# Dick DOES love Sunderland



## Mikey Damage

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Arsenal.

COME ON YOU GOONERS!!!


----------



## Big Man

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

United to win the quadruple treble double.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Villa

2nd post = 2nd place :hesk2


----------



## Shepard

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*



steamed hams said:


> Villa
> 
> 2nd post = 2nd place :hesk2



Hams starting the disappointment for Villa fans early this year oyet


inb4 another relegation battle for Sunderland. 17th pls.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Posting to get on the first page.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Fuck off Big Man

We relegated then :hesk3


----------



## DA

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

I think Liverpool will finish in the top half


----------



## united_07

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Cant be any worse than last season :side:


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Would be nice to see LIverpool play well then not fuck the title away stupendously... though I wouldn't mind seeing Everton inch ever closer to the top of the table.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Thoughts on who your respective teams will get first game of the season/who are you hoping to play?

I'd like one of the promoted teams at home but I expect either Manchester City or Chelsea away.

First Merseyside derby to be at Goodison in October, too.



Kabraxal said:


> Would be nice to see LIverpool play well then not fuck the title away stupendously... though I wouldn't mind seeing Everton inch ever closer to the top of the table.


I don't know whether to neg or green rep this post. :hmm:


----------



## Shepard

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Given our form last year I'd quite like an away fixture. Probably a side that'll attack us and give us more space to break them down. Maybe even one of the promoted sides, but knowing us we'll get someone like Villa or Palace at home and lose.


----------



## Mainboy

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Alan Stubbs has been given permission to speak to Hibs about the manager's job 


Any advice from Everton Fans on him


----------



## Joel

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

I'm gonna randomly call us playing Southampton away first.


----------



## Andre

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Oh the pain of this thread and tomorrow's released fixtures :moyes1

I'll be interested to see what kind of start Leicester are given.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*



Mainboy said:


> Alan Stubbs has been given permission to speak to Hibs about the manager's job
> 
> 
> Any advice from Everton Fans on him


I hate him, mate. He's a local lad & an Evertonian, but I just have no time for him, it's a feeling that is shared amongst other blues.

Bad snake who does nothing but speak to the media about how Everton should sell this player and that player to the richer teams.

He's currently the reserve manager but has done nothing of note. He basically got the job because Moyes loved him.

Praying he gets the job so that he leaves the club.

I'll rep you link now to see what the feeling are from other blues on the subject..


----------



## Mainboy

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*



Baines On Toast said:


> I hate him, mate. He's a local lad & an Evertonian, but I just have no time for him, it's a feeling that is shared amongst other blues.
> 
> Bad snake who does nothing but speak to the media about how Everton should sell this player and that player to the richer teams.
> 
> He's currently the reserve manager but has done nothing of note. He basically got the job because Moyes loved him.
> 
> Praying he gets the job so that he leaves the club.
> 
> I'll rep you link now to see what the feeling are from other blues on the subject..


Had a read on one of the Everton forums. Everyone is delighted at the fact he's possibly leaving. Someone was saying it was something to do with Rooney over the years.

But i will back him. He can't be any worse than any of our previous fucking imbeciles we've had in charge over the years


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*



Baines On Toast said:


> Thoughts on who your respective teams will get first game of the season/who are you hoping to play?
> 
> I'd like one of the promoted teams at home but I expect either Manchester City or Chelsea away.
> 
> First Merseyside derby to be at Goodison in October, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whether to neg or green rep this post. :hmm:


O I'll take Everton over Liverpool happily, just didn't like seeing City get the championship because Liverpool somehow managed to kick themselves in the ass and face plant at the same time.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

^ that's good enough for me, enjoy your green. 



Mainboy said:


> Had a read on one of the Everton forums. Everyone is delighted at the fact he's possibly leaving. Someone was saying it was something to do with Rooney over the years.
> 
> But i will back him. He can't be any worse than any of our previous fucking imbeciles we've had in charge over the years


He was at it last summer too when Man United were after Baines. 

A few days after the window closed he was in all of the papers saying that Baines wanted to join United. He's just a snake of a person.

He said "Bainesy was never really an option to leave, the club had dug its heels in, but Bainesy had obviously said he'd like to go."

Then at the end of season awards, Bill Kenwright came out and said "Leighton came to see me in my office and said chairman, I would never leave this football club but I want to play Champions League football'".

Bill told him that he'll achieve that at Everton, he then signed a 4 year deal. So sniff that, Stubbs yer one bollock tit.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

spoilers every club will play each other twice in the league once away and once at home


----------



## Mainboy

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*



Baines On Toast said:


> ^ that's good enough for me, enjoy your green.
> 
> 
> 
> He was at it last summer too when Man United were after Baines.
> 
> A few days after the window closed he was in all of the papers saying that Baines wanted to join United. He's just a snake of a person.
> 
> He said "Bainesy was never really an option to leave, the club had dug its heels in, but Bainesy had obviously said he'd like to go."
> 
> Then at the end of season awards, Bill Kenwright came out and said "Leighton came to see me in my office and said chairman, I would never leave this football club but I want to play Champions League football'".
> 
> Bill told him that he'll achieve that at Everton, he then signed a 4 year deal. So sniff that, Stubbs yer one bollock tit.


He better do the fucking same with us. But knowing Hibs he won't last a year


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

For you and your team, I hope it all works out but I just can't stand him and want him out of the club no matter what.


----------



## Mainboy

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*



Baines On Toast said:


> For you and your team, I hope it all works out but I just can't stand him and want him out of the club no matter what.


Cheers mate. I'm just hopeful we'll finally get a decent manager. 


All the best to Everton for the coming season. Have massive respect for both Merseyside clubs


----------



## Curry

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

We'll get Newcastle at home.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Shiiiiiiieeeeeeeeet Shep. I was going to make a thread after the fixtures were released  I even had a theme all planned out 



Spoiler: SPOLIERS: The one theme to rule them all



The "No Homers Club" for the Simpsons except with "No Andres Club" instead



Anwho...

If we are any where near as sound as we were last season this season is will be a treat.



Also not sure the validity of this but it's been floating around on the web for a while.










Didn't we have Arsenal at home to start the season only 4 years ago?


----------



## Waffelz

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Southampton v Spurs.


----------



## Razor King

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

First game vs. Chelsea at the Bridge plz.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

nah. someone easy like Leicester or Hull.


----------



## ABK

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> I think Liverpool will finish in the top half


I think Chelsea will not be relagated. :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*



united_07 said:


> Cant be any worse than last season :side:


quoting this just in case... :floyd2


anyway some early predictions that will no doubt bite me on the ass

Top 4: Some order of City, Liverpool, Chelsea and Everton. Arsenal in 5th, United 6th, Spurs 7th, then the rest.
Relegated: QPR, Villa, West Brom.
Golden Boot: Suarez
The 1st Annual Pique Award for Outstanding Achievement in the Field of Potato: Tom Cleverley
Manager of the Year: anyone other than Mourinho
Slippin Stevie G Award (for shattered dreams): United fans when they realise they're still gash under van Gaal


----------



## Kiz

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

okay now that the worthwhile posters have all posted pls change the name to keep the woats out


----------



## DA

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Southampton H
Man City A
Spurs A
Villa H
WHU A
Everton H

to start the season bama4


----------



## Saint Dick

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Van Gaal couldn't have wished for a better first 6 fixtures.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Newcastle, Liverpool & Stoke to start...

QPR, Swansea & Southampton to finish... I can live with that, as well as 4 out the last 6 at Home.


----------



## Big Man

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Spurs
Liverpool
Aston Villa
City
Chelsea 
Everton

so 5 of the 6 teams who finished above us in 6 consecutive games.

:moyes4


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Will there be a Southampton left by the time we play?


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*



> August
> 
> 16: Burnley (a)
> 23: Leicester (h)
> *30: Everton (a)*
> 
> September
> 
> 13: Swansea (h)
> *20: Man City (a)*
> 27: Aston Villa (h)
> 
> October
> 
> *4: Arsenal (h)*
> 18: Crystal Palace (a)
> *25: Man Utd (a)*
> 
> November
> 
> 1: QPR (h)
> *8: Liverpool (a)*


Should be a massive start to the season, important to lead early on as we only got two days at the top last season after Newcastle at the Bridge. This is a Mourinho second season, Chelsea are going to start strong. 

Starting a season without Lampard...Come back already :terry1
:jose


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

August and February. Love it (Y)

Guess we can show early whether or not we mean business again this year.




SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Will there be a Southampton left by the time we play?


Lallana, Lovren and Lambert all making their domestic débuts against the team they arrived from 

EDIT: Oh and not a shabby run-in either. Nice for us seeing as how we'll be in the Champo QF and SF :dance


----------



## Jaxx

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Stoke away final game of the season :bron4


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Fixture list is absolutely ideal.

League will effectively be won by January so we can focus on that FA CUP. :mark:


----------



## Humph

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

Our hard fixtures aren't lumped together in a completely ridiculous manner like last season :hb


----------



## CGS

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING.*

So Lambert and Lallana to face their old club in the first game of the season then :side:

Decent enough run it I have to say. Nothing to really worry about, good balance between Champo league and prem league matches, Just hope any rescheduled matches don't kill us. Happy right now though.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COM*

lel Hank. I'll still be the best poster in here next season. Norwich being a championship club won't prevent that from happening :martinez

*EDIT:* Oh dear at Leicester's start. Everton H, Chelsea A, Arsenal H, Stoke A, United H. Absolutely horrific.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COM*



united_07 said:


> Cant be any worse than last season :side:


Get a grip man.


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COM*

Why couldn't the first Arsenal-Chelsea game be away :no:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COM*

West Brom away for us. Crappy start. We always seem roll over for them. Then again we could actually play well for once.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COM*

Well, it could be worse... :side:

I'm seeing it now, Rickie Lambert with a 90th minute winner against his former club for his boyhood club on a Kop end. It's got Dwight Gayle story written all over it.

Our main challenge this season is to manage to compete on both domestic and European fronts. Hoping for a top3 finish and at least the QF stages of CL.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COM*

Champions League draw should be interesting, I'd imagine we'd be 3rd seed with our lack of European football recently, won't be an easy group. Hopefully the fixtures coincide well the EPL fixtures.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COM*

I like our schedule.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COM*

Everton fixtures will change around as we have Europa games to play on 

THU 18/09/2014 Europa League 1
THU 02/10/2014 Europa League 2
THU 23/10/2014 Europa League 3
THU 06/11/2014 Europa League 4
THU 27/11/2014 Europa League 5
THU 11/12/2014 Europa League 6

Leicester City (A)
Arsenal (H)
Chelsea (H)
West Brom (A)
Crystal Palace (H)
Liverpool (A)
Man United (A) 

Kind of a meh start, especially playing both Chelsea & Arsenal before the transfer window closes, especially annoying since we won't be getting any deals done until late in the transfer window.

Our run in is a million times "easier" then our start.


#LFC host #EFC at Anfield first - the first time since 2002 - on September 27. That's the 15th anniversary since #EFC's last Anfield win.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COM*

Wenger complained about the, after champs league fixtures yet? 

Arsenal are away in seven out of a possible eight matches, if qualifiers are included. 

Chelsea, meanwhile, play both Manchester clubs, Arsenal and Liverpool immediately after their European exploits, with only the encounter with the Gunners at Stamford Bridge.


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COM*

*Gawd we have to play everyone home and away AGAIN? *


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COM*

Man City again :sodone


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COM*

Crystal Pulis in the opening match :moyes4

Please not another Aston Villa


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COM*

We should be on 9 points by the clash with Citeh. :wenger


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COM*

Gotten used to home matches for opening fixture.

Newcastle away will be fun though. 

In the past 5 season on opening fixture we've scored 15 goals, conceded 3. W4 D1.


----------



## DA

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. DEPORT GERRARD*

Another nice little rest for Suarez before he comes back and scores another 30+ gols :lenny


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. DEPORT GERRARD*

manchester united will win the league. 

QUOTE ME RUSH BOY


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. DEPORT GERRARD*

I'm so happy right now oh my god

*LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL*

(Edit: Too many Os Moz :side


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nice of Suarez to get himself suspended for the first 9 Prem fixtures. Such a generous guy. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Mikey Damage said:


> Nice of Suarez to get himself suspended for the first 9 Prem fixtures. Such a generous guy.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It was too easy last year for him to be the best PL goalscorer, so he upped the suspension from 5 to 9 at the start just to give others some hope. Really, such a great guy.


----------



## DA

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> It was too easy last year for him to be the best PL goalscorer, so he upped the suspension from 5 to 9 at the start just to give others some hope. Really, such a great guy.


----------



## Rush

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

What a fucking joke. Does something stupid for Uruguay, Liverpool cop the worst of the ban. Unbelieveable.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rush said:


> What a fucking joke. Does something stupid for Uruguay, Liverpool cop the worst of the ban. Unbelieveable.


*LOL*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Erm, that's a bit shit really. WAY harsher than I thought it was going to be.

Suarez is deffo getting sued for the 3.5m wages we have to pay for him to sit out.

Whatever, it's Rickie time


----------



## Joel

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I get why Liverpool fans are annoyed, but really, the punishment is fair. They don't want to punish Uruguay or Liverpool, they want to punish Suarez after he has bitten someone for the third time. At first I thought they weren't allowed to look back at previous incidents or ban him anywhere else, but obviously I was wrong. I guess it's because FIFA is the main body of jurisdiction. The FA couldn't ban Suarez for international games, because they're not above FIFA int he hierarchy, but FIFA is and can ban anyone from anywhere.

End of the day, he hasn't learned his lesson from the last two times, so they HAD to come down hard on HIM. It's not about the national side or the club, it's about the player and to stop him playing football completely was a good punishment.


----------



## Razor King

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Joel said:


> I get why Liverpool fans are annoyed, but really, the punishment is fair. They don't want to punish Uruguay or Liverpool, they want to punish Suarez after he has bitten someone for the third time. At first I thought they weren't allowed to look back at previous incidents or ban him anywhere else, but obviously I was wrong. I guess it's because FIFA is the main body of jurisdiction. The FA couldn't ban Suarez for international games, because they're not above FIFA int he hierarchy, but FIFA is and can ban anyone from anywhere.
> 
> End of the day, he hasn't learned his lesson from the last two times, so they HAD to come down hard on HIM. It's not about the national side or the club, it's about the player and to stop himplaying football completely was a good punishment.


As much as I admire Suarez, this sums it up well.


----------



## Rush

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Baines On Toast said:


> *LOL*


Nice to see your posts are like Everton. Small, easy to skip over and nobody would notice if they fucked off out of sight :brodgers



Joel said:


> I get why Liverpool fans are annoyed, but really, the punishment is fair. They don't want to punish Uruguay or Liverpool, they want to punish Suarez after he has bitten someone for the third time. At first I thought they weren't allowed to look back at previous incidents or ban him anywhere else, but obviously I was wrong. I guess it's because FIFA is the main body of jurisdiction. The FA couldn't ban Suarez for international games, because they're not above FIFA int he hierarchy, but FIFA is and can ban anyone from anywhere.
> 
> End of the day, he hasn't learned his lesson from the last two times, so they HAD to come down hard on HIM. It's not about the national side or the club, it's about the player and to stop him playing football completely was a good punishment.


I'm not saying that Suarez doesn't deserve a ban or anything like that but the fact that Liverpool cops it as harsh, if not moreso than Uruguay is just wrong. He gets 9 games from Uruguay plus 4 months which takes up 13 Liverpool games iirc. Heavy fine, out of the world cup + a further 10-15 international match ban would suffice. This way we have to pay a bloke on 200k a week to sit out for something that happened when he was playing for the national team which is a bit shite.


----------



## seabs

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*You could always just fine him his wages while he's suspended.*


----------



## Joel

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rush said:


> I'm not saying that Suarez doesn't deserve a ban or anything like that but the fact that Liverpool cops it as harsh, if not moreso than Uruguay is just wrong. He gets 9 games from Uruguay plus 4 months which takes up 13 Liverpool games iirc. Heavy fine, out of the world cup + a further 10-15 international match ban would suffice. This way we have to pay a bloke on 200k a week to sit out for something that happened when he was playing for the national team which is a bit shite.


I don't blame you for seeing it that way, since you're a Liverpool fan. If they tried to pass off a red card he received playing for Uruguay to Liverpool, I'd think something was really wrong there.

But the problem here is that Suarez has done this three times now. FIFA aren't thinking about how to be fair to his national side and his club. They're thinking about how the hell can they stop this guy? What is it going to take? 7 club games weren't enough in Holland. 10 club games weren't enough in England. So now they're going to stop him from playing football completely.

Sure ending his World Cup would hurt, but he'd get over it eventually and would be playing in the World Cup 4 years later. Plus, while he'll be playing football week in week out at his club and stealing the headlines, all the other Uruguayans are palying friendlies and qualifiers. I don't think that'd bother him too much.

That's why they had to take this route. He's not allowed to be involved in any football business for the next 4 months. The thing he loves so much. Where he is often a genius. Taken away from him. He can't even train with his national side or club. He can't even set foot in any stadiums. They've hidden him away from the world of football and I'm sure that will kill him. And maybe, actually no. HOPEFULLY he will learn his lesson.

Honestly, in the grand scheme of things this isn't about Uruguay or Liverpool. Doing what it takes to prevent a fourth bite.

It majorly sucks for Liverpool, but when you have those types of players you run those type of risks.


----------



## Nige™

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Totally agree with you, Joel. Definitely feel for Liverpool fans, but after three biting incidents, something severe had to be done. Clearly he hasn't taken his past punishments seriously and now Liverpool have kind of been forced into trying to deal with him too. They should be able to fine him or withhold wages while being suspended. Personally I'd have it written into that scumbag's contract.


----------



## CGS

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

It was always gonna be a hard one to balance. Obviously I would have preferred the ban to stay with Uruaguay but then that wouldn't have done Suarez much good. 9 international game ban would pretty much be over by the Copa America. Even if you discount friendlies and such. Hardly teaching the guy a lesson for a 3rd time offence. 

It sucks but I rather just look at it on the bright side. Fifa could have fucked us over even more and banned him for 4 months worth of competitive football meaning his ban wouldn't really have started until August and we wouldn't be with him properly until essentially christmas/new year. At least with this he's back end of October at worst.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Well I was way off in saying earlier that Fifa couldn't look back at the other two :lol So the punishment seems to fit albiet (in my biased Liverpool view) seems harsh on the club that had nothing to do with the incident. But whatever, we were alight last year without Suarez and we'll be fine without him this time. May even mean Borini stays 8*D sliver linings and all that.

One thing is for sure though, we have not heard the end of this yet.

Like evidenced below:



Spoiler: Click here


----------



## CGS

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Inb4 T-shirts.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



CGS said:


> Inb4 T-shirts.


We're going to catch so much flak from the media in regards to this :lmao

But, I am all for any possibility that the punishment gets shortened in some way. And what would other clubs do in this situation? I doubt they would sit back and be passive about it. So, whatever happens happens.


----------



## Joel

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Honestly, Uruguay have been so embarrassing in all of this. Liverpool would be wise to not collaborate with them, as they really should avoid looking foolish over Suarez again.


----------



## DA

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

:floyd1

Just accept the ban plz and move on. I can go through this kinda stuff again


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Joel said:


> Honestly, Uruguay have been so embarrassing in all of this. Liverpool would be wise to not collaborate with them, as they really should avoid looking foolish over Suarez again.


Yeah, I'd prefer if we did it by ourselves in an effort to reduce our portion of the ban and not expend any effort in regards to his international ban.


----------



## Nige™

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I really wanna see the Uruguayan moral compass. I bet they'd have made Jimmy Saville their King.


----------



## Jaxx

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I don't think we'd be looking to work with Uruguay on this, our main aim should be to allow Suarez to play club football, we shouldn't give a toss about a ban on international football. Really hope the club goes ahead with this.


----------



## Shepard

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Well I was way off in saying earlier that Fifa couldn't look back at the other two :lol So the punishment seems to fit albiet (in my biased Liverpool view) seems harsh on the club that had nothing to do with the incident. But whatever, we were alight last year without Suarez and we'll be fine without him this time. *May even mean Borini stays* 8*D sliver linings and all that.
> 
> One thing is for sure though, we have not heard the end of this yet.
> 
> Like evidenced below:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here



ufknwotm9 if u think ull keep fabio away from me il fkn fite u irl rn leggo. just accept our (reported) bid and let him become a HERO instead of a BENCHWARMER


we're also after a greek guy from i think bologna. kone or something. idk. i just realised this is the wrong thread for this. OH WELL


----------



## Fargerov

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Easy start for us. Should get 6 points out of our first 2 home games.


----------



## Kiz

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

incredibly irritating that people act like a bite isn't dangerous to anyone

hepatitis, hsv, tuberculosis, tetanus, hiv and syphillis aren't anything at all.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Alright lads, anyone need a t-shirt for this moment of CONSPRICEEEEEEEEEEE?










There is something I want to say but I just cannot think of the words to say it, I think I'll leave it to the cult across the park to say it for me:

https://twitter.com/LFC/status/1471888208














































*SEE YOU IN A FEW MONTHS BUCKTOOTH*











































*LOL*

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb












Not nice to be punished for something you didn't do, is it?

*LOL*


----------



## Andre

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

'The cult across the park' is possibly my favourite Mozza'ism. Hopefully Seabs recodes the word Liverpool to come up as that instead, like when GOAT was recoded as 'I'm a silly twat'.

I keep thinking that giving Suarez an incredibly hefty fine and a long international ban would suffice as punishment, but Joel made some really strong points as to why Suarez needed an out right ban. To me he doesn't seem like the type of player who prioritises money over playing, being someone who looks like he plays the game with true love and passion, like a kid going to the park at the crack of dawn with his dad for a kick about on a wet autumn Sunday and not giving a shit about anything else but having the ball at his feet. So a total ban would probably be the best way of sending the message to the player that what he has done many times (biting is disgusting full stop, but the repeat offence is why FIFA are taking such a hard stance and some people tend to overlook that) just isn't acceptable in any way and won't be tolerated. If that doesn't send the message to the player then it's unlikely that anything will, while in the long term this could actually benefit Liverpool (if they can keep Suarez) because it _might_ make a huge difference to the player's ability to control his own temperament.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

What was that Liverpool "LOL" tweet about?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

They sent out a tweet prior to it to say next year was their year


----------



## .christopher.

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

so we kick of the season with a match against swansea again? hopefully it's a repeat of last years opening game :

top 4 should be interesting this year. i think any of united, city, chelsea, arsenal, liverpool, tottenham and everton could finish inside the top 4.

chelsea and city are pretty much confirmed with the squads they have, and arsenal always finish inside. liverpool have to cope without suarez for 4 months but still are a good team with a good manager so we shouldn't count them out. everton are doing well with martinez in charge - if they build on last season they could be major contenders. tottenham with pochettino in charge (who i rate very highly) could just nick that 4th spot. then there's us - with van gaal, herrera, shaw and maybe another signing or two, i think we'd have a very good chance of finishing inside the top 4

should be a great season :cheer


----------



## Goku

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

IS THIS ARSENAL'S YEAR?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Femto said:


> IS THIS ARSENAL'S YEAR?


No.


----------



## Goku

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> No.


----------



## Rush

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Joel said:


> I don't blame you for seeing it that way, since you're a Liverpool fan. If they tried to pass off a red card he received playing for Uruguay to Liverpool, I'd think something was really wrong there.
> 
> But the problem here is that Suarez has done this three times now. FIFA aren't thinking about how to be fair to his national side and his club. They're thinking about how the hell can they stop this guy? What is it going to take? 7 club games weren't enough in Holland. 10 club games weren't enough in England. So now they're going to stop him from playing football completely.
> 
> Sure ending his World Cup would hurt, but he'd get over it eventually and would be playing in the World Cup 4 years later. Plus, while he'll be playing football week in week out at his club and stealing the headlines, all the other Uruguayans are palying friendlies and qualifiers. I don't think that'd bother him too much.
> 
> That's why they had to take this route. He's not allowed to be involved in any football business for the next 4 months. The thing he loves so much. Where he is often a genius. Taken away from him. He can't even train with his national side or club. He can't even set foot in any stadiums. They've hidden him away from the world of football and I'm sure that will kill him. And maybe, actually no. HOPEFULLY he will learn his lesson.
> 
> Honestly, in the grand scheme of things this isn't about Uruguay or Liverpool. Doing what it takes to prevent a fourth bite.
> 
> It majorly sucks for Liverpool, but when you have those types of players you run those type of risks.


Obviously i'm going to be biased on this issue being a Liverpool fan but i still don't believe that Liverpool should cop the brunt of this ban. I fully understand that its a repeat offense, that he deserves a harsh ban but the fact he gets more games missing for Liverpool than he does for Uruguay for something he did whilst playing for Uruguay is completely illogical. 

Now while biting is obviously a completely dog act and has no business being in football it still comes down to being a foul during a game. If he hacked him down and broke his leg then he'd see a red and get a ban from internationals. If he headbutted someone like Pepe (who also has a history of dirty play), then again he'd get a red and a ban from internationals. If he elbowed, punched, headbutted etc then he'd get a red and a ban from internationals. I simply don't believe that your club side should be punished for something you do in an international game.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

he's a grub of a human being and fully deserves the ban. it's his own fault, if he wasn't a total head case he wouldn't be getting banned for all these stupid reasons and thus missing games for Liverpool.


----------



## Rush

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Didn't deny that he's a grub Renegade, but explain how you think something he did playing for Uruguay should have any bearing on Liverpool? (and don't just copy and paste from Joel :brodgers)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Duncan Ferguson served a 3 month jail sentence during his time at Everton from an incident when he head butted a player during a game when playing in the Scottish league.

If you don't want to be punished like an animal, then don't act like one.

Be grateful that he only got banned for 4 months.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

it doesn't matter who he plays for, he bit Chiellini and therefore he gets the ban, being a repeat offender it has to be harsh to send a message to his thick skull.

get over it tbh :brodgers


----------



## Goku

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Baines On Toast said:


> Be grateful that he only got banned for 4 months.


lmao


----------



## Rush

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Except it does matter where you commit your foul. As i said, if you get a red card in a club game you get a ban for club games. Likewise for internationals. Even if you think he should get a total ban from all forms of football, how is it logical that Liverpool cop a heavier ban than Uruguay?



Baines On Toast said:


> Duncan Ferguson served a 3 month jail sentence during his time at Everton from an incident when he head butted a player during a game when playing in the Scottish league.
> 
> If you don't want to be punished like an animal, then don't act like one.
> 
> Be grateful that he only got banned for 4 months.


i'm sorry, i must have missed the part where Suarez was charged with assault to cause some jail time :duck


----------



## Death Rider

Yeah I think the main problem is we get hit harder by this then Uruguay for something he did while playing internationally. No one is saying what he did is ok or he does not deserve a ban

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## .christopher.

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rush said:


> *Except it does matter where you commit your foul. As i said, if you get a red card in a club game you get a ban for club games. Likewise for internationals. Even if you think he should get a total ban from all forms of football, how is it logical that Liverpool cop a heavier ban than Uruguay?*
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry, i must have missed the part where Suarez was charged with assault to cause some jail time :duck


well, yeah for an ordinary foul, not biting somebody outta the blue :lol


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

tackles are far more dangerous than a bite, shouldn't be any ban at all, just a yellow. but the ref didn't see it so play on etc. :lelbron

uruguay and liverpool are being punished for the white man's fear of the "brown savage".


----------



## .christopher.

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

https://twitter.com/Marcotti/status/482742874283712512
:lol


----------



## Goku

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Sakho and Giroud both elbowed players in the penalty area deliberately in the Equador match. Pepe headbutted somebody sitting on the pitch rubbing his jaw.

Yes, a bite is worse b/c it's more shocking, but c'mon. 4 month stadium ban is excessive, just as the others going unpunished is a joke.


----------



## .christopher.

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Femto said:


> Sakho and Giroud both elbowed players in the penalty area deliberately in the Equador match. Pepe headbutted somebody sitting on the pitch rubbing his jaw.
> 
> Yes, a bite is worse b/c it's more shocking, but c'mon. 4 month stadium ban is excessive, just as the others going unpunished is a joke.


well it is his 3rd time doing this so i don't think it's that excessive


----------



## Kiz

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

3rd time doing such a vile deliberate act. definitely lucky it was only 4 months.

maybe if liverpool didnt have such a scumbag on their books they wouldnt be the affected of any punishment to the swine.


----------



## Nige™

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Yeah it's not shocking at all. If you're comparing unpunished elbows to bites, you need to look at how often you see elbows & bites on the football field and figure out why there's such a difference. It should be pretty simple. That is of course unless you're from or have spent significant time in Uruguay.

When I was bitten at primary school my teacher stamped it out, dealing with it by lifting the prick up by his ankles and dangling his head into the sandpit and suffocating him. That was a pretty strong deterrent...

Maybe not but I think it'd work.


----------



## Goku

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Well I don't want to see deliberate elbows on the pitch either. Silly me though :draper2


----------



## DA

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

http://www.irishexaminer.com/sport/...azy-mixed-up-kid-not-a-bad-person-273535.html

For anyone interested, a nice article with an idea about maybe WHY Suarez does the things he does and his mentality on the pitch.

Elsewhere



> ITV Football ‏@itvfootball 2h
> *Liverpool legend Roy Hodgson* has backed Luke Shaw to shine at Manchester United


:what?


----------



## CGS

LIVERPOOL LEGEND :woy


----------



## Kiz

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

lel at linking an article done by a likely drunk


----------



## Vader

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Stop finding sympathetic Suarez articles, the guy is a fucking bellend - that's all there is to it.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

"I lost balance, fell on my opponent, resulting in a strong pain in my teeth":


----------



## DA

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> lel at linking an article done by a likely drunk


chuck another kangaroo on the barbie m8 



Vader said:


> Stop finding sympathetic Suarez articles, the guy is a fucking bellend - that's all there is to it.


make me, clegg


----------



## V. Skybox

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Suarez does have his mouth open and his big teeth showing a lot of the time. It's not implausible.


----------



## Kiz

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Suarez does have his mouth open and his big teeth showing a lot of the time. It's not implausible.


okay diego


----------



## .christopher.

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> http://www.irishexaminer.com/sport/...azy-mixed-up-kid-not-a-bad-person-273535.html
> 
> For anyone interested, a nice article with an idea about maybe WHY Suarez does the things he does and his mentality on the pitch.
> 
> Elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> :what?


roy is a legend for what he did with you scousers :fergie dalglish just beats him as the best ever, though :kagawa


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Cause I'm desperately trying to avoid writing my crim paper thought I'd breath a little life into this thread.

Think it's about time we had the "Way too premature to be taken seriously" predictions discussion pre-most-Summer transfers edition. Basically place a team and then write a sentence or two about the team and why they will finish where you put them.

Here we go.

*1 - Chelsea/City/Liverpool* 

Honestly it's going to swing either way this season. Chelsea showed signs of getting back to Maureen V1 levels of being annoyingly good at moments last season and if not for certain critical losses here and there they could have been at the peak come the end of the season. City are coming off their triumph and much like the last time look to be untouchable over the course of a season however much like last time it was their inability in that season's summer market that failed to bring in the extra quality so as to set up the season (Rodwell, Garcia etc.). Will we see such a blunder this Summer? And then there's the ever plucky Liverpool. Last years title challenge came out of nowhere and expectations are at their highest since the days of Rafa. Can they make any run at the title? Will Suarez still be in the red of Liverpool or the Roja of barca come September 2nd? In my totally unbiased pinon I can see the winner of next years title coming from these three but I won't rule out a challenge coming from one of the 3 teams outside of these elite 3 (Utd, Everton, and Arsenal). Of the three I think it would go to Chelsea in the most likely scenario, City in slightly less likely, and Liverpool thirdly.

2 - *City/Chelsea/Liverpool*

3 - *Liverpool/City/Chelsea*

4 - *Arsenal/Man Utd.*

Arsenal and that coveted 4th spot are a seemingly inseparable pair. But a slightly better looking Dutch Roy Hodgson who now manages the United of Manchester (Wool-Detector certified term) will have a word to say about this. United had an incredibly disappointing season last year with a certain Scottish manager at the helm and by going into the season Moyes-less they're already miles ahead of last year. Is it too much to ask Van Gaal to take United back into the Champo league spots? Probably, but it would not be surprising if they made the leap. Look for either of these teams to be in the mix for the title at the beginning/mid-point of the season.

5 - *Man Utd./Arsenal*

6 - *Everton*

The People's Club (TM) will seek to build upon their surprising showing last season with a run at the European places. Just like Liverpool I don't think we'll hit the heights of last year and with the addition of a possibly resurgent Man Utd. it could lead Everton being bumped down a spot or two. Actually Barkley is going to run train on all you mothafuckas and they'll come 4th

7 - *Tottenham*

Tottenham being their season with their 4th mananager in 4 years with Pochettino taking the reigns from WF beloved Dim Sherwood. Last season's Summer transfer darlings saw their season take a dive and then a full-on tailspin after hitting their peak in September. Sadly, It'll be more of the same this year and another year out of the top-4 for the yid army (Incoming ban from the FA)

8 - *Newcastle*

Same as last year really. Good but not great opening to the season sees the shirtless wonders sitting in the lofty heights of 7/8th which leads to them selling their best player and winning 3 of the last 13 league games

9 - *Swansea*

Wilfried Bony is fucking sick. It'll be on the strength of his goals alone that keeps Swansea out of the bottom half

10 - *Sunderland*

Gus and his band of miracle workers will carry some of that last-season magic and finish at a respectable 10th

11 -*West Ham*

Flirting with relegation for most of the season West Ham will see Andy Carroll boss it so as to ignite the late season surge

12 - *Crystal Palace*

Tony Pulis won't keep the form up next season and they will struggle most of the season. But then Tony-mode engages and they'll escape by a considerable distance.

13 - *Leicester*

Premier league new boys will look the best of the bunch coming up and could surprise some teams in a style similar to Crystal Palace of last year

14 - *Stoke*

Same old story for the potters. Definition of a mid-table club

15 - *Southampton*

The team that looks to be picked over again and again by the bigger teams in the country would do well to just stay in the league.

16 - *West Brom*

No more Pepe Mel daughter involvement at the club. Could be the factor that sends them down.

17 - *Burnley*

Will do well to stay up without the financial backing that some other lower-end table teams have.

18 - *Hull City*

Good god have his buys this Summer looked garbage on paper. Or more aptly extremely average. And they're on a fuck ton of wages. And Steve Bruce manages this team. Wouldn't surprise me if they go down.

19 - *Aston Villa*

It's finally going to happen. After flirting with relegation for the past 3 seasons the roof will cave in this year. No Benteke for the first months of the season and extreme potato Lambert will lead to Villa to a hole they can't climb there way out of.

20 - *QPR*

This is more a willful hope rather than a logical guess. Hope that saggy ball faced 'Arry gets turfed 2 months into the season and QPR break Derby's record.


----------



## Kiz

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

well no we wont see this blunder because we've already strengthened in areas we had to and have plenty of TRANSFER PUSSYCAT left


----------



## Shepard

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Hull also have europe. I think the third season is where Bruce imploded with us too but we'll see.


lol'd at us in 10th. Ever the pessimist.


----------



## Green Light

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Lol'd at us in 8th tbh. We finished 10th last year and we are gonna be significantly weaker this year. Unless SUPER JACK COLBACK steps up and scores us 20 goals from midfield we'll be lucky to finish in the top 12.


----------



## Shepard

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Key signing Jack Colback giving you that fight you've missed when you go behind in games :pards











He's got this.


----------



## .christopher.

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

With Suarez's ban, I can't see Liverpool challenging for the title. Especially with there dodgy defence. Who knows, though? I rate Rodger's highly and wouldn't be surprised to see him prove me wrong. They really need to strengthen there defence, though - it's what cost them last year

Oh, & "Dutch Roy Hodgson" :lol I wouldn't have thought you liverpool fans still rated Hodgson so highly :


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Shepard said:


> Hull also have europe. I think the third season is where Bruce imploded with us too but we'll see.
> 
> 
> lol'd at us in 10th. Ever the pessimist.





Green Light said:


> Lol'd at us in 8th tbh. We finished 10th last year and we are gonna be significantly weaker this year. Unless SUPER JACK COLBACK steps up and scores us 20 goals from midfield we'll be lucky to finish in the top 12.


Not going to lie but I know fuck all about the finishes after 7th :lol 

I'm guessing this it's going to be some mixture of teams that are pretty secure from relegation fears (Swansea, Newcastle,....er maybe West Ham?) but the rest are possible candidates for relegation. Only relegation teams I'm pretty confident in are Hull and QPR and am 50/50 on Villa.

Oh, and there's only 45 days left to go until the season opens :mark:


----------



## Shepard

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*











Wonder if he's going to shave, when he was in charge of us the beard usually meant Keane was FURIOUS (well, moreso)

Still, happy to see he's putting himself back into club work. Will always remember his brilliant first season with us and the subsequent keeping us up in the next season and a bit. Think he definitely has the tools to be a success. Wouldn't be surprised to see him replace Lambert like down the line.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

:mark:

DAT STERN EXPRESSION

Pepper your anguses N'Zogbia and Bent.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

N'zogbia's still on the books?

:duck


----------



## Mikey Damage

So really. After Courtios (sp?), who are the top GKs in the prem. 

Seems like a lot of guys on the same level to me. Mignolet, Howard, De Gea, Begovic, Guzan, Chezzer, etc. 

Rate them. Go. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shepard

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

iirc Vito had the best shots to saves ratio in the league last year. Or something like that.


----------



## Joel

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Assuming Cech leaves and Courtois comes here - 

Courtois



















































De Gea































































Who cares.


----------



## Vader

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

De Gea is a mile ahead of those you named Mikey. But is a fair bit off Courtois.


----------



## Chr1st0

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



> ‏@AberystwythTown
> Hey @ManUtd , we are all off to Europe... Are you??? @EuropaLeague


United fans didn't seem to enjoy the banter


----------



## united_07

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Courtois will be the best in the league, but i wouldn't say de Gea would be too far behind. 

Courtois also might also need a little bit of time to adapt to the premier league but im guessing he will find it easier than de Gea did at first


----------



## Lethal Evans

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Joe Hart on form is one of the best in the world but unfortunately his form only shows up in patches and he makes ridiculous fucking judgements and causes problems.


----------



## Kiz

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

like every keeper. they all go through a rough patch

joe's form after returning to the team was blistering.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Blistering in that he was a loose bit of skin that ultimately left a hole? :dozy


----------



## DA

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Joel said:


> Assuming Cech leaves and Courtois comes here -
> 
> Courtois
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De Gea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pepe Reina*


Don't forget dear old Pepe


----------



## Hamada

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I thought Lloris may have deserved a mention, he was by and large solid in an otherwise shit Spurs season, just wonder what he'd have been like if Lukaku didn't break out the Trips high knee to him :HHH2


----------



## Humph

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Hugo went a bit downhill after the Concussion gate scandal. We all know who everyones favourite keeper is really...



Spoiler: GOAT


----------



## Hamada

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

:duck


----------



## .christopher.

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I think some people are still going off of De Gea's first season with us when he was a little, skinny, spanish, llama lookalike, error prone of a keeper. Last season he was immense for us and without him I'd wager we'd have probably finished below 7th. The amount of saves he had to make because of our weak midfield/defence was crazy. He had no protection most of the time whereas Courtois had one of the most stable outfield teams of the season. I don't think we put out an outfield team last season that was the same as a previous one; our team was a complete mess

I'd say they are at least equal at the moment

Then you have Lloris, Krul, Cech, Howard, Hart and "Szczesny" all behind in whatever order you want


----------



## Renegade™

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

De Gea, Courtois, Lloris, Hart and Cech are the top 5 imo.

Howard, Szczesny and Krul in the next bracket.


----------



## .christopher.

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Renegade™ said:


> De Gea, Courtois, Lloris, Hart and Cech are the top 5 imo.
> 
> Howard, Szczesny and Krul in the next bracket.


Going off of last season I wouldn't say Hart was any better than Howard or Szczesny on a consistent basis but at their top level he is. Depends on if you want to rank them on their consistency or overall level


----------



## Joel

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



.christopher. said:


> I think some people are still going off of De Gea's first season with us when he was a little, skinny, spanish, llama lookalike, error prone of a keeper. Last season he was immense for us and without him I'd wager we'd have probably finished below 7th. The amount of saves he had to make because of our weak midfield/defence was crazy. He had no protection most of the time whereas Courtois had one of the most stable outfield teams of the season. I don't think we put out an outfield team last season that was the same as a previous one; our team was a complete mess
> 
> I'd say they are at least equal at the moment
> 
> Then you have Lloris, Krul, Cech, Howard, Hart and "Szczesny" all behind in whatever order you want


They're not level. De Gea doesn't dominate his area as Courtois does. But he is getting better at it and improved a lot this season on weak aspects of his game such as parrying the ball away from the danger zone, rather than just stopping the shot without any regards of where the ball goes.


----------



## seabs

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*Courtois is probably the best keeper in the world right now. Him or Valdes anyway. *


----------



## .christopher.

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Joel said:


> They're not level. De Gea doesn't dominate his area as Courtois does. But he is getting better at it and improved a lot this season on weak aspects of his game such as parrying the ball away from the danger zone, rather than just stopping the shot without any regards of where the ball goes.


I think that's something De Gea has improved on greatly this past season; more than people think. I don't know how to link youtube videos here, but here's a video showing just how well De Gea's done at dealing with crosses and commanding his area this past season https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRiPqflUQy4 He could do with getting his team mates out of the box quicker after parrying it away and bulking up a bit more to deal with defenders harassing him, but apart from that I'd say he isn't as bad as people think. I'm not saying he's as good as or equal to Courtois in that aspect of his game because he's not, but as an overall goalkeeper I'd say they were equal

If you swapped De Gea and Courtois around last season do you think it'd make that much of a difference? If De Gea had that Atletico defence and midfield in front of him instead of ours I think it'd be a lot easier to take command of his area as they were a better organised team, just like Courtois would probably have more trouble with the mess that was ours

Looking back, I'm putting too much blame on our outfield and giving De Gea an easy ride here but I still think they are equal


----------



## Kiz

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

just for some STATS~!

saves per 90 mins (league only) and total saves

de gea: 2.24 - 83
hartdog: 1.48 - 46
lloris: 2.30 - 85
courtois: 1.62 - 60
howard: 2.62 - 95
cech: 1.53 - 52
valdes: 2.38 - 60
neuer: 1.67 - 51
buffon: 1.92 - 60

dont really mean anything but STATS and everyone loves them


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Cech's agent confirmed that he's staying at Chelsea and that Mourinho didn't give him any indication that he's not going to be number 1 next season, also said that he will be fully fit for the start of pre season. Still Cech. Needs 9 or 10 more clean sheets for the PL record...So he's going to break it by November. 

:terry


----------



## Goku

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Seabs said:


> *Courtois is probably the best keeper in the world right now. Him or Valdes anyway. *


Valdes isn't much of a keeper right now tbh.


----------



## Vader

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

He can use his hand! Put a lever in his back like Action Man used to have for his eyes and he's good to go.


----------



## Joel

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rock316AE said:


> Cech's agent confirmed that he's staying at Chelsea and that Mourinho didn't give him any indication that he's not going to be number 1 next season, also said that he will be fully fit for the start of pre season. Still Cech. Needs 9 or 10 more clean sheets for the PL record...So he's going to break it by November.
> 
> :terry


Wouldn't say he confirmed it. He said Mourinho hasn't said anything yet and that Cech is comfortable at Chelsea, but he also started to mention other clubs like PSG and Monaco being in contact.

One thing is sure and that either Cech or Courtois will be sold this summer as Schwarzer has been resigned and there was never really any chance of one being back up to the other. With the talk from the Belgian camp and from what Atletico and Mourinho has been saying, it's more likely that Courtois will be staying.


----------



## seabs

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> just for some STATS~!
> 
> saves per 90 mins (league only) and total saves
> 
> de gea: 2.24 - 83
> hartdog: 1.48 - 46
> lloris: 2.30 - 85
> courtois: 1.62 - 60
> howard: 2.62 - 95
> cech: 1.53 - 52
> valdes: 2.38 - 60
> neuer: 1.67 - 51
> buffon: 1.92 - 60
> 
> dont really mean anything but STATS and everyone loves them


*BUT HOW CAN VALDES' BE SO HIGH? *


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Number of saves per 90 is a bit of a crap stat. It depends what type of team you're playing with more than the keeper's worth.

De Gea absolutely hasn't shown himself to be on the same level as Courtois. Next best thing? Sure, but Courtois is better.


----------



## Kiz

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

i did it per 90 mins cos some players have played less :shrug


----------



## .christopher.

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Number of saves per 90 is a bit of a crap stat. It depends what type of team you're playing with more than the keeper's worth.
> 
> De Gea absolutely hasn't shown himself to be on the same level as Courtois. Next best thing? Sure, but Courtois is better.


"absolutely hasn't"? I think you're underrating De Gea quite a bit


----------



## Jaxx

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Anyone know when TV fixtures are announced? You'd think Liverpool/Southampton would be live on the opening weekend.


----------



## Mikey Damage

As someone who watches Chezzer and Howard regularly, Howard is better. 

I agree with everything else said.


----------



## Rush

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



.christopher. said:


> "absolutely hasn't"? I think you're underrating De Gea quite a bit


No, you're overrating de Gea quite a bit. Courtois is clearly ahead of him at this point in their careers.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rush said:


> No, you're overrating de Gea quite a bit. Courtois is clearly ahead of him at this point in their careers.


Exactly. One guy in here thinks it. He's a United fan.


----------



## Rush

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Exactly. One guy in here thinks it. He's a United fan.


Indeed and that one United fan is quite the muppet tbf. I'd say he's ruining the reputation of all the United fans but i expect them all to be that daft so :draper2


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

HE'S OUR KEEPER OUR BELGIAN KEEPER HE'S SIMON MIGNOLET > ALL

O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET O'MIGNOLET


----------



## .christopher.

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rush said:


> Indeed and that one United fan is quite the muppet tbf. I'd say he's ruining the reputation of all the United fans but i expect them all to be that daft so :draper2





SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Exactly. One guy in here thinks it. He's a United fan.





Rush said:


> No, you're overrating de Gea quite a bit. Courtois is clearly ahead of him at this point in their careers.


So I'm a muppet and am ruining the reputation of United fans because I think De Gea's on par with Courtois? Don't be daft; it's not that absurd. You're acting like I'm saying Rooney's on par with Suarez, Rafael/Evra were as good as Flanagan last season or Kagawa's been as good as Coutinho since both joining the PL. Which they haven't been. I'm not some blind Man United fan who thinks our players are the best; I just think De Gea is that good


----------



## Kiz

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*










:lmao at how the chevy logo completely ruins it


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Fellaini got a prominent spot to ensure he couldn't be sold.

:duck at them getting Kagawa front and centre to pretend he's important for marketing purposes too.


----------



## united_07

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*










doesnt look too bad, better than some of the leaked images. Hopefully this will be the last nike kit, would be good if Adidas get it next year, definitely not warrior though :side:


----------



## Vader

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Honestly think that's our best kit in years. The logo is poor but it'll not put me off getting it. DONNY WOLBOCK on the back.


----------



## Hamada

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Kagawa has a look of "What, me? You want me in the front row next to Rooney and van Persie?" :kagawa


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

What is it with Buttons on shirts these days, are they going for the polo shirt look so folk can wear it out with Jeans


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

The logo is so awful. It's impossible to make that look good in a shirt.

If it was white instead of gold it would be superb.


----------



## CGS

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

The kit itself isn't half bad but yeah that logo :duck. Dunno what they were thinking.


----------



## Joel

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



CGS said:


> The kit itself isn't half bad but yeah that logo :duck. *Dunno what they were thinking.*


Probably about all the money they are going to make sporting that logo.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

They should have just worn a car.


----------



## ABK

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Eh, the kit looks superb to me as it is.


----------



## EGame

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*


----------



## united_07

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



> Adam Crafton @AdamCrafton_
> Follow
> Adidas now frontrunners for #mufc kit deal. Will break all records. Nike blown out of the water it seems
> 
> 
> Adam Crafton @AdamCrafton_
> Follow
> Could be worth around £750m to #mufc over a decade with Adidas


good news, hope it is adidas


----------



## Vader

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I'll wank myself to sleep if we get Adidas and 750 mil. Money ruining football is glorious.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Think of how much you can afford to pay Rooney.


----------



## Rush

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Abk™ said:


> Eh, the kit looks superb to me as it is.


:hayden3


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rough blow for Nike to lose Arsenal one year, and then United the next. Leaving them with just City as far as top Prem clubs go. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*










:lmao its from their official page as well


----------



## Kiz

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

jesus christ liverpool have descended into new levels of cringe this offseason

their transfer announcement graphics have been shocking too


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I hope they get banned from coming here for that ad alone.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

UNITED SOON

:mark:

domestic treble or gtfo


----------



## EGame

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

That United kit deal cannot be real life? WTF? 

So basically Adidas will pay cover all of United's transfer windows for the next 10 years. Fuck!


----------



## Joel

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Madrid gotta be pissed with Adidas right now.

I really hate Sky Sports. Putting the Burnley/Chelsea game on Monday :no:


----------



## The Monster

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Adidas £75M, AoN £16M & chevrolet £53M all in 2015 summer so that's what £144M or around that figure? Just from our 3 "main" sponsors. Was rumours over last few months that we wanted to get Uniqlo on board somehow to as a separate entity from the (Adidas) Kit deal. 

For uk fans here's the list of confirmed PL games that will be shown live on the tele from August 16th to Nov 30th on both BTsport & SkySports. (Dates only confirmed till end of Nov, live games shown on tv from Dec - Feb will be decided around Nov time) 

August -

BTsport: Saturday 16th - Manchester United v Swansea (1:45pm kick off)
Sky sports: Saturday 16th - Arsenal v Palace (5:30pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 17th - Liverpool v Southampton (1:30pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 17th - Newcastle v Man City (4pm kick off)
Sky sports: Monday 18th - Burnley v Chelsea (8pm kick off)

BTsport: Saturday 23rd - villa v Newcastle (1:45pm kick off)
Sky sports: Saturday 23rd - Everton v Arsenal (5:30 pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 24th - Hull v stoke (1:30pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 24th - Sunderland v Man Utd (4pm kick off)
Sky sports: Monday 25th - Man city v Liverpool (8pm kick off)

BTsport: Saturday 30th - burnley v man utd (1:45pm kick off)
Sky sports: Saturday 30th - Everton v Chelsea (5:30 pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 31st - Spurs v Liverpool (1:30pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 31st - Leicester City v arsenal (4pm kick off)

September -
BTsport: Saturday 13th - arsenal v man city (1:45pm kick off)
Sky sports: Saturday 13th - Liverpool v Villa (5:30pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 14th - Man Utd v QPR (4pm kick)
Sky sports: Monday 15th - Hull city v WHU (8pm kick off)

BTsport: Saturday 20th - QPR v stoke (1:45pm kick off)
Sky sports: Saturday 20th - WHU v Liverpool (5:30 pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 21st - Leicester City v Man Utd (1:30pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 21st - Man city v Chelsea (4pm kick off)

BTsport: Saturday 27th - Liverpool v Everton (1:45pm kick off)
Sky sports: Saturday 27th - Arsenal v Spurs (5:30 pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 28th - West Brom v Burnley (4pm kick off)
Sky sports: Monday 29th - stoke v Newcastle (8pm kick off)

October -

Sky sports: Saturday 4th - Villa v man city (5:30 pm kick off)
BTsport: Sunday 5th - man utd v Everton (12pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 5th - Chelsea v arsenal (2:05pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 5th - WHU v QPR (4:15pm kick off)

BTsport: Saturday 18th - man city v spurs (1:45pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 19th - QPR v Liverpool (1:30 pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 19th - Stole v Swansea (4pm kick off)
Sky sports: Monday 20th - WBA v Man Utd (8pm kick off)

BTsport: Saturday 25th - whu v man city (1:45pm kick off)
Sky sports: Saturday 25th - Swansea v Leicester City (5:30pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 26th - burnley v Everton (1:30pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 26th - Man Utd v Chelsea (4pm kick off)
Sky sports: Monday 27th - QPR v Villa (8pm kick off)

November -

BTsport: Saturday 1st - Newcastle v Liverpool (1:45pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 2nd - man city v man utd (1:30 pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 2nd - villa v spurs (4pm kick off)
Sky sports: Monday 3rd - palace v Sunderland (8pm kick off)

BTsport: Saturday 8th - Liverpool v Chelsea (1:45pm kick off)
Sky sports: Saturday 8th - QPR v man city (5:30pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 9th - WBA v Newcastle (1:30 pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 9th - swansea v arsenal (4pm kick off)

Sky sports: Saturday 22nd -arsenal v man utd (5:30pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 23rd - palace v Liverpool (1:30pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 23rd - hull v spurs (4pm kick off)
Sky sports: Monday 24th - villa v Southampton (8pm kick off)

BTsport: Saturday 29th - WBA v arsenal (1:45pm kick off)
Sky sports: Saturday 29th - Sunderland v Chelsea (5:30pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 30th - Southampton v man city (1:30 pm kick off)
Sky sports: Sunday 30th - spurs v Everton (4pm kick off)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Half tempted to go to the Anfield derby if I can get a ticket. 

We've never won when I've been to Anfield so hopefully with Suarez gone for Liverpool & Phil Neville gone for us we can finally do it :moyes1


----------



## united_07

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

That £750m figure is a MINIMUM as well, im guessing increasing on success, so no excuses for Woodward to go all out for Vidal and a couple more new players.

Amazing figure considering Real Madrid, the next biggest sponsorship deal, are only getting £31m a year from Adidas and their contract doesn't run out till 2020.


----------



## Vader

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

City game on my birthday, may have to enter that cauldron of silence for such a special occasion.


----------



## seabs

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



The Monster said:


> Adidas £75M, AoN £16M & chevrolet £53M all in 2015 summer so that's what £144M or around that figure? Just from our 3 "main" sponsors. Was rumours over last few months that we wanted to get Uniqlo on board somehow to as a separate entity from the (Adidas) Kit deal.


*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


HA


HA



HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.

RONALDO INCOMING. ROBBEN INCOMING. CONTRACT EXTENSION FOR NANI INCOMING. WE GONNA BUY THE WORLD CUP IN 2018. 

but seriously lol @ that much money for a logo on our top. please spend it guys. please.*


----------



## God™

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*






Thoughts, Nige?


----------



## Renegade™

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



united_07 said:


> That £750m figure is a MINIMUM as well, im guessing increasing on success, so no excuses for Woodward to go all out for Vidal and a couple more new players.
> 
> *Amazing figure considering Real Madrid, the next biggest sponsorship deal, are only getting £31m a year from Adidas and their contract doesn't run out till 2020*.


yeah but Real are bank rolled by the Madrid government and we're not, so fuck them tbh

VIDAL PLZ WOODWARD


----------



## Nige™

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



God™ said:


> Thoughts, Nige?


Three threads I've seen this is in now.



Nige™ said:


> I don't think I could be any more embarrassed if it was tbh. It's like a crap college media project. They've said today it was meant to be tongue in cheek. Na, it's just cringeworthy.
> 
> I think it's a deliberate attempt of the club to take the attention off the new sponsor, who last week had a net worth of £95, have phone numbers on their amateurish as hell website that are for soft porn lines apparently.
> 
> So much good work has been done the past year, now this happens.fpalm


----------



## Green Light

*re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Lost our first pre-season friendly 2-1 to Oldham

Pardew out


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Oh shieeeet. 1 month until the main event begins


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

on the last question, good to hear a manager not fawning over Rooney, he picks on personality rather than experience.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Man Utd fans better hope he doesn't pick based on wages. Rooney stinking Van Gaal's team up even tho Moyes has gone :moyes1

Darren Bent scored twice last night for Villa in a 3-1 win in the first pre-season friendly away against Mansfield Town. Hutton got an assist so maybe the Dark Bomb Squad Rises. Joe Cole played in the number 10 role :darkheskey


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Anyone else not having any luck finding a copy of a season review for last season online? Odd because the're usually out on the usual sites by this time each year.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Don't mean to derail this thread away from actual football talk but I'm sure some of you will have heard in the news that two of the people onboard MH17 were Newcastle fans John Alder and Liam Sweeney, on their way to New Zealand to watch the team play. I don't bring this up to suggest that it somehow makes the tragedy worse, nor that it matters what football team someone supports in a situation like this but the reason I mention it is because over on RTG the Sunderland fans started a fundraiser to raise some money, I believe initially just for flowers, hoping to reach £100 and right now the total is over £3,000. I just thought that was a really classy and commendable thing and wanted to share it.

http://www.gofundme.com/brx6wk (If anyone is interested)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

negredo out for 2-3 months with a broken 5th metatarsal 

wonderful start to the season. effectively have 2 fit strikers right now (dzeko and guidetti), and jovetic isn't a striker.

jordi hiwula come on down.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Nice to see Stoke offering free away travel to fans again. Nice gesture, especially since ticket sales are a piss in the ocean for PL clubs with the money they get from TV rights nowadays. It was is the game of the fans after all...


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*










and from a year ago


----------



## EGame

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

First pics of the ****** cock cunt at Chelsea. 










Receding hairline, check. 
Face aged 15 ears in 2 months, check.
Reaching Costa level ugliness, check. 
Still a ****** cock cunt, check.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



EGame said:


> First pics of the ****** cock cunt at Chelsea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Receding hairline, check.
> Face aged 15 ears in 2 months, check.
> Reaching Costa level ugliness, check.
> Still a ****** cock cunt, check.


Why do you hate him?

He was surplus to requirements (at Barca), no? If anybody has a right to hate him, it's Arsenal fans. :wenger

Moaned for 2 seasons, sulked on the pitch, and refused to play in the pre-season - all of this to join Chelsea. :|


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...chester-citys-elite-development-squad-7483052

why teams even bother to go to these knuckle dragging countries is beyond me. still lost in the 1800's.


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*He hates him because he was a total embarrassment for Barca. Nats. *


----------



## EGame

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Razor King said:


> Why do you hate him?
> 
> He was surplus to requirements (at Barca), no? If anybody has a right to hate him, it's Arsenal fans. :wenger
> 
> Moaned for 2 seasons, sulked on the pitch, and refused to play in the pre-season - all of this to join Chelsea. :|



A lazy unmotivated cunt who could only bring himself to play for the club for 1/2 a season for every year he was here. 

Joined Barca when times were good, left when things went bad.

He's the definition of a gloryhunting cunt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

quoting/10


----------



## Razor King

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



EGame said:


> A lazy unmotivated cunt who could only bring himself to play for the club for 1/2 a season for every year he was here.
> 
> Joined Barca when times were good, left when things went bad.
> 
> He's the definition of a gloryhunting cunt.


A lazy, unmotivated cunt who's a traitor and wanted to join Barca during its peak and subsequently whined for his move. He got his move, but it also coincided with Barca's temporary downfall; was ousted by Barca, and is now a Chelsea player.

#PerfectlyUnlikablePlayer :cesc


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Van Gaal and Rooney getting on well it seems


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Cesc looks about 40, fuck happened to him.

Van Gaal is fucking nuts and i love it, i don't care who he ends up pissing off at the club.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Haven't managed to watch the full game yet, only the goals, but reading very good thing about Herrera. Although it was only LA Galaxy he was man of the match.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

caught most of the match on a dodgy stream. passing was good from everyone and the pressing too. Herrera did indeed have a good game, Shaw was ok aswell.

Rooney with two goals and young Reece James too. Welbeck scored a nice one from outside the box.

it's only LA Galaxy tho so can't get too excited over it, but definitely a positive start from Van Gaal.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

MLolS

:side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Watched the first half and it was a fantastic display. Showed more in that half than we did in the entirety of last years tour. The contrast was unbelievable.

Herrera looks absolutely brilliant. Looked very sharp linking up with Mata in particular. Rooney was shit but typically enough manages to trip and fall into a brace.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I just watched the 7 - 0 game.

I know it's just LA Galaxy and that it's just a friendly match, but this match really cheered me up. I knew Van Gaal was a fantastic manager, but holy shit what an amazing way to start with United! Though I want Rooney to fuck off, he always looks bored.






I got so happy from watching the match I started listening to this, that's how fucking happy I was or maybe it's just me forgetting the horrible memories of you know who who I'm glad is never EVER going to be a part of United. :lol


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

man u peaking in july :brodgers


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I haven't seen a game like that since the recent Germany-Brazil mauling. But before that a more apt comparison could be when Barca beat Madrid 5-0. Two teams at the peak of their powers, possibly the best two teams in the world and United show just how amazing we are. There's a lot of talk about whether Messi is better than Maradona but I think it's without question that Herrera has surpassed them both. Rooney is as influential as Beckenbauer, Welbeck shits on Van Basten, Young shows Zidane how to change a game and Reece James makes Maldini look like Kyle Walker. The Premier League should be terrified. The world should be in awe. I am tired through my first ever sporting based masturbation.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

The rise of United from the ashes begins and it begins after a mauling of LA Galaxy. LA Galaxy actually thought they could overpower the Kingdom of United due to the many battles they lost the past 12 months with Captain Moyes in charge. However, General Woodward came in, executed Moyes and sent him packing to some wine bar where Moyes binged, punched someone in the face and relocated to Turkey where he can't even find a job and is now whoring himself on the streets. Captain LVG has come in, took over the United Kingdom (see what I did there?) and sent our troops full force to America to conquer the Chevrolet cup and we did that in style! LA Galaxy actually thought United would be vulnerable, that our defences would be breached but no, no, no how stupid you are LA Galaxy. For you see, Captain LVG is far superior than that buffoon Moyes and he showed once again what a tactical genius he really is and not only you Galaxy but everyone else will soon see United is coming back and taking what is rightfully theirs and that... that... that is the coveted PREMIER LEAGUE 4TH PLACE POSITION! OH YEAH! BELIEVE!

*coughs*

Seriously though, it may be the first friendly of the pre-season tour but it was a good start and a lot of the players looked really good out there. I watched the whole game (was up at 1:30am so I thought may as well) and I was very impressed with Herrera (as I always am as I have followed him the past few seasons). His passing was slick, he was so composed on the ball, he began the play from deep and brought the ball forward and knew when to play the ball at the right time - his through balls for Ashley Young for the two goals were perfect. What I also liked was how he kept the ball when under pressure by 2 or 3 players, he didn't panic like Cleverley would and give the ball away, no, he either quickly played a little one-two with the man that was available or he would hold the ball and turn and run past his man. Brilliant stuff.

I also thought Welbeck looked good and it was a great first half, he just caressed the ball into the back of the net from 25 yards out, a wonderful finish. Rooney was pretty okay, Shaw did alright, Valencia had a decent night although I thought Rafael looked much more of a threat on the attack in the second half and it was good to see James get a couple of goals. Young had a good game and I liked his little one touch flicks with Kagawa, Nani and Herrera and I thought Keane looked good at the back as did Blackett. Glad to see those two gets a full 45 minutes to display what they can do. I also like the way LVG utilized Evans in the first half in the back 3 where he was the one who got forward the most on the left side. Evans is definitely the defender that should be allowed to get forward as he's our best passer of the ball from the back.

Funny LVG said he had to play Fletcher at centreback in the second half as he didn't have anymore defenders. I think that all but indicates we're going to get one or two more centrebacks very soon to integrate them into the team before the season starts.

Good game, the rise of United begins!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Lids, a bunch of us could meet up for a few pints and then play an MLS all star 11 and slot a dozen past them in the first half.

Chill.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Yeah well Villa beat FC DALLAS.







and CHARLES scored.

Hopefully Rooney and Young both have prominent roles in the Van Hell era after their braces.


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*HOLY SHIT WE SIGNED HAMES. Oh wait a different James.

I liked the looks of the 3-5-2 we started with. Playing Mata as an actual CAM will be important this season and if Rooney has to play then put him up front at least. Rafael and Shaw will do great up and down the wings but we really need to get some cover in for them if we go with wing backs throughout the season. 3 CBs also makes up for the lack of a good covering midfielder too and Evans/Jones/Smalling will be more than good enough as they all look weak when exposed on the break but with 3 of them that should eliminate that weakness much more. Obviously if we are playing 3 CBs then we need more depth at CB but those 3 starting is more than fine. I wouldn't worry about it casting Januzaj out either. He can play where Mata did but have the freedom to drift out wide on either flank more. With 2 strikers covering the middle it's not a huge problem at all. It will mean he's probably second choice to Mata but he's still just a kid so for now it's fine. Don't care about the result but the positive is that Van Gaal has already bested Moyes by actually playing players in their proper positions.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Baines On Toast said:


> Lids, a bunch of us could meet up for a few pints and then play an MLS all star 11 and slot a dozen past them in the first half.
> 
> Chill.


Indeed. Never knew last season affected United fans this badly, bar Vader who has his sarcasm game on point in time for the new season.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

:homer4


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*The tears of Liverpool fans shall be so sweet this season.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Considering last year we lost 1-0 to the THAI all star team in our first pre-season game, I'll happily take this as a better omen for the season ahead.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Seabs said:


> *The tears of Liverpool fans shall be so sweet this season.*


You will be tasting our tears of joy.

:brodgers


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I bet if United ahd lost they'd be all saying "It's only pre-season, the result doesn't matter!" but because they won, they think they're going to do a treble. Bahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

How dare you write United off!

What's everyone's predictions for this year?

1. Chelsea
2. United
3. City (yeah, fuck you  )
4. Liverpool
5. Arsenal
6. Everton
---
18. Aston Villa
19. West Brom
20. Leicester

Of course the ideal situation is;

1. United
---
18. Arsenal
19. City
20. Liverpool


----------



## Humph

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Chelsea
City
Arsenal
United
Spuds
Liverpool

Burnley and fuck knows the other two.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

1. City
2. Chelsea
3. Liverpool
4. United
5. Arsenal
6. Everton
7. Spurs


18. WBA
19. Leicester
20. Aston Villa


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

1. Chelsea
2. United (FA Cup)
3. City (deep run in the UCL, may even win it)
4. Arsenal
5. Liverpool
6. Everton (League Cup)

18. Soton
19. Leicester
20. West Brom


----------



## Curry

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

1 Chelsea
2 City
3 Arsenal
4 United
5 Liverpool
6 Spurs
7 Everton
8 Newcastle

18 QPR
19 West Brom (Unless Ideye is great)
20 Burnley


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

City
Chelsea
United
Arsenal
Liverpool

Leicester
Aston Villa
West Brom


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Seabs said:


> *HOLY SHIT WE SIGNED HAMES. Oh wait a different James.
> 
> I liked the looks of the 3-5-2 we started with. Playing Mata as an actual CAM will be important this season and if Rooney has to play then put him up front at least. Rafael and Shaw will do great up and down the wings but we really need to get some cover in for them if we go with wing backs throughout the season. 3 CBs also makes up for the lack of a good covering midfielder too and Evans/Jones/Smalling will be more than good enough as they all look weak when exposed on the break but with 3 of them that should eliminate that weakness much more. Obviously if we are playing 3 CBs then we need more depth at CB but those 3 starting is more than fine. I wouldn't worry about it casting Januzaj out either. He can play where Mata did but have the freedom to drift out wide on either flank more. With 2 strikers covering the middle it's not a huge problem at all. It will mean he's probably second choice to Mata but he's still just a kid so for now it's fine. Don't care about the result but the positive is that Van Gaal has already bested Moyes by actually playing players in their proper positions.*


Yeah I thought 3-5-2 really suited us and I'm not sure why Moyes didn't even bother trying to play it. Not certain on a Smalling/Jones/Evans combo though. I'd be more comfortable if we were able to sign De Vrij (who LVG I reckon would get the best out of) and Vermaelen (for experience sakes). Those I reckon would be doable in terms of signing. Hummels is a pipedream at this point  Herrera looked the dogs bollocks though I must say. His retention of the ball and passing looked good and if he can keep it up he'll be a top player for us this season.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

1. City
2. Chelsea
3. Arsenal
4. Liverpool

5. United
6. Spurs
7. Everton

17. Villa
18. West Brom
19. QPR
20. Burnley



Seabs said:


> *The tears of Liverpool fans shall be so sweet this season.*


Yes, the laughter makes them pretty damn sweet. Nearly caused everyone to become a diabetic last season watching United play like a bunch of kids with down syndrome :brodgers


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

City
Chelsea
Liverpool
Arsenal
United

Burnley
Leicester
West Brom


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

1. Chelsea
2. United
3. Arsenal 
4. City

GAP

5. Spurs via LAMELA
6. Everton
7. Who cares

City need to buy some players IMO to keep the squad fresh, can't fall into the trap they did in 2013. This will be their breakout season in the CL. This is also assuming Arsenal get a holding midfielder and United reinforce heavily which might be naive. Mourinho has a crazy good record in his second season with clubs, even if it is a second spell I expect it to continue. I think Costa will disappoint but they'll be the strongest team in the league defensively (by a wide margin) and have enough goals in midfield.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

1. City
2. United
3. Chelsea
4. Arsenal
5. Liverpool
6. Spurs
7. Everton

Mid table shit

15. Hull
16. Villa
17. Leicester
18. Palace
19. West Brom
20. Burnley

FA Cup - BLADES 
Mickey Mouse Cup (or whatever it's called this month) - BLADES
Champions League - BLADES
European Mickey Mouse Cup - BLADES
JPT - BLADES
General Election - BLADES
X Factor - BLADES
Main event of Wrestlemania - BLADES


Seriously tho, quite a few viable candidates for the bottom 3 this year. Outside of the 'big 7' there's only Stoke, Newcastle, and perhaps Southampton (dependent on how they replace Lallana/Lovren/Lambert/Shaw) who would genuinely surprise you if they went down. Everybody else you could make a pretty good case for in terms of being in significant danger of getting relegated.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

We aren't getting out of the top-4 as long as Wenger's here. We'll "fake challenge" for the title until February before getting back into the top-4 race.

I think it's too early to predict, but still...

1. Chelsea
2. United
3. City
4. Arsenal
5. Liverpool
6. Everton

FA Cup = United
League Cup = Spurs/Everton

English team to go farthest in the CL = United Chelsea

Community Shield = Arsenal :cena5


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Reece Hames gonna goat dealwithit.

Remember last season when we signed an actual shit over herrera :ti


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I rememer you trying to sign Herrera, but not coughing up enough or whatever and then signing Fellaini. For as much stick Moyes gets, Fellaini wasn't his first choice. He wanted an actual good central midfielder, but had to panic in the end when Woodward couldn't finalise a deal to save his life.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Worst manager based on league performances at top clubs?

Moyes
Hodgson
Di Matteo

Make your choice.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

You usually can't read anything into preseason results, but a performance like that can certainly you give some encouragement. It's also something not to get too carried away with.

1. Chelsea
2. City
3. Arsenal

4 & 5. Liverpool & United - can't separate them at this point.
6 & 7. Everton & Spurs - as above.

Relegation looms for Burnley & West Brom me thinks. I've got a feeling Villa could drop this year. Leicester, QPR & Swansea to be in the mix too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Nige™ said:


> You usually can't read anything into preseason results, but a performance like that can certainly you give some encouragement. It's also something not to get too carried away with.
> 
> 1. Chelsea
> 2. City
> 3. Arsenal
> 
> 4 & 5. Liverpool & United - can't separate them at this point.
> 6 & 7. Everton & Spurs - as above.
> 
> Relegation looms for Burnley & West Brom me thinks. I've got a feeling Villa could drop this year. Leicester, QPR & Swansea to be in the mix too.


What you mean villa with super signings like richardson and joe cole to go down? 

And to answer Vader, David Moyes by a trillion miles.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Way To early to do league standings predictions for new season as its not even August yet. I do think it be very competitive season though from top to bottom even more then last season. Rather wait till season starts/window closes before making any predictions still lot to do done & can be done in terms of signing before then which may hinder/improve teams & might still see few big shock moves late on which could change things drastically.

Speaking of predictions for the Premier league is there going to be new predictions games as we had one last season run by CGS I believe, I had a lot of fun playing that last season. I think I got eliminated in March last season? 

I still Think there's big questions marks over all of last seasons top 7 sides in the premier league & all 7 sides still have issues that either haven't been resolved (yet) or need be answered this season. On paper If ask me now who will win the the league next year I would say Chelsea but only just then man city finish in 2nd. Then I see a fight between us, arsenal & Liverpool for 3rd, 4th & 5th respectively (as gets to buisness end of the season). Don't get it twisted spurs & Everton fans I believe both side will have damn good seasons & can see both teams doing well this season I just think be step to far for both sides this season in particular to challenge for a top 4 place with the 3 sides I mentioned above. But again that's if looking at each team right now before the window is closed as there is still a lot of deals that could /might happen that swing things one way &/or the other. 

I was bit surprised LvG went with 3-5-2 wingbacks shape last night actually not his default shape which is normally 4-3-3 & looks like gonna try that 3-5-2 as our normal shape this season but if gets to point where not working then imagine LvG say screw it & go back to that 4-3-3 he knows so well. We have players to go between either & LvG work does with team on shapes of side off & on pitch is huge part of his DNA & training so get in players mind to be flexible in any system & shape regardless if/when LvG switches it up.

3-5-2 solves many issues we have in the side it allows who ever is playing in the hole the freedom to move around centrally between the lines while offering 2 cf close by to CAM rather then just then 1 CF in a 4-4-1-1 shake. It also allows us have some pace down flanks from our wingbacks since have very little with our current crop of wingers aside from Adnan & having 3 CBS on pitch at same time actually means when jones or smalling is caught out positionally (normally v pace on break) then should be 2 CBS on cover rather then just the 1 cb when playing with 4 defenders in that flat back 4 system used (under DM & saf) for past god knows how many years.

With LvG likes his team play with width, play defence line slightly high up & team as a whole press higher up pitch to. Last night since LvG hasn't been around team long & only test tried way he wants us play here & there in training few times since joining so this game last night was first real try in a "competitive" game. Ii came away from watching game impressed very impressed forget the opponent for a moment & looking at other factors that was what I liked more. Was with how team have adapted to LvG so early & how team brought Into his ideas & trying deliver what wants & played some good stuff in doing so to. The contrast to Moyes even so early now is so obvious. There does seem a renewed energy & vigour about us right now it hard not to see it really. 

It only 1 pre season game v la galaxy who weren't very good at all. But you can only ever beat the side in front of you & we did convincing. To me anyway most pleasing thing was that seemed like a team again or at least all seemed on same page pulling in same direction which think mark of how bad things were last season that so many different groups & issues all starting unravel from inside outside. I don't know if it just the LvG effect or that Moyes & team now gone but the side have most of it still won PL they are winners believe it not most wont consider it but been part of successful sides challenging for titles & winning titles & if ask them what felt like season most would feel let themselves down, the team down & club. Moyes & staff being here clearly hindered most of them no doubt but even so some players really did take a holiday mentally last season when saf left they in my opinion "left" with him & once your head is not in the game as was case with so many of our players then its game over. 

It why I'm not overly upset that Evra, rio & vida are gone. This age old myth about missing that exp they all carries means bugger all if not delivering where it counts which is on the pitch which not been doing for some time now. How does any team progress & move on unless younger star take the spot of an older player who needs be moved on? And in case of our cb all of jones smalling Evans actually have won The PL it something wont leave them & something can't be taken away from them they also been around us & play for while now so do actually have exp what hindering them is injuries IMO. In case of evra is more disappointing as liked him stay as back up to shaw for 1 season but have respect his decision to leave us & like said his drop off in performances in the last 4 years has been beyond ridiculous. For shaw think would of helped him having evra there as huge jump up for him after musing joining us as have someone speak to in evra but shaw got level head on his shoulders & he will grow Into role with us & become a special player I just know he will. In case of jones, Evans & smalling all had time with rio & vida picking their brains & winning stuff with them but now both are gone & all 3 need branch out on their own & as long as both vida & rio were here they were never going to do that. Both have now left so now is time all 3 need sieze there chance this season. 

I do believe need 2 CBS though if we are play with 3 cb in which case Vermaelen would actually make a lot of sense since he can play in 3 cb shape, cover lwb & lb, blind could also cover this positions while also playing/covering for CDM spot which is natural area. But still need another cb in as i don't believe hummels is likely so I am in favour of getting Vrij I think his worth €9m-€11m fee being touted about. He can also slot in at rb & rwb in emergency cases & don't think he would mind playing waiting game right now if jones, smalling & Evans are 3 starters as played with LvG & in 3 cb shape so could come in & slot in when asked & since all those 3 do suffer with injuries & if off form will get chances I do find interesting apparently held off lazio move that meant happen before World Cup suggesting waiting for another offer maybe?

3-5-2 shape does require both wingbacks to be super fit, offer ton of energy, pace & width all game in both attacking & defensive side of the game. Rafael would thrive on right here & shaw take a bit time get use to it as his only ever played lb in PL but as I've said before his damn fine defender which one issues playing with wingbacks is wingbacks gets to exposed defensively with shaw think less likely to happen as it attacking side game needs work on more right now (which still pretty decent at mind you) then the defensive side to his game.

Still gonna need some cm least 2 if play this way. Herrera a stick on to start every game his available in. I'm so happy signed him was so gutted didnt get him last year after yesterday game I've become bigger fan of him as good any debut I can remember for us in some time. His speaks good english, already talking to fans, getting know area in manchester & people. Also he looks like hit it off with LvG & couple of other players so soon. He will be superb in PL hand on heart I really think that. 28.5M will be nothing when he reaches his peak years in a few years time. 

Were gonna need a sitter badly in cm whose mobile enough covers the ground & sheild the defence well but also replaces carrick/fletch in that role if its doable Strootman would be ideal in so many ways for this role. Then we need energetic cm who attacks & defends. Herrera does this but when I think of Herrera i see a passer in mould of Carrick only with more mobility, also plays slightly higher up pitch & is quicker on ball. What I do think were are missing in the middle of park is someone who breaks beyond the cm line into final 3rd who adds goals & drive into our play when were going through the pitch with ball in mould of a bit like a Roy Keane. But would give the side that balance in cm it so badly been missing for some time now & means Herrera doesn't have to cover all the ground in that area alone. Trying find that type of cm is whole different story & our cm options as said are so weak its laughable I don't trust none of Fellaini, clev, carrick or fletch & in case of the 2 in that list both now at stage in career with us should be replaced by someone younger. 

Anyway thrilled with how well we played v la galaxy & I'm looking forward to a new season under LvG. I really believe he do well with us & team do well under him to. I still believe we will also make a few more signings before the window shuts as well.

Edit -



Joel said:


> I rememer you trying to sign Herrera, but not coughing up enough or whatever and then signing Fellaini. For as much stick Moyes gets, Fellaini wasn't his first choice. He wanted an actual good central midfielder, but had to panic in the end when Woodward couldn't finalise a deal to save his life.


We had been scouting Herrera since 2011 & SAF left impressed by him in 2012 when we played Bilbao in the Europa league games. Saf opted against a move in 2012 summer window saying Herrera needed another season with Bilbao first but would keep a close eye on him in 12-13 season where he did well for them again in underwhelming season for the club where Bilbao finished in bottom half (13th in la liga I bel us). Saf left & work done by scouts on Herrera was left for Moyes & his staff to look over but between Woodward & Moyes both pissed around until last few days of transfer window when tried hurrying through a complicated deal for Herrera with Bilbao in which Moyes told Woodward to sanction a bid of £23.5M/€30M for the player which we did but was rejected right away as fee didn't meet clubs release clause of the player. Moyes then never went in with new bid afterwards & backed away from any deal with Bilbao/Herrera from what been said reason given was Moyes didnt believe Herrera worth that much as HE hasn't seen him play to form an opinion on if was indeed worth type of fee mentioned so planned on scouting him over season but would consider making a move for him in 2014. What happened after that was farce with the imposter lawyers & leaks coming out about it all as deadline days went on. So Moyes went with "safe" option (who knew right?!) & player he knew in Felliani & in rush we overpaid for him as we were still trying do a double deal with baines involved so late on but buggered around on that one pissing Everton off even more in the process & had pick 1 out of the 2 & badly needed cm last summer over a lb so got Felliani in. 

That deal with Herrera was separate from the Everton deal/s IMO. Think the club would of liked got in 2 cm last season been stories long before actually got Felliani that in for him while Herrera was a late call I said last season bare minimum needed 2 cm last summer so don't believe that once the Herrera option fell through we moved on to Felliani ASAP. As I reckon that deal for Felliani was always on the agenda regardless of if we got Herrera last summer or not really. 

We only ever placed in 1 bid for Herrera which was rejected, it was to late in window to do such a complicated deal as both Moyes & Woodward messed about before then & don't believe Moyes wanted him for price Bilbao wanted so we walked away & that was it. Had Moyes told Woodward go in again things may been different & might placed in a 2nd bid but that never happened. Woodward concentrated his efforts into getting both Baines & Felliani in once Moyes told him not chase Herrera anymore (the lawyer stuff had nothing to do with us nor Bilbao & all the leaks that were coming out were just bs lies which people had chosen to believe without proof when deal was actually dead in water anyway). What's more annoying is between Moyes & Woodward they only figured out so late on deadline day last year that having screwed up in needing someone (mainly a cm) so much that actually paid £27.5M for Felliani when Herrera would cost just £1million more, hindsight is a wonderful thing though & I'm not sure had Moyes stayed if we had signed Herrera this summer but last summer done with & the Ghost of last summer purist has been put away as his Manchester United player now & Woodward handled the whole transfer deal within a week well & I believe he will be a cracking player for us, chuffed to bits that we signed him.


----------



## MOX

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

CHEVROLET CUP CHAMPIONS

In one game, Van Gaal already won more trophies than Liverpool have in the last two seasons.


----------



## MOX

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Although, to be fair, so did Moyes.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

1. Chelsea (its time)
2. City
3. Arsenal
4. United
5. Liverpool
6. Everton/Spurs


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Vader said:


> Worst manager based on league performances at top clubs?
> 
> Moyes
> Hodgson
> Di Matteo
> 
> Make your choice.


Moyes by a country mile. 

Di Matteo didn't produce terrible results in the league, he just fell short of Abramovich's ridiculous expectations (for everyone not named Jose Mourinho). And outside of the league, he won the Champions League, which is what most Chelsea fans will remember him for,

Hodgson inherited a Liverpool squad which had only finished seventh the season prior and was badly suffering financially. The damage had been done before he came.

Moyes took the reigning league champions out of Europe altogether. Nothing much more to say about him.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Wow how can you put RDM in with Hodgson and Moyes.







CL and FA Cup 2 more jugs than Mou won last season. And that included turning round a 2 goal first leg defecit against Napoli (with their GOAT attack as it was then) after AVB had lost the first leg 3-1.

For this season I can't see past City winning the title. 

1. Man City
2. Chelsea
3. Arsenal
4. Liverpool
5. Spurs
6. Man Utd
7. Everton

Hopefully Villa can stay up. Okore was a big injury blow at the start of last season and the story is he has been looking strong in pre-season so that should be a big boost.

Yup, all the people tipping Villa for relegation admit it you forgot about Okore didn't you.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I said based on league performances. They were shite.


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Harsh to put RDM with them though. He was second and only 5pts behind when he got sacked (although a slip down the table did look likely). The season before he did concentrate more on the CL and FA Cup then the Prem, so his record there wasn't that good, but it proved the correct decision in the end.


----------



## Goku

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

yeah, but why would you even try to rate Di Matteo on league performance alone?

That's like me trying to rate Messi for his WC performances alone.

Unless there was an overarching point and I missed it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*










Tony Hibbert does not care for your customs and traditions. Tony Hibbert is there to fish and do ace slideys.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Just seen this on Zaha from James Ducker in the Times, cant see LVG being too impressed by that, no surprise he didnt get on the pitch against LA Galaxy


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*Surely can't be that stupid.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

That sounds like when Moyes exiled Gazza because on Moyes' first day at Everton, Gazza made some joke. 2nd similarity I've noticed between Moyes & LVG after seeing Holland's tactics at the world cup.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*










found this interesting, specifically the horrible numbers for la liga.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

England and Germany tend to be exceptionally high though.

I wouldn't be surprised if Italy and France are even worse, Italy would certianly be. Shocked at such low numbers for Barcelona, wtf is that about?


----------



## Goku

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

huge stadium.


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*Plus there's probably huge outliers in that because nobody seems to ever go their midweek games.*


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Palace, Sunderland and Villa with that dedicated fan base. Very surprised how low the Spanish ones are, Getafe's is atrocious.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

i'd be interested to know if there's one for serie a specifically.


----------



## Spanish Lariato

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Kiz said:


> found this interesting, specifically the horrible numbers for la liga.


The LFP's schedule is terrible, completely biased towards the BIG GUYS, and vague until the last day. Also, Spaniards are horrible detached from his local team (that's is especially slaughterous
in Getafe, a dormitory city near Madrid where almost no one support their team and they are a running joke). I have to say that I was born in Madrid so I am guiltless . Other factor is the economical crisis and low wages with an inflated prices.
By the way, Athletic attendance is a lot higher but last season his new stadium wasn't complete.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

How the fuuck do you only fill 37% of your stadium? I'm sure that even when Darlington were playing in a 25'000 seater in the Blue Square Premier they weren't doing that badly.

Also do those figures take into account away fans? Could look worse than they are because there's not the 'away day' culture in Spain that there is in England, which obviously means they don't get the benefit of having their attendances slightly exaggerated due to away fans.


----------



## Spanish Lariato

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

To be honest probably a good 10% of that Getafe attendance corresponds to away fans...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

No surprise at the Everton numbers, the obstructed views are painful at the back of the Lower Gwladys when all the lids stand up and all you can see if the roof of the Upper Gwaldys stopping you seeing halfway down the pitch. 

The back of the Lower Paddock which is the the stand where the away fans are located are shocking too. 

Just been reading up on the obstructed views at Goodison and saw these 2 that made me laugh.



> I was about two thirds of the way back in lower Main stand, right in the middle. We had a penalty at the Gwladys and I had two choices. Look at Arteta take the kick, or look at the goal to see if it goes in. I couldn't see both because of a post I wasn't even that close to.












The worst part is that you get £1 off when you buy an obstructed view at Goodison :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Kiz said:


> i'd be interested to know if there's one for serie a specifically.


I'd assume it's similar to Spain in that regards... similar economic situations and just seems to be a big team centric focus. Though maybe not quite as bad as some of those numbers for the worst teams. Can't believe how many teams hovering around 50 percent attendance... shocking.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



> Johnstone; Jones, Evans, Blackett; Valencia, Cleverley (c), Herrera, James, Welbeck; Mata, Rooney


team for tonight


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

why on earth is Cleverley captain


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

van Gaal has already said Cleverley along with Blackett are the only two playing 90 mins, guess thats why he is captain


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Top 6 next season:
1. Chelsea
2. Arsenal
3. Man City
4. Liverpool
5. Man United
6. Newcastle


Bottom 3:
18. West Ham
19. Leicester
20. QPR


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

6th :haha


1) Chelsea
2) Man City
3) Man Utd
4) Arsenal
5) Liverpool
6/7) Everton/Spurs

Think Man Utd's league performance will benefit from not having any european football. Conversely for Liverpool.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Why can't Newcastle finish 6th? they've done before they have strengthened well


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Alan Pardew.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

The same Alan Pardew who led them there before?


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

a pretty poor first half, but two brilliant goals from rooney and mata and now MUTV has lost their pictures, but apparently Rooney has scored a penalty now as well.


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*YEAH BABYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

WE INCOMING WORLD CHAMPIONS 

LEAD BY INSPIRATIONAL CAPTAIN TOM CLEVERLEY

AND FUTURE STAR REECE HAMES*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



united_07 said:


> a pretty poor first half, but two brilliant goals from rooney and mata and now MUTV has lost their pictures, but apparently Rooney has scored a penalty now as well.


Yep. 3-0. That wonder goal really got us going. Last 10 mins or so we were really good for the most part. Still a bit shaky defensively but our midfield and attacking looked really good. Passing was a lot more fluid. Rooney's been great so far too. Really hustling and getting involved.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

We were pretty solid throughout. The line got caught out twice and they should have probably scored but that's to be expected with inexperienced players and a new system. Rooney's goal and assist were superb. Front 3 came alive after the first and we've just taken them apart since.

10 goals and zero conceded after a game and a half. We're running the table this year lads. 114 points.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Van Gaal doing well so far 3 at the back is dodgy in the PL though


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Regardless of Pardew our squad isn't good enough to finish sixth, there are too many stronger teams in the league. 

And we really haven't strengthened that much as far as I'm concerned, if you compare the team to the one last year. Debuchy, Cabaye and Remy all gone, probably our three best players last season. Debuchy is debatable but it'll be a big ask for Riviere to do for us what Remy did. Quite simply, he won't. We've also lost a bunch of other players like de Jong, Ameobi, Marveaux, Yanga is about to leave according to reports and a few other fringe players. We still desperately need another senior striker and our defense remains to be as shite. Only this year Colo is one year older and slower.

Ayoze is a kid from the spanish second tier, completely untested at this level and will most likely be part of the youth/reserve set up anyway. Colback is a rank average player. Cabella and de Jong are good signings, and while neither are a like-for-like replacement for Cabaye hopefully they can bring to the table what we lost when he went.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Zaha again not getting on, the story in the Times becomes more believable.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Wasted talent Zaha but he only has himself to blame


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Pjanic is a glorious player.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/B60D...p4?versionId=FAq2rWa183owck0eRbvZtbaZ61KTr2id

What a guy.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

not a great second half, but there were a lot of inexperienced players out there. Thought Blackett did well over the 90 mins, would be good to see him getting some more game time. Shaw didnt really stand out, looks like he might take a bit of time getting used to a new system.


Will be interesting to see who LVG thinks is surplus to requirements, its obvious anderson will be off, but wouldnt be surprised to see Hernandez going, along with the likes of Young, Fellaini, Nani etc.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Sad to think Nani and Valencia should be in their prime. Both shadows of the players they were 3 years ago.

Good runout overall. Very competitive from start to finish and a nice test after the cruise control win over LA. The front 3 look sharp, RVP will need to impress early to ensure his place. Herrera grew into the game too and had some more brilliant moments, genuinely can't wait to see him in the PL. The system is still taking some getting used to and it's going to have quite a few dodgy moments early on. Thankfully our early fixtures are relatively weak.

Rooney will probably get the captaincy after these performances.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/45...p4?versionId=jxLVjCjjQLtDYFFPFCl9PnYPOtoEGU8u

Bale :mark:


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Pre season wonder goal galore:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*Glad that Van Gaal is brave enough to call a winning performance a bad one. Unlike a certain someone. Second half was poor but I wouldn't expect anyone bar Shaw and Smalling who play second half to start for us. First half we looked good going forward. Pre water break Rooney couldn't even control the ball and then after a phenomenal goal and assist. Defensively we made it hard on ourselves trying to play out from the back with the wrong players. Johnstone put us in a lot of trouble doing that. 3-5-2 will probably take a bit to sort out defensively but we really need some depth in those areas if that's what we're going with. James didn't look out of place at LB in the first half though.*


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Chelsea have equalised...

against a team from Slovenia.

With Fabregas and Diego Costa on the field.

:maury


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

It's pre-season.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Chelsea have equalised...
> 
> against a team from Slovenia.
> 
> With Fabregas and Diego Costa on the field.
> 
> :maury


Dundee beat Manchester City

Sheffield United beat Dundee

Sheffield United gonna win the Premier League herp derp derp.


Jesus Christ, people don't actually put stock into these pre-season games do they? If a team escapes a friendly with no injuries, better fitness levels, and an improved idea of what the starting 11 will look like come the opening day of the season, then the match has been a roaring success, regardless of if they got dicked 7-0 by Budapest Honved FC of Hungary.


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*






:torres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

really is just truly awful


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Still hard to believe Chelsea sold Ba ahead of Torres :ti


----------



## EGame

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Yeah I'm sure there is a long line of clubs who want to buy Torres and pay his massive wages in return for his quality.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Besiktas are paying Ba 80,000 a week, Turkish teams would pay the wages trust me


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

No they wouldn't. No club is going to pay Torres his £170k for the next two seasons. We are stuck with him.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Didn't realise his wages were that high tbh shocking


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Remy is gonna join Arsenal :mark:


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Aye if his heart condition can go within a month :lol


----------



## MOX

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Joel said:


> :torres


they should play him in defence and tell him to try and score OGs


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Didn't realise his wages were that high tbh shocking


At the time of his signing, he was prolific for Liverpool. Not that hard to believe.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



MrEvans said:


> At the time of his signing, he was prolific for Liverpool. Not that hard to believe.


He was hardly prolific for them that last 6 months he was average Chelsea were the ones daft enough to pay both the transfer fee and wages for him


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

City are raping Milan. 4-0 26 mins in.


----------



## iMac

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Joel said:


> City are raping Milan. 4-0 26 mins in.


Lol at Scott Sinclair scoring. And I've never even heard of the guy who scored the fourth. Just shows how far Milan have fallen, 4-0 down to Man City reserves with a pretty much full strength team out.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Lucky for Milan it could get called off


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Funny thing is, we did it last season too.


----------



## Zen

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Man it's a good feeling getting a striker's goal. Hopefully one of many this season (Y)


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



In Punk We Trust said:


> He was hardly prolific for them that last 6 months he was average Chelsea were the ones daft enough to pay both the transfer fee and wages for him


9 in 23 league games before joining Chelsea isn't the worst. Still a higher total than every season he's been at Chelsea ique2


----------



## Zen

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Fabregas had a superb first game also, put in like at least 10 successful through balls and wide passes that transitioned into attack as well as working well with Matic and Salah plus assisting Costa.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Relax. We were playing a team from Slovenia.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Zen said:


> Fabregas had a superb first game also, put in like at least 10 successful through balls and wide passes that transitioned into attack as well as working well with Matic and Salah plus assisting Costa.
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


You were playing a team from Slovenia. Not a London derby. Chill the fuck out.



In Punk We Trust said:


> He was hardly prolific for them that last 6 months he was average Chelsea were the ones daft enough to pay both the transfer fee and wages for him


65 goals in 105 league games for Liverpool and 9 goals in 23 starts in the 10/11 season which is 2.5 goals per game lol.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Apologies, double posted.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/fo...Torres-misses-two-yards-Cheslea-friendly.html
:HAmaury:Jordan:maury:duck


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



MrEvans said:


> You were playing a team from Slovenia. Not a London derby. Chill the fuck out.
> 
> 
> 
> 65 goals in 105 league games for Liverpool and 9 goals in 23 starts in the 10/11 season which is 2.5 goals per game lol.


Games per goal, 0.4 goals per game*


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

What's Elland Road like? We've got Leeds next Saturday. Hopefully as good as last year when we played Wigan.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



MrEvans said:


> You were playing a team from Slovenia. Not a London derby. Chill the fuck out.
> 
> 
> 
> 65 goals in 105 league games for Liverpool and 9 goals in 23 starts in the 10/11 season which is 2.5 goals per game lol.


65 in 102 league games, but if you want to compare then you have to take the last season out which makes it 56 in 79, and 9 in 23 or 0.7 goals a game in his first 3 seasons at Liverpool and 0.39 goals a game during that last season. It was a definite drop in production, but not as low as the depths he's sunk since joining Chelsea.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rush said:


> 65 in 102 league games, but if you want to compare then you have to take the last season out which makes it 56 in 79, and 9 in 23 or 0.7 goals a game in his first 3 seasons at Liverpool and 0.39 goals a game during that last season. It was a definite drop in production, but not as low as the depths he's sunk since joining Chelsea.


Ah, did the 2.5 over goals per game for the 9 in 23 discussing his last season in a L'pool shirt. Or did I completely cock my maths up? :


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

you cocked up the maths/logic, twice. 2.5 goals a game would be exceedingly good (meant to be 9/23 not 23/9) and if you want to compare his last season to the rest of his time at liverpool you can't include it with the stats of what you are comparing it to :lol


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



MrEvans said:


> 65 goals in 105 league games for Liverpool and 9 goals in 23 starts in the 10/11 season which is 2.5 goals per game lol.


you don't really _get_ math, do you


----------



## Zen

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



MrEvans said:


> You were playing a team from Slovenia. Not a London derby. Chill the fuck out.
> 
> 
> 
> 65 goals in 105 league games for Liverpool and 9 goals in 23 starts in the 10/11 season which is 2.5 goals per game lol.


Last time we had London derby's we won 4-0 and 6-0, so yea.... :flip:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

eat a dick milan

always good to fist those losers, no matter the time of year. sinclair's goal was surprisingly well taken, thought he'd fall over and do nothing. defence creaky but hardly a shock, clichy looked good, fernando continues his run of not playing a bad game, navas looks fit and i like both zuculini and kelechi.

jojo looks fit too and that's a good thing, especially with negredo out


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

lel Milan. bunch of WOATS


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

kelechi iheanacho is quite a BIG BOY for 17. so he's probably 30

hopefully we can get a work permit for him and his mate. i'd say being the mvp at the u/17 world cup classified as exceptional talent.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rush said:


> you cocked up the maths/logic, twice. 2.5 goals a game would be exceedingly good (meant to be 9/23 not 23/9) and if you want to compare his last season to the rest of his time at liverpool you can't include it with the stats of what you are comparing it to :lol





CamillePunk said:


> you don't really _get_ math, do you


Gonna go hide under my rock.



Zen said:


> Last time we had London derby's we won 4-0 and 6-0, so yea.... :flip:


Yes, but this is pre-season... You're acting like beating a shit team is an accomplishment lmao.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Kiz said:


> kelechi iheanacho is quite a BIG BOY for 17. so he's probably 30
> 
> hopefully we can get a work permit for him and his mate. i'd say being the mvp at the u/17 world cup classified as exceptional talent.


Bruno's had a great few games as well, hopefully they'll get him a decent team on loan, in the EPL as well.

Played a fair few of the kids over the friendlys as well, :cheer

Not seen much of Denayer but reports are very postive about the lad.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

do City have any promising young ENGLISH talents coming through?

ruining football etc


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

yeah they're all in the u/16's tho

i believe we set a record for the amount of english players in an england international youth game.

huws is basically english/funny talking english


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

So welsh.

and Who cares if they're English?


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Renegade™ said:


> do City have any promising young ENGLISH talents coming through?
> 
> ruining football etc


We have Greg Leigh, Cole, Glendon and Huws (although he's Welsh)


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



MrEvans said:


> We have Greg Leigh, Cole, Glendon and Huws (although he's Welsh)


and this lot..

City became the first club to ever see seven boys capped at England under-16 level in a single season. 

Cameron McCulloch, Joshua Murray, Elan Assiana, Sadou Diallo, Will Patching, Cameron Humphries and Lukas Nmecha created history by all featuring for England this term.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Kiz said:


> kelechi iheanacho is quite a BIG BOY for 17. so he's probably 30
> 
> hopefully we can get a work permit for him and his mate. i'd say being the mvp at the u/17 world cup classified as exceptional talent.


Plus he does the :yes when he scores. Looks like I've found my new favourite City youth player.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



wkdsoul said:


> and this lot..
> 
> City became the first club to ever see seven boys capped at England under-16 level in a single season.
> 
> Cameron McCulloch, Joshua Murray,* Elan Assiana, Sadou Diallo,* Will Patching, Cameron Humphries and *Lukas Nmecha* created history by all featuring for England this term.


solid english names.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Vader said:


> solid english names.


racist


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

australian


----------



## Goku

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

mong


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

potato


----------



## Goku

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

kiz


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Vader said:


> solid english names.


Like Jagielka?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

18 days to go :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

not soon enough...


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



wkdsoul said:


> Like Jagielka?


like phil.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Vader said:


> like phil.


and Raheem.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



wkdsoul said:


> and Raheem.


whats more English than Sterling? its only what your currency is named :sterling


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

There's nothing more English than being 17 and having a few kids.


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

And not knowing when their birthdays are.

Then again, that sounds very Caribbean too :hmm:


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Baines On Toast said:


> There's nothing more English than being 17 and having a few kids.


"You come from the sort of family with more kids than teeth.."

great insult


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Raheem's child support payments. :moyes4


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*






:duck


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*










MUTV...I don't even...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I didn't know Mata was that ugly.

At least they got the ALL IMPORTANT ASHLEY YOUNG right


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Ashley Young shouldn't even get the luxury of being played in pre-season. LvG should have told him he wasn't needed by now. He offers nothing to the current United side.


----------



## Dub

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Valencia almost had a red within 20mins of the game :lol what a shithead.


----------



## Goku

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

totti goat

bale's hair :lol


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Just me or did they only get Welbeck and Young right? #racists


----------



## Humph

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*










HE'S READY


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Glazers selling off $150m worth of shares, no prizes for guessing how much of that is going back into the club....


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Well I'm not guessing if there isn't a prize.


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*Crazy that so many top teams have just accepted playing pre season games on these horrible fake football pitches.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Gerrard embarrassing himself before a City goal. More misery for him, I like.

Jovetic having a great preseason, would be nice to see play injury free for City.


----------



## Peapod

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Glasgow Rangers to fire themselves into the Premiership and Chelsea to win the English Premiership.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Lukaku!!! So excited for Everton this season.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*






MAGNIFIQUE


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

great hit out for us, fernando and jojo will be wonderful players, navas was fantastic, both teams missing some very key players so you can only really take the good parts out of it. getting some minutes into yaya, dzeko and milner was great. really enjoying kelechi too, kid really has some skills. scored the best pelanty of the lot too, although that wasn't hard.

could pretty much make an entire 11 of players who didn't get out there tonight from each side.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Seabs said:


> *Crazy that so many top teams have just accepted playing pre season games on these horrible fake football pitches.*


money talks


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Kiz said:


> great hit out for us, fernando and jojo will be wonderful players, navas was fantastic, both teams missing some very key players so you can only really take the good parts out of it. getting some minutes into yaya, dzeko and milner was great. really enjoying kelechi too, kid really has some skills. scored the best pelanty of the lot too, although that wasn't hard.
> 
> could pretty much make an entire 11 of players who didn't get out there tonight from each side.


both your goals were p lame though tbkiz


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

goals are goals. doesnt matter how you get them.

jojo's turn for the 2nd was quality


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/newcastle-united-fcs-cold-war-7542013

Re: Ben Arfa/Pardew situation. Who knows how much of it is actually true but worth a read. Probably funny looking at it from the outside. The guy has gone from being hailed by Pardew as "our Messi", the player fans pay to see, the man who scored the best goal he (Pardew) has ever witnessed to being banished to train with the kids, fined for being overweight and God knows what else. Were even rumours that Ben Arfa decked him and if that article is to believed, was the only player to speak up and criticize Pardew's long ball tactics. 

It's quite sad what's become of him and unless Pardew is sacked in the first few months, his career here is done.


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



> Chelsea FC @chelseafc · 50m
> 
> [email protected] can’t wait to start writing a new chapter of his career at Chelsea...http://che.lc/KKwVCF #CFC


:Jordan


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Never have I seen such a salty fitba club.


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Baines On Toast said:


> Never have I seen such a salty fitba club.


:maury

You're acting like he left us on a free.

Anyway, on to a relevant player who actually is complete, world class and who actually has a right to demand a first team position; Courtois came across very intelligent in his first interview. Cannot wait to finally see him in our kit on Sunday :mark:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

So Van Gaal has been saying that the first couple of months are going to be a struggle for Man U. His first 6 matches:

Swansea
Sunderland
Burnley
QPR
Leicester
West Ham

Wow talk about massively trying to play down the team's chances and lower expectations. Yup, *MOYES SIMILARITY #3*


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Wasn't his exact words more along the lines of it'll take a couple of months to get playing how he wishes to with the players at his disposal. Tough in the sense the players are having to adjust to a new system, I assume he's aware of how wank the first set of fixtures are.


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*Unless it's a different interview he said he expects it to take a couple of months for the team to adapt to the new formation, specifically the defence. Which is totally different to saying we have a tough start.*


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Seabs said:


> *Unless it's a different interview he said he expects it to take a couple of months for the team to adapt to the new formation, specifically the defence. Which is totally different to saying we have a tough start.*


Getting the excuses in already then.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Excuses/common sense. Please understand how football works.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Touchy on the defence there Vad.

LVG needs to seriously rejuvenate the team to make his style work properly, altho Clevs, Herrera and Fellaini sounds like a world beating midfield to me


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Yeah, except it will be Herrera, VIDAL and Mata as our midfield.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Irish Jet said:


> Yeah, except it will be Herrera, VIDAL and Mata as our midfield.


Fuck, a new manager and a big pre-season win and they come crawling out of the woodwork. When you sign Vidal, you can say that. 

How long you been supporting United for?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



MrEvans said:


> Fuck, a new manager and a big pre-season win and they come crawling out of the woodwork. When you sign Vidal, you can say that.
> 
> How long you been supporting United for?


Crawling out of the woodwork? Did I just get here?

I've been supporting them since they took over Liverpool with dem PL trophy wins.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Irish Jet said:


> Crawling out of the woodwork? Did I just get here?


Technically, you have only just come into the thread/posted for a while.


But more, out of the woodwork in the sense of ludicrous claims about your team/signings that haven't happened yet.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I'll always be quick to bite when it's randomers throwing shit about. There's no reason to doubt LVG, as oppose to a guy who'd won jack shit in his life. Expectations are lower yet morale is clearly much higher. Although obviously not impossible, I don't think United will finish below fourth. I'm putting a lot of faith into the new manager but it'll make a big difference if he can actually get the new formation flowing well.

Might end up needing to rely on our attack as per but as long as RVP stays fit, he'll get Suarez numbers.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



MrEvans said:


> Technically, you have only just come into the thread/posted for a while.
> 
> 
> But more, out of the woodwork in the sense of ludicrous claims about your team/signings that haven't happened yet.


Technically, I've never even heard of you.

Yet being the operative word. No more ludicrous than saying we'll be reliant on Fellaini and Cleverley who will be at best, squad players under LVG.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

:bozza was on Talksport this morning :mark:

Talking about Villa and said that :bigron was the best manager he ever worked under.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Dunno if it applies to anyone else but the two footy threads are fucking up for me. Can't see the last page or two.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Vader said:


> Dunno if it applies to anyone else but the two footy threads are fucking up for me. Can't see the last page or two.


Yeah, every thread is like that to me this morning.


----------



## Humph

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Two games in two days is so dumb, really need to pie this Emirates cup off, Community Shield after that though :hb


----------



## Humph

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Also Vermaelen and Ospina already hurt


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

A nice little story for everyone: a 91-year-old Norwegian man died and left his 4 million krone fortune (about £377,000 or $637,000) to his favourite ladies' football team, called FL Fart.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/fart-windfall-elderly-man-leaves-3946928


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

'Fitba' remaining in the thread title means more to me than any words of encouragement my father ever gave me. I thank you all, from the bottom of the black hole that is my heart.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

GOD OF CUNT :mark:

so, 2 weeks to go.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

According to James Ducker OUR JONNY EVANS has emerged is the favourite to be United's next captain. 

:mark:

:mark:

:mark:

HEROIC choice if it happens. Also means Van Gaal doesn't tie himself too closely to RVP/Rooney if one isn't performing.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Evans would be tops for captain, providing he can stay fit. I'm sure Rooney and Fletcher will have their share of it too.



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> Two games in two days is so dumb, really need to pie this Emirates cup off, *Community Shield after that though *:hb


you'll have to ask DAVEY MOYES to let it go first :moyes1


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Yeah, I think Evans would be a great choice as captain



Irish Jet said:


> Technically, I've never even heard of you.
> 
> Yet being the operative word. No more ludicrous than saying we'll be reliant on Fellaini and Cleverley who will be at best, squad players under LVG.


I think Cleverley could potentially be a starter for us if he lives up to his potential. Big ask, though, considering how much he's stalled the past couple of years. I have faith that van Gaal will help him progress as a player even if it's not to the level of a starter for us anyway


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



> De Gea; M Keane, Jones, Evans; Valencia, Herrera, Fletcher, Young; Mata; Rooney, Welbeck.


no surprises with the team vs Madrid, it was the same group that were training together yesterday in training. Don't like seeing Ashley Young getting so many games though :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

i do


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Van Gaal seems to rate Michael Keane very highly what's he like as a player?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



united_07 said:


> no surprises with the team vs Madrid, it was the same group that were training together yesterday in training. *Don't like seeing Ashley Young getting so many games though :side:*


Now that he scored get ready for 38 appearances this season brother.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Ramsey, Campbell, Bellerin all looked really good today.

Sanogo wasn't too bad, neither.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rockhead said:


> Now that he scored get ready for 38 appearances this season brother.


he's got another now....


----------



## Knocks

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*










Fair few people watching the game.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Who's the lad playing on the left for united and what's he done with young?


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

City off to penalties again let's hope they've been practising


----------



## Meki

Ashley Young scoring twice against Real Madrid. Never thought I'd write this.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I happened to watch the entirety of this earlier after hearing the news of Mellberg's retirement and it reminded me of how good Ashley Young used to be for Villa.






:barry


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Is Joe Hart the most overrated keeper ever?


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*Lol Liverpool broke Lambert already :lmao

We look so much better in the opposition's half now it's crazy. Looked shaky at the back at times but it's hard to judge that because a lot of the mistakes at the back have come from kids like Keane, Johnstone and Bleckett who won't feature much anyway.*


----------



## wizzy

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Mikey Damage said:


> Ramsey, Campbell, Bellerin all looked really good today.
> 
> Sanogo wasn't too bad, neither.


You were playing Benfica, so dont take much out of it. Benfica is awful, the worst in a very long time.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

thoughts on the final seabs?


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*It hasn't happened yet Kenny *


----------



## Kenny

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I know that. Thoughts on your line up, etc. Strong team?


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*We'll wreck you m8.*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

uwotm8


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

The Arsenal, City, Liverpool, United games are broadcasted so nicely on TV. On the other hand, Chelsea are playing in 3rd world European nations where I have to watch from dodgy streams, and figure out whats going on with lagging commentary. On the bright side, I get to pick which player I think I see through the horrible pixelated stream. enaldo


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Knocks said:


> Fair few people watching the game.


109,000 people in Michigan.

And they say 'Murica doesn't care about "soccer".


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



wizzy said:


> You were playing Benfica, so dont take much out of it. Benfica is awful, the worst in a very long time.


Benfica did a treble last season and were Europa League finalists. On paper they are a decent challenge to the big teams


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

should've had olympiakos beat in the first half. pitch was horrific, should never have puffs of sand coming up with each kick. officiating was downright weird as well, jovetic should've had a penalty and milner was called for a dive when he was kicked in the shin. if you're going to do these tournaments and want teams to play their best players, make such everything else isn't shithouse.

fernando and jojo once again our best, silva was lively when he came on and dzeko fluffed numerous chances, as did nasri.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Marca editing the image on their website to make it look like there were more Madrid fans there :lmao












Anyway, such a vast difference from last year, brilliant to see. Also the players actually look happy



Spoiler: spoiler















Starting to get an idea of LvG preferred starting 11 now, would expect this against Liverpool if LvG wants to go for a strong team, depending on welbeck's fitness and possibly swap james for young

de gea

jones smalling evans

valencia----------------------young

herrera---fletcher

mata

Rooney------Welbeck​


----------



## MOX

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

awesome sanago vine: https://vine.co/v/M9zmBU1z3Aj


----------



## obby

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Looks like Young has suddenly decided to play well. Glad I always believed in him! /piersmorgan


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Xevoz said:


> Benfica did a treble last season and were Europa League finalists. On paper they are a decent challenge to the big teams


That was before they lost 15 players or so. Markovic, Oblek, Garay, Gomes, Cardozo, Kardec, Mitrovic all sold, Rodrigo, Djuricic, Farina, Lopez, Mori, Airton out on loan, Silvio and Siqueira loans finished. They have a fuckload of signings, loans and people coming back from loan as well. Going to take them some time to gel together.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Van Gaal has IGNITED GOAT MODE bama4


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

United fans that excited about preseason :banderas you're about one ITS OUR YEAR from turning into Liverpool fans


----------



## Kenny

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

:brodgers


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

It'll BE OUR YEAR when we don't win it for 20 odd, you vile Scouse bumholes.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Double posting. Don't carrrreee.

Hey Hendo xx


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Vader said:


> It'll BE OUR YEAR when we don't win it for 20 odd, you vile Scouse bumholes.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Vader said:


> Double posting. Don't carrrreee.
> 
> Hey Hendo xx


The legendary Bebo :haha Only 20 friends Hendo? :hendo2

http://archive.bebo.com/Profile.jsp?MemberId=4957197631



> *Scared of:*
> 
> ive got a big fear for spiders i absolute hate them, also hate stuff like snakes n that (not my snake tho  )


#topbantz


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

or sakho's


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



wizzy said:


> You were playing Benfica, so dont take much out of it. Benfica is awful, the worst in a very long time.





Rush said:


> That was before they lost 15 players or so. Markovic, Oblek, Garay, Gomes, Cardozo, Kardec, Mitrovic all sold, Rodrigo, Djuricic, Farina, Lopez, Mori, Airton out on loan, Silvio and Siqueira loans finished. They have a fuckload of signings, loans and people coming back from loan as well. Going to take them some time to gel together.


Yeah, the squad's been gutted and their whole back line played like it had been chucked together with five minute's notice. Bebe was a bright spot when he came on ffs. Bebe.

Game was a lot of fun. Sure it's only a pre-season game against a shell of a once good side, but I'm glad Sanogo finally managed to put the ball in the net. Him sticking it to Gerrard with the celebration after the fourth (Yaya Snnogo scored four fucking goals in one game, btw) was the best part. He fell on purpose, of that I'm certain. 

You'll struggle to find someone walking this earth who's gayer for Aaron Ramsey than me, but I'll admit that there was a part of me wondering whether he could possibly hit the levels of last season again. Sure it's only a pre-season game against a shell of a once good side, but he looked like a boss yesterday. The turn before the assist for Sanogo's first was pure filth. I like how he links up with Joel Campbell as well. We should absolutely keep Campbell, btw. Honestly, I'd rather we kept him than, say, moved him on as part of a deal for Balotelli. 

Flamini running through the back of a fucker after forty two seconds in a pre-season friendly is why I watch the fitba.

Monreal at centre half was strange. He kind of had that Jamie Carragher thing going where he was on the verge of having to make last ditch tackles and positionally wasn't great. Chambers looks like a fucking player, though. Pretty much breezed through the game. Based on his and Bellerin's performances I'd rather Arsene went with Chambers as a future centre half and Bellerin as right back. With Jenk on loan I suspect Bellerin will get some minutes this season as well. I'm so happy we bought Calum Chambers. Quote this when he dogshits it up worse than Andre Santos next season.

Alexis Sanchez also participated and it made me sodden. 

The general feeling right now is way more positive than it was this time last season. Last season we needed a deadline day Ozil to lift us. This season Yaya Sanogo's already scored four goals.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Ashley Young actually looks really good at the wing back position. He deserves to start the season now, it's especially impressive considering he seemed to be done with the club before the tour.

We've played some excellent football in this pre-season. Such a ridiculous contrast to last season where Zaha and Lingard were pretty much the only two players who looked to give a fuck.

We're gonna go in dry against Liverpool.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Luke Shaw back to Southampton on loan?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



GOD of CUNT said:


> You'll struggle to find someone walking this earth who's gayer for Aaron Ramsey than me,


Bitch. Please. 

Aaron Ramsey. :kobe6


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Nah I'd start Shaw then bring on Young as sub to keep the pace up if Shaw drops off. He's adapted better than I ever thought possible though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

what once luke shaw passes out from being CHUNKY


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

not fit enough to last a whole game :banderas


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rush said:


> United fans that excited about preseason :banderas you're about one ITS OUR YEAR from turning into Liverpool fans


uwotm8

it's been OUR YEAR plenty of times lately, don't dare compare us to desperate Liverhampton fans living in their 80's glory days :fergie


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Kiz said:


> what once luke shaw passes out from being CHUNKY





Rush said:


> not fit enough to last a whole game :banderas


Yeah basically  Fitness-wise he's good for LB but for LWB he isn't there yet. Have to say though since his first game he's made tremendous strides. Making a lot more runs forward and covering a lot more defensively too.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Renegade™ said:


> uwotm8
> 
> it's been OUR YEAR plenty of times lately, don't dare compare us to desperate Liverhampton fans living in their 80's glory days :fergie


then why get so excited over preseason nonsense? :banderas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*


----------



## wizzy

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Xevoz said:


> Benfica did a treble last season and were Europa League finalists. On paper they are a decent challenge to the big teams


We did. 

Oblak, Siqueira, Garay, Enzo, Rodrigo and Markovic were all starters, all of them left (Enzo not yet but havent played this season). Fejsa who replaced Matic is injured till january, Luisão starter hasn't played yet due to injurys. Silvio injured until January. André Gomes left. Cardozo Left. Sulejmani injured. Lisandro Lopez injured.

We haven't bought one single decent player.

Again, dont take much from playing with benfica. 6 losses in 8 games. We are playing with guy who will not be part of the roster and the ones who will, aren't much better.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Kiz said:


> lamps





Joel said:


>


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

10 mins into his Chelsea career, Courtois makes a Godly save. Enjoy the bench Petr.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

how's lampard doi...oh


----------



## Kenny

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

who you playing?


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Kiz said:


> how's lampard doi...oh


You'll be cussing him soon enough :kobe10



King Kenny said:


> who you playing?


Werder Bremen.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

nah, he's our corporate sell out now. he and patty v.

just wait till becks is on coaching staff.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Chambers looks legit.

Thanks Soton.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

LvG on not rushing RVP back



> LvG: "People can criticise me for my decision but I know what to do with players who have had three weeks' holiday."



Moyes last season on RVP



> "I think if I'd brought him off [against Newcastle] some people would say 'What are you doing?


:moyes5


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Arteta. :jose

If he's the #2 holding mid alongside Ramsey this year, we are fucked. He's past it.

Please Arsene. Don't neglect this need...


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Are we really going to do this all season? Comparing LvG's quotes to Moyes'? A world class manager who has won nearly everything he's competed for to David Moyes?

I think it is laughable that people are acting as though LvG has only now appeared on the scene, when he's been around for fucking years on years. Apparently he created 3-5-2 as well.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Joel said:


> Are we really going to do this all season? Comparing LvG's quotes to Moyes'? A world class manager who has won nearly everything he's competed for to David Moyes?


yes, yes we are :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

he's a fucking otter what's the big deal


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I like Chamberlain game. 

Having a fine weekend.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Bremen 3-0. Thank god its only preseason. :wilkins


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Don't care about the score, but the fact that we seemed to not care is worrying. Both of their pens seemed like bullshit, but meh.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Joel said:


> Are we really going to do this all season? Comparing LvG's quotes to Moyes'? A world class manager who has won nearly everything he's competed for to David Moyes?
> 
> I think it is laughable that people are acting as though LvG has only now appeared on the scene, when he's been around for fucking years on years. Apparently he created 3-5-2 as well.


Moyes did some serious damage. United fans have got even more unbearable :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Kondogbia is a player. 

Someone is going to enjoy buying him off Monaco...


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Rolando Aarons will win the Ballon d'or one day. Bookmark this post.


----------



## Goku

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Green Light said:


> Rolando Aarons will win the Ballon d'or one day. Bookmark this post.


bet nobody bookmarks this post


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

BOOKMARK IT


----------



## Goku

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

okay okay fine. sheesh


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Losing the Emirates Cup is like a foregone conclusion.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Good run out against Porto in a 1-1 draw just then.

Everyone is looking sharper and Porto only got back into the game due to high amount of changes we had made which messed the defence about. 

Besic came on at half time and he looked really fucking good in the middle in a 4-3-3 formation. His first touches on his debut after being on the pitch for seconds :lenny






Not comfortable with Hibbert being number 2 at right back when Coleman gets injured, thankfully he's a fit lid and should get through the season okay barring anything serious.

All in all, we played some really good stuff in the first half, passed the ball really well, the 5/6 youth players all got good game time whilst Jags/Baines/Barkley all got a half after returning from international duty.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Bantered out of our own trophy by officiating devilry. Atkinson starting his GUTLESS COWARDICE early this season.

Hopefully Wenger starts Alexis through the middle next week. Giroud didn't look sharp at all today and just kinda dicked around for the forty five minutes he was on the park. Alexis doesn't give you a second's peace and is constantly up your arse, winning balls he shouldn't be winning, chasing everything, etc. Provides some great defensive cover out wide (where he was first half), but I'd rather his pace was used in the centre. Faster'n a whippet, that lad. I said to Seabs at the start of the transfer window that Alexis was the player I hoped Arsene would go for most, and it gives me a diamond hard erection seeing him in an Arsenal strip.

Did I tell y'all how happy I was that we signed Calum Chambers? Because that kid is legit. 'Nasi Miquel is pretty dogshit, though.

Kondogbia was such a boss today. Flamini will stud you in the face and threaten to blind you, but he's not spectacular at the fitba and isn't the kind of "enforcer" you want in a midfield. Someone like Kondogbia is. Today makes as good a case as anything else that we need someone like that.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Atkinson is a fool. Like Wenger said we are still lacking match sharpness but that's what pre-season is for. It was a good back and forth game (Monaco edged the 1st half, we edged the 2nd) and IMO a draw would have been fair but the lino is a dumbass so...
Really liked Chambers, Oxo and Sanchez today. Giroud lacking match practice. A front line of Oxo, Theo, and Alexis supplied by Ozil next season will be godly. We do need a DM as Arteta can't start week in week out for us.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Post-match Wenger said he thought the whole team played better when Alexis was in the middle (so basically the whole second half. And obviously he's right). I wasn't sure where Wenger would play him most, but I think he'll probably go with him centrally. And yeah, Giroud's clearly not fully out of holiday mode just yet.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Post-match Wenger said he thought the whole team played better when Alexis was in the middle (so basically the whole second half. And obviously he's right). I wasn't sure where Wenger would play him most, but I think he'll probably go with him centrally. And yeah, Giroud's clearly not fully out of holiday mode just yet.


Arsene was not pleased with Giroud. Really think he rates Alexis as his #1 CF. 

AOC ---- Alexis ---- Theo

-------- Ozil -----------

Might see this front four often. 

Arsene also said that Wilshere is not a holding midfielder. So he'll play the wings, or Ozil's role. Which is not good for Wilshere. He's not going to get much playing time. I'd rate 4 guys ahead on the wings.

For the love of Christ, a new DM plz.


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Never knew you were a Fozzy fan, Rockhead...


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



united_07 said:


> LvG on not rushing RVP back
> 
> Moyes last season on RVP
> 
> :moyes5


Love how LVG is 1) insane and 2) doesn't give a fuck what anyone else thinks. Should be a highly entertaining year. 



Joel said:


> Are we really going to do this all season? Comparing LvG's quotes to Moyes'? A world class manager who has won nearly everything he's competed for to David Moyes?


I hope so. David Moyes posts always take me to chuckle town. Not ready to say goodbye.

:moyes4


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

One of my better pics, Joel. Jericho was really cool as well.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Mikey Damage said:


> Arsene was not pleased with Giroud. Really think he rates Alexis as his #1 CF.
> 
> AOC ---- Alexis ---- Theo
> 
> -------- Ozil -----------
> 
> Might see this front four often.
> 
> Arsene also said that Wilshere is not a holding midfielder. So he'll play the wings, or Ozil's role. Which is not good for Wilshere. He's not going to get much playing time. I'd rate 4 guys ahead on the wings.
> 
> For the love of Christ, a new DM plz.


He was never great out on the wings last season, either (Wilshere, I mean). He's not quick enough and he's still prone to running down blind alleys. I know our wingers and #10 tend to wander and rotate a fair bit sometimes, and on occasion it works (Napoli at home probably the best example), but I'm still not keen on him out there (Cazorla is a better option out there as far of guys not playing in their best position go). And yeah, he doesn't start at #10 ahead of Ozil. 

If he and Ramsey are to be the central midfield partnership of the future then Ramsey is more suited to sitting than Jack, and if you do that then you take away Ramsey's running (which has made him so good and the reason he's scoring so much from midfield. Basically ala Lampard). Maybe as he gets older, but the kid's 23 right now with the best engine in the team. He's box-to-box, all day long. You don't nullify that to appease someone else. You tailor the midfield to get the best out of Ramsey, not tailor Ramsey to get the best out of someone else. Jack giving away the free kick that led to the goal today by diving in like a fruit loop is a pretty good indication of what you'd get with him at DM. If we do sign another centre mid...yeah, he's in danger of being left behind. He's also made of chocolate which doesn't help. Can't break into the first team if you're nursing injuries all the time. Like that Diaby guy we had at one point.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*










moz is this yours you bad bish?


----------



## Goku

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Who's PJAGS?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

a for effort in fairness


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Goku said:


> Who's PJAGS?


phil jagielka


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I'm guessing they did his last


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*























































Shurrup Rus.


----------



## Goku

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rush said:


> phil jagielka


:duck


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Baines On Toast said:


> Shurrup Rus.


so its yours right?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

No.



































































































































yes


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I'm watching tonight!

FOX Soccer ‏@FOXSoccer 9m

Man United lineup: De Gea; Evans, Smalling, Jones; Valencia, Herrera, Fletcher, Young; Mata; Rooney, Hernandez. #ICConFOX


Liverpool lineup: Mignolet; Kelly, Johnson, Skrtel, Sakho; Gerrard, Allen, Henderson, Coutinho; Lambert, Sterling. #ICConFOX


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Pretty sure that's Van Gaal's first choice lineup right now with the players available. Young, to his credit, has played his way into the side and sadly Valencia is all we have on that side, he's basically a more athletic version of what Kuyt was for Holland. Rafael's injuries are a huge problem.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

7 minutes in, United look way better.

edit:

Sterling looks awesome.

Phil Jones..fack off lazy fuck.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Good tackle


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Yeah. He managed all shin.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Bullshit penalty. Commentator's a cunt.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Mikey Damage said:


> United look way better.


:ti


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

United look the most lethargic.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Evans, Fletcher and Rooney are having legit 0/10 performances.

Herrera, Hernandez and Mata haven't been much better.

The rest have been okay/good with DDG, Young and Shaw the standouts. 

We badly miss Welbeck as an outlet, that's going to be a serious problem when RVP is back fit.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Will be a serious problem before RVP is back fit too 8*D

How did they get DJ Martin Forgothislastname for the half time show?

I hope Coutinho continues to play like he did at the start of last season before he got injured


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Irish Jet said:


> Evans, Fletcher and Rooney are having legit 0/10 performances.
> 
> Herrera, Hernandez and Mata haven't been much better.
> 
> The rest have been okay/good with DDG, *Young and Shaw* the standouts.
> 
> We badly miss Welbeck as an outlet, that's going to be a serious problem when RVP is back fit.


Well, they're up against Johnson and Kelly who are awful for a long time, so :draper2

United couldn't deal with the high pressure from our front three. Coutinho and Sterling are killing it, if Sturridge was there instead of Lambert, it might have been a few more goals in the United's net. Still, a lot of problems at the back but I hope Lovren will help solve that.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Irish Jet said:


> Bullshit penalty. Commentator's a cunt.


It was a pen based on the replays that we got.

It's been a free flowing game so far. United look a lot better than last season (even though it's not hard to do) and I feel the 3-5-2 system works well for them. 

We've been okay and look comfortable most of the time. However, we do sometimes get caught out at the back and a perfect example was the Hernandez early opportunity. Apart from that chance, we've defended well. We just need to hold on to the ball a little better when we're attacking. 

Would like to see Can and Ibe get a run in the second half.


----------



## EGame

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Lmao strong defending.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Great finish. Two great passes in the build up too.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

LEL DEFENDING.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

MATA

Shaw has been sensational.


----------



## EGame

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Maybe if Liverpool had a striker they would be able to score goals.


----------



## EGame

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

FUCKING LOOOOOL strong goal


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



EGame said:


> FUCKING LOOOOOL strong goal


LOOOL NO GOAL.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Don't know what was more embarrassing : American refs who needed to review that or Rooney celebrating like a retard he is.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

United to win the league and Van Gaal to be knighted. You heard it here first. 

Johnson is sooooooooooo bad


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Been ridiculously impressed with Young in this tour. Someone get him a drug test. He looks a different player, whether it lasts or not fair play to him for taking what was seemingly his last chance to impress. 

Delighted for Lingard, would love to see him get chances this season but there's too many players in his position as it is, unless LVG shifts him. 

Really solid second half display. Blackett has had a superb tour, looks very composed and confident on the ball. He wasn't always a reugular for the U21's last season.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Surprised we pulled that one off tbh. LVG tactics worked out well in the second half. Some good performances out there. Young really doing well as a wingback, Shaw was very good and despite our shaky defence Smalling did a great job. He was the one getting the tackles in. With our goals on the edge of the box it looks like Van Gaal's shooting drills are working  Could do with reinforcements in defence and probably another CM too imo.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Johnson is sooooooooooo bad


He has been horrible for a long time now and we need to get rid of him before he gets even worse. I'd be happy with Flanagan, Moreno, Manquillo, Enrique, Kelly and Robinson as our fullbacks. Moreno and Manquillo need to happen. As Egame has pointed out, we really need another striker. If Sturridge is injured, we're pretty fucked. So yeah, need the two fullbacks and a solid striker and we're gonna win the league.

:brodgers


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Feel like Mata is going to be so good this season. Congrats United and Liverpool on your only final this season :brodgers.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Blackett definitely deserves a shot at first team football this season with the performances he's put on so far this pre-season. Keane's put on some good performances too but not quite at the level of Blackett. He's looked nervous and shakey when coming up against good opposition so far so he'd have to improve in order to break into the first team. Young's saved his United career with these showings. Great thinking by van Gaal playing him in the wing-back position. However, we'll see how he copes with fully fit wingers when the season starts as I suspect he'll be a bit error prone defensively. I like Lingard and each pre-season he impresses me but never gets his chance. I think he deserves a shot at the first team but I don't see where he could fit in in this new system without proper wingers. The only positions I can see him playing are CM and WB but I'm not sure how good he'd be at either. Cleverley continues to progress into a proper midfielder under van Gaal as I hoped. I can only hope he continues to progress as he's not quite there yet, but the signs are good, and I can see him becoming a key part of our team; especially if we don't sign another CM

Roll on the 2014/15 season! Should be a cracker :


----------



## Nige™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Saw Lingard at Ewood last season for Brighton and he looked so good, very sharp, worked hard and that little bit of class too. Definitely had that spark that made him look a cut above the Championship.


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*Oh the difference it makes when you play a system that suits the team rather than just what the other teams in your league are playing. Going forward we're night and day compared to last season. Defensively a little shaky trying to play the ball around too much in our defensive third but that should correct itself in time as the back 3 adjust to the system.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

if glen johnson plays 10 games liverpool will be lucky to finish in the top half

he's finished as a top 4 chasing footballer.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I recorded the United/Liverpool game last night and watched it this morning. A meh first half from United with Evans being the one player that stuck out to me at being poor. Just so many basic mistakes between him and Smalling, a lot of miscommunication and sloppy passes, which is odd for him as he's usually very composed on the ball and he's had a solid pre-season. Once Blackett came on (who has been superb all of pre-season) we settled at the back second half and Jones and Smalling were terrific. De Gea had another good game, Rooney improved as time went on, Mata was good and Lingard, Shaw and Herrera all had great games.

Young though has been the player of pre-season for United. I was one of the small contingency of people that wanted him to stay at the start of last season after everyone had written him off (and rightfully so) but then he had another poor season with everyone else under Moyes. I was sure he'd be off after that but he's looked tremendous under LVG and he's suited for the wing back spot. He'll have a tougher time when the league starts as many have indicated but fingers crossed he continues this really good form. I like the fact he's now got the confidence to now take on players and dribble past them instead of running right at them and being knocked over.

I also love Herrera and the fact that if he loses the ball he immediately chases it down to try and win it back. We didn't see that much from United last season and is something we've severely lacked for a few years now in midfield. That little bit of bite.

Cleverley has also looked much better but he can still do a lot more. He should be given more time definitely.

Nani has been woeful.

Still, good game and a much better second half performance all around... and UNDEFEATED! OH YEAH!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Anyone yet to join, a league has been set up for us.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/1347618-2014-2015-fantasy-premier-league-memory-chain-gang-donnacha.html


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Nige™ said:


> Saw Lingard at Ewood last season for Brighton and he looked so good, very sharp, worked hard and that little bit of class too. Definitely had that spark that made him look a cut above the Championship.


Yeah, I definitely think he's good enough for a PL team, but I'm not sure he's cut out for a top 4 team. Hopefully he turns out to be a top player because it's always nice to see someone from our academy make it and I do think he has the potential 



Seabs said:


> *Oh the difference it makes when you play a system that suits the team rather than just what the other teams in your league are playing. Going forward we're night and day compared to last season. Defensively a little shaky trying to play the ball around too much in our defensive third but that should correct itself in time as the back 3 adjust to the system.*


To be fair, we've been better going forward on this tour than we have been in the last few years; not just under Moyes. We got away with it with Fergie, though, because he's, y'know, Fergie! :

The last time I can remember us attacking and passing so well was the beginning of the 11/12 season where we had just bought Young, De Gea & Jones, Welbeck and Cleverley got promoted, Anderson stayed fit for a few games and formed a good partnership with Cleverley, Jones and Smalling formed a good partnership at the back, and Nani and Rooney were in form.
Then Cleverley got injured, Carrick replaced him but didn't suit the system as well as Clevz, we then ended up losing to City in THAT game, then reverted back to safety mode. It didn't last long but it was a good few games where we played some of our best football in years


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Howard Webb has officially retired from refereeing enaldo

We've lost a lot of experience this season with Evra, Rio & Vidic all leaving, and Giggs & Webb retiring. Sad day for football fans everywhere; we've lost another legend. A minute of silence please for the great man...

:webb


----------



## Humph

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*










Amazing :lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

He should stop eating cake and focus on FITBA, no wonder he's trash.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Chelsea and Manchester City starting to dominate youth football from Under 21 level down to Under 11 as massive investment in academies pays offChelsea and Manchester City are increasingly going head-to-head in youth football competitions from Under 21 standard downwards 

Chelsea are the reigning Under 21 Premier League champions and last season won the FA Youth Cup for third time in five seasons. They are also the current Premier League winners at Under 16 and Under 13 level after tournament successes 

City were beaten by Chelsea in semi-finals of Under 21 Premier League. They were also runners-up in Under 21 Cup and Under 18 league.

In the first season of the Under 19 UEFA Youth League, City's 6-0 rout of Bayern Munich in the group phase sent shockwaves across the continent - there were five English names on their teamsheet, though Portuguese star Marcos Lopes stole the show with a hat-trick.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...11-massive-investment-academies-pays-off.html

#ruining football


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Doesn't really mean much if they don't get the required game time in the senior team though.

Runners up to Everton though :banderas


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Yes, I know, but just shows the full outline of the club/project, yep we invested millions+ in the first team, but we've still looked at building/revamping an academy from the ground up. The players for us at the min are 20 or younger, their time will come. I've alot more faith in Pelle giving them time when they are ready than Mancini, who never even knew anyone outside the 1st team squad.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Baines On Toast said:


> Doesn't really mean much if they don't get the required game time in the senior team though.
> 
> Runners up to Everton though :banderas


tbleroy if they're good enough they should be able to get games elsewhere if required

not everyone will be able to play for us, that's just impossible.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Liverpool were in the semis of the under 21's after being 2nd on the table, and 3rd in the under 18's. Congrats on spending 100 mil to get slightly ahead :brodgers


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*City fans really need to get over that ruining football moniker.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

not until everyone else does


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*Do people on here really still say that though? I know you probably mean a larger audience but it feels like every week on here a City fan posts something and then "ruining football ".

:shrug*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

5eva


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Kiz stop ruining fitba threads.




















hueheuehueheuehue


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Seabs said:


> *Do people on here really still say that though? I know you probably mean a larger audience but it feels like every week on here a City fan posts something and then "ruining football ".
> 
> :shrug*


Just wenger left i think that says it, but then he thinks Lukaku on loan was ruining the prem too..


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

So van Persie turned 31 yesterday :bow

Don't panic, he got his birthday cake from the club 










:rvp


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

is van rapesie the one on the far left


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

get ya glasses on, pops. you of all people should know what he looks like

heres a reminder, pops 





:rvp2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

so the one on the far left


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

no, the one on the beautiful cake, pops


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

why do you keep calling a 21 year old pops?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

yeah kiz, I mean pops :rvp

can't wait for next weekend, IT'S ALMOST HERE


----------



## Knocks

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Apparently Ravel Morrison threatened to throw acid in his ex-girlfriend's face and blow up her house.

eyton


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Kiz said:


> why do you keep calling a 21 year old pops?


because if someone confuses that beautfiul dinner lady with the even more beautiful van persie i'm going to assume they're some old man possibly suffering from dementia or something. hence the whole pops thing, pops


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



.christopher. said:


> because if someone confuses that beautfiul dinner lady with the even more beautiful van persie i'm going to assume they're some old man possibly suffering from dementia or something. hence the whole pops thing, pops


like this fellas logic bama

don't worry Christopher, kiz is just jelly Van Persie chose to come to a club with HISTORY and TRADITION instead of joining those mercenaries across the city for the money :jordan2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

that's the worst banter i've ever seen

and of course renewoat joins the woat party


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Renegade™ said:


> like this fellas logic bama
> 
> don't worry Christopher, kiz is just jelly Van Persie chose to come to a club with HISTORY and TRADITION instead of joining those mercenaries across the city for the money :jordan2


:fergie


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Landon Donovan to retire at the end of this MLS season at the age of 32. I don't really pay attention to MLS anymore but he must be really past it to call it quits early-ish. Regardless of how he is at this current time, he was arguably the best player for our country and will be missed. 

And seeing as Donovan had two loan stints at Everton, I decided this news applied here. Moz must be crushed with an EVERTON LEGEND retiring. :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I love Donovan, especially with how much he loves Everton. 

Would be made up to have him back as a coach for one of our youth teams.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

He was awesome for Everton. 

Absolutely top-class vs City, United, Chelsea, and Liverpool. Had an assist vs Arsenal. 

I cannot remember if it was vs City or Chelsea, but he was pretty much the best player on the field that night. I wanna say it was vs City...

Little help, moz?


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I can't remember Donovan being top class against us. But they did beat us at Goodison in both the seasons he was on loan to them, so maybe he was? Or maybe Mikey is overrating an American again? Idk.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Actually, he was good not top-class vs United. 

But I know he put forth a good performance vs Chelsea. 

I don't overrate Americans. :dozy


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

He was brilliant overall in his first loan with Everton.

He was very good against Arsenal in his debut before he started to tire.

I want to say the game you're thinking of is City (2-1 win for Everton), he was just everywhere that night on the right and gave them a torrid time. That pretty much sums up his first loan spell.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

yeah. im strictly talking first loan spell. i didn't see any of his second loan spell.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

James Wilson has put 4 past City in the Manchester Senior cup, really felt he should have been on the pre season tour


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



united_07 said:


> James Wilson has put 4 past City in the Manchester Senior cup, really felt he should have been on the pre season tour


And some fecking fans are bothered about us selling Hernandez, this lad will be a fine 4th choice striker and probably jump above welbeck if he keeps improving.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Let's hope he can keep progressing as it's always nice to see someone from our academy make it, and he definitely has the potential to make it. There's a few down there who I think have a chance at the first team actually. Maybe we'll have another class of 92 on our hands soon? :


----------



## Meki

I really need to find a club to support in the BPL. Really hard tbh for someone who doesn't live in England and has no loyalty to any team. 

THIS IS THE OPPURTUNITY FOR YOU ALL TO CONVINCE ME TO SUPPORT YOUR CLUB.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Anyone but United Meki :brodgers


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Yeah I don't want you supporting United either.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

You can only support United if you're not Manchester.

I think you qualify.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Ahem. I'm the exemption here, noisy neighbour.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Vader said:


> Ahem. I'm the exemption here, noisy neighbour.


Blatantly from London originally tho.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

you just want to start following a club? Man City suits you then, they've only had fans since 2009 anyways. Like Kiz.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

says the united/heat fan :duck :duck :duck


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Renegade™ said:


> you just want to start following a club? Man City suits you then, they've only had fans since 2009 anyways. Like Kiz.





Kiz said:


> says the united/heat fan :duck :duck :duck












Kiz comes out swinging.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Meki, Everton.

Or just watch the league, and feel it out.

We could a Spurs fan to laugh at...well, I can.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Pablo ‏@Liverpool_FOUR 6 hrs
Lallana has his support off of his leg at Melwood today.

Pablo ‏@Liverpool_FOUR 6 hrs
Apparently, with a bit of luck, Lallana may even be back in time for the start of the season.

YES


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Kiz said:


> says the united/heat fan :duck :duck :duck


:

MIKEY we already have a Spurs fan to laugh at in Josh, wherever that guy is atm


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

We have MCFC, Arsenal, Chelsea, United, Liverpool & Everton and Stoke (i think) covered.

You get to pick Spurs, or Newcastle, Meki? Should give us most of the top 10 to Bantz and argue over.  

Best Advice - Dont be Villa.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

We have a couple of Newcastle fans around, I know Green Light posts more than Mag who isn't around too much.

Everton/Liverpool/City/Man United/Chelsea/Arsenal/Villa/Newcastle/Stoke/Hull/WBA all have fans on here IIRC.

I suggest QPR you little mercenary.


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Baines On Toast said:


> Everton/Liverpool/City/Man United/Chelsea/Arsenal/Villa/Newcastle/Stoke/Hull/WBA all have fans on here IIRC.


Show some respect to Shep, pls.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Baines On Toast said:


> We have a couple of Newcastle fans around, I know Green Light posts more than Mag who isn't around too much.
> 
> Everton/Liverpool/City/Man United/Chelsea/Arsenal/*Villa*/Newcastle/Stoke/Hull/WBA all have fans on here IIRC.
> 
> I suggest QPR you little mercenary.


Which poor bastard is that?


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Josh is a spurs fan as well. Just doesn't post that much in the threads. r.scorpio is a southampton fan who's around. Unless of course he's topped himself b/c of this transfer window. Lawls is a palace fan. Not many Prem teams have no one following them.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

STEAMED HAMS :yum:


----------



## Meki

WEST BROMWICH ALBION FOR THE WIN. WE CAN DO THIS, ITS OUR TIME TO SHINE.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



MrEvans said:


> Blatantly from London originally tho.


I wouldn't be seen dead in that cesspool. Which is what I'd be if I went there due to the high amount of THUGGERY.


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Costa :lmao

Bruno Alves went double footed into him and Costa was about to rip his head off. He's gonna get so many bans in the Prem.

He scored a really good goal too. Back to goal, turns beats two guys with a quick dribble in tight space and an ice cold finish. Watching him so far in preseason, I think a lot of people have underrated his technical skills.


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Those Fenerbahce and Besiktas fans who boo Drogba :

Fuck you. Fuck your mothers, fuck your grandmothers.

I hope Chelsea desolates all your fucking cunts.

And the refereeing is one of the worst I've ever witnessed.


----------



## God™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

That Bruno Alves lunge was disgraceful. I'm shocked Costa showed so much restraint afterwards.


----------



## Humph

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Meki said:


> WEST BROMWICH ALBION FOR THE WIN. WE CAN DO THIS, ITS OUR TIME TO SHINE.


Go for the one with the most Belgians.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*






Costa is so lucky there, christ. Enough power to go through both legs if they were planted.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Fucking hell. That could have been horrific.

He was in the right to kick off there, regardless of his bad temper.


----------



## Meki

JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> Go for the one with the most Belgians.


Spurs and Man Utd both have 3 (verthongen dembele chadli & fellaini vermijl januzaj). But I've always liked Everton actually. Maybe my support can help them out of midtable, right Moz? :troll


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Meki said:


> Spurs and Man Utd both have 3 (verthongen dembele chadli & fellaini vermijl januzaj). But I've always liked Everton actually. Maybe my support can help them out of midtable, right Moz? :troll


I've seen AC Milan recently, if that's what you're bringing then you can KOFF


----------



## Meki

Baines On Toast said:


> I've seen AC Milan recently, if that's what you're bringing then you can KOFF


I have DAT BELGIAN SWAG. A 'shit' player sold for 27,5 million pounds, a 15 goals a season striker, a great winger that adds creativity to the team, a great young prospect who can develop into a fantastic player. Only thing I bring to Everton is good luck.

Edit: the young prospect i was talking about is David Henen btw


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Didn't even know there was a Chelsea game(s) on today. That's a dreadful challenge. Who the fuck goes in like that in preseason? :bigron


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rockhead said:


> Didn't even know there was a Chelsea game(s) on today. That's a dreadful challenge. Who the fuck goes in like that in preseason? :bigron


top fan


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Bruno Alves is a trash sportsman. Who does something like that in a friendly match. As much as I dislike Costa, he was right %100. I am amazed he restrained himself.

In the end Besiktas beat both Chelsea and Fenerbahce lol.
I wanted Drogba to score but it is a friendly who cares.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

that is a fucking revolting challenge and costa would've been well in his rights to snot him. awful.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

amazing that it only got given a yellow. disgraceful challenge.


----------



## CGS

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Potentially leg breaking challenge in a pre season game. Awful awful stuff. Shame the ref barely saw it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Although not as bad as the Costa tackle, a Celta Vigo player went in 2 footed on James McCarthy too.










Poverty teams taking glorified kick abouts too seriously.

McCarthy was especially lucky he doesn't go in 100% on the tackle.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Fuckin pre-season warzones. Surprised Diaby hasn't been shattered into a thousand and one pieces yet.



Masquerade said:


> Those Fenerbahce and Besiktas fans who boo Drogba :
> 
> Fuck you. Fuck your mothers, fuck your grandmothers.
> 
> I hope Chelsea desolates all your fucking cunts.


Potential sig-worthy stuff here. Outstanding. 


Alves with the Dean Malenko dropkick to the knees. Costa should've desolated his cunt.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Come on then people who's for the drop this year?
For me its between 5
Aston Villa, Burnley, West Ham, West Brom and Leicester


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Villa, WBA, Leicester. Not enough goals & disgustingly bad defences.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Come on then people who's for the drop this year?
> For me its between 5
> Aston Villa, Burnley, West Ham, West Brom and Leicester


Burnley, West Brom and one of Leicester/Villa/QPR/West Ham/Palace (and probably in that order in terms of likelihood).


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I think Burnley have a decent first team and I really rate Dyche as a manager but that squad is ridiculously thin.

I'd go for them, Leicester and Hull who I think will struggle with the Europa League demands.


----------



## Curry

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Burnley, West Brom and Villa, wouldn't rule out QPR/Leicester but I'm more confident on those three. Strange to see West Ham mentioned, thought they'd be pretty alright this season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

villa, brom and burnley for mine. villa and burnley have had horrible windows, and brom has some nobody as a manager


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I don't really think Villa have got significantly weaker tbh, just the signings have been so bad. I think they'll be fine as long as they limit the damage when Benteke's injured. Their squad is actually stronger now that Lambert's not banishing his squad players.


----------



## CGS

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Yeah gonna say Villa, Burnley & Brom here too with Leicester just surviving. West Ham should be alright.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Curry said:


> Burnley, West Brom and Villa, wouldn't rule out QPR/Leicester but I'm more confident on those three. Strange to see West Ham mentioned, thought they'd be pretty alright this season.


they'll probably be fine by virtue of there being 3 poorer teams than them but the supposed search for pretty football and transition to a more positive style has the potential to go a bit tits up. they're not exactly blessed with goals either, zarate could maybe change that but it's a gamble. they'll probably be alright though.

i'm surprised more people aren't concerned for Palace tbh. like all pulis sides they'll be really solid and tought to beat(again), but they've had a relatively underwhelming transfer window in terms of incomings and the distinct lack of any sort of proven goal threat is pretty alarming, even during their good run last season they really struggled for goals and they've hardly done anything to rectify that over the summer. they'll probably be fine by virtue of the pulis factor and just being really hard to beat, but I don't think they're safe by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I hope Villa's starting defence is Hutton - Senderos - Vlaar - Cissokho.

Delph looked good for a bit last season and Westwood is solid, not sure if I'd class him as underrated as he doesn't do much (aside scoring freekicks...) but he's alright. Weimann and Gabby need a massive improvement on their goal return though. Guzan will be tested a lot this year.

Palace will end up about 12th-ish. Reckon Stoke might do okay as Hughes had them looking quite good at times last season. Plus the new Messi, BOJAN, has arrived.

As for Burnley, I think they'll be very difficult to break down and Stone Cold Sean Dyche is wonderful. Rate Ings a fair bit too, wouldn't surprise me if he got near 15 league goals.

CGS, YOUR ****** SIG GIF SLOWS THIS THREAD DOWN. EITHER CHANGE IT OR DONT POST, THANK YOU SOLIDER.


----------



## CGS

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Eh I kinda see Palace being like the Wigan-esque team really. Can see them somehow grinding out results when it does matter in the end and eventually there will be at least 3 teams that over the season prove to be much poorer thus saving them. 

Thought about QPR after I made my post too but can't see them going straight back down just yet.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Change your massive gif, you massive anal probe.


----------



## CGS

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Don't make me slap an education into you.


----------



## CGS

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

More educated than you to begin with










Awful threat is awful.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

WHAT










You are lower than CM Styles. Lower.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

how can a man with no league titles be considered the goat?


----------



## CGS

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Vader said:


> WHAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lower than CM Styles. Lower.


blah blah blah blah blahhhhh. 












Kiz said:


> how can a man with no league titles be considered the goat?












Helps his claim.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*










Use this until you start being a fun poster again.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Steven Gerrard will always be remembered as the man who could never go the distance in the league.

His UCL title doesn't mean shit when he's a nearly man. :cool2


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

STEVIE SLIPS :stevie

Can't wait for an entire season of opposition fans singing the Demba Ba song. :moyesaheskia


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

does the CL not matter because City can't do anything in it Mr Evans? :hayden3



Vader said:


> CGS, YOUR ****** SIG GIF SLOWS THIS THREAD DOWN. EITHER CHANGE IT OR DONT POST, THANK YOU SOLIDER.


lel, how shit is your internet?


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rush said:


> does the CL not matter because City can't do anything in it Mr Evans? :hayden3
> 
> 
> 
> lel, how shit is your internet?


Nah, it's because L'pool haven't been relevant in European football since 2007 :cool2


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rush said:


> does the CL not matter because City can't do anything in it Mr Evans? :hayden3
> 
> 
> 
> lel, how shit is your internet?


Incredibly, seeing as don't have it lol. I use this on my phone, it's running fine now. Obviously it was half in jest to CGS as it'd run fine on a computer. It's still a shite gif.

CL only matters when it's held aloft by David May or Mikael Silvestre.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



MrEvans said:


> Nah, it's because L'pool haven't been relevant in European football since 2007 :cool2


and how does that make winning the title 'mean shit'? if you want to hand out some banter at least make sure you make sense :banderas


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rush said:


> and how does that make winning the title 'mean shit'? if you want to hand out some banter at least make sure you make sense :banderas


Means shit because Liverpool haven't been consistent or relevant in European football for the past 7 years.

I know scousers are dull, but that was hilarious.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Yeah, Rush.

Fucking Scouser.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Doesn't matter what Liverpool did before or after, nothing takes away the simple fact that Gerrard won the title. Tell you what, when City can even make it past the round of 16 let me know and we'll throw a big party for you.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rush said:


> Doesn't matter what Liverpool did before or after, nothing takes away the simple fact that Gerrard won the title. Tell you what, when City can even make it past the round of 16 let me know and we'll throw a big party for you.


I'll be looking forward to that party in a few months.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



MrEvans said:


> I'll be looking forward to that party in a few months.


Just like you looked forward to it last year?


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> Just like you looked forward to it last year?


I looked forward to getting out of the group stages last year, so yeah.


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Lampard to drag City to the quarter finals, leave for the MLS and then they go back to being shit in Europe and crash out immediately.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Not entirely sure Lampard'll be used in the UCL. Might use him in the league games a few days before/after UCL games to give Toure a rest etc.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*










Chelsea care about their birthday boys unlike Greedy City.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

super gay


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rockhead said:


> Chelsea care about their birthday boys unlike Greedy City.


worlds greatest chelsea fan overcompensatin with twitter pics after he realized he doesn't know when their matches are


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

They didn't even get cakes? Just edible bathroom tiles? I'd kick their heads in.


----------



## Goku

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

They write those for themselves or each other?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Looks like someone already took a nibble out of them, poverty chelsea.


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Gotta comply wih FFP. Cakes are too expensive these days.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Liam Miller said:


> Looks like someone already took a nibble out of them, poverty chelsea.


Frank's parting shot


----------



## Razor King

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Nice to see Grandpa Arteta in the middle.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Aaron Ramsey is better than your best player. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Mikey Damage said:


> Aaron Ramsey is better than your best player.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's just silly.

But oh my, Arsenal are playing well and we're just not playing for it :|


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Clichy - BOYATA - Nastastic - Kolarov.......

Ramsey isn't better than Silva, Yaya or Aguero.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Liam Miller said:


> Clichy - BOYATA - Nastastic - Kolarov.......


There's the narrative. 

Arsenal win; It is a weakened city side
Arsenal lose; they can't win vs the top clubs

Typical. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Mikey Damage said:


> There's the narrative.
> 
> Arsenal win; It is a weakened city side
> Arsenal lose; they can't win vs the top clubs
> 
> Typical.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It is a weakened City side, you can't dispute that lmao.

Shouldn't be playing as bad as we did though. We mauled Bayern with our reserve side in their own backyard. Should be playing a lot better against the 4th placers of this season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Mikey Damage said:


> There's the narrative.
> 
> Arsenal win; It is a weakened city side
> Arsenal lose; they can't win vs the top clubs
> 
> Typical.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well it's true and it has been for about 7 years.


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Sanchez is going to have a great season. Sick ball control and will terrorize teams with his pace.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

until nasty learns to play the high line competently he should not be allowed near the first team. just dirt poor. boyata is boyata, no surprise there. clichy is playing right back. it's very much a bits and pieces defence and it's no way surprising that we're down. thought we'd be further down.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Nasty needs to be playing alongside experience like Demi or Kompany not the WOAT Boyata. He's shown he's not good enough and needs to go. Probably only being kept around because he's HG & club grown for squad registration


----------



## Mikey Damage

MrEvans said:


> That's just silly.
> 
> But oh my, Arsenal are playing well and we're just not playing for it :|


Bantz man. 

Don't get all RILED up

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Mikey Damage said:


> Bantz man.
> 
> Don't get all RILED up
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So you were bantering with myself that Ramsey was a better player?

Fickle fans insulting your own players :cool2


----------



## Mikey Damage

Yes. :side: 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage

Lulz citeh. All potato today. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kingfunkel

Owen going all out to prove England's number 1 is the greatest to ever live.

1st goal - santi hit it across the keeper (couldn't save it)
2nd goal - no 1 would save
3rd goal - took a slight deflection


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Very well played today Arsenal.

They'lll bottle it in the league though when we retain and have our full squad back.

#excusesinearly


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Chambers as a defender







gif


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Joseph Barton ‏@Joey7Barton 2m
Arsenal missing 3 World Cup winners thrash Man City missing 5/6 World class players. Lots learned? ?

lov u joey barton


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

It's a glorified pre-season friendly.

Chill.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Baines On Toast said:


> It's a glorified pre-season friendly.
> 
> Chill.


I love how you think Everton is on Arsenal's League!!!


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Great way to start off the season, even if it is basically a friendly. Shows we have a winning mentality back. Well done, boys.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Redd Foxx said:


> I love how you think Everton is on Arsenal's League!!!


Well they do both play in the PL, so I'm not wrong.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

no injuries. got more minutes into silva and yaya. a good hit out.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Baines On Toast said:


> Well they do both play in the PL, so I'm not wrong.


As soon i posted it, i knew that would be Your answer.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Redd Foxx said:


> I love how you think Everton is on Arsenal's League!!!


Arsenal have their own league?


----------



## Humph

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Redd Foxx said:


> As soon i posted it, i knew that would be Your answer.


Meth, not even once.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Destiny said:


> Arsenal have their own league?


Richard pryor over here.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Redd Foxx said:


> As soon i posted it, i knew that would be Your answer.


Maybe if you weren't such a terrible poster then you wouldn't get half assed replies back :shrug


----------



## Humph

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*










#ONETRUEYAYA


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Baines On Toast said:


> Maybe if you weren't such a terrible poster then you wouldn't get half assed replies back :shrug


Stop being jealous punk, and bow Down to Mr Wenger.


----------



## kingfunkel

It's a glorified pre season friendly? It's a trophy, rather win it than not win it. It's the season opener and a good tradition.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Redd Foxx said:


> Stop being jealous punk, and bow Down to Mr Wenger.


Reported for calling me a punk.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

it's not a trophy, it's a shield

community *shield*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

It's a big silver plate and a run around that players tend to be more up for than most pre-season run arounds. But it's nice winning big silver plates as well. It's the same every year -- fans of the winner are happy because it's a bit of silverware heading into the season, fans of the loser shrug it off because it's basically pre-season. Neither are wrong, really. 

Aaron Ramsey is still the greatest player of this or any other generation, btw.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Ramsey must be on drugs. You don't go from shit to Zidane like he did without some sort of injections.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

My username on another forum wasn't AARON RAMSEY GOD ROIDS for nuthin, mang. But yeah, I've been saying for about a year now that he's pumping some kind of Welsh super soldier serum straight into his dick (or wherever).


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Least Arsenal fans can pretend they've won a "trophy" this season


----------



## Razor King

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



MrEvans said:


> Least Arsenal fans can pretend they've won a "trophy" this season


Oh the crystal ball, is it?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Seriously. Whatever Ramsey did he needs to share with Wilshere. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Razor King said:


> Oh the crystal ball, is it?


Yeah, wanna borrow it?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Where is our new thread title? 

ARSENAL -- CHAMPIONS OF THE (PRE-SEASON) FITBA


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

United are playing for a SIX FOR SIX record on Tuesday. No shield would match up to that.

Arsenal couldn't even win their own cup. LOL.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

IT'S A FUCKIN PLATE, MATE.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

surely giving micah the captains armband after not being able to start ahead of a left back deserves some kind of piss taking award


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Kiz said:


> surely giving micah the captains armband after not being able to start ahead of a left back deserves some kind of piss taking award


Pretty much the first thing my brother and I said as soon as he came on. Keys-level banter.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



MrEvans said:


> Yeah, wanna borrow it?


No. 'Coz it's defective.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



MrEvans said:


> Least Arsenal fans can pretend they've won a "trophy" this season


We get it, you hate Arsenal, you can stop with the typical 4th place/no trophy banter in every post now.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Black Jesus said:


> We get it, you hate Arsenal, you can stop with the typical 4th place/no trophy banter in every post now.


How about...



















































no?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Kiz said:


> surely giving micah the captains armband after not being able to start ahead of a left back deserves some kind of piss taking award


coz Pellegrini dislikes English players I guess? 

surprised Arsenal won tbh, was expecting City to win 3-0 if anything. Good for Arsenal tho.


----------



## Humph

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



MrEvans said:


> How about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no?


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> :'(


that hurt


----------



## Impolite

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Enjoying the City fans having a meltdown already. It's only pre-season boys, there is no need to be upset.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Drogba out for 6 months.

Hahaha


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Drogba out for 6 months.
> 
> Hahaha












EDIT: Don't worry, they have this man to save the day. https://vine.co/v/MV0Hqx1FgUJ


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Drogba out for 6 months.
> 
> Hahaha


Believing a story from a spoof twitter account? :leo


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Joel said:


> Believing a story from a spoof twitter account? :leo


Are you ITK to say it's not true? :leo


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Haven't seen how he did it but the only way he'd be out for 6 months after spraining his ankle is if he fucked his syndesmosis requiring surgery.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Maybe he got one of those late night A&E X-rays which always shows a sprained ankle. Then got the usual call the next morning to say it was actually triple fractured leg requiring full amputation.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I know it was a joke but by definition you can't have anything requiring a partial amputation so the full is redundant. Just saying :side:

i have to make up for the idiocy that will inevitably get posted by styles, GS or some other bellend so this needed to be said ;p


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

ooo rush wiv dat medical knowledge.

Feel sorry for him if he has injured his ITA. He'd only need surgery if there's a fracture though which obviously the 6 months indicates at.

At his age, if this is true - could be bad for him and his playing days.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



MrEvans said:


> ooo rush wiv dat medical knowledge.
> 
> Feel sorry for him if he has injured his ITA. He'd only need surgery if there's a fracture though which obviously the 6 months indicates at.
> 
> At his age, if this is true - could be bad for him and his playing days.


Nah, he'd need surgery if he has a syndesmosis injury. No fracture there, just ligament damage :brodgers


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rush said:


> Nah, he'd need surgery if he has a syndesmosis injury. No fracture there, just ligament damage :brodgers


Damage to the syndesmosis articulation can be caused by a fracture, hence why there's things called syndesmotic screws 

Might need surgery, depends on the stress test results of the syndesmosis. Also depends if it's the posterior or anterior malleolus.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Joel said:


> Believing a story from a spoof twitter account? :leo


Seen it reported in Marca.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

maybe drogba has ebola in his ankle


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

He's old. Might be arthritis.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Definitely not lupus.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



MrEvans said:


> Damage to the syndesmosis articulation can be caused by a fracture, hence why there's things called syndesmotic screws
> 
> Might need surgery, depends on the stress test results of the syndesmosis. Also depends if it's the posterior or anterior malleolus.


You can require surgery for a syndesmosis injury in the absence of a fracture. Depends on the amount of displacement.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rush said:


> You can require surgery for a syndesmosis injury in the absence of a fracture. Depends on the amount of displacement.


Yeah I know as said in my last post , sorry if the way I worded it came across like I meant differently - from my experience, syndesmosis injuries are usually of management and rehabilitation rather than surgery but as you said, depends on the displacement, but then again - this a professional footballer and likely to go for any option to revert the injury.


----------



## Goku

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Can we discuss Rafinha's injury now?

Lahm @ RB? :mark:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I'll be missing the first weekend of the season again this year :mk1charlie4

Sucks that my only chance to go away and not miss school is always the day before the season gets under way. The struggle is real.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



> De Gea; Jones, Smalling, Blackett; Young, Fletcher, Herrera, James; Mata; Rooney, Hernandez
> subs: Amos, M Keane, Cleverley, Fellaini, Kagawa, Lingard, Januzaj


Young has really saved his United career, start of the summer looked like he would definitely be shown the door :side:

Good to see Tyler Blackett get more games, hopefully he is in and around the first team this year.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Costa scores within two minutes. He's had a fantastic preseason. Hopefully it translates into the regular season and the GRAVEYARD dies.

EDIT- And again for Costa, picked up the scraps of a wonderful Schurrle strike.


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Still only preseason, but I am still trying to see how Costa doesn't fit into our system :hmm:

This dude can play football, he's not just some lumbering lump.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

If anyone saw that United 'penalty', even I'm thinking wtf? Kind of glad Wazza fluffed it (really did. Hit the post and went the same way as the keeper despite the guy blatantly showing which direction he'd go ). Full on Superman dive it was :lol


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Rooney has no shame. Not shocked at all.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

embarrassing hearing the ironic cheers when Fellaini gets the ball


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Why didn't Shaw play? Worrying for my fantasy team.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

That should shut those cunts in Old Trafford up.

Fellaini has been shit for us, but it hasn't been a case of him not trying. To sarcastically cheer your own player's every touch is ridiculous. Fucking clueless cunts.


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*Van Gaal doesn't think he's fit enough yet. Don't be shocked if he doesn't start on Saturday either. Will Rafael be fit for then too?*


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Barely played all preseason due to LVG thinking he's unfit.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

And he wins it. LOL.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Vader said:


> Barely played all preseason due to LVG thinking he's unfit.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

FFS Fellaini. You were meant to do nothing so we could sell but you have to pull a Young and play pretty well and score a last minute winner. Dammit Marouane!  Plus side if we can get Young and Fellaini performing we can save money not buying replacements. Have to say Januzaj was great for the amount of time he was on. Can be a great impact player for us this season. Jones came on stronger throughout and I don't think Smalling will get the credit he deserves imo. He seems to be the guy most comfortable in the very heart of our defence. Unsure if LVG will play him or Evans there but Smalling's done a good job imo. Still winning :


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rush said:


> Haven't seen how he did it but the only way he'd be out for 6 months after spraining his ankle is if he fucked his *syndesmosis* requiring surgery.


U wot m9



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> FFS Fellaini. You were meant to do nothing so we could sell but you have to pull a Young and play pretty well and score a last minute winner. Dammit Marouane!  Plus side if we can get Young and Fellaini performing we can save money not buying replacements. Have to say Januzaj was great for the amount of time he was on. Can be a great impact player for us this season. Jones came on stronger throughout and I don't think Smalling will get the credit he deserves imo. He seems to be the guy most comfortable in the very heart of our defence. Unsure if LVG will play him or Evans there but Smalling's done a good job imo. Still winning :


This is total bullshit. I've had Young and Fellaini in my FUSTICE FOR MOYES fantasy football team for about 2 weeks. I get no points for all these pre season goals and now everyone will copy me before the prem starts. :moyesgut


----------



## Meki

So happy for Fellaini, Utd fans SHAME ON YOU


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Consistently acts like a cunt.

Tries to force his way out of the club twice as a means of getting more money.

Questioned the manager and clubs ambition, falls out with Sir Alex Ferguson.

Plays at a ridiculously inconsistent level for 3 years. 

Club captain.

#vangaalout


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Was always gonna happen. England captaincy to follow next month before the game.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Biggest name, runs a lot. Always gonna happen.


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

So happy that our whole attacking purpose isn't focused on Hazard anymore. So many different factors now. Teams simply can't focus on just stopping Hazard to stop Chelsea anymore. Aint gonna work. Fabregas is going to carry a serious threat from deep. He's looked so good there so far and is just dictating the pace of the game. Costa has nearly everything; hold up play, pace, strength, surprisingly quick feet, linking so well with our attackers and his right foot is deadly. Needs to work on his left footed finishing though, as that's pretty weak from what I can tell. Oscar isn't going to have to be the #2 option to create now, so there's a lot of pressure of him now, so I expect him to come alive again. And we all know Schurrle is a serious weapon. 

I can't wait, man. Expecting special things this season. As long as Costa and Fabregas don't go down with serious injuries.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Inb4 mourinho plays a back 7 again and tries to bore everyone into submission.


----------



## Poe7

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Krul

Janmaat Coloccini Yanga-Mbiwa Haidara

Sissoko Tiote

Cabella De Jong Gouffran

Riviere​
Please play this Pardew. Don't play 4-4-2 with Sissoko right midfield and please don't force Cabella to become a Gouffran type midfielder.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Rush said:


> Inb4 mourinho plays a back 7 again and tries to bore everyone into submission.


inb4 Mourinho wins something and :brodgers wins nothing, and Liverhampton don't make top 4


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Renegade™ said:


> inb4 Mourinho wins something and :brodgers wins nothing, and Liverhampton don't make top 4


:duck





























































































































:duck


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Renegade™ said:


> inb4 Mourinho wins something and :brodgers wins nothing, and Liverhampton don't make top 4


inb4 VanGash (lel) gets done up on indicant exposure charges after showing his bollocks to the everyone in attendance at a future home match this season :dance


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Calm your tits, Mourinhoe is gonna bomb again.
Chelsea has a great squad, however the hoe is not good enough


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Masquerade said:


> Calm your tits, Mourinhoe is gonna bomb again.
> Chelsea has a great squad, however the hoe is not good enough


I think Maureen is a better alternative than Mourinhoe. 

I honestly think that if he doesn't win something this year he could every well be on the chopping block.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

not sure how Liverpool fans can honestly think they're gonna be anything near what they were last season

we all know what happened last time Pool came second in the league, seasons of mediocrity followed...

be prepared :kagawa


----------



## Kenny

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

we didn't really sign anyone after we came 2nd though. 

this year weve signed like 8 players?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Hank Scorpio said:


> inb4 VanGash (lel) gets done up on indicant exposure charges after showing his bollocks to the everyone in attendance at a future home match this season :dance


vanker works better imo


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



King Kenny said:


> we didn't really sign anyone after we came 2nd though.
> 
> this year weve signed like 8 players?


didn't you get Aquilani and Glen Johnson after that season? and Maxi Rodriguez too?

all considered good players for the first team at that time

just saying, one season on the back of Suarez's brilliance (who is no longer there) and all of a sudden Liverpool will be challenging again and finishing top 4. I'm not convinced they will


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

It wasn't just on the back of Suarez, though. I mean, you lose a player like that and you can only be considered weaker, and on the whole I'm not sure their signings this season are any better than the signings Spurs made last season (other than the PL experience from the Southampton players), but I think they'll be there or thereabouts again this season. Don't think top 3 yet, but it's hard to base anything on pre-season.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Pool can do top 4 again, maybe. I think United might be in a better position to get top 4 tbhankmoody. Better manager and maybe a signing or two away from a better competing squad. Liverpool wont be challenging for the title like they were last season though. The Suarez loss is just too big. Nothing really matters though because DIEGO COSTA's 40 league goals will win us the league :side:.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

FWIW I'd lean towards them missing out on the top 4 this season, but definitely don't think they're going to have a stinker of a campaign or slide down to 8th or whatever. Squad and system is surely too good for that kind of repeat capitulation...


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Luke Shaw out for up to a month. Maybe he ate too much :kobe10

Liverpool's defence looks a lot better with Lovern and Moreno. I'm still not a big fan of Gerrard/Hendo combo alone in midfield, but Rodgers won't change that. I still have Chelsea, City and Arsenal's first 11 ahead of them, but they're not too far behind as they looked a few weeks ago.

United's doesn't look that great, but they have the luxury(maybe not too much of a luxury since I'm sure they'd rather be involved in the UCL) of only domestic football.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

bad shrimp

over and over again


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Kiz said:


> bad shrimp
> 
> over and over again


Better than the meningitis excuse they used to cover Sharpes coke habit...


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Big chance for Reece James with Shaw injured, he's impressed in pre-season and LvG has shown trust in him


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Oh God. I already can tell when Valencia and Young are starting at wing back, we're going to be reading, "WHY ISN'T REECE JAMES STARTING?!?!?!?!!!! HE'S AS GOOD AS FABIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!".


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



united_07 said:


> Big chance for Reece James with Shaw injured, he's impressed in pre-season and LvG has shown trust in him


Young players tend to get game time in pre-season.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Joel said:


> Oh God. I already can tell when Valencia and Young are starting at wing back, we're going to be reading, "WHY ISN'T REECE JAMES STARTING?!?!?!?!!!! HE'S AS GOOD AS FABIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!".


:moyes2




Baines On Toast said:


> Young players tend to get game time in pre-season.


he was being picked over a player who cost £27m though so obviously van Gaal rates him


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

A £27m overweight left back :shrug


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I have decided to create a WF Football team to enter into the Internet tournament of 2014/15. It may or may not exist. I may or may not be bored at work. I may or may not have accidentally switched the cameras off and have to wait two hours til the technician comes.

Goalkeeper - Rockhead. Goalkeepers are a source of entertainment and there would be nothing funnier than seeing this Lord of the Rings extra flinging himself around aimlessly. Has been to several Taylor Swift concerts so isn't afraid of large crowds or mediocrity.

Right back - Kiz. Fullbacks are notorious wind up merchants and Kiz will be required to get the opposition sent off. Will hopefully channel Zabaleta and not Danny Mills.

Left back - Green Light. Looking to follow in the strong footsteps of Celestine Babayaro, will bring on a tough out of shape work ethic with the fun of Gazza and the hair of Andy Carroll.

Centre back - Woolcock. A well known sheep wrangler, there's no challenge this man couldn't handle. His constant discussion will distract opponents and his barrel chest (& belly) will punish them physically.

Centre back - Andre. A lot of (Andre) wisdom at the back, which ensures a chess break during attacking spells. Will not hesitate to maul Rockhead if he drops a catch. Has 7 fingers on each hand so is also a marvellous reserve keeper.

Centre Mid - Seabs. Possesses a lot of influence over those around him, quick mover and has great distribution whether it be with a ball or some DVDs. From Stoke so isn't afraid to throw a tackle in.

Centre Mid - Mozza. The natural scouser. Known to cause serious harm to those who try and take the ball past him. Regularly frightens the opposition by wearing the face of DwayneAustin as a mask.

Right wing - Joel. Black people are always fast and wingers. Likely knows how to cook good food so is crucial to morale. Accepts moderate stereotypical racism well.

Left wing - CGS. Has no idea what he's doing himself so it regularly confuses opponents. Plays like a person who constantly swaps between PES and FIFA and isn't sure whether to press circle or square.

In the hole - Rush. Can pass a ball through the eye of a needle due to his tiny eyes making everything he sees appear as though it's through the eye of a needle.

Attacker - Vader. Has the predatory instincts of Ruud Van Nistelrooy crossed with a paedophile and the power of a teenage boy's wanking arm. Often attacks those who display an ineptitude to life so frequently fails to finish a game. Accepts bribes.


Manager - David Moyes. Needs another chance at success and will do anything to improve. Will punch kids if abused.

Assistant - Steamed Hams. Used to watching a set of misfits with a star striker.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

That post has easily passed the 11 I made last season http://www.wrestlingforum.com/21548761-post5674.html

Outstanding work, Vader.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Those Joe Cole and Suarrol pics are fabulous.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I'm in tears right now at the Villa one.

I just have no explanation for it :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Vader said:


> Left wing - CGS. Has no idea what he's doing himself so it regularly confuses opponents. Plays like a person who constantly swaps between PES and FIFA and isn't sure whether to press circle or square.


Ffs :Jordan

The Villa and Celtic ones from Moz's post still kills me.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

That Villa one is all kinds of WTF? Pretty sure he didn't survive.

JANUZAJ gets #11 :mark:


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Vader said:


> I have decided to create a WF Football team to enter into the Internet tournament of 2014/15. It may or may not exist. I may or may not be bored at work. I may or may not have accidentally switched the cameras off and have to wait two hours til the technician comes.
> 
> Goalkeeper - Rockhead. Goalkeepers are a source of entertainment and there would be nothing funnier than seeing this Lord of the Rings extra flinging himself around aimlessly. Has been to several Taylor Swift concerts so isn't afraid of large crowds or mediocrity.
> 
> Right back - Kiz. Fullbacks are notorious wind up merchants and Kiz will be required to get the opposition sent off. Will hopefully channel Zabaleta and not Danny Mills.
> 
> Left back - Green Light. Looking to follow in the strong footsteps of Celestine Babayaro, will bring on a tough out of shape work ethic with the fun of Gazza and the hair of Andy Carroll.
> 
> Centre back - Woolcock. A well known sheep wrangler, there's no challenge this man couldn't handle. His constant discussion will distract opponents and his barrel chest (& belly) will punish them physically.
> 
> Centre back - Andre. A lot of (Andre) wisdom at the back, which ensures a chess break during attacking spells. Will not hesitate to maul Rockhead if he drops a catch. Has 7 fingers on each hand so is also a marvellous reserve keeper.
> 
> Centre Mid - Seabs. Possesses a lot of influence over those around him, quick mover and has great distribution whether it be with a ball or some DVDs. From Stoke so isn't afraid to throw a tackle in.
> 
> Centre Mid - Mozza. The natural scouser. Known to cause serious harm to those who try and take the ball past him. Regularly frightens the opposition by wearing the face of DwayneAustin as a mask.
> 
> Right wing - Joel. Black people are always fast and wingers. Likely knows how to cook good food so is crucial to morale. Accepts moderate stereotypical racism well.
> 
> Left wing - CGS. Has no idea what he's doing himself so it regularly confuses opponents. Plays like a person who constantly swaps between PES and FIFA and isn't sure whether to press circle or square.
> 
> In the hole - Rush. Can pass a ball through the eye of a needle due to his tiny eyes making everything he sees appear as though it's through the eye of a needle.
> 
> Attacker - Vader. Has the predatory instincts of Ruud Van Nistelrooy crossed with a paedophile and the power of a teenage boy's wanking arm. Often attacks those who display an ineptitude to life so frequently fails to finish a game. Accepts bribes.
> 
> 
> Manager - David Moyes. Needs another chance at success and will do anything to improve. Will punch kids if abused.
> 
> Assistant - Steamed Hams. Used to watching a set of misfits with a star striker.


I'm well pissed. I'm a solid centre mid.

London bias h8s Mancunians


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I'd love nothing more than to go in 2 footed on one of your knees.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Baines On Toast said:


> I'd love nothing more than to go in 2 footed on one of your knees.


You'd end up breaking your face on my steel abs after you fold up like accordion against my solid knee.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

We'll play you.

DA

wkdsoul - king kenny - destiny - united_07

MrEvans- Hamada - Irish Jet

Irish Jet - Shepard - Slient alarm


We'd bum you, lad. 3 centre mids coz you're shit scared.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

why am I always left back? :side:


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

You're lucky you weren't left back in the changing rooms.

You'll be subbed off after half an hour anyway cos you aren't fit enough.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Vader said:


> We'll play you.
> 
> DA
> 
> wkdsoul - king kenny - destiny - united_07
> 
> MrEvans- Hamada - Irish Jet
> 
> Irish Jet - Shepard - Slient alarm
> 
> 
> We'd bum you, lad. 3 centre mids coz you're shit scared.


Only need 1 and I'm there


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Vader said:


> I have decided to create a WF Football team to enter into the Internet tournament of 2014/15. It may or may not exist. I may or may not be bored at work. I may or may not have accidentally switched the cameras off and have to wait two hours til the technician comes.
> 
> Goalkeeper - Rockhead. Goalkeepers are a source of entertainment and there would be nothing funnier than seeing this Lord of the Rings extra flinging himself around aimlessly. Has been to several Taylor Swift concerts so isn't afraid of large crowds or mediocrity.
> 
> Right back - Kiz. Fullbacks are notorious wind up merchants and Kiz will be required to get the opposition sent off. Will hopefully channel Zabaleta and not Danny Mills.
> 
> Left back - Green Light. Looking to follow in the strong footsteps of Celestine Babayaro, will bring on a tough out of shape work ethic with the fun of Gazza and the hair of Andy Carroll.
> 
> Centre back - Woolcock. A well known sheep wrangler, there's no challenge this man couldn't handle. His constant discussion will distract opponents and his barrel chest (& belly) will punish them physically.
> 
> Centre back - Andre. A lot of (Andre) wisdom at the back, which ensures a chess break during attacking spells. Will not hesitate to maul Rockhead if he drops a catch. Has 7 fingers on each hand so is also a marvellous reserve keeper.
> 
> Centre Mid - Seabs. Possesses a lot of influence over those around him, quick mover and has great distribution whether it be with a ball or some DVDs. From Stoke so isn't afraid to throw a tackle in.
> 
> Centre Mid - Mozza. The natural scouser. Known to cause serious harm to those who try and take the ball past him. Regularly frightens the opposition by wearing the face of DwayneAustin as a mask.
> 
> Right wing - Joel. Black people are always fast and wingers. Likely knows how to cook good food so is crucial to morale. Accepts moderate stereotypical racism well.
> 
> Left wing - CGS. Has no idea what he's doing himself so it regularly confuses opponents. Plays like a person who constantly swaps between PES and FIFA and isn't sure whether to press circle or square.
> 
> In the hole - Rush. Can pass a ball through the eye of a needle due to his tiny eyes making everything he sees appear as though it's through the eye of a needle.
> 
> Attacker - Vader. Has the predatory instincts of Ruud Van Nistelrooy crossed with a paedophile and the power of a teenage boy's wanking arm. Often attacks those who display an ineptitude to life so frequently fails to finish a game. Accepts bribes.
> 
> 
> Manager - David Moyes. Needs another chance at success and will do anything to improve. Will punch kids if abused.
> 
> Assistant - Steamed Hams. Used to watching a set of misfits with a star striker.


It looks like you edited me in as an afterthought.











Baines On Toast said:


> That post has easily passed the 11 I made last season http://www.wrestlingforum.com/21548761-post5674.html
> 
> Outstanding work, Vader.


I already had the Leicester #fullkitwanker lined up as a pic rep if Leicester were to beat you on the opening day :moyes2 Young Mozza has opened his Christmas presents too early and spoiled it.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Right Back.. Hmm not bad, usualy play right wing, but wing back or full back is well in my game


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Nah you were always there Hams. The edits were due to me CGSing a few sentences.


----------



## DA

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Well hello friends

Only three days until the start of the new season :mark:

Am ready for moar sexy gols :mark:

Time for Year 3 of Brendao's masterplan :mark:

SOON


----------



## CGS

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Left wing :mark:

Vader against DA :duck. So many GOLS


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



CGS said:


> Left wing :mark:
> 
> Vader against DA :duck. So many GOLS


no cockney striker gonna get past me in midfield mate


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Calling me a cockney is more offensive than racism to a black man. Or telling a girl she's fat.

I will end you.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



> Will not hesitate to maul Rockhead if he drops a catch


So fuckern true!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Andre said:


> So fuckern true!


When you're down to 10 men against Wolves you've got to take a 1-0 defeat.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Vader said:


> Calling me a cockney is more offensive than racism to a black man. Or telling a girl she's fat.
> 
> I will end you.


Do your talking on the pitch m8


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Vader said:


> We'll play you.
> 
> DA
> 
> wkdsoul - king kenny - destiny - united_07
> 
> MrEvans- Hamada - Irish Jet
> 
> Irish Jet - Shepard - Slient alarm
> 
> 
> We'd bum you, lad. 3 centre mids coz you're shit scared.


Playing me in two positions is wise. Swapping wings with SA and linking up with myself would be deadly.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

:lmao what a mong

Stick styles in one of them.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

GK should obv be an American, but I know I'm a better athlete than Rockhead.

I might be taller, as well. :side:


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

You're in charge of the twitter rumours account.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Andre said:


> So fuckern true!



I will have no problem. With a CB partnership of Woolcock and Andre their presence will be like their paragraphs of posts, the opposition wont attempt to go near them :brodgers.

That squad would easily make top 4. Although :moyes4 would freeze out Rush-i-san because he would probably confuse him with :kagawa. In that case I'd have Cookie Monster as a backup, he can play a false 9 and can even mimic each starting 11's position.

Also if Mikey is in charge of rumors, I sure hope Mercier provides play by play for our games.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Adrian can be the commentator.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I never win headers and so I would be an average centre back. Ive been playing right mid this season. I'm all about the tiki-taka though.

Reckon we'd give you muppets a good game.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Of course i'm in the hole :des


----------



## Lawls

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Hello everyone


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

A Colombian lawyer is suing Fifa for 1bn Euros for moral damages caused by the refereeing at the World Cup. 

74-year-old Aurelio Jimenez claims he was taken to hospital with cardiac and respiratory problems as a result of Colombia's 2-1 defeat to Brazil in the quarter-final - a match in which Colombian defender Mario Yepes had a goal disallowed and James Rodriguez was booked.

Jimenez says: "I decided to sue Fifa because in the World Cup there were many wrongdoings related to referees who damaged many countries , among them the Colombia team that suffered the corruption of referee Antonio Velasco Carballo, who annulled a fair goal of Mario Alberto Yepes.

"I felt very bad, I was heartbroken, my cardiac rhythm was altered and my relatives took me to the Emergency Room at the Hospital. I was surrounded by my grandchildren who were crying a lot."


Brilliant!! if this works, we're all rich.


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



wkdsoul said:


> A Colombian lawyer is suing Fifa for 1bn Euros for moral damages caused by the refereeing at the World Cup.
> 
> 74-year-old Aurelio Jimenez claims he was taken to hospital with cardiac and respiratory problems as a result of Colombia's 2-1 defeat to Brazil in the quarter-final - a match in which Colombian defender Mario Yepes had a goal disallowed and James Rodriguez was booked.
> 
> Jimenez says: "I decided to sue Fifa because in the World Cup there were many wrongdoings related to referees who damaged many countries , among them the Colombia team that suffered the corruption of referee Antonio Velasco Carballo, who annulled a fair goal of Mario Alberto Yepes.
> 
> "I felt very bad, I was heartbroken, my cardiac rhythm was altered and my relatives took me to the Emergency Room at the Hospital. I was surrounded by my grandchildren who were crying a lot."
> 
> 
> Brilliant!! if this works, we're all rich.


This guy is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Poverty
Pulis
Palace


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*








































*ATTENTION!! HULL CITY TIGERS FANTASY POST!!!*

*As the forum's resident HULL CITY MAULER, it's time to determine what lineup would best lead HULL to the promised land of success and riches this season. I think it goes without saying that my incarnation of Hull City would probably sweep all the Europe league titles and the world cup with relative ease. Without further delay, this is what I hope is Hull's starting lineup come game day. Classic 3-4-3 setup, of course.

GOALTENDER: Gianluigi Buffon

but who was DEFENCE: Alessandro Nesta, Fabio Cannavaro, Paolo Maldini

MIDFIELDER: Edgar Davids, David Beckham, Ronaldinho, Tom Huddlestone(C)

FORWARD: Davor Suker, Ronaldo (Brazil's version), Alessandro Del Piero

BENCH: Fabien Barthez (G), Oliver Kahn (G), Alexei Lalas (D), Cafu (D), Ryan Giggs (M), Roberto Baggio (F), Freddy Adu (F), Gabriel Batistuta (F)

LET THE MAULING BEGIN!!*









​


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;38227274 said:


> *ATTENTION!! HULL CITY TIGERS FANTASY POST!!!*
> 
> *As the forum's resident HULL CITY MAULER, it's time to determine what lineup would best lead HULL to the promised land of success and riches this season. I think it goes without saying that my incarnation of Hull City would probably sweep all the Europe league titles and the world cup with relative ease. Without further delay, this is what I hope is Hull's starting lineup come game day. Classic 3-4-3 setup, of course.
> 
> GOALTENDER: Gianluigi Buffon
> 
> but who was DEFENCE: Alessandro Nesta, Fabio Cannavaro, Paolo Maldini
> 
> MIDFIELDER: Edgar Davids, David Beckham, Ronaldinho, Tom Huddlestone(C)
> 
> FORWARD: Davor Suker, Ronaldo (Brazil's version), Alessandro Del Piero
> 
> BENCH: Fabien Barthez (G), Oliver Kahn (G), Alexei Lalas (D), Cafu (D), Ryan Giggs (M), Roberto Baggio (F), Freddy Adu (F), Gabriel Batistuta (F)
> 
> LET THE MAULING BEGIN!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I heard LSD made you hallucinate, this guy must have ingested at least a kilo


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Davor Suker :lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



MrEvans said:


> I heard LSD made you hallucinate, this guy must have ingested at least a kilo


I'll fuckin wreck u m8.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

'Goaltender' :haha


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;38228658 said:


> I'll fuckin wreck u m8.


The only thing you can wreck is your concept of reality with that fantasy Hull team babes


----------



## Curry

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

It's a shame Hull didn't snap Freddy Adu up before he moved to Serbia, having the next Pele in your team would really help with the loss of Shane Long.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Fourth Official thinks Pulis has left Palace.


----------



## Humph

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I know Kelly's shit but still...


----------



## Impolite

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Obligatory:


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



> Tony Pulis has left #cpfc by mutual consent after talks with co-chairman Steve Parish. Keith Millen will take the team at #afc on Saturday


https://twitter.com/John__Percy/status/500009463387275264?lang=en


----------



## Knocks

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Tim Sherwood, anyone?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Fucks Palace up completely. I'd back them to go down now.

Have to imagine every manager of the relegation candidates must be pissed. He'll be in line for any of those jobs.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*










Would :mark: for the return of the gilet


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Pulis will save someone from relegation. Lock it up.

Crystal Palace should be embarrassed.


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Thank you for masterminding CRYSTANBUL, Tony. You will be missed enaldo


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Iain Moody's at Palace now isn't he? That kinda paves the way for Mackay.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

If we balls this up on Saturday I'll still blame Pulis. 

Crystanbul 5ever. Goodbye, you beautiful, bald stallion.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Iain Moody's at Palace now isn't he? That kinda paves the way for Mackay.


And relegation for Palace, then losing their players because of idiotic buy out clauses in their contracts.

£850k release clause for Fraizer Camplbell :maury


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Crystanbul :jose

Lives forever.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

THANK YOU TONY :stevie :flair(crying)


----------



## onlytoview

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Iain Moody's at Palace now isn't he? That kinda paves the way for Mackay.


Paves the way for more awful signings and putting teenagers on 50 grand a week.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

https://vine.co/v/M6MtJ3gTePl

*THANK YOU PULIS!*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

YOU GUYS

Prem is awful this year outside the top seven (City, United, Chelsea, Arsenal, Liverpool, Everton, Spurs). It's like...bad.

Who the hell is winning 8th?

Stoke?


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

QPR


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Some of it is pretty awful inside the top 7 too


----------



## Curry

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Mikey Damage said:


> YOU GUYS
> 
> Prem is awful this year outside the top seven (City, United, Chelsea, Arsenal, Liverpool, Everton, Spurs). It's like...bad.
> 
> Who the hell is winning 8th?
> 
> Stoke?


Newcastle if they can get someone to score goals (don't know if Rivière will do enough)


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Chr1st0, you talking about Spurs?

I know. Dirty fucks.

QPR is going back down. I'll tip Burnley ahead of them. Fucking old-man CBs, Robert Green. Green will cost them at least 4 matches this year. If Caulker goes down, the LOLZ will be epic. Mutch and Austin will be useful players, though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Curry said:


> Newcastle if they can get someone to score goals (don't know if Rivière will do enough)


Did Fatty lose some weight, yet?

Also, is Cisse officially dead? Or they still giving him a shout of coming back and being useful.

I do like Cabella, tho. He'll pull some strings, and do shit for them.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Mikey Damage said:


> QPR is going back down. I'll tip Burnley ahead of them. Fucking old-man CBs, Robert Green. Green will cost them at least 4 matches this year. If Caulker goes down, the LOLZ will be epic. Mutch and Austin will be useful players, though.


Burnley are thin and haven't got PL experience or ability apart from a few.

I'd place a lot of money on QPR finishing higher than Burnley.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Cisse fractured his patella near the end of last season, should be back in about a month I think. He'll probably be third choice now behind Riv and Chucky. 

I think QPR will stay up for sure. Keeping hold of Remy will be great for them, he's a guaranteed, proven goal-scorer and I think Caulker and Rio will be a decent enough partnership as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

maybe. but QPR were more talented two seasons ago than some others, and still crashed. I don't believe in their system.

Burnley at least have a system. They whole sums are greater than their individual parts. Because of that, I think they could slip into 17th. I'm not saying it'll happen, and I'd actually take them to get relegated. 

I just think they're better than QPR.

dec 6th, and jan 10th. we'll see!

edit:

the 3 relegated teams will come from this group of 5; QPR, Burnley, Crystal Palace, Leicester City, and West Brom. 

I have spoken. Shep, prepare to stay safe.


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*There will be a lot of teams struggling to avoid relegation imo. The promoted teams are always a worry, West Brom will be right in there, Villa have just hovered above the last few seasons but look even worse now, Swansea are falling apart because they don't like Spanish players now or something, Palace could drop right back depending on who replaces Pulis and West Ham & Sunderland could be in there too if they don't perform. I think QPR will be fine though this time.*


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Mikey Damage said:


> maybe. but QPR were more talented two seasons ago than some others, and still crashed. I don't believe in their system.
> 
> Burnley at least have a system. They whole sums are greater than their individual parts. Because of that, I think they could slip into 17th. I'm not saying it'll happen, and I'd actually take them to get relegated.
> 
> I just think they're better than QPR.
> 
> dec 6th, and jan 10th. we'll see!
> 
> edit:
> 
> the 3 relegated teams will come from this group of 5; QPR, Burnley, Crystal Palace, Leicester City, and West Brom.
> 
> I have spoken. Shep, prepare to stay safe.


They were burning through managers and had no squad harmony / leaders on the pitch.
I see what you mean but I think QPR are a lot more of a unit than they were previously.

Isla - Ferdinand - Caulker - Yun Suku/Traoré is a decent defense for the prem and a midfield that may consist of Mutch and Barton with Remy up front is quality.

We'll see indeed!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Just realized I won't be able to watch the Arsenal match until like.........

Sunday night.

FML.

:wall



-------- Green ---------

Isla - Caulk - Rio - TraLOLe

------- Mutch ----------

Hoilett - Faurlin - Barton

----Remy --- Austin ------


:kobe2


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Dick move by Pulis imo. Conte pulled something similar with us this summer but we're Juve, not Palace, and Conte didn't do it two days before the start of the season.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Mikey Damage said:


> Just realized I won't be able to watch the Arsenal match until like.........
> 
> Sunday night.
> 
> FML.
> 
> :wall
> 
> 
> 
> -------- Green ---------
> 
> Isla - Caulk - Rio - TraLOLe
> 
> ------- Mutch ----------
> 
> Hoilett - Faurlin - Barton
> 
> ----Remy --- Austin ------
> 
> 
> :kobe2


More l ike


-------- Green ---------

Isla - Caulk - Rio - TraLOLe

------- Faurlin ----------

---Hoilett -- Barton------

------- Mutch ----------

----Remy --- Austin ------

Mutch is better when given the freedom to carry the ball and go on Toure-esque runs (not saying he's near that quality, but he makes similar movements).


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

maybe if you make promises to your managers you should keep them. especially ones that saved your balls.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

You don't have much freedom if you have Hoilett standing behind you.

I'd have West Brom, Villa and Burnley going down currently, but Palace are a great chance now too. They're as impotent as an 80 year old Lance Armstrong.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Kiz said:


> maybe if you make promises to your managers you should keep them. especially ones that saved your balls.


And maybe if you're under contract you should honor that. I get why Pulis might be frustrated, and I was certainly more pissed at our board than Conte about our managerial change, but there's still two weeks left in the window and Palace's squad hasn't been weakened. Plus it's Palace, what does Pulis really expect? I don't think "I saved your ass so you have to spend X amount of money and get me player A and B if not I'm quitting" is the right way to do things, especially not at a club like Crystal Palace.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Seabs said:


> *There will be a lot of teams struggling to avoid relegation imo. The promoted teams are always a worry, West Brom will be right in there, Villa have just hovered above the last few seasons but look even worse now, Swansea are falling apart because they don't like Spanish players now or something, Palace could drop right back depending on who replaces Pulis and West Ham & Sunderland could be in there too if they don't perform. I think QPR will be fine though this time.*


Yeah I think Leicester and Burnley will be pretty pleased with the way some of the other teams are. They'll have company in the battle so there's a chance both could survive which would be cool.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Woke up and I'm still gutted.

I wonder if Rodgers will wear a Tony Pulis armband this season to try and boost his reputation again.


----------



## Brock

Really shocked to hear about Pulis. Palace will do well to try and replace him and survive.

Two days before the season though.


----------



## DA

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

lel Pulis. lel Palace

Brendao living rent-free in Marty's head


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> lel Pulis. lel Palace
> 
> Brendao living rent-free in Marty's head


https://vine.co/v/MEnqQZwiA2t


----------



## Andre

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*My two pence on the Pulis/Palace saga:*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28797071

_"He took a big chance coming to Crystal Palace on a verbal promise that I and the club would support him financially."_ – *Crystal Palace Chairman Steve Parish*

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/may/22/club-by-club-guide-championship-finances-2012-2013

Entering the 13/14 season Palace had a net debt of £7.4 million and even made a profit in the 12/13 season. So clearly the club wasn’t in massive financial strife before entering the premier league with all of its wonderful riches.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2625535/Liverpool-earners-season-99m-bottom-Cardiff-got-64m.html

Pulis spent a meagre total of £10.5 million over the two windows that he managed Palace. That doesn’t even take into account any outgoing player sales. He took them to from 2nd to 11th, earning them the extra cash prize of around £10 million for that finish (£2.4 million for 19th, £12 million for 20th). That extra money alone practically offsets any outgoing transfer costs.










Palace’s total prize money including TV money would have been around £75 million for last season. That doesn’t take into account extra revenue from match day ticket sales and merchandise. On the back of Pulis’ efforts from the 13/14 season Palace’s income was likely around £90 million (as a low estimate). Now because Pulis performed last season’s miracle Palace will earn a minimum of £64 million in prize and TV money for this season (based on a 20th placed finish for 14/15), plus the other extra match day revenue that they will benefit from due to the hype of the premier league. It’s clear that Pulis has made Palace A LOT of money.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014%E2%80%9315_Crystal_Palace_F.C._season

Palace’s squad HAS been weakened. Outgoing players include the likes of Moxley, Gabbidon and Dikgacoi who all made significant contributions last season. They’ve lost 13 players permanently, plus an extra 4 on out on loan, yet have only made 4 signings this season with a total cost of around £2.5 million. So it’s highly unlikely that Pulis has gone anywhere near over budget in terms of wages, let alone transfer fees.

http://www.croydonadvertiser.co.uk/crystal-palace-confirm-tony-pulis-departure/story-22738339-detail/story.html

Then you have to factor in the idea that Iain Moody, who was lambasted for his transfer dealings at Cardiff, has a large portion of control over any deals at Palace. Meanwhile chairman Steve Parish has recently interfered by attempting to secure deals that Pulis doesn’t agree with, the main example being Zaha, a player who flopped for Cardiff last season and has an attitude that Pulis has rightly questioned. 

Bear in mind that this is a club that didn’t even have a player scouting system in place last season, so it’s easy to see why Pulis wants greater control of transfer dealings and has fallen out with Steve Parish. Pulis’ stock will never be higher than it is right now, so I don’t see how anyone can blame him for leaving Palace when he has been lied to and undermined after earning them a shit load of money. The TV money in the premier league is at insane levels right now, so I’m not sure how Palace expect to compete when they’re not competent or ambitious enough to secure the signings that their greatest premier league manager saw as vital to surviving again. 

People who think that “a club like Crystal Palace” don’t have the money to compete are massively naive. We’re in an era where small premier league clubs can easily spend £15-20 million on transfer fees per window. Maybe Steve Parish doesn’t want to spend that money because he sees the premier league as a profit making exercise. As the Chairman of the club he’s well within his rights to do what he wants, but if that’s the case Pulis is also well within his rights to leave a club that he feels is undermining him and lying despite the fact that he has already completed huge achievements. 

Turn the situation around; if Pulis managed the first 10-15 games and Palace were cut adrift then Parish might even sack him. Would that be fair on Pulis who hasn’t been financially supported in an attempt to bolster a weakened squad? Would it fuck, so it’s highly understandable why he has left in this scenario after working so hard to rebuild his reputation. 

By the way, when is a good time for Pulis to leave the club? He needed at least the last two months to find out where he stood, so I can understand why he didn’t leave earlier. If he had waited until after the transfer deadline closed then that would have given Palace less time to find a suitable successor who might have needed extra time to implement his own style. At least Pulis can say that he has left the club time to bring in new players for a new manager, even if the club doesn't want to do that.

I’m not Pulis’ biggest fan and his record in the transfer market has been questionable at times, especially when it comes to signing strikers (although he was generally targeting defenders and attacking midfielders this summer), but I don’t blame him for walking out on a job in an industry where Chairman are fickle and managers are treated like shit or even sacked after a few poor results. Pulis owes Crystal Palace absolutely nothing after what he achieved last season, yet they owed him and even promised him a lot, but have failed to deliver.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Andre said:


> Palace’s squad HAS been weakened. Outgoing players include the likes of Moxley, Gabbidon and Dikgacoi who all made significant contributions last season. They’ve lost 13 players permanently, plus an extra 4 on out on loan, yet have only made 4 signings this season with a total cost of around £2.5 million. So it’s highly unlikely that Pulis has gone anywhere near over budget in terms of wages, let alone transfer fees.


Moxey and Gabbidon's contracts were up, so if Pulis really wanted them they'd surely have been offered a new deal. Gabbidon is 35, his best years are past him, Moxey is average and didn't play much at the end of the season anyway. I agree with the overall post but i wouldn't say that the squad has been weakened without Pulis' imput. However he was clearly expecting some investment to replace the blokes he wasn't happy with which wasn't forthcoming.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

That's not the point Rush. Yes I agree that giving a new contract to someone like Gabbidon (at his age) isn't a good idea, but it's still a player that has left the squad who played a big part last season. The fact is that they needed to replace a couple of players who played a significant part last season. He also needed to replace/upgrade players who provided depth. You can't say that losing 17 players hasn't weakened the squad, even if they're not first choice players.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Andre said:


> That's not the point Rush. Yes I agree that giving a new contract to someone like Gabbidon (at his age) isn't a good idea, but it's still a player that has left the squad who played a big part last season. The fact is that they needed to replace a couple of players who played a significant part last season. He also needed to replace/upgrade players who provided depth. Y*ou can't say that losing 17 players hasn't weakened the squad, even if they're not first choice players.*


I'm not saying losing players hasn't weakened the squad, i'm just saying that its unlikely all those players left against Pulis' wishes.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Quote me where I said that they left against his wishes... I didn't. My point is that the squad has been weakened, contrary to what another post wrote previously in the thread. The main point is that Palace clearly need to add quality and that there is room in the squad and wage budget for that now that they have shifted so many players. I don't think either of us disagree at all, just that you misinterpreted something that I wrote.


----------



## Humph

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

The rumours were that Pulis wanted Gylfi, Caulker and Michu but the board didn't want to splash out.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> The rumours were that Pulis wanted Gylfi, Caulker and Michu but the board didn't want to splash out.


Total price for those 3 was 10mil, hardly breaking the bank..


----------



## Joel

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I doubt Gylfi would have picked Palace over Swansea. Not sure if Michu would have gone there either.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Yeah, I doubt that Gylfi would have gone there either. Still, the problem seems to be that Parish is unwilling to attempt to sign these types of players. If they had agreed to match other bids and wage demands but been turned down then that would have been more understandable, but that doesn't seem to be the case.

I feel dirty for defending Tony fuckern Pulis :bigron


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I love Pulis but actually see why Parish would be reluctant to invest. As much money as they may have to spend now, it's still a very dangerous game driving up the wage bill. We've seen squads and finances decimated at clubs being relegated with PL wages, parachute payments and all. Don't forget Palace were in administration less than 5 years ago. I'd imagine there was an issue with what exactly constituted "financial backing" in the eyes of Pulis and Parish. Pulis may have been too ambitious with his targets. They would have had to overpay to get the likes of Michu and Gylfi IMO., meanwhile for all Pulis' brilliant work lasts season, he had some absolutely shocking signings at Stoke, players they're now still struggling to offload - Palacios for example.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I see it as a case of understanding why Parish might be reluctant to spend given Pulis' track record (although that then makes him a nutter for hiring Moody), while from a long term business perspective it will help Palace a lot if they can run HUGE profits over the next season. However, at the same time I don't blame Pulis for leaving if he's being undermined in several ways. 

If it was a case of just targeting a couple higher calibre players then I don't see the problem when looking at Pulis' summer spend, plus the amount of players that Palace moved on and sent out on loan. £50K+ in wages (that's looking at a high ceiling for arguments sake) might seem like a big investment for one player, but if you've just lost a bunch of players that gives you more scope to sign 2/3 players on bigger wages. Michu moved away on a loan with a view to a permanent deal while Caulker moved to QPR for around £8.5 million, so those two certainly wouldn't have broken the bank in one season. It's unclear exactly how much Gylfi was worth in the part swap deal between Spurs and Swansea, so I can't comment on that.

You also have to consider that those same players will likely have a strong resale value (some might even improve and make the club a large profit) and be easier to shift from the wage bill if things do indeed go tits up. Just look at Norwich (also institutionally debt free) as a comparable club for that type of scenario. We spent a bunch of cash on players last summer, increased the wage bill by a fair bit too, but shit hit the fan with relegation. Yet since then we haven't had a problem moving on high earners who we weren't desperate to keep. Even the disaster that is RVW has been moved on for a great potential deal.

Like I said before, nobody can criticise Parish for trying to be a shrewd businessman, but at the same time he can't exactly moan too much about Pulis upping sticks in these circumstances.


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*I don't like to say who is right and who is wrong when we don't know exactly what was promised but if Parish promised Pulis the resources to strengthen the squad in the summer and hasn't lived up to that promise then I don't see where Pulis is wrong if that was a verbal part of the agreement in him coming in last year. It's probably an ambition thing. If a manager doesn't think the board has the ambition to be more than just relegation survivors for the foreseeable future and isn't willing to even properly target investments that can make them a mid-table team then most managers will be frustrated at the lack of ambition and resources to work in the modern game, ten fold if it was promised as part of the negotiations to get him in.*


----------



## Andre

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I don't really see it as a case of "right or wrong" either because both parties seem to protecting their best interests, but I don't like people suggesting that Palace can't spend money and that Pulis is a "dick head" for wanting to leave if the club isn't matching his ambitions. Mind you, the stuff about Zaha makes Parish look silly if that's truly the straw that broke the Camel's back.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

I'd agree that neither was right or wrong and was really just trying to offer the alternate point of view.

Similar I guess to Villa and O'Neill a few years ago, although O'Neill actually HAD spent a lot of money before that.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

RVP not ready. Valencia, Shaw, Welbeck, Evans are injured.

LOL at this shit starting already.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Less of the double posting please, chief.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Irish Jet said:


> RVP not ready. Valencia, Shaw, Welbeck, Evans are injured.
> 
> LOL at this shit starting already.


Through just process of elimination I pretty confident on this 18 being final 18 we have to face Swansea tomorrow lunch time

DdG
jones --- smalling --- Blackett
rafael ---------------------------------- young
Herrera --- fletch 
Mata
Chicha --- Rooney​
Subs - Amos, will Keane, Felliani, clev, adnan, kagawa & Reece James 

Massive chance for Blackett & James to impress I hope they grab the opportunity given to them, rather excited for both guys & in case of Blackett being very impressed him a lot in pre season & he deserves a shot in pl game.

Pre season is one thing the premier league itself is a totally different animal & my fear is at back playing this way with wingbacks & Swansea set up hit on break & be direct with bony our defenders struggle v that type of CF so not hopefully of keeping clean sheets here. But attacking wise think look good only concern is Chicha who far to static & general play makes it hard for us to get any rhythm & fluidity in attacking 3rd but no other real option play there & with us needing find goals due to weakness we have at back then Chicha more then good enough poacher in front of goal to have in the team. Need start off well & need sort out our home form this season & best way to do that is by winning first game at OT to kick off new PL season.

Really excited about this new season, chuffed that we have signed shaw & Herrera & very happy with LvG taking over from Moyes. I actually think Young could have decent game tomorrow his found a new lease of life under LvG in this wingback role & wouldn't shock me if got an assist v Swansea. Not sure on rafael availability not played in America on tour but LvG say his fit so would thought he starts but not then Young to rwb & Reece James plays Lwb instead.


----------



## seabs

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

_*Rafael fit then?*_


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Attack makes me hard. Defence makes me soft.

Please be gentle Wilfried.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Pretty sure he was sent to Cardiff because he wasn't gentle. :moyes8


----------



## Brock

It's always funny when Mourinho trys to downplay Chelsea as some mid table team or something lol. Of course you are contenders, you should be and I'm pretty sure all your fans expect you to be too.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Zaha is none of my concern until he becomes not shit. Was of course referring to BONY. You knew that though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Bony doesn't work for my witty bantz. Unless I say Zaha was giving her the Bony. I'll go with that.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

If Pulis has decided to quit 2 days before the start of the season for no good reason then that is a MON level SCARED COWARD move. There are some theories that MON left at the time to try and cause the maximum disruption to the season so his media chums could get all 'Look at how good MON was for Villa'. I'm not necessarily saying that (







) but MON does have a big ego fed by all the 'master motivator/man manager' media stuff. 

If a manager thinks they have taken a club as far as they can go then fair enough but you leave at the end of the season before the summer, not have a bitchfit if the board won't pay for exactly the signings you want and leave the club now, forcing some other manager to have a crack at a whole season with no preparation time. Pulis isn't as bad as MON in the sense that MON blew loads of money on players like Sidwell and Curtis Davies - players who he wasn't even using in the first team when he came to Randy asking for more Money in the Summer of 2010. There are similarities between the 2 situations though, both resignations reek of "Well, I've done well but obviously we aren't going to finish as high this season so I'll piss off and protect my own reputation".


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

i read earlier that pulis was guaranteed the villa job

SOON.crystanbul


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Kiz said:


> i read earlier that pulis was guaranteed the villa job
> 
> SOON.crystanbul


He's obviously after the Villa job :barry Wants to be ready and waiting in the wings should Lambert get sacked.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Seabs said:


> _*Rafael fit then?*_


LvG: "Rafael is available. He was injured but now he is available. Yesterday, he trained and it was good but I have to wait to see if there was a reaction. So he can play when I want to play him.". 

So does look like his over his latest injury & LvG hinting maybe going to start v Swansea which is nice as one less defender we can tick off unavailable list. I actually thought one of the players who most benefit from change to wingback role & to LVG as new manager would be rafael but his injury issues are starting to become major concern. Id love for rafael recapture his 12-13 season form where fit through out the whole season & one of our best players all season. The wingback role on tight should help him since his a very attacking minded fullback anyway & got great energy on him to go up & down pitch since wingers are pretty useless this new 3-4-1-2 shape to me is right down rafael street.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Ross Barkley injured for the next 6 weeks.

Be assed. Not even assed what happens now. KOFF

Bet anything it was that gobshite Osman who injured him.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Would you guys say Chelsea are the favorites (to win the League) entering the season?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

has rafael been spending summer learning how not to be a REPEAT VIOLENT OFFENDER?

the boss injured? well that's my fantasy team off to a ripping start. fagerton.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Replaced him for Kevin Mirallas in my team.

Worst possible time for an injury :lmao


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Baines On Toast said:


> Ross Barkley injured for the next 6 weeks.
> 
> Be assed. Not even assed what happens now. KOFF
> 
> Bet anything it was that gobshite Osman who injured him.


Any news on Coleman and Lukaku availability for tomorrow?


Fantasy and betting reasons.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Coleman, Lukaku and Mirallas are all fit and available for selection for tomorrow, chief.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Razor King said:


> Would you guys say Chelsea are the favorites (to win the League) entering the season?


I still have City as favourites. I don't think Chelsea are strong enough up top.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Razor King said:


> Would you guys say Chelsea are the favorites (to win the League) entering the season?


My City bias' is saying we'll retain.

We've strengthened in defence and midfield. Our attack was superb last season and I expect it to continue this season.

We'll have a slow start due to fitness from our WC players not being in pre-season but I think we can do it again.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

James Wilson not involved with the U21's tonight and Welbeck and RVP are both out.

Swansea. Prepare your anus.


----------



## DA

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

*FINAL TABLE PREDICTIONS*

1. Manchester City
2. Chelsea
3. Arsenal
4. Liverpool
...others
18. Aston Villa
19. OPR
20. West Brom

POTY: Yaya
YPOTY: Sterling
Top scorer: Sturridge

Note: I would probably replace both Yaya and Sturridge with Aguero if I was confident that he could stay fit

Feel free to look back on this post in May 2015 when you can either lel or







to me


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Raheem Wright-Phillips winning YPOTY lol


----------



## Curry

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Alright then:

1. Chelsea
2. Man City
3. Arsenal
4. United
5. Liverpool
6. Spurs
7. Everton
8. Newcastle
9. Stoke
10. Swansea
11. Southampton
12. West Ham
13. Hull
14. Sunderland
15. Leicester
16. Palace
17. QPR
18. Villa
19. Burnley
20. West Brom

POTY: Hazard
YPOTY: Sterling
Top Scorer: Aguero

I feel like everyone I've put 10th-20th could end up finishing anywhere from 10th-20th but that's what I'm going with.


----------



## DA

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Pipe down lad

Everton broke Barca Lad and turned him into Gerard DeuLENNONfeu

He'll be thrown on the Barca scrapheap after a year loan of kick and run merchantness at Sevilla and he'll play out the remainder of his career floating overhit crosses to Bojan at Stoke


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Pipe down lad
> 
> Everton broke Barca Lad and turned him into Gerard DeuLENNONfeu
> 
> He'll be thrown on the Barca scrapheap after a year loan of kick and run merchantness at Sevilla and he'll play out the remainder of his career floating overhit crosses to Bojan at Stoke


I know Liverpool and Everton are rivals and you banter about each others players, but holy moly Batman, you be deluded about Deulofeu.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Pipe down lad
> 
> Everton broke Barca Lad and turned him into Gerard DeuLENNONfeu
> 
> He'll be thrown on the Barca scrapheap after a year loan of kick and run merchantness at Sevilla and he'll play out the remainder of his career floating overhit crosses to Bojan at Stoke


Did you have a nice holiday on your home planet Denno? :hesk2 Also, thank you for leaving Yacouba Sylla behind.


----------



## DA

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*

Can we turn the Catbox Memories thread back into a football thread again plz? Already dreading what this place is gonna be like for the whole season



steamed hams said:


> Did you have a nice holiday on your home planet Denno? :hesk2 Also, thank you for leaving Yacouba Sylla behind.


I had a very enjoyable time, Hams. Thank you for asking :heskeymania


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Chelsea
2. Manchester United
3. Arsenal
4. Manchester City
5. Everton
6. Liverpool
7. Spurs
8. Newcastle
9. Sunderland
10. Stoke
11. Swansea
12. West Ham
13. Southampton
14. Aston Villa
15. QPR
16. West Brom
17. Burnley
18. Crystal Palace
19. Hull
20. Leicester

POTY: Aaron Ramsey
YPOTY: Sterling
Top Scorer: Aguero

Derby, Wigan and WOLVES to get promoted.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Can we turn the Catbox Memories thread back into a football thread again plz? Already dreading what this place is gonna be like for the whole season


This'll be Liverpool this season:

September: Let's get some payback lads, massive points thi month, strong start!
October: Okay lads, not gr8 start we'll smash them later
November: See, told you! We're on our now lads
December: We're doing it lads, 6 points off top. We can win the league
January: Awh mate, fuck the UCL. We didn't need it. We're gonna be Champions!
February: 9 points off the top with a game in hand, we got this son.
March: Lads, we can still impose ourselves on the top 4!
April: We can finish 4th! This does not fucking slip!
May: We'll come straight back up next year lads, it's a weak Championship next season.


jks,

Here's how it'll look I reckon


1. City
2. Chelsea
3. Liverpool
4. Arsenal
5. United
6. Everton
7. Spurs
8. Newcastle
9. Stoke
10. Sunderland
11. West Ham
12. Southampton
13. QPR
14. Hull
15. Swansea
16. Villa
17. Palace
18. Leicester
19. West Brom
20. Burnley


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Where are all the fun predictions?

First manager fired: Paul Lambert (Villa)
First player have a major tabloid scandal: Daniel Sturridge
First player accused of stepping out on his misses: Cesc Fabregas
First player's wife to get shagged by John Terry: Cesc Fabregas' wife
First player to do something stupid as fuck with a celebration: Chezzer
First player to demand a transfer in January: Roberto Soldado

Player to win the 'Roberto Soldado' award for that was a fucking awful transfer: Mauro Zarate
Player to win the 'Daniel Sturridge' award for that was a fucking awesome transfer: Dejen Lovren

Manager's item you'd hate to be: Arsene's water bottle (winner 7 years running)


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

After that you've no chance of being the comedian for the WF team.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Chelsea
2. Manchester City
3. Arsenal
4. Manchester United
5. Liverpool
6. Everton
7. Spurs
8. Newcastle
9. Sunderland
10. Swansea
11. Stoke
12. Southampton
13. Hull City
14. QPR
15. West Brom
16. West Ham
17. Crystal Palace
18. Aston Villa
19. Leicester City
20. Burnley

POTY: Alexis Sanchez or Eden Hazard
YPOTY: will have to think about this because I can't think of anyone
Top Scorer: Diego Costa :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> After that you've no chance of being the comedian for the WF team.


Youre a bully.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> After that you've no chance of being the comedian for the WF team.


If that's at me, I'm upset

the chicken tikka Mangala joke was legendary


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It was at Mikey but it can apply to you if you wish.


----------



## Sliced Bread no2

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Chelsea
2. Man City
3. Liverpool
4. Arsenal
5. Man United
6. Everton
7. Spurs
8. Stoke
9. Swansea
10. Southampton
11. Sunderland
12. Newcastle
13. Hull
14. QPR
15. West Ham
16. Leicester
17. Aston Villa
18. Crystal Palace
19. West Brom
20. Burnley

POTY: Eden Hazard
YPOTY: Raheem Sterling
Golden Boot: Daniel Sturridge


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So we're not winning the season this year :sad:


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> It was at Mikey but it can apply to you if you wish.


No thank you.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



MrEvans said:


> I know Liverpool and Everton are rivals and you banter about each others players, but holy moly Batman, you be deluded about Deulofeu.


His comments may have been based on what Enrique said about Deulofeu at Everton.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

POTY - Blackett.
YPOTY - Blackett.
BPOTY - Blackett.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Saint Dick said:


> His comments may have been based on what Enrique said about Deulofeu at Everton.


No, they were hilarious. Such a joker that boy is.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Irish Jet said:


> James Wilson not involved with the U21's tonight and Welbeck and RVP are both out.
> 
> Swansea. Prepare your anus.


They said on commentary during the United/Norwich U-21 game that Wilson wasn't available as he was injured whilst training with the first team for the Valencia friendly.

I hope he is fit though but maybe we'll start with Hernandez again.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Mikey Damage said:


> Chr1st0, you talking about Spurs?


Yes


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That dinosaur van Gaal is injuring all his players. :moyes5


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1) Chelsea
2) Man City
3) Arsenal
4) Man Utd
5) Liverpool
6) Spurs
7) Everton
8) Stoke
9) Newcastle
10) Southampton
11) Swansea
12) Sunderland
13) Swansea
14) Hull
15) Palace
16) Villa
17) QPR
18) L;;'eicester
19) West Brom
20) Burnley

Top scorer: David Nugent
POTY: EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
YPOTY: FUTURE GOAT ROLANDO AARONS

das it mane


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Premier League is back!


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Here we go:

1) Chelsea
2) Man City
3) Arsenal
4) Man Utd
5) Everton
6) Liverpool
7) Tottenham
8) Newcastle
9) Sunderland
10) Stoke
11) QPR
12) Hull
13) Southampton
14) West Ham
15) Swansea
16) Liecestar
17) Aston Villa
18) Crystal Palace
19) West Brom
20) Burnley


----------



## Kenny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1) Liverpool. 

fuck the rest. our year :brodgers


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. United
2. Burnley
3. QPR
4. Arsenal
5. Leicester
6. Aston Villa
7. West Brom
8. Sunderland
9. West Ham
10. Crystal Palace
11. Stoke
12. Newcastle
13. Hull
14. Swansea
15. Everton
16. Southampton
17. Spurs
18. Chelsea
19. City
20. Liverpool


Dead on accuracy.

City
United
Chelsea
Arsenal
Liverpool
Everton
Spurs
--
Palace
West Brom
Leicester

Also a possible choice of mine.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*






The GOAT before we hear the commentating WOATS.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. City
2. Chelsea
3. Liverpool
4. Arsenal
5. Everton
6. United
7. Spurs
8. Stoke
9. Sunderland
10. Newcastle
11. Southampton
12. Swansea
13. Hull
14. Leicester
15. West Ham
16. West Brom
17. Burnley
18. Aston Villa
19. Crystal Palace
20. QPR

POTY: Aguero
YPOTY: Raheem Sterling
Golden Boot: Diego Costa


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

In with Arsenal as always.

GOD AARON RAMSAY pls don't get injured.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Who's ready for more of the greatest interracial surrogate father-son story of all time? 










omg I cannot :jose

in before some poor sad non-miraculous soul says something SHITTY moz


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> 1. City
> 2. Chelsea
> 3. Liverpool
> 4. Arsenal
> 5. Everton
> 6. United
> 7. Spurs
> 8. Stoke
> 9. Sunderland
> 10. Newcastle
> 11. Southampton
> 12. Swansea
> 13. Hull
> 14. Leicester
> 15. West Ham
> 16. West Brom
> 17. Burnley
> 18. Aston Villa
> 19. Crystal Palace
> 20. QPR
> 
> POTY: Aguero
> YPOTY: Raheem Sterling
> Golden Boot: Diego Costa


I think you've had Villa to be relegated for 3 seasons now. Going for the scatter-gun approach are you... :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

At the start of each season i do and they always seem to be 2 points clear. Either they're gone soon or i'm a good luck charm :side:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

City
Chelsea
Arsenal
Utd
Liverhampton
Spurs
Everton

the rest

relegated - Burnley, Leicester, Palace


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Burnley have Stephen Ward, they are here to stay :side:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Chelsea seem the unanimous favorites to win the League and I'm pretty sure Jose doesn't like the "favorites" tag. He's always better in _Me vs. The World_ mode.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

happy official start to the premier league day!!! :hb


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Chelsea
2. Manchester City
3. Arsenal
4. Manchester United
5. Liverpool
6. Everton
7. Spurs
8. Newcastle
9. Stoke
10. Sunderland
11. Swansea
12. West Ham
13. Southampton 
14. Hull City
15. QPR
16. Aston Villa
17. Crystal Palace
18. WBA
19. Leicester 
20. Burnley

POTY: Eden Hazard
YPOTY: Sterling
Top Scorer: Augero


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> De Gea; Jones, Smalling, Blackett; Lingard, Fletcher, Herrera, Young; Mata; Rooney (c), Hernandez
> subs: Amos, James, M Keane, Fellaini, Kagawa, Nani, Januzaj


big game for Blackett and Lingard, surprised lingard has been picked over James at lwb.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

De Gea

Jones - Smalling - Blackett

Lingard - Fletcher - Herrera - Young

Mata

Rooney - Hernandez​


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Who mentioned the why isn't Reece James playing comments a few days back? ITS ALMOST STARTED.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

LINGARD

:mark: :mark: :mark:

AT WING BACK

:jones


----------



## Meki

1) Chelsea
2) Arsenal 
3) City
4) Man Utd
5) Spurs
6) Liverpool
7) Everton
8) Newcastle

...

18) West Brom
19) Aston Villa
20) Leicester City

Golden boot: Rooney
POTY: Fabrégas 
YPOTY: Barkley


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Goku said:


> In with Arsenal as always.
> 
> GOD AARON RAMSAY pls don't get injured.


We shall pray together, to the old gods and the new.

POTY - Ramsey
YPOTY - Bellerin
Golden Boot - Mertesacker


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> big game for Blackett and Lingard, surprised lingard has been picked over James at lwb.


Happy for Lingard he deserves a shot in the team, he impressed at loan last season at Birmingham in the championship & now his making I believe his debut as a starter in main team on first day of new season. It doesn't get much better then that. Though I think its Lingard at RwB & Young will play LwB. LvG again putting his faith in youth something that will become ongoing theme for us this season as Blackett is also starting & his debut which I'm just as excited about. Happy for both guys to be given the chance to shine now both have take the opportunity given to them by LvG. 

Swansea have pace down flanks from both their wingers & fullbacks & Bony will be handful & Swansea can play more direct game due to his presence. I also think if Sigurdsson can refund his form during his 1st spell for Swansea then he will be a great signing for them he deffo adds that bit of creative spark to the side. 

Most exited about Herrera starting I think may take him time get use to the style & pace of the prneier league but think be great player for us way he plays he suited to the PL he wont hold back & has skill & control we haven't had in cm in awhile he still needs a top cm partner though Fletch has had a good pre season & him & Herrera look like good partnership in the middle. 

First game of the new season so excited hoping for us to start playing like Manchester United again under LvG. No fear, all guns blazing, fast passing, always on attack & punishing teams when were on top by always looking to score. Expected us play more high up pitch this season to now rio, evra & vida are gone we can do this & think smalling be one that steps up this season I think playing in middle of 3 CBS requires lot understanding of 2 cb partners positions & have read game so well but also need be one starting build up with good passing something Chris is good at was stepping up pitch with some cracking passing which what did in few few years but as dropped deeper his form went & last season he was so poor but like most player under LvG in pre season their appears to be renewed belief in our own players abilities again which is something that looked like it had gone completely under Moyes. 

We really need to refind our home form to. It be shame if started off without a good performance & win today. Start have is nice start without CL football means more time for LvG on training ground work out any & all issues in side & really focus in each Game in premier league every weekend. LvG teams always been slow starters his team don't normally hit form till Oct/Nov time anyway so do think we will be a work in progress until then this season. But like said start have does on paper at least mean have great chance start building some early momentum early on the season & gives us good spring board come oct/nov time, providing we win most of our games till then of course.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If United were playing a better side than Swansea with that team they'd get battered.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

is SHELVEY playing?


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> If United were playing a better side than Swansea with that team they'd get battered.


Gotta see if they are an organised unit before saying that.

The weakest United side on name basis that I have seen though.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Darren Fletcher didn't get mad cow disease for this.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Gotta see if they are an organised unit before saying that.
> 
> The weakest United side on name basis that I have seen though.


Good point. Might have been a bit hasty against Swansea. They've been well organised and look good :brodgers


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's alright... we still got Vidal, Hummels and Di Maria to come on.

...

Oh wait, we didn't bring in anymore world class reinforcements before the first Premier League game? Typical United. I thought Woodward and co. would have learned after the travesty of last summer, especially with his _"watch this space"_ comment.

Swansea have looked really good and organised and look a threat on the break. United have been piss poor, no pace, no creativity with Mata anonymous and Hernandez and Rooney both having a really bad game so far. Januzaj and Herrera have looked great though.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Swansea going to be bragging that beating United is a big deal nowadays. hil


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hernandez isnt good enough to be a starter, not good enough with the ball at his feet and his general play outside the box.


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Kinda boring.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

There's a vine of a bird taking a shit directly into Ashley Young's mouth while he's yammering on about Dutch ovens or whatever. 

I've missed the fitba so much.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

fuck they equalise. how was it?


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> fuck they equalise. how was it?


Overheard kick from a yard or two out.

United playing a lot better now in 4-4-1-1.


----------



## CGS

Lolchester united :duck


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*JUSTICE FOR DAVID MOYES​*
Funny the way everybody was creaming themselves over pre-season results. 

Moyes would be getting slaughtered right now if this was his team.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Januzaj sub was a poor choice. Hernandez starting was a poor choice also


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So, let's go back to when they beat Galaxy 7-0 or whatever.

"We're going to dominate"
"Such an easy few opening fixtures!"
"We'll challenge for the league this season"
"We'll be top after our first 5 games"

Your team is shit.

:maury


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*












































































































good lord United are shite. How many points did that 7-0 preseason game get you? lel.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

And to think Dean tried everything he could to buy United time for an equalizer. New Season Same Shit United


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

LOL

LOL I say


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We'll be fine.

First half was horrendous. 2nd half was more like it but I always had a feel we'd get hit on the break. Can't understand why we took Herrera off, once we did we completely lost our way. Fletcher was poor.

Mata and Rooney were absolutely terrible, I'd drop Mata for the next game. He wasn't even good in the pre-season.

Young's seamless transition back to awfulness was almost impressive. 

At least we should have players back and now there is huge incentive to sign some damn player. Get Vidal and Rojo done at least. Push like fuck for Benatia/Di Maria. Spend you tight cunts.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> We'll be fine.
> 
> First half was horrendous. 2nd half was more like it but I always had a feel we'd get hit on the break. Can't understand why we took Herrera off, once we did we completely lost our way. Fletcher was poor.
> 
> Mata and Rooney were absolutely terrible, I'd drop Mata for the next game. He wasn't even good in the pre-season.
> 
> Young's seamless transition back to awfulness was almost impressive.
> 
> At least we should have players back and now there is huge incentive to sign some damn player. Get Vidal and Rojo done at least. Push like fuck for Benatia/Di Maria. Spend you tight cunts.


Did you watch the game? Rooney and Mata were the ones actually doing something, including score.

Young and Nani are awful.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

United are done. It wouldn't surprise me if all their glory-hunter fans started routing for City now. The rest can go to fan owned Harchester Rebels or whatever they're called.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Tbf, we got pumped in the opening fixture last season and then went on to win the "led the league for 128 days" trophy. So Man Red fans should keep the chin up.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Impolite said:


> United are done. It wouldn't surprise me if all their glory-hunter fans started routing for City now.


Nah, they'll go to their local teams, Chelsea & Arsenal.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Its not a surprise that 3-5-2 failed hard for United and they only looked good when they went back to 4 at the back. Really missing a left back. They should probably buy one (lelShaw)


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I think a lot of the United posts regarding the pre-season results (myself included) were generally sarcastic. A lot of fans have identified we need reinforcements it's just a shame incompetent Woodward can't get the deals done before the first match of the season and we go in with 6 injured players (now a 7th). Not a great start, some positives with Jones, Herrera and Januzaj looking good and I thought Nani was decent.

Mata and Hernandez were invisible - we just lacked creativity and the pressing and defending was woeful at times. Swansea though, credit to them were excellent I thought; they defended well throughout and were dangerous on the break and to be honest, they deserved the win. United just couldn't create a good chance, which is to be expected with the weak team we put out.

One other positive is hopefully this will now push the club to get those _"world class signings"_ Woodward boasted about several weeks back. LVG is a great manager but he isn't a miracle worker and I can see us struggling for 4th if we don't get 2 or 3 more quality signings in. This isn't a instant reaction due to the loss in the first game of the season, it's just simple fact. Especially taking into account the injuries and lack of experience on the field... need to get those reinforcements and quickly.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Paragraphs of tears incoming.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



MrEvans said:


> Did you watch the game? Rooney and Mata were the ones actually doing something, including score.
> 
> Young and Nani are awful.


Rooney done nothing except score, lose the ball and block goals.

Mata was terrible. So bad that Young took over set pieces, he didn't create anything or get involved enough. I'd give Januzaj his chance in that role, he was by far our biggest threat when he was on.

Nani injected pace into the team. He was decent. Young's an abomination.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> Paragraphs of tears incoming.


It'll go like this:

"Don't even care, 37 games left"

Then they'll get teased m ore

"Awh but we did't have -name- or -name- and we haven't signed anyone"

Then 

-TEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARS-


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What was Blackett doing on that second goal? He fucking gives the ball back to Bony


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



MrEvans said:


> Nah, they'll go to their local teams, Chelsea & Arsenal.


I also enjoyed the divergence in hoarding advertisement. You had Chevrolet for the Londoners watching on TV, and Pot Noodle for the locals.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

but they're playing the kids!!!!!!! why would you need to sign players when you can do it the united way!


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Awful, need welbeck or rvp back up front for the 3-4-1-2 system to work, Hernandez is not good enough, i'd rather see Januzaj up top.

Obvious players have to be brought in, lost 4 defenders in the summer, only Shaw has come in.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Andy Robertson starting. :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> but they're playing the kids!!!!!!! why would you need to sign players when you can do it the united way!


The kids aren't the problem.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> One other positive is hopefully this will now push the club to get those _"world class signings"_ Woodward boasted about several weeks back. LVG is a great manager but he isn't a miracle worker and *I can see us struggling for 4th if we don't get 2 or 3 more quality signings in.* This isn't a instant reaction due to the loss in the first game of the season, it's just simple fact. Especially taking into account the injuries and lack of experience on the field... need to get those reinforcements and quickly.


You will be struggling for that anyway, even if you do get signings in. The only 2 clubs that are 'locked in' for the top 4 are Chelsea and City. The other 2 spots are very open and United right now are pretty shite.


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Manchester United, curing depression, one defeat at a time.


----------



## Unorthodox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> You will be struggling for that anyway, even if you do get signings in. The only 2 clubs that are 'locked in' for the top 4 are Chelsea and City. The other 2 spots are very open and United right now are pretty shite.


Very true but with United out of the Champions League, 4th is still an attainable target with the players we've got at the moment (keep in mind 6 or 7 players are injured at the moment). Nothing beyond that though but if we do get 2 or 3 signings in then the chance for 4th (and possibly higher as again we don't have CL football) will be much stronger. You never know though and we definitely need to improve.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We'll still finish ahead of Liverpool. No doubt.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Flumpnugget said:


>


Clearly photoshopped.










:troll


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fair play to Swansea they set up really well & they had clear game plan & got them the 3 points in end & would been harsh had they lost the game deserve walk away from OT with something. Disappointed about the result as for long periods of game had control of it but never went anywhere with possession had & was a serious lack of penetration, pace & tempo to our game. 

As with last season it senior player who again don't turn up when matters it case of young I do have sympathy cos playing lwb lb so for 2nd Swansea goal Young gets caught out but first Swansea goal comes about cos fetch doesn't have legs track back anymore so Ki gone & when play 3 CBS system you can get sucked over to side ball when your defending & don't pick anyone up so leave spaces across back line which Swansea exposed on the break. Game of very few clear chances Swansea had 2 of them & scored both times we had 2 clear chances scored one & other hit post from Rooney free kick. 

Like saying Fletch didnt have good game but only available sitting CM we have so had play but even if didn't then carrick be there instead which again wouldn't leave me great confidence due to both lacking in energy & now both look slow & cumbersome with ball. Felliani did ok but 2 clear mistakes was getting caught offside when shouldn't & putting elbow & arm up into ki face shouldn't be doing that lucky not see card for that. 

Impressed with smalling, jones & Blackett the first goal is situation where you find that happens with 3 defenders get drawn across to one side of pitch sometimes I don't blame anyone of 3 guys for Ki goal & 2nd goal young gets caught under ball & misfit shot lands at Siggurdsson feet who scores. That's how ruthless & cut throat prneier league is though & no easy games anymore & if you make mistake any player can & will punish you.

Mata didn't impress tried getting on ball but had no runners around him due to lack pace had in attack & Herrera actually had the skill & passing to find Mata from deep when he on ball when but took him off & lost our shape & passing/control in cm. Don't get why he was subbed off really? So mata no longer had anyone passing to him through the middle then put him deeper & Felliani off Rooney but mata trying hit long balls to Fellaini rather then pass short & keep it simple using pace had out wide with adnan & nani no idea why never looked out wide much really odd that. 

Adnan was one soon came on we looked better along with switch to 4-4-1-1 along with nani as well added bit more directness & pace to our game. Rooney was ok thought looked most likely to score or create for us in attack but his passing sometimes off or make wrong decision think trying far to hard to impress as caption maybe on mind to much. Chicha is on borrowed time were far to static in attack when plays & unless wants be sub/impact player then no point him staying do miss welbeck up top he stretches side with movement & gives space to other in attack in that 3-4-1-2 shape.

Still work in progress under LvG & said few times LvG teams always take time to settle into any kind of rhythm & form normally by oct/nov time but be foolish to not A. See still need signings least 3-5 here before window shuts & B. Congratulate Swansea on their win there very organised side & got good pace to them & think have a good season under Monk who starting rebuilding after last season disappointments & C. I'm Not going to get to ahead of myself I don't see us winning PL this season barring some serious luck to fall on our side/signing some top talents before window closes but losing is apart of game & watching the game today I can see what LvG trying to do & take time get us to where he wants & were we should be. 

I'm disappointed we lost but still time get things right hopefully in market to address key areas in side but also time to be spent on training ground 1 game doesn't define your season & don't lose PL or top4 whatever it maybe off the back of 1 lose but were clearly a long way off being anywhere close to being at level we once were at but do believe we have right man in LvG to get us back up there soon enough. Next up we move along to Sunderland away in 8 days time.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*









WTF!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Premier League is back!


Football can fuck off. Kill me now.

Stop with the sentimental shit around Fletcher too. Guy obviously can't hack it anymore.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Looks like the David Moyes curse is still lingering around Old Trafford...


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> We'll still finish ahead of Liverpool. No doubt.


:hayden3



Slient Alarm said:


> Football can fuck off. Kill me now.
> 
> Stop with the sentimental shit around Fletcher too. Guy obviously can't hack it anymore.


pretty sure that every united fan was in here praising fletcher like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The season is only 40 minutes old and already we're fucked by a shit refereeing decision.

That Cattermole goal though kada


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Is it too late to bring back Moyes? :duck


----------



## Unorthodox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Looks like United will be battling with Everton & Spurs for europa league spots this season, i called it before today's game and after watching that absolute shambolic performance it hasn't changed my opinion. Van Gaal's tactics today made Moyes look like Fergie during the 90's seriously it was that bad. i don't expect United fans to admit it though.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Everton getting it done early, though it is Leicester. Still, one more half and it's a good start to the season setting up back to back matches with Arsenal and Chelsea.


----------



## Death Rider

Good to see manchester United carrying on where they left off last year


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fletcher's my hero. Legitimately. But he was all kinds of awful today. So negative on the ball which is very unlike him.

Rush, try not to be too mad when Vidal gets a brace at Anfield in a glorious 2-0 win for United.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Robertson looking so comfortable for Hull. Was playing amateur football 18 months ago.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well, that was unfortunate  Not a great start. Didn't realise we were so handicapped by injuries. Cant blame them for the loss though. We got caught on the counter attack twice. Both goals seemed to originate with Phil Jones being caught out of position which is unlucky because he had a good game. Glad Van Gaal was at least prepared to change tactics in the second half. Got us back in the game. Not going to judge until we actually have our first team (or something close to it) out there. Congrats to Swansea. Well earned win.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

A pitch invader took a free kick in the West Ham/Spurs game :lmao

I want to say something about United losing, but I think everything that could be said about it has already been said.

Also, Sanogo starting up top today :cena4


----------



## tommo010

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> Looks like the David Moyes curse is still lingering around Old Trafford...


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Some wins for Spurs and Villa if results stay the same.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Black Jesus said:


> *A pitch invader took a free kick in the West Ham/Spurs game :lmao
> *
> I want to say something about United losing, but I think everything that could be said about it has already been said.
> 
> Also, Sanogo starting up top today :cena4


That not best bit about that moment for me its Eriksen reaction he looks at fan running at ball & give a him nod & when keeper saves fans shot eriksen puts hands on his head & can't believe he didnt score so brilliant legit laughed out loud when he did that.

McGeady goal is worth watching 6-7 plays around him blocking goal inside the box so takes touch & bend it off post into the top corner of the net, quite good that. 

Arsenal team to play Palace btw is

Szczesny
Debuchy Koscielny Chambers Gibbs
Arteta Wilshere Ramsey
Alexis sonagao Cazorla

Also no home team has won today on the first day of opening season so its over to you Arsenal.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Terrible Second Half for Everton. Can't play on your heels with a one goal lead and expect to win, even to a bad team. It's a draw but feels like a loss. Arsenal is up next.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

BRAVE performance and fightback from Leicester

Good to see them get a point with such a tough run of fixtures to start the season

Helps out United too in the race for Europa League


----------



## Shepard

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'll take a point at a ground we notoriously struggle at. Plus coming back from it is something I wouldn't have thought us capable of last season. Clearly the weak points are obvious and it'll be easier to judge the side when the window closes but we might do okay. PvA made up for his defensive lapse with a great cross. Buckley & Gomez looked solid coming off the bench too.

Oh and Cattermole's goal was sex.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Villa win on the opening day of the season, just like last year... :hmm:

Yep, it's going to be another one of those seasons. Brilliant. Still, I'm happy that we've won just hope we can actually string some wins together.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That Eric Dier goal for Spurs :banderas such a cool composed finish for a center half at 20 years old


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

after Rooney's goal we looked like we'd storm home and win it, then it all just fell apart again.

Nani atleast showed a bit of drive, Fellaini was his typical donkey self. Hopefully Nani/Januzaj on the wings is given a shot in the 4-2-3-1 shape.

RVP, Welbeck, Carrick, Evans, Rafael, Clev, Valencia, Shaw and Anderson all injured atm, tad ridiculous to start the season with a list like that. ahwell, only one game. HOWEVER, even :moyes1 managed to win his first game of the season, and we battered them too. strange.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Fletcher's my hero. Legitimately. But he was all kinds of awful today. So negative on the ball which is very unlike him.
> 
> Rush, try not to be too mad when Vidal gets a brace at Anfield in a glorious 2-0 win for United.


will that be in the champions league?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'd sell every player in the squad before I'd sack Van Gaal.



Kiz said:


> will that be in the champions league?


No mate, we didn't qualify for the Champions League.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> *I'd sell every player in the squad before I'd sack Van Gaal.*
> 
> 
> 
> No mate, we didn't qualify for the Champions League.


Would you then sack him when he can't field a starting 11? :brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Would you then sack him when he can't field a starting 11? :brodgers


He'd find a formation from somewhere.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> No mate, we didn't qualify for the Champions League.


So how's he going to score a brace then? :maury


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



MrEvans said:


> So how's he going to score a brace then? :maury


Because we play Liverpool in the Premier League. Twice actually. But only once at Anfield.

I know football is a new concept to most "City fans" but do try and keep up.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Because we play Liverpool in the Premier League. Twice actually. But only once at Anfield.
> 
> I know football is a new concept to most "City fans" but do try and keep up.


But, Vidal won't be playing for United.

I know talking about players you've not signed yet is a common concept for United fans, but you need to realize, you're a mid table club now. Won't be long till you're in the Championship as Blackburn 2.0.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Nerve struck.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

No retort.

#winner
#n0sc0p3
#kdratio50:0
#rekt
#wreckedbitch
#1v1promodfag


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Great win and clean sheet from the new look defence.










Cissokho throwing his shirt to the fans at the end what a GOAT.

Unlucky Stoke mongs







Shhh no tears only dreams of Stevie Ireland now.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm not liking the amount of haircuts we have in the team at the moment. I've never liked the idea of a sportsman that cares more about their hair than the game. Between Ramsey, Wilshere, Chambers, Sanchez, Debouchy and Giroud we look like the fucking Pet Shop Boyzone or whatever the fuck it is yall listen to across the pond.


----------



## kingfunkel

Impolite said:


> I'm not liking the amount of haircuts we have in the team at the moment. I've never liked the idea of a sportsman that cares more about their hair than the game. Between Ramsey, Wilshere, Chambers, Sanchez, Debouchy and Giroud we look like the fucking Pet Shop Boyzone or whatever the fuck it is yall listen to across the pond.


To be fair boyzone were awesome!! Although they do look like a bunch of tarts


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Impolite said:


> I'm not liking the amount of haircuts we have in the team at the moment. I've never liked the idea of a sportsman that cares more about their hair than the game. Between Ramsey, Wilshere, Chambers, Sanchez, Debouchy and Giroud we look like the fucking Pet Shop Boyzone or whatever the fuck it is yall listen to across the pond.


You should follow a proper BRAVE team like Villa then with no fucks given about poncy haircuts. :bigron This was the Villa hair line up today:

Bald

Bald - Bald © - Bald - Hair

Bald - Hair

Hair - Hair - Hair

Bald

DEM BALDYS​


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> You should follow a proper BRAVE team like Villa then with no fucks given about poncy haircuts. :bigron This was the Villa hair line up today:
> 
> Bald
> 
> Bald - Bald © - Bald - Hair
> 
> Bald - Hair
> 
> Hair - Hair - Hair
> 
> Bald
> 
> DEM BALDYS​


The great Bald Brad club as you're known in the States. I hereby dub your fine team the BALD EAGLES. The Land of the Brave.


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Very average performance, but game 1 and whatnot, meh.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

New Zidane bringing home the fantasy points


----------



## Sliced Bread no2

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Impolite said:


> I'm not liking the amount of haircuts we have in the team at the moment. I've never liked the idea of a sportsman that cares more about their hair than the game. Between Ramsey, Wilshere, Chambers, Sanchez, Debouchy and Giroud we look like the fucking Pet Shop Boyzone or whatever the fuck it is yall listen to across the pond.


These days, it's all about filling the handsome quota. Look at some of the players we've (Liverpool) signed. Emre Can, Adam Lallana, Alberto Moreno, Dejan Lovren, Javier Manquillo. Even Rickie Lambert has a certain ruggedness about him.

Did we sign those players because of how they play football? Nope, it's because they're bloody handsome!


----------



## Razor King

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

RamGOAT to the rescue again.


----------



## obby

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well this wasn't a good start Hutz


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Barkley out for 5 months, knee ligaments.


----------



## Knocks

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Five months?! Fuck me.

I guess if you swap Stones for Coleman and McGeady for Mirallas from today's line-up, you've got their best eleven until Barkley is back.

Also, can Chamakh please cut off whatever that stuff on his head is, for the love of christ.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Could be karma for all of Marty's trolling? :shrug

The universe works in mysterious ways. Off all the knee ligaments in all the solar systems in all the galaxies throughout the very darkest corners of the cosmos, it just so happened to be Ross

Good night sweet prince


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sucks about Barkley. But that's what usually happens to talent English youngsters...


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Do not joke about Ross.

You're lower than whale shit.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Very mediocre performance from Arsenal I thought. I love the fact that it was left to of all people ALEXIS SANCHEZ to pick up Brede Hangeland from a corner not once but twice.



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Could be karma for all of Marty's trolling? :shrug
> 
> The universe works in mysterious ways. Off all the knee ligaments in all the solar systems in all the galaxies throughout the very darkest corners of the cosmos, it just so happened to be Ross
> 
> Good night sweet prince


Glenn Hoddle is that you?

Really sucks for Barkley and Everton. Sucks for me too because his injury royally screwed up my fantasy team :hendo2


----------



## Knocks

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> Very mediocre performance from Arsenal I thought. I love the fact that it was left to of all people ALEXIS SANCHEZ to pick up Brede Hangeland from a corner not once but twice.
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Hoddle is that you?
> 
> Really sucks for Barkley and Everton. Sucks for me too because his injury royally screwed up my fantasy team :hendo2


I had a big dilemma on my hands with whether to have Mirallas or Barkley in my team. Thankfully it solved itself :hendo

Wilshere, Cazorla and Sanogo were pretty poor tonight. Expecting 4-2-3-1 and Giroud for Sanogo, Mert for Chambers and Ozil for Wilshere next week, unless they drop Cazorla and play 4-3-2-1 with Arteta, Ramsey and Wilshere in midfield.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Could be karma for all of Marty's trolling? :shrug
> 
> The universe works in mysterious ways. Off all the knee ligaments in all the solar systems in all the galaxies throughout the very darkest corners of the cosmos, it just so happened to be Ross
> 
> Good night sweet prince


Barkley missing 5 months and playing the rest of the season with one leg will breeze past Raheem Wright-Phillips to the YPOTY award.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well, 2-2 away to West Brom will do me. We usually get a hiding off them down there. Was hoping for a win, but we're Sunderland after all.


----------



## Knocks

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Looking forward to seeing Cattermole's goal on MOTD. :zayn3

Sounds like Rodwell had a good showing too, which I'm glad to hear.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Yikes at the overreactions to just one game. I suppose Arsenal were destined for a season of misery when they lost at home the first game of last season too. Or City were when they lost last week with a weakened team. Or Arsenal would have been if it wasn't for a later winner today. Moyes won his first game last season easily. Mean nothing for the rest of the season. As bad as the "tiki-taka is dead" crew everytime Barca lose a game. Calm down. 

Yeah it was an embarrassing performance and a poor result. So was Arsenal vs Villa last season. Not too worried because that team was all over the place and Bleckett at CB, Lingard at RWB and Young at LWB is obviously not how we'll look going forward. Haven't seen it back but they basically got 2 really scruffy goals off their only 2 decent attacks. Before we capitulated after the 2nd they did very little going forward so not as if we were dominated in the midfield. I'll be more worried when we're losing playing poor with something close to resembling our best team.

Main concern was how deflated we looked after they scored their 2nd. Before then when we looked bang on track to socre the next ourselves and then we were awful after it. Taking off Herera really killed our creativity in midfield. Fellaini just doesn't work on the ball for us, Fletcher had a mare of a game, Nani was garbage, Januzaj's final ball constantly let him down, Hernandez just isn't good enough at all with his back to goal and Young can't defend properly due to not being an actual defender. None of them will be in our first choice lineup though. *


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm not one for kneejerks and I agree with Seabs. I shall make one kneejerk reaction though and state that Blackett is absolute dogshit.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Impolite said:


> I'm not liking the amount of haircuts we have in the team at the moment. I've never liked the idea of a sportsman that cares more about their hair than the game. Between Ramsey, Wilshere, Chambers, Sanchez, Debouchy and Giroud we look like the fucking Pet Shop Boyzone or whatever the fuck it is yall listen to across the pond.


Maybe they should get together and form a boyband. They could call themselves...............

THE WENGER BOYS 




















*Uncle Joel from Barbados :haha


I'm a God damn genius :faint:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Thought Blackett was fine. Also thought Nani actually offered a lot. He was much better than Hernandez.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

why does it say 101 pages when 94 is the last?


----------



## Knocks

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Aside from his role in the second goal, I thought Blackett looked pretty comfortable out there. Completed more passes than anyone, and displayed impressive range with them.



SuperSaucySausages said:


> why does it say 101 pages when 94 is the last?


Deleted posts, I guess.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*He looked very inexperienced is all I'll say. Don't see him making it at Utd. Nani got on the ball a lot but as usual did nothing with it besides run around in circles sometimes. 

Our first XI of De Gea/Rafael/Jones/Smalling/Evans/Shaw/Herrera/Carrick/Mata/Rooney/RVP is just fine bar maybe Carrick. Just need to stock up on the depth now. That's really the only thing anyone should take from today. Depth in all 3 defensive positions and more quality at CM.*


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I think Blackett is a long way away from being good enough. He's been thrown in the deep end though, defence is a tough place for a young lad. I've given up on Nani, he was alright but it's just a waste of a player at this point.

Completed passes is irrelevant given the direction of them.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He is inexperienced though.

:draper2

I think he has a lot of talent, he's been fast tracked recently. He's a decent 4th/5th option and the back 3 system was probably more suited to him. I was far more concerned with the midfield than the CB's today. They had absolutely no chance with the 1st goal. 

Nani done a few nice things. Put a good ball into Rooney which almost lead to a goal and seemed to have some urgency about his play. I was pissed when he came on but thought he made a real difference, may just have been the formation switch.

Couldn't get over how poor/non-existent Mata was. Jones was fucking phenomenal btw, which he has been in pre-season. Although no doubt it will lead to inexplicable criticism seeing as he's despised by the media for some unknown reason.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Baines On Toast said:


> Barkley missing 5 months and playing the rest of the season with one leg will breeze past Raheem Wright-Phillips to the YPOTY award.


He is a back injury away from joining his m8 Rodders at Sunderland, supplying Jozy Altidore with through balls for the rest of his career. Through balls which won't end up in the goal.

Poor guy. Such promise


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Like with any of our kids (bar a talent like Januzaj), he needs a season loan at a Premier League club before we'll really know.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'd agree assuming we get some cover there.

Wilson's the one guy I want to see get a chance. He's exceptional. Future #9 IMO.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> He is a back injury away from joining his m8 Rodders at Sunderland, supplying Jozy Altidore with through balls for the rest of his career. Through balls which won't end up in the goal.
> 
> Poor guy. Such promise


Even if he quits playing professionally now and plays for a Sunday league team, he'll achieve more than Aaron Lennon MK II ever will.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Vader did you enjoy De Gea's donut moment for the second Swansea goal? :darren There is still time to sign Enklemann before the window closes.


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It is the first time United have lost their opening home fixture since 1972 (42 years). Breaking records Moyes style


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Everton's goals :durant3


----------



## Knocks

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Cattermole :trips5


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Cattermole kada

Never a penalty that mind...


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Robertson :mark:


----------



## tommo010

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://fat.gfycat.com/BaggyHeavenlyArcticduck.webm

Eriksons reaction :aryalol


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Vader did you enjoy De Gea's donut moment for the second Swansea goal? :darren There is still time to sign Enklemann before the window closes.


There's no chance thats on De Gea. Leave it out Husk.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*:lmao I've been waiting for hams to make that post all day.

Also Blackett for the goal fpalm. Christ lad. 

Forgot to mention it before but Smalling being confused by the old double sub and running off when Swansea's #12 was taken off was golden.*


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hams being predictably BAD

I have had a change of heart and it's time to reveal something to you, Hams. Villa are my 'second team' due to PERSONAL reasons. Dunno why that's capitalised. I'm harsh on them as I want them to succeed. I lost hope after the Joachim era.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We were not spectacular today. Thankfully we have the greatest player of this or any other generation in the team. That helps.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Yikes at the overreactions to just one game. I suppose Arsenal were destined for a season of misery when they lost at home the first game of last season too. Or City were when they lost last week with a weakened team. Or Arsenal would have been if it wasn't for a later winner today. Moyes won his first game last season easily. Mean nothing for the rest of the season. As bad as the "tiki-taka is dead" crew everytime Barca lose a game. Calm down.
> 
> Yeah it was an embarrassing performance and a poor result. So was Arsenal vs Villa last season. Not too worried because that team was all over the place and Bleckett at CB, Lingard at RWB and Young at LWB is obviously not how we'll look going forward. Haven't seen it back but they basically got 2 really scruffy goals off their only 2 decent attacks. Before we capitulated after the 2nd they did very little going forward so not as if we were dominated in the midfield. I'll be more worried when we're losing playing poor with something close to resembling our best team. *


Overreaction or just an amused reaction to all the shite United fans have been bleating about preseason? Also I wouldn't say Swansea's first goal was really scrappy. Was some woeful defending though. Their 2nd and United's goal were both scrappy.



Seabs said:


> *He looked very inexperienced is all I'll say. Don't see him making it at Utd. Nani got on the ball a lot but as usual did nothing with it besides run around in circles sometimes.
> 
> Our first XI of De Gea/Rafael/Jones/Smalling/Evans/Shaw/Herrera/Carrick/Mata/Rooney/RVP is just fine bar maybe Carrick. Just need to stock up on the depth now. That's really the only thing anyone should take from today. Depth in all 3 defensive positions and more quality at CM.*


Thats pretty much what i said in the transfer thread a month ago. United have a good first XI but their depth is woeful. 



Irish Jet said:


> Couldn't get over how poor/non-existent Mata was. Jones was fucking phenomenal btw, which he has been in pre-season. Although no doubt it will lead to inexplicable criticism seeing as he's despised by the media for some unknown reason.


Yeah i normally give Jones shit but he had a pretty good game. 


It wasn't a shock that United started to play much better when they switched to 4 at the back. Without Shaw/Rafael on the pitch they really don't have anyone that suits a wingback role. Young is not a back, neither is Lingard, Januzaj or Nani. They're all wingers. Liverpool played a 3-5-2 at times last season to get both Suarez/Sturridge up front together. Just made sense when you saw who we had available. United atm have RVP out, no fullbacks and still went with the 3-5-2. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

not quite sure what the return on some of the players from injury looks like, but for the next game I'd go for this considering who was available yesterday...

DDG

Keane Jones Smalling Blackett

Fletch Herrera

Nani Mata Januzaj

Rooney

we really do need some CB to come in and another CM so we can get rid of Fellaini. Rafael, Shaw and Evans coming back would be lovely.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm hopefully that the likes of rafael, Evans, Toni & welbeck will all be ok & ready for next weeks game v Sunderland. Only long term injuries appear to be shaw & carrick for us. It just depends on what shape LvG wants to use personally go with the 4-2-3-1 but LvG does need make decisions of mata young & fletch cos they all under performed yesterday & after all 3 having good pre seasons they didn't carry that form into match that mattered The most. That was something that disappointed me quite abit about yesterday was those 3 guys (young, mata & fletch) performances but most was our reaction after Rooney goal was not go for kill & instead switched off again mentally. LvG can be pretty stubborn even at the best of times & wonder if rafael fit & lack no natural back up lb still being at the team (unless something happens in next week for us in the window) will LvG go with wingback shape again? 

DdG 
Rafael jones smalling Blackett
Herrera Clev 
Young Rooney Adnan 
Welbeck 

Would be my ideal starting 11 v Sunderland. Due to whose available & not available to us right now.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *:lmao I've been waiting for hams to make that post all day.
> 
> Also Blackett for the goal fpalm. Christ lad.
> 
> Forgot to mention it before but Smalling being confused by the old double sub and running off when Swansea's #12 was taken off was golden.*


:hesk2 Everyone was mocking De Gea during the live catbox action Seabs Club Juniors. Come on lirds back me up, don't be scared cowards.

Also, leave Blackett alone the bright young man conducted himself with great aplomb and integrity :wilkins



Vader said:


> Hams being predictably BAD
> 
> I have had a change of heart and it's time to reveal something to you, Hams. Villa are my 'second team' due to PERSONAL reasons. Dunno why that's capitalised. I'm harsh on them as I want them to succeed. I lost hope after the Joachim era.


Heart warming stuff :lenny


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

A 'z' and an 'a' and the transformation of lads to lizards will be complete.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'd like those who criticised De Gea to also stand up to their obvious mistake and apologise for being clueless.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

in laughed until i realised he was my fantasy keeper

tbleroy i laughed most of the 90 mins. utd were appalling.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I do in laughs too. Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> :hesk2 Everyone was mocking De Gea during the live catbox action Seabs Club Juniors. Come on lirds back me up, don't be scared cowards.
> 
> Also, leave Blackett alone the bright young man conducted himself with great aplomb and integrity :wilkins
> 
> 
> 
> Heart warming stuff :lenny





Vader said:


> I'd like those who criticised De Gea to also stand up to their obvious mistake and apologise for being clueless.


read from the bottom up. lelUnited :moyes2


----------



## tommo010

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*









:duck


----------



## Kenny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:lmao


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mozza, Rush, Rockhead, Hams. Your integrity is in the line here (LOL ROCKHEAD & INTEGRITY). Take back those harsh words about our David. He's a wonderful man and you're all jealous.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So who got shitcanned and had all their posts deleted thus fucking the whole thread in the throat with the page count and such? Did Baby K decide to wipe someone from forum history again? Was it MrEvans?

Arsenal performance wasn't great yesterday. Palace clearly set out to do one job and they almost succeeded. Fair play to them for that. Of course if it had worked and we never won I'd be cursing them for their rugged anti-football devilry and praying to the old gods and the new that they be made to suckle on relegation's cold, hard teet. But that's a bridge we need not cross thanks to the greatest player of this or any other generation doing what the greatest player of this or any other generation does. Is there anything better in fitba than scoring a late winner? I was just about ready to sell my body for a ticket yesterday, and when we scored in stoppage time I absolutely regretted not doing it. 

Chambers was maybe my MotM, and have I mentioned how fuckin much I love that we signed him? That bit where he comes out of defence with the ball, overruns it a little but makes the sliding tackle to recover it and cool as you like passes it out to the wing was pretty dodgy from someone on a booking, but it was gorgeous either way (woulda been DOWNRIGHT STUPID if it never came off, obv). 

Midfield looked fairly tepid and not a whole lot was really working. Cazorla is a little hero and I love him, but it's a shame that he's kinda wasted out left. He isn't a winger, and his best stuff when he's out there comes in games where he can come inside and rotate with Ozil (who I actually think is really good out there, but not to the point where I'd want him playing out there the whole game as opposed to "roaming" and finding himself on the wing now and again). He wasn't able to do that yesterday because Wilshere just fucks the whole thing up and we should probably just offer a swap deal with whoever Paul Konchesky is playing for now (swap deal would be for Konchesky, obv). Nah but for real, y'all, I don't think Jack fits terribly well into the system right now and it'll take some more time for it to click, but with Ozil coming back I'm not sure he'll really get it. Cazorla and Ramsey both play far better when Ozil is on the park, basically. I fucking love Alexis' work ethic and his pressing is Rolph Harris on a nursery bus level persistent, but it felt like he was trying a bit too hard yesterday. Guy is absolutely filth though, and him and Ozil together can't not be lethal. 

We don't have the greatest out and out strikers in the world. Sanogo tries hard and his gangliness is fun to chuckle at when we're up 3-0 and he's tripping over his own feet celebrating, but it's not as amusing when you're 1-0 down and he's on the deck like a toppled giraffe. Tbf I do like him and I think he brings something different from Giroud, but he wasn't awesome yesterday. Giroud looked dangerous in spurts when he came on. I think he was involved in the goal somewhere, but I never really noticed in real time and I never saw MOTD because I was still clinging to the ceiling from the moment the goal went in in real time. So. Ya know.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What a pass Jordan... 

And people doubted his ability when he left us :lmao


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mixed feelings about the first half. Yeah we got a goal, but the team just isnt playing as entertaining football (as expected of course). Anfield was dead compared to last season.

Impressed with Manquillo particularly, Lovrens been good as well. Hoping we score 1/2 more times.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Solid first half. Lovren has been a beast thus far. Manquillo has started well, and Coutinho/Sterling need more of the ball.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



LFC_Styles said:


> Mixed feelings about the first half. Yeah we got a goal, but the team just isnt playing as entertaining football (as expected of course). Anfield was dead compared to last season.
> 
> Impressed with Manquillo particularly, Lovrens been good as well. Hoping we score 1/2 more times.


Complaining about winning, fucking hell.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I wasnt complaining  I was only saying we could be doing better.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yes, hold on now


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Southampton have been very good.


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That was a rather sweet goal.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Manquillo looks like he will be caught out from going forward a lot


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Davis had to score there


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ward-Prowse is having a good game. Southampton have a great youth set up really.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Gerrin Sturridge, Fantasy Points for me!


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lot better than I thought we would be. Should have at least got a draw.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Impressed with Southampton, Liverpool were absolute shite.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Game changed massively when Tadic came off. He was the Saints player that looked the most dangerous by far. Happy we got the 3 points. It was far from pretty but i'd take winning ugly over losing playing better football. 

Was happy with Manquillo. Had a solid debut. Lovren was a beast at the back. Very happy with him. 2nd half was utter shit until Tadic went off/Lambert came on.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Allen sub won you that game imo, he settled it down a bit and gave you composure with the ball.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Allen sub won you that game imo, he settled it down a bit and gave you composure with the ball.


We were still fairly shite after he came on but it was a good change seeing as Lucas decided that 45 mins of football was enough. Would have liked to see Can get some minutes but given the situation i'm more pleased we got the win.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Johnson and Lucas were the obvious weak links today and hopefully won't be starting many matches for us this season. 

Meanwhile STERLING :mark: Goal and an assist. Great start for the new SAS.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Such an ugly win but a win nonetheless. Delighted to have the 3 points.

I thought Manquillo was solid at RB, looks a great prospect. Lovren was quality at CB, looked so calm and assured. Allen did great when he came on, really settled us down after being rattled by Southampton. Sturridge was anonymous until his goal, got the winning goal though so that's all that counts.

Can't wait to have Lallana and Markovic in the side soon.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I have to admit Southampton outplayed us and we were lucky to get the 3 points. A win is a win nonetheless but that was nerve racking game to sit through.

We have Man City next though. That's going to be tough.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*SAS*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Shane Long cost £12 million. I had to pay £180 for two new tyres last month. I don't even care anymore, because that's nowhere near as bad as £12 million for Shane Long.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*HENDO'S PASS*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

fucking hell i hoped we'd heard the last of SAS


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> Maybe they should get together and form a boyband. They could call themselves...............
> 
> THE WENGER BOYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Uncle Joel from Barbados :haha
> 
> 
> I'm a God damn genius :faint:


WOULD YOU LOOK AT THE FUCKIN STATE OF REMY CABELLA!!! Fucking with Raheem's Prince impression for most ludicrous hairstyle of the opening weekend.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Liverpool will be lucky to get top four, IMO.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

cabella looks like jeff hardy.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Waffelz said:


> Liverpool will be lucky to get top four, IMO.


:duck



























































































































:duck


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Defence is still shaky as fuck and no Suarez.


----------



## CGS

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Only managed to catch the first half but a good result in the end it seems. That hendo pass :banderas. From the sounds of it though the defence still sounds a but shaky and will need a bit of time to really settle and gel together. Also still think one more out and out striker would be helpful, Sturridge is brilliant but if he gets injured at any time we are pretty fucked up front. Sterling is growing well but he wouldn't be able to do THAT much damage by himself.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Waffelz said:


> Defence is still shaky as fuck and no Suarez.


Lovren impressed, the backline needs time to settle + no Flanagan who is lightyears ahead of Johnson these days. No Lallana or Markovic either which hurt the attack a bit. Who do you expect to come up to the top 4? Everton won't, Spurs might and United are no chance.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I wouldn't really be worried if I was a Liverpool fan*. Opening day fixtures, especially after a World Cup, don't shape a whole season. I'd be feeling a bit Hutz about the prospect of not getting another striker in, but I wouldn't be shitting my knickers after beating a tidy Southampton side with a few of our potentially most important players out.




*other than obviously worrying about where my life went so horrifically wrong that I wound up being a Liverpool fan in the first place


----------



## Knocks

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pleasantly surprised by Southampton today, deserved a draw. Ward-Prowse looked great on the wing, glad he'll be getting more game time this year. If Rodriguez and Schneiderlin somehow both stay at the club I'm hoping he starts over Davis in midfield. Still can't believe how shit that shot of Davis' was.

Tadic had a decent game, that backheel :trips5

Pelle was poor though. Hopefully he improves and doesn't turn out to be another Afonso Alves :no:


----------



## Sliced Bread no2

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Don't think any of the top 7 have looked great so far this weekend. United and Everton obviously dropped points, but City, Liverpool, Arsenal and Spurs didn't exactly look like they got out of 2nd gear for their wins. A sign of a good team I suppose.

I expect them all to improve though. it's shaping up to be a fascinating year.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Hmmm so Utd are shit for playing poor with a much weakened squad but Liverpool are just fine for playing pretty poorly today.

I C.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Hmmm so Utd are shit for playing poor with a much weakened squad but Liverpool are just fine for playing pretty poorly today.
> 
> I C.*


I doubt this was directed at me or anyone in particular anyway, but yesterday I think I defended United and trotted out something about opening day fixtures there as well, and defending both United and Liverpool in the same weekend has left me violently ill. 

Nobody in last season's top 7 have looked great so far. I mean, I don't think United deserved to lose yesterday more than Liverpool did today. You just had to know that if any of them lost there'd be a ton of shit slinging in response to pre-season hype machines ("Rodger' Revolution," "LVG tactical genius," "the old Arsenal are back," "Eric Lamela might actually be decent," etc.).


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

meh performance, great 3 points. clichy, fernando and dzeko were great. the king being back is great. good to get minutes into vinny, demi, dinho and kun while keeping a clean sheet.

and irish jet, is this your account? http://twitter.com/TheUtdLads_


----------



## Sliced Bread no2

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Hmmm so Utd are shit for playing poor with a much weakened squad but Liverpool are just fine for playing pretty poorly today.
> 
> I C.*


Well, people are always going to be more lenient because they actually won their game, against a team that many would say are better than Swansea.

But in most reports I've read, they do make note of the fact that Liverpool will need to play better if they're to equal/better their achievements last year.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The best performance from a top 7 team is coming tomorrow. Relax and enjoy (Y)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> The best performance from a top 7 team is coming tomorrow. Relax and enjoy (Y)


Exactly.

#costahattrick

Really enjoyed watching Newcastle and Southampton's performance today. Exciting season ahead.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Sliced Bread no2 said:


> *Well, people are always going to be more lenient because they actually won their game, against a team that many would say are better than Swansea.
> *
> But in most reports I've read, they do make note of the fact that Liverpool will need to play better if they're to equal/better their achievements last year.


Last year, sure. Southampton are half the team they were. Same level as Swansea, if not worse.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Lovren 5 a twat indeed


----------



## Sliced Bread no2

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



kusksu said:


> Last year, sure. Southampton are half the team they were. Same level as Swansea, if not worse.


I wouldn't be so sure, they played very well today. Whether they can be that consistent or they were just trying to prove a point on the opening day remains to be seen, but Koeman seems to have pulled the remaining squad members together and got them playing some lovely football.

Tadic, Forster, Bertrand and Long seem like smart transfers too. Pelle and Taider may also come good, but I'd be lying if I said I knew anything about them.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

United-Swansea was the only full game I managed to catch this weekend and holy shit it was amazing. LOL @ United. Did not expect that at all, even with all the injuries. Mediocre performances from everyone except Januzaj and Jones. Adnan's final ball/decision making was pretty poor but he was United's only real attacking threat and gave Taylor a torrid time with his pace. Reading through this thread it seems like Man U fans are ready to ditch the 3-4-1-2 after only one bad performance and defeat when they had a bunch of players out injured. I wouldn't be so hasty to discard it but the worrying thing is that it isn't a system that suits Januzaj and he needs to be playing. Swansea were much, much better than I thought they would be and although it's only one game it will do the world of good for their confidence. GYLFI SIGURDSSON


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I don't particularly care about the system tbh. I think ideally Van Gaal wants to play a 4-3-3 but he's inherited such an unbalanced squad that he can't. You can fit Januzaj in by taking Mata out, which is exactly what I'd do, or put him up front alongside Rooney and give KAGAWA a shot. Mata's looked uncomfortable in the system, as much as he says it suits him.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> I don't particularly care about the system tbh. I think ideally Van Gaal wants to play a 4-3-3 but he's inherited such an unbalanced squad that he can't. You can fit Januzaj in by taking Mata out, which is exactly what I'd do, or put him up front alongside Rooney and give KAGAWA a shot. Mata's looked uncomfortable in the system, as much as he says it suits him.


Admittedly I only saw highlights but I was under the impression that Mata had a good pre-season. Even if he didn't he's still one of your best players and should be in the starting XI regardless of the system. Januzaj could definitely play behind the strikers but I wouldn't drop Mata. 3-4-2-1 with Mata and Januzaj behind Rooney could be worth a shot until Van Persie and Welbeck are fit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Should have came in earlier for Bertrand tbh. He's not fat like Luke Shaw.
> 
> So excited for tomorrow. I expect this line up
> 
> Courtois
> 
> Azpilicueta- Cahill- Terry - Filipe Luis
> 
> Fabregas - Matic
> 
> Willian- Oscar- Hazard
> 
> Costa​
> Will be mad if Courtois doesn't start ahead of Cech.
> 
> Also just realized this isn't the league thread, whatever I don't currr.


Think Ivanovic will play since he's been training from the start of preseason. Who starts out of Azpi and Luis I have no idea. Salah could be a surprise starter as well, due to the Brazilians and Schurrle coming back late and still not 100% fit.

Reckon Courtois will start.


----------



## Meki

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I thought Fabregas would be playing the number ten role at Chelsea?


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Nah. He's shown he's a lot better deeper in preseason and Mourinho wants him to dictate the pace of our play, so he'll be deep unless we have a lot of injuries and we need him in the #10 role.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> Lovren impressed, the backline needs time to settle + no Flanagan who is lightyears ahead of Johnson these days. No Lallana or Markovic either which hurt the attack a bit. Who do you expect to come up to the top 4? *Everton won't, Spurs might and United are no chance*.


:duck



























:duck


you are the WOAT, RUS


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Still disappointed over our loss yesterday. Was hoping we'd be able to get the win, especially after the great pre-season we had under Van Gaal.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Just don't be crying when United fail to make the top 4 again, like i predicted last year Adam :hayden3


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Guess it's hard considering that's the first time in over twenty years we've fallen out the top four. It's more like second nature for Liverpool. Oh well congratulations on your amazing achievement of making it in the Champions League, no one expected Suarez to be able to carry you to 2nd in the league.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You're a bit salty.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So salty. Someone's a little mad aren't they? :hayden3


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So mad. Someone's quite cantankerous aren't they? :hayden3


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Bullies.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

thread needs a salt reduced version


----------



## sexytyrone97

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Crystal Palace should stick with Keith Millen for at least the first half of the season imo. Just at least until we get some stability. The players know we can trust him and he won't pull a Tony, having been a childhood supporter of us. He genuinely seems to love the club and had us playing alright on Saturday, given the circumstances coming into the game.

Though Arsenal were trash, we did play pretty well on Sunday morning (Saturday). Chamakh's first half was pretty poor and Bolasie's second half wasn't great, but I really liked Kelly's and Hangeland's (well minus the play that lead to Arsenal's first goal) games. We should have started Dwight Gayle instead of Fraizer Campbell though.

Lel'd at one of my mates who's an Arsenal fan that was actually happy about the win for them.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sign of a good squad...win when you play like shit. :side:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Why would he not be happy with the win, anyway? 

"We haven't been at it today. Hey, we should lose! That'll show us!"

Be unimpressed with the performance, but a win is a win and you take every one you can get.


----------



## ABK

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



AwSmash said:


> Lel'd at one of my mates who's an Arsenal fan that was actually happy about the win for them.


Why won't he be happy with a win on the first day of the season when they were on verge of a draw? A win would boost the squad confidence overall and it's always nice to get on to a pretty good start.

Can't wait for our game tonight. Always feels great watching season openers.


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Looking forward to a Chelsea game. I feel dirty.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Danny Ings to go in dry.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



AwSmash said:


> Crystal Palace should stick with Keith Millen for at least the first half of the season imo. Just at least until we get some stability. The players know we can trust him and he won't pull a Tony, having been a childhood supporter of us. He genuinely seems to love the club and had us playing alright on Saturday, given the circumstances coming into the game.
> 
> Though Arsenal were trash, we did play pretty well on Sunday morning (Saturday). Chamakh's first half was pretty poor and Bolasie's second half wasn't great, but I really liked Kelly's and Hangeland's (well minus the play that lead to Arsenal's first goal) games. We should have started Dwight Gayle instead of Fraizer Campbell though.
> 
> Lel'd at one of my mates who's an Arsenal fan that was actually happy about the win for them.


Didn't know you were a palace fan :hb


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Not Salty at all lol, just stating "facts" like your mate Rafa. Seriously though on this weeks games so far none of them seemed like comfortable wins for the big teams. Expect Chelsea to smash Burnley today.

Sterling has really improved a ton, his shooting is a lot better and seems like his decision making has improved too. Looks like he's going to be lethal in a few years. Liverpool should be looking to keep him till he retires but I wouldn't be surprised if a Real or Barca come in for him.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Sign of a good squad...win when you play like shit. :side:


Christmas Title Contenders imo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> Not Salty at all lol, just stating "facts" like your mate Rafa. Seriously though on this weeks games so far none of them seemed like comfortable wins for the big teams. Expect Chelsea to smash Burnley today.
> 
> Sterling has really improved a ton, his shooting is a lot better and seems like his decision making has improved too. Looks like he's going to be lethal in a few years. Liverpool should be looking to keep him till he retires but I wouldn't be surprised if a Real or Barca come in for him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I CANNOT FUCKING WAIT FOR TONIGHT :mark:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> I CANNOT FUCKING WAIT FOR TONIGHT :mark:


I'm so excited too mayne!

Its the first time in a while I feel our squad is complete (we could use one more striker tbh), however there is quality and depth in every position (at least I think so). Need to win the league this season.


----------



## thevaliumkid

We started well  

I don't go to games at OT since the parasites took over in 2005,(I do most away games) but watching at home it's ridiculous how they have been allowed to destroy my club, I'm sure you all think it's great, but even for a club I hate (Leeds for example) I don't think foreign vultures should be allowed to do what they have.

We've spent on a par with teams like Newcastle. Every year we spend less than Liverpool, Chelsea, even spurs. And we generate FAR more than anyone else cash wise. 

Anyway, well do marginally better than we did last year, prob finish 4th at a push, probably 5th, LVG won't last the season, not that he'll be sacked, he'll walk, sick of doing his job with his hands tied behind his back, it's Fucking incredible that Ferguson in his last few seasons still managed to win the title despite having a team in decline, and not being able to get the big names or pay the bug wages even tho we have more money than anyone. 

Chelsea or City will win it again, and so they should with all the sugar daddy money they've spent.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I remember the days of Newcastle spending 28m on a holding midfielder and 36m on an attacking midfielder last season fondly.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



thevaliumkid said:


> We started well
> 
> I don't go to games at OT since the *parasites *took over in 2005,(I do most away games) but watching at home it's ridiculous how they have been allowed to destroy my club, I'm sure you all think it's great, but even for a club I hate (Leeds for example) I don't think *foreign vultures* should be allowed to do what they have.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's times like this when you guys should really appreciate me.


----------



## thevaliumkid

SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> I remember the days of Newcastle spending 28m on a holding midfielder and 36m on an attacking midfielder last season fondly.


Check out the net spending of the two clubs the past few years.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Goku said:


> Looking forward to a Chelsea game. I feel dirty.





thevaliumkid said:


> We started well
> 
> *I don't go to games at OT since the parasites took over in 2005,(I do most away games) but watching at home it's ridiculous how they have been allowed to destroy my club, I'm sure you all think it's great, but even for a club I hate (Leeds for example) I don't think foreign vultures should be allowed to do what they have.*
> 
> We've spent on a par with teams like Newcastle. Every year we spend less than Liverpool, Chelsea, even spurs. And we generate FAR more than anyone else cash wise.
> 
> Anyway, well do marginally better than we did last year, prob finish 4th at a push, probably 5th, LVG won't last the season, not that he'll be sacked, he'll walk, sick of doing his job with his hands tied behind his back, it's Fucking incredible that Ferguson in his last few seasons still managed to win the title despite having a team in decline, and not being able to get the big names or pay the bug wages even tho we have more money than anyone.
> 
> Chelsea or City will win it again, and so they should with all the sugar daddy money they've spent.


Jesus Christ that's a bit racist. I bet you don't want out good foreign players out the club do ya'. We wouldn't be the same if we didn't have a diverse fan base supporting our club or if we just had England players in the team.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Okay.

14/15: £56m vs £16m
13/14: £68m vs -£19.4m
12/13: £54m vs £15.5m
11/12: £36.5m vs £9m
10/11: £9.5m vs -£21m

Yep, definitely spending the same.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



thevaliumkid said:


> Check out the net spending of the two clubs the past few years.


Since the Andy Caroll transfer during the 2010/11 season:

Newcastle total spend: £88.4m (on 28 Players)
Newaslte total fees recieved: £56.3m (from 9 players)
Newcastle net spend: £32.1m

Man United total spend: £239.6m (on 18 players)
Manchester United total fees recieved £35.9m (from 20 players)
Manchester United net spend: £203.7m

source: http://www.transferleague.co.uk/premiership-transfers/manchester-united-transfers.html

pls tell me more about how your transfer outlay has been anywhere near comparable to Newcastle's over the past few seasons.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:lmao

Fucks sake.

Irish Jet, Slient Alarm, united_07 - I genuinely apologise for any negative comments I've said about you.

Seabs, Cottondick - I appreciate you both for not being mongs

Monster - I enjoy your essays

Me - keep it up lad


We need to stay strong in these harsh times where newcomers are threatening to embarrass us.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

There's no way Newcastle have spent anything close to us.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

lel at the xenaphobickid hating foreigners taking the jobs of hardworking brits.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> :lmao
> 
> Fucks sake.
> 
> Irish Jet, Slient Alarm, united_07 - I genuinely apologise for any negative comments I've said about you.
> 
> Seabs, Cottondick - I appreciate you both for not being mongs
> 
> Monster - I enjoy your essays
> 
> Me - keep it up lad
> 
> 
> We need to stay strong in these harsh times where newcomers are threatening to embarrass us.


Now you know how BULK and I felt when Styles and GS came around last season.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I apologise for not having shown greater amounts of sympathy at the time.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Courtois gets the nod tonight.

Who'd be your number one Chelsea fans?


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Courtois gets the nod tonight.
> 
> Who'd be your number one Chelsea fans?


Courtois is the right choice. Cech has been fantastic for us but Courtois is already one of the best keepers in the world and should be for the next decade, now is the time to buy into him as much as possible and make sure he stays with us for that decade.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Cech to get unhappy and kill the morale from within. Jose sacked in October after a winless start.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Courtois is the best keeper in the world.*


----------



## Hamada

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Courtois starting? 


Jose you sly old dog, you got me interested in this match now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I have Neuer slightly above him at this moment.

Chelsea team v Burnley: Courtois; Ivanovic, Cahill, Terry (c), Azpilicueta; Fabregas, Matic; Schurrle, Oscar, Hazard; Diego Costa

What a team. Screws over the fantasy Luis dick riders and our front 6 is just :trips5


----------



## God™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm quite pleased Jose didn't go the safe option in Willian over Schurrle.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I like Schurrle as an impact sub, but I'm totally fine with either starting. Schurrle adds a real goal threat though, so Burnley have a lot to deal with tonight.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> I have Neuer slightly above him at this moment.
> 
> Chelsea team v Burnley: Courtois; Ivanovic, Cahill, Terry (c), Azpilicueta; Fabregas, Matic; Schurrle, Oscar, Hazard; Diego Costa
> 
> What a team. *Screws over the fantasy Luis dick riders* and our front 6 is just :trips5


only if the grey haired cunt rag subs him on. which he will. cos he's a cuntrag


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yeah if he brings on Luis bitches will die.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

J.A.G has died.

:jose :jose :jose

true voice of football


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That's probably the strongest Chelsea line-up I could pick (except maybe Luis @ LB but idk, chemistry etc.)



Seabs said:


> *Courtois is the best keeper in the world.*


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> J.A.G has died.
> 
> 
> 
> true voice of football


Those halcyon days of scrambling to find batteries for the radio to listen to the scores and then trying to guess the scores based on how he said each team's name.

:jose


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The voice of every Saturday evening.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Jose finally starting Schurrle

Should have done so last season tbhendo. Bus driver Willian deserves the bench

FUCK JOSE FOR NOT STARTING LUIS


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's only the start, BIG PETE THE GOAT will come back :jose 

Cech to start on Saturday and I expect Ramires to start next week in a 4-3-3 unless Oscar has an exceptional game tonight, other than that it's a great team.

Hopefully we win it 4-5.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Stop living in the past, Rock316AE. Join me in the future


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I can see it, 2017, Courtois wants to leave after a big offer from Madrid and we bring back Hilario after BIG GAME Big Petr Cech leads PSG to back to back CL wins. 

Only one game, far from over... :jose

But seriously, I expect a difficult game, the atmosphere in the stadium should be big for them.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



God™;38457754 said:


> I'm quite pleased Jose didn't go the safe option in Willian over Schurrle.


But Willian and Schurrle play the same role. Schurrle puts in just as big a shift defensively as Willian. They're as safe as each other.



Joel said:


> I like Schurrle as an impact sub, but I'm totally fine with either starting. Schurrle adds a real goal threat though, so Burnley have a lot to deal with tonight.


Schurrle is a definite starter for me after the World Cup he had.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Great atmosphere for the game tonight. This is what the Prem is all about. Opening match, the underdog, a newly promoted side that hasn't been in the top division for years at home against big spending Chelsea, with their new striker. :sparker

As I heard someone joking on the radio earlier, I don't think the Chelsea fans will be able to purchase their GOAT's cheese ciabatta at half time at Turf Moor. :torres


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

G'wan Burnley.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Costa is absolutely brilliant. People tend to just focus on his physical attributes but he's got pretty much everything.


----------



## Cliffy

Brilliant goal


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What a fucking ridiculously good goal.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Chelsea are looking really good, some really nice football. Costa doesn't seem like much of a thread but seems to be at the right place at the right time and knows how to hit the back of the net. Exactly what you need in a striker.


----------



## ABK

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Burnley are just meh of an opposition so I'm not getting carried away, but Fabregas is :trips5


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

am scared, mayne....


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Only first game of the season, only half time and only Burnley, but the way we are moving the ball is ridiculously good.

Cesc just sees things no other Chelsea player can. Schurrle makes that run last season, but that ball aint coming. That's the difference now.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What's the record for goals conceded in a season? I expect Burnley to set a new one whatever it is.


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Cech to get unhappy and kill the morale from within. Jose sacked in October after a winless start.


:clap



Seabs said:


> *Courtois is the best keeper in the world.*


:rust



Joel said:


> I have Neuer slightly above him at this moment.
> 
> Chelsea team v Burnley: Courtois; Ivanovic, Cahill, Terry (c), Azpilicueta; Fabregas, Matic; Schurrle, Oscar, Hazard; Diego Costa
> 
> What a team. Screws over the fantasy Luis dick riders and our front 6 is just :trips5


Don't worry, Mourinhoe will sink the team.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fabregas might end up having an okay season.

We have a Rust Cohle smilie? Tremendous. 






















:rust


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Eh. Cruised and assed around in that second half. Didn't seem to want to go full pelt. Thought it was very sloppy at times, which I will put down to fitness and sharpness not being all there.

Thought Cahill was utter garbage. Like really terrible. Matic could have done better defensively too.

Anything that goes in the air is Courtois'. Phenomenal talent. Costa linked well with the attackers and took his goal well. He'll have absolutely no problem in this system whatsoever. But we'll see how he contributes when teams like West Ham park the bus. Then again, Cesc is a fucking passing genius and will find a way for the ball to go through that bus. Guy just controls everything. Probably our most important player.

So yeah, nice first half besides the first 10 mins. When the sharpness returns and we pass the ball like that, teams won't be able to live with us. No doubt about it.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Can't believe we passed on the chance to re-sign him. This is going to be worse than RVP's first season at United.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

This tweet accurate?

Cesc Fabregas got more assists in his first 45 mins for Chelsea than Carrick, Fletcher, Cleverley and Fellaini got last season combined.

United fans? cant be arsed googling stats, someone must know..


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wouldn't be surprised. None of them did anything to create goals really and Fellaini and Cleverley are useless.


----------



## Humph

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Fabregas said:


> Can't believe we passed on the chance to re-sign him. This is going to be worse than RVP's first season at United.


Would rather have Rambo going forward. There was no room for both of them with Ozil at number 10.

Also, Giroud hits 100 apps tomorrow, what the fuck.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The Prem will be absolute piss for Cesc. It's like a lot of people forgot how good he was just because he didn't fit in with those ****** choirboys at Barca.



Joel said:


> Costa linked well with the attackers and took his goal well. He'll have absolutely no problem in this system whatsoever. But we'll see how he contributes when teams like West Ham park the bus.


He'll get plenty of practice against buses everyday in training :agree:


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Hopefully this doesn't crash anyone's pentinum 4. Schurrle's movement is so good right there. Burnley have no idea what's happening until it's way too late.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> He'll get plenty of practice against buses everyday in training :agree:


Yeah. We still need to practice that bus for any potential games vs Madrid, Barca or Bayern in Europe. Don't need it for anyone in the Prem though.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Eh. Cruised and assed around in that second half. Didn't seem to want to go full pelt. Thought it was very sloppy at times, which I will put down to fitness and sharpness not being all there.


Mourinho gave his side a good bollocking at half time for playing some good football.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fabregas looked so damn good and although it was only Burnley I don't think anyone's jumping the gun by saying Chelsea are considerably more dangerous this year with Cesc and Costa in the team. We won't see many passes as good as Fabregas' assist to Schurrle this season. Speaking of Schurrle, he's going to be a serious weapon for Chelsea. Doesn't matter if he starts or comes on as an impact sub, dude is a threat. If Cesc and Costa stay fit Chelsea are my favorites for the title.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Quite enjoyed that first half. Second half, not so much. Apart from that good shot from Arfield that Courtois saved, there wasn't much threat from Burnley, so it was still comfortable despite not really going for the kill. Costa picking up scraps and scoring is what we need from a striker. And he seems to be up for running after everything which is great. Drogba cameo, but as long as he can still hold up the ball, kill time, and serve when Costa needs a rest, he will come of use. Fabregas' assist was phenomenal, hope to see more like that this season. For what its worth, I think he looked excellent playing deeper in preseason and I think he will have a good season. In a few games Chelsea should be able to kick it up to full gear, and I can't wait to see the team then. Also think Schurrle is up for a good year.

Show no mercy to the likes of Sunderland and Villa who made us drop points last season! :bigron


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Yeah. We still need to practice that bus for any potential games vs Madrid, Barca or Bayern in Europe. Don't need it for anyone in the Prem though.


Gonna need the bus for Anfield, brother


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We need a bus to get there. But Suarez is gone, so we can leave it parked outside the stadium now and get into our new ferrari driven by Costa and Fabregas and just cruise through your gol over and over :terry


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fantastic 1st half from Chelsea last night. Didn't watch the 2nd. Knew it wasn't going to last.

But yeah, they should play like that all the time.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Fabregas might end up having an okay season.
> 
> We have a Rust Cohle smilie? Tremendous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rust


i made a few of them but only that one got added











Joel said:


> We need a bus to get there. But Suarez is gone, so we can leave it parked outside the stadium now and get into our new ferrari driven by Costa and Fabregas and just cruise through your gol over and over :terry


inb4 Jose plays a 6-3-1 at anfield again


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Cesc is a talented, talented man. Cannot hate.

I don't get why it is being thrown in our face about him. If Arsene wanted him, he would have signed him. I'm happy with Ozil and Ramsey. Wish a Cesc an awesome season.

The one that should be thrown in our face is Costa. Fuck, we need him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You wouldn't have got Costa, so no need to stress over that.






If Rafa takes the challenge I will never say a bad word on him again.


----------



## Brock

Are Liverpool on Sky today or tomorrow anyone know? (Champ League).


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Liverpool are already in the group stage.


----------



## Brock

Joel said:


> Liverpool are already in the group stage.


Oh fuck I thought the group stages kicked off this week lol. Forgot about the qualifiers.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Looks like Rojo to United is dead certain apart from not signing. We still need another centre back in as Rojo isn't enough, especially if he turns to be a flop we are screwed. Another centre midfielder in essential as well, Fletcher just doesn't seem to cut it anymore and we need someone to partner Hererra in the long run. Seems like Van Gaal doesn't want to pay big bucks unless it's for Strootman as he has a preference for him.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Was a bad start to the season from us but I wouldn't read too much into it. We're still getting used to the new formation and had several players missing that'd probably have started. I still think we need to make at least a couple of more signings, and with them, plus our injured players returning and hopefully staying fit, we'll be okay

Even though it was only Burnley, Chelsea look like the clear favourites to go on and win the league but, who knows? Anything can happen in the PL. I wouldn't put there name on the trophy just yet

Fabregas is looking to be the buy of the season. I'm still surprised more teams weren't in for him - he's one of the best CMs in the world and was going for hardly anything considering todays market!

City look like they can't be arsed and are still pulling out victories. That's a good sign for them

That Cabella for Newcastle looks like a good player. Hopefully he doesn't go the Ben Arfa route and get fat & lazy


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ben Arfa'a biggest problem seems to be that Pardew doesn't rate him, even when he was scoring ridiculous goals. I still think we are going to sign a couple more players. If we smashed Swansea at home on the opening day, Van Gaal may have been happy with the squad he's got but he can clearly see now that are defence is still no where near close to good enough and we really need someone who can power through in midfield and can be powerful going forward and defending.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Reckon Matic will easily be Chelsea's best player but it'll obviously go unrecognised. He's basically what us and Arsenal could have done with. Chelsea have had an absolutely superb 2014 in regards to players in and out.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I don't understand how they're getting such good prices for players they don't want either. David Luiz £50million everyone knew that was ridiculous but even getting £37million for Mata was really good. Everton taking Lukaku off their hands for nearly £30million is brilliant business on there end too.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yeah, Chesc was clearly very good last night (I'd say great, but lel Burnley), but if I could have one of Chelsea's midfielders at Arsenal it'd be Matic. We really didn't need Fabregas this season and the only reason I would've wanted him is basically because fuck Chelsea or United getting him (I said this to Seabs before Fabregas had signed for Chelsea, btw). We have Ozil and the greatest player of this or any other generation; we need a Matic way more than we need a Fabregas.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Yeah, Chesc was clearly very good last night (I'd say great, but lel Burnley), but if I could have one of Chelsea's midfielders at Arsenal it'd be Matic. We really didn't need Fabregas this season and the only reason I would've wanted him is basically because fuck Chelsea or United getting him (I said this to Seabs before Fabregas had signed for Chelsea, btw). We have Ozil and the greatest player of this or any other generation; we need a Matic way more than we need a Fabregas.


Wait... Who are you talking about as the greatest player...?


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ramsey


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rojo officially signed for United now, Nani has gone the other way on a loan deal. Can't say I'm particularly happy or disappointed with the move. We need a CB and I've not been fond of Nani for years. So it's not going to be a loss to not have him for a season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

what i want to know is, how has ramsey never gotten a call up to the english team?


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> Ramsey


That's not even funny. :|


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's ridiculous how he's not been capped and we keep taking gash like Cleverley and Wilshere.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> what i want to know is, how has ramsey never gotten a call up to the english team?


Because he's Welsh... Are you guys actually serious or have you lot lost it?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> It's ridiculous how he's not been capped and we keep taking gash like Cleverley and Wilshere.


woy :bow

truly staggering


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> Because he's Welsh... Are you guys actually serious or have you lot lost it?


How do you explain Shane Long never getting an England cap then? 

Not even 1 is a joke.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> Because he's Welsh... Are you guys actually serious or have you lot lost it?












You edited that last part in as well you scampi smelling tart.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> Reckon Matic will easily be Chelsea's best player but it'll obviously go unrecognised. He's basically what us and Arsenal could have done with. Chelsea have had an absolutely superb 2014 in regards to players in and out.


Yeah, Matic is a boss. If I'm being honest, I'd like him to have just a tiny bit more to his defensive game, but him and Cesc will dominate midfields.

Can't disagree with you on the transfers either. I still miss watching Mata in blue a lot though. But it was the right decision for him and us.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> You edited that last part in as well you scampi smelling tart.


Well done you can read I edited my post. It's not really editing if I'm adding to the post numb nuts.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It doesn't state you edited your post anywhere. You just realised how stupid your initial comment was so you filled your keks and edited it hoping no one saw.

I saw.

I always saw.

I mean see.


Seriously though. As if you were caught by that little fishing trip hahaha.

You'll never live it down, Dingle.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

England/Welsh team would be nice.

Bale and Ramsey added to England's shit? :westbrook2


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> It doesn't state you edited your post anywhere. You just realised how stupid your initial comment was so you filled your keks and edited it hoping no one saw.
> 
> I saw.
> 
> I always saw.
> 
> I mean see.
> 
> 
> Seriously though. As if you were caught by that little fishing trip hahaha.
> 
> You'll never live it down, Dingle.


Just because I added to my post doesn't mean I wanted to change what I say. I've been on numerous forums and the amount of idiots I've seen I would be surprised if you guys thought Ramsey was English. Most forums also show that you've edited a post, didn't know this forum didn't as I never take notice on mobile browsing.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If you edit it like within a minute (approx.) after posting, the note that you have edited doesn't appear.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Baines On Toast said:


> How do you explain *Shane Long *never getting an England cap then?
> 
> Not even 1 is a joke.


Sh-long*


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> If you edit it like within a minute (approx.) after posting, the note that you have edited doesn't appear.


Ah ok, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

https://vine.co/v/M327UZzZOzx

:duck


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Long will officially become English when we buy him from Southampton in a year.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Speaks no english? why isnt rooney his fav player then?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> Wait... Who are you talking about as the greatest player...?





Vader said:


> Ramsey





ChipsDaily said:


> That's not even funny. :|


Get out, Chip. Get fucking out before I do something I regret.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Giroud was a donkey yesterday but I think he will start banging in goals with time. Arsenal could do with another striker, especially if Giroud starts trailing off like he did near the end of last season. Or they can try Sanchez or Walcott centrally, which is probably what Wenger will do. Might not need to do anything if Ramsey stays fit and scores like a MANIAC.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yeah, I pretty much said all of that re: Giroud as well (in the other thread). All except the last line, because that shouldn't even need to be questioned at this point (he's not globally known as the greatest player of this or any other generation for nothing).


----------



## Hamada

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

His only trip to Old Trafford was in 2009? That's more times than most United fans :side:


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Get out, Chip. Get fucking out before I do something I regret.


Nah, I like it here.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> Nah, I like it here.


THEN GET WITH THE FUCKING PROGRAMME AND STOP BEING A RIDICULOUS KUNT.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Think it's gonna be Chelsea's year, man city will be 2nd. Arsenal & man Utd to follow in 3rd and 4th.


Not sure how loserfool will do without suarez, reckon about 8th or 9th. 

GGMU.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

^^Nice name Flanders.

When was the last time you actually watched football? Liverpool aren't finishing below 5th.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> THEN GET WITH THE FUCKING PROGRAMME AND STOP BEING A RIDICULOUS KUNT.


Looks like a touched a nerve. Not saying Ramsey isn't a great player. He's just no where near the best player you've ever had.


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> Looks like a touched a nerve. Not saying Ramsey isn't a great player. He's just no where near the best player you've ever had.


hahahahahahahahaha














































































































































hahahahahaha


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> Looks like a touched a nerve. Not saying Ramsey isn't a great player. He's just no where near the best player you've ever had.


He's the greatest player of this or any other generation. Stop being silly. Typical Man United fan BLINDNESS.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> He's the greatest player of this or any other generation. Stop being silly. Typical Man United fan BLINDNESS.


Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ramsey is a legend.

Easily one of the top three central midfielders from last season.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> Cardiff City owner Vincent Tan has taken the ultimate revenge on Malky Mackay.
> 
> Crystal Palace yesterday did a dramatic U-turn and withdrew their job offer to former Cardiff boss Mackay.
> 
> It came after Cardiff submitted a dossier to the Football Association questioning Mackay’s conduct during his reign at the Welsh club.


http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/malky-mackays-crystal-palace-offer-4081081


REVENGE OF TAN


----------



## Humph

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

JOEL needs to be given a go upfront if Giroud continues to slow down moves and disappoint against bigger teams.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Bummed Joel didn't come on last night... that was lame.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Shepard said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/malky-mackays-crystal-palace-offer-4081081
> 
> 
> REVENGE OF TAN


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Think it's gonna be Chelsea's year, man city will be 2nd. Arsenal & man Utd to follow in 3rd and 4th.
> 
> 
> Not sure how loserfool will do without suarez, reckon about 8th or 9th.
> 
> GGMU.


You've just used the term 'loserfool', what chance you had to make a first impression has now been ruined.

Please proceed to place yourself in the nearest bin next to GS.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So Malky is a racist hey.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wow.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ar...st-homophobic-text-messages-time-Cardiff.html


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

_*Strong link sharing skills.*_


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://tinyurl.com/m9oenyd

oh dear malky. you know you've fucked up when vincent tan is the good guy in all of this.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:side:


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*I would give up a lot to see Tan's reaction to finding out about this.*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Bet Tan has deliberately waited to release it until he was close to another job.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Bet Tan has deliberately waited to release it until he was close to another job.


Malky's own fault. When you're in the public eye you really should be more careful of who you say things to and share information with.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

There had been murmurs about Mackay before but absolutely no one even dared suggest that Tan was actually not solely driven by his own insane agenda. Hope the media latches on to this like they did then, because this is absolutely horrendous what's coming out. Mackay will probably have to move to Italy to get a job. The cunt.

At least with Keys it was JUST BANTER.


----------



## onlytoview

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Bet Tan has deliberately waited to release it until he was close to another job.


He compiled this two weeks ago and sent it to the FA. Pulis still had a job at that point. 

I am fucking glad this has come out. I wanted Malky gone after his awful transfers and awful football. I trusted Tan's judgement on MM all the time, but I never thought this would come out. Feel sorry for our players and staff that this shit has been said behind their backs (not all though, he racially abused one of our young Welsh lads who has Somali parents). Sad thing is there are more emails and texts that will hopefully come out and make sure Moody and Malky rot.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> Malky's own fault. When you're in the public eye you really should be more careful of who you say things to and share information with.


Whether Mackay and Moody's private exchanges had the right to be put in the public eye is a completely different debate but yeah, it does all seem incredibly pathetic. neither of these clowns are going to be employed at a high level for quite a while now and deservedly so.

I just pray there was nothing underhand with us loaning Brayford off Cardiff last year, knowing our luck there will be and we'll be relegated, stripped of our FA Cup money and be forced to play without a right back or something.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I always knew Vincent Tan was a good guy. Go back to the first Prem thread last year around Xmas time and see the appreciation post for him I did. A great, great man.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Tan is a misunderstood man, he's fallen in love with the game and wanted to make his mark on it but he seems 'socially autistic' (no, I ain't be derogatory) but the e-mails & texts Malky and Moody sent are disgusting.

Also rumours of fraud with money going to fake agents and into big dark pits.

Silly, silly Malky Mackay.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

okay racist texts have no place anywhere but the 'sexist' stuff, come on. 

'I hope she's looking after your needs. I bet you'd love a bounce on her falsies.'

is just good banter :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

what on earth is a gay snake?

the loon can't even come up with proper insults.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Think it's gonna be Chelsea's year, man city will be 2nd. Arsenal & man Utd to follow in 3rd and 4th.
> 
> 
> Not sure how loserfool will do without suarez, reckon about 8th or 9th.
> 
> GGMU.


Vader is going to have an aneurysm soon.



Irish Jet said:


> There had been murmurs about Mackay before but absolutely no one even dared suggest that Tan was actually not solely driven by his own insane agenda. Hope the media latches on to this like they did then, because this is absolutely horrendous what's coming out. Mackay will probably have to move to Italy to get a job. The cunt.
> 
> At least with Keys it was JUST BANTER.


He'll be the ambassador for the Russian World Cup. :sparker



UnbelievableJeff said:


> Whether Mackay and Moody's private exchanges had the right to be put in the public eye is a completely different debate but yeah, it does all seem incredibly pathetic. neither of these clowns are going to be employed at a high level for quite a while now and deservedly so.
> 
> I just pray there was nothing underhand with us loaning Brayford off Cardiff last year, knowing our luck there will be and we'll be relegated, stripped of our FA Cup money and be forced to play without a right back or something.


It's not just private convos that he did it in tbf.

Ibrahim Farah @Ibby_Farah · 5h
Malky mackay is racist wish the people at cardiff city seen it sooner

Ibrahim Farah @Ibby_Farah · 5h
Malky mackay always use to call me a wee Egyptian and laugh his head of no one knows what happens behind the scenes in football clubs

Ibrahim Farah @Ibby_Farah · 5h
At the time when your a young pro no one will listen. People would listen to the manager and not me so I chose to keep my mouth shut

Ibrahim Farah @Ibby_Farah · 5h
But karma has caught up with him #evil #man

Ibrahim Farah @Ibby_Farah · 5h
Every manager has his views on his players I wasn't his type of player but to treat certain player on how he did at cardiff was disgusting

Ibrahim Farah @Ibby_Farah · 5h
Oxford away a young Somali boy was at the gates and Malky shouted look at that black Somali kid at the gates, look it's ibby brother

Ibrahim Farah @Ibby_Farah · 5h
He then started laughing him and coaching staff

Ibrahim Farah @Ibby_Farah · 5h
And no I'm not Egyptian I'm welsh and I'm my parents are from somaliland

Former Cardiff City youth player.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*He'll be on BT Sport by the end of the season.*


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

These Di Maria rumours are really starting to get quite hot, definitely wouldn't be opposed to the move but was hoping for another centre back and centre mid.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Where would Di Maria fit in Van Gaal's system? Surely not as a wing back, so in Mata/Januzaj/Kagawa's position behind Rooney/RVP/Welbeck/Hernandez? A very odd one when central midfield options aren't great.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Seems as though they will have to change the system again. Tbh, if they have the chance to fit Di Maria in, then they should just do it. Looks like Mata is gonna be the one who loses his favoured position.

RvP
Di Maria Rooney Mata​
They really ought to be in for Khedira as well. Put him alongside Herrera in that line up and it looks so much better than what they have now.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rooney isn't good enough behind the striker though, can't follow orders at all. Against the big teams he's been showed up in that position. He loses the ball far too much and can't man mark a threat when it's so obviously in front of him. It's the main reason why Fergie dropped him against Real Madrid and trusted Welbeck who did a much better job. If Rooney is in the line up he has to play in strike IMO. He's not enough of a thread behind the striker anymore either.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

di maria just spent the season playing centre midfield and was exceptional

why is this factoid constantly being ignored


----------



## Meki

Di Maria should play left centre mid in a 4-3-3 system which happens to be Van Gaal's favorite.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> di maria just spent the season playing centre midfield and was exceptional
> 
> why is this factoid constantly being ignored


Because our defence is no where near as good as Real Madrid and we need a better centre mid next to Hererra for Di Maria to be able to be part of a midfield of 3. 
We need to get that defence sorted and a better box to box midfielder than Fletcher as his best days seem to be finished for Di Maria to be useful in CM like he was for Real Madrid. People do seem to underestimate his work rate in defence though. That's true.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Meki said:


> Di Maria should play left centre mid in a 4-3-3 system which happens to be Van Gaal's favorite.


Where does Rooney fit in there then? Van Persie will be Van Gaal's first choice I'm still expecting despite Rooney being handed captain.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> di maria just spent the season playing centre midfield and was exceptional
> 
> why is this factoid constantly being ignored


In a 4-3-3 that is fine. It isn't going to work with just him and Herrera. They're not going to play 4-3-3, because Rooney is van Gaal's captain and RvP is his lover.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Where would Di Maria fit in Van Gaal's system? Surely not as a wing back, so in Mata/Januzaj/Kagawa's position behind Rooney/RVP/Welbeck/Hernandez? A very odd one when central midfield options aren't great.


I think people are getting caught up with it being "his" system. He's generally been a 4-3-3 guy throughout his career, and has said all along that the reason he's been forced to play 3-5-2 is the lack of balance in the side and particularly the lack of wingers.

De Gea

Rafael Jones Evans Shaw/Rojo

Herrera Carrick
Mata

Di Maria RVP Januzaj​
Would be GOAT but lelrooneystarts.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

lack of wingers so he played a 3-5-2 vs swansea with 2 wingers at wing back, plus 2 more wingers on the bench? k.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> lack of wingers so he played a 3-5-2 vs swansea with 2 wingers at wing back, plus 2 more wingers on the bench? k.


We also had no full backs.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fuck you the LMA you pack of fucking cunts.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mackay :ti

He apologised for the comments that were about culture (Jewish and Korean comments I guess), but is denying he made the sexist and homophobic ones. Basically, he knows which comments will be forgotten and which ones will end his career in this country.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

revised prediction

1) West Brom
2) No one cares...


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Believe it or not, this is Paul Gascoigne...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Believe it.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Di Maria would fit in and if not he's the type of player you change your system to accommodate. Honestly I expect us to use different formations over the season depending on the game. If we ever want to play 4-3-3 we need another winger who isn't shit besides Januzaj. Di Maria infield is fine too. He can play in that Mata role behind the front 2 or even CM just fine. *


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Believe it or not, this is Paul Gascoigne...


If this image doesn't make me stop drinking, I never will...


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Believe it or not, this is Paul Gascoigne...


No it's not.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-won-battle-booze-basks-sun-post-rehab.html


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



MrEvans said:


> No it's not.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-won-battle-booze-basks-sun-post-rehab.html



http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/paul-gascoigne-hospital-faces-being-4086608


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/paul-gascoigne-hospital-faces-being-4086608


Fuck me.

I stand corrected.

What an awful change, it wasn't long ago that I was reading about him getting some £3m penthouse and chilling on the balcony and how he'd done well with his problems.

That is scary.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



MrEvans said:


> Fuck me.
> 
> I stand corrected.
> 
> What an awful change, it wasn't long ago that I was reading about him getting some £3m penthouse and chilling on the balcony and how he'd done well with his problems.
> 
> That is scary.


There is pictures of him from just last month with Harry and he looks like a different bloke, it's mental.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> I think people are getting caught up with it being "his" system. He's generally been a 4-3-3 guy throughout his career, and has said all along that the reason he's been forced to play 3-5-2 is the lack of balance in the side and particularly the lack of wingers.
> 
> De Gea
> 
> Rafael Jones Evans Shaw/Rojo
> 
> Herrera Carrick
> Mata
> 
> Di Maria RVP Januzaj​
> Would be GOAT but lelrooneystarts.


Right now I'd have Valenica in the starting line up ahead of Januzaj. He knows how to follow defensive duties better and offers more protection for Rafael. Think Januzaj needs to hit the gym lol.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> There is pictures of him from just last month with Harry and he looks like a different bloke, it's mental.


I've seen alcohol abuse through work and transformations of people but that is surreal. What a poor bloke, whilst I have no sympathies for him for bringing it on himself, I wouldn't like to be in his position. I hope he can find his peace and recover and live out the rest of his days peacefully.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> We also had no full backs.


for a squad with no wingers, having 4 play a game in a formation with no winger is unusual


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

WAG talk

Tim Howard...fucking both these chicks over the summer. Set the record for saves in a World Cup match, and I guess you can pull this off...


















damnit, i wish i stayed with football growing up. i know i could have been an amateur GK...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hey gang.

Lel at United.

Full Stop.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> for a squad with no wingers, having 4 play a game in a formation with no winger is unusual


Lingard isn't really a winger though.

Says it all that Nani gets loaned out a few days later. Hopefully Young isn't far behind.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Still, point is for a squad with 'no wingers' Januzaj, Young, Nani (before he left), Valencia and Zaha is a fair amount. Now obviously only one of those (Januzaj) is worth a damn but its still a fair amount. If you look at the first XI for each of the 'top 7' teams (City, Chelsea, Liverpool, Arsenal, Everton, Tottenham and United) then they don't look that far off. If you look at the entire squad then City/Chelsea blow everyone away, Arsenal/Liverpool/Spurs don't do overly badly but United's depth is non existant. Throw in a few injuries and even without any European football you'll find it hard to compete. You badly need to sign a few more players before the window closes.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Uniteds squad is poor unfortunately, whilst it has some excellent players; the depth and quality all around is just atrocious.

Furthering what Rush said, look at City - there's at least 2 quality players to play in every position.

GK - Hart/Caballero
RB - Zabs/Sagna
CB - Mangala / Nastasic
CB - Kompany / Demichelis
LB - Clichy / Kolarov
CM - Fernandinho / Fernando
CM - Yaya / Silva
LM - Silva / Nasri / Milner / Sinclair
RM - Nasri / Navas / Milner
ST - Dzeko / Negredo
ST - Aguero Jovetic

Where as, looking at United, the squad is quite thin of quality and whilst the youth players are good, but a team to compete for the title you need the experience (unless you're Fergie, which you're not).

Whilst RVP, Rooney, Mata, Herrera are all quality. It's not enough, especially looking at the fact you played so many wingers in a formation that doesn't actually utilize wingers.

United need to spend if they want to compete and build a squad to LVGs style.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Lingard isn't really a winger though.
> 
> Says it all that Nani gets loaned out a few days later. Hopefully Young isn't far behind.


Does the bird shit come free?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Gazza is back in hospital according to the Liverpool Echo.

Heartbreaking to see him like this. Although he weren't the player he was when he joined Everton, it's not nice to see a former player or anyone for that matter in this state.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Gazza was one of the best players I never saw in person; maybe the best excluding The King. I still remember seeing him at Ibrox when I was about seven or eight and being in awe of him destroying the mighty Motherwell back line (last part was sarcasm obv, but the rest was genuine).


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Young will stay for squad depth. He played very well in pre-season too, doubt we'll get rid of him.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Does the bird shit come free?


Eh? It's worth twice as much.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Only reason young is staying is because he can play on the wing and apparently at wingback as cover, cleverley is only staying because we have fuck all else in midfield.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Eh? It's worth twice as much.


2x0=0 though. :brodgers


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

More rumours of Welbeck on his way out. Sure hope he we don't make him available to other clubs. He's brilliant at holding the ball up and linking up play. Just needs to improve his finishing and he'd be lethal up front.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

About as likely as Cockhead growing three feet and becoming an NBA player


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ben Davies to start for Spurs this weekend or nah? Fantasy dilemmas.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Malky can't father ted this one.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> About as likely as Cockhead growing three feet and becoming an NBA player


Same things were being said about Henderson being great a couple year ago. No one expected it. Even his own fans were turning on him.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> Same things were being said about Henderson being great a couple year ago. No one expected it. Even his own fans were turning on him.


I don't remember any of this. The match-going fans certainly didn't turn on him nor do I remember any of the serious Liverpool fans on here* writing him off, either. He was bought with the view that he'd develop into a key fixture of the team within a a couple of seasons, and he has fulfilled that promise.

*WF being a microcosm of football discussion on the internet. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Good news, guys.

Moz will be sporting an Aaron Ramsey siggy soon... :jordan2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Good news, guys.
> 
> Moz will be sporting an Aaron Ramsey siggy soon... :jordan2


Quoting so you can't pussy out like your team will when Everton steam them 25-0 :yum:


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arsenal/Everton and Dortmund/Leverkusen at the same time.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Shitting myself for this, tbf. Can't even do my usual hungover Saturday morning Teletubbies magnificent masturbation marathon without being struck down by fits of anxiety. The next five hours and forty four minutes are gonna suck. I'm rattling like a tramp already.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Goku said:


> Arsenal/Everton and Dortmund/Leverkusen at the same time.


isn't dortmund/leverkusen tomorrow?


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

no


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Big Sam bossing shit.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

two nice goals from WHU

shocking


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That was a relegation worthy performance from both us and West Brom. Dire


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I swear i want to beat the shit out of some Arsenal fans. Apparently Giroud leg break is a thing. These fucking idiots are hoping the guy who was involved in 1/3 of our goals last season, who scored 20+ goals last season, etc... to break his leg? 
Honestly hoping those cunts don't breed.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Come on Blues! Our guys keep falling.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Seamus Coleman!!!! 1-0 Everton!


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lukaku and Naismith!!! What a breakaway!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Guess it's Wenger out time again.

Ozil is literally garbage here. I think a plastic bag blowing around on the pitch would create better offensive opportunities.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I don't understand why Arsenal go away to the big teams and play so open, there's no Mourninho about Wenger at all, no shutting up shop for 45 minutes and trying to hit teams on the break....it's just the same way against all the bigger teams, wouldn't surprise me if this ends up 4-1.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

2-2 lads. Get the fuck in Oli


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Damn it! Damn Giroud! We're such a bad second half team. Two weeks in a row we let a lead fall and two weeks in a row, a draw that should have been a win. Damn it!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:kobe3

Ramsey/Wilshere cannot be on the field together. Arsene needs to accept that. Also, the 4-3-3 is trash when your wingers don't want to defend. 

Stole that point with a shit performance. Cannot complain.


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Guess it's Wenger out time again.
> 
> Ozil is literally garbage here. I think a plastic bag blowing around on the pitch would create better offensive opportunities.


He had a four-week offseason and was in his first game back.

What is "Wenger out time"?


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Why should it have been a win for you? It was a pretty even game overall and your second goal was perhaps offside. I'm pleased with the manner of the comeback, but we still have many big name players under performing, which hopefully won't carry on too far into the season.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arsenal were extremely lucky to draw. Defensively, they were weak and non-committed, and they deserved to lose by at _least_ two. Everton will feel robbed.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Distin out, Stones in.

Players looked dead on their feet after 80 minutes, poor pre-season cost us there.


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Laser Rey said:


> He had a four-week offseason and was in his first game back.
> 
> What is "Wenger out time"?


The time of the season when people start shouting for Wenger to be sacked, usually in an act of needless overreaction.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Laser Rey said:


> He had a four-week offseason and was in his first game back.
> 
> What is "Wenger out time"?


His form today was similar to how underwhelming he was for most of last season.

And that's a special moment that happens when Arsenal supporters complain about Wenger and want him out after a bad result. Usually 5 - 8 times a season this happens. But I'm sure you already knew that.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Impolite said:


> Why *should it* have been a win for you? It was a pretty even game overall and your second goal was perhaps offside. I'm pleased with the manner of the comeback, but we still have many big name players under performing, which hopefully won't carry on too far into the season.


Only meant it in the manner that when you are up 2-0, you should be able to hold it. Good comeback by Arsenal but that was Everton's match to lose and Giroud changed the momentum when he entered.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Arsenal were extremely lucky to draw. Defensively, they were weak and non-committed, and they deserved to lose by at _least_ two. Everton will feel robbed.


Everton should feel robbed? Really?








Cracking 2-1 victory that. Great work from the linesman to correctly rule out a second Everton goal.
Granted we were crap. But Everton decided not to play their best in the 2nd half and Giroud changed the game.


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Everton's 2nd goal was definitely offside.



Mikey Damage said:


> Also, the 4-3-3 is trash when your wingers don't want to defend.


No. Setting up a 4-3-3 and putting defensive pressure on wingers is a bad idea to begin with.

Wenger is playing more of a 4-1-4-1 anyway.

Team looked much better after Giroud came on, but the team struggles from the same setup problems it did last season.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

A goal's a goal if it's not ruled out. And a 2-1 victory? Arsenal wouldn't have managed to rally themselves together if they had only been one goal down. They were unmotivated enough (Giroud notwithstanding).


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Velvet Skybox said:


> A goal's a goal if it's not ruled out. And a 2-1 victory? Arsenal wouldn't have managed to rally themselves together if they had only been one goal down. They were unmotivated enough (Giroud notwithstanding).


No, you're right. Everton will feel robbed after being gifted a goal by the linesman.

:duck


----------



## Humph

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Very lucky to come out of that with a point. Wenger needs to give up forcing Wilshere into the lineup, we didn't pay 42 million to force our most talented out of position, hardly surprising that he was underwhelming. 

Giroud
Sanchez, Ozil, Oxlade
Ramsey, Flamini

Needs to be the team going forward. Even if Giroud does miss some chances we can't create them without him.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Oli shutting folk up. Beautiful. 

We weren't completely awful there, but we weren't all that good either. Really flat and the shape wasn't working at all. Playing a not-fully-fit Ozil out left against rampant attacking full backs is kind of mindfuckery. I mean, you don't play him out left to accommodate Wilshere anyway, but especially not against someone like Coleman. 

Extremely happy with the point, and not just because we were trailing in the first place. Martinez has Wenger's number all ends up so I would've taken the point before the game as well. Naismith was offside for the second goal, but the defending was so criminal that we deserved to concede from it anyway. 

I honestly never thought there was much in it between the teams. Everton will obv be gutted because they were up 2-0 and let it slip, but I never thought they we're substantially better or anything. They weren't 2-0 level better than us going into half time at least.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'd play
Chez
Debuchy BFG/Chambers Kos Nacho (Gibbs when fit)
Arteta/Flamini/New DM Rambo
Ozil
Sanchez Giroud Oxo

Might need rotation and tweaking when Theo is fit

I thought Everton edged the first and we edged the second. A draw is fair based on performances and I'd have taken that before the match (we could talk about refs and whatnot but that's irrelevant). We do need to find our best shape but we have a good squad. A 4th choice CB and DM are priorities atm. Granted if Di Maria is available I wouldn't mind him as LW.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Goku said:


> Everton's 2nd goal was definitely offside.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Setting up a 4-3-3 and putting defensive pressure on wingers is a bad idea to begin with.
> 
> Wenger is playing more of a 4-1-4-1 anyway.
> 
> Team looked much better after Giroud came on, but the team struggles from the same setup problems it did last season.


Agreed. I think we'd be best off in a 4-2-3-1. I think he's waiting for Theo to return before doing that, though. 

Going to have to live with Giroud...so whatever. Is what it is.


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Despite their collapse at the finale, how good was Gareth Barry today, huh?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Completely neutralized Ramsey for most of the match. He was fantastic.


----------



## Humph

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Also, Naismith can fall down a well, top top cunt.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I've hated Naismith's guts for years. He was a great little nuisance today, though. How he was winning some of those knock downs I have no idea.

And Barry was fantastic.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Naismith is a massive twat.

But he's the kinda guy you'd love to have on your side.


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Velvet Skybox said:


> A goal's a goal if it's not ruled out. And a 2-1 victory? Arsenal wouldn't have managed to rally themselves together if they had only been one goal down. They were unmotivated enough (Giroud notwithstanding).


:cousins


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ramsey did say Barry was a hard opponent to play against. Guy is quality, especially for Everton. Naismith is a cunt but a good cunt. I'll curse him if he plays against us but I'd love him if he played for us.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

gaz baz shut down many a player with us

not a peep heard then :duck


----------



## H

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Like everyone else said, it's puzzling that Sanchez would start for Giroud as the center forward, especially since Arsenal looked a completely different side in the seoond half with Giroud on. Then it was even more puzzling that Giroud was brought in place of Sanchez rather than simply moving Sanchez to the right wing. Either way, the Arsenal attack was far more effective with Giroud on than off. 

Tons of weak defending in the first half from Arsenal, but Arsenal gained much more control in the second half, Baines' goal was pure class, but Ozil's marking was pathetic. As if he just feel asleep. Everton's back line was very solid in the first half (save for Coleman's brain fart in which Chamberlain should have capitalized on) but things kind of broke down in the second half for them (for reasons mentioned above).


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Helmsley said:


> Baines' goal was pure class


:haha


----------



## Knocks

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Barry and McCarthy :lenny

Bossed it as always, and Gaz Baz's lovely assist was a bonus. Distin and Jags should have done much, much better for both of the goals, though. Ball watching for the first, and Distin completely static for the second after Jags missed his header. Could have done with Stones or Besic coming on instead of Atsu.


----------



## H

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Goku said:


> :haha


LEL. Obviously meant Coleman. I'm such a Baines mark now that his name just stays in my mind.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Missed the games today, been out all day. Sounds like Wenger is still trying to force Wilshere in the starting XI despite clearly not fitting in and not being good enough to play as a holding midfielder.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Costa is going to be Chelsea's best signing this season. They've needed a regular goal scorer for a while and he's looking he's just what the needed. Going to be lethal this season.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



IncapableNinja said:


> I don't remember any of this. The match-going fans certainly didn't turn on him nor do I remember any of the serious Liverpool fans on here* writing him off, either. He was bought with the view that he'd develop into a key fixture of the team within a a couple of seasons, and he has fulfilled that promise.
> 
> *WF being a microcosm of football discussion on the internet. :side:


I know probably about 40 lads through football and work that go to Anfield, and back then Henderson wasn't looked at as a great prospect. There was even talk of him being loaned or moving on at one point from a few of them, in the "my mate knows this lad who works with..." kind of way. 



Xevoz said:


> I swear i want to beat the shit out of some Arsenal fans. Apparently Giroud leg break is a thing. These fucking idiots are hoping the guy who was involved in 1/3 of our goals last season, who scored 20+ goals last season, etc... to break his leg?
> Honestly hoping those cunts don't breed.


That can't be a real thing. Wishing any player to break his leg is ruthless. I can't stand Jack Wilshere, feel he steals a living and actually think he's a bit of a shithead off the pitch as well, but I would never wish any injury on him. That's shocked me.

Reminded me but not similar or some foreign derby years ago I read about in MOTD mag or 442, and in the weeks prior to the match the away team's keeper's child had been murdered by his wife, had songs chanted about it behind his goal. Just ruthless. Football is not worth that and it is a ridiculously fickle game.

Today's result, I would have been pleased with a point before the game overall but definitely feels like a loss giving 2 goals away. Just tired and frustrating last 15. I know Osman came on early but feel like we were crying out for a sub 20 minutes into the second half; Once Mertesacker showed his tired legs that should have been it, McGeady running at him constantly. Pre-match, our local newspaper told of Martinez championing McGeady's fitness, which makes me wonder why wait 75 minutes + to bring him on. Is he an impact substitute or what? 

There were people crying out for Besic at the match but I feel it's not his time yet. He'll get a look in this season but think he's set for the future, learning from Barry over the next season or two. 

For 70 minutes I couldn't fault Everton really, decent goals and decent breakaways and looked good for the lead, defending well. Those last 15 though, just tired, tired legs and minds. You could see it. Feels like we're still in pre season and we rarely ever get off to a good start to a prem season anymore. 

Last year it was 3 points out of 3 in the first 3 games, 3 draws, and it is early doors, but feels like 2 losses as we they were there for the taking.

Looking forward to the next few games; Chelsea at home, West Brom away, Palace at home and then the derby at their place, 4 fixtures we will need to get something out of so the pressure will begin to build from here. Not season-deciding pressure, just pressure to start stringing together a few results that don't feel like losses.

At this stage in the season 2 wins can get you off the foot of the table to top 6 so it's all there, but come May you feel that maybe those 4 points could have came in handy. 

Talking of the second goal being offside btw, it was but there are so many debatable decisions nowadays that you are bound to get one go your way to set it out. Getting annoyed about it is just a way to ruin your enjoyment. We were lucky to get a dubious decision go our way to let you back into the game, you were lucky we were terrible last 15. Just footy.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

All Arsenal fans - except for Andy - are jealous of Giroud's stunning looks. It's the only answer.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

tbhomo Aaron Ramsey > Giroud in the looks department.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yeah, but they'll feel guilty about wishing a leg break on Ramsey. Ryan Shawcross appears if it's posted on Twitter three times.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm just as jealous of Giroud's aesthetics as any other heterosexual male. 

Leg break thing is obviously completely fucking retarded, which is the reason I never even acknowledged it in the first place. But apparently now he's out for a month or so after Distin kicked the fitba off him or whatever. We'll see how well him not being around works out for us.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Twitter-searched it, waded through those shocked by it and it's true. Not even by troll accounts that you expect it from, but actual people tweeting it for a laugh. Disheartening.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Giroud out for a month? :deandre


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> tbhomo Aaron Ramsey > Giroud in the looks department.


Giroud tbh



Anyway several Chelsea players had flashes of brilliance today and we had a few flashes of great team play in the second half. Ivanovic was MOTM, but I think Hazard was superb as well. Costa doing what we signed him on to do. Leicester City held their own, props to them, great saves.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm an Arsenal fan but Ivanovic is fucking quality. One of the, if not the outright, best fullbacks in the league. Leicester put up a decent fight as well. Our game against them will be tricky.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Seriously though, the fuck was going on in the first 15 minutes of the second half in the Chelsea/Leicester. No one defence there.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It could have been very interesting if not for David Nugent being a bit shit.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nugent. Bringing that Championship quality fitba to the Prem. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Courtois would scare many a man, not just Nugent. He even punked Messi in the World Cup on a one on one. His presence is just huge. He closed the space down so quickly and Nugent panicked.

Ivanovic has indeed been brilliant in these last two games. Someone said he was one of the best right backs in the league last season. He hasn't been since 2009/10 (where he was easily the best). But if this is a response to people saying he will be dropped for Azi now we have Luis and this form continues, then he'll be right up there as one of the best for sure.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

They were probably basing it off of Fantasy Football.

Andy Robertson starting again :mark:


----------



## tommo010

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Eric Dier scores again :banderas


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lamela has been sensational.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Goku said:


> Lamela has been sensational.


Finally living up to that £30m price tag, Spurs keep this pace in 2nd half we're looking 5/6-0 easy. COYS


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Harry Maguire not even making the Hull bench for the second week running. lel. What a fantastic move this was for his career.

Stoke looking really, really poor in the first half.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> de Gea, Jones, Smalling, Blackett; Valencia, Cleverley, Fletcher, Mata, Young; Rooney, van Persie
> subs: Amos, M. Keane, James, Kagawa, Hernandez, Welbeck, Januzaj


good to see RVP back


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Kinda inevitable we had to play 3-5-2 again with no RB or LB. Sucks. If we drop points again then no doubt it'll be because we're a mid-table team ignoring the fact that we have players missing in the only positions we have no cover for them right now.*


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Kinda inevitable we had to play 3-5-2 again with no RB or LB. Sucks. If we drop points again then no doubt it'll be because we're a mid-table team ignoring the fact that we have players missing in the only positions we have no cover for them right now.*


only our resident Liverhampton bandwagon muppets say that tbf, most people with half a brain acknowledge that we're thin currently in many positions due to injury


----------



## Bucky Barnes

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

United's midfield makes me sad...


----------



## Bucky Barnes

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mata is so dreamy.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fletcher has been the worst player by a distance, simply not up to it. Cleverley and Young have been their usual disgraceful selves and everyone else bar Jones and Blackett have been average at best. Those two have been superb however, Jones in particular looks our best player. LOL at TheManc.

The front 3 just have nothing to them which scares defenders. All so similar, coming to the ball, no dynamism or explosiveness. They've all been terrible. Mata trying to become Rooney and scoring to cover up shite displays. I'd get Januzaj on for RVP. He offers something none of them do. Welbeck too if he's still acknowledged as competent. 

Ando is our best fit midfielder.

Of fucking course it was Rodwell who scored too. So fucking predictable.


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Just wait until Di Maria plays on United.


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Steiner Gate said:


> Just wait until Di Maria plays on United.


okay


----------



## Bucky Barnes

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

How there has been no investment in midfield is quite shocking.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Goku said:


> Lamela has been sensational.


He'll have a good season. Last season was AVB's fault (I assume). Lamela's too good a talent to be that wank two seasons on the bounce.

I love watching Tom Cleverley play the fitba for Man United. 

He'll probs go and score now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Attila The Fun said:


> How there has been no investment in midfield is quite shocking.


Herrera?

hopefully this just proves the need for another midfielder this week, got to be someone else brought in, cleverley, fellaini, fletcher and anderson are nowhere near good enough players to be challenging for champions league


----------



## Bucky Barnes

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> Herrera?
> 
> hopefully this just proves the need for another midfielder this week, got to be someone else brought in, cleverley, fellaini, fletcher and anderson are nowhere near good enough players to be challenging for champions league


Herrera is money but he can't go at it alone. Another CM is a must.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Nice one Ashley, taking a dive instead of actually trying to attack the ball


----------



## Cliffy

Welbeck to score the winner


----------



## Bucky Barnes

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Januzaj in midfield...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Young and Cleverley are the fucking omnishambles. The worst players I've ever seen play consisently at the club bar none.

Fletcher is finished. One of my favourite players ever but that was some League 2 standard suff. As bad as our midifeld has been, that was the worst display I've seen from a CM pair in a long fucking time.

The lack of pace and movement up front is pathetic. They offer next to nothing. Defenders must love playing against such a pitiful group. At least Welbeck offered a threat and was causing defenders to run when he was on. We need to get Di Maria in ASAP, we're crying out for someone with some energy and explosiveness. RVP looked well off the pace. Rooney is killing the club. The cunt.

Phil Jones is a fucking monster. Seriously the guy is just immense, by far our best player right now and was for much of last season too. You wont hear it from the media though. For all the abuse the CB's are getting they've been the only part of the team that's been up to standard.


----------



## Cliffy

God help England if Rooney is made captain.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You would have thought Valencia getting an assist from taking a player on would encourage him to do it more often, but no he'd rather turn round and pass it back.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*"don't need Di Maria". Clowns.

They barely replayed it after but the Young one looked a definite penalty. O'Shea comes right across him and clips his legs. Probs would have got a penalty had it been Giggs. Hard to take much from that when so many of them will be reserve players this season. Out of that team only probably De Gea, Jones, Mata and Rooney will start most of the season. Van Persie was clearly not fit and Smalling went off injured so unfair to count them. Rooney is garbage. The definition of "goals will paper over any cracks". Fletcher was abysmal. As was Cleverley. And Valencia. Young wasn't terrible. Welbeck made a difference when he came on but had no support. His pace made a difference so obviously Di Maria will make no difference. There's just no pace in a front 3 of Mata/Rooney/RVP with shit on the wings. Obviously Shaw and Rafael change the wing parts, Herrera changes the creativity at CM part and Di Maria will change the pace part up top. If we're playing like that with a fit squad then start to worry. As it is that was a performance from last season because it was from a team of last season. Get players fit and inject pace into the attack and things will improve. Cover at CM and in defence is obviously another issue though. Thought Blackett did better and looked more composed today though.*


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Utd on target for 19pts

Some serious moves need to be done in the next week if they want to reach the safe, warm bosom of 40 :shrug


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The optimistic part of me looks at Evens, Rojo, Shaw, Rafael (potentially), Carrick, Herrera and obviously Di Maria to come in.

The rational part of me assumes Di Maria does his knee in his first training.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> The optimistic part of me looks at Evens, Rojo, Shaw, Rafael (potentially), Carrick, Herrera and obviously Di Maria to come in.
> 
> The rational part of me assumes Di Maria does his knee in his first training.


No doubt. Even without signings, there's a lot of talent to come into that team, and a lot of average Joes to come out.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

hopefully lining up something like this soon

de gea

rafael jones evans shaw

herrera new cm

di maria mata/rooney januzaj

rvp/rooney​

havent see enough of Rojo to judge him yet


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mata looks awful. Maybe it's the lack of movement around him and I get that it would be difficult to play with players who look to do the same things but he's fucking consistently fucking up 10-15 yard passes. His corners and crosses from free kicks have also been unbelievably poor. To be fair to Moyes I think he realised that this front 3 wouldn't work and was going to play Mata behind Rooney and sell RVP. Still can't forgive him for not taking the golden chance to solving the biggest problem at the club.

Van Gaal needs to come down hard on at least one of them because it's not working and I don't think it can. The 3-5-2 is a creative way to get them involved in their best positions but they just don't work together. We're absolutely crying out for a Di Maria in there. He'd be a significant improvement over any of that front 6 today. He could play in holding midfield and be a better option than Fletcher right now.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That's what it should be once Di Maria goes through. Rojo at LB while Shaw is out. Don't know how long Rafael is out for, and Smalling now, but maybe Valencia will play there for the time being, or Jones with Blackett in defence. It's all a mess with injuries atm.

With Herrera out for up to six weeks, the centre of midfield needs drastic fucking attention.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Van Gaal said Rafael was fit last week. I don't even think he's injured. Not sure what the fuck is going on there.

This is how I'd line up next week assuming Di Maria is the only signing and he's eligible:

De Gea

Rafael Jones Blackett Rojo

ANDO TossACoin

Di Maria Kagawa Januzaj

Rooney​
At least I should get my JAMES WILSON FIX in mid-week. :mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Van Gaal said Rafael was fit last week. I don't even think he's injured. Not sure what the fuck is going on there.
> 
> This is how I'd line up next week assuming Di Maria is the only signing and he's eligible:
> 
> De Gea
> 
> Rafael Jones Blackett Rojo
> 
> ANDO TossACoin
> 
> Di Maria Kagawa Januzaj
> 
> Rooney​
> At least I should get my JAMES WILSON FIX in mid-week. :mark:


yeah Warren Joyce said last week that Wilson was now training with the first team, i'd rather see him up top than hernandez at the moment.


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Kagawa play football?

Ha


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Was really impressed with our lot today. Buckley looked Lively going forward. Rodwell has got himself on the scoresheet already Cattermole was a rock in midfield. Bit dodgy towards the end but we've managed to ride it out and get a very well deserved point.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Goku said:


> Kagawa play football?
> 
> Ha


laugh until cry


----------



## Shepard

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Thought we were good tbf. Occasional slips that weren't punished aside we looked bright going forward and I can't think of anybody who was mega gash. Fletcher was alright but Wickham probably deserves to start up top once we sort out someone for left wing. I'd play Buckley there if we don't get anyone in tbf. Probably our best outlet today. Admittedly it wasn't amazing opposition but I'd have definitely taken a point before the game. Rodwell seemed to grow into the game as well, it'd be nice once he gets to the stage of completing the full 90.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I thought Jozy looked good in his sub appearance.. :draper2



> Thought we were good tbf. Occasional slips that weren't punished aside we looked bright going forward and I can't think of anybody who was mega gash. Fletcher was alright but Wickham probably deserves to start up top once we sort out someone for left wing. I'd play Buckley there if we don't get anyone in tbf. Probably our best outlet today. *Admittedly it wasn't amazing opposition but I'd have definitely taken a point before the game.* Rodwell seemed to grow into the game as well, it'd be nice once he gets to the stage of completing the full 90.


banter

:duck


----------



## Shepard

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He was better than Fletcher. I like him coming off the bench vs tired defenders because he'll always at least hassle them

also that was like the worst utd side ive seen. They should have started Welbeck really.






speaking of banter


----------



## obby

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Why in the blue hell do we still have Cleverley? Jeez.

Pls come back soon, Herrera. Fucking injuries.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Shepard said:


> He was better than Fletcher. I like him coming off the bench vs tired defenders because he'll always at least hassle them
> 
> also that was like the worst utd side ive seen. They should have started Welbeck really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of banter


:bow

Brilliant!


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Good to see a football thread on here. I've just joined here - used to be pretty active on eWN forums but they seem to be pretty much dead now in the time I've been away from them.

Spurs fan here, for what it's worth. Well happy with how we've been playing so far.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What a pillock Van Gall is, neither of the challenges were penalties. His reasoning was ridiculous going on about the attacker being touched...So? If an attacker being touched/contact that means there'd be about 40 penalites in every match.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JSullivan said:


> Good to see a football thread on here. I've just joined here - used to be pretty active on eWN forums but they seem to be pretty much dead now in the time I've been away from them.
> 
> Spurs fan here, for what it's worth. Well happy with how we've been playing so far.


Hi,

what is your opinion on pineapple on pizza?

Also, how nobhead-ish are Liverpool fans?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Is there a bigger wage thief in professional football today than Cleverley.

Little cunt disgusts me.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Hi,
> 
> what is your opinion on pineapple on pizza?
> 
> Also, how nobhead-ish are Liverpool fans?


Pineapple on Pizza wouldn't be my first choice.

Most Liverpool fans are pretty deluded. I grew up in Liverpool actually, but never liked the team. Always found Everton to be the classier club of the two.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ryan Shawcross with the goal of the season..


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JSullivan said:


> Pineapple on Pizza wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> Most Liverpool fans are pretty deluded. I grew up in Liverpool actually, but never liked the team. Always found Everton to be the classier club of the two.


Brilliant pair of answers.

You'll be fine.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Brilliant pair of answers.
> 
> You'll be fine.


I suspect you're a Chelsea fan by the signature, or do you just dislike Liverpool?

I know a die-hard Chelsea fan I work with. Been a season ticket holder for years and never misses a game as far as I'm aware.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*:lmao Moz*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JSullivan said:


> I suspect you're a Chelsea fan by the signature, or do you just dislike Liverpool?
> 
> I know a die-hard Chelsea fan I work with. Been a season ticket holder for years and never misses a game as far as I'm aware.


I'm an Everton fan, that should answer my sig.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> I'm an Everton fan, that should answer my sig.


Wonderful. Definitely a club with a little space in my heart. Great to see them doing well in recent years too. Look to be prospering under Martinez too.

My whole family were Liverpool fans. They weren't too happy when I didn't follow suit.


----------



## obby

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Is there a bigger wage thief in professional football today than Cleverley.
> 
> Little cunt disgusts me.


He's apparently getting a new contract, too :drake1


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wait... Fuck is wrong with pineapple on pizza?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Why, oh why, would you even think of putting pineapple on pizza?

You have to be one mentally unstable person to think pineapple on pizza is a good idea. 



JSullivan said:


> Wonderful. Definitely a club with a little space in my heart. Great to see them doing well in recent years too. Look to be prospering under Martinez too.
> 
> My whole family were Liverpool fans. They weren't too happy when I didn't follow suit.


If they're Liverpool fans, they're not really family material in all fairness, la.

I'd say it's for the best you didn't follow suit. You seem a good lid, a lot better than the weird cult over the park.


----------



## Humph

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pineapple on pizza is rancid.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Why, oh why, would you even think of putting pineapple on pizza?
> 
> You have to be one mentally unstable person to think pineapple on pizza is a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> If they're Liverpool fans, they're not really family material in all fairness, la.
> 
> I'd say it's for the best you didn't follow suit. You seem a good lid, a lot better than the weird cult over the park.


I grew up in Kirkby, so I give them a little bit of credit. They might support Liverpool, but they didn't succumb to most of the rest of the mutant behaviour of the locals.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pineapple goes well with ham on pizza. Throw on some sweetcorn as well.

Y'all don't know what you're talking about :kobe

When Chelsea beat Everton next week, Moz, you have to order a large pizza with pineapple on it and eat it all.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Pineapple goes well with ham on pizza. Throw on some sweetcorn as well.
> 
> Y'all don't know what you're talking about :kobe


I get Sweetcorn.

Pineapple...not so much.


----------



## Humph

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sweetcorn as well? You are worse than Satan Joel.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sweetcorn? Jeez, you were doing so well.



JSullivan said:


> I grew up in Kirkby, so I give them a little bit of credit. They might support Liverpool, but they didn't succumb to most of the rest of the mutant behaviour of the locals.


Yeah, they are proper fucking weirdos around here.

Never in my life have I seen grown people act the way they do. I walk past a car every morning on my way to work, on one side of the car is Bill Shankly and the other is Steven Gerrard.

Massive fucking weirdos.



Joel said:


> Pineapple goes well with ham on pizza. Throw on some sweetcorn as well.
> 
> Y'all don't know what you're talking about :kobe
> 
> When Chelsea beat Everton next week, Moz, you have to order a large pizza with pineapple on it and eat it all.


Haha you're on.

You're paying though. :brie


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

No surprise that a dandy like Joel advocates for pineapple on pizza.

Pig is a real topping. Anything hot and spicy is suitable, too.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Forgot about the mushrooms too :trips5


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Yeah, they are proper fucking weirdos around here.
> 
> Never in my life have I seen grown people act the way they do. I walk past a car every morning on my way to work, on one side of the car is Bill Shankly and the other is Steven Gerrard.
> 
> Massive fucking weirdos.


I don't ever go to Liverpool anymore. My brother is the only person I really have that's worth me going to see there. 

I just find it to be a bit of an intense experience. I'm streetwise enough, but you're more worried about 15 year olds than adults...which is pretty insane.

I blame Thatcher, personally - but that's a story for another day.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If you have mushrooms, pineapple & sweetcorn on a pizza at the same time, then you're on par with Rolf Harris, Josef Fritzl, Purple Aki etc.

EDIT: I don't go to north Liverpool, because they'll shoot you for pronouncing book as 'buck'. 

Town is alright, the lids are fairly sensible in the day. You just have to make sure Aki doesn't follow you into Limestreet Train Station's bathroom.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> If you have mushrooms, pineapple & sweetcorn on a pizza at the same time, then you're on par with Rolf Harris, Josef Fritzl, *Purple Aki* etc.


I fucking love Purple Aki.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pineapple on a pizza is against everything God desires.

Hot & Spicy Chicken, Chilli Beef & Pepperoni is what God intended. Spicy animals.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Look, my go to pizza is a Meat Feast. But sometimes you don't want to completely clog up your arteries, so you gotta go with something a bit more light. That's where the Hawaiian pizza comes into play :lelbron

Not really the right thread for this, but fuck it, we've been speaking about pizza the last few posts. Amazon has FIFA 15 pre-order price at £40, which is pretty good for next gen. Just a heads up.

Looking forward to tomorrow's game. Wish Balotelli was signed in time for it though. Would have been fireworks.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pineapple on pizza is boss. Moz puts his chocolate in the fridge, so he should be ignored.

Manchester United ‏@ManUtd Jul 26
Tom Cleverley is with van Gaal & says: "I watched the Netherlands in the World Cup and I think I'm going to be his type of player." #mutour

:duck


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Joel, keep it on topic pls.

The topic is pineapple on pizza & Purple Aki.

An ideal day for me would be to go to Mr Pizza's in town and enjoy a nice romantic pizza(we'll go halves, his half is pineapple and my half is pepperoni) with Purple Aki.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Bbq sauce with beef, mushrooms, and olives. #EnglishPizzaLeague


----------



## Humph

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Bbq sauce with beef, *mushrooms, and olives.* #EnglishPizzaLeague


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Joel, keep it on topic pls.
> 
> The topic is pineapple on pizza & Purple Aki.
> 
> An ideal day for me would be to go to Mr Pizza's in town and enjoy a nice romantic pizza(we'll go halves, his half is pineapple and my half is pepperoni) with Purple Aki.


Just don't let him get caught touching up the local teenager's "muscles".

You'll have to foot the whole bill when he ends up getting nicked.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Bbq sauce with beef, *mushrooms, and olives*. #EnglishPizzaLeague


I'm blocking you for this.

Fucking hell.

Even Adolf didn't commit such disgusting crimes as you have putting such things on a pure and beautiful pizza.



JSullivan said:


> Just don't let him get caught touching up the local teenager's "muscles".
> 
> You'll have to foot the whole bill when he ends up getting nicked.


I learnt the arts of dine and dash before I ever fingered a girl, I got this under control brother.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> I learnt the arts of dine and dash before I ever fingered a girl, I got this under control brother.


ac


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Look, my go to pizza is a Meat Feast. But sometimes you don't want to completely clog up your arteries, so you gotta go with something a bit more light. That's where the Hawaiian pizza comes into play :lelbron
> 
> Not really the right thread for this, but fuck it, we've been speaking about pizza the last few posts. Amazon has FIFA 15 pre-order price at £40, which is pretty good for next gen. Just a heads up.
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow's game. Wish Balotelli was signed in time for it though. Would have been fireworks.


If don't want to clog up your arteries, you substitute pepperoni for more chilli beef.

PROTEIN


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

No purists in this discussion? Cheese and tomato is all you need, with a sprinkling of basil if you fancy it. 

Ideally from La Gondola in Kirkcaldy (Y)


----------



## Shepard

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JSullivan said:


> *I grew up in Kirkby,* so I give them a little bit of credit. They might support Liverpool, but they didn't succumb to most of the rest of the mutant behaviour of the locals.


Sock robber.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Sock robber.


I'd argue that, but I have a LOT of odd socks, so I imagine that looks a little bit suspicious.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Purple Aki had a few marauding runs today actually.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I guess I'm part of the Joel Hawaiian Pizza Posse... although I love having meat toppings on my pizza I do like a change every now and then.

To continue being Mr. Positive with United, I thought we looked better second half as soon as Fletcher (who was abysmal) and Van Persie (obviously not fully fit) went off and Welbeck and Adnan came on. Gave us more pace and more directness but still, we lacked creativity. I do feel sorry for Mata, people can say he's been poor, which is true but it doesn't help when he has static players in front of him hardly making any movement and just like to run to collect the ball from him all the time. Remember, Mata used to have the pacy players of Hazard, Oscar and Ramirez and now he has RVP, Rooney and Cleverley. Still, we'll get there eventually especially when our saviour, Di Maria arrives.

Also, how fucking good is Phil Jones, seriously? I'm being super serial here guys... the man is a beast! He has been getting a lot of criticism due to his development since his move to United but it doesn't help that he hasn't been able to nail down that centerback spot and has been played constantly at right back or in midfield. Once he starts playing consistently at centre half, you'll see him become good. Sure he makes his mistakes here and there but he'll always try and make up for it with a perfectly timed last ditch tackle. He has improved at reading the game, he's a beast in the air and he did well communicating to Keane and Blackett, the latter I thought did a good job yesterday also. At least Jones is playing well... the others need to wake up and quickly.

Young worked hard but offered absolutely nothing going forward, some terrible crosses from him and Valencia after showing he had the beating of his man was just static the whole game... what has happened to him? He was such a monster on the wings 2 years ago, destroying his opposition and it seems he's been abducted by aliens, anal probed and they've wiped his memory as he doesn't know how to play the fitba anymore. That's it... I'm blaming aliens for his poor form. Fuck you aliens!

Still... to be positive, I'm alright with the point based on how we played.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pineapple + bacon = $$$$

:yum:


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JSullivan said:


> I suspect you're a Chelsea fan by the signature, *or do you just dislike Liverpool?*
> 
> I know a die-hard Chelsea fan I work with. Been a season ticket holder for years and never misses a game as far as I'm aware.


he's just a little bit obsessed with Liverpool :hayden3


----------



## M-Diggedy

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pineapple on pizza is absolute sacrilege. Pepperoni & bacon. Simple and effective. (also thanks for enlightening me to Purple Aki. Reading about him is some of the funniest shit on the web)

Liverpool game tonight should be interesting. I don't think either team are near the level they want to be. Would have been nothing but pure entertainment if Mario had signed in time, though. 

Could go either way.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Wait... Fuck is wrong with pineapple on pizza?





ROUSEY said:


> Why, oh why, would you even think of putting pineapple on pizza?
> 
> You have to be one mentally unstable person to think pineapple on pizza is a good idea.


Well I'll be fucked but I'm actually in agreement with Joey on this. 

Pineapple is great for revving up the libido and adding a real jet-fuelled thrust to your ejaculate. Depending on where you are at the point of climax, a one night stand after half a pineapple tends to end with her sailing through the ceiling or flying through the floorboards. 

Or maybe it's a black people thing.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Well I'll be fucked but I'm actually in agreement with Joey on this.
> 
> Pineapple is great for revving up the libido and adding a real jet-fuelled thrust to your ejaculate. Depending on where you are at the point of climax, a one night stand after half a pineapple tends to end with her sailing through the ceiling or flying through the floorboards.
> 
> Or maybe it's a black people thing.


Nah, it's a white people thing also.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

i love pineapple on pizza.

mushrooms tho. you dirty little thing cockhead


----------



## Lawls

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm a part time pizza maker and a hawaiian pizza is quite popular.

Its just sauce on the base, cheese, ham and pineapple.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Well I'll be fucked but I'm actually in agreement with Joey on this.
> 
> Pineapple is great for revving up the libido and adding a real jet-fuelled thrust to your ejaculate. Depending on where you are at the point of climax, a one night stand after half a pineapple tends to end with her sailing through the ceiling or flying through the floorboards.
> 
> Or maybe it's a black people thing.


I love the pineapple sticks at McDonald's (They're really low in calories and super refreshing). But putting them on a Pizza? Fuck no.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Well I'll be fucked but I'm actually in agreement with Joey on this.
> 
> Pineapple is great for revving up the libido and adding a real jet-fuelled thrust to your ejaculate. Depending on where you are at the point of climax, a one night stand after half a pineapple tends to end with her sailing through the ceiling or flying through the floorboards.
> 
> Or maybe it's a black people thing.


Stop trying to fight it, Andy. You and I agree on a lot of stuff. We'd be great together and you know it.

I can't wait for CL and League Cup to start, cause I'm getting annoyed having to wait a week to watch Diegol score.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mushrooms on pizza (or with anything really) for the fucking win.

Pineapple on pizza should legally be a hate crime.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

last pizza place i went to was with the lads. We ended up getting the 2m pizza which comes with 5 toppings which were:

Vesuvio - San Marzano Tomato, buffalo mozzarella, ricotta, ham, salami, pepper & basil
Salsiccia & Friarielli - Fior di latte, italian sausage, cime di rapa, basil & chilli on a white base
Crudo & Rucola - Fior di latte, prosciutto parma, rocket, parmesan & basil on a white base
Margherita - San Marzano tomato, buffalo mozzarella, basil & olive oil
Marinara - San Marzano tomato, oregano, basil & garlic


Then we got another metre long pizza with 3 toppings that i forget. Then we had a nutella pizza for dessert. Properly good feed. If you're going out to an pizzeria you might as well do it properly :brodgers Mushrooms in anything should mean you're locked up for life. Its nasty, foul tasting fungus.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

sounds like the prelude to an orgy with the laaaads too.

lel rus


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yes Kiz, your mother was very accomodating. 

Not sure if i should get up and watch the first half before i leave for work or whether i should sleep in, let it record and avoid internet/phone/everyone until i get home to watch it :hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

How bloody early do you leave for work?

I'm watching the game, but then I have no plans to leave my house before 6:50am. Either way, you're not sleeping in.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

recording it, watching when i wake up, going to work at 4 :duck


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

getting a lift into the city with my parents, leave ~6:15. Beats all the traffic otherwise what will be a 30 min journey turns into a massive one. I don't start until 8:30 but i also have to head out past the city to the eastern suburbs. If i have to take public transport i wouldn't leave that much later anyway + car ride is much nicer than the bus. Just means i will get a coffee and time to get some breakfast out.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> getting a lift into the city with my parents, leave ~6:15. Beats all the traffic otherwise what will be a 30 min journey turns into a massive one. I don't start until 8:30 but i also have to head out past the city to the eastern suburbs. If i have to take public transport i wouldn't leave that much later anyway + car ride is much nicer than the bus. Just means i will get a coffee and time to get some breakfast out.


Didn't know Club X was open that early.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Phil Jones was pretty great yesterday, I've never seen anyone dominate Dozy Altidore like that in my entire life. He usually beats himself. :brodgers 

Anyway, back on topic. I'm going to be ordering a pizza tonight.

I'm siding with a Meat Lovers pizza up to now, pepperoni, ham, beef, bacon. :yum:

Just in time to see City stroll to a 3-0 victory.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Why are we talking about pizza? Any ways... Di Maria is a good but but the price is pretty high. I guess when you want one of the best wingers in the world you gotta pay top dollar. Especially since he plays for Real Madrid and they don't really need to sell anyone. Even more of a question is where does Rooney fit in? Looks like Van Gaal is shaping up the United team to play 4-3-3.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Highly doubt City will win 3-0. Will probably be a close game. I'm expecting a 2-1 result, could go either way but I'm leaning towards Liverpool edging them out.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Did Hamada instigate another food discussion whilst I was away again?

C+P job from somewhere else about United and STUCK WITH THE OTTER as some of the catbox crew were saying yesterday:




> Biggest problem United have for me is how one dimensional and transparent our build up play is. The passing is just like Tom Cleverley's favourite film, sideways. It reeks of conservative and safe play that's aimless and lacking in ambition and any real ingenuity. Valencia is just woeful when he gets to the penalty area and immediately turns around to pass ten yards behind himself. It's like that Monty Python sketch with the runners afraid of the yellow tape who run 9/10 of the distance and then all stop because they're petrified of running through the tape. He does the hard part and then refuses to attack a defender. As we saw yesterday, he can still beat a man and his distribution isn't always that much better than the Sun's in Liverpool, but he can put a good ball in the area and then it's just about a bit of luck and someone like Van Persie or Mata making a clever run.
> 
> Rooney was horrendous yesterday and typified how lazy and useless he can be on his worst day. First touch, decision making, ability to bring people into the game, all abysmal. The one thing he did flawlessly was the 10-15 yard pass to the right wing. He's not a #10 and it really needs to be accepted. He had that ability when he possessed the turn of pace and drive to beat a man, in addition to having a ferocious shot on him. He's not a supremely technically gifted player and players like Kagawa and Mata possess far more incisive and defence splitting passes than Rooney. His best season for us came when he played as the #9 in a front three when Valencia could actually attack full backs and our play was quick and with a tempo that stretched defences and gave the likes of Rooney space to work something. Now we're so slow and pedestrian that no-one can make those clever runs or drop deep, and it's just so easy to defend against. Valencia will pass back, Young is useless on the left because he has no left foot and any defender knows he's trying to work it onto his right foot, but no-one attacks the inswinging cross anyway so if he has to start I don't know why he doesn't take Valencia's spot and give Januzaj the left. Januzaj is by no means the finished article but he offers genuine threat and actually looks to make something happen. I remember a game last season where he was playing central with his back to goal, and the first thing he did was spot Evra's overlapping run and slipped the ball around the RB for Evra to latch onto. You just knew if that was Young or Valencia it would have gone five yards back, but with Januzaj he has the confidence to actually try something inventive and productive.
> 
> Di Maria absolutely doesn't nullify gaping areas that need addressing, namely a deep sitting midfielder to assist Herrera and greater depth to compliment a strong XI which becomes weaker when injuries occur. Still, like Januzaj he actually possesses pace, drive, vision and above all else, the confidence in which to actually improve our speed of play. United have never been able to play like Arsenal, with sublime intricate passing. United's strength was always shifting it out wide quickly through Scholes, attacking the wings with Evra/Rafael/Irwin/Neville to open space and stretch defences and load the box with strikers/attacking mids to pounce on opportunities.
> 
> Somewhere around 08/09 when Van Der Sar racked up the record for minutes without conceding, United started to gradually lessen the speed of our play, and it really became a problem in Ferguson's final two seasons. It's just so easy to defend against and it nullifies our best attackers because they don't have the freedom in which to move about and create space for others. The fact the midfield is obviously very toothless and struggles to impose itself in big games, leaving the defence exposed on a regular basis doesn't help matters. The defence isn't exceptional and is obviously very much one that is a long-term project (Evans, Jones, Shaw), but so many of their errors come about from poor protection and assistance from those in front. I'm not saying it's a world class defence, but you only need to look at Atletico to see how a balanced side with a tactical understanding can make for a strong defence that's greater than the individuals. United's attack on paper is outstanding but we don't allow them to be much of a threat because there's no balance in midfield and the tempo is so mundane that any side with basic tactical setups can defend against it. Liverpool between January-March of last season played like the United of old, quick and aggressive play that stretched defences and produced goals. Their buildup play might not have been Barca-esque, but it was lethal and a struggle to defend against. United seem to be employing more of a possession based system, only possession counts for pete diddily if you're not making inroads up the field and testing the keeper. People talked about 60% possession United had at Goodison last season, yet Everton had about 4x as many shots as us. Who honestly should be more proud? The team with 60% possession who created fuck all, or the team who had less of the ball but created infinitely more chances and won the game?



Di Maria alone isn't enough, because the team lacks balance and the depth is obviously lacking which counts for so much when injuries seem to be so common with United. A great team on paper doesn't count for much if you can't always field that team on a weekly basis. £63m for a player is extortionate but we're long past the point of fiscally wise transfer fees so me badgering on about it solves nothing. He's a quality player who would inject pace and offer something beyond the status quo in our play, which United sorely need. The conservative but sloth like passing isn't the United way and somewhere down the line that needs to be communicated to the squad, because United have always played with pace in attack, they've never been mercurial on the ball like Arsenal or Barcelona. It's quite sad that Liverpool are pretty much playing how United did for many years, whereas United seem to be struggling to find their identity and are so easy to defend against. I really pray Rooney and Van Persie aren't guaranteed their place regardless of form, because both have struggled with performances and whilst Welbeck/Hernandez have respective weaknesses, both offer something to the team and players like Rooney can't be protected when they're clearly struggling. Yesterday was the sort of Rooney performance where you honestly know any other play playing to that level would have been subbed off at any point, and sadly there's still this mindset that the team should play through Rooney. He's never had the passing range or vision on the ball to dictate the play, and his dwindling pace has all but robbed him of being able to play #10.

Fuck it, it's only fitba at the end of the day. There's potential in this team but it's going to need a concerted effort from everyone to address this worrying deviation from United's past philosophy, because the current style doesn't do anything for our better players.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> *Fuck it, it's only fitba at the end of the day.*


:no


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pizza is greasy, artery clogging goodness.

Putting pineapple, a fucking fruit, on a pizza is a disgrace.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Phil Jones was pretty great yesterday, I've never seen anyone dominate Dozy Altidore like that in my entire life. He usually beats himself. :brodgers
> 
> Anyway, back on topic. I'm going to be ordering a pizza tonight.
> 
> I'm siding with a Meat Lovers pizza up to now, pepperoni, ham, beef, bacon. :yum:
> 
> Just in time to see City stroll to a 3-0 victory.


Opted for curry.

Maybe tomorrow :brodgers


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> *Opted for curry.*
> 
> Maybe tomorrow :brodgers


Good shout :abed


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Pizza is greasy, artery clogging goodness.
> 
> Putting pineapple, *a fucking fruit, on a pizza is a disgrace.*












enguin


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I hope all you fat geeks get diabetes for spending like five pages of the fitba thread talking about pizza


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Goku said:


> enguin


/thread.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> /thread.


This is the Premier League thread, can you get back on topic and stop talking about food please.

Thanks.


----------



## kingfunkel

Am I the only 1 who likes to drench my pizza in vinegar? I like when I soaks into the base


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Is Gerrard wearing this shoes?


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Poor from Moreno.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

One bad period of play for 5 minutes and we're punished lel. We've been decent but we'll need to do more if we want anything from this game (AKA release the Markovic).

We also look miles better with Big Joe in for Lucas.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We've played good so far, but not great. We didn't take advantage of the chances we had and then we got caught out.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Phil Jones was pretty great yesterday, I've never seen anyone dominate Dozy Altidore like that in my entire life. He usually beats himself. :brodgers
> 
> Anyway, back on topic. I'm going to be ordering a pizza tonight.
> 
> I'm siding with a Meat Lovers pizza up to now, pepperoni, ham, beef, bacon. :yum:
> 
> Just in time to see City stroll to a 3-0 victory.





ChipsDaily said:


> Highly doubt City will win 3-0. Will probably be a close game. I'm expecting a 2-1 result, could go either way but I'm leaning towards Liverpool edging them out.


LMAOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Next year will be their year.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That defence :mark:


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOO


:brodgers

With Balotelli, all this will be like x100 worse for Liverpool.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Moreno down now lel

Whatever, we've played well for stretches but we've been punished for our sloppy play in our own end. All in all not bothered too much about the result considering it's still early days.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Hello Liverpool fans. Meet the pot.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Hello Liverpool fans. Meet the pot.*


racist.

Think Spurs will beat them. LAMELA.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

walk in the park stuff really.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Liverpool were absolutely shocking in that 2nd half.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ohhh, Pablo Zabaleta
He is the fucking man,
He comes from Argentina, he's harder than Jaap Stam
He plays in blue & white for Pellegrini's men
And when we win the league, we'll sing this song again, ohhhhhh!

Unlucky L'pool. Next year'll be your year.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Jovetic was brilliant. He'll be like a new signing for City if he can stay fit. Same goes for Lamela at Spurs. Happy to see the Serie A exports finding their feet at the start of this season. Big fan of both. 

First half was pretty much even. City too slick for Liverpool in the second half.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Woy at the game tonight.

Also, is Mozza going to film himself eating the pineapple pizza and post it on his youtube :moyes2


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sterling & Can were Ashley Younging it up tonight. Sterling barely being touched and flopping and Can getting laughed at by everyone for diving because the air touched him.


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

City are a different class to 'pool.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We were poor when we created good enough chances to score and that was the difference in the end. City had four shots on target and scored three. We had three shots on target and scored one. Markovic looked really good and hope he starts next week againts Spurs. Was annoyed that Manquillo was on the bench whole Johnson was starting at right back. Moreno looks really good going forward but got caught out a few times, which is something he needs to work on. Mignolet was nowhere for the third goal. 

Spurs will be a big game next week. I'm guessing Balotelli will be starting.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Liverpool are awful. That defence is fucking horrendous. When you combine that with Mario's inevitable disruption they'll struggle to finish 8th. 

Truly atrocious club.


----------



## Josh

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

livershit : : : :

back to mediocrity

rodgers out :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Liverpool are awful. That defence is fucking horrendous. When you combine that with Mario's inevitable disruption they'll struggle to finish 8th.
> 
> Truly atrocious club.


lel



Josh said:


> livershit : : : :
> 
> back to mediocrity
> 
> rodgers out :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Liverpool really weren't that bad. They didn't create enough but City were just so clinical. Lovren showed he wasn't up to scratch either, maybe he'll find form but I was never too impressed with him at Southampton.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> Liverpool really weren't that bad. They didn't create enough but City were just so clinical. Lovren showed he wasn't up to scratch either, maybe he'll find form but I was never too impressed with him at Southampton.


You don't know much about football, do you?

Lovren was brilliant last season.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> lel


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Stuck a fiver on City to win 3-1. Paddy Power want to give me my winnings in either steak bakes or turkey dinosaurs on account of the 'Rickie Lambert hometown lad used to work on a farm that grew them' rule, but I opted for money since I would rather buy a handful of both, as well as some plums and turnips and cabbages and pineapples (to put on my pizza. Is that fucking alright with you, ChipsDaily, ya manky sod?), which coincidentally Rickie Lambert hometown lad also used to grow on the farm he was raised on. What a magnificent story. Back a tha fuckin line, Dwight Gayle. There's a new story in town!


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I told all the Liverpool fans they'd get beaten today at work. They all gave me some bullshit about how great they are.

Delusional - as usual.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

L'pool were superior for long periods of the match but City are just a class above them. They've got fantastic depth, especially up-front. Dzeko, Aguero and Jovetic... any of them would walk right into our team.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The lack of cutting edge is disappointing. Lallana is badly needed, as is potential support for Sturridge. I thought Moreno was good outside of his horrible error, and Allen had a good game. The problem is still that we're far too easy for some teams to get through, and City is the best in the league at that. Spurs could be a problem too, especially considering the form of Lamela.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm hoping to see us line-up something like this against Spurs:


Mignolet
Manquillo Skrtel Lovren Moreno
Gerrard Henderson Sterling
Sturridge Balotelli Markovic​
Coutinho needs a rest considering he's been disappointing in both games. Johnson will be out with an injury by the looks of things.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

normal service is resumed 8*D

tbf tho City are just a cut above everyone, except maybe Chelsea


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> normal service is resumed 8*D
> 
> tbf tho City are just a cut above everyone, except maybe Chelsea


Agreed, they didn't break a sweat for most of the match and yet they still managed to put for 3 past us. They and Chelsea will probably be the only two in for the league come end of season unless someone can do what we did last year and force their way into contention later on 



Destiny said:


> I'm hoping to see us line-up something like this against Spurs:
> 
> 
> Mignolet
> Manquillo Skrtel Lovren Moreno
> Gerrard Henderson Sterling
> Sturridge Balotelli Markovic​


Not sure if Mario can come in to the first team strait away since I don't think he's even had a training session with the team yet. If he can't go I'd see Coutinho start in place of him and another CM (Allen) in place of Markovic. We need 3 in the midfield if we're going to continue to play Gerrard just in front of the back 4. I'd probably give Markovic more time to make an impact with an appearance around 55-60 minutes. Keep in mind that we start to see a bit of a fixture congestion in mid September so we can rotate some more when the time comes but right now we need to find our footing and get some points from the next couple league matches.


----------



## TAR

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Really wanted to watch the game but I had work, so I took the sleep that I desperately needed.

JOVETIC THO


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Hello Liverpool fans. Meet the pot.*


are you comparing a loss to City vs a loss to Swansea & draw to Sundeland? :hayden3 silly Seabs.


----------



## DanielWyatt

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I think Liverpool fc will play for football league 2 in coming years.
They are. Fucked without him.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I wouldn't worry yourselves about Spurs. We normally lose when we should win.

Having said that, things are going _too_ well for us at the moment. We've looked good in pre-season. Our shitty players from last season have even looked decent. Hell, even Danny Rose looks like a premiership standard player.

This scares me.

I think we're getting relegated.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Who is him, chief?


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Liverpool are going to be fine. Markovic looked good in his cameo. Him and Sterling on the wings bombing forward is a good offensive foundation to build on. The lack of a proper DM kind of imposes a 3 man midfield on them, but if Brodgers is willing to take a chance on Stevie G and Hendo as the double pivot, Lallana as CAM playing off of Sturridge/Balo is definitely going to create. + Coutinho in there somewhere.

They're not going to have the quality that Suarez gave them but they're going to be fine on the attacking front. Defensively, Moreno looked good, I thought. They need a CB partnership to click tho.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Defensively, Moreno did look good.










LOL


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Forget that, I'll just judge based on highlights from now on.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Goku said:


> Liverpool are going to be fine. Markovic looked good in his cameo. Him and Sterling on the wings bombing forward is a good offensive foundation to build on. The lack of a proper DM kind of imposes a 3 man midfield on them, but if Brodgers is willing to take a chance on Stevie G and Hendo as the double pivot, Lallana as CAM playing off of Sturridge/Balo is definitely going to create. + Coutinho in there somewhere.
> 
> They're not going to have the quality that Suarez gave them but they're going to be fine on the attacking front. Defensively, Moreno looked good, I thought. They need a CB partnership to click tho.


Think this is a decent summation. Henderson/Gerrard has been overrun before, like at Villa at home last season, but I suspect it'll be the team when Lallana is fit.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Eto'o to Everton looks likely at the moment.


Decent signing, I reckon. I wonder where all this money is coming from, though?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JSullivan said:


> Eto'o to Everton looks likely at the moment.
> 
> 
> Decent signing, I reckon. I wonder where all this money is coming from, though?


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Who do people think Everton don't have any money?


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JSullivan said:


> Decent signing, I reckon. I wonder where all this money is coming from, though?


From years of having a negative net transfer spend. Normally Everton offload a player a season that offsets most of their transfer activity ie Fella, Rodwell, Arteta, Lescott in recent years. So when you're not spending much in the transfer market + recieving money from sponsors, ticket sales, merch sales and broadcasting money etc you can build up a solid kitty.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Goku said:


> Who do people think Everton don't have any money?


Because they never really spend any, and when they do it is after they have sold one or two.



Rush said:


> From years of having a negative net transfer spend. Normally Everton offload a player a season that offsets most of their transfer activity ie Fella, Rodwell, Arteta, Lescott in recent years. So when you're not spending much in the transfer market + recieving money from sponsors, ticket sales, merch sales and broadcasting money etc you can build up a solid kitty.


This makes sense.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Eto'o will be on £55K per week at Everton.

That also helps.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> are you comparing a loss to City vs a loss to Swansea & draw to Sundeland? :hayden3 silly Seabs.


*So Liverpool can play shit for their first 2 games and still get top 4 but Utd do the same and have no chance? kay

And you can't play the City card either because you were poor in your own right on both ends and you were poor against a team no better than Swansea and Sunderland in Southampton. Nobody is denying Utd haven't been poor but so have Liverpool and they haven't been riddled with injuries. So how it's "laughable" that Utd will finish ahead of Liverpool I'm not seeing at all.*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Flanagan, Can, Sturridge, Markovic, Lallana and Sakho have all had injury problems this preseason. Some are still out, some have just had no preseason. Considering Sturridge is a starter, Lallana would be a starter, and Can (who would have started ahead of Lucas against Southampton), Flanagan and Markovic are all battling for a starting position, it seems odd to put it that way.

Performances really aren't comparable either. One team is creating chances, one really isn't. Squawka stats indicate you only created five chances at Sunderland, whereas nine for us at City. I guess that injury-riddled attacking three is stopping you though, eh? :brodgers


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Chill, guys. The only certainty in this league is that Arsenal will finish 4th. No more, no less.

Then they'll probably have an open top bus to celebrate.

Oh, and there's a slight chance we (Spurs) will lose to West Ham and they'll make memorabilia of their cup final win over us (in the league).










Embarassing.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JSullivan said:


> Chill, guys. The only certainty in this league is that Arsenal will finish 4th, which will still be enough to finish above us, forever and always. No more, no less.


Well, you're not wrong.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Well, you're not wrong.


Wonderful editing.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Flanagan, Can, Sturridge, Markovic, Lallana and Sakho have all had injury problems this preseason. Some are still out, some have just had no preseason. Considering Sturridge is a starter, Lallana would be a starter, and Can (who would have started ahead of Lucas against Southampton), Flanagan and Markovic are all battling for a starting position, it seems odd to put it that way.
> 
> Performances really aren't comparable either. One team is creating chances, one really isn't. Squawka stats indicate you only created five chances at Sunderland, whereas nine for us at City. I guess that injury-riddled attacking three is stopping you though, eh? :brodgers


*Sturridge has played and the only one of them who would probably start is one of Lallana/Markovic. Compared to the players we don't have available full stop it's pretty rosy.

Stats don't tell the full story. Sure you might have had nine chances but how many of them were legit goal scoring threats. DON'T YOU READ ANDRE'S FEEDBACK FOR YOUR DEBATES BULK? You struggled to create legit chances vs Southampton too besides the two goals you scored. 

I'm not even saying one has performed better than the other or anything, just pointing out the double standard and ridiculousness of saying it's "laughable" that Utd would finish above Liverpool when Liverpool have clearly shown they're hardly worlds above us right now.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I never edited anything, Sully. I just prodded your thought process in the direction you were unwilling top let it go :shrug


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

At the end of the season both us and Liverpool will be battling for a champions league spot along with Arsenal. The season has barely started and you obviously wanna get point against every team but remember last season Arsenal had a shocking start to the season but went on a crazy run up until around Christmas where they looked like they could easily be in the running. You can't count any big teams out for the first few games of the season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pls, just get in the bin right now you pineapple on pizza eating fiend.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Could have Anderson and James Wilson in the same tonight.

My body is ready.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'd like to apologise to the Liverpool supporters for saying Manquillo was naff. After watching Glen Johnson it's apparent that he in fact is the naff one.

I stand by my Sanchez not being great comment though. He's not been shit, which may have actually been my original comment, but I've expected more.

United will score 15 tonight.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> I'd like to apologise to the Liverpool supporters for saying Manquillo was naff. After watching Glen Johnson it's apparent that he in fact is the naff one.
> 
> I stand by my Sanchez not being great comment though. He's not been shit, which may have actually been my original comment, but I've expected more.
> 
> United will score 15 tonight.


I hope a plane crashes into the stadium and wipes out all the Man Utd "Fans" - 99% of people attending including those in the MK Dons stands will be Utd fans. 
80% of the 99% probably haven't bothered to ever see Utd play any other time and couldn't name you a single one of their reserve players.

Disgusting plastic fans.

Edit: Oh, on the plus side, all the MK Dons fans will be wiped out too.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What on earth are you on about?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

United XI starting tonight against Mk Dons:

*United XI*: De Gea, M Keane, Evans, Vermijl, James, Powell, Janko, Anderson, Hernandez, Kagawa, Welbeck
*Subs:* Amos, McNair, Thorpe, A. Pereira, Januzaj, Zaha, Wilson

Nice to see a lot of youngsters starting and interesting to see if Anderson can last an entire game.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> De Gea, M Keane, Evans, Vermijl, James, Powell, Janko, Anderson, Hernandez, Kagawa, Welbeck
> Amos, McNair, Thorpe, A Pereira, Januzaj, Zaha, Wilson


surprised Januzaj isnt starting, surprised how inexperienced the team is though.

Not sure what formation though, 3 usually full backs starting


edit: beaten to it :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*































:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:mark: a below average player is playing.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The future starts now.

He is genuinely the greatest League Cup player of all time. Silence now, and just appreciate the greatness Joel.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> I'd like to apologise to the Liverpool supporters for saying Manquillo was naff. After watching Glen Johnson it's apparent that he in fact is the naff one.
> 
> I stand by my Sanchez not being great comment though. He's not been shit, which may have actually been my original comment, but I've expected more.
> 
> United will score 15 tonight.


Sanchez will come good. Would like to see him on the wing though.

And I thought it was obvious Johnson was shite?


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hopefully Januzaj on the bench means he will be starting on saturday, as he really should be getting minutes.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Anderson was ruined by Fergie tbh. If he carried on playing as an attacking midfielder and was able to keep fit he might possibly have been great.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Januzaj needs to start hitting the gym.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *you were poor against a team no better than Swansea and Sunderland in Southampton.*


Bottom line which team got a positive result from those games and which team didn't?


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> What on earth are you on about?


I'm just pointing out that 99% of those in attendance will be Utd fans and 80% of them are armchair supporters (I have a lot of non-football fan friends going who proclaim to be HUGE Utd fans all of a sudden).


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

How the fuck was that challenge on Powell not a yellow card??


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Poor Kagawa has to go off with mild concussion, can't catch a break it seems.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

How do people rate Evans... So fucking shite.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

This has been really poor by United, none of the players can keep the ball or do the basics of passing, the Dons keeper has had it easy.

I really hope Wilson comes on second half.

As I type they fuck up another simple pass... Sloppy United.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

All that money and talent... beaten by Will Grigg.

LOLUnited :kagawa


----------



## obby

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

MoyesIn


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Garbage football first half; no creativity (surprise, surprise), no real movement in attack, slow and sloppy passing and some of the players don't even seem to care. Powell is just standing there dumbfounded at times, such a poor attitude. Welbeck is the only one trying at the moment and Hernandez has been awful. Also, Evans was shocking with costing us that first goal, no idea what he was thinking.

Get Wilson on for Hernandez second half and give the players a good kick up the ass. 

Still, here's hoping to a better second half as it can't get worse than this abysmal first half.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Get Hernandez off, been fucking awful, let Wilson have a chance.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Evans is having a real mare out there, should have been a penalty for a handball. Hernandez and Powell continue the poor passing this second half.


----------



## Death Rider

Are you sure moyes has left yet?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Just awful... awful... awful.


----------



## Cliffy

Disgraceful performance


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Grigg again!

:kagawa :kagawa :kagawa

Just spectacularly bad from United. At this rate I don't see LvG lasting until Christmas.


----------



## obby

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:favre


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fuck me, how good are these lads from MK Dons, playing us off the park..........

















:side:

hopefully get rid of anderson and hernandez this week


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

This is wonderful.


----------



## Cliffy

FUCK OFF


----------



## obby

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:sodone 

WHAT IS THIS?


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:aryalol


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

must be rough being a United fan.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Afobe makes it 3-0!

:kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :balo2

Changed my mind. I don't see LvG lasting the rest of the match now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

WHERE IS DEFENCE!? JUST WHERE IS IT?

The fact we're losing to this shithouse club is even more sickening, still they've been great today. I just wish I didn't say it can't get any worse when in fact it has as the defence has been non-existent second half.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

this is brutal. even we managed to beat mk dons (twice!) last year.



BLADES holding their own against West Ham as well, gone to extra time. Would love to get one over the bastards here.


----------



## Death Rider

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao wish it was not to a disgusting club like mk dons but still funny


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

good, we didnt want the hassle of having to play all those league cup games when we're going for top 4.....


----------



## Ryan193

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

King Louis! :lol


----------



## Ryan193

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

This is amazing :lol


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

And another!


----------



## Cliffy

Laughing stock

Total laughing stock

Congrats to the dons


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Oh. Dear. God.


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I know you're playing kids, but Afobe is a kid himself. This is fucking embarrassing.

Do United even academy?


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

4-0... Afobe again.

:kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :balo2 :balo2 :balo2 :balo2



:maury

This is a match for the ages.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

'dat fourth goal. Reminiscent of Adriano in his prime on PES6.

:moyes1


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Tbf to United, they saw what Liverpool were almost able to do last season when they could focus entirely on the league. LVG just getting rid of distractions even earlier than them this season. 

Benik Afobe getting a head start on putting the boots to United, I see. On yersel, lad. Loves the fitba, him.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

mickey mouse cup tbh


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

United omg. :faint:


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

James Wilson looks like the only player who actually wants to play for United anymore. Everyone else has been beyond dire.

Contender for neutrals' game of the season?


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Velvet Skybox said:


> James Wilson looks like the only player who actually wants to play for United anymore. Everyone else has been beyond dire.
> 
> Contender for neutrals' game of the season?


Na, because no complete neutral should be happy about seeing mk dons beat anyone 4-0.


Surprised there weren't more boos at FT, what with everyone in milton keynes stadium being a United fan and whatnot :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Some of these players shouldn't be wearing the shirt again


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I started laughing after the 2nd goal tbh.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

3-5-2 has to go.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I hope LVG informs his players after that abysmal display that his philosophy is not to play like fucking shit! Nevermind the players shouldn't be allowed to wear the shirt again after that performance, they shouldn't be allowed to wear a football shirt after that performance. Just woeful defending, really dreadful with the most basic of errors.

Welbeck and Wilson are the only ones that can say they tried and De Gea couldn't do anything about the 4 goals, not his fault he has an appalling defence in front of him.

I'm surprised we didn't try and change the formation second half, just looked clueless in attack and yet again the players can't seem to understand it and yet again can't seem to pass but that is most likely down to them just playing rubbish. 

Despite Dons being a shithouse club, they deserve full credit, they looked like a team unlike United and gave our defence a torrid time all night.

There must be a response on Saturday especially after this disgusting performance.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

tbh I wouldn't be surprised if we lose to Burnley on Saturday.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Even Flow said:


> tbh I wouldn't be surprised if we lose to Burnley on Saturday.


Jonny Evans vs Danny Ings... Expect a bloodbath.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Who here said a couple days back that United's bench was miles better than our's :lol

In all honestly that's a shocking display United put forward tonight and long may such performances continue lel


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Good to see Johnny Evans back though


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Afobe, my man! :bow


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

"We were unlucky because they scored from our mistakes" - LVG


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

At least LvG says he can change the system now that di Maria has been brought in


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*GET THE FUCK IN*




united beating west ham on penalties :ti. 

idc if it's a mickey mouse cup, just loving that we've finally got one over them after the years of shit them and the media have give us because of the tevez affair.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Chr1st0 said:


> Good to see Johnny Evans back though


lol


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Really bad performance. The players showed no urgency at all and most of them looked like they just didn't want to play with the exceptions of Welbeck, Wilson and obviously De Gea. Really need to get rid of Hernandez while we still can. Looks like he's forgotten how to play. Have no idea why Evans is still rated. Never seen such a bad player to consistently play in the United shirt, needs to go for sure.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You're all absolutely pathetic. MK Dons were the luckiest bastards going. 4 fluke goals due to mistakes caused through MK Dons being thugs and/or cheats. We played them off the park and should have scored about 8. Those scummy posters here saying we're shit, let's not pretend most of that first 11 wouldn't walk right into your bag of shit team. It's a ballbag of a cup anyway and we can focus solely on winning the title now.

OR

That was a laughable performance and about 3 of those deserve to play again. Some of them might as well apply to work in a trade as football clearly isn't for them. Never looked like scoring and MK took their chances well.

Choose the appropriate answer.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> You're all absolutely pathetic. MK Dons were the luckiest bastards going. 4 fluke goals due to mistakes caused through MK Dons being thugs and/or cheats. We played them off the park and should have scored about 8. Those scummy posters here saying we're shit, let's not pretend most of that first 11 wouldn't walk right into your bag of shit team. It's a ballbag of a cup anyway and we can focus solely on winning the title now.
> 
> OR
> 
> That was a laughable performance and about 3 of those deserve to play again. Some of them might as well apply to work in a trade as football clearly isn't for them. Never looked like scoring and MK took their chances well.
> 
> Choose the appropriate answer.


Door number two. Keep De Gea, Welbeck and Wilson, transfer list the rest and play youth for the rest of the year.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I opt for the latter answer.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> You're all absolutely pathetic. MK Dons were the luckiest bastards going. 4 fluke goals due to mistakes caused through MK Dons being thugs and/or cheats. We played them off the park and should have scored about 8. Those scummy posters here saying we're shit, let's not pretend most of that first 11 wouldn't walk right into your bag of shit team. It's a ballbag of a cup anyway and we can focus solely on winning the title now.
> 
> OR
> 
> That was a laughable performance and about 3 of those deserve to play again. Some of them might as well apply to work in a trade as football clearly isn't for them. Never looked like scoring and MK took their chances well.
> 
> Choose the appropriate answer.


Number 2. United were atrocious.

Having said that, this will probably help you in the long run. Less fixtures to worry about.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Reserve team + reserve cup but that was disgraceful. *


----------



## Humph

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

LOL United Lost to MK Dons
*Pure English-Irish Baybay *


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Oh so now according to Man U fans this is the Mickey Mouse cup, but the Florida pre-season Disneyworld cup starring Ashley Young is the barometer for success. 

With no European matches during the season. Van Gaal should have played his strongest team tonight. The reason he didn't was probably because he thought even his 1st 11 would lose after watching the first 2 prem matches, so hoped it would be less embarrassing if the reserves lost. 4-0 was obviously worse than he expected though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Chr1st0 said:


> "We were unlucky because they scored from our mistakes" - LVG


That's almost a full Hodgson.

"To win here would have been utopia"


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The difference is that English isn't Van Gaal's native language.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Nor is it Woy's.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wonder if we can beat the Spurs with no left backs. :hmm:


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So, how good is Di Maria at CB?


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well he can pass better than Evans


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> United will score 15 tonight.


:duck


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I sure hope you didn't take that seriously. If so, I recommend a doctor checks out why you've got less brain cells than your name has N's in.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*











































:duck:duck:duck


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










utd WREKD by edin


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Whos Sean


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

A lad called me last night and said, "United down 3-0 to MKDons."

I was half asleep and asked, "Who?"

He answered, "MANCHESTER UNITED."

:lmao as if that's the club I've never heard of. Good lad.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I mean.

I feel sorry for United fans.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

why?


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> You're all absolutely pathetic. MK Dons were the luckiest bastards going. 4 fluke goals due to mistakes caused through MK Dons being thugs and/or cheats. We played them off the park and should have scored about 8. Those scummy posters here saying we're shit, let's not pretend most of that first 11 wouldn't walk right into your bag of shit team. It's a ballbag of a cup anyway and we can focus solely on winning the title now.
> 
> OR
> 
> That was a laughable performance and about 3 of those deserve to play again. Some of them might as well apply to work in a trade as football clearly isn't for them. Never looked like scoring and MK took their chances well.
> 
> Choose the appropriate answer.


Stop crying kid


----------



## kusksu

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Meh an embarrasing performance yesterday for sure, but if it results in getting rid of all the deadwood, then not necessarily a bad thing. Hernandez and Anderson have no business in the team and most of those youngsters aren't up to scratch. Besides De Gea and Kagawa (with Evans as a back up CB) none of that team should be anywhere near the first XI.

Van Gaal has to take some of the blame (of not all of it). Giving 6/7 youngsters a debut with a bunch of rejects who know their time is up in a formation that not even the first team really gets yet. Constant bad moves.

I do think Van Gaal will succeed at the end, but his choices in the first 3 matches hasn't been great. His subs especially have generally changed the match to the worse for us.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Evans had an absolute mare, not quite sure what he was doing out there, neither was he obviously.

surely the 3-5-2 can go now? it's just not working for us. 

despite the fact we had some reserves and youth players out there, that's a disgraceful result.

I also would not be shocked if Burnley beat us this weekend.

lel @ us. :kobe2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Remember when LvG was a tactical genius because he subbed his keeper in the 120th minute of the WC.

LoL


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

the played kids/reserves argument can't really be used when playing mk dons

someone in the same division, sure. but the get belted 4-0 by some plastic club a couple divs below or w/e is downright humiliating.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That young Jonny Evans kid really doesn't look ready for League One level tbf.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Didnt van Gaal lose most games at the start o his Bayern run? Certain he had about 6 wins by November ish in 14 games. Results like this just give him more money to throw around to solve the issues which I imagine he wants. And its worked. Rojo and di Maria currently.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You don't need to lose to a fake team from two divisions down to know you have problems if you're United.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He lost 3 of his opening 4 games at Bayern. He's always said it will take time for the team to play the way he wants.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It takes time for a top PL side to be competitive against teams near the bottom of the professional pyramid. 

Fair enough.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sure it takes time. Doesn't mean you should get thumped by a League 1 team.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yes. But I don't think we have the personnel to play 3-5-2. The biggest problem in our first two matches was that Young and Valencia were always too far back. Added with the fact that we do not have a leader in defence who can push them up, and we are playing way too narrow. Shaw and Rafael might fix that problem, but they are still a way off.

Vidic would have done wonders for us this year. We need someone who can lead at the back. Rooney is an okay enough leader as an attacker but we lack anyone like him in the middle of the park and at the back. De Gea doesn't seem to be the most vocal goaler either, which doesn't help. 

Van Gaal will came good though, but he might have underestimate the quality of the opposition in the Premier League (and apparently in the bottom leagues too). Also our fringe players suck monkey balls. Hernandez has been a waste of space for about 2 years now. I can't believe idiots on facebook still clamour for him to start every match.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *So Liverpool can play shit for their first 2 games and still get top 4 but Utd do the same and have no chance? kay
> 
> And you can't play the City card either because you were poor in your own right on both ends and you were poor against a team no better than Swansea and Sunderland in Southampton. Nobody is denying Utd haven't been poor but so have Liverpool and they haven't been riddled with injuries. So how it's "laughable" that Utd will finish ahead of Liverpool I'm not seeing at all.*





SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Flanagan, Can, Sturridge, Markovic, Lallana and Sakho have all had injury problems this preseason. Some are still out, some have just had no preseason. Considering Sturridge is a starter, Lallana would be a starter, and Can (who would have started ahead of Lucas against Southampton), Flanagan and Markovic are all battling for a starting position, it seems odd to put it that way.
> 
> Performances really aren't comparable either. One team is creating chances, one really isn't. Squawka stats indicate you only created five chances at Sunderland, whereas nine for us at City. I guess that injury-riddled attacking three is stopping you though, eh? :brodgers


BULK said it all pretty much :brodgers 

and of course United went ahead and lost 4-0 to fucking MK Dons :duck

























































































:duck

















































































































































































































:duck


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Masquerade said:


> Stop crying kid


I'd like for you to stop trying to incite an argument. It might derail the thread.

I realise I've used some complicated words there so here's some help;

incite - ɪnˈsʌɪt/ - verb - encourage or stir up (violent or unlawful behaviour).

argument - ˈɑːgjʊm(ə)nt/ - noun - an exchange of diverging or opposite views, typically a heated or angry one.

derail - dɪˈreɪl/ - verb - obstruct (a process) by diverting it from its intended course.

Figured you'd need more help with the last bit

the
ðə,ðɪ,ðiː/
determiner
1.
denoting one or more people or things already mentioned or assumed to be common knowledge.

denoting a disease or affliction.

(with a unit of time) the present; the current.

used instead of a possessive to refer to someone with whom the speaker or person addressed is associated.
2.
used to point forward to a following qualifying or defining clause or phrase.


I'd also recommend you looking up situations where people aren't being serious. It may help.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The amount of butthurt from both parties is outstanding.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Moyes 1-0 LvG


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Leicester lost at home to Shrewsbury. Does that mean they're doomed for relegation now based on the logic in this thread?*


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Have Leicester spent 130 million? Fuck, is their whole club worth 130 mil? Actually scratch that, is the whole city worth that? :banderas


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Leicester lost at home to Shrewsbury. Does that mean they're doomed for relegation now based on the logic in this thread?*


Leicester were always a favourite for relegation. United played a number of Champions League quality first team players and lost 4-0 to MK Dons. No top half Prem team should be losing 4-0 to MK Dons.


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> He lost 3 of his opening 4 games at Bayern. He's always said it will take time for the team to play the way he wants.


Moyes didn't even lose by more than 3 goals let alone to a team like MK Dons


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Leicester lost at home to Shrewsbury. Does that mean they're doomed for relegation now based on the logic in this thread?*


you're better than this


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

3rd round draw for the COC later today


----------



## MOX

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*






:dribble


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Zen said:


> Moyes didn't even lose by more than 3 goals let alone to a team like MK Dons


Moyes also hasn't proven himself at a top team and hasn't won anything.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> Moyes also hasn't proven himself at a top team and hasn't won anything.


You tell him it was nothing.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Nah, probably going to celebrate that till the day he retires.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

yeah, the bloke with 2 league titles in 15 years >>>>>> the bloke with none.


----------



## MOX

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

van gaal has already won the Chevrolet Cup and led united to the International Champions Cup title.

be jelly


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Van Gaal is a very accomplished manager. Moyes has actually own nothing and didn't try to change anything with the team. Thought he'd be able to inherit greatness of Ferguson and they'd be match winners from the get go. When it came down to it he showed he didn't know what to do.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Neil Warnock is an awful appointment for Palace. 

LVG will sort out United. People are just afraid. That's all it is.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Neil Warnock :duck. I bet he's on the phone to Paddy Kenny and Michael Brown as we speak.


Clearly preparing for the Championship. I'm just disappointed I didn't lump on more than I did when they were about 2-1 to go down last week.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Anark said:


> :dribble


Magnificent.

With her, I'm sure it would keep coming even if when you think that's it.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Moreno, Skrtel, and Johnson all missed training today. Guess the backline will look something like this Sunday:

Manquillo - Lovren - Sakho - Enrique

Think both Ballotelli and Lallana could make their débuts here.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Going to get worse for Liverpool before it gets better with these injuries & new signings settling in.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> Van Gaal is a very accomplished manager. Moyes has actually own nothing and didn't try to change anything with the team. Thought he'd be able to inherit greatness of Ferguson and they'd be match winners from the get go. When it came down to it he showed he didn't know what to do.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Leicester lost at home to Shrewsbury. Does that mean they're doomed for relegation now based on the logic in this thread?*


Yes


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*The point is making such outlandish claims off such a small sample of matches that are so clearly reflective of our team throughout the season is very short sighted. *


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well it can't be underestimated how bad this result was. I've seen the likes of West Ham etc put out reserve teams in the league cup against lower league opposition and you think, yeah there might be an upset there and sometimes there is by the odd goal but not by 4 goals. And this is Man Utd who in the past have had a much stronger 2nd string team and squad than most of the Prem. Not to mention you had the likes of Welbeck and Hernandez out there. Man U fans on here have been calling to have Welbeck in the team instead of Rooney (understandably) and were all gutted at the idea that he might be leaving. I remember someone on here maybe United 07 or Jet saying they wanted Evans to be captain. Di Maria is top quality and he will help but the Man Utd squad is poor at the moment whilst it remains poor the days of rolling teams over at OT are over whoever the manager is.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*We've lost to lower league teams in the League Cup many a time before and it's made no difference to the league form. In fact more often that not we lost to lower league opposition in that cup. Southend, Coventry, Palace. *


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *We've lost to lower league teams in the League Cup many a time before and it's made no difference to the league form. In fact more often that not we lost to lower league opposition in that cup. Southend, Coventry, Palace. *


But considering your league form is fucking atrocious, it's hardly short sighted at all.

It's not even fact you haven't got a leg to stand on, you're in debt for the legs you've been trying to stand on.


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



MrEvans said:


> But considering your *league form* is fucking atrocious, it's hardly short sighted at all.
> 
> It's not even fact you haven't got a leg to stand on, you're in debt for the legs you've been trying to stand on.


League form consisting of 2 games with a huge chunk of the team injured and £70m of new players to come in + possible future signings (Vidal/De Jong/Blind/whoever).

Situation isn't great at United but it's hardly a full on collapse.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *We've lost to lower league teams in the League Cup many a time before and it's made no difference to the league form. In fact more often that not we lost to lower league opposition in that cup. Southend, Coventry, Palace. *


Yes.

But not 4-0.

Embarassingly badly.

With a manager who is considered a brilliant tactician.

And players on _at least_ tens of thousands of pounds per week.

Against a club that didn't exist 12 years ago.



After many Man United fans said this was the year they'd come back, it's pretty understandable how significant this game is (even in the Mickey Mouse cup).


----------



## kusksu

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



MrEvans said:


> But considering your league form is fucking atrocious, it's hardly short sighted at all.
> 
> It's not even fact you haven't got a leg to stand on, you're in debt for the legs you've been trying to stand on.


To be fair, its only 2 games. If we win our next 2 games, suddenly maybe United aren't 'that' bad. Its too early to say anything about anyone.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



kusksu said:


> To be fair, its only 2 games. If we win our next 2 games, suddenly maybe United aren't 'that' bad. Its too early to say anything about anyone.


Are you forgetting last season?


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*2 games isn't a sample size to determine any form and we have a different squad and manager to last season. Nobody is denying that the result wasn't a disgrace but clearly most of you can't comprehend. The point isn't that we haven't played bad or anything even remotely like that. The point is you can't make conclusions about how the rest of our season will pan about based on this small sample size of games with such a different team to what will be playing for most of the season. Yes have your laughs at the results but don't be a muppet and decide because we lost 4-0 to MK Dons that we'll finish mid table in the league. I can point out times City, Chelsea, etc have been thrashed or lost to a team they should have beat easily and it didn't turn the rest of their season to shit. If we don't have an injury riddled team that's playing this poor and getting these poor results by the middle of the season THEN you can start drawing conclusions. You can't make any generalisations about the course of the season for any team based on the first few matches. Pep got off to a bad start during his first season at Barca. By the logic in this thread Barca were destined to finish much lower down the table as well. I can't stress how stupid it is to decide how Utd's season will go based on 2 league matches where we're playing guys like Young at LWB and Blackett at CB because of injuries and a League Cup match with guys like Vermijl and Keane in the defence that were absolute shambles. But of course some idiot will respond pointing out how shit we were last night like that's the point I'm arguing against.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Last season's gone, MrEvans.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Yes.
> 
> But not 4-0.
> 
> Embarassingly badly.
> 
> With a manager who is considered a brilliant tactician.
> 
> And players on _at least_ tens of thousands of pounds per week.
> 
> Against a club that didn't exist 12 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> After many Man United fans said this was the year they'd come back, it's pretty understandable how significant this game is (even in the Mickey Mouse cup).



The point is that League Cup performances for a club like United are completely irrelevant and shouldn't be used as any sort of barometer when it comes to measuring league form because it's virtually just a pre-season game for them. The manner of the defeat is pretty much irrelevant because they've shown in the past that whatever happens in this competition has literally zero impact on their League form. In this cup they put second string sides out and generally get second string results. All we know after this is that United's reserves (if you could even call them that) aren't as good as a top-end League One side. 

Whatever way you try to spin it losing 4-0 to MK fucking Dons is absolutely diabolical, but taking everything into account it's hardly the end of the world. If they'd had even just 4 or 5 first team players playing and nobody to return from injury then yeah there'd be a hell of a lot to be concerned about, but when literally 1 or last nights starting 11 (with that player being the keeper) will be around the starting 11 once everybody is fit then yeah it's time to relax a bit and realise last night isn't any more than an opportunity to take the piss out of United. Saying that it has any impact on how they'll do over the course of a season is a bit silly tbh.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *2 games isn't a sample size to determine any form and we have a different squad and manager to last season. Nobody is denying that the result wasn't a disgrace but clearly most of you can't comprehend. The point isn't that we haven't played bad or anything even remotely like that. The point is you can't make conclusions about how the rest of our season will pan about based on this small sample size of games with such a different team to what will be playing for most of the season. Yes have your laughs at the results but don't be a muppet and decide because we lost 4-0 to MK Dons that we'll finish mid table in the league. I can point out times City, Chelsea, etc have been thrashed or lost to a team they should have beat easily and it didn't turn the rest of their season to shit. If we don't have an injury riddled team that's playing this poor and getting these poor results by the middle of the season THEN you can start drawing conclusions. You can't make any generalisations about the course of the season for any team based on the first few matches. Pep got off to a bad start during his first season at Barca. By the logic in this thread Barca were destined to finish much lower down the table as well. I can't stress how stupid it is to decide how Utd's season will go based on 2 league matches where we're playing guys like Young at LWB and Blackett at CB because of injuries and a League Cup match with guys like Vermijl and Keane in the defence that were absolute shambles. But of course some idiot will respond pointing out how shit we were last night like that's the point I'm arguing against.*


Different squad? Di Maria, Herrera & Shaw (who haven't actually featured yet)... Yeah, different squad.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



MrEvans said:


> Different squad? Di Maria, Herrera & Shaw (who haven't actually featured yet)... Yeah, different squad.


*Confirmed as unable to comprehend.*


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Confirmed as unable to comprehend.*


You just said you have a completely different squad as an excuse to why United are shot. You have 3 new players and 1 winger less and only one of those players played about an hour football in your loss.

Plz, don't talk me about comprehension when you're talking shit.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

IT'S KICKING OFF AND I'M NOT INVOLVED


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> IT'S KICKING OFF AND I'M NOT INVOLVED


If I hadn't made that deal with you, this is the time I'd be cracking a Manc & Cockney joke.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> IT'S KICKING OFF AND I'M NOT INVOLVED


You probably pm'd whoever is involved and started it all


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



MrEvans said:


> You just said you have a completely different squad as an excuse to why United are shot. You have 3 new players and *1 winger less* and only one of those players played about an hour football in your loss.
> 
> Plz, don't talk me about comprehension when you're talking shit.


Vidic, Evra and Ferdinand?


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Curry said:


> Vidic, Evra and Ferdinand?


I didn't realize they were wingers.


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



MrEvans said:


> I didn't realize they were wingers.


They're three important players who are no longer at United, signalling a big change in the team.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> You probably pm'd whoever is involved and started it all


Nah. I'm quite happy to be the shit stirrer here.

Yo Evans, you basically got called a mong by Seabs.
Yo Seabs, you basically got called a bullshitter by Evans.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Curry said:


> They're three important players who are no longer at United, signalling a big change in the team.


But, you're distracting from the point, it's not a different squad.

Ferdinand only made 14 apps in the league, Vidic made 25 and Evra made 33 whilst Jones, Smalling & Evans made 26, 25 & 17 respectively.

So Evra leaving, yes. Congratulations. You've got something right.

Ferdinand was useless last season and well past it and Vidic was injured and not interested.

It doesn't mean it's a completely different squad. The spine from last season is still there.

Next customer please.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Don't think it's as bad as people make out even with years and years of shitty transfer business. Until we get a settled defence and somehow keep rafael, shaw, carrick, herrera fit and get di maria in the side it isn't going to be great.

Getting rid of the shite who clearly aren't good enough or don't want to be at the club would help. Hernandez, anderson, vermijl, young, cleverley, zaha and maybe powell/welbeck to name a few.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Don't think it's as bad as people make out even with years and years of shitty transfer business. Until we get a settled defence and somehow keep rafael, shaw, carrick, herrera fit and get di maria in the side it isn't going to be great.
> 
> Getting rid of the shite who clearly aren't good enough or don't want to be at the club would help. Hernandez, anderson, young, cleverley, zaha to name a few.


Need a massive overhaul

Signing Blind / NDJ & Vidal will strengthen you immensely providing they stay fit (NDJ & Vidal mostly) but you need a CB who commanded and lead the team like Vidic did.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



MrEvans said:


> Need a massive overhaul
> 
> Signing Blind / NDJ & Vidal will strengthen you immensely providing they stay fit (NDJ & Vidal mostly) but you need a CB who commanded and lead the team like Vidic did.


I agree a leader at the back is needed and atleast two cm's, hopefully someone who can actually defend from midfield and protect the defence (de jong)

Not sure aobut this 352 either.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ridiculous to base the final league position on the first two games, Herrera, Shaw, Rojo, di Maria to come in and possibly one or two more before monday, Rafael and Carrick also to come back into the squad. The players have had to adapt to a new manager and a whole new system.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> Ridiculous to base the final league position on the first two games, Herrera, Shaw, Rojo, di Maria to come in and possibly one or two more before monday, Rafael and Carrick also to come back into the squad. The players have had to adapt to a new manager and a whole new system.


Still not sure rooney and rvp can work tbh, rvp either looks unfit or rooney has a mare unless both are on form we'll struggle.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Still not sure rooney and rvp can work tbh, rvp either looks unfit or rooney has a mare unless both are on form we'll struggle.


There's a reason why Robins a sidekick, cos the Fatman has to be the centre of attention.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Leeds :ti even I am beginning to laugh at my own club a manager so out of his depth and a team that despite getting 12 million for McCormack is still shite


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Leyton Orient away :moyes8. Literally could not have picked a less inspiring or more inconvenient draw.

Having said that though, after our remarkable cup exploits last year though I'll take any winnable game we can get. Great chance of getting into the last 16 and pulling a big team at home.


Full Draw:



Capital One Carling whatever it's called this month Cup 3rd round draw said:


> Chelsea v Bolton
> Arsenal v Southampton
> West Brom v Hull
> Crystal Palace v Newcastle
> Leyton Orient v Sheff Utd
> Cardiff v Bournemouth
> Sunderland v Stoke
> Derby v Reading
> Liverpool v Middlesborough
> MK Dons v Bradford
> Man City v Sheff Wed
> Burton v Brighton
> Swansea v Everton
> Shrewsbury v Norwich
> Fulham v Doncaster
> Spurs v Forest


Arsenal/Southampton probably the game of the round.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We beat Swansea 3 times last season.

They're more gash and we're even bosser.

23-0 to Everton.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hull, Boro, MK and Forest final four :robben2


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Damn, wanted Villa to get through. Lambert's shit cup record continues but I don't want him out. Like I said last season if you have managerial stability I think it helps reduce player power. From what I've heard it was a shitty Fulham-esque performance from Bent.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Damn, wanted Villa to get through. Lambert's shit cup record continues but I don't want him out. Like I said last season if you have managerial stability I think it helps reduce player power. From what I've heard it was a shitty Fulham-esque performance from Bent.


Sig is fucking gold.

And why hasn't keane knocked shite out of any players not pulling their weight? expected someone like bent or gabby to be in A&E by now.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Sig is fucking gold.
> 
> And why hasn't keane knocked shite out of any players not pulling their weight? expected someone like bent or gabby to be in A&E by now.


Well he hasn't gone soft. He no sold the ice bucket challenge. And by that I mean he did it and just sat there stone faced and didn't start prancing about screaming about it being too cold and laughing or some shit like that :bigron


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Well he hasn't gone soft. He no sold the ice bucket challenge. And by that I mean he did it and just sat there stone faced and didn't start prancing about screaming about it being too cold and laughing or some shit like that :bigron


Probably wasn't cold enough.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Well he hasn't gone soft. He no sold the ice bucket challenge. And by that I mean he did it and just sat there stone faced and didn't start prancing about screaming about it being too cold and laughing or some shit like that :bigron


wouldn't expect anything less from keano


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sheff Weds, easy draw


----------



## Shepard

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

booourns @ stoke. at least it's at home


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> North Korea’s communist dictator Kim Jong-un has always been a Red...
> 
> And now the 31-year-old Manchester United fan is making sure the rest of his country can also watch their games.
> 
> He has ordered state TV to broadcast the matches, which observers claim are being illegally streamed.
> 
> Other changes to the normally staid TV schedules include the introduction of shows on how to ride a horse, how to play golf, and, from Germany’s Bundesliga, even more football.
> 
> But after Louis van Gaal’s Reds had an awful start to the Premier League and lost 4-0 to MK Dons, there could be calls to ban the games.
> 
> Surely the people of North Korea have suffered enough...
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/kim-jong-un-manchester-united-fan-4120104#ixzz3BdFKn0zb


:lmao

potentially another new market for Ed to negotiate some more sponsorship deals.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Spurs away is a great draw. I will definitely be going.


----------



## ChipsDaily

Seabs said:


> *2 games isn't a sample size to determine any form and we have a different squad and manager to last season. Nobody is denying that the result wasn't a disgrace but clearly most of you can't comprehend. The point isn't that we haven't played bad or anything even remotely like that. The point is you can't make conclusions about how the rest of our season will pan about based on this small sample size of games with such a different team to what will be playing for most of the season. Yes have your laughs at the results but don't be a muppet and decide because we lost 4-0 to MK Dons that we'll finish mid table in the league. I can point out times City, Chelsea, etc have been thrashed or lost to a team they should have beat easily and it didn't turn the rest of their season to shit. If we don't have an injury riddled team that's playing this poor and getting these poor results by the middle of the season THEN you can start drawing conclusions. You can't make any generalisations about the course of the season for any team based on the first few matches. Pep got off to a bad start during his first season at Barca. By the logic in this thread Barca were destined to finish much lower down the table as well. I can't stress how stupid it is to decide how Utd's season will go based on 2 league matches where we're playing guys like Young at LWB and Blackett at CB because of injuries and a League Cup match with guys like Vermijl and Keane in
> the defence that were absolute shambles. But of course some idiot will respond pointing out how shit we were last night like that's the point I'm arguing against.*


This guy knows it.



MrEvans said:


> But, you're distracting from the point, it's not a different squad.
> 
> Ferdinand only made 14 apps in the league, Vidic made 25 and Evra made 33 whilst Jones, Smalling & Evans made 26, 25 & 17 respectively.
> 
> So Evra leaving, yes. Congratulations. You've got something right.
> 
> Ferdinand was useless last season and well past it and Vidic was injured and not interested.
> 
> It doesn't mean it's a completely different squad. The spine from last season is still there.
> 
> Next customer please.


Just thought to chime in here. Despite Vidic and Ferdinand both being past there best and not featuring in many games they hardly started a game together and when one of them did play they usually organised the defence. There'a no organisation in the back line now that neither of them are with us and obviously Evra is a loss.

Never been a fan of Evans no idea what people saw in him or why people saw captain material in him. 

The way surely has to be 4-2-3-1 or 4-3-3 with our strongest starting XI being something like...

De Gea

Rafael
Jones
Rojo
Shaw

Carrick
Herrera

Valencia/Januzaj
Mata
Di Maria

Van Persie

Van Gaal will probably try force Rooney into the team for the first few weeks, maybe months until he realises he offers nothing better than Mata or Welbeck apart from probably hitting the back of the net. We still need to find RB cover for Rafael in my opinion as it's still impossible to tell weather he can last 90minutes having to go off due to getting a card or picking up an injury. Everyone knows we clearly need another centre midfielder for more depth in midfield and a replacement for Carrick as well as another CB to plug the defence up as it's leaking too many goals. Smalling and Evans have clearly showed they aren't good enough. Really need a quality defender who can be a leader back there but I'm not sure who's available. Would love to get Varane despite being young but I doubt Real would let him go for anything less than £30million.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

This is your last warning, less of the double posting pls chief.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Just get in the bin already, Chips.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What do you mean double posting? I quoted two posts...


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Chips mate, you said Lovren was bad last season. Your knowledge of football is like Uniteds chances of winning the league this season.

Non-existent.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Just when it was going so well...

"Chelsea injury scare as Diego Costa suffers hamstring blow"



> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...re-as-Diego-Costa-suffers-hamstring-blow.html


Could be out for 6 weeks. Drogba/Torres time lol


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Just when it was going so well...
> 
> "Chelsea injury scare as Diego Costa suffers hamstring blow"
> 
> 
> 
> Could be out for 6 weeks. Drogba/Torres time lol


Fuck everything :cuss:

Please sign someone very quickly Jose.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Happy with the Fazio signing.

A bit sad seeing Dawson go - would have been nice to have seen him get his testimonial, but he's been on his way out for a while now. Time for him to go.

The game vs Liverpool will be interesting. I have a horrible feeling Balotelli is going to be the difference between us...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well if the injury rumor is true we are almost certainly going to go in for another striker. That's what I wanted in the first place. :draper2

The thought of Torres and Old Drogba for 6 weeks is frightening.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

could always you know, give a guy like Bamford a chance?


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> could always you know, give a guy like Bamford a chance?


Chelsea? Youth? That would just be silly.

I can't see Bamford being given much of a chance, he's apparently been on the brink of a loan to Middlesbrough for most of the last month. If he was ready to play for us we wouldn't letting him go on loan to the championship.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

OMG if Costa's leg has died until Sunday, I will power fap myself to death.

Eto'o and Lukaku to both score this Saturday whilst Torres keeps missing the target and Drogba doesn't have the pace to MOVE.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Curry said:


> *Chelsea? Youth? That would just be silly.*
> 
> I can't see Bamford being given much of a chance, he's apparently been on the brink of a loan to Middlesbrough for most of the last month. If he was ready to play for us we wouldn't letting him go on loan to the championship.


that was the point, it's a bit pathetic really. and they wonder why England will never win anything again


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

clubs exist to win trophies, not to help the national team


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

United's youth looked really good this week. :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *The point is making such outlandish claims off such a small sample of matches that are so clearly reflective of our team throughout the season is very short sighted. *


The only outlandish claims i've seen are from United fans :draper2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'd rather Costa had stayed fit until after the window shut. Now they'll go and buy Falcao or some shit in the next few days. Jose isn't about to fuck with a pensioner and Torres as his only striker options. 

He can have Podolski. Of any striker they could get he's the one that'll score the least against us at the Bridge this season. Like, two or so. I'd take that.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> The only outlandish claims i've seen are from United fans :draper2


*There's an easy joke about your eyes in here.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *There's an easy joke about your eyes in here.*


Go for it, i've been using the easy joke that is United :hayden3


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Bamford's all round game is no where near ready for Chelsea. It would be absolutely unfair to pile the pressures of being the lone striker in a title chasing team on kid who hasn't had one Premier League start. Especially at Goodison. A few bad mistakes and the press will kill him.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Bamford's all round game is no where near ready for Chelsea. It would be absolutely unfair to pile the pressures of being the lone striker in a title chasing team on kid who hasn't had one Premier League start. Especially at Goodison. A few bad mistakes and the press will kill him.


It's almost like Chelsea are missing someone...

...Someone like Lukaku.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He'd be starting this game if he stayed and fought for his place. Would have had 5-6 weeks of starting. Not bothered anymore. Doesn't have the right mentality to succeed at a big club.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Salty Joel is the best Joel


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Salty Joel is the best Joel


He's right though. Lukaku wants to be the #1 striker without any competition. Totally wrong mentality if you wanna play for a big club.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He has Samuel Eto'o and Bill Arouna now along with the Albino Ronaldo.

Don't @ me.


----------



## Meki

ChipsDaily said:


> He's right though. Lukaku wants to be the #1 striker without any competition. Totally wrong mentality if you wanna play for a big club.


Well he feels like he has proven himself enough to be considered the number one striker, sure he wants competition but if you're proving yourself consistently and your competition still gets the nod over you his frustration is pretty easy to understand.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> He has Samuel Eto'o and Bill Arouna now along with the Albino Ronaldo.
> 
> Don't @ me.


It's alright mate. Those strikers won't challenge for his position and will only play when he's unavailable.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> It's alright mate. Those strikers won't challenge for his position and will only play when he's unavailable.


Lukaku played on the wing whilst Naismith played as a F9 against Arsenal :shrug


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mourinho has a reputation for not giving young players a chance and players tend not to improve much on the bench. Lukaku has probably seen that he's not at Diego Costa's level and thus he figures he won't get the opportunity to play and improve at Chelsea, so onwards he must go. I fail to see how that is a bad attitude. He's only 21 after all, he has plenty of years in the future to win trophies. His mission right now is to improve as a player, and he's better off at Everton under Martinez than he was at Chelsea under Mourinho. Maybe he'll return to Chelsea one day when he's the finished article. If Chelsea are smart, they've probably included a buy back clause as part of his sale to Everton.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Meki said:


> Well he feels like he has proven himself enough to be considered the number one striker, sure he wants competition but if you're proving yourself consistently and your competition still gets the nod over you his frustration is pretty easy to understand.


He wasn't even good enough to be #1 striker for Belgium when Benteke went down with an injury. Some no name kid got the nod over him, because he was beyond useless against deep defences. Scoring goals for West Brom and Everton when teams don't sit and wait to counter all game, does not prove you're good enough to be #1 choice for a team like Chelsea. Coming to Chelsea fighting Costa and doing better than him would prove that though. He didn't have the bottle for that though. Just like de Bruyne. Must be something up with the new generation of Belgiums. They seem very precious and full of themselves. Good thing we got two of the three that are actually as good as hey believe to be (Kompany being the third).


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Joel, there is too much salt and wrong with your post.

Pls try again.


----------



## Meki

Joel said:


> He wasn't even good enough to be #1 striker for Belgium when Benteke went down with an injury. Some no name kid got the nod over him, because he was beyond useless against deep defences. Scoring goals for West Brom and Everton when teams don't sit and wait to counter all game, does not prove you're good enough to be #1 choice for a team like Chelsea. Coming to Chelsea fighting Costa and doing better than him would prove that though. He didn't have the bottle for that though. Just like de Bruyne. Must be something up with the new generation of Belgiums. They seem very precious and full of themselves. Good thing we got two of the three that are actually as good as hey believe to be (Kompany being the third).


Lololol. Lukaku would have been the number one regardless of Benteke's injury. Said numerous times by Wilmots. He didn't play at his best at the world cup. Still more goals than Costa, Drogba and Torres combined so that argument is stupid.

comment about the new generation of 'belgiums' (lol) is stupid as well. De Bruyne is a quality player but he only got 3 appearances for Chelsea. How exactly is that enough to make an impact? His performances in the Bundesliga prove that he has the right to be 'full of himself'. 13 goals and 17 assists in 1 and a half seasons is magnificent. 

You seem a little mad for some reason.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Meki said:


> Lololol. Lukaku would have been the number one regardless of Benteke's injury. Said numerous times by Wilmots. He didn't play at his best at the world cup. Still more goals than Costa, Drogba and Torres combined so that argument is stupid.
> 
> comment about the new generation of 'belgiums' (lol) is stupid as well. De Bruyne is a quality player but he only got 3 appearances for Chelsea. How exactly is that enough to make an impact? His performances in the Bundesliga prove that he has the right to be 'full of himself'. 13 goals and 17 assists in 1 and a half seasons is magnificent.
> 
> You seem a little mad for some reason.


Costa was injured. Drogba started one game. Torres is shit. Strong argument. He couldn't play his best, because the defences were deep and he is a one dimensional striker. That one dimension is very good, but it can't work for every game. Well if he was going to start ahead of Benteke, he would have been dropped for him eventually, just as he was for Origi. Wilmots is a shit manager anyway, but that's a discussion for another day.

De Bruyne got 3 prem appearances, but he played a lot in the cups. He is good and nothing more. He didn't want to compete so he quit. I will admit he could have got more chances as Mourinho said he was training well late in the year, but he didn't have the bottle for that. Of course he does well for midtable Bundesliga teams where there is no pressure and everything is nice and easy. That's his level, so I expect him to do well in those circumstances. Put him in a highly competitive squad and we have seen how he reacts.

Afraid of competition. Need assurances of being #1. The new Belgian generation :lebron8


----------



## Meki

Joel said:


> Costa was injured. Drogba started one game. Torres is shit. Strong argument. He couldn't play his best, because the defences were deep and he is a one dimensional striker. That one dimension is very good, but it can't work for every game. Well if he was going to start ahead of Benteke, he would have been dropped for him eventually, just as he was for Origi. Wilmots is a shit manager anyway, but that's a discussion for another day.
> 
> De Bruyne got 3 prem appearances, but he played a lot in the cups. He is good and nothing more. He didn't want to compete so he quit. I will admit he could have got more chances as Mourinho said he was training well late in the year, but he didn't have the bottle for that. Of course he does well for midtable Bundesliga teams where there is no pressure and everything is nice and easy. That's his level, so I expect him to do well in those circumstances. Put him in a highly competitive squad and we have seen how he reacts.
> 
> Afraid of competition. Need assurances of being #1. The new Belgian generation :lebron8


Lukaku was injured as well tbh. I don't rate Wilmots either but you're saying he would pick Benteke over Lukaku and then in the next post you call him a shit manager :lol

I like how you generalise a whole generation based on 2 players choosing for a transfer where their performances would be appreciated rather than them having to 'prove' themselves time after time despite performing better than their counterparts on that position.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Difficult to predict a team for saturday's game, Rojo still without his work permit, shaw, herrera, fellaini, carrick, possibly smallng all out injured, and looks like cleverley and probably hernandez and kagawa on their way out.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hockaday gone after just 6 games in charge we should really make an approach for Tony Pulis now but knowing Cellaino he will scouting the Conference for his next guy


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

United_07 trying to turn everything into United as usual :side:



Meki said:


> Lukaku was injured as well tbh. I don't rate Wilmots either but you're saying he would pick Benteke over Lukaku and then in the next post you call him a shit manager :lol


He picked up a little knock in the friendly before the World Cup. You're trying to compare that to being rushed back from a hamstring injury.

Said he would pick Benteke over Lukaku because Benteke had far more starts than Lukaku when both were fit. I said the Wilmots is shit comment is for another dicussion, ergo, it has nothing to do with the ongoing discussion.



Meki said:


> I like how you generalise a whole generation based on 2 players choosing for a transfer where their performances would be appreciated rather than them having to 'prove' themselves time after time despite performing better than their counterparts on that position.


The whole generalising thing was a throw away joke, hence the smiley.

The proving themself time after time thing is absolute bollocks though. Ask anyone in here, I was a big advocate for De Bruyne over Schurrle this time last summer. I thought Schurrle was uneeded due to KDB. KDB got his chances, he never once grabbed them and put in poor performance after poor performance (especially Sunderland in the League Cup in December). Schurrle had to wait so long, he wasn't getting a look in around January to March. Mourinho told him he needed to work on a few things. He didn't once ask to leave. He took his chance when he came back and was one of our best performers in the end of the season. He still got selected for the World Cup and created the goal that won the trohpy. He's now back at Chelsea starting because he's earned Mourinho's trust, by working on his game and fighting for his spot. That is what a REAL quality player does. Fight for their spot and then reap the rewards, instead of being stuck at midtable clubs, because you couldn't deal with the pressure of competition.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Just need some tequila to go along with Joel and Marty's posts :rock



Kiz said:


> clubs exist to win trophies, not to help the national team


Go back to Australialand, timezoner


----------



## Meki

Joel said:


> United_07 trying to turn everything into United as usual :side:
> 
> 
> 
> He picked up a little knock in the friendly before the World Cup. You're trying to compare that to being rushed back from a hamstring injury.
> 
> Said he would pick Benteke over Lukaku because Benteke had far more starts than Lukaku when both were fit. I said the Wilmots is shit comment is for another dicussion, ergo, it has nothing to do with the ongoing discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole generalising thing was a throw away joke, hence the smiley.
> 
> The proving themself time after time thing is absolute bollocks though. Ask anyone in here, I was a big advocate for De Bruyne over Schurrle this time last summer. I thought Schurrle was uneeded due to KDB. KDB got his chances, he never once grabbed them and put in poor performance after poor performance (especially Sunderland in the League Cup in December). Schurrle had to wait so long, he wasn't getting a look in around January to March. Mourinho told him he needed to work on a few things. He didn't once ask to leave. He took his chance when he came back and was one of our best performers in the end of the season. He still got selected for the World Cup and created the goal that won the trohpy. He's now back at Chelsea starting because he's earned Mourinho's trust, by working on his game and fighting for his spot. That is what a REAL quality player does. Fight for their spot and then reap the rewards, instead of being stuck at midtable clubs, because you couldn't deal with the pressure of competition.


Didn't see the smiley, I'm on the verticalsports app, thought you were being serious. 

I'm not even saying De Bruyne should have asked to leave. He should've stayed and fought for the number 10 spot since Oscar was playing shit at the time but it didn't have anything to do with him being Belgian or 'precious'. He wanted playing time ahead of the world cup which is understandable imo.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> That is what a REAL quality player does. Fight for their spot and then reap the rewards, instead of being stuck at midtable clubs, because you couldn't deal with the pressure of competition.


Lukaku's got genuine talent, but Mourinho's policy of sticking to his guns (and that includes picking the same players if they keep being shit) would have killed his development and Lukaku knows it. He could have got a chance with Costa's injury, but that'll last six weeks at most and then other strikers (including him) are back out in the wilderness.

In five years time he'll be at a major European club reaping the real rewards, while the young players who stuck with Chelsea are "fighting for their spot" at relegation threatened teams or mid-table foreign clubs. I guarantee it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Meki said:


> Didn't see the smiley, I'm on the verticalsports app, thought you were being serious.
> 
> I'm not even saying De Bruyne should have asked to leave. He should've stayed and fought for the number 10 spot since Oscar was playing shit at the time but it didn't have anything to do with him being Belgian or 'precious'. He wanted playing time ahead of the world cup which is understandable imo.


Nah, when De Bruyne was at Chelsea, Oscar was brilliant. He was our best player in the first half of the season. He turned to shit in the second ironically when De Bruyne and Mata left. I actually did not mind that he left for that reason (World Cup), but at the same time, I look at Andre Schurrle and see a guy who kept his head down, worked hard, got into the team, had a fantastic World Cup (in a German squad filled with quality) and is now a starter for us. It just takes a little bravery.

The De Bruyne sale didn't hurt me too much too. Spent £7m for him, sold for £16~m. I can't speak fondly on him, I will always think that he took the easy choice out, but good luck to him. Same with Lukaku.



Velvet Skybox said:


> Lukaku's got genuine talent, but Mourinho's policy of sticking to his guns (and that includes picking the same players if they keep being shit) would have killed his development and Lukaku knows it. He could have got a chance with Costa's injury, but that'll last six weeks at most and then other strikers (including him) are back out in the wilderness.
> 
> In five years time he'll be at a major European club reaping the real rewards, while the young players who stuck with Chelsea are "fighting for their spot" at relegation threatened teams or mid-table foreign clubs. I guarantee it.


I wasn't going to even respond, because your football IQ is dreadfully low, but what shit players has Mourinho consistently picked? Entertain me.


----------



## Meki

Joel said:


> Nah, when De Bruyne was at Chelsea, Oscar was brilliant. He was our best player in the first half of the season. He turned to shit in the second ironically when De Bruyne and Mata left. I actually did not mind that he left for that reason (World Cup), but at the same time, I look at Andre Schurrle and see a guy who kept his head down, worked hard, got into the team, had a fantastic World Cup (in a German squad filled with quality) and is now a starter for us. It just takes a little bravery.
> 
> The De Bruyne sale didn't hurt me too much too. Spent £7m for him, sold for £16~m. I can't speak fondly on him, I will always think that he took the easy choice out, but good luck to him. Same with Lukaku.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to even respond, because your football IQ is dreadfully low, but what shit players has Mourinho consistently picked? Entertain me.


Yeah with at time I meant directly after Mata and De Bruyne left. That could've been his chance but can't blame him for choosing a transfer to Wolfsburg. Bundesliga suited him obviously and a guaranteed starting spot. 

I respect what Schurrle did but I think he was being given a bit more confidence by Mourinho than De Bruyne. Full credits to him however for grabbing the oppurtinity with both hands.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Welbeck on loan.

Why...?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> He wasn't even good enough to be #1 striker for Belgium when Benteke went down with an injury. *Some no name kid got the nod over him*, because he was beyond useless against deep defences. Scoring goals for West Brom and Everton when teams don't sit and wait to counter all game, does not prove you're good enough to be #1 choice for a team like Chelsea. Coming to Chelsea fighting Costa and doing better than him would prove that though. He didn't have the bottle for that though. Just like de Bruyne. Must be something up with the new generation of Belgiums. They seem very precious and full of themselves. Good thing we got two of the three that are actually as good as hey believe to be (Kompany being the third).


Divock is coming for you soon, so a bit of respect please. :sparker


----------



## M-Diggedy

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

In a world of footballing mercenaries, I don't think it is the worst thing in the world that Lukaku and De Bruyne made a judgement that they would stagnate and decided to get football before a World Cup campaign. Hardly a financial decision so all power to them.


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



M-Diggedy said:


> In a world of footballing mercenaries, I don't think it is the worst thing in the world that *Lukaku* and De Bruyne made a judgement that they would stagnate and decided to *get football before a World Cup campaign*. Hardly a financial decision so all power to them.


Lukaku still wanted to leave (and did) after the World Cup.


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hi, new guy

Liverpool supporter, cranky about losing to Man City, excited about Balotelli, hope to give the Spurs a good kicking this weekend

In Brendan, We Trust


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

A poster named ROUSEY is about to ask you whether you live in Liverpool or not. 

If you say you do, he will welcome you with a  but then begin to wind you up because he's an Everyon fan

If you say you don't, he will call you a wool

Welcome and have a nice evening


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rojo still not got his work permit, will probably mean Blackett starts again tomorrow. Will be interesting to see if the likes of Cleverley, Kagawa and Hernandez are included in the squad.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Loquacious said:


> Hi, new guy
> 
> Liverpool supporter, cranky about losing to Man City, excited about Balotelli, hope to give the Spurs a good kicking this weekend
> 
> In Brendan, We Trust


How can you trust a 40+ year old man who got liposuction, a fake tan, new teeth and a jarg hair job and left his wife an kids for a woman half of his age?

Then you throw in using the Hillsborough armband to boost his own image and then getting rid of it after Crystanbul and shows up at Anfield against Newcastle without the armband for the last game of the season. 

Disgusting human being. 

P.S, what are your thoughts pineapple on pizza?


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1) Everyone trades up, who am I to judge

2) Hillsborough being used as self promotion is not as bad as it being used as an insult every time Chelsea comes around (Chelsea supporters are the worst)

3) Ive seen people put shrimp on pizza, so pineapple isn't so bad

Every pizza is a personal pizza if you belive in yourself


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

that last line sent me into a fit of laughter


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Benjamin Stambouli - anybody seen anything of him?



ROUSEY said:


> How can you trust a 40+ year old man who got liposuction, a fake tan, new teeth and a jarg hair job and left his wife an kids for a woman half of his age?
> 
> Then you throw in using the Hillsborough armband to boost his own image and then getting rid of it after Crystanbul and shows up at Anfield against Newcastle without the armband for the last game of the season.
> 
> Disgusting human being.
> 
> P.S, what are your thoughts pineapple on pizza?


Don't forget the fact that he shags dogs.



Loquacious said:


> 1) Everyone trades up, who am I to judge
> 
> 2) Hillsborough being used as self promotion is not as bad as it being used as an insult every time Chelsea comes around (Chelsea supporters are the worst)
> 
> 3) Ive seen people put shrimp on pizza, so pineapple isn't so bad
> 
> Every pizza is a personal pizza if you belive in yourself


Pineapple on Pizza is NOT OK.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Pineapple is dope. Y'all got no taste... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Pineapple is dope. Y'all got no taste...


go to Japan...they put corn, shrimp, and cabbage on pizza


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> A poster named ROUSEY is about to ask you whether you live in Liverpool or not.
> 
> If you say you do, he will welcome you with a  but then begin to wind you up because he's an Everyon fan
> 
> If you say you don't, he will call you a wool
> 
> Welcome and have a nice evening


I do not live there, I started watching them in 99-2000 when I was in the USN serving in Japan, I have seen them play live though and went to the game in Yankee Stadium

Id like to visit Anfield once in my lifetime

and thanks...Im the new guy, so Im fully aware of the "getting to know you" thing on boards

just use a bit of lube...ya know, for courtesys sake


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I was expecting some dog and cat instead on the pizza. 

I'm probably thinking of the wrong place, whatever, they're all the same.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pineapple is awesome, ya'll who don't like it must not get blow jobs often.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pineapple on pizza is proof that you are not a child of God but rather a sperm of Lucifer.


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COM*



Kabraxal said:


> Would be nice to see LIverpool play well then not fuck the title away stupendously... though I wouldn't mind seeing Everton inch ever closer to the top of the table.


it was hurtful

good thing I watched that game against Chelsea in a bar, because day drinking happened quick, fast, and in a hurry


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Loquacious said:


> Id like to visit Anfield once in my lifetime


As someone who was born in Liverpool, let me advise you to take a short-walk and go see the real team in Liverpool's stadium.

Goodison Park is so much better.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> Pineapple is awesome, ya'll who don't like it must not get blow jobs often.


I eat Pineapple 5 days a week.

I just don't put that shit on my pizza.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JSullivan said:


> As someone who was born in Liverpool, let me advise you to take a short-walk and go see the real team in Liverpool's stadium.
> 
> Goodison Park is so much better.


Yes lad.

Nothing beats an obstructed view whilst all the lids in the back of the Lower Gwlady's are smoking weed.

Wouldn't trade it for any shiny new stadium.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> De Gea, Jones, Evans, Blackett, Valencia, Young, Fletcher, Di Maria, Mata, Rooney, van Persie.
> subs:Januzaj, Hernandez, Welbeck, James, M. Keane, Anderson, Amos


keeping with the 3-5-2 then. Cleverley and Kagawa left out the squad suggests their moves are imminent.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> keeping with the 3-5-2 then. Cleverley and Kagawa left out the squad suggests their moves are imminent.


Needs must on that team a few players can count themselves more then just lucky to get into main 11 let alone the 18. 

Silver lining is Rojo Shaw Rafael Herrea Blind Fellaini (even if adds to need of bodies in cm depth) Smalling & Lingaard should all be back for us after the upcoming Int break or very close to a return which beefs up our team & squad a lot more the it is now. 

Di Maria in cm should be interesting to watch at least but Fletch alongside him worries me greatly. Still feel that this might be last time use a 3-4-1-2 shape after the Int break is done with & when more players back & available to us my guess is we move to a 4-3-1-2/4-1-2-1-2 diamond like shape. Blind the sitter while Herrera on right side & Di Maria tucked in on left side & mata at tip off diamond off both RvP & Rooney up top. 

Happy Jones & Blackett (who has been given the chance in Southgates upcoming Eng under 21 squad for their upcoming fixtures) are still being picked by LvG though injuries doesn't have much choice but even if more numbers available doubt those 2 would be dropped. 

Last week game we on back foot until we scored v Sunderland & team spirit was lifted & renewed until Rodwell scored & team head dropped. Confidence is main thing we score first then think every chance score couple goals today but Burnley score first then I'd be worried.


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JSullivan said:


> As someone who was born in Liverpool, let me advise you to take a short-walk and go see the real team in Liverpool's stadium.
> 
> Goodison Park is so much better.


Goodison Park is the English equivalent of Ralph Wilson Stadium, from what I hear


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Anyone would think United are the team that have come up from the championship the amount of hopeful long balls are going forward. Awful.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Garbage first half from United yet again with Di Maria and De Gea being the only players that have turned up so far. Jones has been solid at the back also but Evans looks very clumsy, Blackett thrives on those pointless long balls, Fletcher has been dire, Mata anonymous (again) and RVP and Rooney have been poor. The amount of hoof ball is so dull to watch; no movement, no creativity (the norm these days), no pace and overall just awful. Young and Valencia can GTFO after that appalling first half, neither man willing to take on their man yet again, why persist with them? They offer nothing.

Take RVP and Young off, bring on Januzaj and Welbeck.


----------



## Bucky Barnes

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fletcher is hiding. This is hard to watch.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mata has done just a phenomenal job of proving Mourinho right. Been desperately poor this season.

Jones and Di Maria by far the best players on the pitch to the surprise of no one.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Please tell me that people in here don't still rate Evans. He is beyond horrible.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Typical early season relegation 6 pointer this game :ti


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

over/under on the fanbase wanting Van Gaals balls nailed to the nearest wall?


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

2 points dropped there. Burnley will be kicking themselves 











































































































































:duck


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Crucial point in United's relegation battle


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Fucking bullshit refereeing again. Get the right penalty calls and 2 points turns into 6 with a lot pressure. 

Everything good today came through Di Maria. Only downside was he was clearly used to having more time on the ball. Rooney was disgustingly bad. Van Persie and Mata were anonymous. Valencia must be just taking the piss at this stage. Young isn't good enough. We're essentially playing with no width with them 2 on the wings because we have no RB or LB available right now. Put Rafael and Shaw into the team and it'll make a big difference having an output on each wing rather than Valencia just trying to kick the ball really hard. Performances haven't been good but really the situation looks worse than it is. Shit ref calls have cost us on top of injuries really fucking us over on the wings. Even when we cover that area the fucker can't get his work permit done. Get the wing backs covered with some actual quality and then we'll judge the true potential of this team.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

good lord that was absolutely woeful.

van gaal's arrogance and refusal to change his WONDER TACTICS is hilarious. need a goal desperately, burnley having everyone in their own box, and a cb doesn't get subbed off.

jones and blackett once again utd's best, along with de gea. united would surely be worried that their experienced, supposedly 'world class' players are the ones letting them down. and the fact that they looked better with anderson on.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The injuries are starting to get worrying, looks like some of them are over training.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*This insistence on Rooney playing is maybe the biggest issue of them all because it's not going to change anytime soon. CM and Wing Backs will change to what they've been the first 3 games but it looks like Rooney has got his feet well and truly under the table yet again for another season regardless of performances like that today. *


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I've been saying it for years. Fergie was close to getting rid of Rooney but he some how weasels his way into the new managers pocket again.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Performances haven't been good but really the situation looks worse than it is. Shit ref calls have cost us on top of injuries really fucking us over on the wings. Even when we cover that area the fucker can't get his work permit done. Get the wing backs covered with some actual quality and then we'll judge the true potential of this team.*


Still in denial. Don't worry, you'll pass through the stages and reach acceptance sooner or later.


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> Still in denial. Don't worry, you'll pass through the stages and reach acceptance sooner or later.


isn't there also a stage that involves blackout drinking and profanity?


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*So you're denying that the team won't improve when we get players like Rafael, Shaw and Herrara into this team or that we've been denied penalties we should have had?*


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Arsenal doesn't finish above United.....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I think that forcing a system on a team when you clearly don't have the players available, playing 5 at the back against Burnley, persisting with 5 at the back when you're pushing for a goal, and the absolute ineptude of 4 class players (RVP, Rooney, Mata and di Maria) to get a few goals against a team that will be amongst the relegation battlers is worrying regardless of the fact that your first choice fullbacks are out. 



Loquacious said:


> isn't there also a stage that involves blackout drinking and profanity?


denial, anger, bargaining, depression and acceptance. United fans will pass through them.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Don't think you should have had penalties vs Sunderland. Definitely 2 today though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Shite players, shite system and turgid football.

Mata, Rooney and Van Persie fuck off.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*That doesn't change the fact that this team is obviously going to improve when dross like Fletcher, Valencia and Young are moved aside.

Again, get the right call on them penalty shouts and finish them and the results look a lot different. Doesn't paper over the poor performances by any means but a draw with a bad performance looks a whole lot worse than a win with a poor performance as Liverpool and Arsenal fans should know already this season.*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The players just don't strike fear into the opposition except for Jones, who is an absolute machine at the back, another fantastic performance from him, he's the one keeping us in games and looks the most composed at the back. Otherwise, the players make it easy and predictable to play against them. As for individual performances Blackett was mixed; did some good things but kept hoofing the ball and making basic errors on the ball, Evans was very sloppy but improved second half, Fletcher was rubbish, Mata invisible (and now injured), Van Persie and Rooney shockingly poor and Valencia and Young can go and do one! Valencia thinks smashing the ball constantly at Burnley defenders legs is going to contribute to something and Young really thrives on jogging forward and then passing the ball back and thus losing all momentum in our attack.

Why United keep persisting with this zombie football though is beyond me. How can a team play such fluid football in pre-season and then lose all that confidence as soon as they come back to England... some of these players need to grow a back bone as it's simply not acceptable. This 3-5-2 formation needs to end now, it's not working and the players just aren't adapting to it. If you can't do the most basic of passing in this system, just stop it! 

Di Maria was good for the time he was on, he actually took on players and did cause some trouble down the left wing more than what Young did. Jones was great as mentioned and De Gea saved us and I loved seeing him have a go at his abysmal defence.

2 points out of 9, simply not good enough and the players need to sort themselves out and fast. The only people that have turned up for this season so far is Jones, De Gea and the United fans.

A shit result and a pretty shit day.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *That doesn't change the fact that this team is obviously going to improve when dross like Fletcher, Valencia and Young are moved aside.
> 
> Again, get the right call on them penalty shouts and finish them and the results look a lot different. Doesn't paper over the poor performances by any means but a draw with a bad performance looks a whole lot worse than a win with a poor performance as Liverpool and Arsenal fans should know already this season.*


Get use to valencia staying around, hopefully young will be out once shaw is fit and with blind coming in.

Fuck knows with the midfield it's just dross.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> The players just don't strike fear into the opposition except for Jones


The players just don't strike fear into the opposition except for Jones

The players just don't strike fear into the opposition except for Jones

The players just don't strike fear into the opposition except for Jones






































*The players just don't strike fear into the opposition except for Jones*

:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> I think that forcing a system on a team when you clearly don't have the players available, playing 5 at the back against Burnley, persisting with 5 at the back when you're pushing for a goal, and the absolute ineptude of 4 class players (RVP, Rooney, Mata and di Maria) to get a few goals against a team that will be amongst the relegation battlers is worrying regardless of the fact that your first choice fullbacks are out.
> 
> 
> 
> denial, anger, bargaining, depression and acceptance. United fans will pass through them.


Already at acceptance and have been since the moyes era.

4 class players that are shorhorned in and possibly two should never have been signed, well one i think shouldn't have.


----------



## Bucky Barnes

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

When Anderson is being subbed on, you know there are problems. Herrera, Carrick, Please come back soon.

Flectcher is Clearly not up to it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Attila The Fun said:


> When Anderson is being subbed on, you know there are problems. Herrera, Carrick, Please come back soon.


Wouldn't have been a problem if fergie, moyes or van gaal had signed a proper CM.


----------



## Bucky Barnes

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hopefully Blind will give some sort of boost in that department.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Attila The Fun said:


> Hopefully Blind will give some sort of boost in that department.


Wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> The players just don't strike fear into the opposition except for Jones
> 
> The players just don't strike fear into the opposition except for Jones
> 
> The players just don't strike fear into the opposition except for Jones


I don't exactly see what's wrong with that comment, he's the only one getting tight to his man and has pretty much handled all the strikers he's had to man mark in the 3 games. He's the only one that has been solid and can say he's done well in the first 3 games also.

*Edit:* There again, the Jones face will strike fear into any man, woman or child.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Attila The Fun said:


> When Anderson is being subbed on, you know there are problems. Herrera, Carrick, Please come back soon.
> 
> Flectcher is Clearly not up to it.


when Anderson comes on and improves things then you know you're really in trouble.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Same old shit from Sunderland so far, come up against a team that can't score let alone win and we just roll over.


----------



## Cliffy

Stoke :mark:


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *That doesn't change the fact that this team is obviously going to improve when dross like Fletcher, Valencia and Young are moved aside.
> 
> Again, get the right call on them penalty shouts and finish them and the results look a lot different. Doesn't paper over the poor performances by any means but a draw with a bad performance looks a whole lot worse than a win with a poor performance as Liverpool and Arsenal fans should know already this season.*


Might add Evans to that list currently to & Adnan should be starting games over one of mata, Rooney or RvP at the very least. Played poor & didn't deserve win today's game but Were long way off winning PL titles our challenge is to get inside top4 this season. Looking at our games so far say that just isn't going happen but I think people need remember that LvG didn't have much choice about who played today due to injuries & players unavailable to him had to go with certain players & the wingback system forces his hands.

Herrera Blind Shaw Rojo Di Maria are all very likely actually be in main 11 when available & me personally I would add in rafael Adnan & welbeck to that list of 5 new signings of players should be starting games in starting 11 & means don't have use guys like Evans young Toni fletch a few others in 11 & beefs up our squad depth a bit more.

I think we will change system after the Int break anyway my guess is something like this 

DdG
Rafael jones rojo shaw
Blind
Herrea di Maria
Mata 
Rooney RvP 

In diamond/4-3-1-2 hybrid shape me personally I would include Adnan in that 11 if I could & welbeck to so I would be dropping 2 from 3 out of Mata, Rooney & RvP but I'm not LvG who makes the decisions. Personally I think that mata needs cm behind him who can find him that gives our team control in that area so doesn't have drop so deep to do that job himself & players in front him who have pace to stretch sides so his at his best to find more Space in between the lines so can be at his supreme best.

Were a slow burner & work in progress & massive work in progress at that. The fans need be patient with LvG & team while he sorts us out the team as there is a huge amount that he needs to be worked on which take good while to find solutions to. We will look a better side with more players available to him again after the Int break, hopefully switch to preferred/new shape also helps & have 2 weeks to again work on training ground as some lads wont be on Int break anyway. Its going take a long time to sort us out but I'm confident LvG is right man to do that he still finding his feet as is the side just be patient with him & team only takes 1 win regardless how it goes down & that win can help the side find its confidence again which we are still lacking a lot of right now. LvG isn't afraid big decisions either & sooner rather then later we will have a settled proper good team out there again but wont be for few months yet though. 

Di Maria was impressive did think the pace & aggression at times caught him out a bit but once settled with us he will be big hit with us & Jones again had another solid game while Blackett was decent I thought his played better v Swansea & Sunderland but wasnt bad tidal at all his still learning & doing heck lot more under LvG then someone like Evans is. Who has a lot more years & trophies on him then Blackett yet its Blackett taking this chance given to him & don't feel don't badly enough get dropped while Evans best contribution today was give ball away & blame everybody else for his own stupidity? He needs buck up his ideas cos right now if everyone available wont even make the 18.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

#Sweg


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> #Sweg


Eto'o and his footwear lel.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Great day for the game of football


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Stoke!!!


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Get In Stoke!

makes me feel a little better about LFCs loss last week to City


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

absolutely horrible display. no pace, just sideways passes. stagnant and no creativity, and then 2 horrible mistakes in a row and concede. 73% possie for 2 shots on target. front line had an absolute stinker. midfield was woeful when fernando went off.

oh well, won't be the last team to put in a performance like that.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Trainers and trousers #NoClass


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> *absolutely horrible display. no pace, just sideways passes. stagnant and no creativity, and then 2 horrible mistakes in a row and concede.* 73% possie for 2 shots on target. front line had an absolute stinker. midfield was woeful when fernando went off.
> 
> oh well, won't be the last team to put in a performance like that.


Sure you weren't watching a united game?


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> our challenge is to get inside top4 this season


The way United is playing, top 8 would be a challenge.

Defensive problems are well known, but its clear that lack of pace and efficiency up front is emerging as another big issue. Both Mata and RVP screwed up great chances given to them on a silver platter by Di Maria, and Rooney was hopeless. Strange Januzaj did not come on earlier. 

If Mata, Rooney and RVP had converted their chances, the result would have been 2-0 and an encouraging start.

You can get in Carvalho, Blind and whoever else is linked to strengthen defense and midfield, but if those front three do not click, and United hesitate to replace the likes of Rooney merely because of vested interests, the problems will continue. 

van Gaal should be given time and comparisons cannot be made to Moyes since the latter's brand of football never suited United anyway. But LvG cannot keep quoting his previous successes at leagues where initial struggles do not matter since they are not as competitive as PL. This is a different ball-game altogether and United have already messed up what was considered an easy start to the season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Sure you weren't watching a united game?


felt like i was.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

2 shots on target :lmao


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Even Flow said:


> 2 shots on target :lmao


in fairness it's not the easiest when there's 8 blokes playing goalkeeper

stoke defended incredibly well and our slow play was right into their hands. we just couldn't get through, we needed pace to break the lines and didn't have that. we only looked remotely dangerous when navas came on.

we won't be the last team stoke do that to either.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If 8 players are playing goalkeeper it should be easy enough to get plenty of shots on target, no?

I do hate Neil Warnock though


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Kiz plz stop telling us that Stoke will park the bus against other teams too, every dog in the street knows this :kobe11


----------



## Mikey Damage

Mighty stoke!!

Warm summer afternoon in stoke....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Sliver C said:


> The way United is playing, top 8 would be a challenge.
> 
> Defensive problems are well known, but its clear that lack of pace and efficiency up front is emerging as another big issue. Both Mata and RVP screwed up great chances given to them on a silver platter by Di Maria, and Rooney was hopeless. Strange Januzaj did not come on earlier.
> 
> If Mata, Rooney and RVP had converted their chances, the result would have been 2-0 and an encouraging start.
> 
> You can get in Carvalho, Blind and whoever else is linked to strengthen defense and midfield, but if those front three do not click, and United hesitate to replace the likes of Rooney merely because of vested interests, the problems will continue.
> 
> van Gaal should be given time and comparisons cannot be made to Moyes since the latter's brand of football never suited United anyway. But LvG cannot keep quoting his previous successes at leagues where initial struggles do not matter since they are not as competitive as PL. This is a different ball-game altogether and United have already messed up what was considered an easy start to the season.


In not disagreeing with that argument at all. But I am suggesting that things look lot better for us when more players are available again & have better team settled down & results hopefully start picking up its 3 games done in league out 38 so only 35 left & still plenty of work be done on training ground & on pitch but i do expect us to improve gradually over this season. Right now don't look like side break inside top4 but right now isn't in May 2015.

Mata should of scored when di Maria slipped him in as should RvP when was 1 on 1 but Heaton made a great save Tbf to him & least think 1 out 2 pens should be given if not then both but that's all non factor now as neither of the 2 potential pen were given & didn't take our chances when players had them & game done now so have live with 0-0 & move on. 

Agree about attack their is clearly a serious lack of pace to it also lack of cohesion to 3 link up play all bits & pieces of decent play but mostly to slow & no real sharpness to them as a 3 lot of fans myself include believe Adnan should be starting as should welbeck over 2 from mata Rooney & RvP to add in some much needed pace, sharpness & mobility in attack. 

LvG is new to premier league I do think has caught him out a bit about competitive strength the league has running through out it just look at today's result see what I mean. So LvG is learning on the job the difference though between Moyes & LvG isn't afraid making big decision & being ruthless even at the best of times everyone with any sense knew that going through huge transitional period at club & that going take awhile get us back to top but LvG is as good a candidate as most to help get us back their in my opinion anyway. I think said before season that LvG teams take awhile get use to him & because way fixture list turned out the start seemed like great chance get some wins onto belt before sides hit their stride (normally Oct/Nov time) but that hasn't happened there's been vast array reasons why not got our first win yet, new manager, new system, injuries, new players, new team, new coaches, new ideas, trying impose new ideas, trying sort out out going players, incoming transfers but mostly haven't been playing well enough deserve to won so far but sure we will improve what see today is long long way off finished product & still believe 1 win regardless how it comes about can kick start us to refining our confidence again hopefully find that win v qpr in 2 weeks time were we will be much better due to fact have more players back available to us again & more work be done on training ground since burnley game to iron out few issues but were see.

Edit -

Zaha had a stormer on return game at Palace actually think loan move to old club made lot sense he can impress there & LvG see what like when his confident at old club before making decision on his future next summer. Happy played well though while being annoyed at having watch dross that young & Toni served up for us today hasn't helped to up list my mood much.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Newcastle fpalm


----------



## Knocks

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fuck this.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Costa in 30 fucking seconds


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Game over.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Everton :lmao


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:lmao


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Chelsea is already killing us. fpalm


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

This is so awesome :lmao


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Gary Neville sounds like a woman...


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Toffees proving how ridiculous this "there's a big 7 now" hype was.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Laser Rey said:


> Toffees proving how ridiculous this "there's a big 7 now" hype was.


The big 7 hype was more so United didn't feel left out


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Laser Rey said:


> Toffees proving how ridiculous this "there's a big 7 now" hype was.


By being beat off Chelsea? Hardly. Chelsea will most likely win the title this season.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Distin is all sorts of lost at sea here. Howard should probably be off as well, although Ivanovic was offside for Chelsea's second so :shrug. 

Linesmen are obviously smoking crack any time the fitba comes to Goodison.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So Everton fans won't complain about Chelsea's offside goal right? What goes around comes around.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Great goal! Good way to close off the half. Back in it!


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I called it as a draw even before Everton got one back. Still standing by it.


----------



## Knocks

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Jags and Distin continuing their terrible season.

GAME ON THO :mark:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Incredible result!


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

HOLD ON BOYSS. :moyes1


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

This match is ridiculous! Everton won't die. Come on, one more goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Don't care if people think it's awful but if Costa broke his leg, I'd honestly laugh my ass off.

Guy is a cunt of the highest order.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Costa is a cunt. Please God let Eto'o score the equalizer.


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Don't care if people think it's awful but if Costa broke his leg, I'd honestly laugh my ass off.
> 
> Guy is a cunt of the highest order.


An effective cunt though (Y)


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yup. Now it's over.


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

MATIC BABAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM SO FUCKING HARD RIGHT NOW


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Oh my God!


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

ETOOOOOOOOOO. Get in. 4-4 would be perfect.


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fucking madness


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

And I'm dead again.


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Everton should fold the club if they don't get a point here. Worst defence Chelsea has ever played and they can't take advantage of it.


----------



## Cliffy

It's 5 

Fucking hell, poor Everton


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Last 15 minutes was something special


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Everton's defense has been horrid the last 3 weeks. I am glad that there is a 2 week break. They need to work on this badly.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Laser Rey said:


> Everton should fold the club if they don't get a point here. Worst defence Chelsea has ever played and they can't take advantage of it.


They've scored 3 already


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's like the world's best five-a-side match.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

fuckers are gonna walk the league, both defences seem a bit dodgy in this game though.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Decent game of fitba, this.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> fuckers are gonna walk the league, both defences seem a bit dodgy in this game though.


Not with that Sunday League defending they won't


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Everton lel.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yeah...this is sad. Cannot wait for the rematch on February 11th.


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

COSTA BABY <333333333


----------



## Cliffy

Fuck Costa


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

This is fucking brutal.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

garry the fatty barry is really bad at defending. We should have targetted him more when we played Everton.


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Insane game of football. Some positives, huge negatives in defence but man that was crazy.

Moz off to order his pineapple pizza yet?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I don't know what to say :lmao

Terrible defending from both sides, if Super Kev slotted at the end and Besic didn't fuck up, it could have been 4-4 or 5-5.

I was expecting Chelsea to win but I was expecting our CB's to not to be so fucking useless.

Throw the bank at Aldererlerlerlelrlewerld and get him next to Stones for as long as Jagielka & Distin take to re-learn the basics.

Don't know what else to say other than going off these 3 games, I'd throw money on Chelsea to take the title.

EDIT: completely forgot about the opening 2 minutes, 'kin 'ell.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Don't know why a lot of people hate Costa. Football could do with more players like him who don't give a fuck. The game is full enough pansies as it is, it needs more characters like Costa and Suarez(the biting and racist abuse aside of course)

MENTAL GAME


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Last season we wouldn't have been able to respond to Everton getting close to us all the time. But we probably wouldn't have defended so badly. The defending in the last 3 games has be awful. Really really bad.

Can't say much else.

Oh except that Costa apparently won't fit into Chelsea's system...

:kobe10


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Everton has scored 7 goals in their first three games, but have only managed to come away with 2 points. Their defence says it all


----------



## God™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Last season we wouldn't have been able to respond to Everton getting close to us all the time. But we probably wouldn't have defended so badly. The defending in the last 3 games has be awful. Really really bad.
> 
> Can't say much else.
> 
> Oh except that Costa apparently won't fit into Chelsea's system...
> 
> :kobe10


Poor defending can be fixed. I'm just happy we're scoring so freely. I feel like it's much more difficult to fix a poor attack than a leaky defence.

Oh, and:

Coleman being a smartass getting Costa booked = Irish lad, top bantz
Costa rubbing it in after his own goal = cunt

dat racism


----------



## Knocks

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Kill Jags and Distin with fire.

STONES


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That was a long three months we had to wait for Costa.....


LOL EVERYONE WHO TOOK COSTA OUT OF THEIR FANTASY TEAM


----------



## Death Rider

Chr1st0 said:


> They've scored 3 already


Clearly need to score 7 or they are shit.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

How long did it take Torres to get to 4 goals? 50 games...?

Costa just looks so good.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What a game, so far the most entertaining game of the season. I hope we never defend that bad again. But even so, Everton's defense was also awful which played nicely for us. Some really bad offside/onside calls, Howard should have been sent off etc. Costa looking like the signing of the season with his goals. The thing that was stopping us from winning the league last season was not having a striker who can find the net consistently, now that we have that hopefully we can do it. Thought Matic was good, Hazard has been playing mostly anonymously, with a moment of brilliance. Still need more from him.


----------



## Knocks

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Throw the bank at Aldererlerlerlelrlewerld and get him next to Stones for as long as Jagielka & Distin take to re-learn the basics.












Nastasic is for sale too :hmm:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

huh

so this is what its like having a striker who isnt functionally retarded


----------



## nazzac

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Oh except that Costa apparently won't fit into Chelsea's system...
> 
> :kobe10


Anyone who said that is an idiot. He fits right into Chelsea's system.

I am glad he is proving haters & doubters wrong


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



God™ said:


> Oh, and:
> 
> Coleman being a smartass getting Costa booked = Irish lad, top bantz
> Costa rubbing it in after his own goal = cunt
> 
> dat racism


As an Everton fan, you're completely correct. It's poor sportsmanship to get in the face of someone who's scored an own goal, but it's human, a release. At the time I was furious, now though... Just is what it is. 

That and the blaming the ref/liner, ignoring Howard's blunder, really annoys me almost as much as seeing defenders stop play with their hands in the air. We're all taught to play the whistle, why do so many defenders rely on the linesman to make a decision that they can get wrong? I'm not saying every time it happens it isn't a last ditch hope for a reprieve, but when the ball comes through and they get their positioning all wrong and then, instead of attacking the ball and believing the linesman will make the choice he's there to do, they stop and put their hand up to signal they think it's offside. Just daft. I know you can't rely on the assistant to get the decision right all of the time, but you standing there with your hand up isn't, hopefully anyway, going to change his/her decision, attacking the ball you either clear it and it's offside, or you don't clear it and it's offside. Putting your hand up and them becoming irate is just ridiculous. Hate it. See it in kids games now when there isn't even a linesman. It isn't cricket. 

Just a crazy game. All positives we have are overawed by conceding 6, cliche to say but at home as well. Defensively we were all over the place; Jags, Distin, McCarthy and others were turned too easy and positioning was, at times, deplorable. Glad for the break to work on it but you have to say, these are mistakes players with a decade of Prem experience shouldn't be making; working on their positioning should not be needed anymore unless to address what's coming up in becoming aware of your future opponent, a defender working on his positioning in his mid-30s shouldn't be happening, it should be second nature. That makes the point though, 3 bad games don't make a bad player, everyone has a poor run of form, and against anyone else today you would feel we would have come away with at least a draw - few other teams would have scored 6 - and scoring goals is a positive we've not had at Goodison for a while. 

I wouldn't say we need a central defender to come and start our next game along with Stones, just whiplash reactions from people who don't know what they're talking about, but we do need to invest in players to challenge for positions. It happens that currently our central defenders and those in front are either having a spell of poor form or making costly mistakes, calling out for a complete overhaul with a new signing and a 20 year old would not be the right thing to do, so we just need to believe that this spell of form isn't decline but rather just that: a spell of bad form. Hopefully anyway.

I wouldn't have let Duffy go as I don't personally rate Alcaraz and an injury or two could seriously hinder our back line at the moment so I'm hopeful for a defender or 2 over the next few days to come in and fight for a place, which I think we need more than getting someone in who we can't afford and may not pay off. Lukaku may come good yet, but I would have taken a 10 million striker, a 10 million defender and a couple of squad players over the money spent on him and have said that from the start. 

Positives today were Coleman going forward, Naismith and Eto'o did indeed look bright coming on but in a game like that, he was destined to. 

A major positive in a defeat, if there ever can be, is the fact this came today and not in 2 weeks. What needs addressing can hopefully be looked upon over the next few days, rather than making do with people set in positions until the end of the year.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I just can't see Chelsea not winning the league. Best manager, best squad depth and a great style of play.

Sadly another bad season for Man United appears to be on the horizon. I mean come on! 7 points behind fucking Swansea!?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I hate him with the fire of a thousand suns, but Naismith is so good in those kind of games. He'll run and run and not stop, constantly get in people's' faces, get crowds going wild, chip in with hugely important goals (even if today it ultimately turned out to be a meaningless one), etc. He did it for years with Rangers, too. 

Someone said he was a rich man's Dirk Kuyt, and I kinda love that description, even if I find Kuyt less insufferable (and I usually struggle to find someone I can suffer less than a Liverpool player).


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Just rewatched the Tim Howard incident and yeah, that was complete bullshit. I hate to say this but Everton probably should have lost by more had the referee made the right call there.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Howard is class, should have throttled him. If chelsea don't win the league it'll be the biggets failure in PL history and jose should be sacked.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> I hate him with the fire of a thousand suns, but Naismith is so good in those kind of games. He'll run and run and not stop, constantly get in people's' faces, get crowds going wild, chip in with hugely important goals (even if today it ultimately turned out to be a meaningless one), etc. He did it for years with Rangers, too.
> 
> Someone said he was a rich man's Dirk Kuyt, and I kinda love that description, even if I find Kuyt less insufferable (and I usually struggle to find someone I can suffer less than a Liverpool player).


Yep, I've made the Kuyt comparision before too. 

How come you dislike Naismith so much? I am eating my words about him. When we played lower league opposition in one of the cups last season, I can remember remarking how Naismith had reached his level. Feel like I was completely wrong. 

Reading nonsense about betting odds of him being lead scorer of the season, which is just crazy, along with "COMPLETELY SCRAP THE DEFENSE WE'LL BE GOOD THEN" argument, genuinely think some football fans are deluded and believe anything that coincides with today's result.

I checked the Twitter trend and someone wants Besic and Stones to start as Centre backs away at West Brom. Legitimately, too. 

Just makes me imagine what it was like with "Andy Grey, what the fuck - Why would we sign him??" from 30 years ago.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Naismith is the type of player you want on your team. Relentless.



Liam Miller said:


> Howard is class, should have throttled him. If chelsea don't win the league it'll be the biggets failure in PL history and jose should be sacked.


Oh yeah, because City's squad is so shit.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

No one should say "scrap the defence", even after you ship six, but you should be looking for a replacement for Distin ASAP. Great servant for you and all, but he's lost it.

Selling Duffy was a mistake in that respect.


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

its probably prudent to wait a good 6 or 7 weeks before declaring if not winning a league would be "a failure"


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Nah should be won by them by atleast 15 points.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Besic's first and last touch in English football


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Chr1st0 said:


> Besic's first and last touch in English football


Actually, this is Mume's first touch in English football.






#EPLBANTZDENIED


----------



## Knocks

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I WAS JUST ABOUT TO POST THAT MOZ 

Besic is the heir to Barry's throne.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Friendlies don't count for anything


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

After seeing his first touch in pre season countless times, when he shaped to back heel it today I did think "here we go.."


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Love how pundits are quick to get on Van Gaal's abck and the 352 yet the very same fuckers defended that clueless shitebag right to the very end.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Yep, I've made the Kuyt comparision before too.
> 
> How come you dislike Naismith so much?


I'm not even sure I know at this point. I've hated him for years, though. Goes back to his Rangers days. Probably because I have a lot of Rangers supporting mates and I hate Rangers and, you know, domino effect. Plus there's something about the face. I mean, I don't know why I hate Lucas so much, but I really, truly do. I think it's his face, too. Some faces you just hate.

Irrational hatred aside, at national level he's one of the best players we have (I'm Scottish, obv). If he played for Scotland like he does for Everton against Chelsea, Arsenal, etc. I'd probably warm up to him some. I'm fickle that way. 

I really hate his face, though.


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lol City couldn't even do it on a warm Saturday morning in Manchester


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> I'm not even sure I know at this point. I've hated him for years, though. Goes back to his Rangers days. Probably because I have a lot of Rangers supporting mates and I hate Rangers and, you know, domino effect. Plus there's something about the face. I mean, I don't know why I hate Lucas so much, but I really, truly do. I think it's his face, too. Some faces you just hate.
> 
> Irrational hatred aside, at national level he's one of the best players we have (I'm Scottish, obv). If he played for Scotland like he does for Everton against Chelsea, Arsenal, etc. I'd probably warm up to him some. I'm fickle that way.
> 
> I really hate his face, though.


Ha! Strangely makes sense, man. I know the feeling and I feel the same way about Jack Wilshere. Sometimes it's unexplainable and you can appreciate them when they're good, but still want to GET HIS STUPID HAIRCUT AND FEED IT TO HIM, and when they're bad you want to say SEE JACK YOU'RE SHIT AND NOW EAT YOUR STUPID HAIRCUT to him. 

The only reason I asked was because I thought you were an Everton fan, and Naismith has gone a long way to changing peoples perception of him this season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

to be fair tho, jack wilshere isnt that good and a bit of a ******


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

very conflicted about Spurs tomorrow, since the beating LFC gave them last year sent their manager packing, but they did light up QPR last week

eh, Ill be in the bar either way so here's hoping for the best


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

wrong thread


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Actually, this is Mume's first touch in English football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #EPLBANTZDENIED


Was unaware Porto counted as English fitba :brodgers


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

well atleast we didn't lose again, or concede. dem positives :side:

Fletcher, Young and Valencia all shit. Evans still shaky as fuck. Ando actually made us look better when he came on. Rooney's first touch, poo. RVP and Mata, anonymous, especially Mata. Drop for Kagawa or someone else plz. Blackett did alright. Di Maria had a solid debut. we suck tbh but when Rafael, Shaw, Carrick and Herrera come back, and Rojo + Blind get intergrated into things, we'll come into it...

I hope bama4


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hart :maury

Did Moz eat the pineapple pizza? :hart


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pineapple on pizza works because odds are nothing else you eat has any fruit near it, so you don't feel like a total trashbody

also pepperoni makes me shit like I just drank the tap water in Tijuana


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Villa 2 up against Hull. Lambert really is an underrated manager.


----------



## Meki

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Ha! Strangely makes sense, man. I know the feeling and I feel the same way about Jack Wilshere. Sometimes it's unexplainable and you can appreciate them when they're good, but still want to GET HIS STUPID HAIRCUT AND FEED IT TO HIM, and when they're bad you want to say SEE JACK YOU'RE SHIT AND NOW EAT YOUR STUPID HAIRCUT to him.
> 
> The only reason I asked was because I thought you were an Everton fan, and Naismith has gone a long way to changing peoples perception of him this season.


What's wrong with his haircut :lol


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

A nice penalty goal to gloss over "Stevie G's" shite performance.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arsenal: Szczesny, Debuchy, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Monreal, Flamini, Ramsey, Cazorla, Ozil, Alexis, Sanogo

Leicester: Schmeichel, De Laet, Morgan, Moore, Konchesky, Mahrez, King, Hammond, Schlupp, Nugent, Ulloa


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That first half was great from Villa, very fast paced. But the second half just seemed like Villa from last season, but thankfully we held on for the victory.

Just have to say that I never wanted Lambert out... :side:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> A nice penalty goal to gloss over "Stevie G's" shite performance.


Yeah no. He was on point today and so was the rest of the team. It seems that having competent full backs makes a world of difference so please don't rush Glen. 

That Moreno goal though. Ooof


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

we good :dance2



SuperSaucySausages said:


> A nice penalty goal to gloss over "Stevie G's" shite performance.


lol negged


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Can't believe how carried away Sky were getting with Spurs before the game


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Moreno :banderas sah good.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Gerrard was poor with the ball, but he was pretty good defensively. I thought Lamela would give him a lot of trouble, so it's a credit to him that Lamela wasn't influential.

Generally quite a good performance. Both Sturridge and Balotelli were good without scoring, and Balotelli's work rate was definitely impressive. He needs to work like that in every game he plays and not get lazy, which is obviously the danger. Sterling, Henderson and Moreno fantastic, Manquillo good too. Loved Can's cameo off the bench as well. The central pairing was ridiculously shaky and helped by incompetence from Spurs, but clearly still very happy with the win.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> Rodgers: "We were practicing corners, and [Balo] said to me 'I don't mark at corners.' I said "you do now"


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sanogo is so poor. Incredible if Wenger persists with him as main striker until Giroud comes back.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Pathetic performance. 

Sanogo isn't even championship quality. Poverty and potato dont do him justice...he's worse. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fuck Wenger. I'm done with his fucking excuses. We NEED a striker, Sanogo isn't good enough for us, a PL side, a Championship side and arguably a league 1 side.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'd rather have Jozy Altidore than Sanogo. 
He's that's bad. Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

But he's YOUNG and FRENCH. He'll come good soon. Keep with him... :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Yep. He's going to have to start vs City. 

As it stands, they'll thrash us. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Sums up Sanogo.


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

could not have asked for a better result, Balotelli looked OK but he has to get used to playing in the more physical Premiere League

3-0 is not a bad day


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

yeah it's a shame mario hasn't played in the prem before or anything


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

meaning he has to adjust back to the style, as the Italians don't play a lot of proactive defense and penalties get called every 30 seconds


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Looked brilliant offensively today, should've scored more than we did. Also could've conceded a goal or two as well though so I'll take the clean sheet. :side: 

Balo a bit rusty on his finishing but aside from that he seemed pretty hard working and tracked back to win the ball often so I'm happy with that. Sterling was just magical as usual, should've scored a second. 

Centerbacks need to stop with the Benny Hill impressions. Lovren acted a lot like Skrtel today, making great last-second tackles but only because he goofed up and allowed the opportunity in the first place. Thank God for SIMON MIGNOLET OUR BELGIAN KEEPER. Lovren and Sakho seemed to not be on the same page pretty often, but I'd still rather see them get more starts together to try and work it out than have Skrtel play. :draper2 

Moreno's goal brought me to climax. Jesus Christ. :banderas


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CamillePunk said:


> Moreno's goal brought me to climax. Jesus Christ. :banderas


I needed a towel and a cigarette after that


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Thought arsenal woeful today normally if nothing else is working their attacking play can bail them out of any trouble have at back or in cm against sides like Leicester but not today only player that seemed on it to me was Sanchez everybody else up top were poor to average at best. Didn't get why Ozil was playing on lw again though? I understand more if Wenger put him on the RW sure but LW seemed strange to me my original thought why this was some was because didnt believe Carzola track back on that left side so played him down middle & ozil on left instead? Yet don't remember ozil tracking back a great deal on that side & bar few moments of classy passes & touches by Carzola the game drifted him by IMO & Ozil looked really uncomfortable on that side when drifted in side bit better didnt produce a great deal either. 

Really impressed with Leicseter though they will be so happy with draw at end of the day but had chances actually win the game & stuck to game plan so well been unfair lost this game. Nugent gets a lot stick but I thought he was good today his runs off & movement to take arsenal players out their positions caused arsenal back line all kinds of issues. Arsenal open style play caused own problem likes of Ozil & Carzola don't track back & when fullback pushed on they leave ton space down flanks & fast direct wingers can go 1 on 1 v their fullbacks don't need beat them as hit byline whip in a cross as none arsenal defenders seem get touch tight to Their players. 

Arsenal still need CF, CB & CDM asap before this window shuts I would also argue a LB as Monreal should of been sold by now who thought poor again today & maybe another wide player to should of been targeted basically same areas that needed to be addressed back in May? Signing Sanchez made perfect sense to me as had pace to get in behind teams & when Walcott back I think help Sanchez, ozil, Ramsey & Arsenals whole attack play out as be more space for rest of their attack since Walcott use his pace & width to stretch sides down the outside on right wing so guys like Ozil, Sanchez & Ramsey find more Space through middle/coming from deep & down opposite flank. But without Walcott isn't much pace in arsenal side bar Sanchez who needs help as his only one willing stretch the play for arsenal but his currently only threat also have around box who can get goal in that attacking front 4 right now. I don't get why Joel Campbell hasn't been given a go surely been a better bet then Sonago today? Tracks back, got pace to burn it would also mean Sanchez wouldn't need to drift out wide as much as he is & have another player willing stretch play down flanks & got good eye for pass & capable being goal threat he would ease burden on Ramsey & Sanchez shoulders to. 

Arsenal will be one of the teams to watch on transfer deadline day Tomorrow they have left it late again just as did in 2011, last summer & this summer & can't see them signing all the players needed to fill in those areas I listed above? Remy was such obvious transfer when Liverpool moved failed I was amazed Arsenal didnt for for him right away then Giroud injury happened yet they still they waited till Chelsea were close to finishing deal to contact QPR but to late by then, why the wait? Arsenal fans know more then me about their club but club the size of arsenal I'm baffled by their strategy in the market sometimes. Ozil deal, the Sanchez deal & chambers to I'm huge admires all 3 talents & flamini was a shrewd move to it does show what they can do when get it right but 3 years out last 4 summer windows they are again trying do deals to solve multiple key areas in their side on the last day of summer window that shouldn't be happening once again.

Liverpool impressive today a totally different animal now a lose to man city then bang put 3 past spurs 6 days later & their defeat out of their system in a flash. Monero goal was class huge fan of his anyway but Henderson & sterling was superb again. Like what Pochettino is trying do at spurs are improved side regardless of result from side I saw v Liverpool last season but main issue was when Liverpool got numbers back didnt know how play around Liverpool in tight space but mainly biggest issue for then was their defending in that back 4. They still leave themselves to open & versus a side like Liverpool who have that type movement, pace & runners they carry you could see spurs back line going be in for really tough game early on it could been more then 3 goals for Liverpool really but it something can be worked on on training pitch & spurs wont face the quality of Liverpool attack every week.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Oh and Balotelli impressed me today. His work rate seems to be miles ahead of what it was at City and his hold-up play was much needed. Should have scored with at least a couple with those two heading opportunities in the first half but it was his first competitive game since the world cup so I can't feel too hard done by.

And we still have Lallana to come into the squad. The hype is real :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Oh and Balotelli impressed me today. *His work rate seems to be miles ahead of what it was at City* and his hold-up play was much needed. Should have scored with at least a couple with those two heading opportunities in the first half but it was his first competitive game since the world cup so I can't feel too hard done by.
> 
> And we still have Lallana to come into the squad. The hype is real :mark:


:StephenA2

It's his debut where all eyes were on him. He's not going to go out there and be lazy.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:lmao That scouse and plastic scouse butthurt. 

Neg me all you want, he's Liverpool's weak link.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










:moyes1


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> :lmao That scouse and plastic scouse butthurt.
> 
> Neg me all you want, he's Liverpool's weak link.


I don't think any rational Liverpool supporter would expect him to raise the dead, the expectations are heightened though



Rush said:


> :moyes1


if this goal was a FaceBook status, I would like the shit out of it


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> :StephenA2
> 
> It's his debut where all eyes were on him. He's not going to go out there and be lazy.


Yeah that in most likelihood played a role but how often did Mario mark at corners and come back in support of the fullbacks at City? (He probably did a bit but I didn't pay much attention to his play at City I just have the memory of his reputation of letting the other players do the work for him)

We'll see next game if this is a trend for him or if it was the product of making a début.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Putting that gif in my porn folder.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Yeah that in most likelihood played a role but how often did Mario mark at corners and come back in support of the fullbacks at City? (He probably did a bit but I didn't pay much attention to his play at City I just have the memory of his reputation of letting the other players do the work for him)
> 
> We'll see next game if this is a trend for him or if it was the product of making a début.


I dunno, Kiz will have to answer that.

I'm just saying let's wait and see if he puts in the effort all the time. It's easy to do it on your debut when the adrenaline is pumping.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

his milan gig started out really well too

problem with mario is he grows bored, unsettled, and it starts spreading and spreading

i mean everyone thought going to Milan would set him right, coming home and all that, but things didnt pan out that way

there is something genuinely wrong with mario. and i dont meant that in an insulting way, but just that something isnt quite right with him. probably a result of his childhood


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> I dunno, Kiz will have to answer that.
> 
> I'm just saying let's wait and see if he puts in the effort all the time. It's easy to do it on your debut when the adrenaline is pumping.


True, time will tell.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What Joel said is right. It's easy to buy in for your first game, but it's about him doing those things long-term. I was impressed, but one game isn't going to make me think he's changed, especially when we saw completely different for Italy during the World Cup.

Moreno was so good, even before the goal. Not used to a left back who is competent defensively and great technically. I wonder how many tapes he needed to see to know all of Townsend's tricks. :side:


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We got schooled today. No two ways about it.

The first time in a long time I've switched off one of our matches out of frustration.


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

to provide context, I live near New Haven, CT...both Yale University and Yale New Haven Hospital are there so the city attracts international students and the like...there are 3 places to watch games, the bar I frequent which is primarily Liverpool folks and there is another bar about a quarter mile away that is an Arsenal bar through and through...so after Liverpool, a couple of us went over to the Arsenal joint see how it was going...and its been a long time since Ive seen a place that tense


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fucksake, we tied with Liechester, you can't blame us for being tense.


----------



## Jordo

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> :moyes1


That goal was fucking amazing the whole pub went nuts when that went in


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Chicharito loaned out, Falcao in at Manchester United


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

This deadline day has left a pretty bitter taste in my mouth. A great summer of deals has been tarnished in being entirely anti-climatic.

I am glad to see Stambouli coming in, he looks like a decent signing.

I am a little disappointed with our departures more than anything - Sandro will be missed and it baffles me why we have allowed Holtby to go out on loan (again) when I really feel he could fill a spot in our midfield options. 

The final straw for me is the sale of Coulibaly - He's got an absolute tonne of potential, and considering we have been completely stupid and not bothered to sign a proven striker (hell, I'd have even taken Danny Welbeck at this stage) why on earth would we not use the opportunity to give him some first-team chances?

Completely baffled.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Time for complete thoughts...

Goalkeeping; Chezzer and Ospina are fine. Chezzer is still a calamity who I don't rate, but Ospina looked legit during the summer, and I think he can win the job if needed.

Defense; Fuark. What a mess. Look at this depth...

*Left Back:* 1) Gibbs 2) Monreal

*Left Centerback:* 1) Koscielny 2) Monreal

*Right Centerback:* 1) Mertesacker 2) Chambers

*Right Back:* 1) DeBuchy 2) Chambers

So thin. Six players on the senior team. Pretty sure you'll see Flamini (fuck off) as cover at LC/RB. Maybe even CB. Also Hector Bellerin at RB. I'm okay with the first defense, and Chambers is a very solid 3rd CB. But fuck sake. A couple injuries, and we could see this backfour. LB - Flamini, CB - Monreal, CB - Chambers, RB - Bellerin. Imagine that backline needed vs a top club? Chelsea or City? Goodness, they'd smash us. 

Defensive midfielders; Arteta, Flamini, Wilshere, Coquelin and Diaby. Wenger is seriously banking on Diaby staying healthy. Again. I do not get it. Also, and Coquelin not being awful. Which he is, so WTF? I think he might use Coquelin at fullback too. 

If Diaby stays on the field, we might not get out-muscled. If Jack Wilshere of Barca CL match fame shows up, hey now. We got a bulldog in the midfield. But Diaby won't stay on the pitch, and that Wilshere was an aberration. The strong midfields will rush us, and push us around just like last year. Arsene knew our weaknesses, why he didn't try to address them...I don't know. I fully expect City and Chelsea to have their way with us again. 


Attacking midfielder; No problem here. Ozil, Ramsey, Rosicky, and Cazorla. We fine. 

Wingers; Theo, Alexis, Campbell, Podolski, AOC. We need Theo. Missing pace. AOC and Campbell got that, Ozil needs to stop being played out here. Wilshere too. Rosicky can be used occasionally. 

Centre forwards; Giroud, Welbeck, Sanogo. Fuck off Le Facteur (French for "Postman" aka Sanogo) After watching some youtube videos, I'm very excited for Welbeck. Good pace, strong workrate (defensive forward? me likes), can play with back to goal, solid passer so a good link-up player, plus he can make on with a good flick-on. Which our players love. I think Welbeck is hungry, and Arsene is a master motivator...so he'll get the best Welbeck has to offer. I think it'll be enough, but we'll see. 

Final verdict; 4th. Injury scare, and we are fucked. Since injuries happen all the time, we are probably fucked at some point. 

Anyway...

Theo and Welbeck to play vs City on the 13th. :mark:

-----------Welbeck-----------
Theo ------------------- Alexis
----------- Ozil ------------
-------Ramsey -- Wilshere ----
Monreal - Chambers - Per - DeBuchy



Please. Wouldn't mind Diaby in for Wilshere. Seriously. We need Diaby on there against physical sides.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Gonna be well mad to see Welbeck in another shirt. Seabs' tears gonna fill this whole thread, the poor lass.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He's going to do well at Arsenal.

*waits for him to get hurt in first match*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Oblig.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm still not sure why Man Utd didn't sign another defender.

Oh well, LvG knows what he's doing (he doesn't).


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JSullivan said:


> I'm still not sure why Man Utd didn't sign another defender.
> 
> Oh well, LvG knows what he's doing (he doesn't).


The greatest form of defence is a great attack, right?


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



.christopher. said:


> The greatest form of defence is a great attack, right?


I think LvG is hoping so.

Either he's simply hoping to outscore the opponents, or he's going to be playing Di Maria as a wing-back and Falcao as a CB.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JSullivan said:


> I think LvG is hoping so.
> 
> Either he's simply hoping to outscore the opponents, or he's going to be playing Di Maria as a wing-back and Falcao as a CB.


Our transfer business this summer has been that of a transfer muppets football manager transfer window

Forget Madrids Galacticos, we are the van Gaalacticos


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

this guy lets the news out about Howard

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/sep/01/tim-howard-usa-everton-six-goals-chelsea


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I've seen Welbeck have some very good games, but I've seen him have a lot of average ones too. Hopefully we'll see a Daniel Sturridge effect with him if we give him confidence and play him upfront where he wants to play, hopefully he'll deliver. At 16M I'd have preferred Balotelli, but I guess Wenger needed someone up front who will cover a lot of ground, and that's one aspect of the game that Welbeck definitely has over Mario.


----------



## M-Diggedy

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> this guy lets the news out about Howard
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/sep/01/tim-howard-usa-everton-six-goals-chelsea



Good article, that. It's the same thing that a lot of keepers have suffered from - but it rarely goes mentioned. Guys like Jaaskelainen and even others such as Tim Krul have had the same problem in the past. There are some things they do tremendously well, but there are so many goals that just seem a bit preventable. It's a shame for Everton as well because I think they are only a great goalkeeper and another centre back (Nastasic would've been ideal) away from being a very, very good team.


----------



## M-Diggedy

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Impolite said:


> I've seen Welbeck have some very good games, but I've seen him have a lot of average ones too. Hopefully we'll see a Daniel Sturridge effect with him if we give him confidence and play him upfront where he wants to play, hopefully he'll deliver. At 16M I'd have preferred Balotelli, but I guess Wenger needed someone up front who will cover a lot of ground, and that's one aspect of the game that Welbeck definitely has over Mario.


The difference between Welbeck and Sturridge is that Welbeck always seemed to get more of a chance than Sturridge did. Even then his goal record isn't great. However, so many managers seem so keen to pick him so he clearly has something to offer the team I'm just doubtful that even a run of games up front well get him scoring too many. And, like you say, it really depends on how Wenger wants to set out his team. It seems as though no passengers are allowed, otherwise Balotelli would surely be the better option.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



M-Diggedy said:


> The difference between Welbeck and Sturridge is that Welbeck always seemed to get more of a chance than Sturridge did. Even then his goal record isn't great. However, so many managers seem so keen to pick him so he clearly has something to offer the team I'm just doubtful that even a run of games up front well get him scoring too many. And, like you say, it really depends on how Wenger wants to set out his team. It seems as though no passengers are allowed, otherwise Balotelli would surely be the better option.


To be fair, Welbeck was often played as a winger. He isn't a great finisher, but when he's played upfront he has done pretty well. No doubt he'll do good for Arsenal.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



.christopher. said:


> Our transfer business this summer has been that of a transfer muppets football manager transfer window
> 
> Forget Madrids Galacticos,* we are the van Gaalacticos*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> this guy lets the news out about Howard
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/sep/01/tim-howard-usa-everton-six-goals-chelsea





> but the reality is he wouldn’t get in the team at the top six clubs.


Tim Howard joined Everton in 2006/2007. 

Since that season, Everton have finished 6th, 5th, 5th, 8th, 7th, 7th, 6th, 5th (season just gone).

I'd say he's already gotten into a top six club.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Welbeck's goals to games ratio when he actually starts up front is pretty brilliant tbf. And for England too.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He also loves that chip finish :trips5

As long as Wenger plays him through the middle and allows to him to actually, you know, be a striker, I'm happy.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

EL TIGRE will provide a season long seminar on how the CF position is supposed to be played.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

what, on the physio table with exploded knees


----------



## booned

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I think everyone is forgetting how QPR have made the signing of the season in Sandro.

Third best box to box defensive midfielder in the league.



GOD of CUNT said:


> He also loves that chip finish :trips5
> 
> As long as Wenger plays him through the middle and allows to him to actually, you know, be a striker, I'm happy.


:wenger will play him LM and Sanchez up front with Walcott RM knowing him.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Who are the two you'd say are better than Sandro?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yaya and probably Hendo


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Do you even Schneiderlin?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If he even jokes about putting Henderson in that list, I will shit myself with laughter.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Gaz Baz and James Macca are #1 and #2 for sure. The same two lids who let 6 gols past their team at the weekend











Kiz said:


> what, on the physio table with exploded knees


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Personally I wouldn't put sugar in a salt shaker, but Kiz is sweet.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Gaz Baz and James Macca are #1 and #2 for sure. The same two lids who let 6 gols past their team at the weekend


The same 2 who were vital behind Everton conceding the 3rd lowest amount of gols last season in the PL? :shrug


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Welcome to 2014/15, breh


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I guess it depends on how you define box to box and who you consider to be one, but I'd have more than two ahead of Sandro. 

And before you say it, yes, Ramsey would be one.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I remember Sandro had a really poor game when Spurs lost 4-0 to Real Madrid. He might be good against weak opposition because he's physically very strong, but I don't think he can mix it with the top teams.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I hope Wenger doesn't be an ass and start Welbeck on the left with Sanogo up top. :wenger


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Impolite said:


> I remember Sandro had a really poor game when Spurs lost 4-0 to Real Madrid. He might be good against weak opposition because he's physically very strong, but I don't think he can mix it with the top teams.


Well, he should definitely start @ OT then.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Impolite said:


> I remember Sandro had a really poor game when Spurs lost 4-0 to Real Madrid. He might be good against weak opposition because he's physically very strong, but I don't think he can mix it with the top teams.


based on a game against real madrid

:bow


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So tom went hey, good move for him and welbeck will boss for arsenal


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mike Phelan talking shit about how we've lost our identity.

Conveniently ignoring the fact that Blackett and Reece James have been getting games and now with Welbeck and Hernandez gone, James Wilson will be brought up.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sandro being sold is pretty disappointing.

Just going to put that out there again. He's far better than Paulinho IMO. I don't know how he's even still at the club.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Thank you villa!! *clap clap clap* Thank you Villa! *clap clap clap* 

Our saviours.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Mike Phelan talking shit about how we've lost our identity.
> 
> Conveniently ignoring the fact that Blackett and Reece James have been getting games and now with Welbeck and Hernandez gone, James Wilson will be brought up.


Main problem with the club these past couple of years, was living in the past expecting likes of welbeck and cleverley to be regulars while still competing, wasn't going to happen once fergie left who massively underspent and signed alot of flops post ronaldo leaving but he was great and got the best out of them. The team needed reconstructing and it's well on the way to doing that with imo still 6-7 names that should/need to go next summer (not loans) unless they have a great season.

This United way bollocks annoys the piss out of me and if i hear it again in person i'm going to dick punch someone.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> based on a game against real madrid
> 
> :bow


Would you take him at City?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

i would've yes.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I would've taken him at Arsenal.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> i would've yes.


Only if he stayed bald.....and was a little shorter

Then he'd fit right in with the rest of the Nigel de Jong clones


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Midfielder talk? no comment.


----------



## God™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Welbeck injured already? Jesus.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

FFS.

Already!?


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I don't get how he's injured already. He wasn't really injury prone at United but I guess it happens. He's training for England and despite them using Arsenal's facilities, it's not really their fault.

I still don't think we have that much depth. We have to revert back to a 4-3-3 in my opinion. Surprised Van Gaal hasn't already done it as it was his favourite formation for such a long time. The attack really has to change. They've shown they can't all play together and we don't have enough pace. Now with Falcao in, the smart thing to do would be to play him as out main striker at the start as his track record for getting goals is ridiculous and he's just so clinical. 

GK - De Gea

RB - Rafael
RCB - Jones
LCB - Rojo
LB - Shaw

LDM - Blind
RDM - Herrera
CAM - Mata

RW - Januzaj
ST - Falcao
LW - Di Maria

That looks like our strongest starting XI to me with Mata playing as our most advanced midfielder trying to pull the strings. Obviously we won't go for that team at the beginning as LVG will try force Rooney into the squad somehow. If I was Van Gaal I'd rotate him and Mata but you just don't drop your captain. We can obviously rotate Carrick with the CM's once he's fit too as it's clear we miss him so much and he's highly dependable. Van Persie and Falcao can easily battle it out for a spot up top too. Valencia and Young will most likely benefit too despite being garbage playing RW as they'll have to worry less about defending. So we can use them of needed to swap out with Di Maria and Januzaj if needed but we shouldn't need too many squad rotations now that we're only left to play for the Premier League and FA Cup. Hopefully Valencia and Young play as little as possible then. The defence is obviously my biggest worry even if we do play 4 at the back. We have no one really who can just step in for Rafael, we may have to put Smalling there again as that seems to be his best position as he's obviously struggled so much playing as a CB. We don't really have CB cover other than Evans and Blackett who have both been awful. Evans just isn't good enough for United and it's showed now that he's needed to "lead". We need a class CB during the January window but I'm not really sure who's available. LB. Position is fine for now as we have so many players who can play there. Hopefully we can just keep our players fit now. Sounds like Van Gaal's training methods are really rough and causing problems on them. He may need to change it up or. Or put the players on lighter schedules.

It's odd looking at that starting XI as it's totally reconstructed and a lot of the players in there are new faces. We're relying a lot on these buys to be good. If Rojo isn't the right man for our defence it's pretty much screwed.


----------



## booned

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Who are the two you'd say are better than Sandro?


Yaya and Matic.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ramsey is box to box and definitely better


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Renegade™;39191417 said:


> Ramsey is box to box and definitely better


Indeed, as is Hendo (inb4 moz has a cry)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm crying with laughter @ you.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

we both know that if Hendo was an Everton player you'd probably be giving him gobbies right now :hendo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I don't think his gawjuz girl cald sarah would be happy with that.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I might hate his face, but I'd have Henderson before Sandro as well.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hendo is a very handsome man tbhendo. Must just be jealousy. :hendo


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I really think Hendo is overrated.

He's not bad, let's clarify - he's just overrated. Like 90% of English footballers.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JSullivan said:


> I really think Hendo is overrated.
> 
> He's not bad, let's clarify - he's just overrated. Like 90% of English footballers.


lel. 

how exactly has one of the more underrated players (outside of Liverpool fans and even that took awhile b/c a lot of our fans are mongs) suddenly become overrated?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

he's overrated by Liverpool fans who have done a complete 180 on him


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> he's overrated by Liverpool fans who have done a complete 180 on him


This answers the above question.

I just think he's overrated. Just like Jack Wilshere.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Renegade™;39195601 said:


> he's overrated by Liverpool fans who have done a complete 180 on him


Except the smart fans like Bulk and myself who have rated Hendo the entire time.



JSullivan said:


> This answers the above question.
> 
> I just think he's overrated. Just like Jack Wilshere.


That doesn't answer it at all. Why do you think he's overrated?


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> That doesn't answer it at all. Why do you think he's overrated?


I just do. Just an opinion m8. :toomanykobes


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I love Hendo. Had a good start to the season, fabulous ball for Liverpool's first against Southampton. Then a great run on Sunday to set up Sterling again for their opener. He's becoming a very good player under a manager who knows how to get the best out of him, unlike Roy and his ridiculous 4-4-2 bullshit tonight (when those players are better in a 4-3-3).

Not comparing him to others or ranking him because that's all personal opinion with heavy bias in places. He's becoming a very good player though, no doubt.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JSullivan said:


> I just do. Just an opinion m8. :toomanykobes


But surely it's an opinion based from _something_ that you can explain?


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> But surely it's an opinion based from _something_ that you can explain?


I literally watch him and think "He's not _that_ good". Then again, I work with a fair few Liverpool fans, so I'm probably taking on board their view of him and comparing him to that.

The same applies for Wilshere, although he's just a gobshite anyway.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JSullivan said:


> I just do. Just an opinion m8. :toomanykobes


Yeah but there surely is a reason for thinking someone is overrated beyond the fact that you're a Manchester supporter. Unless of course by overrated you mean "i dislike this player from a team i dislike b/c they like him" :hayden3 Thinking someone is overrated/underrated/good/bad/whatever is an opinion, but there are generally still reasons behind why you have that opinion. Like/dislike on the other hand can be purely arbitrary.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> Yeah but there surely is a reason for thinking someone is overrated beyond the fact that you're a Manchester supporter. Unless of course by overrated you mean "i dislike this player from a team i dislike b/c they like him" :hayden3 Thinking someone is overrated/underrated/good/bad/whatever is an opinion, but there are generally still reasons behind why you have that opinion. Like/dislike on the other hand can be purely arbitrary.


I'm a Spurs fan 

See above.

I just don't think he's as good as the people I am surrounded by think he is.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

same shit, you support a rival team from the same division thats going to finish below Liverpool :draper2


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> same shit, you support a rival team from the same division thats going to finish below Liverpool :draper2


You only finished above us last season because you weren't in Europe.

Let's not get it twisted - I don't think Henderson is underrated based on who he plays for. I watch him - I don't think he's as good as other people tell me they think he is.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hendo is triffic. Even moreso when he doesn't have to carry gerrard. Albeit it was kinda weird that someone so well made for rodgers' system was nearly sold :brodgers

He seems to be linking well with Sterling too which is handy from an england perspective as well



Rush said:


> *Except the smart fans like Bulk and myself who have rated Hendo the entire time.*
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer it at all. Why do you think he's overrated?


oi


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JSullivan said:


> You only finished above us last season because you weren't in Europe.


Hypothetical at best. Did they absolutely smash you to pieces in both league games, including 5 at White Hart Lane because they weren't in Europe?:


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JSullivan said:


> You only finished above us last season because you weren't in Europe.
> 
> Let's not get it twisted - I don't think Henderson is underrated based on who he plays for. I watch him - I don't think he's as good as other people tell me they think he is.


lelk. Hope you enjoyed last weeks game, the way things are going (5-0, 4-0, 3-0) maybe next season you can squeak out a draw :hayden3

As far as Hendo goes he's a very good player. He's not going to be the flashy guy that gets all the attantion but he does his role nicely, has stamina for days, can defend, can pass, does everything you need from a CM. 



Shepard said:


> oi


renegade was talking about liverpool fans. was unaware that you had become a Liverpool fan shep :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hendo is a GOD

Everyone who disagrees plz get out


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Hendo is a GOD
> 
> Everyone who disagrees plz get out


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Too much saet? Too much sact?

Too much FACT


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

da confirmed unable to read

what a potato


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

FACTato


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Henderson shits all over Jack "I played well against Barcelona this one time" Wilshere.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> I don't get how he's injured already. He wasn't really injury prone at United but I guess it happens. He's training for England and despite them using Arsenal's facilities, it's not really their fault.
> 
> I still don't think we have that much depth. We have to revert back to a 4-3-3 in my opinion. Surprised Van Gaal hasn't already done it as it was his favourite formation for such a long time. The attack really has to change. They've shown they can't all play together and we don't have enough pace. Now with Falcao in, the smart thing to do would be to play him as out main striker at the start as his track record for getting goals is ridiculous and he's just so clinical.
> 
> GK - De Gea
> 
> RB - Rafael
> RCB - Jones
> LCB - Rojo
> LB - Shaw
> 
> LDM - Blind
> RDM - Herrera
> CAM - Mata
> 
> RW - Januzaj
> ST - Falcao
> LW - Di Maria
> 
> That looks like our strongest starting XI to me with Mata playing as our most advanced midfielder trying to pull the strings. Obviously we won't go for that team at the beginning as LVG will try force Rooney into the squad somehow. If I was Van Gaal I'd rotate him and Mata but you just don't drop your captain. We can obviously rotate Carrick with the CM's once he's fit too as it's clear we miss him so much and he's highly dependable. Van Persie and Falcao can easily battle it out for a spot up top too. Valencia and Young will most likely benefit too despite being garbage playing RW as they'll have to worry less about defending. So we can use them of needed to swap out with Di Maria and Januzaj if needed but we shouldn't need too many squad rotations now that we're only left to play for the Premier League and FA Cup. Hopefully Valencia and Young play as little as possible then. The defence is obviously my biggest worry even if we do play 4 at the back. We have no one really who can just step in for Rafael, we may have to put Smalling there again as that seems to be his best position as he's obviously struggled so much playing as a CB. We don't really have CB cover other than Evans and Blackett who have both been awful. Evans just isn't good enough for United and it's showed now that he's needed to "lead". We need a class CB during the January window but I'm not really sure who's available. LB. Position is fine for now as we have so many players who can play there. Hopefully we can just keep our players fit now. Sounds like Van Gaal's training methods are really rough and causing problems on them. He may need to change it up or. Or put the players on lighter schedules.
> 
> It's odd looking at that starting XI as it's totally reconstructed and a lot of the players in there are new faces. We're relying a lot on these buys to be good. If Rojo isn't the right man for our defence it's pretty much screwed.


LvG's intention is very clear and I think he has done fairly well with these transfers. Besides the fact that United's defense and midfield was well known to be ailing, I think LvG had a harsh reality check when he saw the games played against Swansea, Sunderland and Burnley - he saw that the attack was not as impressive as it looked on paper as well. Rooney and Mata are too slow and RVP is both injury prone and struggling to come to full form. And then LvG had a good look at the bench warmers during that disaster with MK Dons. 

So he basically concluded that the entire United team is shite, though he didn't say so. Signing Di Maria would make the strikers work hard to keep up with the former's pace. But even Di Maria couldn't solve the problem of terrible finishing. So, when Falcao was available, he jumped on the chance.

Fact is, it was not about defense or midfield all along, though they were the more pressing issues. The attack needed a lot of bolstering. With Falcao and Di Maria, atleast United are assured of goals.

Coming to defense and midfield, LvG did what was rational. Nothing short of world class CDMs and Defenders are acceptable considering the severity of the situation. Vidal, Hummels, Benatia, Reus and Strootman were all ruled out successively. Carvalho was probably dropped because of the headache Sporting Lisbon gave with Rojo. And LvG does not want a quick fix by bringing in some player who has sparks of brilliance but no track record. He wants someone solid, with years of experience and one who is guaranteed to always deliver consistently in the midfield. 

He signed Daley Blind because of the versatility he brings - LvG likes that sort of stuff. He signed Rojo as well (and Shaw of course) because he feels that these players are capable of riding the storm until January when the opportunity to sign someone like Vidal may arise again. With Falcao and Di Maria inspiring Rooney, RvP and the rest, and a defense that is by no means solid, but passable with Rojo, Shaw, Jones at the back and Blind/Herrera/Mata in the middle, LvG hopes to scrape a few wins in the meantime, while waiting for the next window.

So, I'd say his transfer dealings have been shrewd.

Oh and regarding Welbeck...getting 3 different reactions from Arsenal fans I know in person:

1) He's not what Arsenal needed. Fuck Wenger, we need quick-fixes, not potential talents.

2) He's gonna come good, so Wenger did the best he could. Falcao was a mercenary anyway.

3) Welbeck's better than Falcao 'cause the latter is injury prone, so Welbeck will score more. Arsenal will go to the top!

They need to make up their minds.:


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

LOL Man U fans still talking about signing Vidal.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Saint Dick said:


> LOL Man U fans still talking about signing Vidal.


Yeah its not like we just signed Di Maria and Falcao (albeit on loan). Clearly Vidal is beyond our reach.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That Lamela finish against Argentina :trips5



kusksu said:


> Yeah its not like we just signed Di Maria and Falcao (albeit on loan). Clearly Vidal is beyond our reach.


You tried to sign Vidal. You failed. Money clearly isn't an issue for United and Juve said they would have let him leave if he asked for a move. He didn't because when/if he leaves Juve it will be for Madrid, Barca or Bayern. And don't compare Di Maria and Falcao to Vidal. One of them was basically forced out of his club and the other plays football for money and money alone.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Saint Dick said:


> LOL Man U fans still talking about signing Vidal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

three assists and a goal for di Maria so far in the Argentina vs Germany game, not bad...


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Saint Dick said:


> That Lamela finish against Argentina :trips5


Own goal?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> three assists and a goal for di Maria so far in the Argentina vs Germany game, not bad...


Can i just watch di maria and falcao all the time? balls to the rest.

And blind but it doesn't have to be football......


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


>


That will be me when/if he leaves. Good chance we'll lose him next summer if we don't get to the semis of the Champions League.



Joel said:


> Own goal?


haha my bad.

Di Maria is having a screamer.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Our falcao
That came from heaven,
Hallowed is thy name,
Arsenal have come ,
Danny wellbecks gone ,
In herreraerth , as it is in Evans .
Give us this day , our Daley blind
And forgive those who don't press.
As we for give jones who back passes against us .
And lead us not in to relegation ,
But deliver us the title ,
For thine is the rojo , shaw and di Maria .
Forever and ever
Our woody

Stolen but it's fucking amazing :lmao :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That's so RAWK-ish.

Please place yourself in the bin right this instant and feel terrible about what you just posted.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> That's so RAWK-ish.
> 
> Please place yourself in the bin right this instant and feel terrible about what you just posted.


It's top lad :ti


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

"As it is in Evans" and "our Daley Blind" made me smirk.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Oh shit it's happened. United has gone full Liverpool/RAWK.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I have been writing a little more poetry than usual recently....


----------



## M-Diggedy

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Di Maria had a stormer against Germany I'm sad to say.

Which probably means Germany are shit now and Scotland will put a few past them on the weekend :fergie


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> Despite the criticism, the England manager hinted his side are unlikely to show more attacking verve against Switzerland in their opening Euro 2016 qualifier on Monday.
> 
> 'Switzerland will need to beat us, if anything, we might be Norway on Monday,' said Hodgson.
> 
> 'We might be pushed back and can't attack and dominate for long periods, as we did today. I don't know.
> 
> 'I don't think the mind-set of the Swiss team, playing us in Basel, will be the same as the mind-set of the Norwegians.'


Some great positivity.



> 'When Sterling moved into the centre he showed the full range of his dribbling ability, so it's nice to know we have these options and won't be totally restricted to one way of playing.'


Yeah, it's not like he's already shown that numerous times at club level. Genius Hodgson's discovery. :woy


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's not like Hodgson hasn't seen Sterling play for Liverpool either - we see him at most of the games when the camera pans to him on sky/bt. You have to wonder if he actually watches the games or just stares in awe at the giant bugger he finds whilst picking his nose


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

so the fa boss or whatever has said that the underage players play a fluid 4-3-3 formation but woy sticks with FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO, and an old, archaic one at that

there is no duller team than england, which shouldn't be the case when they have some exciting young talent. the fact that woy is still the england boss is laughable in the extreme.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



.christopher. said:


>


Log out and set your computer on fire.


----------



## M-Diggedy

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Being Scottish, we obviously have a chuckle when England mess up as we all do for rival clubs. I just can't get how Hodgson doesn't see the answers right there in front of him. The football that Liverpool played is a ready made template of how to play ambitiously and use pace to attack. He even has several of the players involved to use. Instead he plays football with the most turgid philosophy I've ever seen. The players are there as well, that's not a problem. England perhaps don't have fantastic depth, but they certainly have a first XI that can do real damage if set out the right way.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hodgson needs taking outside and fucking shooting, senile old cunt playing 4-4-2.fpalm

The reference to the Liverpool system is a valid one. It won't make us invincible or anything close, but it'll get the best out of the likes of Henderson, Sterling & Sturridge who thrive in it at Liverpool. Then you look at the alternatives in the England setup. Ox for Coutinho and Welbeck, or undroppable Captain Marvel for Balotelli aren't bad at all. We need someone to play the holding role and I don't think that suits Wilshere.

Huddlestone's been good at Hull and uses the ball well. He wouldn't be a bad option. Barry's shown what he can do for Everton, but I doubt whether he'd be brought back with some unable to forget the memories of the Germany game four years ago, whether rightly or wrongly, dependent on how you look at it.

Chambers & Stones need to be put back in the under 21s and play alongside Dier, and probably Shaw for the next two years to get them used to playing with each other. I don't like Walker or Johnson, but I don't see Stones as a natural right back, and it's not where he plays for Everton usually. Clyne's a good option, as is Flanagan.

Hart
Clyne - Cahill - Jones - Baines
Huddlestone/Barry
Henderson - Chamberlain
Sterling
Sturridge - Rooney/Welbeck​


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Huddlestone not being in the squad is ridiculous. I really don't think he'll ever make it under Hodgson at this point. Surely this was the best time to bring him in.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Huddlestone not being in the squad is ridiculous. I really don't think he'll ever make it under Hodgson at this point. Surely this was the best time to bring him in.


More likely to be picked when not playing for Spurs than playing week in week out for Hull.

Adam Johnson proved that, on the bench for MCFC, picked. Playing and scoring in great form for Sunderland, left out.


----------



## Seb

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The reason Hodgson is still in a job is because little to no pressure came onto him after the World Cup, despite our worst performance in history, because as a public we've pretty much given up on England now. The days of England having the most passionate, overly ambitious fans and a blindly optimistic media have been over for a while now because we've just lost interest - look at the friendly last night for example, Wembley used to regularly pull 80,000+ or sell out for friendlies whilst other big nations were getting half that, last night was the lowest attendance Wembley has ever seen and apparently the viewing figures were even worse, apparently smashed by Great British Bake Off. It doesn't help that Roy supplements his mediocre pool of players with dull, unambitious football and outdated tactics either, we should have got Harry in, at least he has a personality and somewhat a connection with the fans, and we would have gone down in excitement and a blaze of glory, rather than just limping to shite, boring performance after shite, boring performance.


^^ Adam Johnson was massively underused a few years ago, he was very good in the few chances he got for England.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/507245055208620032
Along with :woy, this is spot on for me.

EDIT: Apparently, Hoddle doing punditry got Cahill's age wrong, and said that Stones 1) is being kept out of the Everton team by Seamus Coleman, and 2) he was loaned out by Everton...

Utter morons.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hodgson is a fraud.


----------



## KME

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Taken a good while but at least, most people, can now finally see what a truly useless, blame passing, expectation lowering, tactically clueless old dinosaur Hodgson really is. The fact he ever managed us makes me sick whenever I think about it. 

Sterling looked good though. Sturridge too at times but a tad selfish at some points. Not quite sure if Hodgson just told them to not bother with the second half. And when was the last time Rooney actually had a good game for England? Euro 2004? Drop the cunt... or make him captain  The amount of times you hear "Oh but we all know that Wayne has that magic moment in him, just why is it we don't see it more often from him?!?!?!" from the shite awful pundits after the game. Got to be the most annoying rhetorical question they ask. He just doesn't perform, ever. Just leave it at that, some players don't for their country.

Ludicrous amount of young talent in that team, not even a real supporter of England but watching them is just painful. Can't ever seeing an England performance these days and thinking "Class all round, deserved the win, well done lads". Morbid.

Did I see someone say we only finished above Spurs because of our lack of Europe? Was that a joke? Genuine question.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FITBA FIXTURES ALERT. VAN GAAL IS COMING. 38 MATCHDAYS OF CLEAN HONEST FITBA*



Green Light said:


> Rolando Aarons will win the Ballon d'or one day. Bookmark this post.


Came on and scored a goal and set up another apparently. Bah gawd it's happening sooner than I thought. Jamaica's finest. I am an oracle.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The lone bright spot in all of this is that we only have to wait 2 more years before that owl fuck is binned after a disappointing Euros (or if we're lucky it'll be earlier due to them missing out on the tournament all together). He's still living off the coattails of his 2010 performance in the Europa league and Fulham's escape from relegation in 2008. This post from the world cup sums up my feelings nicely



Hank Scorpio said:


> I would like to choke Roy Hodgson


Fucking sucks that we're stuck with this wanker.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> The lone bright spot in all of this is that we only have to wait 2 more years before that owl fuck is binned after a disappointing Euros (or if we're lucky it'll be earlier due to them missing out on the tournament all together). He's still living off the coattails of his 2010 performance in the Europa league and Fulham's escape from relegation in 2008. This post from the world cup sums up my feelings nicely
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking sucks that we're stuck with this wanker.


Yeah he will get binned after Euro 2016 no doubt and then we'll go through the whole "who's it gonna be" bullshit and the debate on whether the manager should foreign or English and whether or not he'll bring about change and new exciting style of football but only to then hire by another "Yes Man" to the FA who will keep Rooney as captain and the style will almost be identical to the one we have now and after each major tournament failure we will have the debate on how can we change Football in England so we can have success and we'll come up with the same answers but change will not come.

And this is me being optimistic...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Embedded tweets? This place has gone very upmarket.

I remember when this was all fields.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Twitter tags have the potential for some terrific banter. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/507588944054067200


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

They really do

#RooneylikesCorgis


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Varane is doing anal to Diego Costa


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

International garbage goes here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...ssion-thread-i-e-woy-hodgson-hate-thread.html


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Siem de Jong out injured for 4 months apparently


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> as it is in Evans .


The Lord has answered your prayers my son, and I have returned.

I want to keep the international break going for a while as I'm not ready for Arsenal v City. Bad feelings for that fixture.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You should have bad feelings. I mean, you only managed to take four points while sticking seven goals past us in the two fixtures last season. 

I laugh until cry.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> You should have bad feelings. I mean, you only managed to take four points while sticking seven goals past us in the two fixtures last season.
> 
> I laugh until cry.


This is true, altho I can't remember when City last lost two games in a row competitively.
Will be interesting, but it's not a match I'm brimming with confidence for.

Apart from WOATBeck did Arsenal sign anyone else on deadline day?


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

City to get fucked by Arsenal, murdered by Bayern and then set on fire by Chelsea.

I will be here to console Kizwell.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Never signed anybody else. I actually never thought he'd go for a striker and figured we'd bring in some defensive cover instead (not necessarily a big name, just a 4th choice centre back or whatever), but I obviously don't know shit about shit. We now only have seven defenders and two are injured. So I'm pretty thankful for the break, actually. By next Saturday we should have some players back to full fitness, and Walcott might even be able to get a run out as well.


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



MrEvans said:


> *This is true, altho I can't remember when City last lost two games in a row competitively.*
> 
> Will be interesting, but it's not a match I'm brimming with confidence for.
> Apart from WOATBeck did Arsenal sign anyone else on deadline day?


March vs Wigan and Barca.

Nice to see you back, we all missed your creative nicknames for players you don't like.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> City to get fucked by Arsenal, murdered by Bayern and then set on fire by Chelsea.
> 
> I will be here to console Kizwell.


More realistic:

Draw with Arsenal
Lose to Bayern
Beat Chelsea

Rotate Arsenal and Chelsea to suit whatever club you prefer.

I think we've got the edge at home against Chelsea although Pellers record v Mourinho ain't great.

Or I think we may be able to take advantage of Arsenals lack lustre performance now we're actually playing and have a full squad back, but our record at the Emirates ain't great either. :side:



GOD of CUNT said:


> Never signed anybody else. I actually never thought he'd go for a striker and figured we'd bring in some defensive cover instead (not necessarily a big name, just a 4th choice centre back or whatever), but I obviously don't know shit about shit. We now only have seven defenders and two are injured. So I'm pretty thankful for the break, actually. By next Saturday we should have some players back to full fitness, and Walcott might even be able to get a run out as well.


Signing Welbeck will make you wish you never signed anyone going from his United performances. He's just a better Fraizer Campbell. A lot of running but not much end game.



Curry said:


> March vs Wigan and Barca.
> 
> Nice to see you back, we all missed your creative nicknames for players you don't like.


Okay, I'ma be petty and say "must include league games" fucking Wigan.

I do not remember these names, but I will take this to the grave with me. Sarcastic or not.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/https%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FSkySportsNewsHQ%2Fstatus%2F507923614143098880
Costa pulls out of Spain squad (that didn't sound right) with a hamstring issue.

Don't know why this newfangled tweet posting thing won't show but it's there


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/507923614143098880
> Costa pulls out of Spain squad (that didn't sound right) with a hamstring issue.
> 
> Don't know why this newfangled tweet posting thing won't show but it's there


just the numbers lid

in hilarious replacement news, 2 senior appearances munir has been called up so he doesnt join morocco. :duck


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hopefully it's not too serious. But it's a worry that this injury keeps occurring...

Wouldn't mind keeping him wrapped up for the Swansea and Schalke games, so he is fine for City. We can afford to do that now we have a very good striker in Remy within the squad.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Now Sturridge you pull out too plz, k thnx bye

http://vimeo.com/105233388

Internet <3

>Match of the Day


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Now Sturridge you pull out too plz, k thnx bye
> 
> http://vimeo.com/105233388
> 
> Internet <3
> 
> >Match of the Day


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

that is actually the video form of aids


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Denis, can you stop posting again pls.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Go back to your lair and play with with your FC GEEK friends plz, Marty


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/507947589036412928
Fuuuuark. Woy finally did it, he took his head.

Mirror says he's out for 3 weeks. That means he should be back in for the derby which is encouraging.

Guardian say 2-3 weeks so by the time the Echo report it should only be a couple days, great news.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Should give him an extra week and let him rest for the derby tbhendo

We probably won't even need him in it


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Go back to your lair and play with with your FC GEEK friends plz, Marty




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/498939945533595648
ya want some, do ya?


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/508005228067946496
he's up for United player of the month :lmao


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/498939945533595648
> ya want some, do ya?


is that actually you at an evertons u7 game


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

No one's been very good for United so it's not saying much but Jones probably has been their best player so far.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The fact that he's up for player of the month says a lot. Sick of his headless chicken bullshit.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The sports writers for the Sun don't even watch sport. 

This is also what it's like to be an Arsenal fan and have to read constant horse shit about Mesut Ozil in the Daily Mail. Fuck the haters. Phil Jones may have a face like a burst space hopper, but he's been really good so far and the only United player that's looked like he's given a shit every time out (other than Danny "156%" Welbeck, but I won't count him since he no longer wears Manchester red).


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The Sun is the epitome of bullshit.

I'll never read that scumbag newspaper.


----------



## M-Diggedy

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Phil Bad Factor has to be an early contender for worst headline of the season. Terrible stuff even by that rag's standards.


----------



## Crossface

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sturridge out is a bit of a blow but highlights the importance of signing Balo. Hopefully get to see a bit more of Markovic on the wing with one man up front. Besides his brain fart just shy of half time in the game against City, Moreno has looked good. Manquillo is a bit over-exuberant and raw but I'd still take him ahead of fucking Johnson any day from the early signs anyway, so I hope he consolidates his spot. Skrtel can be a liability, Sakho moreso - I think Lovren will end up a good signing probably once him and Skrtel get extended match time together. The defence is going to continue to have mistakes in them until the new guys are well bedded in which may take a season, may take more but it couldn't be much leakier than last year anyway. Overall reasonably happy with the transfer window given we were always going to lose Suarez and with the paper thin squad, needed to use the funds in a different manner to seeking a like for like replacement. It's going to be a scrap for that fourth spot this year but I think we'll still have a decent chance of nabbing it. United are going to be scary once the injuries clear up and all the new boys have gelled together on the park for a while with LVG getting them playing the way he wants, so I can only hope for a bit of a head start before then. Fairly confident at going the distance ahead of Everton and Tottenham.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Phil Bad :lol

THE SUN :lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

thoroughly enjoy giving utd shit but to say jones has been bad is ridiculous. saved utd numerous times already this season.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yeah, like Kiz said, Jones has saved us numerous times in the first 3 games, the only one that has looked solid at the back. Blackett has had some good moments but has made a few errors, which is to be expected for someone his age (and playing a new position) and Evans has been awful so far. I always thought Evans would be the most consistent one at the back as he's been great for 2-3 years now but so far, he's looked like the Evans of 2010 & 2011. Still, it's early in the season and hopefully he'll rectify his poor form quickly.

Jones still has a lot to work on (being rash in tackles and making the most basic of mistakes) but he'll get there eventually and he's looked like a warrior at the back, the only one that seems to communicate and read the game. I just hope Evans gets over his brainfart mode and forms a solid partnership with Jones (him or Smalling/Rojo).


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

apparently jojo has done his hammy with montenegro 

of course he has.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Evans still isn't 100% fit I think, and he'll come good again, he's shown he's a very good player the last 3 years.

Jones has and always be a tad rash and look like a spaz with some of his decisions, but he's been very good so far this season, and you can't say that about many Man Utd players so far.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's painful for me that United fans think Evans is going to come good or they thought he was good as one point. Jones is out only good British CB with the senior team right now.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> It's painful for me that United fans think Evans is going to come good or they thought he was good as one point. Jones is out only good British CB with the senior team right now.


But Evans was good for quite awhile. I'd say at least for the two seasons prior to last season.

Saying that, Evans needs a more experienced defender next to him. He might lose quite a bit of momentum without a Rio or Vidic next to him.


----------



## ChipsDaily

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He's always been sloppy, he only succeeded because the CB next to him. Other team fans laugh at how bad he's been for a long time now.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Is that Sun headline a pun on Phil Babb or something?


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Phil=Feel


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> He's always been sloppy, he only succeeded because the CB next to him. Other team fans laugh at how bad he's been for a long time now.


:kobe

notsureifsrs

if so, you sir are a mong

in 2011/12 and 2012/13 he was very good, and last season he was as good as can be in Moyes' tenure


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So we're selling Mata in January? Thank fuck, because I was worried that we weren't going to see Wayne display his full range of abilities in the number 10 position.















I hate him so much.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> So we're selling Mata in January? Thank fuck, because I was worried that we weren't going to see Wayne display his full range of abilities in the number 10 position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate him so much.


Come now, you need someone to guide you down to mid table more gently. Moyes was too rough. Rooney has taken his time lubing you for years.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Utd just need to sign Nyron to get the best out of Evans imo.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

like the cheeky dig at Valencia's one footedness too :clap


----------



## ChipsDaily

Renegade&#153;;39319985 said:


> :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> notsureifsrs
> 
> 
> 
> if so, you sir are a mong
> 
> 
> 
> in 2011/12 and 2012/13 he was very good, and last season he was as good as can be in Moyes' tenure



Hahaha, I don't know why I'm laughing. You're the type of fan which bought Evans more time to be one of our first choice centre backs. If people noticed how shit he was while he was still under Fergie we would have bought a much better replacement by now. Pretty much all the teams who finished above us have better CB's than fucking Evans.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/sep/07/england-jordan-henderson-injury-switzerland










What the honest fuck are they doing in training lel


----------



## Death Rider

Fuck england. Fuck that fucking owl


----------



## ChipsDaily

Well they do train at the Arsenal training facilities so that probably answers a few questions on injuries.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Jesus fucking christ even after getting fired Roy still finds a way to fuck Liverpool up the ass. Can someone fire that useless cunt already?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Gary Speed would have been 45 today.

Was doing really well with the Wales NT, had them playing some decent stuff and I was hoping he'd go on to manage Everton one day. Absolutely loved him as a player, that left peg was pure :moyes1


----------



## Shepard

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://sackpardew.com/

#savepards


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

didn't take long :torres


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Could be a back 4 against QPR, depending on Jones' injury and whether Smalling is back. Reports that Herrera, Shaw and Rafael should all be fit again. Would be good to see something like this

de Gea

rafael jones evans shaw

blind

herrera di maria

mata

rvp falcao​
rooney probably in for mata though


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I doubt Falcao will start, reckon he'll come off the bench and we see Rooney & RVP up front to start


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> de Gea
> 
> rafael jones evans shaw
> 
> blind
> 
> herrera di maria
> 
> mata
> 
> rvp falcao​
> rooney probably in for mata though



Would prefer Rojo instead of Evans in that line-up. Jones is the only one out of the 4 (Evans, Blackett, Smalling being the others), I'd like to see as a regular. Blackett shows potential, but not enough. Smalling is improving, but not nearly as quick as the situation demands it. 

Can't wait for the QPR game (and can't believe its United we are talking about this way!). Its a poor test for United, I'd have considered Sunderland or Swansea to be more ideal opponents to try out a fresh-out-of-transfer line up, but should be interesting seeing how they click.

Welbeck's Arsenal debut should also be worth a watch. If only for all the post-match analysis on whether he is a Henry-in-Progress or not that comes afterwards!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I swear if I had a pound for every time I've seen a Man Utd XI posted in these threads I'd be rich as fuck by now



Shepard said:


> http://sackpardew.com/
> 
> #savepards


https://www.change.org/p/mike-ashley-to-sack-alan-pardew-2

Hope you signed this Shep x


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Why don't you go against the grain and post a Newcastle XI then?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

so our 50 mil/20 mil if we comply ffp fine will be split amongst the clubs in the champions league

what a complete and utter joke. why not towards grassroots fitba, or to some sort of charity like tony fernandes suggested?

just keeping the rich rich.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> so our 50 mil/20 mil if we comply ffp fine will be split amongst the clubs in the champions league


das us :dance2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Why don't you go against the grain and post a Newcastle XI then?



Cheryl Cole

Hollie Hagan Sting Jonathan Edwards Jill Halfpenny aka Phil's ex-wife Kate off Eastenders :trips5

The cast of Auf Wiedersehen Pet

Ant Dec
​
Cheryl in goal because she can flash her tits any time a striker breaks through and they'll be too mesmerized to shoot. Hollie can assist in this.

Jonathan Edwards, olympic gold-medalist triple jumper at CB as he has that jumping reach to intercept any long balls over the top. Sting beside him can get out his guitar and play a nice soothing tune to keep things calm if we go a goal or two down. Jill at left-back as she is used to dealing with small, unpredictable and explosive individuals that you often find playing on the wing hil1

The cast of Auf Wiedersehen Pet in the middle. A bunch of reliable, working-class lads with lots of GUTS AND CHARACTER who you can trust to put in some hard graft as well as hard tackles.

Ant and Dec up front, they've developed a near psychic relationship over the years that will serve them well up top.

There you go brother.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

you could've just told him to fuck off


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

not everyone is a monster like you Kiz


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> Cheryl Cole
> 
> Hollie Hagan Sting Jonathan Edwards Jill Halfpenny aka Phil's ex-wife Kate off Eastenders :trips5
> 
> The cast of Auf Wiedersehen Pet
> 
> Ant Dec
> ​
> Cheryl in goal because she can flash her tits any time a striker breaks through and they'll be too mesmerized to shoot. Hollie can assist in this.
> 
> Jonathan Edwards, olympic gold-medalist triple jumper at CB as he has that jumping reach to intercept any long balls over the top. Sting beside him can get out his guitar and play a nice soothing tune to keep things calm if we go a goal or two down. Jill at left-back as she is used to dealing with small, unpredictable and explosive individuals that you often find playing on the wing hil1
> 
> The cast of Auf Wiedersehen Pet in the middle. A bunch of reliable, working-class lads with lots of GUTS AND CHARACTER who you can trust to put in some hard graft as well as hard tackles.
> 
> Ant and Dec up front, they've developed a near psychic relationship over the years that will serve them well up top.
> 
> There you go brother.


Where's Fabio?


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> Cheryl in goal because she can flash her tits any time a striker breaks through and they'll be too mesmerized to shoot. Hollie can assist in this.


*Yay for hidden meanings :haha 

Jill Halfpenny tho :moyes1*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

This weekend can't come quick enough. 

Absolute torture :moyes1


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Gary Speed would have been 45 today.
> 
> Was doing really well with the Wales NT, had them playing some decent stuff and I was hoping he'd go on to manage Everton one day. Absolutely loved him as a player, that left peg was pure :moyes1


who's that guy in Your sig? he looks like giuseppe meazza.


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Going by the Ferencvaros badge and Moz being an Everton fan I'd say it's Besic.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Curry said:


> Going by the Ferencvaros badge and Moz being an Everton fan I'd say it's Besic.


Fantastic detective skills. You'd make the Sloan family proud.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Curry said:


> Going by the Ferencvaros badge and Moz being an Everton fan I'd say it's Besic.


YOU DON'T KNOW ME


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What is he about to do to that child? :|


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I thought Debuchy's tattoos were shit but those are shocking. He looks like a wrong'un.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> I thought Debuchy's tattoos were shit but those are shocking. He looks like a wrong'un.


was just about to say this :lmao 

He seems to have a similar taste in tattoos to his taste in back heels


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> What is he about to do to that child? :|


It's best if you don't find out :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

His tattoos are fucking art, brothers.

The knuckle duster, represents how he punched and kicked his way from the poverty streets of Bosnia to the overly priced homes of Formby in Merseyside.

The bird is to show his love of his bird, this shows how passionate he is.

And the gun, is just because he's a raging nut job.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The part in his hair is too central too. 2/10.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

pointy elbows, too



not looking forward to City smashing us this weekend...dat welbz guy tho


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29146468

we having a pool?  I'll go for...... Leeds.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










tbh


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

racist


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

In what world is it not going to be classic Bond villain Vinny Tan?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Vinny T was proven to be a GOOD MAN following the truths of Malky.


----------



## Brock

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Bet Wellbeck feels wanted lol, after Wenger's recent comments.


----------



## ChipsDaily

Sturridge out for 3 week eh? Wonder how long Jones is out for.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> AC Milan goalkeeper Diego Lopez believes the Serie A club are stronger for having replaced Mario Balotelli with Fernando Torres this summer.
> 
> 
> Balotelli was sold to Liverpool before Torres was recruited on loan from Chelsea, and Lopez says his fellow Spaniard can prove more effective in the Rossoneri attack.
> 
> "We want to get Milan back to where they belong and for this Torres is going to be more useful than Balotelli," Lopez, 32, told a news conference in Milan. "He's a big signing for Milan and he's done great things in his career. His job is to score goals. He's a big player -- already tried and tested, renowned, quick and strong."


Balo-burned.

should have bought him back Liverpool :hendo


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Didn't know Diego was a comedian.


----------



## ChipsDaily

"His job is to score goals..." Lol that's hilarious.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Torres to outscore Balotelli this season? Would be hilarious.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Courtois locked to a 5 year contract now. Need to get Hazard and Oscar done before the New Year now.

Laughed at what van Gaal said about Welbeck. If there's any justice in this world, Falcao will flop.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What did he say?


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Said that Welbeck isn't prolific enough, how he came back from Sunderland and his numbers aren't as good as Rooney's or van Persie's and that is the standard. Spoke how Falcao had one chance in training and scored. Just pretty shitty for him to say that, when Welbeck has only had one run as a striker at the club, which I doubt van Gaal even paid attention to.

But before I posted that, I hadn't read the even more hilarious comments by Wenger. Apparently, he would have preferred the move to be a loan with an option to buy. And if he (Wenger) wasn't in Rome on deadline day, Welbeck would not be at Arsenal. Way to boost his confidence, Arsene...


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yeah it's a bit silly seeing as he's mainly played out on the wing. Whilst I don't think he'll ever get to RVP/Falcao standards, he's proven he can score capably when played as a striker. His England record is good from what I recall.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yeah. I think what Giggs said was decent enough; not being many games this season (no Europe and out of the League Cup), so it would have been hard for him to get games and they wanted to be fair to the player.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I've still absolutely no idea how we're fitting all these players into the team. This'll be like early 00's Galacticos assumingly without the success. Well they probably weren't as successful as they should have been but the point remains. We're not winning fuck all with our defence.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well, at least you have some quality depth (in attacking areas). You can't go wrong with that as long as you can keep them all happy. Your defence is a bit meh, but also needs a chance to prove itself. If they can get a run and familiar with each other, then it'll transform into a unit instead of just being 4/5 players thrown together. I'm not sure if you'll be consistent/good enough to win the league, but I don't see why you can't push hard for the FA Cup. In a one off game where you have all that fire power, you have a real chance.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Bungle Bear

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> And if he (Wenger) wasn't in Rome on deadline day, Welbeck would not be at Arsenal. Way to boost his confidence, Arsene...


This is one of those occasions where reading it and watching it give off two different interpretations. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29161630 <- video of the interview

It seems Wenger is hinting that an event in Rome, led to gaining the opportunity to sign Welbeck, which makes much more than sense than Wenger just throwing him under the bus, like it sounds when it's read.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I dunno how being in Rome helped him get Welbeck. He's gonna have to explain that for me to buy it.


----------



## UKPunk1

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I can't see Danny Welbeck doing much at Arsenal, there system doesn't fit him in. He has done well to join a top four side (or always fourth side).


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

How doesn't it suit him?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wenger was only on their radar because of his trip to Rome. If he was in London, he wouldn't have known about the interest from Welbz.

So, being a Rome was a positive, and not a slight.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> I dunno how being in Rome helped him get Welbeck. He's gonna have to explain that for me to buy it.


The Pope told him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/510336816927739904
der best fans in da welrddd dey dont boo or nothin


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Their treatment of him was DISGUSTING.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Spoke how Falcao had one chance in training and scored.


Falcao only had one chance in training?


----------



## ABK

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pretty sure he meant Falcao scored the first chance he had on goal. I read something along those lines. 

Felt like years since the last round of the EPL games were played. Can't wait for the weekend games. We should see off Swansea although they could prove stubborn with their fine start so far. Would love a draw at the Emirates or a City loss. And oh, RIP QPR. At least United fans can hope.. :cool2


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Having blokes like Falcao, di Maria, Mata, RVP can make a team nervous. Until they see Jones, Evans and Blackett at the back and fall about in a heap laughing at how shite that defense is.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

In terms of majorities, I'd say United have the worst fans in the world. Been spoilt for a couple of decades so there's a lot of unappealing people due to it.

Let's not pretend that Cleverley isn't fucking wank though and the epitome of someone who can't handle being told that by random untalented members of the public.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Glad Gary Monk won manager of the month. Thought they may have gone with Jose because he is the bigger name, but Monk has set his team up fantastically in the first three games and deserved the award. Thought Swansea were a real danger to go down this year and while it's still early doors, they do look a well organised outfit, that are playing decent football and should have more than enough to be out of trouble by the turn of the new year.

:costa getting player of the month was expected. Maybe GYLFI had a case to be it though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Has Cleverley been booed at Old Trafford? Nani has been and Fellaini too but I can't remember Cleverley being booed in the stadium. The hate for him is online.

Like this; Cleverley, you're a useless, moaning twat.


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> :costa getting player of the month was expected.


cunt of the month


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










This is the worst Dragonball Z related image I have ever seen.


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

bitter joe

PS; you should see the whole pic. he's nekkid


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He thinks he's Sol Campbell.


----------



## ABK

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> Having blokes like Falcao, di Maria, Mata, RVP can make a team nervous. Until they see Jones, Evans and Blackett at the back and fall about in a heap laughing at how shite that defense is.


I think the defense will improve as the season advances but they'll still need to buy top class defenders if they're to compete for top honours. They have got enough firepower upfront to carry them through the season IMO.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Abk™ said:


> I think the defense will improve as the season advances but they'll still need to buy top class defenders if they're to compete for top honours. They have got enough firepower upfront to carry them through the season IMO.


who do they think they are, Liverpool? :brodgers

That firepower upfront couldn't put a goal past Burnley. They will be cracking when they get up to speed but by that stage the top 4 might be beyond them.


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So United are basically going to play 3 strikers in their 11?


----------



## Humph

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Diamond with Rooney behind RVP/Falcao wouldn't be that outrageous.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Their firepower upfront has scored 2 goals in 4 games, plus they have no midfield. Also RVP is probably gonna be done by the end of the year.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hopefully Di Maria and Falcao give me some good material for the old wank bank.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

pretty sure shrek would have plenty in his old wank bank


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'll have a name bet with someone that United at least get 4th.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> pretty sure shrek would have plenty in his old wank bank


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You guys think Falcao will start this weekend?


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'd normally say no but I reckon on this instance, yeah.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*He's fit so he should do. Di Maria and Falcao together could absolutely wreck that QPR defence with their pace. Also apparently we have wing backs and CBs fit again now which is a bonus. This is just for Green Light:

De Gea

Rafael Evans Blind Rojo Shaw

Herrera Di Maria

Rooney

Falcao RVP​
I think Rafael, Shaw and Herrera will all be fit anyway. QPR shouldn't be too big of a threat away from home so Blind can really play CDM rather than CB and get involved in the build up play more. If RVP isn't 100% then this should be a game where he can rotate out and play Rooney up top with Januzaj behind. Pace will kill QPR so I'd play Januzaj over Mata.*


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Is Luke Shaw fit enough to play as a wingback though? Maybe you should use Ashley Young there instead.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Impolite said:


> Is Luke Shaw fit enough to play as a wingback though? Maybe you should use Ashley Young there instead.


Shaw is now fit enough to play again but he isn't yet able to complete the whole 90 plus mins. I expect him to start but then get subbed off later on in the game. Young has gotten a injury/knock so he to is out of qpr game. We get Herrera rafael & shaw back now but yet still have 9 players unavailable due to injuries you just couldn't make it up could you.



Saint Dick said:


> You guys think Falcao will start this weekend?


I like us Play di Maria, falcao & adnan v qpr as their pace would kill qpr slow defence & even pick one of mata or Rooney as find more space in side if those 3 in starting 11 which help both players out I again like mata play in hole with 3 names mentioned above as runs, pace & movement all 3 players carry would make life easier for Mata in the pocket as be more space for him to work his magic.

DdG
Rafael Evans Blackett shaw
Blind Herrera Di Maria
Mata
Rooney Falcao

I believe set up like this as I don't believe Rojo will start due to injuries we have as only now have 3 CBS so be dumb to play wing backs system as only have 3 fit CBS if got injury to 1 more cb just create further problems in our defence & is rather play a 4 at back anyway as suit our players in defence a lot more. 

Rafael & shaw being back will greatly help out our wide play & pace down the flanks to. Rather Adnan was playing he adds bit spark in final 3rd & does this with pace something we lack if not around. Also it might be better in this game if drop one of Mata or Rooney & play Adnan instead. Falcao interesting one as RvP to needs game time to become match fit again yet his one most likely to miss out in our attack now IMO. Tough decisions need to made up top by LvG sooner rather then later I still believe that RvP is most likely miss out when all are in form & fit in the starting 11 & Rooney or mata be next one to miss out in starting 11 both need kick into gear now otherwise they wont be starters anymore & both to me fighting for spot in starting 11 while mata not been great his been scoring while team around him been poor while Rooney scored v Swansea yet produced bigger all else as caption he himself knows he should be playing much better then he has done so far.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Herra, Rafael and Falcao won't start but will probably come on before half time when someone gets injured


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

@The Monster I don't believe Rojo is injured and he's been training with us for a while so no reason why he shouldn't start. He's a CB first. LWB/LB second.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:costa getting added makes up for these two weeks of NOTHING.

I'd like to see Remy tomorrow in some capacity. 

Also inb4 Falcao injury within 2 minutes, Di Maria kept out by SANDRO, and BLIND scoring the OG that leads to the "BLIND leading the BLIND" headline DONNACHA predicted. And Rojo to get deported for lack of work permit.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> @The Monster I don't believe Rojo is injured and he's been training with us for a while so no reason why he shouldn't start. He's a CB first. LWB/LB second.


It more to do with us only having 3 CBS fit which are Evans Blackett & Rojo so playing 3 CBS didn't make sense to me as one injury then down to 2 proper cb also don't believe wingback system is helping our defenders & fact LvG said himself that doesn't have player like di Maria out wide play a 4-3-3/4-3-1-2 which now untrue & Adnan to me better on wings so has 2 very good wingers now & doesn't have much depth at cb to play wingback system.

Also LvG liked left footers at left cb & right footers at right cb normally or players comfortable in those areas. Evans said a few time prefers be on right side rate then the left I think easier for him & 3 cb system isn't working for him. Last 2-3 years been best/most consistent player & since only option I think he start on right side just matter who partner should be & went with Blackett as dont believe deserves to be dropped so Rojo can come off bench if another cb is injured & shaw needs game time as don't buy £27m for player like shaw play Rojo at LB instead. Shaw wont complete 90mins as LvG said that himself at press conference so Rojo come off bench to replace shaw in 2nd half hopefully.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You paid 16m for Rojo and you'd rather start Blackett? I know the kid's done alright so far but that doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> I'll have a name bet with someone that United at least get 4th.


Tempted to take you up on that offer. How long would the name be changed for?

By the by, if Falcao were to start this Saturday would that be his first game action since he did his ACL?


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Til the start of next season.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:rudy


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Or longer if thou wishes.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> Til the start of next season.


I am okay with this.


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That's a win incoming for Hank Scorpio then.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Only one BRAVE enough to take it on though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Tempted to take you up on that offer. How long would the name be changed for?
> 
> By the by, if Falcao were to start this Saturday would that be his first game action since he did his ACL?


He's played preseason and pretty sure he scored the winning goal against Arsenal in the Emirates Cup. Also just got back from international duty. So he has games under his belt since that injury.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> He's played preseason and pretty sure he scored the winning goal against Arsenal in the Emirates Cup. Also just got back from international duty. So he has games under his belt since that injury.


Yeah I remember that now. I couldn't recall if he had any kind of a pre season since I know he missed the world cup.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Maybe once Vader and Hank are finished their 2.5 month name change bet ordeal, they'll be friends again and can start a lovely PM correspondence about flowers and each other's vaginas

12 months is where it's at. Get on my and Woolcock's level plz


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Can you leave for 12 months next time, m8.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'll leave something in yer ma for 9 months. Get fooked


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Your gonna fuck her for 9 months straight? :ann1*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Your gonna fuck her for 9 months straight? :ann1*


Leave my ma out of this.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Maybe once Vader and Hank are finished their 2.5 month name change bet ordeal, they'll be friends again and can start a lovely PM correspondence about flowers and each other's vaginas
> 
> 12 months is where it's at. Get on my and Woolcock's level plz


Being forced to change an already shit name into a different shit name doesn't put you on a pedestal.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Your gonna fuck her for 9 months straight? :ann1*


:rudy



Vader said:


> Being forced to change an already shit name into a different shit name doesn't put you on a pedestal.


Whatever you say, pal :hendo6


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Apparently 9 or so players still injured or not ready, ffs lads.

Ferguson should get his fa buddies to change united games to 7 a side only :banderas


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

They've spelt welbz and heskeys names wrong.

No wonder suarez left.....


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ojo looks like an absolute bellend.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> Ojo looks like an absolute bellend.


He's in the right company then.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Fanjawi said:


>


Who let you out of the bin?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Fanjawi said:


>


Where are my white brothers?

Racist

And who the fuck is Ojo :lol: First I've seen or heard of him


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Where are my white brothers?
> 
> Racist
> 
> And who the fuck is Ojo :lol: First I've seen or heard of him


Because I believe those are really the only young strikers making an impact here. Lambert is not young.

Also, Ojo just scored 2 goals in a U21's game today. And also last season he made 2 assists and scored 2 goals in the same game, I do believe he will be first team in the upcoming years.


----------



## Humph

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Should be banned for racism tbh.


----------



## Haza

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So no Aarons, Cisse, Ferreyra, Santon, Tiote, De Jong and Colback and an away trip to Southampton who we have beaten once in 21 prem games at St Mary's? 

Printing money


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Newcastle are the footballing equivalent of a peanut butter and dogshit sandwich anyway, so you can't really complain that injuries will affect you.

Who knows: maybe the reserves you have to put out won't embarrass themselves.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Newcastle had 200m to spend last window, so it's their own fault really.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Fanjawi said:


> *Because I believe those are really the only young strikers making an impact here.* Lambert is not young.
> 
> Also, Ojo just scored 2 goals in a U21's game today. And also last season he made 2 assists and scored 2 goals in the same game, I do believe he will be first team in the upcoming years.


Sterling isn't a striker, Origi isn't here yet, Ojo is a random youth player, Ibe isn't a striker. You just picked out all the young black attacking players and put them up b/c you have a craving for black cock.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wasn't Adam Morgan meant to be good? What happened to him?


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> Wasn't Adam Morgan meant to be good? What happened to him?


At Yeovil, who loaned him to St Jonhstone.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Not gone well for the lad then.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arsenal side

Szczesny
Debuchy Mertesacker Koscielny Monreal
Flamini Wilshere
Ramsey
Sanchez Welbeck Ozil 

Bench - Arteta, Gibbs, Poldoski, Ospina, chamberlain, chambers & Cazorla 

Man city team 

Hart
Zabellata kompany Demichellis Clichy
Lampard Fernadinho
Navas silva Milner 
Augero 

Bench - Sinclair, Mangala, caballero, nasri, Sagna, Kolarov & Dzeko

Can see both teams scoring here, arsenal team actually look far more balanced on paper then man city also welbeck movement & pace will cause Demichellis, lampard sitting would worry me if I was man city fan. Would say man city should & will target the right side/arsenal left side as Navas v Monreal & ozil likely play on that side & wont track back & Zabellata having say in attacking 3rd & silva find space in between lines & fancy Augero v Arsenal defence when he stretches play. This could be a very good high scoring game actually I'm go with a 2-2 final result.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Any Arsenal fans in here? I need help. Open to anyone, really.

I'm not someone who will just slate a player, or a wrestler like we get on this forum, but I just cannot see any positives in Jack Wilshere's game. I honestly feel like he's the most overrated player in Premier League history, and honestly wonder if it's just me: He's obviously rated highly by Wenger enough to start consistently, and by England, but I've never really heard anyone who is an out-and-out supporter of his.

Another Arsenal connection but not to bash, a couple of years ago when Welbeck was in the running for Young Player of the Year I was flabbergasted, and only after speaking to a few Manchester United fan mates did I spot certain things that showed him better than I thought he was, and that's what I want from people who know about Wilshere - What's so good about him? My opinion currently can't get any worse, so I'm open to anyone telling me what the positives are his game that I can look out for. I've thought he was overrated since the second season after his Bolton spell, and he just doesn't seem to have improved at all, and even though he's only 22, he's been around a good few years and not really stepped up a gear, and I'm looking to see what the fuss is about really.

Anyone care to take this on? (I'm not expecting someone to say how it is and my opinion to change, I'm not so easily swayed, but if someone who knows about him and watches a lot more than I do, I'll respect that person enough to look out for what they say and form an opinion on that rather than the 20 or so games a season I see him in.)


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Robbie Earle has to be the biggest cunt to ever live.


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Watch Wilshere's performance against Barca a few seasons ago and remember that he's both young and English. That's where the hype comes from.

Wilshere is a good player but other than that Barca game I've never seen him as great really.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Howard

Coleman - Jags - Stones - Baines

McCarthy - Barry

Mirallas - Naismith - McGeady 

Lukaku​*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I put Naismith and McGeady into my FF team, there's a large part of Everton's attack rendered useless.

Also, Joe Hart :lmao Fucking useless.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> *Howard
> 
> Coleman - Jags - Stones - Baines
> 
> McCarthy - Barry
> 
> Mirallas - Naismith - McGeady
> 
> Lukaku​*


We only care about United lineups in this thread :rvp2


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I feel as though Ramsey & Wilshere have traded ability today. Brilliant from Jack but Ramsey should have buried that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

We are so shit on corners. Just the worst ..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hate to see a team as talented as City earn a point when they use thuggish Stoke-like tactics for most of the game.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Both teams dropping more points


----------



## ChipsDaily

Great game to watch. Wilshere played really well, neat finish too. Sanchez's goal was brilliant though. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That corner equaliser was such garbage. Wrong result.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

A really enjoyable game to watch from a neutral standpoint with both teams really going for it in the final 10 minutes. Arsenal were fantastic for the first 15 minutes of the game but once City got the goal, their confidence grew and they got better as the first half went on. Second half was pretty much a replica of the first half, Arsenal come out at a fast pace and create opportunities but City settle things once again and start playing some brilliant, fluid football. Both teams had some golden opportunities, with Arsenal probably edging the chances in the first half and City edging it in the second half. 

Great goal from Sanchez and Wilshere, both great goals and City's were just clinical from the corner and from the right side from Navas to set up Aguero. Navas, Aguero, Sanchez, Wilshere, Welbeck, Debuchy all had really good games. There's others I'm missing but I got to shoot off now so haven't got time to explain.

Also, a weird moment seeing Welbeck play in an Arsenal kit, he worked hard, his link-up play was crisp and did well but he should have buried that first chance he got when one-on-one with Hart. I still see him doing really well for Arsenal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Laser Rey said:


> That corner equaliser was such garbage. Wrong result.


agreed, dzeko should scored and we should've won 3-2. plus a clear handball ignored

i officially decree that we were *ROBBED*


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That was a fun game to watch as a neutral.

Weird & bit of a concerning stat is your a Arsenal fan in the 4 premier league games played so far arsenal have conceded 4 goals due to headers. Hangeland for palace (corner), Coleman for Everton (free kick/set play), Ulloa for Leicester (counter attack/general play) and Demichelis for man city (corner). All 4 goals been free headers actually with no/poor man marking in each case. 

Said before window closed that arsenal only have 6 main defenders & now looks like its down to 5 as Debuchy injury looks really serious & may be out for awhile. Never nice see anyone get injured hope not to bad & back sooner then expected. 

Arsenal started well & Danny unlucky not to score but like always Arsenal then lose ball & could tell where weak link was & Monreal out position & navas break down right on the counter & find Aguero & its 1-0. The goal killed arsenal confidence & flow never track into back to the game until whilshere scored. Thought arsenal started getting foot back unto game as man city still have this trait switching off kept ball but didn't look get 2nd were only 1-0 up yet seemed happy with that & Arsenal regained confidence & whilshere scored a lovely team goal & lovely finish & arsenal picked up pace & Sanchez goal was pure class watch that time & time again lovely stuff arsenal desiereved to be leading. But arsenal went into shells soon as went ahead like feared worst & worried about man city getting back into game & lost all confidence & belief had & what know man city make it 2-2 & in end man city should won that game had 3 huge chances where hit woodwork twice & Dzeko denied by a wonder save. 

Whilshere was my motm. Why anyone thinks his sitting cm I will never know.... The whilshere I liked back in 2010-2011 was when I believe was in hole or advancing into space further up the pitch why not play him as a no10? His not yet able play deeper. Him & Ramsey don't gel great at pair in a 2 cm. I'd get Whilshere up pitch let him effect game in final 3rd & allow Ramsey come onto ball from deeper from CM & Danny open up space by stretching play anyway which help it will work well. Look at arsenal first goal shows that exactly. I thought Ozil was beyond poor again when team is playing well & winning game his joy to watch & have him in the side when that's the case but his total liability at times when game isn't open & arsenal are not winning he didnt even bother getting back to defend at times while on other flank Sanchez again working ass off helping out Debuchy & Monreal. Right now I wouldn't play Ozil in starting 11 if I was Wenger i seriously play whilshere as no10 instead.

Both teams be happy with point in end but fun game none the less also 6 points already in the predictions game woooooo.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm less pissed off at the result as I am about Debuchy's injury and our lack of cover in defense. Can we still bring players in on loan or something because we could really use another defender, regardless of ability. I don't want to see us playing Chamberlain at rightback or other such shenanigans.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

LOL this Spurs v Mackhams game 

1-1 3mins Spurs 7-1 shots after 9min


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> agreed, dzeko should scored and we should've won 3-2. plus a clear handball ignored
> 
> i officially decree that we were *ROBBED*


Danny says hi.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

hi danny


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Diego Costa: 5 goals, 4 games.

Fernando Torres: 5 goals, 39 games.

Spectacular transfer business on Mourinho's part


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Diego Costa: 5 goals, 4 games.
> 
> Fernando Torres: 5 goals, 39 games.
> 
> *Spectacular transfer business on Mourinho's part*


*
*Buying the free-scoring striker of the La Liga winners and Champions League finalists?

Fuck me, what a genius...


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arsenal fans, it seems I lit a fire underneath Jack Wilshire, haha. Looking forward to seeing the game over the weekend to see how good he was!


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> [/B]Buying the free-scoring striker of the La Liga winners and Champions League finalists?
> 
> Fuck me, what a genius...


Not to mention finally getting rid of a spectacular flop.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> [/B]Buying the free-scoring striker of the La Liga winners and Champions League finalists?
> 
> Fuck me, what a genius...


Exactly. Even Moyes could have figured that one out.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pardew must surely be on the brink after this. HE'S ON THE PRECIPICE, GIVE HIM A KICK ASHLEY YER FAT FUCK


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/510814162252201985
What a joke of a club we've become :banderas


----------



## Mikey Damage

Chelsea; 14-15 Prem champs

They're going to finish 10+ ahead of 2nd. Mark it down. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Why Swansea decided to stop pressing and playing at a high tempo when they took the lead I don't know. Difference between a top team and a mid table one


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Bad start, but when Hazard turned up, the momentum changed. Costa's scoring form is such a relief, been a massive breath of fresh air from the garbage we had in recent years up top torres). Cesc keeps piling up the assists. Sort out the defense and all is well. Glad Remy got his debut goal too. Save Costa for the game against City next week. Win that one and I'll explode. Glad its coming fairly early in the season, where City are still sorting themselves out.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Everton are boss once again, all is right with the world.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Don't mean to be a dick, but I'm fucked off at that last goal we conceded. Just shockingly bad defending and so unnecessary. When teams score good goals against us that they create, then fair enough. But those shitty goals that come when you defend like spastics really grates me.


----------



## CGS

Mikey Damage said:


> Chelsea; 14-15 Prem champs
> 
> They're going to finish 10+ ahead of 2nd. Mark it down.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Nah just wait until The annual Novemver garbage period kicks in.

I still do expect Chelsea to win it though position for position they are easily the strongest team in the league am City are probably the only team that will come close to beating them too it.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fuck Dennis Wise btw the brown-nosing cretin. Slimy worm of a man. What a mess.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm going to go to Chelsea's next defensive training session and ask:


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wow what a fucking flop this Costa is.... :moyes1


Jesus just thinking about what would it be like if we get our defence on point. I can only get so erect.


----------



## God™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> I'm going to go to Chelsea's next defensive training session and ask:


Cahill and Terry are a bit of a concern. Terry is going to decline at some point and Cahill's form is up and down. Ivanovic is getting so far forward that he's out of position at times but I can accept that against lower opposition if it means more firepower in attack.


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Can someone tell me why the media refuses to be critical of Chelsea's lack of defender depth? There are very few options to re-arrange that back four. Zouma probably isn't ready and Ake would only play in case of emergency. If they get an injury rash, they're really screwed.


----------



## Brock

Laser Rey said:


> Can someone tell me why the media refuses to be critical of Chelsea's lack of defender depth? There are very few options to re-arrange that back four. Zouma probably isn't ready and Ake would only play in case of emergency. If they get an injury rash, they're really screwed.


Thought that myself tbh. Ivanovic can play CB if Terry or Cahill get injured, but if 2 of those are injured, who is there apart from untested youth. You could shift Azplitiwotsit there if there us no alternative I guess.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

if Terry or Cahill gets injured then I imagine it'll be:

Azpi - Ivanovic - Cahill/Terry - Luis​
Obviously they don't have a ton of options but I imagine they'll be fine until January when if they need to, they can bring in reinforcements.


----------



## Haza

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Matic is versatile and could probably drop too but it's not ideal


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The media aren't being critical of that because they're too distracted by a striker scoring 7 goals in 4 games and a team doing lovely things like:










and http://gfycat.com/DiligentHeftyCod

If we stop being entertaining or pick up an injury or two in defence they'll start getting onto it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAJSJWI9EJ98EM89HUHHSSHDNCJCKDIHAHAHAHAHAHASHAHAHDHDSA*


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

75% possession, villa with 11 behind the ball. koff villa you boring cunts enaldo


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

No Champions League for Liverpool.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lolz, Liverpool suffering the Cleverley effect.:

Though its still early days, the 1st, 2nd and 3rd positions seem to be a 3 way contest between Chelsea, City and Arsenal.

Even a top heavy United side will find it difficult to fulfill Woodward's top 3 ambitions unless reinforcements for the midfield arrive in January. So, gotta say, I am happy to see Liverpool drop points, as they along with Everton and Spurs would be the major rivals this season for the 4th spot. Hopefully, Falcao has gotten over his injury and gets United the much needed goals. Rooney playing deeper would also help his game.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That was the polar opposite of our performance at Spurs. Like holy fuck that was bad.

But whatever, it's still early days in the season



Waffelz said:


> No Champions League for Liverpool.


Apart from 3 days from now but sure, whatever you say man.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Last season people were saying Sturridge was selfish and should leave. *Now you know how important he is to us.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Fanjawi said:


> Last season people were saying Sturridge was selfish and should leave. Now you know how important he is to us.


no they weren't, this time last season liverpool had won all 3 of their games 1-0, with sturridge scoring all of them


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Fanjawi said:


> Last season people were saying Sturridge was selfish and should leave. *Now you know how important he is to us.*


Who were these people?

Balotelli, what a useless, lazy cunt.

Also, signing a striker just because he's local lad and a fan of the club isn't usually the best reason to sign a player. Because there's no way Lambert was signed because of his "talent".


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

They are Liverpool tra la la la la la


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> no they weren't, this time last season liverpool had won all 3 of their games 1-0, with sturridge scoring all of them


Not talking about the start of the season, talking mid and near the end. He was amazing all season, but noo people jumped on him saying he was selfish later on. Heck people said he was selfish before even joining Liverpool "Why are we signing him, he's so selfish in Chelsea".




Slient Alarm said:


> Balotelli, what a useless, lazy cunt.
> 
> Also, signing a striker just because he's local lad and a fan of the club isn't usually the best reason to sign a player. Because there's no way Lambert was signed because of his "talent".


Balotelli, I honestly don't know what to say about him - but he will shine when he wants to shine.

Lambert is still better than Iago Aspas, no?


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*I really worry about Liverpool going forward minus Sturridge and Sterling. They always look likely to concede and the likes of Balotelli, Lallana and Markovic just aren't top 4 quality when you're relying on them to produce something.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Any Arsenal fans in here? I need help. Open to anyone, really.
> 
> I'm not someone who will just slate a player, or a wrestler like we get on this forum, but I just cannot see any positives in Jack Wilshere's game. I honestly feel like he's the most overrated player in Premier League history, and honestly wonder if it's just me: He's obviously rated highly by Wenger enough to start consistently, and by England, but I've never really heard anyone who is an out-and-out supporter of his.
> 
> Another Arsenal connection but not to bash, a couple of years ago when Welbeck was in the running for Young Player of the Year I was flabbergasted, and only after speaking to a few Manchester United fan mates did I spot certain things that showed him better than I thought he was, and that's what I want from people who know about Wilshere - What's so good about him? My opinion currently can't get any worse, so I'm open to anyone telling me what the positives are his game that I can look out for. I've thought he was overrated since the second season after his Bolton spell, and he just doesn't seem to have improved at all, and even though he's only 22, he's been around a good few years and not really stepped up a gear, and I'm looking to see what the fuss is about really.
> 
> Anyone care to take this on? (I'm not expecting someone to say how it is and my opinion to change, I'm not so easily swayed, but if someone who knows about him and watches a lot more than I do, I'll respect that person enough to look out for what they say and form an opinion on that rather than the 20 or so games a season I see him in.)


I kind of want to come back to this at some point when I have access to an actual keyboard and not the shitty, tiny iPhone screen. I'm by no means a massive Wilshere sympathiser, and I guess it's really just semantics, but I think if anything it's his potential ability that's been overstated rather than his current ability. I mean, I don't tend to go to football forums very often because people in general annoy me, and the majority of football fans are idiots, so maybe I'm just not seeing the real picture there, but that's how it seems to me. I said last season that Ramsey was better than him and that was before Aaron went on a tear (said it to Andre in a PM), but I think the problem is that people are generally expecting Wilshere to be doing things he's not good enough to be doing. 

Fuck it, I'll come back to this.


----------



## CGS

*YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Do people really call Studge selfish anymore? Haven't really heard people call him that since he left Chelsea. 

Anyway I wouldn't count us down and out just yet. Studge and Sterling are Both key to us but we still have enough quality within the squad to pull of a decent season

Writing us off would be like writing United off due to their 3 draws


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



STEVIE SWAG'S BITCH said:


> Writing us off would be like writing United off due to their 3 draws


This season? Because a) it's two draws and two defeats, and b) just about every Liverpool fan had already done that even before the vital point at Burnley. 

It's too early when you're losing, but it's just early enough when you're winning. This is fitba. It has forever been, and will forever be.


----------



## ABK

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



STEVIE SWAG'S BITCH said:


> Do people really call Studge selfish anymore? Haven't really heard people call him that since he left Chelsea.
> 
> Anyway I wouldn't count us down and out just yet. Studge and Sterling are Both key to us but we still have enough quality within the squad to pull of a decent season
> 
> Writing us off would be like writing United off due to their 3 draws


3 draws? In the CGS League?


----------



## CGS

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hey I had a brain fart moment and some reason thought they drew with Swansea. Clearly I gave them more credit than they deserve (lel United).


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:gabby

#FUSTICEFORCLEVS


----------



## Haza

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I think Rodgers was punished by his own pride today. I feel he could of started Sterling but didn't because of the comments he made about England regarding Sturridge and not enough recovery time. Had Sterling started I think Liverpool would have taken a draw at the least. Markovic didn't offer nearly enough.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So it's City and Arsenal fighting for 2nd this season, or the usual rhetoric that it's too early to say anything? Chelsea look like a machine and remind me of City in 2011/2012 with the start they have had.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

tonight we will unleash DEM RE-INFORCEMENTS on poor old QPR, and trounce them 5-0

I hope

:jay


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Thread nice and quiet with Man U doing shit and Liverpool getting panned by Villa at Anfield again. :moyes1


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

how was THE CLEV steamed hams? Heard he had a pretty decent game all up.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> how was THE CLEV steamed hams? Heard he had a pretty decent game all up.







He was THE NEW CONTROL.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/510825352122224640
John Carver (assistant manager) having a go at our fans yesterday. Apparently he told them to show up at the training ground on Monday if they wanted to sort it out (or WTTE) :banderas

Also Andy Woodman (GK coach) has deleted his twitter after calling a fan a prick :banderas

Oh and Pardew (cunt) has managed to put the blame on the fans again. He also blamed the fans for Palace's equaliser the other week. :banderas

Just another day in the Newcastle circus. Whole club is toxic from top to bottom and needs to be purged.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pardiola deserves better. He should just walk. Newcastle need a lot to happen to turn things around and that isn't going to happen while he is manager and the fans are revolting.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He doesn't get a payout if he walks. He's going to stay until Ashley wants to break the contract.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well aware of that. But surely his ego and credibility has taken enough of a battering. Then again, that payout when he does get sacked will be huge.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pardew is a spineless worm (yes I know worms are invertebrates) completely incapable of seeing or admitting his own failings as a manager, a man and as a lover. He'll never quit. Having said that, according to my sauces (Ivor Bottler-Heinz and H.P. Brown) his contract is largely bonus-based and his basic wage is not super high so it might not be as costly to bin him as it might seem. Ashley will hate having to fork out the dosh to him but he'll hate the amount of money we'll lose if we get relegated which is where we're headed under Pardew. That's not even hyperbole either.



Ali Dia said:


> Pardiola deserves better. He should just walk. Newcastle need a lot to happen to turn things around and that isn't going to happen while he is manager and the fans are revolting.


We might not be the best looking bunch but to call us revolting is pretty harsh man. We can't help the way we look.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pardew taking Newcastle back to the Championship following his comments a couple of years ago when he said Newcastle are operating in a different league to Everton would be just grand.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rodgers: "We're competing on budgets of a third of some of the other teams that's up there."


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Rodgers: "We're competing on budgets of a third of some of the other teams that's up there."


small time club, small time mentality 8*D

that is ridiculous but of course deluded Pool fans will lap it up


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

rodgers can't even whinge properly, just like his team can't defend properly.


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Really fear for QPR today, in the prediction thread I've gone for 4-0..... United now (finally) have a few world class players available to them, plus it's Falcao's debut, plus RVP will want to open his account for the season, competition for places everywhere except defence (which United seem to have forgotten about) and the fact that they NEED a win to releive some of the pressure on them at the moment, plus home advantage, means I think they will score freely today.

Plus there's the fact that they are playing QPR. In less than 2 months time Rio Ferdinand will be 36, and we're about to see him try to take on RVP, Falcao, Rooney, Mata and Di Maria with championship level teammates? This will be entertaining.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> De Gea, Rafael, Evans, Rojo, Blackett, Blind, Herrera, Mata, Di Maria, Rooney, van Persie.
> Lindegaard, Shaw, Fletcher, Januzaj, Valencia, Pereira, Falcao.


looks like it could be a back 4 then, would have liked to see Falcao start though


----------



## Loquacious

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> rodgers can't even whinge properly, just like his team can't defend properly.


ill cop to that

defense isn't what it should be

well

at least it wasn't Burnley or QPR


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*No Blind or Rojo will be LWB. Januzaj should really be starting this one over Mata but we should win this all the same. If we can't beat QPR at home with that team then it's time to start really panicking. Slightly disappointed Van Gaal can't see that pace will destroy this QPR defence too. Also looks as though he'll stick with 3-5-2 regardless now.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *No Blind or Rojo will be LWB. Januzaj should really be starting this one over Mata but we should win this all the same. If we can't beat QPR at home with that team then it's time to start really panicking. Slightly disappointed Van Gaal can't see that pace will destroy this QPR defence too. Also looks as though he'll stick with 3-5-2 regardless now.*


apparently LvG has said it will be 4 at the back, interesting to see whether it will be be Rojo or Blackett at LB


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



legendkiller316 said:


> competition for places everywhere except defence (which United seem to have forgotten about) .


Not forgotten, just shelved aside until Jan. They did everything they could this transfer window, but nothing worked out. Vidal injured/unwilling, Strootman injured, Reus, Hummels, etc not interested. I think the only mistake they made was in not moving faster for Benatia.

Falcao will probably be a late sub. LvG is probably thinking it will be an easy game to win and might not be willing to risk injury for Falcao...need him for the bigger games.

I am still hoping its 4-4-2, as it certainly looks that way. 3-5-2 doesn't seem to set well with that line-up.


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Sliver C said:


> Not forgotten, just shelved aside until Jan. They did everything they could this transfer window, but nothing worked out. Vidal injured/unwilling, Strootman injured, Reus, Hummels, etc not interested. I think the only mistake they made was in not moving faster for Benatia.


You're right, but which big name will they be able to get in January for their defence though?


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Looks like the diamond/4-3-1-2 shape something I think see more off this shape from now on.

DdG
Rafael Evans Blackett Rojo
Blind
Herrera Di Maria
Mata
Rooney RvP 

Bench - Adnan, Fletch, Lindegaard, Shaw, Toni, Falcao & Pereira.

Have 9 players unavailable through injury yet that's our 18 not bad acatully we do have depth in this team when all/most available it just question of do have enough top quality in that depth in this team?

Still don't think we will play well for least another month or two. Players need bed in & need get settled side going & need start actually winning before hit any kind of good form something yet to actually do at all in the league.

For club given up on its academy & history with its youth according to many experts then why is Blackett in the starting 11 again for 4th PL game in a row? ...... Oh. Everybody manager has favourites & clicks with certain players but LvG trusted Blackett while in America & kept him in this game when easily could put Rojo in & Blackett drop out yet he hasn't. Great to see someone like that be given chances & take those chances like Blackett has done. Like I said before he hasn't done anything wrong to suggest he gets dropped so not shocked see him starting again. A great show confidence LvG is showing in Blackett.

Imagine Shaw & Falcao will be 2 subs used at some point in this game as needs mins would still like Adnan to get some mins in starting 11 I think miss him when not involved & still believe in long term the front 3 wont continue least 1 will have drop out of the 11 as even v qpr is a lack of pace up top which again is a worry. Blind one who think play important role it to much ask him come in settle down & become hit ASAP but his role in the side & in this shape as deepest cm is crucial. If play well & win then awesome but most of all it just get a win because you can build on that & that what needs happen now we just need that 1st win under belts then we will kick on I'm sure of that.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



legendkiller316 said:


> You're right, but which big name will they be able to get in January for their defence though?


Strootman and Hummels are again on the radar, but the sources are not trustworthy. I think we need to sit this one out till Jan to see what comes up.

Without those reinforcements, even 4th spot will still be difficult.


----------



## Cliffy

Pretty straightforward

Herrera is Godly


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Although it is against a poor QPR its has been an extremely encouraging performance. di Maria and Herrera been the stand outs, with Blind playing well as well.

Looking forward to Falcao getting on in the second half.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Perez watching Di Maria play? After all, he's the true angel who gifted Angel to United.:

Enjoying this even if its QPR.


----------



## Seb

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Gonna leave this here again, now that Madrid have lost two on the spin:










What a fucking brilliant footballer Di Maria is, worth every penny United paid for him. He doesn't just deliver in games like this, expect him to dominate the big games United fans, he was the best player in both cup finals last season and in the Clasico at the Bernabeu.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

has there ever been more money splashed at a team for such a shit end result?

the wages and fees that have been paid for some of these lads and this is the best they dish up? clint hill, green, camel gob and others are just plain dogshit, yet would be getting a fair bit of dosh to be dogshit.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

4-0. Much needed win even if QPR played like they were deadset for relegation. Di Maria stellar, Herrera and Rafa top of the class. Rooney and Mata played well, and others like Evans and De Gea had their moments to shine as well. Falcao and RVP will get their chances some other time.

LvG did well to rotate the strikers - should take care to not just have a top notch first team, but also some depth on the bench. Mata and Januzaj should not be sold (if the rumors about Juve come calling are true). Its critical to have back-up when the first choice players get injured and LvG knows that the key to keeping them all happy and in the club is by giving them playing time. With Wilson lurking in the ranks as well, there should be no worries up front.

Defense is still a worry though. The little mistakes that De Gea and Evans made today would have been punished by the likes of Costa, Silva or Sanchez.


----------



## ABK

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> tonight we will unleash DEM RE-INFORCEMENTS on poor old QPR, and trounce them 5-0


4 - 0. Close enough. 

Personally happy for Van Gaal for his first win of the season.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hopefully those 3 in midfield, di maria, Herrera and Blind get a regular run of games, really impressed with those three. Looking forward to Falcao starting now, as when he came on the game had already fell a bit flat.

Also Valencia is fucking awful


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Di Maria is wicked good and herrera is also a class act. I love blind though and it can't be easy having to play protector to evans and blackett.

Good to see Rafael fit as valencia is pure dog.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ABK said:


> 4 - 0. Close enough.
> 
> Personally happy for Van Gaal for his first win of the season.


:rudy

United were great to watch in the first half. Game was over by the second and understandably they were in cruise control for that. Yeah, it's only QPR, but they needed a performance like that.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Liam Miller I demand you explain your sig to me.

Sack 'Arry and bring in The Pards.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seb said:


> Gonna leave this here again, now that Madrid have lost two on the spin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking brilliant footballer Di Maria is, worth every penny United paid for him. He doesn't just deliver in games like this, expect him to dominate the big games United fans, he was the best player in both cup finals last season and in the Clasico at the Bernabeu.


Funny that alonso name isn't in that pic as one of car parts I imagine that because his behind the wheel as the driver before he got shipped off to. Love to chat to Ancelloti about what he makes of di Maria & alonso going & both doing so well on their (home) debuts at new sides while real Madrid lose to their city rivals once again at home, imagine his fuming. Can't believe we have di Maria though what a signing & player also thank you Perez for letting him go to us regardless of the fee can't thank him enough actually...great deal. 

Don't care that it qpr I don't care that they were poor we took advantage of it & we played well & deserved to win. We will face tougher & bigger games then qpr but I thought first time in very long time real renewed belief, energy, pace, aggression & attacking/general play today looked half way decent functioning Manchester United team again. 

Di Maria was motm that pretty clear but Herrrea Rojo, Blackett, Rooney, rafael, Mata & Blind also all did well today. DdG made a mistake in first half but made up for it with a great save later on while Evans looks bit shaky at times still & RvP was very quiet like said before if anyone miss out up due to falcao starting the its RvP. If di Maria was a much needed signing (which he was) then blind & Herrera fall into same area we badly needed 2 midfielders with energy, aggression & passing in that area now have that as well. 

Said before that blind & Herrera are not biggest names in game never will be but what are is 2 very good players who give us something we lacked for years. Herrera & blind still get caught out at times with pace of game & get shoved off ball by big strong players but both get up & try win ball back asap which is exactly type of player we lacked for some time now in cm & fans love see that type of thing to so always be backed at Manchester United faithful way to long we lose ball in cm & drop off let other team play but not today Herrera & blind even di Maria wouldn't let qpr do it. Herrera kept us ticking over nicely in attack & defence he covers ground very well him & rafael have great understanding going already which could be fun to see. But blind was very very good his a CDM by trade watch today game & see what his about doesn't need do flashy things let rest of attack do that. His there to do what carrick did for years with us & Fletch should of been doing but can't/hasn't. Not quickest but doesn't need to be as sniff about danger before rest protecting that back 4. This diamond with 3 of Herrera on right with blind sitting & di Maria on left I hope stays fit & continues for awhile yet so much talent & potential in that area to not be excited & confident about. 

Be tougher games then this but can only beat whatever team is front of you & did that today. It baby steps & finally have win playing decent stuff but still areas need to improve I think we start show more what real LvG Manchester United is in Oct/Nov time not now but winning today was important as something we can build upon. Just shame that previous years had cl look forward to but not this season as have wait week till next game which ok as means more time on training pitch to get us becoming better team can be done. Really happy with the win & how played at times now move on to Liescester away next weekend.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What a difference Rafael made down that right wing, his attacking play was on point today and he defended well (made a couple of mistakes where he went in too quick) and kept Hoilett quiet all game. As soon as Valencia came on, we lost that momentum that Rafael brought down the right (although Januzaj did do a couple of good things there when he came on). It really is surreal to see how Valencia's confidence and form has dropped the past 2 and a bit years.

Still a bit nervous at the back at times but a lot better although it was against a very poor QPR that offered absolutely nothing going forward. The one striker at top just didn't work for them and they were isolated all game. I was surprised Harry didn't really change the system after going 1-0 down, just very negative. Traore made QPR look better when going forward but that's not saying much.

Blind was class in midfield, just kept things calm and his passing was spot on, Herrera had a solid game and scored a lovely goal and his pressing and workrate was excellent. Rooney had a good game, Rojo looked great also at left back, Blackett impressed again at the back, Mata had a good showing also and looks much more comfortable with players making runs in front of him and having pacey players around him, RVP got slightly better in the second half but still, he doesn't look great in front of goal thus far but that will come eventually. Falcao also looked decent when he came on and I don't think it'll take long for him to get the goals, just needs to get to full fitness.

However, man of the match was definitely Di Maria, he just tormented the QPR defence from start to finish, just ran and dribbled past man after man, delivered some fantastic passes, through balls and crosses and his free kick was well taken. I just love watching him, been a fan of his for a while now and I've always appreciated his workrate and the way he gets back to help in defence and he did that all game when QPR did rarely get in our final third. Loved the part where he outmuscled the QPR player off the ball (Phillips?) and kept his balance as he stumbled, turned and twisted and controlled the ball brilliantly and did a neat little back heel flick to his teammate. 

Fantastic first half display, decent second half.

Good result, keep it up on Sunday against Leicester.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Is it just me, or does Patrick Kluivert look a little bit like a younger Muhammed Ali?

And no, it's not just cause he's black.

As for the game, QPR are shit. That is all.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Utd don't need Di Maria has to be the stupidest thing I've ever read in these fitba treads. Phenomenal player. Oh the difference having your best options available makes and not relying on crap like Young and Valencia. Thought Blind, Herrera and Di Maria were all brilliant today. Don't see us keeping many clean sheets this season but that isn't a reason for us not finishing top 4 this season as Liverpool fans themselves should all but too well know.*


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Utd don't need Di Maria has to be the stupidest thing I've ever read in these fitba treads.*


wot about Costa wouldn't thrive outside of the 'Simeone system'?


----------



## Haza

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/510825352122224640
> John Carver (assistant manager) having a go at our fans yesterday. Apparently he told them to show up at the training ground on Monday if they wanted to sort it out (or WTTE) :banderas
> 
> Also Andy Woodman (GK coach) has deleted his twitter after calling a fan a prick :banderas
> 
> Oh and Pardew (cunt) has managed to put the blame on the fans again. He also blamed the fans for Palace's equaliser the other week. :banderas
> 
> Just another day in the Newcastle circus. Whole club is toxic from top to bottom and needs to be purged.


The worrying thing is a lot of fans like Pardew. My dad goes to games and says if you ask anyone over the age of about 40 they dont mind him as much. The same fans were happy to see Ben Arfa go on loan to Hull because we have Gouffran who 'works harder'. 

Ben Arfa is the most talented player we have had since the days of SBR and the best footballer i've ever seen at SJP. He's a technically gifted player, everyone else we have are just athletes with no footballing brain and even less technical ability. 

The squad is as bad as it's been in a long time and Pardew seems to like what is arguably the worst centre back pairing in the division. The worst thing is he loaned out Mbiwa who is probably quite good.

If anyone in here could name a player that Pardew has improved in his time at Newcastle, or even in his time as a Premier League manager, i'd love to hear it.

Bottom line if Pardew stays we will be relegated.

Edit: Before anyone says anything, i'm entirely aware that there's a good chance Pardew has no say whatsoever in who stays and leaves the club.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Green, Caulker, Ferdinand, Hill, Phillips, Kranjcar, Hoilett, Austin, Fer, Zamora, Henry, Traore, Taarabt, Onuoha

Chill


----------



## Seb

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



The Monster said:


> Funny that alonso name isn't in that pic as one of car parts I imagine that because his behind the wheel as the driver before he got shipped off to. Love to chat to Ancelloti about what he makes of di Maria & alonso going & both doing so well on their (home) debuts at new sides while real Madrid lose to their city rivals once again at home, imagine his fuming. Can't believe we have di Maria though what a signing & player also thank you Perez for letting him go to us regardless of the fee can't thank him enough actually...great deal.


Haven't seen Bayern this season but I saw somewhere that Alonso picked up MotM in both of their last two games.

Can't imagine Carlo is too happy at losing arguably his most important player from last season for a player pretty much no-one considered Madrid standard prior to the World Cup, let alone one who's best position is one Ancelotti doesn't even want to play with.



Goku said:


> wot about Costa wouldn't thrive outside of the 'Simeone system'?


Costa was always going to thrive in the Prem, as most attacking players who come from La Liga do, because Prem teams are less organised and more attacking. Same to an extent applies to Cesc, who was mostly garbage for the previous two seasons.

Saw a few people here mocking the Mathieu to Barca transfer as well - he's been solid as a rock so far, exactly what the team needed, three clean sheets on the bounce now and only two shots on target conceded in three games, Bilbao and Villareal away aren't easy games either.


----------



## MOX

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Already knew Di Maria and Herrera were class, but I was delighted with Blind mostly today. First game for us and he looked so natural mopping up that midfield and keep things ticking along. I see a few people praising Rafael, though I didn't think he had a great game. Going forward, sure, he's always good, but he was lucky he was up against an honest player in Hoilett. He over commits way too often.

Again, it's only QPR, and the defense will be exposed by better teams no doubt. But at the same time, those better teams aren't going to camp out with six at the back and their furthest forward player in their own half. The extra space better teams will leave at the back has my mouth watering for what United's forward line can do.

There should be some amazing games between us and the top four/five this season.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










CAF > SAS. WHY AREN'T THE MEDIA ALL OVER THIS ONE.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

LIMBSSSSSSS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511225563974217728
After the Kings Dock stadium which is now the Echo Arena and the Kirkby disaster, I won't get too excited just yet...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

so everton will need to take out a loan

i think there's a joke in there somewhere


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fuck, I forgot it would cost us money.

Please, Everton..


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Will Everton fill up a 50k seater?

Serious question, Moz. Not trying to be a dick... for once.


----------



## Haza

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Will Everton fill up a 50k seater?
> 
> Serious question, Moz. Not trying to be a dick... for once.


They don't fill Goodison but my guess is that it's because a good 10% of the seats have obstructed views which a new stadium would solve. My guess would be they'd fill it about 95%


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Assuming we're constantly knocking on the door of the Champions League, I'd say we will.

I'd go to Goodison more if I weren't stuck behind views such as:



Spoiler







































I know tons of others who feel the same and refuse to pay £30+ for views like the above.

We tend to get around 36K-38K with all of the obstructed views now so a new shiny stadium, playing fancy togger will have all others coming out of the woodwork to check it out at the least.

I'd deffo get a season ticket in a new stadium myself.


----------



## Haza

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Report out in the last hour that Pardew has Hull at home to save his job. If I could choose a game to save my job it would be Hull at home. Let's see


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

stop it


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'd like to play another special prediction game, where the winner is the Vader's Random Game World Champion of the Universe.

As well as my security job, I work in a warehouse part-time so I see many replica shirts. We stock every league club but only some with names on the back. Whoever can guess the popular choices for each selected club will be the winner. Commence. Idea is to guess the most popular names on the back of the tops.

Arsenal - 1st ???, 2nd ???
Chelsea - 1st ???, 2nd ???
Everton - 1st ??? (This is literally one shirt with a name on, it's also still in stock)
Liverpool - 1st ???, 2nd ???, 3rd ???
City - 1st ???, 2nd ??? (Again the second one is just the one shirt, it's random as fuck too)
United - 1st ???, 2nd ??? (There's less than 10 shirts difference between first and second), 3rd ???, 4th ???
Spurs - 1st ??? (We stock a massive 3 of these)
West Ham - 1st ??? (I'll give anyone a tenner who gets this one)

Whoever wins is the winner. The rest are not the winner.


----------



## thevaliumkid

ROUSEY said:


> Assuming we're constantly knocking on the door of the Champions League, I'd say we will.
> 
> I'd go to Goodison more if I weren't stuck behind views such as:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know tons of others who feel the same and refuse to pay £30+ for views like the above.
> 
> We tend to get around 36K-38K with all of the obstructed views now so a new shiny stadium, playing fancy togger will have all others coming out of the woodwork to check it out at the least.
> 
> I'd deffo get a season ticket in a new stadium myself.


Try standing in the away end at your place, it's even worse.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> I'd like to play another special prediction game, where the winner is the Vader's Random Game World Champion of the Universe.
> 
> As well as my security job, I work in a warehouse part-time so I see many replica shirts. We stock every league club but only some with names on the back. Whoever can guess the popular choices for each selected club will be the winner. Commence. Idea is to guess the most popular names on the back of the tops.
> 
> Arsenal - 1st ???, 2nd ???
> Chelsea - 1st ???, 2nd ???
> Everton - 1st ??? (This is literally one shirt with a name on, it's also still in stock)
> Liverpool - 1st ???, 2nd ???, 3rd ???
> City - 1st ???, 2nd ??? (Again the second one is just the one shirt, it's random as fuck too)
> United - 1st ???, 2nd ??? (There's less than 10 shirts difference between first and second), 3rd ???, 4th ???
> Spurs - 1st ??? (We stock a massive 3 of these)
> West Ham - 1st ??? (I'll give anyone a tenner who gets this one)
> 
> Whoever wins is the winner. The rest are not the winner.


sanchez wilshere
hazard terry
lukaku
gerrard sturridge sterling
aguero kolarov
di maria shrek welbeck falcao
soldado
carroll


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

whilst it was only QPR, that was so much better today than what we've seen since September 2013. everyone played well, Rafael is so vital to us at RB, his runs where brilliant, just hope to God he can stay fit this season. he was the league's best in 2012/13 when he stayed fit.

Di Maria was beastly, Rooney was productive and thankfully didn't produce too many awful touches, Herrera was promising as box to box, Blind sat well and Evans + Blackett looked reasonably solid bar one lapse each.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Personally my highlight yesterday was drunkenly singing "aaaaaaaarrrrrre you Gerrard in disguise" in K stand when the ref slipped over.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> sanchez wilshere
> hazard terry
> lukaku
> gerrard sturridge sterling
> aguero kolarov
> di maria shrek welbeck falcao
> soldado
> carroll


EDIT: won't reveal your score actually. Adds more suspence!


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> I'd like to play another special prediction game, where the winner is the Vader's Random Game World Champion of the Universe.
> 
> As well as my security job, I work in a warehouse part-time so I see many replica shirts. We stock every league club but only some with names on the back. Whoever can guess the popular choices for each selected club will be the winner. Commence. Idea is to guess the most popular names on the back of the tops.
> 
> Arsenal - 1st ???, 2nd ???
> Chelsea - 1st ???, 2nd ???
> Everton - 1st ??? (This is literally one shirt with a name on, it's also still in stock)
> Liverpool - 1st ???, 2nd ???, 3rd ???
> City - 1st ???, 2nd ??? (Again the second one is just the one shirt, it's random as fuck too)
> United - 1st ???, 2nd ??? (There's less than 10 shirts difference between first and second), 3rd ???, 4th ???
> Spurs - 1st ??? (We stock a massive 3 of these)
> West Ham - 1st ??? (I'll give anyone a tenner who gets this one)
> 
> Whoever wins is the winner. The rest are not the winner.


Arsenal - 1. Sanchez 2. Ozil
Chelsea - 1. Hazard 2. Costa
Everton - 1. Barry
Liverpool - 1. Gerrard 2. Sturridge 3. Balotelli
City - 1. Aguero 2. Clichy
United - 1. di Maria 2. Rooney 3. RVP 4. Mata
Spurs - 1. Eriksen
West Ham - 1. Nolan


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> stop it


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arsenal - 1. Sanchez 2. Wilshere
Chelsea - 1. Hazard 2. Costa
Everton - 1. Baines
Liverpool - 1. Gerrard 2. Sturridge 3. Sterling
City - 1. Aguero 2. Milner
United - 1. Rooney 2. Di Maria 3. RVP 4. Mata
Spurs - 1. Eriksen
West Ham - 1. Noble


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



thevaliumkid said:


> Try standing in the away end at your place, it's even worse.


I have :lmao

Norwich last season didn't sell out their section so Everton got the second tier of the away section and I got a ticket there last minute.

My neck was in agony from looking around the posts.



Vader said:


> I'd like to play another special prediction game, where the winner is the Vader's Random Game World Champion of the Universe.
> 
> As well as my security job, I work in a warehouse part-time so I see many replica shirts. We stock every league club but only some with names on the back. Whoever can guess the popular choices for each selected club will be the winner. Commence. Idea is to guess the most popular names on the back of the tops.
> 
> Arsenal - 1st Sanchez, 2nd Ramsey
> Chelsea - 1st Hazard, 2nd Costa
> Everton - 1st Romelu
> Liverpool - 1st Gerrard, 2nd Sturridge, 3rd Balo
> City - 1st Aguero, 2nd Milner (Random as fuck) (Again the second one is just the one shirt, it's random as fuck too)
> United - 1st Rooney, 2nd RVP, 3rd Falcao, 4th Di Maria
> Spurs - 1st Eriksen
> West Ham - 1st Nolan
> 
> Whoever wins is the winner. The rest are not the winner.


----------



## M-Diggedy

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> I'd like to play another special prediction game, where the winner is the Vader's Random Game World Champion of the Universe.
> 
> As well as my security job, I work in a warehouse part-time so I see many replica shirts. We stock every league club but only some with names on the back. Whoever can guess the popular choices for each selected club will be the winner. Commence. Idea is to guess the most popular names on the back of the tops.
> 
> Arsenal - 1st ???, 2nd ???
> Chelsea - 1st ???, 2nd ???
> Everton - 1st ??? (This is literally one shirt with a name on, it's also still in stock)
> Liverpool - 1st ???, 2nd ???, 3rd ???
> City - 1st ???, 2nd ??? (Again the second one is just the one shirt, it's random as fuck too)
> United - 1st ???, 2nd ??? (There's less than 10 shirts difference between first and second), 3rd ???, 4th ???
> Spurs - 1st ??? (We stock a massive 3 of these)
> West Ham - 1st ??? (I'll give anyone a tenner who gets this one)
> 
> Whoever wins is the winner. The rest are not the winner.


Don't know how up to date they will be with the transfers but I'll give this a bash.

Arsenal - 1st Sanchez 2nd Ozil
Chelsea - 1st Hasard 2nd Terry
Everton - Jagielka
Liverpool - Gerrard, Sturridge, Sterling
City - Aguero, Nastasic
United - Rooney, Van Persie, Di Maria, Mata
Spurs - Vertonghen
West Ham - Winston Reid


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I guess we know Liverpool's won't be Balotelli after that whole he only sold a thousand shirts story. I'll give this a go:

Arsenal - Ramsey, Sanchez
Chelsea - Hazard, Costa
Everton - Lukaku
Liverpool - Gerrard, Sterling, Sturridge
City - Aguero, Toure
United - Rooney, Di Maria, Van Persie, Mata
Spurs - Eriksen
West Ham - No idea. Maybe Noble?

My rational is that it's mostly kids that get names on the back (or manchildren), and kids like goalscorers/attacking players. I was also tempted to go with Bale for Spurs too. Actually that's got me thinking the West Ham is probably Bobby Moore or something.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> Rio Ferdinand has hit out at David Moyes’s tactics as Manchester United manager, claiming some of them were “embarrassing”.
> 
> The former England and United defender has set out a string of criticisms of Moyes’s ill-fated reign at Old Trafford in his autobiography #2 sides.
> 
> Ferdinand said the players became confused about how Moyes wanted them to play.
> 
> “Moyes’s innovations mostly led to negativity and confusion,” he said in an extract from the book, which is being serialised in The Sun.
> 
> He added: “The biggest confusion was over how he wanted us to move the ball forward. Often he told us to play it long. Some players felt they kicked the ball long more than at any time in their career.
> 
> “Sometimes our main tactic was the long, high, diagonal cross. It was embarrassing. In one home game against Fulham we had 81 crosses! I was thinking, why are we doing this? Andy Carroll doesn’t play for us!
> 
> “The whole approach was alien. Other times Moyes wanted lots of passing. He’d say: 'Today I want us to have 600 passes in the game. Last week it was only 400’. Who cares? I’d rather score five goals from 10 passes.”
> 
> Ferdinand, who left United for Queens Park Rangers in the summer, said Moyes brought the “mentality of a small club” to Old Trafford. He revealed one of the first signs of future problems was when Moyes banned the players from their ritual of eating low-fat chips on the night before a game.
> 
> Ferdinand also disclosed his upset at being left out of the United side that played Bayern Munich in the Champions League.
> 
> He said Moyes took the players to a park to practice their set-pieces, which he said was "bizarre".
> 
> "It was amateurish," he said. "I mean, why not just send Bayern an email or a DVD"
> 
> And as they were standing in public, Moyes told Ferdinand he would not be playing as he wanted a bit more pace in defence.
> 
> "It killed me," Ferdinand said. "Inside I wanted to scream and grab him. I'm a team player, so I just had to bite my tongue and stand there. But it was probably the worst single moment I ever had at United.
> 
> "I'd never been dropped for a big game like that - and to drop that on me in front of everybody."



:moyes7


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:moyes8

bitter Rio. tho some of that stuff, deary me Davey Moyes fpalm

Arsenal - Ramsey, Sanchez
Chelsea - Hazard, Diego Costa
Everton - Lukaku or maybe Barkley
Liverpool - Gerrard, Sterling, Sturridge
City - Toure, Kun Aguero
United - Rooney, RVP, Mata, Di Maria
Spurs - Eriksen?
West Ham - Noble or Carroll?


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I doubt Rio gives a fuck mate, media career sorted, he's minted, and hes got enough premier league winners medals to drown steven gerrard with.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Starting to think that Steven Gerrard has smacked most of your guys' wives/girlfriends irl, or more likely, all your homosexual DJ boyfriends


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Starting to think that Steven Gerrard has smacked most of your guys' wives/girlfriends irl, or more likely, all your homosexual DJ boyfriends


Nope, we just like reminding him what an EPIC cunt he is, and how he'll never win the league.

Soz LA


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Besides, isnt it more likely, statistically, that one of us has shagged steven gerrards wife? Considering all the scouse coke dealers and gangsters that have been through her?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So, you're a Scouse lemo dealer?

Reporting you to the police right now.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



thevaliumkid said:


> Besides, isnt it more likely, statistically, that one of us has shagged steven gerrards wife? Considering all the scouse coke dealers and gangsters that have been through her?


I taking this as an admission of being both a coke dealer and a gangster. Quoting for evidence.

Joel, plz alert the appropriate authorities. If he isn't sent down for the coke, then surely for the double-posting

Edit: Marty already on the case <3


----------



## God™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Being a coke dealer and fucking a coke dealer who banged Slippy G's Mrs isn't the same thing. Dunno which is worse tho.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Probably the one which requires putting your willy in another man, tbhendo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

From the BBC



> Manager Alan Pardew retains the support of Newcastle owner Mike Ashley despite Saturday's 4-0 loss to Southampton.


Proper limbs.


----------



## thevaliumkid

82.38.238.78

There you go, send the dibble round. 

Won't be the first time or the last, although not for dealing bugle


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> :moyes7


He's lucky he's still playing the PL just a few months later, absolutely garbage and finished.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'd like to point out that these are a combo of what we've got in stock and what we have sold, so that Balotelli story doesn't matter. It's also wrong BTW. The correct answers are;

1. Sanchez, 2. Ozil
1. Hazard, 2. Costa
1. Barry
1. Gerrard, 2. Sturridge, 3. Balotelli
1. Aguero, 2. Kolarov
1. RVP, 2. Rooney, 3. Di Maria, 4. Falcao
1. Eriksen
1. Valencia (I forgot he was even there before looking at this last night)



Kiz said:


> sanchez wilshere
> hazard terry
> lukaku
> gerrard sturridge sterling
> aguero kolarov
> di maria shrek welbeck falcao
> soldado
> carroll


8/16



Rush said:


> Arsenal - 1. Sanchez 2. Ozil
> Chelsea - 1. Hazard 2. Costa
> Everton - 1. Barry
> Liverpool - 1. Gerrard 2. Sturridge 3. Balotelli
> City - 1. Aguero 2. Clichy
> United - 1. di Maria 2. Rooney 3. RVP 4. Mata
> Spurs - 1. Eriksen
> West Ham - 1. Nolan


11/16



Curry said:


> Arsenal - 1. Sanchez 2. Wilshere
> Chelsea - 1. Hazard 2. Costa
> Everton - 1. Baines
> Liverpool - 1. Gerrard 2. Sturridge 3. Sterling
> City - 1. Aguero 2. Milner
> United - 1. Rooney 2. Di Maria 3. RVP 4. Mata
> Spurs - 1. Eriksen
> West Ham - 1. Noble


7/16



M-Diggedy said:


> Don't know how up to date they will be with the transfers but I'll give this a bash.
> 
> Arsenal - 1st Sanchez 2nd Ozil
> Chelsea - 1st Hasard 2nd Terry
> Everton - Jagielka
> Liverpool - Gerrard, Sturridge, Sterling
> City - Aguero, Nastasic
> United - Rooney, Van Persie, Di Maria, Mata
> Spurs - Vertonghen
> West Ham - Winston Reid


7/16



Impolite said:


> I guess we know Liverpool's won't be Balotelli after that whole he only sold a thousand shirts story. I'll give this a go:
> 
> Arsenal - Ramsey, Sanchez
> Chelsea - Hazard, Costa
> Everton - Lukaku
> Liverpool - Gerrard, Sterling, Sturridge
> City - Aguero, Toure
> United - Rooney, Di Maria, Van Persie, Mata
> Spurs - Eriksen
> West Ham - No idea. Maybe Noble?
> 
> My rational is that it's mostly kids that get names on the back (or manchildren), and kids like goalscorers/attacking players. I was also tempted to go with Bale for Spurs too. Actually that's got me thinking the West Ham is probably Bobby Moore or something.


5/16



Renegade™;39594522 said:


> :moyes8
> 
> bitter Rio. tho some of that stuff, deary me Davey Moyes fpalm
> 
> Arsenal - Ramsey, Sanchez
> Chelsea - Hazard, Diego Costa
> Everton - Lukaku or maybe Barkley
> Liverpool - Gerrard, Sterling, Sturridge
> City - Toure, Kun Aguero
> United - Rooney, RVP, Mata, Di Maria
> Spurs - Eriksen?
> West Ham - Noble or Carroll?


4/16

RUSH is quite clearly the World Champion of the Universe.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

fuck everyone, i got kolarov right


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'll give you an extra point for that actually. 2nd place Kiz. That means you get a tour of Skipton with a running commentary off Janice from Friends.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> I'd like to point out that these are a combo of what we've got in stock and what we have sold, so that Balotelli story doesn't matter. It's also wrong BTW. The correct answers are;
> 
> 1. Sanchez, 2. Ozil
> 1. Hazard, 2. Costa
> 1. Barry
> 1. Gerrard, 2. Sturridge, 3. Balotelli
> 1. Aguero, 2. Kolarov
> 1. RVP, 2. Rooney, 3. Di Maria, 4. Falcao
> 1. Eriksen
> 1. Valencia (I forgot he was even there before looking at this last night)
> 
> 
> 
> 8/16
> 
> 
> 
> 11/16
> 
> 
> 
> 7/16
> 
> 
> 
> 7/16
> 
> 
> 
> 5/16
> 
> 
> 
> 4/16
> 
> RUSH is quite clearly the World Champion of the Universe.












thought about valencia. dat world cup hype and all.


----------



## ABK

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> :rudy
> 
> United were great to watch in the first half. Game was over by the second and understandably they were in cruise control for that. Yeah, it's only QPR, but they needed a performance like that.


Don't see anything fishy in wanting a mid table club to get their first win of the season... :draper2 

On a serious note I'm a LvG fan and have been for a long time now. I want him to do well at United every single season only to concede the title to Chelsea. :agree:


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> I'll give you an extra point for that actually. 2nd place Kiz. That means you get a tour of Skipton with a running commentary off Janice from Friends.


You in Skipton?

Do you go to games with the Keighley lot? KG for instance?


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Nah just named a random place where I've recently been haha. I live about 400 yards from old Trafford in a ridiculously overpriced flat that's basically causing me to live like a student for the sake of being that close to United.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> Nah just named a random place where I've recently been haha. I live about 400 yards from old Trafford in a ridiculously overpriced flat that's basically causing me to live like a student for the sake of being that close to United.


Not them nice new flats by the Golden Tulip? Or the ones over the other side? Where dyou drink on a match day? sit in the ground? You do aways?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

settle down there ecwrawvssmackdown or w/e his name is


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



thevaliumkid said:


> Not them nice new flats by the Golden Tulip? Or the ones over the other side? Where dyou drink on a match day? sit in the ground? You do aways?


The ones behind the tram stop. Tend to either have a few people at the flat beforehand or go to red square. Season ticket is in the family section cos my mate takes his lad,I'll be changing that next season though as it's wank. Away days are dependant on whether I'm working. Last one I did was Munich.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> The ones behind the tram stop. Tend to either have a few people at the flat beforehand or go to red square. Season ticket is in the family section cos my mate takes his lad,I'll be changing that next season though as it's wank. Away days are dependant on whether I'm working. Last one I did was Munich.


Didnt do Munich last season, but did it in 99 (group stage) and went to the new ground for the summer friendly tournament thing we played in a few years back, cracking ground aint it?
Done Sunderland and MK Dons so far this season, going to Leicester without a brief so far, if i cant get one outside i'll try to jib in 
You go yesterday? Good atmosphere wasnt it? Like an away game at times!


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ollie Holt from the Mirror



> Oliver Holt @OllieHolt22 · 4h
> Mata scoring goals now but had 27 assists in his time at Chelsea. Only four so far in his United career.



hmm 135 games for Chelsea, 19 for United...fpalm



he also tweeted these before



> Oliver Holt @OllieHolt22 · Aug 18
> If MUFC are the biggest club in the world, they need to start spending like the biggest club in the world


then later



> Oliver Holt @OllieHolt22 · Sep 3
> Welbeck out, Falcao in. How Manchester United became the new galacticos and took same path as Chelsea and City


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> Ollie Holt from the Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm 135 games for Chelsea, 19 for United...fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> he also tweeted these before
> 
> 
> 
> then later


The hypocrisy in the papers from the ABU's has been delightful recently, you can tell they are all gutted that we are not gonna wither and die as they predicted, notice nobody said FUCK ALL when the scouse, chelsea and City were spending big.

I can almost taste the salty goodness of every ABU's tears as we speak.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Falcao tweeted before the QPR game. Quote:

"No se pierdan hoy x @DIRECTVCo canales 625 y 626 @ManUtd vs *Qeens Park Rogers*
10 am Colombia los espero."

Translation: He had a great time too:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

yeah the papers never said a word about us and chelsea spending. not a column or anything


----------



## thevaliumkid

Not been much tho considering the fact you've spent Liberias deficit the past 6 years or so has there Bertie?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

wat

did you only learn to read this summer?


----------



## thevaliumkid

When your spending was at its peak, the red tops and motd were wanking on about how it was great to see the league getting more competitive, you lot were improving the best league in the world blah blah blah, don't come the cunt with me, you moss side rat.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Who's Bertie?


----------



## thevaliumkid

Bertie magoo the bitter blue


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Kiz you rat.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Janzuaj with a hattrick for the u-21s, far too good for that level. Luke Shaw also got a run out.


----------



## thevaliumkid

united_07 said:


> Janzuaj with a hattrick for the u-21s, far too good for that level. Luke Shaw also got a run out.


I see Anderson has found his level as well the fat waste of oxygen.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

BAH GAWD WHAT A GOL THAT WAS FROM ENNER VALENCIA


----------



## thevaliumkid

Hernandez looks decent as he did at the world cup


----------



## thevaliumkid

And that's a bitter pill for the east end gypos


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Top goals in this game.

Edit: And then that shitty own goal happens.


----------



## thevaliumkid

Been a lot better game than I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Anderson is living the life, man.

Wake up, go to training for a kickabout, go home and polish off about 3 or 4 buckets of KFC's finest. Pick up £60,000 at the end of the week.


----------



## thevaliumkid

Slient Alarm said:


> Anderson is living the life, man.
> 
> Wake up, go to training for a kickabout, go home and polish off about 3 or 4 buckets of KFC's finest. Pick up £60,000 at the end of the week.


100k you mean. Plus all that cash he earns through his Bem Brazil and KFC sponsorship


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

BEN ARFA :bow

GO ON SON


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Everton FC confirm desire to build new stadium on Walton Hall Park*

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/everton-plan-build-new-stadium-7776712



> Everton FC have finally confirmed they want to build a new stadium in Walton Hall Park.
> 
> The club wants to quit its Goodison Park home to move the short distance up the road, in order to increase capacity and operate from a modern stadium that would generate more revenue.
> 
> Club chairman Bill Kenwright said: “On my journey to our home games, as I pass Walton Hall Park, I inevitably think that I am only a minute away from our beloved Goodison. For several years now I’ve also thought, if only it was available for our new stadium, it ticks all the boxes.”
> 
> Liverpool council wants to see a comprehensive regeneration of the area and believes more than 1,000 jobs could be created in the process.
> 
> The council will be involved as an official partner, along with housing association Liverpool Mutual Homes, which will build new homes as part of the overall regeneration scheme.
> 
> Details are vague at present, but the announcement by the club that it has Walton Hall Park in its sights is the most firm indication of what the club’s future plans are since 2009 when the government rejected its move to a 55,000 seater stadium in Kirkby.
> 
> The ECHO understands the reason for the news breaking now is partly because the council has to draw up its planning blueprint for the city, showing what areas are available for what type of development, and the use of Walton Hall Park for this kind of scheme has to be included.
> 
> Mr Kenwright added: “It would fill me with great pride, it could be something very special for our city, the residents of North Liverpool and all Evertonians – a new home that goes beyond football and does what Everton does better than anyone else.


'Sake, Bill. What about us in the south of the city? I am fuming right now. FEWMING I AM


----------



## thevaliumkid

Just don't build another mechano kit, my first, generic bowl shapes piece of Shit like every other fucker from arsenal to derby has built, I'm sick of visiting them, they're all the same.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I hope there are obstructed views all over, and they can emulate the smell of weed from the lids at the back of the Gwladys.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/brendan-rodgers-confirms-jordan-henderson-4264897




> “Yes, Jordan is our new vice-captain. I have been here a couple of years now and been able to give the decision real thought,” the manager explained.



:hendo :hendo :hendo


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/tim-sherwood-would-jump-chance-7776605



> Hutchison said: “I was working with Tim Sherwood and Andy Townsend on punditry duties on Saturday with access to all of the games and I had to rub my eyes in disbelief at what was going on in the Newcastle game.
> 
> “Big defeats haven’t exactly been rare in 2014 but I think with everything riding on a successful start to the season, that was arguably the worst of the lot.
> 
> “When it went to two I turned to Andy and said: “If they go down three or four-nil I think he’s a dead man walking.” And I turned to Tim as said “You’d jump at the chance to take that job wouldn’t you?” Tim’s reply was: “Not half”.












SOON

Need to get down Sports Direct and pick myself a gilet.


----------



## thevaliumkid

Sherwood should take a half decent championship job when one comes up, get some experience, he's done Fuck all yet in management to deserve a top flight job.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

After leeds have hired their next manager and then sacked him by november, sherwood should then take leeds.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I want Sherwood to end up in charge of England. He's BRAVE enough for the job.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> I want Sherwood to end up in charge of England. He's BRAVE enough for the job.


Your sig works perfectly with that post.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I think it applies to the vast majority of my posts.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Valencia's goal was wonderful. Diame's was nice too. But Valencia's is current goal of the season. Hope he keeps Wet Spam from being their usual boring selves.

I think its QPR v Stoke to kick off next weekend, oh lordy :moyes1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



thevaliumkid said:


> When your spending was at its peak, the red tops and motd were wanking on about how it was great to see the league getting more competitive, you lot were improving the best league in the world blah blah blah, don't come the cunt with me, you moss side rat.


take some valium kid


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> Janzuaj with a hattrick for the u-21s, far too good for that level. Luke Shaw also got a run out.


It's cheating playing the boy and shaw at that level.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

don't forget about ANDERSON either :side:

Kiz ya moss side rat :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

HENDO :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

dat Enner Valencia goal bama4


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

tbf i actually think sherwood would go alright in the England job. He has no concept of defense, would be a shitload more entertaining than Woy's dour 4-4-2.


----------



## Here and gone

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> *Everton FC confirm desire to build new stadium on Walton Hall Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Sake, Bill. What about us in the south of the city? I am fuming right now. FEWMING I AM


Hey knobhead, where are Everton playing in the CL this week, home or away? You fucking shithouse. 

See you on Channel 5 dickhead. See Rush STILL hasn't a fucking clue about football. Like most of this fucking forum. What the fuck do Aussies know about football? Get back to the barbie you stinking lot of cunts.


----------



## Here and gone

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

E-Game finally stuck his hankies up his arse? Yorkshire twat.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hahahahaha


----------



## Here and gone

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yer ma


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Repped

Just wish I could rep both posts tho

Edit: All three posts


----------



## Here and gone

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

All yer ma's.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Joel plz ban


----------



## Here and gone

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Oh I know that little cunt Joel will ban me. Don't give a fuck. 

Hopefully he slips on his dribbling from his mouth and breaks his neck. Cunt.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Here and gone said:


> Hopefully he slips on his dribbling from his mouth and breaks his neck. Cunt.


We can only hope so.


----------



## Here and gone

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Moz actually red rep'd me. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. 

Fucking shithouse.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You wanna fight me?


----------



## Here and gone

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ready for the full house tonight at Anfield. Can't wait for the 100 people that turn up at Everton for the Thursday night cup.


----------



## Here and gone

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'll fight yer at the Solly, la.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I don't speak Wool, where is Denis to translate for me


----------



## Here and gone

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

BOSS THA.


----------



## Here and gone

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

When will Kiz stop supporting City and go back to his to first club, Hull Tigers?


----------



## CGS

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fuck is this thread right now :cornette


----------



## Here and gone

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*When you walk through the storm
Hold your head up high
And don't be afraid of the dark
At the end of the storm
There's a golden sky
And the sweet silver song of the lark

Walk on, through the wind
Walk on, through the rain
Though your dreams be tossed and blown
Walk on, walk on, with hope in your heart
And you'll never walk alone
You'll never walk alone

Walk on, walk on, with hope in your heart
And you'll never walk alone
You'll never walk alone. *


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



STEVIE SWAG'S BITCH said:


> Fuck is this thread right now :cornette


We have a fun new member who seems to hate Moz and Rush. I wonder who it could be :hmm:


----------



## Here and gone

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*These are the best teams
The very best teams
The main event!

The Masters
The Best
The Great Teams
The Champions!

A large meeting
A great sports event
The main event!

They are the best
They are the best
These are the champions!

The Masters
The Best
The Great Teams
The Champions!

The Masters
The Best
The Great Teams
The Champions!
*


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Kiz made another account.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I reckon it's Rush.

Whenever I make an alt on here, I always throw some hate my way to blend it, but since it isn't me this time, it has to be Rush.

EDIT: Fuck.


----------



## Here and gone

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sorry. The Europa League doesn't have any theme lyrics, Moz.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I've changed my mind again, Joel plz keep him around


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

former Germany keeper Tim Wiese has been offered a contract to become a wrestler with the WWE.

Suggest Gimmicks now... i'm thinking the hooligan.


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



wkdsoul said:


> former Germany keeper Tim Wiese has been offered a contract to become a wrestler with the WWE.
> 
> Suggest Gimmicks now... i'm thinking the hooligan.


from this










to this


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



wkdsoul said:


> former Germany keeper Tim Wiese has been offered a contract to become a wrestler with the WWE.
> 
> Suggest Gimmicks now... i'm thinking the hooligan.


He's German so "foreign heel who hates America" it is.


----------



## Here and gone

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

His gimmick is being Josef Mengele.


----------



## CGS

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Curry said:


> He's German so "foreign heel who hates America" it is.


Rusev and Weise the European super powers :mark:


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Pic for reference.. jesus


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

His name is going to be Adolph, isn't it?


----------



## CGS

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Goku said:


> His name is going to be Adolph, isn't it?


:vince$


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

And no last name. Just Adolph, like Sheamus.


----------



## ABK

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao @here and gone.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:hendo :hendo2 :hendo3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Alan Hutton has signed a new 3 year deal with Villa.


----------



## ChipsDaily

You guys in this thread really are knobs to each other aren't ya'?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

no


----------



## ChipsDaily

Should learn to play nice.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> You guys in this thread really are knobs to each other aren't ya'?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Bit uncalled for calling us knobs, what did we ever do to you?


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/502604526063734784


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

tbf to Here and gone, he wasn't wrong when he said RUSH doesn't have a clue about football 8*D


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/510825352122224640
> John Carver (assistant manager) having a go at our fans yesterday. Apparently he told them to show up at the training ground on Monday if they wanted to sort it out (or WTTE) :banderas
> 
> Also Andy Woodman (GK coach) has deleted his twitter after calling a fan a prick :banderas
> 
> Oh and Pardew (cunt) has managed to put the blame on the fans again. He also blamed the fans for Palace's equaliser the other week. :banderas
> 
> Just another day in the Newcastle circus. Whole club is toxic from top to bottom and needs to be purged.


http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/lifelong-newcastle-united-fan-turned-7780348



> * Lifelong Newcastle United fan turned away from training ground when he went to see John Carver *
> 
> A lifelong Toon fan was turned away from the training ground despite a senior figure inviting fans to discuss the club crisis ‘face to face’.
> 
> John Carver, Newcastle’s assistant manager, angrily confronted fans ahead of Newcastle’s 4-0 drubbing away at Southampton on Saturday but one Magpies fan decided to take him up on his offer to discuss the Magpies’ performance on Monday morning at the club’s Darsley Park training ground, in Benton.
> 
> David Sanderson, from Shiremoor, was turned away from Newcastle's training ground despite security guards being 'fully aware' of the offer.
> 
> 
> “He was shouting and said to go to the training ground and discuss it like men.
> 
> “I took it up on Monday morning but I was told by the security staff that there was no way I could speak to him.


:banderas

John Carver = scared coward

EDIT

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/spor...-fans-group-plan-7781326#.VBhk5OiZii4.twitter



> A group of Newcastle United supporters are planning what could be one of English football’s biggest ever fan protests during Saturday’s Premier League match against Hull City.
> 
> The people behind the website SackPardew.com claim they have 200 anti-Alan Pardew banners and up to 15,000 A4-sized cards, which demand the manager lose his job.
> 
> And they will be taken into St James’ Park this weekend with or without the club’s permission.


:hmm:


----------



## ChipsDaily

ROUSEY said:


> Bit uncalled for calling us knobs, what did we ever do to you?



Pfft, first time I posted anything I was crucified like Jesus.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## ChipsDaily

^ if only it was that easy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511983362463256576


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Classic Pards.


----------



## Haza

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I fucking hate Pardew and what him and Ashley have done to our club but I find it incredibly hard to believe he would give Jonas the cold shoulder when he came back with cancer. Wait til all the facts are out.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arteta.

What shit. The fact we rely on him as a DM is painful, when he's clearly not a DM. This is going to be a serious problem all season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Some top Moyes/Rio/chips banter at 4:40











EDITaul Lambert has signed a new contract with Aston Villa until 2018.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Arteta.
> 
> What shit. The fact we rely on him as a DM is painful, when he's clearly not a DM. This is going to be a serious problem all season.


Though I'd be quite happy if Arsenal drop points in the PL with some shitty play like the game against Dortmund and allowing United better chance to make the top 4, I feel sorry for the Arsenal fans.

Wenger seems to show no urgency whatsoever in correcting the glaring deficiencies in the Arsenal line-up. Playing Ozil in wrong positions and then blaming him for poor performances makes no sense. Ozil is kinda lazy at times, but he is not this bad. Passing up Fabregas during the transfer also made no sense. Taking a huge gamble and signing Welbeck when Arsenal is peaking in its ambitions to win the league and go far into the CL was another mistake - instant results demand a tried and tested striker, and not someone whom you can "nurture" and "develop". 'Course, Van Gaal was very astute in his summary of Welbeck's capabilities and I am glad he sold Welbeck despite my initial apprehensions as this would allow the likes of Januzaj and Wilson to develop - but nobody believed him then.

Welbeck may deliver or he may not in the future - but Arsenal needed a finisher. Somebody like Falcao. Instant medicine, not delayed response.

The end result is that Arsenal fans have to settle for a race to 4th spot, some uninteresting football with flashes of brilliance and just filling in the numbers in CL. And the frustration of Arsenal fans this transfer window was similar to the frustration United fans felt while waiting for Woodward to make some move - we were relieved with the arrival of Falcao, Di Maria and Blind at least in the end. 

Root of Arsenal's problem - Wenger has no vision. I am seriously afraid that Arsenal may get Simeone next season as their manager. Hope that doesn't happen, because Simeone has the darned ability to transform Arsenal into another Atletico or Dortmund. 

Speaking as someone whose friends support Arsenal (most of them). Though atleast they are too preoccupied now to gloat over United's misfortunes.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Some top Moyes/Rio/chips banter at 4:40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDITaul Lambert has signed a new contract with Aston Villa until 2018.












:gabby has also signed a new contract (lifetime Villan :heskeymania).

Sorry guys, I know new contract news is always boring unless you support the team in question. Unless it's Man U giving a new £300K a week upgrade to Rooney, 6 year bumper contract to Nani when he's made about 3 appearances in the preceding year, or some kind of new Fella contract etc. and we can all laugh. :cole


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512322732949004288


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That looks photoshopped to me


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I agree. Green would never rant about McCoist.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

apparently Wenger is looking at Lassana Diarra who's available on a free due to not being registered with Lokomotiv or something like that, to provide cover at DM :wenger


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I would not object to that signing. He might be a bit of a prick, but he can run more than Arteta and pass better than Flamini. At least that used to be the case. I can't say I've seen much of his since he left Madrid.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

i wonder what's the go with pedro leon, and if anyone can pick him up due to not being registered with getafe due to ffp laws.

his wages were too much, and he had rejected qatar and russia to stay in spain. sevilla offered getafe a deal but it was too low. so now i think he's deregistered and getafe won't be paying him.

yay ffp


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


>


That's not a bib Mario.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

And yet, it still probably confused him.


----------



## God™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Nerves setting in before the game against City. But I still think this is the best time to get arguably the toughest fixture out of the way. We've been in good scoring form, and have a perfect start, City have been dropping points and are not quite at their best. Would be over the moon with a win, but even a draw won't be bad (especially when the likes of Arsenal and Liverpool have already dropped points in multiple games).


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

LIMBSSSSSS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513011278345175041


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Not even bothered about the City game. It's bigger for them than it is for us, due to the circumstances, so they'll probably come out on top.

I'm going to UPTON PARK tomorrow. DA, when you get mad about the Gerrard song, know this, one of the voices will be mine :terry


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Interesting article here about why the world hates Chelsea but not City.

The writer takes the easy way out and says it's merely because Chelsea did it first. That's pretty kind. Abramovich-Mourinho were and still are the most contemptible owner-manager combo in the world while their "fans" are the epitome of front-running newbies who have no regard for the game's history.

There's a charm to City's downtrodden but extremely loyal supporters winning the lottery with this new ownership group. Chelsea will always be despicable compared to City or - frankly - any club.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You really are obsessed with Chelsea, aren't you? :lol


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Why are people bothered about stuff like that? It just comes across as bitter that they've been successful.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Also the whole bandwagon fan thing. Every club wants those fans, as it shows your fan base has grown and that you are successful. So I hope we get more glory hunters in the next few years, as it means glory is coming and the club is gorwing.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> I'm going to UPTON PARK tomorrow. DA, when you get mad about the Gerrard song, know this, one of the voices will be mine :terry


You are the dirt worst, I swear :kobe5


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/co...ime-if-they-want-to-win-Champions-League.html

thought this was an outstanding piece of journalism when there's so little (see above article from obsessed rey) about. i do think we are banking a lot on our academy coming through but there are players in there who over the next 2-3 years i fully expect to make the leap. to become a barca type club with youngsters filtering through would be incredible. think of the smiles on the faces of the youth coaches when munir and sandro scored. or when sergi samper ran onto the pitch for his professional debut. and all the countless ones between them. it's one thing to pluck stars and put them into a team, but to build kids into stars, that has to be something else entirely.

when it comes to this weekend's game, i'm not too fussed. some players seem to still be struggling a bit, but we were struggling a fair bit early last season. it's been a very tough opening to the season, not often will a team's first 6 fixtures contain the 2nd, 3rd and 4th placed teams from the previous season, along with bayern munich, on the back of a world cup. chelsea have had a much easier run than us, so hopefully soon we'll hit our stride and get going. yaya is a concern though.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> *"He can occasionally be volcanic, is that threat useful? I think so, it keeps you on your toes."*
> 
> Defender Alan Hutton insists Roy Keane's presence has been key to Aston Villa's impressive start after he joined the club as boss Paul Lambert's No.2
> 
> _Source:Metro _












Also, LOL Scotland! SCARED COWARDS :terry I don't want to hear any patriotic Braveheart FREEDOM bullshit from a Scot ever again. :terry


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mel Gibson would be turning in his grave.

Fight your way out, Scotland!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Not even bothered about the City game. It's bigger for them than it is for us, due to the circumstances, so they'll probably come out on top.
> 
> I'm going to UPTON PARK tomorrow. DA, when you get mad about the Gerrard song, know this, one of the voices will be mine :terry


Joel watch shall commence.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Mel Gibson would be turning in his grave.
> 
> Fight your way out, Scotland!



Wait, Mel is dead?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Wait, Mel is dead?












Could be.


----------



## M-Diggedy

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's possible to be proudly Scottish while still recognising the independence plan was too flawed to commit to. That's all the bait I'll take though and I'll tell you there's a thread about it in the anything section. 


Nervous about the Liverpool game today. More dropped points this early on would be a disaster. That and there is something about West Ham that is just so piss poor that I can see them scraping through today.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

TODAY IS THE DAY. THE END OF PARDEW DRAWS NEAR FOLKS.

A bad result today MUST be the final nail in his coffin. Seen the bastard on SSN looking all dishevelled like he hasn't slept in days. He's at breaking point. 

All kinds of protests and shit planned. If nothing else there should at least be a great atmosphere inside SJP for a change. Ben Arfa will be there too to witness his demise :dance. All the stars are aligning brothers.

If Xenu wills it, today will draw a line under his wretched reign.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



M-Diggedy said:


> It's possible to be proudly Scottish while still recognising the independence plan was too flawed to commit to. *That's all the bait I'll take though* and I'll tell you there's a thread about it in the anything section.


That was a HUGE bite you took though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



God™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


I feel like he almost says thinks like this intentionally to take the piss at this point. Surely he's not that deluded.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Tony Hibbert makes me believe time machines exist. A rich sportsman buying a carp fishery in 2014 just doesn't make sense. He has to secretly be from the 30s.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rumours that Kevin Mirallas has signed a new 3 year contact with Everton.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ozil is back bitches


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Diame is a beast.

#PrayForGreenLight


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

£120 million spent and Liverpool's defence is shitter than ever.

Suppose Sterling will carry them to win from behind here.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Liverpool would have been better off if they sold their entire starting eleven instead of suarez and started suarez and their second team every game. Depressing.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Eto'o living the good life.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Xevoz said:


> Ozil is back bitches


Ozil has it easy, score a goal every few months and Arsenal fans will excuse countless shit performances.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I feel the vomit coloured kits are an accurate representation of our performance tonight.

That Sterling strike tho


----------



## MOX

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Again: Liverpool aren't getting top four.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Liverpool :maury


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513393321331662848


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Waffelz said:


> Again: Liverpool aren't getting top four.


I have them in 6th tbh. I'm going with a bold prediction that neither Arsenal or Liverpool will make top 4 and Everton will get in there.


----------



## CGS

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Shitty first half cost us majorly. I don't even think we played that badly in the second half. Lallana coming on defiantly gave us a bit more attacking options but just wasn't too be in the end. 

Roll on the derby :jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I have them in 6th tbh. I'm going with a bold prediction that neither Arsenal or Liverpool will make top 4 and Everton will get in there.


I don't think we're getting top 4 this season.

I think the manager is eyeing up our way into the Champions League by winning the Europa League, which would kill two birds with one stone as it'd end our trophy chase too.


----------



## CGS

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If Man U's team settles in pretty quick then yeah it will probably be Man U taking top 4 alongside Arsenal, Chelsea & City. Everton won't have it in them to overcome those 4 while our defending is pretty WOAT and spurs are serial bottlers when crunch time hits.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

the exact same flaws that cost liverpool the title look like they have not been worked on one bit over the summer. liverpool in the first half got torn over and over by sakho, downing and valencia, and song was running the show with no opposition. gerrard is done playing every game. had zero impact on the game. the defence then suffered, as they constantly had blokes running at them because the midfield let them waltz through. subbing manquillo and taking sterling out of the play was just pointless, goal aside and a few runs he was ineffectual, keep him up the pitch.

liverpool pass the ball around so much, and a lot of the time it's just pinging around in their back half. why? get the ball to a midfielder/winger and press the ball forward. with all the time that liverpool had on the ball, it just allowed west ham to push up and put already unsettled players in lovren, skrtel and moreno under even more pressure. the third goal in particular showed all the shortcomings. sakho's header should've been cleaned up by a defensive player, but there wasn't one. they were all on the halfway line or thereabouts. west ham player actually wants it, takes it with no pressure on him, and morgan makes the run into space created by defenders not concentrating at all. all too often for liverpool their defence has just switched off, they seem unable to cope with players who make runs in behind or have any pace about them whatsoever.

at least under criticism van gaal changed his system. the brodge needs to move his ego aside and change his too.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

How in the fuck does a premier league side look like it could concede on almost every attack against? Don't know how they could have made it worse than last season but the defence has been made worse and we've lost all the offensive firepower that bailed us out last year. Sort it out soon or the champions league places will be well beyond our reach before November.


----------



## Brock

Anark said:


>


Thought Robert Plant supported Wolves.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Shambolic defending as per usual, coupled with the fact that our attack is 10 times worse than it was last season means we abolutely have no strength in the team. Gone are the days of outscoring our opppnents, Sturridge can't come back soon enough.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

 

I dont even need to say anything....


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

For me it was always between Liverpool and United for fourth. Looking at the current situation, I can't see anyone at all being fourth. No one looks like they deserve it.


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



STEVIE SWAG'S BITCH said:


> Lallana coming on defiantly gave us a bit more attacking options


did it? did it defiantly give you it?


----------



## CGS

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

According to my autocorrect it _defiantly_ did somehow. :draper2


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Velvet Skybox said:


> For me it was always between Liverpool and United for fourth. Looking at the current situation, I can't see anyone at all being fourth. No one looks like they deserve it.


The battle for 4th squarely depends on how the contenders fare against Swansea, Southampton, Villa and West Ham who all look more than capable of a few upsets - oh yes, even for the mighty Chelsea!

Liverpool and Arsenal (barring today's game) make United's defense look pretty good at times.. I can relax :dance

Top 4 or atleast a 5th spot for United looks possible, even if its early. QPR game was a training session, but Leicester and West Ham will be vital games as both can pose a decent challenge that will allow LvG to gauge the strengths and deficiencies. This is actually a pretty good schedule United have this season - its sequentially allowing the players to improve, and hopefully they will peak in time to face the top sides.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Man United to beat Leicester 3-1 tomorrow, van Persie hattrick. 

Get to the bookies quick!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Nice to see Ozil and Welbeck get on the scoresheet today, crazy couple of minutes. Very happy with the result and performance, just hope we can properly string a run together and legitimately challenge for the title. Obviously Chelsea and City are everyones favourites, and rightfully so, I just hope we at least give it a go this year rather than the usual fade after the new year we've become accustomed to in the last decade or so. I certainly think we can finish above United and Liverpool given their abysmal defences. 

Looking forward to the matches tomorrow, given the talent on show the City vs. Chelsea game has the potential to be a classic, although it certainly wouldn't surprise me to see Mourinho 'park the bus' and settle for a point. Gonna say 1-0 City, late Aguero goal.

Intrigued to see if United can replicate last weeks performance against a better side, away from home too. I can definitely see them scoring a few, they're suspect to conceding a few though so should be a good watch. I'll go 3-2 Utd. More 'Galacticos' wank material for sky, along with more laughable defending from Johnny Evans, Phil Jones and co.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fucking Papiss Cisse man. Couldn't hit a cow's ass with a banjo the last two years, two goals in 30 games and then he just appears out of nowhere today like a fucking phoenix from the ashes and single-handedly saves the Pardew's job. 

Ashley has given him a 'vote of confidence' as well. :moyes8

The whole protest was a damp squib as well. Even at 2-0 down there was barely a peep out of the crowd. Bunch of fucking sheep. I'm reaching the end of my tether. About to take matters into my own hands.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Liverpool's poor transfer window is really showing through now. You just can't get to the top of this league without at least one player who is at or close to world class status. They learned absolutely nothing from Tottenham last season or their own mistakes last season. Their defence is still a shambles and it's not down to personnel. It's not individual errors. Rodgers can't get them to defend as a team. I've said it before and I'll keep saying it until it gets accepted on here, good defences aren't made up of great individual defenders, they're made up of defenders who work great together. It's not like attacks where one individual talent can be a game winner. Sure you can have a Kompany who can do things others can't but if you stick even him in a disorganised defence and that defence will leak goals. It's the same reason why Utd leaked goals last season. As a unit we had no consistency or protection and it was a mess. You could stick Kompany in that Utd defence last season and it would maybe cut out a handful and change of goals at most, it wouldn't be the difference between no Europe and Champions League. One of the best defences last season was Everton's. You saw how the likes of even Jagielka and Baines get exposed as looking like bad defenders in a much weaker defensive unit with England. Great defences aren't brought in the transfer market, they're formed on the training pitch. Yes obviously it helps to have a Kompany to build that defence with rather than a Savic but even a defence with world class players in will leak goals if they can't play together as a unit. Look at Lovren. He's not a shit player. He looked great at CB under Pochettino last season for a reason. Because he had a back line that could defend as a unit. Stick that same player in a defensive unit that can't defend as a unit and you see what happens. Lovren looks like garbage. 

Now you can slate Utd for not spending money on defenders in the transfer market but at least Van Gaal has highlighted the defence as an issue that needed sorting. Our defensive system changed immediately. We're not there yet but you can at least see that the problem is being addressed. I don't see that with Liverpool and that reflects extremely poorly on Rodgers' tactical ability to set up a strong defensive unit. Both Utd and Liverpool are probably going to concede a lot of goals this season. In fact nearly every team, especially at the top will concede goals this season. Gone are the days when the likes of Arsenal and Chelsea would concede goals at home all season. Already this season we're seeing Chelsea and City's defences look more than vulnerable to conceding goals. Every team will do it. That means you MUST be able to guarantee goals every game. Liverpool in the past 3 games haven't looked like being able to do that (I only watched the 2nd half on Tuesday but they didn't score 1st half so...). Villa countered their attacking threat and West Ham did the same again today. The key difference between those 2 games and most of Liverpool's games last season? They didn't let Liverpool hit them with their pace on the break. That was Liverpool's play last season that wrecked havoc with the pace in attack that they had. It's been non existent the past 2 games. Factor that in with the fact that teams are more than confident of nicking goals against Liverpool off set pieces without having to commit lots of men forward during regular play which will leave them vulnerable on the break and you have a recipe for disaster on Liverpool's end. It's not a coincidence either that both Villa and West Ham have scored off set pieces against Liverpool. They struggle to defend them. Still! Again, yet another case of Rodgers' inability to set his defence up properly as a unit. The first sign of how well a team can defend as a unit is how they defend set pieces. Liverpool's inability to defend set pieces and their inability to deal with counter attacking breaks are no coincidence and it's something that more people should be holding Rodgers accountable for.

The other aspect where they should be slated more is at whoever was in charge of their transfer window. But who knew that selling a world class player and spending that money on depth would work out so poorly. EVERYONE. This exact same thing happened last season with Tottenham. They sold a world class player and replaced him with unproven signings who at the peak of their careers in a context different to playing for a top 4 club in England were no more than very good players. The irony is Liverpool even now don't have the depth in attack needed. Today they started Borini. With the greatest respect to him that kind of proved my point. Rodgers wanted to play 2 forwards today and with no Sturridge his options were to choose 2 out of Mario/Lambert/Borini. That is essentially what has replaced Suarez. In what world is that an improvement? Having depth is nice and all but it's worthless when you've sold a world class player and not replaced him. Now you have no world class players! All them games where Suarez was the difference between 0/1 and 1/3 points. Gone. Those games just won't be changed by those 3 players, or even the likes of Lallana and Markovic. Sturridge and Sterling will still pull them out of jams but they were there last season too when they needed Suarez to pull them out of jams. The Villa game was a perfect example of a time when Liverpool needed a game changed in their team. Suarez was a game changer. He was a player who could pick the ball up and do something magical to produce a goal. Liverpool sold that threat and failed to replace him. That move will cost Liverpool points this season, most likely points that will be the difference between Champions League and Europa League football next season. That may sound harsh but the Premier League is harsh. The margins are fine.

Liverpool have 2 players in their team who should truly frighten oppositions. They are Sturridge and Sterling. In the last 2 games one of them has been injured and the other has been voided through the stupidity of his own manager. Against Villa Rodgers "rested" him. Making the connection between that move and his comments about the National side isn't going out on too much of a limb. Call it ego or whatever you like. It cost him. He took his most dangerous attacking threat and kept him on the bench. In a game where they produced one shot on target. Yes he came on but even the most casual of football fans can realise the difficulty that substitutes have changing a game when they are forced to adapt to the pace and tempo of a game they're still adapting to while the rest of the players on the pitch are at full pace and in tune with the tempo of the match. Today, he fucked up his most dangerous attacking threat again, making him anything but a threat. Maybe it's just me but I'd fear Sterling attacking my defence a lot more than I would Borini, Lallana and Mario and even Gerrard and Henderson. Last season Rodgers could afford to use Sterling like this. He had Suarez and he had Sturridge to compensate and win him games. This season he doesn't have Suarez and these last 2 games he hasn't had Sturridge either. That makes his use of his best attacking threat mind boggling and honestly concerning if I was a Liverpool fan.

Then there's Mario. It's not a coincidence either that Liverpool's attacking woes have reached their peak with him at the top of their attack and not Sturridge. Mario isn't the greatest off the ball mover. He can get away with that when playing up front with a Sturridge for example. Sturridge will make the runs that create space for Liverpool to attack. Mario doesn't and that's why against Villa and West Ham, Liverpool resorted all to often to crossing aimless balls into the box. A move which plays right into the hands of their defences. Unless I missed the likes of Sterling and co. growing about 6 inches recently. Mario up top with Sturridge will probably be just fine most of the time. Mario up top without Sturridge won't be. Liverpool rely on movement up front to create spaces to attack into. Mario doesn't do that and the alternative (crosses into the box) doesn't play at all to Liverpool's strengths up top.*


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> Fucking Papiss Cisse man. *Couldn't hit a cow's ass with a banjo* the last two years, two goals in 30 games and then he just appears out of nowhere today like a fucking phoenix from the ashes and single-handedly saves the Pardew's job.
> 
> Ashley has given him a 'vote of confidence' as well. :moyes8
> 
> The whole protest was a damp squib as well. Even at 2-0 down there was barely a peep out of the crowd. Bunch of fucking sheep. I'm reaching the end of my tether. About to take matters into my own hands.


*




:heskeymania

I see you there too Rachel :shaq2 :riley1*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Good to see Southampton flying after selling the deadwood in the team and bringing in quality.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Seabs with a wall of text :done

Not one of Rodgers' new signing has gelled in yet. Its still early, yes, but with 3 out of five losses already I'd be worried if I was a Liverpool fan. Would love if Rodgers showed some balls and dropped Gerrard as well. So what if he is your captain? He's been awful this season, isn't getting chances to create, and gets overrun by a decent midfield. Also re. Balotelli. He's like 1 goal in his last 19 premier league appearances. I agree with Seabs that he being the target man up top will not work. For their sake they better hope he can click feeding Sturridge when he returns to the side. Got to score goals to minimize the damages done by the potato'ing of the Lovren's and Sakho's and what have you.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Looks like Liverpool may be returning to the midtable but I reckon their form will pick up.

I predict them to finish 5th tbh.


----------



## CGS

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The only thing I'm iffy about with Stevie is that while yes he has been pretty meh so far this season he also started last season in the very same fashion and once the season got into full flow he turnt out to be one of the key men within the team and was getting praised week after week. Same story could easily apply here. Not saying that Rodgers _shouldn't_ drop him but I reckon there's a bit more thought that needs to go into the decision rather than 'he's had a bad few games time to GTFO' 

Anyway Stevie is the least of the problem. We can drop him but our defence is still leaky as fuck and with no Suarez we can't just score 2 goals for every one we concede anymore. Until we sort out our defensive issues we are fucked regardless of who we play.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*I wouldn't drop Gerrard either but the lack of a great alternative to him at his age should be concerning. I guess you have Can but he's unproven and Allen has proven he isn't that guy either. Gerrard is probably best saved for mostly just the home games at this stage but I don't see how Rodgers could drop him even if he wanted to.*


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well didn't think Liverpool's defence could get any worse. West Ham were fantastic


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Gerrard is finished, guy can't run for shit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Liverpool looked absolutely shocking. Actually being there and watching their defence for 90 minutes, they looked nervous as hell. Balotelli is just bad. Really bad. He's not going to fit into the Liverpool system. He just walks around the pitch for 85 minutes and that's not an exaggeration. He is so fucking lazy.

Sterling was the only player who attacked with purpose. Everytime he got on the ball, he tried to make stuff happen with some fantastic runs. The end product wasn't really there today, but he's an absolute joy to watch as much as it pains me to say. Lallana came on and did ok, had some nice turns. But yeah, it's a big worry for Liverpool right now. If Sturridge or Sterling is missing, it looks like they are really screwed.

West Ham deserve credit though. They were very good. Valencia, Sakho and Song were the standouts for me. Even fucking Downing played well. They should do quite well this season if that game is not just a game raising game.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Some Gerrard stats today:
0 key passes
0 through balls
0 shots
0/5 crosses completed
0 tackles won


----------



## TAR

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm Forever Blowing Bubbles, Pretty Bubbles in the air :mark:


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I was going to reply to Seabs' post bit by bit but that wall of text kept on fucking going :lol

Anyway, Lovren isn't nearly as bad as you think Seabs, Balo had a decent game, and Lallana looked 100x better than his first couple of appearances. Hopefully with a few more games under his belt he can settle in. 

The biggest problem yesterday wasn't our attackers, nor our defenders. It was our midfield or lack thereof. Gerrard and Lucas simply cannot work in the same team. They're too fucking slow together, and Lucas' best role is behind the others doing the dirty work and cleaning up. Which is where Gerrard is currently sitting passing the ball sideways. The side just isn't as attacking or as fluid as last season. Yes losing Suarez is going to have an impact on that but our problems have run deeper. Mario hasn't had the greatest service, we look to go sideways too often, there is no counter attacking, there is no pace moving forward. On the occasions where we did pass the ball with pace and looked to get forward we looked good. Too often is was just pass the ball around the back for 2 mins, get pressed, boot it long b/c of the pressure. 

As far as the goals West Ham scored, the first was Henderson's fault, 2nd was a great chip/Mignolet being too close to his near post, 3rd was Sakho not seeing the gaping hole in the middle of the ground after everyone decided to push up and forget about being a centre mid.

Provided Sturridge is fit enough, i'd like to see the team be something like this vs Everton

Mignolet

Manquillo Lovren Sakho Moreno

Gerrard

Hendo Can

Sterling

Sturridge Balotelli​
or this if we don't have Studge

Mignolet

Manquillo Lovren Sakho Moreno

Hendo Can

Sterling Lallana Markovic

Balotelli​
Play with some pace, and less of the sideways bullshit would also be a start.

*Edit:* Just saw that Can is injured and our for like 5 weeks b/c of Germany. Cunts.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Gerrard is finished, guy can't run for shit.


Watching your sig really makes ya think, Utd have signed some right handsome bastards this summer haven't they. Apart from Di Maria obvs.

And yeah, Gerrard as a player isn't a patch on what he was anymore. They still need him as a leader though, they don't really have anybody else anywhere like as influential.


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Xevoz said:


> Some Gerrard stats today:
> 0 key passes
> 0 through balls
> 0 shots
> 0/5 crosses completed
> 0 tackles won


0 Prem league medals
1 DJ punched
1 Slip



Lol anyway our lack of defensive quality so far has been overshadowed by scoring at will. Can't really complain that much as long as we get the win in the end. However I doubt it'll be goals galore on Sunday with City's class, so therefore, we better get our shit together. Also with their loss against Bayern they must be eager to win this game. Should be good, still confident we can get a win or a draw at the least although history has shown that never happens when we play City away. Let's do this lads


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Another 2 scoring droughts broken against Villa.








Well done to Donny though for getting of the mark for Arsenal.

Also, congratulations to Stewey Downs for a fine showing against his former club, including 1 assist and 1 third man assist. :sturridge


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We need to play Spurs every week.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's a shame RICKY was injured yesterday bc these were the kinds of games he was brought in to help with. Bringing on Jozy to play wide ahead of buckley was kinda weird too. Not to mention Danny Graham being on the bench over someone like Mavrias. But PVA looked p good again (potentially a bargain for 1.5 mil) and Rodwell had some bright periods before tiring later on. 90 minutes will have hopefully helped him still.

Should be good to see coates get some gametime against Stoke. Our centre halves have been largely good but you can see the signs of decline. Brown is going to get punished for trying to be too clever playing out from the back and O'Sheas lack of pace being shown up by that burnley striker with the name im not going to spell wasn't great to see. I suppose theres also the worry that they could be worse without the other to cover their flaws. Not to mention their deals both expire next summer atm. Vergini will ideally be given a look in back at his preferred position too now that he's up to speed with the pace of the league here.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Any chance you could take Mignolet back off our hands, breh?


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Even though we already lost to Villa and West Ham, I can see us beating Everton. But then again, I can see us lose 3, or 4.

Last season, I was only worried about losing when we faced the likes of Chelsea, City, Arsenal, those teams. Now I'm worried when we play anyone, to be honest.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We never win at Anfield.

Liverpool could not show up and we'd still somehow fail to win.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> De Gea, Rafael, Evans, Blackett, Rojo, Blind, Herrera, Di Maria, Falcao, Rooney, van Persie
> subs: Lindegaard, Shaw, Smalling, Fletcher, Mata, Valencia, Januzaj


same team as last week just with Falcao in for Mata, i'd rather see RvP dropped than Mata


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> I was going to reply to Seabs' post bit by bit but that wall of text kept on fucking going :lol
> 
> Anyway, Lovren isn't nearly as bad as you think Seabs, Balo had a decent game, and Lallana looked 100x better than his first couple of appearances. Hopefully with a few more games under his belt he can settle in.
> 
> The biggest problem yesterday wasn't our attackers, nor our defenders. It was our midfield or lack thereof. Gerrard and Lucas simply cannot work in the same team. They're too fucking slow together, and Lucas' best role is behind the others doing the dirty work and cleaning up. Which is where Gerrard is currently sitting passing the ball sideways. The side just isn't as attacking or as fluid as last season. Yes losing Suarez is going to have an impact on that but our problems have run deeper. Mario hasn't had the greatest service, *we look to go sideways too often, there is no counter attacking, there is no pace moving forward. On the occasions where we did pass the ball with pace and looked to get forward we looked good. Too often is was just pass the ball around the back for 2 mins, get pressed, boot it long b/c of the pressure. *


*I rate Lovren fyi. The comment was in response to many on here saying he's shit all of a sudden. The point was how a poorly set up defensive unit can make even a good defender like Lovren look poor whereas a good defensive unit can make him look great to show that the need for a defence that can work well together is much more important than the need for individuals. 

Honestly everyone yesterday was a problem for you bar Sterling who was made a problem by Rodgers. The end of your post kinda proved my point about how poor your transfer window was. You spent well on defenders but still have a manager who can't set a solid defensive unit up rendering them signings extremely ineffective. Everywhere else isn't looking good and I just don't see Mario/Lallana/Markovic/Can being game changers (maybe for the opposition 8*D). If Gerrard and Henderson are firing then your CM is tidy but if they're not then what? Maybe worth considering dropping Lallana deeper back there as a playmaker from further back?

The bolded part is EXACTLY why Mario won't work for you. How often was that case with just 2 of Sterling, Suarez and Sturridge in the team? Their runs made that space which allowed the likes of Gerrard, Henderson and Coutinho to thread balls into for the front men. Mario doesn't create that space because he's so static which results in exactly what you just posted which is pretty simple to defend against, especially against Liverpool who don't exactly have players that can regularly get on the end of crosses.*


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I don't have a problem with LvG dropping one and playing another every game. Its important that all strikers get playing time without preferential treatment. Should keep them all happy, keep them sharp and also keep them in the club. For the big games though, there should be a set line-up.

4-4-2 should work just fine. Falcao and RVP need to get on the score sheet, which is probably why LvG decided to give RVP a chance over Mata.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mario was making runs tbf, he was far from the problem against West Ham. There was just so many times Gerrard/Hendo dropped back too far, ball kept going sideways and we had no one getting forward enough. Clearly Suarez is going to be a ball of energy compared to Mario, that doesn't mean our wingers, or mids can stop making room as well. Hendo/Gerrard/Lucas just does not work as a central midfield b/c none of them have that attacking instinct. Gerrard has lost his, Hendo is good box to box but tends to hang back and Lucas hasn't got an attacking bone in his body. We looked marginally better when Lallana came on and looked to get going forwards, Sterling was awesome as per usual, and Borini was a complete waste of space. Its not so much an issue of personnel as it is an issue of balance. If Gerrard, Lucas and Hendo are playing together then Hendo needs to take responsibility to link the midfield with Mario/Sterling/whoever else is up front at the time. 

If we have no Sturridge then we surely have to play in a formation with just the one striker, and have Sterling, Markovic on the wings, Lallana in behind. I really want Markovic to get some gametime.


----------



## Brock

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Any chance you could take Mignolet back off our hands, breh?


We are at least still monitoring Valdes' fitness, so hopefully we can sign him soon to challenge, or indeed take over from Mignolet. 

After last night's match, the difference with us is night and day from last season.  What does Gerrard do effectively now? 

He can't keep playing every game, I was saying it all bloody summer we needed another centre midfielder.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



The Fab Four said:


> After last night's match, the difference with us is night and day from last season.  What does Gerrard do effectively now?
> 
> He can't keep playing every game, I was saying it all bloody summer we needed another centre midfielder.


 Yup. Getting too tired now. This is probably his last season in terms of being a regular for Liverpool. Will be weird imagining Liverpool with Gerrard though


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

SAVE_US.VICTOR

Not sure if it has been mentioned yet or not because lol reading walls of texts tbhendo, but I heard a good point during the week that the improvements in the fullback positions may in fact be having a negative effect on the team. In the last few games, the ball went to Moreno a lot and he just sent in cross after cross, and bar the Balotelli gol, they had no real effect. Teams would much rather see the opposition fullback be in possession of the ball than the likes of a Sterling or a Coutinho and can defend those crosses all day long.

Last season we had the fewest crosses out of everybody in the league. Mainly because Glen spent most of his time cutting on his left because he thinks he can shoot with it, and because Flanno didn't trust crossing with his left while he was at LB. Instead you would see Suarez or whoever come to him to relieve him of the ball, then the crazy attacking stuff would happen and we would gol.

Not even sure what to say about the defending. I honestly don't think we even practice it in training. Judging by the training pics tho, we would probably be the champs of some Premier League Head Tennis League


----------



## Brock

Suarez. 

Good point about the full backs, saw it most last night, lots of crosses that went mainly nowhere, apart from goal, and that was down to good skill by Mario to take the ball down.

It's obvious it's affecting the way we attack now, Lallana looked good against West Ham, so hopefully he and Coutinho can develop something going forward, and obviously Sterling, our Crowning jewell. 

I do wonder how Markovic will do long term, i'm a big fan after watching him for Benfica last season, so I do hope he can get enough games to make an impact.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mario was lazy as hell. There was one attack that Liverpool had on the left and Mario wasn't even interested in getting in the box. My friend said he's dropping him from his fantasy team right away after watching that. He also cheered when Sterling scored and we were sitting in the West Ham end...

Edit: Gerrard should join NYCFC and in the closing stages of their career, Lampard and Gerrard can finally prove they can play together.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Was he one of your friends from back home in Jamaica?


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



But yeah, he was over here from Barbados and it was his first Prem game (he was in Madrid last week and went to the Madrid derby). He's a United fan though, but he was cheering for fantasy points (Balo assist, Sterling gol). We got there late (thanks to me) and missed the first two goals...

I didn't sing the Gerrard song, you will be glad to know, DA :no: Our stand was quiet as hell. But we saw Russell Brand sitting a few rows in front and my friend got a selfie with him at the end of the game.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Maybe if you actually WERE Jamaican you would have arrived there faster

#OlympicsBantz


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Maybe if you actually WERE Jamaican you would have arrived there faster
> 
> #OlympicsBantz


#ConcedesTopBantz


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Evans off injured, replaced by smalling, i'd of rather seen Shaw come in with Rojo moving into the middle. Not overly impressed with Rojo at left back


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02...ellous_promo&intc_linkname=sport_newsandindex

Don't miss this new inspiring drama which starts this Thursday on BBC 2 and BBC 2 HD.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Scintillating football. Di Maria and Rafa again playing exquisitely. Rooney doing well too. RVP got his goal finally and Falcao has an assist to his name. Props to Leicester City though; they are every bit a top flight side. Need more goals, hopefully from Falcao in the 2nd half; 2-1 is way too slender a lead the way the Foxes are playing.

Shaw needs to come on as LB. Blackett has been good too; shows great composure.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> Evans off injured, replaced by smalling, i'd of rather seen Shaw come in with Rojo moving into the middle. Not overly impressed with Rojo at left back


Is Luke Shaw fit enough to play 60 minutes of Premier League football though? Evidently not :vangaal


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

3 - 1 :dance


----------



## Shepard

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Any chance you could take Mignolet back off our hands, breh?


nah, Vito's been p solid this season now he has costel for competition.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

thats an absolutely ridiculous decision by Clattenburg


----------



## Cliffy

This is fucking bullshit

Fuck Leicester, fucking thugs


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Referee's know their job better than I do, but did look the wrong decision on both accounts; If the first was shoulder to shoulder then where does that rule come into play? He had eyes only to take the man out of the game. If that's not a foul and the penalty was due to coming in from a different angle, then the referee has to get both spot on. 

Do Talksport still have the ref come on through the week and discuss the decisions like this? Can't be doing with whoever is on MOTD tonight, would rather hear a ref's opinion.

Interesting game now though, wouldn't be surprised if either team knick it!


----------



## Crossface

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I've watched Leicester against Everton, Arsenal and now United - they've been excellent this season and should stay up comfortably. So much to like about them.

United, as expected, look immense going forward but still vulnerable at the back. Cracking contest going on at the moment.

Edit: And it's pandemonium at Leicester.


----------



## Cliffy

Kill me now


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

And people said that defense wasn't an issue


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

this is just amazing :ti


----------



## Cliffy

Fuck off clattenburg you cunt


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Shipped in 5 to Leicester. Omg.

Everton/Soton/Villa for fourth pls.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Man Utd:maury


The gloryhunters will be raging.


----------



## Crossface

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Leicester deserved this, they've been good-great in all of their matches so far. Hopefully they keep performances of this level up.


----------



## Allur

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513692328650108928
Just about sums it up.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Gandhi said:


> 3 - 1 :dance


And that's why you don't celebrate until the final whistle.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

as shit as we've been defensively today, let's not ignore the fact De Laet should be off after those fouls on Di Maria, and that first penalty never should've happened as Rafael was fouled, and then Vardy flopped.

fuck off Clattenburg, what a disgrace of a referee. England's best :lol


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Chaos. United defense running scared like little girls whenever Leicester come knocking.Back to square one.

The ref did not give the foul on Rafa, but that is no excuse to trigger a collective mental collapse. Going from 3-1 to 5-3?

Will be lucky if Leicester do not score anymore. This is utter crap from the defenders.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Shepard said:


> nah, Vito's been p solid this season now he has costel for competition.


I'll throw in a half price Borini and a free Sakho/Lovren of your choosing


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Impolite said:


> And that's why you don't celebrate until the final whistle.


Nah, still gonna celebrate goals as they happen.



Sliver C said:


> Chaos. United defense running scared like little girls whenever Leicester come knocking.Back to square one.
> 
> The ref did not give the foul on Rafa, but that is no excuse to trigger a collective mental collapse. Going from 3-1 to 5-3?
> 
> Will be lucky if Leicester do not score anymore. This is utter crap from the defenders.


Defense have been complete garbage so far in the season tbh, it's like I'm not surprised by them being rubbish anymore.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

No more Fergie to make United get all the decisions must be hard for United fans to swallow. Welcome back to the even playing field.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The terrible penalty decision changed the momentum of this game, and since then its been a monumental collapse

Shaw should definitely be starting a left back next week


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Leicester have been very good after going behind and deserve this. They came back twice against us and are picking up important points early in the season. Didn't expect this today, not at 3-1 and especially not with United 2-0 up.

Good for Leicester.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

My stream's gone down so it's curtains for me but with the likelihood of Leicester winning, well deserved. These guys have guts and are fearless. Well done to them. Utd started well but we've capitulated. This is something Van Gaal will have to wean out of these players, especially our defence. I personally believe starting Rooney, Falcao & RVP and dropping Mata was a mistake. Reckon if we had a fresh RVP or Falcao on the pitch in the latter stages we'd be a bit more dangerous. But oh well. What ifs and all that. Congrats to the Foxes. Hope United bounce back next week (assuming results stay the same)


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

why does the commentator keep saying drink water?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA HAHAHHA HAHA HAHAH HAHAHHSDUNSHAHAHAHAH HAHAHAHAH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

SHAMBLES OF A FOOTBALL CLUB

*SHAMBLES *


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

And it begins...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*THE FEAR FACTOR IS BACK*


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I expected cringeworthy quotes from random morons in here and I was correct. De Laet shouldn't be on the pitch, second goal for Leicester shouldn't have happened and worst of all, the Leicester fans are dreadful. Didn't hear a peep out of them til the equaliser. Typical home support I guess.

Rafael is a liability, Smalling is useless, RVP (goal aside) looks anonymous. Rooney tries hard but nothing happens. Falcao looked promising, Di Maria easily United's best player. Vardy looked good for them. Thought Cambiasso had a nightmare up until his goal tbh. De Laet did well even if he is a thug, can tell he meant to take Blackett out for his booking.

As shit as our defence is, Leicester counter attacked well and fully deserved the win in the end.


----------



## TheJack

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513694964187164672
:shocked:


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

An essay on how shit Utd are plz, Hewey :yum:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Premier League attack, League 2 defence.

Edit: Sig needs changing back to Miss Hendricks ample bosom. New age my fucking arse.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wasn't a penalty for 3-2, but United were still 3-2 up and should be able to deal with that momentum. It gave Leicester momentum. That doesn't mean it's the referee's fault that United reacted so badly to it.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Clattenburg was spot on today. Rafael is a diving little thug.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Fucking disgrace of a performance by Clattenburg. One of the worst decisions I've ever seen and it completely changed the momentum of the game undeservedly. Bad calls are bad calls but inconsistent calls are something else. How he can see Vardy's shoves that lead to both their penalties and then give a foul for Rafael's "contact" is a disgrace. 3/5 games this season now we've been fucked over by laughable penalty calls. That just can't happen at this level. Fair play to Leicester for taking advantage of the massive luck on their end but it should never have happened. How we folded was very poor but the catalyst for what happened wasn't our fault and was a total disgrace. 

Think the back 4 are copping unfair blame for it too. 1st you can maybe blame on them. 2nd was a disgrace, 3rd was due to the Cancer giving the ball straight to them on the edge of the box, 4th was due to Mata losing the ball and leaving us open on the break and the 5th was a blatant push from Vardy to gain the advantage. Other than maybe leave more players back defending I'm not sure what else could have been done from the POV of the back 4 to stop the last 4 goals.

Di Maria seemingly only being able to play for 1 half is worrying. Rooney is pure Cancer. Spent all game conceding possession and shouting at people other than himself. Pre penalty we played well at least. Post penalty collapse was bad but the catalyst for the momentum swing should never have happened.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Does no one want 4th place? At this rate its going to be a fight between Villa, Swansea and Saints for the CL spots. 



Renegade™ said:


> as shit as we've been defensively today, let's not ignore the fact De Laet should be off after those fouls on Di Maria, and that first penalty never should've happened as Rafael was fouled, and then Vardy flopped.
> 
> fuck off Clattenburg, what a disgrace of a referee. England's best :lol


blame the ref as much as you like, you still conceeded 5 :lmao



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> I'll throw in a half price Borini and a free Sakho/Lovren of your choosing


da pls.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> The terrible penalty decision changed the momentum of this game, and since then its been a monumental collapse
> 
> Shaw should definitely be starting a left back next week


It was a terrible decision, but in no way should United be using that as an excuse to let in a further 3 goals against fucking Leicester. Momentum is massive in sports, but it says more about your manager/team that they couldn't find a solution to stop Leicester from growing and growing in confidence to turn a 3-1 deficit into a 5-3 win.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Destiny said:


> Clattenburg was spot on today. Rafael is a diving little thug.


Thug? I wish he was a thug. He's a fragile, injury prone, useless little cunt.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Utds defence is much worse than I thought hahahahaha. Spurs lost too muhahaha! Chelsea and City playing out a 0-0 battle with a couple of leg breaks each would make this a fantastic weekend.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*STUCK WITH GAAL
STUCK WITH GAAL
MAN UNITEDDDDDDD*​


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

No Champions League for Liverpool and Man Utd. SCENES.

ALso: fucking Dundee. Still laughing. TAP OH THE LEAGUE


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

utd were still ahead after the pen

horrible defending and collapsing like nothing else is what lost them the game. conceding 5 after the ref made 1 bad decision. lawd


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> An essay on how shit Utd are plz, Hewey :yum:





Seabs said:


> *Fucking disgrace of a performance by Clattenburg. One of the worst decisions I've ever seen and it completely changed the momentum of the game undeservedly. Bad calls are bad calls but inconsistent calls are something else. How he can see Vardy's shoves that lead to both their penalties and then give a foul for Rafael's "contact" is a disgrace. 3/5 games this season now we've been fucked over by laughable penalty calls. That just can't happen at this level. Fair play to Leicester for taking advantage of the massive luck on their end but it should never have happened. How we folded was very poor but the catalyst for what happened wasn't our fault and was a total disgrace.
> 
> Think the back 4 are copping unfair blame for it too. 1st you can maybe blame on them. 2nd was a disgrace, 3rd was due to the Cancer giving the ball straight to them on the edge of the box, 4th was due to Mata losing the ball and leaving us open on the break and the 5th was a blatant push from Vardy to gain the advantage. Other than maybe leave more players back defending I'm not sure what else could have been done from the POV of the back 4 to stop the last 4 goals.
> 
> Di Maria seemingly only being able to play for 1 half is worrying. Rooney is pure Cancer. Spent all game conceding possession and shouting at people other than himself. Pre penalty we played well at least. Post penalty collapse was bad but the catalyst for the momentum swing should never have happened.*


I r disappoint



Rush said:


> da pls.


:lenny5


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The moment Di Maria was subbed, pace and incisive passes creating chances dropped. And granted Falcao might have tired, but he looked a lot more likely to score than RVP. Taking off both meant it was the same old United attack from pre transfer period and that certainly killed all chances of a miraculous draw.

Rojo was not particularly spectacular either.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Don't see much point blaming the ref. Yes he had a shocker but if we can't halt the momentum of Leicester City then we don't deserve to win the game.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

People who blame referees for defeats; Neil Warnock. You lose because you weren't good enough not because of bad luck or bad decisions, don't be another Neil Warnock, one is already too many.


----------



## Crossface

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Despite what are sure to be overreactions to every facet of the Leicester come back today, the main thing I took out of it was still that on most occassions United's attack will bail out the frequent defensive concessions. Not to dissimilar to Liverpool last year. I hope I'm wrong, as a Liverpool fan, but once they all click together that first half performance will become more consistent and surely there won't be too many meltdowns from winning positions. With this squad, failing to qualify for CL would be an unimaginable failure. The obvious title challenging status will come perhaps next year once the defence has been bolsetered, but I wouldn't be too worried big picture wise as a United fan right now.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Individual errors and shocking inconsistent ref calls cost us the game. We should have dealt with the momentum change infinitely better than we did but the swing in momentum should never have come. If you're giving a penalty for what Rafael did then De Laet should be off and Leicester shouldn't have had the 2 penalties they did. Get the ref calls not even correct but consistent and the match plays out totally differently. Same for the matches at Sunderland and Burnley. We're not helping ourselves with the individual errors we keep making but at the same time the refs are fucking us over too which paints a picture much worse than reality should do of us this season.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Eto'o & Lukaku both starting up front for Everton


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Seabs speaking the truth. most of the people in here just monging it up.

Rafael/Smalling/Rojo/Shaw backline next week it seems. Should be interesting.

surely we'll be due some strange decisions in our favour after tonight's rubbish. and maybe we can learn 2 defend.

maybe :jay


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Wasn't a penalty for 3-2, but United were still 3-2 up and should be able to deal with that momentum. It gave Leicester momentum. That doesn't mean it's the referee's fault that United reacted so badly to it.


Yeah, that.

First penalty was a terrible decision, but United's capitulation was on them, not Clatterburg.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Don't see much point blaming the ref. Yes he had a shocker but if we can't halt the momentum of Leicester City then we don't deserve to win the game.


Good lad.(Y)


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

As amusing as all this is, let's not forget that the mighty Spurs lost at home to West Brom. That would be negligent of us.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So congrats to Leicester but boy did we gift wrap that win to them. 

We are top heavy & very attack minded side no denying that. But are so many individual mistakes at back which aren't helping.

Still very naive side at times & does look like some of our players are suffering mentally. 1st goal we gone 2-0 up away in PL just killed off crowd support its dead they went to silent when di Maria scored that wonder goal but 14 seconds later we gift them a goal & way back into this game. Rojo should smash ball out & not in unpleasant way shouldn't worry about player just get ball & let lesceister player know think Vardy that not going have it all own way. Rojo doesn't do that let's Vardy in then stops as think ball was out (maybe was but still) rojo stops & crosses ball in. Evans comes into deep & comes across to much why bother only 1 Leicester player in box? Then rafael can see what's going on only guy full vision to whole cross yet gives so much time & space to Ullou who in fairness heads in cracking goal. 

2nd half were 3-1 up then 70mins we doing well its then next 26mins that means we lose, clattenburg has a shocker its clear foul on rafael but rafael don't react in fairness its softest touch mean even if there's slightly touch Vardy hits deck like been taken out by a sniper but Nugent scores now 3-2 & momentum in Leicester hands when we had game in our hands. We need to find that spark that allows us regain control whole ground up & we on back foot this when need be nasty & drown out noise & keep ball & keep score lead rather then over committing looking at getting another goal. Individual mistakes also play part. Why is smalling going for header with blind? Then Rooney clearance just smash away like rojo why trying pass it when doesn't know what around him then why is everyone standing off everyone in box close them down?

Now 3-3 the game still on for us actually players have but taken off falcao & di Maria & lost best attacking threats & we hit self destruct button should gain foot hold in game & try go again at 3-3 bit we gift those 4th & 5th goals to them totally gift it to them that's beyond poor. Were is our defence where is rafael & smalling? Why is Blackett only defender back & why is Blind so high up & Rooney the deepest cm instead? Rojo plays poor ball to mata then tries overlap why? Mata touch poor loses battle & Leicester in on break & now 4-3 & 5th goal Blackett gets outmuscled not convinced its foul but is slight nudge same as 1st pen one was given the other is not but from there he comes in his young & makes poor tackle/decision to go to ground & gets deserved red & Leicester wrap it up with another pen & now 5-3 game set & the match to them.

70mins that game was all us oddly bar few spells we looked real threat but last 26mins & individual errors lost us game were ones blame for this should of never let them have it that easy frustrating as well. 

Feel sorry for DdG must look what defence doing in front him & wonder why is this happening to him still? Evans woeful before injury again passing off & losing battle to everyone came close to but smalling my god what fall from grace had such high hopes for him but his really regressed last 18 months making all kinds errors that didn't get picked up cos Leicester didnt score from them when he made them. Blackett still young & he will become more mature & gain more experience & right now his not strongest but fill out as gets older but better defender then Smalling is right now which says it all. Rafael attacking qualities great but defensively still suspect & Rojo a cb though can play LB but really bad today I do have some kind sympathy to him as is the case when Chris & Jones play at rb & look poor. As people moan that haven't played well today their but not fullbacks so wont be amazing & will make mistakes cos don't know position as well but Rojo still not impressive regardless of that today. 

Shaw should of played lb & brought on in at 2nd half as de leat was allowed run down flank without any worries & shaw better defender then Rojo but also really good outlet down left as attacking threat so pushed de leat back. Rooney isn't a no10 & RvP shouldn't be starting games his taken Hernandez role of "the player who gets caught offside way to many times in a match". RvP goal aside was again poor. His way to static now in his movement & isn't helping with build up when comes deeper & pace isn't there anymore to stretch sides also Falcao & him make similar runs only when 1 plays out wide that other shines in box cos both don't make same runs/take some space up. 

Falcao while not been match fit yet had better game then RvP & shouldn't been subbed off. Falcao also has better movement off ball & more willing runner/team player then RvP is which isn't great news for RvP. Rooney isn't no10 that role limits him to much & isn't able understand that role & not creative as Mata in that role either & as caption mis controlling ball & making bad passes then blaming everyone else for his own errors & swearing ref isn't what a caption does. LvG now know more about players & own side after watching this he will come to some conclusion that Rooney isn't a no10 & hopefully RvP can sit on the bench.

Next game is WHU at home next weekend. We will take more on Board after this game & work on training pitch the errors made can be fixed over season & we will improve as a team I'm sure of that I think team next week bar injuries will/should be 

DdG 
Rafael smalling rojo shaw
Blind 
Herrera di Maria 
Mata or Adnan
Falcao Rooney 

Back 4 is the only defenders we have now. while cm 3 shouldn't be dropped nor should Mata again really. RvP totally should & still include adnan in this side he has pace worry teams but wont be starting games unless he takes Mata spot but mean Rooney go back to no10 role which is something never ever want to see. 

Anyway credit to Leicester they won it I thought Vardy prob motm his a real pest of player sometimes little dirty but sorta player fans love &'gave our defence torrid team couldn't deal with him & his influence & our defence saw him change game in Leicester favour.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> Blackett still young & he will become more mature & gain more experience & right now his not strongest but fill out as gets older but better defender then Smalling is right now which says it all.


My thoughts. Too many people hard on Blackett post match (not here), but personally I felt he did okay for a young player up until the final crazy moments leading to the red card. Shows potential and cannot be singled out in an overall shambolic display.

Removing Falcao was really absurd. When I saw the United attack become just RVP, Rooney and Mata again (with Januzaj), it was clear even a consolation goal was impossible.

Hoping some improvements occur prior for the West Ham game, there is still time, though the clock's ticking fast. Liverpool and Spurs aren't doing too well either, so currently the PL table looks pretty much wild card glory for reading. Things are bound to change, since out of the dark horses, its probably Leicester who may truly be at least Europa hopefuls.


----------



## Mikey Damage

United and Spurs both lose? GLORIOUS day. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> *"Liverpool star Mario Balotelli racially abused on Twitter after mocking Manchester United's 5-3 defeat at Leicester"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE*


...Feeling bad for Mario. He gets this all the time.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That was funny, Zabaleta gets treated like a hero for getting sent off and a few minutes later Chelsea score.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Tim Howard....I just can't. Usually the goals aren't his fault, today two of the goals were directly caused by his mistakes.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I knew Howard was finished ever since it took him about two weeks to dive at Dzeko's headed gol in the loss vs City at Goodison last season

Never bought into the hype when a bunch of geeks were kicking it straight at him during the World Cup


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dumbass fans. Can't banter. Resort to racism. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Crossface

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lampard's most important goal in a Chelsea match for a while.


----------



## TAR

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Crystal ball is in fine form, told y'all he'd score the equalizer :warner1


----------



## AyrshireBlue

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What is happening in Lampard's brain right now?!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Eto'o & Lukaku both starting up front for Everton


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

dominated the play, should've won. simple as that. chelsea had two chances, 1 hit the post and 1 went in. however we should've created more with all our play. mike dean's horrible.


----------



## TAR

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fuck Mike Dean.

Can't trust a bloke with two first names :no:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Annoyed that we conceded after finally getting the lead. However, its probably a fair result, with the multiple yellows and the sending off. Still at the top, hardest fixture of the season out of the way. Hopefully resume with the winning next week. Willian was so bad. It was like that Liverpool game last season where Willian was so woeful trying to set up a counter. Hazard wasn't good either. Schurrle gets the goal, but then switches off for Lampard's goal. Drogba is so done, and should really consider retirement at the seasons end. I think Azpilicueta was probably our best player.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> dominated the play, should've won. simple as that. chelsea had two chances, 1 hit the post and 1 went in. however we should've created more with all our play. mike dean's horrible.


How did Mangala get on?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



wkdsoul said:


> How did Mangala get on?


rampant. he and vinny held costa to nothing. very quick getting back and cut out a few balls in midfield too.

all the headlines will be about lampard but mangala was outstanding


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I think Chelsea and City will meet again at the Championship League :mark:
Dat Heat that Costa got after Zableta's Suspension :trips5


----------



## TAR

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Feels good man.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That Mangala is a monster.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well, another weekend of football over. (Worst time of the week) 

That was always going to happen - lampard scoring against Chelsea :lol

Starting to get alarmed by Man United's start now, LVG is becoming moyes version 2.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Steiner Gate said:


> I think Chelsea and City will meet again at the Championship League :mark:
> Dat Heat that Costa got after Zableta's Suspension :trips5


Costa is turning heel IMO. He is stale as a face.


----------



## DocBlue

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Jose seems a little bitter about Lamps moving to City, or maybe I'm misreading his comments


----------



## DocBlue

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Not as bitter as Pellegrini though :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Distin & Osman need to retire right now.

Disgusted.

If Stones plays right back ever again then I'm giving up on football. He's a centre back. Do not play him anywhere else.

Liverpool are going to fucking murder us next week. Fuck off.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Starting to get alarmed by Man United's start now, LVG is becoming moyes version 2.


Not Moyes version 2. If he flops, it will be a different category, but he hasn't quite flopped...yet. Two positives to take away from the Leicester game is that United have the firepower to score 2-3 goals per match early on and control the game reasonably well. Only the last 20 mins were a disaster and to be honest, it could have been avoided.

Another consolation this weekend - Liverpool lose to Villa, Spurs lose to West Brom and Everton lose to Crystal Palace. So, points wise, they are either only equal to or worse than United. I think there will be a wide gap between top 3 and the teams that finish 4th and 5th this season.

But truly crazy weekend. Chelsea and City seem set for 1st and 2nd, Arsenal look like they could grab a distant 3rd spot and a bunch of teams (Saints, Swans, Foxes, Villains, Hammers) sitting pretty ahead of supposed 4th and 5th spot favorites. The PL table looks really chaotic at the moment...


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

City did dominate the possession, but tbf, they didn't create _that_ much. I can only really think of the Aguero chance (before their goal) that made me think we were lucky not to be losing. 1-1 was fair.

Pelle just called us a little team and that we had 9 men behind the ball :lol


----------



## DocBlue

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We're nothing like Stoke. They beat City 

Would have snapped your hand off for the draw and it's still a very good result but to have two points taken away like that...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

there were often 9 players behind the ball :shrug

everyone knows it, there's no point in going on about it, can understand his frustration.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So we parked the bus in that game?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

for large periods yes, and then broke forward when you got the ball. like most games chelsea play.

there's nothing wrong with it, chelsea are just better at it than the small teams.


----------



## Goku

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Leicester vs. United was some of the most fun I've had watching fitba since the world cup.

share the merriment :goku


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*City didn't look all that threatening going forward again imo. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

that happens when you play small teams who put everyone behind the ball


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We deserved it. I want Mourinho to be Chelsea manager until he retires, I wouldn't replace him with anyone else but...Lampard should have been a Chelsea player until the last game of his career, he wanted to stay, Mourinho claimed that we offered him a contract. Absolute disgrace from the club. He still has plenty to offer on the pitch and is the best example of professionalism you can ever have for the youngsters. 

Thank you for everything you absolute LEGEND of a man, GOAT of a player.

:jose 

Fabregas will probably never be effective in these tight, physical games and should never play alongside Matic in a two man midfield, probably our weakest player today. Swansea dominated our midfield at the Bridge until Ramires added energy in the second half so I expected the same, only difference here is that Matic actually did his job as a DM. Hazard was not good but had some decent runs. First game of the season so far that Ivan was Ivan defensively, Ramires was important for us and saved us in a crucial moment, Azpi was fantastic, Terry MOTM. 

Still a lot of work to do for Jose and the team but to start with 13 points from 5 games is great. 

What a weird game football is...:jose


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> for large periods yes, and then broke forward when you got the ball. like most games chelsea play.
> 
> there's nothing wrong with it, chelsea are just better at it than the small teams.


Ha. That's not parking the bus. Parking the bus is when you show no attempt to attack at all ala us in the Camp Now, Allianz in the CL run. All we did today was track your full backs, just as Milner and Silva were doing as otherwise it's going to be one vs two. We set out defensive of course as we wanted to play on the counter, but we had a lot of periods where we were playing in the City half, but your defence was excellent today, so we struggled to create a lot.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*You've looked low on creativity going forward a lot this season. Also didn't think Chelsea were ultra defensive today. It was a good away from home performance. Never thought they were defending to get a dull draw or to the detriment of the quality of the match. By now I don't even think that should be an excuse for any team because it should be expected in a match like this and if you can't break it down then you weren't good enough. 3 of the last 4 matches now though City have looked well below par going forward. *


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pellegrini basically put 8-9 players behind the ball against the weakest Barca team in years at the Etihad. Only difference is that he failed to use it effectively and played into their hands by letting them feel as comfortable as possible. Probably frustration more than anything in his comments. City dominated most of the match but didn't have more than two clear chances.


----------



## DocBlue

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

One goal against us doesn't really mean we should have kept Lamps on. He could have had a part to play for sure but he'd just be keeping someone else out of the team. Still a legend obviously.

Thought Willian was poor and Hazard seems to have gone backwards in his last few games which is worrying, fortunately we're still much improved overall. Love Drogba and all but please don't let him play if Remy and Costa are fit, unless it's the League cup or we're at least three goals up


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Back to the bottom of the league :hb


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lampard left us at the right time. His decision or not. Drogba did too. But then made the fatal error of returning. When your time is up, you have to go.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Jamie Vardy :mark:

Remember watching him in Conference north for Halifax and seeing him tear Man United apart brought a smile to my face


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513745853090377728
I'm done.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I love Pelle being an old cantankerous bastard and saying whatever he wants, but that wasn't even close to the level of caution Jose employed against Liverpool last season, or even United at Old Trafford (also from last season).


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

of course it's just pelle being frustrated. his last 4 games have seen stoke jag a goal, a clear handball penalty ignored vs arsenal, a clear penalty ignored vs bayern + a shite performance on top, and then whatever the hell mike dean was deciding to do while we dominated possession.

we havent played bad in the league by any means, but we are struggling. but at least it's not leaky defense struggling like last season. lota of players coming off world cups, guys at different stages of fitness, a tough run to start the season, yada yada the usual excuses. we'll come good.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pelle is usually so calm and collected, but Jose just brings out the devil in him. He ought to worry about finding a win in his fifth attempt midweek coming.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513745853090377728
> I'm done.


#wrongkitwanker


----------



## ABK

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Would have taken a draw going into the game but we should have seen the game off after taking the lead. Still a good result though. Taking points off your direct title rivals is away from home is a very good result.


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Remember the days when Mourinho's spats with other teams/managers was actually thought to be entertaining? The act is beyond stale now.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> of course it's just pelle being frustrated. his last 4 games have seen stoke jag a goal, a clear handball penalty ignored vs arsenal, a clear penalty ignored vs bayern + a shite performance on top, and then whatever the hell mike dean was deciding to do while we dominated possession.
> 
> we havent played bad in the league by any means, but we are struggling. but at least it's not leaky defense struggling like last season. lota of players coming off world cups, guys at different stages of fitness, a tough run to start the season, yada yada the usual excuses. we'll come good.


*Your luck has been nowhere near as rotten as ours has.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Can't wait until next week where we inevitably beat West Ham 4-1 and everything will be great again.

And then we'll lose to Everton the week after.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wouldn't be surprised if Enner Valencia and Sakho ran riot on you guys. And then the poverty Valencia and Sakho of United and Liverpool will be exiled for being inferior.


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That goal was a dagger to the heart.


----------



## DocBlue

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Laser Rey said:


> Remember the days when Mourinho's spats with other teams/managers was actually thought to be entertaining? The act is beyond stale now.


You talking about how the media make a big deal about it or was this an accusation aimed at Mourinho? Because Jose didn't actually do anything this time


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://instagram.com/p/tOI27WEO_k/

Thought you all needed to see this


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Tony Yeboah sighting on MOTD :mark:


----------



## obby

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We really needed to sign a defender that's good NOW over the summer. Yeah, Shaw is gonna be great in a year or two, but as is we have fuck all.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That was the most surreal day in the league since maybe the 6-1. Fucking hell.



obby said:


> We really needed to sign a defender that's good NOW over the summer. Yeah, Shaw is gonna be great in a year or two, but as is we have fuck all.


Shaw is good.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well that was a bit shit yesterday wasn't it?

I didn't feel like posting yesterday as I was surviving on 5 hours sleep and then seeing that match against Leicester just completely demoralised me. When the referee made that bullshit call for the first Leicester penalty to make it 2-3, I turned to my girlfriend and said _"you watch Leicester will go on and win this now... the players will lose their heads"_ and I was 100% right. It just felt like these players wouldn't be able to handle the pressure of securing the 3 points especially when Leicester gained the momentum. Usually you expect United to then go on and get another goal but I just saw a change in the players mindset as soon as that 2nd Leicester goal was scored. LVG really needs to get that panic, worry and disorganisation out of their system as it's going to cost us a lot of goals and points this season against teams (especially the big teams) when we face them.

As for the match, it's the first time in a LONG time I've gone on a long tirade, shouting at the TV for minutes on end; having a go at the referee for his incompetent decisions, shouting at the defenders to concentrate, shouting at Rooney for being garbage, shouting at Rooney for shouting at other players when it was his fault for the 3rd Leicester goal, shouting at the attacking play and the lack of it when it was 3-3 and so on. I didn't do that under the Moyes era, I guess I became accustomed to mediocrity under his reign at Manager and watching his dire football just made me accept we weren't going to do well. Sure, I vented on these forums with him as Manager and when we put it an horrendous performance but I never shouted at the TV when we capitulated under the pressure. Maybe it's because I expect more this season with LVG or it's because Clattenburg pissed me off all match or because the defence really let us down today... probably a combination of all 3. 

I don't know why some posters are completely disregarding what the referee did though. Sure, I agree the defence should have dealt with the pressure as professionals and seen the match out at 2-3 or even go on to score another goal to try and secure the win. That I definitely agree with but like Seabs already stated, the referee changed the game and the momentum of the game. United for 70 minutes were on top, scored 3 great goals (Di Maria's was splendid!) whilst Leicester albeit, looked dangerous on the attack they didn't really give De Gea too much to do. As soon as the referee made that stupid decision on awarding the penalty instead of the foul on Rafael it just changed the whole game from then on and Leicester grew in confidence. It didn't help that yet again the referee didn't give us any decisions and that has been a theme so far this season. We probably deserve it with some of the decisions we've had luckily over the years from referee's but still, this season has seen a lot of decisions go against us unfairly (fouls, penalty calls not made, opposing team players should have been sent off *cough* De Laet *cough*, etc.).

Still, the players should have kept their heads but you can see that one decision shifted the momentum and allowed Leicester go really go for it when it seemed by 70 minutes it was pretty much over. De Laet had a fantastic 20 minute spell down the right flank and Vardy was tremendous all game and really worked his socks off. All the Leicester players grew in confidence and did play some good stuff to take the 5-3 leads. So credit to them for that. However, the referee for me gave them that confidence to go on and win in. United players should have handled the pressure though.

I've seen Rafael get the blame from LVG and from some fans, I don't see what the problem is really. He got blatantly fouled and what was he supposed to do? Sit there complaining? No, he got up and tried to catch up with Vardy who then fell over at the first sign of contact, which was very very minimal. Sure, Rafael has a tendency to lose his head when something goes against him, which he needs to sort out but I'd rather he got up and chase after his man and try and do something to prevent a goal rather than sit on the ground complaining. Unfortunately, the referee was an idiot in disguise and awarded the penalty.

Rooney can also go do one... all that armband has done has turned him into Captain Whinge. That's all he ever does now... the referee's tried to ignore him when he would constantly whinge at them but now he has the armband they have to listen to him. Maybe he should listen to his players though and let them have a go at him for the 3rd Leicester goal. Hilarious he just berates the team when he was the cause for one of the goals and was so poor in the second half. He needs to wake up and take responsibility.

Some positives though - the attacking play for 70 minutes looked good, Falcao did really well to set up Van Persie's goal, Di Maria's was a terrific goal and he was man of the match for me and it was a shame he was substituted. That also reminds me, LVG's subs didn't help us either as when it went to 3-3 you could tell we weren't going to get another goal with Mata, Rooney, RVP up top as that hasn't worked in the past and still doesn't work as a combination. We lost all that pace and energy down the left flank when he took Di Maria off and thus Rojo was completely exposed at the back with no one supporting him. That was the wrong decision made by LVG in that one.

Also, Herrera's goal was a neat little flick and I'm glad he and Di Maria are settling in well thus far, Falcao grew in the game and that match sharpness will come back. He also seems to still have the pace to explode forward although we only saw it in rare glimpses, which was still nice to see.

Attacking wise I'm not worried about, the goals are there and more will come as soon as the season goes on but the defence really needs to be sorted out and be more compact and be a more cohesive unit. Right now, any team can score 2 or 3 or more goals against us with the amount of space we leave for them to attack and the lack of concentration and organisation that is at the back also. Hopefully LVG works on that during the week (I expect he will) and yet again, the West Ham game is a big one that we MUST respond in. West Ham have added more pace to the team, which will be a threat but these players need to respond and not just a win one game, lose the next type thing. They need to get on a consistent run as we're losing vital points here. One other positive is at least Liverpool, Tottenham and Everton dropped points over the weekend and it's early in the season so 4th and at a large stretch 3rd is still achievable. God, we really need Jones back and we need to get a new defender in January.

To finish the long-winded post (sorry about that guys I know some of you prefer 3 sentences or less) I guess we're going to start with a back four of Rafael-Smalling-Rojo-Shaw with Evans and Jones injured and Blackett now suspended. Shaw adds more pace and some defensive stability on the left but I hope he's more match fit and ready to go now. I'd bench RVP and have a front 3 of Mata, Rooney and Falcao however, RVP did get his goal so maybe keep him in the starting XI to keep his confidence going and drop Mata. We'll see. Also, I feel sorry for Blackett as he did well against Vardy until the 15 minutes of chaos and he just lost his head. There's a lot of promise I see in him and I think he can become good at the back but he still has a lot to learn, which will happen over time. Blind and Evans were disappointing yesterday, especially Evans whose reverted to his 2009-2011 form... hope that gets sorted when he returns from injury.

Too long to read? In summary, the referee is a douchenossil, the defence is in shambles and football has ruined my weekend.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Your luck has been nowhere near as rotten as ours has.*


yeah, luck :hayden3



Sliver C said:


> *Not Moyes version 2. If he flops, it will be a different category, but he hasn't quite flopped...yet.* Two positives to take away from the Leicester game is that United have the firepower to score 2-3 goals per match early on and control the game reasonably well. Only the last 20 mins were a disaster and to be honest, it could have been avoided.


Under Moyes, 5 games 7 points. 
Under LVG, 5 games, 5 points.

:lenny5



ROUSEY said:


> Distin & Osman need to retire right now.
> 
> Disgusted.
> 
> If Stones plays right back ever again then I'm giving up on football. He's a centre back. Do not play him anywhere else.
> 
> Liverpool are going to fucking murder us next week. Fuck off.


koff moz you miserable tit. Everton are going to go in dry against Skrtel, and Stevie & Lucas will do their best going at half the pace everyone else does.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Your luck has been nowhere near as rotten as ours has.*


you've got 20 years of credit in the bank

conceding 5 against a promoted team has nothing to do with luck btw but you already know this


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Shut up Kiz, the referee giving a newly promoted side a penalty at 3-1 down made them concede another 3 straight away and not attack once.

It's not the players fault they bottled it.



Rush said:


> koff moz you miserable tit. Everton are going to go in dry against Skrtel, and Stevie & Lucas will do their best going at half the pace everyone else does.


Relegation 6 pointer coming up this weekend.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm kinda surprised De Laet is copping this much shit. There wasn't any point in the game where I thought he should've been sent off, but just about every United fan in here is talking about how he shouldn't have been on the pitch. 

Is it because he's a better right back than Rafael? I guess if Leicester were down to ten men United might've scraped a draw, so it's understandable.


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> yeah, luck :hayden3
> 
> 
> 
> Under Moyes, 5 games 7 points.
> Under LVG, 5 games, 5 points.
> 
> :lenny5
> 
> 
> 
> koff moz you miserable tit. Everton are going to go in dry against Skrtel, and Stevie & Lucas will do their best going at half the pace everyone else does.


Didn't Moyes already play Arsenal and Chelsea by this point.

Meanwhile LVG have had to put up with all 3 newly promoted teams Swansea and Sunderland lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514005110264188928


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Moyes' United didn't play us until November. This United side will beat us anyway. Because...you know. 

(they'll be better by the time they plays us, but even if they're not they'll still beat us)


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Really impressed with Van Gaal's interview, not acting like a bitch blaming the referee and acting like it's almost impossible to deal with an opponent's momentum at getting a goal back while still being ahead in the match and having 11 men on the pitch at that point, as bad as Clattenburg was for that second goal.

You can't imagine Chelsea or City especially going to pieces in the manner than United did. It definitely gave Leicester a massive lift, but teams have to deal with momentum swings all the time. It's just part of the game, regardless of how it comes about, you have to deal with it. United handled it badly, that's the problem.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Our 2nd half performances are getting very concerning now. Too often already this season a lot of the players have faded out later in matches. Happened against Swansea late on in the match where we looked dead after they scored the 2nd. Also another example of a very poor reaction to a change in momentum. Di Maria has been essentially useless past the hour mark in every game which is odd but a concern. *



Kiz said:


> you've got 20 years of credit in the bank
> 
> conceding 5 against a promoted team has nothing to do with luck btw but you already know this


*Did I ever say it was? Their 2nd was complete luck because it should have been a Utd free kick not a Leicester penalty. If that isn't luck then I don't know what is.

Also don't think a single Utd fan has said the players weren't to blame so not sure why most of you are mocking that like we're saying this was all the ref's fault. Both were to blame. Being to blame for your own loss is one thing but when the refs make decisions that bad to lump on top of that then it's another. 

We're still underperforming but if you can't see the shit luck with big ref calls then I have no response. *


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Di Maria has been essentially useless past the hour mark in every game which is odd but a concern.*


Di Maria may be suffering from a case of Ozilitis, brothers

If the absent Winter Break hits him hard, then it could be RIP to him and Utd's season 

:lenny5


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Tbf, you'd rather have Di Maria and Ozil giving you sixty minutes than Coutinho giving you zero. You know you would, homie.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ain't gonna argue with you on that, amigo

Edit:


> Ben Smith ‏@BenSmithBBC 7m
> Rickie Lambert will make first #LFC start against Middlesbrough in the League Cup. *Henderson and Coutinho injured*


Hendo out
Coutinho out
Welsh Xavi out
Can out
Stevie probably rested
Lucas shite

Looks like tomorrow will be the only taste of COC we'll get this season


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Did I ever say it was? Their 2nd was complete luck because it should have been a Utd free kick not a Leicester penalty. If that isn't luck then I don't know what is.
> 
> Also don't think a single Utd fan has said the players weren't to blame so not sure why most of you are mocking that like we're saying this was all the ref's fault. Both were to blame. Being to blame for your own loss is one thing but when the refs make decisions that bad to lump on top of that then it's another.
> 
> We're still underperforming but if you can't see the shit luck with big ref calls then I have no response. *


Is the shit luck you're referring to all in the Leicester game? Not disagreeing with you just asking a question because I don't recall any bad big calls by the ref against Swansea or Burnley and I didn't see the Sunderland game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

big willy
sagna boyata demi clichy
evans lamps
navas nasri sinclair
KELECHI (if he's eligible). otherwise pozo or possibly jojo.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Saint Dick said:


> Is the shit luck you're referring to all in the Leicester game? Not disagreeing with you just asking a question because I don't recall any bad big calls by the ref against Swansea or Burnley and I didn't see the Sunderland game.


*We had 2 blatant penalties not called in the Burnley game (surprised you don't remember as they were all that happened in that match) and one vs Sunderland where Young ended up with a yellow just for shits and giggles. Get the right call and convert and that's most likely 6 points not 2.*


----------



## Shepard

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

that was never a pen seabridge. brown didn't touch him b/c he knew he was already going down


meanwhile vergini has been called up for argentina since he's git class and that


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Definitely agree with the two pens vs Burnley. Don't agree the Sunderland one was penalty though as Young throws himself into Brown's leg to initiate the contact.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Agree to disagree but he definitely clipped him. I wasn't furious over that one like the others but there was a strong argument for one.*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Don't agree with the Burnley penalties because I don't remember them clearly at this time in the morning and it'll keep Seabs posting.


----------



## M-Diggedy

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

League cup week :mark: :mark: :mark:

Oh wait, who gives a fuck.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Ain't gonna argue with you on that, amigo
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> Hendo out
> Coutinho out
> Welsh Xavi out
> Can out
> Stevie probably rested
> Lucas shite
> 
> Looks like tomorrow will be the only taste of COC we'll get this season


does this mean Rossiter going to get a game? hopefully he comes in and kills it.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Monreal out for a month it seems. Debuchy out for 3 months (read 5 for Arsenal standards).. Defensive kris?

For tonight's game:

Opsina
Bellerin - Chambers - Hayden - Flamini
Coquelin - DIAGOATBY
Campbell - Rosicky - Podolski
Apkom​
Bench: Martinez, Koscielny, Gibbs, Arteta, Zalalem, Chamberlain, Sanchez

DAT WOAT defense.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We should play Podolski at left back for no other reason than because it would be funny.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If we play that team against a Southampton side that are on form and actually take the competition seriously we'll get steamrolled. And I wouldn't really care because we don't have enough defenders to be playing in three fucking competitions right now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Tomorrow I'd like to see:

Cech
Azpi Zouma Christensen Luis
Mikel Ake
Willian Baker Salah
Remy​
With Boga, Kane and Brown on the bench.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

With Spurs in the weekend, Gala mid week, and Chelsea next weekend, we can't afford to overplay the likes of Ozil, Ramsey, Per, Kosc, Gibbs, and Welbeck. Ramsey has been in appalling form this season, but he compliments Ozil better than Wilshere - even though Wilshere has arguably been our best player so far.

Won't mind what team we field. I'm pretty sure we'll win. It's the Grove and if we don't, it would only be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hopefully we play a few of the young lids tonight, full strength in the derby and send Kone out on his own to the war zone next Thursday.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Hopefully we play a few of the young lids tonight, full strength in the derby and send Kone out on his own to the war zone next Thursday.


Surely you guys aren't playing tonight after playing late Sunday?


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



...h said:


> does this mean Rossiter going to get a game? hopefully he comes in and kills it.


Has already flamethrowered one in from near 50 yards


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

'Flamethrowed' :rudy

Blackman was a disgrace to Chelsea.
















































And Black men.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> 'Flamethrowed' :rudy


I think I'll go with Ray Hudson on this one, thank you very much


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fuck me drunk we're pretty woeful at the moment. Would be good to win this match considering Arsenal and Everton are now gone.

Bring on Borini?

:/


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Finding it difficult right now to locate many players in this squad whom I don't dislike

Hendo, Sterling, Sturridge, Rossiter, maybe Lallana

The rest can get in the bin

*OH AND I ALSO LOVE SUSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Surely you guys aren't playing tonight after playing late Sunday?


Yup, sent out a B team and lost 3-0.

Another other time I'd be annoyed at sending out such a team and the result but with the Europa League and the F.A Cup, we really cannot afford anymore cup games so it was for the best we go out now.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Add Sterling to the bin list


----------



## CGS

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I need to find a new team to support :moyes1


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

BAMFORD


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Has Sterling played all 120 minutes?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wtf?

Yep, Sterling has played the full and has looked pretty average.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yes, Moz.

Bamford :sad:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sterling playing the entire 120 minutes is the only positive I can take from tonight.

Koff Moyes


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We are so, so, so, fucking shite. Gifted them two gols out of nothing

1. Sakho with a hospital pass to Lallana who had his back to a Boro player, turns around into him and is dispossessed. Sakho then handles the ball just outside the box from the cross. Absolute shite defending for the freekick

2. Sterling just passes a ball to nobody, Boro player picks it up and Kolo brings him down for a pelanty

Just end the season now


----------



## CGS

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mig pls :jose


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:lmao at this


----------



## CGS

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

PELANTIES indeed :moyes1 

Fuck me we got away with that big time


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That was ridiculous :lmao


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hahahahha.

That was actually comical.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That was boss :lol


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

This Everton game is going to be crucial for our season imo. Win it and we build confidence. Lose it and we're way off the pace. 

BIG GAME.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

A loss wouldn't be terrible for Liverpool since United, Spurs, Everton are also dropping points like mad. Time for honorable Villa to step up for the last CL spot.

A good enough B team should see us through tomorrow. Really won't be fussed if we lose though, garbage competition tbh. Much more meaningful to midtable premier league clubs and any team below them.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's not so bad. It gives you a chance to taste success early on. Not the highest priority, but it finishes in March, so it doesn't really cause a big fixture pile up.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Other teams droping points is why losing to shite like Villa and West Ham is so much worse. We could be in a much, much better position than we are.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

why are you calling teams above you shite?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Roll on the derby...










Just kill me now.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Love how United Fans think bringing back Ronaldo will solve their problems. It would just cost them more money and help them sell shirts. 

United are horrible at the back (Rojo will end up pretty much carrying the defence by March, mark my words). No amount of attacking talent can hide that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well my interest for tonight's game has gone down a lot after seeing the teamsheet.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

has there ever been a stronger team than ours in the 4th round or w/e this is

someone needs to tell pelle that this one doesn't actually matter


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Well my interest for tonight's game has gone down a lot after seeing the teamsheet.


I like it. Cech gets his game, Zouma, Ake get time. Mikel in is rest for Matic. Salah needs game time. Remy finally starts. Only real problem is both Oscar and Schurrle starting, but they both didn't start against City, so its not too bad. Think we might see Baker at some point, if things go well.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

^ Wanted to see Baker start and not really sure why he couldn't start ahead of Oscar.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pozo get in....


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What a load of shit that was. Mourinho is a bastard.

Edit: If Baker and Christensen don't start vs SHREWSBURY TOWN, I'm done with Chelsea.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Three goals and two assists in two starts for the LEGEND, for the PL champions. But he doesn't have a place in HIS club, Jose, Chelsea, Roman, bunch of fucking morons, all of them.

:jose

Good to see Cech playing again, hopefully more often. Decent opportunity for Ake and Zouma, not much else.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Busy news day

@SkySportsNewsHQ 6m
Coming up we'll hear from Harry Redknapp on his player who was wrongfully accused of taking cream cheese from a shop without paying #SSNHQ


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> why are you calling teams above you shite?


:hesk2

Also there was a live Emile Heskey interview on Talksport this morning. :hesk2


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That'll be thrilling.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So the rumours that were coming out yesterday about smalling were actually true. His next in list of injuries to our team has "stiff legs" according to LvG whatever the hell the severity of "stiff legs" means I don't know or how long his out for to for that matter. Either way his out of Saturday game v west ham now along with Blackett, Jones & Evans leaving us with Rojo as only main cb fit, just ace. 

LvG talking about giving youngsters chance in their absence at cb is very promising though (Thorpe to start then?) & worrying at same time as it means our back 4 apart from rafael be totally new to the others in defence, first game in main team, not exp at this level & in game sorta need win after last weeks balls up. 

Good news is don't expect great deal of changes to attacking side of our team which good but I would still drop RvP. I like see us use more pace up top & we have a CF in falcao whose getting sharper in side. Take result out game & last week their were shades of what Falcao can do he just needs hit back net now. Actually think lost something up top when he was taken off to. The real question is still what to do with Adnan I still play him in 11 but that just me, that direct pace & dribbling down flanks would be great help to us mean Di Maria wouldn't have be only outlet to speed up game & finally have some real pace & skill down both flanks & be backed up by 2 attacking fullbacks & Mata or Rooney will play not both IMO like v Leicester, LvG commented on need of physical strength & believe he felt needed more work rate in general play so opted for Rooney in hole & mata on bench. 

West ham to are physically strong tall & very direct sidenso again say Mata & Adnan sit out which I disagree heavily with but RvP will get another undeserved start while Rooney play in hole off both RvP & Falcao which still not agreement with as Rooney work rate aside doesn't have creativity nor ability control game in that role like Mata IMO can do also mata in a good goal scoring run still wouldn't dropped him last week not move totally get know LvG wasn't impressed v QPR with mata general play to Warrant start v Leicester but that excuse is thin when easy say same about Wayne. Expect the CM 3 to stay as it is which great news. While shaw finally get his start at LB which I'm over moon about really think will be hit with us once he settles down & gets games under his belt also Di Maria & shaw over that side on left could be quite a good pairing on the attack. Rojo starts at cb which his preferred position rather then at lb I hope does better then last week but his new to English language, to us, the PL, everything so it's very harsh to already label him as a flop. Every player is different its never easy just hit ground running be in for tough game though v West ham & him Thorpe at cb need excel as sure have more then few worries at times that back on Saturday. 

DdG
Rafael Thorpe Rojo Shaw
Blind
Herrera di Maria 
Rooney 
RvP falcao 

Subs - Toni, Fletch, adnan, mata, Lindegaard, Vermijl & Janko 

That's my guess at team on Saturday again don't agree with RvP starting & actually play Adnan instead then go more 4-3-3 since whu use diamond like us why not go down both flanks with pace have rafael Adnan Di Maria & Shaw out wide that's more then good enough in attacking sense (maybe less said in defensive sense) to create/score goals. Rooney as caption wont be dropped but ask most still believe rather Mata in hole not Rooney. Barking at players when you yourself mess up is not what a caption does, should take responsibility first then say his piece to players. Rooney was marked out game by 34 Cambiasso last week he was unable find space or create in that playmaker role & when needed to get foot hold of that game he unable to deliver in that role yet again his not a no10 but still given chances their. No complaints about the rest of the side we have to make due with what we have & there's still things in that side which makes me believe have more then enough quality to deliver goals & a threat on the attack it just trying sorting out the defence which is going take a lot of understanding, quality, experience, work & patience to deliver. Wouldn't shock me at all if this another high scoring game actually I don't expect easy game v west ham even at OT so nice early goal would be fantastic way settle us down & kick us into gear again.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Load of fucking shit.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Even has a Liverbird


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He's been here a matter of weeks and the cult have already brainwashed him. 

Hope his house gets set on fire during the Derby.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I genuinely think United's defence is the softest in the world.

Fragile cunts should be beaten with metal pipes until they toughen up.

First dibs on Rafael...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> I genuinely think United's defence is the softest in the world.
> 
> Fragile cunts should be beaten with metal pipes until they toughen up.
> 
> First dibs on Rafael...


After you're finished can I borrow the pipe to use on our centerbacks? 



ROUSEY said:


> He's been here a matter of weeks and the cult have already brainwashed him.
> 
> Hope his house gets set on fire during the Derby.


Going on Saturday? 




Oh and we're a little bit "broken" according to the manager :lmao

I blame Pascoe and his shite shorts


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'll let you all know how good we are when I'm sat with all the mums and their kids, getting warned by security for swearing. Happens every time I'm there.

I'll sell my ticket for some green rep.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Going on Saturday?


Been to Anfield about 5 times. Never won.

So, no, I'm not going.

Koff Everton.


----------



## CGS

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Tbf Moz if Studge still isn't fit then I see no reason why you shouldn't go this time around. Even if we do score by some miracle our defence will probably shit themselves at the sight Lukaku bearing down on them and do all the work for him.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Seriously though, Lukaku was annoying as fuck in the game at G(W)oodison last season. He did next to nothing the whole match and then scored a brace in 10 minutes :lmao


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Skrtel hasn't scored an own goal for a while. Jus' sayin.

No Sturridge is a big worry but this the perfect chance for Lallana to make an impact (which I think he eventually will). 

I'd go for something like this:

Mignolet
Manquillo Skrtel Lovren Moreno
Gerrard
Hendo Coutinho? 
Sterling Lallana
Balotelli​


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mignolet

Manquillo Lovren Sakho Moreno

Hendo Gerrard

Sterling Lallana Suso/Markovic

Balotelli​
pls


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

LINEUPS~!


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

can't let the united fans have a monopoly on the lineups in this thread :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Little over 24 hours to go and my stomach is all over the place with nerves.

Just fuck off Everton, you weekend ruining bell ends. 

Stocked up on sleeping pills so I can sleep through the entire weekend and pretend we didn't play.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Me; Me, Me, Me, EMERGENCY LOAN FABIO; Me, :hendo; Me, Lallana, Sterling; Balotelli

We'd still get twatted, but I'd make heaps of dosh on appearance bonuses.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

How about this?


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Just award Everton the three points and have an extra day of rest before the Basel game if Gerrard and Lucas are gonna be the CM two


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Can't have Gerrard and Lucas playing next to each other. That's suicide.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Thorpe's had some good performances for our reserves and such, but he too has had a couple of injury niggles the past year or so. Paddy McNair has also been brought into the first team squad. Thorpe to start imo.

should be... interesting...


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Midfield diamond of Gerrard, Hendo, Coutinho and Sterling please, or Allen in place of Coutinho if fit and available with Balo and Borini up top. Borini's attitude I think is vital in a derby and especially with our pressing game.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> “He’s got one more game,” Ashley is reported to have said. “If we lose against Stoke on Monday night then he’s gone. I have had enough.”
> 
> The paper says that Ashley, who bought Newcastle in 2007 and was speaking outside the Golden Lion pub in London’s Soho district on Thursday night, then made a throat-cutting gesture and added: “Dead. Finished. Over. One more game, then that’s it.
> 
> “What would you do? I have spent a lot of money on that club, it’s cost me a lot. I won’t put up with it any more. Honestly, answer me, what would you do? One more loss and he’s gone, he’s over, finished.”
> 
> Asked if he had spoken to Pardew about his decision, Ashley said: “That’s all I’m prepared to say about it and now that I’ve said it, it’s out there. You can do what you want with it. There’s only so much I can take.”














> In response, Ashley’s lawyer released a statement which denied his client had meant the comments seriously : “Mr Ashley responded, tongue in cheek, that Mr Pardew had two more games before being sacked. To put this into perspective, over the past few weeks certain reporters have stated that they believe that Mr Pardew has two more games before being sacked. Mr Ashley was therefore ‘humouring’ your reporter.”


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://twitter.com/SavePardew

Guys please follow and join the cause. #savepards


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So apparently Paddy McNair is starting at CB alongside Rojo. Two players starting their first premier league game at centre back, looks like over 2.5 goals might be an easy bet


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm on the verge of shitting myself right now.



> Everton, who take on the Reds on Saturday lunchtime, have not won an away fixture against Liverpool for 15 years, drawing eight and losing eight of their 16 games since, including a 4-0 hammering last season.


Don't bother showing up, just hand over the 3 points. It'll be less embarrassing than getting raped 4-0 again.


----------



## CGS

16th time a charm imo


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

17th, numpty.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



STEVIE SWAG'S BITCH said:


> 16th time a charm imo





GOD of CUNT said:


> 17th, numpty.


Hahahahahaha!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Much as I hate to say it, I don't see Everton getting anything out of this today. Y'all are turbo gash at not keeping the fitba out your own net right now.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> So apparently Paddy McNair is starting at CB alongside Rojo. Two players starting their first premier league game at centre back, looks like over 2.5 goals might be an easy bet


McNair to start ahead of Thorpe? interesting one. either way, will be something else tonight


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Much as I hate to say it, I don't see Everton getting anything out of this today. Y'all are turbo gash at not keeping the fitba out your own net right now.


Yeah, no matter how gash Liverpool are, Everton just always have to be gasher.

My team for today:

*Joel - Howard

Coleman - Stones - Jagielka - Browning - Distin - Baines - Oviedo 

McCarthy 

Lukaku​*
if we're lucky we might only concede 3.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> I'm on the verge of shitting myself right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother showing up, just hand over the 3 points. It'll be less embarrassing than getting raped 4-0 again.



Show some faith mate, I'm predicting Everton to at least get a point today.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Courtois
Ivanovic Cahill Terry Luis
Fabregas Matic
Schurrle Oscar Hazard
Costa​
Should be that. Luis surely makes his full Premier League debut today. I know Azpi is boss, but Luis is too good not to be playing in his regular position. Also think it will help Hazard when he starts overlapping.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lovren is playing.

Easy 3 points for Everton.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

big willy
zab vinny mango clichy
yayadinho
milner kun silva
dzeko

imhotbleroyomg


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Courtois
> Ivanovic Cahill Terry Luis
> Fabregas Matic
> Schurrle Oscar Hazard
> Costa​
> Should be that. Luis surely makes his full Premier League debut today. I know Azpi is boss, but Luis is too good not to be playing in his regular position. Also think it will help Hazard when he starts overlapping.


I'd rather have Willan instead of Schurrle, better at neutralising Villa's counter attacks. Just my opinion.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I look forward to Tony Hibbert putting in a big double footed cruncher into Markovic and one of the commentators saying 'Welcome to the Premier League'. This should be fun.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> So apparently Paddy McNair is starting at CB alongside Rojo. Two players starting their first premier league game at centre back, looks like over 2.5 goals might be an easy bet


Barring Jones, I doubt any of the defenders on the injury list - Smalling, Evans, etc actually would do better anyway. All of them are capable of conceding 4 goals per match.

Trying to look at the glass as half-full here. Attack will be splendid if they play the way they did against Leicester - and if Falcao scores. And unlike the Leicester game, Shaw is coming on as LB allowing Rojo to revert to his favored CB position which should up the latter's game. Rafa as RB is passable at times, if he doesn't lose his head like last time.

Which leaves the likes of Mcnair and Thorpe. I am hoping that they spring a pleasant surprise and show some balls. Can't count out youth potential.

With Blind and Herrera in the midfield, a 3-1 win for United is not impossible. Especially if you consider the fact that the first 60 mins of the Leicester game went swimmingly despite Rojo being played as LB which I believe was a mistake.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's funny how Everton so obviously shit themselves every single year during this fixture.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Oh, it's good Timmy Howard today, I see. Be worried Liverpool fans.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rafael is more than passable, two seasons ago he was the best RB in the league and is capable of reaching that level again, just needs a run of games without injury, which he never got last season. 

Be interesting to see if Rooney is played in the #10 role again or as a striker. He played quite well there against Leicester and showed an improvement in his criticised touch, but maybe at home we'll see Mata start back instead.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

"Just needs a run of games."

That'll be on his headstone. He can't get a run of games because he's as resilient as wet toilet paper.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Probably the best we've looked as a team since Spurs but we have nothing to show for it.

Lallana playing his best game so far for us.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We trying to get as many crosses in as possible with only Balotelli in the box. Moyes would be proud.

We've looked better than last few weeks but that final pass has been really poor. Bring Suso on for Markovic plz.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> De Gea, Rafael, McNair, Rojo, Shaw, Blind, Herrera, Di Maria, Rooney, Van Persie, Falcao.
> subs: Lindegaard, Mata, Januzaj, Fletcher, Valencia, Thorpe, Pereira.


team, as expected


----------



## Unorthodox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Markovic is fucking awful, No strength at all.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The media wankfest around Gerrard is cringey. He's been poor in this match but one free kick and everything is forgotten.

The slip isn't though. Cunt is going to finish his career haunted by it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Balotelli is a bigger diver than Young.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Goal of the season.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Are you fucking kidding me

What a hit


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Everton equalizer.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515857830596063234


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

i can deal with Everton robbing an undeserved point, i cannot deal with Jags smacking one in from outside the box, w/ the outside of his foot. Sat back and let it happen though, should have just kept attacking.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He must have a foot like a traction engine!


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What a hit.

Don't know why we sat so deep though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We are just fucked this season aren't we.

At least Wild Wild West is on.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Cracker from Jagielka.

Mario just isn't very good at all. Wouldn't surprise me if The Kop turn on him by Xmas if he keeps playing like this. So idle up front and isn't productive when he gets the ball either. Markovic doesn't looked suited to this league at all. May as well give Suso some games.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515861800005685248
Shit for 90 minutes, but it feels good to return the favour of last season when Sturridge slotted in the 90th minute.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Markovic hasn't been good but he's very young and needs time to adapt. I think he might come good but he needs to put in better shifts. Balotelli hasn't been great but he needs Sturridge next to him in order to play his best imo. 

Unlucky to lose two points. Everton were shite.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Predicition: United 2-2 West Ham.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So close Falcao.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Alex Song already booked :lmao


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1-0


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Cracker from Jagielka.
> 
> Mario just isn't very good at all. Wouldn't surprise me if The Kop turn on him by Xmas if he keeps playing like this. So idle up front and isn't productive when he gets the ball either. Markovic doesn't looked suited to this league at all. May as well give Suso some games.*


Ah, Balo haters amuse me so much. Every time he has an average game people declare it a bad performance. Granted he missed a couple of chances he should have scored, his play otherwise was perfectly fine. Good touch, good vision, busy upfront, he even put in a good shift of work defensively too. If the other Liverpool players can get on his wavelength Liverpool will have a potent attack on their hands. Right now I don't think Lallana and Sterling realise that Mario wants to play a bit too, and they should look to bring him into play rather than only looking to him for a final ball.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*2013/14 Season*

Liverpool 0-1 Southampton
Manchester City 2-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 0-5 Liverpool
Liverpool 2-2 Aston Villa
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
Liverpool 4-0 Everton

Games: 6
Points: 10

Goals Scored: 14
Goals Conceded: 6
Goal Difference: +8


*2014/15 Season*

Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
Manchester City 3-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 0-3 Liverpool
Liverpool 0-1 Aston Villa
West Ham 3-1 Liverpool
Liverpool 1-1 Everton

Games: 6
Points: 7

Goals Scored: 8
Goals Conceded: 9
Goal Difference: -1


-


We have 3 points less than last season.
We scored 6 goals less than last season.
We conceded 3 goals more than last season.

Hm.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Feels like 09/10 all over again with these late conceded gols

Delighted with Lallana's performance :mark:

Markovic ut

Balotelli is still hit and miss, mostly miss

The difference Sturridge will make to this team is huge. Now if he would only start cashing in all his holiness and love for God and pray for some new legs, that would be neat


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

City are already 2-0 up. 

Poor Hull.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Jags rocket to equalize but a better team would have dominated us today. 

We do miss Coleman, and Baines misses Mirallas/Pienaar, or similar, in my eyes. Obvious that game plan changed due to Mirallas injury. Not sure how long Coleman is out, looks to be just today, but I'd start Browning Thursday and assess Coleman for United. 

Frustrating seeing Lukaku out wide with no-one in the box. Poor lad couldn't do a thing right today. When we're fully fit I'd be surprised if we played him out wide, but it's something we were used to with Moyes in playing a forward out of position. 

I don't buy into the whole "I'd have taken a point," not anymore. Feel like a Derby is always there to win, and seeing people just negative and expecting us to be destroyed kills me off. Not interested in opinions of people who expect us to lose. Away from home you're likely to be defensive, play counter-attacking football, but some people expect us to setup not to concede as it's an outcome already set. Barring the goal, a set-piece, Liverpool didn't look like scoring too many today so the game was there to be snatched and always is. 

Onwards anyway, big games coming up. A win Thursday could set us up nice if we're able to rest a couple of players too, and a tough game against Man United looks likely to be a hard game, once they're out the way there are a handful of games coming up that are games we should be going into as the strongest team - None of this expecting to win, mind, before a ball's been kicked - but I feel that if we have a full squad that's potentially when our form could hit positively.

Reading people slating Ballotelli btw, he done his job today. If the shot that hit the bar had slipped under it would have been a different story. He put a shift in, looked dangerous and did well. Have to laugh at those who seem to be out to give him a hard time whenever he isn't running a game. 

Fickle football though; 90% of the time there are people with completely varied opinions of a players performance, both watching the same game. Not even opposing team fans either. A lot of people think they know too much about football.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The scores so far are like a giant fuck you to anyone who was happy about last Sunday


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

2-0.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Fanjawi said:


> *2013/14 Season*
> 
> Liverpool 0-1 Southampton
> Manchester City 2-1 Liverpool
> Tottenham 0-5 Liverpool
> Liverpool 2-2 Aston Villa
> West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
> Liverpool 4-0 Everton
> 
> Games: 6
> Points: 10
> 
> Goals Scored: 14
> Goals Conceded: 6
> Goal Difference: +8
> 
> 
> *2014/15 Season*
> 
> Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
> Manchester City 3-1 Liverpool
> Tottenham 0-3 Liverpool
> Liverpool 0-1 Aston Villa
> West Ham 3-1 Liverpool
> Liverpool 1-1 Everton
> 
> Games: 6
> Points: 7
> 
> Goals Scored: 8
> Goals Conceded: 9
> Goal Difference: -1
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> We have 3 points less than last season.
> We scored 6 goals less than last season.
> We conceded 3 goals more than last season.
> 
> Hm.


Liverpool Spurs'ed themselves. Sold one of the best players in the world and filled the hole with lots of average/above average players.

Or in Lovren's case, absolutely awful players.


----------



## Unorthodox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Man Utd will still finish below Liverpool this season, im confident about that.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I don't see how Lovren is an awful player.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Destiny said:


> I don't see how Lovren is an awful player.


From what I've seen, he is nowhere near as bad as people have made out. Not at all awful, poor few games possibly. Bad form makes an awful player for some people. I don't think he had a particularly bad game today, either.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Anyone who says Lovren is awful is either on a windup or is a complete moron



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Reading people slating Ballotelli btw, he done his job today. If the shot that hit the bar had slipped under it would have been a different story. He put a shift in, looked dangerous and did well. Have to laugh at those who seem to be out to give him a hard time whenever he isn't running a game.


His job is to score goals. He pissed away a fucking easy chance to put Liverpool 2-0 up and kill the game off hence why he deservedly should cop shit.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

MangaLOL


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The United bottle job begins


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> Anyone who says Lovren is awful is either on a windup or is a complete moron
> 
> 
> 
> His job is to score goals. He pissed away a fucking easy chance to put Liverpool 2-0 up and kill the game off hence why he deservedly should cop shit.


He has one job and that's to score? One single job. That's all he is ever rated on over 90 minutes, whether he has scored or not? Just route-one thinking. I'm not getting into a debate defending a Liverpool player on derby day to be fair, just surprised the way some people think and judge performances.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

As a striker, you're expected to score. Should've scored today. Simple.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> He has one job and that's to score? One single job. That's all he is ever rated on over 90 minutes, whether he has scored or not? Just route-one thinking. I'm not getting into a debate defending a Liverpool player on derby day to be fair, just surprised the way some people think and judge performances.


He's not being criticised because he didn't score, he's being criticised because he missed a gilt-edged chance to kill the game. 

Hit and miss performance from him today, which is what you're going to get most of the time

Rooney. 

:duck

Went for the cynical clip of the heels and got it all wrong. What a wazzock.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Terrible from Rooney.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rooney is a fucking dumbass. Surely a 3 game suspension.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> He has one job and that's to score? One single job. That's all he is ever rated on over 90 minutes, whether he has scored or not? Just route-one thinking. I'm not getting into a debate defending a Liverpool player on derby day to be fair, just surprised the way some people think and judge performances.


did i say that? no, i clearly didn't. As Ninja said above, he isn't being criticised for not scoring, not many people get a goal a game. What he is deservedly getting criticised for is missing a chance that any park footballer could have scored.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Xevoz said:


> Rooney is a fucking dumbass. Surely a 3 game suspension.


It'll give Mata a chance for 3 games.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rooney showing why he shouldn't be captain.


Sadly, there really isn't anyone to take it. Van Persie maybe?


----------



## H

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Amazing strike from Jagielka in a match where they probably didn't deserve a point. Total class on that. Game was a struggle for Lukaku, as he just looked like his focus was off. 

United's attack is so potent but the defending is an absolute horror show. Rooney deserved to get sent off. Such a stupid challenge at that instant. It's one thing to bring him down to avoid the break, but a swift kick like that completely unneccesary.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rooney misses the game vs Everton next Sunday.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

There aren't any words to express what I feel towards Rooney.


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



kusksu said:


> Rooney showing why he shouldn't be captain.
> 
> 
> Sadly, there really isn't anyone to take it. Van Persie maybe?


Shouldn't be England captain either!


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Thank god we held on.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'll take that. It was a good showing from the lads, especially after last weeks horror show. Its good to see them keep their nerves.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

horrid game from mangala but deserved 3 points. outplayed them for much, their goals came through stupidity

only been dropping points while playing well, so this was good to come through and win. just need to fix these individual fuck ups.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mcnair is a hero in my book. Played the 90 mins and saved the game with that awesome header at '80 odd.

West Ham played poorly to not capitalize, particularly Valencia.

Thanks to Rooney's stupidity, Van Gaal had no choice but to cut short Falcao's playing time and reinforce the back. Falcao otherwise would have playeda full game in most probability and gotten chances to score.

No matter if Rooney is suspended. Mata and Januzaj are available for the next game. No death of attacking options.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What a horrible set of results so far.

We're fuckin' 12th yet 3 points out of 4th :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Thank fuck for that. Rooney, with his captain like behaviour, putting the team in the shit.

Rafael was probably my MOTM, linked up well with Herrera. Shaw also impressed, and as expected Rojo looks better at CB rather than LB.

Hopefully now Mata gets back in the team now for the next 3 games. RvP still trying to find form and hopefully Falcao gets his first goal soon.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Would be beautiful if Mata put in three world class performances and somehow knocked the cunt out of the team.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

When will flopcao score?


----------



## kusksu

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> When will flopcao score?


Ahhh, can't tell if you're being serious or not. Falcao has actually not looked bad so far. 2 Assists too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



kusksu said:


> Ahhh, can't tell if you're being serious or not. Falcao has actually not looked bad so far. 2 Assists too.


Dude.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Welbeck > Flopcao.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Welbeck > Flopcao.


McNair>>All


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rooney red more then deserved, royally dumb decision that could & maybe should of cost us the win at the very least today had WHU been more alert anyway. Rooney now miss whole of our oct fixtures (3 game ban) which for him is huge set back since needs games to get fit & in form as soon as he misses even 1 game he gets more jaded & now wont return till nov 2nd against oh look man city. 

Either mata or Adnan should get Rooney place now I think diamond is making us more lop sided then needs to be since very top heavy side anyway going with diamond has Herrera to far wide & blind lavking sometimes amy defensive support to which is way that diamond works as his only real deeper cm. Play a 4-3-3 or 4-2-3-1 & tell adnan play wide mean Herrera play in middle more suits him, blind & team way more.

Shaw is a freak can't believe his only 19. His strong & quick for fullback rarely loses 1 on 1 duals & got engine to keep going & delivery & decision making his step above many others who even older then he is. If pit di Maria or adnan that left side could be something to see. Same as rafael his attacking play is supreme its that gets injured to often or makes dumb defensive error that holding progression back but think last week display seen him come out revamped & real determination prove doubters wrong when in that kind mood he joy watch I still say him with either adnan or di Maria that side he be even better actually but just me. Rojo looked happier at cb then lb while shout tout to young McNair who makes one of last ditch clearance of the season right at the death to keep game at 2-1 no idea how cleared that but what a header. Be harsh drop him for the Everton game now as its fair way his grasped the chance he was given today with both hands. 

Herrera with another good display but that damn injury curse strikes again he was holding back when walked off the pitch I'm hoping its slight knock/twinge & week from now he will be fine as never ever want see fletch in the starting 11 again watching him now is just painful, his so done at this level. Carrick think fit again for next week game so that could help ease things also think jones is fit for next week. 

A wins a win not even bothered about why or how we get it, we still have issues in our side huge ones but after last weeks lose we needed to bounce back with any kind win v west ham & we did just that, now have build on that with another in the next available game.


----------



## obby

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Four goals in three games by Lampard. Amazing. True Man City Legend :fergie


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Manchester United were fucking dire 2nd half. Could have easily been 2-2.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> There aren't any words to express what I feel towards Rooney.


Give it a go tho plz


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

City need to hurry up and drop some more points so we can just put this league to bed.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Looks like we're back to being Hospital FC.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Give it a go tho plz


Not sure the dictionary has enough words in it for silent to express his feelings towards wayne.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Give it a go tho plz


I wish I could but he's broken my spirit.










Fucking cunt .

MS Paint skillzzzzz


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm still so fucking erect.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Welbeck tho' :


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> I'm still so fucking erect.


I told you to show a little faith.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I told you to show a little faith.


My man


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> My man


I was watching the game at Old Trafford in the red cafe and I can assure you, when Everton equalised the whole place went mental. Hope you enjoyed the game, buddy.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That neverending boner will come in handy for you guys' bumming session I reckon

Kogg Marty with your giant reps


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I was watching the game at Old Trafford in the red cafe and I can assure you, when Everton equalised the whole place went mental. Hope you enjoyed the game, buddy.


I'm sure you'll agree somewhat with me when I say this but I can't enjoy a derby until it's over :lmao

Or until your CB who never scores just so happens to rocket one into the top corner from 30 yards in the 91st minute into the Kop end :


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

journalist moaning about a linseman actually getting a decision right


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515985785959755777


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Marking for the second Chelsea goal was just comical. Six or seven men in the box but none of them anywhere near Diego Costa.

That's the level of defending you get in the Welsh Premier League, not the English one.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Tikabow Jagielka.

Also keane is looking scarier week by week.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Late reply, but good game from us. A bit nervy after the first goal, but the second more than settled that. I think Costa wasn't as good on the ball as he was in the first couple of games. However, he scored which is what matters. I don't mind if he does nothing but then goes on to score, the mark of an effective striker. This was one of the few times where I thought both Willian and Oscar had a good game. Ivanovic did well to set up Willian for the first goal. Willian did well to take his shot, then set up Oscar. Hazard was okay, but is frustrating when he doesn't take the shot. Cahill was nervy at times, but Villa never really threatened. Ivanovic has been such an improved force this season, gets forward with force, and sets up others really efficiently. Most improved player in the squad, imo. Good to win against a team who took points from us last season. Revenge is complete, and I hope steamed_hams is rolling over in his grave.

Next week is an Arsenal side who have yet to look impressive this season. Also they probably just lost Arteta (as if this makes a difference), and Ramsey through injury. Not trying to get overconfident, but we really should beat this Arsenal side comfortably. I was more nervous about Villa this morning than I am for Arsenal. Really don't see this season as anything besides a City v Chelsea for the title deal. Hazard really, really needs to take on Chambers on that right side (if he will play there). I expect Costa to be active, and hope Cesc gets a goal for funs sake. Think Remy will start midweek, but hopefully we get the business done against Sporting and are rested in key areas for next weekend.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> I'm sure you'll agree somewhat with me when I say this but I can't enjoy a derby until it's over :lmao
> 
> Or until your CB who never scores just so happens to rocket one into the top corner from 30 yards in the 91st minute into the Kop end :


Well as I'm a Dundee fan (sadly no scottish football chat for me and like 3 other guys who are interested in it) I hate derbies because we get beat every fucking time by dundee United. It sucks. 

Still what a fucking rocket by Jagielka. Madness. 
Always enjoy seeing Everton take something off Liverpool.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> journalist moaning about a linseman actually getting a decision right
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515985785959755777


John Cross, cock of the highest order.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> (sadly no scottish football chat for me and like 3 other guys who are interested in it)


If mods are okay with it I could make one.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

There is a thread for other leagues so there's no need to make a thread for the SPL.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

lel SPL.

Rooney getting sent off was stupid, but credit to the guys for holding on, much better defensive shift. McNair was decent too.

more points than Liverpool 8*D


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> lel SPL.
> 
> Rooney getting sent off was stupid, but credit to the guys for holding on, much better defensive shift. McNair was decent too.
> 
> more points than Liverpool 8*D


It's been a while hasn't it.

:brodgers


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

In fairness given the respective fixtures having less points than Liverpool would have been a calamity.

Rooney's decision was absolutely brainless and received the right punishment. It's not the sort of challenge that will seriously harm a player but it's the snide and petty intent that an official will look to punish and deter. They're the sort of petty swipes no referee will allow to be present and he can't have a complaint. Absolute moron and it sums up his mentality that he resorts to something that daft, even when United are winning. It's no secret he's been well below average for sometime and frustratingly seems to coast on reputation, but as a captain of the team yesterday was just a crying indictment of why Rooney shouldn't be captain.

Attack obviously suffered with the sending off, and it was far from an assured defensive display, but at this stage a win is all that's required as the team begins to develop an understanding and Van Gaal works out his preferred starting lineup. Rafael and Shaw demonstrated why our full backs are vital to our attack in getting behind defences and freeing space for Van Persie and Falcao, and Di Maria will no doubt benefit from someone like Shaw supporting him down the flank.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Whether it's Barcelona away or Scunthorpe at home Arsene Wenger seems to have one style of play and one style only.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Arcturus said:


> Whether it's Barcelona away or Scunthorpe at home Arsene Wenger seems to have one style of play and one style only.


No, Wenger has discovered this great 4-1-4-1 formation and we'll stick by it even though it's downright gash. After all, we'd still finish 3rd most likely because of lel Pool and lel United, so it wouldn't matter anyway.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

All the Man Utd fans should be kissing Rooney's ass, he stopped a West Ham equaliser with that foul. And now he's suspended which also benefits you. :moyes2

I didn't hold much hope for the Chelsea match, they haven't looked this strong since the season Ancelotti won the double. Annnnd who's next.........Man City :moyes8


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Destiny said:


> It's been a while hasn't it.
> 
> :brodgers


Oh you. :fergie


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Velvet Skybox said:


> If mods are okay with it I could make one.


It wouldn't be worth your while mate. There would only be about 5 people using it :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










What a twat.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What did he do wrong?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Best one was when Gerrard, who did sweet fuck all during the entire game scored a free kick and runs straight to the camera and gives it the big I am making all of the attention on him.

Jagielka then goes and rockets a 30 yarder into the top corner of the Kop in the 90th minute and runs off tapping the badge in the direction of the manager to shake his hand.

Such a weird bunch of people from the manager to the players and fans.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> What did he do wrong?


A shit Wolf Of Wall Street impression.

You'd think he's the one who scored the free kick the way he reacted.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Well as I'm a Dundee fan (sadly no scottish football chat for me and like 3 other guys who are interested in it) I hate derbies because we get beat every fucking time by dundee United. It sucks.
> 
> Still what a fucking rocket by Jagielka. Madness.
> Always enjoy seeing Everton take something off Liverpool.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

West brom vs burnley the GOAT super sunday, great game selections from sky.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> A shit Wolf Of Wall Street impression.
> 
> You'd think he's the one who scored the free kick the way he reacted.


Oh, so nothing then


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Berahino >>>> Welbeck.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Berahino >>>> Welbeck *> Flopcao*.


?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Burnley are :sodone

They'll be down by christmas. That's probably not mathematically possible but I'm still calling it.

Meanwhile we're off the bottom of the table :hb














:dance2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Apparently we have new sponsors next season, and our kit could look like this. 

enaldo would rather get relegated


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1/10, 3/10, 1/10, 0/10. Please do not let any of those happen.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ugly kit for an ugly team :agree:


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

2nd one is fine. Others are piss poor.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wow, seriously, just wow. That's how Brom can play when given half a chance. Berahino was sublime today and the midfield really clicked. I know it was only Burnley but sweet jaysus that was a lively performance. I fully expect young Saido to get snapped up by a bigger club at the end of the season, he's not going to stay at WBA forever.

And also the Jags rocket. Holy crap. The Moz household must have been knee deep in bollock coleslaw after seeing that one go in.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If those Chelsea kits are legit you're best off re-naming yourself West London Blue ala PES for one season and praying people repress the angin' visuals.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Amazing that your Captain getting sent off was the biggest positive to take from yesterday. Meant that we had to play attack vs defence for 30 minutes and came out of it very well defensively and also means that Rooney will miss 3 games, 2 being vs Everton and Chelsea which is brilliant. Thought the red was a bit harsh if only for the reasoning was apparently dangerous/violent play which is a tad pathetic. There's nothing dangerous/violent about it. It's stupid and ugly and needless but Downing is never getting badly hurt off it. In every match you'll see tackles that are actually more dangerous get yellows so the inconsistency is a bit baffling. If a player slides in from the side with their studs up and connects with a player's ankle then it's a yellow but that was a red? :shrug I thought Mangala's yellow looked a lot more dangerous to be on the wrong end of personally than a high trip with the side of your foot. Still it was totally asinine for Rooney to trip him in the manner he did when just a pull of the shirt would suffice. 

Thought we defended pretty well tbf. Obviously hard to judge anything because of the red card because we won't defend like that with 11. Thought Rafael and Shaw were great and McNair was arguably the best player on the pitch. That clearing header. My word son. 

Oh and that dummy from Welbeck from Ox's goal :sodone*


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

"Ox". Should be banned. Same with "Stevie G".


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Come up with something quicker to type and I'll use it.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You can write Gibbs from now on, same thing anyways :bigron


----------



## MOX

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Thought the red was a bit harsh if only for the reasoning was apparently dangerous/violent play which is a tad pathetic. There's nothing dangerous/violent about it. It's stupid and ugly and needless but Downing is never getting badly hurt off it. In every match you'll see tackles that are actually more dangerous get yellows so the inconsistency is a bit baffling. If a player slides in from the side with their studs up and connects with a player's ankle then it's a yellow but that was a red? :shrug *


The intent got him sent off. He kicked him in the leg when he couldn't be bothered to chase him anymore, with no intention of getting the ball. Risk of injury has nothing to do with it. You start allowing that in football then matches will start ending with more ambulances at games than Liverpool songs at Anfield when they're not winning. So like, at least two.

Straight red. End of. No fucking defending that. It was deffo soft, but soft from Rooney, not the ref. Rooney should have at least got his knee into Downing's thigh and given him a dead leg.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yeah I can't defend Rooney's tackle either. Clip of the ankles and it's a yellow but he gets him at the knee/thigh. Awful tackle, deserved red. Good to see our defence didn't go to pieces though. And still getting in our youth players somehow  What a debut for McNair though. Good to see we do have some talent coming through.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*I'm not defending it fyi. My argument is only really against people saying it was dangerous/violent and deserved to be a red based on that reasoning. *


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *I'm not defending it fyi. My argument is only really against people saying it was dangerous/violent and deserved to be a red based on that reasoning. *


Could have killed him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

i'd argue it was dangerous. kicking someone is always dangerous.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Seabs plz explain why you think having Rooney missing will be a good thing? He's been playing pretty well this season tbf


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> i'd argue it was dangerous. kicking someone is always dangerous.


*Then shouldn't every foul where you kick the other guy be a red for dangerous play?*


Renegade™ said:


> Seabs plz explain why you think having Rooney missing will be a good thing? He's been playing pretty well this season tbf


*:hayden3*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rooney enjoys scoring against Everton so I'm happy he's out :hb


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Then shouldn't every foul where you kick the other guy be a red for dangerous play?*
> 
> 
> *:hayden3*


every foul where you run past and kick a player in the knee yeah.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Very pleased with our result at the weekend. Would have preferred a win against the Woolwich Wankers, but if you'd have offered me a 1-1 draw after taking the lead at the emirates I'd have snatched it in an instant.

Very positive football despite the obvious lack of possession, although I could only watch he 1st half during my break at work.

If we can dig in like that against every team then I'd be confident we'll finish up well this season.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

stop avoiding my question with your Hayden smiley and ANSWER ME DAMMIT!~


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Rooney enjoys scoring against Everton so I'm happy he's out :hb


Isn't he usually dogshit against Everton? or is that just at goodison?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Isn't he usually dogshit against Everton? or is that just at goodison?


Having just looked through the results since Rooney moved, he's only scored 4 times against us so you're right, but still that's more than Falcao has against Everton :side:

It probably feels like it was more because it always hurts that little bit more when it's him who slots so I remember them clearer


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JSullivan said:


> Very pleased with our result at the weekend. Would have preferred a win against the Woolwich Wankers, but if you'd have offered me a 1-1 draw after taking the lead at the emirates I'd have snatched it in an instant.
> 
> Very positive football despite the obvious lack of possession, although I could only watch he 1st half during my break at work.
> 
> If we can dig in like that against every team then I'd be confident we'll finish up well this season.


Kaboul was beastly in the second half. You defended well in general, but he was excellent. 

Disappointed we couldn't pick up the win and set the sweep in motion for the second year in a row, but I guess we'll just have to win at the Lane.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Having just looked through the results since Rooney moved, he's only scored 4 times against us so you're right, but still that's more than Falcao has against Everton :side:
> 
> It probably feels like it was more because it always hurts that little bit more when it's him who slots so I remember them clearer


Do think we'll miss him tbf but i'll be glad to mata play again and in his best role or atleast i hope that's what van gaal is going to do.


----------



## ChipsDaily

It seems to have been explained plenty of times why Rooney isn't our best option in the squad. We'd most likely score more without him and have less attacks which end in failure due to how much he loses the ball and his inability to run past players.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> stop avoiding my question with your Hayden smiley and ANSWER ME DAMMIT!~


*he slows everything down

his ball retention is very poor

he probably upsets and confuses falcao

he's keeping mata out of the team

did i mention he has no pace which is criminal in the modern era and that he slows everything down?*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *he slows everything down
> 
> his ball retention is very poor
> 
> he probably upsets and confuses falcao
> 
> he's keeping mata out of the team
> 
> did i mention he has no pace which is criminal in the modern era and that he slows everything down?*



Tbf to him he as pretty fucking quick against leicester when he busted a gut to get in the box, not as quick as he once was but he still can go when he wants.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I think being captain has added an extra edge to his game. Tbh it's not hard to step up from absolute shit but it's still an improvement. I expect our performances with Mata in the team to be more appealing.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> It probably feels like it was more because it always hurts that little bit more when it's him who slots so I remember them clearer


Rooney's goal in the 4-2 comeback win at Goodison in 06/07 is still the epitome of this. Everything from the magnitude of the goal with Bolton holding Chelsea at Stamford Bridge at the same time, to Rooney's reaction when he runs past the Everton fans to the United end having a melee is the pinnacle of the goal you're gutted to concede but overjoyed to see score. If I was an Everton fan that goal would have absolutely killed me.

In fairness it's not like Mata has played to the level people expected/hoped after his move, but I'd definitely prefer seeing him get more games than Rooney currently. Rooney absolutely should not be captain, in any shape or form, but if anything it's his seemingly inability to be dropped regardless of form that irks me more. The idea he can coast on lacklustre and dismal performances for months on end whilst other players with promise are dropped after a few games just grates with me, and given United seem to insist on having all play go through Rooney, his poor distribution, wayward and inconsistent first touch and all round woes just become ever so noticeable throughout a game.

If he was benched more regularly I don't think you'd hear as many complaints, but it's the fact he seems to be the ever present figure in the attack whilst others are rotated to accommodate him that gets under people's skin. His reputation and media image is what keeps him in the team, and like Gerrard it just takes on goal for all the pundits to forget the poor run of form before it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Rooney's goal in the 4-2 comeback win at Goodison in 06/07 is still the epitome of this. Everything from the magnitude of the goal with Bolton holding Chelsea at Stamford Bridge at the same time, to Rooney's reaction when he runs past the Everton fans to the United end having a melee is the pinnacle of the goal you're gutted to concede but overjoyed to see score. If I was an Everton fan that goal would have absolutely killed me.



Yeah, thanks for that one mate.

cock


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Never forgave Phil Neville for that own goal.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I've never forgave Phil Neville for playing for Everton.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fernandes' goal in that match was :trips5


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Yeah, thanks for that one mate.
> 
> cock


Hey, I had to watch Dirk Kuyt score a hat-trick against us.

I had to watch SCHMEICHEL decked out in Laser Blue for feckin' City.

I had to watch Shaun fucking Goater put Gary Neville on his arse.

Rooney scoring at the Kop in his debut season and having to dodge one of those ridiculously large 1960s phones that somebody was still carrying at the time and threw towards his face also gets me.



Joel said:


> Never forgave Phil Neville for that own goal.


I always maintain the plot of 'The Day The Earth Stood Still' should have been based on the Saturday where Phil Neville out-played Patrick Viera with consumate ease.



Joel said:


> Fernandes' goal in that match was :trips5


That goal was incredible and heart-breaking at the same time. Thought for all the world the match had gone when that flew past Van Der Sar.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Hey, I had to watch Dirk Kuyt score a hat-trick against us.
> 
> I had to watch SCHMEICHEL decked out in Laser Blue for feckin' City.
> 
> I had to watch Shaun fucking Goater put Gary Neville on his arse.
> 
> Rooney scoring at the Kop in his debut season and having to dodge one of those ridiculously large 1960s phones that somebody was still carrying at the time and threw towards his face also gets me.
> 
> 
> 
> I always maintain the plot of 'The Day The Earth Stood Still' should have been based on the Saturday where Phil Neville out-played Patrick Viera with consumate ease.
> 
> 
> 
> That goal was incredible and heart-breaking at the same time. Thought for all the world the match had gone when that flew past Van Der Sar.


I HAD 11 YEARS OF MOYES

YOU HAD 1

:lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Touche.

Game-Set-Match to you imo.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We've had plane wankers and now the Newcastle sign wankers are back.

Rooney's goal at the kop was fun but nothing beats the legend that is o'shea


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Victor Moses is the worlds shittest victor, shittest Moses, shittest black guy, shittest footballer and just the shittest shit ever. If he didn't have pace he'd be collecting water 5 miles from his house.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Crouch you long streak of piss, just flung himself to the floor.

How much coke did he supply or how long is his wang for him to have pulled Clancy.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

For anyone that cares Januzaj goal in under21 game tonight is ridiculous. His nearer corner flag & whipped into top corner, originally I thought it was poor cross but more i see it the more think his meant it as no one at back post & hit to well into the tip corner for it to be a over hit cross. I was just wondering if rumours are true & that LvG isn't convinced by Mata which would be huge shame if LvG willing play Adnan in the hole or switch to a 4-2-3-1/4-3-3 shape v Everton/next 3 league games? 

I'm still not convinced that RvP done enough start game for us. like v Leicester the goal aside v West ham I thought very average though Wayne seeing red didnt help anyone on day. I thought when falcao was subbed off we Lost so much of attacking threat even with 10 men up top, falcao had pace run in to the channels or at players directly, hold ball up well & chasing down defenders while RvP way to static & wasnt strong enough or have pace get us up pitch to give us bit rest on break? If anyone is be dropped then I still believe RvP should go be one to go out for either Mata or Adnan. 

Also LvG has refused multiple offers for loan approaches for james Wilson, which is interesting. I don't know if that cos we rather a PL club offers us & him a loan spell or LvG see him as vital part of team this season I think got bright future only issue has in getting annoying amount little injuries. But someone who very direct & has pace with ball as does without it. Not many of our attacking players have that yet he does I like see him more in the 18 actually like with Adnan under 21 games now aren't great for progression & lack games we have this season are hinderence for them & few others. My only real gripe have with LvG is his not used Januzaj as much as i would want him to or believe he should be using him (maybe just me though?). I think more his not in 11 the more we miss him. But I do believe he will get a game/chance somewhere soon & play well enough that LvG will find it hard drop him & kick on again but were see. 

Also Jones is back for Everton game now which is good news then I remembered how jones played v lukuka in April & that has me worried, jones spent most of time on floor then on his feet that day as lukuka bullied him )& Evans?) all game. I'm with few others in here in that I to am Kinda glad that Rooney not available v Everton game I have to be honest. He never performs v them & often loses his head or makes easy/crucial mistake. I'm Actually believe the biggest possible lose have is Herrera maybe me but think been out best signing this summer when his in team our play so much faster, sharper & more fluid that even the mer thought of fletch being in 11 jogging around aimlessly trying copy Herrera blueprint in the side instead oh him makes me sad/nervous. 



Liam Miller said:


> We've had plane wankers and now the Newcastle sign wankers are back.
> 
> Rooney's goal at the kop was fun but *nothing beats the legend that is o'shea*


What a bonkers week that was. Just beaten Fulham weekend before thanks to Ronaldo brilliance in dying min win game 2-1 away & then at anfield I went fucking nuts when oshea scored was screaming so loud. That Chelsea side in 06-07 was very very good to. Would never say league title in bag till all officially wrapped up & cocked up against Boro & Portmouth after that Liverpool game to but that day/week when started believe maybe luck on our side & our league title. But that 06-07 season we had was was amazing. We played our Best football I've seen us play in years & way we won it & way built on that league win was something else. 06-07 is right up there for me supporting this club not high profile as 07-08 or 98-99 but like 02-03 season is still a classic season worth reliving/re watching again & again.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



The Monster said:


> For anyone that cares Januzaj goal in under21 game tonight is ridiculous nearer corner flag & whipped into top corner, originally I thought it was poor cross but more see it the more think his meant it as no one at back post & hit to well into corner for over hit cross. I would just wondering if rumours are true & that LvG isn't convinced by Mata which be huge shame if LvG willing play Adnan in hole or switch to a 4-2-3-1/4-3-3 shape?


Have to see this adnan goal and I hope not true, mata please.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That O'Shea goal might be my fourth most celebrated goal ever.

It would be behind;

Sheringham vs Bayern 99
Solskjaer vs Bayern 99
Cantona vs Liverpool 97 cup final

All consisted of shirtless celebrations.

Rooney's overhead & Giggs vs Arse would be around there too. Along with a Mark Viduka goal for Leeds that basically won us the league against Arsenal in a year I can't remember.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> Victor Moses is the worlds shittest victor, shittest Moses, shittest black guy, shittest footballer and just the shittest shit ever. If he didn't have pace he'd be collecting water 5 miles from his house.


He's been assisting like hell for Stoke recently. Apart from that shit shot, he was actually pretty good in that game. Easily their most lively and best player on the night.

Pardew has to go now. Surely.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Will be surprised if Pardew stays on. Oh well. I've liked his reign to be honest. We (Arsenal) usually had good results him (apart from the 4-4). And he did beat our rivals occasionally (i.e. Spurs, Chelsea and Man Utd). 

#endofanera :rock


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Have to see this adnan goal and I hope not true, mata please.


Already said my piece on this. But I rather played 4-3-3/4-2-3-1 with mata falcao Adnan & di Maria as front 4 but that's just me. RvP shouldn't be in 11 then its between mata & Rooney for last spot but agains that's if me picking the main 11. Its LvG call & he wont drop the caption nor RvP from looks of it which I think is a bigger mistake actually right now.

Only reason thought adnan get start in hole v Everton was due to his pace has. LvG isnt impressed with mata general play nor work ethic off the ball so I just wondering if feels Januzaj offers that since something can do isn't creative as mata & right now feel Adnan better on wing but if are keep with diamond then its a idea or LvG could play di Maria in hole off both CFs? Then bring in a 3rd cm either Fletch or I believe carrick is returning to action this weekend? Can see that thought crossing LvG mind if does its curtain for mata here I hope that wont happen & mata given chance play in pocket where at best in Rooney absence. 

Thank you stoked for that 1-0 win got me 3 points in the premier league prediction game. Also "marvellous" is just that, I recorded it last week & only got around to seeing it before tonight game on the old sky plus & its prob one of best tv shows I've seen all year, really special.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> He's been assisting like hell for Stoke recently. Apart from that shit shot, he was actually pretty good in that game. Easily their most lively and best player on the night.
> 
> Pardew has to go now. Surely.


I tend to notice the really terrible. He's very poor. I'm not seeing him as their best player. Fair play on the assists if that's a true statement but he just appeared wasteful after the cross to Crouch.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> That O'Shea goal might be my fourth most celebrated goal ever.
> 
> It would be behind;
> 
> Sheringham vs Bayern 99
> Solskjaer vs Bayern 99
> Cantona vs Liverpool 97 cup final
> 
> All consisted of shirtless celebrations.
> 
> Rooney's overhead & Giggs vs Arse would be around there too. Along with a Mark Viduka goal for Leeds that basically won us the league against Arsenal in a year I can't remember.


It's up there, gotta give Owen vs city a mention, scholes vs barca and Ronaldo v Chelsea in Moscow, could name loads really.

Two vs bayern will probably never be topped for most united fans.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



The Monster said:


> Already said my piece on this. But I rather played 4-3-3/4-2-3-1 with mata falcao Adnan & di Maria as front 4 but that's just me. RvP shouldn't be in 11 then its between mata & Rooney for last spot but agains that's if me picking the main 11. Its LvG call & he wont drop the caption nor RvP from looks of it which I think is a bigger mistake actually right now.
> 
> Only reason thought adnan get start in hole v Everton was due to his pace has. LvG isnt impressed with mata general play nor worth ethic off ball just wondering if feels Januzaj offers that since something can do isn't creative as mata & right now feel Adnan better on wing but if are keep with diamond then idea or LvG could play di Maria in hole off both CFs? Then bring in a 3rd cm either Fletch or I believe carrick is returning to action this weekend?


You can't drop RVP after 2 goals in 2 games. He was excellent in the first half too Saturday, some great hold up play, especially for the first goal. He should be playing deeper IMO. Still the most technically gifted attacker we have. I'd be happy if I never saw Rooney ever again - Whoever comes in I hope takes their chance. Don't rule out Carrick coming in alongside Blind and pushing Herrera further forward either. Would balance the side out a lot. (As I'm typing just saw that you mentioned that).

Mata's general play has been very poor since joining us and I can't really get why. He's basically turning into Rooney, his goal record's actually phenomenal. Can see him leaving even as soon as January. If LVG was down on him before then that cameo against Leicester may have sealed it.

I want us to start getting Januzaj some games otherwise I could see him pushing for a move by the end of the season. He's shown he can play at this level and it's almost insulting to see him still playing at U21 games, where he's blatantly on another level.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> It's up there, gotta give Owen vs city a mention, scholes vs barca and Ronaldo v Chelsea in Moscow, could name loads really.
> 
> Two vs bayern will probably never be topped for most united fans.


Actually yeah that Owen one is likely 4th for me.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rvp is almost guaranteed to score against Everton WBA and Chelsea imo he has shown even with a poor performance he still has goals in him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> I tend to notice the really terrible. He's very poor. I'm not seeing him as their best player. Fair play on the assists if that's a true statement but he just appeared wasteful after the cross to Crouch.


Disagree. Not saying he's good or anything, but he had a good performance tonight. Had Crouch been useful with his feet, Moses would have had another assist. Also he made a lot of key passes on numerous counters. I'm no Moses fan, but tonight he was far from poor.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*He played well but his end product was often lacking which is what cops the criticism. I think he's good for a team like Stoke because a winger who has pace and beat his man with a turn of pace to create space is really important and not all that common for teams in the lower half of the table. His final ball and decision making is what's keeping him at a Stoke/Wigan level though and why he stands out really bad in a team who are more clinical on the ball. If he didn't have pace then he'd be worthless yes but that pace is still an asset to certain teams.*


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That's probably a more articulate version of what I wanted to say.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Kaboul was beastly in the second half. You defended well in general, but he was excellent.
> 
> Disappointed we couldn't pick up the win and set the sweep in motion for the second year in a row, but I guess we'll just have to win at the Lane.


Yeah, I've heard Kaboul was the best he's been in seasons from a few people. If he could only play like that more often.

The game at the lane could actually be quite interesting. We *SHOULD* have our style pinned down a bit more by then and hopefully we'll see a couple of worthy signings in January to bolster our forward-options.

Yedlin should also be joining us around then, and as a pressing full-back with ridiculous pace should slot in nicely.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *he slows everything down
> 
> his ball retention is very poor
> 
> he probably upsets and confuses falcao
> 
> he's keeping mata out of the team
> 
> did i mention he has no pace which is criminal in the modern era and that he slows everything down?*


he's quicker than Mata, whom you want to replace him in the side with

how does he upset/confuse Falcao?

he's improved his first touch and his passing, although I agree Mata has the advantage in that regard

I just don't think he's been that bad, tho he's usually shit against Everton at Goodison so maybe it's a blessing he'll miss the match


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> Sky Sports News HQ ‏@SkySportsNewsHQ 13m13 minutes ago
> 
> We understand Alan Pardew's job as #NUFC manager safe for the time being and will be in charge for game against Swansea on Saturday #SSNHQ












My face reading this. Some rumblings that he's safe regardless of what happens in that game as well :downing

How does he do it? He must have some sort of voodoo curse over Ashley or something. That or naked pictures of him. Bulk I hold you personally responsible for this.


In other news 



> Peter Crouch's goal last night was his 87th in Premier League history, he draws level with Dennis Bergkamp. #SCFC


Crouchy >= Bergkamp :bigirimana


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Don't worry, GL. Pardew will lead Newcastle to the top.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/326464411650899968


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What I like about that is he tweeted it in April 2013 when we were 16th and 3 points above the relegation zone. Ever the optimist :cisse (what happened to the Cisse smiley :hmm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516877082446807040


> @savepardew ‏@savepardew
> 
> REMEMBER!! Get your flyer printed and down to the next home match!! #savepardew #nufc


:banderas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> What I like about that is he tweeted it in April 2013 when we were 16th and 3 points above the relegation zone. Ever the optimist :cisse (what happened to the Cisse smiley :hmm


Haha! That's the most Newcastle thing I've ever heard.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> ManUtd: INJURY UPDATE: Ander Herrera sustained a fractured rib vs West Ham. We'll continue to monitor his progress over the next few weeks.


Argh will these injuries we get ever stop now into double figures for players unavailable this weekend. Worse till can just see fletch in the 11 to take Herrera place in side & that going tits up I rather use Anderson then fletch in Herrera place & not even joking. On more positive note I believe Jones, carrick & maybe smalling are back for weekend game v Everton to beef up the squad again which is good news.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We're playing 2000 miles away on Thursday, I don't think Sunday will be much of a problem for United regardless of their team :shrug


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Herrera injury is a big, big blow. I guess it has to be Fletcher, or Valencia. Both are a shadow of their former selves. Would pick Fletcher given his cool head, but Valencia seemed pacy enough in the last game.

Luckily, Jones may be available. If so, the defense of Rafa-Jones-Rojo-Shaw looks good enough to withstand Everton, though I fancy Lukaku's dangerous runs would be very testing.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> What a twat.


I think with that gesture he is trying to say....

_Behold the management skills that have put us 6 points behind the club we pillaged in the summer._


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Might be a bit risky to do against a side like Everton but I wouldn't mind seeing Pereira coming in for the injured Herrera. Fletcher starting doesn't fill me with optimism, as it would be two defensive minded central midfielders.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> Might be a bit risky to do against a side like Everton but I wouldn't mind seeing Pereira coming in for the injured Herrera. Fletcher starting doesn't fill me with optimism, as it would be two defensive minded central midfielders.


Your Not the only person I've seen suggest that actually & something I was thinking over earlier today as well. Bit risky but he would give more energy, pressing & quicker speed to our passing & attacking play then fletch ever would in that same role in Herrera absence. But wouldn't be shocked if carrick was fit that he starts alongside blind in a 4-2-2-2 as I was also reading Ogden piece on Januzaj & very good article firstly but i seem to remember reading it & swear I saw in it a hint in the article where Ogden says that he may get nod in game v Everton as no10 over Mata which would be massive (potential) call by LvG. 

Think jones being back in the 11 might be deciding factor actually. His only cb we have who will go at lukuka nor will he be afraid of him in airel duals but that style can cause him look like muppet if goes tits up or he injuries him by rushing in. Rafael Jones rojo shaw with DdG in goal is actually prob our best back 4/5 right now IMO anyway & if rojo isn't clicking then dare say Blackett can step into that left cb spot. I think getting a settled back 4-5 that stays fit would help our chances massively & that group is best bet at doing better at back & building decent platform from ground up (least this season) so hope that is back 5 we use on Sunday. As attack is fine even if players are out got enough quality to create/score chances from rest of the side.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fletch or Pereira?? pfffttt



Anderson all the way.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Just drop Mata back deeper and play Januzaj where Mata would play. Simple. *


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Just drop Mata back deeper and play Januzaj where Mata would play. Simple. *


I hope you do this against us. Although, I suppose Herrera would be back for it, so wouldn't happen.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

De Gea

Rafael Jones Rojo Shaw

Blind

Fletcher Di Maria

Mata

RVP Falcao

Lindegaard, McNair, Valencia, Pereira, Thorpe, Anderson, Januzaj

likely to be it I'd say for the Everton game


----------



## Razor King

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

After Chelsea's awful finishing yesterday, it looks like they're saving all the goals for us in the weekend. :jose

Wenger, you WOAT, at least don't piss your pants at the sight of Mourinho this time. Please?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I can honestly see them winning 4-0 or something. Half our squad has polio or some shit and Flamini sitting in front of the back four with Fabregas slotting balls through for the Cartel has a slaughtering written all over it. Away at Stamford Bridge is literally the one and only fixture I actively hope doesn't make TV every season, yet it always does and I always watch it, but for every 5-3 where John Terry falls on his face there's a big hot poker or even a thousand big hot pokers ready to be fired up our collective shit pipe and I can't even take it any more ffs someone just come and take me away from it all I beg you.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> I can honestly see them winning 4-0 or something. Half our squad has polio or some shit and Flamini sitting in front of the back four with Fabregas slotting balls through for the Cartel has a slaughtering written all over it. Away at Stamford Bridge is literally the one and only fixture I actively hope doesn't make TV every season, yet it always does and I always watch it, but for every 5-3 where John Terry falls on his face there's a big hot poker or even a thousand big hot pokers ready to be fired up our collective shit pipe and I can't even take it any more ffs someone just come and take me away from it all I beg you.


Apart from AVB trolling Chelsea fans hard, we had arguably the best striker on the planet that season. Now we have Welbeck... No offense, but he's clearly not a top-tier striker no matter how much we'd spin it.

<inb4 Welbeck scores a brace>

At this moment, a draw feels like a massive victory. For a top manager, Wenger sure has an abysmal record against Mourinho...


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> I hope you do this against us. Although, I suppose Herrera would be back for it, so wouldn't happen.


*I'd prefer Jones to push up against you if he's not fit.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Razor King said:


> Apart from AVB trolling Chelsea fans hard, we had arguably the best striker on the planet that season. Now we have Welbeck... No offense, but he's clearly not a top-tier striker no matter how much we'd spin it.
> 
> *<inb4 Welbeck scores a brace>*
> 
> At this moment, a draw feels like a massive victory. For a top manager, Wenger sure has an abysmal record against Mourinho...


:gabby


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> Manchester United are attempting to solve their crippling injury list by poaching Southampton’s first-team physio Matt Radcliffe.
> 
> Louis van Gaal has nine players out with injury ahead of this weekend’s Barclays Premier League fixture with Everton.
> Radcliffe is regarded as one for the best physios in football and his last game before he joins United will be Southampton's trip to White Hart Lane on Sunday.
> 
> United boss Louis van Gaal has a severe injury crisis at United, with nine first-team players out at present
> The experienced physio has been lured to United at a time when they are attempting to speed up the recovery rates of a number of their most influential players.
> 
> Michael Carrick (ankle), Marouane Fellaini (ankle), Phil Jones (hamstring), Ashley Young (groin), Jonny Evans (ankle), Chris Smalling (hip) and Ander Herrera (ribs) are among nine players in the medical room at Carrington.
> Radcliffe, will be on the bench at Saints for this weekend’s reunion with former manager Mauricio Pochettino before he starts his new role at Old Trafford.
> 
> He is joining United to replace Rob Swire after the long-serving medic retired in the summer and Neil Hough was promoted at Carrington. United insist that Radcliffe’s arrival is totally unrelated to the new role created for fitness coach Tony Strudwick.


By Neil Aston of the daily mail. Matt Radcliffe will start after this weekend pl games are over & be at carrington during Int break trying implement own ideas/methods. To much to ask immidiate success but we needed to do something quick the amount injuries suffered from over the last several years & recovery time to all different types players is beyond stupid now. Not shocked that we were on look out for new physico after Rob Swire left the club in summer but hopefully this moves works out for us & matt Radcliffe. Not shocked LvG acted ASAP though injuries still piling up & this news breaks soon as news filtered through few days back that tony Strudwick has been moved away from old fitness coach role to new role at the club.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*How many of these injuries have been brought on in training? Responses will affect my decision on whether or not to submit my dossier to Utd on my concern for LVG's training methods pushing the players too hard.

Also I'm guessing that their VIP packages aren't selling very well based on a phone call I had earlier...*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's not LVG's training methods. We've been plagued with injury problems for years now. It must be the fitness coaches or the medical teams.

Or, the most likely scenario, United players are a bunch of fragile fucking fannies.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Put Berahino in my fantasy team this week seeing as how I may as well profit off my own clubs misery this week.


----------



## obby

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-F...=facebook&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=ManUtd

Hooray :moyes1


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

PARK :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

chelsea is going to smash us.

:jose


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29472154



> "I don't shy away from it and I'm not going to hide," Pardew said of the increasing speculation.
> 
> "I'm not holding any grievance against the media, or some of our more militant fans, or the guys who printed the posters.
> 
> "I've been out and about and had a few fans telling me their opinions, quite strongly. A few cars are diving a bit too close to me.
> 
> *"I get it. I will go home, shine my manager of the year trophy and give myself a bit of confidence."*


:sodone


"A few cars are driving a bit too close to me." :lmao 

Can someone just throw a tomahawk at his head? Please?


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We need to be beating teams like Besiktas is we're to continue to be taken seriously in Europa League.

I'm hoping that we keep up this pressing game though, it looks the part. We just need a striker who not only wants to score, but actually can. Adebayor can but doesn't want to, Soldado can't but REALLY wants to and Kane is just oblivious to his potential.

Looking forward to the weekend though, we've got Southampton which could be interesting. A MUST win game no doubt.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *How many of these injuries have been brought on in training? Responses will affect my decision on whether or not to submit my dossier to Utd on my concern for LVG's training methods pushing the players too hard.
> 
> Also I'm guessing that their VIP packages aren't selling very well based on a phone call I had earlier...*


The reports of him having a full on 11-a-side at 'Premier League' speed 2 days before a game surely cant help..


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So jones & carrick only resumed light training again this week so the game v Everton is early for them both & both will return after Int break. So paddy McNair is given another start at right cb tomorrow. Him & rojo at cb v lukuka scares living carp out me for this game have to be honest. 

Fletch come in for Herrera but thinking that type switch you can only play Fletch deeper now, you wouldnt have him at right of diamond as doesn't have energy or mobility once had & with 2 cb have maybe better playing 2 CDM in front of Rojo & Mcnair? If so it suggest again a change in shape to either a 4-2-2-2 or likely a 4-2-3-1. 

Mata will play with di Maria but I think diamond wont work v Everton with Fletch in cm instead of Herrera & with 2 cb going to use & only have Blind as only/deepest midfielder meaning have cover lot of ground since Fletch wont/can't so might see falcao or RvP drop out to play more 4-2-3-1? 

Still stick by what I said about Adnan though. That right now i can understand not in 11 but I think soon as his in it & finds a bit of form the team will look so much better & team play so much better to. Also diamond means allowing width to opposition side which isn't smart idea if got Baines & Coleman (if available) at fullback rather play 4-2-3-1 & have shaw rafael di Maria & Januzaj bombing down flanks with mata threading passes in between lines. My guess is we will line up though in a diamond again & this will be the 18 we use

DdG
Rafael McNair rojo Shaw
Blind
Fletch di Maria
Mata
Falcao RvP 

Subs - lindegaard, Felliani, adnan, Blackett, Toni, Wilson & Anderson 

Hopefully Carrick jones Herrera smalling Evans will all be back after the Int break to beef up the squad numbers again . We just now need no more of players do have to get injured either v Everton on Sunday or while their away with their national sides.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Hamada

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JSullivan said:


> We need to be beating teams like Besiktas is we're to continue to be taken seriously in Europa League.
> 
> I'm hoping that we keep up this pressing game though, it looks the part. We just need a striker who not only wants to score, but actually can. Adebayor can but doesn't want to, Soldado can't but REALLY wants to and Kane is just oblivious to his potential.
> 
> Looking forward to the weekend though, we've got Southampton which could be interesting. A MUST win game no doubt.


Lloris is an absolute beast. That much is obvious. He basically kept the score to 1-1. Made a few superb saves and showed his absolute class in both keeping and leading the side. It's times like these when it makes me think he won't stay beyond next season.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



The Monster said:


> So jones & carrick only resumed light training again this week so the game v Everton is early for them both & both will return after Int break. So paddy McNair is given another start at right cb tomorrow. Him & rojo at cb v lukuka scares living carp out me for this game have to be honest.
> 
> Fletch come in for Herrera but thinking that type switch you can only play Fletch deeper now, you wouldnt have him at right of diamond as doesn't have energy or mobility once had & with 2 cb have maybe better playing 2 CDM in front of Rojo & Mcnair? If so it suggest again a change in shape to either a 4-2-2-2 or likely a 4-2-3-1.
> 
> Mata will play with di Maria but I think diamond wont work v Everton with Fletch in cm instead of Herrera & with 2 cb going to use & only have Blind as only/deepest midfielder meaning have cover lot of ground since Fletch wont/can't so might see falcao or RvP drop out to play more 4-2-3-1?
> 
> Still stick by what I said about Adnan though. That right now i can understand not in 11 but I think soon as his in it & finds a bit of form the team will look so much better & team play so much better to. Also diamond means allowing width to opposition side which isn't smart idea if got Baines & Coleman (if available) at fullback rather play 4-2-3-1 & have shaw rafael di Maria & Januzaj bombing down flanks with mata threading passes in between lines. My guess is we will line up though in a diamond again & this will be the 18 we use
> 
> DdG
> Rafael McNair rojo Shaw
> Blind
> Fletch di Maria
> Mata
> Falcao RvP
> 
> Subs - lindegaard, Felliani, adnan, Blackett, Toni, Wilson & Anderson
> 
> Hopefully Carrick jones Herrera smalling Evans will all be back after the Int break to beef up the squad numbers again . We just now need no more of players do have to get injured either v Everton on Sunday or while their away with their national sides.


pretty sure that'll be it, although perhaps LVG will bring in Valencia or Januzaj to play on the right and drop one of Falcao/RVP to the bench and line up 4-2-3-1. probably won't, but as you said, Fletcher on the right of a diamond wont be the same as Herrera, yet Fletch/Blind covering McNair/Rojo would be alright


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Spoiler: a spoiler















Signing a blank paper


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well worth posting


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Well worth posting


Not as good as yours of course,


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Thank you :lenny5


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Joey Barton says Arsenal have "a real lack of character or spine in the team"...

While I agree that they don't have a title in them, I'd love to see how he thinks the cobbled-together European rejects at QPR are any different.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lambert starts ahead of Balo, as if we could get any more static up front.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He'll give more effort at least.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lambert to score a brace :dance


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Or not.

But 3 points :dance


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Lambert to score a brace :dance


LOL

Thank all the gods in space for Hendo. So vital to the side. Him and Lallana pressing :yum:

Coutinho was poor, Lambert was atrocious. Things seemed to pick up when Glen came on, I know he's shite but at least he's experienced and knows the 'system' or whatever a lot better than Manquillo. Was almost a calming presence

Never thought I'd see Gerrard back at #10 but he looked so much better there in his natural position. People say he doesn't have the legs to play there any more, but let's face it, he doesn't have the legs to play at CDM either and if he's more comfortable at playing #10/CAM then play him there. His link-up play is still fantastic as he can actually read the game and see things better in that position. Rafa said that Gerrard should finish his career as a second striker, maybe he was right









City should just make Lampard a permanent signing. There is nothing I'd love to see more than those two playing out their careers GOATing at CAM like the good old days, even if it was just off the bench for both


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

^ I would like the above to happen too. Makes us winning the league even easier.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Gerrard at CAM was great to see again, needs to happen more often. His link up with Balo was pleasing to see.

Lallana's goal was soooo classy, close control is so vital getting out of tight spots like he did.

Hendo, what a player!!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Finally a win for Sunderland! About time, really hope this means we've got the pre injuries Steven Fletcher back.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If Everton win tomorrow then I'll post nudes.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Some day tomorrow. Pochettino vs all of Southampton, Teh Whinger vs Mouthinho and LvG's biggest test of the season.

Really feel apprehensive about the potential damage Lukaku and Eto'o can wreak on United. Fletcher needs to ensure the rickety defense holds up - especially the CBs - Rojo is just finding his feet and McNair is too young.

On the plus side, Everton might be a bit tired after the Krasnodar game. On a completely irrelevant note, I currently did some crops market research on Krasnodar region as part of my day job and spoke to some Russians from the region - hard to extract any info. about that place, damn straight!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If Arsenal win tomorrow I will literally go to each and every one of your houses and personally hand you a laminated posted of my naked, oiled, chiselled body.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Always amuses me the praise Henderson deservedly gets now, when the media and Liverpool fans were tearing him apart when he first signed and was adjusting to the team. Fantastic player, loved watching him at Sunderland he was head and shoulders above everyone else.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Have some rep, brother


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lukaku via rape tomorrow.

Also well done burnley, feck off leicester game raising so and so's :side:


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hamada said:


> Lloris is an absolute beast. That much is obvious. He basically kept the score to 1-1. Made a few superb saves and showed his absolute class in both keeping and leading the side. It's times like these when it makes me think he won't stay beyond next season.


100% agree.

IMO, he could easily be the best keeper in the prem if he was at someone like Chelsea or City tbh.

I think the reason we've signed Vorm is because Lloris is going in the summer for a big money move. Thats what I believe.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Not many top teams need a keeper, tbh.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yaya linked to PSG again.. fuck it we'll take Blaise and Cavani for him.

or get the cash on POG.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well West Brom's penalty clearly never was, but thought we played well today aside from some poor final touches. FEELS GOOD TO SEE LIVERPOOL WIN A MATCH.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Setting myself up early for the disappointment next summer when we don't make Vergini's loan permanent. Excellent again yesterday.



oh & :hendo


----------



## Razor King

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Razor King said:


>


Cesc to score a goal then do the adebayor celebration come on. :moyes1


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! IT'S FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Such an open team. This could be any score, Blind is going have to so much to do.

I'd be shocked if Everton don't score at least 2 or 3.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

wenger to win and then complain about the lampard loan deal


----------



## The Monster

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mufc team to face Everton is

DdG
Raafel McNair Rojo shaw
Blind
Toni di Maria
Mata
(C) RvP falcao 

Man utd Subs - Lindegaard, Thorpe, Blackett, Fletcher, Fellaini, Januzaj & Wilson.

While Everton team is 

Howard
Hibbert Jagielka (c) Stones Baines
Barry Besic
Mcgeady Naismith Pienaar
Lukaku

The Everton subs - Joel, Gibson, Eto'o, Oviedo, Osman, Browning & Alcaraz

Doesn't look great for fletch if think about it. His actually the vice caption & LvG rather use Toni on right side of a diamond instead of him. Not sure about a diamond shape but its more a 4-1-3-2 shape which is very attack minded & very open shape. SAF always played Toni v baines & normally had best games v baines but under Martinez both Everton fullbacks push on way more then ever did under Moyes. Hibert can't do that anymore so width have be created by baines & Toni isn't really playing RW playing right of a diamond which means be more central then normally might do with tendency to drift wider I imagine. Di Maria v hibert is are best route to get a goal. Mata will need drop in sometimes when Everton have ball to pick up Barry. Also Wilson on bench is very exciting LvG rates him quite a bit I believe & got a ability run with pace with ball at defenders just staying fit is a issue. I'm hopefully he & adnan both get some important mins off the bench today.

That Everton front 4 has goals in it. Our defence been very fragile & leaky means Everton fancy chances scoring & Mcnair & Rojo doubt ever come up against someone as strong & physical as lukuka before & Naismith good little player & Blind need pick him up & be aware of threat of Pienaar has when drifts inside creating space down left for baines. 

Could be a very open & exciting game this as I can see a fair few goals & both teams creating & scoring a few today actually. Hopefully get first back to back PL wins under LvG today but this be very tough afternoon for us no matter what.


----------



## Vader

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I think that Everton team actually looks dogshit but they'll likely put a few past us.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Think United will smash Everton making van Gaal the greatest manager on planet before they lose again next week and United are in a crisis again.




Zen said:


> Cesc to score a goal then do the adebayor celebration come on. :moyes1


Well, I wish, but he's not that dumb. Based on how he engineered his move from Arsenal to Barca and when things didn't work out, from Barca to Chelsea, he seems a very intelligent person.




Kiz said:


> wenger to win and then complain about the lampard loan deal


This is very likely.


----------



## Joel

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> wenger to win and then complain about the lampard loan deal


Sounds more like hope than conviction :floyd3


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Di Maria scores a goal, with what I think is the first shot on target for United.


----------



## Zen

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

pienar and naismith have been pretty shit


----------



## Destiny

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Everton have been extremely poor. United looked in total control until the penalty incident. Good save from De Gea but horrible pelanty.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Sounds more like hope than conviction :floyd3


it's words on a screen martin jol.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Was that even a penalty? Looked nailed on at first but I'm sure I saw Shaw get his foot on the ball first on one of the replays.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Aaaaaaaaand Naismith scores.

If Everton can pull this back to 2-1, I don't see LvG lasting until Christmas.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Zen

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wow De Gea what a god


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










I would lick your beard, you sexy bastard.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

De Gea is the only reason United won that. They fell apart in the last 10 minutes and his saves stopped Everton, effectively, from winning.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Season is a complete write off. Especially when it looked like the Everton doctor suggested that Stones had broke something, going off what looked like snapping hand movements. 

Barkley, Mirallas, Stones, Coleman & McCarthy all injured now. Lukaku out of form and playing with an injury.

I'll take top 10 in the league and the Europa League right now..

Thank fuck for the international break. Get Coleman, McCarthy, Rom & Barkley up to complete fitness and kick on.

We've played Liverpool, Arsenal, Man United & Chelsea so far in our opening 7 games. Need to start picking up points desperately.


----------



## united_07

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

de Gea magnificent. Again a good performance from di Maria, Rafael getting a good couple of performances under his belt as well, hopefully he can carry that on.

Would like to see Januzaj get a chance behind the strikers in the next game, not sure why van Gaal isnt giving him much time.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Silver C

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Velvet Skybox said:


> De Gea is the only reason United won that. They fell apart in the last 10 minutes and his saves stopped Everton, effectively, from winning.


It was inexperience with the likes of Wilson, McNair and Blackett playing. Can't be blamed. Once United get an experienced player like Reus or Strootman in, the headless chicken panic time will stop. I believe if Herrera had played, the result would have been 3-1.

De Gea, the shining star from Moyes era. He was the bright spot last season and he's been great this season too. Hopefully, United don't let Perez poach him next season. Di Maria and Rafa were top notch as well, but they have been so consistent in every game that its hardly worth mentioning. Blackett again kept a cool head as he has done so far this season. 

Falcao got his first goal; though I felt he was a bit selfish earlier on in the game and should have passed to Rojo instead of going for goal. But he was clearly desperate for a goal and he got that monkey off his back, so good to do it against Everton. Certainly a lot of positives, but still a bit of panic about the defense. Experienced CBs and CDM definitely a must.


----------



## Rush

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Sliver C said:


> It was inexperience with the likes of Wilson, McNair and Blackett playing. Can't be blamed. Once United get *an experienced player like Reus or Strootman in*, the headless chicken panic time will stop. I believe if Herrera had played, the result would have been 3-1.


:hayden3 at 1) thinking you're going to get reus, and 2) thinking having reus would ease inexperience at the back.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I was watching the match with my step-dad (who is an Everton fan), complete polar opposite reactions for both halves of football. I was delighted with the first half performance although we could have been a bit more crisp and faster with our play going forward but there again, Everton didn't give any of our defenders a real threat at the other end. Second half, we started off slow but after the Everton equalizer we did grow back into it with the Falcao goal and then just sat off again and allowed Everton to attack. My heart was racing in those final 5 minutes where Everton just easily opened our defence up and if it wasn't for DE GOAT, they could have equalized.

Some great attacking play from United though with Falaco and Van Persie having solid games, Mata did well I thought and Di Maria was a real threat down the left again. I also thought Valencia had a good game especially defensively but then he sort of lost his head with the booking and it made sense for him to be substituted.

Our back four did very well with Rojo and McNair having solid games together once again, Shaw had a decent showing but a shame he picked up a knock/injury and had to go off and Rafael was a complete beast once again at right back. I thought he should have got Man of the Match over Di Maria but De Gea could easily get the award with the vital saves he made at the end and with the penalty at the end of the first half to help maintain the 3 points. That last save though from Oviedo was world class.

I also thought Blind had a decent game, broke up play and picked some great passes, seemed to go quiet mid-way through the second half though where Everton gained control.

Still, an all-round good performance (please don't defend for the final 20 minutes again though) and a great feeling to secure the victory.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Stones has injured his ankle ligaments according to Martinez. 

r.i.p in peace our season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Reus? The fuck would we need Reus for?


----------



## Silver C

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> :hayden3 at 1) thinking you're going to get reus, and 2) thinking having reus would ease inexperience at the back.


Not Reus. I said someone like Reus. Though in retrospect, I should have just said Strootman and left it at that. 

Oh well, glad about the win anyway. Off to watch Arsenal/Chelsea and Roma/Juve.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pick your battles, José.

Wenger would knock you the fuck out.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Cahill should have been sent off, ref the cunt bottled it.

Also wenger all day even if he is French.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Atkinson is a shithead.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Cahill should have been fucking sent off. Oscar should have been booked. Had Chambers not been given that absolutely ridiculous yellow he'd have been taken out by Chambers outside the box and we'd have faced a free-kick and not a PK.
We need to bring on Oxo for Ozil tho.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

how the fuck is Cahill still on the pitch? definite red card. Atkinson is a useless cunt.

oh and DE GEA :mark:

some tense moments there, but great win and Falcao scoring his first goal is also good to see. Rafael & Di Maria once again GOAT'ing it up, can't believe Fellaini came on instead of Fletcher, ugh.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mesut Ozil is...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Chambers and Shaw not getting in is odd given the likes of Stones still gets in. *


Masterclass performances by Chambers and Shaw today.


----------



## Cliffy

Ozil :lmao


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Welbeck should have been sent off there, two footed and off the ground.


----------



## DA

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Cahill should have been sent off, ref the cunt bottled it.





Liam Miller said:


> Atkinson is a shithead.





Renegade™ said:


> how the fuck is Cahill still on the pitch? definite red card. Atkinson is a useless cunt.


:whoa



Slient Alarm said:


> I would lick your beard, you sexy bastard.


:whoa :whoa



ROUSEY said:


> Masterclass performances by Chambers and Shaw today.


Classic Hewey :lenny5


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Great win to keep the lead at the top. Thought Oscar put in a great shift, especially defensively. Matic and Fabregas powered the midfield. Schurrle was awful, needs to work on his passes and stop giving way the ball. Costa once again not having a great game, but getting a goal. What you really want in a striker on their off days. Arsenal never really threatened Cech, Ozil was once again woeful. Cahill and Welbeck could have been sent off for their tackles. Nothing more to say except its nice to go into another WOAT international break with a win.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Chelsea won't be stopped.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Disgusting challenge from welbeck also, on another day he, cahill and whoever gave the pena away could/should have all gone.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

DdG is something else. Funny as before this game he had rather poor to average season so far with nothing going well for him, everything going past him with leaky defence & new staff & manager I did think he kick on bit later on in season but last week made error on whu goal & like in previous season it seems to wake him up & respond again which exactly what his done today. When defence in final 10 - 15 mins turned to shit he was calm & composed as he ever was. We need get him on new long term deal with increased wages he more then deserves it & 140 appearance so far in 3 years with us that's quite impressive. 

Back 4 actually did well for large part of the game I thought but were still ropey at times with final 10 - 15 mins we so open at back & only DdG kept Everton out & Blackett to. Rafael played well but made error on goal when ball comes to baines the group/line of defence pushes up to edge of box but rafael stays slightly deeper which plays Naismith onside & he heads in. Shaw also allows him peel off back of him for that header but bar that I thought both our fullbacks were very good today. Seen enough of shaw last 12-18 months to know what talent he is but now his with us, I can see more of him & more see more impressive he looks. Not many 19 year old can defend as well as him at fullback. Also quote strong for his size which overlooked when ball on deck wins most battles even if doesn't have advantage also doesn't require his pace bail him out of sticky situations unlike most modern fullbacks. The only thing that needs to learn is when ball in air has tendency follow ball but not man leaving marker free at back post. He isn't biggest so wont win many duals when ball in air or v big strong players but seems get caught out like did for Everton goal. But apart from that awesome from him & rafael today. We need both those 2 to stay fit for us to have better season which seems unlikely again that shaw got 2nd injury with us so far. LvG said only a dead leg with few days rest & imagine he will be fine in a week or so which is great news. 

Missed Herrera badly today his energy, mobility & pressing are greatly needed in this diamond shape but Toni filled in well in Herrera absence but isn't Herrera nor does he do what Herrera does. Blind rather good to he went unnoticed again but that's type player he is I would worry if wasnt around you add in fact our 11 he was our only cm actually. Rojo ok few moments were went asleep or didn't make right pass but overall played well but McNair again does well. It actually unfair to just drop him after Int break as hasn't done anything wrong deserve to be dropped. Idk if lukuka carrying injury or just out form but lukuka started central but McNair winning individual battle against lukuka & surprised me that McNair mobile & strong enough actually want get tight to lukuka & did it well enough that either lukuka drifted wide by choice or told go wide by Martinez. 

Di Maria again was rather brilliant, can't thank Perez enough to let us sign him. Have keep pinching myself think plays for us now. Goal & assist for him which shows his influence on our play/attack so far. I thought falcao was trying to hard score but now he has think hit form now & carry on into having good games & scoring more. But on flip side mata was average at best but RvP was even worse. RvP doesn't have pace get away anymore & telling that when went 1 on 1 with Howard didnt have pace get away nor confidence want take shot with left foot the old in form RvP smashed that across goal with left but never even bothered to get shot away only being caption that meant he stayed on IMO. 

When gets ball turns inside slow play now & plays simple pass to nearest player or out wide but can't beat his man. Still has killer touch & skill find space & makes great runs inside box but when he & falcao in box at same time both make same runs & like with Rooney I don't see a partnership comming with him & falcao also RvP doesn't do lot work off ball in build up. Wont do much running off ball or down channels like falcao his happy stay static down Center. Still believe this side will play better when RvP isn't in the 11. 

Disappointed in that adnan didnt get any mins but think would of had shaw not got hurt but LvG subs bit strange. Toni going off for Felliani actually meant lost energy & mobility Toni giving us. Could tell when Toni off that baines influence grow as attacking threat. Wilson on made sense & get why played on right as bit more disciplined to track baines but if had chance hit on break with baines pushing on Wilson made sense their but again I would taken off RvP & put on both adnan & Wilson told them go over to right side with their pace on break when baines went forward. 

1st half thought played well but not sure its a pen anyway maybe me but thought shaw might got bit ball first? But baines pen was poor by high standards & DdG made the save. 2nd half we didn't start well & Everton started get into game but didn't create then when baines delivery came in & Naismith scored. Everton had few chances & thought Everton get another but falcao got 2nd & kept control game & wrestled game away from Everton after that but think when shaw went off & when made subs from 70mins & fact don't have exp once had & Everton pushing on meant it going be tough going hang on in their & thanks DdG we did. 

LvG quote after game is bang on & we are that not playing well & still can improve but were winning ugly which what best sides to. So imagine what do when do get it right & we are playing well I think once players back fit after the Int break to beef up squad & providing players stay fit before WBA game think kick on as a team again as think more in this team then what were seeing now & got Chelsea & mcfc on way very soon so going need play well get anything from those 2 games. 

Happy with win. Always goings be hard game & walked away with back to back PL wins for first time under LvG & we can build on that after the Int break when face WBA on Monday night.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The fellaini sub was pointless, he offers fuck all.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wow, Mourinho made Wenger look like a bitch more than ever today, I honestly don't think Arsenal have a bad team, but Wenger seems so stubborn and soft with his players he'll keep playing the same way with the same players to prove a point whereas Mourinho and Ferguson would quickly change something if it's going wrong. Wenger's problem is that the game and tactics have changed a lot since the late 90s/early 00s, but he still seems trapped in that era.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> I would lick your beard, you sexy bastard.


I think Shaw wants in and is making it a threesome.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger: "It was an even game, but at the end of the day they have financial power and used it in a effective way with players like Diego Costa and Eden Hazard making the difference. 

This the same arsenal that said they have 50m every window for the last 5 years but bought fuck all...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Has Wenger forgot he spent 42m on Ozil.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



wkdsoul said:


> Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger: "It was an even game, but at the end of the day they have financial power and used it in a effective way with players like Diego Costa and Eden Hazard making the difference.
> 
> This the same arsenal that said they have 50m every window for the last 5 years but bought fuck all...


I think Wenger's forgotten that we spent 30+ million on Sanchez and have £173 million sat in reserve. Just trying to fish for an excuse as always. 


The only positive from today was being able to ogle Chelsea's doctor, otherwise it was business as usual against Mourinho. The sooner wenger leaves the better.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

wenger crying about money again. all that was missing was a frank lampard loan deal mention.

fact is he's a coward. and his team play like cowards. they were absolutely pathetic. when you have guys like fabregas and oscar continually outmuscling you on the ball, then something is wrong. even at 1-0 down, arsenal just passed to nothing. the 2nd gol summed the game up. launch a long ball to sanchez against 3 players, which he is never going to win, then trot back a bit, watch cesc make a ball over and then kos and mertesacker make no body contact at all with costa, who's allowed to run free with ease.

anyone who believes that game was anywhere near even needs to give their head a wobble. mourinho once again out witted and outgunned wenger. as soon as wenger shoved mourinho, jose had won.


----------



## A. Edwards

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Man Utd/Everton & Spurs/Southampton, but Sky choose West Ham/QPR for TV coverage.. :jones


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

SackWenger.com


----------



## Joel

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I like how Wenger names Costa and Hazard, but does not name Fabregas. Wonder why? :floyd3


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> SackWenger.com


even less chance of that working than sackpardew.com


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Bad For Business said:


> I think Wenger's forgotten that we spent 30+ million on Sanchez and have £173 million sat in reserve. Just trying to fish for an excuse as always.
> 
> 
> The only positive from today was being able to ogle Chelsea's doctor, otherwise it was business as usual against Mourinho. The sooner wenger leaves the better.


And yet only million operating profit :no:
It was a game of slim margins and today the forward line, yes Ozil and Danny and Alexis I'm looking at you, didn't bring it today. The midfield trio of Jack, Flamini and Cazorla was very solid and I felt we made the wrong choice taking off Santi instead of Ozil. We got caught pushing too many players up for the 2nd. Not going to talk about Atkinson.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> I like how Wenger names Costa and Hazard, but does not name Fabregas. Wonder why? :floyd3


Because he's an idiot who decided not to re-sign him, his excuse being that we had Ozil to play in that position, and then he goes and uses Ozil on the wing.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Bad For Business said:


> Because he's an idiot who decided not to re-sign him, his excuse being that we had Ozil to play in that position, and then he goes and uses Ozil on the wing.


He's been poor all season both in the middle and on the wing. Not to mention he spends all his time in the middle anyways regardless of starting position. Would honestly play Rozza and just drop Ozil.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Xevoz said:


> He's been poor all season both in the middle and on the wing. Not to mention he spends all his time in the middle anyways regardless of starting position. Would honestly play Rozza and just drop Ozil.


I'd rather put Cazorla in the middle, Sanchez on the left, and we get Theo back after the international break, so he can go on the right, if he's not match ready, then put Ox there instead. Ozil's looking like a total waste of money, i've tried to give him the benefit of the doubt, but my patience is running thin.


----------



## God™

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You want to know why Wenger doesn't make big money signings? Because if he has a team full of expensive high quality players he'll have no excuse to fall back on when he fails to win the league for yet another year. He's a coward.

The funniest thing of all is that Fabregas, Hazard, Costa and Matic all cost less than Ozil.


----------



## Joel

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The best thing about Fabregas is that they just need one second to make something happen. Truly world class. Comes back to the Premier League and it's like he has not left. 

Costa is the type of striker that isn't always involved, but will still find a way to make his mark. He's a patient guy. If things aren't going his way initially, he'll wait for the moment to exploit a mistake or weakness. 

Hazard's run for the goal was superb. That's what he's capable of all the time. Just want to see it more often, rather than when he wants to do it. 

Oscar's workrate was ridiculous. He was the real man of the match. Others ran the show in attack, so he didn't really get a chance. But fuck, he made sure he was involved in this game. Haven't seen a performance like that from him for Chelsea in a while.

Everyone else bar Schurrle were really good too. If Schurrle isn't on the end of a move he doesn't offer that much else. Willian is by far the better player and I'd rather he start games and use Schurrle as a super sub - a role he excels in.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



God™;40377538 said:


> You want to know why Wenger doesn't make big money signings? Because if he has a team full of expensive high quality players he'll have no excuse to fall back on when he fails to win the league for yet another year. He's a coward.
> 
> The funniest thing of all is that Fabregas, Hazard, Costa and Matic all cost less than Ozil.


I think you need to redo your maths. fabregas and Costa was about £50 million combined, Matic cost over £15 million and Hazard cost a lot too. Ozil cost £42 million. 

EDI: Unless you mean individually, in which case i'm a moron.

But regarding your prior point about Wenger, i totally agree.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sakho looks like a good buy for big Sam.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> I think Shaw wants in and is making it a threesome.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518788945795350528









Erm...on second thoughts, maybe not.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sigh...

This is our second worst start under Wenger. Our worst was 2011.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










:lmao


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ozil forever being the scapegoat at Arsenal :woolcock

Ozil will always play football when his team plays at a high level, attracting markers and moving the angle of attack by intelligent runs. He's yet has the players to do that, look at Germany squad, Ozil had Müller and Klose, Gotze etc. At Real Madrid he had Ronaldo, Di Maria, Higuain and Benzema all of which made runs, stretched defences. Now name a guy who can do that at Arsenal? Even if Ozil fed the ball through to Giroud, he would probably still miss. /Convo zil


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Good to see Ozil's mum posts on here.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Razor King said:


> Sigh...
> 
> This is our second worst start under Wenger. Our worst was 2011.


That included the Venkys 4-3 defeat.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> That included the Venkys 4-3 defeat.


Fuckers saved :kean his bloody job that day with two own goals. We might've stayed up if we sacked him then. Cheers.(Y)


----------



## obby

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

De Gea is jesus.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

QPR are doomed already they should build some youth players through instead of signing rubbish like Sandro and Ferdinand


----------



## obby

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sandro's doing poorly? I was under the impression that he was a good signing for them.


----------



## united_07

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518831831698116609
:lmao


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



obby said:


> Sandro's doing poorly? I was under the impression that he was a good signing for them.


Was reading BBC Sport before and Harry pretty much ripped into him post-match


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518764281131958272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518537910011060224


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

dont even bother to watch the matches vs Chelsea anymore. Just check the result whenever. I already know what's going to happen. Mourinho owns Arsene's soul. Not enough shoves in the world to stop that.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The only player i really pity right now is Alexis, because he's actually making an effort, the rest of the team look lethargic. It's like Wenger's forgotten how to motivate the team, they just go out there and go through the motions


----------



## seabs

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*De Gea :moyes1

McNair was great again and doesn't deserve to be dropped when Jones and Smalling come back. 

Big Sam deserves a lot of credit too for getting West Ham looking like a genuinely good team going forward over the summer with some great signings.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Bad For Business said:


> The only player i really pity right now is Alexis, because he's actually making an effort, the rest of the team look lethargic. It's like Wenger's forgotten how to motivate the team, they just go out there and go through the motions


The one position we could improve at Chelsea is definitely right attacking midfielder. With the way Sanchez presses, tracks back, his pace on the counter and just his quality, he'd have been perfect for us...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *De Gea :moyes1
> 
> McNair was great again and doesn't deserve to be dropped when Jones and Smalling come back.
> 
> Big Sam deserves a lot of credit too for getting West Ham looking like a genuinely good team going forward over the summer with some great signings.*


Think he'll start him against chelsea over jones/smalling?


----------



## seabs

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*I think Van Gaal makes ballsy decisions like that just to protect his reputation so possibly. I'd go with McNair and Jones personally or McNair and someone else with Jones CM if Herrera is still injured. TBH if Jose treats it as a big game then they'll win easily. Chelsea look light years better than everyone else right now including City who constantly look stuck in second gear this season. *


----------



## Joel

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Jose respects (possibly likes) United a lot, so won't be surprised if he'd be happy with a draw there.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That kind of attitude is unacceptable, Joel (and Jose)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We'll either get absolutely trashed or it'll be i'm tempted to say tight draw but does LVG do tight games?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

New thread name is fantastic.

Lukaku is dreadful in general play. Absolutely dreadful. Martinez should know that and thus know leaving him up front alone as a target man is a horrible idea. Everton looked much better second half when they got Naismith closer to him and actually had someone capable of footballing as a point to bounce off. United were quite good. I don't think they function quite right going forward outside of Di Maria atm, but that chemistry should come with time.

Chelsea/Arsenal was as expected. Arsenal just never looked threatening outside of Wilshere, who played some quite nice passes. Ozil was horrendous, but that's almost to be expected at this point. I still think Welbeck doesn't quite fit, as I said when he first signed. He's not an intelligent passer, and he's got that donkey looking trait on the ball. Every time he drops deep and gets the ball, you can feel that any momentum to a move is lost.

QPR are atrocious. Redknapp complaining about Sandro's fitness issues is hilarious considering he signed him with full awareness of them. Amazing how he can try to shift the blame on that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Dave saves.


----------



## Zen

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> We'll either get absolutely trashed or it'll be i'm tempted to say tight draw but does LVG do tight games?


I'm ok with this.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

anyone who plays conservatively against united is kidding themselves

when we play them i hope we just fucking launch at them.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

kiz pls


----------



## ChipsDaily

It's going to be hilarious when we beat City.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

no you lost 5-3 to leicester city pls wake up


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> no you lost 5-3 to leicester city pls wake up


Tbf you lost to Stoke :draper2


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He didn't say they were going to beat City.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I think we play city the week after Chelsea, I'd take 2 points right now.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Oh happy day, I saw Bacuna going into a barbers after work today. :hesk2


----------



## The Monster

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Think he'll start him against chelsea over jones/smalling?


Wouldn't worry about it lads, paddy McNair is next player join our long list of players who have got a injury. He has Pulled his hamstring & is now out next 3 weeks or so apparently.



> ShamoonHafez: Paddy McNair has now been ruled out for three weeks with a hamstring injury.


He works for the bbcsport so yeah. I would be mad if this hadn't already been happening to rest of our defenders so far all season. Think jones & smalling actually back for WBA game providing they to dont get injured before that game in 2 weeks time so fingers crosses their then. Sigh. 

McNair really played well so far actually & way LvG is I would of thought he started him had ben fit again for WBA game. Think Herrera & Carrick will also be back with smalling & Jones for WBA game after the Int break is done with which is good news. 

I'm Very interested see what LvG plans are with carrick actually as Blind doesn't deserve be dropped & Herrera walks back into this side & di Maria stick on no matter what in that midfield area in the diamond shape so carrick only be squad/bench player right now providing no injuries occur to one of those 3 players of course.....

Anyway UK fans next lot of a scheduled PL games on the Tv are as followed

Tuesday 2nd December - Leicester City v Liverpool - kick off at 7:45pm on BT Sport

Wednesday 3rd December - Arsenal v Southampton - kick off at 7:45pm on BT Sport

Saturday 6th December - Newcastle United v Chelsea - kick off at 12:45pm on BT Sport)
Saturday 6th December - Manchester City v Everton - kick off at 5:30pm on Sky Sports

Sunday 7th December - West Ham United v Swansea City - kick off at 1:30pm on Sky Sports
Sunday 7th December - Aston Villa v Leicester City - kick off at 4pm on Sky Sports

Monday 8th December - Southampton v Manchester United - kick off at 8pm on Sky Sports

Saturday 13th December - Arsenal v Newcastle United - kick off at 5:30pm on Sky Sports

Sunday 14th December - Manchester United v Liverpool - kick off at 1:30pm on Sky Sports
Sunday 14th December - Swansea City v Tottenham Hotspur - kick off at 4pm on Sky Sports

Monday 15th December - Everton v Queens Park Rangers - kick off at 8pm on Sky Sports

Saturday 20th December - Manchester City v Crystal Palace - kick off at 12:45pm on BT Sport

Sunday 21st December - Newcastle United v Sunderland - kick off at 1pm on Sky Sports
Sunday 21st December - Liverpool v Arsenal - kick off at 4pm on Sky Sports

Monday 22nd December - Stoke City v Chelsea - kick off at 8pm on Sky Sports

Friday 26th December - Chelsea v West Ham United - kick off at 12:45pm on Sky Sports
Friday 26th December - Manchester United v Newcastle United - kick off at 3pm on BT Sport
Friday 26th December - Arsenal v Queens Park Rangers - kick off at 5:30pm BT Sport

Sunday 28th December - Tottenham Hotspur v Manchester United - kick off at 12:00pm on BT Sport
Sunday 28th December - Southampton v Chelsea - kick off at 2:05pm on Sky Sports
Sunday 28th December - Newcastle United v Everton - kick off at 4:15pm on Sky Sports

Monday 29th December - Liverpool v Swansea City - kick off at 8pm on Sky Sports

Thursday 1st January 2015 - Stoke City v Manchester United - kick off at 12:45pm on Sky Sports
Thursday 1st January 2015 - Manchester City v Sunderland - kick off at 3pm on BT Sport
Thursday 1st January 2015 - Tottenham Hotspur v Chelsea - kick off at 5:30pm on BT Sport


----------



## Vader

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Do our physios use mallets and machetes to conduct their tests on United players?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

January 1st stoke away at 12:45 feck off.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Man United away on Boxing Day. Yay. That will certainly put a dampener on my Christmas spiritay. Gay.

Actually looking at those games they're pretty much all a lock for heavy defeats.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> Man United away on Boxing Day. Yay. That will certainly put a dampener on my Christmas spiritay. Gay.
> 
> Actually looking at those games they're pretty much all a lock for heavy defeats.


Wasn't that the fixture a couple of seasons back and hernandez got the winner while fergie blew a gasket.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What Fergie does in the privacy of his bedroom is none of my business Liam


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Apparently Distin hasn't shown up for training in 10 days after Martinez criticised him following the Swansea COC defeat. 

Everton, that.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sunday 1pm games need to be outlawed. Absolute buzzkill everytime. Either 3pm or 5.30 on a Saturday under the lights.

Scheduling of the Southampton and Spurs away games is an utter joke. Southampton 8pm on a Monday night means people either need to take the day off work to get down there or realistically take the tuesday off since they won't get back till 3am depending on mode of transport. Given tickets aren't guaranteed with United aways and it becomes an even bigger joke with people having to leave it late to book time off.

The Spurs game doesn't even have any trains from Manchester to Euston that arrive before the game kicks off. Again a criminal lack of thought into how the people attending the game will have to manage. Luckily United's support being based in London means we'll manage.

Stoke on New Year's Day at 12.45 with likely Sunday Service routes for public transport will again be a ballache for fans. You couldn't write how far-sighted the boffins in charge are when it comes to thinking about the implications these enforced kick off alterations have on those desperate to attend.


----------



## seabs

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Wasn't that the fixture a couple of seasons back and hernandez got the winner while fergie blew a gasket.


*That was a cracker of a game that about half the stand I was in actually saw the finish to...

At least it's not the early TV game because nothing is better than an early wake up on Boxing Day.

McNair. Fucking typical.*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Apparently Distin hasn't shown up for training in 10 days after Martinez criticised him following the Swansea COC defeat.
> 
> Everton, that.


He must be with David Ngog.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

This will probably be overlooked given it's the international break, but AFC Wimbledon knocked out MK Dons away from home tonight in the Johnstone's Paint Trophy. For anyone who understands the backstory and history, that's a fucking Bergkamp esque beauty of a result for fitba. MK Franchise booing their own team off after the start to their season just underpins the casual and bandwagon mentality that underpins that club and why it represents everything wrong with fitba today.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's fantastic. Seen a few fans of theirs tweeting about how much it means to them. Real emotion!(Y)


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So AFC Wimbledon > Manchester United then? 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> This will probably be overlooked given it's the international break, but AFC Wimbledon knocked out MK Dons away from home tonight in the Johnstone's Paint Trophy. For anyone who understands the backstory and history, that's a fucking Bergkamp esque beauty of a result for fitba. MK Franchise booing their own team off after the start to their season just underpins the casual and bandwagon mentality that underpins that club and why it represents everything wrong with fitba today.


It's too bad it doesn't get the coverage that the FA Cup match got, especially considering the result this time.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ozil out for 10-12 weeks after he injured ligaments in his knee. First victim of the international break I believe


----------



## Joel

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

DieGol, Fabregas, Hazard, Matic, Oscar and Bran. Pls all come home safe :terry1


----------



## DA

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ozil intentionally hurting himself so he doesn't have to play through the Winter.....or against Ireland on Tuesday night 

Coward



Joel said:


> DieGol, Fabregas, Hazard, Matic, Oscar and Bran. Pls all come home safe :terry1


Hendo, Raheem, Lallana, Moreno too plz :jose


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Should just draw sticks for who gets to be in the Euro's fuck these WOAT breaks. You just know Diegol is going to get injured.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

the gol, the.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ozil isn't great at maths, he'll be back in december not what the lad would want.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pete O'Rourke ‏@SkySportsPeteO 9m9 minutes ago
Liverpool defender Dejan Lovren facing spell out after picking up injury on international duty with Croatia. #LFC


----------



## DA

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We are a Skrtel injury away from having Kolo as our only fit CB :lenny3


----------



## Zen

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Ozil out for 10-12 weeks after he injured ligaments in his knee. First victim of the international break I believe


And he didn't even play.....


Hope all our lads come back safe...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

John Stones is to have surgery and will be out for 10-14 weeks according to Martinez.

EDIT: He'll have to catch up on fitness so I doubt he'll be back playing for 16 or 17 weeks, so he won't be seen until February I feel.

Barkley's knee exploding, Mirallas' hamstring falling off and Coleman also having a hamstring problem and Stones' ankle shattering. Why can't Hibbert lose a leg instead FFS.

McCarthy has fallen off the face of the Earth and Rom hasn't been the same since he lost the dreads.

Pienaar has just returned after playing in the first couple of games during the seasons opening and is severely lacking match fitness and McGeady is a potato.

Distin is currently banned from the training ground and Howard can't stop twitching when playing in goal.

We're getting relegated.

*KOGG*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520191884984332288


----------



## DA

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:jose


----------



## Brock

ROUSEY said:


> Pete O'Rourke ‏@SkySportsPeteO 9m9 minutes ago
> Liverpool defender Dejan Lovren facing spell out after picking up injury on international duty with Croatia. #LFC


Give Sakho a proper run now so he can regain some confidence.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> John Stones is to have surgery and will be out for 10-14 weeks according to Martinez.
> 
> EDIT: He'll have to catch up on fitness so I doubt he'll be back playing for 16 or 17 weeks, so he won't be seen until February I feel.
> 
> Barkley's knee exploding, Mirallas' hamstring falling off and Coleman also having a hamstring problem and Stones' ankle shattering. Why can't Hibbert lose a leg instead FFS.
> 
> McCarthy has fallen off the face of the Earth and Rom hasn't been the same since he lost the dreads.
> 
> Pienaar has just returned after playing in the first couple of games during the seasons opening and is severely lacking match fitness and McGeady is a potato.
> 
> Distin is currently banned from the training ground and Howard can't stop twitching when playing in goal.
> 
> We're getting relegated.
> 
> *KOGG*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520191884984332288


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Brock said:


> Give Sakho a proper run now so he can regain some confidence.


Sakho is injured.



Green Light said:


>


You're coming with us to the championship :side:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Kosc sent back to Arsenal by the French team for an Achilles injury...


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Sakho is injured.
> 
> 
> 
> You're coming with us to the championship :side:


See you in the other thread next year breh :hb



Razor King said:


> Kosc sent back to Arsenal by the French team for an Achilles injury...


Yanga-Mbiwa brought in as his replacement. Still not good enough for Pardew mind.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

After a bunch come back broke for united we'll piss on you all and have an 11 plus subs of injury players.


----------



## seabs

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Ozil being out for a while is the best thing that could happen to Arsenal. Otherwise he'd continue to be played every game and continue to be shit because Wenger clearly doesn't have the bottle to drop him for a Chamberlain. Maybe having to fight to get his place back will produce some fight from him on the pitch for a change because 90% of the time in 2014 he's been an embarrassment. *


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Not even 4 days into this international break and it's been carnage injuries wise.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Joel

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Brother DA, thoughts on RAHEEM to Chelsea after he turns down your latest offer? :hmm:


----------



## CGS

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's not happening Joel


----------



## DA

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hazard + 10M would ease my pain

Sounds like baloney tho

BUT

If it were to happen somehow

I would be legit done with football (Forgive me Hendo)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Raheem Wright-Phillips will move back to London in the future.

Probably back to QPR which is about his level.


----------



## Joel

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



STEVIE SWAG'S BITCH said:


> It's not happening Joel


Neither was Torres. Neither was Suarez. The list goes on. The only thing that is certain is that you will botch mathematics.


----------



## DA

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Raheem Wright-Phillips will move back to London in the future.
> 
> Probably back to QPR which is about his level.


Will be fun watching future mifield combo Rodders and Barkley trying to track back on him for Sunderland when both teams face each other


----------



## Lm2

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Man city :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










The Beard is no more.


----------



## DA

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Looking fresh before the sausaging of Gibraltar

The GAWD


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> The Beard is no more.


----------



## seabs

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*And there goes the one reason to like that prick.*


----------



## DA

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What about everything he did for United? :whoa


----------



## ChipsDaily

Yeah despite Roy Keane being a prick he's still possibly the greatest captain we've ever had.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

not to mention an incredible CM


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

City finally linked with Pogba over Barkley.. bye bye Yaya. woo hoo!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

would rather barkley. and we're a much better chance to get him.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

yeah coz it's as easy as that wkdsoul :kobe8


----------



## seabs

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> What about everything he did for United? :whoa


*Love him as a player, dislike him as a person.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pogba -> Chelsea
Barkley -> City

And the world is happy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Let's start the bidding from £129487575849303million, begin.

In all srsness, if Barkley does go then I'll be giving up on fitba, no point carrying on if so.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> yeah coz it's as easy as that wkdsoul :kobe8


I know, dont crush my dream....


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29571633








: omgkeanowithabeard

Worth a watch. Hit that shit on full screen and view that beard in all its terrifying glory.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29571633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : omgkeanowithabeard
> 
> Worth a watch. Hit that shit on full screen and view that beard in all its terrifying glory.


I love him but fucking hell :lol he is so bitter towards fergie and you can tell he just won't let anything go.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Markovic injured playing for Serbia.

I'm wrapping myself in bubble wrap just to be sure.


----------



## DA

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Oh noooo! Not Lazar! : notlenny.jpg

:side:

Would be a great time to play Suso if he wasn't also injured :kobe2


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rodgers will be raging again :ti Lovren and now Lazar both injured


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Turns out Dele didn't ad Ebola



Spoiler


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:lol


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...fe-size-dummy-singer-car-scare-criminals.html

......Norwich fans :kolo1


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

^ :vince3

fuck I hate international breaks, nothing to watch tonight


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> James Brown @jamesjamesbrown · 17h 17 hours ago
> 
> a former Prem club press officer told me his manager (still in Prem diff club) phoned a rival manager to tell him a transfer target had AIDS
> 
> James Brown @jamesjamesbrown · 17h 17 hours ago
> 
> He then went ahead & signed same player after he had put off other manager. London club. Guy who told me listened to conversation in person
> 
> James Brown @jamesjamesbrown · 17h 17 hours ago
> 
> Bloke told me story yesterday. Was one of many things he didn't like about the manager.
> 
> James Brown @jamesjamesbrown · 17h 17 hours ago
> 
> It wasn't Redknapp
> 
> James Brown @jamesjamesbrown · 17h 17 hours ago
> 
> I didn't say he was with a London club now. This happened at a London club.


Definitely Pardew imo


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

that is so horrible yet so hilarious


----------



## DA

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

According to my narrowing down skills, it is probably one of Pardew, Warnock or Hughes

Warnock if I had to bet my house on it tho


----------



## seabs

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*The manager who was put off by it should be hoping he remains anonymous just as much. 

Probably Malcky at Watford.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Malky would probably be my pick. Edit: says still in the prem so maybe not. There's a fair few managers I wouldn't put it past.

What professional player would pass for having fucking AIDS? :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He had to specify it wasn't :arry That was who I thought of when I read London club tbh :torres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Joel

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The "that's not our faults" :clap


----------



## Baxter

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

- Still managing in the Premiership so that rules out anyone not currently at a Premier League side.

- Has managed more than one team in the Premier League so that rules out Wenger, Pearson, Dyche, Mourinho, Pellegrini, Poyet, Monk, LvG and Koeman.

- Happened at a London club so that rules out Rodgers, Lambert, Bruce, Martinez and Irvine.

- Not Redknapp so that rules out Redknapp.

- Happened at a London club they aren't currently managing so that rules out Allardyce and Pochettino (as they've both only managed one London club and that's the one they're currently at).

- Heavily implies that they aren't at a London club now so that rules out Warnock.

Which leaves just Hughes and Pardew :hmm:.

I know who my money would be on, for sure.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










This close to signing that player.

http://www.alanpardewsrandomexcusegenerator.com/


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


>


----------



## Vader

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

DA won't be happy about a video of him leaking online.


----------



## H

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

4/10 reaction to Jagielka's strike. Couldn't even tell Liverpool had conceded. :lmao at SKIPPAHHHHHH though.

Also, 90% sure that's Styles.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Guess Vidal's agent has been let loose again with all the United transfer talk.

Upset about Mata being linked to Juve in exchange for Vidal. On the one hand, Vidal is certainly a beast and if he is injury free, it would be a coast to the top 4 with some other signings like Vlaar and De Jong. But then, Mata is such a true professional and down-to-earth player, it would be a wrench to see him leave - borrowing a phrase from Brendan Rodgers, he's a "good boy" who writes a "lovely" blog - connects with fans so well. If the rumors are true, I'd rather see United pursue some target other than Vidal and keep Mata.

In all honesty though, Rooney, until his red card, has performed well and deserves a starting place despite all the hate. But Mata tho'...he proves club football isn't merely about performances


----------



## ChipsDaily

Rooney's passing is terrible for a #10 though. He should really have above 90%.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










fa NOT IMPRESSED


----------



## DA

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Surely the FA have more important things to worry about, such as their England manager falling out with Prem managers and throwing players under a bus

Who even gives a fuck about this tweet besides the lad who tweeted him and his sloot mother?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

#sket

thank you fa for making me aware of this.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The FA :ti


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

WE BELGIAN SOON


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Son, focus on taking our used up strikers. You will get Drogba next.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He misses Lukaku's python.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rio :lol

why the fuck are we being linked with Vlaar? last thing we need is ANOTHER injury prone defender. no thank you.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Actually read Rio's book today. Guy's a gobshite and I actually have a lot more sympathy with Moyes after reading it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Surely the FA have more important things to worry about, such as their England manager falling out with Prem managers and throwing players under a bus
> 
> Who even gives a fuck about this tweet besides the lad who tweeted him and his sloot mother?


#BUNCHOFTWATS


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Actually read Rio's book today. Guy's a gobshite and I actually have a lot more sympathy with Moyes after reading it.


Rio's been very bitter towards Moyes and whilst we all know Moyes was a flop and made plenty of mistakes, if your manager tells you he's picking someone else above you for a certain game (vs Bayern is the one he keeps sooking about) then you should accept it and get over it tbh, even if deep down you're disappointed


----------



## Shepard

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


>


this makes me miss living with liverpool fans. wonderful.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> Rio's been very bitter towards Moyes and whilst we all know Moyes was a flop and made plenty of mistakes, if your manager tells you he's picking someone else above you for a certain game (vs Bayern is the one he keeps sooking about) then you should accept it and get over it tbh, even if deep down you're disappointed


The complaints about so many little things, so early into Moyes' tenure when the guys just getting a feel for it was pretty ridiculous. He was looking for things to complain about, why the fuck is he coming to negative conclusions about the manage when they're touring fucking Asia. 

Rio was generally absolutely awful last season. He has no right at all to complain about Smalling starting, if anything Moyes stuck with Rio and Vidic too long IMO.

Moyes might have embarrassed himself at times, but I'm starting to think he never had a chance. The dressing room had it in for him from the go, and they would have had it in for pretty much any other manager not named Pep or Jose. I hate Souness with a passion, but one thing he always said which I agree with is that players will always look for and take an excuse to fail. While they didn't set out to do that, I don't think they had any interest in helping Moyes out. Fucking chips. 

I'm glad we overhauled that squad. It needed more than I even imagined,


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Today, the BBC has been going on none-fucking-stop about the prices of tickets to see a game of togger and how many pies United will have to sell in a week to pay Falcao's wage for one week (75K pies per week it was), but Everton have came out and #REKT them.



> Everton Chief Executive Robert Elstone's latest blog addresses the BBC Price of Football study, which was made public on Wednesday...
> 
> I spent a heart-warming afternoon yesterday at 'An Audience with Everton in The Community' listening to a team of people wholeheartedly committed to supporting all residents of Liverpool, Merseyside and beyond.
> 
> I drove into work this morning and was presented with a very different picture; ticket prices rising at twice the rate of the cost of living, whole sections of society priced out of the game and a strong inference that clubs are greedy and exploitative.
> 
> All football clubs think long and hard about ticket prices and most develop broad pricing structures that meet the needs and budgets of the vast majority of fans. Junior prices are invariably attractive as clubs work exceptionally hard to get young fans in their stadia. Many clubs work with local schools, junior football clubs and businesses to offer heavily discounted group rates.
> 
> I would also suggest almost every club offers healthy discounts for the early purchase of a season ticket and, from Everton’s perspective, we work hard every season to offer increasingly diverse payment options to help spread the cost of a season ticket. A quick scan of a published price list, at a certain point in time, picking up only 'highs and lows', misses all of this, and broadcasts to the nation misleading and flawed conclusions.
> 
> By way of illustrating some of these points - and highlighting the real price of football from an Everton perspective - consider the following in relation to our match-goers in 2014/15:
> 
> 
> 1 in 5 (17%) of our 27,500 season ticket holders pay less than £10 per game representing 1 in 8 (13%) of the paying Goodison attendance.
> 9 out of 10 of our season ticket holders buy early and benefit from an average discount of £85. The highest price this overwhelming majority of fans pay for their season ticket is £599 (compared to the BBC’s reported highest price season ticket of £719).
> Only 500 supporters (1.3% of the average gate) paid late and paid the reported £719 after the early-bird window closed.
> 60% of the gate for Saturday’s game against Aston Villa will be paying £30 or less.
> Only 6% of fans at Goodison Park, across the entire season, pay more than £40 per seat; and
> Over the past five years, the amount of money we take per seat – all games and all seats – has reduced by 15% when compared to the rate of inflation.
> 
> Football isn't cheap. Finding the money - even at the above prices - to come and watch Premier League football is difficult and should never be taken for granted. But, let's get our facts right and acknowledge that almost every club is totally committed to providing value for money and making football accessible to the widest possible cross-section of society. That’s certainly true at Everton.





Rockhead said:


> Son, focus on taking our used up strikers. You will get Drogba next.


We'll take Courtois next pal, taking all of the Belgians :brodgers


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yeah, city are constantly praised throughout all articles for season tickets at £299. :moody



All 950 of them! :lel


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29662220



> David Moyes says he is ready to revive his managerial career after his ill-fated tenure at Manchester United.
> 
> In his first broadcast interview since losing his job at Old Trafford in April, the former Everton boss, 51, told the BBC: "I am ready to return.
> 
> "I have enjoyed the time off but I have got to wait on the right job and make sure it's one that I want."


MOYES IS BACK ON THE TOWN LOOKING FOR GASH :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29662220
> 
> 
> 
> MOYES IS BACK ON THE TOWN LOOKING FOR GASH :mark:


Would you be happy if Moyes took over from Pardew?


----------



## seabs

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*He'd be good at a team in the lower half of the table tbf. He just has a very low glass ceiling when it comes to performing higher up the table with higher quality teams/players. *


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

When Arry gets the sack and Moyesy takes over at QPR :banderas

Rio :ti


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sturridge out for another month after suffering calf injury in training


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sturridge injured his calf and is out for another 4 weeks.

Sounds like Rodgers should start giving him 2 days off instead of the one extra day off because he can run faster than the rest of his team. 

Or blame Hodgson :woy

Will miss the Madrid game. LOL

EDIT: fak u cp


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## CGS

#SaveusBalo


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Meh apart from the madrid games he won't really miss any games worth noting. Liverpool should pick up wins against the likes of hull and newcastle without him.


----------



## CGS

Liam Miller said:


> Meh apart from the madrid games he won't really miss any games worth noting. Liverpool should pick up wins against the likes of hull and newcastle without him.


Have you seen Liverpool play before?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yeah Liverpool winning against any team isn't a safe bet this season.

I heard :costa may not be fit for tomorrow. Balls. Oh well, step up Sir Remy.


----------



## Joel

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Could just be Mourinho telling lies as usual. I'd prefer Costa to play this game and then let Remy come in for the Maribor game if anything. Not sure what the line up will be though with the Brazilians having traveled so far throughout the break.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Would you be happy if Moyes took over from Pardew?


Yeah I would. He wouldn't be my ideal choice and I can't say that my opinion of him isn't a lot less than it was before he took over United but yeah, I'd be quite content with Moyes. Having said that I can't imagine there is any chance of him ending up here, Ashley wouldn't be willing to pay the wages he'd want and just from reading that article I posted earlier he seems to want to be able to build a team over a period of years which is something he probably couldn't do here. As soon as a player starts to look good and any other teams show a bit of interest and there is a profit to be made they're out the door.

Although Pardew is absolutely complicit in that. He's more than willing to tout players for Ashley presumably as it gives him yet another excuse and even more room for failure. I don't think he'll ever shut up about Cabaye for example and the media are always ready to defend him by regurgitating the same old lazy excuses. Ultimately though it'd be no different whoever the manager is because Ashley makes those decisions.

Moyes also seems like a decent guy which might not mean much to some fans but when you've had a grade A cunt like Pardew in charge for four years it counts for something.










On a lighter note, this made me laugh :banderas


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Diego Costa, before every game, is doubtful or whatever coz of this hamstring thing apparently, yet every game he plays :kobe


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Agreed w/CGS. We've been balls without Sturridge. Hopefully Lallana starts this weekend.



Renegade™;40856610 said:


> Diego Costa, before every game, is doubtful or whatever coz of this hamstring thing apparently, yet every game he plays :kobe


Yeah, I just laughed when I saw the story. The Daily Mail says he could be out for three weeks. Pretty much guaranteed to start then.


----------



## DA

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I hate football


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> "My belief and training model is to make players better. Part of that is recovery as my game is about pressing and playing at a high physical level. Our second-day recovery is technically a session. The space we play in is very small to reduce the intensity.
> 
> ‘That has worked for me all the way through my life and has kept players fit and fresh.
> 
> ‘That has helped people here like Steven Gerrard to play as many games (as he has). Recovery is vital, physical and mental. I take great pride in it and give it a lot of focus.
> 
> ‘I’m not waiting for a thesis to give me evidence. We’re at the edge of the game creating evidence ourselves."




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521979119152545793

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521976093020942337
Ha ha ha ha ha. 

Doesn't seem to work for the wriggly armed gimp.

Unlucky, Rodgers. Yer scabby lipped, ****** shagging, liposuction abusing, family wrecking, sunbed bashing gobshite.


----------



## DA

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Marty breh, do you get paid for every post or chatbox comment you make about the Brodge?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Marty breh, do you get paid for every post or chatbox comment you make about the Brodge?


I don't know about the rest of you but I usually deposit a small sum in his Paypal account for his troubles.


----------



## Zen

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Yeah Liverpool winning against any team isn't a safe bet this season.
> 
> I heard :costa may not be fit for tomorrow. Balls. Oh well, step up Sir Remy.


Costa hat trick confirmed :costa


Mr Chelsea also gets his 500th start tomororw as Chelsea captain :terry1


----------



## Rush

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Marty breh, do you get paid for every post or chatbox comment you make about the Brodge?


no, he really is just that bitter :brodgers


----------



## Zen

LOL fucking Fernando 

Put 30 bucks on city to score first oh yea


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> no, he really is just that bitter :brodgers





Spoiler: iamatit


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

John Moss wants to read about himself in tomorrow's papers.


----------



## seabs

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Besides the Spurs penalty he called them all right tbf :shrug

Aguero's the 3rd best player in the world right now. Phenomenal.*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Aguero was terrific, he really looked up for it from minute 1 and gave the Spurs back four problems all game. Kaboul was the only defender that managed to maintain his runs at times but the others struggled. An incredible player that is vital for City and they need him to remain fit as he's been so unlucky with injuries for a while now.

On the opposite side what has happened to Soldado? Looks a shell of his former self; can't score, can't hit a penalty properly, can't link up well, doesn't look that interested at times... his confidence has all but gone. I can't see him lasting long at Spurs if he continues this dreadful form.


----------



## DA

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Dat edit. I'm ready, Hewey baby



Seabs said:


> *Aguero's the 3rd best player in the world right now. Phenomenal.*


Not even the best player at City according to Kiz and HOL :Jordan


----------



## Vader

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

My £100 bet with my Chelsea mate that Aguero scores more than Costa (league) looks to be an interesting one.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Besides the Spurs penalty he called them all right tbf :shrug
> 
> Aguero's the 3rd best player in the world right now. Phenomenal.*


Pretty stiff competition.

Ronaldo, Messi, Neymar, Robben, Di Maria for me.


----------



## Joel

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> My £100 bet with my Chelsea mate that Aguero scores more than Costa (league) looks to be an interesting one.


Costa won't get 15 m9.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

one game though


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sunderland :duck


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mackems getting KILLED :maury :maury :maury :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

REKT.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

From Liverpool and Southampton's recent form, we can comfortably say that Lallana, Lovren and Lambert were actually holding Southampton back.

:balo2 at DONNY saving Arsenal again...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

GG, STEAMED HAMS.

GG


----------



## CGS

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Southampton committing murder out on that pitch today. Fucking hell. Shep you still alive buddy?


----------



## DA

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Southampton :whoa


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That was a fucking snuff film :lmao Poyet.

O'Shea is still a legend though.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:hudd


----------



## CGS

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










:clap


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Who the hell is Roger East? Please never let him referee again FA.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> Mackems getting KILLED :maury :maury :maury :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Still level on goal difference with Newcastle.

:evra

PAPISS

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CGS said:


> :clap


If Barcelona scored own goals, they'd score spectacular own goals like that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Always the referee's fault for Arsenal...


----------



## Razor King

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

People forgetting Suarez in the best players list? Not good.

And, please somebody take Sanchez away from Arsenal. We'll destroy him here. I feel bad for him at times.


----------



## Goku

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Aguero's the 3rd best player in the world right now. Phenomenal.*


but what about mario gotze?


----------



## Joel

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What about him?


----------



## Goku

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

yes, what about him?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










GOATRIEL GOATERTAN AW MY GAAAAAAAAAAAAAWD


----------



## Joel

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Goku said:


> yes, what about him?


You tell me. You mentioned his name in a convo he doesn't belong him. So I would like to know what about Gotze? :brodgers


----------



## Goku

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I thought you were agreeing with my question. This is disappointing.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Always the referee's fault for Arsenal...


Not really the refs fault. Though even Steve Bruce admitted that was a foul. Just saying is it too much to ask for refs who can actually ref? We might have lost, drawn or won with a decent ref but you can't just sit there and say allowing Diame's foul to go unpunished wasn't a game changer (especially since Aguero got a player sent off for the same type of challenge and Ramsey got sent off in the CL for the same thing).
Its not just and Arsenal thing. Most PL refs are not good enough to be refereeing at the top level.


----------



## seabs

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Goku said:


> but what about mario gotze?


*Please be joking for the sake of your sanity.

Robben is up there but Aguero is better for me right now. Neymar and Iniesta are definitely as good but not right now. Same for Bale. Modric is probably the closest from Real in terms of consistency right now. Neymar and Bale at their best are as good but Aguero is more consistent right now. Di Maria isn't quite at Aguero's level and no way Yaya is close to him right now. *


----------



## Joel

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Xevoz said:


> Not really the refs fault. Though even Steve Bruce admitted that was a foul. Just saying is it too much to ask for refs who can actually ref? We might have lost, drawn or won with a decent ref but you can't just sit there and say allowing Diame's foul to go unpunished wasn't a game changer (especially since Aguero got a player sent off for the same type of challenge and Ramsey got sent off in the CL for the same thing).
> Its not just and Arsenal thing. Most PL refs are not good enough to be refereeing at the top level.


Actually, I did see that at half time in my game and it did look like a foul.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Actually, I did see that at half time in my game and it did look like a foul.


Exactly. He also lost control of the game for bits and pieces here and there. I don't really like pointing at the refs. I just wish the PL refs are more consistent so that there would be no need for them to be talking points after games. Sadly it seems incompetence has snuck in. The FA really need to start re-evaluating all the Prem refs because referee decisions are becoming talking points too much for my liking. 
Maybe they've always been like this and more video coverage brings their actions into retrospect. IDK. Just seems to me like the standard of refereeing in England has decreased.


----------



## Goku

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Please be joking for the sake of your sanity.
> 
> Robben is up there but Aguero is better for me right now. Neymar and Iniesta are definitely as good but not right now. Same for Bale. Modric is probably the closest from Real in terms of consistency right now. Neymar and Bale at their best are as good but Aguero is more consistent right now. Di Maria isn't quite at Aguero's level and no way Yaya is close to him right now. *


Aguero is among the top 3 strikers probably, certainly not top 3 players. Robben has had that locked up for some time now.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lukaku is once again boss when Barkley plays behind him, who was also boss today. Well deserved goal for the big man.

Unfortunately, the Barkley/Rom partnership means Naismith can't play in the middle and has to play on the wing where he is normally a potato. Well, unless we play a diamond with Rom/Naisy leading the line with Barkley/McCarthy/Barry in the middle.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What about Obertan? He was like an uglier Arjen Robben out there today.


----------



## Goku

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> What about Obertan? He was like an uglier Arjen Robben out there today.


but he shot with his right foot, didn't he?


----------



## seabs

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Not gonna argue between Aguero and Robben for 3rd as they're close enough. Anyone else I will though. Feel like City would be worse off without Aguero than Bayern would be without Robben which is probably the difference for me. Modric is probably 5th for me right now.*


----------



## Shepard

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

at least I was at work all day. Saw the score and I think that's all I need to see. Ah well.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Good to win. We've been better, but how nice to win at Selhurst Park after not doing so there last season. For all the time Fabregas was marked, Matic and Oscar really bossed it. Oscar with a really good performance, so happy to see that. Works real hard for the team, even defensively. The Fabregas goal was class, Oscar's FK was lovely. Cahill was so shaky the first half. Azpi's red card would have bothered me if: 1. Delaney didn't get sent off immediately afterwards 2. If Luis wasn't an excellent backup. Roll on United. Actually that no name CL team first, lel.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lee Cattermole deserves so much better.

EDIT: Deserves better than losing 8-0 and not being involved in top 3 discussions, I mean.


----------



## Goku

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Not gonna argue between Aguero and Robben for 3rd as they're close enough. Anyone else I will though. Feel like City would be worse off without Aguero than Bayern would be without Robben which is probably the difference for me. Modric is probably 5th for me right now.*


what length of time are you basing this on?


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

8-0 :banderas Koeman working wonders at Southampton 

Shout out to Big Sam as well doing a good job at West Ham


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsenal are a trainwreck. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Strange start to the season for a lot of the top teams this season. Even with our straight wank start this year we can go above Arsenal and Spurs with a win tomorrow.


----------



## Joel

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I don't see anything strange personally. Chelsea and City ready to duke it out. Well, City are hoping that's how it ends up instead of them chasing behind our heels until they fall away (inb4 Kizwell tells me NOVEMBER). While the others who are incredibly inconsistent and don't have a great balance to their sides, are messing up left, right and centre. Feels rather normal to me, Hank :shrug


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Expected Liverpool (after Suarez left), and United to struggle this season. I didn't expect Arsenal to have 5 draws in 8 games though.

Kiz and City should drown their sorrows now. They can only win the league if it relies on goal difference, or a Liverpool collapse (that Chelsea started). Kiz, I want your tears in a jar for Thanksgiving, when we don't drop anything in NOVEMBER.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Chelsea will piss the title. Ten points or so. They've got the firepower to beat the shit unlike last year.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

delighted at all the cockiness in october

the collapse shall be even sweeter now


----------



## seabs

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Goku said:


> what length of time are you basing this on?


*Last 6 months(ish).*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Aguero was poor in the World Cup, the fact that he's injury prone works against him too.

He's the most talented player in the league though and I've said that for some time.

Di Maria's been unbelievable in that time. He's played only one game for us where hasn't been clearly our best player. Thought he was Madrid's best player down the stretch of last season too and he also gad a good WC. He's gone to another level since moving from the wing.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Watching MOTD and the defending/goalkeeping of sunderland is hilarious/brutal.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Every time Tadic gets an assist for Southampton, I die a little inside.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

My 5-a-side defending looks nesta-esque after that.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I'd h8 to be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Southampton FC ‏@SouthamptonFC 9h9 hours ago
Koeman: "It will be difficult because Sunderland are strong opponents with a good defence and organisation." #saintsfc

:evil


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'd have released Delaney at half time.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Cannon of a header by Valencia.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Can anyone tell me why a game cant go ahead without a big screen in the ground all of a sudden?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



wkdsoul said:


> Can anyone tell me why a game cant go ahead without a big screen in the ground all of a sudden?


Because the big screen was swinging and nearly fell off onto the seats below.

That wouldn't be very safe for when the crowd is in and the giant screen falls on people.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Because the big screen was swinging and nearly fell off onto the seats below.
> 
> That wouldn't be very safe for when the crowd is in and the giant screen falls on people.


Dat compo though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Which poverty mod/admin changed the thread title? Shep is ruled out, unless he is a sadomasochist. Joel can't spell so maybe him. Money's on BULK though.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Top punnage from whoever did it






:xmasparty


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:evil


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Because the big screen was swinging and nearly fell off onto the seats below.
> 
> That wouldn't be very safe for when the crowd is in and the giant screen falls on people.


Ahh, they made the stories sound like it was just off.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://www.ftbpro.com/posts/crippy....mes-milner-brings-to-the-manchester-city-side

STATS


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Liverpool XI: Mignolet, Johnson, Enrique, Skrtel, Lovren, Gerrard, Can, Henderson, Lallana, Sterling, Balotelli.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Liverpool are fucking terrible, they should be 3 down to QPR.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Spending a combined £40m on Lovren and Ballotelli looks shocking business.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Nothing says good preparation to face Real Madrid in 3 days like getting bossed by the mighty QPR.


----------



## DA

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Bring back the international break plz

We'd get the sausage from Sunderland on this form


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Shocking stuff, QPR playing us off the park.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Everyone talks about Balotelli's off-field and attitude issues.

He's really just not that good. He hasn't progressed as a footballer at all and it was blatant at Milan. I'd love to see his career goal record when you remove set pieces. I doubt he'd average 10 a season.

I laughed when people said it was a great value signing. I'm assuming Milan were too.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Getting outplayed like no tommorow. Should be down a few.


----------



## Vader

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Zamora is bullying the two retards at the back. Ronaldo is furiously masturbating at the treble hattrick he'll get.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

hahahahaha dear god


----------



## Rush

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

balotelli can fuck right off. worse than andy carroll.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

£16 million is a bargain for Balotelli.


----------



## Rush

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> £16 million is a bargain for Balotelli.


i could have slotted that chance for a fraction of the cost :draper2


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Dunne is a better finisher than Balotelli


----------



## kingfunkel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Dunne is more of a threat to QPR's goal than Balotelli. 
His antics cover the fact he's an average player. When you think of Balotelli you think fireworks instead of instantly thinking about his ability. Also most of his fans come from thinking his stupidity is cool


----------



## Rush

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Jesus fucking christ can we stop conceding goals in the last 5 minutes please. Its beyond a fucking joke.


----------



## kingfunkel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Geeeed up sausage

Does Vargas have a Michael Jordan tattoo behind his ear?


----------



## Rush

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> Jesus fucking christ can we stop conceding goals in the last 5 minutes please. Its beyond a fucking joke.


x2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yeah we're not doing anything of importance this season.

Waste of my time


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fuck off and die, QPR.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I can't fucking wait for Madrid to play this lot.


----------



## DA

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:dance2

Eazeh


----------



## Destiny

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I cannot believe life. What is life? What was that? Take the three points and run for the hills. 

If we keep performing like this, we'll be lucky to get 7th.


----------



## Rush

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I can't even feel the least bit happy about that win. Madrid are going to absolutely fist us in the CL.


----------



## God™

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fuck QPR, I hope they go down and never return.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: HENDO (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> GG, STEAMED HAMS.
> 
> GG












Don't worry, THE DARK VILLA will return.


----------



## CGS

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

QPR :lel

We never deserved that win. Awful defending from start to finish. Not to mention I don't understand why we are trying to treat Balo like we treat studge and how we treated Suarez. He's not a striker who can create something from nothing and that is killing us. 

We just got lucky that QPR fucked up all there good chances in the first half


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wow lol, That was fucked


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

A win is a win, still a shite performance though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Balotelli is surely the worst signing of the season. Milan should be happy they got rid of that potato and got Torres.

All these CL games and I can't watch any live :moyes8


----------



## Death Rider

We are so bad this season


----------



## Vader

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Glad to see a penalty given there. Sick of that bollocks constantly happening and defenders getting away with it.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arry's absolute burial of Adel Taarabt almost made that worth it. Epic.

Without Sturridge and Sterling Liverpool would be struggling for top half. Sterling is seriously special.

I knew when that free kick was pathetically floated up in the air exactly what was coming.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:arry :lmao pure gold.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Shocking performance from Liverpool. They needed QPR to score two of their goals for them. 

All in all, a shit week to be a team that plays in red and isn't called Southampton, then.


----------



## seabs

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Acca to win £200 odd. Last leg to go - Liverpool to win. So done.

In other news Balotelli with another 0/10 performance.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

A poster on Redcafe described Balotelli perfectly...

"He's a shit Berbatov."


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Balotelli is playing exactly how I would play if I was signed to Liverpool.


----------



## seabs

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*The best part is how his team mates so obviously hate him already based on their reactions whenever he does his selfish tripe. Don't think I'll ever be able to get over Rodgers replacing Suarez with Mario.*


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We're so bad. Real/Barca/Southampton please take Sterling he deserves better than this garbage team. :jose


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

My God Madrid are going to fist Liverpool in the ass so hard.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Just seen this on MOTD :lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Liverpool needed QPR bottom of the table to score two goals for them in order to win. Outstanding


Real is waiting.....


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We're seriously dreadful. I'd consider just playing Sterling up top. Fit Coutinho in with him so he has someone to run on to his through balls. Johnson was pretty decent, but Enrique had one of the worst games I've seen from a full back this season. He's got no composure, and constantly just turns onto his left foot - even when not under any pressure - and whacks it down the line. How Vargas ran past him twice for their first goal is beyond me.

Someone needs to donate their leg muscles to Sturridge. We're absolutely fucked without him.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Slightly off topic but didn't anyone see Gary Harkins and Jim McAlister celebrate their goal in the SPL with an RKO? Was very amusing.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The bloke doing the RKO bumped the wrong way. 2/10


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

liverpool fucking lotto win jesus christ why dont my teams ever win this way


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

As much as it pains me to say it, that Liverpool win worried me. They're without Sturridge and basically playing with ten men with that overrated, overhyped sack of shit, Balotelli but they still managed to win despite conceding two late goals.

They've also got two handy home games coming up while we'll get royally fucked by Chelsea next weekend. If we're going to knock anyone out of the top four, I actually think it'll be Arsenal.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> As much as it pains me to say it, that Liverpool win worried me. They're without Sturridge and basically playing with ten men with that overrated, overhyped sack of shit, Balotelli but they still managed to win despite conceding two late goals.
> 
> They've also got two handy home games coming up while we'll get royally fucked by Chelsea next weekend. If we're going to knock anyone out of the top four, I actually think it'll be Arsenal.


I'd say that it was taking a page out of United's book but I don't recall a time that you lot were absolutely played off the park by the far and away worst team in the league.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> As much as it pains me to say it, that Liverpool win worried me. They're without Sturridge and basically playing with ten men with that overrated, overhyped sack of shit, Balotelli but they still managed to win despite conceding two late goals.
> 
> They've also got two handy home games coming up while we'll get royally fucked by Chelsea next weekend. If we're going to knock anyone out of the top four, I actually think it'll be Arsenal.


calm down mate, Liverpool are absolute trash this season. QPR scored them 2 of their 3 goals, any other team without jobbers like Richard Dunne wouldn't have done so. I can't see them finishing top 4, even with Sturridge back tbh.

inb4 RUSH still claims they're better than Utd :hayden3


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> As much as it pains me to say it, that Liverpool win worried me. They're without Sturridge and basically playing with ten men with that overrated, overhyped sack of shit, Balotelli but they still managed to win despite conceding two late goals.
> 
> They've also got two handy home games coming up while we'll get royally fucked by Chelsea next weekend. If we're going to knock anyone out of the top four, I actually think it'll be Arsenal.


We're going to beat Chelsea and Liverpool will battle Spurs over 6th place for the next decade.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> As much as it pains me to say it, that Liverpool win worried me. They're without Sturridge and basically playing with ten men with that overrated, overhyped sack of shit, Balotelli but they still managed to win despite conceding two late goals.
> 
> They've also got two handy home games coming up while we'll get royally fucked by Chelsea next weekend. If we're going to knock anyone out of the top four, I actually think it'll be Arsenal.


Mignolet saved several chances that easily could've been goals. We should've been down 3-0 by halftime. We're not good and didn't deserve to win at all. Seriously doubt we finish in the top 4 or even 5. Hopefully something clicks soon but as it stands I'm not sure why anyone would think we were threatening.


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> *We're going to beat Chelsea* and Liverpool will battle Spurs over 6th place for the next decade.


:agree:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

see even Chelsea fan JOEL himself reckons we'll beat them :robben2


----------



## Rush

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> calm down mate, Liverpool are absolute trash this season. QPR scored them 2 of their 3 goals, any other team without jobbers like Richard Dunne wouldn't have done so. I can't see them finishing top 4, even with Sturridge back tbh.
> 
> inb4 RUSH still claims they're better than Utd :hayden3


they are better though :draper2 


we've had a shite start to the season, still in 5th ahead of united, spurs, everton and arsenal :brodgers


----------



## Silver C

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> As much as it pains me to say it, that Liverpool win worried me. They're without Sturridge and basically playing with ten men with that overrated, overhyped sack of shit, Balotelli but they still managed to win despite conceding two late goals.


No worries over Liverpool. They may get good enough to finish 6th or 7th post January transfer window (and providing they bench Balotelli), but currently they are nowhere near causing major problems for United. I'd worry more about the threat Southampton may pose.



> we'll get royally fucked by Chelsea next weekend. If we're going to knock anyone out of the top four, I actually think it'll be Arsenal.


Still think its possible to draw almighty Chelsea. Back 4 with Jones and Rojo is decent if not great. Herrera coming back is a plus. I'd say a win against West Brom, Draw against Chelsea and a narrow win against City (1-0) would be enough to get United back on track.

Arsenal is better than Liverpool and more serious rivals atm. Currently, Sanchez is their star player and the rest like Welbeck, Wilshere, Ox etc are hits and misses every alternate match - very difficult to predict how they will perform each time. Hard to predict how this current team would perform against United. I'd fancy a draw is likely.

The rumors surrounding their upcoming transfer targets are quite ominous, which is what makes them quite a threat. Scheiderlin is being linked to Arsenal. Cavani is prolly coming in and though he's a hit and miss at times, I think he may do well at Arsenal. So, they could become the main rivals for United along with Southampton being major dark horses post Jan.


----------



## CGS

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> we've had a shite start to the season, still in 5th ahead of united, spurs, everton and arsenal :brodgers














Sliver C said:


> No worries over Liverpool. They may get good enough to finish 6th or 7th post January transfer window (and providing they bench Balotelli), but currently they are nowhere near causing major problems for United. I'd worry more about the threat Southampton may pose.


Meh Southampton have been brilliant but tbh I don't think they serve as much of a long term threat. Similar to WBA a couple years back (when they had Lukaku). They've had a fire start but will probably drop off mid season when crunch time hits and most likely finish 8th. 

Over the whole season, in particular when Studge actually does return it will probably end up as us being more of a threat to united than Southampton.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Sliver C said:


> Still think its possible to draw almighty Chelsea. *Back 4 with Jones and Rojo is decent if not great*. Herrera coming back is a plus. I'd say a win against West Brom, *Draw against Chelsea and a narrow win against City* (1-0) would be enough to get United back on track.


You're sniffing some heavy glue you la


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

United/City 1-0. Cripes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

yeah fuck, we're going to struggle to score against a back 4 worse than the one spuds put out.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Carrick will come in alongside Blind to shore things up in those games, we also have the best defender alive to come back in Phil Jones. Clean sheets and Falcao hat-tricks everywhere.

Exciting times. Can't wait for this match tonight after what seemed like a fucking year long break. Inb4 loss.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

carrick
shore things up

:duck


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Safe to say he's better defensively than Mata. Even if I don't really rate him anymore.

De Gea

Rafael Jones Rojo Shaw

Blind

Carrick Herrera

Di Maria

RVP Falcao​
Is a lot more balanced looking than the go hard or go home lineups we've been throwing out in the last month.

I do like how you took issue with that and not Jones though. Glad he's getting recognition. GOAT.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Glad he's getting recognition. GOAT.


^^
Jones is solid if he doesn't get injured all the time. Evans and Smalling though, they should be sold. Blackett and McNair have impressed, though obviously it would be unwise to say they stand a chance against City or Chelsea yet - good potential for the future though. 

But if McNair could outwit Lukaku on a good day, then it's quite possible to imagine Rafa, Jones, Rojo and Shaw pulling off a decent performance against City or Chelsea on a good day. 'Course, there is every possibility for letting in 4 or 5 due to mistakes, but optimism seems rational at this point rather than expecting the worst. Defense is not as bad as some would like it to be. 

Next few weeks will be fun.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Sliver C said:


> ^^
> Jones is solid if he doesn't get injured all the time. Evans and Smalling though, they should be sold. Blackett and McNair have impressed, though obviously it would be unwise to say they stand a chance against City or Chelsea yet - good potential for the future though.
> 
> But if McNair could outwit Lukaku on a good day, then it's quite possible to imagine Rafa, Jones, Rojo and Shaw pulling off a decent performance against City or Chelsea on a good day. 'Course, there is every possibility for letting in 4 or 5 due to mistakes, but optimism seems rational at this point rather than expecting the worst. Defense is not as bad as some would like it to be.
> 
> Next few weeks will be fun.


I could outwit Lukaku if I played in the middle and he was on the wing and never cut inside and was playing with an injury.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's not rational to leap from McNair being good against Lukaku to keeping City out. At all.

I miss when this place wasn't Redcafe. Save us GOAL A GAME BIG VIC.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Feel confident about beating United, literally the only clubs we should feel afraid of are City and Southampton. Not even trying to be cocky about it. None of United, Liverpool, or Arsenal (and we already beat the Arse) look like a threat to us. Hopefully Costa is rested midweek and is ready to go for United. One of Oscar or Hazard (or both) turning up would be good too.

inb4 we lose or draw and I have to disappear in shame :moyes5


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Craig Gardner gonna go HAM tonight, definitely happening.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Safe to say he's better defensively than Mata. Even if I don't really rate him anymore.
> 
> De Gea
> 
> Rafael Jones Rojo Shaw
> 
> Blind
> 
> Carrick Herrera
> 
> Di Maria
> 
> RVP Falcao​
> Is a lot more balanced looking than the go hard or go home lineups we've been throwing out in the last month.
> 
> I do like how you took issue with that and not Jones though. Glad he's getting recognition. GOAT.


Nice looking side on paper but I'm not getting my hopes up on carrick. Been out awhile & heck ask him come straight back in for games v Chelsea & man city. Also LvG likes players play in "natural" position. So Herrera never be on left of diamond & carrick can't play role Herrera plays on right side of it. His at best as CDM which where blind is right now who at best as CDM & doesn't deserve be dropped for carrick IMO & while do love carrick his mobility & awarness despaired last season. Yes say whatever want Moyes didnt get best out players & players standards slipped but like evra like rio once lose that awarness of game basically days numbered & at 33 how will carrick get that back we replaced him in summer in that role with blind & in jan I'm convinced get strootman in replace carrick once & for all. 

Also carrick has always struggled with sides that press him & now that mobility & awarness aren't same as it once was he will be exposed way more if are play him in role as deepest cm at base of diamond especially v side that press high like man city & if Oscar in Chelsea side sitting beside Carrick & hazard drifts inside & playing in space in between carrick & CBS. Blind shouldn't be moved & not sure can even play role on left as Herrera does on other side both are totally different players & why move di Maria anyway? Yes Herrera & blind alongside carrick can do lot running & work that carrick can't which is upside but I don't trust carrick like I once did to me playing him in Herrera role not smart & playing him as CDM would be better option out those 2 ideas but our defence isn't strong part of game & why move blind out area when done little wrong & think doing good job in role playing as CDM which where brought him play. I know isn't great deal of better options in that area if want shore up cm but I have serious doubts that be success if play carrick v Chelsea & man city. Its a nice looking side on paper maybe I'm wrong & carrick be hit in those 2 games be great if he did but not convinced.

Also don't want RvP in that side & in 11 tonight its side that lacks pace. While di Maria move to central area has been great for him & in free role off the front sure he will work superbly just as he did in role at Real Madrid in 4-3-3 used last season. But think mata still has something offer us I think side play better when add pace to side what wants. Lose energy you lose work rate but add more creativity & more passing in final 3rd. Why not play Adnan alongside falcao? He drift to right while di Maria drifts to left by nature but adnan has pace & falcao prefers play as lone cf. Solution fixes lot problems in short term 

Diamond/4-1-2-1-2
Blind
Herrera di Maria
Mata
Adnan falcao

4-2-3-1
Blind herrea
Adnan mata di Maria
Falcao

4-3-3
Blind herrea 
Mata
Adnan falcao di Maria

Its a flexible side & if want replace mata with Rooney in that side if want to. Mata has players alongside him who make run & bit more pace. Adnan gets games & balance side help as have players go wide in final 3rd while have 2 overlapping fullback add natural width. Reason hanging on games at end is don't have players who hit on break late on just lump forward & cant hit on break. Falcao play direct anyway just needs player support him & play off him with pace & find him. I actually think Adnan can play false no9 role. RvP & falcao make similar runs & neither have pace & both like play up top as lone cf if play adnan add pace, Add player who movement cause all types issues across back line, better balance to side as drift wide, wont get falcao way, better threat from players outside box to falcao who thrives on decent delivery, more threat on break & adnan needs game & playing through center in false 9 will work I'm convinced actually as he gets older that seriously could play role. Its a idea anyway.

Team tonight IMO prob be 

DdG 
Rafael jones rojo shaw
Blind
Herrea di Maria
Mata
RvP falcao 

Subs - Anders, smalling, Felliani, fletch, adnan, young & Wilson.

Don't agree with RvP in 11 nor fletch & Felliani in 18 altogether. Think Wilson has role play as I think LvG desperate use him his only true cf with pace with & without ball we have & got big future on him & more games he gets more he will progress. Its a shame got no midweek games to get some more of our squad players game time this season. Not confident keep clean sheet but I can see falcao scoring again tonight his that type player soon as gets 1 he will go on a run of games where keeps hitting back of net. Can see few goals tonight actually & hopefully we wrap up game long before final 30mins this time as doubt my heart take strain hanging on in there late on once again.


----------



## united_07

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> Steve Bates ‏@sbates_people 11m11 minutes ago
> Hearing whispers from #MUFC camp Januzaj MAY start , Falcao on bench but unconfirmed


hopefully the januzaj rumour is true. 

Although not keen on Falcao being on the bench, should be starting ahead of RVP, unless Falcao isnt fit enough

edit: confirmed



> De Gea, Rafael, Jones, Rojo, Shaw, Blind, Herrera, Januzaj, Mata, Di Maria, van Persie
> substitutes: Lindegaard, Smalling, Carrick, Fellaini, Fletcher, Young, Falcao


wonder where januzaj will play in midfield or up front


----------



## Silver C

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Falcao on the bench? Hope he comes on for RVP pretty soon. 

I'd have preferred Falcao and Januzaj to start. I think LvG's logic is that Falcao has had his first goal and he's relaxed now, while the more important issues are that Januzaj needs some action, while RVP needs to find form. 

Makes sense, but even so, one goal is not much. Falcao needs one more good game to truly settle in.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> hopefully the januzaj rumour is true.
> 
> Although not keen on Falcao being on the bench, should be starting ahead of RVP, unless Falcao isnt fit enough
> 
> edit: confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> wonder where januzaj will play in midfield or up front


Flexible shape can be diamond, 4-3-3 or 4-2-3-1.

Side almost perfect bar RvP not falcao. My guess is RvP starting due to fact falcao trip after int break & coming off serious injury maybe in LvG mind that bring him on later & keep him fresh while got Adnan whose freshest player in 11 take spot who needs games wouldnt be shocked if Chelsea game that RvP or mata doesn't perform is dropped for Chelsea. Think LvG noticed need more pace & energy in final 3rd so Adnan makes so much sense also he need games & always said that he make this side better soon in it, now got his big moment to shine. 

Really like that 18 in most part about strong 18 had since LvG took over IMO. Got good depth on bench, got different options off bench, flexible side in 11 & side has pace, creativity, dribbling, width, passing & goal threat. Also herrea being back in 11 is such big thing his importance to us shouldn't be overlooked were better side when his playing. Hopefully get off injury free if got few goals up so rest him for Chelsea game on Sunday.


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The mere notion of United beating us next week sends me into fits of laughter. Let me guess... Juan Mata will score the winner set up by Luke Shaw, with Philip Jones and Marcos Rojo shutting down Diego Costa for 90 minutes?


----------



## seabs

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*People forget how great Jones can be and honestly I don't think anyone in here has followed Rojo's career for long enough to decide he can't be a good CB either. We won't beat Chelsea but I expect 3 teams at best to beat Chelsea in the league this season and none of them will be a top club. I fancy us to score against you though so Jose could drop 2 points if he respects us too much. He definitely won't drop 3 though. *


----------



## DA

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hattricks for both Berahino and Di Maria tonight will do nicely



Joel said:


> Philip Jones


Philip? Are you his mother?


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Man, I'm not saying they're crap. Jones was the only good thing in your defence before he got injured and I think Rojo has been ok in the games I've seen. But we're talking about them keeping out Diegol and Kun here. The two in from strikers in the league (although I should say two of the three, because BIG GRAZ). I don't even think Jones and Rojo has played in the centre together yet. And we're sitting here talking about them keeping those two (nevermind the whole team) out.

And yes, we will lose this season. For one I don't see anyone going unbeaten in England for a long while and two, we'll be going deep in other competition.


----------



## seabs

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*That wasn't really aimed at your post btw but a more general comment at people who write our defence off too easily without the proper knowledge. The good thing in the modern era though is that you don't have to stop the other team scoring to have a good chance at winning (technically true for any era but more so now and you get my point).*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

LOL at all the left footers.

Like the team, think he'll stick with the diamond. Not sure why Neville is talking as if Falcao has been dropped, LVG was being genuine. He's a certain starter next week.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Even if Rojo and Jones mark out Costa, Chelsea are a team where the midfield can just as easily get goals. Oscar, Hazard, and Fabregas (when he moves forward) all can do the job. Same can apply to City as well (Lampard and Yaya on a good day). There were games where Costa was marked most of the time, or was just sloppy and still managed to score. Like I said who knows with football and all, but I really don't think we will lose (or draw even though there is a better chance of this). I could bite my tongue later, but I'd consider it disappointing to drop points to any big club not named City.

The small clubs on the other hand, well that's something that hasn't happened yet, but will inevitably happen. I expect them to happen in cold nights at Stoke and Wet Spam.


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We shouldn't have dropped points to City either. And the only way it happened was because the script was already written for _THAT_ to happen.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Everyone bar Rafa, Blind and Di Maria should be ashamed.

Mata should be sold at half time. Utter garbage.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

A performance as easy on the eye as Phil Jones' facial features.

Herrera has been dispossessed that much it appears he's under an exorcism. Di Maria looks bright and our brightest outlet when we get the ball to him, but as is ever the case there's too much wayward distribution in midfield and West Brom are showing us how to pass the ball around. United are pretty much relegated to riskier passes because the attackers are so spread out and the front quartet are struggling to make space for one another. Van Persie looks hopelessly outmatched on his own with little forwarding support, and Januzaj is too easily marked out of the game.

And Fellaini is supposedly the solution.


Merciful christ.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

sackvangaal.com


----------



## seabs

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Even if Rojo and Jones mark out Costa, Chelsea are a team where the midfield can just as easily get goals. Oscar, Hazard, and Fabregas (when he moves forward) all can do the job. Same can apply to City as well (Lampard and Yaya on a good day). There were games where Costa was marked most of the time, or was just sloppy and still managed to score. Like I said who knows with football and all, but I really don't think we will lose (or draw even though there is a better chance of this). I could bite my tongue later, but I'd consider it disappointing to drop points to any big club not named City.
> 
> The small clubs on the other hand, well that's something that hasn't happened yet, but will inevitably happen. I expect them to happen in cold nights at Stoke and Wet Spam.


*West Ham are playing great fitba this season tbf.*


----------



## Ron Burgundy

WOOLCOCK said:


> And Fellaini is supposedly the solution.



Didn't do too badly there.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That sub tho :banderas


----------



## Silver C

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fellaini to the rescue? That's Krul all over again!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> And Fellaini is supposedly the solution.
> 
> 
> Merciful christ.





Ron Burgundy said:


> Didn't do too badly there.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



MERCIFUL CHRIST INDEED


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Honestly expect Januzaj to go to West Ham in the summer or maybe in January. He is not United material and they will surely want the transfer fee seeing as they may well not get CL again.


----------



## united_07

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Januzaj very poor, lacking in confidence and match practice, RvP wasnt much better along with Mata.


----------



## DA

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Good showing from United to battle back for that equaliser

The better teams usually get a late winner tho


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Sliver C said:


> Still think its possible to draw almighty Chelsea. Back 4 with Jones and Rojo is decent if not great. Herrera coming back is a plus. *I'd say a win against West Brom*, Draw against Chelsea and a narrow win against City (1-0) would be enough to get United back on track.


----------



## united_07

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Good showing from United to battle back for that equaliser
> 
> The better teams usually get a late winner tho


unfortunately none of the West Brom lads were willing to put one in for us, unlike QPR


----------



## Silver C

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

A bad result. Daley Blind was excellent though and provided the face saver for LvG
Fellaini was actually good though glimpses of his old clumsy self showed at times - that's a positive. I feel happy for the afro guy anyway considering the flak he's endured.

I hope all the Rooney haters can see that he's missed sorely. Rooney may be overpaid, but he's been far better than Mata. Both Mata and RVP were terrible.

West Brom deserved the draw.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ridiculous game.

Mata, Herrera and Januzaj were a complete disgrace. The former should be sold and the latter can fuck off to the reserves.

We absolutely battered them in the 2nd half. Should have got 3 or 4. RVP was brutal but was unlucky with that effort. He should always be playing of the striker now, his legs look like they've gone. Fellaini was a beast when he came on as was Falcao. If Di Maria is injured we're done.

Mistakes in the back 4 are to be expected, young players playing together for the first time, but teams score with every chance against us away from home. 7 shots on target given up in the last two games. 7 goals.

Still like what we're putting together, it will take time. We'll beat Chelsea. Sure of it.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Beat Chelsea? A draw would be like a win. And yes, I still think a draw is possible. The last few minutes were good from United's perspective. 

RVP had one good moment but overall his performance was inexcusable. Falcao should start for the next 4 games - all of them are tough. Rooney atleast would be available for the game against City.

Rafa played well except for the fact that his eagerness to get forward often leaves the back exposed. Miscommunication with Rojo as well caused the second goal. An experienced CB should cool both these hot-heads - they are both talented but unruly.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



legendkiller316 said:


> Honestly expect Januzaj to go to West Ham in the summer or maybe in January. He is not United material and they will surely want the transfer fee seeing as they may well not get CL again.


What on earth is this based on?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Sliver C said:


> Beat Chelsea? A draw would be like a win. And yes, I still think a draw is possible. The last few minutes were good from United's perspective.
> 
> RVP had one good moment but overall his performance was inexcusable. Falcao should start for the next 4 games - all of them are tough. Rooney atleast would be available for the game against City.
> 
> Rafa played well except for the fact that his eagerness to get forward often leaves the back exposed. Miscommunication with Rojo as well caused the second goal. An experienced CB should cool both these hot-heads - they are both talented but unruly.


We'll win. We will. I'm all kinds of ITK. Lump on.

RVP can still be a world class second striker IMO, when Falcao came on he was a different player. He can't lead from the front anymore consistently. Has the odd good run in him but it's not enough. Falcao will obviously start, he's incredible and PL defenders look terrified of him. 

The back 4 will improve with time. Shaw was very poor tonight, the first half display was shocking. Jones and Rojo look promising IMO.


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Saint Dick said:


> What on earth is this based on?


The West Ham part isn't based on anything they just seem the type of club he'd move on to. Replace them for any mid table team. My point stands though he's another overhyped youngster who had a great run of form and hasn't done much since. The fact that he plays for United makes him appear better than he is.


----------



## Rush

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

"Liverpool are fucking shite, will battle for 7th" - 13 points.
"United are fucking boss, back to the CL places" - 12 points

:draper2

Fuck me, would hate to see the general opinions of United fans if we were any good this season. Would be mass suicide watch for all.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Chelsea should beat United based on form and overall performances. Chelsea have a very well balanced squad who work tirelessly hard when they don't have the ball and are dangerous when they win the ball back. It will take a while for United to get their balance right imo. 

I'm hoping we put in a much better performance against Hull this week, who will definitely be hard to beat after their draw against Arsenal.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



legendkiller316 said:


> The West Ham part isn't based on anything they just seem the type of club he'd move on to. Replace them for any mid table team. My point stands though he's another overhyped youngster who had a great run of form and hasn't done much since. The fact that he plays for United makes him appear better than he is.


Nonsense. He showed world class potential last season and was United's second best player after De Gea. He's a massive talent.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> "Liverpool are fucking shite, will battle for 7th" - 13 points.
> "United are fucking boss, back to the CL places" - 12 points
> 
> :draper2
> 
> Fuck me, would hate to see the general opinions of United fans if we were any good this season. Would be mass suicide watch for all.


Wasn't that last season?

We've played far better than Liverpool and will finish at least 5 points ahead of them. I'd bet my existence on this forum on it.

I'd love to know our goal record with and without Falcao on the pitch this season. He makes such a difference.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I was very disappointed with the first half display, we played some decent stuff but again, it was slow, plodding and wayward. It was basically play the ball to the wing, have no options or real movement going forward, pass the ball sideways - then to the back four and then hoof the ball up the pitch and give possession back to West Brom. Rinse and repeat and that was what the first half was like for us. Second half though that all changed and we had a fantastic 15-20 minute spell, faded off after we scored our first goal and then eventually came back into it for the final 10 minutes.

Herrera looked rather sluggish tonight but he might not be fully match fit due to just returning from another injury, Mata was so poor, his worst game for United so far. I held my head in my hands when I thought another repeat from Leicester was going to happen when Mata got knocked off the ball easily in the opposition half due to not paying attention and reacting slowly and I genuinely thought West Brom would go on a fast counter attack but luckily, nothing progressed from it.

Van Persie had another invisible performance but as soon as Falcao came on for the last 20 minutes, Van Persie got more involved and started to cause the back four more problems with his movement and link-up play. Falcao despite not getting a goal looked really good causing the West Brom defenders a lot of problems. I loved the way when every aerial ball was knocked his way he was getting stuck in and out muscling the centrebacks off the ball and retained possession well to bring the wingers/fullbacks into play.

Fellaini looked great when he came on, he's a good back-up option when playing the midtable teams and surprise, surprise he looked much better when playing a more advanced role. He took his goal wonderfully also and should be used in this role a lot more as it suits him and is a nice Plan B. Blind had a solid game I thought, he broke up the play, read the game well at times, his passing was spot on and he scored a delightful equalizer.

Rafael had another good game and really should have got an assist today and I thought Jones and especially Rojo got better in the second half. Shaw had a bad day and Di Maria had some real flashes of brilliance again and another assist added to his name.

A shame we didn't get the 3 points, which are vital with the next couple of big games coming up but after all that happened, I'd take a point.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

At least you have that 1-0 win over City to look forward to.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I thought the Man United defence was decent if not great when SAIDO slotted the second.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## The Monster

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1st half was garbage. Totally let WBA play were playing high defence which is good thing but means bugger all if side doesn't press high, 2 separate things that need work in tandem to be effective. If play high but put no pressure on ball high lot gaps in behind when facing quick players if play high & squeeze game high then different as forces teams withdraw deeper & make mistakes & get ball lot sooner & retain possession. Isn't rocket science just basic stuff. Press high has start from top of pitch with most advanced player normally CF which RvP wont/can't do so that's big issues & playing that way with high line but no pressing lead to being main reason for the chances WBA created in 1st half. Among with poor individual mistakes by players to obviously. 

First goal shaw goes up pitch but doesn't make decision to either get ball or take man out or both & WBA spring off into counter off his mistake into space down right shaw has left, shaw tries get back while Rojo should shift across more quicker & blind should go back into more central role to fill in. In fairness wisdom picks lovely pass out & what finish 1-0 to WBA. 

Thought their goal woke us up actually in 1st half. Had lot ball but missing killer pass in final 3rd & weren't quick enough with ball the quality coming from di Maria out wide but no movement to get on end of any of his deliveries so 1st half bit aimless play with lot ball but no end product. 

Herrera wasnt match fit so Felliani coming on at HT To add that threat in box from crosses & high balls when we delivered balls into box made sense & Herrera off was fine. Come out 2nd half & played really well & really chuffed for Felliani didn't expect that though it's not foul but see playing well. But goal saw Felliani drop deeper afterwards & the team not going as direct as were when we were trying get that 1st goal which didn't help our chances getting 2nd goal earlier. Felliani had a good game when on & actually put himself into LvG thinking to start v Chelsea now. 

Still playing well but WBA slice through with quick counter attack. Gap appears in middle jones comes out in cm zone no idea why. Rojo pushes up but should actually come over more & rafael drops deeper meaning now onside its great finish mind you but 2 WBA goals came from only 2 of WBA shots that both off the back of poor individual mistakes in our defence. 

I actually didn't see us scoring after that tbh as 2nd WBA goal took wind out of our sails. Killed momentum had going & wasnt till 75-80th min when WBA retreated deeper & deeper & we trying hard without really look threatening that slowly getting back into game & blind shows his qualities. Bend ball around 3 WBA players & gk into bottom corner I thought final 10-15mins see us as most likely get goal & thought overall deserve that 2nd goal.

Couple things that does worry me. Mata is the biggest his not taken chances with Rooney out. Really want him be successful here but to slow on ball & gets knocked off it to much. When game like this when its tight I want him be player create & find pass yet wasnt him looking create was di Maria game passes him by & lucky stayed on as long as did. Wont play v Chelsea now IMO.

Mistake happen in games at 19 shaw make them it happens. How learn how grow how progress as player 1 bad mistake shouldn't over shadow a decent game I actually thought when got 65mins he came alive way more. Ghosted past few WBA players with driving runs from deep that more of shaw want see & him & di Maria still trying find connectin to their play it takes time. Same about Adnan that first game his started in months his bound to be rusty yes wasnt best game he had but quality their to impress & far worse players in side tonight then him. I hope stays in 11 he needs games to get back fit & only do so playing you don't lose quality he has through 1 average game where he was rusty as hell, jeez.

Rafael mistake plays its part to WBA goal. It more of kick nuts as take that out was a solid enough game again by him but v WBA one thing v Chelsea & man city that's a different ball game can't do that against them otherwise were toast. Like said Individual mistakes cost us shit happens. Took awhile see him & adnan combine well see rusty as pair & need games to get better.

Can't fault di Maria after int duty he was always going be subbed off. Got think about upcomming games & if di Maria feeling dead leg then don't risk injurying him for sake of it. Take him off & let him heal over this week for game on Sunday. He was 2nd to blind as my motm for us tonight. Can't fault either player blind though having do all work in cm a fit in form Herrera helped but he given run around as little cm protection & back 4 are making mistakes so he will get caught out few times trying plug up all holes but can't fault him for willingness to get to players to want win the mini battles on pitch. Need be aggressive in PL & he is that. Starting become bigger fan of his by each passing week. Why hiddink plays him lb for Dutch side I don't know. 

Rojo & jones are very ying & yang. Certain times as pair look solid enough then look shaky 5 mins later & same applies to them as individuals to. Very inconsistent & mixed bag I accept that were a very top heavy team & that at the back always going be issues & what get with our defence is at times naivety & mistakes but then in flashes look decent & solid enough. But mainly its all bit indifferent no consistency in defence right now. What want from this back 4 is to stay as it is for awhile might sound bit daft but my thinking is that chopping & changing wont help & back 4 needs grow as unit to get better it only way you can improve & making individual mistakes can be rectified you can learn to improve week by week. I'm disappointed that let in goals in way they did but not mad at players as new back 4 & defence that will have learn & grow up & take serious amount hard work & time to get any better. Patience is key with them.

Mainly though I was angry at our caption RvP. I get as cf need be arrogant & selfish but I said this before that RvP has no pace anymore & very static as player isn't lot movement to his game only comes alive when ball near him & way playing it clear that not cf that wants high crosses & needs movement & pace around him. When got ball he very selfish or lost it. Very serious lack effort by him which pissed me off. Only time actually bothered was when saw subs warming up late on & falcao warming up & then switched on I feel that he thought about get hooked so thought better start making impression only then he had decent effective on our game & only when falcao came on to who has movement who thrives on crosses & occupying cf & Felliani did that to that RvP found Space to manoeuvre ball to wide player in between lines & be effective in game. The only time he looked half way bothered when then which is pretty poor. I expect adnan keep ball longer as rusty & still kid & make bad decisions not 31 year old caption who ran mata close to competition of who can run the least & seem less interested in this game. Sounds harsh but way come across to me I really don't want RvP in side v Chelsea I want Falcao to play instead. Who did more in less mins then RvP did in whole match something very wrong with RvP & playing him like playing with 10 men now, worrying.

I wonder If play Xmas tree formation its odd one but think about it 

DdG
Rafael jones rojo shaw
Herrera Felliani or Carrick Blind
Adnan di Maria
Falcao

You have 2 floaters off cf that drift wide it system that allows floaters to create in between lines & adds that balance in final 3rd as both on more "natural" sides. Got solid base of 3 cms. Play blind slightly to left if carrick starts as 2 sitters but tell herrea be one that push on more from right or play blind & Herrera deeper & tell Felliani push on like he did tonight. Falcao plays as lone cf which what he wants as have more movement with him in side & width comes from both overlapping fullbacks & got more solid looking Side down middle in cm to protect 2 CBS. It Must be worth a try if nothing else? 

Anyway disappointed in parts of today performances & annoyed didnt win but I thought the draw was fair result in end, WBA good side thought get relegated when season started but having seen them & players have think have enough to stay up & 11th-14th should be were they should be aiming to end up this season. Next up for us is Chelsea on sunday at OT in a massive game & will need improve so much more then what have done so far to get anything from that game but I'm excited about game that game last season big games felt like doom & gloom before games had even started but I'm not going get down beat by games like today it sucks sure & didnt win now but move on to next game under LvG see what trying do & fair away from Chelsea & man city but journey back to top was going be tough but more enough reason feel have manager in place get back there again in end & still feel more come from us as the season goes on.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Before the season in my mind: "Van Gaal won't take any nonsense. If players are playing poorly, they'll find it hard to get into the team. Even Van Persie."

Van Persie has been playing like a fucking retard for weeks and he's untouchable. Play Falcao for the love of Christ.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


>


This is terrifyingly exceptional. 

United woulda won that game if they still had the best English striker since Ian Wright in their squad.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> This is terrifyingly exceptional.
> 
> United woulda won that game if they still had the best English striker since Ian Wright in their squad.


It must really hurt seeing him score this weekend for Palace too.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

God knows what happened to Mata, was never ever so shit for us. He used to be the type of player who would come alive when the team have gone down. Even carried the team at times. Been shite this season though, United KILLED him. RVP (apart from the strike that hit the post), was useless. I don't think he's been good for a while now. Fellaini coming on as a sub was a good move, he might be okay in that much needed change role, who knows. Berahino is a good little player, and Sessegnon's goal was quite nice. Chelsea will have to have some terrible collapse to not get three points. Just hope for no injuries in the CL tomorrow. I'll be rooting for United for that 1-0 against City, tho.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

A draw wouldn't totally surprise me considering it's an away game for Chelsea. They'll set up defensively.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

RvP is over the hill. A great player (and an even greater cunt) but age catches up to even the best of them. No idea why LVG gave us Welbz but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mata was so, so bad for us. like, wow. regardless of how cuntish Rooney is, can't wait for him to be back ahead of him the way both have played this season, Rooney has been the better option.

Januzaj was trash aswell, shame Di Maria had to come off as Young for Januzaj should've happened. RVP with another fairly useless display yet he'll get picked again next week anyway.

very strange that WBA had 2 shots on goal (?) and scored 2 goals. ridiculous really.

we'll come good, and finish above Liverhampton and Spurs, cheers RUSH :kobe3


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> A draw wouldn't totally surprise me considering it's an away game for Chelsea. They'll set up defensively.


If it's anywhere near as bad as last season's fixture then literally watching paint dry would be riveting in comparison.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524465198330281984
Who do we think he was talking about?

I'm guessing Fatty 'Better Than Leighton Baines After A Semi-Decent Season According To The WF Experts' Shaw.

EDIT: He maybe saying what's the point, but I just want to laugh at Fat Boy a little more.


----------



## Haza

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

How is RVP getting in ahead of Falcao on current form let alone fucking Januzaj. I would ask if LVG is on drugs but he's Dutch so I don't really need to bother


----------



## Vader

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Thought West Brom looked very good early on. We should have put the game away though as we controlled a lot of it - didn't do a right lot though. Mata was terrible, Januzaj was wasteful, RVP seems to have lost all ability and Shaw was awful. Rafael is a liability but I've said that for a while. Rated him fairly highly at one point but he's not good enough, just isn't 'smart' enough - constantly out of position. He'll get a free pass from everyone as he attacks well though. Don't think the rest were too bad. Di Maria wasn't as good as usual but still looked capable of creating something, Falcao had a good cameo and Fellaini caused havoc when he came on. Rooney would genuinely do better than Mata/RVP, not a fan of the guy but he's done alright this season - despite what some might want to believe. He's still a bellend.

Anyone who genuinely thinks we're beating Chelsea or City need their heads examined. We're conceding at least 3 against both of them. Not a fan of being negative but can't really see another scenario.


----------



## Rush

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Wasn't that last season?
> 
> We've played far better than Liverpool and will finish at least 5 points ahead of them. I'd bet my existence on this forum on it.
> 
> I'd love to know our goal record with and without Falcao on the pitch this season. He makes such a difference.


Nah last season United fans still had hope that it was just due to Moyes, spend a bit of cash and the team would be fine. This season you've spent an utter fuckload, got a manager that is more liked and respected and now the hope is getting crushed under the weight of Shaw et al. 



Renegade™ said:


> we'll come good, and finish above Liverhampton and Spurs, cheers RUSH :kobe3


if the delusions persist, please see a doctor renegade <3


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Not seen the Stoke game footage.. Moses a cheat?


----------



## Vader

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yeah, it was dreadful. He was brushed by an arm with the equivalent force of an eyelash falling on your body.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Di Maria seems to have suffered a dead leg. Reports are reassuring; he should be fit for Chelsea. At this stage, the team is heavily dependent on him despite some good performances from others. Its not healthy to put most of the pressure on one player, but there you go, that's the way it is.



Rush said:


> Nah last season United fans still had hope that it was just due to Moyes, spend a bit of cash and the team would be fine. This season you've spent an utter fuckload, got a manager that is more liked and respected and now the hope is getting crushed under the weight of Shaw et al.


This season, United got a manager that was able to attract world class talent like Di Maria and Falcao which Moyes would have never done. Yes, perhaps Di Maria had no choice with PSG backing out and Falcao was desperate to leave Monaco and his Real Madrid move didn't work out, but even with those constraints, they would never have gone to United if Moyes had still been there. Van Gaal has also now clearly stated that he prefers attacking football even against Chelsea on sunday - a braver approach than Moyes has ever taken. 

Not saying this means LvG will be a success or that Moyes is totally bereft of skills. Its just that Moyes was not fit for United and LvG could be given a longer rope.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

My sources have told me that Rojo signed for United because he wanted to join Jones, Rafa and Fat Boy in a decent if not great defence.

Other sources although not confirmed have told me that Di Maria joined because 3 at the back and Falcao joined because they won loads of games in pre-season and looked set to win the league.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You seriously can't blame Moyes for Di Maria and Falcao not being available last season. United had Champions League last season, so of course they would have bloody signed. They didn't sign this season because the chance came up to play for an angry otter. They signed because they're making ludicrous money at a big club. Also Falcao is allergic to playing in the Champions League.


----------



## Rush

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Sliver C said:


> Di Maria seems to have suffered a dead leg. Reports are reassuring; he should be fit for Chelsea. At this stage, the team is heavily dependent on him despite some good performances from others. Its not healthy to put most of the pressure on one player, but there you go, that's the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> This season, United got a manager that was able to attract world class talent like Di Maria and Falcao which Moyes would have never done. Yes, perhaps Di Maria had no choice with PSG backing out and Falcao was desperate to leave Monaco and his Real Madrid move didn't work out, but even with those constraints, they would never have gone to United if Moyes had still been there. Van Gaal has also now clearly stated that he prefers attacking football even against Chelsea on sunday - a braver approach than Moyes has ever taken.
> 
> Not saying this means LvG will be a success or that Moyes is totally bereft of skills. Its just that Moyes was not fit for United and LvG could be given a longer rope.


I agree with Bulk's comment to begin with and secondly your post has nothing to do with my point that the hope of United fans should be diminishing when they realise their team is proper gash.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I was not talking specifically about Falcao or Di Maria. I was merely saying Moyes' negativity would be a turn off for such world-class players. Besides the prospects of a fat paycheck and CL football, the manager's tactics and art of persuasion also factor in the ability to attract talent. Moyes may develop that in time with experience, but a jaded United team inherited from SAF was not a good place to begin learning for him. But LvG has experience coaching the best and can deal with it if given the chance.

Forget it. Sick of LvG vs Moyes debates when Moyes is history anyway.

United fans can still hope for a 4th place finish. Its too early to tell and the Jan transfer is looming as well. But one thing is sure - even if Manchester United becomes a balanced team and reclaims top 4 spot again, the era of domination is over for good. All the clubs have improved to such an extent and the lower table teams are no longer afraid. The same holds for City, Chelsea, etc. That much I concede, but there is no reason for gloom and doom with enough talent in the team.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm fairly sure a fat wad of cash was what did it. Falcao went to play for bloody Ranieri at Monaco. When you throw around the kind of money United did, players would have signed on to play for Piers Morgan.


----------



## seabs

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*We're a lot better than we were last season. Not sure how that can even be disputed tbh. Last night two defensive errors cost us not West Brom playing better than us. Thought we should have had a penalty for that handball too but whatever, those 50/50's just aren't going our way right now. Ideally we'll keep a consistent back 4 for a run of months now and hopefully get them playing as a unit. Their 2nd was a classic case of what happens when a back 4 isn't familiar playing with one another. If we stick with a back 4 and after a few months playing with each other they still can't defend as a unit then fair enough but the 1st part has to happen before the 2nd part. 

It's really too early to make end of season predictions but I haven't seen anything yet to suggest that Liverpool are comfortably better than us like last season.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I dreaded watching us last season. It's not comparable.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The next few games for United will tell us a lot. Of the 8 games so far, six of those teams are in the bottom half, and the other two are Swansea & West Ham, with both of those games at home. A return of 12 points from those is poor IMO. After games against Chelsea, City, Arsenal, Liverpool and the likes, those missed points from the supposed easy start could look even worse then.

No doubt United do look more dangerous going forward and are better to watch, and there's been injury problems, especially defensively. I still don't get a lot of confidence from them though tbh. They just look too soft to me. With a run of games for Shaw, Rojo, Jones & Rafael at the back, that should change.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Moyes has been better based on what has happened so far. Only 1 point less at this stage, far harder Prem fixtures and Moyes wasn't given £160 million to spend and whatever premium wages the likes of Falcao are on to offer. Oh yeah and he was safely through to the 4th round of the League Cup by now (compared to the MK Dons massacre) and going good in the CL.

I think you guys are being clouded by last season as a whole. As for this season, no away win so far in League or Cup. Dat 4-1 thrashing of Swansea though at the Liberty under Moyes on the opening day with that champagne fitba. #FUSTICE


----------



## seabs

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Given how often we've had even close to our best team we have right now available this season deciding our future based on the first 2 months is misguided. The team that played against Swansea was totally different to what would play against them now so factoring in that game is misguided and using the MK Dons match as any significance is hilarious. Since the Burnley game at the end of the transfer window we've done pretty good. Burnley game we were missing a lot of players and had 2 stonewall penalties denied. QPR are QPR. Leicester collapse was bad but we were great going forward. West Ham and Everton games were very good and most importantly we defended leads in both games very well despite intense pressure. The main thing I'm taking from it as a Utd fan is we have cause to be optimistic which we never had last season. It started off bad and only ever looked like getting worse. We couldn't defend and couldn't attack. At least we can attack and score plenty of goals now. Defensively is still an issue but I'm not sure how anyone can write off the effect that Shaw, Rojo and Blind could have on it yet. Will we get top 4? Maybe. We never stood a chance last season and that's the difference. 

Will be interesting how hard we push for the FA Cup this season. Usually it means nothing but it could be very important for us to go far in this season to inject winning confidence into the team if nothing else and ease some pressure on the team like Arsenal's win last season.*


----------



## Silver C

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The current squad would have beat Burnley and Sunderland easy. Would then be 16 points and at 4th, and no-one would be complaining about a draw with WBA or loss against Leicester.

Not crying over spilt milk, but just shows the fickle nature of it all. Even if the game with WBA had been won, no-one would have said United can challenge Chelsea and City for top spots. Now, after a draw with WBA, no-one is saying United can challenge Chelsea and City. Nothing's changed. However, mounting a challenge for 3rd and 4th spot seems doable and this is the hope that everyone following United has this season.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Might have to change my tune about the Chelsea/United game this weekend. Remy out, Costa highly unlikely. Looks like Drogba up top. Would love Hazard to be top for the game. I guess a draw wouldn't be terrible then (as long as United get that 1-0 against City).


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Costa will play. He's not really injured and never has been.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Bit late on this but whatever. 

Do any of you think that Berahino will still be at West Brom this time next year? He seems to be the next big thing and he's ticking all the boxes for it to be a high price purchase (E.G. Young, English, Class)


----------



## Vader

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He'll go to Liverpool.


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Costa will play. He's not really injured and never has been.


He is injured, but he will better in time for this game. I have no doubt about that.


----------



## God™

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He'd want to be because Drogba really isn't up to starting these games any more.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> He is injured, but he will better in time for this game. I have no doubt about that.


Lies. He gets a bonus to put on a limp every now and then. Jose just fucking hates Spain.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's all MIND GAMES.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Costa will play, and likely score :jay


----------



## Nov

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

anyone here a west ham supporter that goes to games?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We Valdes now.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Not sure why we went cold on him. Seems odd considering it's a position we know we need to strengthen and he's free.


----------



## DA

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm done with this season, brehs

See you all in the US sportz threads


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So happy I don't watch American sports right now.


----------



## DA

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm glad you don't too :stephenA3


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If Costa starts, kick him until he's taken off.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Isn't that how Fellaini always plays?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Isn't that how Fellaini always plays?












Occasionally though, yeah.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

still cant believe some people were saying he fouled Lescott and that goal shouldn't have stood :lol


----------



## Brock

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So we are not signing Valdes anymore, and it looks like he is off to Manchester United?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Brad Jones > Victor Valdes.


----------



## Vader

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Bruce Jones > Brad Jones


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> If Costa starts, kick him until he's taken off.


Kick feck out of the lot of them, not that we have anyone to do that like we use to when needed. Hopfeully we'll season 05/06 them with fellaini doing a fletch and scoring a beauty header.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

we don't need Fellaini to do that, we still have the great man himself to do it


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Kick feck out of the lot of them, not that we have anyone to do that like we use to when needed. Hopfeully we'll season 05/06 them with fellaini doing a fletch and scoring a beauty header.


We should do a _Reyes_ on Hazard.

You're right though, we won't because we have a team full of soft twats.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Brock said:


> So we are not signing Valdes anymore, and it looks like he is off to Manchester United?


De Gea off to Madrid then.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Valdes is better anyways. Or was at least.

De Gea has been poor outside of one game this season. lelmozza.


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Starting to get that annoying feeling of United raising their game and winning on Sunday now :no:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I have a feeling Costa will flop against Man U.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

No, no, no. This is what they said before the 'Pool vs Real game. Massive underdogs, shouldn't be underestimated, Balotelli will come good, etc etc...and look what happened.

Let's just keep saying Chelsea are the favorites going in and United's defense is gonna run ragged. Then, we can gloat if it turns out to be a draw atleast.

On an unrelated note, Real vs Barca should be great tonight. Know this isn't the La Liga thread, but I predict it will be similar to the 2012 El Clasico which ended in a 2-2 draw with goals from Messi and Ronaldo.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well Pellegrini can't moan like the bad loser he was when Stoke had the audacity to play to their strengths at the Etihad and stop City playing to win. West Ham by far the better side.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We could've done with Song.


----------



## zaqw222222

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Entertaining match. Well played West Ham


----------



## Nige™

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Adrian has been pretty gosh-darn impressive since City beat them 15-1 or whatever in the milk cup. Extremely tidy deal to bring him in.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

rubbish and the title is gone, no matter what happens tomorrow.

team needs to be given an absolute belting by pelle, but he needs to take some of the blame here. silva NEEDS to be behind the striker. we keep going light in midfield when all 3 of our starting midfielders are out of form. we don't have a striker who can just drop back and play seamlessly in the midfield. most teams that we've lost to have outplayed us in the midfield. we're getting quite easy to play against now, just load the midfield, win the ball and break down the left hand side, because you won't face any opposition.

it reeks of 2012-13 all over again. embarrassing ourselves in the cl again, and having a massive hangover the season after winning the league. and unless it changes quickly we're in a fight suddenly for 2nd.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Give the title to Chelsea already.




Slient Alarm said:


> We could've done with Song.


No shit. We could have either, but Wenger thinks legless Arteta and brainless Flamini is better than Song. So yeah...


----------



## Razor King

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

City remind me of yesteryear Arsenal and Chelsea of yesteryear United. Arsenal fell off the pedestal after every season we won the League. City seem to be doing the same, whereas United and Chelsea have remained sharp as ever - winning back-to-back titles.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Makes me feel a touch better that about our result there last month. We still should have won mind


----------



## Green Light

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

West Ham gonna win the league brehs

West Ham/Southampton Champions League final next year, I have foreseen it


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

must be pretty nice being able to shove and trip in the penalty box with impunity eh hull city :draper2


----------



## Rush

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Should have had a few pens, should have won easily, played much better than we did against QPR, yet none of that means shit and it will be another week of papers focusing on Balotelli not scoring :draper2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Clean sheet


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Big Sam for Ingerland, i'm super serial.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The miss to win the game hahahahhaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahjssjjajahahahahaha


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We'll probably feel the wrath of them next week.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

At least we only gifted the opposition two goals this week. Should have been 0-0 neither us nor Arsenal had any real threat today.


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

ALEXIS laughs at no threat.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Look leicester have turned shite after their heroics against united :vangaal


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> ALEXIS laughs at no threat.


A child could have scored those two chances. 

I see Birmingham got beat 8-0 hahah! Pathetic, they are shite. I'd be ashamed If my team ever got beaten that badly.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Final verdict, I think we will at the very least get a point tomorrow. Should really push for a win to get an eight point lead over City.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Get in there West Ham my son.









BIG SAM - haters gon' hate.


----------



## seabs

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Liverpool's desperation to win a penalty :haha

Still look out of ideas as an attacking threat. Incredible turnaround from last season.

City are really suffering from Yaya's shite displays. Losing it in midfield time after time and it's hard not to point to Yaya as the main culprit right now. Don't think Fernando is any better than Fernandinho but he's not been mega gash for them. Yaya seems just fine with games passing him by though.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Falcao has picked up a knock in training, so could be RVP up top on himself again, great....


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's only fair if we don't have Costa.


----------



## CGS

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Liverpool's desperation to win a penalty :haha
> 
> Still look out of ideas as an attacking threat. Incredible turnaround from last season.*


To be fair we looked immediately better when Balo had extra support up front from Lambert :draper2. Overall the first half play was awful but with more support we actually looked like scoring.

Also Is there a worst keeper In the league than Mannone? How easy did he make that 2nd goal for Snachez. Fuck me.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If Falcao is out I officially withdraw my confidence.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yeah I've been saying Mannone is the worst keeper in the league. He's been rather woeful in the past two games. 

Lel if Falcao is out, would certainly make it worse with Rooney suspended, RVP being a potato, and Mata forgetting he plays fitba. If there is an attacking worry from United its Di Maria, can pull a goal out of his ass. Hopefully Ivanovic can keep him out. I heard Costa's injury was some stomach bug or something, which means he will probably play. If not, oh dear Drogba starts.

IJ, there will still be a hat trick tomorrow even without Falcao; a hat trick of the ugliest pictures of :costa in your UserCP.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Put Fellaini up front. Seriously. 

Death via chest control.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mannone's mistakes are so bad you'd almost think he's match fixing.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Didn't Don Vito set a record last year for highest number of saves in a game? Pretty sure Krul set the record then Mannone broke it later on in the season


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Costa did have a virus, but his hamstring was also fucked.



Green Light said:


> Didn't Don Vito set a record last year for highest number of saves in a game? Pretty sure Krul set the record then Mannone broke it later on in the season


Against us when they broke Mourinho's streak :mk1charlie4


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well its from the Daily Fail, but regardless:



> Diego Costa is expected to start for Chelsea at Manchester United on Sunday...
> 
> Mourinho had said Costa would have to train with the team and show no ill effects from his recent health scares if he was to start - and the Premier League's leading goalscorer seems to have done enough to convince Mourinho he can play.


 Courtois
Ivanovic Cahill Terry Filipe Luis
Fabregas Matic
Willian Oscar Hazard
Costa​
Should be this.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If falcao is out :idris

RVP will be about as threatening as my nanna.


----------



## Zen

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well done West Ham lads. Amazing performances from Song, Valencia, Sakho and Collins. Simply fantastic 









And City has Man U next. We have QPR. They could drop points to Man U as well and we have liverool after QPR and that's all our hardest games done for the year


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Get the ball to Di Maria and pray for the best. That should be our tactic for tomorrow.

Just like every other game this season.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Vito was pretty good up until the international break tbf. Now it seems like all his confidence is gone (not that he's the only one) but oh well. Wouldn't surprise me to see Costel vs Palace. Hopefully he isn't as shaky as he was against stoke in the cup.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Bad if Falcao doesn't play. And even if he does, he will be subbed 60 mins into the game probably. I knew Costa would play anyway the moment Mou said he was doubtful.:angry:

Mata needs to pull his socks up though. Can't afford another mediocre performance with Arsenal, West Ham and Southampton pulling further ahead this week.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

if Falcao is out, I'd be thinking something like this

DDG

Rafael Jones Rojo Shaw

Carrick Blind

Valencia Herrera Di Maria

RVP

I just don't know about Mata tbh, atleast having some width with pace would help and having a midfield trio of Carrick/Herrera/Blind would help combat Cesc/Matic/Oscar quite well, whilst also possessing plenty of ability to pass the ball around ourselves

not confident, but I think we'll see some goals


----------



## united_07

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> if Falcao is out, I'd be thinking something like this
> 
> DDG
> 
> Rafael Jones Rojo Shaw
> 
> Carrick Blind
> 
> Valencia Herrera Di Maria
> 
> RVP
> 
> I just don't know about Mata tbh, atleast having some width with pace would help and having a midfield trio of Carrick/Herrera/Blind would help combat Cesc/Matic/Oscar quite well, whilst also possessing plenty of ability to pass the ball around ourselves
> 
> not confident, but I think we'll see some goals


van Gaal said Valencia wasnt fit enough, and Carrick played 60 mins for the reserves on friday and was short of match practice, so cant see him starting


----------



## Rush

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> not confident, but I think we'll see some goals


i think so too. how many times do you have de gea picking the ball out of the net, 9? 10? :side:


----------



## Silver C

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

At this point, I can see LvG going with 4-3-2-1: DDG - Rafael, Jones, Rojo, Shaw - Blind, Herrera, Di Maria - Mata, Januzaj - RVP.

No way will LvG drop Mata for a high profile clash irrespective of form, considering Rooney's not available. Valencia would probably sub for Di Maria and its quite possible Wilson may come on late for Januzaj - LvG does like to give the youth chances. Might see Blackett get some time as well.

EDIT: Forgot about Fellaini. Definitely will come on. Forget Blackett then.


----------



## Brock

Never thought I'd say this, but Ruud Gullit did a good analysis of our attacking issues against Hull tbh. Mind you, I said the same thing to get it wide, seemed obvious.


----------



## seabs

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*David

Rafael Smalling Jones Shaw

Blind
Januzaj Di Maria
Mata

Van Persie Falcao​
Play Fellaini off RVP if Falcao is injured. Play Smalling over Rojo for his height if nothing else. May as well go for a 5-4 win than try to stop Chelsea scoring more than a couple.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Don't want to see either Januzaj or Mata anywhere near this game. They're in horrendous form and could be bullied out of the game.

I could see him going for Rojo at LB although tbh I'd just rather see us keep the same back 4 for a while and commit to it.

DDG

Rafael Smalling Jones Rojo

Blind

Herrera Di Maria

Fellaini

Falcao RVP​
If Falcao is out I'd bring in Wilson. Valencia actually would have been useful in the role he played against Everton.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526296648847486976


----------



## ChipsDaily

Januzaj needs to really become stronger. He's no where near as quick as Ronaldo to get past players, so he needs to improve in other areas. Hasn't really impressed me other than his game against Sunderland last season.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pray Mata starts and shut down di Maria and we win this one comfortably.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If Mata plays, he'll tear it apart. But United will still lose.

:agree:


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mata won't tear anything up. To get anything United will need Falcao, di Maria and Herrera to have Godly games.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Sliver C said:


> At this point, I can see LvG going with 4-3-2-1: DDG - Rafael, Jones, Rojo, Shaw - Blind, Herrera, Di Maria - Mata, Januzaj - RVP.
> 
> No way will LvG drop Mata for a high profile clash irrespective of form, considering Rooney's not available. Valencia would probably sub for Di Maria and its quite possible Wilson may come on late for Januzaj - LvG does like to give the youth chances. Might see Blackett get some time as well.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot about Fellaini. Definitely will come on. Forget Blackett then.


4-3-3

DdG
Rafael jones rojo shaw
Blind herrera 
Felliani 
di Maria falcao Young

Subs - Lindegaard, mata, Adnan, RvP, smalling, carrick & Wilson 

I don't expect mata to start actually. LvG was speaking about physicality & strength & how much needed it in this league. First time his admitted to that since taking over & much as I love mata as a player he was hooked off last week v WBA & bumped off ball & wasn't given much time in between lines & when had ball took to long make decisions v Chelsea they have matic there & other big strong players in defence & unlike previous season hazard does work back & Oscar fantastic player he does insane amount of work off ball for Chelsea. Mata have ball but can't see how he will thrive in this game as Jose side away from home yes they will attack but defensively be so well drilled & so many players there that mata prob wont get in this game. I actually put him on bench IF & its a huge if we are leading & Chelsea start putting men forward get goal late on then mata makes sense as be more space for him on break & use him keep ball in final 3rd to kill off Chelsea attack hopefully by keeping possession & if game still close & are losing then mata option add creative spark off bench but can't see him starting today & form in doesn't deserve to start anyway. 

I think certain players are going start & they are DdG, rafael, Rojo, Jones, Shaw, Blind, Herrera, Di Maria & Felliani. That's 9 out 11. I would added falcao to make it 10 but with news about him being doubt for this game cos got knock in training I haven't added him as certainly to start but I imagine he will play from start & get taken off before game ended depending on how long can last for. 

Back 4 & goal keeper pick itself simple because you need build defence unit up then basic of it keep same defence chopping & changing when don't need to will only hamper us & this team needs run of game first regardless. Blind only sitting cm we have so he makes sense. Herrera is a must I think v WBA could tell his rib injury was still effecting him & why taken off this week in training hasn't been wearing his specialist corset had on so hopefully his fine now play without it on this week & if his ready his starting today. His type player that LvG loves & type player we miss when not in 11 & is so important to our game today v Chelsea. Get around pitch to try prob mark Cesc as his our only player who has mobility & energy to do such a role also going need him cover blind & somehow get up pitch to add support to our attack. 

Felliani I think will start which may shock few peoples not only because last week he played well & shouldn't be dropped when played well far worse players who played yet provided nothing who play & Felliani while not his biggest fan its harsh to throw him aside after playing big role in us getting back in the game v WBA . But his strength & height actually biggest reason I think should be in the 11 today. Were small side & Chelsea aren't & going need Felliani at corner at both ends of pitch & no his not technically all inspiring but what he is a brute & in CM area going need him to use his strength as both blind & Herrera while work ass off they yet to physically get attuned to PL so can get bumped off ball while doubt Felliani will & in attack why not try going direct a few times? I don't see issue with it as different option as long as its not our main game plan then why not try that as a decent tactic? Di Maria crosses are meant for players who attack box & are good in the air & thrive on good delivers so Felliani makes total sense to me.

I do also feel Falcao in starting 11 today for exact same reason as Felliani in a way I think best when lone cf & when give him top delivery & movement gives him space & doesn't need many chances to score unlike RvP who very static cf & right now needs everybody play well for him to have 1 decent chance which RvP isn't taking & unlike falcao I think RvP been selfish & RvP isn't helping the team out right now in general play rather shoot or makes wrong pass always playing for himself even if other asking for the ball. While falcao when he has played doesn't actually do that his very involved in build up & vs WBA i thought soon as he was on he changed game & why we played look better side soon on the pitch as strength & movement along with passes to other attackers helped us move ball through the pitch to create chances. RvP only chance v WBA when hits post actually comes about cos falcao on pitch occupying the CBs so RvP has time & space in the hole to hit that volley. Also di Maria crosses & delivery wide areas last week were something else almost all of them were un defendable but missing part was someone to get on end of them & score. Re watch di Maria crosses v WBA & see how static RvP is in box & RvP doesn't like crosses at head height likes them low & towards him so can finish them while falcao the type player who attack the ball in air & movement in the box when ball is wide is outstanding also back him in that situation to out jump & out muscle most players in box regardless of injury his still handful to mark in games. 

Other question mark was 11th man I already said I doubt see mata & Robin only get in if falcao can't play from start otherwise don't see use him as system using a diamond wont work v Chelsea IMO & RvP isn't playing well enough to start I think needs be dropped & v Chelsea. And were going to need system that includes wingers here & LvG keeps saying that he wants see balance in his side the diamond using very open shape which said plenty times as blind only true deep cm at times but cos of our defence & who we are playing to play a diamond blind be left all alone in cm & v this Chelsea team why make easier for them by opening up the game? Need give defence protection & need shape has wide men in it so 4-3-3/4-2-3-1 makes total sense & think why LvG changed the shape v WBA as trying out shape for game today v Chelsea so means either Young or Adnan gets nod here & I went with young cos I think help out fullbacks defensively but also Adnan v Chelsea I worry Adnan get knocked off ball just as was in game v Chelsea in Jan. His pace that day did see him get In behind Chelsea a few times but lot times shoved off ball & let's be clear here I love Adnan to start Over young but since got falcao in side & want someone to cross then young does make sense to deliver cross into box but also thought that he & shaw had good understanding going when was introduced & young played shaw in a lot times & shaw looked more alive when young was there as think knew young more likely play him in then di Maria does.

I Also think could play young on rw to help out rafael when hazard on that side & play di Maria on the lw. But this is a very risky move but maybe might play di Maria on same flank as hazard so put di Maria on rw as think hazard start wide & feel get better of both our fullbacks but mainly rafael at the start. Hazard does track back more now which shows you how much Eden has evolved as player under Jose but say di Maria on same side as Hazard & rafael clearly bomb on from rb when/if hazard does track back & with way LvG likes keep ball can we drag hazard back to defend to help out Luis for Chelsea as create over loads down that flank if 2 v 1 & I rather see hazard in Chelsea own half & defending helping out then attacking our fullbacks any day of the week thank you. Young might get bad rep at times totally deserves it with dives & isn't a flair player & I'm not biggest fan but I thought 12-13 season I thought when played in big games v Chelsea & man city away he played well & role in side was very important he did play well in pre season (yeah I know pre season) but not wingback in the PL & game like today can see why I have in my 11 & will say this I would have Toni in my 11 if not injured over Adnan as think Toni track hazard & play same way getting crosses in (hopefully). & same situation would happen would if it were Toni & rafael when they advance does Hazard track back & if does how much & can drag Chelsea side & hazard back as a result to defend from wide areas. 

If adnan start I will be thrilled love the kid & he does need games as he was rusty last week & desperate to impress which why didn't play well IMO & if started what a confidence boost it will be for him but in game this size I think young be given the start because as harsh as this is Adnan didnt play well last week & v Chelsea can't have any passengers right now & very WBA lot times adnan high up pitch when should be few yards further deeper which in exp from him but also while young hits ground like snipper shot him I back him v Chelsea more physical player in 1 on 1 duals to get half yard to put in my cross doesn't need be amazing if got falcao & Felliani in there either IMO but I worry soon as Adnan on ball get knocked off it or take to much time dwelling on ball just as Mata does/did on Monday night. Also adnan is option off the bench to use with his pace & to ability to create something out nothing. If goes wrong I be first it hold Hand up that adnan should started over young if does happen that way but think young makes sense to start over Adnan so why gone with Young even though i be more then just excited if Adnan does start over young as means LvG has total faith in Adnan & hopefully that kick start adnan in some form again. 

If say to me now that going end in a draw I would take it not going lie were not with Chelsea at this moment their a better side no shame in saying that were competing for CL spots & they are fighting to win the PL. Also with man city dropping points again Chelsea will know this season is ready made for them win the league & build up early lead over man city & all other rivals so soon in league season is something that Jose & this Chelsea side wont want to turn down as this side IMO should & will win league & such is their ruthlessness with this Chelsea team they go for other teams throats & when on top they go for goals & hard play against. Do I think we can score actually yes i do its just our defence that scares me making to many individual mistakes that costing us & when give players time & space when other teams on attack like we do with errors making team punish you & v side that has quality this Chelsea side then 1 error could prove fatale & not just making 1 mistake by 1 player over 90mins at the moment & Attack playing Chelsea have they don't need pounce on any errors they have quality of players so open us up so our defence has be well beyond just good today all have be as unit & truly excellent & even then I think Chelsea will score today so going need our attack to bail us out imagine more then just once actually. 

Been super opportunist I draw be a great result for us as something we can build on. But my worry is no matter how much have in attack my fear is at back Chelsea will open us up & we will lose. First time in awhile can remember Jose & Chelsea side coming to OT & fearing worst last time might been actually 2005 in Nov when we actually kept clean sheet & fletch of all people scored header & won game 1-0 & didnt expect such a result at that time & i love for same to happen today but maybe 2-2 if can keep Chelsea out enough to not lose but just worry that Chelsea attack open us up & at back make to many mistakes & in end get punished maybe lose 3-2 which hurt even say that but maybe going in low expectation isn't worst thing & game will have a happy ending for us/me. Doubt see 0-0 like last season I expect more open & attacking game so could be good game for neutrals to be honest.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> *A child could have scored those two chances. *
> 
> I see Birmingham got beat 8-0 hahah! Pathetic, they are shite. I'd be ashamed If my team ever got beaten that badly.


You're underestimating the shitness of Arsenal's attack. As if Cazorla missing sitters yesterday wasn't enough, most of our players loving missing sitters, except GOATCHEZ, Podolski, and Walcott.

And, Ramsey's gone back to being what he was pre-last season.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Mata won't tear anything up. To get anything United will need Falcao, di Maria and Herrera to have Godly games.


Di Maria is the only player that can really create something special in order for United to get something out of this game. He's head and shoulders the most creative player that United have and can see him causing Chelsea some problems. 

In saying that, I wonder how Mourinho will approach the game in terms of how he sets up considering it was quite a defensive performance from his side last season. Chelsea have been immense with their pressing game so far this season and need to stick with those tactics in order to put a lot of pressure on United's defense, who have been poor.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

With City dropping points yesterday and MIGHTY SOTON as Chelsea's fiercest challenger thus far, I can see Mourinho being content with a point at OT. Rather gain a point over City than risk losing 3 points. di Maria can take the game to Chelsea on his own and van Persie will finish chances if it comes his way, so there's no point (no pun intended) going for it when United have the firepower to hurt Chelsea.

Gaining a point over City is better than taking the game to United at OT and risk maintaining the status quo.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Destiny said:


> *Di Maria is the only player that can really create something special in order for United to get something out of this game.* He's head and shoulders the most creative player that United have and can see him causing Chelsea some problems.












It's Fella's time today. He's going to destroy Terry and Cahill single-handedly and after he scores his hat-trick and we're 3-0 up, he'll slot into centre back for the last 20 minutes to kick the shit out of Costa.

We're not losing against these Chelsea fucks.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Optimism from SLIENT?

End of days.


----------



## united_07

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> Rob Dawson ‏@RobDawsonMEN 1m1 minute ago
> Really strong rumours that Radamel Falcao will not be in the United squad today. Apparently suffered a foot injury in training on Friday.


and even rumours that Herrera has also picked up a knock

enaldo


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You all are just doing our Costa thing. Falcao will play.


----------



## united_07

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526379373952524288
:lmao getting worse and worse


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Costa not at Old Trafford according to Neville


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sucks if Costa isn't playing but still confident we can pick up a win 

Unsure if allowed to ask but where do you guys watch football online these days? I don't seem to be able to find anything without needing AceStream / Sopcast and I'm a bit anxious to download either.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Jones being out is the best news I've heard all week. Clumsy useless cunt.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526379373952524288
> :lmao getting worse and worse



This is just ridiculous.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Cre5po said:


> Sucks if Costa isn't playing but still confident we can pick up a win
> 
> Unsure if allowed to ask but where do you guys watch football online these days? I don't seem to be able to find anything without needing AceStream / Sopcast and I'm a bit anxious to download either.


http://www.footballstreaming.info/streams/todays-links/index.html


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Jones is literally literally made of paper.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










BEHOLD THE FUTURE PRESENT GOAT AYOZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Spurs lel.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Another accumulator falls thanks to Spurs. Useless cock-crested cunts.


----------



## united_07

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526387468015505408
:side:


----------



## Silver C

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Costa out and old man Drogba starting. Whaddaya know, Mou wasn't just leading us on.

Still, Costa was never the main problem. Its Oscar, Hazard, Fabregas and Matic who will wreak all hell.

Would have liked to see Wilson start. If Fellaini and Blind play a solid game, Herrera may not be missed that much. But Falcao not playing is certainly bad news.


----------



## EGame

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Drogba? Seriously?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I put £1 on Falcao to score a hat-trick 

Hope Van Persie can actually score today then. And is this the last of Wayne's 3 game ban?


----------



## Big Man

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It doesn't even matter who Chelsea have up front when we have fucking Smalling and Rojo at CB.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Even Flow said:


> I put £1 on Falcao to score a hat-trick
> 
> Hope Van Persie can actually score today then. And is this the last of Wayne's 3 game ban?


Rooney will be back for City. Hopefully Falcao as well. But a loss today by a huge margin will certainly dampen whatever morale is left for the next game.


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



EGame said:


> Drogba? Seriously?


Who else could we have used? I worry how he'll play - as long as he holds the play up it should be enough


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If we win, we go above Arsenal into 5th.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What the fuck do these Friday trainings consist of? Fucking bare knuckle boxing?


----------



## EGame

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Cre5po said:


> Who else could we have used? I worry how he'll play - as long as he holds the play up it should be enough


I hear Cesc is pretty effective as a False 9.


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Even Flow said:


> If we win, we go above Arsenal into 5th.


If the sun burns out there will be nothing but darkness.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Even Flow said:


> If we win, we go above Arsenal into 5th.


You won't


----------



## The Monster

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526387468015505408
> :side:


Very surprised by that side actually but our injury concerns again come back haunt us. It's becoming laughable now jones returns few weeks ago after injury now gets another injury so out game & falcao is exactly the same soon as starting look part he gets an injury. So frustrating. 

Smalling in has be done with jones out, smalling doesn't appear comfortable on ball or when playing ball high up pitch to me & never dealt with powerful strong players well which what drogba is but we can squeeze game up now though because drogba is starting but Chelsea still have pace in rest side so can't push up to much as drogba win flick on & knocks downs. Also new back 4 again which isnt good news so going take them awhile get accustomed to each other in such game as today that real concern & problem.

Herrera isn't able start is my guess otherwise would be in 11 so on bench so only have 2 cm can start today & its blind with Felliani. Rather Felliani wasnt as deep as look like going play as never thought had mobility play in role but needs must as Herrera & carrick can't start & less said about ando & fletch here the better.

RvP started makes sense now falcao is out but undeserved start & RvP needs play well today he has to deliver just has to today no if or but has play well. Mata starting shocked me that throw me as awful v WBA yet starts & on ball v WBA bumped off it & never allowed find time or space in between lines & took to long on ball so now against well drilled Chelsea team & defence with matic playing in same area. Mata need play so much quicker today & my guess is try play in behind cesc & see how much cesc will want to defend when we have ball & try move matic away from center so open up space down middle. 

Adnan starting is good surprise but a concern none the less as adnan isn't more physical but shows up people moaning that LvG doesn't rate or want him as starting again after poor game v WBA so shows faith has in the lad & isn't afraid give him another chance in such big game at OT. Just hope adnan takes the chance this time & delivers. 

What will say is Wilson needs come on regardless today please LvG use him. His got pace something other cf don't carry & Wilson runner with & without ball. Be more then just useful option if given home time & falcao injury opened up space for him in 18 today & use him late on as think give this side new, different & good option in attack when his on the pitch which hasn't happened to much due to lack game time so far this season hopefully gets mins today. 

Still same case for me as before fearing & expecting worst but hopefully we pull something special out of the bag today & get positive result. I would take a draw now if said so but be almighty tough game this get even a point v Chelsea regardless of if has no remy or Costa with them. 



Even Flow said:


> I put £1 on Falcao to score a hat-trick
> 
> Hope Van Persie can actually score today then. And is this the last of Wayne's 3 game ban?


 Yeah Rooney back for man city game next weekend unless of course he to gets injured like others before hand, FFS.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










He's still class.


----------



## EGame

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Chelsea 3-1.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

wank 1st half


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

RVP needs to remember how to finish.

We're playing really well though. Some dodgy moments aside. Fellaini's been excellent.


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Slow uninspiring shit from Mourinho.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Brave performance so far. Januzaj playing better than he did last game. Mata and RVP may yet fancy their chances.

Rafa has been excellent and did wonderfully to win that free kick, but I just hope he keeps himself in check before he gets another booking - he's too hot headed at times.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

No way Chelsea don't score from a set piece in this game. Fucking Shaw and Rafael are marking Cahill and Drogba.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Dowd is a cunt. But that's nothing new.


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yeah. He's given you every fucking thing and won't give Hazard ANYTHING.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lol at that being a foul on Di Maria. Ref has been in favour of Man Utd all game.


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

When United equalise I hope Mourinho understands he's the reason why we didn't come away with the 3 points.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

To think, after playing a decent game, the only reason for the loss looming up in 2+ minutes would be bad marking for that Drogba goal.

They keep calling it silly mistakes, but this is costing a lot of points game after game.

EDIT: HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> When United equalise I hope Mourinho understands he's the reason why we didn't come away with the 3 points.


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

And I absolutely stand by that. Fucking coward. Every man and his dog attacks United full throttle, but Mourinho comes with this bullshit all the fucking time.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I am okay with this result


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> We're not losing against these Chelsea fucks.


Never in doubt. I knew we would score. I fucking knew it.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Shocking. Chelsea were in complete control of that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I am okay with this result


Why? United are a point closer to you... I hope you're not looking at Chelsea dropping points and thinking that's a good result for Liverpool.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

shocking brainfade that. lost chelsea the game through a moment of stupidity.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

United played very well and could have even won if they had marked Drogba better. It was a well deserved point. 

The worst is over. Rooney and Falcao (hopefully) will be back and perhaps things will start to look up.


----------



## God™

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> And I absolutely stand by that. Fucking coward. Every man and his dog attacks United full throttle, but Mourinho comes with this bullshit all the fucking time.


Pretty much. Every time I see that fucking cunt Mikel on the sideline in the 70th minute I feel like putting my foot through the TV screen. He is fucking useless. Every time he comes on, without fail, Chelsea will invite waves of pressure from the opposition until an inevitable defensive error occurs.


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Sliver C said:


> United played very well and could have even won if they had marked Drogba better. It was a well deserved point.
> 
> The worst is over. Rooney and Falcao (hopefully) will be back and perhaps things will start to look up.


You could not have won the game at all. You didn't look like winning that game at anytime. You scraped a point due to a dumb foul and a manager who has far too much respect for your club for my club's own good, do not mistake this for United being good.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Great performance. Set pieces were absolutely killing us until the end. Knew they'd score from one. The marking was horrible and someone needs to answer for that. Would have been a horrible way to lose after playing like that. Shaw, Fellaini and Januzaj were all very good, De Gea was incredible too (Felt so bad for him conceding after that save). Fellaini was fucking excellent at both ends of the pitch - Ando-like shitting on Fabregas. I think he was the only guy on the team to tackle Hazard, who we couldn't handle. Delighted for him, and for RVP who was starting to take a lot of stick. His celebration was :mark:.

Huge goal. Could change our season and should give the whole team huge confidence. Should have more options next week and we just showed we can live with the best even with our best player generally playing awful. Huge test for the defence though. That score could be anything.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> You could not have won the game at all. You didn't look like winning that game at anytime. You scraped a point due to a dumb foul and a manager who has far too much respect for your club for my club's own good, do not mistake this for United being good.


LOL

You're as shaken as Fabregas m8.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Don't think United "could have" won the game, everything was fairly comfortable until the ending calamity. 

Infuriating end. I don't like the Mikel sub happening so early, after the 80th minute or when you're up multiple goals is the only time I would do it. Modern day United aren't a team to sit back on needed to keep moving forward against them, because it just kept inviting pressure. That sub is something that allows for the opposition to attack, and it was needless so early on. Ivanovic's red was dumb and straight up cost the game. Its infuriating to drop points like this. Credit to Drogba though, getting a goal and doing so-so hold up play is all you can ask for at his age. Matic is an absolute monster, nightmare for the opposition. Both Willian and Fabregas have seen better days. So dumb to drop these points, not the end of the world though. Fucking United should do the same and take points from City next.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Joel is rattled.


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Huge goal. Could change our season and should give the whole team huge confidence. Should have more options next week and *we just showed we can live with the best* even with our best player generally playing awful. Huge test for the defence though. That score could be anything.


:eyeroll


----------



## Green Light

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ban Irish Jet imo


----------



## Razor King

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well Mou invited all the pressure at the end and when you have dangerous players like di Maria and van Persie against you, you really can't do that. di Maria was lousy today btw. He has these games when he tries but it just doesn't work.

And Joel, I can understand why you're mad at Mou. Really didn't need to go all out defense at the end, but you're title favorites/6 points clear off City because of his managerial prowess, so it's only fair he messes up in a game of least consequence.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1st half we were better side but still looked ropey at back & Chelsea looked unorganised at back & rather slow with ball. At best when went direct & played quicker to front players & put pressure on back line what will say though is I thought we suffocated Chelsea CM brilliantly in 1st half. Felliani man marked cesc superbly & thought watching game actually our best player today which something never thought say. Matic had cover for cesc & mata drifting in behind a lot so had space & unusual for Jose team the structure of back 4 was rather open the gap between cb & fullbacks were far larger then ever remember from Jose side also lot time hazard & willian let fullbacks go which shocked me I imagine told stay high & not get back as much as they were playing on break so waiting spring higher up pitch but never allowed to as kept ball well from wide areas but delivery wasn't good tonight from wide areas which sucked & courtois was very solid & kept playing crosses high & kept collecting crosses. Real disappointed hadn't score at HT if being honest but DdG made good save keep drogba out & thought that Chelsea start better in 2nd half but impressed way played in first 45mins none the less. 

I Imagine at HT Jose had word at his Chelsea side. Started of really well in 2nd half while think we started off poorly making to many passes in wrong areas & seem to not kick on in 2nd half after way ended 1st half & Chelsea pounced on it & DdG made great save from hazard but corner is just so annoying why rafael picking up drogba I have no idea great header but such a avoidable goal. Think Chelsea then started suffocate game but killing pace of it & just running down clock & seem take foot off gas bit by bit. While we did look bit lost for about 20 mins after Chelsea scored lot of running about but no end product & we seemed bit deflated. But think Chelsea not going for the kill & us bit by bit trying get back into game saw us get more foot hold in game & mikel introduction hampered Chelsea way more he gave ball away & way to slow with ball & passing wasnt out to forward & quick players to Chelsea who restarted deeper & deeper as game was ending which killed off any counter attacking threat they had really. 

Funny as thought di Maria rather poor but moment quality actually showed was when Ivanovic got sent off don't know why doesn't let di Maria go down line as 2 on 1 in Chelsea favour & Ivanovic meant pick up Felliani at set plays & di Maria don't know knew it but cross low & quick straight to Felliani & courtois makes great save but RvP smashes in rebound late on. 

Been such blow lose that game as played so well & best played under LvG so far & tactics were spot on & created so many chances but at back we do look suspect at times but better then have been at back & looked more like team today & like v WBA we didn't give up & fighting till end which refreshing to see that in us. Also quick word rojo bar few dumb passes was solid, rafael was solid as well most of time. Thought shaw really really good today & smalling was impressive He played some ridiculous passes out back at times which not seen do in 3-4 years where that smalling been & all on money was 1 was about 65yards across pitch to di Maria on flank & landed right on di Maria foot was sick control & great cross field pass. Blind & Felliani was good & Felliani actually my motm for us he impressed me that much. Adnan started well but faded in 2nd half then last 15mins came alive again still see in exp but I was stunned see how much baulked up he shoved luis & Ivanovic off ball few times which didn't expect his hit weights in summer you can see that work is paying off. RvP was decent & movement at times was good but still feel at times isn't offering enough to side but overjoyed when scored late on. 

Having watched Chelsea today close up they will win PL this season unless produce huge cock up but that wont happen they damn good side & have tools to win games ugly & get wins isn't every game no1 & no2 cf are out they have more then enough win PL. For us I think today result with performance we had overall was very important had lost been real kick in teeth but that RvP goal mean use today game as spring board we long way from challenging for league but are on right tracks to get CL place & are getting better each week which is huge factor. Thought a draw was fair result in the end & because how we ended the game I'm now rather excited to face man city in 7 days time which is never a good sign as means we will get thrashed next Weekend.


----------



## Joel

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hopefully Soton win the league. Fuck it, Koeman is a real man, I support Southampton now.


----------



## MOX

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

chelsea fans starting to realise mourinho only rejoined them to continue flirting with the united job


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Has Mourinho blamed the refs instead of his own overly passive tactics yet? No reason to withdraw after one goal, they were clearly the better side, especially going forward.


----------



## obby

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

RVP can have my babbies anytime. WHAT AN EQUALIZER.


----------



## seabs

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*:haha

Don't think it's fair to say we didn't deserve a draw. We played well and it's not like Chelsea had a barrage of chances regardless of whose fault that was. Wouldn't say Chelsea wouldn't have deserved the win either but it was tight enough that a draw wasn't some massive injustice. First half was very good from our perspective. If not for Courtious being immense we probably would have had at least 1 goal in the first half. Courtious is so fucking good. Another jaded looking second half performance is concerning. So stupid to have Rafael marking Drogba. Was indeed silly of Chelsea to protect a 1-0 lead especially as we were on the backfoot then. Bit of luck with the goal but we're due some this season. Chelsea lucky of all the games without both Ivanovic and Azpi it's against QPR. Rojo at CB is nowhere near as good as Smalling and Jones. Surely got to give them 2 a run together when they're both fit.*


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

embarrassing the amount of fans flip on their team after ONE game. dunno where this mentality came from to make insane judgements after one game. Aguero was best in the world last week, this week Mourinho is now a moron.


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *:haha
> 
> Don't think it's fair to say we didn't deserve a draw. We played well and it's not like Chelsea had a barrage of chances regardless of whose fault that was. Wouldn't say Chelsea wouldn't have deserved the win either but it was tight enough that a draw wasn't some massive injustice. First half was very good from our perspective. If not for Courtious being immense we probably would have had at least 1 goal in the first half. Courtious is so fucking good. Another jaded looking second half performance is concerning. So stupid to have Rafael marking Drogba. Was indeed silly of Chelsea to protect a 1-0 lead especially as we were on the backfoot then. Bit of luck with the goal but we're due some this season. Chelsea lucky of all the games without both Ivanovic and Azpi it's against QPR. Rojo at CB is nowhere near as good as Smalling and Jones. Surely got to give them 2 a run together when they're both fit.*


Chelsea did not deserve to win, because the approach was cowardly. Yes United is still a massive club, but it's clear the team is not great at this stage of the season. But Mourinho treated you all like City. So no, they did not deserve 3 points. 

Chelsea will only miss Ivanovic for the Shrewsbury game in midweek.

We have Stoke away in the cup. Will be a tough game, but I'm hoping we can get the win. Probably should rest Pelle and Tadic for this one, as away to Hull on the weekend is going to be really tough.


----------



## seabs

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:chrisholly


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rafael marking drogba? koff.

Could have won, decent draw.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Now that Joel has gone mentally insane can I take his modship? I promise to treat all you United fans with respect.


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Rafael marking drogba? koff.
> 
> *Could have won*, decent draw.


:tenay

Seabs, can you please tell your fellow supporters to stop this? Remember, this impacts you as people like to genrealise.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rattled.


----------



## seabs

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Now that Joel has gone mentally insane can I take his modship? I promise to treat all you United fans with respect.


*Not since I saw you tell people I said Rojo would be a great CB (I didn't because I'd never seen him before).*


Joel said:


> :tenay
> 
> Seabs, can you please tell your fellow supporters to stop this? Remember, this impacts you as people like to genrealise.


*Technically we COULD have. Wouldn't have deserved the win tbh but we could have been 1 up at half time if Courtious wasn't so good. Obviously then Chelsea would play different and the 2nd half would be different and it's a pointless debate.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526431676910415874

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524267107756670976


----------



## seabs

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Stats without context eh.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Tbf, w... I mean, Chelsea should have had a penalty in the first half when Smalling tried the headlock takedown on Ivanovic and de Gea pulled out a good save from Drogba, when the ball was cut back to him. So I'd say the two teams were pretty even on good first half chances, although RvP's one probably was the best chance.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'd like to rabona keys in the fucking nuts.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sorry, context.. LoL has had easier games so far :moyes2

But :moyes1 at taking that post srsly


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *:haha
> 
> Don't think it's fair to say we didn't deserve a draw. We played well and it's not like Chelsea had a barrage of chances regardless of whose fault that was. Wouldn't say Chelsea wouldn't have deserved the win either but it was tight enough that a draw wasn't some massive injustice. First half was very good from our perspective. If not for Courtious being immense we probably would have had at least 1 goal in the first half. Courtious is so fucking good. Another jaded looking second half performance is concerning. So stupid to have Rafael marking Drogba. Was indeed silly of Chelsea to protect a 1-0 lead especially as we were on the backfoot then. Bit of luck with the goal but we're due some this season. Chelsea lucky of all the games without both Ivanovic and Azpi it's against QPR. Rojo at CB is nowhere near as good as Smalling and Jones. Surely got to give them 2 a run together when they're both fit.*


I think that's a bit harsh on Rojo. To me he's actually almost too confident with the ball, always looking to play out a significant pass from the back, which I like but he needs to take more care. He probably was able to make those passes in Portugal, he's still adapting I think those types of mistakes are to be expected. Smalling bailed him out big time when he let Willian through, but then he saved Blind (Who has the same issue to a lesser extent) in a similar situation with a fantastic tackle. I've been happy enough with him so far. 

Smalling to me can still get bullied far too easily. He's also horrendous at set pieces. Should have given away a penalty.



Joel said:


> Tbf, w... I mean, Chelsea should have had a penalty in the first half when Smalling tried the headlock takedown on Ivanovic and de Gea pulled out a good save from Drogba, when the ball was cut back to him. So I'd say the two teams were pretty even on good first half chances, although RvP's one probably was the best chance.


We were clearly the better team in the first half. Di Maria had a brilliant chance which he blazed and you got lucky enough with how the first RVP effort fell to Fellaini (The backheel attempt was potato). We should have had 2 or 3 goals.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524267107756670976


ffs. crying.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Drogba's planet needed him


----------



## ChipsDaily

The game was 50/50 pretty much all the way through. A draw was the only fair result. Also Ivanovic seemed to be stopping play with fouls quite often and should have been carded earlier.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> We were clearly the better team in the first half. Di Maria had a brilliant chance which he blazed and you got lucky enough with how the first RVP effort fell to Fellaini (The backheel attempt was potato). We should have had 2 or 3 goals.


As could Chelsea have had 2 or 3 goals in your apparently "clearly better" first half. Which was my point. My God. Chelsea were never in danger of losing that match, which is why I object at the "we could have won it" posts from the United fans.

Why the hell can't y'all just be happy with the point that it looked like you'd never get from the time you were losing?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We were always going to score. Chelsea were never leaving with 3 points.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> As could Chelsea have had 2 or 3 goals in your apparently "clearly better" first half. Which was my point. My God. Chelsea were never in danger of losing that match, which is why I object at the "we could have won it" posts from the United fans.
> 
> Why the hell can't y'all just be happy with the point that it looked like you'd never get from the time you were losing?


You're losing your mind Joel. I am happy.  - See. 

We had more possession and had 19 shots to Chelsea's 7. Of course we "could" have won it. We had the chances to as I've clearly pointed out, fuck I even forgot about Mata bottling that free kick that was played to him. Chelsea obviously "could" have won it too. Of course they could so how many chances they had is irrelevant. Your keeper was named MOTM ffs.

The draw was the fair result. Justice was done on the day. Fellaini had his way with Cesc. It was great.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526432196547321856


----------



## seabs

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Once Chelsea scored we never looked like drawing let alone winning.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> You're losing your mind Joel. I am happy.  - See.
> 
> We had more possession and had 19 shots to Chelsea's 7. Of course we "could" have won it. We had the chances to as I've clearly pointed out, fuck I even forgot about Mata bottling that free kick that was played to him. Chelsea obviously "could" have won it too. Of course they could so how many chances they had is irrelevant. Your keeper was named MOTM ffs.
> 
> The draw was the fair result. Justice was done on the day. Fellaini had his way with Cesc. It was great.


19 shots, 7 on target...

51% possession...

You had that di Maria chance, 2 RvP chances and the goal. 

Chelsea had the Drogba chance, the Hazard chance, the Ivanovic chance, a clearly missed penalty and the goal.

Courtois was named MotM due to how he was coming out and claiming everything in the air. Neville was orgasming over that.

I'm not even saying the draw was unfair. I don't think Chelsea's approach was correct, so they got what the deserved in the end. I am also not saying that United played shit, as they did not. But to say United could have won that or looked in a position to win is laughable. That's all.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Once Chelsea scored we never looked like drawing let alone winning.*


Bingo, everything after that was defending/goalkeeping 101 from Chelsea. Ivanovic should have just let Di Maria carry on and cross to one of our defenders enaldo.

Still annoyed to draw at the death, but 6 points over City isn't terrible. They've been dropping points often too, so its hard to get overly disheartened with this. Our two draws were against the Manchester clubs away, and we were close to closing out with wins in both. I can be happy with that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well done Gary Neville giving Courtois MOTM. He set up Van Persie's equaliser beautifully.


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Bingo, everything after that was defending/goalkeeping 101 from Chelsea. Ivanovic should have just let Di Maria carry on and cross to one of our defenders enaldo.
> 
> Still annoyed to draw at the death, but 6 points over City isn't terrible. They've been dropping points often too, so its hard to get overly disheartened with this. Our two draws were against the Manchester clubs away, and we were close to closing out with wins in both. I can be happy with that.


Btw, people were calling Ivanovic dense for that foul, but he doesn't go to tackle. He just catches his foot chasing him. It was desperately unlucky and is just one of those things.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Just seen Ivanovic's second yellow and I don't think that was even a foul let alone a booking. Phil Dowd is basically a fat prick on a power trip. I remember the last game of last season when he sent off Shola Ameobi, giving him a second yellow card for sarcasm. Fat mess.


----------



## ScottishJobber

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It was lovely to see the Utd supporters celebrate a draw at OT.

Honestly though, think a point was fair for Chelsea, ref was wank all game (made decisions base on crowd pressure), BUT apart from Hazard, our attacking was shit - Cesc, Oscar, Willian... Drogba as well but given his age, fair do's.

6 clear from City, still unbeaten - can't moan too much.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I agree what a retarded thing to to do, celebrating a 93rd min rvp goal, everyone should have started booing and hissing.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Chelsea got equalised because of mourinho, thought they could have ended it after the 0-1, imagine how much better they could have played with diego costa up front instead of the old albeit great didier drogba. Will Chelsea even lose a game ?

Impressive performance by Fellaini based on his standards, pretty bad one from Di Maria, RVP looks so old and slow too.


----------



## Zen

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Phil Dowd - MOTM 2 clear penalties missed 

Feeing so disgusted right now.

Just fuck off


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Your fuckin presence disgusts me, MERCIER (that was capitalised as an autocorrect on my iPad, so I'll assume your presence has disgusted me before).

Joey should go off on folk like this more often. I'd respect him more as a fellow black male if he did. 

Chelsea can get to fuck and all that, but Dowd took a big giant Dowd shit on them today. Smalling with the Chokeslam from Hell and that wasn't a penalty? A week after Shawcross gets pulled for less and the big deal that was made of it? C'mon man, I know Ryan Shawcross is a pig farmer and sleeps in a wheelie bin and he wrestles with people in the box on the regular, but he should be feeling mighty vindicated about his "when other players do it it's world class defending, but when I do it it's cheating" comment. He might be slow, but he was pretty much right about the double standard. And I've now stuck up for Chelsea and Stoke in the same post. Away and shite, cruel world. 

Fabregas running into Dowd's ample rear and winding up on the floor was pretty amusing, though. I wasn't paying enough attention to see who it was specifically (if it even was one person), but someone made Fabregas their woman today. He did pretty much nothing. Until he went and did something and set up the goal. So it was only funny until the tears flowed from a different tap. Away and shite, cruel world.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

draw is a good result considering. we didn't really deserve to lose overall, well done RVP


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Your fuckin presence disgusts me, MERCIER (that was capitalised as an autocorrect on my iPad, so I'll assume your presence has disgusted me before).
> 
> Joey should go off on folk like this more often. I'd respect him more as a fellow black male if he did.
> 
> Chelsea can get to fuck and all that, but Dowd took a big giant Dowd shit on them today. Smalling with the Chokeslam from Hell and that wasn't a penalty? A week after Shawcross gets pulled for less and the big deal that was made of it? C'mon man, I know Ryan Shawcross is a pig farmer and sleeps in a wheelie bin and he wrestles with people in the box on the regular, but he should be feeling mighty vindicated about his "when other players do it it's world class defending, but when I do it it's cheating" comment. He might be slow, but he was pretty much right about the double standard. And I've now stuck up for Chelsea and Stoke in the same post. Away and shite, cruel world.
> 
> Fabregas running into Dowd's ample rear and winding up on the floor was pretty amusing, though. I wasn't paying enough attention to see who it was specifically (if it even was one person),* but someone made Fabregas their woman today.* He did pretty much nothing. Until he went and did something and set up the goal. So it was only funny until the tears flowed from a different tap. Away and shite, cruel world.


It was Zidane.










With a wig.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: I'd h8 t0 be a Mackem right now (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Why? United are a point closer to you... I hope you're not looking at Chelsea dropping points and thinking that's a good result for Liverpool.


We only picked up a single point this weekend and so did both of you and your respective lots.

I'll take the status quo over going a -2 point differential to one and just a single point advantage over the other at this point in the season.

Oh and the title race is still well and truly on :dance3

lol no but I can still dream you knobs


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I support Soton and we won, fella.

Am I right in thinking that Christian Purslow was awful for Liverpool?


----------



## Rush

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> I support Soton and we won, fella.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that Christian Purslow was awful for Liverpool?


He came in after we finished 2nd, cut spending, forced Rafa out, and appointed Woy. He's not the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## DA

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Liked to call himself the 'Fernando Torres of Finance' apparently

Just keep him far away from all football related decisions and it might turn out ok


----------



## Kiz

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

yep, was absolutely woeful for liverpool. he and that other bloke who was the director of football were a tag team of shite

every game we've lost this season has had jimmy jaws on the bench. start the derby thanks.


----------



## Zen

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Your fuckin presence disgusts me, MERCIER (that was capitalised as an autocorrect on my iPad, so I'll assume your presence has disgusted me before).
> 
> Joey should go off on folk like this more often. I'd respect him more as a fellow black male if he did.
> 
> Chelsea can get to fuck and all that, but Dowd took a big giant Dowd shit on them today. Smalling with the Chokeslam from Hell and that wasn't a penalty? A week after Shawcross gets pulled for less and the big deal that was made of it? C'mon man, I know Ryan Shawcross is a pig farmer and sleeps in a wheelie bin and he wrestles with people in the box on the regular, but he should be feeling mighty vindicated about his "when other players do it it's world class defending, but when I do it it's cheating" comment. He might be slow, but he was pretty much right about the double standard. And I've now stuck up for Chelsea and Stoke in the same post. Away and shite, cruel world.
> 
> Fabregas running into Dowd's ample rear and winding up on the floor was pretty amusing, though. I wasn't paying enough attention to see who it was specifically (if it even was one person), but someone made Fabregas their woman today. He did pretty much nothing. Until he went and did something and set up the goal. So it was only funny until the tears flowed from a different tap. Away and shite, cruel world.


Aww thanks man I'll definitely stop posting in here now (Y)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mercier has added sarcasm to his repertoire of 'state the bleeding obvious', 'make awful jokes that were probably off Reddit', and 'not really insightful posts that are copied off Yahoo Answers anyway'. With Andy's touch, Mercier is coming to life. It's quite odd, because Andy's touch usually leaves people in dumpsters.

Purslow has a job at Chelsea. Poulsen incoming.


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Seeing as I'm off work all week and it's pissing down outside, I'm very bored. I have decided to launch the WF Best Premier League Team Ever game. Throughout the course of today/however long this takes I shall ask you all to vote for your top three choices in each position, most votes wins. Rules are simple - no-one before 92, must have played in the Premiership, try to focus on how good they were in the league at their peak, pick who you think is the best and not your favourites.

So first up we shall do the goalkeeper. Three votes each, ranked in order.

1. Schmeichel
2. Cech
3. Van Der Sar


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. :bozza
2. David James
3. :bozza


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Serious answers please Bulk. This is all I have to live for.


----------



## DA

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Is this gonna be 4-4-2? Because I wanna include both Gerrard and Lampard somewhere but I don't think I can put them in the top 3 CMs. In the top 3 CAMs yes.

Anyways, my three keepers are the same as yours

1. Schmeichel
2. Cech
3. Van Der Sar

Edit: Unless we'll be voting for 6 CMs :hmm:


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's likely going to be 4-4-2. Merely for the abundance of strikers.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Schmeichel 
Niemi (seriously) 
Van Der Saar

Honourable mentions to Seaman, Nigel Martyn and Brad Friedel


----------



## Daiko

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Schmeichel
2. Van der Saar
3. Cech


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Cech
2. Schmeichel 
3. Seaman


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Van Der Sar.
2. Schmeichel.
3. Shaka Hisl....Cech.


----------



## ChipsDaily

LolSeaman


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'll keep the keeper one open another hour or so. For the positions with two players required (CB, CM, ST) I'll just make it 5 votes instead of 3. Top two are in, obviously. Off the top of my head the full backs are difficult in regards to top quality whilst the attacking positions are immensely hard to choose from.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. hartdog
2. hartdog
3. cech


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> Seeing as I'm off work all week and it's pissing down outside, I'm very bored. I have decided to launch the WF Best Premier League Team Ever game. Throughout the course of today/however long this takes I shall ask you all to vote for your top three choices in each position, most votes wins. Rules are simple - no-one before 92, must have played in the Premiership, try to focus on how good they were in the league at their peak, pick who you think is the best and not your favourites.
> 
> So first up we shall do the goalkeeper. Three votes each, ranked in order.
> 
> 1. Schmeichel
> 2. Cech
> 3. Van Der Sar





BkB Hulk said:


> 1. :bozza
> 2. David James
> 3. :bozza





CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Is this gonna be 4-4-2? Because I wanna include both Gerrard and Lampard somewhere but I don't think I can put them in the top 3 CMs. In the top 3 CAMs yes.
> 
> Anyways, my three keepers are the same as yours
> 
> 1. Schmeichel
> 2. Cech
> 3. Van Der Sar
> 
> Edit: Unless we'll be voting for 6 CMs :hmm:





Hip Jupes said:


> Schmeichel
> Niemi (seriously)
> Van Der Saar
> 
> Honourable mentions to Seaman, Nigel Martyn and Brad Friedel





Daiko said:


> 1. Schmeichel
> 2. Van der Saar
> 3. Cech





legendkiller316 said:


> 1. Cech
> 2. Schmeichel
> 3. Seaman





Slient Alarm said:


> 1. Van Der Sar.
> 2. Schmeichel.
> 3. Shaka Hisl....Cech.





Kiz said:


> 1. hartdog
> 2. hartdog
> 3. cech


So the results are in;

Best Keeper - Peter Schmeichel (Manchester United, Aston Villa, Manchester City)
Runner up - Petr Cech (Chelsea)
3rd place - Edwin Van Der Sar (Fulham, Manchester United)

So the current team is;
Schmeichel

??? ??? ??? ???

??? ??? ??? ???

??? ???​
Next up for voting is the right back position, three votes again.

1. Neville
2. Zabaleta
3. Lauren


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1) Neville
2) Dixon
3) Gonna go with Stephen Carr so I can post this:






LIKE AN ARROW


----------



## Curry

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1) Neville
2) Dixon
3) Zabaleta


----------



## Kiz

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

neville
zaba
danny mills


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. G Nev.
2. Zabaleta
3. Lauren


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm at work so I'll be very quick with my post on yesterday's United/Chelsea result...

I was very pleased with the point, I thought United played great first half and slightly edged it on overall chances in the first 45 minutes. We looked lethal on the counter attack, it was just a shame Falcao was unavailable as he would have thrived on the chances we created.

Second half we dipped and there was a lack of concentration in midfield and defence, just giving the ball away sloppily and not closing down the Chelsea players. Chelsea played some crisp, fluid football second half and looked really good and dominant from the 45th minute to the 75th minute. From there, United started to wake up and show some resilience and fight back, which was good to see. The chances slowly started to come and we started to gain the momentum and it was brilliant to see United get the equalizer in stoppage time.

Ivanovic was unlucky to be sent off and he should of have a penalty after Smalling bear-hugged him to the ground but a lot has gone against us so far this season so I don't mind we had some calls go our way here.

De Gea was great and saved us at times (the Hazard save was fantastic), Smalling looked solid all game and Rojo I think improved as the match went on although he still has a mistake in him. Shaw had his best game yet for United and caused Ivanovic problems all game with some of the runs he made down the left wing. Rafael made one or two mistakes but again, had another impressive showing and looked good in attack. He didn't do much first half but second half he was much better and more comfortable.

Blind did okay I thought, Mata had a good showing, Di Maria had his worst game for us and kept giving the ball away but again he was the reason we got the equalizer with that perfect delivery into the box. Fellaini was a beast all game and really excelled as the advanced midfielder and he kept Fabregas quiet all game and he really linked up well with Van Persie, Januzaj and Shaw on the left side of midfield. I'm one of the small minority of United supporters that has said to stick with him this season as I know he can deliver but he needs to play the right position and have the confidence to do so and he's finally starting to show that, which is great to see taking into account it looked like he was on his way out the door at the start of the season. Also loved how he was the only one to maintain Matic a couple of times.

Van Persie had a good first half, pretty anonymous second half but I'm pleased he got the equalizer, you can see from the emotion he showed how much it meant to him. Adnan also had a good first half but suffered from second half syndrome but did show flashes of brilliance in the second half.

Overall, a good performance and a pleasing result. Onto City!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'd go with Irwin seeing as Cole will probably have the LB spot filled if that's allowed. Otherwise Neville, Dixon and Zabaleta in that order.


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I was going to go with Irwin but he was prodominantly a left back so I didn't want to use any dodgy methods to force players in. Which I'll probably want to do for future positions.

I'll allow Irwin though.


----------



## DA

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. G Neville
2. Lauren
3. Steve '8/10 every week' Finnan


----------



## Nige™

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Gary Neville
2. Pablo Zabaleta
3. Lauren

Not enough love for Brad Friedel in the goalkeeping stakes though. What a legend!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> Seeing as I'm off work all week and it's pissing down outside, I'm very bored. I have decided to launch the WF Best Premier League Team Ever game. Throughout the course of today/however long this takes I shall ask you all to vote for your top three choices in each position, most votes wins. Rules are simple - no-one before 92, must have played in the Premiership, try to focus on how good they were in the league at their peak, *pick who you think is the best and not your favourites*.
> 
> So first up we shall do the goalkeeper. Three votes each, ranked in order.
> 
> 1. Schmeichel
> 2. Cech
> 3. Van Der Sar


Well heil Hitler bitch :jesse




Vader said:


> So the current team is;
> Schmeichel
> 
> ??? ??? ??? ???
> 
> ??? ??? ??? ???
> 
> ??? ???​


:bozza


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> 1) Neville
> 2) Dixon
> 3) Gonna go with Stephen Carr so I can post this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE AN ARROW





Curry said:


> 1) Neville
> 2) Dixon
> 3) Zabaleta





Kiz said:


> neville
> zaba
> danny mills





Liam Miller said:


> 1. G Nev.
> 2. Zabaleta
> 3. Lauren





Irish Jet said:


> I'd go with Irwin seeing as Cole will probably have the LB spot filled if that's allowed. Otherwise Neville, Dixon and Zabaleta in that order.





CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> 1. G Neville
> 2. Lauren
> 3. Steve '8/10 every week' Finnan





Nige™ said:


> 1. Gary Neville
> 2. Pablo Zabaleta
> 3. Lauren
> 
> Not enough love for Brad Friedel in the goalkeeping stakes though. What a legend!


Forgot to quote my votes but results are;

Best Right Back - Gary Neville (Manchester United)
Runner up - Pablo Zabaleta (Manchester City)
3rd place - Lee Dixon (Arsenal)

Schmeichel

Neville - ??? - ??? - ???

??? - ??? - ??? - ???

??? - ???​
Next up is left back;

1. Irwin
2. Cole
3. Le Saux


----------



## DA

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Cole
Irwin
Winterburn probs


----------



## Impolite

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Cole
2. Irwin
3. The great Jonathan Spector


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1) Cole
2) Irwin
3) *Le Saux*/Riise/Pearce/Baines I guess, hard to pick a stand out after those two. Not like it matters since Cole or Irwin will obviously win this. I'll go with Le Saux.

The irony of this whole thing is that whatever the final XI is it probably won't be the best actual _team_ and you could probably come up several others that would be more balanced and beat it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

left footed danny mills
cole
anyone else on the planet


----------



## Nige™

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Irwin
2. Cole
3. Le Saux (mixed emotions on him... still)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Irwin
Cole
Le Saux


----------



## Baxter

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Cole
Baines
Rhino

Irwin at his peak was just ever so slightly before my time so I don't really feel like I can pick him.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Irwin
2. Cole
3. Evra


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Baxter said:


> Cole
> Baines
> Rhino
> 
> Irwin at his peak was just ever so slightly before my time so I don't really feel like I can pick him.


Rhino :bow :bow :bow


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> Forgot to quote my votes but results are;
> 
> Best Right Back - Gary Neville (Manchester United)
> Runner up - Pablo Zabaleta (Manchester City)
> 3rd place - Lee Dixon (Arsenal)
> 
> Schmeichel
> 
> Neville - ??? - ??? - ???
> 
> ??? - ??? - ??? - ???
> 
> ??? - ???​
> Next up is left back;
> 
> 1. Irwin
> 2. Cole
> 3. Le Saux





CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Cole
> Irwin
> Winterburn probs





Impolite said:


> 1. Cole
> 2. Irwin
> 3. The great Jonathan Spector





Green Light said:


> 1) Cole
> 2) Irwin
> 3) *Le Saux*/Riise/Pearce/Baines I guess, hard to pick a stand out after those two. Not like it matters since Cole or Irwin will obviously win this. I'll go with Le Saux.
> 
> The irony of this whole thing is that whatever the final XI is it probably won't be the best actual _team_ and you could probably come up several others that would be more balanced and beat it.





Kiz said:


> left footed danny mills
> cole
> anyone else on the planet





Nige™ said:


> 1. Irwin
> 2. Cole
> 3. Le Saux (mixed emotions on him... still)





Liam Miller said:


> Irwin
> Cole
> Le Saux





Baxter said:


> Cole
> Baines
> Rhino
> 
> Irwin at his peak was just ever so slightly before my time so I don't really feel like I can pick him.





Irish Jet said:


> 1. Irwin
> 2. Cole
> 3. Evra


Got a fair few votes for this quite quickly so I'll get it over with now. To Green Light, you're likely right but it's only a bit of fun. You can make up a team at the end to see. Anyway, results;

Best Left Back - Ashley Cole (Arsenal, Chelsea)
Runner up - Denis Irwin (Manchester United, Wolves)
3rd place - Graeme Le Saux (Chelsea, Blackburn, Southampton)

Schmeichel

Neville - ??? - ??? - Cole

??? - ??? - ??? - ???

??? - ???​
Next up are the two centre back positions, you can make 5 votes here - or still 3 if you can't be arsed. Top two are in.

1. Ferdinand
2. Vidic
3. Adams
4. Campbell
5. Desailly


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Cole
2. Evra
3. Irwin

EDIT
1. Adams
2. Stam
3. Campbell
4. Terry
5. Vidic

Always thought Ferdinand was a tad overrated. There's been so many quality CB's in the PL, hard to pick 5. Kompany could even be a good shout.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Vidic
2. Campbell
3. Rio
4. Adams
5. Desailly


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> 1. Cole
> 2. Evra
> 3. Irwin


A touch late but fortunately your votes wouldn't have changed things.


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Someone shout me when we get to midfielders so I can vote for Djemba².


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Don't you dare try rigging this!!!!! Hard work has gone into this


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1) Adams
2) Vidic
3) Terry
4) Stam
5) Sol Campbell lest he accuse me of racism :heskeymania


----------



## Baxter

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Chris Morgan
2. Adams
3. Terry
4. Ferdinand
5. Kompany


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Vidic
2. Rio
3. Stam
4. Terry
5. Adams


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> 1) Adams
> 2) Vidic
> 3) Terry
> 4) Stam
> 5) Sol Campbell lest he accuse me of racism :heskeymania


What about Titus Bramble?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Terry
2. Ferdinand
3. Adams
4. Campbell
5. Vidic

Tough balancing out longevity and quality.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Paul McGrath
2. Ferdinand
3. :terry
4. Campbell
5. Adams


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1) Stam
2) Campbell
3) Vidic
4) Terry
5) Paul McGrath...


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Camel gob might be a prick but for me he was a better defender than Vidic & Stam overall.


----------



## ChipsDaily

Vidic
Stam
Campbell


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Adams
Ferdinand
Terry
Desailly
Carvalho


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> What about Titus Bramble?


Boumsong > Bramble






:dance2


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Right I'll end the CB one there. Bear with me whilst I figure out who has ended up where.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wonder how we'll vote ronaldo as a right or left sided winger or up top?


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Wonder how we'll vote ronaldo as a right or left sided winger or up top?


He was a right winger in the Prem so that'd be the sensible option. Not against putting him on the left though.

Anyway, results are in. Good amount of votes here (cba quoting them). Fairly close too so I used a 1st place vote = 5 points, 2nd = 4 points etc...

Best Centre Back - Tony Adams (Arsenal)
Runner up - Nemanja Vidic (Manchester United)
3rd place - Rio Ferdinand (West Ham, Leeds, Manchester United, QPR)
4th place - John Terry (Chelsea)
5th place - Sol Campbell (Tottenham, Arsenal, Portsmouth, Newcastle)

Schmeichel

Neville - Adams - Vidic - Cole

??? - ??? - ??? - ???

??? - ???​

Right midfield now, if you wish to vote Ronaldo for your left winger then you can but if you're doing that then don't mention him for this position. Don't bother mentioning him as an out and out striker though. Back to 3 votes.

1. Ronaldo
2. Beckham
3. Ginola (either side but I'm putting him here)


----------



## DA

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ronaldo
Beckham
Ljungberg


----------



## Curry

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1) Ronaldo
2) Beckham
3) Uhh...Damien Duff?


----------



## kusksu

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1)Ronaldo
2)Beckham
3)Ljunberg


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Don't like the 4-4-fecking-2 format but my central midfield choices would be:

1. Lampard
2. Paul Scholes
3. Steven Gerrard
4. Patrick Vieira 
5. Cesc Fabregas 



Forwards- 1. Henry 2. Drogba 3. Rooney 4. Shearer (never seen him play but I guess should be here) 5. Fernando Torres (Liverpool form only)

I haven't been watching since '92, because I'm a generation X casual bandwagoner, so I'm going to go with what I've seen. Feel free to not include my votes because I'm not going in your required order, because you close the categories too quick and I won't be able to get my votes in. Just know that I'll be very offended if my votes don't count.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I really want to add silva in this either left or right but i feel leaving out one or two who played in the prem for a longer ammount of time probably deserve more of a mention.

Ronaldo
Beckham
Ljungberg (koff joel)


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1) Ronaldo
2) Beckham
3) I wanna say Steve McManaman but if I recall correctly he was more of a left-sided player. But since we've included the likes of Pires/Ginola I'll go with it


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pires played on the left, you WOAT. 

And why is no one listing Southampton players? Fucking top 4 bias shit as usual.

1) Walcott
2) Lallana
3) Oxlade-Chamberlain


----------



## DA

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Stop ruining Vader's game

Awful mod


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Ronaldo
2. Beckham

Serious drop off in quality after them...

3. Overmars? Was he a right winger? He is now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Played on the left. You United fans know NOTHING.

Ronaldo
Beckham
Ljungberg


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Joel is just mad because the big racist lion didn't make it :terry


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Shhh guys I'm watching Villa lose to QPR. :heskeymania


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'll leave this position open til half time in the Villa game.

Rockhead, it's five picks for the CM position and 5 for the striker position too if you wish to edit your post to show that. I'll count those votes later on.

Still on right mids for about half an hour.


----------



## A. Edwards

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I really want to enjoy this game because, well.. football? But QPR/Villa is proving to be as exciting as it sounds... ep


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ronaldo had only two great seasons. Two of the best ever for sure but still shocked to see him ahead of Beckham who was unbelievably consistent with us. 

1) Beckham
2) Ronaldo
3) Kanchelskis

United FTW. But seriously Andrei was GOAT. Always thought Ljungberg was a bit overrated outside of a couple of very good seasons.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> 1. Ronaldo
> 2. Beckham
> 
> Serious drop off in quality after them...
> 
> 3. Overmars? Was he a right winger? He is now.


Serious drop in quality from Beckham to Overmars? Behave. Fantastic player to watch on his day. There's a reason Barcelona splashed out £25m for him in 2000, that fee back then probably equates to about £45-50m nowadays.

Overmars was left wing anyway, you not remember _that goal_ at Old Trafford?

Anyway

1. Ronaldo (has to be really)
2. Beckham
3. Freddie

Maybe it's childhood bias, but I find myself only voting Arsenal and United players.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Ronaldo had only two great seasons. Two of the best ever for sure but still shocked to see him ahead of Beckham who was unbelievably consistent with us.
> 
> 1) Beckham
> 2) Ronaldo
> 3) Kanchelskis
> 
> United FTW. *But seriously Andrei was GOAT.* Always thought Ljungberg was a bit overrated outside of a couple of very good seasons.


So underrated. Fucking class was Kanchelskis.


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fairly comfortable this position.

Best Right Winger - Cristiano Ronaldo (Manchester United)
Runner up - David Beckham (Manchester United)
3rd place - Freddie Ljungberg (Arsenal, West Ham)

Schmeichel

Neville - Adams - Vidic - Cole

Ronaldo - ??? - ??? - ???

??? - ???​
Next up, left wing;

1. Robert Pires
2. Ryan Giggs
3. Marc Overmars


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pires
Giggs
Robben

We should have done this, but you could only list players who haven't won the Premier League.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Giggs
2. Pires
3. Overmars

Centre Mid and Centre Forward will be interesting.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Giggs
Pires
Overmars


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Pires
> Giggs
> Robben
> 
> We should have done this, but you could only list players who haven't won the Premier League.


If anyone can be arsed we'll do a full team in one go at the end using that criteria.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Nige™;41223497 said:


> So underrated. Fucking class was Kanchelskis.


A lot of those players were underrated, probably due to the "class of 92". Sharpe was another one, was as good a prospect as Giggs at one point before turning into the Anderson of wingers.

1) Giggs 
2) Bale
3) Pires

Don't see anyone close to those 3. Robben didn't play nearly enough and wasn't close to Bale's level. No one reached Bale's level in fact. I don't know how you guys are putting Ronaldo ahead of Beckham and then not picking Bale. 

Edit: Kewell was close actually. Unbelievable with Leeds. Oh fuck also forgot Pires, will put him ahead of Overmars.


----------



## Ledg

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *:haha
> 
> Don't think it's fair to say we didn't deserve a draw. We played well and it's not like Chelsea had a barrage of chances regardless of whose fault that was. Wouldn't say Chelsea wouldn't have deserved the win either but it was tight enough that a draw wasn't some massive injustice. First half was very good from our perspective. If not for Courtious being immense we probably would have had at least 1 goal in the first half. Courtious is so fucking good. Another jaded looking second half performance is concerning. So stupid to have Rafael marking Drogba. Was indeed silly of Chelsea to protect a 1-0 lead especially as we were on the backfoot then. Bit of luck with the goal but we're due some this season. Chelsea lucky of all the games without both Ivanovic and Azpi it's against QPR. Rojo at CB is nowhere near as good as Smalling and Jones. Surely got to give them 2 a run together when they're both fit.*


We play Shrewsburry tomorrow. Ivanovic is gonna miss this game and will be back for QPR.

Btw.. And Costa too. :

We need to protect Fabregas though. One more yellow and he'll miss the trip to Anfield.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Jesper Blomqvist > Lee Sharpe

1) Giggs
2) Overmars
3) Ginola

lol Villa btw :austin :austin


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Giggs
2. Pires
3. Bale


----------



## DA

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pires
Giggs
Kewell :shrug

Edit: Na wait, Bale at no.3


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Oh for the sweet release of relegation :moyes1


----------



## ChipsDaily

Giggs
Bale
Robben


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Forgot about Bale and Robben :moyes4

#Pray4Villa


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Left winger results were also fairly conclusive enough so end it early.

Best Left Winger - Ryan Giggs (Manchester United)
Runner up - Robert Pires (Arsenal, Aston Villa)
3rd place - Gareth Bale (Southampton, Tottenham)

Schmeichel

Neville - Adams - Vidic - Cole

Ronaldo - ??? - ??? - Giggs

??? - ???​
Only two more rounds left! Next up are the two centre midfield spots. Again, 5 votes each with 1st getting 5 points and 5th getting 1 point. These are also hard to choose from. Expecting these to be very close.

1. Keane
2. Gerrard
3. Scholes
4. Lampard
5. Vieira


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

This is gonna be tough and no doubt sting a few arses.


----------



## DA

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fuck it, I'm including Stevie and Lamps

Keane
Gerrard
Lampard
Vieira
Scholes

Honourable mentions to Cesc and Xabi


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Scholes
2. Vieira
3. Lampard
4. Gerrard
5. Keane (for the sheer passion alone)


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Scholes
2. Keane
3. Gerrard
4. Lampard
5. Vieira


----------



## Curry

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Scholes
2. Keane
3. Lampard
4. Vieira
5. Gerrard

Would like to have Makalele but Gerrard kind of has to make it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Scholes
2. Keane
3. Viera
4. Lampard
5. Gerrard


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Think Vader should start a best 11 over the past 3-4 years the next chance he gets, think it'll have a wider range of votes.

1. Scholes
2. Keane
3. Gerrard
4. Lampard
5. Vieira (Probably criminally underrating him and overrating scholes)


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Keane
2. Scholes
3. Vieira
4. Lampard

Can't even think of a 5th.:

5.gerrard


----------



## Daiko

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Viera
2. Gerrard
3. Scholes
4. Lampard
5. Keane


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:lol so glad a non united fan has voted and left keane and scholes out of the top 2, fully await the likes of rush, kiz and joel to want a recount to this united bias.


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

May as well just put up the United team. Not even criticising the choices, it's just obvious they were the ones who dominated the league, so will come out on top.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> May as well just put up the United team. Not even criticising the choices, it's just obvious they were the ones who dominated the league, so will come out on top.


I think it's a complete tossup for the cm's i'd have no problems with gerrard or vieira in over scholes or keane.


----------



## Curry

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

United won't have the strikers though. Henry/Shearer or similar I'd imagine.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Found this tough so I stuck to those who have won PL medals.

1. Scholes
2. Keane
3. Vieira
4. Lampard
5. Barry

Sorry for the Man City bias.

Also, my votes for the strikers are 1. Henry and 2. Bergkamp

And we should vote for the best utility player :milner :carra


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I think most teams will be dominated by league winning players, aside from the occasional few. After this I'll do Joel's idea of creating an 11 that's never won the league. Might stretch it out like this one again if everyone's up for that.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> I think most teams will be dominated by league winning players, aside from the occasional few. After this I'll do Joel's idea of creating an 11 that's never won the league. Might stretch it out like this one again if everyone's up for that.


You might aswell put Gerrard in that 11 already :terry


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Curry said:


> United won't have the strikers though. Henry/Shearer or similar I'd imagine.


RUUD missing out is :jose


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Doing the CM results now.


----------



## Seb

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

How anyone can think that Ryan Giggs was a better player than Robert Pires is beyond me. I'll probably be making a similar comment when people inevitably overrate Cantona next ique2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Ronaldo had only two great seasons. Two of the best ever for sure but still shocked to see him ahead of Beckham who was unbelievably consistent with us.
> 
> 1) Beckham
> 2) Ronaldo
> 3) Kanchelskis
> 
> United FTW. But seriously Andrei was GOAT. Always thought Ljungberg was a bit overrated outside of a couple of very good seasons.


Kanchelskis <3 

Loved that lid, pure quality.


----------



## DA

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Non title winning side will just be mostly Liverpool players, lettuce be real :bored

Maybe we should do one like a Long Haired XI or something :mark:


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Having a quick think, there likely won't be that many Liverpool players in it.

Anyway, CM results. Top two absolutely pissed it. Other three were close.

Best Centre Midfielder - Paul Scholes (Manchester United)
Runner up - Roy Keane (Nottingham Forest, Manchester United)
3rd place - Frank Lampard (West Ham, Chelsea, Manchester City)
4th place - Patrick Vieira (Arsenal, Manchester City)
5th place - Steven Gerrard (Liverpool)

Schmeichel

Neville - Adams - Vidic - Cole

Ronaldo - Keane - Scholes - Giggs

??? - ???​
Strikers up next, bound to be a few choices here. 5 votes again.

1. Henry
2. Bergkamp
3. Shearer
4. Van Nistelrooy
5. Cantona


----------



## Curry

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Henry
2. Bergkamp
3. Drogba
4. Shearer
5. Zola

(Due to a mix of bias and not seeing peak Shearer)


----------



## DA

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Henry
Shearer
Fowler
Drogba
RVN


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Henry
2. Bergkamp
3. Shearer
4. Van Nistelrooy
5. Cole

Childhood bias again perhaps. A lot of world class players missing out. You could even make a case for current players like Van Persie, Suarez and Aguero.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Henry
Shearer
Bergkamp
Cantona 
Ruud


----------



## Baxter

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Bergkamp
Shearer
Henry
Ruud van Nistelrooy
Aguero


----------



## Nige™

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Alan Shearer
2. Thierry Henry
3. Dennis Bergkamp
4. Gianfranco Zola
5. Ruud Van Nistelrooy
(6. Matt Jansen)

Tugay's the number one central midfielder. No fucking argument...


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Henry
Shearer
Bergkamp
Cantona
Cole

Crazy that you could easily list another 10+ more...

Not in order

Le Tissier
Sheringham
Drogba
Fowler
Yorke
van Nistelrooy
Zola
van Persie
Ferdinand
Aguero
Suarez
Anelka
Hasselbaink
Wright!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Henry
> Shearer
> Bergkamp
> Cantona
> Cole
> 
> Crazy that you could easily list another 10+ more...
> 
> Not in order
> 
> Le Tissier
> Sheringham
> Drogba
> Fowler
> Yorke
> van Nistelrooy
> Zola
> van Persie
> Ferdinand
> Aguero
> Suarez
> Anelka


Owen, Torres, Wright, Rooney, Klinsmann, Solskjaer, Hasselbaink.... There's been TONS of world class strikers.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Shearer
2. Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuud
3. Bergkamp
4. Rooney
5. Drogba

Henry can suck a dick.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> 1. Shearer
> 2. Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuud
> 3. Bergkamp
> 4. Rooney
> 5. Drogba
> 
> Henry can suck a dick.


Wait Rooney made your list?

Rooney made silent's list :idris


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Wait Rooney maid your list?
> 
> Rooney made silent's list :idris


Can't argue with Fatty's numbers as much as I dislike him.

I dislike Henry too but that's on another level.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Can't believe i put maid :lmao :lmao :lmao





:ti goodnight.


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'll leave it open for about half an hour as the top 3 are reasonably close.

We'll get the haven't won a league team started tomorrow.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> I'll leave it open for about half an hour as the top 3 are reasonably close.
> 
> We'll get the haven't won a league team started tomorrow.


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I mean, that pic is still amazing.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> I'll leave it open for about half an hour as the top 3 are reasonably close.
> 
> We'll get the haven't won a league team started tomorrow.


No need...

Reina

Finnan Hypia Carragher Riise

Gerrard Hamann Xabi Alonso

Torres Fowler Suarez​
:troll


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Reckon about 4 of them might be in mine. Perhaps not even that. Two definites anyway.


----------



## Seb

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Would be interesting to see how the Prem team compares to La Liga and Serie A teams. Expect it would be beaten by both, I think a La Liga team wins in pretty much every position on the pitch and that's without having any room for players like Zidane, Ronaldo (R9), Figo, Raul, Romario, Rivaldo, Stoichkov, Guardiola, Busquets, Eto'o, Villa, Hagi, Riqueleme, Thuram, Fernando Hierro, Cannavaro, Simeone, Di Maria, Henry, Beckham.


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The GOAT has these though:










A Serie A 90's team :trips5

Ronaldo and Batistuta up top with Baggio behind :trips5

Fuck it:

Buffon
Zanetti Stam Nesta Maldini
Pirlo
Rijkaard Gullit
Baggio
Batistuta Ronaldo​


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'd love to do one of each but I'm not sure how aware of those leagues people are.

Plus I'm sure I'll have some bored people who want this back to normal discussions lol.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I missed nearly all of this but Silent Alarm certainly cemented himself on Mercier-level of dumbshittery with the Henry-less-ness.

1. Henry
2. Bergkamp
3. Shearer
4. Bendtner
5. Kanu

Also a Serie A team would be filth.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> The GOAT has these though:


Is that the Channel 5 Cup bottom right?

Unless you live/have lived in England you might not get that reference.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thursday_Nights,_Channel_5 :vince2


----------



## Seb

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Zanetti over Cafu, Joel have you lost your mind?

Casillas
Puyol
Hierro
Ayala
Carlos
Xavi
Zidane
Iniesta
Ronaldinho
C Ronaldo
Messi

If I was a manager I would pick a more balanced team with Makelele in it over Zizou and Puyol at CB instead of Hierro, could even bench C Ronaldo and pick Ronaldo/Romario with Messi and Ronaldinho playing behind them like they did for Eto'o, but fuck it this team looks more fun.


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Woah, I actually forgot Cafu :lol Too many stars in that league at that time, man.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The Serie A team would be legitimately incredible. The defence would be leagues ahead of the others.

As for strikers:

1. Henry
2. Shearer
3. RUUD
4. Drogba
5. Rooney

Much as I hate Rooney he definitely deserves to be there. He was insanely good when he was young.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Think of the strikers for a Serie A team. Sweet merciful fuck. Should probs set a similar "cut off" point like the Premier League one, though (not necessarily '92).


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Zanetti over Cafu is very arguable when you factor in longevity. Plus it's Javier fucking Zanetti. The Argentine Irwin! So consistent.

You have fucking THURAM too. GAAAAAAD.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seb said:


> Zanetti over Cafu, Joel have you lost your mind?
> 
> Casillas
> Puyol
> Hierro
> Ayala
> Carlos
> Xavi
> Zidane
> Iniesta
> Ronaldinho
> C Ronaldo
> Messi
> 
> If I was a manager I would pick a more balanced team with Makelele in it over Zizou and Puyol at CB instead of Hierro, could even bench C Ronaldo and pick Ronaldo/Romario with Messi and Ronaldinho playing behind them like they did for Eto'o, but fuck it this team looks more fun.


Figo should be in, somewhere.

Fuck though, that team would twat the Prem one.


----------



## Seb

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Cafu revolutionised his position as well as being the best at it for his entire career. Zanetti would walk straight into a Prem or La Liga team but he's no Cafu.


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Best Striker - Thierry Henry (Arsenal)
Runner up - Alan Shearer (Southampton, Blackburn, Newcastle)
3rd place - Dennis Bergkamp (Arsenal)
4th place - Ruud Van Nistelrooy (Manchester United)
5th place - Didier Drogba (Chelsea)

Henry also wins best player overall due to highest votes/points tally.

Final Best Team;

Schmeichel

Neville - Adams - Vidic - Cole

Ronaldo - Keane - Scholes - Giggs

Henry - Shearer


Merely for the sake of it, here's the runner up & 3rd place teams

Cech

Zabaleta - Ferdinand - Terry - Irwin

Beckham - Lampard - Vieira - Pires

Bergkamp - Van Nistelrooy

----------------

Van Der Sar

Dixon - Campbell - Stam - Le Saux

Ljungberg - Gerrard - Fabregas - Bale

Drogba - Rooney



Been entertaining this. We'll see if it can continue tomorrow. Your team has been created.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's funny, looking at the teams, I'd fancy the runners-up and 3rd place teams to dick the first team. Haha.


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Not sure about the 3rd team but the runner up one looks very strong.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seb said:


> Cafu revolutionised his position as well as being the best at it for his entire career. Zanetti would walk straight into a Prem or La Liga team but he's no Cafu.


I just tend to put a lot of emphasis on longevity. Hence Beckham over Ronaldo in the prem team.


----------



## Seb

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> Not sure about the 3rd team but the runner up one looks very strong.


Runner up La Liga XI looks just as good as the first team.



Schmeichel

Neville - Adams - Vidic - Cole

Ronaldo - Keane - Scholes - Giggs

Henry - Shearer

Vs

Casillas

Alves - Ayala - Puyol - Carlos

Xavi - Makelele - Iniesta

Ronaldo - Messi - Ronaldinho




Cech

Zabaleta - Ferdinand - Terry - Irwin

Beckham - Lampard - Vieira - Pires

Bergkamp - Van Nistelrooy

Vs

Valdes

Cafu - Hierro - Koeman - Thuram

Zidane - Guardiola - Hagi

Figo - Ronaldo - Rivaldo



Van Der Sar

Dixon - Campbell - Stam - Le Saux

Ljungberg - Gerrard - Fabregas - Bale

Drogba - Rooney

Vs

Canizares

Ferrer - Nadal - Cannavaro - Alba

Beckham - Simeone - Riquelme - Stoichkov

Romario Raul



Best player in Prem history doesn't make any of the La Liga teams. Poor Michael Laudrup as well.

Edit: I whipped those teams up quickly so probably forgetting a few players, especially defensively.


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'll do 86 til now Serie A, merely to fit Maradona in.

Buffon
Cafu
Baresi
Nesta
Maldini
Pirlo
Rijkaard
Platini
Maradona
Batistuta
Van Basten

Very unbalanced but I'm not arsed.

La Liga

Casillas
Salgado
Puyol
Hierro
Carlos
Xavi
Zidane
Iniesta
Ronaldinho
Ronaldo
Messi


----------



## Seb

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If we're ignoring the Prem era cut off, fuck it, back to the 70's so I can have a front 3 of Maradona, Messi, Cruyff.


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

There's much more entertaining foreign players in the 70's, 80's. Aside from the odd few, those based in England weren't that good. (Barring some exceptions).


----------



## Seb

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> There's much more entertaining foreign players in the 70's, 80's. Aside from the odd few, those based in England weren't that good. (Barring some exceptions).


How many of the all time greats have actually played in this country? Without looking into i'm thinking no-one in between Best, Banks, Moore, Charlton, all the way up to Cristiano Ronaldo, and even he certainly didn't establish himself at that level whilst playing in England. I just looked at the Ballon D'Or and you go from Bobby Charlton in '66 to Michael Owen in '01 with no English based winners.


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Are we talking seriously elite players or very good ones?

Hoddle, Dalglish, Keegan. Perhaps Robson but that's only cos of how far up his arse my dad is,


----------



## Seb

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> Are we talking seriously elite players or very good ones?
> 
> Hoddle, Dalglish, Keegan. Perhaps Robson but that's only cos of how far up his arse my dad is,


None of those are really considered all time greats. I'm talking seriously elite, so active players would include Messi, Ronaldo, Xavi, Iniesta - maybe Buffon at a stretch.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

All three of the prem teams look great.


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If we're comparing them with those from Italy, Spain and Germany then I don't think this country matches up very well at all.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Do a serie A now team, Big sam's hammers would do them, pwopa nawty :dyer


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> I missed nearly all of this but Silent Alarm certainly cemented himself on Mercier-level of dumbshittery with the Henry-less-ness.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> 1. Shearer
> 2. Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuud
> 3. Bergkamp
> 4. Rooney
> 5. Drogba
> 
> Henry can suck a dick.


LOL secret Rooney lover! SA and Rooney sitting in a tree... :terry


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seb said:


> How anyone can think that Ryan Giggs was a better player than Robert Pires is beyond me.


Probably based on longevity. I remember Giggs playing well and making goals in the CL ko stage against Chelsea around the time Pires was at Villa and was really crap in all honesty. Both in their prime I think Pires was better but I would vote for Giggs ahead of him in something like this.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Why is Vidic in the Premier League team? He's good in the air and could defend a bit, but next to Ferdinand I always thought he looked limited. Sol Campbell is the best centreback ever in the Premier League for my money. He had everything you could ever want from a defender, including being a little bit crazy.


----------



## Rush

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Impolite said:


> Why is Vidic in the Premier League team? He's good in the air and could defend a bit, but next to Ferdinand I always thought he looked limited. Sol Campbell is the best centreback ever in the Premier League for my money. He had everything you could ever want from a defender, including being a little bit crazy.


United fan picking nominees, United fans voting for him. Pretty simple :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

why is richard dunne not in there


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Might be Dunne's chance now! (Assuming he'd been fucked off by City's first win)

We'll do another one today. This time the focus is going to be on players who have never won a Premier League medal, credit Joel for this idea. I don't think this one will be one team heavy.

Same as the previous rules, 3 picks barring the central positions. This might actually be fairly tricky as it goes on but hopefully it goes well. I'm not expecting the same high input we got last night, due to the added difficulty, but hopefully a few get involved.

- 3 (or 5) votes
- has to have played in the Premier League
- doesn't have a league winners medal

Goalkeeper up first;

I've found myself focusing more on longevity than immediate quality as I almost mention Lloris but it just looked unfair on some others.

1. Brad Friedel
2. Shay Given
3. Nigel Martyn


----------



## God™

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Mark "the GOAT" Schwarzer.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

friedel
schwarzer
jussi


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

In what world was Kevin Keegan not an all time great? He won the ballon d'or twice, albeit when it was just European - Won a huge amount of trophy's too. He was an incredible player by all accounts. 

I'd have also have Linekar in that category. While they may not have got a lot of individual recognition, Liverpool had a dominant team in Europe with a lot of great players. Even if they are all cunts. Dalglish is definitely an all time great.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lineker shat himself on the pitch though.

1. Given
2. Friedel
3. Schwarzer


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Martyn.

That is all that is needed for this one.


----------



## Curry

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Friedel
2. Schwarzer
3. Given


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Given in his prime was better than any of these other jobber keepers. Too bad for him he went to shit when he left us and joined City. Not even biased either.

1) Given
2) Krul
3) Srnicek


----------



## Kiz

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> Given in his prime was better than any of these other jobber keepers. Too bad for him he went to shit when he left us and joined City. Not even biased either.
> 
> 1) Given
> 2) Krul
> 3) Srnicek


make way for the THREE TIME THREE TIME THREE TIME GOLDEN GLOVE WINNER GOLDEN BOY HARTDOG


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Given was ridiculously good until he lost his agility and became this small fat guy in goals.

1) Given
2) Friedel 
3) Martyn

Very close top 3.



> But, while Kolarov acknowledges that City have been the better team in recent history, he believes United deserve respect.
> 
> "It is a great game to watch or play in," he told talkSPORT.
> 
> "I think every player in the world would like to play this game. United has a great history but *in the last five or six years, I think we have been superior to them.*


LOL


----------



## Kiz

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

havent you beaten us like once in 4 years


----------



## seabs

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Time span is a little long but the point is correct.*


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Left this open longer than I planned but it was a good job as only just got a good amount involved. This number is fine now though. Top two very, very close.

Best Keeper - Brad Friedel (Liverpool, Blackburn, Villa, Spurs)
Runner up - Shay Given (Blackburn, Newcastle, City, Villa)
3rd place - Mark Schwarzer (Middlesbrough, Fulham, Chelsea)

What I'll do this time around is for the last vote (which was for two strikers) they can pick one striker and then a player in a position of their choice - that could be another forward, attacking midfielder or whatever. Allows for other formations besides 4-4-2 then.

Anyway, right backs;

Stephen Carr
Bacary Sagna
Steve Finnan

It's actually pretty hard this. I'm bound to have forgotten someone. More fun this one than last night though - certainly more thought involved.


----------



## Curry

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1) Sagna
2) Finnan
3) Carr

Genuinely struggling there. I can vaguely remember Gary Kelly being pretty good for Leeds and I don't know enough of Petrescu to know if he belongs here (though I feel like he might).


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> havent you beaten us like once in 4 years





Seabs said:


> *Time span is a little long but the point is correct.*


More like 4 times.

2 years too long. 

3 league titles to two. All of which were won more comfortably than theirs. 

2 CL finals to absolute poverty.

It's not close. City like to get carried away. And fuck Kolarov. Cunt has KILLED my ff team.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Carr
Sagna
Finnan


----------



## Kiz

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> More like 4 times.
> 
> 2 years too long.
> 
> 3 league titles to two. All of which were won more comfortably than theirs.
> 
> 2 CL finals to absolute poverty.
> 
> It's not close. City like to get carried away. And fuck Kolarov. Cunt has KILLED my ff team.


1 irish bandwagoner RATTLED


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Let's not talk about anything besides my game. Don't wanna be getting carried away here


----------



## Kiz

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

vader now RATTLED

kolarocket claiming victims aplenty. without plastic chairs


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1) Habib Beye

SUNDAY MONDAY HABIB BEYE
TUESDAY WEDNESDAY HABIB BEYE
THURSDAY FRIDAY HABIB BEYE
SATURDAY, WHAT A DAY
PLAYIN' ALL WEEK FOR TOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> 1 irish bandwagoner RATTLED












1. Sagna
2. Carr
3. Petrescu


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Finnan
2. Carr
3. Sagna

Moar Irish bias!


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sagna
Pet Rescue
Finnan :shrug


----------



## Ryan193

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Leeds and Watford have had 5 managers between them since Villa last scored a goal


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Seamus Coleman
Tony Hibbert 
Not Even Assed


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Best right back - Bacary Sagna (Arsenal, City)
Runner up - Stephen Carr (Spurs, Newcastle, Birmingham)
3rd place - Steve Finnan (Fulham, Liverpool, Portsmouth)

I'm struggling a bit with this next one so if I miss someone I'll have to edit this.

Pearce
Harte
Dicks


----------



## Ryan193

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1 Ivanovic
2 Azpilicuetta
3 Paulo Ferreira


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1) Najwan Ghrayib
3) John Beresford
2) Julian Dicks (Who doesn't love Dicks?)


----------



## Baxter

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pearce
Baines
John Arne Riise


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Harte
Baines
Riise


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> 1) Najwan Ghrayib
> 3) John Beresford
> 2) Julian Dicks (Who doesn't love Dicks?)


Surprised no mention of st bernard from you.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Surprised no mention of st bernard from you.












HAVE IT


----------



## ChipsDaily

This has become pointless.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Riise
Harte
Baines


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ChipsDaily said:


> This has become pointless.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


These threads are usually quiet midweek so it's just something to pass the time. Feel free to get involved instead of sniping.

Anyway.

Best left back - Ian Harte (Leeds, Sunderland, Reading)
Runner up - Leighton Baines (Wigan, Everton)
3rd place - Stuart Pearce (Forest, Newcastle, West Ham, City)

Friedel

Sagna - ??? - ??? - Harte

Next up are the centre backs, 5 picks if you wish but 3 is fine as I'm aware this is fairly difficult.

Desailly
McGrath
King
Carragher
Southgate


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Desailly
Hyypia
Carragher
King
Leboeuf

Will add a last one when I think more. Got a few in mind. May also replace Leboeuf.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1) Carragher
2) Desailly
3) Southgate
4) Woodgate
5) Radebe


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I forgot Carragher lol. I'll put him in at third, as I think Hyypia was better.

Edit: Mourinho running Oscar into the ground as usual.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Desailly
King
Hyypia
Southgate
Carragher


----------



## Baxter

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Carragher
Hyypia
McGrath
King
Southgate


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

McGrath
Desailly
Hyppia
Radebe
Distin


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Irish Jet has not number oned any non United connected player. Shockingly biased behaviour.

I forgot McGrath though, tbh. And I don't have much recollection of him playing for the Villa.


----------



## Curry

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1) Desailly
2) King
3) Hyypia
4) Carragher
5) Southgate


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Irish Jet has not number oned any non United connected player. Shockingly biased behaviour.
> 
> I forgot McGrath though, tbh. And I don't have much recollection of him playing for the Villa.


McGrath was the best defender to ever grace the PL. Not even kidding.

He was better steaming drunk than half the league.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Shocking lack of love for Woodgate. Dude was top class on his day. Could've been so much more if it weren't for injuries, he and King both.


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Man, I remember hearing about him being really good and the time he marked Baggio out of the game drunk as fuck at the USA World Cup.

Woodgate was really good, but fuck him. LeBoeuf marked a half dead Ronaldo out of the World Cup final. He should be on all of your lists.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Probably should have went woodgate over hyypia or southgate perhaps and also can't remember much of Mcgrath at villa.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ref's had a shocker with the red card there, but we won a (League Cup) game. :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Titus.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Titus.


Only non-racist answer tbhendo.


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Decent turn out for this one. Was close for second place.

Best centre back - Marcel Desailly (Chelsea)
Runner up - Jamie Carragher (Liverpool)
3rd place - Sami Hyypia (Liverpool)
4th place - Ledley King (Spurs)
5th place - Paul McGrath (Villa, Derby)

Friedel

Sagna - Carragher - Desailly - Harte

???


Right midfield next.

Ginola
McManaman
Anderton

Already not happy with that so might end up changing it.


----------



## Curry

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1) Ginola
2) Le Tissier (I realise he wasn't a right midfielder but he's probably not going to get picked for either the CM spots or the striker spots so I'm throwing him in as an appeal for 4-2-3-1)
3) McManaman


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

My original post for this game says the last vote can be for an attacking mid if you wish. E.g. in the previous game the final two votes went to two strikers but this time it can be for whatever you wish, two strikers again, one striker one attacking mid, one striker one defensive mid - basically anything to fit your desired formation.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1) Ben Arfa
2) Keith Gillespie 
3) McManaman


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ginola 
Sinclair
Mcmanaman


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ginola on the right? Really? I'm sure he played there sometimes but he was predominantly a left-sided player


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> Ginola on the right? Really? I'm sure he played there sometimes but he was predominantly a left-sided player


Might be more of a choice for the left side so that's my excuse, but i'll probably soon find out that's not the case.


----------



## Curry

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I think Ginola on the right is being done because Bale is likely to win on the left, so this is the best way to fit both in.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well in that case I choose Zola at left-back just to fit him in :evil


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He was mainly a left sided player but he did play on the right now and then. It's a bit of a cop out but I wanted him in & I was struggling for right wingers too.


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You should be ARRESTED for the TERRIBLE pun you repped me, Lady Seabridge.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

God there's been some amount of fucking terrible right wingers. Must be forgetting some, I genuinely contemplated Kuyt.

1) McManaman
2) Walcott
3) Anderton


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Forgot about walcott.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

NOLBERTO SOLANO, and his trumpet. Forgot all about that hero. He was quality.


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Almost gave Solano a shout.

Best right winger (sorry Green Light!) - David Ginola (Newcastle, Spurs, Villa, Everton)
Runner up - Steve McManaman (Liverpool, City)
3rd place - Darren Anderton (Spurs, Birmingham)

Friedel

Sagna - Desailly - Carragher - Harte

Ginola - ??? - ??? - ???

Left wingers now, I'll leave this one open all night.

Bale
Barnes (never won the league 92 onwards, bit sneaky this one)
Kewell


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's a sorry state of affairs when Darren 'Sicknote' Anderton is the third-best right midfielder we can come up with.

1) Laurent Robert

Absolute God-level talent. Thunderbolt of a left-foot.










:bow

2) Bale
3) Ginola


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...velling-wouldn-t-miss-Ed-Sheeran-concert.html

Clattenberg's changed. :sparker


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I was waiting to use Ginola on the left but he's already in the team, probably for the best. :lol

If Barnes is eligible, then yeah I'd have the same 3 as Vader in that order.


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's my game so Barnes is in lol. Loopholes.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I can't really judge barnes so.

Bale
Juninho (wicked player and more of an attacking mid but had to include him)
Kewell


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm dragging this out until it's finished! Two more sets of votes left, don't you dare make my votes the only ones 

Best left winger - Gareth Bale (Southampton, Spurs)
Runner up - John Barnes (Liverpool, Newcastle, Charlton)
3rd place - Harry Kewell (Leeds, Liverpool)

Friedel

Sagna - Carragher - Desailly - Harte

Ginola - ??? - ??? - Bale​
Could swap Bale and Ginola over if need be. 

Centre midfield now. 5 votes.

Gerrard
Alonso
Tugay
Fabregas
Redknapp

No disrespect to Speed but I was struggling with that last one. I'm sure I've forgot someone though.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

To join the party late, the ones who haven't won the PL?

CM - Alonso, Gerrard, Cesc (for now), Tugay, Cabaye


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I assumed Fabregas had, he's in there then.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> I assumed Fabregas had, he's in there then.


Cesc joined in 2003, but he was an Academy player in the Invincibles season featuring in the League Cup mostly. He didn't play a single League game or receive the winner's medal.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Gerrard
Speed
Alonso
Fabregas
Jagielka


FWIW I don't think Speed was a 'better' player than the 3 I've put him above but I feel that generally speaking his longevity, contribution and overall impact upon the Premier League was a lot greater than the others and enough to warrant him a spot in my team.

Was struggling for the last one so whacked Jags in there as I want him in my team and he spent most of our 06/07 season playing in midfield.


----------



## Brock

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> Almost gave Solano a shout.
> 
> Best right winger (sorry Green Light!) - David Ginola (Newcastle, Spurs, Villa, Everton)
> Runner up - Steve McManaman (Liverpool, City)
> 3rd place - Darren Anderton (Spurs, Birmingham)
> 
> Friedel
> 
> Sagna - Desailly - Carragher - Harte
> 
> Ginola - ??? - ??? - ???
> 
> Left wingers now, I'll leave this one open all night.
> 
> Bale
> Barnes (never won the league 92 onwards, bit sneaky this one)
> Kewell


McManaman.  Hated it when he left for Madrid, but still loved it when i watched him score, and win the CL.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Gerrard
Cesc
Alonso
Speed
Tugay 

Can't believe i got stuck on number 5, surely we're missing a few?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1) Gerrard
2) Cesc
3) Le Tissier
4) Speed
5) Alonso

Got a feeling we'll win tonight. Not because I think we're good or that we've turned a corner or anything, just reckon we'll pick up a sneaky 1-0 win somehow :dance2


----------



## Nige™

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Gerrard
2. Alonso
3. Fabregas
4. Tugay
5. Batty (won the old Division One just before the start of the fucking Premier League)

Tough leaving Tugay 4th because he was fucking phenomenal, but the three above were better.


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Okay turnout for the end of this which is nice to see. Clearly wanting this over with ASAP!

Best centre midfielder - Steven Gerrard (Liverpool)
Runner up - Xabi Alonso (Liverpool)
3rd place - Cesc Fabregas (Arsenal, Chelsea)
Joint 4th - Tugay (Blackburn), Gary Speed (Leeds, Everton, Newcastle, Bolton)

Friedel

Sagna - Carragher - Desailly - Harte

Ginola - Gerrard - Alonso - Bale

Next up is the slightly more complicated last part. You'll have 5 votes and you can vote for a striker and then any other player who isn't already in the team. Basically you can make it into your desired formation so 4-4-2 will require striker votes, 4-2-3-1 will require a striker & an attacking mid. It shouldn't be too hard to understand hopefully.

Zola
Fowler
Le Tissier
Les Ferdinand
Suarez


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

-Massimo Taibi-

-Roque Junior-Dean Leackock-Titus Bramble-Djimi Traore-

-Ali Dia-Bruno Cheyrou-DjembaDjemba-

-Marco Boogers-Ade Akinbiyi-Xisco-​


----------



## Nige™

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Zola
2. Suarez
3. Fowler
4. Le Tissier (only opponent's goal I've applauded at Ewood, the sexy motherfucker)
5. Di Canio


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rio banned for 3 games, fined £25,000 and must attend an education course.

Why? He made a mum joke on Twitter.

He should just retire and tell the FA to kiss his arse.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Rio banned for 3 games, fined £25,000 and must attend an education course.
> 
> Why? He made a mum joke on Twitter.
> 
> He should just retire and tell the FA to kiss his arse.













Also

Zola
Ferdinand
Fowler
Suarez
Di Canio


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1) Zola
2) Beardsley
3) Suarez
4) Fowler
5) Sir Les




> Elliot; Janmaat, Coloccini (c), Dummett, Haïdara; R.Taylor, Abeid, Colback; Obertan, Armstrong, Aarons.


Damn that's a sorry ass looking team. I retract my earlier statement, this will be murder

Dummett at CB :dance2

4 full-backs starting :dance2 :dance2


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pards going for the Fergie vs Arsenal approach.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> Pards going for the Fergie vs Arsenal approach.


Rafel, fabio, o'shea and gibbo :banderas


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Betfair had a pretty cushty offer for new customers of 4/1 on Man City with money back as a free back if they lose so I'll at least get something out of this shite :jordan2

Aaaaaaaaand we're 1-0 up :wall

I genuinely can't believe that. Fucking Aarons. If we win I will murder a kitten.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ahh i see Silva went off "injured"


----------



## Vader

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm tempted to put Aarons in the team after that lovely goal.

Final time you'll see me do this lads, I know it's been annoying but you'll miss it. I hope 

Best attacker - Gianfranco Zola (Chelsea)
Runner up - Robbie Fowler (Liverpool, Leeds, City)
3rd place - Luis Suarez (Liverpool)
4th place - Les Ferdinand (Half the league)
5th place - Matt Le Tissier (Southampton)

*Best team never to win the league*
Brad Friedel

Bacary Sagna - Marcel Desailly - Jamie Carragher - Ian Harte

Steven Gerrard - Xabi Alonso

Gareth Bale - Gianfranco Zola - David Ginola

Robbie Fowler


*Runners up*
Shay Given

Stephen Carr - Sami Hyypia - Ledley King - Leighton Baines

Steve McManaman - Tugay - Cesc Fabregas - John Barnes

Luis Suarez - Les Ferdinand

*3rd place*
Mark Schwarzer

Steve Finnan - Paul McGrath - Gareth Southgate - Stuart Pearce

Gary Speed - Jamie Redknapp

Darren Anderton - Matt Le Tissier - Harry Kewell

Paulo Di Canio​
I think that best team may have won a league if it had been assembled. Others, not sure. Second one is alright.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Can't really argue against that team, was hoping big les would make it but fowler was brilliant.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> Betfair had a pretty cushty offer for new customers of 4/1 on Man City with money back as a free back if they lose so I'll at least get something out of this shite :jordan2


But wait, there's more!










Newcastle are actually playing with a little bit of flair, Obertan clearly on a red arrow.

Dummett pls.


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:Jordan at that not being a pen and a red card.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

City are going to buttfuck us on sunday.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Shocking performance from City. They've been outplayed by an Alan Pardew B team at home. And cost me money in the process. I hope they get relegated.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pardew gets one over on the "fucking old cunt."


----------



## Razor King

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

SOTON GONNA WIN 'EM ALL THIS SEASON.

DARE TO SOTON


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Rio banned for 3 games, fined £25,000 and must attend an education course.
> 
> Why? He made a mum joke on Twitter.
> 
> He should just retire and tell the FA to kiss his arse.


They're just trying to do QPR a favour.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Great. Newcastle find some good form right before they play us this weekend.



City/United may be quite interesting now.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Bournemouth/Liverpool
Derby/Chelsea
Spurs/Newcastle
Sheffield United/Southampton


----------



## Kiz

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

6 wins in 14 games.

pelle's refusal to change from 442 is getting quite laughable now. questions will be asked


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Derby v Chelsea

Tottenham v Newcastle

Bournemouth v Liverpool

Sheffield United v Southampton


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527549656348524544


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pardew is a fucking God. What a legend. If he turns this around it will be Big Same times a billion. 

City to randomly elevate their game Sunday and go in dry. Always happens when we go to a rival team in some sort of "crisis". That's a fucking shocking result.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Southampton at home in the quarters pleases me. Was hoping for Chelsea/Liverpool away but a relatively big Premier League team at home is infinitely better than another trip down south to a Championship/low end Premier League side. 

Bramall Lane will be fuukin rocking. Don't for a second think we'll win but as we showed in the cup last year we've got enough about us going forward/on the wings to cause most sides serious problems, especially at home. Canner wait for this.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

silva injured and likely to miss

:lmao we're done


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If you love Pardew so much why don't you gay marry him?

I'm sure he'd be more than happy to let you shine his manager of the season award


----------



## Razor King

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Thanks to City's awfulness this season, we'll have to hear unlimited amounts of mental strength quotes from Wenger if we happen to fall short of City's end-of-season points tally by around 5 points. That will be like a trophy for Wenger.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> If you love Pardew so much why don't you gay marry him?
> 
> I'm sure he'd be more than happy to let you shine his manager of the season award


I could only dream.

:bow

Can't wait for him to get the team going again only to blame the fans for the relegation form that will inevitably see out the season.

If Silva's out we should really be beating City. Although no doubt Yaya finally checks himself in for the season.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It'll be a high scoring draw @ City/United from the looks of it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Milner to have a stormer as usual, almost certain he'll play on the same side as di maria and try to keep him quiet.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> Shocking performance from City. They've been outplayed by an Alan Pardew B team at home. And cost me money in the process. I hope they get relegated.


Can really only echo this. Although Newcastle done me out of £1100 last weekend so they can get to fuck as well.

Hoping the Manc derby ends up 5-5 with six red cards and Nasri getting hit with a bus.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Can really only echo this. Although Newcastle done me out of £1100 last weekend so they can get to fuck as well.
> 
> Hoping the Manc derby ends up 5-5 with six red cards and Nasri getting hit with a bus.


I'll take a 5-5 :lol


----------



## Zen

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Every single time Pardew gets close to getting fired he pulls some crazy shit like this 

Sir Alan Pardguson


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What a time to be alive.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Back to the greatest players to never win the Prem debate. The hell is this man doing missing from all the lists?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ummm, the football gods hate me so it won't happen, but I really expect United to take points from City. Especially if Silva is out. City just look so lost this season, this is the best time for Chelsea to just fucking coast and expand the gap. Plz let it happen this weekend.

in b4 :arry pulls something out of his ass.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Xevoz said:


> Back to the greatest players to never win the Prem debate. The hell is this man doing missing from all the lists?


Pele never played in the Prem mate :lelbron


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> Pele never played in the Prem mate :lelbron


https://vine.co/v/MF5upv3wbnW


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*






:lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

LMFAO WHAT A TROLL :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Bit harsh on Ryan Taylor that.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:lol pards

could see us getting a draw out of City tbh, depends if Yaya shows up or not really, and usually against us he does


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You not read the papers this morning, the MCFC bubble is over, we cant win, Yaya's bored, Pelles getting sacked and we're going down..


----------



## Nige™

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Silva out 3-4 weeks. Might make it an easier decision for Pellegrini to change his formation.

Hart
Zaba - Kompany - Demi - Kolarov/Clichy
Fernando
Fernandinho - Yaya
Nasri
Aguero - Dzeko/Jovetic​


----------



## Kiz

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

won't happen. he's incapable of it

hart
zab vinny demi who cares they won't even stay at left back
yaya fernando
milner nasri
kun dzeko

we'll get overrun in midfield again and pelle will put unnecessary pressure on himself and the team with something that can be fixed pretty simply.

apparently this run is our worst run of form since the noclues days.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

City are still easily faves for this, united overrun your midfield? :idris


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yet you have more points in the league now than you did last season, no? Or did that change with last week's defeat?


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> City are still easily faves for this, united overrun your midfield? :idris


Read the papers.. Fellani is now Socrates.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

United will overrun City's midfield, at the Etihad? Oh Kizzles.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Big Fella will overrun and bulldoze City with the afro.:dance

Rooney in, Falcao out. The most likely formation would be a 4-4-2 diamond now that Rooney's back.

De Gea

Rafa Smalling Rojo Shaw

Blind 

Fellaini Herrera

Di Maria

Rooney RVP

Guessing Carrick won't play. Mata unfortunately won't get time, but Januzaj and Wilson are possible subs. RVP simply doesn't cut it as a lone striker, IMO. Rooney seems to link up well with Di Maria and Rafael and could inspire RVP as well.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

would be nice to see Carrick play ahead of Fellaini

:lol @ Kiz thinking we will overrun City's mid, oh kizwell


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> would be nice to see Carrick play ahead of Fellaini


Eh? Why? 

He hasn't played a minute this season, never plays well against City and Fellaini is our in form player. Wouldn't have him near the team. Blind has been a more effective version of him anyways. I think Rooney will come in for Mata, otherwise the same team that played Chelsea, maybe Valencia for Januzaj.

De Gea

Rafael Smalling Rojo Shaw

Blind
Rooney Fellaini

Di Maria RVP Januzaj​
I hate when Rooney plays deep but LVG says he must play him and he's shit out wide so fuck life. Would ideally have Valencia in there for this game instead. City have struggled to deal with any kind of pace.

Really want to see us get Di Maria isolated with their left backs, whichever one it is.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29858565



> "It's like Ikea furniture packs. You can't get to the end; you've got to do all the little bits to get there, and it takes time," Pardew said.
> 
> "I've done a few because my wife's Swedish. You've got to box it down."
> 
> He added: "It's about doing that little bit first, and if you get that wrong, the second bit doesn't work. If you get the second bit wrong, the third bit definitely isn't working.
> 
> "If you're in the coaching or managerial world, you actually segment it down. We've put some blocks in place that now gives us some sort of thing to hinge on to."


ALAN PARDEW SCHOOL OF PHILOSOPHY

PARDEWMANIA ABOUT TO RUN WILD ON LIVERPOOL COMRADES

I see he has a Swedish wife as well. Wtf. He must have sold his soul to Satan to be as lucky as he his. Dat Faustian Bargain.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

we've been outrun and outworked in midfield in nearly every game this season


----------



## Razor King

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It all depends on YAYA turning up or not.

#OneManTeam


----------



## Destiny

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That half of football has caused some serious damage to my life.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

DAT pardiola


----------



## Destiny

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Good lord, can this season be over already. No cohesion overall, same shit formation from Rodgers and barely created anything. 

Well done to Newcastle though, great performance.


----------



## CGS

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fuck Liverpool. Time to start supporting my hometown team.

#CrystalPalace4Life


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

BR OUT.

He's not a great manager. Yes, last season was great and all, but I'm talking about this season.

All Rodgers did this season was buy shite + Moreno and Lallana.

Why the HECK did he buy Lallana if you are just gonna bench him? He's one of the best midfielders of the EPL, we bought him for what, 25M and you just bench him? What's worse is that BR is letting the shite Joe Allen play, while probably one of our best players Lallana is sitting in the bench.

Also, why the heck did Borini get benched? Since the Spurs game, since Balotelli's first game, did BR not learn that Balo can't do nothing when playing as the sole striker? We saw Borini and Balotelli play vs Swansea, only for the last 15 minutes, and the whole game changed. So why the heck don't you try playing them together, starting the match, playing the entire 90 minutes.

Also, why in the world did BR play Lambert when we needed a goal? Lambert can't do nothing. Lallana plays with his heart and soul every game and you don't even play him.

I know you all will say "Oh, unloyal", "plastic fan", "go support another club", just because I'm pointing out why our team is playing shite at the moment, it doesn't mean I can't have an opinion. I will always support Liverpool, but I also do have opinions.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

LMAO LIVERLOL

:banderas 

hey RUSH, still confident about top 4 and finishing ahead of Utd? :hayden3

you guys are trash, it's normal serviced resumed


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

lel ez game ez life for newcastle and managerial mastermind alan pardew.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Fanjawi said:


> BR OUT.
> 
> He's not a great manager. Yes, last season was great and all, but I'm talking about this season.
> 
> All Rodgers did this season was buy shite + Moreno and Lallana.
> 
> Why the HECK did he buy Lallana if you are just gonna bench him? He's one of the best midfielders of the EPL, we bought him for what, 25M and you just bench him? What's worse is that BR is letting the shite Joe Allen play, while probably one of our best players Lallana is sitting in the bench.
> 
> Also, why the heck did Borini get benched? Since the Spurs game, since Balotelli's first game, did BR not learn that Balo can't do nothing when playing as the sole striker? We saw Borini and Balotelli play vs Swansea, only for the last 15 minutes, and the whole game changed. So why the heck don't you try playing them together, starting the match, playing the entire 90 minutes.
> 
> Also, why in the world did BR play Lambert when we needed a goal? Lambert can't do nothing. Lallana plays with his heart and soul every game and you don't even play him.
> 
> I know you all will say "Oh, unloyal", "plastic fan", "go support another club", just because I'm pointing out why our team is playing shite at the moment, it doesn't mean I can't have an opinion. I will always support Liverpool, but I also do have opinions.


Das it mane


----------



## EGame

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I remember when Liverpool fan's were talking about how it was their time again last season. LMAO. 

Such a fucking weak club, really shows what they are without WORLD CLASS LUIS SUAREZ. 

I hope (no need to lol) that they finish outside the top 4 and we can take more of their star talents.


----------



## DA

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I think we need to continue firing head high balls towards Sterling, and playing an invisible striker and continuing to employ a bunch of garbagemen at the back

Sad state of affairs when the best player in the team is a 34 year old on his last legs playing in an unsuited position

Not only will Madrid give these jokes the sausage in midweek, it will be one of those big German sized ones that you see on TV. The girth of pork will be overwhelming and eye-watering

Garbage

Fin


----------



## Green Light

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Liverpool were so bad today. That really can't be stressed enough. Having said that I thought the players defended well, looked solid throughout and dealt with just about everything that came their way. Admittedly it wasn't much but you can only play against what's put against you. The Skrtel header in the first half is the only time I can recall Liverpool really came close. A lot of that solidity comes from the midfield players working their balls off to retain their defensive shape when we lose possession, we pretty much had two solid banks of four at all times. Throughout that whole bad spell I think that's something Pardew deserves some credit for, he doesn't seem to have ever lost the players and they've always been willing to work hard for him. And I have to say, though I don't rate him at all, we've looked much better defensively since Taylor came in for Williamson. Coloccini seems to have improved immeasurably. Maybe he just didn't like Willo :hendo

Some positives going forward as well, Aarons looked bright in spells although it seems pretty obvious to me his stamina isn't where it needs to be yet but the guy is only 18 and has just come back from injury so that's not a surprise. My worry with him is that Pardew rushes players back too quickly, he's done it with Cisse, he did it with De Jong against Villa (admitted himself that the doctor's told him not to play him) and that backfired horribly. Perez like Riviere in the games before him was isolated for much of the match but unlike Riv he seems to have the intelligence to pop up in the right places at the right time to get on the end of those bobbles/half-chances like today and against Spurs. I think he's shown a lot of flair and ability on the ball in other games too so that's something to be excited about.

I'll also give Pardew credit for going with Abeid, he was great against City and deserved his spot. Was really good again today too (MOTM I think). And also for FINALLY dropping Gouffran. It's only about six months overdue and while Sammy was pretty hit-and-miss he deserves his chance in the team as he's done really well off the bench.

Also, hopefully Obertan isn't too badly hurt. I make fun of the guy a lot but he has pace and more importantly directness; the willingness to just run at players and whip in a cross which is something we lacked early in the season. Cabella just isn't that kind of player. He caused Moreno some problems early on and has obviously been important with the goal against Leicester and assists for Cisse against Swansea. 

Really happy with the result, even if it turns my stomach that people will heap so much praise on Pardew now. The same pundits who refused to criticise the guy 3/4 weeks ago, putting the blame solely on the players, are now giving him all the praise. And again, Liverpool were so bad. Still, a great and unexpected result and you can see the confidence building in the players which can only be a good thing going forward.


----------



## Dell

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

3 very easy wins this week


----------



## Velvet onion

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Fanjawi said:


> BR OUT.
> 
> He's not a great manager. Yes, last season was great and all, but I'm talking about this season.
> 
> All Rodgers did this season was buy shite + Moreno and Lallana.
> 
> Why the HECK did he buy Lallana if you are just gonna bench him? He's one of the best midfielders of the EPL, we bought him for what, 25M and you just bench him? What's worse is that BR is letting the shite Joe Allen play, while probably one of our best players Lallana is sitting in the bench.
> 
> Also, why the heck did Borini get benched? Since the Spurs game, since Balotelli's first game, did BR not learn that Balo can't do nothing when playing as the sole striker? We saw Borini and Balotelli play vs Swansea, only for the last 15 minutes, and the whole game changed. So why the heck don't you try playing them together, starting the match, playing the entire 90 minutes.
> 
> Also, why in the world did BR play Lambert when we needed a goal? Lambert can't do nothing. Lallana plays with his heart and soul every game and you don't even play him.
> 
> I know you all will say "Oh, unloyal", "plastic fan", "go support another club", just because I'm pointing out why our team is playing shite at the moment, it doesn't mean I can't have an opinion. I will always support Liverpool, but I also do have opinions.


So Lallana Yay or Nay?


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Liverpool & Arsenal remind me of Kurt Angle & Chris Jericho, they were once some of the best in the world on top of their game but now just a mere shadow of what they used to be.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Burnley putting up a hell of a fight against Arsenal, FFS. 

And they were mocking United's start this season against Burnley and Sunderland. Played with Cleverley and Fletcher in midfield and still came out with draws, seems like a good result now compared to how some of the so-called "top, top teams" with "top, top players" have played.

EDIT: Alexis to the rescue as usual.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

And Chambers makes it two. I said, park the bus and once we score it'll be game over.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fucking retard Vargas.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fucking United. If we were even slightly decent, this would be a fun season what with Liverpool melting down but nooooooo we have to be even shitter.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rodgers out and Moyes in!:evil


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Fucking United. If we were even slightly decent, this would be a fun season what with Liverpool melting down but nooooooo we have to be even shitter.


We are in no way shitter and will finish at least 10 points ahead of them.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Fucking United. If we were even slightly decent, this would be a fun season what with Liverpool melting down but nooooooo we have to be even shitter.


We're on an upward trajectory. Liverpool are spiralling. 

Should we be doing better? Yes. But there are promising signs all over.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ground it out today. Looking very solid this season.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Southampton's form is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



kusksu said:


> We're on an upward trajectory. Liverpool are spiralling.


Anxious about the derby tomorrow, but if we do well, its definitely looking up. And if Falcao comes back too, Arsenal could be steam-rollered.


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Ali Dia said:


> Ground it out today. Looking very solid this season.


Yeah man. Proved there is more to us then just Pelle and Tadic.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Was much closer than I thought it would be, but I'll take the win. Costa not completely match fit as expected. Oscar's goal was superb. Since its woat Maribor midweek, we can get away with resting Costa and Fabregas and maybe even Hazard. They were shite last time, and don't expect much from them here. Should be gearing up for the trip to Anfield. Currently, I feel like we can win quite comfortably, especially with Liverpool's trash form.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Newcastle level on points with United!:lmao

Southampton have a horror run in December with their games. Aside from Liverpool on the opening day they haven't really been tested, aside from when they lost at Spurs. Hope they keep it going though.(Y)


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Was much closer than I thought it would be, but I'll take the win. Costa not completely match fit as expected. Oscar's goal was superb. Since its woat Maribor midweek, we can get away with resting Costa and Fabregas and maybe even Hazard. They were shite last time, and don't expect much from them here. Should be gearing up for the trip to Anfield. Currently, I feel like we can win quite comfortably, especially with Liverpool's trash form.


Costa probably won't play, but the other two will. Did you see how Chelsea played vs Shrewbury? Those guys who came in didn't want to take their chance, so I doubt Mourinho has much faith in them right now.



Nige™ said:


> Newcastle level on points with United!:lmao
> 
> Southampton have a horror run in December with their games. Aside from Liverpool on the opening day they haven't really been tested, aside from when they lost at Spurs. Hope they keep it going though.(Y)


Tbf, those were really early in the league and we had just sold so many players, thus having to bring a lot in and hoping they would gel quick enough. If we had to play both those teams now, I think we'd smash them.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

They did "smash" Liverpool. Fucking joke they came away from Anfield with nothing.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sanchez :bow

Rest can fuck off (except Podolski and Walcott).


----------



## FlyLikeCat

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arsenal in the last 30 minutes against burnley > Arsenal since the Galatasaray match


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The next Paisley they said.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The fucking state of your hair lad.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Watching that 'performance' from us today for 2 hours made it seem like killing myself would have been a better use of that time.

I can't put it into words how spineless the performance was from everyone. We are in serious trouble and if this isn't sorted in short order than we'll have no chance at Champo league next season. But who am I kidding? I've said it since the middle of September that we need to figure it out right quick and nothing has happened since. Fuck me we're shit


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Just look at the stats. Liverpool's strikers have only managed one premier league goal this season, and that was Sturridge. I think at times Balotelli becomes the scapegoat for the entire team's poor performances. I thought he was decent at times in the second half, but still doesn't do enough. I blame Rodgers for that, surely could have signed a striker who is more active, and net goals. Don't really rate Moreno either, he should have cleared the ball before Ayoze scored, and fairly certain he was also to blame for Cabella's near goal. On paper, Chelsea's quick movement and position-switching midfielders would be a nightmare for Liverpool. But then again I thought we'd be fisting QPR today. I just want to keep winning, and another win at Anfield would be great.

And btw, Saints need to start dropping points, stop tailgating us at the top ffs.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Very similar to the Hull performance where we just have no finishing edge whatsoever, wasn't surprised to see Newcastle scrap together a goal in the end. Watching Liverpool this season has been an utter bore most of the time. 

And then I watched Everton/Swansea after so that was about 4 hours spent poorly in total. :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Merseyside shite.

ALEXIS though :moyes1 May be the buy of the season.


----------



## seabs

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*This season is reflecting really poorly on Rodgers. For as brilliant as last season made him look this season is making him look every bit as bad. When you've been this bad at both ends for this long and you show no signs of even intending to change anything then that's even worse than the initial weakness itself. He really needs to bring in a specialist coach to work with Mignolet and his defence. Just splashing more money at the problem isn't the solution at all. If he can't learn how to set up a defensive unit then the defense will always be a major issue. If Valdes does indeed become available to them when he's fit again then they should absolutely pick him up because I think Mignolet is just broke beyond repair now. Confidence looks to have gone and it's just silly error after error now. 

At the other end it's the same problem they have every game. No creativity up front and no presence in the area. So easy to defend. He's either content with Mario never seeing the ball in the box or Mario isn't listening to him. Either way it reflects bad on Rodgers when he's not even giving Lambert a chance. Even minus Sturridge they still have more than enough attacking talent to not be struggling to even create one decent chance in a match. Sterling/Coutinho/Lallana/Henderson/Gerrard shouldn't all be having the problems they are creating chances as a unit. Ok Mario is abysmal but all the midfield are under-performing too. Granted Borini and Lambert aren't great but being so reluctant to use them when what he is using is producing so little is baffling. Fuck give Suso some minutes. 

Sturridge is good but there's no way he puts Liverpool ahead of Utd this season unless Rodgers bucks his own ideas up. *


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Renegade™;41410266 said:


> LMAO LIVERLOL
> 
> :banderas
> 
> hey RUSH, still confident about top 4 and finishing ahead of Utd? :hayden3
> 
> you guys are trash, it's normal serviced resumed


He's not the guy with a name bet with Vader riding on this :side:



EGame said:


> I hope (no need to lol) that they finish outside the top 4 and we can take more of their star talents.


I have a lightly used Spainard striker that's currently on loan that might interest you


----------



## Vader

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What was the bet? United above Liverpool or United in Europe? Can't actually remember.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Thread title should be PARDEW. Fucking Liverpool LOOOOL

Fuck we always play scrappy against QPR, Oscar goal was absolute filth. These were the type of games we were drawing/losing last season so I'm just hapy we got another 3 points.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Aspas may actually look good in this Liverpool team now. You should recall him.

Next week Chelsea. But no worries Liverpool fans, CGS says you will definitely not lose the game against Chelsea. "Trust me", he says.


----------



## CGS

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Just look at the stats. Liverpool's strikers have only managed one premier league goal this season, and that was Sturridge. I think at times Balotelli becomes the scapegoat for the entire team's poor performances. I thought he was decent at times in the second half, but still doesn't do enough. I blame Rodgers for that, surely could have signed a striker who is more active, and net goals. Don't really rate Moreno either, he should have cleared the ball before Ayoze scored, and fairly certain he was also to blame for Cabella's near goal. On paper, Chelsea's quick movement and position-switching midfielders would be a nightmare for Liverpool. But then again I thought we'd be fisting QPR today. I just want to keep winning, and another win at Anfield would be great.
> 
> And btw, Saints need to start dropping points, stop tailgating us at the top ffs.


Mario is defo used as a scapegoat at times that's for sure because outside Sterling, Lallana and Phil I haven't seen a single Liverpool player actually play brilliant so far this season since Studge got injured. I still don't understand why Borini or Lambert don't get more time. I'm getting sick and tired of saying it but Balo doesn't work as a single striker. He needs another strike minded player (not attacking forward/mid/winger) to play alongside him and do the extra graft he can't do. I mean last week against Hull last week we looked immediately better and Balo looked more effective. Borini started midweek and oh look balo scored within minutes of coming on. I just don't get why Rodgers continually try's to use him as a solo striker. Absolutely frustrating..



Joel said:


> Aspas may actually look good in this Liverpool team now. You should recall him.
> 
> Next week Chelsea. But no worries Liverpool fans, CGS says you will definitely not lose the game against Chelsea. "Trust me", he says.


I stand by this. I mean we are dog shit but we are just bound to fuck your guys over one way or another.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CGS said:


> I stand by this. I mean we are dog shit but we are just bound to fuck your guys over one way or another.


:wow


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Starting to feel the nerves. Fuck.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Obligatory


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Starting to feel the nerves. Fuck.


No nerves or fear from me, especially when you know the inevitable :jose


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Vader said:


> What was the bet? United above Liverpool or United in Europe? Can't actually remember.


Think it was whoever finishes above the other wins.

If the season carries on the way it has been going I don't think either of us'll be in Europe next season:lmao


----------



## Vader

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Yeah better off making it whoever finishes higher. Cannot wait until GERRARD IS A MERCENARY ****** becomes a forum member.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well that was dogshit. This reminds me of the Woy days. No intensity, no pressure, no passion, not a fucking care in the world. Fix it Rodgers or I fear you may be out.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I haven't seen a whole lot of liverpool this season. One match I did see was against west brom and lallana looked pretty good. Is there a reason he isn't starting because the lallana of last season would get into liverpools best 11 no problem. He wasn't even used yesterday when chasing the game.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We are not going to lose against City.

Optimism powers, activate!


----------



## Rush

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> LMAO LIVERLOL
> 
> :banderas
> 
> hey RUSH, still confident about top 4 and finishing ahead of Utd? :hayden3
> 
> you guys are trash, it's normal serviced resumed


we've been having a fucking shite season, still ahead of United :draper2


----------



## Silver C

*Re: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SOTON (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> we've been having a fucking shite season, still ahead of United :draper2


That's just the injustice of it all and the reason that a Derby win is crucial.

Hope Fellaini can shackle Toure in his back pocket. Aguero could be a terror to the defenders, but if Smalling performs as he did against Chelsea and the midfield battle is won, it should be possible to just nick a win. And though a Draw against City is not a bad result, its still not 3 points and that's what we should be aiming for every game from now. 

Still rooting for that 1-0 result.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

come on city, unleash that FURY, you know you want to. every one bar united fans want to see it too. just fucking bury them.


----------



## CGS

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Ali Dia said:


> I haven't seen a whole lot of liverpool this season. One match I did see was against west brom and lallana looked pretty good. Is there a reason he isn't starting because the lallana of last season would get into liverpools best 11 no problem. He wasn't even used yesterday when chasing the game.


Doesn't really wanna give Sterling any rest so it's either Lallana or Coutinho who gets the nod on the other side with Rodgers switching them around on different weeks. Shame really since Sterling's brilliant start has been dropping week after week. Beforehand we needed him bad. Now we could risk it.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

LOL at Valencia at RB. LOL. City can score as many as they want. Unbelievable.

We will never have an unchanged back 4. Ever. 

Fuck this game.


----------



## AEA

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rafael injured :/ Valencia at RB doesn't fill me with confident


----------



## CGS

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Aguero hat trick today pls. Gotta get them FF points.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Valencia starting at RB :jay

should be painful


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CGS said:


> Aguero hat trick today pls. Gotta get them FF points.


Delighted to have stuck with him as my captain with that defence. Fancy him to grab a few.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Valencia at RB is ghastly bad.

These last minute training injuries are annoying...what the fuck do they do during training? The team might actually perform better if they don't train at this rate!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> come on city, unleash that FURY, you know you want to. every one bar united fans want to see it too. just fucking bury them.


No, I don't want to see it either. Glory, glory, Man United!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Thats it, game over

Smalling you stupid fucking cunt


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Two of the dumbest bookings you'll ever see.

Not much chance of us evening it up as Oliver just isn't booking City players.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Moronic bookings. Smalling played like a complete retard today.

We will lose this 6-0 now.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

LMAO at Smalling, what a potato. First yellow was utter stupidity.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

And thanks to Smalling's stupidity, Januzaj's playing time has been cut down. 

Swear LvG should never play Smalling again after this retarded performance.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Januzaj was playing crap anyway.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What an absolutely atrocious half of refereeing.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Smalling is a disgrace. Genuinely a fucking disgrace. The one thing he could do to completely piss away this game and he does it the most fucking idiotic way imaginable. Absolutely disgusting.

City will destroy us now. Should already have two blatant penalties and another red card. We're playing the best attacking in the league with Valencia and Carrick in defence. It's going to be a fucking massacre in this half. 

We've literally no threat either. RVP will be isolated, Rooney is deep where he's useless and Di Maria will be easily outnumbered. No pace to hurt them even countering. This game is dead.

Oliver is completely lost. Smalling aside, he's got pretty much every major call wrong.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Another derby and another gutless performance from United so far. You'd think with City's recently poor form and the fact they had 2 midfielders we'd actually go for it and play with pace and fluidity but no, just HOOF THAT MOTHERFUCKING BALL aimlessly. We had a decent first 10 minutes but then as usual the players decided to do the usual _"let's walk with the ball, show no movement or clue with our passing and then just smash it high in the air and hope for the best and give it back to the opposition"_. Just hopeless and made a whole lot worse with Smalling getting two stupid yellow cards. I mean, what was he thinking blocking Hart on the first one? No need to do it and he will regret that now.

Smalling has had some solid games here and there each season but he's been too injury prone and hasn't progressed since his great 2010/2011 season. Since then he's not done anything of note and this may lead to him being dropped for a while by LVG. No discipline and just utterly pathetic defending.

We've looked clueless, no ideas or anything going forward with 11 men so I can't see how 10 men is going to help create much. Van Persie has had hardly any support going forward, Rooney looks rusty as fuck and needs to stop with those long wide balls that reach no one, Adnan was poor, Valencia has been awful going forward and Rojo looks like he has a mistake in him. Blind has been too static (like everyone else) on the ball and Di Maria has once again only shown some flashes of brilliance a few times. De Gea has once again been our best player along with Fellaini who has worked hard. De Gea has kept us in it although Navas should have buried that once chance.

I'll be happy to escape with a point but just another disappointing derby performance so far with nothing learned from the prior meetings.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

De Gea is fighting the battle all alone, I am afraid...yet again. If we are still in this game, its due to his magnificent saves.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Smalling you FUCKHEAD. Jones or Evans plz stop being hurt :side:

tbh we haven't been that bad at times, City should be winning tho, DE GEA :mark:

second half with be brutal, Carrick's first game of the season and he's sent in to play CB when we're down to 10 men and he's hardly comfortable there against quality opponents.

be nice if Michael Oliver remembered how to referee too. woat cunt


----------



## Zen

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Smalling went full retard

expecting 2-3 goals this half


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

One other thing to quickly note, we've really missed Rafael in this game as there's been no danger down that right wing which he would surely cause. Valencia has been woeful going forward and Januzaj was isolated the whole game and offered nothing. At least with Rafael we have some danger down the right but sadly, we have no decent back up option for the right back role.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We were playing fine before the red aside from Valencia going walkabouts for 5 minutes. On top for a lot of it although always looked vulnerable.

The game is done now. City will have their way.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rojo enaldo

for fucks sake


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

This is hilarious.

McNair, Carrick, Valencia. In defence. At the Etihad.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Down to ten men at the Etihad and our defence now consists of Carrick and McNair.

Poor McNair is going to be slaughtered here.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well, that stretcher sure symbolizes United's situation pretty well.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

pens are turned off


----------



## ScottishJobber

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Due a goal, shocking refereeing so far.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

damage limitation now lads


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1-0 wouldn't be bad. Just don't get humiliated again.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I just hope the sweet sounds of LvG's harsh voice railing at Smalling can be heard everywhere after this game is over.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Sliver C said:


> I just hope the sweet sounds of LvG's harsh voice railing at Smalling can be heard everywhere after this game is over.


Voice? I want to hear punch sounds and Dutch swear words.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hart was about to go mental till he saw who it was :lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

never in doubt


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We lose this game, but the boys up top played with heart at the end. City got a real scare despite United being down to 10 men. Just unlucky that the 2 or 3 chances we had weren't converted. They can blame the ref, the penalties not given, whatever...but one positive from this defeat is that LvG has got that fighting spirit back for us. 1-0 to City, fair play, but don't think they would be proud of the last 20 mins. I was predicting 1-0 to United prior to this game and considering how City played overall, it was definitely possible if we had 11 on the field.

Back four now is a worry with Rojo also injured, but I guess McNair is still a better option than that retard Smalling, which can only be a plus going into the upcoming games. 

United not undone yet this season.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well after that poor first half where we created nothing and doing so little for the first 15 minutes of the second half we started to grow in confidence and looked much better from the 70th minute onwards. Fellaini, Rooney and Van Persie started to look more dangerous and Di Maria in stages whipped in some beautiful free kicks which Fellaini should have scored one. Also, it was ironic that after I said Rooney should be substituted as he looked lethargic he then magically sprung into life and that drive forward was incredible, the Rooney of old. Just a shame he didn't take a shot with his left foot and opted to cut inside, which was the wrong choice.

I hope the team takes some positives out of that game, despite Smalling being a fucking idiot and being one of the main reasons we lost the game, we actually played a lot better with 10 men, looked lethal on the counter attack and caused City a lot of problems. That and the fact we only conceded one, I'm quite pleased.

Need to stop dropping so may vital points now though and get on a good run. Only 4 points off 4th spot so not far away and need to get some consistency into our game and play a full 90 minutes, not just wake up when we feel like it.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Happy with the performance considering the circumstances.

Smalling is a bellend. Need to move him out next summer and throw silly money at a proper world class centre back.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Smalling really should never put on a United shirt again. It's one thing leaving your team in the shit at home to West Ham when you're winning, like Rooney did, but it's unforgivable away to City getting two yellow cards in the first 30 minutes for two retarded incidents.

Smalling is a disgrace.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

United were largely anonymous for the first 40 mins, but then again so were City outside of the two chances De Gea thwarted. Smalling really was absolutely brainless and there should be no guarding/protecting of him. He's experienced enough for those two moments to be rightfully scolded and questioned. The first booking is arguably the daftest to receive in fitba outside of taking your shirt off, but the second is arguably worse when you consider the context of being on a yellow. So reckless and without any real thought as to what he was doing. It would have been horribly reckless to concede a FK there if he wasn't already on a yellow, but to invite a promising FK and leave your teammates a man down was just downright pathetic. He has an opportunity this season to cement himself as a long-term fixture and he does something like that.

Credit to United though, first 15 mins of the second half gave off vibes it could have turned into a fisting. Final 20 mins however United found another gear and City somehow capitulated and lost the plot. Rooney rediscovering his '04 form with that mazy run only to bottle shooting was incredible and frustrating to see, and a couple of other close chances really needed more composure by the forwards. Di Maria had arguably his worst game so far. I didn't hold it against him for most of the game given how United regressed in attack, but he was quite wasteful in that closing stretch and his corners were particularly poor given his FK delivery which posed City problems.

After ten games and given the level of opposition the start is well below what could have been anticipated, but that second half performance was something to take away from a bad day at the office. Last season it could have been quite ugly, but today they gave it an honest go and on another day might have sneaked an unlikely point. Wilson looks to be a real presence up front in terms of pressing defenders and injecting pace up front. Doubt he'll get many chances between Falcao and Van Persie this season but he looks bright and I hope he gets opportunities.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I also have to mention Shaw - I thought he had a terrific game today despite a shaky first half against Navas/Zabaleta. Second half he was defensively solid with some brilliant tackles and he kept running forward all game. The consistency and fitness is getting there now and it was good to see that our left side wasn't as open as say if Evra was playing there still. So good stuff from Shaw but I pray Rafael is back next week.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> I also have to mention Shaw - *I thought he had a terrific game today despite a shaky first half against Navas/Zabaleta.* Second half he was defensively solid with some brilliant tackles and he kept running forward all game. The consistency and fitness is getting there now and it was good to see that our left side wasn't as open as say if Evra was playing there still. So good stuff from Shaw but I pray Rafael is back next week.


So he had a terrfic second half and not a terrific game...


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Smalling really should never put on a United shirt again. It's one thing leaving your team in the shit at home to West Ham when you're winning, like Rooney did, but it's unforgivable away to City getting two yellow cards in the first 30 minutes for two retarded incidents.
> 
> Smalling is a disgrace.


This. A million times this. Just hung the team out to dry. How the fuck a centre half can consciously make the decision to take a yellow card, when going up against this attack away from him is just beyond belief - The second one was almost as bad. Unforgivable. Not like he's covered himself in glory here anyways - Regressing with every year. I'd have McNair/Blackett/Carrick fucking anyone ahead of him after that. 

The team showed a lot of resolve again - After about a 20 minute spell where we were capitulating somewhat. There's certainly a different mentality from last year. City were vulnerable and looked nervous in the last 20 minutes. Almost getting something from that position was remarkable. A lot of positives again - McNair, Shaw, Fellaini - All done well. Rooney showed glimpses too. 

Di Maria has really struggled since we moved him to the wing. Wouldn't be shocked to see the diamond come back in the next game. What's killing us though is injuries. Rafael and Rojo added to the list today - Still nothing on Evans or Jones - And even when they're back you wouldn't fancy them to last 3 weeks. It's farcical at this point. That's what could stop us getting top 4. We've had nowhere close to a settled back 4 or even a settled team. 

Really feared the worst today. At least the wheels didn't completely come off.


----------



## seabs

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Performances are getting better at least. Only thing I can see putting is below 4th are injuries rather than another team. Penalty calls were really bad and I guess make up for the ones we didn't get. Sucks that those cost us points and these made no difference in the end. Disappointing to see us just focus on long balls to Fellaini in the last 10 when we were breaking them down more methodically before then. Really really stupid from Smalling. Inexcusable. Really would be fine with McNair being first choice based on his performances so far. Valencia was surprisingly decent at RB. Really just need the injuries to fuck off for a while and get a consistent starting XI.*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> So he had a terrfic second half and not a terrific game...


I personally thought he was shaky for parts of the first half not the whole first half. I thought the first few times Navas went at him he caused some problems but then he handled Navas quite well and his tackles were spot on. His second half though was much much better and I thought overall, he was great.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Di Maria has really struggled since we moved him to the wing. Wouldn't be shocked to see the diamond come back in the next game.


Was expecting the diamond today. Its definitely yielded the best results.


I think Valencia acquitted himself fairly well in the last 20 mins. Thought he would be worse. It will have to be Valencia and Shaw at RB and LB and a toss between Carrick, McNair and Blackett. Both McNair and Blackett are level headed kids and know their limitations, so hopefully without injuries, it may be possible to hold on until jan with them.

However, if Fellaini and Rooney keep up the good form and Falcao, RVP too get on the scoresheet, I think its still a fairly decent squad on paper. Arsenal is the next big game and even with our mutilated defense, they are beatable.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Was expecting to get battereted after we went down to 10 & when man city scored I feared the worst but they slowed down game by themselves & not exactly sure why they had us on ropes but didn't go for the throat & started keeping ball going side to side without really going anywhere & trying keep possession without causing much threat. 

Before smalling sending off thought we were doing really well in game we picking up pockets in behind both Fernado & Yaya in cm & our 3 were out numbering their 2 & showing the passes playing all around corner all Into space or feet then our passing went to shite & smalling Toni Rooney Blind Felliani Adnan RvP all played some silly balls in middle of park or kept ball without going anywhere with it & taking to long make decision rather then being incesive with a smart/simple/good pass. 

It alms of felt like we were home side trying keep ball & man city away side trying spring on counter from a mistake before smalling sending off that's pretty much what happened we weren't keeping ball & passing well & weren't getting in behind man city back line as much as we should been doing so man city happy wait for their moments & had couple chances before we went down to 10 men & only DdG kept us in game until smalling decided he be a total moron

Dumb as hell from someone who been club 4 years & should know better totally rush to head in both cards. Why bother wants hart going to do but kick it you basically saying take yellow cos buying time why got men back & hart kick if lands on Augero foot & ghosts 3 players & DdG then fair enough but cos smalling doesn't have time get back feel need stop hart then when on yellow why the fuck lunge in. Smalling has cover for Toni going wandering & Milner on run why must defenders now go to ground why can't he run with man or ball stay on feet make Milner go down line & try cross with weaker left foot soon as smalling went to ground I said be foul & soon as missed ball he about see red card. Totally deserved sending off to beyond dumb by smalling. 11 v 11 we doing fine but soon went down to 10 it always going be so so tough get any kind result. 

After red I thought man city kicked into life we took off adnan & while Adnan started well he cut inside & didn't take on clichy out wide which what should done still young & doesn't get that side game yet soon as did take on clichy or try go down flanks he getting us up pitch & that was what needed to do but stopped doing so I do to think helped by Toni who hugged touch line to much didnt offer him enough attacking support & never in good position Make any runs alongside or past Adnan open up the Space for Adnan. We don't have back up rb & main rb always get a injury you have feel LvG want a new rb in jan just have to. Anyway adnan going off saw us play di Maria on rw & Rooney lw & go 4-4-1 & soon happened you could see were main area man city score from was & it was down that channel with Toni & di Maria neither defensively were going be as reliable as adnan & rafael so man city started created overloads & trying work space down that flank & pushed clichy on to try drag di Maria back & that how man city scored moved Felliani to middle leaving space while Toni goes narrow & clichy gets Inbehind & plays in between di Maria & Toni to clichy who finds Augero who smashes it in. 

We were on ropes when started 2nd half to I felt man city going for that goal & we looked to play on break & flaws in RvP again showed up doesnt have pace anymore & kompany man marked him his line cf & soon got ball try hit on break played to RvP & bumped off ball & kept giving man city ball after 2nd half still anyway. Rojo injury look really bad & serious & when McNair went on & back line was Toni Carrick McNair Shaw I feared the worst but they actually all played well for long periods in 2nd half. McNair looks more composed & assured at cb then our actual main cb we do have which is umm rather telling/worrying. With goal its Augero movement does in McNair little dart in then out & got his space & smack first time hit & its in genuine bit of superstar quality by Augero & don't blame McNair for that & only mistake thought man when came on as well shame that man city scored from it though. 

Man city scoring did more harm then good for them as seemed just to switch off & aggression & intensity to their game disappeared soon as they scored when had kept us tempo were playing at & kept moving ball with speed had then sure opened us up much more. Pelligrini made a few chances & seemed go more defensive bit like Jose did & couple man city player were going into tackles up pitch & making poor passes & stopped getting men forward in attack choosing stay in shape & wait to hit on break conceding ball to us which saw us trying scrap our way back into the game. 

Final 20mins I thought showed lot guts & character we could of just gave up like did last season but didnt & that's refreshing to see &'were creating few decent chances without really opening up man city but Felliani should of scored of all people get free un marked header in front goal I thought be perfect man to score then or least hit target just mis judgement on his part & goes wide such a great chance. 

Very interested that Wilson came on & RvP off on 80mins soon as got to half time that was change wanted see most was shame didnt happen earlier but soon came on had pace, mobility & energy up top which RvP doesn't have anymore & with man city dropping deeper & players making silly decisions I thought Wilson inclusion gave man city defence different threat deal with but tried go long to Felliani & when played it on deck to our attackers Wilson making run stretch play & going long congested space & meant man city back line pushed up so wilison offside should played on floor more as getting time & finding space on the ball again in between the lines. 

LvG has bit decision make with his side does stick with 4-3-3 or go diamond again & try move di Maria to middle or play with adnan & put di Maria out wide & go with Rooney off cf? Also carrick did great at cb & thought in 2nd half when man city sat off I was really happy by blind he was moving ball quicker & going forward with ball trying us up pitch driving on us & Rooney came inside more help out & did same. Fellaini actually had another good game & means Herrera wont see much game time in meanwhile. If falcao out again next week I would seriously play Wilson as no9 been saying it awhile now but offers something rest cf can't do & stretches play with & without ball & that was missing it case before smalling saw red had ball but not getting in behind man city defence cos RvP no pace to stretch play yet opened up space in behind yaya & Fernando repeatingly. 

Just frustrating that shooting ourselves in foot at times well actually Tbf today one player made 2 total co is up giving better chance & advantage to man city bit wrong say that man city didnt deserve to win & just shame didnt keep it 11 v 11 longer & seen what happened as playing well for good parts before hand & game plan working but at back still look ropey & totally argue that man city should had 3 pens as well I thought Oliver had awful game & he with his linesmen were woeful for both sides today. 

Performances been getting better & see progression with this side from last season & be a idiot not to see it but performances don't mean shit if don't get wins to match those performances & not every game meet Chelsea & man city & those 2 are fighting for league & were in battle get CL spot come May. Thought shaw was superb today were few times let navas go & pace baliled him out but his 19 & fact is at 19 got more in his game & locker then most experienced fullbacks have in mid to late 20s he will only get better & starting to settle into side which has every changing look to it defence which even more impressive on his part.

I don't know if saints stick around in battle with west ham but I still feel be between arsenal, us & Liverpool for 3rd, 4th & 5th as this season goes on with 2 out 3 sides who finish 3rd & 4th going to sides who get their defense in order, all 3 sides might try sign players in jan as well which I think they should & will do & who kicks on well in new year & us, Liverpool & arsenal haven't played each other yet in the league with those games being massive importance & who get over injuries have to players the quickest/best as well.


----------



## kimino

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

United is on a slump, i keep reading here and manutd.com forum, that the team is playing better and better, but without wins, there will be more pressure, hope they win against Arsenal, seriously need a big win to shake the pressure. Oh and LVG is overrated.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Need 7 points from the next 3 games. At least.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*opens new tab on RedCafe*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



The Monster said:


> Was expecting to get battereted after we went down to 10 & when man city scored I feared the worst but they slowed down game by themselves & not exactly sure why they had us on ropes but didn't go for the throat & started keeping ball going side to side without really going anywhere & trying keep possession without causing much threat.
> 
> Before smalling sending off thought we were doing really well in game we picking up pockets in behind both Fernado & Yaya in cm & our 3 were out numbering their 2 & showing the passes playing all around corner all Into space or feet then our passing went to shite & smalling Toni Rooney Blind Felliani Adnan RvP all played some silly balls in middle of park or kept ball without going anywhere with it & taking to long make decision rather then being incesive with a smart/simple/good pass.
> 
> It alms of felt like we were home side trying keep ball & man city away side trying spring on counter from a mistake before smalling sending off that's pretty much what happened we weren't keeping ball & passing well & weren't getting in behind man city back line as much as we should been doing so man city happy wait for their moments & had couple chances before we went down to 10 men & only DdG kept us in game until smalling decided he be a total moron
> 
> Dumb as hell from someone who been club 4 years & should know better totally rush to head in both cards. Why bother wants hart going to do but kick it you basically saying take yellow cos buying time why got men back & hart kick if lands on Augero foot & ghosts 3 players & DdG then fair enough but cos smalling doesn't have time get back feel need stop hart then when on yellow why the fuck lunge in. Smalling has cover for Toni going wandering & Milner on run why must defenders now go to ground why can't he run with man or ball stay on feet make Milner go down line & try cross with weaker left foot soon as smalling went to ground I said be foul & soon as missed ball he about see red card. Totally deserved sending off to beyond dumb by smalling. 11 v 11 we doing fine but soon went down to 10 it always going be so so tough get any kind result.
> 
> After red I thought man city kicked into life we took off adnan & while Adnan started well he cut inside & didn't take on clichy out wide which what should done still young & doesn't get that side game yet soon as did take on clichy or try go down flanks he getting us up pitch & that was what needed to do but stopped doing so I do to think helped by Toni who hugged touch line to much didnt offer him enough attacking support & never in good position Make any runs alongside or past Adnan open up the Space for Adnan. We don't have back up rb & main rb always get a injury you have feel LvG want a new rb in jan just have to. Anyway adnan going off saw us play di Maria on rw & Rooney lw & go 4-4-1 & soon happened you could see were main area man city score from was & it was down that channel with Toni & di Maria neither defensively were going be as reliable as adnan & rafael so man city started created overloads & trying work space down that flank & pushed clichy on to try drag di Maria back & that how man city scored moved Felliani to middle leaving space while Toni goes narrow & clichy gets Inbehind & plays in between di Maria & Toni to clichy who finds Augero who smashes it in.
> 
> We were on ropes when started 2nd half to I felt man city going for that goal & we looked to play on break & flaws in RvP again showed up doesnt have pace anymore & kompany man marked him his line cf & soon got ball try hit on break played to RvP & bumped off ball & kept giving man city ball after 2nd half still anyway. Rojo injury look really bad & serious & when McNair went on & back line was Toni Carrick McNair Shaw I feared the worst but they actually all played well for long periods in 2nd half. McNair looks more composed & assured at cb then our actual main cb we do have which is umm rather telling/worrying. With goal its Augero movement does in McNair little dart in then out & got his space & smack first time hit & its in genuine bit of superstar quality by Augero & don't blame McNair for that & only mistake thought man when came on as well shame that man city scored from it though.
> 
> Man city scoring did more harm then good for them as seemed just to switch off & aggression & intensity to their game disappeared soon as they scored when had kept us tempo were playing at & kept moving ball with speed had then sure opened us up much more. Pelligrini made a few chances & seemed go more defensive bit like Jose did & couple man city player were going into tackles up pitch & making poor passes & stopped getting men forward in attack choosing stay in shape & wait to hit on break conceding ball to us which saw us trying scrap our way back into the game.
> 
> Final 20mins I thought showed lot guts & character we could of just gave up like did last season but didnt & that's refreshing to see &'were creating few decent chances without really opening up man city but Felliani should of scored of all people get free un marked header in front goal I thought be perfect man to score then or least hit target just mis judgement on his part & goes wide such a great chance.
> 
> Very interested that Wilson came on & RvP off on 80mins soon as got to half time that was change wanted see most was shame didnt happen earlier but soon came on had pace, mobility & energy up top which RvP doesn't have anymore & with man city dropping deeper & players making silly decisions I thought Wilson inclusion gave man city defence different threat deal with but tried go long to Felliani & when played it on deck to our attackers Wilson making run stretch play & going long congested space & meant man city back line pushed up so wilison offside should played on floor more as getting time & finding space on the ball again in between the lines.
> 
> LvG has bit decision make with his side does stick with 4-3-3 or go diamond again & try move di Maria to middle or play with adnan & put di Maria out wide & go with Rooney off cf? Also carrick did great at cb & thought in 2nd half when man city sat off I was really happy by blind he was moving ball quicker & going forward with ball trying us up pitch driving on us & Rooney came inside more help out & did same. Fellaini actually had another good game & means Herrera wont see much game time in meanwhile. If falcao out again next week I would seriously play Wilson as no9 been saying it awhile now but offers something rest cf can't do & stretches play with & without ball & that was missing it case before smalling saw red had ball but not getting in behind man city defence cos RvP no pace to stretch play yet opened up space in behind yaya & Fernando repeatingly.
> 
> Just frustrating that shooting ourselves in foot at times well actually Tbf today one player made 2 total co is up giving better chance & advantage to man city bit wrong say that man city didnt deserve to win & just shame didnt keep it 11 v 11 longer & seen what happened as playing well for good parts before hand & game plan working but at back still look ropey & totally argue that man city should had 3 pens as well I thought Oliver had awful game & he with his linesmen were woeful for both sides today.
> 
> Performances been getting better & see progression with this side from last season & be a idiot not to see it but performances don't mean shit if don't get wins to match those performances & not every game meet Chelsea & man city & those 2 are fighting for league & were in battle get CL spot come May. Thought shaw was superb today were few times let navas go & pace baliled him out but his 19 & fact is at 19 got more in his game & locker then most experienced fullbacks have in mid to late 20s he will only get better & starting to settle into side which has every changing look to it defence which even more impressive on his part.
> 
> I don't know if saints stick around in battle with west ham but I still feel be between arsenal, us & Liverpool for 3rd, 4th & 5th as this season goes on with 2 out 3 sides who finish 3rd & 4th going to sides who get their defense in order, all 3 sides might try sign players in jan as well which I think they should & will do & who kicks on well in new year & us, Liverpool & arsenal haven't played each other yet in the league with those games being massive importance & who get over injuries have to players the quickest/best as well.


That is insane. Do you write this much after every match?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What's the deal with Fellaini? Did he spit at Aguero?

Oscar's goal was top class btw :yum:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Monster is :gnev esque and when i can be assed it's a brilliant read when he posts post match.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Agreed w/thread title. Godly fitba player.

lel @ Ryan Mason, btw. Typical little shithouse, starting fights then having a whinge when Benteke has the temerity to not put up with his bullshit. At least Wilshere would've spat on him.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Prince Jax said:


> That is insane. Do you write this much after every match?


he does tbh, he's not exactly wrong most of the time either.

surprised we didn't capitulate today. Smalling is still a FUCKHEAD for getting sent off.

Rooney's run in the second half leading to the Di Maria chance was great to see he can still produce that spark. We had a few chances at the end there, and I think our pressing definitely helps compared to sitting back like we did last season.

injuries are our main concern, we're playing some good stuff at times.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

hey renegade, sup buddy. did you get a chance to check the table and see that despite your assertion that Liverpool are the worst thing ever they're still ahead of United? :banderas


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

plenty of games to go RUSH, we'll finish above you after 38 of them bro :kobe3


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

lel a battle over 7th. cute.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

m8 m8 m8

Utd are taking top 4, Liverhampton are coming 7th


----------



## Kenny

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Chelsea
2. City 
3. Southampton

thats the way i see it going atm :side:


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> 1. Chelsea
> 2. City
> *3. Southampton
> *
> thats the way i see it going atm :side:


They'll fade. They might get 4th but the top 3 will be Chavski, City and Arsenal. And while Chelsea has a decent lead it only takes a couple of results to bring the latter two back in the title hunt.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Xevoz said:


> They'll fade. They might get 4th but the top 3 will be Chavski, City and Arsenal. And while Chelsea has a decent lead it only takes a couple of results to bring the latter two back in the title hunt.


True. But it also only takes a couple of results to make the latter two fall further away. And at this moment, I think that's more likely judging by form and the way the three teams are playing. Helps that we Chelsea _Chavski_ are the most balanced team too.

Everton away, City away, Arsenal home, United away. Can't say Chelsea are on top due to easy fixtures.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

the difficult fixtures have never been chelsea's problem


----------



## Joel

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

A fair point, Kizwell.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Should also be noted that Chelsea are pretty thin defensively and an injury or two at the back could leave them...eh, thinner.

Should also ALSO be noted, however, that those defenders are tanks and never seem to get injured and it's not like they don't have money to spend in January if necessary.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fabregas dies on New Years. It is known. Chelsea to finish 7th.

United will finish ahead of Arsenal and we'll royally fuck them in three weeks time.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Fabregas dies on New Years. It is known. Chelsea to finish 7th.
> 
> United will finish ahead of Arsenal and we'll royally fuck them in three weeks time.


Imagine thinking United still have what it takes to royally fuck anyone.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://www.espn.co.uk/blogs/sport/story/364035.html

one of the best things i've ever read.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Xevoz said:


> Imagine thinking United still have what it takes to royally fuck anyone.


We royally fucked QPR in a way Mourinho could only dream of.

Falcao will be back for Arsenal. We GOL soon.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Imagine thinking Arsenal will finish above 4th place.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Fabregas dies on New Years. It is known. Chelsea to finish 7th.
> 
> United will finish ahead of Arsenal and we'll royally fuck them in three weeks time.


I thought the game was at OT, but tough luck - it's at the Grove. You'll get a draw, or better, you may even nick it. But you'll go on and lose to Hull and we'll resume normal service.





Xevoz said:


> Imagine thinking United still have what it takes to royally fuck anyone.


If there's any team United can royally fuck, it's Arsenal. Wenger tremors under his boot at the sight of United.




Big_Man said:


> Imagine thinking Arsenal will finish above 4th place.


Uwotm8.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

rojo out for 3 months apparently.

boost for utd that


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*






Lol at this kid. Talks more sense than most all of the United fans on here


----------



## Joel

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> We royally fucked QPR in a way Mourinho could only dream of.
> 
> Falcao will be back for Arsenal. We GOL soon.


That grand tally of one :moyes1


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> United will finish ahead of Arsenal and we'll royally fuck them in three weeks time.


I hope so. Sick of Arsenal and Liverpool fans ganging up on the United gloating wagon. Though I certainly think LvG would have no excuse to lose against Arsenal. Barring Sanchez, Ox and Podolski, I doubt any of the rest could pose a threat if United's attack is sharp enough. Definitely a winnable game even with a defense that is mickey mouse league material. 



> rojo out for 3 months apparently. boost for utd that


Actually, it may prove to be so. Rojo, even if he improves, was not the best signing, have to admit that...not when others could have been available. Okay, it may worse with an ageing midfielder (Carrick) and wonderboy (McNair) as CBs, but atleast I can be certain that they are in no danger of picking up red, as opposed to the likes of Rojo and Smalling.

Valencia, Carrick, McNair, Shaw - might be a fragile back 4, but atleast don't see them getting stupid bookings. So might be playing 11 on the field for a full game for quite some time. Glorioski!


----------



## seabs

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Sucks for Rojo but not the worst player to lose. Deadly serious when I say McNair should be starting when available until he gives a reason not to. Been so much better than anyone not named Jones there this season. Important thing is to create a consistent first choice back 4 but that'll never happen with our injury luck. 

When are Rafael, Jones and Falcao supposed to be back? Hard to keep track of all our injuries.*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

6 defeats in a row.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

WES BURIES IT :dance2

OWNGOALDERLAND :xmasparty


----------



## Joel

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wes is an absolute clown these days.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Jordi Gomez has Sunderlanded. :lelbron


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

he shits on the floor
he shits on the flooooooooor


gustavo poyet

he shits on the floor


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

https://vine.co/v/OOwabinzPFM


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:dance3 ^

Phil Dowd had another terrible game. Clear pen for Palace in the very first minute not given. Sunderland get all the big decisions going their way.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Cleverleh.

Not sure Phil Dowd has ever had a good game.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ALEXIS (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ArnoldTricky said:


>


Hopefully he can actually zip his jacket this time


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That's the whole point of the advert, Adrien Mercier. Do points just fly over your head non stop?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> https://vine.co/v/OOwabinzPFM




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525026698849710080


----------



## Haza

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Neil Warnock is such a championship manager. Baffles me that Premier League chairmen still have faith in him.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> That's the whole point of the advert, Adrien Mercier. Do points just fly over your head non stop?


Yes.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

wait, is zen adrien? wow ive missed a lot


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

yes you have KENNETH


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> That's the whole point of the advert, Adrien Mercier. Do points just fly over your head non stop?


*Laughed even harder at this than the Gasol post.*


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Missed our match last night so a bit delayed but....to whoever the obsessed mag is.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529672788354011136


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> That's the whole point of the advert, Adrien Mercier. Do points just fly over your head non stop?


I'm beginning to think we're more alike than our footballing proclivities should ever allow us to be. Like the fox and the hound, us.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Not sure it it's been posted yet:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Aston Villa's official club website have been forced to cancel their October Goal of the Month competition because they didn't find the net once. 

http://prosoccertalk.nbcsports.com/...month-contest-cancelled-due-to-lack-of-goals/


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Aldo the gobshite offering Liverpool fans a fight on Saturday.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530118516759097345


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Luis Suarez: "If I was Steven Gerrard I'd have retired after slip against Chelsea"


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I always liked Luis.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



EGame said:


> Luis Suarez: "If I was Steven Gerrard I'd have retired after slip against Chelsea"


He actually said that? :lmao


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Reading that, he probably only said it along the lines of "I'd have retired, but Gerrard has strong mental stuff and so he didn't". The papers playing it up though.

'Course, it doesn't help matters much though, pointing it out now.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So jones Evans rafael & falcao are all injured while smalling is suspended & yet see team news for palace game tomorrow where we will find out from pre game interviews with LvG who got injured in training today that have t yet been rules our for a little while.

DdG 
Toni carrick McNair shaw
Felliani Blind Herrera 
Di Maria 
Wilson Rooney 

Subs - Lingerdaard, Blackett, fletch, RvP, mata, adnan & Thorpe 

Think that might be team v palace I wasn't sure though if adnan come in for one of Herrera or Felliani & we play a 4-3-3/4-2-3-1 shape. Other question mark was if LvG play Blackett left cb & McNair right cb to add balance to side in defence but Christ would that defence be in experienced & shaky as hell with carrick their at least have bit exp & good passing out from back if nothing else. 

Might be controversial but yes went with Wilson as no9 with RvP on bench. Firstly I really don't see Rooney as 10 think shown up v mcfc his passing & creativity isn't there lot passes out to wings & long cross field passes most which easy to defend & misplaced. Doesn't link up play with passes down middle most it down flanks but as no9 soon his got in final 3rd & facing goal & see him run at defenders & effect game higher up the pitch he comes to life.

Secondly Di Maria is through center which help quicken up game also Herrera needs play to do this to regardless due to his mobility & pressing carries got in between lines v Chelsea & man city yet slow passes in final 3rd & sideways passes no mobility or pressing which what Herrera brings may lack physical & strength but wont adds to side is missed when is t in side v WBA tell wasnt fit yet hence poor game hopefully his fine now to play. 

But last but not least Wilson has pace to stretch the play when he runs in behind defenders also decent link up man but with or without ball he will run in behind due to electric pace his got & due to pace he has something RvP doesn't have no longer will have. The premier league getting quicker & need pace now in this league regardless of who have do t carry any pace your toast with Wilson di Maria Rooney up top Herrera say Toni shaw rafael when fit have pace to side but no pace up top stretch sides with RvP as no9 & have to have that pace in our team its missing link & RvP doesn't have. And that's been a issue for awhile same with Chelsea & man city when game was about short passes his movement still good enough that causing defence of both sides problems we opened up lines to find him really well yet had no one in between lines to find him (Herrera & di Maria not in middle but Felliani & Rooney were) but RvP couldn't get away from defence to really stretch both defences. Up yet v likes of WBA, Sunderland & burnley when those sides closed off lines it made difficult for RvP get into games & he was passenger as had no space make any runs or players find him in behind as had no pace get stretch defence & came shorter to get involved in game yet due to amount players in the way so his movement saw him come more static & deeper as games v those sides went on. But with Wilson up top have pace & movement open up game something side hasn't had when RvP in side. Also RvP no matter how much played still can't last 90mins anymore can't be only one not see this looks knackered about 70min mark each game which suggest either carrying injury still or injuries now catches up to him & effected him finishing games now which isn't great news for him as he gets older doubt see kinda issue with Wilson or Rooney.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Play di maria centrally and start wilson is all i ask for.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Falcao apparently has a bruised calf. 

Its possible that he might even be match fit, but LvG wants to purposely keep him away so that he doesn't get called up for the national team during the international break. If so, that would be a good strategy since we need him for Arsenal. 

4-4-2 Diamond with De Gea - Valencia, Carrick, McNair, Shaw - Herrera, Fellaini, Blind, Di Maria - Wilson, Rooney should work fine.

EDIT: Already mentioned, I see.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

go liverpool fuck chelsea in ze ass, bitches love it in the ass


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> go liverpool fuck chelsea in ze ass, bitches love it in the ass


What this guy said.

:agree:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

May as well send Falcao back to Monaco. Poor crocked bastard.

As for the rest of the injured, the humane thing to do would be to take them around the back of Old Trafford and give them the Old Yeller treatment. Fragile cunts.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Here we go then, either we break the run of defeats or donate 3 points to the West Ham GOATing fund.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Blackett & McNair at CB today then? :jay

Carrick I guess might play there, but I dunno. dat injury prone defense


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> May as well send Falcao back to Monaco. Poor crocked bastard


Its still only 11 games. Patience.

Despite his obvious lack of fitness, Falcao has troubled opposition defenders and also has an assist and goal in the time he played. There is a break coming up and still 3/4th of the season left. If he starts against Arsenal in full fitness, he would definitely have minimum 15 goals to his name by the end of the season.

That being said, its a shame we still don't have that lethal finisher. City have Aguero, Chelsea have Costa and Arsenal have Sanchez. So much for the strength in attack. Either Wilson and Falcao must strike gold, or United should be in the market for a striker in addition to defenders/CDM in the summer transfer window.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

As long as we dont fucking sit back after we score, I'm expecting 3 points today.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Balo Up front by himself :moyes8


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Don't worry about it, CGS. You have already assured us all you will not lose.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm oddly okay with Ramires starting (presumably on the right). His pace could be a problem. And let's face it, the lid gets some important goals. Schurrle dropped completely lel, can't say I'm shocked. Anything less than three points against Liverpool is a disgrace.

Oh and nice to see Remy back so quickly.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Balo up front by himself is fucking retarded. Team selection is beyond a fucking joke.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Told you they'd all be recalled. Dropping Kolo is pretty disgraceful though after his performance. Nobody else deserved to keep their spot but Kolo definitely did. Liverpool's best hope is to pray Chelsea aren't feeling ruthless today. No midweek game for them though....*


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

DdG
Toni McNair blind shaw
Carrick Felliani 
Di Maria Rooney adnan 
RvP 

Subs - Lindegaard, Vermijl, Blackett, Fletcher, Herrera, Mata & Wilson. 

I hope di Maria on rw & adnan on lw as suits both players more playing on those side rather then other way round but RvP starts again argh. Palace will sit deeper & try hit on break with pace they have in attack so RvP have little room to make any runs nor does have pace to stretch palace defence which what this palace side lack is pace all comfortable on edge box defending. Also got adnan & di Maria wide need players find RvP when does make moves through middle which isnt Rooney or Felliani.

Carrick starts first game in months not sure could complete full 90mins but need protection in front of that defence but the defence is shambles. Blind never convinced is cb in back 4 isn't quickest or most mobile also Toni positional is mess in defence at rb & carrick isn't quickest either in hole if defence is caught out & palace attack is full pace & has airel/crossing threat to its side. So Id be so stunned if palace dont score today & I mean that. 

Performances dont mean shit at moment just need get some wins & not won since Everton game now so have to do so today before Int beaks kick in again & don't see us keeping clean sheet now so we are going need score a few goals today as well just give us some breathing Space & our defence a easier game if at all possible.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

blatent penalty missed because of course it gets missed when you're playing chelsea.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

CGS, you told me to trust you. What happened? :lel


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That was a clear pen. We are shite though.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wilson will get some game time. For sure. But this is probably RVP's last chance since Falcao could be available for Arsenal.

Pissed that Van Gaal is not sticking to the 4-4-2 diamond. Di Maria playing centrally is the safest bet to get the rewards from him. Not against experimenting with a class player, but when there is a desperation for 3 points, the tried and tested way is the best.


----------



## God™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That missed hand ball makes it so much sweeter.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Penalty or no penalty Liverpool deserved nothing for another performance where they struggled to create any genuine chances on their own accord.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Don't worry about it, CGS. You have already assured us all you will not lose.





Joel said:


> CGS, you told me to trust you. What happened? :lel




Dunno what you're talking about :side:

Meh game once again. Should of had a penalty towards the end but no excuse really.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> blatent penalty missed because of course it gets missed when you're playing chelsea.


You got about 70 penalties last season. Your luck has ran out.

Also, resting players against Madrid worked a treat. Brendan Rodgers is a football genius.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

£113 million.

Negative goal difference. 













































Who Spurs now?


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rentboys once again with a blatent pen against the, not called. Fucking predictable.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Chelsea should've had a penalty as well for whatever scouser it was blatantly trying to rip the clothes off of Diego Costa's back. It was disgusting and far worse than Gary Cahill accidentally falling forearm-first on a Gerrard eighty-yarder.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> You got about 70 penalties last season. Your luck has ran out.
> 
> Also, resting players against Madrid worked a treat. Brendan Rodgers is a football genius.


This.

They're a shambles. Deflected goal was the only way they were scoring from open play. Gerrard is finished and they still pander to him, worse than United with Rooney. Can was their best player by a distance.

Mediocrity everywhere in that team - Bringing on Joey Sideways and fucking Borini. FRAUDGERS has been exposed. Lovely.

9th place.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

They're all fucking rent boys mate. Every one of them fucking Chelsea bastards are fucking rent boys.

Mourinho, down to fucking Torres, absolute fucking nobheads. 

They're just scumbags, they just come to park the bus.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ramires had a 95% success rate with his passing. What a miracle


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mercier hitting us with statistics is beautifully fitting.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rousey's sig is a thing of beauty.

Now, time to watch this shambles of a "defence."


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

This is going to be an utterly long depressing league season.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Don't know why Kolo and Lucas didn't start after how they performed against Madrid. We don't play well as a unit and there's not enough movement throughout our performances. We've done the Tottenham. 

RIP season 14/15.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Never thought Liverpool would get three points, even at Anfield. Just happy we didn't shoot ourselves in the foot again. Our defense has seen better days, and isn't really what it was last season. Cahill needs to sort himself out. Matic is just everywhere, been such quality. Costa was in a physical battle all game, but nice to see he can still find the net even in games where he is lackluster. Fabregas was missing for a lot of the game, please come back to earth. GlenJo is a baked potato. Sterling looked good numerous times, was scared for Ivanovic going against him while booked. Surprised we didn't see Lallana, and saw the likes of Borini and Allen instead. Roll on whoever is next.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

ha ha ha ha


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fraudgers? :bored

Yes he took a risk by resting players against Madrid and it didn't pay off, every young manager makes mistakes. Not every one of them is gonna be a Fergie, Pep or Mourinho straight out the gate, unfortunately. But hey, let's sack a promising young manager who took the club closest to a title than it has been in years because he makes mistakes and talks a load of cheesy bullshit to the media. Starting all over again with another manager who will want to implement his own new system over time should do the trick. 

I guess the great form of last season was just down to all those midweek breaks, even though United are in the same situation this season with one of the greatest football minds of the past twenty years and are still a big bag of AIDs. 

Was never gonna be easy after selling a truly world class striker, but it could be worse, we could be second from bottom :klopp

Sky generation of overreaction has taken over :bored


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Di Maria still piss poor at corners and free kicks.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Fraudgers? :bored
> 
> Yes he took a risk by resting players against Madrid and it didn't pay off, every young manager makes mistakes. Not every one of them is gonna be a Fergie, Pep or Mourinho straight out the gate, unfortunately. But hey, let's sack a promising young manager who took the club closest to a title than it has been in years because he makes mistakes and talks a load of cheesy bullshit to the media. Starting all over again with another manager who will want to implement his own new system over time should do the trick.
> 
> I guess the great form of last season was just down to all those midweek breaks, even though United are in the same situation this season with one of the greatest football minds of the past twenty years and are still a big bag of AIDs.
> 
> Was never gonna be easy after selling a truly world class striker, but it could be worse, we could be second from bottom :klopp
> 
> Sky generation of overreaction has taken over :bored




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531095750911205376


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mind-numbing, soul destroying football.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That was terrible. Tacky passing with no real chances against a clearly bad Palace side. Seemed like Moyes was back at the helm.

Need a better game in the second half. Otherwise, the signs indicate that we'd be dropping points like bird turd for the rest of the season.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Good Lord that was a painful first 45 to watch all around int he Prem.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

fucking finally


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If it was biologically possible, I'd have Mata's children.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mata classy, but hardly excuses the banal performance overall. Herrera and Wilson need to come on.

EDIT: Wilson on for Di Maria. For the nth time, LvG needs to play ADM centrally to get the best out of him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

bama4

Shaw is triffic.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

that was absolutely horrific shite.

there was about 5 mins of decent football in that trash, if that. woeful from two garbage teams.

yet it sounds like the same story for basically every other game.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

A moral defeat. Barring Mata and Shaw, the rest just looked disinterested. Fellaini put his head and chest to some use, but again missed some easy chances. And the horror of it is that Palace played hideously bad.

A 1-0 win against a relegation threatened side playing poorly is not a good result by any stretch of the imagination. RVP has been terrible and certainly missing that lethal finish - we need Falcao back quickly and in full fitness. And for the nth time, LvG needs to revert back to 4-4-2 diamond and play Di Maria centrally. Playing this type of football, we could be skewered in the next game by Arsenal.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

3 Points. :hb:

Accumulator up. :hb:

Closing that gap on West Ham. :hb:

Terrible performance but after the last two games can't complain. Moyesesque at times. Di Maria has gone completely off the rails since he's been shifted out wide. RVP looks shot and Fellaini was back to last seasons form. Still good to get into the international break, in the midst of another injury crisis, with 3 points. Shaw is a fucking excellent player. Since the first half of the WBA game he's been superb. Besides one shaky moment McNair looked good again and Mata made a great impact when he came on. Not sure what the hell is going on with Herrera. Bizzare that he's seemingly been banished from the team when he was generally playing great. 

Hopefully should have 2/3 more defenders available for Arsenal and FALCAO could come in for that grey haired fucker up front.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Shaw is looking good. Rest of the team is poor for the most part. 

Januzaj is/was a flash in the pan. He won't amount to much.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Was glad when LVG took Januzaj off for Mata.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Writing off a 19 year old winger because of an inconsistent spell. 

:duck :duck :duck

He's been less shit than Di Maria lately.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Shitty performance but 3 points with clean sheet to boot, I'll take that. Shaw prob motm while we needed mata & bit of a deflection to get that goal & break down palace defence but doesn't matter how its done long so buisness & get 3 points on board & we have. Said before this game that performances don't mean anything today was all about the result & grabbing 3 much needed points. That was something had to get heading into next int break before arsenal game in 2 weeks time.

Finished game without McNair who was holding left knee as went off so I imagine he to got a injury meaning fletch & carrick finished at cb with Toni rb only actual defender was shaw who somehow still staying injury free since returning from injury himself few weeks ago. It really is like 2009 all over again for us with countless number of our players in our defence getting injured none stop. 

LvG does need make decision on a lot things about our players though. As shown up again Rooney creativity was again not there in 2nd half LvG pushed him up top more in more 4-4-2 which meant RvP had partner closer to him & both played slightly better but RvP is still to static & slow now he needed a good performance today out if everyone but didn't & again LvG hooked him off before FT. Now his days are numbered with us in my opinion. 

Di Maria needs to be allowed freedom cut inside or play centrally his a much better option in middle then Rooney as quicker with ball & more creative telling him stay rigid on wing isn't helping him or us. Still missing Herrera a lot in cm though isn't same zip have when his not there we move ball to slowly when isn't in the 11 & isn't that mobility he carries always on half turn making passes & giving players option in middle. Adnan was poor again such a shame as his got the talent but going through tough patch suffering from a lack confidence at the moment. Harsh hear other utd fans say needs be on bench isn't going make here oh how short sighted are forgetting carrying us with DdG good few months before hit burn out in feb time earlier in year. But I also don't think LvG playing him on correct flank not a rw play him on left side & let him go down outside & he & shaw will link up very well down left flank & it prove be huge threat for us I'm 100% convinced of that sooner that happens the better team will play. Think LvG is right play him though don't lose talent can you lose confidence as a player though & that's what happening with him & mata goal has given LvG headache in his team selection for the arsenal game in 2 weeks time.

Might see diamond return v arsenal but hopefully have the players back fit again by then in defence so don't have players cm & wingers In defence & if falcao isn't available still by arsenal play Rooney as no9 or least play wilison LvG as stretch arsenal defence which do play high as it is & do leaves gaps down the sides & in behind their defence but RvP wont exploit that due to lack pace & to static now. 

Happy with win don't care about performances as such today as we needed 3 points & got it. Now we go in int break on a bit of high winning a game ugly & keeping clean sheet in process even with only 1 actual defender in the defence so that's a positive to build on no matter what anyone else's likes to believe.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm glad to see Mata get on the scoresheet, he was getting a lot of criticism this season and rightfully so and he didn't take his chance when Rooney was suspended but hopefully this allows him to kick on. He's a magician and although it hasn't quite happened for him so far this season I can see him being an integral part to the team. Hope this does his confidence the world of good.

I haven't seen the game but I'll make sure to watch Match of the Day tonight and the extended highlights tomorrow. We may not have played well from the comments I've read but the 3 points were the main priority. It's a shame after the incredible 15 minutes against City we didn't go into this game playing with confidence but with the win and the 3 points secured the players will start to show that consistency and believe in themselves.

We do need to revert back to the diamond though and put Di Maria in the middle, he's played his best stuff there and since being shifted out wide he's sort of disappeared. A shame to see Adnan has regressed as he's been decent for the U-21's. Good to hear Shaw had another excellent game, with Rafael out we need our fullbacks to start creating those chances and cause havoc down the wings and it seems Shaw is starting to do just that as well as bring that defensive reliability to the back four. We desperately need a consistent back four though.

Still, a win is a win.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Look like either us or Soton will take 2nd from City.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Best put your money on Soton then...


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

nice league guys, champion may as well be crowned november.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well done chelsea.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1 team title race this season.

Honestly wouldn't shock me if Chelsea go unbeaten. Hard to see where they would lose


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Chelsea will lose. There's going to be teams raring to beat them and one of those midtable jobbers will do it.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

if chelsea go unbeaten, oh mein god , can u imagine mourinho afterwards, plz just defeat chelsea once you piece of shit teams


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

pelle plays the right tactics, and is again let down by a bunch of pretenders and saved by the same 2 who have been doing it all season.

just shows to me he's not responsible for this, it's these players who need to pull their head out their arse and deliver something, otherwise a few of them will be looking for new clubs.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



nazzac said:


> Hard to see where they would lose


4 of the toughest grounds already out of the way with the Manchester/Merseyside clubs.

St. Mary's tho.

In fact their last big away game is at the EMIRATES. :mark:

Wenger would likely have an emotional breakdown.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm not even bothered anymore when we lose like we've been doing. Numb as fuck this season


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Thought we were better than many are making out today. Final third we were poor but I'd rather the issue be there than in the other two thirds. Di Maria was very bad and Rooney gave another 0/10 performance. Falcao should walk in ahead of RVP when he's fit. Fellaini has done ok but I don't like how easily we resort to playing high balls into him. McNair was great again and once again gave no reason not to keep playing him. Carrick did well. Shaw was brilliant.*



Kiz said:


> pelle plays the right tactics, and is again let down by a bunch of pretenders and saved by the same 2 who have been doing it all season.
> 
> just shows to me he's not responsible for this, it's these players who need to pull their head out their arse and deliver something, otherwise a few of them will be looking for new clubs.


*Shouldn't some of this fall on Pelle for seemingly not motivating them enough? If the players aren't playing for the manager then there's at least somewhat of an issue there with the manager. I do agree it is largely on the players but Pelle isn't minus blame either. He's also brought very poorly since he's been there. Mangala looks atrocious and Fernando has looked really bad. Doesn't break play up and gives possession away far too easily. Also still far too reliant on individuals in certain positions like Aguero, Silva and Kompany. *


----------



## I Love Angelina

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

LUKE SHAW is a fat fuck.

Januzaj is a Justin Bieber Wannabe.

Soton will lose next week. :cheer


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Thought we were better than many are making out today.*


*

Considering United were playing at home against a Crystal Palace side who have been in poor form, it was a dire performance from United, especially in the first half. The Mata goal could/should have easily been saved by Speroni to be honest. Campbell had a great opportunity to put Palace up 1-0 as well. A half decent side would've got something out of that. 

City clearly don't care about winning the league this season. 

SOTON FTW.*


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Didn't say we were good either fyi.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Some very BRAVE defending from the Villa. Guzan MOM.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> You got about 70 penalties last season. Your luck has ran out.
> 
> Also, resting players against Madrid worked a treat. Brendan Rodgers is a football genius.


Are you saying that because we got penalties last year we don't deserve to get blatant penalties this year? Thats not even bantz, thats just being a fucking moron. You're better than that Slient, don't turn into another Irish Jet.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It was a clear pen, but these things happen, like ghost goals and players not being sent off for bites and then scoring in stoppage time that already ran over the time. Unfortunately you just have to move on.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

shit game, but thankfully we won. hopefully Herrera starts next game instead of Fellaini, who was back to the normal trash he was last season. even Fletcher, just someone more comfortable on the ball, more mobile etc.

defense is so thin now it's ridiculous, hopefully we can get Evans and Jones back before the next game, not sure what the hell is happening with Rafael this time.

also pretty much Chelsea's league now. City :lol

LOLerpool :banderas


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> It was a clear pen, but these things happen, like ghost goals and players not being sent off for bites and then scoring in stoppage time that already ran over the time. Unfortunately you just have to move on.


Indeed. My point was you can't just ignore it. Just like when we were denied a pen when eto'o fouled suarez which also would have given the chance for a draw last season. Have to move on, but it doesn't make it any less irritating :draper2


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

In other words...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> Are you saying that because we got penalties last year we don't deserve to get blatant penalties this year? Thats not even bantz, thats just being a fucking moron. You're better than that Slient, don't turn into another Irish Jet.


Don't recall saying anything about deserving. You got loads of penalties last year and got screwed over yesterday (much to my amusement). Bad luck, swings and roundabouts etc.

And you leave Jet alone!


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

At least we were a lot more competitive against Real Madrid and Chelsea than people thought we'd be. :side: Smallandsadvictories.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Not sure if a team can go unbeaten in the premier league in this day and age. The midtable teams are better these days, and cause upsets more often. Like I said, Chelsea will lose, and I think it will be an away day in Southampton, Stoke, or West Ham. Don't really care if Chelsea go unbeaten, if it happens nice. All that matters is the title, which should be ours if we keep at what we are doing.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm not even thinking about Chelsea going unbeaten. 27 games left to play. Just win the title.

8 points above City in NOVEMBER is very good. Has been a bad month for us in the past few seasons. Although all our games this month were hardly convincing, it's still a great run of results so far and hopefully we keep that going heading into the busy December.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Didn't say we were good either fyi.*


Never said you did fyi.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Spurs' Thursday night hangover continuing. Lost at home to Liverpool, West Brom, Newcastle and now Stoke. Amazingly they beat Southampton after a Thursday Night Cup game!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

jordi gomez should've been off for possibly breaking gaz baz's leg and then somehow got away with a blatant dive on the edge of the box.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

More bad ref decisions going Sunderland's way :grant


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We need a gol to go Sunderland's way though.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fazio is a potato of a defender, poor Vertonghen being benched for him :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Played poorly but we were robbed. 

Gomez should have been off for the reasons stated by Kiz above, and then Wickham should have been sent off for being the last man and wiping out Coleman in the box. 

And then they decided to start booing Barkley for.. well.. I don't know why they started booing Barkley but they did for reasons nobody seems to know.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Didn't look like a penalty to me in the ground but whatever. Think we deserved at least a point from that game.

Also, once again sad obsessed mag


----------



## Dell

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Perez with a crespo-esque back heel, fucking glorious 1.5mil stud muffin

Bottom 3 weeks ago, now 2 points off UCL positions, lol EPL.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Was a pen like. Not like I expect Wickham to be a class tackler or w/e but it was pretty clear. Don't really think either side were amazing and the fact both goals came from set pieces probably says it all. At least we seem less shaken than a few weeks ago. Would have taken a point before the game and probably a fair result.



ROUSEY said:


> Played poorly but we were robbed.
> 
> Gomez should have been off for the reasons stated by Kiz above, and then Wickham should have been sent off for being the last man and wiping out Coleman in the box.
> 
> And then they decided to start booing Barkley for.. well.. I don't know why they started booing Barkley but they did for reasons nobody seems to know.


He went down looking for a freekick and then sprang to his feet when he realised he wasn't getting it. Nothing particularly major but after the pen pretty much all the fans around me just seemed intent on giving shit to everton and the ref for the rest of the game


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Never change, Arsenal.

Never change.


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That a Chelsea invincible season is even being discussed is simply unbelievable.

Look at their squad. It is SMALL, particularly in the back. They are lucky to have picked up so few knocks at this stage, let alone thinking that can last for a whole season. Even if they do avoid the injury bug, fatigue will set in and they're bound to have a bad day or two (especially after the FA Cup starts and they have important knockout ties in CL to worry about).


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

^ You should worry about your own shit team's inability to keep a lead.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

spurs are an absolute joke.

Levy needs to be held accountable


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Xevoz said:


> Look like either us or Soton will take 2nd from City.


good call innit


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*











Wilshere :ti


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arsenal set for a repeat of their previous repeats in PL and CL. How the fuck does Wenger manage to do it every season?

Swansea, West Ham and Southampton replacing Liverpool, Spurs and Everton at the top is fine by me. Being just one point behind the Arse heading into the Emirates is pretty awesome too.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Everyone bar Chelsea is shit this season it seems


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Everyone bar Chelsea is shit this season it seems


Sounds very similar to the first Jose stint.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arsenal are an absolute joke. That Arsenal fan wants to talk about Chelsea being thin at the back, while Monreal is playing at centre back...


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Not a bad week for us after all.

Gotta beat those fuckers at the Emirates. Think we really should.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Not a bad week for us after all.
> 
> *Gotta beat those fuckers at the Emirates. Think we really should*.


Welbeck will turn into a world beater and sanchez will play even better and we still won't have a defence, that's my non pessimistic view.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

7-5 to United. Falcao with 7, with a limp, Welbeck with the other 5 as our defenders forget he's not ours anymore


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*2 points ahead of Everton, Spurs and Liverpool and 1 behind Arsenal. Not bad for a shite team with no chance of top 4. :hendo2

Also our shite defence has has only conceded more goals than 7 teams and only 4 teams have lost less games than us. *


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

LOL @ Wenger

Manages to repeat the same shit over and over again...


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He looked proper snug in that jacket with the new zip though. Snug as a bug in a rug.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Welbeck will turn into a world beater and sanchez will play even better and we still won't have a defence, that's my non pessimistic view.


Those two will probably score 3 between them. No doubt.

But if Monreal is at CB then even RVP could score a couple.

International break actually came at a good time for both teams. Gets them out of those training grounds of doom too.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If anyone's ever going to break the top four, it's going to be this year. Liverpool, Arsenal, Spurs, Everton & United all under-performing regularly for numerous reasons, and City now too, but they'll be definite top four. As for the others...


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*City aren't definite top 4 right now. Very likely but not definite unless they buck their ideas up. *


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arsenal might be only side I know that believe 1 win away win/lead late on in final 15mins of tough away game in Prem League is a bad result to have. Bloody hell not even my side & even I get mad just watching them. Isn't even a new thing either just go back to midweek v Anderlecht 3 goals up yes offside 1st goal that Anderlecht score but then need players kill games/teams momentum & bore way till a result nah let's go for another goal & excite everyone to get a 4th then of course let in 2nd late on & instead of thinking of parking a bus even v Anderlecht at home they throw ton players forward to get the 4th still & get countered on & let in equaliser in final seconds. 

I'd be so mad if I was arsenal fan right now & not even joking. How can you have 7 players in advanced positions of ball when 1-0 up v Swansea away that Swansea equaliser comes from being countered on lose ball & Swansea are attacking arsenal defence which has 2 players in it what's funny is 2 defenders is 1 cb & 1 fullback stretched across defence that's not even in any kind line give away free kick from trying get back into position to nick ball away. In fairness prob felt that good foul give away but even so poor poor game management but what a wonderful free kick to get back to 1 each. 

Even the winning goal. Swansea pump ball up field to Gomis who pulls onto Monrreal & wins the ball & plays it to want say sigurosson? In the hole & flamini loses sigurðsson when Gomis plays it to him (how? you're the CDM here, how can he not be aware of opposition player in between lines from a knock down running off back of you?). But stop it there that 1 pump up pitch to Gomis it bypasses 5 arsenal attackers as result in the final 3rd. Wtf how can that be allowed to even happen. But even after that. Gomis takes a touch plays it to sigurðsson & then sigurðsson tries get ball out wide as quick as possible & only as he plays it to left side that the 5 arsenal attacking players try shuffle back to defend. So they do fall back & chamberlain on RW he got back & instead of doubling up with chambers at RB he let's Montero go 1 on 1 with chambers & skins him again & crosses ball into box & inside box their 6 arsenal defenders to Swansea 3 yet its Gomis who heads in the ball unmarked & kinda unchallenged from 6 yards out. Great goal for Swansea pov but arsenal defensive pov that's shocking play. 

Not even game management that's lacking for them its simple stuff like Chambers is getting beat so why isn't Sanchez or Ox quick players on flanks themselves playing bit deeper & doubling up to get Montero quiet that's the threat for arsenal & area Swansea creating overloads & chances from but no leave chambers 1 on 1 every time. Chambers also isn't a fullback doesn't know fullback position. His often caught out by being to square to wingers & doesn't jockey a winger to either go down outside squeezing them further down line or giving winger option come inside into traffic. His often quite static at rb to far apart from winger (don't track back) or his right cb who doesn't come over or tell chambers fall back deeper/more inside before chambers left isolated meaning he jumps into making a rash/late decision. He Looks more like a cb trying to play at fullback to me. His great on ball he likes bring ball out of defence & when do see him at cb he himself seems more comfortable when called upon to defend a 1 v 1 situation. 

I think Int break come at great time for arsenal have players back to fill up squad depth in 2 weeks time & need regroup as a team. But the mistakes showed today same as were v Anderlecht same as were before then & not been fixed. Arsenal fans would know more then me about own side but don't seem to learn from their own errors. Must be seriously questioning why such thing keep happening every single season. 



Irish Jet said:


> Not a bad week for us after all.
> 
> Gotta beat those fuckers at the Emirates. Think we really should.


McNair, rafael & falcao should all be ok by arsenal game which will help us even if just beefing up squad bit more. But watching arsenal today & whenever have done so far this season their side can't deal with any threat using width on pitch & pace down flanks. Also still to open side if have pace then just counter attack them. V Swansea both sides used ball well but actually Swansea using width & pace of Montero & Taylor at fullback & both quick direct dribblers with ball & couldn't deal with it. If at all possible footballing gods let rafael shaw di Maria & Toni/adnan be ok & play from start v arsenal & just blast them on break with pace down flanks in 2 weeks time (yes rather di Maria on the wings v arsenal).


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

They are 150% definite :rudy

More overreaction in this thread alone than in the entire WWE Section


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Southampton are gonna win the league following Chelsea's second half collapse.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Can Wenger just do the honourable thing and fall on his sword? 12 points behind the Chavs with only 11 games gone is pathetic, and if Utd, Liverpool and Spurs weren't also crap, we'd be even deeper in the shit. Our next 4 games are Utd at Home, Dortmund in the CL at home, WBA away and then Southampton at home. I can see us getting just 1 point out of all of those, and that's if WBA are as bad as they were today against Newcastle.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

https://vine.co/v/OiZWHiEt0hY
Even if the footy is crap I can always rely on the banter from ArsenalFanTV to cheer me up. I swear if I don’t gt Claude vs. Andy Tate from Full Time Devils I will cry.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lee Mason was absolutely dreadful with his decisions, I support Sunderland but it was a clear pen and sending off and he only got one of those right at the time in the ground I and every other Sunderland supporter thought the ref had bought a dive but we were obviously wrong. Gomez probably should have been sent off too. We should have got something for Howard obstructing the ball as well. 

Good performance and pleased with the point from the game as I'd have taken it before the game. 

Lee Mason -14/10


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I had a great laugh at that Arsenal game today. LOLING all the way to the bank. 

If Alexis wants to leave, he's always welcome to come back to Barca, we could really use him at the moment.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Everyone bar Chelsea is shit this season it seems


and I thought last season was bad, in terms of no one wnating to win it


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Arsenal are an absolute joke. That Arsenal fan wants to talk about Chelsea being thin at the back, while Monreal is playing at centre back...


And who would be playing centre back for Chelsea if Ivanovic and Terry were both unavailable? They have exactly one more first team defender than Arsenal, and that includes two not-ready players (Ake and Zouma). You have had better luck with injuries. That the comment rattled you so much is telling. You know Chelsea's back four depth is a house of cards.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ayoze will play for Barca one day brehs, you have my word on that

And Abeid will play for Bayern

Also Janmaat = ONE TRUE GOAT 










fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuark


----------



## ABK

Zen said:


> and I thought last season was bad, in terms of no one wnating to win it


Yes, same here. Teams dropping points left right and centre.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531096539456733184


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Razor King said:


> LOL @ Wenger
> 
> Manages to repeat the same shit over and over again...


Definition of insanity - Doing the same things over and over again and expecting different results.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Zen said:


> Definition of insanity - Doing the same things over and over again and expecting different results.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

LvG's recent comments come as a relief to me. Quoting him:



> He has played today in a very small space and he is a dribbler but sometimes you cannot dribble. You have to make it a pass game, and Di Maria is not a player who wants to give a pass every time he gets the ball.


Positive is that he knows exactly what is right and what is wrong. And he knows Di Maria is more effective playing centrally. I was a bit afraid he may go the way Wenger did with Ozil, playing him out of position and stubbornly refusing to see the problem, but LvG comes off as someone who atleast knows and acknowledges what's going on.

An underperforming manager is not as big a problem as a stubborn one who refuses to see the problems. LvG thankfully is not going that route and for his experience, its expected.

Once Rafa and Falcao come back, sure that the right formation will click into place.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Zen said:


> Definition of insanity - Doing the same things over and over again and expecting different results.


insanity
ɪnˈsanəti/
noun
noun: insanity

the state of being seriously mentally ill; madness.
"he suffered from bouts of insanity"
synonyms:	mental illness, mental disorder, mental derangement, madness, insaneness, dementia, dementedness, lunacy, instability, unsoundness of mind, loss of reason;
delirium, hysteria, mania, psychosis;
informalcraziness;
archaiccrazedness;
raredeliration
"insanity runs in her family"
antonyms:	sanity


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> insanity
> ɪnˈsanəti/
> noun
> noun: insanity
> 
> the state of being seriously mentally ill; madness.
> "he suffered from bouts of insanity"
> synonyms:	mental illness, mental disorder, mental derangement, madness, insaneness, dementia, dementedness, lunacy, instability, unsoundness of mind, loss of reason;
> delirium, hysteria, mania, psychosis;
> informalcraziness;
> archaiccrazedness;
> raredeliration
> "insanity runs in her family"
> antonyms:	sanity


dictionarybantz


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Oscar has just signed a new contract until 2019 with Chelsea.


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Massive pressure on Arsenal and United after the international break when they play at The Emirates. Chance for one of them to get their season back on track. I'm calling it now, the loser of that game will not finish top 4. People seem to agree Chelsea and City will comprise the top 2, then either United OR Arsenal but not both. With the way Southampton are currently playing, it's hard to see them finishing behind Arsenal AND United. We're almost a third of the way through the season, can this Southampton run really still be called an aberration?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Laser Rey said:


> And who would be playing centre back for Chelsea if Ivanovic and Terry were both unavailable? They have exactly one more first team defender than Arsenal, and that includes two not-ready players (Ake and Zouma). You have had better luck with injuries. That the comment rattled you so much is telling. You know Chelsea's back four depth is a house of cards.


It's not to do with luck though. Name the last time Chelsea had an injury crisis? You'll be searching for long, because we actually train our players the right way, instead of whatever the hell is going on at your circus act of a training ground.

Last season we never had two of Bran, Terry and Cahill out. The odds of it happening this season is very low. Atm we're the best team in the league. We also have the best medics in the league and the best trainers in the league. But it's always nice to hear a Gooner so scared about Chelsea going unbeaten, when Chelsea fans don't care and just want to win the league and something else if possible.

Your unbeaten season was heavily watered with draws anyway. You didn't even break the points total. That's embarrassing. 12 draws... United 1999 and 2008 and Chelsea 04-06 were better teams.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531096539456733184












Just replace Kenny's face with Fraudgers' and it still works.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Just replace Kenny's face with Fraudgers' and it still works.


Hahahaha! Boss!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The Brodgers criticism will go under the radar because of the more successful run he had last season. #fusticeforwoy

Lel, at Laser Ray. Why are you living on the hypothetical about CB injuries? This isn't Arsenal where an injury happens every week. Worry about that when it actually happens. Even so we have CB cover in Ivanovic. I've watched Zouma and can't see many faults with him and think he can do a job if the need arises. And if not, this is Chelsea son, we are more than capable of spending on cover in January. Please worry about Arsenal's uphill battle of making top 4. Now I really hope Chelsea do the unbeaten season with more points than Arsenal, just so you all have NOTHING to cling to.

Also nice to hear Oscar has signed a new contract. He's been good this season, and has improved in workrate and attacking efficiency. I believe Hazard came out and said Chelsea are his dream club, which I'll take as a long commitment too. Actually I think he signed an extension not too long ago.



> Definition of insanity - Doing the same things over and over again and expecting different results.


ut


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> It's not to do with luck though. Name the last time Chelsea had an injury crisis? You'll be searching for long, because we actually train our players the right way, instead of whatever the hell is going on at your circus act of a training ground.
> 
> Last season we never had two of Bran, Terry and Cahill out. The odds of it happening this season is very low. Atm we're the best team in the league. We also have the best medics in the league and the best trainers in the league. But it's always nice to hear a Gooner so scared about Chelsea going unbeaten, when Chelsea fans don't care and just want to win the league and something else if possible.
> 
> Your unbeaten season was heavily watered with draws anyway. You didn't even break the points total. That's embarrassing. 12 draws... United 1999 and 2008 and Chelsea 04-06 were better teams.


First of all, who is "your"? Forest is my club. Arsenal are merely who I prefer among the relevant Prem sides. I don't even watch a lot of their games let alone live and die with them. 

"We actually train our players the right way." What a scientific statement! You know nothing about what goes on at training grounds nor can you quantify the quality of a medical staff and it's effect on a squad's injuries versus bad breaks on the pitch.

There is no "fear" about Chelsea going unbeaten. There's a reason it has only been done once. It was a fluke, as it would be with ANY team. If you are actually setting that as a goal (your self-esteem seems tied to your football team to an unhealthy degree), it is utterly hilarious and you need to check what's realistic and what's not. The media is talking about it because they need a narrative.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

im the best trainer


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Laser Rey said:


> First of all, who is "your"? Forest is my club. Arsenal are merely who I prefer among the relevant Prem sides. I don't even watch a lot of their games let alone live and die with them.


On more than one occasion this season, you have come in here and complained about a referee decision against Arsenal. It looks more than just a team you "prefer".



Laser Rey said:


> "We actually train our players the right way." What a scientific statement! You know nothing about what goes on at training grounds nor can you quantify the quality of a medical staff and it's effect on a squad's injuries versus bad breaks on the pitch.


I'll keep saying that until our players start dropping down like flies ala the other clubs players. 



Laser Rey said:


> There is no "fear" about Chelsea going unbeaten. There's a reason it has only been done once. It was a fluke, as it would be with ANY team. If you are actually setting that as a goal (your self-esteem seems tied to your football team to an unhealthy degree), it is utterly hilarious and you need to check what's realistic and what's not. The media is talking about it because they need a narrative.


There must be fear for you. I think before you posted, every Chelsea fan in here said they won't go unbeaten and they don't care about it. Yet here you are panicking all over the place. Just relax, man. There'll be plenty of time for you to vent when Chelsea win the league, since you have this unhealthy obsession with them.


----------



## Ledg

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So to other fellow Chelsea fans - what do you think of the speculations about a swap deal in January bwteen us and BVB: Schurrle for Reus?

Do you think we have any chance at getting him? Even if Bayern are interested do we have a slim chance?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Cannot see that swap deal happening at all. Swap deals don't actually help a lot when it comes to FFP so we'd both be hit hard for not getting high transfer fees for the players. 

Besides, just like Lewandoski, Bayern will already be in Reus' head and all the top Germans want to play there

But if we did get him :trips5


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

yes and no. ffp really won't come into it for either side.

the release clause is rumoured to be what, 25 mil pounds? i'll put a conservative value on schurrle at 15 mil. you can argue that if you want, but idc

schurrle works out for dortmund in the fact he's young, a like for like replacement, german, etc
reus works out cos he's reus. duh

dortmund would probably ask for some money along with schurrle, like 10 mil or so. for the talent of reus, i'd definitely consider going over the release clause in terms of value to gain some extra favour. i certainly hope we do. dortmund will obviously be trying everything to ensure that reus either stays or goes anywhere other than bayern.

problem is, if he wants bayern, there's really fuck all anyone else can do. they're looking for the best young talent to replace the likes of ribery, robben and co in the next few years, major plus if they're german. they don't care about monopolising the bundesliga, and why should they? it just happens that it'll likely just fall into their lap with a nice undervalued player, the same way it worked out with lewandowski.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lewa
Reus - Muller/Gotze - Muller/Gotze


Yeah, koff bayern.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Would love for Schurrle and Reus to switch places. Don't see it happening though. Feel like he will end up at Bayern, or Madrid or some shit. Just hope he doesn't throw his life away ala Sanchez at Arsenal, or Di Maria at United. :bigron


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

As if Reus is going anywhere but Bayern.


----------



## ABK

When a friend of mine first brought up the story, I told him that it will never happen. Lol. For some reason I think having Rues at Chelsea with Bayern in the mix is too good to be true.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Unless Reus wants to go to Bayern, I can see him at City next season. Sounds about right.

Or, his dream is to play for Madrid... which doesn't make sense.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Carrick injured now, fuck this shit.

Just fuccccckkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Any chance of a Markovic for Garry Bale swap?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Carrick injured now, fuck this shit.
> 
> Just fuccccckkkkkkkkkkk


FFS not again fpalm


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










THE THIRD NEVILLE BROTHER

:lelbron


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

More like a Ferengi brother from Deep Space Nine


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Star Trek is for geeks so I don't get that reference.

Except Star Trek Enterprise






:lenny

T'Pol :trips5


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Carrick injured now, fuck this shit.
> 
> Just fuccccckkkkkkkkkkk


The entire team will be in the hospital at this rate by the end of the season.


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> On more than one occasion this season, you have come in here and complained about a referee decision against Arsenal. It looks more than just a team you "prefer".


Really? Multiple occassions? Dig 'em up or shut the fuck up.



Joel said:


> I'll keep saying that until our players start dropping down like flies ala the other clubs players.


Again...SCIENCE! You're talking out of our ass.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Don't stress yourself out over some rent boys, Laser Ray.

They're all fucking rent boys mate. Every one of them Chelsea bastards are all fucking rent boys.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Laser Rey said:


> Really? Multiple occassions? Dig 'em up or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> Again...SCIENCE! You're talking out of our ass.


:banderas

Carrick injured too ffs, there is some curse over us I swear


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Don't stress yourself out over some rent boys, Laser Ray.
> 
> They're all fucking rent boys mate. Every one of them Chelsea bastards are all fucking rent boys.


:lmao :lmao classic video that.

Sket in your sig? for research obviously.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> :lmao :lmao classic video that.
> 
> Sket in your sig? for research obviously.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520689979924971521
Best part of it is the fact they've deleted the video it came from off their youtube channel and they're trying to get all of the vines taken down and are threatening people, but it's making people make more and more vines like the one above :lmao 

Brandi Rhodes

Or Eden as she's known in the WWE :banderas


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Laser Rey said:


> Really? Multiple occassions? Dig 'em up or shut the fuck up.





Laser Rey said:


> Sanchez is going to have a great season. Sick ball control and will terrorize teams with his pace.





Laser Rey said:


> He had a four-week offseason and was in his first game back.
> 
> What is "Wenger out time"?





Laser Rey said:


> Hate to see a team as talented as City earn a point when they use thuggish Stoke-like tactics for most of the game.





Laser Rey said:


> That corner equaliser was such garbage. Wrong result.





Laser Rey said:


> Danny says hi.


Wrong about it being ref decision. Right about it being multiple times about Arsenal. Do you even post about Forest? You're a deluded Arsenal fan.



Laser Rey said:


> Again...SCIENCE! You're talking out of our ass.


Amount of injuries, injury history, position, performance is all I need to point at it. But keep getting mad at it.

Oh and don't talk to me like that. I don't know you, so it aint banter. Take a break ut


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sturridge is back motherfuckers. We aint losin another game motherfuckers.

:henry3

Said no one ever*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Good to see him back. He's gonna have to be on crazy form to carry that team to something good though.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Good to see him back. He's gonna have to be on crazy form to carry that team to something good though.


Indeed. It's great to have Sturridge back but we shouldn't be relying on him to carry us considering we've bought in other attacking players who haven't really chipped in. Hopefully with Sturridge/Balo up top, they can somehow produce what they did against Spurs (even though neither of them scored, they worked well together that day). Having Sturridge back is definitely a positive but we can't defend for shit, which is the most worrying thing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Diaby tore his hamstring. Fuck.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Diaby is shit.

I thought you'd of been more bothered about the fact that Ozil is going to be out for another 7 weeks.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Diaby is not shit, he's just been injured for most of his career.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Destiny said:


> Diaby is not shit, he's just been injured for most of his career.


Ando agrees.




:idris


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

always felt bad for diaby. guy could run a midfield


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

guy could barely run.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

@ ManU fans, you may have di Maria, Mata, van Persie, Rooney, and de Gea all injured and we still won't beat you. It's at the Grove, so a draw would seem like a trophy for Wenger. Kinda amusing for a man who had a better H2H against SAF/United before those CL games in 2009. After that...




Even Flow said:


> Diaby is shit.
> 
> I thought you'd of been more bothered about the fact that Ozil is going to be out for another 7 weeks.


By Arsenal standards, this probably means he'll return in March/April.




Kiz said:


> always felt bad for diaby. guy could run a midfield





Goku said:


> guy could barely run.


^ Both of this is true.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/498204410720583681


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/507907089193517056
Still my favourite one


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

De Gea has dislocated his finger and dislocated my soul.

Our players should be banned from physical activities.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> De Gea has dislocated his finger and dislocated my soul.
> 
> Our players should be banned from physical activities.


Moyeseh or someone in our squad has gypsy blood and we are cursed.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> De Gea has dislocated his finger


Fuccccckkkkkkkkkkk fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We are cursed, there is no other explanation.

Some seriously bad juju around United.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Tbf a dislocated finger isn't the worst injury in the world, even if it is to a keeper.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

if someone misses a game due to a dislocated finger they should be sold due to being a pussy


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Dunno, if you're a keeper anything with the hands isn't worth messing with.

Different if you're outfield. I remember Evra wearing strapping on his arm for what seemed like 6 months at one stage.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

pop it back in and get on with it.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I played cricket a week after dislocating mine, twice. Plus the training in between. Bottom line splint it, tape it, get on with it.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If you keep dislocating it though, it could get worse and thus possibly have surgery on it? That's what happened with my shoulder, not sure if it's the same case with fingers though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

looking back Szczesny dislocated a finger and he was out for at least a month.....


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If only the rest of the world was as tough as you Aussies :mj2

I see Ozil gets to miss the hectic Christmas schedule, how convenient for him :lelbron

His mother should have gone on a kangaroo hunting mission through the bush back in the day, instead of slooting around with the local Turkish man, Mesut would probably have been back weeks ago, and he'd be called Alf or Tobias. Proper tough cunt


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Destiny said:


> If you keep dislocating it though, it could get worse and thus possibly have surgery on it? That's what happened with my shoulder, not sure if it's the same case with fingers though.


you don't get a bankart or hills-sachs lesion from dislocating your finger though.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fucking Australians.

This is a sports forum. There'll be less talk of cricket.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

De Gea dislocated his finger now. There goes the Arsenal game.fpalm

Swear its some curse or hex on the club.

EDIT: Guess the grapevine was faster than me.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

edit: nvm enaldo


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

tape the fuckers together and keep playing

have to have a pretty major vagina to be paid 100k a week and skip games


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I broke my finger one night from my first save, bent it back and I carried on, although admittedly I didn't know or think it was broken until the next morning when it was swollen & black. I got told at hospital not to play for 4-6 weeks because the bone cracked more as I played on and it does worse damage, obviously.

I wouldn't have minded taping it up if it was for a club, not just five-a-side.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Colombia's boss has apparently said Falcao might be fit for the Arsenal game next weekend :mark:


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

However, LvG does not make decisions based on what others say. Its clear that he wants to "ease" Falcao into fitness and doesn't mind taking a hit if it will help in the long run. He also seems to have a cautious approach towards injuries in that he gives players a lot of time to recuperate - ironic considering that the injuries are only increasing in frequency.

I expect Falcao to play 20 mins tops as a late sub, or not at all. But if we can somehow scrape past Arsenal, we will have Falcao for the other games, which would be a boost even without De Gea.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> De Gea has dislocated his finger and dislocated my soul.
> 
> Our players should be banned from physical activities.


Depends on how bad the dislocate is like Nige said a normal healing time of a bad dislocate to a finger can sometimes be between a 4-6 weeks lay off. Imagine a good week rest & treatment will help them decide if its more of a serious injury then expected or DdG can return to action ASAP v arsenal next weekend. 



Even Flow said:


> Colombia's boss has apparently said Falcao might be fit for the Arsenal game next weekend :mark:


Falcao & rafael outside OT v palace meeting fans & signings autographs few fans asked both when were back & both relied be match fit by arsenal game I believe Lingard also asked about return says 2-3 weeks time. Quite why a few papers then had plug articles on twitter this last week to then say falcao injury prone who needs to ice his knee after every game & serious worries about him going not be fit to play much & signings been failure when could just actually used social media see what mufc fans had been saying & got correct answer instead, I have no idea (Ogden, Jackson & Wheeler).

Hell press did it with DdG yesterday all headlines are DdG faces long injury lay off. With lines such as "Crisis worsen to injury ridden manchester united as DdG hit with injury". Blah blah injuries to player x, y & z. Club are 7th in league having spent £150m in summer (why this is relevant to anything about DdG who knows), club face arsenal at weekend & without player x,y & z still with DdG now on treatment table. Anders Lindegaard is no2 who could step in or Valdez if registered in time whose been training at club as if Kate as DdG still hasn't signed a new deal at club (scare mongering at its best why that linked i don't know). Then fantastic line which is most telling is "DdG COULD miss up to x amount weeks with this injury". Which in every paper note its not the word "will "its always "could or may" miss x amount if weeks. So basically huge article which is based on no actual facts but big bad headline with no actual insider info but all speculation made to fill up article based on one injury with no actual new or worthy info in said article. Fuckin ace that. 

I Guess negative big club headline stories generates more hits & view then a "fair balanced" & well written piece so whatever. God I miss when Daniel Taylor covered both manchester clubs.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Balotelli injured apparently :hmm:



The Monster said:


> *Depends on how bad the dislocate is like Nige said a normal healing time of a bad dislocate to a finger can sometimes be between a 4-6 weeks lay off.* Imagine a good week rest & treatment will help them decide if its more of a serious injury then expected or DdG can return to action ASAP v arsenal next weekend.


break =/= dislocation. If he fractured his finger then i'd say missing games would be expected as its roughly 6 weeks for bone to heal. A dislocation of a finger isn't that bad. It hurts, it swells up, the ligaments have increased laxity but you can tape them up pretty easily. Its not like dislocating most of your other joints which in general are worse than fractures.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

(Prem & Domestic Cups & Injuries Thread)

Mehdi Abeid has broken his toe on international duty and will be out for 3-4 weeks. I think it happened in training as well, didn't even make it on to the pitch.


----------



## Bungle Bear

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I go onto Flashscores. Click the Netherlands match to see who scored. First thing I see



> Daley Blind (Netherlands) is clearly asking for a medical treatment with his painful gestures. How serious is his injury is yet to be found out.


and now he's been subbed off. Another one for the injury list.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fuck this fucking bullshit, internationals and training should be banned just everyone turn up once a week and play, fuck everything else.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534065654551175169
some saying could be out for the season, others saying 6 weeks

fucking great enaldo


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

De Gea and Blind,

so erm yeah we could end up having a worse season than last, but that's ok Van Gaal will sit in his seat and think some more...

..


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534074661718749184
...


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If anyone but Chelsea wins the Premier League this season, I will swallow an egg covered in curry sauce whole and film it. I'm now _that_ sure of it.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534074661718749184
> ...


fpalm

Don't wanna be grim, but when we fail this season, you can bet your ass management will say it was down to the injuries instead of fixing the huge holes in our defence and ageing under performing strikeforce.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Should stop being a pussy and tape his ligaments back together


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://injuryleague.com/

This could be United's chance to snatch top spot. Someone break Fellaini's legs.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> fpalm
> 
> Don't wanna be grim, but when we fail this season, you can bet your ass management will say it was down to the injuries instead of fixing the huge holes in our defence and ageing under performing strikeforce.


And they'd be right.

This must be unprecedented. It's absolutely unbelievable. I think the least players we've had injured this season was like 6.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*It's not really possible to fix the defence when we never have a stable defence to attempt to fix the issue with. Defences don't just become great in an instant. It's not like an attack where you can just sub a player into it and see an immediate effect. Not like we're the only team to suffer from injuries either but we've had it much worse than most this season in terms of volume of injuries, especially those coming back from internationals. *


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Should stop being a pussy and tape his ligaments back together


:steebiej


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fuck at Blind being injured now.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

so we're down to Fletcher & Anderson for CM spots vs Arsenal?

:jay

thankfully we're only playing Arsenal then 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

More injuries, you say?


----------



## kimino

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Isnt it fine, that way united fans can blame the injuries by the end of the season, its not as if they were doing great before some of the recent injuries. 
I think the problem still lies in LVG choices, at least for me he tries to be too smart for his own good, the other problems i see are De Gea and the defence, you have a defence clearly without a leader, someone who can add something else besides good defending skills, someone who can make the young defenders give the extra, or keep them focused. Like Puyol was, like Thiago Silva, Ramos, Marquez, Godin. And if you dont have one you can always rely on a experienced GK; De Gea is awesome yes, but still need more experience (and character) to lead a defensive line.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

just sub on tim krul


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



kimino said:


> Isnt it fine, that way united fans can blame the injuries by the end of the season, its not as if they were doing great before some of the recent injuries.


No excuses required, but that doesn't make any sense. Let's see - Swansea and Sunderland - had Cleverley and Fletcher in midfield with none of the new signings and got shitty results. Nothing unexpected. You can't even count these games since the team had drastically changed afterwards; these 2 games were soggy left-overs from last season.

Burnley - Had Di Maria, but it was his first game and apart from flashes of brilliance, nothing extraordinary. First game, so excusable performance.

QPR - Played with full strength and achieved good results. Of course, people will say "its just QPR" now!

Leicester - Should have won this game, but inexperience at the back cost dear. Point to note, this was an off day and could happen to any top team. Nothing demoralizing about the defeat, it was just irritating and LvG also woke up to the fact that CBs are must buys this season.

West Ham, Everton, Chelsea - Did reasonably well.

West Brom - Yes, a draw was disappointing, but the old fighting spirit came back and the football was fluid. WBA were no push-overs though.

City - Small-Brain took the team right out of the game.

Crystal Palace - Moyes like football, but got the result needed.

So, in truth, not even counting injuries, the only games you can truly judge United and LvG by are the ones against, QPR, Leicester, West Ham, Everton, West Brom, Chelsea and Crystal Palace. Analyse these and you will see a progressive trend with some victories and of course, some errors which nonetheless are more than capable of being remedied.

I won't say injuries alone would be the cause, but certainly they play a big, big role in not allowing the team to progress well. Should have clicked together to the point of easily beating Arsenal and even City (if not Chelsea) by now even with poor CBs, if it were not for injuries.


----------



## kimino

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I hate the way English clubs fans, overanalize everything, because is meaningless, no matter how good you played if you didnt get a good result it little matters at the end of the season, where only the fools would analize again all their matches. You cant take exits, like "the only games you can truly judge", the only reasonable complain would be that awful calls from clattemburg (think was him). But Injuries should not matter since, a team like United and Van Gaal, shall know that injuries are part of the game, and if you have that poor of a bench its management fault, trainers, conditioners, and where is the young talent? or is all that is worth United Academy players?. Rooney, RVP and Falcao, Van Persie playing bad, Falcao injured, and the player who got bashed and bashed by MU fans Rooney, is the one playing the best of the attack, if United has problems with the attack isnt it management and LVG fault that sold Welbeck and loaned Hernandez?. 

Of the one you listed only brights were QPR and Crystal which many fans label as a Bad Performance, and some of the games before were "good feelings, fluid play, nice attiutide" that lead to a win by the minimum, and didnt played well. 

Still think its the defense problem most of the problem, but still it wouldnt hurt LVG to play his 80 million player in the position he work the best. 

And i know that even if its not related, in Real Madrid forums United and LVG are a joke, because United bought Di Maria as a Savior, as a player who could change united, while all in that forum agree that while Di Maria was a great player that helped to reach " La decima", he just was a fast guy with fast pace, WITH NO PASSING skills, literally they talk about him as "a 27 years old player that had his best season running behind the ball". Count that with recent interview were he stated that he went to United beacause PSG had money problems.

I think its because i just rooted for MU only because of chicharito was there, but still watched and want United to win even after he left, but i think many are sugar coating too much some performances, wonder if its just the pressure of the 2 years without Europe.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So Everton and Newcastle have more injuries than Man Utd right now and in fact, we've had more injuries than anyone else this season according to that website. You don't see Mozza and I coming in here crying about it every time one of our players breaks a nail :shrug

You United fans just need to


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

exactly


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> So Everton and Newcastle have more injuries than Man Utd right now and in fact, we've had more injuries than anyone else this season according to that website. You don't see Mozza and I coming in here crying about it every time one of our players breaks a nail :shrug
> 
> You United fans just need to


Wait, you're a Newcastle fan? I could have sworn you've been complaining more with every win. 










As for our injuries, I'm pretty sure it's more the complete decimation of the defence and the fact that this bullshit happens every fucking season. We've had zero senior CB's available for some games. Now we're down to Smalling, with the two guys who can cover there also getting injured - Only once this season have we been able to play an unchanged back 4. It's absurd.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Coleman and Alcaraz have missed chunks of the season and have missed the current international games through injuries and Alcaraz has just dislocated his shoulder (not his finger), Stones is out for 2/3 more months, Distin is 37 in a month, Baines & Jagielka got injured on international duty and Oviedo is currently recovering from getting pins out of his leg.

That's our starting defence and first choice cover all injured at some point :shrug


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Coleman and Alcaraz have missed chunks of the season and have missed the current international games through injuries and Alcaraz has just dislocated his shoulder (not his finger), Stones is out for 2/3 more months, *Distin is 37 in a month*, Baines & Jagielka got injured on international duty and Oviedo is currently recovering from getting pins out of his leg.
> 
> That's our starting defence and first choice cover all injured at some point :shrug


Calling BS on the injury of AGE.

When you have a back 4 consisting of a right winger, a midfielder and two 19 year olds let me know.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

could always have bought more defenders instead of a broken striker :shrug


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Calling BS on the injury of AGE.
> 
> When you have a back 4 consisting of a right winger, a midfielder and two 19 year olds let me know.


WE HAVE TONY HIBBERT AT RIGHT BACK!

Surely that's worse?!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> could always have bought more defenders instead of a broken striker :shrug


Like Mangala?

:duck



ROUSEY said:


> WE HAVE TONY HIBBERT AT RIGHT BACK!
> 
> Surely that's worse?!


We should buy him in January.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

yes, like mangala

i'd rather mangala than michael carrick. obviously the melting candle face man doesn't so oh well.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> yes, like mangala
> 
> i'd rather mangala than michael carrick. obviously the melting candle face man doesn't so oh well.












FINISH


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1 bad game :shrug

still won.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Did you just not watch the Newcastle game?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

no


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

United fans spend more time whinging about injuries at this point than even we do. Although their defence is even worse off right now than ours, tbf. 

Jet knows he'd take Mangala in a heartbeat, you know, on account of Mangala being an actual centre back. That's like me saying, "nah, let's just keep playing a left back in the middle and covering for exactly zero of Mertesacker's weaknesses. Mangala was gash against Newcastle so why bother." 

(he was kind of alright against Chelsea, fwiw)


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Irish Jet talking nonsense as usual :yoshi


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sturridge injured AGAIN

And with that, I have watched my last club football match this season. That's all I can stands, I can't stands no more

2014/15 ut


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

wut @ injured again


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

This straight car crash of a season gets even better. 

I will be shocked if we finish anywhere near (let alone above) the mancs/neverton.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:lmao fuck football


----------



## Death Rider

Fuck this season


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ed has said we're not buying anyone in January.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*It's only one player.*


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

what the actual heck is wrong with daniel's legs what the heck another injury


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Relax guys, we still have Balote..

FUUAARRKKKKK

:jose


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Sturridge injured AGAIN
> 
> And with that, I have watched my last club football match this season. That's all I can stands, I can't stands no more
> 
> 2014/15 ut


Scared COWARD. :mon


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

just fucking start lallana in games, plz


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

ffs nani


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534802592829030400


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/liverpool-offer-glen-johnson-new-4650179

:hmm:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Nani trying to leg break his way back to United. Smart.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What am I meant to be looking at in that Nani vine?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Him catching Di Maria's left foot, the twat.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

so GOAT midfield of Fletcher/Herrera/ANDO/Di Maria incoming vs Arsenal?

:mark:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sturridge really is made of glass. If it wasn't Liverpool I would kind of feel bad for them. Balotelli/Lambert/Borini is an advanced stage of donkey. I'd start Lambert simply on the basis that his lack of production could be because of less game time idk. Can they recall Origi from Lille? Might have to come to that....

Good to hear that we had no injuries during this WOAT break, this season has been so good to us... so far.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Makes sense that Di Maria should get injured. That makes it the complete crocked set - defense, midfield AND attack.:clap

Now I know why they call it the international "break". Has the potential to break a whole lotta things - players, 4th place chances, revenues and whatnot.

EDIT: Just FYI, still think Arsenal can be beat.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's official, Sturridge is definitely made of glass.


----------



## God™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:lmao at Wigan hiring Malky Mackay.


----------



## Cliffy

Dave Whelan is a knob


----------



## CGS

Studge out for another 6 weeks

lol


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Tremendous stuff.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Has Raymond Verheijen who was hailed as some fitness God following Sturridge's injury on England duty, called Rodgers' a dinosaur yet and criticised him like he did with the droopy faced tit of an England manager? 

I suggest giving Sturridge 3 days off after a game from now on since apparently he can run really fast.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Even Flow said:


> Ed has said we're not buying anyone in January.


Doubt that very much. In fact I imagine if we can get kevin strootman (providing his fit & healthy). Id say we will sign him in Jan.

Blind being out sucks just as he starting to get more more use to pace of PL. He settled Into life in manchester & club really fast & well to. Di Maria, shaw, DdG & carrick should all be ok for arsenal game unless something bad happens between now & then in training anyway (which shouldn't be 100% ruled out Tbf). You Get slight niggle knocks & injuries in a season to,players just as long as bruising goes down & no swelling appears before arsenal game they all should be able to play from the start on Saturday. 

Also providing that all recovered by Saturday having had 2 weeks break which they should of done then jones, Evans, falcao & rafael should all make the arsenal game to whilst smalling is back from his suspension. 

So that in mind the team went for v arsenal is as follows 

DdG
Rafael smalling McNair shaw
Carrick Herrera 
Felliani 
Di Maria Rooney adnan 

Subs - Toni, mata, falcao, RvP, jones, fletch & lindegaard

The team Depends on the injuries we have to certain players but I really really dont want to see RvP start unless needs must. Rooney in a bit of good goal scoring form & needs to play further up field anyway isn't a no10. Playing RvP means our game lot slower & he makes less runs in behind as doesn't have pace anymore whilst arsenal play with high line with no pressure on ball. Might as well play on break & I rather Rooney up top or even Wilson did think LvG could play falcao from start as sunrise but imagine want to ease him back in to things again. 

Width & pace down flanks is arsenal worst enemy. It baffles my mind that been this way for them for years their wingers so to track back & back 4 pulled all across pitch & fullbacks don't stop crosses coming in while defenders can't defend from crosses. I'm even ok if di Maria plays lw if chambers is at rb. I was tempted play Toni this game instead of adnan as Toni always seems play well v arsenal normally. But went with adnan as think going through bit rough patch form wise & believe team looks better with him in it & once he hits form the team play better & like before if on lw then v chambers could be good game he doesn't have do anything fancy just attack him & use his pace to get half a yard & out in a cross. 

Felliani don't think deserves be dropped anyway hasn't played bad to say that & v arsenal they can't defend from crosses nor from set plays & since arsenal hate width why not use Fellaini to get on end of a cross or set play? You Don't play arsenal believing win football game of possession so go direct & blitz arsenal on break with pace when nick ball off them & left exposed at back. Isn't anything wrong with it just look at Jose Chelsea to see what I mean.

Believe need pack cm v arsenal just need tell Rooney not drop to deep & Herrera importance to us & this game shouldn't be overlooked can already see him & Whilshere going at each other in cm area. 

My main fear about arsenal is pace have in attack & options/movement have in attack even though are playing slightly lopsided 4-1-4-1 that front 5 whoever plays is still capable opening us up & isn't like were defending So great ourselves right now to say keep arsenal out. My guess at the arsenal team is 

szczesny
Chambers mertesacker Monreal Gibbs
Flamini 
Sanchez whilshere Ramsey Chamberlian
Welbeck 

Bench - Walcott, Poldolski, Carzola, Rosicky, Sanogo, damian Martinez & hector bellerin

Arsenal could switch Monreal to rb & chambers to cb which would suit chambers more as looks much happier at cb then rb then play Monreal at fullback which better for him even if his on right then if Monreal at cb. Or wenger could play Bellerin rb & put Monreal on bench but that seems unlikely so I imagine wenger keep same back 4 in place that played v Swansea. Only reason don't believe Walcott play is cos of his injury I feel wenger ease him back in to the starting 11 & both Ox & Sanchez in good form on flanks that both of then shouldn't be dropped. Wenger could drop Ramsey & play Sanchez through middle then out Walcott to rw but that would be even more attacking line up & prob more lop sided then the one I put above. Also Ramsey important part of arsenal team even when isn't firing like he now you still wouldn't rule him out producing something on Saturday & seems play better game in big games IMO. 

Expecting a entertaining & open game with fair few goals. Just hoping injuries ease up enough for us on Saturday we really need get first win v one other top PL sides & yet win away so far in league this season so now would be perfect time to strike we games against Saints, Liverpool & spurs coming up shortly.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Strootman isn't going anywhere unless it's ridiculous money.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Does Strootman play for Southampton now?


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

6 weeks fpalm

Borini has to start against Palace now, the most mobile striker we have and although he lacks a shitload in certain parts of his game, his movement will stretch the Palace defence and allow crestive players like Cou and Lallana to thrive. Fuck Rodgers if he goes with Balo alone up top again.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Strootman isn't going anywhere unless it's ridiculous money.


I'll start preparing the 'Welcome to Manchester' banners now then.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fly them over Old Trafford please. :brodgers


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Fly them over Old Trafford please. :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wigan hire Malky mcRacist :ti

:suarez2


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Whelan: "It's not all that serious when you read it. Can't see he's done a lot wrong. Don't think there's a case to answer. Matter closed."

Yeah mate, not really.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hope there's no gay snakes in Wigan.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Prince Jax said:


> Relax guys, we still have Balote..
> 
> FUUAARRKKKKK
> 
> :jose


Don't worry m8 Rodgers playing him as lone striker will surely work eventually.....


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Hope there's no gay snakes in Wigan.


Now you've got me picturing the Whacking Day episode of The Simpsons, only with Malky trying to bludgeon any snake he suspects of being gay.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Whelan: "It's not all that serious when you read it. Can't see he's done a lot wrong. Don't think there's a case to answer. Matter closed."
> 
> Yeah mate, not really.


Can't be a real Whelan quote, not one mention of his broken leg.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Zen said:


> Don't worry m8 Rodgers playing him as lone striker will surely work eventually.....


He's got so many great striker partner options for him too...

We should just start playing a 4-6-0, fuck it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Can't be a real Whelan quote, not one mention of his broken leg.


Probably matter closed so they could get onto the far more important theme of his broken leg.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lambert should start. Fuck Borini, fuck Balotelli and fuck our entire physio/sports med staff.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

can we have borini back yet?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

blind out for 6 months


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Starting to think our physios and medical staff got their licences from the same institute Dr Jupes obtained his qualifications.

The injury list is just taking the piss at this point. Losing Blind is a massive loss given he'd settled well at the club and is our best deep lying defensive midfielder. Looking on the bright side, you'd hope this gives Herrera another opportunity to nail down a starting place in the team, but I'm not sure Carrick or Fletcher will be to compensate for Blind's absence.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

apparently he's not out for 6 months and united's twitter can't understand a word the melting man says.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I fully expect him to be out for two weeks and to then make his return some three months later, if we apply past precedent.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I fully expect him to be out for two weeks and to then make his return some three months later, if we apply past precedent.


Don't let him train with jones while recovering, actually don't let anyone train with jones.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Jones hardly trains these days anyways, so he should be right


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*












> *Everton: Roberto Martinez praises 'brave' West Ham.*


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30126840

:darkheskey


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Falcao out for at least another two weeks, cant see him being signed permanently


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> Falcao out for at least any two weeks, cant see him being signed permanently



Comeback welbz.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pisstake.

Falcao looked so good when he played too. Meanwhile RVP continues to be fucking garbage.

Evans definitely isn't back Shaw is a doubt too. Complete fuckery.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535492140587966464
So much banter


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Looks like it could a back four of valencia, smalling, mcnair and blackett against arsenal, as well as lindegaard if de gea isnt back.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Starting to think our physios and medical staff got their licences from the same institute Dr Jupes obtained his qualifications.
> 
> The injury list is just taking the piss at this point. Losing Blind is a massive loss given he'd settled well at the club and is our best deep lying defensive midfielder. Looking on the bright side, you'd hope this gives Herrera another opportunity to nail down a starting place in the team, but I'm not sure Carrick or Fletcher will be to compensate for Blind's absence.


I'll have you know that Dr Jupes is a fine physician.



ROUSEY said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535492140587966464
> So much banter


Wow.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> Looks like it could a back four of valencia, smalling, mcnair and blackett against arsenal, as well as lindegaard if de gea isnt back.


That four would have more luck just perched on the goal-line for the entire match, christ on a bike.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:jay

seriously, how are some guys this injury prone?


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Think Falcao is telling the truth when he says his knee is ok. Its probably bad luck he picked up a calf injury just after he recovered from the knee injury. I don't think he's that fragile, but time's certainly running out fast.

Looks like its gonna be a 4-3-3/4-3-1-2 with DDG - Valencia, Smalling, McNair, Blackett - Herrera, Fellaini, Di Maria - Mata, RVP, Rooney. No central role for Di Maria again, more's the pity.

Good to see Herrera back again, but the lack of a work-horse up front like Costa, Aguero or Sanchez is really bad. Likes of Mata, Rooney, RVP (who's been terrible) score in one game but are passengers in the next. Falcao was loaned precisely for that reason, but its not worked out so far.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's not really bad luck at all if it's the same leg. Knee injuries such as Falcao's put greater pressure on surrounding muscles because the knee doesn't ever return to the same strength. Surrounding muscle issues would be more likely when you try to rush back as quickly as Falcao did.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535577675029831680


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:lmao :lmao fucking classic.

I hope Middlesbrough fucking twat them all over the place tomorrow.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> Falcao out for at least another two weeks, cant see him being signed permanently


Depends on how he does in 2nd half of the season. I Still believe is a quality player in Falcao & can offer us lot when available. But when signed him we all know that their was high risk factor to this deal after coming off a serious injury in Jan. But I feel that whenever Falcao been on pitch with us his offered the team a lot more then our other CF & we as a team look lot better with him in the 11 but maybe that's just me feels that way though? But if he can get back to his best which rely him proving that fit then feel got superb cf on our hands & 2 weeks time is nothing to serious & hopefully without any further complication he be ok start getting back into swings things in Dec & he have good 2nd half of season. Maybe I'm naive but don't believe Falcao been a complete write off just yet.

Team v arsenal on Saturday IMO prob be something like 

DdG
Toni smalling McNair shaw
Carrick 
Felliani Herrera 
Adnan Rooney di Maria 

Subs - fletch, RvP, Blackett, mata, Wilson, Lindegaard & Tom Thorpe 

Think with injuries that will be the 11 & subs bench. If shaw can't play from start then switch him with Blackett or if shaw can't play at all then Blackett at lb & Reece James comes in & onto the bench instead. But Personally I feel that shaw will be ok to start though (I'm tempting fate a bit with that one I know). 

DdG & di Maria posted pic on train traveling to game via train so be fine to play. Without blind need a sitter & LvG likes this 4-1-4-1/4-3-3 so believe carrick be fine to play that role. Felliani can offer us a lot this game with height & fact arsenal can't defend set plays & crosses very well & need mobility in cm were arsenal have ball so Herrera a must. Already said that arsenal can't defend from pace down wide area so di Maria & adnan need start which to me means Rooney up top as lone cf who hit good run of form & so clear needs play further up pitch. 

Also add to that I believe for Dutch team this last week RvP played in hole off Hunterlaar which tells you everything need to know that even Hiddink can see RvP doesn't have it in him play as no9 & v arsenal a side that play high line with no pressure on ball you need pace in the no9 to stretch sides defence which is something RvP clearly isn't going to do. I was wondering if LvG would drop 1 of the cm & play Rooney in hole off Wilson instead but I doubt he would do that. Arsenal have more of ball I'm sure of that & game wont be about keeping ball & playing short passes with slow build up we need hit fast on break so RvP isn't a good idea & really hope LvG doesn't play him from start & all players who need be drop sadly his main pick so dropping him might give him kick in ass he needs to get back into any sort good form for us.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Can Arsenal and Man Utd not both lose? 

An Arsenal win is probably better than a Man Utd win. just about.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



The Monster said:


> Depends on how he does in 2nd half of the season. I Still believe is a quality player in Falcao & can offer us lot when available. But when signed him we all know that their was high risk factor to this deal after coming off a serious injury in Jan. But I feel that whenever Falcao been on pitch with us his offered the team a lot more then our other CF & we as a team look lot better with him in the 11 but maybe that's just me feels that way though? But if he can get back to his best which rely him proving that fit then feel got superb cf on our hands & 2 weeks time is nothing to serious & hopefully without any further complication he be ok start getting back into swings things in Dec & he have good 2nd half of season. Maybe I'm naive but don't believe Falcao been a complete write off just yet.


If fit he would be my first choice upfront, but I dont think it would be a wise decision to pay 43.5m for a injury prone 29 year old.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










:cool2


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Steve Bates' Twitter:



> 1/2 Hearing LVG set up 3-5-2 in training yesterday : DDG- Smalling McNair Blackett - Valencia Carrick Fellaini, Di Maria Young - Rooney RVP





> 2/2 I expect LVG to revert to back 4 if Shaw passes late fitness test with Young dropping out #ARS #MUFC


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Szczesny 
Chambers Mertesacker Monreal Gibbs
Arteta 
Chamberlian Ramsey whilshere Sanchez 
Welbeck 

That's the arsenal team in standard 4-1-4-1 shape but this is the Manchester United 11 but I'm bit confused about how we will line up though? People are sayings it a wingback system that's returned but I'm not so sure as it could be straight up 4-4-1-1 but I will line up as if were playing with 3 at the back 

DdG
McNair Smalling Blackett
Toni Felliani carrick shaw
Di Maria 
Rooney RvP 

So 3-4-1-2 but it could easily be 4-4-1-1

DdG
Toni smalling McNair Blackett 
Di Maria Felliani carrick shaw
Rooney 
RvP 

Or 4-3-3/4-2-3-1

DdG
Smalling McNair Blackett shaw
Felliani carrick 
Toni Rooney di Maria 
RvP 

Its deffo odd team selection which been forced on LvG due to injuries & out form players but I'm annoyed that Herrera isn't in the 11 but prob more pissed that RvP still in there. He really needs start kicking on now cos if not I dont see how can be a starter anymore. The thing is with that team if are use Wingbacks is that di Maria in middle & off both Rooney & RvP which means Rooney plays further up top & RvP has partner which ticks a lot of boxes & that 3 through center where Arteta wont track back & both arsenal cb are slow & lack the positional sense as a pair. But my god is it a defence that is in exp & has contain arsenal attack that has lot pace to it, lot flair, passing, vision & will create chances regardless. No way going to keep a clean sheet I will be stunned if arsenal failed to find back of our net tonight.

What will say is with wingbacks no width on show which find very strange yes arsenal dominance the middle but width is where weakness use pace down flanks to get at them so playing Wingbacks not doing that & fall on shaw & Toni to so anything down flanks & have so it alone as only 2 players who will offer any kind of width tonight.


----------



## Dell

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

lol we're 4th, at least we were when I typed this. 4th and pretty shit really. Says it all about the rest of the division.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Our back three


----------



## A. Edwards

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CM Dell said:


> lol we're 4th, at least we were when I typed this. 4th and pretty shit really. Says it all about the rest of the division.


Back where we belong. [/Things that non-Newcastle fans think Newcastle fans think]

In all seriousness, we've been on a good run. Six straight wins in all competitions and having only conceded one goal. Team morale is high & the team is looking somewhat more organised both defensively & when closing down the ball. Saying that, it goes to show just how close 3/4's of the league is at the moment after we found ourselves in the bottom 3 only a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Herrera not playing again.fpalm

Back three with Smalling the leader. fpalm

Sanchez and Ox against this defense fpalm

But Di Maria playing a central role could be the bright spot in this game.

EDIT: Never mind.


----------



## Dell

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



A. Edwards said:


> Back where we belong. [/Things that non-Newcastle fans think Newcastle fans think]
> 
> In all seriousness, we've been on a good run. Six straight wins in all competitions and having only conceded one goal. Team morale is high & the team is looking somewhat more organised both defensively & when closing down the ball. Saying that, it goes to show just how close 3/4's of the league is at the moment after we found ourselves in the bottom 3 only a couple of weeks ago!


lol true mate, neutrals thinking we expect to win the league. We'd be happy with some good football and a league cup run. Ignorant muppets. 

Amazing we won 6 in a row, think no other team has done that even Chelsea this year. But lets not forgot we only won like 5 games in 20 before that fpalm..this run is deserved lol.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We're going to lose so I'm just hoping one of the United players does a hatchet job on Wilshere.

Finish the little cunt.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Spoiler: pic













Dat haircut :banderas



Poor old Ryan Taylor, dude was out injured for 20 months, just returned to the team (think today was his first start in the Prem since returning) and now it looks like he's injured again. I mean I don't rate the guy much at all and I don't know why he started ahead of Anita but that really sucks. Feel bad for the guy, looked distraught coming off.



> Ryan Taylor's last Premier League start before Saturday was 993 days ago


BBC


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You know shits up when i can't be arsed to go off on one with wilshere.

Not one of these sides deserve top 4, trash the both of them.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hey Muni fans, be happy that we have retards all over the pitch (except Sanchez). The fact that it's 0-0 with that awful defense of yours tells you all about us and Wenger.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

A better team than Arsenal would have cleaned us up 2-0 by now. De Gea not playing today would have been a complete disaster.

Fellaini vs Wilshere could be a WWE bout. Main event material actually.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Razor King said:


> Hey Muni fans, be happy that we have retards all over the pitch (except Sanchez). The fact that it's 0-0 with that awful defense of yours tells you all about us and Wenger.


Your awful defence tells us alot about rvp and our midfield.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Razor King said:


> Hey Muni fans, be happy that we have retards all over the pitch (except Sanchez). The fact that it's 0-0 with that awful defense of yours tells you all about us and Wenger.


How is it Wenger's fault that Wilshere went full potato and rolled the ball to De Gea?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wilshere down .


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

And now he's off :lmao Eat shit, Wheelchair.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1-0!

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

arsenaLOL


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Considering both teams play like jokers, this was probably the best way to score.fpalm


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What a terrible decision from that linesman


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We're not good enough to hold out. Would take a point though.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

DE GEA. We are good enough to hold out. Keep sayin' it and it will happen.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Premier League football has honestly lost it's excitement it's almost becoming a chore watching Super Sunday and SNF these days


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

yeeeeeeeeeeees


fuck off woolwich!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

arsenaLOL now more than ever


----------



## kimino

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Oh Arsenal such a joke of a team, the 2-0 show you that being vertical, than pass your way to the goal.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arsenal :ti waiting for all the Wenger out tweets to fire up my twitter timeline


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'll take this! I'll take this!

If we hold on, I expect another round of "Wenger Out"s after this.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

HIGHWAY ROBBERY!!!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fuck sake.

Van Gaal is going to murder Di Maria if we don't win this.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Threw it away.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Make it 2-2 just to make Di Maria feel like shit pls.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It is 2-2. Ball just needs to go in the net to confirm it.

Edit: LOL NOOOOOOOOOOOPE!

An utterly shit performance but I will gladly accept those stolen 3 points.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Why does LVG carry so many folders with him?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Top 4 babay! :hb


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Top 4 will finish:
1. Chelsea
2. Man City
3. Man United
4. Southampton


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arsenal shouldn't bother anymore. A United team absolutely decimated by injuries, playing one of the most inexperienced back 4, away from home and Arsenal can't even get a point. Terrible team.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Since we're probably going to play like ass tomorrow I may as well get some enjoyment out of Arsenalfantv before the depression hits me.

Dis gon be good


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


>


The new Henry.

More like the new David fucking Bellion.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Typical that Arsenal would help to overcome the Away games deadlock. 

De Gea MOTM. Rooney again showing why he's still vital despite being overpaid. Think he's an asset now. Di Maria should have got that past Szczesny.

A bit of luck, but first half we were very poor and the lack of pace in midfield is still worrying. Unluckily for Arsenal, Smalling chose today to keep his cool and Young/Valencia contributed well.

Lots to improve upon, but 3 points is 3 points.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Arsenal shouldn't bother anymore. A United team absolutely decimated by injuries, playing one of the most inexperienced back 4, away from home and Arsenal can't even get a point. Terrible team.


Not to mention the fact that it could have easily been 2/3-0 by half time if they could actually shoot. 

Well and truly fucked themselves over.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Aha! Told ya.

I'm not even mad. With Wenger, this has become a habit.


Edit:

We're not a terrible team. We have a manager who's outlived his peak. Wenger needs to go. It's not just this one game either. 1 win against United since 2009... No wins against Mou. The list goes on.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arsenal bending over for United oh what a shocker.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fellaini face when wilshere went to headbutt him :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Koff jack you fucking napoleon.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Kiss that United badge you wanker


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Razor King said:


> I'm not even mad. With Wenger, this has become a habit.


While Wenger certainly isn't taking your club forward, is it fair to entirely blame it on him this time? United fans were expecting the worst in the first half and couldn't cope with Arsenal's pace. It was poor finishing that prevented Arsenal from getting away with the game. Just as Di Maria's brilliant run but poor finishing prevented us from scoring a third.

What could Wenger do about that?


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

This is the worst Untied side i've ever, seen, and we still couldn't beat them, for the love of god, just resign Arsene, this is our worst start since 1982


----------



## Mikey Damage

Sucks to be an Arsenal supporter right now. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Worst start since 1982 or whatever and still ahead of us tho


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Honestly, De Gea saved our asses big time.

MOTM without question.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Fortunate to get in 0-0 at HT but serves Arsenal right for not taking advantage. Lol at Wilshere the fucking fruitcake. Blatant headbutt yards away from the ref and gets a talking to rather than a red. Classic. Really should have had a few after the first given how pathetically Arsenal set themselves up for a pasting so early on in the game. 

De Gea was brilliant. Most of the saves were easy but the Wilshere save and the AOC 1-on-1 were both tremendous stops. Thought Smalling really stepped up as the leader in the inexperienced back 3 too. McNair and Blackett were shaky at times but played well 2nd half. Valencia bar one moment where he went raving lunatic did well. He normally does defensively not in a back 4. Young did very well I thought. Of course Shaw gets injured again. Fellaini was fine but I hate how easily we got to sending long balls his way when he plays. Di Maria and Van Persie were both meh. Rooney for as much as I knock him had a great game though. Really should start Wilson vs Hull if Falcao isn't fit. 2nd half I thought we defended very well considering the back 5 we had out and it's been reassuring that since Leicester we've defended leads pretty well (today, Everton, West Ham were all backs to the wall defending at the end that we passed through successfully). At some point hopefully we'll be able to put out something resembling our best team for a run of months and see how far we really can get. Fixtures through 2014 are pretty nice now too.*


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arsenal battered us first 30-35mins & should had couple of goals & wasnt for DdG & some woeful passes or bad shots they would have. We were so poor with ball in that period & at back were complete shambles the back 3 was being exposed so much in that period & whole team looked like bunch of strangers. More annoyed that shaw landed & twisted ankle so soon in game another bloody injury hopefully just tweak rather then anything to serious I think fact shaw played on might suggest wasnt a bad one but be shocked available for next weekend game which just typical on our luck injuries what that 40 odd now already since LvG took charge? Whilshere should seen red though no doubt I'm still not sure exactly what ticked him off to put head in like that? 

Thought after 35mins we actually looked bit better as team & started to grow in confidence that might be something in game hang on bit more & with make shift team & wingback system took us awhile actually look like a half way functional side I was confused though by LvG team selection in attack & couldn't figure out roles of front 3 bar Rooney who man marked Arteta as di Maria all over place yet furthered forward & Rooney sometimes dropped way to deep or followed Arteta into wide area but RvP was just well umm did he have a role cos felt like he was back playing for arsenal giving ball away & being invisible. 

Arsenal had chances in 2nd half but wouldn't call their chances good chances all saves that DdG should & did make look comfortable which only gave our team more confidence & actually thought after we weathered early storm by arsenal that our players started stand up & dig in deep when mattered most. Must say smalling was real leader it more annoying now think that game v Chelsea & today he talking to defenders really doing dirty side game so why has make stupid mistake v man city I don't know so much like about smalling & game yet let himself down when makes poor judgment call or get another injury cos right now actually say his our best cb which is bit of a shock as Evans would got my vote originally there when fit/in form. Also did make me smile that scholes saying smalling quiet has no leadership qualities or something like that umm no sure watches same game as I do but think find along with carrick sitting smalling had guide 2 acdemdy youngsters in back 3 & 2 winners playing as wingback to what should been clean sheet away to arsenal if wasnt for DdG misjudging easy save bu his standard from Giroud shoot. 

As for OG we hadn't looked like scoring before hand apart from di Maria effort wizard past post & soon as went wide I called it that arsenal do not deal with crosses & direct threat down wide area & young is 1 on 1 chambers prob only time actually went at him & bang in & will say is maybe offside but Felliani does push Gibbs Into Szczensy so should been free kick but Szczensy should come out was Gibbs ball only reason Felliani cos can't get ball why Szczensy makes that decision I don't know & unlucky that Gibbs stick out leg & flicks in off him. 

Actually thought after that we made it a ugly game & held on to a lead which is sign good team when need battle hard keep lead you can & doing it few times now since Leicester game is bit more steel & fight in us unlike last season to scrape for the points which nice to see & when we scored I can't remember many arsenal chances that creates always in front of us never anything real difficult to defend but soon got lead was so clear what going happen arsenal push men on more leave more space to exploit just need hit them on break with pace & score again & had couple of chances do that but made wrong pass or gave ball away but mainly RvP was still on pitch has no pace so want play counter attack game his useless now. I actually summed up his performance in 1 word a cowards performance. The rest of side fighting in that game wanted it under circumstances its team effort while robin went Into tackles looking not get hurt he gave ball away sulked through it, didnt close down, didnt track back, didn't run in behind & Monreal beat him to headers fucking Monreal he just shrugged that the ball should been better places to him wtf even is that? Head isn't in it now & today his heart wasnt in it either he needs be dropped 
ASAP soon Wilson came on have pace get in behind also RvP off & Rooney pushed imo further & di Maria sprung in life as all about pace wasnt anyone slow holding us back or not making runs no shock goal comes through those 2 being up pitch & hitting 2nd also Felliani pass is supreme on that goal a inside pass & skims it to di Maria on the break down right. That to me is classic Manchester United goal more that please which means no more RvP v hull screw it play Wilson instead since falcao wont be fit next weekend sadly. 

Can't fault lads thought did well, di Maria was ok, Blackett & McNair had shaky moments but grew into the game. Toni had 2 dodgy moments all game but like normal plays well v arsenal never sure why but not seen him have bad game v arsenal since he joined us bit like nani & Rooney just seem like playing the gunners. Carrick was reliable self & without blind we needed carrick today. Felliani was decent but don't like amount direct long ball to him we play bit to slow in cm without Herrera in there IMO. Young under circumstances actually had cracking game I thought. Rooney did role asked him & don't like see him deeper he was still important to us today if nothing else when Rooney on it Rooney is a complete team player & that something I can't & wont fault the guy for. Like that his now running at players again though but only happens when further up pitch can't do it as no10 or if cf has no pace stretch sides like RvP which something LvG needs seriously look Into now. Smalling already touched was great but DdG my motm again I just hope get him on new deal soon I did think though should saves Giroud goal but I'll let him off cos bailed us out so much before then & not just in this game Tbf. 

Were 4th yet have 2 points less the we did last season when we were 6th while arsenal were 1st then I believe. Shows how crazy league been so far this season but next 2 games are quite important v stoke & hull need 6 points before we face saints & Liverpool back to back as confidence that give us heading into those 2 games in Dec is massive we not in race win league in race get top4 so winning points off sides who will be in that same battle is vital & were yet face saints, spurs, Liverpool or even Newcastle but won v Everton, whu & now arsenal so whatever anyone else says that vital & huge confidence builder.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536243935455502336
Love those Vonstrenginho vines.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

^ :lol

So when do we learn that shaw is out for 6 months?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

De Gea is such a GOAT. Rooney had a brilliant game too. we were lucky that Arsenal are shit, but hey a wins a win


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

just watching motd now. fellaini is just marginally offside by a toenail, incredibly hard to call but what is easy to call is his blatant shove into gibbs.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We were utterly shit. Terrible performance. Terrible tactics and team selection. Arsenal should have killed us and would have if they weren't such a team of losers.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Sliver C said:


> While Wenger certainly isn't taking your club forward, is it fair to entirely blame it on him this time? United fans were expecting the worst in the first half and couldn't cope with Arsenal's pace. It was poor finishing that prevented Arsenal from getting away with the game. Just as Di Maria's brilliant run but poor finishing prevented us from scoring a third.
> 
> What could Wenger do about that?


Not blaming Wenger for this one result, but the same DUMB mistakes he repeats over and over and over and over again.

If Sanchez scores, we win/draw. If he doesn't, we lose. That's been the story of this season.

Wenger did a great job in the transition to the Emirates and no other manager could have done that with the resources we had. But he's been hiding under that for 4 years now. It's time he moves ahead. I love the man but he looks clueless on the stands these days. In 2011/2012, it was "hope van Persie scores," and after spending 200m since the summer of 2012, it's still "hope Alexis scores" right now.

We need change. Wenger has stagnated and has run out of fresh ideas. Not to ignore how he has no respect for the defensive side of the game.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

100 years Alan Pardew


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arsenal can't beat United at home when they have Rafael, Rojo, Evans & Jones out, and then lose Shaw in the first half. Their five best defenders.:lmao


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> just watching motd now. fellaini is just marginally offside by a toenail, incredibly hard to call but what is easy to call is his blatant shove into gibbs.


*There's like a fingernail difference so it'd be harsh to call it an error. Plus if anyone wants to say we had good luck then the utter shite offside call when Rooney was in on goal and Wilshere staying on the pitch more than evened them out. *


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Attacker should get the benefit of the doubt anyway when it's that close.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fuck football


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What a beautiful weekend .


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Rush



Spoiler: ?



Hello











*


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CGS said:


> Fuck football


Fuck Football
Fuck Brendan Rogers
Fuck The Liverpool Defense 

god I fucking hate this season.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL AT LIVERPOOL


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Sucks to be an Arsenal supporter right now.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sucks more to be a Liverpool supporter now


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What a dreadful Liverpool team.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Prince Jax said:


> What a dreadful Liverpool team.


We deserve to be relegated this season. The team is fucking awful and nothing has been done to improve it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Rush
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think the even more annoying thing is that the United side deserve to be going just as awful as us. They've been shocking. 


If you've seen one Liverpool game this year you've seen them all. Look really good, play alright, then shite defense and conceed. More shite defense and conceed some more. Long ball. Long ball. Lose the game b/c our defense + Gerrard deserve to be dropped. See you next week for more of the same. Beyond frustrating. Skrtel needs to be taken out the back and shot. How he keeps getting games is beyond me. Also need to drop Gerrard and start Lucas seeing as he's apparently the only CM we have that can defend.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Balo to the media - "Don't look at me now, I wasn't even playing this mess":justsayin





> I think the even more annoying thing is that the United side deserve to be going just as awful as us. They've been shocking.


That got old after the Leicester loss. United are light-years ahead of Liverpool in terms of play this season even with a ramshackle defense, inconsistent forwards and injured players. Deserving of current position.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Prince Jax said:


> :banderas :banderas :banderas


This picture sums it all up. 

Can't defend for shit, yet Rodgers sticks with the same CB partnership and decides to play Glen FUCKING Johnson left back for Moreno. Gerrard is pointless in his position as he has no idea how to play a DM role. Manquillo was raped by that Belasie guy. Lallana was our best player but Rodgers decides to sub him off for FUCKING Borini. Sterling was shithouse and looks as though he needs a rest. Allen was good. Coutinho was hot and cold. Lambert worked hard and scored a nice goal.

It's fucked. It's all gone to the shitter. Rodgers has not replaced Suarez with any quality players. We can not be relying on one player to come back from injury and save us. What a shame. 

We'll still get fourth position though.

LEL


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Allen was our best player by far. Actually put some effort in. Lallana was alright, Lambert was solid, the rest were shite. Borini was fucking invisible after coming on.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> I think the even more annoying thing is that the United side deserve to be going just as awful as us. They've been shocking.
> 
> 
> If you've seen one Liverpool game this year you've seen them all. Look really good, play alright, then shite defense and conceed. More shite defense and conceed some more. Long ball. Long ball. Lose the game b/c our defense + Gerrard deserve to be dropped. See you next week for more of the same. Beyond frustrating. Skrtel needs to be taken out the back and shot. How he keeps getting games is beyond me. Also need to drop Gerrard and start Lucas seeing as he's apparently the only CM we have that can defend.


This all needs to be done but it wont. Brendan is being a real stuban cunt this season with the lineup. He is trying to get this system working so he keeps starting the same players week after week. I love Gerrard but for the love of god bench him for most of the game then play him the last 15 minutes so you can get the most out of him. Id like to think Skrtel has compromising photos of Brendan and uses it to get plating time and same goes for Johnson.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> I think the even more annoying thing is that the United side deserve to be going just as awful as us. They've been shocking.
> 
> 
> If you've seen one Liverpool game this year you've seen them all. Look *really good,* play alright, then shite defense and conceed. More shite defense and conceed some more. Long ball. Long ball. Lose the game b/c our defense + Gerrard deserve to be dropped. See you next week for more of the same. Beyond frustrating. Skrtel needs to be taken out the back and shot. How he keeps getting games is beyond me. Also need to drop Gerrard and start Lucas seeing as he's apparently the only CM we have that can defend.


I don't think this is the case for every game, but the rest is agreeable. Gerrard will never be dropped though. Maybe you should try to get Rafa back who had the balls to drop a captain like he did with :terry.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> I don't think this is the case for every game, but the rest is agreeable. Gerrard will never be dropped though. Maybe you should try to get Rafa back who had the balls to drop a captain like he did with :terry.


Someone on another forum I post on suggested they bring back Rafa. Fuck he would do things better than Brendan has done this season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Need to get Denis added in this.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Southampton, Newcastle and West Ham battling it out for the top four?

Haha. 

Us, United, Liverpool, Spurs and Everton all look awful this season. In all seriousness though I still we'll get fourth, despite how shit we are Liverpool are much worse. Says a lot about the state of the league when this United side will probably get third.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Flanagan coming back would be nice right about now. Also Moreno playing over Johnson pls. Fuck Skrtel, drop him for anyone. Drop Gerrard and start Can. Also give Rossiter some gametime seeing as this season is pretty much done :side: Fuck Skrtel. Never play Borini b/c he's useless. Give Suso some gametime when he's back from injury. Sturridge's injuries have really fucked us. Fuck Skrtel (really cannot overemphasize just how much i hate Skrtel)


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What the hell was that? - Krusty the clown 1995


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Just checked oddschecker and Southampton are fourth favourites for the title. The state of this league this season....


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> Flanagan coming back would be nice right about now. Also Moreno playing over Johnson pls. Fuck Skrtel, drop him for anyone. Drop Gerrard and start Can. Also give Rossiter some gametime seeing as this season is pretty much done :side: Fuck Skrtel. Never play Borini b/c he's useless. Give Suso some gametime when he's back from injury. Sturridge's injuries have really fucked us. Fuck Skrtel (really cannot overemphasize just how much i hate Skrtel)


So point being FUCK SKRTEL


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Need to get Denis added in this.


This made me smile which is something i needed after watch the mess of a team called Liverpool


----------



## Damien

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Southampton, Newcastle and West Ham battling it out for the top four?


We (West Ham) will finish more 8/9, its nice atm but West Ham always come down like Christmas lights


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Oh Liverpool, never fail to amuse me. :lmao


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> Flanagan coming back would be nice right about now. Also Moreno playing over Johnson pls. Fuck Skrtel, drop him for anyone. Drop Gerrard and start Can. Also give Rossiter some gametime seeing as this season is pretty much done :side: Fuck Skrtel. Never play Borini b/c he's useless. Give Suso some gametime when he's back from injury. Sturridge's injuries have really fucked us. Fuck Skrtel (really cannot overemphasize just how much i hate Skrtel)


Lovren is even worse. The cunt dropped like jelly for that second goal.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Destiny said:


> Lovren is even worse. The cunt dropped like jelly for that second goal.


Yeah Lovren is another cunt seems like a lot of people associated with Liverpool this year are cunts.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

After 'Pool, Spurs want to get in on the act as well. Very entertaining Sunday.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hull all over them right now..


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Liverpool :lol

:lol :lol :lol

























:lol


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Dell

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Southampton, Newcastle and West Ham battling it out for the top four?
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Us, United, Liverpool, Spurs and Everton all look awful this season. In all seriousness though I still we'll get fourth, despite how shit we are Liverpool are much worse. Says a lot about the state of the league when this United side will probably get third.


If we didn't lose Cabaye and Remy, maybe we could have got top 4, based on how bad the regulars are doing. 

But I don't think so, we'll be 10-12th.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> I think the even more annoying thing is that the United side deserve to be going just as awful as us. They've been shocking


This guy.

:duck


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It is with heavy heart that I officially withdraw my support for the HULL CITY TIGERS football club.

I don't know what's a bigger farce: my "fandom" for a fitba team, or HULL CITY pretending to be a fitba team. 

It's over, :hudd, it's over.


----------



## Allur

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



George Costanza said:


> It is with heavy heart that I officially withdraw my support for the HULL CITY TIGERS football club.
> 
> I don't know what's a bigger farce: my "fandom" for a fitba team, or HULL CITY pretending to be a fitba team.
> 
> It's over, :hudd, it's over.


Hey no takesy backsies you're in this for life


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I think for the first time in my EPL watching days, I don't know which club to LOL harder at, Liverpool or Arsenal. 

I would be so DELIGHTED happy if they both missed CL next season, I would wank myself for a week straight. 

Probably would rather see Arsenal miss out though, OMG the meltdown would be delicious.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You don't just abandon your team Zombo. It doesn't work like that. You stick with them through joy and pain. 

That's just the rules


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536593327291133954
Best part of this was that Palace scored from it just seconds later :lmao


http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/row-zed/brendan-rodgers-quotes-southampton-now-4681181

Wow, they're even the laughing stock of the papers hahhaaha


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

"If you spend more than £100 million, you expect to be challenging for the league." - Brendan Rogers



















Arrogant twat, believes his own hype


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Need to get Denis added in this.


It's not fucking on mate, Gayle was offside and the 2nd was a foul by Ledley


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Can we try playing someone who can actually defend at DM pls


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I didn't dislike Rodgers until he made the comments about Chelsea being negative and parking buses. But it was sweet when he said his team would do better in the next game, and then CRYSTANBUL happened. He really does say some ridiculous things, especially for a manager who's done fuck all.

Mignolet is so crap. Absolutely a midtable keeper (inb4 Liverpool _are_ midtable comments). Liverpool should be going in for a better keeper. Scared because we have one of the best keepers available warming our bench. Teams will come calling. :Hutz


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ah so I see Dwight Gayle is Liverpool's new Drogba. Scores against them in every game



ROUSEY said:


> Need to get Denis added in this.


Excuse me sir, but I did not even watch the match nor care about the result



CGS said:


> You don't just abandon your team Zombo. It doesn't work like that. You stick with them through joy and pain.
> 
> That's just the rules


Release him from a life of pain and misery imo


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

also missed the match, thank fuck.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

This season has been top banter. Too bad the footy by us has been fucking shit. Honestly would give a testicle to have Koscielny fit right no. Wouldn't even drop Nacho. Would drop Per until Debuchy is fit. Then would drop Nacho, shift Chambers CB and Deb RB.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> This guy.
> 
> :duck


he's stuck in a state of constant delirium, it's best just to leave him be 

:duck


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hull deserved a draw, tbh. 

Spurs winning away again when the opposition is down to 10 men. To be fair though, Eriksen and Lamela seem promising for them and Harry Kane could be a real gem. The rest of the trash they bought with the Bale money needs to be sold.

Wanted Hull to win so that they would be more relaxed coming to Old Trafford. Now we will have to deal with a lower table team that's bound to be desperate and aggressive for a win. Well, its a home game atleast.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

koff renegade you daft twat. 



Rockhead said:


> I didn't dislike Rodgers until he made the comments about Chelsea being negative and parking buses. *But it was sweet when he said his team would do better in the next game, and then CRYSTANBUL happened.* He really does say some ridiculous things, especially for a manager who's done fuck all.
> 
> Mignolet is so crap. Absolutely a midtable keeper (inb4 Liverpool _are_ midtable comments). Liverpool should be going in for a better keeper. Scared because we have one of the best keepers available warming our bench. Teams will come calling. :Hutz


Technically we did do better seeing as we got a point :evil


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Sliver C said:


> Hull deserved a draw, tbh.
> 
> Spurs winning away again when the opposition is down to 10 men. To be fair though, Eriksen and Lamela seem promising for them and Harry Kane could be a real gem. The rest of the trash they bought with the Bale money needs to be sold.
> 
> Wanted Hull to win so that they would be more relaxed coming to Old Trafford. Now we will have to deal with a lower table team that's bound to be desperate and aggressive for a win. Well, its a home game atleast.


Chadli has been good!

This is based on him scoring well for me in fantasy :cheer


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> I didn't dislike Rodgers until he made the comments about Chelsea being negative and parking buses. But it was sweet when he said his team would do better in the next game, and then CRYSTANBUL happened. He really does say some ridiculous things, especially for a manager who's done fuck all.
> 
> Mignolet is so crap. Absolutely a midtable keeper (inb4 Liverpool _are_ midtable comments). Liverpool should be going in for a better keeper. Scared because we have one of the best keepers available warming our bench. Teams will come calling. :Hutz


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










:lmao diving little mong


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> *koff renegade you daft twat. *
> 
> 
> 
> Technically we did do better seeing as we got a point :evil


excuse me son? Seabs ban plz tbh

:jordan2

normal service resumed with Arsenal and Loserpool

if only our backs could stay fit, dropping like flies


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

McCarthy should have been sent off though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

How much will villa woat?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> McCarthy should have been sent off though.


James McCarthy? 

James McCarthy of Everton?

Jesus, Joel. Why not just make the sport contactless whilst you're at it. He wins the ball and his foot follows through, nothing challenge.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Webb is having a fucking mare on MNF, carra and nev not having it on the wilshere incident they both think it should be a red no question but good ol howard can't say anything bad about the refs can he.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> How much will villa woat?


Pelle hat trick.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> James McCarthy?
> 
> James McCarthy of Everton?
> 
> Jesus, Joel. Why not just make the sport contactless whilst you're at it. He wins the ball and his foot follows through, nothing challenge.


Yacob also gets the ball, but that doesn't make it any less dangerous and any less of a red card. McCarthy went right over the ball. When you do that you risk exactly what happened - a strong follow through that on another day could have done some serious damage.

First goal was offside too. You cheated Big Sam and you should be ashamed of yourself, Moz.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> How much will villa woat?


:gabby

Brave Villa scoring against the Prem's best defence.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:gabby :gabby :gabby


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well in villa.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Well in villa.


Helping you guys in the top 4 race.








































































:evra


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Dat celebration :hesk2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mozza complaining about honest English lad Tomkin when honest English lad Barkley had one of the worst dives I've ever seen. Not even for a penalty or anything. Bizzare.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I don't even think Wilshere deserved a red for that :shrug

Bit of a head push is all it was, Keane and Vieira wouldn't even have made it to half time in any Utd vs Arsenal game if today's rules were about back then

Let them at it


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Villa scoring is bigger than Sting's WWE debut.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

just give Chelsea the trophy already and end this abortion of a season


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Mozza complaining about honest English lad Tomkin when honest English lad Barkley had one of the worst dives I've ever seen. Not even for a penalty or anything. Bizzare.


Forgot about that Barkley dive, horrific it was and on the level of young or gilardino.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Soft and not brave at all villa.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

F... sake :hesk3


----------



## Kryten_2x4b523p

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Dell

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Villa will just never win again


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I am second in the FL now, because Villa can't hold a fucking cleansheet. Not brave at all.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Frustrating game. Boruc is far better than Forster and this isn't the first time I was wondering what we were doing earlier in the year with shafting him.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



CM Dell said:


> Villa will just never win again


Guess who our last win was against. :brodgers

As for tonight we played crap again apparently. Holding out for a win after a gift goal from Soton would have only papered over the cracks, although the 3 points would have been noiiyyyce. Need to seriously improve to avoid relegation with the likes of Burnley starting to pick up wins.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Tbf hams you were lucky to draw, Southampton had like 70% possession or something crazy in the 2nd half.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Forgot about that Barkley dive, horrific it was and on the level of young or gilardino.


Young is a skilled diver. He'd never come out with such shite.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Neville and carragher just mullered arsenals tactics after they went one down, they couldn't even do the long ball tac correctly :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Mozza complaining about honest English lad Tomkin when honest English lad Barkley had one of the worst dives I've ever seen. Not even for a penalty or anything. Bizzare.


Ross would have had his career ended had he not leapt for safety away from the thug that is Nolan!!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He could've been killed.


----------



## Dell

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Guess who our last win was against. :brodgers


That will probably be your next win too at this rate lol.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pretty sure Forster became a potato as soon as Kiz praised him.


Nice of Villa to take points off of our title rivals :hesk2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Pretty sure Forster became a potato as soon as Kiz praised him.
> 
> 
> Nice of Villa to take points off of our title *rivals* :hesk2


Ha! As if you have any. I was going to mock City for having another pathetic title defence but then I remembered last season :Hutz


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537189392008613888
:sodone


----------



## kusksu

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So...the only building standing in the way of Spurs' new stadium has gone up in flames. No chance of foul play there at all.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Emile Heskey: Leicester City return interests ex-England striker*










_Emile Heskey won the League Cup with Leicester City in 1997 and 2000._



> The 36-year-old has already taken up a dual ambassadorial role with the Foxes since returning to England following two years with the Newcastle Jets in Australia's A-League.
> 
> Heskey last played in April, but insists he is "fit enough" if Leicester manager Nigel Pearson considered calling him up to a side that have not won in seven matches.
> 
> Leonardo Ulloa, Leicester's summer signing from Brighton & Hove Albion, is the top-scorer so far this season with five goals, while fellow forwards David Nugent, Chris Wood, Jamie Vardy and Riyad Mahrez have all only netted once.
> 
> "They will obviously be questioning themselves, as professional footballers it is difficult because you will have ups and downs," said Heskey.
> 
> "You always have to have belief in yourself, but that will be battered all over the place once you are not scoring and getting a few critics on your back."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30192790

:mark:



ROUSEY said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537189392008613888
> :sodone


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Pete O'Rourke ‏@SkySportsPeteO 34s34 seconds ago
Arsenal midfielder Jack Wilshere out for three months after undergoing ankle surgery. #AFC

LOL


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Karma for being a cunt.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I hope he gets dead angry and punches himself in the leg and it falls off.

The massive little nobhead.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://www.thedaisycutter.co.uk/2014/11/how-supporters-became-the-new-villains-of-modern-football/

great read this


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What happens when you constantly leave it lay to play passes, you gonna get clipped.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> http://www.thedaisycutter.co.uk/2014/11/how-supporters-became-the-new-villains-of-modern-football/
> 
> great read this


Was indeed. Also, It's not just the media, it's fans shaming each other for not going to games. F*** off I'm paying £40+ to go to a game, regardless of how well or badly the team is doing. There is a load of amateur football, rugby and other sports happening every weekend that you can go and watch locally for free and the players and teams will appreciate your support much more as well! 

Sky can sod off as well. To get all the Sky and BT Sports games in HD it's in the region of £90 a month. And that's only to watch it on TV, not a ticket to the game. And you don't get Saturday 3pm kick offs. And If you support a club that isn't a member of the 'Sky 4' or a club challenging for the title you won't get many games featuring your team. Oh and you still get shitload of adverts to sit through even though to say you are paying a premium is putting it mildly! If you're one of those people who scoffs at fixtures that don't involve at least one of Man Utd, Liverpool, Chelsea and Arsenal etc. being on TV then sorry you're exactly the kind of brainwashed by the hype mong Sky love to create (La Liga is even worse with individual TV contracts for Real and Barca).

It's sad as people's love for their club/football is being exploited and it shouldn't be acceptable. I'd love to go down to Villa Park but I feel like a mug paying those prices, and you've got to make a stand. The other shit part is that a whole bunch of people are getting rich off football who don't have anything to do with the football side of it. Endless amounts of agents, executives, the other night (Man City vs Bayern) there was some woman standing in the background by the dugouts with a clipboard. Relevance/use? None. 

Yes people can refuse to pay ticket prices, but more should be done, it should be regulated more by Ofcom and the Government. Not enough to say "oh well Sky are doing a good business game so that's just the way it is".


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What's really infuriating now is that the new TV deal that kicked in last season means match-day revenue & ticket sales are a piss in the ocean in comparison. Clubs can afford to lower prices and won't matter to them. There was a great chance to say, let's get the fans back through the doors, but of course most clubs are run by greedy fuckers who couldn't give two fucks about the fans.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The clubs have no reason to lower the prices as long as the demand is there. Is would just be ridiculous from a business perspective and at the end of the day, football is a business.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Shaw apparently out till the new year fpalm


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lookin' smart there Vader.










You as well Joel, is that Redead and ABK with you?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










WFs Liverpool crew looking boss.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



united_07 said:


> Shaw apparently out till the new year fpalm


Rojo is back in training so he's the obvious replacement at least, Hull will probably be too soon for him though. Evans should soon be back too, been training for two weeks and played 90 mins for the reserves.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> WFs Liverpool crew looking boss.


don't be silly, we're all australian :brodgers


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Lookin' smart there Vader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You as well Joel, is that Redead and ABK with you?


You think I've bought this years kit? Piss off lad.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> http://www.thedaisycutter.co.uk/2014/11/how-supporters-became-the-new-villains-of-modern-football/
> 
> great read this


*Does a great job showing the other side of the argument too...*


Irish Jet said:


> The clubs have no reason to lower the prices as long as the demand is there. Is would just be ridiculous from a business perspective and at the end of the day, football is a business.


*Basically. The price to go see Utd is indeed a lot but if I want to see them live then that's what I have to pay. If I don't then someone else sure as shit will. Why on earth would the club opt to make less money off ticket sales when they can sell every single ticket at a higher price. Plus it's not like the ticket prices have gone up while the rest of the costs for Clubs have remained stagnant. Wages/transfer fees/etc have all gone up a lot in the modern era too. Shit, the general cost of living has gone up so why wouldn't football ticket prices also go up from the 90s? It's only an issue once Clubs are charging too much when they can't sell games out. Then it becomes "too much". If you don't like it then you don't HAVE to pay it but that doesn't make the Clubs wrong. Sure it would be awfully nice to get season tickets for a few hundred quid but it's not WRONG that we can't and Germans can.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

because it's not written from a business perspective. everyone understands how the business side of it works. that doesn't mean that it's sustainable or practical for a fan. the article is directed at those who sneer and laugh at fans who can't afford to go to the extremely expensive sporting event.

the ticket prices for english football are absolute lunacy. the every day person cannot do it. i'm amazed that all top flight english clubs have the live followings that they do. there is no way i'd pay that amount of money each week to go see a sporting event. then on top of that the person is getting slugged champions league tickets (sometimes forced by certain clubs) and then there's other cup matches on top of that. then you factor in travel time, food, etc etc. it's absurd


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Dem ankles.

On a United forum I posted on someone posted the physio room for Phil Jones' injury history.



> Concussion x1, Face x1, Shoulder x1, Back x1, Hip/Thigh x1, Groin/Pelvis x1, Knee x1, Knee Cartilage x1, Hamstring x1,Calf/Shin x2, Ankle/Foot x3.


Literally head to toe and not one hugely recurring problem. Like the result of a fucking car crash. :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Roy Keane, Aston Villa assistant manager 2014-2014.

Leave the Beardmories alone.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Can't wait to see who Lambert replaces Roy with. Because i'm sure if he had his way, he'd bring back Ian Culverhouse. 

Apparently LVG was trolling our twitter team earlier too.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rojo coming back is a dilemma. I think McNair has done enough at CB to be the first choice. And though I thought I would never say it, have to admit that Smalling, barring that Derby debacle, has been pretty good both against Chelsea and Arsenal. 

On the other hand, Rojo has always looked shaky and uncertain so far. Might be taking time to settle, but I don't see why the good partnership between Smalling and McNair should be disrupted - Rojo can rather be a sub. Rafa on the other hand is who we really need now. RB and LB are both extremely vulnerable positions at the moment with both Rafa and Shaw out. Pity about Shaw, especially since he was just kicking into full gear for the first time in a United shirt.

LvG was honest enough to admit that the win against Arsenal was nothing special. All the wins so far have been scrappy and the team needs some dominant performances to actually say they have turned the corner.

With Falcao back (hopefully...!), the center halves putting up a decent performance and the likes of Carrick and Fellaini delivering the goods, its time to go on a run to cement 4th spot at the least. The upcoming games don't look too daunting and its certainly possible.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Even Flow said:


> Can't wait to see who Lambert replaces Roy with. Because i'm sure if he had his way, he'd bring back Ian Culverhouse.
> 
> Apparently LVG was trolling our twitter team earlier too.


We're getting CARLOS KIROZ


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Welling up at that Aguero video on Soccer Saturday. Aguero scoring goals to LeAnn Rimes :jose*


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Can't Fight The Moonlight :lenny


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seabs said:


> *Welling up at that Aguero video on Soccer Saturday. Aguero scoring goals to LeAnn Rimes :jose*


Was too much, man. They should have given out a warning beforehand.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What a drab match.

:shaq


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

DdG
Toni smalling rojo young
Carrick 
Felliani di Maria 
Mata 
RvP Rooney 

Subs - McNair Blackett falcao Herrera fletch Lindegaard & Adnan 

That's the side takes on hull today I was little confused as to how we would line up as people think back 3 again with carrick dropping in but that leave Felliani alone in cm which be dumb with 4 attacking players other think might be simple 4-4-1-1 with Rooney off RvP & mata & di Maria on flanks which again wouldn't be worst thing in world but isn't best solution so think might see the return of diamond. Gets mata in team in hole & di Maria in middle whilst Rooney pushed further up top which suits him & us more & carrick at cm rather then in back 3. Shame is Toni & young at fullback is not answer in team needs width those 2 better be on it which in fairness both were last week in wingback role but RvP starting again is just stupid what is it that offering which justifies his selection in the starting 11? RvP has no pace & since if is a diamond be playing through middle all game he hull try sit in & defend narrow & RvP slow game down. I hope RvP wakes up now cos falcao is back & LvG bigging him up in pre match press conference so someone in line waiting take RvP spot if RvP again fails badly.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

De Gea

Smalling Carrick Rojo

Valencia Di Maria Fellaini Young

Mata

Rooney Van Persie​
Not been a huge fan of the 3-5-2 but Carrick as a 3rd CB could be interesting, that role could really suit him, particularly with him getting older. 

With this formation the lineups often look very attacking only to see us look toothless - QPR and Swansea for example. Hope it works because there's so much quality there.

Do or die for RVP. Needs a performance and a goal. FALCAO on the bench. :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I would not have started RVP today. I'd of given Falcao an hour, then brought him off for RVP.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Well, we're back up to 4th for now, despite being totally shit this season. Getting seriously pissed off with Ramsey though, if he's not going to bother playing for the team, why does Wenger keep starting him? Football is a team game.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Di Maria's crocked now


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1-0 :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Oh the mediocrity, brehs


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:rvp :rvp






















:rvp


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Di Maria injured? :ti :ti 

Will it stop.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'd forgotten what winning felt like.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Let there never be a bad word said about Glenathan Johnson ever again


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What was evident from that match was that Lucas needs to play every match possible, for the first time in yonks, our midfield wasn't over run and our defence had protection, along with that, Kolo needs to be first choice from now on, his organisation is unmatched by any of our other CBs and Skrtel actaully looks a decent defender next to him. Lucas and Kolo = clean sheet.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

BRAVE GLEN JOHNSON.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Excellent performance and the best since the QPR game. The next step is to see this sort of play replicated against the top sides to some extent and also against the likes of Stoke, Newcastle, etc who can arguably offer a better fight than a demoralized Hull.

Smalling MOTM. Really doing well now and the Man City red card is a distant memory. Rooney was a beast, hope this keeps up. The rest played well, nothing much to add. RVP got that goal, but whether he got his form back is doubtful. Anyway, roles should be reversed with Falcao playing 70 minutes and RVP coming on late from now on - give Falcao a fair chance to make the loan deal permanent.

Di Maria injured, Rooney hobbling away at the end is a bit of a downer. But as usual, we can deal with it. Herrera is an able replacement for Di Maria and Rooney rarely gets seriously injured, so should see him back. Worst case scenario for Rooney - Falcao, RVP and Mata starting is not half-bad.

Think the wins against Palace, Arsenal and Hull should kick-start that much needed winning run of games. A decent platform to get everything in place this season. Get 4th, gun for 3rd - should be the most reasonable ambition.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Loling at Steve Bruce taking Ben Arfa off after like 10 minutes. What a fat turd. 

Pardew out.

LuvuBenny xoxo

BRUCE IS THE FAT TURD I MEAN NOT HBA


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Ben Arfa is shite.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Get deep into their box. Pass the ball back out. Keep passing back. Rinse and repeat.

What a pathetic performance.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Have the Chavs started the annual habit of dropping points to the really crap teams?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Ben Arfa is shite.


You wanna fight me bro? You wanna throw down? I swear to God I'll scissor kick you in the back of the head


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> You wanna fight me bro? You wanna throw down? I swear to God I'll scissor kick you in the back of the head


I'd stave you off with the jab. Stick to punching horses.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Jet trying to get in fights all day :jordan4


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Convincing and dominant win at home :yay

Smalling was phenomenal. Pretty much everyone played well bar Van Persie.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> You wanna fight me bro? You wanna throw down? I swear to God I'll scissor kick you in the back of the head





Irish Jet said:


> I'd stave you off with the jab. Stick to punching horses.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Would have taken the point against Chelsea before kick off, great to get a clean sheet and thought we could have won the game if we had someone to put the ball away regularly we played brilliantly. Diego Costa is a dirty little bastard and should have been sent off twice really but only got a yellow. Kevin Friend is a shit ref.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

But O'Shea should have stayed on, right?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

77% possession Jesus Christ :lmao

Love that goal from :rvp


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Tasty finish from Van Persie :banderas

Also triffic from rooney :arry


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> But O'Shea should have stayed on, right?


When should he have been sent off?

Costa could have gone twice although both would have been slightly harsh straight reds.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> But O'Shea should have stayed on, right?


If Costa isn't going to be sent off for that kick never mind booked then a foul that was yellow at best shouldn't be punished at all but yeah view things through your Blue Tinted Spectacles if it makes you feel better.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Get deep into their box. Pass the ball back out. Keep passing back. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> What a pathetic performance.


Pretty much. We were formulaic against small teams last season too. Really think we were riding on the big CL win, and came in here expecting to win with little effort. Willian was the only one making runs. Hazard and Cesc with a complete 0/10. Wish Schurrle and Remy came on earlier. I always hate when the better team starts shooting many times from outside the box, shows creative exhaustion. Its always Sunderland who pester us :no:.

Won't be terrible if Southampton get something from City tomorrow. Need a much better performances against Spurs midweek. Good thing that everyone else in the league still sucks :costa.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> When should he have been sent off?
> 
> Costa could have gone twice although both would have been slightly harsh straight reds.


First tackle on Costa was a yellow which he didn't get. Second tackle on Costa was a yellow which he got.



SuperSaucySausages said:


> If Costa isn't going to be sent off for that kick never mind booked then a foul that was yellow at best shouldn't be punished at all but yeah *view things through your Blue Tinted Spectacles if it makes you feel better.*


Alright, you haven't been in this thread long enough to make daft statements about me like the bolded. I call shit how I see it and will lament a Chelsea fan/player/manager/owner/etc whenever I have to. Costa could have and maybe should have seen red for the reaction to O'Shea. My only regret is he didn't catch him in the face after that ridiculous tackle. He didn't mean the elbow on Brown. Costa isn't the type of player to go up to Brown and explain what happened after he has already got a yellow card if he meant it.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> First tackle on Costa was a yellow which he didn't get. Second tackle on Costa was a yellow which he got.


He knew the 2nd was a yellow though before he done it. No way he does it otherwise.

Costa on the other hand took a big chance both times.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> He knew the 2nd was a yellow though before he done it. No way he does it otherwise.


I suppose that is true. I can accept that.



Irish Jet said:


> Costa on the other hand took a big chance both times.


Look at my edit above. He doesn't mean the Brown elbow.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> First tackle on Costa was a yellow which he didn't get. Second tackle on Costa was a yellow which he got.
> 
> 
> 
> *Alright, you haven't been in this thread long enough to make daft statements about me like the bolded.* I call shit how I see it and will lament a Chelsea fan/player/manager/owner/etc whenever I have to. Costa could have and maybe should have seen red for the reaction to O'Shea. *My only regret is he didn't catch him in the face after that ridiculous tackle*. He didn't mean the elbow on Brown. Costa isn't the type of player to go up to Brown and explain what happened after he has already got a yellow card if he meant it.


I haven't been here long enough...what on earth is that supposed to mean? What because I didn't sign up before you I have less "credibility" than you on an internet forum 
:lmao Okay sorry you're obviously some sort of message board god then :$

Plus you've just made yourself look a total and utter pillock by regretting someone wasn't kicked in the face :$


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> I suppose that is true. I can accept that.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at my edit above. He doesn't mean the Brown elbow.


Costa's a cute motherfucker. No trust.

They were both borderline IMO. Although if it happened against United they'd be blatant obviously.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> I haven't been here long enough...what on earth is that supposed to mean? What because I didn't sign up before you I have less "credibility" than you on an internet forum
> :lmao Okay sorry you're obviously some sort of message board god then :$


Jesus. I clearly explained what I meant in that post and what you just typed had absolutely nothing to do with it. Go back, try to read it again to your best of your capabilities and you should be able to understand what I meant. If you don't then you're a lost hope and you make Shep look bad.



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Plus you've just made yourself look a total and utter pillock by regretting someone wasn't kicked in the face :$


Nah. I just don't like when one of my players gets a ridiculous tackle from the back. If you're going to get upset and kick out and risk a red, at least make it worth it. 



Irish Jet said:


> Costa's a cute motherfucker. No trust.
> 
> They were both borderline IMO. Although if it happened against United they'd be blatant obviously.


If Costa meant to elbow Brown he wouldn't have tried to hide it after he was booked. The punishment was already given out, there would be no need to pretend he didn't mean it.

Some other refs maybe would have given him red for it. But my point is he didn't mean it.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Jesus. I clearly explained what I meant in that post and what you just typed had absolutely nothing to do with it. Go back, try to read it again to your best of your capabilities and you should be able to understand what I meant. If you don't then you're a lost hope and you make Shep look bad.
> 
> 
> *
> Nah. I just don't like when one of my players gets a ridiculous tackle from the back. If you're going to get upset and kick out and risk a red, at least make it worth it. *
> 
> 
> 
> If Costa meant to elbow Brown he wouldn't have tried to hide it after he was booked. The punishment was already given out, there would be no need to pretend he didn't mean it.


So basically like Costa you're a petulant berk?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> So basically like Costa you're a petulant berk?


Rather that than a Mackem :costa


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Rather that than a Mackem :costa


Rather be a Mackem than an armchair football fan.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Rather be a Mackem than an armchair football fan.


hh


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*






:lenny

PETER REID COULD'VE BEEN MY DAD :dance


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Green Light said:


> :lenny
> 
> PETER REID COULD'VE BEEN MY DAD :dance


Have you not got any phoneboxes to smash up or bedheets to paint since you got beat today?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Rather be a Mackem than an armchair football fan.


Good for you. I'm glad at least one person wants to be a mackem.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Top banter.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Top banter.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Joel keep your lid on lad










so salty :archer


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Rather be a Mackem than an armchair football fan.


oh shit oh shit oh shiiieeeeetttt


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rush said:


> Joel keep your lid on lad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so salty :archer


Calm down there, boss. I know you've won your first game in 500 and you've probably found a voice now, but just calm it down over there :whoa

My team is unbeaten, top of the league, won thir CL group, quarter finals of the League Cup. No reason to be salty, son :draper2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

yet you still manage it :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I disagree.


----------



## TAR

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Chelsea ut

rooted my multi :cuss:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Calm down there, boss. I know you've won your first game in 500 and you've probably found a voice now, but just calm it down over there :whoa
> 
> My team is unbeaten, top of the league, won thir CL group, quarter finals of the League Cup. No reason to be salty, son :draper2





Kiz said:


> yet you still manage it :brodgers


^^^ :brodgers


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Kiz said:


> yet you still manage it :brodgers


Oh shit son. Just took Joel out :dance


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The term armchair fan greatly irritates me. The fucking mongs that go to games make me wish I'd stayed at home. If I hadnt pissed away half a grand I likely would be as it's absolutely grim sitting near the morons that I do.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

2 wins in a row for us. :shocked:

DAT solidarity.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

BRAVE GLEN JOHNSON

Deserves a lifetime Stevie Me style contract with guaranteed starting 11 place clause imo.

Also, THE BRAVE DARREN RISES AGAIN

JOKE HOLE

...and 3 games unbeaten :hb


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> BRAVE GLEN JOHNSON
> 
> Deserves a lifetime Stevie Me style contract with *guaranteed starting 11 place clause* imo


If rumours are to be believed, he already has one of those :woah


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

apart from his implosion against City, Smalling has been pretty beastly for us lately tbh


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Southampton starting to creak now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

They played a good team. Let's see how they respond before jumping all over them.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

City.:clap

Was always going to be the challenge for Southampton against the big clubs, starting today. Schneiderlin a big loss at half time though. That yellow card for Aguero's 'dive'... :faint:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

gael clichy - 1 premier league goal this season
radamel falcao - 1 premier league goal this season

FRAID


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> They played a good team. Let's see how they respond before jumping all over them.


They also dropped points to Villa and they're away to Arsenal on Wednesday before facing Louis' unstoppable juggernaut next week.

The end is nigh for Soton.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wow by mirallas, will spurs ever be good?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mirallas is truly GOAT. I'd put him right up there with Messi and Ben Arfa.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You no your bad when Soldado scores from open play against you :ti


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Wow by mirallas, will spurs ever be good?



:idris


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Carice van Houten (Melisandre from Game of Thrones), miming LVG quotes:

http://www.whoateallthepies.tv/man_utd/204369/step-this-way-to-see-red-priestess-melisandre-from-game-of-thrones-mime-along-to-louis-van-gaal-quotes-videos.html


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Referees in this country get worse every weekend.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2D3-FkoXNU

Swap Dan with Michael :Frankie2

Spurs were brilliant. Incredible high pressing game. Soldado's finishing has been gash but he's been brilliant outside the box this season. Do people on here still think Kane is shit like they did under Sherwood? I didn't get it then and I don't see how people still can't think he's good.*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I've been on the Kane bandwagon since he scored that hat-trick then right after went in goal in the Europa a few weeks ago. Even though all he did in goal was fumble a weak free kick into the net. What a guy. I'd put him right up there with Messi and Ben Arfa.

And Mirallas.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arsenal fans actually want Jurgen Flopp as their next manager. :dozy


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

but he has a beard and says funny things at pressers


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Watching the highlights of the Spurs/Everton game; Besic is so, so bad :maury


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

he should watch and learn from some AWARD WINNING defensive midfielders imo


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I was reserving judgement on Kane until he could get it done in the league and now I'm almost sold. Transformed Spurs as soon as he came on against Villa and they went on to win a game they were absolutely dire in until his arrival. Crucial goal against Hull followed by being the catalyst for both Spurs goals today. Soldado is also slowly getting his groove back and is clearly much better for having Kane alongside him.

Complete bargain for 4.9 million, too.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He's too posh for me to like him.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Soton to avenge the City loss against us?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Roy Cropper's Plastic Bag said:


> He's too posh for me to like him.


Saw him speaking at the end of the game and thought he honestly had learning difficulties or something.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Watching the highlights of the Spurs/Everton game; Besic is so, so bad :maury


Was one of the better Everton players I thought, which doesn't say much as we were garbage after the first 15 minutes, but continue to base opinions on highlights and awful expert opinions such as MOTD :shrug


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Saw the last 10 mins of the game and pretty much everyone in the chatbox was in agreeance that he was bad. If that was a Liverpool player you'd be doing your usual "*HA HA HA HA HA HA*" posts.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You're a sheep, Joel.

A SHEEP!


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He is shit though.

Baa.


----------



## TAR

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Nil Satis Nisi Optimum..























:Jordan


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

KOLO > all


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Moz probably has Besic's name tattooed on his neck too


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Saw the last 10 mins of the game and pretty much everyone in the chatbox was in agreeance that he was bad. If that was a Liverpool player you'd be doing your usual "*HA HA HA HA HA HA*" posts.


Yeah but you know Moz is a complete mong when it comes to anything Liverpool related :draper2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I only use it for Horrenderson, the king of mongy midfielders.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

uwotm8


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That's where tomkim went


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



JOE COAL'S SHITTY PRESENT said:


>


Looking good Seabs.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The WORDART is what does it for me.

Wonderful.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I've genuinely only just noticed the Age is just a number thing. I hope she cheats on him with the Jewish guy in her class.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:lmao Didn't see the age is just a number line at all on first viewing.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The Nazi chick. Would bang.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> The Nazi chick. Would bang.


:kolo2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










Found a rare photo of Nige and his mad crew


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

i see hams has been on mario's instagram


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Honestly thought that was a boy in a wig in that bottom photo. Great use of WORDART though.



Irish Jet said:


> The Nazi chick. Would bang.


:deandre


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Costa should have been off against Sunderland.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Honestly thought that was a boy in a wig in that bottom photo. Great use of WORDART though.
> 
> 
> 
> :deandre


He should aim higher. Like a horse in a wig :taylor


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Found a rare photo of Nige and his mad crew


Alex and his floppy dildo will batter Nige and his firm


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:lmao


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

ROUSEY why do you have spoilers in your sig?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Saint Dick said:


> ROUSEY why do you have spoilers in your sig?


Banter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537150079027916800


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> I only use it for Horrenderson, the king of mongy midfielders.


Just how drunk were you when you made this post moz. I imagine you were pretty much paralytic :hayden3


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ROUSEY said:


> Banter
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537150079027916800


That's not banter that's just being a cunt.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Saint Dick said:


> That's not banter that's just being a cunt.


Mods???


----------



## Curry

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Also it's Shane, not Shayn.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Corrected.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hell, it's Lori too while we're at it. Mistakes all over the place, I reckon you should probably just remove it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I don't know what you're talking about, soooo


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Although I've either seen or don't care about those shows that is genuinely a cuntish thing to do. I'd have fucking murdered someone had they ruined Breaking Bad for me.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

No Rooney tonight. James Wilson starts instead.

LVG says Wayne picked up a knee injury in the closing moments against Hull. No word on how long he's out for.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rooney gets injured when in form. Will come back shit. Like clockwork.

Delighted to see Wilson get his chance. He has to take it. This will be a pretty difficult game. Stoke a great on the break and the team we've put out is incredibly attacking. Could play into their hands.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What a terrible few days of fantasy. First Costa get suspended, so I boot him from my team. Replace him with Rooney and hear he may not play. Have a plan to get Fa1cao if Rooney is out. Find out that Rooney is out. Fa1cao doesn't even start. End up with Bony. Sounds like a David Moyes summer transfer window.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Pls work Wilson :fingerscrossed*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:benteke back after suspension, going for that win in Crystanbul. :moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Rooney injured now, ohh get fucked football just get fucked.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

AFRO!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Always liked and had faith in him.......


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

West Brom have scored against West Ham :shocked:


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

horse shit


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

FUCK


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

BRAVE BENTEKE scoring against Crystanbul.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

The GOAT has returned :benteke


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

DAT BENTEKE!!!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Nolan had to go and be a cunt didn't he?

Edit: Actually, the WBA cleansheet wasn't important. Wisdom scoring would make me love him though.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I didn't see WBA scoring tbh. As long as West Ham wins, idc.

Point is better off than 0.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

WBA were always gonna score. You should have PM'd me and asked and I would have told you and you could have put down a goal for WBA, because WBA were always going to score.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Disappointed with the scoreline. Should have been much better...no clean sheet this time.

Good time for Falcao to come on. LvG needn't wait until the 70th fucking minute each time - if Falcao can play for 20 mins, he should be able to do 40. I reckon Wilson and Falcao will trouble the Stoke defenders a lot more than if RVP is there.

Fellaini the star. Hope he hasn't twisted his neck too much; don't need a 43rd injury.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> WBA were always gonna score. You should have PM'd me and asked and I would have told you and you could have put down a goal for WBA, because WBA were always going to score.


eh, they didn't against Arsenal. Would you of said the beforehand same?

I just figured since they didn't score against Arsenal on Saturday, they wouldn't tonight 

And West Ham are now 2-1 up.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Sliver C said:


> Disappointed with the scoreline. Should have been much better...no clean sheet this time.
> 
> Good time for Falcao to come on. LvG needn't wait until the 70th fucking minute each time - if Falcao can play for 20 mins, he should be able to do 40. I reckon Wilson and Falcao will trouble the Stoke defenders a lot more than if RVP is there.
> 
> Fellaini the star. Hope he hasn't twisted his neck too much; don't need a 43rd injury.


But 40 minutes is 20 minutes longer than 20 minutes.



Even Flow said:


> eh, they didn't against Arsenal. Would you of said the beforehand same?
> 
> I just figured since they didn't score against Arsenal on Saturday, they wouldn't tonight
> 
> And West Ham are now 2-1 up.


Well, Arsenal and West Ham aren't really comparable. Would you not agree that Arsenal are a tougher team than West Ham? Therefore they have a better chance scoring against West Ham than they would vs Arsenal?

Plus, two home games without a goal in kind of unlikely. It was hard not seeing them score today.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I saw Heskey on Fletch & Savage earlier.

Liverpool 2-1 up now.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> Well, Arsenal and West Ham aren't really comparable. *Would you not agree that Arsenal are a tougher team than West Ham? *Therefore they have a better chance scoring against West Ham than they would vs Arsenal?
> 
> Plus, two home games without a goal in kind of unlikely. It was hard not seeing them score today.


I do agree.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Looked like Mata's goal not Rojo's from the replays.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

1. Neuer




2. De Gea



























The rest of the shit.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

DE GEA :sodone


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

3 points. Thanks to Young and De Gea. Hell, that was some finish. 

Mata goal, Def. Funny to see Rojo running over pointing to himself. Guess Mata would have been like "well, mate, if you want it that bad you can have it!"


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mata clearly did not say that or would have said that, please stop lying.

#EPLBANTZDENIED


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

De Gea is a fucking GOD.

Young with the heroics as well of all people, he's playing well in that role - Definite MOTM. Utter capitulation at the end. So strange considering how dominant we were until then. Just invited them onto us over and over, pretty much a repeat of Everton. 

4 in a row though. Another 4 would be lovely.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

10 man Liverpool defeat 10 man Leicester City :mark:

Mignolet ut


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wilson did himself no favours tonight. Headless chicken performance.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Wilson did himself no favours tonight. Headless chicken performance.


He was really coming alive before we took him off, had two great runs where he got himself in. He looked lost in the first half though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Gerrard is king of the world again according to BT.

No harm, let the hype from a performance against Leicester keep him in the team for the rest of the season.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Villa win









How are we as high as 12th :wilkins


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

De Gea saving United a lot this season. Can't say that about Mignolet who has been horrendous.

Glad to get the win and three points againts Leicester. Lambert worked extremely hard and has shown that he can be hard to deal with. Great to see three of our midfielders chipping in for goals. Defence looked quite shaky, especially Skrtel. Two wins on the trot should give us some confidence.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Gerrard is king of the world again according to BT.
> 
> No harm, *let the hype from a performance against Leicester* keep him in the team for the rest of the season.


At least he and his team were able to perform against Leicester and not completely shit the bed.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Need a new keeper, Mignolet is just a calamity.

BUT, vital 3 points. Lucas quickly turning into our most important player, just gives so much more balance to the side. Sterling was also great tonight, and DAT BACKHEEL.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> At least he and his team were able to perform against Leicester and not completely shit the bed.


beat me to it


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> At least he and his team were able to perform against Leicester and not completely shit the bed.


Leicester had 20 shots and dominated the game even with 10 men. We were unfortunate to come across a Cambiasso who didn't completely forget how to kick a football. 

Liverpool are shit.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Leicester had 20 shots and dominated the game even with 10 men. We were unfortunate to come across a Cambiasso who didn't completely forget how to kick a football.
> 
> Liverpool are shit.


There's no need to be upset.

:brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I must have missed the time Gerrard came to Ireland and drove over several people's dogs. Must have blackened many hearts

Would explain the RAGE I'm seeing right now

:Jordan


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> He was really coming alive before we took him off, had two great runs where he got himself in. He looked lost in the first half though.


Def didn't agree with LVG's decision in bringing him off. RVP should've been brought off because he was shite.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Even Flow said:


> Def didn't agree with LVG's decision in bringing him off. RVP should've been brought off because *he was shite*.


Nah he wasn't. He was lively and did okay today. Wilson had two good runs (one he should have done better with) but was absent for the rest of the match. Van Persie was getting more involved.

Both were just okay IMO.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Cambiasso is still great to watch.

Deserved win, but Pearson also completely shat the bed. He didn't replace Morgan with a centre back after he was sent off, instead sending Konchesky there. Then he subbed Konchesky off too, leaving them with Schlupp playing in a back three. Madness. You don't need to play more forwards than defenders to score against us. Just put the ball in the box. The third goal was a direct result of his awful decision making (and also some baffling goalkeeping from Schmeichel).

Lucas and Sterling were good. Lambert didn't have a great game, but he adds a lot to the team in general. Certainly more than Balotelli standing still does. Mignolet was awful and looks halfway out the door at this point. He wouldn't be playing if our backup wasn't Brad Butterfingers Jones.



Joel said:


> At least he and his team were able to perform against Leicester and not completely shit the bed.


:brodgers


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I hope Januzaj gets some game time Monday against Southampton.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Wilson did himself no favours tonight. Headless chicken performance.


*No mate.

Good performance again. Game should have been buried before that terrifying stoppage time period. Before that Stoke had one attack of any significance that they scored off. Should have had at least 4. 2 dominant home wins in a row though :whoo

Whole back 4 were brilliant again. Young and Valencia have been great by any standard at RB and LB and even look better going forward too. Van Persie still isn't clicking this season and Mata just isn't the Mata he was before last season. Herrera had some awful decision making on the ball too. Biggest positive from the last 2 games is how well we've dominated the midfield and protected the defence. Test is doing that again in the next 2 games now.*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539908400331915264
For those who wondered what happened at The Hawthorns.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Gerrard is king of the world again according to BT.
> 
> No harm, let the hype from a performance against Leicester keep him in the team for the rest of the season.


Gerrard's only been a detriment because we've been playing him at DM and he's always getting caught up the pitch or played through in general. Last two matches we've gone with Lucas at DM and today we played Gerrard higher up the pitch and it's worked out better. I'm fine with Gerrard playing (maybe not 2-3 matches a week though!), just not at DM. 

Think we need to get a quality DM (Lucas is better than Gerrard there but he's still not great) in January and a keeper to compete with or even replace Mignolet, who was WOEFUL today.

Hendo and Allen when he came on both looked great today. Think Lallana needs to be played over Coutinho as well now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Didn't watch all of the Liverpool game but holy shit Mignolet is so bad. Shame Cambiasso couldn't capitalize on his moment of pure potato and score. Was good enough watching the ball come off the post, hit his head/back and go in goal. I thought Mig wasn't good enough from the beginning of his Liverpool tenure, but this season he's been even worse. Thought Lallana's first goal showed good awareness, he should be starting every game for Pool tbh. 

Better perform against the Spuds. 3 points please. :mj2


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lallana is fantastic. His finish was great, but I just love watching him play. He has unreal control and adds creativity. Boss work rate too.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Leicester had 20 shots and dominated the game even with 10 men. We were unfortunate to come across a Cambiasso who didn't completely forget how to kick a football.
> 
> Liverpool are shit.












:draper2


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

That 5-3 jibe is getting old. It was not a loss where Leicester dominated; the loss was only because the defenders had not yet begun the process of growing brains - which I am happy to say is perhaps a work nearing completion at the moment. 

OTOH, Liverpool's losses have been quite demoralizing - take their Palace game for instance. They may be getting some results, but are still just about short of dismal. 



Even Flow said:


> I hope Januzaj gets some game time Monday against Southampton.


He had his chance and did nothing. Its probably the right time to loan Januzaj and let him see some action elsewhere for awhile. Perhaps that would improve his game.

If anything, Wilson should start. He had a great second-half against Stoke; should have scored, but he did enough to be given more chances in future. He was unfairly subbed IMO when it should have been RVP for Falcao. Seems like Dutchmen United at times - hope LvG starts Falcao (assuming he's fit) ahead of RVP and retains Wilson in the absence of Rooney.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Falcao is nowhere near match sharp and the next 2 games aren't the games for him to work on getting that up. He'll get them over the Xmas fixtures though but Wilson should be starting over him right now.*


----------



## JM

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wrong thread

How's Manchester United doing? :$


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

clichy has a great chance to go above flopcao in the goal scoring charts for this season.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ALEKS KOLAROV'S CHRISTMAS CAROLS said:


> clichy has a great chance to go above flopcao in the goal scoring charts for this season.


*Nothing if not predictable

:yoshi*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

:brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://annualreport.mcfc.co.uk/

makes for some great reading

basics:

loss of 23 mil posted, heavily boosted by the 16 mil uefa fine. so in effect our actual losses were 7 mil
revenue up to 347 mil, up from 271 mil
wages to turnover down to 59%, it was 86% in 2013
net assets of 572 mil and ZERO DEBT once again

next season should easily be in a profit with the added television revenue + all the other commercial deals.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Drogba is in good form, but I wanted to see Remy, man.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/540215162121502720
Come on Everton, these are shite


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We really should roast this spurs central midfield of Benteleb and Mason.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Really hope Arsenal get FUCKED.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

HAZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARD


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Hurry up and fuck off to spain aguero, you wanker.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

DROGBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Thanks for coming Spuds


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Spurs gonna spurs.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We're badly turd.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Hurry up and fuck off to spain aguero, you wanker.


:banderas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

We're proper boss.

ROMAAAAAAAA ROMELU


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Had a first goalscorer treble; Lukaku, Hazard and Aguero.

Connor Wickham can go get fucked by a rhino.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Midweek title race :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Howard & Distin :grrr


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMYMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


GAME SET MATCH


----------



## Black Jesus

To the surprise of absolutely no one Alexis saves us again.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Good old Brucie. Bends over at Old Trafford like he always does but then takes points from the likes of Liverpool, Arsenal and Everton.

Gotta love him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I hope we don't even bother showing up at the Etihad on Saturday. Accept the 3-0 defeat and a fine.

We're shite and we are going to get bummed into oblivion. 

Takes off Mirallas who is our best player and has been directly involved in the last 4 goals we've scored. Leaves 2 holding midfielders on for 80 minutes when we're drawing with fucking Hull at home, and then takes off the more attacking minded dm in Besic off and Eto'o is sitting on the bench.

And stop playing Barkley on the wing. It's utterly pointless and it's fucking us over worse than playing Osman on the other wing.

Just fuck off Moyes. The season is a complete right off.

I feel so sorry for Lukaku, Mirallas and Barkley having to play with shite like this and I'm just as sorry for Baines and Coleman trying to defend with nobheads like Distin and Howard with their school yard retarded mistakes at the back which is costing us every week.

I will give John Stones my ankle if it gets him back fit again quicker. Miss him so much.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Lads, it was Tottenham.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Zen said:


> Lads, it was Tottenham.


What are you even on about? Who are you even talking to?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Sergio Aguero vs Distin & Howard this weekend


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Moz looking as silly as the Liverpool fans thinking Everton would finish ahead of Utd :uhoh*



Zen said:


> Lads, it was Tottenham.





Joel said:


> What are you even on about? Who are you even talking to?


*:lmao

:Out imo*


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Wasn't it Zen who randomly came out with some Dortmund comment ages after they'd been brought up?

Is he the new Cookie Monster?

Is he Cookie Monster?

Is he just a bit slow?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Just realised we're playing Chelsea saturday :woah

Time to take Mike Williamson out of my FF team :woah :woah

If Remy plays and gols :woah :woah :woah







:lenny


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

http://www.reddit.com/r/chelseafc/comments/2o6yeh/lads_it_was_just_tottenham/

:lmao:lmao:lmao

BUSTED

First comment:



> _shaktaengland 15 points 2 hours ago
> 
> We don't need a thread before and after every game saying this, please don't kill the joke


Stealing jokes off Reddit. Vintage Mercier.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

hazard only scoring once despite playing against chiriches :hayden3


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Seven Days of Kolo said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/chelseafc/comments/2o6yeh/lads_it_was_just_tottenham/
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> BUSTED
> 
> First comment:
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing jokes off Reddit. Vintage Mercier.


:toomanykobes


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Joel said:


> What are you even on about? Who are you even talking to?


:lmao



Seven Days of Kolo said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/chelseafc/comments/2o6yeh/lads_it_was_just_tottenham/
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> BUSTED
> 
> First comment:
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing jokes off Reddit. Vintage Mercier.


:done

No doubt the great man who originally came up with SCHALKE 03 is somewhere on Reddit too and deserves to be tracked down and given credit.

Mercier unkout


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Mercier :duck

Really liked our performance today. The first ten minutes was about the only time Tottenham looked threatening. Right after Lloris' terrible clearance for the second goal we were in total control. I wanted to complain earlier about Drogba over Remy, but I can't say anything. Drogba assisted and scored, even at his old age he's been influential. Good. Remy hasn't played much but still gets on and scores. Last season our starters and backups had trouble scoring. This time everyone looks comfortable doing it. Only real negative is the defense isn't what it was last season. I'm talking about Cahill. I'll rule out his nerviness today due to getting knocked in the head, but he has been our worst player so far. Thankfully, his mistakes haven't led to anything serious yet. Thought Zouma looked good coming on in his place. 

Matic out is actually the worst miss for the Newcastle visit. Cesc is also an important midfield piece, but I just think Matic IS that midfield. Immense player, I can't praise him enough. Cesc and Mikel it is then.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Aguero is my fantasy captain :kobe3

Spurs are trash, it's funny :lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

absolutely bummed them. would be nice if we didnt gift them a goal once again but it always seems to happen. coates had no idea where kun was most of the night, boyata wasnt a steaming pile of shit and everyone played really well.










our right back > your best striker imo


----------



## ABK

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Delighted with our win last night. Great to be back to winning ways. Nice to see Remy and Drogba on the score sheet as Rockhead already pointed out. It's something we lacked last season. 

Newcastle away is very tricky IMO with their recent resurgence even though they have seemed to cooled off a bit in their last couple of games. We tend to struggle at St. James park in recent times. Matic out is a worry but with Costa back I think we have just enough to see them off.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



> Liverpool FC's Iago Aspas smashes Robbie Fowler record with hat-trick in under four minutes.


SAVE_US_ASPAS_14/15


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

i remember watching aspas when Liverpool came to Melbourne. so bad :lmao


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

tbf Aspas is still pretty bad, it was like a 2nd or 3rd div Spanish side he scored against


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So much love for Zabaleta & Aguero. Beautiful, beautiful bastards.:ellen


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Zen said:


> Lads, it was Tottenham.





Joel said:


> What are you even on about? Who are you even talking to?


You keep doing this, I'll keep coming back.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Dem boots tho.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

DAYWALKER!


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

drippin' with swag


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Looks a fat lesbian to me.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Looks like he raided Obi-Wan Kenobi's closet there


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*










dat Rooney fashion sense tho


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

He makes a billion a week and I could dress better than that on the fifty I make on a street corner.

Seriously, those jeans make it look like Colleen cut it off to make sure he stays away from the old folks home.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Making a billion a week maybe why he doesn't care.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

So according to pretty much all of the English papers - tabloids and broadsheets - we're signing fucking everyone this summer.

Alves, Clyne, Godin, Hummels, Strootman, Reus, Robben and another striker if Falcao isn't signed. Soon.

FFP 4 LYFE PLZ.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Razor King said:


> Making a billion a week maybe why he doesn't care.


He spent fifty billion* on the world's shittest hair piece.

*Figures may not be accurate, but they probably are.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

will the city fullback vs megaflop utd striker gol race continue this weekend?

:brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

If Falcao flops we'll just replace him with Messi.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

what has he done to have his career ruined by van injury and the calamity wrecking crew?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



ALEKS KOLAROV'S CHRISTMAS CAROLS said:


> what has he done to have his career ruined by van injury and the calamity wrecking crew?


Tax evasion. Only one man can solve that shit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

so there will be plenty of talk about a transfer, only for woody to offer 10 mil for messi and it never get done


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Odegaard was training with Liverpool today. Time to get HYPPEDDD!!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Woody is the fixer, also a cleaner for the biggest crime families and governments around the world.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm loling at the hype surrounding that kid.

I mean he's Norweigan, that pretty much sums up if he is going to live up to his hype or not.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*












Pimping ain't easy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Who?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Blyth Spartans' Guy's Free Kick kada


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Marlon Harewood mania in the FA cup right now, Blyth Spartans just scored the GOAT free kick :wilkins


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Liam Miller said:


> Pimping ain't easy.


Oh to be a footballer....


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Great decision that, no goal.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Still with him even after witnessing his calamitous red card vs City?

SLOOT


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Another angle now making it look like a goal. 

Can't say I envy the Linesman's job.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Holy shit Jack Colback Jr just came on for Blyth :woah

Apparently he was released by Newcastle as well :woah :woah


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Jack Colback on for Blyth.



BANTER CLAUS said:


> Holy shit Jack Colback Jr just came on for Blyth :woah
> 
> Apparently he was released by Newcastle as well :woah :woah


It's actually him IMO.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*






LVG :lmao


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Blyth kada kada


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Harewood was well up for this and worked hard. Shame for Hartlepool who have been on an awful run. Great stuff for Blyth with SCENES and LIMBS with their fans. Enjoyed this game a lot like the Warrington vs Exeter one that was on the BBC live.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Even Flow said:


> LVG :lmao


I do love how he goes looking for pointless arguments with journalists.

Such a snarky fucker.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> Still with him even after witnessing his calamitous red card vs City?
> 
> SLOOT


She's no better than Wesley Sneijder's wife.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> Still with him even after witnessing his calamitous red card vs City?
> 
> SLOOT












U wot m8


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

LVG :lol

he seems to love getting into the journo's, top stuff


----------



## kingfunkel

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm a newcastle fan and I have to say Tiote should be sacked! Not only is he a very average player but just a general shithouse


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You bottling cunts, Newcastle.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

You're not invincible anymore.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

lelChelsea. Can only put 1 goal past the bloke Pardew pulled off the street to play in goals.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*ALAN THE COMPLETE GOAT PARDEW!*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

World class management.

Pardew should be knighted.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

PARDIOLA

Thank fuck, the invincibles talk is over. We were so poor. Drogba > Costa at the moment. And Cahill is just awful.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

hello jol when you come back from your birthday party

exclusive footage of jol

:gameover


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

*Thank fuck everyone can stop talking about Chelsea going unbeaten all season now :eyeroll*


----------



## CGS

Pardew moving from upper card to main event level heel


----------



## ABK

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Same old shit from the Sunderland game. Pass pass pass! Aimless passes. Matic was missed big time. Mikel was too slow and takes ages to make a simple decision. Costa likes to hold on to the ball a bit too long at times when a simple pass is just enough. Defeated finally. The whole thing is quite a distraction and brings undue pressue to the team.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Bring me too much happiness to see FLOPREGAS beginning his FLOP form. Such a FUCKBOI.


----------



## Dell

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

YESSSS

Buzzing, fucking epic. Fuck you Steven Taylor for taking years off my life.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

20 seconds? Good hustle, Arsenal.


----------



## Dell

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Giroud with an absolute sitter.


----------



## goldigga

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I'm actually happy we lost. The invincible's shit every week was getting unbearable and we seemed to be consistently playing worse week by week.

Only positive to take from this is Matic returns for the next game and Mikel takes his "3-yard-checkoutmy90%passingrate" back to the bench.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Arsenal really taking it up the ass today.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

BURN YOU ARSENAL SHIT. BURN. 


HHHHHHHHAAAAAAAHHHHHHAAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

coach killer this performance. 3-0 down to stoke ever is sackable stuff


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fucking hell Arsenal :lmao


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

A typical cold December afternoon in Stoke. Arsenal's team of pussies never stood a chance.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

What the hell Arsenal :lol

Poor/mediocre first half from us.



ALEKS KOLAROV'S CHRISTMAS CAROLS said:


> coach killer this performance. 3-0 down to stoke ever is sackable stuff


I hope they do sack him, it'll get worse for them before it gets better with a new manager.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Cheating arsenal :wenger


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Stoke/Arsenal game is fucking chaos.

Great fun to watch.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Legend Crooks laughing at adam having sanchez in a headlock or something :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

0-0 against fucking sunderland and i'm struggling to think of a more inept attacking performance. Was fucking horrific. Lucas MOTM by far. 15 shots for like 2 on target, Sunderland had 1 on target. Basically sums up the game. Both sides were fucking shocking.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

I wasn't able to see the game but :banderas :banderas :banderas

I guess at this point I should just get down on my knees before Lord Pardew and beg for forgiveness :bow


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

ENJOY IT ARSENAL, ENJOY IT.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

Fucking sublime weekend so far.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*

It's something I guess.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



EGame said:


> ENJOY IT ARSENAL, ENJOY IT.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



EGame said:


> ENJOY IT ARSENAL, ENJOY IT.


Real talk, what's your heart rate and blood pressure when you post? It looks like you're a letter away from having a cardiac fit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Cahill ut*

Gary Cahill caused the opening goal? This is not surprising.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Cahill ut*



Joel said:


> Gary Cahill caused the opening goal? This is not surprising.


Swap for Jones or Rojo?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Cahill ut*

didn't watch but can i assume no matic no party for chelsea ?


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Cahill ut*

Another trip to the darkness of Mordor (AKA Stoke), another loss. Ref was appalling today for both sides, still don't see why Stoke's 4th was disallowed, Diouf hardly interfered with the keeper, and i don't see why Chambers was sent off, that was harsh as fuck. Anyway, it would probably have been better if Stoke had spanked us, the mini fightback gives Wenger a get-out clause, he can praise the mental strength yada yada.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland OG (Prem & Domestic Cups Thread)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Real talk, what's your heart rate and blood pressure when you post? It looks like you're a letter away from having a cardiac fit.


bout tree fiddy


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Cahill ut*



Liam Miller said:


> Swap for Jones or Rojo?


Or don't.

Arsenal are such a failure of a club. I wish Stoke's 4th would have counted and they would have been buried. Wenger needs to go for everyone's sake. They'll end up as fucking awful as Liverpool. 

Aguero down. RIP in piss City.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Cahill ut*

Fuckern fantasy captain and everything


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Cahill ut*

football can go die.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Cahill ut*

Should it have been a red for mangala?

This ref :idris bantz


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Cahill ut*










HUGHESYYYYY!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Cahill ut*

Martinez is another FRAUD. Actually moves people out of position to accommodate Tony Hibbert and then plays him for 90 minutes while taking off Mirallas at 1-0 down.

Just a shit David Moyes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Cahill ut*

terrible game. all the life sucked out of it after the kun injury. incredibly lucky with the pen and mangala not being sent off. marriner had a shocker, which is all too common in football obviously.

3 points though, close the gap and now off to roma.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: Cahill ut*

The best league in the world has had a very poor weekend 3 0-0's and the City game was hardly entertaining either looks like all the action came at Stoke so MOTD will be going off when that game has been on


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Cahill ut*

Pardew staying for another 100 years at Newcastle. His mummified remains to take over once he expires. Confirmed.:clap

Sunderland slowly starting to be Sunderland again this season. Taking points from big teams.

Beating Southampton gets us to third with breathing space.:mark:

So the PL has a title race, a race for the top 4 and a relegation battle. Massive entertainment. But thanks to Everton, Spurs, Arsenal and Liverpool, its probably the shittiest league this season in terms of football because all the races mentioned above are determining which team plays shit and which team plays shittier.

Makes the transition under Van Gaal look positively decent.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Cahill ut*



ALEKS KOLAROV'S CHRISTMAS CAROLS said:


> terrible game. all the life sucked out of it after the kun injury. incredibly lucky with the pen and mangala not being sent off. marriner had a shocker, which is all too common in football obviously.
> 
> 3 points though, close the gap and now off to roma.


is there any word on how serious is the aguero injury ?


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: Cahill ut*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> is there any word on how serious is the aguero injury ?


Unknown for 2-3 days Sky said, I think it's certain he will miss the Roma game, luckily City have hit an easy part of the fixture schedule so a few weeks out shouldn't hurt them


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Cahill ut*

ONE HUNDRED YEARS ALAN PARDEW


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Cahill ut*






I'm liking the feud between these two. Arsenal FC is going full reality show.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Cahill ut*



Ruckus said:


> I'm liking the feud between these two. Arsenal FC is going full reality show.


The prick in the full arsenal gear looking like a muppet is a complete deluded tosspot.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Cahill ut*

Yessir.

Aguero is apparently out for four plus months.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Cahill ut*

They can't know that already.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Cahill ut*



Waffelz said:


> Yessir.
> 
> Aguero is apparently out for four plus months.


A fucking shame if true. The best player in the league needs to be on the pitch, not the injury room.

I really hope we try to fast track Zouma. I can't deal with Gary "back off, Back Off, BACK OFF" Cahill anymore. I haven't even seen his mistake yet and I know when I do on MotD later, I'm going to want blood.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Cahill ut*

RIP in peace, Aguero. 

I will pray for you.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Cahill ut*

Also, Jose has fucked it up. He has left players like Schurrle, Remy, Luis, etc out in the cold oo long. And now we'll need them, but they won't be as sharp as they should. He has killed this Starting XI. Yes, it is our strongest, but you can make one or two changes from time to time. These guys are starting every game, so it's only natural at times they are going to rest on their laurels. FFS Jose. FFS.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Cahill ut*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/541324558318698496


----------



## Joel

*Re: Cahill ut*

And one more thing; Matic. I heard people called us a one man team in regards to Costa. But we are a one man team and then one man is that big beautiful Serb. No not the retarded one running down the right flank wasting chances with minutes to go by taking a shot from so far out that had no chance in scoring. But Nemanja Matic. You are a God, Matic. You are a God.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Cahill ut*

Joel isn't a happy chap tonight.

The ivanovic comment :lmao


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Cahill ut*

I'm glad Joel is seething at Cahill. I was lolled at on another forum for saying Chelsea needed to replace Cahill and then buy a proper right back.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Cahill ut*



Joel said:


> A fucking shame if true. *The best player in the league needs to be on the pitch, not the injury room.*
> 
> I really hope we try to fast track Zouma. I can't deal with Gary "back off, Back Off, BACK OFF" Cahill anymore. I haven't even seen his mistake yet and I know when I do on MotD later, I'm going to want blood.


But he will be, he's playing Monday...










DAVE.

Title race is interesting now. Chelsea were strolling and now there's only a 3 point gap but City may have lost their best player for a while.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Cahill ut*



Waffelz said:


> I'm glad Joel is seething at Cahill. I was lolled at on another forum for saying Chelsea needed to replace Cahill and then buy a proper right back.


Chelsea have a proper right back. But he's playing left back. Keeping out a really good actual left back.

Ivanovic has to ut now. His form isn't as good as it was at the beginning when he looked undroppable. Get Azpi on the right and Luis on the left now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Cahill ut*

You can drop Cahill and put Ivanovic with Terry, before getting Zouma in. I think its dumb that Filipe Luis is on the bench so much when he is an excellent left back. I already made the point last week that the only man that matters in that midfield is Matic. It was dumb that Remy didn't even get on the pitch today, when *news flash* he's already scored twice off the bench for us this season. 

This is why I cared so much about City dropping points in their games, I knew we would be unable to maintain a good lead just by winning. Title race is on, after two games where we displayed a horribly stifled attack :draper2


----------



## Joel

*Re: Cahill ut*

Ivanovic has always looked garbage in the centre.

Just saw the Cahill mistake. Garbage defender who's been made to look good due to a system and Terry holding his hand.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Cahill ut*

*Chelsea are really light at CM when you take one of Matic or Cesc out. Mikel replacing Matic making a difference isn't a big shocker. Matic is phenomenal. 

Marinner had a total shocker during the City/Everton game. Totally lost out there with his inconsistencies. I like how you can be sent off for winning the ball clean and missing the man with a lunging tackle but Mangala can ASSAULT an African nowhere near the ball and get away with it. Dude is a raving lunatic if ever there was one. This time next year we'll be discussing who was a bigger calamity of a CB, him or Savic. I know it's City but I hope Aguero isn't out for long because he's wonderful to watch while we're not really competing with City for anything. 

I see you down there Arsenal, Spurs, Liverpool and Everton. You'll be glad to know up here at the top with the big boys like West Ham, Southampton and Newcastle we have the fire on and we're all snug and cosy. Maybe if you learn how to play fitba like us you can enjoy the warm heat too. *


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: Cahill ut*

Stoke fans booing Ramsey is disgraceful not Aaron's fault there captain is a dirty hacking bastard


----------



## seabs

*Re: Cahill ut*

*But I'm guessing it's okay/not worth mentioning when they boo Shawcross because of it? (neither are in the right fyi but fitba fans be fitba fans)*


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: Cahill ut*

Ramsey did nothing wrong Shawcross has always been a dirty bastard that's why Hodgson never calls him up to England


----------



## seabs

*Re: Cahill ut*

*So I suppose Shawcross set out to break his leg and showed no remorse for it right? kay2*


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Cahill ut*



Ruckus said:


> I'm liking the feud between these two. Arsenal FC is going full reality show.


It's fans like that Ty prick who are the problem, so far up Arsene's backside that he can't see the reality in front of him. 

He's what i like to call an Arsene-al fan.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Cahill ut*

"they're nobodies"

what a gobshite he is.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Cahill ut*

Things could only go downhill after Pards. Shite night of fitba. We could have played for ten years and not scored, Aguero is crippled, and Jol is sad. I know Jol is sad because of Pards, but he should be happy for Pards.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Cahill ut*

I'm sad because Chelsea, not Pards. Pards is a winner, so I can't be sad at him. It's his nature.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Cahill ut*

Chelsea won the league today whilst losing so all is good, Joel. 

WHo is an actual good centre half nowadays that would sign for Chelsea?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Cahill ut*

Behave. I may think we will win the league whether Aguero is fit or not, but just calm down over there. Just calm down, ok?

I don't know on the second part. Chuck everything at Dortmund for Hummels. Or chuck everything at Madrid for Jose's son.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Cahill ut*



Waffelz said:


> Yessir.
> 
> Aguero is apparently out for four plus months.





Liam Miller said:


> They can't know that already.


you can get a pretty good diagnosis and prognosis on plenty of injuries very quickly. Especially knee ligament injuries.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Cahill ut*

We played fucking awful today. Chambers with two stupid tackles for his sending off too.

Hope we don't finish top four, we don't fucking deserve it and it might eventually scare the club into making changes that it so sorely needs.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Cahill ut*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> you can get a pretty good diagnosis and prognosis on plenty of injuries very quickly. Especially knee ligament injuries.


Shame for the title race if true tbh, city will probably still be up challenging or close to chelsea but they're a different beast with him.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Cahill ut*



Ruckus said:


> I'm liking the feud between these two. Arsenal FC is going full reality show.


I would have beat the FUCK out of that black guy right on camera. 

As delusional as you can get.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Cahill ut*

I love Claude, he's nuts.

"Aw rubbish! ABSOLUTE RUBBISH!"


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Cahill ut*

Claude is brilliant, i do fear for his health at time though he looks distraught everytime i see him :lol


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Cahill ut*

The black geezer is a joke. Is that an actual fake Arsenal medal he's wearing?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Cahill ut*



Slient Alarm said:


> I love Claude, he's nuts.
> 
> "Aw rubbish! ABSOLUTE RUBBISH!"


He and Andy Tate would make a sound partnership of disillusioned and angry supporters.


----------



## DA

*Re: Cahill ut*

Aguero :mj2

Chelsea have the title sealed and it's not even Christmas. Aguero would have made the title race at least semi-interesting. This is why the Premierleague should have blocked the Suarez move stern). Left the league with only one SUPERSTAR, who everyone knows is injury prone, and now look what has happened :no: RIP ratings

Step up HARRY KANE



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> you can get a pretty good diagnosis and prognosis on plenty of injuries very quickly. Especially knee ligament injuries.


Another poster given a medical schooling by Dr Nick :banderas

How many massages before he is fit again? :stephenA3


----------



## Rush

*Re: Cahill ut*

idk, how many are you planning on giving him? :evil


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Cahill ut*

in fairness, kun's injuries are soft tissue related, and we'd done everything to get rid of them. a knee is just cruel


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Cahill ut*

:lmao that black dude is so fucking delusional


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Cahill ut*



UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> This is why the Premierleague should have blocked the Suarez move stern). Left the league with only one SUPERSTAR, who everyone knows is injury prone, and now look what has happened :no: RIP ratings


Get well soon Danny boy. :sad:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Cahill ut*

I hate fans like that who ignore what's staring them in the face and come out with shit like that about Bellerin playing a ball into Giroud and it's a different game if it goes in. Absolute bell ends. There's looking for positives and then there's that. Fact is you were 3-0 down first half through shit defending you total muppet.

Chambers for the first goal though! Did Martinez shout it was his ball or something?!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Cahill ut*

Brave finish from Hutton.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Cahill ut*


----------



## EGame

*Re: Cahill ut*

Some rumors going around that if :brodgers is sacked, the first choice replacement is :avb3. 

hh


----------



## seabs

*Re: Cahill ut*

*I would die from crying out too many tears that body just breaks down entirely if that happened.*


----------



## Death Rider

EGame said:


> Some rumors going around that if :brodgers is sacked, the first choice replacement is :avb3.
> 
> hh


FUCK THAT


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Cahill ut*

Damn, don't like to see Leicester struggling. Vardy deserves better


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Cahill ut*

Rush wanted :avb years ago. He is getting his wish now. :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: Cahill ut*



EGame said:


> Some rumors going around that if :brodgers is sacked, the first choice replacement is :avb3.
> 
> hh














the joy~! of seabsmas said:


> *I would die from crying out too many tears that body just breaks down entirely if that happened.*


Can I be admin?


----------



## seabs

*Re: Cahill ut*

*That's what I get for giving you a pink username? :JLCsad*


----------



## DA

*Re: Cahill ut*

:woah

Nothing ventured, nothing gained :shrug

:high5


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Cahill ut*



EGame said:


> Some rumors going around that if :brodgers is sacked, the first choice replacement is :avb3.


Imagine the post match manager interviews after Liverpool vs Burnley. Those horrible voices :moyes4 more gravel than than you would find at a quarry.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: Cahill ut*

Nothing wrong with AVB he is a great manager JT and Lamps went crying to Roman and Spurs are awful no matter who manages them


----------



## Joel

*Re: Cahill ut*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Nothing wrong with AVB he is a great manager JT and Lamps went crying to Roman and Spurs are awful no matter who manages them


Uh huh.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Cahill ut*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Nothing wrong with AVB he is a great manager JT and Lamps went crying to Roman and *Spurs are awful no matter who manages them*


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder

*Re: Cahill ut*

Fuck Chelsea are starting to slow up, in the last game we lost and the game we drew with Sunderland we've had over 20 shots. Just not finding the net, Hazard is able to do whatever he wants with the ball but he just doesn't kick enough goals.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Cahill ut*



UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> Can I be admin?














In Punk We Trust said:


> Nothing wrong with AVB he is a great manager JT and Lamps went crying to Roman and Spurs are awful no matter who manages them


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Cahill ut*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Cahill ut*

I think Wenger's time at the club should be up but that's just horrid. No manager deserves to get booed like that, especially one that brought success to your club in the past.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Cahill ut*

Top Bantz when Wenger decides to leave us, wins the Quad with Real MAdrid and smashes us at the Emirates in front of those "fans." For me I'm neutral on whether he needs to go but AKB, WOB, or whoever that's fucking stupidity. Those people blame the manager and players for not doing their jobs but they themselves fail at their duties as fans of the club.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Cahill ut*



Taylor Swift's Christmas Song said:


> Rush wanted :avb years ago. He is getting his wish now. :brodgers


I still like AVB tbf and its not like Rodgers is much different this season than AVB at his worst (ie playing the same stupid tactics despite every man and their dog seeing how woeful they are). Would still be pissed if Rodgers was fired though, would be a huge mistake. Any manager in the world will struggle with Suarez leaving, and Sturridge being Diaby 2.0


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Cahill ut*



Slient Alarm said:


>


I read about this on the Daily Mail site :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Cahill ut*

kun apparently only out for 4-6 weeks now. praise the lawd


----------



## Josh

*Re: Cahill ut*

liverpool really would be the type of club to hire AVB

liverpool playing a high line :avb3

avb and mario :avb3


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Cahill ut*

Pool and Zenit should trade managers then, imagine the RATINGS of :brodgers in the Russian league :robben2


----------



## Goku

*Re: Cahill ut*



Slient Alarm said:


>


wow


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Cahill ut*



Slient Alarm said:


>


What a gang of mutants.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Cahill ut*

Extremely filthy from those Arsenal fans.


----------



## TAR

*Re: Cahill ut*

Arsenal fans :dahell



ALEKS KOLAROV'S CHRISTMAS CAROLS said:


> kun apparently only out for 4-6 weeks now. praise the lawd


:Westbrook

More Gols for the POZ!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Cahill ut*

The 3rd round of the F.A Cup is drawn today at 7pm UK time and can be watched on the FA's website or BBC2.

Teams and their numbers for tonights draw:

1 AFC BOURNEMOUTH
2 ARSENAL
3 ASTON VILLA
4 BIRMINGHAM CITY
5 BLACKBURN ROVERS
6 BLACKPOOL
7 BOLTON WANDERERS
8 BRENTFORD
9 BRIGHTON & HOVE ALBION
10 BURNLEY
11 CARDIFF CITY
12 CHARLTON ATHLETIC
13 CHELSEA
14 CRYSTAL PALACE
15 DERBY COUNTY
16 EVERTON
17 FULHAM
18 HUDDERSFIELD TOWN
19 HULL CITY
20 IPSWICH TOWN
21 LEEDS UNITED
22 LEICESTER CITY
23 LIVERPOOL
24 MANCHESTER CITY
25 MANCHESTER UNITED
26 MIDDLESBROUGH
27 MILLWALL
28 NEWCASTLE UNITED
29 NORWICH CITY
30 NOTTINGHAM FOREST
31 QUEENS PARK RANGERS
32 READING
33 ROTHERHAM UNITED
34 SHEFFIELD WEDNESDAY
35 SOUTHAMPTON
36 STOKE CITY
37 SUNDERLAND
38 SWANSEA CITY
39 TOTTENHAM HOTSPUR
40 WATFORD
41 WEST BROMWICH ALBION
42 WEST HAM UNITED
43 WIGAN ATHLETIC
44 WOLVERHAMPTON WANDERERS
45 OXFORD UNITED OR TRANMERE ROVERS
46 BURY OR LUTON TOWN
47 WREXHAM OR MAIDSTONE UNITED
48 SCUNTHORPE UNITED OR WORCESTER CITY
49 COLCHESTER UNITED OR PETERBOROUGH UNITED
50 WYCOMBE WANDERERS OR AFC WIMBLEDON
51 ACCRINGTON STANLEY OR YEOVIL TOWN
52 HARTLEPOOL UNITED OR BLYTH SPARTANS
53 MILTON KEYNES DONS OR CHESTERFIELD
54 SOUTHPORT OR EASTLEIGH
55 GATESHEAD OR WARRINGTON TOWN
56 OLDHAM ATHLETIC OR DONCASTER ROVERS
57 PRESTON NORTH END OR SHREWSBURY TOWN
58 BARNSLEY OR CHESTER
59 BRADFORD CITY OR DARTFORD
60 SHEFFIELD UNITED OR PLYMOUTH ARGYLE
61 CHELTENHAM TOWN OR DOVER ATHLETIC
62 CAMBRIDGE UNITED OR MANSFIELD TOWN
63 BRISTOL CITY OR AFC TELFORD UNITED
64 ALDERSHOT TOWN OR ROCHDALE


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Cahill ut*



> Over at Anfield the shirts they are red, and the players play football as though they were dead.
> While over at Goodison the shirts they are blue, and the football they play is fantastic to view.


Oh, Moz...

:heston


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Cahill ut*

Don't be salty we're the cities preferred team :shrug


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Cahill ut*






it's okay to cry


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Cahill ut*

Gary Glitter once said in a pub 'sometimes things need to move on, no matter how great they once were'. Fair enough he's a pedo but he's bang on there. Arsene needs to move on from Arsenal, I assume his next move is retirement but maybe manage somewhere else? He has big problems in his team and he seemingly has no urgency to fix these problems. He's always signing shit goalkeepers even when good keepers are out there and simple enough to buy. Defence is poor, midfield is weak and easily bullied and he signed Danny Welblack which is BOLD and NOT GOOD. Still one of football's good guys, much love Wenger, get well soon.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Cahill ut*

Wenger can come to the Indian Super League after retiring. We have Pires playing here and fans who don't put too much stress on tired old managers. 

Wenger can create another invincibles team here and become a specialist in success


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Cahill ut*



ALEKS KOLAROV'S CHRISTMAS CAROLS said:


> it's okay to cry


Looks immense, was having a look the other week on the way past.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Cahill ut*



Sliver C said:


> Wenger can come to the Indian Super League after retiring. We have Pires playing here and fans who don't put too much stress on tired old managers.
> 
> Wenger can create another invincibles team here and become a specialist in success


DAT Emperor's Cup incoming? :wenger


----------



## united_07

*Re: Cahill ut*



> De Gea, McNair, Smalling, Rojo, Valencia, Carrick, Fellaini, Young, Mata, Rooney, van Persie
> Lindegaard, Evans, Herrera, Fletcher, Januzaj, Wilson, Falcao


Would much rather see Herrera starting. Could be a 3-5-2 again.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Cahill ut*

Don't like the team. Why change the back 4 and system which was working? 

RVP is really getting picked on name right now. Needs to produce.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Cahill ut*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> I still like AVB tbf and its not like Rodgers is much different this season than AVB at his worst (ie playing the same stupid tactics despite every man and their dog seeing how woeful they are). Would still be pissed if Rodgers was fired though, would be a huge mistake. Any manager in the world will struggle with Suarez leaving, and Sturridge being Diaby 2.0


*Especially when they're so stupid they forget to replace Suarez ointandlaugh*


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Cahill ut*

Think Wilson should have got the nod ahead of RVP tonight.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Cahill ut*

Not happy about Herrera being overlooked, but the reason is probably because he made a few silly errors against Stoke. I think LvG thinks highly of the opposition, particularly Pelle and is still nervy about lapses in our midfield. That would explain the 3-5-2.

Not my ideal line-up, but McNair starting is definitely not a bad thing.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Cahill ut*



Irish Jet said:


> Don't like the team. Why change the back 4 and system which was working?
> 
> RVP is really getting picked on name right now. Needs to produce.


Saints use of width is huge part of their team & tactics, push both fullbacks very high & bomb on with wide players going down flanks with wingback system your trying to wait & spring in behind down space left down flanks with wingbacks making runs on break so I can understand that also young & Toni aren't fullbacks never will be. Been decent since been there but thought v stoke they didn't really do much attacking wise as did t know fullback position well enough in wingback more system more natural act as wingers when on attack rather then as overlapping fullbacks same with defending side game I thought v arsenal both young & Toni as wingbacks were very impressive. 

Rather Herrera in this 11 I think his energy & mobility in cm is great assest to us when not in that cm area can see drop off in terms pressing & quick fluid passing isn't as good/obvious. Carrick been deep lying cm protecting the back 3/5 which vital with wingbacks need him but never ever liked playing against pressing sides which what saints are which does worry me. 

My main gripe with 11 is that lack of pace in it. Versus arsenal we had di Maria in the 11 & last week had Wilson adding that direct pace in behind even Adnan has that pace but no real pace in this team tonight which don't get with this system saying wait till saints over commit & spring in behind on break so need pace so RvP starting makes little sense to me & Rooney playing deeper again doesn't help him or us as team as better when unleashed further up the pitch. Like that mata starting I actually get why LvG gone with 3 cm with no10 off main cf with saints play with 3 cm themselves need bodies in middle zone which what have & players keep ball & retain possession while start creating chances from that area has that in those 3 players. McNair bit worry cos thought v welbeck & Sanchez v arsenal in back 3 his lack pace & use ball out of defence rather poor when pressed so what happens when drawn wed or when long runs off back of him? 

Also Acc stanley or Yeovil away in 3rd round of fa cup. I'm bit shocked haven't got a PL side this season in 3rd round & were facing a lower league side (not mkdons) which is actually quite refreshing.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Cahill ut*

Jonny Evans coming on.

All the good work gone now with this fuckhead on the pitch.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Cahill ut*

saints crumbling


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Cahill ut*

Think 3-5-2 is going into the trashcan again. 

Defense looking nervier than cats on hot bricks. Bad enough that Smalling gets his ass injured again, but Fellaini literally gifted that equalizer. 

Terrible first half so far.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Cahill ut*

That was even worse than the 2nd half at Leicester.

Playing like zombies. Second to everything. RVP has looked sharp, the rest have been pretty awful. Fellaini had about the worst 45 minutes I've ever seen. Rooney and Mata might as well not be there.

Miracle to get into HT level. Need to wake the fuck up.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Cahill ut*

Top 4 with these useless fucks? :lmao :lmao :lmao Gimme a fucking break.

Got Pelle to score and Southampton to win at 4/1 at least.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Cahill ut*

We're utter trash away from home, have people forgotten we've only won once.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Cahill ut*

I've just turned it off. I've never actually done that before during a United game, even during last years fuckery.

Can't be arsed watching that trash.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Cahill ut*

It's dreadful :lol :lol


Evans at right back :terry


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Cahill ut*

Only one away win and it came against - Arsenal. Figures.

Forgot that winning against Wenger does not count for shit.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Cahill ut*

Rooney with the corner of the season.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Cahill ut*



Slient Alarm said:


> I've just turned it off. I've never actually done that before during a United game, even during last years fuckery.
> 
> Can't be arsed watching that trash.


Great fan you're m8

But yeah, Southampton should've scored another by now but have wasted several good chances. United will score late, just watch.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Cahill ut*

Lolling so hard at United. Spend another £200billion in January and you might just be able to secure a Europa spot.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Cahill ut*

I am lol'ing at the fact that its RVP who is bailing us out today. Talk about crazy train, United have gone bonkers under Van Gaal. Un-fucking-predictable.

This lead is totally undeserved, but it sure makes the other PL clubs look clownish that they make it easy for us even on our bad days.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Cahill ut*

RVP was absolutely unbelievable. He was flawless on the ball. Him at his absolute best. What's more impressive is it came when the team were putting in the worst performance since Moyes.

Southampton were absolutely shit. A half decent team would have beaten us out the gate.

Huge 3 points though. And with Liverpool coming up. 6 in a row should be pretty simple.



BANTER CLAUS said:


> Lolling so hard at United. Spend another £200billion in January and you might just be able to secure a Europa spot.


5 wins in a row. 

Pardew-esque.



Slient Alarm said:


> Top 4 with these useless fucks? :lmao :lmao :lmao Gimme a fucking break.
> 
> Got Pelle to score and Southampton to win at 4/1 at least.


:rvp2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Cahill ut*

:rvp



























:rvp


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Cahill ut*



Destiny said:


> *Great fan you're m8
> *
> But yeah, Southampton should've scored another by now but have wasted several good chances. United will score late, just watch.


I'm the bestest. I like to think me shunning the team inspired them.



> Attempts: Southampton 15 - 3 United
> Touches in opposition area: Southampton 32 - 6 United


:lmao How in the name of Jesus?!


----------



## seabs

*Re: Cahill ut*

*Performance of champions hi kiz*


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Cahill ut*

None of these teams - Southampton, Liverpool, Everton, Arsenal, Spurs - deserve CL. They would be kicked out of the group stages. West Ham suspect as well.

A bit of luck going United's way, but I daresay we would do better in CL than the other teams with some defensive reinforcements in the summer. We are not firing on all cylinders at once - one day its Rooney, another day its Fellaini, then its Herrera or RVP. Just need to get our act together properly.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Cahill ut*

:rvp2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Cahill ut*










We comin' for you, Ni.....City.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Cahill ut*

this season has the makings for the least exciting prem season since I started watching in 2007.

just nothing remotely exciting is going to happen.

scratch that.

if west ham keep 4th, that'll be exciting.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Cahill ut*

United catching Chelsea will be pretty exciting IMO.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Cahill ut*



Mikey Damage said:


> this season has the makings for the least exciting prem season since I started watching in 2007.
> 
> just nothing remotely exciting is going to happen.
> 
> scratch that.
> 
> if west ham keep 4th, that'll be exciting.


Watching arsenal is exciting.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Cahill ut*

Lucky as fuck.

:rvp


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Cahill ut*

why anyone still plays no look passes back to the keeper is beyond me.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Cahill ut*

Wow, Southampton really should've won that match.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Cahill ut*



Irish Jet said:


> United catching Chelsea will be pretty exciting IMO.


agreed


----------



## Rush

*Re: Cahill ut*

United are the jammiest bunch of fucking cunts.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Cahill ut*



Mikey Damage said:


> this season has the makings for the least exciting prem season since I started watching in 2007.
> 
> just nothing remotely exciting is going to happen.
> 
> scratch that.
> 
> if west ham keep 4th, that'll be exciting.


I hope West Ham do retain the 4th spot - as outrageous as it sounds.

Wenger's gone back to his, "Judge me on May," rhetoric. Oh, how that hasn't aged.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Cahill ut*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> United are the jammiest bunch of fucking cunts.


:rvp

winning even when not playing well, sign of champions 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Cahill ut*

i'm sure i can recall a few posts slating Liverpool for being lucky last season Adam. Nice to see you're brighter when the shoe is on the other foot :hayden3


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Cahill ut*

Liverpool had some incredible luck last season m8

I'm not claiming we weren't lucky, coz we obviously were

just enjoying the normal service of Utd being better than Pool back :fergie


----------



## Joel

*Re: Cahill ut*

Were United lucky, or were Soton shit?


----------



## kusksu

*Re: Cahill ut*



Joel said:


> Were United lucky, or were Soton shit?


A bit of both. There wasn't any really bad decision by the referee. Soton had some good chances, but if they don't take them, then they don't deserve to win.

The second half was pretty even, to be honest. The first half Soton were better after Smalling was taken off.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Cahill ut*

Utd were lucky that Soton were a bit shit, if that makes sense. on another day, they could've gone in 3-1 up at half time. ohwell


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Cahill ut*



Joel said:


> Were United lucky, or were Soton shit?


The latter. Soton had more than enough chances to score but couldn't take them. United had two shots on target and scored both.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Cahill ut*



Joel said:


> Were United lucky, or were Soton shit?


You should be scared.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Cahill ut*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> United are the jammiest bunch of fucking cunts.


*I knew you'd ignore all the bad luck we've had this season. 

We didn't play well last night or at Arsenal but it's still on the other team to win the game and if they can't do that then it's not really luck that the other team weren't good enough to win. Fortunate they didn't play to their potential but if you can't take your chances then you don't deserve to win. Wasn't like Southampton were all that good either. They didn't create bundles of great chances and couldn't take those they did whereas we did.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Cahill ut*

http://www.calciomercato.it/news/30...eting-with-the-manchester-city-for-pogba.html

BOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOM

lel tancredi


----------



## Rush

*Re: Cahill ut*



the joy~! of seabsmas said:


> *I knew you'd ignore all the bad luck we've had this season.
> 
> We didn't play well last night or at Arsenal but it's still on the other team to win the game and if they can't do that then it's not really luck that the other team weren't good enough to win. Fortunate they didn't play to their potential but if you can't take your chances then you don't deserve to win. Wasn't like Southampton were all that good either. They didn't create bundles of great chances and couldn't take those they did whereas we did.*


Yeah its not like any other side has had bad luck this year. Only United has that bad luck... wait :hmm


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Cahill ut*

James Horncastle ‏@JamesHorncastle 1m1 minute ago

@Adz77 Particularly odd when Agnelli, Marotta and co are lunching with Cerezo, Gil and Albertini at the moment...

it's amazing how bad tancreediiiii is. so hilariously bad.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Cahill ut*



Joel said:


> Were United lucky, or were Soton shit?


Both teams were dogshit.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Cahill ut*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Yeah its not like any other side has had bad luck this year. Only United has that bad luck... wait :hmm


*We've had it worse than most this season and it's not even disputable. Just amusing how nobody mentions it when it goes against us but burst right out when we get some of it.*


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Cahill ut*

I don't understand how Man Utd were lucky? Southampton rarely created a chance. man Utd at least were fairly clinical. You can't expect them to be great when their full backs are Valencia and Young with Carrick in centre half and Mata/Fellaini in midfield.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Cahill ut*

Quick summary of the game:

Rojo needs lessons on how to pass and how not to run forward into a herd of opposition players and give the ball away, which he did about 5 or 6 times. It says something when Carrick whose not a defender was our best centreback and looked so calm and composed on the ball. Valencia defensively was decent, Young had another good game and kept Clyne quiet all game, Rooney was alright and Van Persie looked like the Van Persie of two season ago; strong on the ball, tracked back to defend, good movement, classic finishing and he showed some decent pace when in the final third. De Gea also had another good showing and made a great save from Pelle.

Fellaini was bad and guilty of giving the ball away, McNair the same and Mata was invisible all game. Herrera added some injection of pace into the midfield which helped in the second half.

Not a great display most likely our worst as we couldn't string together a decent attack on the counter but two good finishes (one lucky one) and 3 vital points. Onwards and upwards and now time to face that mid-table team on Sunday.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Cahill ut*

Rojo is clearly really talented. Strong in the air and made some great tackles, but the guy's a liability with the ball.


----------



## DA

*Re: Cahill ut*

Not that talented then :whoo


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Cahill ut*



UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> Not that talented then :whoo


He could have his eyes and legs surgically removed and he'd still be ten times better than Sakho.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Cahill ut*

but he'd be awful at the offside trap


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Cahill ut*



Irish Jet said:


> He could have his eyes and legs surgically removed and he'd still be ten times better than Sakho.


And he'd fucking wreck sakho, don't give the lad a glass bottle.

:dyer


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Cahill ut*



Waffelz said:


> I don't understand how Man Utd were lucky? Southampton rarely created a chance. man Utd at least were fairly clinical. You can't expect them to be great when their full backs are Valencia and Young with Carrick in centre half and Mata/Fellaini in midfield.


Let's admit it as Van Gaal himself did, United were lucky, but luck alone did not win the game. Southampton were a better team in many respects, but United were better in the area where it mattered - finishing, largely due to RVP. If Saints had been more clinical themselves, the scoreline would have been something similar to the Leicester game. Since they did not, we can simply say United played better overall than Southampton when it mattered.

Anybody who says luck alone got us the win can suck it. You can call it smash-and-grab, a steal or whatever names the papers are calling it, but it was a win EARNED by excellent performance from RVP.

The three players that Van Gaal felt to have played well are likely of course RVP, Young and Carrick (who played his usual calm game). Rooney was average and the rest were shit. 

Regarding Rojo, I don't doubt he's atleast average and certainly less injury prone as compared to Smalling and co. However, I doubt he's a long term fix or that he's worth the price paid for him - at that rate, you could have gone for a CB of better quality.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Cahill ut*

What's better than going out of the Champions League in depressing fashion? I know! losing to the fucking mancs.

Football is bent as fuck.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Cahill ut*



Hank Scorpio said:


> What's better than going out of the Champions League in depressing fashion? I know! losing to the fucking mancs.
> 
> Football is bent as fuck.


It can't get any worse, can it? We're gonna get smashed.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Cahill ut*



Destiny said:


> It can't get any worse, can it? We're gonna get smashed.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Cahill ut*

AVB is never going to happen.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Cahill ut*

If Balotelli can happen, AVB definitely can happen.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Cahill ut*

If I'm Liverpool and Rodgers gets sacked, I want Greenman before AVB.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Cahill ut*



Sliver C said:


> Let's admit it as Van Gaal himself did, United were lucky, but luck alone did not win the game. Southampton were a better team in many respects, but United were better in the area where it mattered - finishing, largely due to RVP. If Saints had been more clinical themselves, the scoreline would have been something similar to the Leicester game. Since they did not, we can simply say United played better overall than Southampton when it mattered.
> 
> Anybody who says luck alone got us the win can suck it. You can call it smash-and-grab, a steal or whatever names the papers are calling it, but it was a win EARNED by excellent performance from RVP.
> 
> The three players that Van Gaal felt to have played well are likely of course RVP, Young and Carrick (who played his usual calm game). Rooney was average and the rest were shit.
> 
> Regarding Rojo, I don't doubt he's atleast average and certainly less injury prone as compared to Smalling and co. However, I doubt he's a long term fix or that he's worth the price paid for him - at that rate, you could have gone for a CB of better quality.


It was RVP, Young and De Gea. Carrick was shit.

Rooney was the worst player on the pitch.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Cahill ut*






Soon.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Cahill ut*



BANTER CLAUS said:


> Soon.


BEAUTIFUL.

AVB WOATED so hard he transcended the realm of WOATNESS and came out a GOAT.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Cahill ut*



Irish Jet said:


> It was RVP, Young and De Gea. Carrick was shit.
> 
> Rooney was the worst player on the pitch.


De Gea, goes without saying...guess LvG would have counted him in, I was more focused on the others. He made another fine save at the end, but I thought he had less work to do relatively since Soton were terrible at finishing anyway. 

Both Carrick and Rooney can get some saving graces here. After McNair was subbed, Carrick again had to adapt to a deeper role. Rooney had that terrible corner to his name, but he did look busy at times despite just coming back from injury. With that hopeless midfield, its impossible to judge any of the forwards.

Granted though, Rooney is either terribly good or terribly shite. Next few games will tell if that hot streak he has displayed recently is gone or not.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Cahill ut*

Milan are ready to cancel the Torres loan :maury








































:mj2


----------



## EGame

*Re: Cahill ut*

Torres to Liverpool will happen. 

AVB + Torres. The future heroes of Liverpool.


----------



## DA

*Re: Cahill ut*

:mark:

AVB helps Torres become Falcao-esque and the new Europa League GOAT

Wins that and gets Liverpool into the CL ahead of 4th place Utd

Then Irish Jet weeps many tears


----------



## Joel

*Re: Cahill ut*

HULK to Liverpool?????


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Cahill ut*

speaking of flopcao

zaba's 2nd goal of the season takes him above flopcao in all competitions does it not?

nothing if not predictable


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Cahill ut*



ALEKS KOLAROV'S CHRISTMAS CAROLS said:


> speaking of flopcao
> 
> zaba's 2nd goal of the season takes him above flopcao in all competitions does it not?
> 
> nothing if not predictable


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Cahill ut*



EGame said:


> Torres to Liverpool will happen.
> 
> AVB + Torres. The future heroes of Liverpool.


Wasn't Torres already a future hero at Liverpool like 5 years ago.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Cahill ut*

Whoa what is this cancellation of loan nonsense. He's your trash now Milan. Let's be real Torres back at Liverpool > Balotelli and Borini


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Cahill ut*



Taylor Swift's Christmas Song said:


> Whoa what is this cancellation of loan nonsense. He's your trash now Milan. Let's be real Torres back at Liverpool > Balotelli and Borini


Yeah I would honestly prefer washed up Torres over Balotelli and Borini. Maybe if hes back Liverpool Torres might actually play well again.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Cahill ut*

I doubt it


----------



## DA

*Re: Cahill ut*

But what if he does? :mark:

WHAT

IF

....






:bbrown3


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Cahill ut*










Torres is like a box of chocolates: you never know what you are gonna get. But the answer is usually shit. :torres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Cahill ut*

what if torres is so bad at football he can cure ebola?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Cahill ut*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Cahill ut*






:duck


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: Cahill ut*

That Wenger video :rileylol


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Cahill ut*



Taylor Swift's Christmas Song said:


> Torres is like a box of chocolates: you never know what you are gonna get. But the answer is usually shit. :torres





















Don't be so ungrateful.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Cahill ut*



EGame said:


>


Is the "BR is a Football Genius" banner ready at OT? Surely can't miss this chance.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Cahill ut*



> Balotelli could return from his injury on Saturday














> and Lallana has broken ribs - Telegraph














When did this happen? The fuck is even this season :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: Cahill ut*

Can't we just give Balotelli's ribs to Lallana?

Medical science is a sham. A SHAM, I TELLS YA


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Cahill ut*

Oh Fuck Balotelli is back well there goes any chance of scoring goals.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Cahill ut*

Yeah right, you just know it's written that the useless fucking cunt will finally score a league goal and it'll be the winner against us.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Cahill ut*



Slient Alarm said:


> Yeah right, you just know it's written that the useless fucking cunt will finally score a league goal and it'll be the winner against us.


I like you seem much more optimistic about that then the Liverpool fans do.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Cahill ut*



Taylor Swift's Christmas Song said:


> Torres is like a box of chocolates: you never know what you are gonna get. But the answer is usually shit. :torres


Seriously the fuck happened to Torres.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Cahill ut*

Balotelli is not scoring and we're getting absolutely battered. 3-0 easy.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Cahill ut*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Balotelli is not scoring and we're getting absolutely battered. 3-0 easy.


Dems fighting words.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Cahill ut*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Balotelli is not scoring and we're getting absolutely battered. 3-0 easy.


Yep I feel the same way. Balotelli is not a difference maker in the slightest and Utd on paper have a much better attacking force with Rooney,Van Persie,Di Maria and Falcao then the tripe Rodger is gonna play. 


Irish Jet said:


> Dems fighting words.


We really have no reason to put up a fight at this point considering how shit everything has gone this season for us.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Cahill ut*

We're gonna get done sideways. We have no chance.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Cahill ut*

United aren't good, probably draw or they'll LUCK into a victory






:lmao oh lord


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Cahill ut*

Premier League will be played on Friday nights along with Saturday, Sunday and Monday games from the 2016 season.

Premier League are taking bids now.

Also:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543442805071163392


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Cahill ut*

I don't mind a Friday night game if they move one from the 10:00 am (my time) kickoff to Friday. More FITBA for all. :brodgers



> Jose Mourinho says there is no prospect of Fernando Torres returning to Chelsea from his loan move to AC Milan.
> 
> When asked whether the Spaniard could return to Stamford Bridge, though, the Blues boss said: "No."
> 
> Pressed on whether it was true that Milan are seeking to end the deal, Mourinho said: "I don't know but he's on loan for two seasons at AC Milan."


:duck. Stop backing out Milan, accept your fate.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Cahill ut*

Friday night games is the most disgusting thing I've ever heard of.

Imagine a Merseyside, Manchester or North East derby on a Friday evening. There will be riots.

Desperate attempt to milk the PL for all it can.

Be boss for people not from England in the US and Australia, but I don't like it.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Cahill ut*

National Premier League.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Cahill ut*



ROUSEY said:


> Friday night games is the most disgusting thing I've ever heard of.
> 
> Imagine a Merseyside, Manchester or North East derby on a Friday evening. There will be riots.
> 
> Desperate attempt to milk the PL for all it can.
> 
> Be boss for people not from England in the US and Australia, but I don't like it.


depends on the kickoff time


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Cahill ut*

It'll be 7.45pm on Friday.

People will be bevvying before kick off and then they'll all go into town after it.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Cahill ut*

*Monday games are bad enough let alone Friday ones. *


----------



## DA

*Re: Cahill ut*

Premierleague aren't gonna schedule derbies at night time lel, well not Merseyside, Manchester derbies etc

Edit: Although Liverpool 4-0 Everton was at night :hmm:

And there was a Manchester derby at night recently too iirc :hmm:

memory/10

Nevermind then and have a nice evening


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Cahill ut*

I recall a derby back in 2005, was on ESPN or Setanta and Djibril Cisse slotted to win it was a Wednesday evening kick off.

Go to sleep Denis xx


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Cahill ut*



ROUSEY said:


> It'll be 7.45pm on Friday.
> 
> People will be bevvying before kick off and then they'll all go into town after it.



It would be fucking madness :lmao especially in manchester, liverpool and the north east like you said, wouldn't be a great night for the cops that's for sure.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Cahill ut*



ROUSEY said:


> Friday night games is the most disgusting thing I've ever heard of.
> 
> Imagine a Merseyside, Manchester or North East derby on a Friday evening. There will be riots.
> 
> Desperate attempt to milk the PL for all it can.
> 
> Be boss for people not from England in the US and Australia, but I don't like it.


Friday night games are brilliant in the NRL here for that reason. Few drinks after work, watch the game, head out afterwards. Of course we can handle our drink and aren't a bunch of hooligans like you Moz :brodgers


----------



## TAR

*Re: Cahill ut*

Friday night games are fucking mint in Australia.

Though Sunday night, Monday night, and Thursday night games of AFL can get stuffed. Pretty much any game that's on a work/school night gets fuck-all crowds over here.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Cahill ut*










MOTM. Das it mane.

There's no way he really has a picture of Sir Bobby on the wall. He's probably got a picture of himself.

I wonder what the 'AP' on his shirt stands for. My guess is 'A Prick'.


----------



## TAR

*Re: Cahill ut*

Bulk was right.

Pardewmania is running wild.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Cahill ut*



BANTER CLAUS said:


> MOTM. Das it mane.
> 
> There's no way he really has a picture of Sir Bobby on the wall. He's probably got a picture of himself.
> 
> *I wonder what the 'AP' on his shirt stands for*. My guess is 'A Prick'.


A Prophet. Duh. Only a matter of time before Madrid come calling for PARDIOLA.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Cahill ut*










hhehehe


EDIT



> Man City planning SHOCK £20m move for Newcastle striker Papiss Cisse
> 
> MANCHESTER CITY boss Manuel Pellegrini is plotting a shock £20m swoop for Newcastle star Papiss Cisse.
> 
> 
> 
> Pellegrini is keen to sign a striker in the January transfer window and has made Cisse one of his main targets.
> 
> The Chilean will be without Sergio Aguero for up to eight weeks with damaged knee ligaments and needs extra firepower as City look to defend their title.
> 
> Senegal hitman Cisse has been in impressive form this season, plundering seven goals in nine outings for the Magpies.
> 
> Cisse, who cost Newcastle £11m when he joined them from Freiburg in January 2012, notched an impressive double to sink Chelsea at St James' Park last weekend.
> 
> Pellegrini is a big fan and is considering testing Alan Pardew's resolve with a significant bid, but is also keeping close tabs on West Brom's new England star Saido Berahino and Aston Villa's Christian Benteke.


:jaydamn :jaydamn :jaydamn 

It's almost that time of year folks. 

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/football/415095/Man-City-SHOCK-20m-Newcastle-Papiss-Cisse


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Cahill ut*

:lol

:clap


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Cahill ut*

so not looking forward to nufc today.

they seem to always play us tough. this year must be the worst yet in recent memory.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Cahill ut*

that would indeed be a SHOCK


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Cahill ut*

Brave red card from villa.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Cahill ut*

Few people are saying that Wilson will be starting tomorrow game v Liverpool with that in mind feel this will be the team LvG plays 

DdG 
Toni Evans rojo young 
Carrick 
Herrera Fellaini 
Rooney 
Wilson RvP 

Subs - Lingerdaard, Blackett, mata, fletch, adnan, falcao & McNair 

Side can switch from wingbacks shape to flat back 4 but imagine we will start game with 4 in the defence which would be first time Evans has started a game under LvG in a back 4 at cb. 

The only one not sure about is Felliani but think he will start as LvG likes more physical & strength in cm in these type of game & mata just hasn't produced so far with us I don't think his blame for saints display as not a cm but just terrible like most on Monday but if being super critical & had name worst player complete game then its mata & hard say that cos how much love him as a player but needs be dropped. Was wondering if adnan will play instead of Felliani add balance on left side of diamond but it seemed unlikely as if to go to 3-5-2 then need 2 cms on pitch if/when carrick plays in cb 3 which would be Herrera & Felliani. Rooney play prob no10 so we can out number Liverpool cm when he drops deep then spring off on break & Wilson makes sense said this on Friday that team v saints we lacked pace without di Maria & Wilson is full of that & fast with ball to. He will give RvP & Rooney space they need when Wilson starts running in behind espically if rumours right & Kolo toure is starting tomorrow as Wilson play off him every time Liverpool defence is not deep as have space run In behind & if Liverpool drop deep give Space to rest of players in behind their cm. I quite fancy Wilson have a huge say in this game if he does start actually.

I'm not convinced by our fullbacks though but rather they are in back 4 then back 5 as don't look comfortable in back 5 at least they & we look more solid in a back 4. Isn't great deal of width in our side so Liverpool should target wide areas on both flanks as OT huge pitch stretching game & trying overload & get at Toni & young is best route to scoring for Liverpool. I'm very interested to see Liverpool starting 11 for this game. Like will Rodgers play own diamond? Or will he will play Gerrard deeper again? Or will Gerrard play in the hole pushing on? Balotelli likely be on bench with lambert starting & sterling nailed on to start with lallana likely to start to. 

Either way after woeful display v saints plus won 5 on spin & at home I really expect LvG to let us go at Liverpool from start we starting games to slow for my liking away from home but at home last 4-6 weeks at home we have started game bit faster & go at teams ASAP with Liverpool coming off huge disappointment midweek v Basel & hopefully Wilson gets nod with RvP having found some kind of form & Herrera back starting in cm have players to shift ball fast & create chances with pace in our attack which been missing as of late also have options off bench to change things up.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Cahill ut*

Diving cheating evil chelsea.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Cahill ut*

Southampton twirling, twirling, twirling towards mediocrity.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Cahill ut*

Unconvincing but I'll take the three points. Fabregas was missed in the middle as expected. We were sloppy with our passes, especially in the first half. Hull really brought it to us up until Huddleston's dismissal. Players need to wake up.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Cahill ut*

lampard is now the joint 4th highest goalscorer in EPL history.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Cahill ut*

Lol @ Soton. And not half bad seeing West Ham draw. Now if Pardew can just annoy the hell out of Arsenal as well, we could get a lead on all the rivals by beating Liverpool.



The Monster said:


> Few people are saying that Wilson will be starting tomorrow game v Liverpool with that in mind feel this will be the team LvG plays
> 
> DdG
> Toni Evans rojo young
> Carrick
> Herrera Fellaini
> Rooney
> Wilson RvP
> 
> Subs - Lingerdaard, Blackett, mata, fletch, adnan, falcao & McNair .


LvG indicated Falcao could play, apparently for the full 90 minutes. So might see Falcao start instead of Wilson. Or, possible Falcao comes on earlier than usual. In any case, he's going to get more time tomorrow.

Also, Jones is fit to play, so I'd reckon he would start ahead of Evans. Smalling's now better than both of them, but with him injured, Jones is the best option there.

Bottom line, if LvG plays a back 3, we are more likely to lose or draw. Otherwise, I can't see anyone in Liverpool's squad, including Sterling, really troubling United. Even an average Wayne Rooney and a lackluster RVP could do the job with Mignolet between the sticks, so it would be nice if they kicked into gear.

EDIT: Just learned Jones isn't fit yet. Guess its Evans then.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Cahill ut*

we gon draw w/ errrrrybody


also :dozy


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: Cahill ut*

Southampton's bubble has well and truly burst, Sunderland with 10 draws all ready the draw specialists


----------



## Mikey Damage

Jozy is fucking trash

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame

*Re: Cahill ut*



BANTER CLAUS said:


> MOTM. Das it mane.
> 
> There's no way he really has a picture of Sir Bobby on the wall. He's probably got a picture of himself.
> 
> I wonder what the 'AP' on his shirt stands for. My guess is 'A Prick'.


Award needs to be revoked as of today.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Cahill ut*

Giroud is such a cracking striker.

No surprise only the mongs abuse him on here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543848851552354304


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Cahill ut*

Brad Jones and five at the back rumoured for tomorrow. 

Not a fan of this.


----------



## DA

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Bradley Jones>>>The Mig

5 at the back means an extra 25% chance of a massive fuck up from a defender

This team selection is gonna be lelworthy. Won't even get an effort on target. Start Jerome Sinclair imo


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Apparently it's a 3-5-2 formation for us. Jones in goals? Fuck me. Don't mind giving the guy a chance but a lot pressure on him considering its againts United.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*



Destiny said:


> Apparently it's a 3-5-2 formation for us. Jones in goals? Fuck me. Don't mind giving the guy a chance but a lot pressure on him considering its againts United.


United will go 3-5-2 also and it'll be a shite game separated by one goal with a pena and a red.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Christmas is fucking ruined if we lose tomorrow.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Jones playing and potentially Markovic up front. The best we can hope for is that Markovic slaps De Gea, De Gea cries (no injury though because I'm not cruel) so we have a chance of scoring despite having ten men. We won't though, because we're gash and still won't have a shot on target.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Neither team has been impressive this season (as a Chelsea fan I reserve the right to say that for everyone), but United scores goals at least. RVP hasn't been as donkey recently, so he'll probably get one. Not even sure if Liverpool will get on the scoresheet. Markovic up front would be lel, but its worth a try when your other options are Lambert and Borini. Two things are certain, Sterling will dive in the box and will appeal for a penalty, and Flopcao won't score.

Just noticed the thread title change, top bantz.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Cahill ut*



BANTER CLAUS said:


> MOTM. Das it mane.
> 
> There's no way he really has a picture of Sir Bobby on the wall. He's probably got a picture of himself.
> 
> I wonder what the 'AP' on his shirt stands for. My guess is 'A Prick'.


To my biggest fan,

Sometimes that haters will hate. Just remember that you're Alan fucking Pardew.

Yours,
Pards.

#IAmFootball

(#RosickyIsNot #Bantz)


----------



## sexytyrone97

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Solid performance by Palace yesterday, but we were let down by minor mistakes. Bolasie's form as of late has been immense, but he desperately needs someone to work with. I fail to understand why Warnock is playing Chamakh as our striker, but I guess it makes sense, because the options are ridiculously slim and he makes a good fist of it. Our options for the next two weeks will be poor if he has done a hammy. As the commentators said all game though, that has to be the focus in January. It also still doesn't make sense to me as to why we sent Glenn Murray away on loan. He could play that role - better than Gayle or Campbell at least. Zaha was quite poor last night. Puncheon should start over him imo. 

Oh yeah, and fuck Peter Crouch (still the GOAT though). :jose


----------



## DA

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Markovic? :drake1

PLAY RAHEEM UP FRONT


----------



## united_07

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544053844888813568
Been reliable for team news recently


----------



## DA

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Makes me sad that I'm not even remotely confident that we can score against that defense


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

can't see Wilson starting tbh

isn't Rafael fit again?

DDG

Rafael Evans Rojo Young

Valencia Carrick Fellaini/Herrera Mata

Rooney RVP

in some weird formation imo


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*



ANDERSON'S XMAS STOCKING FULL OF JOY!~ said:


> can't see Wilson starting tbh
> 
> isn't Rafael fit again?
> 
> DDG
> 
> Rafael Evans Rojo Young
> 
> Valencia Carrick Fellaini/Herrera Mata
> 
> Rooney RVP
> 
> in some weird formation imo


Didn't see rafael in training pics on Friday? Unless I'm mistaken but he could be back for next weekend maybe. 



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544053844888813568
> Been reliable for team news recently


Argh Mata starting over Herrera who think been better addition in this game. Least mata be on left of diamond which is better then what was v saints which in a cm 3 in 3-5-2 shape but not area mata excel at which is I'm the hole also unless mata shows his true form rather then what he did on Monday which is misplay/try simple 5 yard ball to sides or behind him & nothing else then pointless having him in the starting 11 right now. Seems to me that LvG wants play left footer there on left side of diamond to add balance to the side. Big if that is the case then I would of gone with Adnan instead. As he is in middle technically which think see him play better, be on left side in middle so drift to left naturally which think he is flank he prefers rather then right & add more direct pace with his dribbling skills from deeper that Mata doesn't have.

Wilson has start for me just has to I think starts have great chance of scoring a few really believe that. He add pace to side we lacked on Monday night & if Liverpool want play back 3 then I fancy him & us cause Liverpool defence havoc & Liverpool either drop off meaning back 5 & struggle get out or be space down flanks for Wilson makes runs into. 

Got the rest of team potentially right though. If that is the starting 11 then the bench prob be Lingerdaard, jones, Blackett, falcao, adnan, Herrera & fletch then?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*



> De Gea, Valencia, Jones, Evans, Young, Carrick, Fellaini, Mata, Rooney, van Persie, Wilson.
> subs:Lindegaard, McNair, Blackett, Herrera, Fletcher, Januzaj, Falcao


he was almost right, wonder if Rojo has picked up an in injury


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Confirmed #LFC XI to face Manchester United: Jones, Skrtel, Lovren, Johnson, Moreno, Henderson, Allen, Gerrard, Coutinho, Lallana, Sterling.

confused, is johnson the cb today?

balotelli on the bench


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Why does everyone think we're playing 3 cbs? Couldn't it be a back four of Johnson Skrtel Lovren Moreno?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

just the way its written looks weird is all


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Both teams look to be lining up 3-5-2? Which could be interesting. But both teams starting 11 could go from wingback shape to flat back 4 actually looking at the team sheets on paper. 

Rojo must of picked up a injury if not made bench & Jones had come in whose been out for 2 months. Actually Evans & jones would be another new cb partnership if are playing in a back 4. Don't feel confident if it is back 3 cos Evans doesn't look settled in that shape & carrick is playing deeper which means lose control in cm 3 I hope we are playing a diamond as suit us lot more. 

Wilson starting as side is correct choice he adds genuine pace with & without ball. Its a big gamble but a exciting one by LvG. Lack pace in side without adnan rafael di Maria Herrera & shaw is so clear that with Wilson someone up top who has that pace to be a threat is IMO a good decision. Really hope has a good game today & think that he will to.


----------



## DA

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

we winning today yo


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

I have been off here for a couple of months, and I come back and managed to EVENTUALLY find this thread.

Brilliant title change guys.

On topic: I can see Gylfi scoring against us. I'm actually going for a 2-2 draw. Bony and Gylfi to score for Swansea, we'll have Eriksen and Kane score.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Jones & Evans, the crocked brothers? Oh god, Rojo was not great, but he was atleast average. Please let it be a back 4. No way another new defensive combo would hold up if its a back 3.

Mata over Herrera? Granted Herrera has made a few mistakes in the last 2 games or so, but Mata was horrid against Southampton. Maybe LvG is looking to exploit Liverpool's inexperienced goalie - Mata has a few goals under his belt and would take his chances against Brad Jones if he gets them.

Its a win-win situation for Liverpool. If they beat us, they beat us. If we beat them, we'd be doing them a favor by speeding up the sacking of Rodgers.

EDIT: Apparently, its reported to be 3-5-2. Fuck, LvG's got some weird fascination for this formation.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*



Sliver C said:


> Jones & Evans, the crocked brothers? Oh god, Rojo was not great, but he was atleast average. Please let it be a back 4. No way another new defensive combo would hold up if its a back 3.
> 
> Mata over Herrera? Granted Herrera has made a few mistakes in the last 2 games or so, but Mata was horrid against Southampton. *Maybe LvG is looking to exploit Liverpool's inexperienced goalie* - Mata has a few goals under his belt and would take his chances against Brad Jones if he gets them.
> 
> Its a win-win situation for Liverpool. If they beat us, they beat us. If we beat them, we'd be doing them a favor by speeding up the sacking of Rodgers.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently, its reported to be 3-5-2. Fuck, LvG's got some weird fascination for this formation.


Jones is inexperienced to you? 139 games is inexperienced? :hayden3


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

So much not to like about that team. So slow.

Jones is our best defender IMO but like Evans he always has a mare on his first game back from a layoff.

Liverpool to dominate the game.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

I'm still baffled when I see Utd in 3rd to be quite honest, especially considering how poor they have been.


----------



## kingfunkel

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

How can anyone play with cracked ribs? Surely that's not possibly


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Jones is inexperienced to you? 139 games is inexperienced? :hayden3


:$ Shoulda meant he didn't start the entire last season except a couple of games.



JSullivan said:


> I'm still baffled when I see Utd in 3rd to be quite honest, especially considering how poor they have been.


Not surprising considering every other team has been shit except for City and Chelsea.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

#AVBIn


----------



## Rush

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Only offside by about 1000 yards. Typical decision goes the way of United. Such a fucking joke.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

If only Sterling could finish damn it. That 2nd goal though, offside and its not even hard to see that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

We lie, we cheat, we steal.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

How are we losing to these? 

Hahahahahah.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Liverpool are always good for a laugh. Come on United! The final nail in the coffin of Rodgers.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Rodgers now has that offside excuse to save his job for the next couple of weeks. He's probably writing an essay to memorize for post match.

Offside or not, United were better. De Gea was simply brilliant as usual, of course.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*



Sliver C said:


> Rodgers now has that offside excuse to save his job for the next couple of weeks. He's probably writing an essay to memorize for post match.
> 
> Offside or not, United were better. De Gea was simply brilliant as usual, of course.


United have not been better. That's just bias talk.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

We've been so, so poor. Jones, Mata, Wilson and Rooney have been horrendous. Rooney spent the last 10 minutes giving the ball away horribly and then fouling. He at least has the excuse of being out of position. 

Fellaini is going to get sent off. He's actually been pretty good defensively after an awful start. He made some great tackles but he'll mistime one sooner or later. If he doesn't, Jones certainly will. We wont finish with 11 and we'll need another goal.

Carrick and De Gea have been our best players. Valencia has been decent too. 

Lucky to be 2-0 up. Should get Herrera on ASAP, for any of Mata/Fellaini/Wilson. We're crying out for a player like him. Not sure why he didn't start.

Balotelli to score and Liverpool will equalise.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Being 2-0 up, we should scrape a draw out of this now which wouldn't be a disaster.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*



Slient Alarm said:


> Being 2-0 up, we should scrape a draw out of this now which wouldn't be a disaster.


Oh stop it.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*



Destiny said:


> How are we losing to these?
> 
> Hahahahahah.


coz you're utter shite m8, that's how


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*



Slient Alarm said:


> Being 2-0 up, we should scrape a draw out of this now which wouldn't be a disaster.


Is it just me or does this guy hate Manchester United?


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Oh my goodness! DE GEA!


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Sterling ffs


----------



## ABK

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Sterling needs serious work on his finishing.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

De Gea! :mark:


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

De Gea going all GOAT. He seriously has been SAF's last precious gift to United.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

De Gea has been the difference between the 2 sides. Both have been shit. Although as soon as i type that we gift a goal to United, point still remains.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

*BRENDAN RODGERS IS A FOOTBALLING GENIUS *​


----------



## EGame

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

#prayforbrendan


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Piss of Suarez why did you leave us

:jose


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*



UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> PLAY RAHEEM UP FRONT












What a finisher.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*



ANDERSON'S XMAS STOCKING FULL OF JOY!~ said:


> coz you're utter shite m8, that's how


You're not wrong. United have been really poor. Goes to show how bad we are.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

DAS IT MANE 

DAS IT


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

If Van Gaal has a daughter, he needs to let her ride the fuck out of De Gea. What a monster he's been this season.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

De Gea is a monster, best in the world right now. Second half we played some great stuff. Fellaini recovered again from a bad start and was excellent. RVP looks sharp again.

So promising. The difference between the team were the finishing and keepers. We had 3 world class finishers, Liverpool had zero.

6 in a row. We run the table from here. Chelsea and City will be runnin' SCURED come January.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

Saved by De Gea again. Its the same story as the Southampton game with some differences. United converted their chances while Soton and Liverpool were horrendous at finishing (lol @ Sterling). The difference being that Southampton were actually a tougher and better side than Liverpool against us. Bad news for Liverpool btw.

Fellaini's got a Jekyll and Hyde side to him. He's the big beast who played brilliantly in games like the one against Chelsea, but he's also the lumbering oaf who gifted that goal to Soton. Against Liverpool today, he was a bit of both - helped out defensively, but was shite otherwise.

LvG needs to take a look at why the performance is so average. De Gea can't keep saving everyone's backsides.

Oh and RVP looked better in the late parts of the game. Good that the finishing is down to a science now, certainly a plus.


----------



## seabs

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

*Incoming Liverpool fans saying they were unlucky because they couldn't finish. No you were shit and deserved nothing because you couldn't finish. You may as well say if we could defend we'd have got a draw. But you can't ointandlaugh

Should extend the Ballon D'Or voting so David can win it imo. Just incredible. Would rather we didn't force him to be such a superstar though but yeah it's impossible to get CBs working together when none of them play successive games together. Young and Valencia have both been fantastic at wing back though. Fellaini is garbage and needs dropping for Herrera ASAP. Clinical going forward again at last. Shame that De Gea's performance will outshine Van Persie's who was outstanding. 2nd is probably offside but didn't win us the match and we deserve that bit of luck with decisions this season. Hard to really criticise the linesman given how hard it was to see the glancing touch even on replay. *


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*



Gandhi said:


>


ut


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

The performances from United have been average because we haven't had a settle starting XI, the fact we have played a different back four practically every game doesn't help and is why we look so nervy and anxious at times at the back. It has been a very disjointed performance at times but at least we're scoring goals and having moments of brilliance which is carrying us to results but it will definitely have to get better soon which I'm sure it will once some of our key players return to full fitness. Also, De Gea is DE GOD, another reason why we've maintained and secured so many points so far this season.

Liverpool played some neat little football but they lacked that quality finish whereas when United did start to pick up the pace and play those intricate little passes it would lead to a quality finish. Yes, we were lucky with the 2nd goal but United did deserve the 3 points due to a world class goalkeeper and from being clinical in the final third, both things which Liverpool severely lack.

What a transformation Fellaini had; first half I thought he was dire and sloppy for most of it but second half he was a monster and did a fantastic job defensively, he gave the Liverpool players no time on the ball and tracked them down well. Young and Valencia had another solid showing, Carrick was great as usual and Evans was hit and miss. Rooney had a decent game, Van Persie was lethal and looked so good in the second half. Mata had some decent moments, Herrera had a great cameo appearance as did Falcao. Wilson was disappointing but his time will come.

Oh and :lmao at the comment about United getting a lucky decision, like we've had that this season. So butthurt.

Vital 3 points, Liverpool are back where they belong, onwards and upwards for United.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Sraight from the off Rodgers made a terrible decision in both dropping Lucas and putting back together the partnership of Lovren and Skrtel. 

The performance was decent if you compare it to our previous displays this season but still a horrendous attempt at finishing. 

Gerrard and Allen may as well have not laced up their boots, absolutely no presence in midfield. Can must be scratching his luscious hair wondering what he has to do to get a game, his last game he scored in and gets dropped immediately after? Lolworthy.

Defence is shambolic, no need to go in to that.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Fellaini was excellent.

Twice as many tackles as anyone on the pitch and blocked 4 shots. He was shaky to start the game was but probably the best outfield player in the 2nd half. 3rd goal was all him.

I'd have him in the team over Mata. Who was mediocre again.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*

:lmao :lmao :lmao brilliant result, our players can finish.




I gay love de gea


----------



## united_07

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*










also strange move for Rodgers to drop Gerrard today 8*D



hopefully keep this run going into the new year


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

What Valencia did to lallana and Allen :ti


----------



## The Monster

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

David de Gea is something else while our defence can go to utter shit his there bail us out. Never seen gk display like that in big game at OT from gk even from big Pete or vds & I mean that. 

I'm Starting run out fingers to count how many saves made that right out of top drawer not just this season but all year & since joined. One of SAF last buys as manager but maybe one of best over whole reign? Now if only we can sign DdG up for another 4-5 years though just offer him blank cheque & get it done I don't care how just do it please also DdG is only 24 to. Think about it as most gk hit prime normally when there are 29-31 not 22-24. Deserved motm. 

Thought Gary Neville was spot on when said Liverpool offering more jabs without any knock out hit while we looked more prepared for the battle & more clinal up top which where it counts. Also DdG was having another stormer which helped to.

Liverpool started game very well but when sterling save was shot & we broke up other end & Rooney scored I thought Liverpool game plan of pressing high & moving ball quick fizzled out. After that started pressing less & passes only to sterling who make some good movement but couldn't score but if couldn't find sterling didnt look like had plan B in attack. 

2nd goal is offside no doubt RvP flicks it on but think only 1 Liverpool player in box asks if its offside rest accept that it is. Maybe that's due because none of Liverpool players saw that RvP touch & on live play I didn't personally see that but on replay It become a lot clearer. But even so have defenders in box all them in line & allow RvP get head to ball but mata ghosts in unnoticed. Ok yes offside but why didn't anyone spot him before hand? Shouldn't of counted but 2-0 before HT & Liverpool now forced into going all out in 2nd half to get back into this game leaving more space on break for us. 

Balotelli sub I thought had positive effect on Liverpool game & lallana looks like carrying that broken rib injury don't think playing him was right call when Felliani got that yellow on him for late foul see lallana struggled find way into this game not good idea play him while his injured. It's going to do more harm then good long term there. Anyway balotelli had good 2nd half he added more focal point to Liverpool attack. Meaning sterling drift about more off balotelli & balotelli movement caused our defence 3 issues when he drifted wider & space opened up for Liverpool runners & likes of Continho & sterling starting dribbling with ball into space he made. He also meant Liverpool go more direct & balotelli hold up ball & play off to others in final 3rd parts of the game. What balotelli did today then didnt do before hand was makes run in & around box bit more. I've not seen that enough from him since he joined Liverpool which maybe why created as many chances as they did also us being so poor at back at times played it part there to. But least showed more desire make a run get ball or find another Liverpool player in attacking 3rd.

2nd half I thought we looked bit better oddly even though Liverpool still created chances but felt like we were waiting for our moment to hit on break & get the 3rd to kill off the game. I thought LvG made clever & quick tactically switch when Rodgers took off monero & put on Marković on he went to a diamond shape so LvG took off Wilson for Herrera ASAP & went with his own diamond. Simple but effective didnt want Liverpool out number us in cm then put Rooney further up top meaning more threat on break that way which exactly what happens for RvP goal. Felliani now in diamond & nicks ball & plays to mata who in space on the break & mata plays 2 passes that are superb. The first to Rooney weight on it is inch perfect who then messes up easy ball to RvP across box but Lovren cocks up clearance & mata onto ball plays cute reserve pass to RvP whose onside that fools everyone & RvP sticks it in to get the 3rd goal. 

After that Liverpool created few more good chances but DdG there make some great saves. Thought Liverpool would score today & should of really but half reason for that was due to them having better creative intent to them this time but also because we were making silly mistakes at back with poor passes or not tracking Liverpool runners. Think 3rd goal saw Liverpool call it a day mentally. As they started playing more silly passes & making silly fouls even though we never went to get a 4th we always looked like team who if wanted to step it up a notch Or two could got a 4th on the break cause space there to do so & Liverpool making to many mistakes themselves that could pounce of their misfortunes. 

When win 3-0 at home against rival & gk wins motm then kind of sums up game but while at times we weren't good at back I thought Liverpool were less then impressive themselves. Last season came OT full of arrogance (in good way) but team full of confidence & in form. Had a game plan & battered us 3-0 always in control & they deserved win that day. Today game plan seemed to be find sterling in 1st half & he will do something to get us a goal but in 2nd half it was better from them but never looked like were in control game or that crave us open most of Liverpool best moments came off our mistakes but never time piled on pressure or like last season use pace & movement of sterling, sturridge & saurez to hit on break. Had no pace or much movement which opposite to what made them click last season I also thought Liverpool cm were so poor. 

Allen, Gerrard & Henderson didnt have good game maybe just my feeling on that but game passes them all by. Allen out muscled in cm area & Lucas should played help in that area to protect Liverpool defence & Gerrard I didn't notice all game until got yellow card Tbf didnt make any passes forward due to lack pace & movement Liverpool had in attack but all passes square simple balls nothing to them also in defensive side game amount times let players ghost in behind him off ball was worryingly bad. Henderson who making late runs off ball last season from deep area was staying back & I know playing wingback didnt help him here but with diamond switch he still always stayed on edge box. None of his passes were incisive & only made 1 run with ball which saw balotelli shot saved apart from that just pass to team mates & go nowhere with it. 

6 wins on spin is ace. It was not great display overall but won this game without our 6 major summer signings starting which shows difference LvG has made since took over. Said this before today that more determination, spirit & fight in us then last season want win battle more & prepared for mentally side of games just as were in 12-13 under saf which think what RvP keeps saying in his interviews. Also the fans are something else loved that carrying team through games when going through rough patches just as were last season to but getting rewarded with those chants this season rather then with crushing loses & draws looking beat before kick off. 

Special mention to carrick who was brilliant once again who since been back we not lost game when in the team. RvP who I've been critical on as of late but last 2-3 weeks been a heck of a lot better also now showing got that fight in him again with work off ball which not happened in 18 months but also LvG taking off jones who tired badly at 70min mark for McNair a great touch which many didnt pick up on but I will. Yes McNair was poor v saints & was right be subbed off but here what LvG is saying is. "I have faith in you still, now so show me I'm right bringing you on & get us a clean sheet late on please." Top class but his arrogant & not saf who doesn't have that kind gesture in him huh Rene, you plank. 

Team still needs a lot more work to it but with players returning soon over Xmas period into Jan & hopefully bring in few in Jan window to (if we can). Then we can really start pushing on some more in 2nd half of the season. A 10 point ago to Liverpool already who are in race finish in top4 to is massive advantage to have already at this stage of the season. I Still don't buy the we are in title race line but can't fault the spirit & belief team showing to say that as club size Manchester United should be fighting for & winning league titles but this season aim is still get a CL spot which we are well on course to do so now after such big win against rival club in Liverpool.

I'm Over the moon we the win & nice be excited to watch us play each week now unlike last season were I was dreading each game. Which shows what difference a year can make. Last time was this excited to see us play was maybe 06-07 even though not playing well & not at our best I'm enjoying ride while were winning. Next up is Aston villa away in 6 days time hopefully di Maria is back then.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: Diving Cahill ut*



JSullivan said:


> On topic: I can see Gylfi scoring against us. I'm actually going for a 2-2 draw. Bony and Gylfi to score for Swansea, we'll have Eriksen and Kane score.


I've got the Bony and Kane bit right so far...


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Look, I'm not gonna kiss the team's ass saying we deserved to win.

Our owners are the definition of pure carelessness.
BR is the definition of pure shite.
The team is the definition of pure laziness.

United have the best goalkeeper in the world, they deserved to win fair and square.

So what I'm trying to say is..

we're shit.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Guys I have won £2.68 today on my bets. We livin the good life now brehs. Gonna go buy me a Yazoo and a packet of Mini Cheddars to celebrate. We're all gone make it.






:dance2


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Frijj > Yazoo

Yazoo tastes like it's been diluted with tons of tap water.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Give us couple of defensive signings in Jan (Ron Vlaar on the cheap and Strootman/that cunt from Juventus anyone??), we can still sneak in and win this.

Just got back from OT today (which is unusual cos i dont do home games, but got in on a freebie to the north stand 2nd tier), cracking atmosphere for once, scousers got wrapped up on the way out, so no fun there, but a great day otherwise!!

De Gea is fucking amazing.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

I concur with the Frijj love in.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



The Monster said:


> David de Gea is something else while our defence can go to utter shit his there bail us out. Never seen gk display like that in big game at OT from gk even from big Pete or vds & I mean that.
> 
> I'm Starting run out fingers to count how many saves made that right out of top drawer not just this season but all year & since joined. One of SAF last buys as manager but maybe one of best over whole reign? Now if only we can sign DdG up for another 4-5 years though just offer him blank cheque & get it done I don't care how just do it please also DdG is only 24 to. Think about it as most gk hit prime normally when there are 29-31 not 22-24. Deserved motm.
> 
> Thought Gary Neville was spot on when said Liverpool offering more jabs without any knock out hit while we looked more prepared for the battle & more clinal up top which where it counts. Also DdG was having another stormer which helped to.
> 
> Liverpool started game very well but when sterling save was shot & we broke up other end & Rooney scored I thought Liverpool game plan of pressing high & moving ball quick fizzled out. After that started pressing less & passes only to sterling who make some good movement but couldn't score but if couldn't find sterling didnt look like had plan B in attack.
> 
> 2nd goal is offside no doubt RvP flicks it on but think only 1 Liverpool player in box asks if its offside rest accept that it is. Maybe that's due because none of Liverpool players saw that RvP touch & on live play I didn't personally see that but on replay It become a lot clearer. But even so have defenders in box all them in line & allow RvP get head to ball but mata ghosts in unnoticed. Ok yes offside but why didn't anyone spot him before hand? Shouldn't of counted but 2-0 before HT & Liverpool now forced into going all out in 2nd half to get back into this game leaving more space on break for us.
> 
> Balotelli sub I thought had positive effect on Liverpool game & lallana looks like carrying that broken rib injury don't think playing him was right call when Felliani got that yellow on him for late foul see lallana struggled find way into this game not good idea play him while his injured. It's going to do more harm then good long term there. Anyway balotelli had good 2nd half he added more focal point to Liverpool attack. Meaning sterling drift about more off balotelli & balotelli movement caused our defence 3 issues when he drifted wider & space opened up for Liverpool runners & likes of Continho & sterling starting dribbling with ball into space he made. He also meant Liverpool go more direct & balotelli hold up ball & play off to others in final 3rd parts of the game. What balotelli did today then didnt do before hand was makes run in & around box bit more. I've not seen that enough from him since he joined Liverpool which maybe why created as many chances as they did also us being so poor at back at times played it part there to. But least showed more desire make a run get ball or find another Liverpool player in attacking 3rd.
> 
> 2nd half I thought we looked bit better oddly even though Liverpool still created chances but felt like we were waiting for our moment to hit on break & get the 3rd to kill off the game. I thought LvG made clever & quick tactically switch when Rodgers took off monero & put on Marković on he went to a diamond shape so LvG took off Wilson for Herrera ASAP & went with his own diamond. Simple but effective didnt want Liverpool out number us in cm then put Rooney further up top meaning more threat on break that way which exactly what happens for RvP goal. Felliani now in diamond & nicks ball & plays to mata who in space on the break & mata plays 2 passes that are superb. The first to Rooney weight on it is inch perfect who then messes up easy ball to RvP across box but Lovren cocks up clearance & mata onto ball plays cute reserve pass to RvP whose onside that fools everyone & RvP sticks it in to get the 3rd goal.
> 
> After that Liverpool created few more good chances but DdG there make some great saves. Thought Liverpool would score today & should of really but half reason for that was due to them having better creative intent to them this time but also because we were making silly mistakes at back with poor passes or not tracking Liverpool runners. Think 3rd goal saw Liverpool call it a day mentally. As they started playing more silly passes & making silly fouls even though we never went to get a 4th we always looked like team who if wanted to step it up a notch Or two could got a 4th on the break cause space there to do so & Liverpool making to many mistakes themselves that could pounce of their misfortunes.
> 
> When win 3-0 at home against rival & gk wins motm then kind of sums up game but while at times we weren't good at back I thought Liverpool were less then impressive themselves. Last season came OT full of arrogance (in good way) but team full of confidence & in form. Had a game plan & battered us 3-0 always in control & they deserved win that day. Today game plan seemed to be find sterling in 1st half & he will do something to get us a goal but in 2nd half it was better from them but never looked like were in control game or that crave us open most of Liverpool best moments came off our mistakes but never time piled on pressure or like last season use pace & movement of sterling, sturridge & saurez to hit on break. Had no pace or much movement which opposite to what made them click last season I also thought Liverpool cm were so poor.
> 
> Allen, Gerrard & Henderson didnt have good game maybe just my feeling on that but game passes them all by. Allen out muscled in cm area & Lucas should played help in that area to protect Liverpool defence & Gerrard I didn't notice all game until got yellow card Tbf didnt make any passes forward due to lack pace & movement Liverpool had in attack but all passes square simple balls nothing to them also in defensive side game amount times let players ghost in behind him off ball was worryingly bad. Henderson who making late runs off ball last season from deep area was staying back & I know playing wingback didnt help him here but with diamond switch he still always stayed on edge box. None of his passes were incisive & only made 1 run with ball which saw balotelli shot saved apart from that just pass to team mates & go nowhere with it.
> 
> 6 wins on spin is ace. It was not great display overall but won this game without our 6 major summer signings starting which shows difference LvG has made since took over. Said this before today that more determination, spirit & fight in us then last season want win battle more & prepared for mentally side of games just as were in 12-13 under saf which think what RvP keeps saying in his interviews. Also the fans are something else loved that carrying team through games when going through rough patches just as were last season to but getting rewarded with those chants this season rather then with crushing loses & draws looking beat before kick off.
> 
> Special mention to carrick who was brilliant once again who since been back we not lost game when in the team. RvP who I've been critical on as of late but last 2-3 weeks been a heck of a lot better also now showing got that fight in him again with work off ball which not happened in 18 months but also LvG taking off jones who tired badly at 70min mark for McNair a great touch which many didnt pick up on but I will. Yes McNair was poor v saints & was right be subbed off but here what LvG is saying is. "I have faith in you still, now so show me I'm right bringing you on & get us a clean sheet late on please." Top class but his arrogant & not saf who doesn't have that kind gesture in him huh Rene, you plank.
> 
> Team still needs a lot more work to it but with players returning soon over Xmas period into Jan & hopefully bring in few in Jan window to (if we can). Then we can really start pushing on some more in 2nd half of the season. A 10 point ago to Liverpool already who are in race finish in top4 to is massive advantage to have already at this stage of the season. I Still don't buy the we are in title race line but can't fault the spirit & belief team showing to say that as club size Manchester United should be fighting for & winning league titles but this season aim is still get a CL spot which we are well on course to do so now after such big win against rival club in Liverpool.
> 
> I'm Over the moon we the win & nice be excited to watch us play each week now unlike last season were I was dreading each game. Which shows what difference a year can make. Last time was this excited to see us play was maybe 06-07 even though not playing well & not at our best I'm enjoying ride while were winning. Next up is Aston villa away in 6 days time hopefully di Maria is back then.


Repped


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Sleeping through my alarm so I didn't have to watch that garbage proved to be good decision. 

I don't even know about football anymore. It's supposed to be an escape from the monotony of everyday life but if that's what I'm going to be subjected to this season it's not in any way worth my time. Being depressed and sad over football ain't worth it. Later.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

deep man


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Pray4hank.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Som result this would be for Spurs.

Eriksen is class.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Sleeping through my alarm so I didn't have to watch that garbage proved to be good decision.
> 
> I don't even know about football anymore. It's supposed to be an escape from the monotony of everyday life but if that's what I'm going to be subjected to this season it's not in any way worth my time. Being depressed and sad over football ain't worth it. Later.


----------



## EGame

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Fanjawi said:


> Look, I'm not gonna kiss the team's ass saying we deserved to win.
> 
> Our owners are the definition of pure carelessness.
> BR is the definition of pure shite.
> The team is the definition of pure laziness.
> 
> United have the best goalkeeper in the world, they deserved to win fair and square.
> 
> So what I'm trying to say is..
> 
> we're shit.





Hank Scorpio said:


> Sleeping through my alarm so I didn't have to watch that garbage proved to be good decision.
> 
> I don't even know about football anymore. It's supposed to be an escape from the monotony of everyday life but if that's what I'm going to be subjected to this season it's not in any way worth my time. Being depressed and sad over football ain't worth it. Later.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Sleeping through my alarm so I didn't have to watch that garbage proved to be good decision.
> 
> I don't even know about football anymore. It's supposed to be an escape from the monotony of everyday life but if that's what I'm going to be subjected to this season it's not in any way worth my time. Being depressed and sad over football ain't worth it. Later.


----------



## JSullivan

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Definitely a lot happier with the actual result. 3 of the 4 I named scored. 1-2 instead of 2-2 as I'd guessed.

Good 3 points for us


----------



## EGame

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

What's the news on Breton Rodgers? Is he gonna get the ole sacking tomorrow? 

Gotta give it up to United on turning the season around by getting Van Gaal. I would give my left nut to have Van Gaal at Barca.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Eddie Howe is going to absolutely bury Rodgers on Wednesday. Can't wait.


----------



## EGame

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

saw that on twitter earlier :haha


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



EGame said:


>


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Talk of sacking Brenners is fucking ludicrous, yes he should have done better so far this season, yes he should have spent the Suarez money more wisely, but christ almighty, you dont become hopeless overnight. Its like with Pardew, far too many people twant to show what a super fan they are by chanting anti management stuff, making websites and flags, and generally being cunty. Knee jerk wankers. Look at the fucking arsenal fans wanting rid of wenger!! fucking joke.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

ridiculous match. deserve to lose if we can't finish any chance.

lovren should be flogged.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

I'll take suggestions on what Hank Scorpio's new name should be. Ain't pulling this one back.


----------



## DA

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



BANTER CLAUS said:


>


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Who the chuff is that girl in your avatar? Id muff her out so much it'd be like wearing her as a helmet.


----------



## DA

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



thevaliumkid said:


> Who the chuff is that girl in your avatar? Id muff her out so much it'd be like wearing her as a helmet.


BACK THE FUCK OFF, BROTHER :kobe

You shall do no such thing

Seabs plz remove this man from the premises


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> BACK THE FUCK OFF, BROTHER :kobe
> 
> You shall do no such thing
> 
> Seabs plz remove this man from the premises



I'd have a go also lad, I'd be greatly satisfied in not satisfying her.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



thevaliumkid said:


> Who the chuff is that girl in your avatar? Id muff her out so much it'd be like wearing her as a helmet.


ut

United will make top 4, might close in on City during the busy Christmas period (seeing as City have some key players injured). They weren't great defensively, if not for De Gea and Liverpool's striking inefficiency it could have been bad. Still plenty of positives on the United front. Strikers are scoring. Also, they have a lot of players out. Once they get a consistent back four going, they will pick up results more convincingly. 

Liverpool might have to spend for another striker in the next window. Sturridge's fitness is bemusing everyone. Its possible he'll be shelved for longer throughout the season. Rumors that Balotelli will be sold to make way for whoever. That must be a career-killer, being sold halfaway through a season.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Taylor Swift's Christmas Song said:


> ut
> 
> United will make top 4, might close in on City during the busy Christmas period (seeing as City have some key players injured). They weren't great defensively, if not for De Gea and Liverpool's striking inefficiency it could have been bad. Still plenty of positives on the United front. Strikers are scoring. Also, they have a lot of players out. Once they get a consistent back four going, they will pick up results more convincingly.
> 
> Liverpool might have to spend for another striker in the next window. Sturridge's fitness is bemusing everyone. Its possible he'll be shelved for longer throughout the season. Rumors that Balotelli will be sold to make way for whoever. That must be a career-killer, being sold halfaway through a season.


Oh i agree in a lot of ways, i always said this season would be about rebuilding, BUT with a defensive singing, theres no reason we cant push whoever is top right to the wire.
City and Chelsea also have the fixture congestion of champions league etc, those games will pile up, as will injuries and suspensions. Weve had enough inuries so far this season, hopefully we'll have a clear run once we've got all our players fit again (fingers crossed). We CAN win it, but its unlikely this season.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Taylor Swift's Christmas Song said:


> ut
> 
> United will make top 4, might close in on City during the busy Christmas period (seeing as City have some key players injured). They weren't great defensively, if not for De Gea and Liverpool's striking inefficiency it could have been bad. Still plenty of positives on the United front. Strikers are scoring. Also, they have a lot of players out. Once they get a consistent back four going, they will pick up results more convincingly.
> 
> Liverpool might have to spend for another striker in the next window. Sturridge's fitness is bemusing everyone. Its possible he'll be shelved for longer throughout the season. Rumors that Balotelli will be sold to make way for whoever. That must be a career-killer, being sold halfaway through a season.


Top 4? That was in the bank when Liverpool sold Suarez.

We're coming for YOU. 8 points is nothing. We'll be top in March. Heard it hear first.

Top in March. Remember.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Irish Jet said:


> Top 4? That was in the bank when Liverpool sold Suarez.
> 
> We're coming for YOU. 8 points is nothing. We'll be top in March. Heard it hear first.
> 
> Top in March. Remember.


Love your confidence lad 

Im optimistic. Bring on the scousers and Citeh, bring on your chelsea by the scoreeeeeee!!


----------



## Joel

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

:eyeroll

Onto more sane stuff. Please let there be goals for both sides tomorrow. A 0-0 would make me cry. No Baines or Yun goals/assists either. Should be a fun game though, but would have been better if Austin was available.


----------



## DA

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Lord bless the poor darlings this chap has muffed out and worn as a helmet

:Out


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Joel said:


> :eyeroll
> 
> Onto more sane stuff. Please let there be goals for both sides tomorrow. A 0-0 would make me cry. No Baines or Yun goals/assists either. Should be a fun game though, but would have been better if Austin was available.


Rocky gif is gold :maury


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> Lord bless the poor darlings this chap has muffed out and worn as a helmet
> 
> :Out


Many a poor young girl has awoken to find herself sat on my head


----------



## Joel

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



thevaliumkid said:


> Many a poor *young* girl has awoken to find herself sat on my head


:westbrook4


----------



## Hamada

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



thevaliumkid said:


> Many a poor young girl has awoken to find herself sat on my head


swagger_ROCKS alt confirmed.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Joel said:


> :westbrook4


Not THAT frikkin young mate, im 33 now!!! I cant fuck 18 year old girls anymore, im no clooney!!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

De Gea is in full on fucking superstar mode right now. Cunt's basically won them two of the last three United games I've watched. 

How sexy is Olivier Giroud, btw? Good grief.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> De Gea is in full on fucking superstar mode right now. Cunt's basically won them two of the last three United games I've watched.
> 
> *How sexy is Olivier Giroud, btw? Good grief.*


Overrated.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

In the fucking bin right this instant.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Slient Alarm said:


> Overrated.


He's the Scarlett Jo of football.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*










fuck you de gea


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

DE GEA :mark:

Liverpool :lol

good result that, much better than I expected and could've been had their strikers been able to finish


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Liam Miller said:


> He's the Scarlett Jo of football.


He's a prettyboy with his perfect hair and carefully maintained stubble.

Christ, I need to look at some tits after that previous sentence.










That's better.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

De Gea isn't too bad at all.

It's all good though, we gonna win Europa League which gets us into Chmapions League.

It's been the plan all along.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Destiny said:


> De Gea isn't too bad at all.
> 
> It's all good though, we gonna win Europa League which gets us into Chmapions League.
> 
> It's been the plan all along.



Would that mean 5 prem teams go into it or does 4th place miss out?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Liam Miller said:


> Would that mean 5 prem teams go into it or does 4th place miss out?


Pretty sure it's 5 teams that go.

Do United fans think they can keep this winning streak going?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Destiny said:


> Pretty sure it's 5 teams that go.
> 
> Do United fans think they can keep this winning streak going?


I've expected us to lose or draw the last 2 and the arsenal one, but that is normal from me.

But i'd be very shocked if we lost next week against brave villa unless rvp, rooney, ddg or carrick are injured, newcastle at home on boxing day will probably be a goalfest as will the spurs game days later i can't see us going 9 in 9 it just won't happen and then fucking stoke new years day away!! feck that.

Answer in short i think we'll get beat/draw over xmas, we've had a bit of luck recently gotta go against us soon.


----------



## Hamada

Anybody seen Grobbalaer being interviewed blaming everything on Mig? Wow.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

just watching motd now

congrats on the gold medal in diving chelsea. cahill getting away with that effort is hilarious.

CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT

nasty challenges from huddlestone and cahill too.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Cahill's dive was utterly spectacular, but Pocognoli's was fairly gorgeous as well. Pocognoli af least got up and knew he was getting booked. Cahill had the stones to actually look at the ref' like "MATE! Uwot?!" Conviction.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Cannot stand Gary Cahill. HAPPY needs to hurry up and get to an average level, which would mean he would be better than Cahill and will be able to replace him.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Not going to Newcastle as i always seem to get beaten up or in trouble with the dibble when i go, and im too old for that shit these days, but ive got my tickets sorted for Spurs and Stoke, weirdly it was the festive season last time i went to stoke, boxing day if i remember correctly, some of the younger lads were throwing fucking dustbins around on the concourse at half time, a week later blackburn fans were doing something similar (fuck knows why) and one landed on some poor twats head killing him.

Anyway, i dont see why we cant go 9 wins in a row with the fixtures we've got coming up, but football as we know is unpredictable, so we'll probably get stuffed by spurs


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

What I want in january.

Allen OUT
Balotelli OUT

Ochoa IN
Torres IN

Also BR Out.

-

Selling Allen will give Lallana a chance to play more. 

Ochoa is much better than both Mignolet and Jones combined.

Anything is better than Balotelli. Torres and Borini will play a good combination when Sturridge is injured.

And of course, BR out cause we need someone that actually knows what to do.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

lmao Torres and Borini. Jesus fucking Christ. Why don't you bring back Ian Rush and John Aldridge whilst you're at it?

Rodgers out is absolutely ridiculous too. Suarez or not, last season gives him at least a bit of time.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Roy Cropper's Plastic Bag said:


> lmao Torres and Borini. Jesus fucking Christ. Why don't you bring back Ian Rush and John Aldridge whilst you're at it?
> 
> Rodgers out is absolutely ridiculous too. Suarez or not, last season gives him at least a bit of time.


Go have a look on the echo forums or on RAWK, they are actually pining for King Kenny to come back!!!

"oooooh happy daaaaay"

:fergie


----------



## Death Rider

Fanjawi said:


> What I want in january.
> 
> Allen OUT
> Balotelli OUT
> 
> Ochoa IN
> Torres IN
> 
> Also BR Out.
> 
> -
> 
> Selling Allen will give Lallana a chance to play more.
> 
> Ochoa is much better than both Mignolet and Jones combined.
> 
> Anything is better than Balotelli. Torres and Borini will play a good combination when Sturridge is injured.
> 
> And of course, BR out cause we need someone that actually knows what to do.


You want torres in when we need strikers who can score?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

I hope they get Torres back. That'll even make up for us signing someone with a broken spine.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

If Torres comes back to Anfield he can be as good as he was before.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Oh and btw, the dippers are now approaching our 26 years without the title mark, who'd have thought that would happen when THIS was going on....


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Fanjawi said:


> If Torres comes back to Anfield he can be as good as he was before.


No he can't. He really can't.

Although I hope more than anything it happens.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Fanjawi said:


> Selling Allen will give Lallana a chance to play more.


You do realize that Allen is a holding midfielder whilst Lallana is an attacking one? Your defense is shite enough as it is, getting rid of Allen to put another attacker in will just see you concede more lmao.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Irish Jet said:


> No he can't. He really can't.
> 
> Although I hope more than anything it happens.


Agree, as much as i hate the scouse vermin, Torress was awesome at Anfield, but after his Chelsea experience, he's finished, done, kaput. Wouldnt be worth 2 bob.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Lol at the Rodgers out brigade, he's made some stupid mistakes this season but peole seem to have a short memory these days, the loss of Suarez and Sturridge would hurt any team and any manager. Wait till the end of the season to assess Rodgers, when we have Sturridge back and hopefully a new striker in.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Merry Jaxmas said:


> Lol at the Rodgers out brigade, he's made some stupid mistakes this season but peole seem to have a short memory these days, the loss of Suarez and Sturridge would hurt any team and any manager. Wait till the end of the season to assess Rodgers, when we have Sturridge back and hopefully a new striker in.


Agree with that as well, modern football is ridiculous, you lose a few on the spin and you're fans are calling for your head, look at the amount of managers Citeh had while we had Fergie (only using you as an example before you Berties get all pissy), its a joke. 
Same with everyone though.
Last season you finished 2nd, and a cock hair away from the title, playing some of the best football in Europe, much as it pains me to admit it, yes, you had Suarez, who despite being a detestable goofy cheating fuckwit, was a bloody good centre forward. But one player does not make a team. That football you played last season is still there, despite the absence of Shergar. 
Brenners has had a bad season so far, and he spunked money on that Citeh reject, even though he knew his attitude on the pitch stinks. But all managers make mistakes. Put simply, the Scouse board would be FOOLS to sack him, even at the end of the season, managers need time.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Liverpool passing Remy is the lolz, right?


----------



## Silver C

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Merry Jaxmas said:


> Lol at the Rodgers out brigade, he's made some stupid mistakes this season but peole seem to have a short memory these days, the loss of Suarez and Sturridge would hurt any team and any manager. Wait till the end of the season to assess Rodgers, when we have Sturridge back and hopefully a new striker in.


The loss of Ronaldo did not hurt United very badly.

The old phrase "deal with it" and all. Players injured or leaving should not affect the entire team's morale, especially one that finished within a whisker of winning the title. 

Bony or Remy were cheap buys that would have paid off richly. Or, if you wanted someone more expensive and flashy, Cavani and possibly Sanchez (with more persuasion).

Face it, Rodgers bought epic fails in the transfer market.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

That fucker from West Brom with the Brazilian sounding name would be a decent signing for the dippers imho.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Fanjawi said:


> What I want in january.
> 
> Allen OUT
> Balotelli OUT
> 
> Ochoa IN
> Torres IN
> 
> Also BR Out.
> 
> -
> 
> Selling Allen will give Lallana a chance to play more.
> 
> Ochoa is much better than both Mignolet and Jones combined.
> 
> Anything is better than Balotelli. Torres and Borini will play a good combination when Sturridge is injured.
> 
> And of course, BR out cause we need someone that actually knows what to do.


You are a complete muppet, please log off and never post again. You're the daft sod who wanted Balotelli in the first place. Torres is fucking finished, Rodgers is fine as manager, you have no fucking clue about anything. If i could slap 2 people on this forum i'd slap the shit out of you twice.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> You are a complete muppet, please log off and never post again. You're the daft sod who wanted Balotelli in the first place. Torres is fucking finished, Rodgers is fine as manager, you have no fucking clue about anything. If i could slap 2 people on this forum i'd slap the shit out of you twice.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Not on Rush's slap list.

:homer6


----------



## Jackal

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> You are a complete muppet, please log off and never post again. You're the daft sod who wanted Balotelli in the first place. *Torres is fucking finished*, Rodgers is fine as manager, you have no fucking clue about anything. If i could slap 2 people on this forum i'd slap the shit out of you twice.


He is. If Liverpool were ever going to have him back, it should have been when Gerrard had a little more left in the tank. Torres and Gerrard complemented each other well. Now, they're both finished.

Falco for Liverpool? Sterling and Sturridge feeding him. Big risk, but i can see a reward there somewhere. Can't see United taking Falco on at this rate.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Buzzard Follower said:


> He is. If Liverpool were ever going to have him back, it should have been when Gerrard had a little more left in the tank. Torres and Gerrard complemented each other well. Now, they're both finished.
> 
> *Falco* for Liverpool? Sterling and Sturridge feeding him. Big risk, but i can see a reward there somewhere. Can't see United taking Falco on at this rate.


He's seen Liverpool in the flesh. He's run a fucking mile currently. 

Plus he wouldn't be cheap.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*










Brendan Rodgers is a football genius.


----------



## seabs

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

*Wanting Torres back and thinking he could be a solution is a new low even for Fanjawi.*


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Sorry, but saying Sturridge being injured as an excuse for our performance won't do.

If you say that, you're basically saying we are a one man team. Look at United and how many injuries they have to deal with this season. Rodgers had big cash to spend, he should know, we can't build a team around Sturridge. Every big team relies on.. *a team*. If Ronaldo didn't play, Madrid will still be offering great performances and win. If Di Maria doesn't play, Man United can still be on top of the table.

Sorry, but when you compare all the players we were linked with over the summer, and who we actually bought, with the money we had, it's disappointing - no excuses. Top 4 is too much to ask.

Look at all teams fighting for the top. 

Chelsea and Man City fighting for the championship. Possibly even United, why not. Arsenal fighting for the fourth spot. Everton, Spurs fighting for Europa League spot. 

And then there is Liverpool. I guess BR will need to focus on Europa League, FA Cup and Carling Cup. Because there is no way we are getting a top 4 spot.

Also I don't see the problem with Torres. I believe he can be good again.

And btw anything is better than Balotelli, I think all of us can agree on that.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

On what basis do you believe Torres can be good again, keeping in mind he's been physically shot for about 3 years and was almost entirely reliant on his explosive pace to be effective.


----------



## DA

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

No room for Torres, brehs

We're gonna promote Jerome Sinclair and Samed Yesil, call back Jordon Ibe from his loan and unleash them on everybody :whoo

RIP Besiktas

RIP Premierleague

8th place finish :dance2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Fanjawi said:


> Sorry, but saying Sturridge being injured as an excuse for our performance won't do.
> 
> If you say that, you're basically saying we are a one man team. Look at United and how many injuries they have to deal with this season. Rodgers had big cash to spend, he should know, we can't build a team around Sturridge. Every big team relies on.. *a team*. If Ronaldo didn't play, Madrid will still be offering great performances and win. If Di Maria doesn't play, Man United can still be on top of the table.
> 
> Sorry, but when you compare all the players we were linked with over the summer, and who we actually bought, with the money we had, it's disappointing - no excuses. Top 4 is too much to ask.
> 
> Look at all teams fighting for the top.
> 
> Chelsea and Man City fighting for the championship. Possibly even United, why not. Arsenal fighting for the fourth spot. Everton, Spurs fighting for Europa League spot.
> 
> And then there is Liverpool. I guess BR will need to focus on Europa League, FA Cup and Carling Cup. Because there is no way we are getting a top 4 spot.
> 
> Also I don't see the problem with Torres. I believe he can be good again.
> 
> And btw anything is better than Balotelli, I think all of us can agree on that.




You'll be getting this Torres











Not this one.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Irish Jet said:


> On what basis do you believe Torres can be good again, keeping in mind he's been physically shot for about 3 years and was almost entirely reliant on his explosive pace to be effective.


I dunno. Some players just gain confidence out of nowhere. I believe if he ever comes back, he will get confidence somehow. There are reports and rumors going around Torres coming back. I know there will be fans which will hate him cause of his Chelsea move, but he will still be loved.

If he comes, I think we can really bounce up with him and Sturridge attacking.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Fanjawi said:


> If he comes, I think we can really bounce up with him and Sturridge attacking.


They hate each other from Chelsea days. Would be funny if it happens.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Liam Miller said:


> Not this one.


No way is that Torres.

Just impossible...


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*




























 the heck is this man doing 
Lovren..


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Fanjawi said:


> I dunno. Some players just gain confidence out of nowhere. I believe if he ever comes back, he will get confidence somehow. There are reports and rumors going around Torres coming back. I know there will be fans which will hate him cause of his Chelsea move, but he will still be loved.
> 
> If he comes, I think we can really bounce up with him and Sturridge attacking.


Confidence has never been the issue. Everyone was saying that 3 years ago and I just laughed. At Liverpool he was moving at a different speed, would blast by full backs like they weren't there. He never had that with Chelsea and it's destroyed him.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



thevaliumkid said:


> That fucker from West Brom with the Brazilian sounding name would be a decent signing for the dippers imho.


Pocognoli?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



EGame said:


>


That is the face of a man who absolutely carried chloroform around with him waiting to pounce on ecstasy ridden girls in the early to mid 90s. He looks like a fitting image of what Den Perry from Phoenix Nights' brother would be.

Can't complain about six wins on the bounce but it would be nice to slowly put together more consistent and impressive performances to boot. Reminding me heavily of Ferguson's last two seasons atm where the performances are very inconsistent and patchy, but the results deflect from significant attention. De Gea is absolutely becoming the heir to Schmeichel in terms of winning games for Utd, and I would like to think once injuries settle down that a consistent starting eleven can gel and steadily improve performances on a weekly basis.

Fellaini is absolutely the most infuriating player at the club now, moreso than even Valenica. For every strong and well timed challenge, he leaves you adamant he's about to obliterate someone with a daft lunge. Still for me lacks the passing nous and first touch to ever really be a game winning midfielder for Utd, but what he did well yesterday he did to perfection. I really feel it'll eventually be best to move him on or utilise him as an impact sub higher up the pitch, because he has a definite glass ceiling in the centre of the pitch and the better sides in Europe especially will expose that.

Valencia was really bright in the first half especially and it's those sort of moments that make you furious when he backs off taking defenders on. He still has a turn of pace that can trouble most full backs and he's infinitely more effective crossing when he's gotten behind the defence with more space to ping a ball into, rather than the aimless crosses when he's tight on the touchline which are a keeper's delight. Thought Carrick had an especially strong performance as well especially with Jones and Evans picking up silly yellows that made you wary of both copping a second booking. Again you'd eventually want him to revert to his natural position but for an inexperienced and unnatural CB you couldn't have asked for much more from him.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

I remember Valencia would do that every week. It would be one thing if he didn't have the talent, but he clearly still does. 

He's doing really well as a makeshift RB though. His pace and strength can bail him out of the problems his positional sense causes. Him and Young have both done remarkably well though and fair play to LVG for keeping them on when 95% of us wanted them gone. They've proven very useful.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



NORRIS COLE'S HAIRY FANNY TICKLER said:


> He looks like a fitting image of what Den Perry from Phoenix Nights' brother would be


Looks like 90s Brendan has "pulled off into paradise" a few times.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



NORRIS COLE'S HAIRY FANNY TICKLER said:


> That is the face of a man who absolutely carried chloroform around with him waiting to pounce on ecstasy ridden girls in the early to mid 90s. He looks like a fitting image of what Den Perry from Phoenix Nights' brother would be.
> 
> Can't complain about six wins on the bounce but it would be nice to slowly put together more consistent and impressive performances to boot. Reminding me heavily of Ferguson's last two seasons atm where the performances are very inconsistent and patchy, but the results deflect from significant attention. De Gea is absolutely becoming the heir to Schmeichel in terms of winning games for Utd, and I would like to think once injuries settle down that a consistent starting eleven can gel and steadily improve performances on a weekly basis.
> 
> Fellaini is absolutely the most infuriating player at the club now, moreso than even Valenica. For every strong and well timed challenge, he leaves you adamant he's about to obliterate someone with a daft lunge. Still for me lacks the passing nous and first touch to ever really be a game winning midfielder for Utd, but what he did well yesterday he did to perfection. I really feel it'll eventually be best to move him on or utilise him as an impact sub higher up the pitch, because he has a definite glass ceiling in the centre of the pitch and the better sides in Europe especially will expose that.
> 
> Valencia was really bright in the first half especially and it's those sort of moments that make you furious when he backs off taking defenders on. He still has a turn of pace that can trouble most full backs and he's infinitely more effective crossing when he's gotten behind the defence with more space to ping a ball into, rather than the aimless crosses when he's tight on the touchline which are a keeper's delight. Thought Carrick had an especially strong performance as well especially with Jones and Evans picking up silly yellows that made you wary of both copping a second booking. Again you'd eventually want him to revert to his natural position but for an inexperienced and unnatural CB you couldn't have asked for much more from him.



He looks like a right "surprise sex" specialist doesnt he? 


Disagree with some of your post, i think once we stop having a constantly changing back four, you'll see the actual performances improve, attack wise we have looked great on the whole, huge improvement on Moyes and last season, and the midfield even with Beaker playing have been much improved as well. Still think we need a defensive midfielder of class to complete the picture, Vidal or Strootman please. Love De Rossi at Roma too, and Schweinsteiger, but they might be getting on a bit now.

Valencia is a far more effective wing back than a winger, he can get caught out of position with him being a bit green as a defender, but his pace can usually bail him out of the shit, he's clearly not gonna get in the side when Raphael is fit (who i think is gonna be a seriously class full back), but he's not a bad option as cover.

Carrick is one of the most under rated players in the league, with the games he's played in and the trophies he's won, the fact he's played so few games for England just shows how utterly;y fucking clueless the FA are. And i still sometimes hear people saying we over paid for Carrick. 15m wasnt it? Fucking bargain 

PS - Everton just went 3-0 up, that's the vermin in the bottom half of the table now


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Valencia his first two seasons was great at getting behind the defence and opening up the penalty box with the defence stretched trying to atone for the left back being dispatched with at ease. That Rooney goal was a carbon copy of most Valencia assists. Acres of space to exploit which required a simple ball. Ever since that injury, he's either crossed early either tight on the touchline or when he's no more than two yards away from the defender, which nullifies his effectiveness because he never really had the consistent crosses to operate from the touchline. He was all about combining with Rafael to exploit space behind the defence and give the likes of Rooney, Nani, Hernandez and Van Persie space to pull away from defenders and create chances. As you said it's evident he still has the turn of pace to beat defenders with ease and the likes of Van Persie will feed off of time and space in the box, it's a shame he seems to have lost that confidence and rarely do you see him consistently attacking defenders. That opening first half performance with him cutting in through the middle and riding challenges with ease, then looking to run on the outside and invite fouls was what made Valencia an asset, and hopefully if he does retain his place we see him rediscovering that ability.

Wilson had an uneventful game but tbf to the lad we were so dire through the middle for most of his time on the pitch that I couldn't find much wrong with him. He made a few good runs and worked hard, but he was wasted in terms of attacking defenders given how lax the passing was for much of the first half, and United operating more from the right through Valencia than Young. Van Persie's return to form couldn't have come at a better time, as he really looks to have found the swagger and confidence on the ball that deserted him the first couple of months of the season. Seeing him track down defenders into his own half was a great sight and it seemed more United players were working tirelessly off the ball, compared to Liverpool's players being more static by comparison. 

Would like Herrera to be given a more consistent role, because he looks to possess the confidence and ability to make play happen through the middle that United sorely lack atm. Still looks a bit weak on the ball at times ala Kagawa, but his technique and pace and eye for a pass is badly needed in giving United an extra dimension rather than being reliant on the wings.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



thevaliumkid said:


> He looks like a right "surprise sex" specialist doesnt he?
> 
> 
> Disagree with some of your post, i think once we stop having a constantly changing back four, you'll see the actual performances improve, attack wise we have looked great on the whole, huge improvement on Moyes and last season, and the midfield even with Beaker playing have been much improved as well. Still think we need a defensive midfielder of class to complete the picture, Vidal or Strootman please. Love De Rossi at Roma too, and Schweinsteiger, but they might be getting on a bit now.
> 
> Valencia is a far more effective wing back than a winger, he can get caught out of position with him being a bit green as a defender, but his pace can usually bail him out of the shit, he's clearly not gonna get in the side when Raphael is fit (who i think is gonna be a seriously class full back), but he's not a bad option as cover.
> 
> Carrick is one of the most under rated players in the league, with the games he's played in and the trophies he's won, the fact he's played so few games for England just shows how utterly;y fucking clueless the FA are. And i still sometimes hear people saying we over paid for Carrick. 15m wasnt it? Fucking bargain
> 
> PS - Everton just went 3-0 up, that's the vermin in the bottom half of the table now


I still think a lot of the performances are ridden with inconsistency. Strong periods of 10-15 minute intervals intertwined with poor spells where possession is easily conceded and the team looks flustered. It was very much the case during Ferguson's final two seasons. Utd would play well in large spells but have frequent periods where the opposition would comfortably control the game, but United just had the clinical edge in front of goal to never really be troubled. I still think we're far too wasteful on the ball at times, something that I think hurts United more in Europe than it does the prem, but it would be nice to see the passing game slowly develop over time. We've never been Arsenal/Barcelona esque in terms of intricate and swift moving football through the centre, but it is eye catching how many five yard passes go astray either due to miscommunication or complacency by the passer.

A box to box midfielder is something United have sorely missed for years now. Someone who can break up the play and feed the attackers to exploit our pace on the counter attack. Carrick is a very good defensive midfielder in terms of positioning, but he's always been something of a soft lad in the tackle, and has a tendency alongside others to sit back and invite the opposition close to the penalty area before intercepting. Jones is a terrier but he's like a dog with two dicks whose been told he's losing his manhood the next day, plenty of energy but not especially disciplined and strong on the ball. Besides, he should be a CD and hopefully Van Gaal doesn't employ him in that defensive mid role Fergie and Moyes experimented with.

Valencia's lack of natural positioning will always be a cause for concern, because pace won't always compensate for being in the wrong position, but we lack a natural RB cover for Rafael (more fault the owners/scouts for not addressing this), so it's really a case of hoping his attacking instincts can do the business up top and hope there is appropriate cover should he struggle in his own half. He's holding his own so far though, but long-term you would hope United look to strengthen with experienced players who can deputise, rather than demanding players to become versatile overnight.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



NORRIS COLE'S HAIRY FANNY TICKLER said:


> Valencia his first two seasons was great at getting behind the defence and opening up the penalty box with the defence stretched trying to atone for the left back being dispatched with at ease. That Rooney goal was a carbon copy of most Valencia assists. Acres of space to exploit which required a simple ball. Ever since that injury, he's either crossed early either tight on the touchline or when he's no more than two yards away from the defender, which nullifies his effectiveness because he never really had the consistent crosses to operate from the touchline. He was all about combining with Rafael to exploit space behind the defence and give the likes of Rooney, Nani, Hernandez and Van Persie space to pull away from defenders and create chances. As you said it's evident he still has the turn of pace to beat defenders with ease and the likes of Van Persie will feed off of time and space in the box, it's a shame he seems to have lost that confidence and rarely do you see him consistently attacking defenders. That opening first half performance with him cutting in through the middle and riding challenges with ease, then looking to run on the outside and invite fouls was what made Valencia an asset, and hopefully if he does retain his place we see him rediscovering that ability.
> 
> Wilson had an uneventful game but tbf to the lad we were so dire through the middle for most of his time on the pitch that I couldn't find much wrong with him. He made a few good runs and worked hard, but he was wasted in terms of attacking defenders given how lax the passing was for much of the first half, and United operating more from the right through Valencia than Young. Van Persie's return to form couldn't have come at a better time, as he really looks to have found the swagger and confidence on the ball that deserted him the first couple of months of the season. Seeing him track down defenders into his own half was a great sight and it seemed more United players were working tirelessly off the ball, compared to Liverpool's players being more static by comparison.
> 
> *Would like Herrera to be given a more consistent role,* because he looks to possess the confidence and ability to make play happen through the middle that United sorely lack atm. Still looks a bit weak on the ball at times ala Kagawa, but his technique and pace and eye for a pass is badly needed in giving United an extra dimension rather than being reliant on the wings.


Yeah i like the lad, hope he's given more games to show his worth, although i dont think he's the tackling midfielder that we need, we still need that to play alongside Herrera.

As for Wilson, i HOPE he turns out well, as its a long time since our academy produced a class centre forward (Sparky might have been the last one?), but im not sure if this Wilson lad is the real deal, Jury is still out.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Fuck me Woolcock (a statement, not a command), I know The Monster is a bit quiet but you don't need to go all War & Peace on us. Although I do enjoy a read whilst I'm watching a bush on CCTV wondering whether or not its a fox or a cat in it. I think it's a cat but it looks massive.

Anyone telling me that Valencia and Young would be our full/wingbacks would have gotten backhanded before this season. A lot of credit to them.

Fellaini suffers from the same thing that makes me fear Rafael, they've both got a slide tackle in them that'd be closer to the opponents jaw than the ball.

We definitely need a more dynamic midfielder.

Liverpool's entire defence is dreadful. Ours is torn to pieces with injury but it's not as bad performance wise as theirs. Moreno will likely do well eventually but his positioning is awful. Two centre halves are just dire, I didn't want to get on Lovren's back like everyone else but he's a liability right now. I've never rated Skrtel more than an adequate squad player but he's apparently the number one choice in defence these days. Haven't rated a Liverpool right back since Finnan. Your keepers are awful as well. Mignolet screams Lindegaard, a decent enough number two. Sturridge will make a difference, it's not about being a one man team (to the cameltoe that suggested it did), it's about having 20 shots a game without possessing a single player capable of hitting a barn door.

???

??? - ??? - ??? - Moreno

Lucas - Henderson

Lallana - Coutinho - ???

Sturridge

Five new players in order to get anywhere near the top 4.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Roy Cropper's Plastic Bag said:


> Fuck me Woolcock (a statement, not a command), I know The Monster is a bit quiet but you don't need to go all War & Peace on us. Although I do enjoy a read whilst I'm watching a bush on CCTV wondering whether or not its a fox or a cat in it. I think it's a cat but it looks massive.
> 
> Anyone telling me that Valencia and Young would be our full/wingbacks would have gotten backhanded before this season. A lot of credit to them.
> 
> Fellaini suffers from the same thing that makes me fear Rafael, they've both got a slide tackle in them that'd be closer to the opponents jaw than the ball.
> 
> We definitely need a more dynamic midfielder.
> 
> Liverpool's entire defence is dreadful. Ours is torn to pieces with injury but it's not as bad performance wise as theirs. Moreno will likely do well eventually but his positioning is awful. Two centre halves are just dire, I didn't want to get on Lovren's back like everyone else but he's a liability right now. I've never rated Skrtel more than an adequate squad player but he's apparently the number one choice in defence these days. Haven't rated a Liverpool right back since Finnan. Your keepers are awful as well. Mignolet screams Lindegaard, a decent enough number two. Sturridge will make a difference, it's not about being a one man team (to the cameltoe that suggested it did), it's about having 20 shots a game without possessing a single player capable of hitting a barn door.
> 
> ???
> 
> ??? - ??? - ??? - Moreno
> 
> Lucas - Henderson
> 
> Lallana - Coutinho - ???
> 
> Sturridge
> 
> Five new players in order to get anywhere near the top 4.


Totally off topic, but how fucking stoned is De Gea in your sig!!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



NORRIS COLE'S HAIRY FANNY TICKLER said:


> I still think a lot of the performances are ridden with inconsistency. Strong periods of 10-15 minute intervals intertwined with poor spells where possession is easily conceded and the team looks flustered. It was very much the case during Ferguson's final two seasons. Utd would play well in large spells but have frequent periods where the opposition would comfortably control the game, but United just had the clinical edge in front of goal to never really be troubled. I still think we're far too wasteful on the ball at times, something that I think hurts United more in Europe than it does the prem, but it would be nice to see the passing game slowly develop over time. We've never been Arsenal/Barcelona esque in terms of intricate and swift moving football through the centre, but it is eye catching how many five yard passes go astray either due to miscommunication or complacency by the passer.
> 
> A box to box midfielder is something United have sorely missed for years now. Someone who can break up the play and feed the attackers to exploit our pace on the counter attack. Carrick is a very good defensive midfielder in terms of positioning, but he's always been something of a soft lad in the tackle, and has a tendency alongside others to sit back and invite the opposition close to the penalty area before intercepting. Jones is a terrier but he's like a dog with two dicks whose been told he's losing his manhood the next day, plenty of energy but not especially disciplined and strong on the ball. Besides, he should be a CD and hopefully Van Gaal doesn't employ him in that defensive mid role Fergie and Moyes experimented with.
> 
> Valencia's lack of natural positioning will always be a cause for concern, because pace won't always compensate for being in the wrong position, but we lack a natural RB cover for Rafael (more fault the owners/scouts for not addressing this), so it's really a case of hoping his attacking instincts can do the business up top and hope there is appropriate cover should he struggle in his own half. He's holding his own so far though, but long-term you would hope United look to strengthen with experienced players who can deputise, rather than demanding players to become versatile overnight.


I think Herrera could do the job as a box to box guy. Especially with more cover next to him. It will be interesting to see how we line up with Blind and Carrick both fit. I assumed it would be one or the other but with Carrick's form I think they'll both start and that will naturally shore up some things.

De Gea

Rafael/Valencia Jones Rojo Shaw

Blind

Carrick Herrera

Di Maria

Rooney Van Persie​
I'd say that's probably our strongest line up at the minute if we could get players fit, even though CB is basically a coin toss. Falcao would come in somewhere if he finds form.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



thevaliumkid said:


> Totally off topic, but how fucking stoned is De Gea in your sig!!


Saving shots is his drug. There is no cure once affected.








Fuck me I'll see myself out.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Roy Cropper's Plastic Bag said:


> Saving shots is his drug. There is no cure once affected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck me I'll see myself out.


Yeah dont quit your day job mate 

@Irish Jet - I think you're about bob on with that starting 11.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Mid December and Liverpool in the bottom 10? :lmao 

Demba Ba buried them last year and now they are mere jobbers.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Somebody photoshop a liverpool team line up pic with "job squad" t shirts on


----------



## DA

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



thevaliumkid said:


> dippers





thevaliumkid said:


> vermin


Sounds like you'd be more at home on RedCafe

Geek


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> Sounds like you'd be more at home on RedCafe
> 
> Geek


Wouldnt be seen dead on there. Horrific representation of United fans.

Was on there about 5 seconds a few years ago, i did a thread about how terrible Bebe was, and that he wasnt a United player. Got banned. Lol


----------



## Destiny

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> Sounds like you'd be more at home on RedCafe
> 
> Geek


That sounds about right.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Aww diddums, cant you take a bit of ribbing? Call us what you like.


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

This time last month I'd have laughed at anyone who said United had a chance in hell of the title this year. Now I think that, because of their lack of playing in Europe, and Van Gaal's tactical prowess, they have just as much chance as City, a little less than Chelsea. As people have been saying United aren't even playing well at the moment and they're looking great in the table.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



legendkiller316 said:


> This time last month I'd have laughed at anyone who said United had a chance in hell of the title this year. Now I think that, because of their lack of playing in Europe, and Van Gaal's tactical prowess, they have just as much chance as City, a little less than Chelsea. As people have been saying United aren't even playing well at the moment and they're looking great in the table.


Titles not on this year for us.

Thats what im telling myself, if it did happen it'll be all the sweeter for the fact i didnt think we could. Next year, lets have it! But id be hapy ish with 3rd, and in the champions league again next season.

Id really love to win the cup this season for some reason, think its been FAR too long for us to have not won it, especially when we hold the record amount of wins, its still a big trophy to me, i came up in the era when cup final coverage used to start at 9am on BOTH BBC1 AND ITV, and go on all day, would love us to pick up the old pot as a marker, a statement of intent if you like.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Roy Cropper's Plastic Bag said:


> Fuck me Woolcock (a statement, not a command), I know The Monster is a bit quiet but you don't need to go all War & Peace on us. Although I do enjoy a read whilst I'm watching a bush on CCTV wondering whether or not its a fox or a cat in it. I think it's a cat but it looks massive.
> 
> Anyone telling me that Valencia and Young would be our full/wingbacks would have gotten backhanded before this season. A lot of credit to them.
> 
> Fellaini suffers from the same thing that makes me fear Rafael, they've both got a slide tackle in them that'd be closer to the opponents jaw than the ball.
> 
> We definitely need a more dynamic midfielder.
> 
> Liverpool's entire defence is dreadful. Ours is torn to pieces with injury but it's not as bad performance wise as theirs. Moreno will likely do well eventually but his positioning is awful. Two centre halves are just dire, I didn't want to get on Lovren's back like everyone else but he's a liability right now. I've never rated Skrtel more than an adequate squad player but he's apparently the number one choice in defence these days. Haven't rated a Liverpool right back since Finnan. Your keepers are awful as well. Mignolet screams Lindegaard, a decent enough number two. Sturridge will make a difference, it's not about being a one man team (to the cameltoe that suggested it did), it's about having 20 shots a game without possessing a single player capable of hitting a barn door.
> 
> ???
> 
> ??? - ??? - ??? - Moreno
> 
> Lucas - Henderson
> 
> Lallana - Coutinho - ???
> 
> Sturridge
> 
> Five new players in order to get anywhere near the top 4.


You're missing Sterling in that team son. 

Mignolet

Flanagan - Lovren - Sakho - Moreno

Lucas - Hendo

Sterling - Lallana - Coutinho

Sturridge​
if everyone was fit and healthy i'd go with something like this. Lovren has shown glimpses of quality mixed in with shite, Flanagan is missed badly, Sakho is okay, Moreno is okay. Lucas is the key for mine though. In the games where he plays, our defense looks that much stronger b/c they actually have someone in front of them to keep some kind of structure and defense in the midfield.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

I knew I was forgetting someone. Turns out it was your best player. Just a new defence then. Plus a back up striker capable of scoring when Sturridge gets injured again. Origi might do alright though, no idea.


----------



## thevaliumkid

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> You're missing Sterling in that team son.
> 
> Mignolet
> 
> Flanagan - Lovren - Sakho - Moreno
> 
> Lucas - Hendo
> 
> Sterling - Lallana - Coutinho
> 
> Sturridge​
> if everyone was fit and healthy i'd go with something like this. Lovren has shown glimpses of quality mixed in with shite, Flanagan is missed badly, Sakho is okay, Moreno is okay. Lucas is the key for mine though. In the games where he plays, our defense looks that much stronger b/c they actually have someone in front of them to keep some kind of structure and defense in the midfield.


That back four, no offense, is terrible. Form wise, anyway. Lovren and Sakho might improve as the season goes on, but at the moment, that defense is a shit pasty.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Flanagan was our best defender last season by far, Moreno needs time to settle, as does Lovren. Any defender is going to make mistakes when they're under pressure constantly and if i'm honest even though we lost 3-0 our defense didn't actually play too badly. Look at the first goal, 20 secs after Sterling blows the chance Allen gets beat and Coutinho didn't track the run. Rooney finished it nicely. None of the defenders made a mistake, Sterling scores its 1-0 Liverpool, ball doesn't reach that point. 2nd goal was massively offside, shit happens. 3rd goal was obviously a mistake and United finished it strongly. Overall 1 of the 3 goals came from the defense, and despite a few shaky passes which the whole team was guilty of there wasn't a great deal wrong. The focus should be on our lack of finishing ability, we had enough chances to put 5 past United. Sterling missed an open net by hitting it straight at De Gea. He blew another couple of chances by hitting them all straight at De Gea. Balotelli had a nice shot saved by De Gea and then he fucked his bicycle kick 6 yards out. You don't hear a word about United's defense being poor, b/c De Gea saved them time and time again.


----------



## thevaliumkid

Oh believe me, there's been plenty said about our defensive errors I promise you.
I apologise though, in my last post I said the whole back four you posted was terrible, I forgot Flanegan. He's actually quite a tidy player. Better than that utterly useless twat Johnson anyway.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

We've got wingers as defenders and Jonny Evans playing.

If we ever actually manage to play our first choice defence for a few games then I reckon there'd be an improvement.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

I don't think Rush's lineup will ever come to be because I don't think Brendao will drop Johnson and Skrtel. He probably doesn't like Sakho either, on top of his injury. I agree Flanagan was pretty good last season, especially since he was switching flanks and what not. It definitely wasn't a terrible performance by Liverpool this weekend. The chances were there, a lot of them in the second half. You just lack a real game winner up front. However losing a fixture like that sucks, and Liverpool have like no momentum going into another rather big game against Arsenal.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Taylor Swift's Christmas Song said:


> I don't think Rush's lineup will ever come to be because I don't think Brendao will drop Johnson and Skrtel. *He probably doesn't like Sakho either*, on top of his injury. I agree Flanagan was pretty good last season, especially since he was switching flanks and what not. It definitely wasn't a terrible performance by Liverpool this weekend. The chances were there, a lot of them in the second half. You just lack a real game winner up front. However losing a fixture like that sucks, and Liverpool have like no momentum going into another rather big game against Arsenal.


He signed him??!!


----------



## Joel

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

He probably doesn't like Sakho, because Sakho is trash. Moreno needs time, Lovren is just proving to be awful though. Mistake after mistake. Neville showed a stat that he's had like 9 errors that have led to shots. And that's just shots. He's probably had 20 more errors. He's so bad. You'll need someone better than Lucas as well. Maybe try Can with Hendo, I dunno.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Lucas is one of the better DMs in the prem Joel :draper2


----------



## thevaliumkid

Agree. Lucas is one of their better players currently.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Yeah I don't mind the guy either. He's slower than a moonwalking slug but he does a job better than he's given credit for half the time.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

How about this?


*GK* Mignolet

*RB* Flanagan - *CB* Skrtel - *CB* Sakho/Toure - *LB* Moreno

*CDM* Gerrard

*RM* Sterling - * LM *Henderson

*CAM* Lallana

*ST* Borini - *ST* Sturridge​


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Fanjawi said:


> How about this?
> 
> 
> *GK* Mignolet
> 
> *RB* Flanagan - *CB* Skrtel - *CB* Sakho/Toure - *LB* Moreno
> 
> *CDM* Gerrard
> 
> *RM* Sterling - * LM *Henderson
> 
> *CAM* Lallana
> 
> *ST* Borini - *ST* Sturridge​


That's a better 11, Toure for me partnering Skrtel.

Only thing wrong with it, is Borini is gash. You need to sign Bony or Berahinho or someone similar, what's wrong with Lambert? You lot not rate him?


----------



## Rush

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

I like Lambert but only when he has someone up front with him. Gerrard at CDM simply doesn't work. At this point in his career he's better suited to playing 30 mins off the bench.


----------



## TAR

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Something a little different:

GK - Jones
RB/CB/CB/LB Flanagan/Skrtel/Sakho/Moreno
RM/CM/CM/LM Sterling/Lucas/Lallana/Coutinho
ST/ST Sturridge/Balotelli

I feel like Jones definitely needs another go, expecting to do well first game starting, away and against an in form United side doesn't really give him a good test. Give him a go at home against a team that's moderately decent.


----------



## DA

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Mignolet

Flanno Skrtel Kolo Glen

Lucas

Hendo Lallana/Coutinho

Ibe Sturridge Sterling​
PACE


----------



## Rush

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

I really want Suso to get fit again. Our season is already in the toilet, might as well give the kid a go. Same as Rossiter, Ibe etc


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

agreed, borini is gash. if only someone was willing to buy him :hmm:


----------



## seabs

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

@the joy~! of seabsmas;


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

@UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER


----------



## seabs

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

*@ROUSEY;*


----------



## DA

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

lel at using the prem thread to spam this shit
@ROUSEY


----------



## united_07

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544955253448523776


----------



## CGS

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Firstly as I wasn't online sunday, Fuck De Gea. 

Now onto the next game, I'm with Rush, we may as well give some of the kids a run out. At least then if we do fuck up again we have a decent excuse as to why for once.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> lel at using the prem thread to spam this shit
> @ROUSEY


No notification..

@UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER;


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

@Nige™


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Ibe looked good before Derby's sending off. Gave the defense some trouble. 

We better be winning the COC.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

We need a dislike button for Fanjawi's comments.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

There needs to be a mong detector that immediately deletes your post and logs you out. That'd weed out Fanjawi and his mysterious love of black strikers & Adam Lallana. And Borini.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Lallana has been fine, just needs some time in the team. Has looked handy on the ball when he's been given a chance.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

I wasn't criticising him there. I actually like Lallana. More about Fanjawi's usual love notes about him.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

whoa dat forum change

nice stat, Carrick's started the last 6 games, we've won them all

fantastic player


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

i am not still gay


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

I made a social group for true fitba fans join pls 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/groups/100-years-alan-pardew-club.html


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Pretty excited for tonight's match, can't remember when the last time I felt that way about a Newcastle game was. I know to most fans it's just a poverty cup but when you haven't won anything for as long as we haven't it means something. Especially since we've not made it past the fourth round of either domestic cup competition since Ashley took over in 2007. So to be in the quarters is a pretty big deal.




CamillePunk said:


> I made a social group for true fitba fans join pls
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/groups/100-years-alan-pardew-club.html


Where's the dislike button?


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

^ fickle newcastle fan etc


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

The winner of the EL gets into the CL from next season, no?

Well, it's not clear cut, but it's Liverpool's likeliest chance to get into the CL now. Doesn't matter where they finish in the League. Rodgers should just go all out in EL, but that's very easy speaking, difficult doing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

we sneijder now


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Razor King said:


> The winner of the EL gets into the CL from next season, no?


Yes.

Along with 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th place in the league.

@Andre;​


----------



## Andre

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

A few thoughts:

Glad to see that Pards is finally getting some credit around here (even if some (all) of it is sarcastic).









I've always maintained that he's not as bad a manager as the Toon fans make out. If he wasn't such a cunt in terms of personality (aka if he was Chris Hughton, although that's a whole other can of worms...) then I think they would respect that he has done well in a division where you generally need to keep your best players and _SPEND money on top of that_ just to progress slightly. Would be amusing if he ended up winning the league cup as Toon's most hated manager, after years of them winning fuck all in cup comps (inb4 Green Light posts an Intertoto Cup image). Obviously that won't happen now I've mentioned the idea. Will be amusing viewing the NUFC forum later on tonight either way. If Newcastle do well then fuck all is said about Pardew, but if they lose then he's the second coming of Jimmy Savile and Hitler rolled into one. It's a bit like the mongier Arsenal fans on here when it comes to Giroud...

Kind of keeping on the subject of Newcastle, but how much is BRENDAN looking like a modern day Kevin Keegan? Ultra attacking, can't organise a defence, tactically naive, massively bottled a league title from a winning position and spends loads to supplement these habits. Having said that, at least King Kev was decent in the transfer market. He also had a better looking perm in the 90's.

Although none of this takes away from what :brodgers achieved for most of last season, I would be interested in knowing what it would take for Liverpool fans (not including that black striker obsessed gump who needs to enter the nearest bin) on here to say enough is enough. What are the bare minimum expectations for this season and the next (if it comes to that)?

Regarding the actual United/Liverpool match, it's amazing to think how much De Gea has improved since the start of 2013. After the Spurs game that season where he muffed up on a cross I can't think of too many mistakes that he has made, besides the one against the Mackems in the league cup. Outstanding keeper.

Also, (some) people on here aren't making that lame comparison between Moyes and LVG's United career starts anymore, are they? New money or not, United are picking up steam, which is amazing considering the defensive injuries they've suffered, not to mention that LVG hasn't had many of the newer players available on a consistent basis either.

BTW... Big Sam is doing quite well, isn't he? :side: Mind you, it kind of justifies the pressure that the Hammers fans put on him last season when WHU were playing utter shite hoofball. Without that, Brady and the Dildo Dave's wouldn't have told Allardyce to introduce SAMALONA to Upton Park, which has brought about a superior playing style, as well as a VAST improvement in transfer policy to accompany it; from overly expensive mediocre English wingers (namely jarvis, although Downing has been reinvented as a No.10) and target men to a better breed of continental player. It also begs the question as to why Allardyce didn't try something similar at Newcastle, rather than sticking to the turgid percentage fitba that led to his sudden sacking?

TL;DR Stuff has happened in fitba since I was last logged on.


P.S; I'm fairly sure that I saw Tony Pulis hiding in the rafters at the King Power Stadium last week...SOON.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



ALEKS KOLAROV'S CHRISTMAS CAROLS said:


> i am not still gay


Horrible. Who would tag such a thing? :evil



Razor King said:


> The winner of the EL gets into the CL from next season, no?
> 
> Well, it's not clear cut, but it's Liverpool's likeliest chance to get into the CL now. Doesn't matter where they finish in the League. Rodgers should just go all out in EL, *but that's very easy speaking, difficult doing*.



Not that hard. :evil :rafa

Return of Dark Andre?


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

I take full responsibility for this.


----------



## EGame

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Strong tags ITT.


----------



## DA

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

'Irish Jet touches kids' made me lel the most

Simple and effective


----------



## EGame

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

I would rep the person who tagged "paragraphs ut"


----------



## DA

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Better get spreading then because you already repped me yesterday :stephenA3


----------



## EGame

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> Better get spreading then because you already repped me yesterday :stephenA3












This smiley should be aded. 

The code for it should be :THEWOAT


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> 'Irish Jet touches kids' made me lel the most
> 
> Simple and effective


I see he hasn't denied it. Is this true Irish Jet? Do you in fact touch kids as the tag suggests?


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

I think we're probably gonna lose today. Bournmouth are like what, 12 games unbeaten and 1st in the championship? Yeah, we're not gonna play good. If we are are gonna win, it's probably gonna be a late goal or something.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



BANTER CLAUS said:


> I see he hasn't denied it. Is this true Irish Jet? Do you in fact touch kids as the tag suggests?


ALLEGEDLY

THATS IGNORANT


----------



## DA

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Edit: Nvm. Won't let me tag Jet :kobe2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Fanjawi pls respond to my friendship request


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

I had a good one for Joel being a terrible mod, but was only allowed two tags ut


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Why can't BR play Sakho, Can and Borini?

I know it's just a league cup game, but that's my point. Those three don't get their chances and should start this game.

If Sterling is our ST this game, then I dunno. You can see his finishing vs Man U. I know Man United had Spiderman at goal, but still, could have made more than that.




BANTER CLAUS said:


> Fanjawi pls respond to my friendship request


Sorry for taking so long, still getting used to this xD


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



> #NUFC at @SpursOfficial (4-2-3-1): Alnwick; Dummett, Coloccini (c), Williamson, Haidara; Colback, Sissoko; Perez, Cabella, Gouffran; Riviere


Riviere ut

Welsh hero Paul Dummett at right-back tonight. I swear this guy can perform in more positions than Mozza's ma.

#NUFC subs at @SpursOfficial: Woodman, Satka, Streete, Anita, Roberts, Vuckic, Armstrong. #NUFC 

This lad on the bench Callum Roberts will be a future England GOAT. I know this because I watched him play one game against Stoke reserves. Remember the name.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

The winning streak ends for Man U this weekend, mark my words and quote this post when the dust has settled :darkheskey

Also, new forum stuffs :wilkins


----------



## EGame

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

PARDEWMANIA


----------



## Baxter

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Spurs in the semi's with the first leg at White Hart Lane, for fuck sake :moyes8.

literally the worst possible permutation of the lot.


----------



## DA

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Liverpool vs Chelsea

Everybody remain calm :woah


----------



## Destiny

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

First half performance was really good even though Bournemouth allowed us a lot of time on the ball. Markovic was really good today and seems to keep improving and showing the potential that he possesses. Sterling/Lalana/Coutinho worked really well together as there seemed to be some cohesion and flow about their game. Defence is still gash though and we'll never ever get that right, ffs. Through to the semi's though, which is great.

Sign a few quality players during the transfer windows and we'll beat the rent boys over two legs.

:brodgers










































no we wont


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

I need to lawyer up.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

STEVEN NAISMITH HAS SIGNED A NEW CONTRACT UNTIL 2019

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

I leave for a few days and the forum loses it's shit.










Nice to see us advance in the ol' coc cup and doing it surprisingly more comfortable than I thought we would. Lazar is starting to show his Benfica form and if he keeps it up I can see him being a force in the league. But that's a lot of ifs and buts and it might be too much asking to see it this season at least with him being only 20. And radio Raheem has to shave his head every match now. His finishing seems to be directly tied to it so no is not an option here.

Would have preferred to have Chelsea at home in the second leg but I'm not bothered about coming up against them now since we can have two cracks at them instead of one in the final.


----------



## EGame

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

So BRODGERS basically said the entire team is shit besides Sterling.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



EGame said:


> So BRODGERS basically said the entire team is shit besides Sterling.


That's a bit in the extreme but for the most part not far off. Save Lallana and maybe Henderson the rest of the squad has severely underperformed this season.


----------



## Renegator

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Well Lallana barely plays so I'm sure if he did Rodgers would make him shit too.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

^ :banderas

Lallana does deserve a few more starts tbh, not sure why :brodgers hasn't given him them

ps I am no geek, ya cheeky kents :jay


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

dem tags :mark:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

apparently Roy Keane went to Tom Cleverley's house, blaming him for the leak :lol

the man's a nutcase


----------



## Destiny

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*






Half of those passes were quite simple though. 

TIKI-TAKA.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

All these De Gea-to-Madrid rumors surfacing again. Some Spanish rag even suggested De Gea wants out because LvG refuses to praise him adequately. Lolz.

Its funny how these rumors rose during the Everton/West Ham games, then vanished during a calm period and have come back post Liverpool game. Seems more like the agent's work to ensure United offer him a whopping big contract (which he deserves). 

I feel De Gea will leave United and go to Madrid only for two reasons: 1) If he wants it like Ronaldo did, of which there has been no indication so far, 2) If he is dissatisfied with the club's progress, which seems unlikely as of now.

Sure, being Spanish, he could be Madrid bound (either Atletico or Real) some time in the future. But considering he's only 24 and loved at his current club, chances are higher that he could stay at United for atleast another 3-4 years, reach his prime and then leave. That should be enough.

He's been great, but some pundits have elevated him to legend status and that, coupled with the contract talks, seem to be causing these rumors. Of course, Real might have a genuine interest, but they sure won't be as aggressive as the papers make it out to be.


----------



## haribo

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



JOE COAL'S SHITTY PRESENT said:


> The winning streak ends for Man U this weekend, mark my words and quote this post when the dust has settled :darkheskey


Indeed. Villa Park has always been our bogey ground :heskeymania


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



JOE COAL'S SHITTY PRESENT said:


> The winning streak ends for Man U this weekend, mark my words and quote this post when the dust has settled :darkheskey
> 
> Also, new forum stuffs :wilkins



If ya want some i'll give it to ya.




Heskeyfroum in the tags :hesk2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

'cockhead worthless midget' made lol irl

Props to whoever did that

Apparently Alnwick might be injured as well now, would mean we'd be able to bring in a GK on an emergency loan :hmm:

Looking forward to another 3-0 defeat as per against the mackems. Jack Colback to turn heel and score 2 OGs and reveal he was working undercover all along.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

There'll be goals galore in the Villa/United game.

A fuckhead like Jones up against Benteke and Agbonpacewhore and Villa's "defence" up against Rooney, Van Persie and Mata.


----------



## DA

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Concerning De Gea, I heard this theory during the week. Both he and Falcao share the same agent, The GOAT Jorge Mendes

There may have to be a little 'I'll scratch your back if you scratch mine' shenanigans this summer

To keep De Gea, Utd might just have to buy Falcao outright :stephenA3


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Groningen bought Rusnak and Ajax flew out of the cup. I realise Eredivisie probably doesn't get talked about much in here but I am having a pretty great day fitba-wise and I just had to post something about it :waffle


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



TJARONN CHERY'S EARLY PRESENT said:


> Groningen bought Rusnak and Ajax flew out of the cup. I realise Eredivisie probably doesn't get talked about much in here but I am having a pretty great day fitba-wise and I just had to post something about it :waffle


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1293321-2014-15-league-leliga-bayernliga-poverty-french-league-nobody-watches-thread.html

ut


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

thread needs a LIAM MILLER IS A HARSH MAN tag


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

"Poverty-A"

:lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

:duck Gotcha. I almost never post in Sports, and with the new layout I didn't notice the other thread. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

not to worry mein comrade, this section of the forum is nothing if not respectful, open to new opinions and welcoming new posters of high calibre such as yourself.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

fuck Real, our Dave is going nowhere

plz :jay


----------



## united_07

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

seeing a couple of reports starting up the Strootman link again for January, can't see it happening that soon, especially with how Falcao has fared returning from an injury and how little van Gaal has played him.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Strootman will be at United in summer. Not in Jan.

Express now reporting De Gea rejected Madrid. No sources either way of course. 

Impressed by the contrast between LvG and Rodgers on how they handle the media. LvG's like "its between the player and the club", while Rodgers is stoking player egos and making Liverpool seem like small-timers by saying "Sterling's definitely wanted by Real or Bayern, we gotta do our best to keep him". Rodgers needs to learn how to talk to the press, all his statements this season have been atrocious and backfired on him.

Just sayin', I feel sorry for Balotelli's ban. That super mario thing was actually funny and not at all racist. WTF is everyone doing making him a scapegoat? Heck, he was one of 'Pool's best players against United when he came on, had it been any other keeper other than De Gea, I am betting Balotelli would have scored atleast one.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

if someone could explain to me the strootman fascination i'd love to hear it.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

He's better than what we have.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

my left nut would do a better job at CM than what you've got.


----------



## Goku

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> my left nut would do a better job at CM than what you've got.


something wrong with your right one?


----------



## Rush

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

The right one doesn't play fitba.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> my left nut would do a better job at CM than what you've got.


IS YOUR LEFT NUT BETTER THAN ANDER HERRERA BRO ??!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Rush still thinks it's last season. His left nut would be a good match-up for Cleverley, the English Joe Allen.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> IS YOUR LEFT NUT BETTER THAN ANDER HERRERA BRO ??!


My left nut has never fixed a game though


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> My left nut has never fixed a game though


what is this wild accusation about rushboy?


----------



## Rush

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> what is this wild accusation about rushboy?





> Spanish football experts have told IBTimes UK how Manchester United summer signing Ander Herrera could be affected after the midfielder was named in an alleged case of match-fixing in La Liga.
> 
> Anti-corruption prosecutor Alejandro Luzon put in a criminal complaint on Monday 15 December, against Real Zaragoza and 41 more people, including Herrera.
> 
> The game under investigation took place on the final day of the 2010-11 season, when Herrera's then-side Zaragoza beat Levante 2-1 to avoid relegation – while Deportivo La Coruña went down instead.
> 
> Swansea winger and Arsenal loanee Wellington Silva are also named, as both played in the match for Levante.
> 
> Luzon alleged the Levante players were paid a total of €965,000 in cash by Zaragoza to deliberately lose the game.
> 
> According to the prosecutor, Zaragoza's financial director Francisco Javier Porquera paid 11 members of the Zaragoza squad the money. The players withdrew it in cash from their accounts to give back to the club president, who then passed the money to Levante.
> 
> This way Zaragoza avoided any suspicion, having avoided paying the money to Levante directly.
> 
> Herrera is the only player involved in the case to plead his innocence, through a statement released on his Facebook page on Tuesday 16 December.
> 
> According to Spanish regulations, Herrera and the rest of those named in the complaint now face the possibility of six months to four years in prison, a playing ban of between one and six years and a fine of up to €5.5m.
> 
> But how far can this go? Does Herrera really face being banned from football?
> 
> IBTimes UK has spoken to the journalists covering the proceedings for AS and Marca, the two biggest sports newspapers in Spain, to clarify the situation.
> 
> AS reporter Alfredo Matilla, who has had access to the prosecutor's complaint, says: "Firstly, we have to consider the presumption of innocence of the players and that they are not charged yet, but just named by the prosecutor."
> 
> However Matilla explains that "Herrera is especially involved in the case" as the prosecutor has bank statements that prove he was one of the 11 players who received around €90,000 from Zaragoza in two different transactions, withdrawing the money from his account just afterwards.
> 
> Marca reporter Sergio Fernandez adds: "Herrera is actually one of the people who have most difficulty defending themselves because the prosecutor has evidence that he - and 10 others - received the money and just took it the day after.
> 
> "Besides a criminal penalty, for the fixing, he also has to explain where the money come from in order to avoid tax fraud questions."
> 
> Herrera is expected to be required for a future trial, which will probably take place in February.
> 
> What could happen to the United midfielder then? Matilla says: "If after an investigation they find the players guilty, none will go to jail because they don't have a criminal background. But they could face heavy fines and a lengthy football suspension.
> 
> "The Spanish courts are now operating with zero tolerance, especially with important personalities. Maybe they want to set an example with this because this is the first time that they have real proof of the fixing."
> 
> Fernandez adds: "Marca have consulted several judicial sources and we understand they are not going to jail in any event, but a football ban is likely. But if they have decided to go to court it is because they have good evidence."
> 
> Nevertheless, both AS and Marca reporters believe there will not be a final decision from the court for months, even years.
> 
> Matilla said: "I'm no expert but it could even extend to two years. Forty-one people have to declare and it requires very laborious research. For Ander Herrera the case is especially complicated because even if the process is delayed, he is very young.
> 
> "Furthermore some clubs [I don't know about United] have an internal regulation for issues like fixing and gambling. If Manchester United have such a regulation, they may also impose sanctions on Herrera, which could range from financial punishment to simply breaking his contract."
> 
> Fernandez speaks in similar terms: "It could take two years or longer until the final decision. This means that for veteran players like Gabi [the Atletico Madrid captain] the potential ban is not going to affect them at all, because they will probably be retired by then. But for Herrera it is a real problem."
> 
> What could save the players? Matilla says: "It is allegedly known that Zaragoza paid the money and that the players took it from their accounts, but the club says that was just a bonus. Furthermore it looks like there are, as yet, no bank records or evidence that the Levante players received the money."
> 
> Fernandez adds: "The Zaragoza president is said to have a paper where it says the money was a bonus for the players, but let's see what the prosecutor and the judge say. The anti-corruption prosecution must now prove that, after those days, some Levante players made some extraordinary purchases."


http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/ander-herr...hat-could-ruin-manchester-united-star-1480111


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*










Strong programme cover for Sunday's game. Bound to rustle a few jimmies.


----------



## DA

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

*Rumours* are that we're paying Lille 6m euros to end Origi's loan deal in Jan and bring him in

Panic buttons are being pushed, people :woah


----------



## seabs

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

*:lmao I forgot you had him but loaned him out. No doubt he would have been useful this season for you even if he's still raw.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

The same Origi who hasn't scored in 14 games and has been getting booed by Lille fans.

That will solve everything.


----------



## EGame

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

4 goals in 23 apps for Lille. 

He'll fit right in at Liverpool.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> my left nut would do a better job at CM than what you've got.


And it also has hair on it like Fellaini.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Joe Hart has signed a new deal at City until 2019.


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Are the FA actually trolling Leicester fans by giving Pearson a touchline ban? :lol


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

See Van Gaal has confirmed Michael Carrick as the new vice captain at United over Darren Fletcher. While I can fully understand the decision due to Fletch's lack of game time and the influence Carrick brings when he plays, I'm still gutted. Maybe it's because Fletch grew up locally to me, we went to the same school and his little sister was in my class, but I think it sucks for the guy, especially after fighting to come back after his illness.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

yeah it's a bit of a shame for Fletch but he's not the player he once was and is a backup to Carrick/Herrera/Blind/Fella atm so in a way it does make sense


----------



## united_07

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



ANDERSON'S XMAS STOCKING FULL OF JOY!~ said:


> yeah it's a bit of a shame for Fletch but he's not the player he once was and is a backup to Carrick/Herrera/Blind/Fella atm so in a way it does make sense


not according to Phil Neville, he said on twitter he'd have Fletcher above Herrera :heskeymania


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

yeah but phil neville has downsyndrome


----------



## Joel

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



ANDERSON'S XMAS STOCKING FULL OF JOY!~ said:


> yeah it's a bit of a shame for Fletch but he's not the player he once was and is a backup to Carrick/Herrera/Blind/Fella atm so in a way it does make sense


I told you all that at the start of the season. No run of games can get him back to the level he was after he missed 2 years or whatever it is. That's a massive amount of football he lost.

Also, Lampard proved he is better than half of your midfield (someone said that at the beginning and it was laughed off).


----------



## Silver C

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

I think we can maintain the winning streak today against Villa. Its more likely that the streak will end against Newcastle or Spurs.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



> De Gea, Jones, Carrick, Evans, Valencia, Fletcher, Mata, Rooney, Young, RvP, Falcao
> Lindegaard, Blackett, McNair, Rafael, Di Maria, Januzaj, Wilson


apparently Herrera is unwell


----------



## Silver C

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Fellaini not playing kinda sucks. Fletch is all heart through and through, but I doubt he's got 90 minutes of good football in him still.

Big chance for Falcao. Happy that he's finally getting a chance, should take it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

would've killed them if we had an actual striker


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

amazing with like no fit CM's and still LVG won't UNLEASH THE ANDERSON :kobe


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

probably cos he's unleashed himself on the nearest maccas


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Ugh I was gonna go with 3-0 City in the Predictions, but I thought since City had no fit strikers, i'd go with 2-0. I look at the score a min ago, and of course they won 3-0 :no:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

sure am glad we spent that money on mangala. imagine having jonny evans at cb. oh boy.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

surely van Gaal will take Fletcher off, been awful, get di maria on and push carrick further forward


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Evans is a cunt. A useless fucking cunt.

Fuck off to the Championship, you pathetic piss-weak fucking cunt.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

knew all that "we're back in it" would throw us off.

Not to mention it's villa park and we're due a bad result there.

Hope i'm wrong and Louis can work some magic.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Carrick won't go forward. But Fletcher needs to come off, though I don't see the game improving a hell of a lot. 

Blunt up front, no pace in midfield and that too against a Villa side that's clearly no more than average.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

No sensible United fan ever thought we were anywhere near the title race.

3rd is the absolute peak of our ambitions but if that fucking *CUNT* Evans is going to be a regular then we won't even break the top 5.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Sliver C said:


> Carrick won't go forward. But Fletcher needs to come off, though I don't see the game improving a hell of a lot.
> 
> *Blunt up front*, no pace in midfield and that too against a Villa side that's clearly no more than average.


How's he doing?






:lenny


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

FLOPCAO!!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

FALCAO :mark:


----------



## Silver C

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

El Tigre is back, baby!


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Di Maria time :mark:


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

never a red

Hoping young gets the winner tho


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Such an awful decision to send Agbonlahor off :lmao.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Guzan can suck a dick. Twat.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

toothless performance


----------



## Silver C

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Villa looked dangerous even with 10 men. Embarrassment of a performance.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

That Bacuna shot towards the end would've been a good goal for Villa to score, since the Agbonlahor sending off was never one to begin with.

Still, at least Falcao played the whole match & scored too.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Can't complain with a point. We created nothing even with the man advantage.

Just gotta pray for a draw between 'Pool/Arsenal now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Villa were the better team after going a man down and looked more likely to score. I appreciate your BRAVE team, hams.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

I'll catch the highlights later but before the game I had a lot of confidence in United getting the 3 points but when I saw LVG went with 3-5-fuckern-2 again and started Fletcher I knew it would be a draw. Absolutely mind-boggling to start him especially against a young and energetic Villa midfield.

I hear Mata was poor again, which is a shame. I really think he can do well for us and believe he will but he should really be doing more. At least he's been scoring goals and getting assists but we need that full 90 minute performance from him.

Glad Falcao got a goal, that will do his confidence the world of good. Falcao > Clichy now. Yay!

RVP coming off was odd as I hear he was doing well in the game and looked our most attacking threat. Some of LVG's substitutions and decision making and system changing was strange today. Only have him to blame. The players should have done better but I'm confused with some of his decisions today.

Need a result against Newcastle now.

Oh, and De Gea is still a beast!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Listened to it on the radio. Pure shite.

Completely on LVG. Fletcher shouldn't start, ever. He can barely make the Scotland squad these days. Mata is always poor away from home too, a serious problem. Not sure why he stayed on when RVP was taken off. We seemed to be doing much better before the red card, for whatever reason.

Seems injuries have moved to midfield now. Having Herrera, Fellaini and Blind out at the same time gives us a real problem. Especially with that formation, which we should be moving away from with our full backs getting fit again.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Foreshadowed said:


> I'll catch the highlights later but before the game I had a lot of confidence in United getting the 3 points but when I saw LVG went with 3-5-fuckern-2 again and started Fletcher I knew it would be a draw. Absolutely mind-boggling to start him especially against a young and energetic Villa midfield.


LvG will not change 3-5-2 unless we either go on a run of consecutive defeats with that formation or get some decent defensive options.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

0 subs.

Southampton with 5 U21 players in the starting 11.

No clear chances.

Slow, boring, dire football. 

I've seen some shocking performances by Everton over the last 20 years or so. I was at the WBA 4-0 defeat at the Hawthorns many years ago in Moyes reign of terror, I sat through the 90's, the 3-0 Wigan defeat in the F.A Cup amongst many other awful performances, but that was the single worst Everton performance I have seen in my lifetime.

Barkley puts in a MOTM performance in CM against QPR on Monday, and he gets put on the wing to accommodate Gareth Barry who has been putting in awful performances this season. Eto'o is playing in the hole and Rom is being wasted. He's at his best when he can run onto stuff and slot, not doing whatever it is that is being asked of him now.

I've never been so furious and embarrassed of the team and manager in all my life.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Stuck with Martinez?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Hull & Leicester need some goals and Jordan Rhodes scores two today. Come and get him Stevie. Another £15m offer would be fan-fucking-tastic!(Y)


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

United drop points and the last leg of my accumulator, Paris Saint Gercunts, let me down for €65.










You just know Liverpool will cruise to a 3-0 win tomorrow as well so fuck the rest of the football this weekend.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

West Brom need to fuck off.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

That Lamela goal :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

352, Boring football, fletcher and Evans

ut


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Nice dive Joseph.

double post, don't care.


----------



## A. Edwards

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Looking forward to the Derby tomorrow, if not a little worried at the same time. Krul & Elliot both out injured, so it's all down to Alnwick once again in net. He's conceded 8 in the past two games, so I'm not that confident, but hopefully he pulls out a decent showing to make up for his blunders mid-week in the Cup vs Spurs.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



tommo010 said:


> That Lamela goal :banderas


Very nice, but Barnes' was better.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Joel said:


> Very nice, but Barnes' was better.


Falcao's was better m8.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

wow we had a mare, didn't look like scoring even with a man advantage

Evans' defending for the goal :jay

deary me what a shitter


----------



## ABK

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Even Flow said:


> Ugh I was gonna go with 3-0 City in the Predictions, but I thought since City had no fit strikers, i'd go with 2-0. I look at the score a min ago, and of course they won 3-0 :no:


Same here


----------



## seabs

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

*Evans has been abysmal this season. Would be nice to get Jones and Smalling fit at the same time in a back 4. Would also be nice to get Di Maria, Falcao and Van Persie fit at the same time too. *


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



Taylor Swift's Holiday Helper said:


> Villa were the better team after going a man down and looked more likely to score. I appreciate your BRAVE team, hams.


Trust in brave.

Goodnight sweet Man Utd's title hopes.





























:darkheskey


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

BANTER CLAUS' heart rate whenever Alnwick appears on screen. My word.

bama4


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Shittest derby ever, are newcastle saving themselves for us.




Lel @BANTER CLAUS


----------



## EGame

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

RIP IN PISS Pardew


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

How many horses has Banter Claus punched today?


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

"You'll never wank alone"


----------



## kingfunkel

Edu was better than this shit!!!


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

Flamini is bloody awful. Schneiderlin in January please.


----------



## kingfunkel

Bad For Business said:


> Flamini is bloody awful. Schneiderlin in January please.


I like Flamini as a squad player. I'd go for Sissoko or Diop. Just some bulk and power in midfield but that's too obvious so Wenger will go for Juninho Paulista


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*

You want some Liam Miller? I'll give it ya. Right after I give it Irish Jet.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



BANTER CLAUS said:


> You want some Liam Miller? I'll give it ya. Right after I give it Irish Jet.



Boxing day lad, we're gonna do ya.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/546691009225441281


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

4 in a row 4 in a row 4 in a row! 










:lmao Ginger piss biscuit.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Arsenal. Always good for a laugh.

Thanks for the draw, chumps.


----------



## DA

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Could be the difference between finishing 9th and 10th :mark:

AIYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Mathieu Flamini is the worst DM in the history of bad DM's.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

God bless you, Squirtle.

That draw isn't so bad. Arsenal didn't gain anything on us and Liverpool are still *10* points behind.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Skrtel's goal scoring power is directly derived from his pirate bandanna

Lallana and Coutinho were impressive I thought and as a team I thought we were alot better going forward and (bar the goals) decent defending. Hard to feel optimistic about us being where we currently are in the table and with almost half the season gone but things could start to fall our way if we put in performances like today through-out the rest of the season. How about that Lucas eh?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Nazi Brendan :terry


----------



## Nige™

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

£25 header and double points in the predictions!

Just wish I picked Cuntinho now instead of Raheem for first scorer in my 2-2 scorecast @ 75/1. Oh well.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Slient Alarm said:


> God bless you, Squirtle.
> 
> That draw isn't so bad. Arsenal didn't gain anything on us and Liverpool are still *10* points behind.


5 points ahead of Arsenal and Spurs still, left Liverpool and Everton in the dust. Oh, and the draw against Villa did do one thing good by bringing us back down to earth - its okay to end a winning streak with a draw rather than a loss. Overall, not as bad a weekend as I thought.

Need to consolidate that 3rd spot. Both Newcastle and Spurs are tough fixtures, but with only West Ham to worry about for now (Soton being inconsistent), injured players coming back, Falcao and RVP both firing and all that title talk nonsense gone, it should be possible to get some good results.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

As shit as we've been all season this was still worth it IMO


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Really good performance, if we had someone who could finish a chance we would've won comfortably. :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



BANTER CLAUS said:


> Strong programme cover for Sunday's game. Bound to rustle a few jimmies.


Worked a treat.


----------



## Renegator

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*










What a disgrace. Brendan Hitler


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Spoiler: aspoiler
















Big brave Per.


----------



## seabs

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

*Liverpool play well. Arsenal play awful. Still can't win. Brendan still won't learn how to set up a half decent defensive unit. Brilliant.*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

what is this trash thread title


----------



## Rush

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*










dat Per :brodgers


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: DE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA*



BANTER CLAUS said:


> Strong programme cover for Sunday's game. Bound to rustle a few jimmies.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

tbf all these thread titles are garbage. Should just keep a standard one or make it the "Irish Jet touches Kids thread"

I'm scared of Stoke tomorrow. Would not be surprised if we dropped points tomorrow.


----------



## Magic

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

you keep your whore mouth shut, rockhead.


JOHNSON

SUNDERLAND

GOING TO FINISH BETTER THAN LIVERPOOL. :mark:


----------



## Renegator

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Taylor Swift's Holiday Helper said:


> tbf all these thread titles are garbage. Should just keep a standard one or make it the "Irish Jet touches Kids thread"
> 
> I'm scared of Stoke tomorrow. Would not be surprised if we dropped points tomorrow.


Insert obligatory "can they do it on a cold rainy night in stoke" joke.

Best of luck lads


----------



## ABK

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Taylor Swift's Holiday Helper said:


> I'm scared of Stoke tomorrow. Would not be surprised if we dropped points tomorrow.


I'm trying as hard as I can to be optimistic. I can't help but feel it's just one of those games where we will drop points. We lost there last season. Although we are much stronger this term and have performed better in most grounds we dropped points last season, dropping points tonight is not going to be a surprise.


----------



## Joel

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

We're going to win guys. I know Rockhead is a massive Debbie Downer, but don't let him turn you into one, ABK.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> what is this trash thread title


----------



## Kiz

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

lel running scared of a team with no fit strikers

the chelsea choke will go down in istree.


----------



## Renegator

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Fucking Stoke pricks


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Lel Rockhead worried about Stoke.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Renegator said:


> Fucking Stoke pricks




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/547131552287969282


----------



## Renegator

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Matic you magnificent being.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Pretty tame from Stoke, only managed to get themselves fired up after Bardsley tried to end the life of one Eden Hazard. Costa continues to have a rough time of things away from home, absolutely no need to stoop down to the level of Shawcross who was terrified whenever the ball from played over the top.

POSITIVE FIVE STARS for Cesc and Matic, Cahill and Terry.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

I have to be negative sometimes. Last time I was positive about winning the league last season, we had that loss to Sunderland and I haven't recovered since. :mj2

Truth be told we have not been great since the Sunderland league game. Its good we've been able to score early in the past two games and close out. Stoke didn't really offer much anyways, thought Assaidi was better than Arnautovic. Crouch was kept out of the game as well. Good to win, although I'm still worried that we aren't finishing chances. Costa had two particularly good chances he should have put away. Matic is so incredible, when he isn't bustling forward he is putting out fires in defense. The guy does everything. The game against West Ham won't be easy, but looking forward to it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



ROUSEY said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/547131552287969282


Watching Stephen French make Danny facking Dyer nearly shite himself was good tele, had some great quotes.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

fucks sake Stoke :mj2


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Fuck Stoke. Inbred Orcs


----------



## Joel

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Taylor Swift's Holiday Helper said:


> I have to be negative sometimes. Last time I was positive about winning the league last season, we had that loss to Sunderland and I haven't recovered since. :mj2
> 
> Truth be told we have not been great since the Sunderland league game. Its good we've been able to score early in the past two games and close out. Stoke didn't really offer much anyways, thought Assaidi was better than Arnautovic. Crouch was kept out of the game as well. Good to win, although I'm still worried that we aren't finishing chances. Costa had two particularly good chances he should have put away. Matic is so incredible, when he isn't bustling forward he is putting out fires in defense. The guy does everything. The game against West Ham won't be easy, but looking forward to it.


Last season we had players who should be squad players as our starting central midfield and we had strikers who were not cut for it. Now we have one of the best central midfield pairing in world football and we have 3 strikers who like to score goals and offer more on the pitch when they're not scoring.

We also have Oscar and Hazard with more experience and ready to push on to another level. We have somehow improved our great goalkeeper, by having a world class keeper. Our defence as a unit has conceded less goals now than this stage last season.

Point is, there is absolute no need to look back to last season, because it's two different teams, with different mentalities.

It's true we haven't been great since the Sunderland game, but we also haven't been bad and from what I saw, it seemed we were very unlucky to lose the Newcastle game.

Now I'm not saying that you should think we're going to win every game we play this season, but to be scared of Stoke when we're still playing a brand which is enough to beat all those lower half teams? C'mon.


----------



## ABK

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Great all round game last night. We matched Stoke's physicality. Matic is incredible. Just watch Mikel play and you will know how massive Matic is in that position. 

West Ham on boxing day will be huge but we should win at the Bridge. Playing Southampton, away from home, two days later though :no:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Liam Miller said:


> Watching Stephen French make Danny facking Dyer nearly shite himself was good tele, had some great quotes.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/547127362576715776
On the verge of shitting himself there.

Snapping at the heels of a rotweeler


----------



## Joel

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Defensively, Mikel was good last night. Made quite a few tackles and interceptions when Stoke were looking to build something. Offensively, he kept passing the ball out of play...

Matic is streets ahead of him, but Mikel will provide some use when we need to go ultra defensive in CL games.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*













:banderas


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



BANTER CLAUS said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vjrgtLLlzQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


:lmao

That's fucking great.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



ROUSEY said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/547127362576715776
> On the verge of shitting himself there.
> 
> Snapping at the heels of a rotweeler


The rotwheeler :lmao.

I think he did one of these with Ross Kemp also and kept calling him Russ.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Liam Miller said:


> The rotwheeler :lmao.
> 
> I think he did one of these with Ross Kemp also and kept calling him Russ.


Money was made, Russ, and money was lost, yeah


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/547130887037779968
:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/547124187283070976
FFS :duck


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

:maury


----------



## Joel

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

The sock part in the Boring James video is outstanding.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

The teabags were my favourite. PG what? PG tips? Bit forrin' in it?





> Newcastle United ace Papiss Cisse invites local kids and fans to his home to show his appreciation for fan support throughout the year
> 
> Papiss Cisse has delivered a Christmas message to Newcastle United fans and thanked them for their loyal support in 2014.
> 
> The Toon number 9 also marked the festive period by inviting supporters, friends and local children to his house to hand out presents.


http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/spor...8337845?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Where was my invite? :hmm:














This one is captioned 'Cisse and his cleaning staff'. How much mess does this guy make? I notice they're all female too. And a couple don't quite look to be of working age :hmm:


----------



## ABK

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Joel said:


> Defensively, Mikel was good last night. Made quite a few tackles and interceptions when Stoke were looking to build something. Offensively, he kept passing the ball out of play...
> 
> Matic is streets ahead of him, but Mikel will provide some use when we need to go ultra defensive in CL games.


Agreed. He is great as a squad player. But for how long has Mikel been playing top flight games? For how many seasons? Week in week out yet he has zero confidence going forward. I'm just not impressed with his play at all personally.


----------



## obby

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Think I'll start to believe first place is possible if we get the win against Newcastle in a few days. Fuck it.










In before Shaw is hit w/ a five game ban :banderas


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Shaw the GOAT :banderas


----------



## Joel

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Original Christmas Name said:


> In before Shaw is hit w/ a five game ban :banderas


Has he even played five games this season?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Imagine how fat Shaw is gonna be after this Christmas period. Good lord.


----------



## Vader

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Joel said:


> Has he even played five games this season?


7 m8


----------



## Kiz

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

he's gonna eat the ban

cos he's fat

schalke 03


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Shaw is going to ando's for Xmas dinner(s)


----------



## obby

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

I doubt Anderson eats in accordance with the time. He may never stop now that he doesn't play.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

^ it's intense bulking training obviously duh


----------



## Kiz

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

every day is his cheat day


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

BULKING


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*










That Burberry shirt :banderas

Sweet baby Jesus that is absolutely hideous


----------



## Silver C

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Expecting a 3-4-1-2 today against Newcastle with DDG, Jones-Blackett-Evans as the Back 3, Valencia, Carrick, Rooney, Young - ADM - Falcao, RVP.

Carrick should be pushed up front. Otherwise midfield would be totally empty with Fellaini, Blind and Herrera out and Fletcher not being an option. Would be suicidal otherwise.


----------



## A. Edwards

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Maybe I'm showing some bias here, but why broadcast Watford/Wolves at 5:30 when you have Man Utd/Newcastle earlier in the day? :jordan5


----------



## Joel

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Because United/Newcastle is BT's game and it's being broadcasted at 3:00.


----------



## A. Edwards

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Joel said:


> Because United/Newcastle is BT's game and it's being broadcasted at 3:00.


Ah fair play. I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

DDG

Jones Evans Blackett

Valencia Fletcher Carrick Di Maria Young

Rooney RVP

imo is what LVG will go for, Rooney has been great this season but as a deeper lying CM he's not anywhere near his effective best. shoe horning Rooney/RVP/Falcao into the same side every game just isn't going to work


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

3 at the back again.

*Sigh*


----------



## united_07

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



> De Gea, Jones, McNair, Evans, Valencia, Carrick, Rooney, Mata, Young, van Persie, Falcao
> Lindegaard, Rafael, Smalling, Blackett, Fletcher, A.Pereira, Wilson


di maria injured again, guessing Herrera is as well. I'd rather see Rafael starting instead of Valencia as well.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

eh 3 at the back, McNair starting ahead of Blackett surprises me a bit but them's the breaks


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Good performance, probably mixed in with West Ham being poor. We could easily be scoring more goals which is annoying. Costa gets a goal but could be doing much more. Matic so good again.


----------



## Joel

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Taylor Swift's Holiday Helper said:


> Good performance, probably mixed in with West Ham being poor. We could easily be scoring more goals which is annoying. *Costa gets a goal but could be doing much more.* Matic so good again.


He had a poor start, but he was very involved in the whole game, so I disagree. Lots of nice touches and passes after a donkey start. Using his pace to make lost causes into something. Held the ball up very well. Always was available for us to pass to him. Also assisted the first goal. Only thing that was a bit poor was his finishing bar the goal. But he was everywhere, which is something we didn't have in our strikers last season. So even when he isn't scoring (which sucks for fantasy football stuff) he is still an impact on the game.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



united_07 said:


> di maria injured again, guessing Herrera is as well. I'd rather see Rafael starting instead of Valencia as well.


Herrera got injured before villa game. 

What actually happens in our final training sessions before game? Swear do players do gladiator style combat battle or something FFS. Know when are out with a injury when come back not uncommon get little niggily injuries so Di Maria may just got bit knock & be out for a few games what happened with falcao even Rojo recently injured shoulder comes back fine then pulls thigh strain can happen just sucks that appears happen mostly to our players all the time. 

How did Toni & Evans stay in the 11 after villa display? Also no rafael is just bonkers sorry but even at right wingback he would be a good option over Toni. 

With Herrera, blind & Felliani all out in cm means Carrick has play in there 100% not in back 3 & mata is better & only other c option over fletch who is now done for at top level. I love guy but his not reliable option anymore to start games but still injuries playing part again means mata & carrick in cm where mata is beyond useless in that area rather up field if in the starting 11.

Evans looks lost & has been since saf left its shame as before hand had down as our best CB but totally regressed these last 18 months I thought Moyes was playing part here but form got worse since turn of year & doesn't matter who manager is can't pass ball under a manager who whole style is about retention of ball & movement & options while on it then up shit creek without a paddle. McNair hasn't played well last few games so bit shocked his starting & thought looked better in back 4 anyway? 

Positive is front 3 can score goals. Rooney play Inbehind & drop back make 3 man cm but falcao & RvP to me looked like had something going v villa with movement still need lot fine tuning & not convinced that blossom as a partnership 2 as think both like play up top by themselves & better in lone cf role but hopefully prove me wrong & click. 

We have serious Fire power up top to create & score today but defence looks shaky as hell & Newcastle will create last season won here by sitting deep & hitting on break with pace I think be open but tough game but have great curd under LvG at OT this season so hopefully start game well & don't let Newcastle settle early like did last year which killed the atmosphere & mood around OT & Newcastle capitalised on that & we never really threatened them afterwards we can't let that happen again this season.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Young and Carrick playing like gods. World class assist by Falcao who looks lively as well. Defense is still shite though.



> McNair starting ahead of Blackett surprises me a bit but them's the breaks


LvG wants to instill confidence back in him after that Soton game. Good one by the manager, but so far McNair's still shaky.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*


----------



## Silver C

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Jones is a fucking jackass.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

9 in a row baayybaaaaaayyyy

horrific conditions in the 2nd half, when the snow really started coming down players were clearly struggling to see. should brought on the orange ball. bad mistake by hartdog on their gol but he gets a pass based on the situation.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Very good performance, but Jones being a knob as usual. Falcao, Rooney, Van Persie, Mata and Young were all quality.

Everton and Moyestinez are really struggling this year, aren't they? See what I did there? _Moyestinez_. Geddit?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Newcastle will fist Everton on Sunday. Elbow fucking high.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Very good performance. Pretty formidable going forward. Having 3 strikers with multiple 30 goal season's will do that. Think we'll look that way in most home games, Mata's more comfortable at home too. Falcao looked great, his all round play is much better than I expected. Shame he was taken off, looked set to get 4 or 5 before we made those subs.

Shame Jones tarnished a great individual performance with a stupid mistake. We looked much more solid today and he's a big part of it.

Spurs next will be tough. They're no joke. Keep winning games. 

LOL at Martinez.


----------



## united_07

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

darren fletcher really shouldn't be getting games, play gets worse when he is on the pitch


----------



## Silver C

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



united_07 said:


> darren fletcher really shouldn't be getting games, play gets worse when he is on the pitch


Was scared it'd be a Leicester when he came on, but to be fair, Newcastle was completely toothless.

Win gives us breathing space. Will probably remain third even if we lose the next game (unlikely!) since Soton have to deal with Chelsea next.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Play like utter garbage but end up with the 3 points is al-right by me.

Lallana is pretty boss


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Giroud's a bloody fool :lmao


Reckon Welbeck goes back up top for the next 3 games, and Theo returns to action


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Bad For Business said:


> Giroud's a bloody fool :lmao
> 
> 
> Reckon Welbeck goes back up top for the next 3 games, and Theo returns to action


Yeah. Would go with:
Chez
Debuchy BFG/Chambers Kos Gibbs
Flamini Cazorla
Rosicky
Theo Welbz Sanchez
Against Fat Sam. Win that and the Chavs beat Soton and we're back in Top 4 and can hunt down United for 3rd.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*










Louis is a strange one but I like him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Xevoz said:


> Yeah. Would go with:
> Chez
> Debuchy BFG/Chambers Kos Gibbs
> Flamini Cazorla
> Rosicky
> Theo Welbz Sanchez
> Against Fat Sam. Win that and the Chavs beat Soton and we're back in Top 4 *and can hunt down United for 3rd.*


Ha. Good one.


----------



## Renegator

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Costa ugly first half, had a bunch of crap first touches but picked his game up and scored a beauty goal. Showed hes not just a poacher. Credit to Terry as well looking as sharp as ever. Adrian had a solid game to prevent more goals. Keepers always seem to play well against us? 



oh and lol


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Why is Walcott not even featuring these days?


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/548580484402663424
GOAT

he's our keeper our belgian keeper he's simon mignolet oh mignolet oh mignolet oh mignolet oh mignolet


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

I thought it was pretty brave of Rodgers to bring Lambert on for Coutinho. Could have easily brought him on for Mignolet.


----------



## Joel

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Wonder when is the last time Chelsea, City, United, Arsenal, Liverpool and Spurs all won on the same gameweek.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

The chelsea game was boring, i love u wayne, lolz welbeck still crap that lad and the drink was decent i suppose. Decent footy day aka boxing day, shame all the big boys won like.


----------



## Curry

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Joel said:


> Wonder when is the last time Chelsea, City, United, Arsenal, Liverpool and Spurs all won on the same gameweek.


Gameweek 21 last season, 11th/12th/13th of January.

Hull 0-2 Chelsea
United 2-0 Swansea 
Newcastle 0-2 City
Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Stoke 3-5 Liverpool
Spurs 2-0 Palace


----------



## Razor King

Bad For Business said:


> Giroud's a bloody fool :lmao
> 
> 
> Reckon Welbeck goes back up top for the next 3 games, and Theo returns to action


We have the worst batch of strikers. Just disgusting.


----------



## Rush

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

ah, our back up to Sturridge is Lambert, Balo and Borini. Would much rather have Giroud and Theo as backups.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Plus Podolski is the second best player in the world. Only Fabio is better.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> ah, our back up to Sturridge is Lambert, Balo and Borini. Would much rather have Giroud and Theo as backups.


As harsh as it may sound, Liverpool aren't really a staple in the top-4. I was mostly referring to the regular top-4 clubs. Should have clarified I guess.

And Should have bought the Studg. Ended up buying a horse.


Edit:

Btw, I'd love, love Giroud and Welbeck as back-ups for a class striker. That's what they really are. Can't always live in the past, but Liverpool syndrome is soon touching Arsenal, so Giroud/Welbeck as back-ups to van Persie would have been deadly. But...


----------



## sexytyrone97

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

#bringbackpulis #warnockout 

Seriously though, unless we're willing to splash some cash and get a genuine LB and a striker better than fucking Campbell, we're gone. Gayle >>> Campbell, but why play him? Zaha is worlds better than Puncheon, but why play him? Kelly and Bolasie aren't really the same kind of player, but why not sub one for the other? Some genius tactics from big Neil last night.

Where do I begin with the formation? Shame Murray's injured, he'd have done a much better job than Campbell.


----------



## Joel

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Warnock sacked.

Merry Xmas AwSmash.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

palace were the first top flight club in warnock's 34 years to hire him.

he lasted 123 days :duck


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

I wonder if they go for Popovic. He's won the ACL now, so he may be ready to move on.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

not sure what possessed palace to employ him in the first place, he's been an abject failure literally every single time he's been in the premier league. 

sort of situation thats tailor made for pulis but i really can't see him wanting to go back.


----------



## sexytyrone97

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



AwSmash said:


> #bringbackpulis #warnockout
> 
> Seriously though, unless we're willing to splash some cash and get a genuine LB and a striker better than fucking Campbell, we're gone. Gayle >>> Campbell, but why play him? Zaha is worlds better than Puncheon, but why play him? Kelly and Bolasie aren't really the same kind of player, but why not sub one for the other? Some genius tactics from big Neil last night.
> 
> Where do I begin with the formation? Shame Murray's injured, he'd have done a much better job than Campbell.


http://www.cpfc.co.uk/news/article/...is-no-longer-first-team-manager.-2167047.aspx

:hb



Joel said:


> Warnock sacked.
> 
> Merry Xmas AwSmash.


It's a Christmas miracle! Didn't see it happening until after we got beaten by QPR.



FEBIAN BRANDY AND CHRISTMAS CAKE said:


> not sure what possessed palace to employ him in the first place, he's been an abject failure literally every single time he's been in the premier league.
> 
> *sort of situation thats tailor made for pulis but i really can't see him wanting to go back.*


:mj2


----------



## seabs

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

*One of the better performances this season yesterday bar a couple of blips at the back. We look really good at home now, less so away from home. Falcao was brilliant yesterday. For all the shit I give Rooney he's played much better this season. Young was great again. Valencia is doing a good job but the amount of times we look for an outlet down the right and he's stuck in his defensive position is beyond frustrating. Strong chance we play the same defensive unit in back to back games tomorrow holy shit. *


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

My Uncle taught me an old song yesterday that got funnier the more I drank.

"Jingle Bells, Shankly smells
Toshack is a Queer
Kevin Keegan's got VD
and the Kop's full of gonorrhea"


Echo Seabs' thoughts that most of our play yesterday was as good as we've looked this season. Still think we're guilty of often of retaining the ball but not really working it into good areas and making it count, but second half we seemed to exploit more pockets of space and stretch the Newcastle defence regularly. Falcao was excellent but people will sadly only focus on him not scoring and overlook how good his first touch was, how he won fouls/retrieved the ball in dangerous areas and linked up well with those around him. The assist for the first goal was superb but his determination and bite to win the ball to set up the breakaway second was even better. He deserved a goal for his efforts and tbh I wouldn't have minded Van Persie going off for Wilson, but I guess Falcao's naggling injuries are the priority atm.

Definitely think we need Di Maria operating in a central position away from home, because we do look more sluggish and off the pace away from home currently. Mata struggles to make an impression typically and losing Blind and Herrera compromises our shape and balance in midfield. Really don't think the 3-5-2 should be employed away from home, if at all anymore with Rafael returning to full fitness. Spurs always seem to have good games against us these days, home or away, so it won't be easy. Di Maria ahead of Mata if he is fit in a central role would be welcomed, with Mata available from the bench if he is required.


----------



## Rush

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

your uncle is a bell end :draper2

really hope we sign a new keeper this transfer window.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> your uncle is a bell end :draper2


MODS WHERE ART THOU.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

EDIT- Wow, I posted for no reason. SPAM.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Betting on Rodgers, and its Warnock who gets the axe. Palace, shoulda known.

Young has got to challenge Shaw for a starting place. I can't see him meekly bowing out when Shaw returns.

Home form has been good, but none of the Away games have been particularly impressive. This game against Spurs could be a huge boost to cement 3rd spot if it goes our way - imagine Soton losing to Chelsea, and Arsenal drawing West Ham or even one of the sides winning - would still give United a minimum of 6 point lead over rivals.

Assuming that we have CL football next season, and certainly I admit this is too soon to think about it, I think LvG should ponder over whether he needs someone like Strootman. Blind and Herrera could actually become better than they are now, and Carrick has a season or two left before he starts to fade. It would be a mistake to use Fellaini for CL games, but he could be an effective sub and potentially could be used more for the PL games. Rooney could actually be a box to box beast if he puts his mind to it. I'd hate to see some world class midfielder coming in and preventing Blind and Herrera from getting game time. 

That being said, CBs are necessary. I wouldn't mind getting Vlaar in January if he's available on the cheap as I thought he had quite an imposing presence in the game against United.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/548910306723127298
Leave the memories alone.






Top comment on that video: 



> Andrea Roll
> 4 months ago
> 
> please don't come to Ac Milan﻿


:jordan4


----------



## God™

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Fucking lol at Milan. What the hell are they smoking?

Someone unban reymisteriofan for the lulz.


----------



## Joel

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

:drose :drose :drose

They had to make the move permanenet, so they could in turn loan him to Atletico and get half of his wages off their books.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

He's apparently joining Atleti.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

:lol

Either way as long as he's gone from us for good. Why are Atletico wanting him on loan? Have they been living under a rock?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

I heard it had something to do with a swap deal with Cerci :shrug

Sounds like underhand shenanigans to me :shrug

No more Christmas name :drose


----------



## Renegator

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Torres should just go MLS


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

According to the Daily Fail, Everton are sacking Martinez for Shtehve McLaren.

There is only 1 man and his armband that can save Everton now










He was interviewed for the Everton job before Martinez got it and then fucked off to some sand village with a load of brown people and apparently failed badly.

But he has an armband so :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Torres and Cerci are trading places on loan for 18 months. No idea why Atletico think that's a good deal, but Milan are doing all right out of that. If you ignore that they ever took Torres in the first place and still have to pay a load of his wages that is.


----------



## seabs

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

*Same team in back to back games :wall

and it's when we have 2 games in 3 days :westbrook3*


----------



## Silver C

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Expecting this to be more of a GK vs GK battle. De Gea and Lloris will both have to make some saves. Clean sheet is not impossible but difficult with Kane and Eriksen in such form.


----------



## Bucky Barnes

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Herrera still nowhere to be found...


----------



## Silver C

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Fun times. Even game, but considering those agonizing missed chances, we have had the slightest of slight edges (read Ashley Young). Spurs tried to foul United to death, lucky they aren't down to 10 men.

Team's philosophy now seems to be - "when in trouble, look for Ashley Young". He's having another terrific day. Shaw, stay on the bench please.

Evans is easily the weakest link in defense as usual.


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

I was ridiculed on here a couple of months ago for saying Januzaj would be moving to a smaller club as he isn't good enough for the big 4, now it's happening :nerd:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Typical, United actually play well for a full 45 minutes and yet shit bricks in front of goal. Falcao has been very frustrating, his first touch has been poor, he keeps slipping over as if he's Bambi on drugs trying to ice skate. 

Van Persie has been pretty good but should have scored a couple, Rooney also had a good chance as well which he should have buried.

Spurs have been okay, they've looked decent on the counter attack but other than that they've not really threatened. We really should be finishing these glorious chances against such a vulnerable Spurs defence.

Young and Mata have been the best players on the pitch by far for me. Young started to become more of a threat as the first half went on and delivered some very good crosses which again, no one got on the end of. Mata has looked great picking out pockets of space and delivering some terrific passes but again, no one is being clinical when in front of goal.

Lloris has been great for Spurs, such a fantastic save from the Young curling shot at the end of the first half.

Valencia needs to come off, he's looked abysmal in attack. It's all well and good doing your defensive duties well but we can't keep relying on Young to supply the crosses. Get Rafael on as he will provide us that threat down the right flank.

Need to put these chances away otherwise in typical fashion, Spurs will get the first goal. Anyway, a very good but frustrating first half from United.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

He might actually be Flopcao .


----------



## Silver C

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Play a poor away game with great finishing.

Play a good away game and fuck up the finishing.

Can't get everything at once? If Spurs sneak in a goal now...:cuss:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Great first half, absolutely dire second half from United. Maybe LVG shouldn't have gone with the same XI as some of the players looked dead on their legs second half. Young, Rooney, Van Persie and Falcao all looked shattered and we relied on hoof ball second half.

Mata was man of the match for us for sure, a shame no one got on the end of some of the wonderful passes, crosses and through balls that he created. He was our only consistent player that second half. Rafael added a bit more down the right which Valencia didn't but that wasn't saying much, not his best game but Spurs did well to double mark him when he did get forward.

I'll take the point, should have been 3 points from that first half but second half we deserve the point and Spurs got better in the second 45 minutes of the match. 

Better make changes to the team against Stoke and rest some of the players. Hopefully Di Maria, Herrera and Fellaini will be back by then.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Got up at 12 for that shit.

I should still be in bed, for fuck sake.


----------



## seabs

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

_*Great first half, should have been out of sight by then. Second half was garbage. Had the chances and Spurs were there for the taking today. Ugh.*_


----------



## Silver C

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Can forgive the bad second half, it was clear that the players were tiring. Would take 4 points from 2 congested fixtures rather than an undeserved defeat today. Falcao was piss poor, bit of a worry.

Hope Chelsea crush Soton and Arsenal draw with West Ham. That would keep our lead intact. Even if those things don't happen, well...we are still 3rd going into 2015. Good enough.


----------



## seabs

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

*Also amazing how often players don't get reds for challenges like Stambouli's so high up leg when an over the ball tackle is supposedly a red (unless the ball is off the ground apparently).*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Mason had a woeful game, made wrong calls for both teams, such a poor performance which is the norm with these referees.

Lloris and Kane had a good game I thought for Spurs and Eriksen grew in the game. We did enough defensively but it's so disappointing that after a bright and probably our best first half this season we just didn't turn up second half and really struggled. It was good to see Mata have a fantastic away game, he really was terrific and as I've stated countless times I think he will be an integral part to the team especially in the second half of the season.

I wouldn't worry about Falcao; he played 90 minutes against Villa and started to tire there (although he played well), he had a great game against Newcastle and it was a shame he was taken off early second half as he looked like he would score in that game and here he was very off his game admittedly but it was one bad game. Every time he's played for United he has done well and looked sharp the last 2 games but today it just looked like a frustratingly bad day for him.

The only thing I would of changed in this game was I would of brought on Wilson for Falcao to add some more pace and energy up front.

Still, a good first half, a point against Spurs (who are improving in their form now) and a cleansheet. Some positives to take away despite a woeful second half.

*Edit:* Moss sucks also.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

John Moss is a fat clown too. Awful referee.


----------



## seabs

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

*The ref was Jon Moss.*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Mason... Moss... they all fucking suck.

That and I may be a tad tipsy.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

3 more points, another nervy finish, why can't we kill games off at the moment? If we play like we did today, Southampton may fancy their chances against us on Thursday


----------



## Kiz

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*










onside apparently

terrible officials aside, that 2nd half was just absolutely horrific. no urgency, no quick movement, just lazy trash. should've been expected though. chasing a record, rest an important player, just near the new year, to a lowly team, with a great chance to gain ground on chelsea. all set up for a lovely typical city moment.

amazing how we managed to look worse when we put a striker on. midfield just completely disappeared, and it's no surprise much of the play came down the left, where kolarov was absolutely anonymous. might as well have played with 10. didn't want to run, his delivery was rubbish, just seemed to be a bit too hard for a few players out there.

no doubt mangala will cop the blame even though he had no part in either goal and defended well bar a couple of fouls. midfield was completely anonymous after half time. it just shows what happens when you opponent wants it and the played cant be bothered.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

oh man i totally didn't see that 0-0 coming. I like Vergini but he's hardly going to be overlapping and when he does his crossing is bit suspect. Jones is good going forward but clearly awkward at left back. Gomez is amazing at drifting in and out of games but probably had our best chance. Hopefully City are gentle on New Years


----------



## kingfunkel

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Kiz said:


> no doubt mangala will cop the blame even though he had no part in either goal and defended well bar a couple of fouls. midfield was completely anonymous after half time. it just shows what happens when you opponent wants it and the played cant be bothered.


my mate who played against him in the fa cup (can't remember if he was at Sheffield Wednesday or if he was at Coventry at the time)was saying he's 1 of the worst defenders he's ever played against...went as far as to call him shite. 

Why are we so bad but yet so good at the same time! Ciise <3


Peeeeerrrrrrrrrreeezzzzzzz!!!!!!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

well considering wednesday lost 7-0 your mate's a bit shit


----------



## kingfunkel

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Kiz said:


> well considering wednesday lost 7-0 your mate's a bit shit


obviously compared to world class players otherwise he'd be playing in the premier league


----------



## Kiz

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

but this mystery mate described mangala as the worst defender he'd ever played against

seems a bit fanciful


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Are you ok mozza?


----------



## Joel

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Well you had a fair goal against you ruled out for offside last week at the same scoreline, Kizwell. Swings and round abouts or some bollocks.

However, Cesc was ROBBED a penalty because idiots like Ivanovic keeping diving and now there is always going to be doubt.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

:martinez


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Thought Everton were utter mince today. I know they have a lot of injuries and people will point out the Europa hoodoo which are both valid points but they seemed like a completely different team, played a completely different way than I expected from them.

Some Twitter rumours that Pardew is doneski and off to Palace :hmm:


----------



## Vader

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



kingfunkel said:


> my mate who played against him in the fa cup (can't remember if he was at Sheffield Wednesday or if he was at Coventry at the time)was saying he's 1 of the worst defenders he's ever played against...went as far as to call him shite.
> 
> Why are we so bad but yet so good at the same time! Ciise <3
> 
> 
> Peeeeerrrrrrrrrreeezzzzzzz!!!!!!


That is absolute bollocks. You mean the guy who played for Wednesday who came from or currently lives where you do & has no idea who you are? It's that guy yeah, he isn't your mate just like Gary Barlow isn't mine.


----------



## united_07

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

im guessing its Gary Madine


----------



## kingfunkel

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Vader said:


> That is absolute bollocks. You mean the guy who played for Wednesday who came from or currently lives where you do & has no idea who you are? It's that guy yeah, he isn't your mate just like Gary Barlow isn't mine.


Nope the guy who went to my school and occasionally comes back up here on the drink with us still. Not think if I was gonna make a mate up it'd be some super stud playing for newcastle or something. Must be hard to believe that people actually have friends and aren't complete losers in life like yourself chap 

United 07 - you guessed right


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Why not just say who it is to begin with? :draper2


----------



## Vader

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Well if you said you're mates with a Premier League player no-one would believe you either way. I don't believe you regarding Madine either, he's just a pawn to get your own opinion of Mangala being shit out there.

Tell him to stop battering people in pubs if you do know him though. Makes him come across as a bit of a nob.

Also, I live in the city, have a job that pays more than the average, doing less hours than average, for the least stressful thing ever and I'm currently eating an Indian takeaway in Chinatown. Loser in life? I'm living the dream.


----------



## kingfunkel

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Vader said:


> Well if you said you're mates with a Premier League player no-one would believe you either way. I don't believe you regarding Madine either, he's just a pawn to get your own opinion of Mangala being shit out there.
> 
> Tell him to stop battering people in pubs if you do know him though. Makes him come across as a bit of a nob.
> 
> Also, I live in the city, have a job that pays more than the average, doing less hours than average, for the least stressful thing ever and I'm currently eating an Indian takeaway in Chinatown. Loser in life? I'm living the dream.


Believe me don't believe me...I honestly don't care it's an Internet forum I don't care whether you do or not. Personally I'd never call a pro footballer shite after my kick around with Olivier Bernard down the pits. A left back with a few extra pounds and a dodgy hip put me on my arse with a simple drag back. The skill level in what he was performing was unbelievable. Believe me about that or don't I couldn't give a fuck again.

I'll be the first to admit he's a nacka who is yet to mature, a bit of a chav but I've never had an issue with him so yeah to what you read and his actions he is a nob but with my expierence he's a canny kid. I won't defend his actions but he's always treated me well so it is what it is.

Well done? Wanna blue Peter badge?


----------



## Vader

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

What's the relevance regarding that first paragraph?

He was on loan where I'm from (Rochdale) and tried shagging a team mates bird, so he's clearly a gimp of the JT degree. Ask him about it next time.

You questioned my life, just setting you straight.


----------



## kingfunkel

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Vader said:


> What's the relevance regarding that first paragraph?
> 
> He was on loan where I'm from (Rochdale) and tried shagging a team mates bird, so he's clearly a gimp of the JT degree. Ask him about it next time.
> 
> You questioned my life, just setting you straight.


You said I called him shit and used Madine as a way to get my opinion out there. Just thought I'd tell you a story of why I'd never call a pro footballer shit.

He's not a saint, I know that. I don't care what he gets up to tbh

Well done, I won't begrudge someone for having a life. It was more of a petty insult/comeback on my behalf.


----------



## tahir_13

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

was a great match


----------



## Vader

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

I've once seen Paul Parker win a header in a Sunday league game by jumping about as high as Ronaldo is known to these days. My opinion of pro footballers was at an immense high following that.


----------



## kingfunkel

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Vader said:


> I've once seen Paul Parker win a header in a Sunday league game by jumping about as high as Ronaldo is known to these days. My opinion of pro footballers was at an immense high following that.


Whatever. You're boring now


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549325197330087936
:hmm:


----------



## Vader

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



kingfunkel said:


> Whatever. You're boring now


I swear to god that was a truthful story. It was a charity game about 15 years ago. There was another former pro but I can't remember his name.

Geoff Thomas.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Vader said:


> I swear to god that was a truthful story. It was a charity game about 15 years ago. There was another former pro but I can't remember his name.


Probably Cantona or Robson both very forgettable.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

This is sort of related but does anyone remember that show Chelsea did on Sky which was basically like X Factor for footballers with the winner getting a contract? I had a friend on that called Elliott, he made it right down to the last 8 or something. I also legitimately had a kickabout with Geoff Hurst when he handed our the trophies on a football tour I was on.

Beat that.


----------



## Vader

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

I've been elbowed in the face by a guy who had trials at QPR when Sir Les was there. That's about the best I've got.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

I once played sunday league against a bunch of students, labourers and probably a drug dealer.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Missed 3 games this season and drawn them all. Killing us.

LOL at City though, such a fucking bottle job. It's like they heard the Chelsea result and froze up. Great result and great day for Arsenal.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Jose and his "it's a campaign" rant :maury :maury


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Everton, aren't we?

Moving on from that horror show.. These made me laugh.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549337390683541504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549337150878408705
Oh, and I once gave Ross Barkley a lift to my cousins house about 6 or 7 years ago when he was a ballboy at Goodison. My best claim to fame in this recent discussion.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

You touch kids like jet?


Them tweets tho :ti

:brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

My mate who shall rename nameless (it's Gary Lineker guys) told me Tony Adams is the worst defender he's ever played against.

In Pards news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549285841949188096


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Me and Stan Collymore double teamed Roy Evans' daughter back in 96.

The fact that I was 6 in 1996 is irrelevant


----------



## Silver C

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Irish Jet said:


> Great result and great day for Arsenal.


They are slowly inching up to that 4th place trophy again. Credit to Soton and West Ham for sustaining their form, but I think they will duke it out with Spurs for 5th and 6th in the end. 

Crafty Wenger. Fans expected them to challenge City and Chelsea, then he lowered their expectations with a bunch of crappy performances and now, Arsenal go on a run of form to finish fourth and possibly fight it out with United for third. Then everyone forgets its the same thing being done every season and essentially on repeat again.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

https://vine.co/v/OHlLOvtgqq2


----------



## Destiny

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Mourinho's post match interview is hilarious. Even though he's a great manager, he's a whining twat when things don't go his way.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Liam Miller said:


> Are you ok mozza?


Current thoughts on Ashley Young? :moyes2

3 brave red cards in 4 matches for Villa :wilkins

Also, Fraudinez :martinez :barry


----------



## A. Edwards

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

If the rumours are true, Pardew is off to Palace with Newcastle wanting to sign Frank De Boer as his replacement. I'd take that. :yum:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

It's tough to know how good de Boer is with the Dutch league, but Ajax were quite impressive for a young team in their CL group this season. Can't see why de Boer would want to go to Newcastle though when the ambition of the ownership is so limited. We've apparently been in his ear for if Rodgers gets the sack too.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Bulk you're just jealous that de Boer is gonna be bringing that sexy football back to Tyneside while you're STUCK WITH FRAUDGERS.



































Inb4 Pulis.


----------



## Joel

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

http://en.clubatleticodemadrid.com/noticias/fernando-torres-returns-home

:maury



Destiny said:


> Mourinho's post match interview is hilarious. Even though he's a great manager, he's a whining twat when things don't go his way.


:maury


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...on-compensation-clause-south-London-club.html

It's on.

Au revoir then Pards. Don't let the door hit you on the way out


----------



## Kiz

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

an utter coup for palace. that's a tremendous bit of business


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Who do Newcastle get now? Pulis?

Kinnear?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Silent Alarm said:


> Who do Newcastle get now? Pulis?
> 
> *Kinnear*?


Please :maury


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Would love de Boer obviously but his agent has said he isn't leaving mid-season and it doesn't seem like a Mike Ashley appointment at all. It'll be someone English from the 90s or one of his mates from the casino. Terry Venables perhaps :evil

I guess it'll be one of Sherwood, Pulis, Bruce or perhaps Beardsley/Carver in the interim with an outside chance of Christophe Galtier from St. Etienne who we've been linked with in the recent past


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Silent Alarm said:


> Who do Newcastle get now? Pulis?
> 
> Kinnear?


Moyes


----------



## Silver C

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Not Moyes. Everton need him back more.


----------



## Curry

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Newcastle to bring Ally McCoist in please :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Sliver C said:


> Not Moyes. Everton need him back more.


Log out.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



ROUSEY said:


> Log out.


"But Marty, I got you 4th place and that 3-0 Merseyside Derby victory" :moyes2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*






I bet they're longing for one of Davey's trademark 6th-7th place finishes now.

:duck


----------



## Destiny

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Joel said:


> :maury


I'm just speaking the truth.

uttahere


----------



## ABK

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Very impressive first 45 mins from Liverpool there. Will like to see them win this one.


----------



## CGS

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

What the fuck has this game become


----------



## Renegator

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Shit just got real


----------



## Destiny

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



CGS said:


> What the fuck has this game become


Quite typical based on this season tbh. Can't kill games off early.


----------



## Renegator

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



ABK said:


> Very impressive first 45 mins from Liverpool there. Will like to see them win this one.


Lol nice edit there bro,


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

I turned this game on 15 minutes ago and I can honestly say I've never seen a worse 15 minute display than what I've seen from Jonjo Shelvey. Everything he done was a complete fuck up.


----------



## Rush

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Shelvey should've been sent off already for elbowing Can in the face.


----------



## Rush

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

4-1 :shmoney

Good win, team actually clicked. Hendo showing why he should never be moved out of the centre mid. He's the best CM we have by a long way. Lallana had easily his best game in a Liverpool shirt.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

That's much more like what I expected from us this season. Nice way to round off 2014


----------



## CGS

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

:shmoney

Feels good to actually win a game convincely for once. Lallana, Big Phil and Sterling all played pretty well. Can was solid at the back and Mig made some pretty decent saves. 

All in all good stuff for once.


----------



## DA

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Pretty sure Coutinho can see the matrix at this point. His vision was fantastic tonight. Almost reinacting the Sterling Burnley game goal with the exact same pass and his flick for Lallana's second was :allen1

Sturridge can't come back soon enough with Phil in this recent form :mark:

Sterling is doing a fine job up front too. So good to have a pacy forward producing counter attacks again :mark:


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

It's a shame for Shelvey that he's such a clown because he shows glimpses of talent every now and again, he's just unable to do anything with it. Like Abu Hamza finding a masterball.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



CGS said:


> :shmoney
> 
> Feels good to actually win a game convincely for once. Lallana, Big Phil and Sterling all played pretty well. Can was solid at the back and Mig made some pretty decent saves.
> 
> All in all good stuff for once.


Thank you for ending 2014 how you started it, you wonderfully cursed speller you.


----------



## CGS

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

:draper2


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Great performance. Lallana and Coutinho looked excellent, have to imagine with a proper finisher ahead of them we could've scored even more. 

I like Emre Can as a ball-playing defender in the back 3, seems like a great way to get him into the side since opportunities are lacking in central midfield with Lucas's form. Can looked good today back there despite the one missed header. 

Nice to see us play actual wingbacks as our wingbacks and both Moreno and Manquillo did a good job, especially Moreno going forward, nice goal by him. 

Now let's go get Cech and a striker. :side:

And it looks like Alan Pardew is dumping Newcastle after all the undeserved abuse from their fickle fans. :cool2 What a man.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



> Newcastle United can confirm that Crystal Palace have made a formal approach requesting permission to speak to Alan Pardew in relation to their vacant managerial position.
> 
> Crystal Palace have offered compensation at a level whereby Alan has now been permitted to speak to them.
> 
> As a result of this development today (Monday), Alan will not be at training on Tuesday. Training will be the responsibility of assistant manager John Carver.
> 
> The Club will make a further announcement in due course.


He's gone. He's really gone. 















This must be how the Iraqis felt when they were liberated by Team America. Just need a ceremonial toppling of a Pardew statue to make it complete.

Hearing some talk of Colo taking charge for the time being :haha


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Newcastle to be battling relegation SOON


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Irvine sacked from WBA. Pretty ridiculous that he got the job in the first place.


----------



## CGS

ArnoldTricky said:


> Irvine sacked from WBA. Pretty ridiculous that he got the job in the first place.


Even more ridiculous that he lasted this long in the position. Kinda expected him to be the first manager out the door


----------



## seabs

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

*COLOCCINI :done*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

mike ashley at his utter peak of trolling if coloccini becomes player manager


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Will Coloccini be allowed to relocate the entire team to Argentina?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*










He turned his back on us for the :vince$ 

No honour. No Class. No loyalty.


----------



## sexytyrone97

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Pardew to Palace IS ON.

I don't know how to feel now that we have the GOAT.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Mike Ashley if it's true.

:maury :maury :maury.



















:carra


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Green Light said:


> No honour. No Class. No loyalty.


But that's enough about Newcastle fans re: THE GREAT ONE.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

PARDEWMANIA RUNNIN WILD BABY


----------



## ABK

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Renegator said:


> Lol nice edit there bro,


Ahahaha. Yeah. Thought our next cup game was the COC. Forgot that it was the FA Cup


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*










Nailed on.


----------



## Bungle Bear

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

It won't be Coloccini, guy doesn't even have any of his badges. They will go for be a cheap, British, disappointing option.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Sherwood had no badges and he was the second coming of Jesus.


----------



## CGS

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Kinda want it to be coloccini just for the lulz.However I do reckon Sherwood would get the job in the end


----------



## A. Edwards

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

As a Newcastle fan, I've got to admit that if I was in Pardew's shoes, I'd probably have done exactly the same thing. He's always been down the barrel-end of a gun during his time at Newcastle & it's obvious who makes the decisions, and it isn't Pardew.. I've been reading some comments from fellow fans of the club on various sites and some of the responses are absolutely hilarious. The same people who were rallying to get him the sack only a couple of months ago are now wishing that he'd stayed. Says it all really.

Pardew is loved at Palace. He's inherited a decent team and the boardroom will be more lenient than they were at Newcastle. Also, if he's receiving a higher wage, why not? As a Newcastle fan, good on Pards. Deserves to be treated correctly.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Where's Green Light? :evil


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Neville and Carragher reacting to the news that Coloccini was favourite was priceless. He's not in the running though according to SSN apparently. Not sure where that came from.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Don't ruin this. If we all pretend it happened then maybe he'll actually become their manager.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



A. Edwards said:


> As a Newcastle fan, I've got to admit that if I was in Pardew's shoes, I'd probably have done exactly the same thing. He's always been down the barrel-end of a gun during his time at Newcastle & it's obvious who makes the decisions, and it isn't Pardew.. I've been reading some comments from fellow fans of the club on various sites and some of the responses are absolutely hilarious. The same people who were rallying to get him the sack only a couple of months ago are now wishing that he'd stayed. Says it all really.
> 
> *Pardew is loved at Palace. He's inherited a decent team and the boardroom will be more lenient than they were at Newcastle. Also, if he's receiving a higher wage, why not? As a Newcastle fan, good on Pards. Deserves to be treated correctly*.


The boardroom will be more lenient with him? Is it even possible for him to be treated any more leniently by the board than he was here? At any other club he would've been sacked five times over with the record he had over the past 2 years, (check out this cool table for a start https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B6D6hl0IYAEDiI4.jpg:large) let alone the incidents like headbutting players and abusing other managers putting the club in a negative light. He's just lucky we have an owner who couldn't care less about the club and sees it as nothing more than balance sheets and a vessel to market his other businesses.

As for the fans, well, you reap what you sow. Aside from actual results a lot of the vitriol aimed at Pardew comes from the fact that he is such an antagonizing cunt off it. When you carry yourself like he does, when you say the things that he has said then you should expect no sympathy. He's arrogant, smug, condescending to his own fans and is completely incapable of ever admitting his own failings. He's blamed science for us losing, the Notting Hill Carnival, the Olympics, the grass being too long, a million other things but best of all he blamed the fans. I hope you remember that Andrew, (he blamed you specifically) when Crystal Palace scored that third goal against us earlier this year. It was our fault for getting too loud, supporting the team too much and that meant Palace scored. Oh. 

He has seemingly taken every opportunity he can over the years to lower fan expectations and pretty much belittle the club's ambition, saying things like 'thank God we're not in Europe', telling us that we can't compete with teams like Southampton and then after a win saying 'that one was for Mike'. That one was for Mike. Jesus Wept. 


Oh and since you live in the city Andrew I'm sure I don't need to explain to you the significance of the derby to Newcastle fans and the fact that Pardew has now last four in a row, the first manager in history on either side to do that. (I was strictly gonna talk about off-field antics here but that one is important).

But the most amazing thing of all, despite all that, many, if not most, fans were still behind him and supporting him. Even at the height of the 'campaign' against him the actual turnout and show of support against him was minimal in SJP. Just go and watch the game against Swansea I think it was or whenever that sackpardew protest was organized and hardly anyone got involved. 

Genuinely laughing at the idea that Pardew is the one who has been treated badly in all of this. He's had pretty much no expectation or pressure on him from the board, has gotten away with doing things most other managers would've been sacked on the spot for and has had complete job security in that ridiculous 8 year contract. And now he's left us in the middle of the season for a much better paying job. I don't think there is much more to it than that. I would probably have done the same thing as well but the idea that he has been treated badly here is absurd all things considered.

Still, good luck to him. I don't have any ill will towards him now, he's gone from Newcastle and that's all that matters to me. I'm pretty confident he'll keep them up which from what I've seen is all Palace fans want and he's 'one of theirs' after his playing days there so I'm sure they'll be happy. And Mike Ashley will certainly be happy, rather than having to pay Pardew off someone has actually come along and given him £3m to take him off our hands. Guess who wins again.


----------



## A. Edwards

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Green Light said:


> The boardroom will be more lenient with him? Is it even possible for him to be treated any more leniently by the board than he was here? At any other club he would've been sacked five times over with the record he had over the past 2 years, (check out this cool table for a start https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B6D6hl0IYAEDiI4.jpg:large) let alone the incidents like headbutting players and abusing other managers putting the club in a negative light. He's just lucky we have an owner who couldn't care less about the club and sees it as nothing more than balance sheets and a vessel to market his other businesses.
> 
> As for the fans, well, you reap what you sow. Aside from actual results a lot of the vitriol aimed at Pardew comes from the fact that he is such an antagonizing cunt off it. When you carry yourself like he does, when you say the things that he has said then you should expect no sympathy. He's arrogant, smug, condescending to his own fans and is completely incapable of ever admitting his own failings. He's blamed science for us losing, the Notting Hill Carnival, the Olympics, the grass being too long, a million other things but best of all he blamed the fans. I hope you remember that Andrew, (he blamed you specifically) when Crystal Palace scored that third goal against us earlier this year. It was our fault for getting too loud, supporting the team too much and that meant Palace scored. Oh.
> 
> He has seemingly taken every opportunity he can over the years to lower fan expectations and pretty much belittle the club's ambition, saying things like 'thank God we're not in Europe', telling us that we can't compete with teams like Southampton and then after a win saying 'that one was for Mike'. That one was for Mike. Jesus Wept.
> 
> 
> Oh and since you live in the city Andrew I'm sure I don't need to explain to you the significance of the derby to Newcastle fans and the fact that Pardew has now last four in a row, the first manager in history on either side to do that. (I was strictly gonna talk about off-field antics here but that one is important).
> 
> But the most amazing thing of all, despite all that, many, if not most, fans were still behind him and supporting him. Even at the height of the 'campaign' against him the actual turnout and show of support against him was minimal in SJP. Just go and watch the game against Swansea I think it was or whenever that sackpardew protest was organized and hardly anyone got involved.
> 
> Genuinely laughing at the idea that Pardew is the one who has been treated badly in all of this. He's had pretty much no expectation or pressure on him from the board, has gotten away with doing things most other managers would've been sacked on the spot for and has had complete job security in that ridiculous 8 year contract. And now he's left us in the middle of the season for a much better paying job. I don't think there is much more to it than that. I would probably have done the same thing as well but the idea that he has been treated badly here is absurd all things considered.
> 
> Still, good luck to him. I don't have any ill will towards him now, he's gone from Newcastle and that's all that matters to me. I'm pretty confident he'll keep them up which from what I've seen is all Palace fans want and he's 'one of theirs' after his playing days there so I'm sure they'll be happy. And Mike Ashley will certainly be happy, rather than having to pay Pardew off someone has actually come along and given him £3m to take him off our hands. Guess who wins again.


I agree with the majority of points you made in that post. All I'm saying is, the situation that the club now finds itself in can't entirely be down to Pardew leaving for Palace. The main problem is Ashley and his staff who dictate to how the club is run & perceived on a day-to-day basis. The results and tactics can be Pardew's thinking, but the reason as to why he hadn't been sacked before now? Ashley had previously signed him to an 8 year contract and wasn't willing to part with the cash to pay him off. He's a tight-fisted businessman, not a football person.

The fans want to see the club progress and strive for European qualification. They want to see the club do well in cup competitions without the regular: 'we only concentrate on the league' formula that has crippled the club for years (or decades, whichever way you care to look at it.) In all fairness, Pardew was the best man at this particular moment in time. Who are the main contenders now? Steve Bruce? Tony Pulis? Not exactly ambitious if you ask me. Ashley wants mid-table mediocrity. He wants nothing more than another 'yes man' who won't stand up for the club or its supporters. As long as the club survives in the Premier League and continues to attract the annual TV rights & money associated with it, all the better for him. That won't benefit the club, but merely his back pocket.

Am I sticking up for Pardew in this situation? Not at all. I am familiar and feel exactly the same as you do & I'm sure the rest of the clubs supporters. He's certainly no saint, but he was only partially the problem here. Ashley bought Newcastle to avoid paying taxes on the profits from his various other business ventures, nothing more and nothing less. As long as the current regime is the way it is, the club will never amount to anything more than it is now. And because of that, who are the ones who suffer? The likes of me or you. Not Pardew. Not Ashley, but the people who support and follow the club in the long haul.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Green Light said:


> At any other club


----------



## Andre

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

PARAGRAPHS

*I strongly agree that Newcastle fans were always justified in wanting Pardew gone due to his behaviour and tendency to say dumb things*. There really has never been a sensible counter point to that. What is considered to be a good style of football is also obviously subjective, but if fans find that dull as well then that’s another fair point of criticism.
*
What I’ve never really understand is why so many Newcastle fans deem Pardew’s reign at the Toon as poor in terms of results and league performance*. When you add in the above factors then obviously the results haven’t been good enough to overcome those issues on the whole, but surely Pardew’s record has been at least acceptable from a purely results based perspective?

I’m suggesting this because for a team that was only relegated a few years ago and has generally sold its best players since returning to the Prem, whilst recording an incredibly modest net spend, finishes of 5th, 16th and 10th represent a decent enough record for a club that finished 14th, 7th, 12th, 18th and 12th in other Prem seasons within the past decade when Pardew didn’t oversee the whole season. Leaving Newcastle in 10th before the turn of the year is hardly a disaster either 

I’m not suggesting that Pardew’s results have been brilliant overall (the 12/13 season was certainly poor), while there are always managers who could do a better or even worse job, but surely the results season by season have been fine in the circumstances? When considering that previous managers in that time have inherited what were arguably better squads, whilst also being given similar or better financial backing, Pardew’s results really haven’t been that bad by comparison. Obviously I won’t make comparisons with Robson, or even Keegan’s first run, because they had better results, squads and greater financial backing for those eras. It’s stupid to compare Pards to Sir Bobby in any respect, regardless of all that.

As for the Newcastle board being lenient with Pardew, I agree with that too, but it works both ways because not many premier league level managers will tolerate Mike Ashley’s frugal dealings over the long term, which is why I have doubts over the Pulis links. Someone like Sherwood would be more likely to tolerate it, as a young manager with less pull like him would probably appreciate the security more. 

*As far as WBA go*, maybe this time they should try to make a managerial appointment that they will deem worthy six to eighteen months later on. Despite Irvine being an odd choice last summer, it remains embarrassing how quickly they go through managers, especially when the responsibility of player recruitment is down to other people at the club who continue to survive. Di Matteo, Hodgson, Clarke, Pepe Mel and Irvine have all come and gone for different reasons, despite a large part of WBA’s mediocre squad having remained at the club over the recent Prem years. Maybe Jeremy Peace should consider making changes elsewhere within the club?


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Too bad MOYES already took a job. :moyes4


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Overall I don't know that they do. I think it's important not to conflate two different issues here, the first being Pardew's overall performance and the other being his performance over the last, say, two years. His record over that period is very poor, and that's what people are critical of and what they use to justify the calls for him to get sacked. It comes down to how much his past performances should be used to justify his position in the present, how long can that one good year continue to keep him in a job? You can't live on past glories forever, football is very much a 'what have you done for me lately' business and if your recent record is very poor and there are no signs of improvement on the horizon you have to ask questions. I think that's why people bring up his record of results.

But getting back to your point, I would say _overall _ he's done a decent job strictly in terms of league performances. We had one good year, one very bad, one completely average and two decent half-seasons (it's worth pointing out btw that during Hughton's time in charge during that 10/11 season he managed a higher points-per-game average than Pardew did in the same year :hughton). So in that respect I'd say it's been average, decent. Some might argue for higher praise but I don't think so.

But to look at it strictly in terms of results is, as you say, to ignore all the other aspects that go into being a manager that matter to fans. I've mentioned some of the reasons why Pardew is disliked for strictly off-field happenings. And that is also of course to ignore his equally-average performance in the cups, overall.

For me personally, the last 18 months have been a pretty torrid time to be a Newcastle fan. I can handle poor results and poor runs of form but when you have a manager who saps the enthusiasm and excitement you have for watching your team out of you it's a whole other story. I've experienced some pretty massive cunts during my time as a fan, Souness, Allardyce, Kinnear but somehow I've never felt more disconnected with the club than during Pardew's reign. I think that's worse than any run of bad results.


Also, @Arbuckle (no idea why I kept calling you Andrew :lmao, I think I got you mixed up with a different poster. Reading it back it comes across quite patronising as well which wasn't my intention) I don't really disagree with what you said but I'm not sure how it's relevant to your original point that I was replying to about Pardew not being treated leniently by the board. I don't understand how anyone can really think he's been treated badly by the board, to any extent.

To what Andre said about that, it's true that Pardew and Ashley shared a kind of parasitic symbiotic relationship that suited them both. Ashley had a yes-man patsy who would keep his asset afloat and never badmouth him in the public domain and Pardew got a job with almost infinite room for failure and misconduct like headbutting other team's players. But that in itself is just another reason fans disliked Pardew, he was seen as nothing more than a puppet for Ashley's regime who knew full well what he was getting himself in for when he signed the contract. And then he goes and says thing like 'that one was for Mike' after winning a game. 

This is somewhat aside to everything else but I know people love to mention it: I don't believe for a second that Pardew had as little control over transfers as people make out. He himself has contradicted that before the start of this season when he gave Carr, Charnley and himself (modest as ever) credit for successfully bringing in the players we wanted this summer. He was also supposedly promised Sissoko wouldn't be sold in January (which is good news)


----------



## Andre

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Yeah, I'm not even debating the other issues because they're all valid. I'm not trying to mix up different criteria at all, just asking about one particular aspect that obviously doesn't alter the overall agenda.

...but to me, if we're going by recent events, then 10th in 13/14 (and 10th right now) seems like a reasonable performance given the context that I brought up. Yes, 2012/2013 was dire, but then Pardew won't have been the first (or last) manager to suffer from second season syndrome, or even the "curse of the Europa league". Mind you, if 2011/2012 should be deemed irrelevant by these standards because it's well in the past, why does 2012/2013 not get that same treatment? I know you can bring up performances over a calendar year, but luckily league seasons aren't based over a calendar year.

I don't have a problem with most of the Toon fans' criticism of Pardew, I just think that some of them lazily lump the results into the pot with the rest of nonsense that has them stewing. It's kind of like Glenn Roeder at Norwich, who wasn't actually bad results wise given the scenario at the time, but he did a lot to destroy the spirit and infrastructure of the club with his poor behavior and rubbish decision making. Norwich fans often slag him off for crap results because that's generally the way fans are when they don't like a manager, but really he was okay. I guess that experience is why I'm asking these questions and can kind of relate to the Newcastle situation.

As far as 11/12 goes, Hughton also had the benefit of Andy Carroll's goals throughout his whole time as manager that season, whereas Pardew lost him in January 2011. Thought I'd mention that as the ppp comparison is kind of irrelevant without that context, plus it was a chance to put down cautious Chris









I definitely agree that Ashley and Pardew were a match made in hell in so many ways.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



> ...but to me, if we're going by recent events, then 10th in 13/14 (and 10th right now) seems like a reasonable performance given the context that I brought up. Yes, 2012/2013 was dire, but then Pardew won't have been the first (or last) manager to suffer from second season syndrome, or even the "curse of the Europa league". Mind you, if 2011/2012 should be deemed irrelevant by these standards because it's well in the past, why does 2012/2013 not get that same treatment? I know you can bring up performances over a calendar year, but luckily league seasons aren't based over a calendar year.



That last part is important and actually the source of a lot of the results-based criticisms. While you're right that obviously seasons don't work like that it is still a continuous run of form and I think a lot of people won't dismiss it in the way you've done. When a season ends as badly as it did for us in 2013/14 it's natural that the resentment will carry over to the next one. You can't play that badly for that long and expect fans to forget it, regardless of whether it happens during one season or as an unbroken run of form across two. (Perhaps I shouldn't have said 2 years in my earlier post.)

Our form over the year of 2014 up until this recent 'purple patch'* (beginning with Leicester) was atrocious, we were bottom of all the teams that had been in the Prem throughout the calendar year and had the worst goal difference. We weren't just losing games in that period, we were getting thumped 3-0/4-0 regularly. The criticism of results over that period was fair and that's where most of it was concentrated. You also can't overlook the manner of these defeats, as I said, heavy defeats, worst goal difference etc.

I think if our form had been more even across that time period people's perceptions would be slightly different, you can kind of go back and forth and pick and choose the time period to suit your agenda based on if you want to select a run of form that could be considered bad or just decent (or as you say, reasonable). For instance, you will probably point out the solid start to the 2013/14 season, but then I could point out that that followed the terrible 2012/13 season. 


*I don't include that run simply because I think much criticism has died down since then, and obviously all those points have done him a world of good in that sense. So you including our current position of 10th (in part) to say criticism of his record is unfair is perhaps a bit unfair itself because I think if you asked fans today most wouldn't be quite as harsh in their assesment as they would've a few months ago. Things looked a lot worse then. To put it simply, we were having a terrible 2014, that had followed a short period of good form in late 2013 that itself followed a terrible 2012/13 season. It's not hard to see when you're in that situation why fans would look back and point out the terrible run of form they found themselves in when calling for the manager's head, perhaps overlooking the (one) previous good year. So the criticisms of results were not without basis, but perhaps I should've pointed out the time period that was the cause of it more clearly. 

This is of course all predicated on the idea that finishing 10th is considered reasonable and that Newcastle fans shouldn't expect anything more, that that is 'our place'. I think many would be a bit unhappy with that but I'm not gonna try and move the goalposts here so to speak.



> FFW ‏@FrenchFtWeekly 4m4 minutes ago
> Hatem Ben Arfa has been told to report to #NUFC training on 2nd Jan. If Pardew leaves, he could have a future at the club.


Btw :hb


----------



## Andre

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Green Light said:


> I think if our form had been more even across that time period people's perceptions would be slightly different, you can kind of go back and forth and pick and choose the time period to suit your agenda based on if you want to select a run of form that could be considered bad or just decent (or as you say, reasonable). For instance, you will probably point out the solid start to the 2013/14 season, but then I could point out that that followed the terrible 2012/13 season.
> 
> This is of course all predicated on the idea that finishing 10th is considered reasonable and that Newcastle fans shouldn't expect anything more, that that is 'our place'. I think many would be a bit unhappy with that but I'm not gonna try and move the goalposts here so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw :hb


That first paragraph pretty much sums up my feelings on cherry picking stats, which is why I don't like looking at isolated runs. It's better to look at the entire picture. For instance compare Norwich's seasons in 11/12 and 12/13, incredibly similar overall, but the second half of 12/13 was a disaster until the final two games. Regardless, the end result was similar, so what it shows is that it doesn't really matter when you pick up points, as long as you pick up enough to be seen as reasonable for each season and can continually overcome droughts. In fact I think it was this time last year when I produced some stats for how you can cherry pick bad runs from most prem managers, which was in relation to rash manager sackings and form recovery. 

It's certainly not my opinion that 10th is Newcastle's place, just that given Ashley's business model and Newcastle's past decade it's certainly no worse than average. Like I suggested before, you can always find a better or worse manager. Koeman has managed Saints really well so far, despite having to patch up a torn up squad with paltry sums of the summer fire sale. Small clubs can definitely aim higher in those circumstances, but obviously it's the exception rather than the norm. On that note, who would you want who's realistic?

Btw, how did the overweight luxury get on at Hull? :brodgers


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

4 at the back today plz LVG now that Rafael and Shaw are fit


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/550020449967816707

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/550023325729423361


----------



## Silver C

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



ANDERSON'S XMAS STOCKING FULL OF JOY!~ said:


> 4 at the back today plz LVG now that Rafael and Shaw are fit


Ain't it tomorrow? Atleast by my timezone. 

It will be a back 3 as long as LvG feels it works.


EDIT: oh, never mind. Just found out Valencia's injured. Guess LvG might change formation for that reason. Still think he will do his best to field a back 3 than use a new formation in difficult conditions. Will have to see.

Clocking out from work, off to the party. Happy New Year in advance, everyone.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



> On that note, who would you want who's realistic?


Hard to say because I don't know who is realistic. Who knows what kind of candidate Ashley is looking for. Pulis is going to WBA, Bruce has ruled himself out so I don't really know who's left. Sherwood I guess. I mentioned Galtier before but I don't see that. Personally I think it's just going to be Carver and Stone in charge for a few weeks/months yet. I've seen Thomas Tuchel's name mentioned which could be interesting, can't say I know much about his managerial career but a lot of people seem to rate him.

Too bad Hughton has just taken the Brighton job :mj2

According to this: http://sportivissimo.me/news/calcio/ufficiale-gaziantepsor-addio-nigeriano-shola-ameobi_674622

King Shola has just terminated his contract with whatever poverty Turkish team he was playing for. Coincidence? I think not.


http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/spor...s/glenn-roeder-urges-newcastle-united-8365745



> Glenn Roeder has urged Newcastle United to think big when it comes to appointing a new manager - and go for Borussia Dortmund chief Jurgen Klopp.


Das it mane.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

According to the guy who got our previous line-up correct, our line-up against Leicester will be

Mignolet – Emre Can, Touré, Sakho – Henderson, Gerrard, Lucas, Moreno – Lallana, Coutinho, Sterling.

Hendo back at RWB. fpalm


----------



## Green Light

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

I'm hearing through the grapevine from my well-placed source that it's gonna be Schteve McClaren. You heard it here first. #itk















SOON

WE DUTCH NOW YESH?


Happy new year errybody :drose


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



CamillePunk said:


> According to the guy who got our previous line-up correct, our line-up against Leicester will be
> 
> Mignolet – Emre Can, Touré, Sakho – Henderson, Gerrard, Lucas, Moreno – Lallana, Coutinho, Sterling.
> 
> Hendo back at RWB. fpalm


Liverpool could play anyone on this forum at LWB and still win. It's Leicester, for fuck sake.

Yes yes, the hammered United. They'll pay for that on January 30th, the cunts.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Hey, don't count out our ability to fuck absolutely anything up.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

DdG
Jones smalling Evans 
Young Shaw
Carrick mata 
Rooney 
RvP Falcao 

Subs - anders fletch Blackett Wilson adnan Herrera & rafael 

3-4-1-2/wingback system remains. Young doesn't deserve to be dropped on recent form but rafael didnt look good when came on v spurs he made few defensive mistakes & passing wasnt good enough whilst shaw came on much later in game then rafael IMO was far more impressive. Days look to be numbered for rafael now. I'll be honest & predict that we will try to get in a new RB this month if at all possible got no idea who but needed a new rb anyway but thought hold off till summer but if rafael getting dropped for a winger come wingback then means LvG doesn't fancy rafael then need a new rb a lot sooner then the summer. 

Smalling in makes sense as saf always brought him in v stoke due to his height & Jones will no doubt fly into every challenge & likely injury himself as direct result just as did in this fixture last year still no idea how Evans in the 11 again as I thought thought he was woeful v spurs. His very lucky to retain his spot in the starting 11 IMO.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Unbeaten run is coming to an end today.

We barely scraped past Stoke a few weeks ago and they're always difficult to play at home for the big teams, because they're a bunch of game raising cunts.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

How the fuck does Crouch get a free header in the box?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

See what I mean?


----------



## Silver C

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Good for Falcao. But Evans is out to ensure that Stoke win. Determined to be shite today, this defense.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

The Britannia, what a shithole. May as well be playing on the side of a mountain.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Would have been a good result had we beaten Spurs. Such a horrible game. Fuck Stoke, change of style my ass.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

I'll take a point considering that shitty defense and terrible weather against a side known for nicking points off top teams. Hope LvG finds reason enough from this game to sign a decent CB this transfer window. Terrible defending.

Falcao was doing great and I think subbing him is justified considering what happened to Young, but bringing on Januzaj instead of Wilson was a mistake. Januzaj would do better to get game time against Yeovil first and he wasted one or two good chances; partly selfish at times, even. Wilson could have done a bit better.

Young injured is of course, another problem as he was playing great. But I think some defensive reinforcements this Jan would help us tide over his absence. 

Evans was torrid, Jones was ok, but incredibly stupid at times and Smalling nearly gave away a penalty. You can replace this defense with 3 kittens and we could do better.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

I understand why Arsenal fans hate Stoke. Horrible team and horrible fans.

Twats have two chants: "Boo" and "Handball."

Gremlin cunts.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Not happy about having to weaken the side (shift Henderson out of the middle) just to get Gerrard back in the line-up.

Gimme clean sheet plz


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

:martinez


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

:lol liverpool and penalties, just fuck off.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Stuck with Moyes, stuck with Moyes, stuck with Mooooyes.....

The schadenfreude is delicious.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

What the fuck are Everton now?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Go on Brucey.



Nige™;43549521 said:


> What the fuck are Everton now?


Martinez loves a relegation battle.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Martinez will get them relegated but somehow win the Europa League.


----------



## Rush

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Liam Miller said:


> :lol liverpool and penalties, just fuck off.


we had 1 penalty all season prior to this game so koff lad ut


----------



## Silver C

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Soton going great guns. Better they win than Arsenal since United have to play them at home next and can potentially grind out a result to keep us 3rd. But Saints have certainly established their top 4 credentials, atleast for this season. 

Leicester doing it again. I share Brenda's pain *giggle*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

It was nice seeing Barkley, Mirallas, Coleman and Lukaku play for Everton.

Mirallas especially will be gone in January or the summer.

The rest will be wanting out asap.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Koemann may look like a Bond villain, but they guy seems to know what he's doing. 


Meanwhile, Wenger has all the tactical acumen of a retarded spaniel


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

We play so much slower and lackadaisical when Gerrard is in the middle this year. He should not be playing 90 mins in these games.


----------



## DA

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

We bad









Oh and is Martinez turning out to be a flop? I wonder if anyone predicted this when he got the job? :stephenA3


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

:brodgers.


We'll take Coleman for 100 potatoes please.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

God bless you, Leicester.


----------



## Punkamaniac

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Just drew 3-3 at home to Burnley, back-to-back home goals for Jack Colback. Paul Dummett scored a hilarious own goal, Moussa Sissoko and Steven Taylor also scored but we really can't defend for shit. 

It'll be interesting to see who replaces Alan Pardew, should be leave.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Gerrard should not be starting any game this year. Should be coming on as sub. Can't have Lucas and Gerrard playing next to each other in the middle, it's shambles. Henderson should not be playing wingback as it does not suit his game. Rodgers got the team wrong from the start but not being able to defend a 2-0 lead against the bottom side of the league is a disgrace. Was the perfect opportunity to make up ground on 4th position but we typically fell apart. Not good enough. Coutinho was by far MOTM and it was a shame to see Lallana taken off because of an injury as we were still up 2-0 at that stage. 

Southampton have now proven that they are serious contenders for top four after beating Arsènal. Good for them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



Destiny said:


> Southampton have now proven that they are serious contenders for top four after beating Arsènal. Good for them.


Could go 3rd with a win at old trafford, be a tough game for sure.


----------



## united_07

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Another poor draw, not sure why Falcao was taken off, he didn't look too happy about it either, its not as if he needs to be rested as I doubt he will start against Yeovil.

A loan move may be the best move for Januzaj, he was poor when he came on and seemed like he'd lost a lot of the confidence he had. Can't see him getting more games with di Maria to come back.

Hopefully LvG decides to go back to a back 4 with Jones and Smalling in the middle, Evans terrible today, which then would provide a few more options going forward, especially down the wings.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*



united_07 said:


> Another poor draw, not sure why Falcao was taken off, he didn't look too happy about it either, its not as if he needs to be rested as I doubt he will start against Yeovil.


Its simple. Whether Falcao likes it or not, LvG does not think he's 100% yet. And so does not want to risk an injury. I have no problems with that sub, except that I wanted to see Wilson instead of Januzaj as I said earlier.

But totally happy with the way Falcao's progressing. His goal was typical of a world class striker pouncing on a momentary chance. If that predator instinct is back, I think he could be kicking into gear. Give him a couple of games, I think he's probably gonna get that permanent deal done.

For now, the players get a rest and the second string would probably get to play on Sunday. Target should be to retain 3rd spot against Soton. Due to the fact that the league's so competitive at the moment, we can't even afford a defeat yet - gotta keep the run going for awhile.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

go you mighty spuds


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Chelsea :maury


----------



## tommo010

*Re: four time four time four time four time tyne wear derby champions*

Someone pinch me cannot believe I am really watching Spurs lead Chelski 3-1 COYS


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: KANE*

Kane in world class form. Unplayable right now. Just destroyed Matic.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: KANE*

HURRIKANE


----------



## tommo010

*Re: KANE*

Teddy Harrykane


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: KANE*


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: KANE*

WHO BETTER THAN KANEYON?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: KANE*

Chelsea will get something.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: KANE*

Football just makes no sense, what is going on.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: KANE*

BREAKING NEWS: REAL MADRID SWOOPING IN ON HARRY KANE.

De Gea > Courtois. Dave saves pens, you know it.

Thanks to Chelsea fucking up at the wrong moment, the rat race for 3rd and 4th could just get more difficult.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: KANE*

O M G




:ti
:duck
:maury


----------



## kingfunkel

*Re: KANE*

It's offical i'm a kaneanite. Today he has just tore off his corporate Cape and brought hell to the chelsea defence. Truly the demon in mourinho's nightmares...

Ok i'm done now


----------



## Joel

*Re: KANE*

Got merked.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: KANE*

Brilliant from Spurs. They knew not to sit on the lead as well, putting 5 past any Mourinho side is unbelievable. Cahill is so out place in that side, mid-table player.

That performance from Kane was unbelievable, on the level of Bale vs Inter in terms of breakout games. It has been coming too. 

That point at WHL isn't looking so bad now. Just a shame we didn't take our chances or we'd be right up there. Amazing that we've actually closed the gap with two draws.


----------



## etched Chaos

*Re: KANE*

Harry Kane is the true Demon Kane. Corporate Kane dreams of being as devastating as our 'arry.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: KANE*

It will obviously get lost in the (deserved) Kane headlines but Hazard was also absolutely phenomenal. Took his goal well, instigated the other two Chelesa goals and set up a boat load of chances that Chelsea didn't take.

:applause


----------



## Vader

*Re: KANE*

Harry Kane looks like what'd happen if Lembit Opik fucked a posh bird.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: KANE*

Harry Kane is so fucking good. Sounds awful in post match, like he doesn't have a tongue. 


We were woeful. Did not see that kind of game coming. Hazard tried, at least. Need to rotate the fucking squad.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: KANE*






That's gotta be Kane!

I hope Brendan's resolution this year is to never play Gerrard in a midfield 2 again.


----------



## etched Chaos

*Re: KANE*

Jose whining about decisions going against him, shame none of them were wrong decisions eh Jose? Perhaps you should be more concerned about conceding 5 goals.


----------



## booned

*Re: KANE*












PAUL MERSON said:


> *Tottenham Hotspur v Chelsea*
> 
> Chelsea will win 3-0 - and I'm being kind to Tottenham here, as Chelsea fans call it ‘Three-point Lane!' If Man Utd were as ruthless as Chelsea are then it would have been 3-0 on Sunday. It is only waiting to happen at Tottenham, believe me, they are waiting to be on the end of something big and I think this will be it.
> 
> I think that Chelsea are head and shoulders above Tottenham and the game will be over in quick time.
> 
> *PAUL PREDICTS: 0-3 (Sky Bet odds 14/1*)



PAUL MERSON is such a cunt.


----------



## Josh

*Re: KANE*

chelshit
chelol
ch5ls5a
shitrinho
lolrinho

COYS


----------



## RaheemRollins

*Re: KANE*

Harry Kane reminded me of young Torres there. Unplayable today and ran Chelsea ragged.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: KANE*

Steven Taylor out injured for the rest of the season apparently with an Achilles injury :moyes8

Means Coloccini and Williamson are literally the only senior centre-backs we have since Pards deemed it prudent to ship off Yanga-Mbiwa to Roma. Thanks again Pards.


----------



## Renegator

*Re: KANE*

Madrid please buy Harry Kane. 

What a fucking game.

To top this shit off, Lamps scores the winner for City


----------



## DA

*Re: KANE*



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes
> Steven Gerrard is set to announce that he will leave Liverpool at the end of this season. MLS is his most likely destination.


At least I'll have time to prepare myself


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: KANE*

Well atleast slippy got what he always dreamed of and that's a premier league medal.











:brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: KANE*

great bantz


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: KANE*

LOL at Gerrard. Can't hack it anymore so he's leaving in shame. Cunt.


----------



## seabs

*Re: KANE*

*Posting this from a tree after I got catapulted off the Harry Kane bandwagon from everyone jumping onto the back of it.

Kane's first class. Obviously he gets plaudits for his goals but his hold up play is just amazing, haven't seen hold up play that good from a striker in this league for years. I'm guessing he's probably created almost as many as he's scored himself this season either directly or indirectly. Chadli decided he was a proper fitba player for the first time today too. Ironically Eriksen chose this match to be anonymous but he's had a great season too. Thought Hazard was brilliant too but he won't get the plaudits he deserves. Been phenomenal recently in fairness to him and looks like he's finally living up to the major hype he had. Putting some serious pressure on Aguero for POTY right now imo. Cahill is super average. Always been overrated because he's been lucky enough to play in a good defensive unit most of the time at Chelsea but he's a calamity even in a Jose defence. 

Utd were decent again today. Ironically playing better now but not getting the wins anymore. Top 4 should be comfortable as we're playing well away from home now too and have Di Maria to come back, Shaw and Rafael and hopefully Herrera gets a run starting soon too. Mata is finally starting to look like the player he should be too the past few games and Falcao at least looks sharper and fitter. He's still nowhere near the player he can be though but he's also only just starting to look fit when he plays. Evans should be done now. He's had great spells for us but he's been bad in every single game this season. Now that Rafael and Shaw are fit again I'd like to see us go back to 4 at the back. Definitely at least for home games and away games we should be winning. Kinda been necessary lately with the midfield injuries and Young and Valencia at RB/LB though.

Thought taking Falcao off today was a big mistake. Guessing he was going off after 60 minutes with Shaw regardless. Rooney was horrific today. Januzaj was awful when he came on. Needs a loan spell and then hope Van Gaal trusts him where Mata has been playing if he sticks with 3-5-2. Wind really meant good flowing football wasn't going to win the game today which sucked. *


----------



## DA

*Re: KANE*

Let it be known that I drove the Harry Kane Bandwagon out of the Bandwagon Store at the very beginning and I picked up all you johnny-come-latelys along the way


----------



## ABK

*Re: KANE*

We were smashed. We deserved to lose. Time to rotate, Mou. No excuses.


----------



## Renegator

*Re: KANE*

Whats it gonna take to bench Cahill and put it Zouma? How many more shitty performances


----------



## ABK

*Re: KANE*

I doubt Mou would do that. Never changes his defensive unit that easily but Cahill has been bad recently. He lacks confidence on the ball all the time.


----------



## Renegator

*Re: KANE*

Yea nah he won't. Remy hardly getting time either even though he's scored almsot every time he comes on.


----------



## seabs

*Re: KANE*

*He's more likely to bring Luis in for him and switch Ivanovic to CB and Azpi to RB. And he's not likely to do that either.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: KANE*

Kane runs/dribbles and looks like a mong.

Also silly Posh but super player and i'd love for him and Ings to be in the next england squad.


----------



## Joel

*Re: KANE*

Ivanovic is just as bad as Cahill. That is a right side of doom. I don't know why managers don't just tell their teams to bomb down the left.

Saying that - everyone else bar Hazard and Costa (in the first half) was absolute shit. Even Matic.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: KANE*

One off for chelsea imo, doubt they'll be beat like that again this season or even next.


----------



## ABK

*Re: KANE*



Renegator said:


> Yea nah he won't. Remy hardly getting time either even though he's scored almsot every time he comes on.


Exactly. Same thing I was saying earlier today to a friend. Players like Schurrle and Luis have disappointed after given the opportunity but Remy impressed in virtually all the matches he's played in.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: KANE*

Dat Toure goal tho.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: KANE*

I'm no longer so confident of Chelsea winning, needless to say. To lose to Spuds like that is shameful, especially by losing 5 goals when you pride yourself on being hard to break down. 

City are certainly a team on a rise I form (not least thanks to Frank Lampard) and perhaps they can retain their title after all.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: KANE*



Velvet Skybox said:


> I'm no longer so confident of Chelsea winning, needless to say. To lose to Spuds like that is shameful, especially by losing 5 goals when you pride yourself on being hard to break down.
> 
> City are certainly a team on a rise I form (not least thanks to Frank Lampard) and perhaps they can retain their title after all.


I still think the Chavs will win the title, Citeh are hit and miss, the Chavs (until today) have looked far more solid. Plus i'd always back Mourinho over Pelegrini.

The Spuds were pretty impressive today, slightly worried about that 4th place now, especially with Southampton beating us and looking pretty handy themselves. 

And the first penalty in the Liverpool game was a shocker of a call, typical Liverpool, getting the favourable calls, yet still blowing it :lmao


----------



## Bungle Bear

*Re: KANE*

A team (City) that has won 10 of their last 11 games are hit and miss?


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: KANE*



The Smoking Man said:


> A team (City) that has won 10 of their last 11 games are hit and miss?


They almost blew it today, they blew it on sunday etc. They give the impression that they could capitulate at any moment, like when Mancini was in charge a couple of years ago. Chelsea look more solid, and Mourinho's record speaks for itself


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: KANE*



Irish Jet said:


> LOL at Gerrard. Can't hack it anymore so he's leaving in shame. Cunt.


Did he ever win the title?


----------



## RATED R RULES

*Re: KANE*

Not sure about that. I vaguely remember something about a slip?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: KANE*

Dummett? More like DUMBett am I right? #bantz


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: KANE*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> At least I'll have time to prepare myself


Feel kind of bad now for slagging him off earlier today. But it's for the best this, his inclusion in the team nowadays slows the team collectively down and he isn't mobile enough anymore to cover the midfield effectively. Sad day but we've reached the point where we are a better team without him in the eleven.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: KANE*



Velvet Skybox said:


> I'm no longer so confident of Chelsea winning, needless to say. To lose to Spuds like that is shameful, especially by losing 5 goals when you pride yourself on being hard to break down.
> 
> City are certainly a team on a rise I form (not least thanks to Frank Lampard) and perhaps they can retain their title after all.


They miggt retain it, but nobody will care. Same with Chelsea. 

If you gave me 300m oil money, I could win the fucking title. 

Say what you want about us, arsenal or even the murderers, but at least the money we spend is our own "earned" money.


----------



## Joel

*Re: KANE*



Velvet Skybox said:


> I'm no longer so confident of Chelsea winning, needless to say. To lose to Spuds like that is shameful, especially by losing 5 goals when you pride yourself on being hard to break down.
> 
> City are certainly a team on a rise I form (not least thanks to Frank Lampard) and perhaps they can retain their title after all.


You're not confident Chelsea are going to win it anymore, after they got smashed by Harry Kane and City drew level on points with them? You're making some brave predictions there, calm down for a moment.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: KANE*

What a goal from Mane. Das it Mane.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: KANE*



Green Light said:


> What a goal from Mane. Das it Mane.


Yep, like a golfer pitching out of a bunker onto the 4th at st Andrews.


----------



## Joel

*Re: KANE*

Szczesny just picking up a bottle and drinking after fucking up :done


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: KANE*



Green Light said:


> What a goal from Mane. Das it Mane.


Wouldn't have scored it if Szczesny wasn't useless. Can't believe we let Fabianski go and kept this moron


----------



## RATED R RULES

*Re: KANE*

Fabianskis last second save against Austin today killed me. Cannot believe that didn't go in


----------



## RaheemRollins

*Re: KANE*

Was time for Gerrard to move on as he's physically not up to it any more unfortunately.. 

Saying that though, all these who only have memories as far back as the slip calling him shite and overrated are massive idiots.. 

Proper big game player, unplayable before the groin and the thigh injuries took so much from his game.. 

One of the best players of his era.. You only have to look at what his fellow pro's say about him to know how highly they think of him.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: KANE*

Rant mode engaged

i mean fuck, even Martinez looked better than Chez this season, i'm happy as fuck that Ospina is fit again, no manager in their right mind would start Chez, considering the number of errors he always makes. Hopefully Lil Dave starts against Hull, sick of Chez's errors. And what the fuck is Wenger doing playing Chambers as a DM? He's been poor at RB, so play him in an even more important position? How did we go from Gilberto to this shit? And can we recall Corporal Jenkinson from loan? He can't be worse than Debuchy, to replace Sagna with this clown is a fucking joke too. 

And if Mertesacker doesn't get his act together, providing we sign a CB, he should be dropped, he's been horrific this season.


Rant over


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: KANE*



RaheemRollins said:


> Was time for Gerrard to move on as he's physically not up to it any more unfortunately..
> 
> Saying that though, all these who only have memories as far back as the slip calling him shite and overrated are massive idiots..
> 
> Proper big game player, unplayable before the groin and the thigh injuries took so much from his game..
> 
> One of the best players of his era.. You only have to look at what his fellow pro's say about him to know how highly they think of him.


He couldn't lace scholsies boots :-D


----------



## RATED R RULES

*Re: KANE*

Stevie G would go in beside Roy Keane in CM in my Premier League all time XI.

Scholes though. Oh dear. Maybe need 3 in Cm haha


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: KANE*



RATED R RULES said:


> Stevie G would go in beside Roy Keane in CM in my Premier League all time XI.


I'd have Gilberto instead of Gerrard. Guy was a monster, and never gets any credit. I'll get flack for this, but Gilberto>>Vieira


----------



## united_07

*Re: KANE*

At least he is going somewhere fitting of his love of trying to play hollywood balls


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: KANE*

Well if Gerrard is leaving at the end of the season then there's really no reason to keep playing him over younger players who offer more to the team right now. 

Said before the match Hendo should not be playing RWB and while I don't think that was decisive obviously our team would play better with Hendo in the middle of the pitch. Honestly we were second best throughout the match and the first penalty was all wrong. The second I've seen go either way. 

Watched the Stoke/Man U match as well and United were lucky to get anything out of it also. This season is even worse than the last in terms of having great teams. :side: Moyes would've made top 4 in this playing field.


----------



## DA

*Re: KANE*

United07, I hope your name on Redcafe is Rado_N or else :evil


----------



## Renegator

*Re: KANE*



thevaliumkid said:


> They miggt retain it, but nobody will care. Same with Chelsea.
> 
> If you gave me 300m oil money, I could win the fucking title.
> 
> Say what you want about us, arsenal or even the murderers, but at least the money we spend is our own "earned" money.


:allen1


----------



## RaheemRollins

*Re: KANE*

Scholes was great as well.... You don't get immature idiots trying to take anything away from Scholes though.. Gerrard and Scholes are both in the top 5 midfielders to have played in the Premier League. 

Gerrard wasn't just a centre midfielder though, he had everything.. He was the best player in the league in 2006 playing right midfield.. He was the best player in the league in 08/09 apart from Ronaldo too playing just off Torres. Giggs was a brilliant player but he won the PFA award that year through nostalgia. 

People forget how good he was. Look at our team that won the Champions League.. He led us to that.. Do people not realise how big of an achievement that was. 

Dudek, Finnan, Hyypia, Carra, Traore, Smicer, Alonso, Kewell, Riise, Garcia, Hamann, Cisse, Gerrard and Baros... 

That's the 14 players that played that night in Istanbul.. 

Dida, Cafu, Stam, Nesta, Maldini, Pirlo, Seedorf, Gattuso, Kaka, Shevchenko and Crespo.. 

Gerrard led our average bunch to beat that team.. That Milan team was incredible.

Football fans are fickle and forget blatantly obvious things. Gerrard goes down in the top 2 Liverpool players of all time.. 

We have won 5 european cups and 18 league titles yet he's regarded in the top 2 players ever.. Think about how good those fellow pro's consider him to have been.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: KANE*

LOL at Gerrard in all time XI. Lampard's making a mockery of him even now. Twice the player. Always was. No need to even mention Scholes.

That Bony goal was just ridiculous. That power shouldn't be possible.


----------



## DA

*Re: KANE*

One of these days, our irl fight will happen, Jet


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: KANE*

Stop this debate, lets just remember the great moments.


----------



## kingfunkel

*Re: KANE*



Bad For Business said:


> I'd have Gilberto instead of Gerrard. Guy was a monster, and never gets any credit. I'll get flack for this, but Gilberto>>Vieira


Gilberto <3 what a player; always rated him higher than Makelele in the DM role! Also had a massive man crush on Edu!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: KANE*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> One of these days, our irl fight will happen, Jet


How do the irish fight? toss potatoes at each other until one is out cold.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: KANE*



united_07 said:


> At least he is going somewhere fitting of his love of trying to play hollywood balls


Fantastic banter my friend.


----------



## RaheemRollins

*Re: KANE*

Gilberto Silva is definitely one of the most underrated players of the premier league era too..

He protected the defence like very few others have done but will never get the recognition he deserves because he didn't get goals from midfield which is ridiculous but that's what happens.. 

I've seen people tell me Iniesta and Xavi are overrated because they don't score enough goals too

The moral of the story is that the majority of people who comment on football are clueless individuals who would change their mind depending on what they're told. 

I've sat in Anfield many a time over the years and heard from the old moaners in the crowd that Xabi Alonso was shite cause he didn't play the ball forward enough or score enough goals..


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: KANE*

Lampard > Gerrard anytime. At the moment Lampard shits all over him anyways.

Would be cool to see Gerrard at the Galaxy.


----------



## DA

*Re: KANE*



Liam Miller said:


> How do the irish fight? toss potatoes at each other until one is out cold.


Fast, destructive, well-placed jabs, which once brought a mighty empire to its knees

Jet will fight dirty tho, so anything goes in this



Rockhead said:


> Lampard > Gerrard anytime. At the moment Lampard shits all over him anyways.
> 
> Would be cool to see Gerrard at the Galaxy.


How long have you been watching football again? :rudy

08/09 Gerrard was better than any version of Lampard

Both fantastic players though obvs.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: KANE*

DA will get a fork to the eye of he keeps this up.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: KANE*

JOEL during the Jelavic goal







Fuckern stands waiting on his line for way too long, then moves into no-mans land, then kneels down whilst Jela is lobbing the ball over him. Must have been kneeling to pray to his holy halo self









Also, I probably shouldn't laugh at but that Southampton fan taunting Wenger :lol

Villa last on MOTD three times in a row. Paul 'THE RATINGS' Lambert.


----------



## RaheemRollins

*Re: KANE*

Man City are utilising Frank Lampard perfectly... 
Liverpool are utilising Steven Gerrard horribly. 

Lampard's brilliant and a great goalscoring midfielder but to say he was a better footballer than Steven Gerrard is mental and a perfect example of what I was saying about football fans opinions swaying like the wind.. 

7 months ago Gerrard was up for Player of the Year, wrongly in my opinion but that's for another time, while Lampard was sat on Chelsea's bench and let go by them. Lampard sat on Englands bench during the summer failure while Gerrard was captaining the team.


----------



## DA

*Re: KANE*



Irish Jet said:


> DA will get a fork to the eye of he keeps this up.


Standard

I don't see why there is the need to compare them all anyway

They all played on different teams of varying strengths and in different circumstances

Not getting into this again, especially with Joel :woah


----------



## RaheemRollins

*Re: KANE*

Anyway, leaving the pointless Gerrard discussion behind and for my last post in this part of the forum... 

Everton are 33/1 to be relegated and I've had to back it... They're in big trouble.. All the blues I know are convinced they're fucked.. They're a negative bunch anyway but they're convinced the players aren't arsed and that they're fed up with Bobby Martinez.. They can't defend either and he's persisting with players who just aren't performing.. 

I'm gutted I missed the 100/1 but if they go down I'll be getting a big cash influx to celebrate with

:moyes1

They miss Moyeseh, that tells you everything you need to know about them... Miserable bitter lot they are.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: KANE*

EVERTON

lel

where da MOZ at?


----------



## RATED R RULES

*Re: KANE*

I think Leicester and us (QPR) are in trouble. Burnley are pants but that spirit and resilience could save them. Pulis will save WBA. Palace I'd fancy to go down with us unless the new manager bounce is big. Hull and Sunderland justtt to good to go down for me. Villa to scrape through with some boring 1-0 Bentekes and that just leaves Everton. Can't see it myself. Think they have enough quality to survive. Though it wouldn't shock me for them to finish no higher than they are now.


----------



## RaheemRollins

*Re: KANE*

They wont go down, I just like telling any Everton I know that I've got money on them to go down.. It really annoys them and them knowing that I'd profit off their potential relegation is even better.. 

They always say how shite they are and that Bobby M needs fucking off but once I laugh at the current demise they get bitter as fuck which amuses me. I realise Liverpool are shit too but Everton's current struggles are too funny to ignore.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: KANE*

there are multiple good cm's in premier league history


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: KANE*

ah dem injuries. we look difficult to beat but just have no potency ourselves. badly need Di Maria back and get Rooney out of CM plz


----------



## RaheemRollins

*Re: KANE*

I know plenty of you lot seem to hate Gerrard for whatever petty you could hate any footballer but the player from the last year or so is a pale shadow of the player Gerrard used to be... 

Watch this video, that's an unbelievable collection of goals for a midfielder. He had everything


----------



## Joel

*Re: KANE*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> How long have you been watching football again? :rudy
> 
> 08/09 Gerrard was better than any version of Lampard
> 
> Both fantastic players though obvs.


09-10. Lampard. 51 appearances - 27 goals - 16 assists. Gerrard can only dream of being that good in a season.



RaheemRollins said:


> Lampard sat on Englands bench during the summer failure while Gerrard was captaining the team.


Up for Player of the Year and then tried to rob it (like a true scouser) from Suarez by trying to win it single handedly vs Chelsea after he fucked it all up. Captained England to their worst World Cup showing in history, by bottling challenges and putting his mate Luis Suarez through on goal to eliminate England. All hail Stevie Me.

At least he isn't a FAT TRAITOR though.


----------



## TAR

*Re: KANE*










:evil


----------



## CGS

*Re: KANE*

Stevie/Lamps debate again :moyes1. Can we not just agree that both were pretty awesome and leave it at that?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: KANE*

i myself prefer gerrard but neither gerrard nor lampard were ever as good as paul scholes to be fair


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: KANE*

who cares about Fat Frank or Stevie Me?

Paul Scholes was better :fergie


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: KANE*

Best in final 3rd - Lamps
Best in Middle of the park & final 3rd - Sholes
Best box to box - Stevie

depends what you looking for in your team


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: KANE*

edit : double


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: KANE*

edit : fuck the internet..


----------



## Nige™

*Re: KANE*

Lampard & Stevie G both Premiership legends. Isn't that enough? It's like the tedious Ronaldo/Messi comparisons every weekend after one of them scores a hat trick, or in some cases, both of them. I couldn't give two shits. Just enjoy the bastards.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: KANE*

I hope he goes to America and some gun waving nut-job shoots him in the kneecaps with a shotgun during half-time of his last game.

The tit ruined so many of my weekends it's the least he deserves. 

I wonder if Alex will stay in Liverpool because she has to make sure the kids see their father, Pancake.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: KANE*

I wasn't home during New Year so I'm a bit late with my post regarding the Stoke/United game. I caught the extended highlights this morning, a decent first half showing followed by a very poor second half, which seems to be the norm recently with Manchester United. Plus, the 3-5-2 really needs to go now, go back to a back 4 as the players just can't seem to adapt to the 3-5-2.

Speaking of players being unable to adapt, what has happened to Jonny Evans? I know some posters like to take jibes at him but during the 2011/2012 and 2012/2013 season he was one of our best defenders along with Ferdinand and Rafael. His partnership with Ferdinand was really good and he also formed a decent understanding with Vidic during the limited games they played together before Vidic's knees gave up. Also, during the Moyes reign of terror, he was also one of our better defenders. 

However, this season he has really regressed. I thought like many he would suit the 3 defenders at the back as he's actually really good and reliable when on the ball but even he can't do that right nowadays and seems to run into trouble or give the ball away cheaply. Maybe he's low on confidence or perhaps he doesn't like the new system, maybe he knows a lot of the responsibility will go on him now as he's our most senior defender at the back now Ferdinand and Vidic have gone and he can't handle that pressure or maybe he's just going through a bad period, who knows. Whatever it is, he needs to sort it out and fast as he's causing a lot of problems at the back for us. Only Jones seems the most consistent at the back. I'd drop Evans for a while now and put Jones/Smalling together, seems like the best solution.

Also, more thoughts on Falcao, he looked pretty good against Stoke and I don't understand still why LVG took him off after he looked like he was growing more into the game in the second half while RVP had a disappointing game. Strange one but encouraging signs that although he's still not anywhere near his best, his fitness is getting better, his strength is good and his predatory instincts in front of goal is still there and he shows some burst of pace here and there. He just needs more game time and hopefully he will be back to the Falcao of 18 months ago. Still, the signs are there and it's looking positive the more he plays.

On Kane, what a performance he had against Chelsea, he destroyed their back four and gave them problems all game. I'm also glad to see a lot more people finally realising how average Gary Cahill actually is. I know Joel has never been his biggest fan and I always agreed with his analysis on Cahill. Sure, he looks good alongside Terry at times and can put in a decent shift here and there but for me, he still hasn't taken a step up to the next level especially now he's 29 years old and should be in his prime. I'd give Zouma a chance as I think he's looked solid when I've seen him play for Chelsea in his small appearances he's made.

Still, as for Kane, he's into such a fantastic striker, the strength, pace, link-up play, energy it's all there and he's getting better and better. Seabs has been saying this for a long time and I concur with her thoughts on Kane. I watched his appearances here and there when he was in and out of the Spurs team 2 years prior (and during his loan spell at Leicester) and the signs were there. His finishing has come on leaps and bounds though this season as everything was there he was just lacking the finishing. Now, he's exuding a lot of confidence and he should definitely be in line for an England call up to the senior squad. 

Finally, as for Gerrard leaving at the end of the season, you can't deny everything he's done for Liverpool. He was such a brilliant midfielder, possible the best midfielder for them (if not one of them) and you have to admire some of the big game performance he put in that won them vital games and prestigious trophies. The United fan in me has to smugly laugh at the fact he hasn't won a Premier League title but still, you have to applaud how class he actually was. He's declined a lot though the last 12 months so I do think it's the right time for him to leave. A lot of pundits think he should still stay and can make a difference for Liverpool but I personally can't see him doing that and doing that consistently at this level. A move abroad is the right move for him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: KANE*










:brodgers


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: KANE*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> i myself prefer gerrard but neither gerrard nor lampard were ever as good as paul scholes to be fair










ANDERSON'S XMAS STOCKING FULL OF JOY!~ said:


> who cares about Fat Frank or Stevie Me?
> 
> Paul Scholes was better :fergie


We three kings eh lads :-D


----------



## Seb

*Re: KANE*

Some of the bias and hyperbole in the past few pages is laughable.

Scholes, Gerrard, Lampard would be my order, but you can make a case for any of the three in any combination as all have their qualities and all spent a long time as world class midfielders, but at the same time all slightly below the absolute elite (e.g. Zidane, Xavi, Iniesta). For me - Scholes played the most important midfield role and was consistent and extremely successful over a long period, Gerrard an absolute talisman for Liverpool particularly between 04-09 and you could make a case for him as the best midfielder in the world in the latter of that period. Lampard was the best of the three in the best competition (CL), and his goalscoring record is phenomenal. Oh and you can add Beckham up there with those three as well, he was much better than any of them for England and was the best technical player of the four.

edit lol @ renegade trying really hard to be role model with dat username, cringiest name change since WALLABEN


----------



## obby

*Re: KANE*

I enjoy that PAUL SCHOLES retired as BPL champion and Gerrard/Man City Legend are going out in New York Seattle Galaxy FC.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: KANE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551121966992994305









Couldn't resist.


----------



## Renegator

*Re: KANE*



RaheemRollins said:


> I know plenty of you lot seem to hate Gerrard for whatever petty you could hate any footballer but the player from the last year or so is a pale shadow of the player Gerrard used to be...
> 
> Watch this video, that's an unbelievable collection of goals for a midfielder. He had everything


His greatest contribution to a Premier League title. :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: KANE*



united_07 said:


> :brodgers


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: KANE*



Liam Miller said:


>


"Pure fuxkin flake that la...."


----------



## A. Edwards

*Re: KANE*

It was always going to be inevitable once the rumour mill started to catch fire, but Pardew has officially been unveiled as the new Palace manager. Signed a 3 1/2 year deal & Newcastle receive 3.5m in compensation. 

Very little point trying to assign a new head coach half way through the season. Let Carver take charge till the summer then decide who to bring in. Not that many would want to take the job & work for Ashley, but nevertheless, the only reasonable route to take I'd say.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: KANE*



Seb said:


> Some of the bias and hyperbole in the past few pages is laughable.
> 
> Scholes, Gerrard, Lampard would be my order, but you can make a case for any of the three in any combination as all have their qualities and all spent a long time as world class midfielders, but at the same time all slightly below the absolute elite (e.g. Zidane, Xavi, Iniesta). For me - Scholes played the most important midfield role and was consistent and extremely successful over a long period, Gerrard an absolute talisman for Liverpool particularly between 04-09 and you could make a case for him as the best midfielder in the world in the latter of that period. Lampard was the best of the three in the best competition (CL), and his goalscoring record is phenomenal. Oh and you can add Beckham up there with those three as well, he was much better than any of them for England and was the best technical player of the four.
> 
> *edit lol @ renegade trying really hard to be role model with dat username, cringiest name change since WALLABEN*


how dare you :jay

Role Model is gone, get over it plz


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: KANE*



A. Edwards said:


> It was always going to be inevitable once the rumour mill started to catch fire, but Pardew has officially been unveiled as the new Palace manager. Signed a 3 1/2 year deal & Newcastle receive 3.5m in compensation.
> 
> Very little point trying to assign a new head coach half way through the season. Let Carver take charge till the summer then decide who to bring in. Not that many would want to take the job & work for Ashley, but nevertheless, the only reasonable route to take I'd say.


How utterly depressed and embarrassed would you be as a Geordie knowing your manager ditched you for fucking PALACE :-D


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: KANE*

yo how does a person living under American dominion go about placing a bet on Newcastle being relegated this season? I would like to wager all of the monies


----------



## A. Edwards

*Re: KANE*



thevaliumkid said:


> How utterly depressed and embarrassed would you be as a Geordie knowing your manager ditched you for fucking PALACE :-D


The guy's a cockney and has prior history with Palace as a player. Wouldn't say I'm embarrassed at all to be fair.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: KANE*

Fair enough. I'd be embarrassed if I'd done all that pardewout.com shit earlier in the season tho. Typical knee jerk booooo merchants.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: KANE*



CamillePunk said:


> yo how does a person living under American dominion go about placing a bet on Newcastle being relegated this season? I would like to wager all of the monies


You just need to send me your bank account sekoority details and I can place that bet for you, sir.










Or just join a betting website like Betfair, Paddy Power, Bet365 etc.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: KANE*

Speaking of which, Newcastle fans are right now Booooooooing away as usual. Fucking pathetic.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: KANE*

Has carver offered any of them out again?


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: KANE*

Fancy booing your caretaker manager, what the fuck is the point in that? :-D :-D


----------



## Green Light

*Re: KANE*

Just registered the sackcarver.com domain name. 

Soon.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: KANE*



thevaliumkid said:


> "Pure fuxkin flake that la...."


He's from Northern Ireland, he doesn't say la.

#EnglishPremierLeagueBantzDenied


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: KANE*



ROUSEY said:


> He's from Northern Ireland, he doesn't say la.
> 
> #EnglishPremierLeagueBantzDenied


That's defo what he said tho.

You scouse cunts must have rubbed off on him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: KANE*



thevaliumkid said:


> That's defo what he said tho.
> 
> You scouse cunts must have rubbed off on him.


Reported.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: KANE*

Awwww diddums

What happened to the famous scouse sense of humor?? :-D


----------



## Destiny

*Re: KANE*



> *Xabi Alonso ‏@XabiAlonso* Jan 2
> My hero. My mate.


:crying:


----------



## seabs

*Re: KANE*

*Gerrard saying he decided to leave when he was told he wasn't an automatic starter anymore. Lol selfish prick. *


----------



## DA

*Re: KANE*

Seabs don't make me unfriend you

He wants to play every week but he cannot at this level any more


----------



## The Monster

*Re: KANE*

DdG
McNair smalling Blackett 
Rafael Shaw 
Herrera fletch 
Rooney 
Wilson falcao 

Subs - Lingard, ando, Evans, Di Maria, Mata, Lingerdaard & Adnan

So 3-4-1-2 wingback shape continues. Oh joy it like christmas never ended. Shaw, rafael, Blackett, smalling, Wilson, Herrera & McNair all need game time even Falcao as well Tbf but Rooney & DdG surely could of been rested? Do we need them v Yeovil? 

No adnan pisses me of I know bombed hard v stoke when came on but he needed to play today just get some kind of confidence back within himself, why not play him & Rooney can come on from bench for him or something? Hopefully he gets some mins off bench & impresses LvG enough to rethink about using him from start in next few games cos such talent all missing is form & confidence.

Also says a lot that even v league 1 side away I worry that fletch will be overrun in cm area. Jesus that's a depressing thought. It was only 2009 he was so important to us & when he got suspended v barca in CL final I thought it such huge blow for us to lose such a key player then but now don't trust him v Yeovil away in fa cup 3rd round tie? Jeez

Bench looks strong to say the least. Lingard being back on it is great see ovbo LvG big fan of the lad. But wtf is Anderson doing in 18 again I know have injuries & fitness of players to keep in mind but seriously? Couldn't of gone to youth academy to find a decent FIT cm who could of been on bench instead of Anderson? 

Hopefully no more injuries & semi decent display with a solid win. Has not been no big fa cup upset so far this round so please don't make us the first/only one of the round get knocked out by lower league team.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: KANE*

:woah

think that extends cloughs cup record with us to just 2 losses out a possible 19 (and one of those was a throwaway JPT match where we barely even played our reserves). cba to look it up but i'd imagine that's the best record in the country over the past year in terms of the ratio of games to losses. it's genuinely farcical how we can be so utterly shite in the league but then so up for the cup games. actually annoys me to some extent.

completely deserved that as well like. mcnulty and campbell-ryce gave ferdinand and onuoha a right run around. 3-0 didn't flatter us at all.

the 6/4 on qpr to go down looks pretty tempting. absolute dogshit away and got United/Southampton/Spurs/Arsenal/Everton/Chelsea/West Ham/Newcastle to come at home. if they don't get atleast 6 points out of Burnley/Stoke/Sunderland/Hull in their next four away games then they're in massive shit


----------



## united_07

*Re: KANE*



The Monster said:


> But wtf is Anderson doing in 18 again I know have injuries & fitness of players to keep in mind but seriously? Couldn't of gone to youth academy to find a decent FIT cm who could of been on bench instead of Anderson?


don't know how Anderson is on the bench ahead of Pereira, who has been on the bench a few times in the last month. His contract is up at the end of the season and wouldn't be surprised to see him go if he isn't given a chance, which will be a shame as he is real talent.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: KANE*

LvG getting a bit paranoid after MK Dons, clear as fuck. Why start De Gea who's played every game? 

Maybe the loan rumors are true regarding Januzaj, which is why LvG doesn't feel like starting him today. 

I know LvG will persist with the 3-5-2/3-4-1-2 formations until the undefeated run continues, but today would have been perfect to experiment with a 4-4-2 diamond. Yes, he's paranoid about an upset alright.


----------



## united_07

*Re: KANE*

easy to spot the difference in the ability to keep possession when Fletcher plays in front of the back 4 instead of Carrck


----------



## Andre

*Re: KANE*



Baxter said:


> the 6/4 on qpr to go down looks pretty tempting. absolute dogshit away and got United/Southampton/Spurs/Arsenal/Everton/Chelsea/West Ham/Newcastle to come at home. if they don't get atleast 6 points out of Burnley/Stoke/Sunderland/Hull in their next four away games then they're in massive shit


Was thinking this yesterday. I'm not sure what qpr's form is like against the better sides at home, but they really need to work out how to set up away from home quickly, while also hoping Austin stays fit and in form. Just kept four clean sheets this season, concede for fun and fer is their second highest scorer with three...

:arry needs to do some wheelin' and dealin' (and also discover a plan b)


----------



## DA

*Re: KANE*

QPR's saviour will arrive soon


----------



## united_07

*Re: KANE*

unless he picked up a knock cant understand Rafael coming off, and putting Mcnair at right back.


----------



## DA

*Re: KANE*

Stevie Ireland the hero for Stoke :mark:

Just goes to show that when Ireland and Stoke unite, great things happen

Just like mine and Seabs' friendship :mj2


----------



## united_07

*Re: KANE*

Fletcher is fucking awful, keeps getting caught in possession, and just then two terrible back passes to de gea within the space of a minute.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: KANE*

I woke up when Herrera scored. Jeez, what a performance....if nothing else, those back passes will drive De Gea back to Spain.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: KANE*

That was poor in 1st half to slightly ok ish in 2nd half. But that back 3 needs to stop now beyond a joke to keep using shape players feel alien & uncomfortable with just causing more issues then has to. 

Rooney needed to be rested just as i called before hand. He was beyond terrible only moment of quality showed was assist for di Maria goal. 

Herrera goal aside was somewhere around alright display. Gave away easy balls but then had moments of great control & passing not as shocking as come back from injury so would be rusty but one of our better performances today. 

Team lacks pace & we need drop the back 3 & keep di Maria in side soon as he & mata came on & falcao went off then Herrera & Wilson seemed come alive as di Maria movement at pace in final 3rd commits defenders to make decisions giving our attacking players space & passing angles. 

Fletcher looks step below league 1 level today. I don't think ever been able say in my time I've been following Manchester United since 98 to see someone have 1 out 10 rating for game last time come close to rating like that was game v Crawley in fa cup in 2011 when Obertan & Bebe both playing on flanks & pure shit. 

For ages been thinking that getting PL sides in fa cup early on sucks. Yet rather we did now as it might mean the team is forced to focus more & not look like we won the game before its even started. 

Just happy get through that game. Fair play to Yeovil though played with ton fight, desire & heart. Be proud of their teams & clubs efforts today made it hard for us & 2 top quality goals saw them off in the end.


----------



## united_07

*Re: KANE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551800011131191296
explains why Rafael went off


----------



## Kiz

*Re: KANE*

apparently kolarov's had another go at fans who were booing him.

he should stop playing like absolute fucking shit then.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: KANE*

Rafael needs to go. Can barely get 90 mins out of him at this point. Clyne, Coleman, Lichsteiner - Fucking anyone, except Alves, who it probably be. 

Jones and Blackett gonna be our full-backs at Southampton - Tadic rape incoming. :lol

At least it may mean no more back 5's. 

Di Maria back and scoring is huge though. That lack of pace has been killing us away from home.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: KANE*

It often boggles my mind how wasteful and poor on the ball United are a lot of the time. For a team packed with players of substantial quality there are worryingly consistent simple mistakes made every game on the ball. I'm not arguing for complete accuracy, but sometimes it's night and day watching other teams in the prem on the ball compared to United in terms of simplistic errors being made.

Fletcher as much as I admire his fight to comeback from that awful health scare just looks to be done as a United player. He's lost that drive and tenacity in his play, and even when he drastically improved around 2008/09 as an all round player, he was never blessed with a good first touch or a great passing range. He's quite average at best now in terms of distribution and he doesn't have enough off the ball qualities to compensate. Really, the midfield is still a concern because whilst we possess a wealth of attacking talent there's a criminal lack of chances being created, especially away from home. I don't think United had more than four shots on target combined against Villa & Stoke away, and a lot of that stems from the lack of control in midfield alongside the lack of genuine pace in the centre of the pitch.

3-5-2 really needs to be abandoned now imo. Firstly, I don't trust Smalling or Evans to not make mistakes currently and really think they'd be better served with one partnering Jones in a back four. Blind is a key absence because he had a genuine presence in midfield that we sorely lack, but there's just a worrying lack of pace or creativity in the team. Rooney won't ever be subbed it seems no matter what level of performance he puts in, and the likes of Herrera, Mata, Di Maria, Falcao or Van Persie will always be taken off before him. I think long-term we'd be better served with Di Maria taking Rooney's place in the centre, because he has a genuine pace and technique that creates space and makes problems for defences. Rooney is steady and secure but honestly his place now more than ever should be up top because he can still finish chances well, but his all round game isn't suited to a central role. His pace has diminished, his passing especially in a central direction is limited and I just feel Mata/Di Maria offer more creativity and positivity in those areas.

He won't be dropped though and if anything it just seems like Van Gaal is trying to find a formation to accommodate Rooney as a starter in some capacity. Mata will most likely be benched if Di Maria regains full fitness and starts regularly, and whilst Rooney is hardly noticeably poorer than our other attackers, it's just irritating that he is untouchable and a constant presence, with everyone else deemed liable to being substituted, regardless of performance. Very rarely has he been far and above the worst player for United, but there's been too many times this season where every attacker bar Rooney has been hauled off, when it could be argued they were no worse than Rooney.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: KANE*



Irish Jet said:


> *Rafael needs to go. Can barely get 90 mins out of him at this point*. Clyne, Coleman, Lichsteiner - Fucking anyone, except Alves, who it probably be.


Nooooooooooooo!!! It's only a fractured cheekbone I'm sure he'll be fine and fit and well very very soon.

Seriously though, it's a shame the amount of injuries we're getting, 2 more after today's game. Rafael is known for having a tonne of injuries but I'd still keep him for back-up if we do get a suitable right back in this transfer window or in the summer. Fingers crossed for Clyne or Coleman.

What is aggravating is Rafael was playing some fantastic football before he had his second injury lay-off and he actually looked decent today against Yeovil and caused a threat down the wing (more than what Valencia does) but to get a fractured cheekbone from that awful collision and to come off was a shame as besides a couple of decent runs from McNair down the right in the second half we didn't really offer much on the flanks in the second 45 minutes of the game. I really want Rafael to start getting game time as he was impressing before getting injured but I think LVG is going to get fed up of him and pick Valencia or inevitably the new right back when we buy them.

It's very frustrating as 2 season ago he played 40 games and had his best season with us and looked like the injuries were over but yet he, Smalling, Jones, Evans are all still getting injured. So annoying, some of our players are cursed.

As for the game, Yeovil did well and really pressed for pretty much the entire game although they began to tire towards the end. They could have easily gone 1-0 up if it wasn't for their main striker fluffing his lines when he was 6 yards out. Still, the fans can be proud of when they did in this match after their abysmal showing against Leyton Orient in the week.

As for United; first half was absolutely dire, second half was an improvement, the last 10 minutes were the best parts for a United fan to watch. The back 3 needs to go, the team looked a lot better when switched to a back four. When Mata came on we started to look a bit more crisper in possession and create more chances. 

Fletcher was woeful, it's sad to see how far he's fallen before his illness, his control and passing was so off today and whenever anyone presses him he panics and either gets outmuscled off the ball or does a dodgy pass-back to De Gea, which adds more pressure on him to clear. Fletcher will not get another chance for a while now and shouldn't be starting or even coming on as a sub as sad as that is to type.

Rooney was garbage, his passing was so off today and he was very nonchalant on the ball and his only contribution was that assist for Di Maria's goal. Speaking of Di Maria, besides a couple of sloppy touches he really offered a lot in our play going forward and the pace was much quicker and he took his goal well. Hope he remains fit now as he's vital to us and injects the pace into our lackluster side.

Herrera was great I thought, some poor first touches here and there and he fell asleep at times when Yeovil players began to press him but some of his touches were good, his passing was pretty much spot on and that goal... WOW! What a thunderbolt of a shot!

Smalling was decent, McNair was better second half, Blackett was comfortable all game. Falacao was anonymous all night, he made some good runs but no one could pick him out or chose to play the "safe pass". I thought Wilson had a decent showing, he worked really hard and was a lot better second half.

I know it's Yeovil but still, it's a win and we need to go on a good run in this FA cup. It would be nice to finally win it again after 11 years have passed since the last time we lifted the trophy. Glad some players got a run out... Januzaj looks like he's gone right down the pecking order. I can definitely see him going out on loan for the remainder of the season.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: KANE*

surely we're ditching the back 5 now we have Rafael, Shaw, Young and Valencia all out. Jones/Smalling/Evans/Blackett backline against Saints :side:

heard we were pretty trash. Fletcher apparently had another mare. ANDO appearance on the bench :mark:

atleast Di Maria is back and fit


----------



## Rush

*Re: KANE*



Foreshadowed said:


> Nooooooooooooo!!! It's only a fractured cheekbone I'm sure he'll be fine and fit and well very very soon.


Its around 6 weeks for that to heal, plus could be a bit of surgery to fix it up cosmetically.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: KANE*

He plays like a mad dog so he may as well look like one. No need for surgery.


----------



## Vader

*Re: KANE*

He's a liability anyway. He's capable of being very good, as he was 2/3 seasons ago, but he's just far too rash to be a defender. Dunno who I'd get to replace him as we're gonna have to spend 25m+ if it's Clyne or Coleman. There's got to be a cheap foreigner knocking about.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: KANE*

Nice for Villa to actually be in the 4th round draw later, looking forward to it. Blues are still in it so the derby is a possibility.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: KANE*

If shaw didn't have a fat ass his ankle might be ok.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: KANE*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Blind is a key absence because he had a genuine presence in midfield that we sorely lack, but there's just a worrying lack of pace or creativity in the team. Rooney won't ever be subbed it seems no matter what level of performance he puts in, and the likes of Herrera, Mata, Di Maria, Falcao or Van Persie will always be taken off before him. I think long-term we'd be better served with Di Maria taking Rooney's place in the centre, because he has a genuine pace and technique that creates space and makes problems for defences. Rooney is steady and secure but honestly his place now more than ever should be up top because he can still finish chances well, but his all round game isn't suited to a central role. His pace has diminished, his passing especially in a central direction is limited and I just feel Mata/Di Maria offer more creativity and positivity in those areas.
> 
> He won't be dropped though and if anything it just seems like Van Gaal is trying to find a formation to accommodate Rooney as a starter in some capacity. Mata will most likely be benched if Di Maria regains full fitness and starts regularly, and whilst Rooney is hardly noticeably poorer than our other attackers, it's just irritating that he is untouchable and a constant presence, with everyone else deemed liable to being substituted, regardless of performance. Very rarely has he been far and above the worst player for United, but there's been too many times this season where every attacker bar Rooney has been hauled off, when it could be argued they were no worse than Rooney.


Agreed with most of what you said except the bit on Rooney. Perhaps you are bit harsh on him, Rooney has shown signs of brilliance in that central role. Okay, maybe the Scholes comparisons were a bit too much but the fact is, he's becoming more of a utility player. I bet you the same United fans who either hate him outright or who undervalue him would really miss him on the days he's absent. He's the player you never see when he plays, but you do see when he doesn't play.

He is a most frustrating player to gauge - never world-class, but showing glimpses here and there and never absolutely shit either. He is not the sort of player you can build a team around, but he's a real engine that any team would love to have. He's been a rock this season, playing in unfamiliar formations and in different positions just for the team - in some of his more brilliant moments, he seemed to be everywhere on the pitch. Another of his strengths is that he rarely gets injured. Think about how he's tracked back several times and helped out defensively considering the back 3 or 4 we have had this season - the West Ham game prior to the red card stands out actually as one of his best performances. 

Yes, he does have bad performances, but if you notice, that's when the entire team is shit. Even then, he's bailed us out this season at times. 

United top brass may or may not be biased towards Rooney, but considering the way he's been performing despite being not at the level that he was a few years back, I think its not a big deal if LvG does show favoritism. Rooney's done a pretty good job in my book and he's a good captain although I can't excuse him yelling at Blackett during the Leicester game when it was he who gave the ball away.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: KANE*

His best position is further forward. The best season he has ever had as a player came during 09/10 when he played centrally and had the freedom to exploit space and finish the chances created for him. Even this season his finishing inside the box has been consistent and shows no signs of regressing, but his all around game has dropped especially once he lost the turn of pace he possessed the first few years at United. 

He's very rarely 'shit', but I honestly can't recall an extraordinary amount of great performances from him over the last couple of seasons. When he's off form he's legitimately poor and it's more the media fascination with him that hides his limitations and weaknesses. Favouritism cannot be excused because at the end of the day Van Gaal's job is to find the best team to perform weekly and pick up points. Continually hauling others off who are playing no worse than Rooney and refusing to drop or sub him sends entirely the wrong message to the other players, and most importantly Rooney. He has a good engine and workrate, but that would serve him better in a defensive midfield role. He might be able to chase the ball all game, but when he's played centrally and tasked with dictating the play through the midfield and feeding the strikers, he needs more to his game beyond putting in a good shift. I just don't see how he offers more than Mata or Di Maria in a central position, and really think Van Gaal should be looking to push Falcao or Van Persie to cement their place by experimenting with Rooney up top, because right now his best asset is still his finishing but games pass him by in his current role.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: KANE*

liverpool gonna lose to fatboy


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: KANE*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> liverpool gonna lose to fatboy


Nope, we're still good enough to sneak by League 2 sides. :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: KANE*

My King









Hopefully Hendo spends the summer practicing his free kicks


----------



## Destiny

*Re: KANE*

STEVEN GERRARD! 

Lallana out for a month.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: KANE*



> * Frank De Boer is Newcastle's shock top target as next head coach - but not until summer *
> 
> Frank de Boer is Newcastle’s top target to take over as head coach – in a bold new approach from owner Mike Ashley.
> 
> The Ajax boss, 44, is seen by the Toon hierarchy as a master tactician who can take the club to new levels following Alan Pardew’s departure to Crystal Palace.
> 
> Newcastle are likely to leave caretaker boss John Carver in charge for the rest of the current campaign – as revealed by Daily Mirror Sport last week.
> 
> They know de Boer will not renege on his Ajax contract mid-season, but they have put him at the top of a five-man shortlist and are willing to wait until summer.


http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/frank-de-boer-newcastles-shock-4937816










You know even if there were any semblance of truth to this (which obviously there almost certainly isn't), knowing our luck Carver would go and get us relegated this year then De Boer would just be like "nah".


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: KANE*

The players/mainly Lukaku held a meeting with Martinez to try and mix the play up a bit against West Ham, so instead of 90 minutes of passing the ball between the defenders, there was just a couple of passes and then getting the ball up quickly for Rom to run on to. 

I've been saying for months that that's the way to get the best of him, and it's no surprise he put in his best performance of the season when he could get on the ball and run at the defence and get on the end of some through balls.


----------



## DA

*Re: KANE*



> Liverpool FC have parted company with first-team doctor Zaf Iqbal.
> 
> The ECHO understands his four-and-a-half year spell with the Anfield club came to an end on Wednesday.


Hours before Sturridge returns home after rehabbing in America and Dr Zaf gets the bullet before he is able to put his hands on him again

You are safe now, Daniel


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: KANE*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Hours before Sturridge returns home after rehabbing in America and Dr Zaf gets the bullet before he is able to put his hands on him again
> 
> You are safe now, Daniel




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553240761891045377
Disgusting. Hope he's found quick and locked away for a long time.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: KANE*

Well press will be off Evans for a few days.

Take a bow Gordon Taylor.. wtf.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: KANE*

We Remi Garde soon bros. Will keep you all updated with more on this story as it develops.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: KANE*

The Parisian Barcodes... must change the nickname on FM 2015.  

Least its not Coliccini, that would have been pretty random.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: KANE*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: KANE*

pissed away chance after chance and got what we deserved. hartdog will cop the blame but the defending on that was absolutely terrible. midfield strolled around for the 2nd half and allowed so much space.

play like that against chelsea and we're going to get the fisting of a lifetime. yaya always manages to make us look horrid when he's off messing about in africa


----------



## Joel

*Re: KANE*

We played shit too, so you don't have to worry about any fisting from us. A better team and we would have been losing early on. Thankfully, some smart thinking from Willian and Ivanovic (I don't even know how those two came up with a good idea) changed the game. DieGOL with them 15 Premier League goals in 18 games :costa


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: KANE*

Diegol is fantastic. Good to win after last weeks debacle, pretty sure if Cisse played we would have lost.


----------



## Joel

*Re: KANE*

Yeah, but you'd think we'd lose if Zach Gowen played against us. And our victory over Watford last week, wasn't really a debacle :side:

So happy for HAPPY btw. Hope he gets a run of games now.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: KANE*

Villa fans want Lambert gone again. 11 goals scored in 21 PL matches so far this season ut


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: KANE*

Pardiola doing it again. Palace Puncheon above their weight.


----------



## Andre

*Re: KANE*

PARDEW :clap

On the subject of Lambert, surely he has to go on a deep cup run or improve the goals tally soon? Not like he should have the excuse of no time or money now either seeing as he has had two and a half years in the job and has wasted cash on a lot of dross barring 4/5 players. I still think he's an idiot for leaving us for a club with much bigger expectations when we were willing to offer similar financial backing.

Still... poor old Villa fans, the past year or so must have been boring.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: KANE*

Raise their game to huge levels against Chelsea. Lose to Palace.

Spurs ©


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: KANE*

Good win for Pardew's Palace over the Spuds. Nice to see how incompetent all our rivals for 4th are. ManUre will beat Soton tomorrow, and we'll be back in 4th.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: KANE*

Nice day of results, except for Liverpool winning. 

Got a nearly full strength squad except for Young, even LvG seems chuffed about it. Hopefully with no last minute injuries, we can go all Shaolin Soccer on Soton, pull away from the pack and close the gap on City.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: KANE*



Sliver C said:


> Nice day of results, except for Liverpool winning.
> 
> Got a nearly full strength squad except for Young, even LvG seems chuffed about it. Hopefully with no last minute injuries, we can go all Shaolin Soccer on Soton, pull away from the pack and close the gap on City.



We'll play 3 at the back and put in another dreadful performance.


----------



## Renegator

*Re: KANE*

:costa and Oscar get goals, Cech gets clean sheet closer to the record. City drop points, today was a good day.

And great to see Zouma start over Cahill, which was what I said last week.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: KANE*



Liam Miller said:


> We'll play 3 at the back and put in another dreadful performance.


Unless rafael isn't fit to start & Toni has to step in then should be no reason play wingback system as shaw is fit enough to start so should go with a back 4. 

DdG
Rafael jones Evans shaw 
Carrick 
Herrera di Maria 
Mata 
Rooney RvP 

Subs - Valdez Toni Blind falcao adnan Fellaini & smalling (maybe rojo)

Hopefully that's the 11 we use v saints. LvG may prefer Rojo in 11 at LCB but maybe its to soon for him to return to the 11 but I do I feel Evans should be dropped from 18 regardless. But Jones, Carrick & RvP didnt feature v Yeovil so imagine they will all get starts. Mata, Rooney, ddg, di Maria & Herrera all pick themselves at the moment, so does shaw who should be ok to start. Only question mark is rafael so if rafael is out then Toni step in to replace him & then have the option play either a diamond or wingback system with carrick in the back 3. 

Nice have options on bench again to. As we now have players starting to become fit again, though that end again with bunch injuries from next week onwards. Di Maria is vital to us since his been out lack on pace in our side is stunning & has play through middle or allowed to roam which think gets best out him & sees us as team play well so that's why I feel LvG go with diamond, at least that what I hope he does anyway.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Title is fantastic. Best one for ages.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

It's my first one for a while. Blame Seabs and Jol for mediocrity.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*










So close, Joe.

So close.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Villa really suck.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

I'm expecting us to do the business against United. Having seen them a fair bit this season I just can't see us losing unless it's a carbon copy of the game at St Mary's in which we dominate and lose due to not taking chances and stupid errors. Will need Tadic to not be as crap as he has been for a while but with him getting back to full fitness now, should be able to create enough for Pelle or someone to actually take a chance for once.


----------



## united_07

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554272632070500352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554273637986217984
this guy is usually reliable


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Back cunting 3 again.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Don't mind the back 3 with Carrick or Blind as a centre back. It's pretty much a diamond that way anyways.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Serious question, am i the only Gooner on this site? Most of you either seem to be Geordies or Mancs.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

uw0tm8

Mikey is a gooner but he posts infrequently these days. Same for andy (god of cunt)


----------



## Vader

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Gunners tend to be absolute mongs on here so they don't usually last a season.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Vader said:


> Gunners tend to be absolute mongs on here so they don't usually last a season.


Let me guess, they're normally the mindless "Wenger is Jesus" type?


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554272632070500352
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554273637986217984
> this guy is usually reliable


Dunno if Blind will start since LvG places emphasis on easing injured players into the starting XI. I think he could come on for Carrick later on in the game. 

Falcao being dropped would be tough for him w.r.t to the deal becoming permanent. Of course, I would love to fit in Mata somehow considering his form of late. 

Things are looking bleak for Falcao since he can't prove himself if he doesn't get 90 mins. And even if he does start every game, it would still need a major upgrade to prove he is worth a hefty paycheck. I agree that what he has done so far is good in terms of work ethic, but in no way merits his wages.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Pissed at Herrera being dropped, although we should be more solid with Carrick and Blind, great to see him back.

Not sure what the fuck is going on with Falcao. Not even on the bench. Probably got injured in the Friday training/deathtrap.

Not confident.


----------



## united_07

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



> De Gea, Valencia, Jones, Smalling, Shaw, Blind, Carrick, Rooney, Mata, Di Maria, van Persie
> Valdes, Evans, McNair, Blackett, Fellaini, Herrera, Wilson


looks like Falcao is injured again, hopefully 4 at the back


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

I don't see why Southampton have dropped Tadic, the guy has been brilliant this season, i guess they're thinking that Elia's pace will cause United's defence problems.


----------



## seabs

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

*Can't believe Alexis is the same human being that played for Barca 3 years ago.

So much for only 1 player injured :ugh*


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Carrick and Blind combo is solid. I think its the safest back 4 we can have (assuming it is a back 4) considering Rojo is not on the bench.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Falcao isn't injured and just wasn't selected according to LVG.

Something's up there because that just makes no sense. Can't make the bench as an emergency option in a huge game? Not buying it.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Bad For Business said:


> Let me guess, they're normally the mindless "Wenger is Jesus" type?


I don't think there's ever been a pro-Wenger Arsenal fan on here. There just tends to be a lot of delusions but then there's also the compete opposite of that with ridiculous pessimism.

I think Arsenal have had the worst set of fans on here anyway, there's only been about 2 or 3 in 8/9 years that haven't been atrocious.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Another week, another Alexis Sanchez masterclass. Why can't all players be like him? Not so much the talent, but the workrate. If more of our players had his will to win and gave the amount of effort he gives, we wouldn't be fighting for 4th, we'd be a little higher up


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Vader said:


> I don't think there's ever been a pro-Wenger Arsenal fan on here. There just tends to be a lot of delusions but then there's also the compete opposite of that with ridiculous pessimism.
> 
> I think Arsenal have had the worst set of fans on here anyway, there's only been about 2 or 3 in 8/9 years that haven't been atrocious.


Well you're gonna hate me then....

In all seriousness, i'm anti-Wenger, but not to the extent that i wish ill will upon him, i just think he's taken us as far as he can, and it would be in the best interests of both parties if he were to leave.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

And finally (sorry for the triple post), i'm off out now, so i'm hoping for a 0-0, it's the result that helps us most.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

They weren't bad posters cos they didn't like Wenger, I'm not arsed on their opinions regarding that, they were just generally absolute shite.


----------



## Joel

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Stringer was in love with Wenger, Vader.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

I knew in that time frame there was bound to be at least one.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Bland first half. Mata and Carrick easily the best players. 

Had decent possession and still did nothing. Need Herrera to come on.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

It's some achievement playing mind-numbing, rather watch paint dry football with players like Di Maria, Van Persie, Mata and Rooney but by Christ we're doing it.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

This match is cancer


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

1-0 Soton.

I really hope we can buy Bale for 150 mil and reduce him to shit like the rest of our forwards. It seems to be an uncanny knack at the moment, turning world class into mush.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

All on Van Gaal, this one.


----------



## united_07

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

good thing Falcao was left out of the squad today, wouldn't really be needed in this type of situation...


Need to move away from this formation now, clearly not encouraging attacking football


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

100% on LVG. Absolutely disgraceful setup today all round.

Rooney as the untouchable captain needs to go. Absolute garbage for 4 games in a row. Joke that he lasted the 90 minutes. 

Di Maria up front was a pisstake. 

Southampton were great value for it. Had £75 on them or draw when I saw the teams at evens so it's not all bad.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Man United have 37 points after 21 Premier League games this season, exactly the same number as last season. #MUFC 

FUSTICE

0 shots on target at home, apparently full strength, leaving your massively overpaid loan signing outside the squad, playing a formation that doesnt fit the players, playing hoofball and generally being godawful, followed by the mass evac by the fans at the end.

FUSTICE


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Job done. Pretty comfortable. Surprised we went down the defensive root, but I guess United's lack of cohesion meant it was the right choice in the end.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

What a garbage performance and this is completely on LVG this one. Odd substitutions once again that made us worse and the formation needs to go. The players can't defend in it, they have mistakes in them every time they play 3 at the back and yet he still persists with it when he has pretty much all the players back? LVG is at fault for this one.

A match we need to be winning and yet we put in an utterly shocking performance with no creativity, where Forster didn't have a save to make. We really needed a striker for this to make a difference once Van Persie went off... no let's stick Rooney up front who was atrocious all game and leave Falcao out completely, which makes zero sense. It's alright though, let's just hoof the ball aimlessly, that'll work... oh wait, Southampton defended easily against it... oh shucks!

The football, the formation, the substitutions needs to be addressed and quickly as it is costing us valuable points. 

Do I think we'll still get top 4? Yes but the football needs to be a lot better as watching us playing slow, zombie football with no width and sloppy passing is just aggravating to watch and teams are enjoying playing against us as they see plenty of opportunity to get something with this system we're playing and yet still can't get the hang of.

Oh, and stop putting players in positions they shouldn't be playing. A striker in midfield and a winger/attacking midfielder as a supporting striker? Stupid.

Awful way to end the weekend.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

I could have watched the Unity March instead of this. Playing a back 3 when the back 4 formation was clearly possible is complete bullshit. 

Upcoming fixtures are kinder and may yield some points, especially with Arsenal up against City next, but no way do we deserve Top 4 playing like this.



> leave Falcao out completely, which makes zero sense.


I rather think Falcao's time is up, and LvG may make the decision sooner than we think. Not a complaint since what he brings to the table is not worth his wages. Look at Sanchez. 30 mil+ and he's carrying their whole team.

I am inclined to believe the Bale rumors have some truth, since we lack pace and he could provide that on the wings. But I am absolutely against wasting money on another overpriced player just to see him under-perform in shitty formations. First correct the mistakes we have, then think of buying.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Top four battle is on now. Southampton got Arsenal & United out of the way now for the season. A few more statement signings for United might just see them edge Saints & Arsenal!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Thought we were comfortable first half without really possessing much of an attacking threat. Saints didn't offer much and it was pretty much both sides cancelling each other out.

Second half performance was the worst of the season for my money and just the epitome of constant problems in United performances. Range of passing from a few yards to long balls was woeful, the shape of the team was unbalanced with Shaw having no-one ahead of him when he was on the ball, no real shape or direction in our play. Closest we looked to threatening was when Valencia broke through the centre and opened up some space. Apart from that all our play was easily broken up by Southampton and their organisation and setup negated any threat we posed, which was few and far between.

Still don't think Van Gaal has found the formation that enables the best out of the players. Just seems to be tinkering to accommodate Di Maria, Rooney, Van Persie, Mata etc into the team. There's no real shape or consistency in our attacking play, we're creating next to no chances regularly and like last season we seem content to keep the ball in safe areas without offering much in the way of substance. We're just too easy to set up against and the back three needs to be ditched. 

How we correct the formation I'm not sure. 4-4-2 is out of the question because we lack the midfield presence to not be overrun, not to mention we're inundated with central attackers and a lack of genuine wingers. 4-3-3 might accommodate Di Maria and Rooney but leaves either Van Persie or Falcao isolated up front, and without a strong midfield controlling the play and feeding the attackers it's all for naught. We've not played well for a while and there are regular basic errors always prevalent in our games.


Signing Bale solves nothing, and would just be to ploy to appease fans. Bale up top is useless if we still lack genuine world class midfielders who can dictate a game and swarm the opposition, not to mention improving the defence which is heavily reliant on De Gea. Look at Chelsea and the balance in their team, then compare with United who have a wealth of attacking talent which can't be properly implemented in an unbalanced system aimed at getting as many into the starting eleven and supported by an average midfield that is easily overrun against teams well below the best in the league.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Foreshadowed said:


> Awful way to end the weekend.


Disagree.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Sliver C said:


> I rather think Falcao's time is up, and LvG may make the decision sooner than we think. Not a complaint since what he brings to the table is not worth his wages. Look at Sanchez. 30 mil+ and he's carrying their whole team.


True, Falcao hasn't proved himself yet but he started looking sharp in the last few games (minus the Spurs one) and saved us in the Stoke and Villa games. I'd prefer another striker up front rather than lumping the ball forwards to Fellaini. 

Although to be fair, Fellaini did alright when he came on.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Seriously what the shit was that? We don't deserve to be anywhere near the CL. 

LVG's tactics are completely wrong and his approach to each game makes us look like we are playing rugby, we just pass backwards, run forward a little, and switch from flank to flank. This is not the United way.

I mean, even if we had have won today, we would have scrambled a victory and it would have been desperate. Everything United do looks desperate and we should at least employ a tactic that has a small chance of being able to dominate teams.

Arsenal fans complain about Wenger and his "naive" tactics, well I'd rather United play like Arsenal do - entertaining - and lose a few more, if it meant we won a few more and at least gave it a damned good go.

Too early to say LVG out yet, but I do not like the way United play under him, we look amateurish.

Luke Shaw is a complete joke, he will end up retired by the age of 25 because the boy is completely unfit. Smalling is farcical, he runs around like a headless chicken, he doesn't tactically understand how to play football. Phil Jones is a complete donkey with a heavy handed touch he can't control the ball. Rojo is marginal at best, and the other defenders aren't good enough either. We need to ship them all out and bring in 7 new defenders even to try and mount a challenge for top 4. Useless and pathetic United, I don't know why I even bother sometimes.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Strong performance from United. The lads can be proud. Keep it up and we can hopefully manage to get a shot on goal next time around.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Sliver C said:


> I could have watched the Unity March instead of this. Playing a back 3 when the back 4 formation was clearly possible is complete bullshit.
> 
> Upcoming fixtures are kinder and may yield some points, especially with Arsenal up against City next, but no way do we deserve Top 4 playing like this.
> 
> 
> 
> I rather think Falcao's time is up, and LvG may make the decision sooner than we think. Not a complaint since what he brings to the table is not worth his wages. Look at Sanchez. 30 mil+ and he's carrying their whole team.
> 
> I am inclined to believe the Bale rumors have some truth, since we lack pace and he could provide that on the wings. But I am absolutely against wasting money on another overpriced player just to see him under-perform in shitty formations. First correct the mistakes we have, then think of buying.


I'd say Falcao's wages are significantly better value than Rooney. And whether he's overpaid or not. Better to still have him as an option than playing Di Maria/Fellaini up front.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

most expensive squad in prem history
0 shots on target at home

#justunitedthings


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Irish Jet said:


> I'd say Falcao's wages are significantly better value than Rooney. And whether he's overpaid or not. Better to still have him as an option than playing Di Maria/Fellaini up front.


I am not comparing overpriced players. Rooney is a different matter altogether - good, but certainly not world class and hence overpriced. 

Yes, Falcao saved us against Villa and Stoke, but his wages are still too high to say "he's looking sharp, he'll come good", etc. Too much of a risk, though I thought otherwise for awhile. I would rather set my ambitions lower - there is no shortage of good forwards priced cheaper and playing in lower clubs. 

Regarding what Rooney had to say about the game:



> We deserved to win the game today. They had the chance, first minute and the goal which they've taken. Overall we had the better chances, we played the better football and deserved to win but we've been punished for not taking our chances.


Played better football? Well, that confirms he was either high on something or absent from the game anyway. Explains the performance.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

It always delights me when a club with a reputation for buying big names loses to a club with a reputation for selling big names.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Sliver C said:


> I am not comparing overpriced players. Rooney is a different matter altogether - good, but certainly not world class and hence overpriced.
> 
> Yes, Falcao saved us against Villa and Stoke, but his wages are still too high to say "he's looking sharp, he'll come good", etc. Too much of a risk, though I thought otherwise for awhile. I would rather set my ambitions lower - there is no shortage of good forwards priced cheaper and playing in lower clubs.
> 
> Regarding what Rooney had to say about the game:
> 
> 
> 
> Played better football? Well, that confirms he was either high on something or absent from the game anyway. Explains the performance.


Why are you even talking about his wages? He's getting paid whether he plays or not. I'm not saying to sign, but at least put him on the fucking bench to have him as an option.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Laughable comments from Rooney. Southampton were by no means an attacking force but they defended far better, controlled the midfield well and took their chance when it fell to them. United failed to test Forster, who only got himself into problems when he flapped at inocuous crosses and were woeful second half in every aspect.

Annoys me that Falcao not banging in goal after goal is reason enough for people to call him a flop. It's not like he's blessed with umpteen chances per game to stuff away. He works hard, his hold up play has been excellent, he makes intelligent runs and pulls defenders with him which would lead to more chances with more clinical passing in the final third, and when he does get golden opportunities he typically converts them. There's more to being a striker than banging in a goal a game. Obviously it's desirable but he's offered a lot up front and it's sad he's being written off as a waste of money. Apply the context and he's done far from bad.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Irish Jet said:


> Why are you even talking about his wages? He's getting paid whether he plays or not. I'm not saying to sign, but at least put him on the fucking bench to have him as an option.


Can't argue with that. I never contested that bit.

LvG's tactics were an absolute mess today. If he agrees with Rooney that "they played better football", he can tear up his CV as a manager.

EDIT: LvG - "We played a much better game than Southampton".

*sigh*. Atleast the rest of his statement seems to hit home a bit.


----------



## seabs

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

*Could blame Utd for the result like everyone else but Southampton were absolutely brilliant. Amazing defensively and clinical when they got their opportunity. Ironically after the away tie we lost this time because we weren't clinical enough. Mata really should have buried at least one of them. 

Up top we just had nothing. Di Maria was awful and clearly out of his comfort zone, Rooney was garbage as he has been since I gave him some credit, Mata was good but is really hurt by his lack of pace and RVP did too little. Really don't like 3-5-2 playing at home when we control the possession (at least we're doing that more now). I generally dislike a lack of width anyway but it was really on display today. Too easy for the opposition to double up on our wing backs which means we have to rely too much on playing through tiny holes in the middle which is basically leaving us needing moments of brilliance to get past their back line. The annoying thing is we have Di Maria who is one of the best wingers in the world. 

Valencia is such a weird person. There was one point where he just smashed a cross in as hard as he could and produced a goal off and then proceeded to smash every cross in hard and low. Now he's got a couple of goals from pulling his cross back to the edge of the area and apparently is now doing that with every single cross which is awful when the defence doesn't drop deep. Swear he has next to no self-confidence. That or the mind of an infant child.*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

:duck


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Imagine Southampton in the Champions League? That'd be cool.

They'd probably get relegated then next season.


----------



## Razor King

Silent Alarm said:


> Imagine Southampton in the Champions League? That'd be cool.
> 
> They'd probably get relegated then next season.


Maybe then United would have a shot on target?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*






It took time but Lazar looks like he's finally showing the form that I was so excited to see when we signed him.

Also someone tell me song name pls.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

It's Bob Marley - One Love


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Razor King said:


> Maybe then United would have a shot on target?


#poorbantzattempt 

seriously tho, we need to ditch this 3 at the back rubbish, and we need to play some speed out wide to stretch teams, coz we're looking very sluggish and blunt lately


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

The problem with LvG as I have been saying all along, is that as long as we get those sneak wins, he will retain 3-5-2. I said before that only consecutive defeats would make him change formation and that's what we cannot afford right now - so its like a closed loop.

That Soton game highlighted all the weaknesses we have been showing. In previous games, when our defense made silly mistakes, our attack bailed us out - a couple of unexpected Van Persie goals or a Falcao strike or Rooney suddenly hitting a purple patch. And in times when our attack turned to mush, our defense somehow managed to hold on for a miracle draw. Yesterday, both failed against Soton and we had the true end-product. 

Problems are not merely with defense, but are three-fold:

1) Lack of a good defense and playing Back 3 with the likes of Smalling et al. Back-passes and sideways galore and just sitting deep without linking up with midfield who in turn can service the attack. This is redeemable if we get a strong experienced CB.

2) Lack of a proper midfield head. But we have Herrera who's showing creativity and pace. Yet, LvG does not play him often and opts for Fellaini or just doesn't fit him in the formation. This is once again solved if we give Herrera regular playing time as he shows potential. If he does not mature fully after a season, buy someone experienced who can do box-to-box. But a fully functioning Herrera is enough now considering the aim is 3rd or 4th place.

3) Lack of a regular finisher.All of the 4 - Mata, van Persie, Rooney and Di Maria - none of them are like Aguero, Sanchez or Costa who can pounce on a chance and convert it (RVP had it, but he's more patchy now). They are consistently inconsistent - sometimes RVP will score, sometimes Rooney will, but neither of them are always dependable. Di Maria is more good at creating chances with someone ahead of him - he can score sometimes, but can't be depended upon all the time. Same with Mata to some extent. Falcao is the right mold, but unfortunately we got him when he was crocked.

Unluckily for United, the experienced CB, CDM and striker we needed were all either unavailable or crocked when we checked on them. So, the problems persist. Our forwards are good, but not consistent. With an addition the calibre of Falcao at his peak, who is consistent, even if our other forwards are patchy, it will be enough to get the win.


Honestly, how many games have United actually won convincingly? Against jobbers QPR and a toothless Hull on our turf and a weakened Newcastle. None of these are particularly a challenge for a Top 7 side. However, even Tottenham boast of a spectacular victory over Chelsea, a strong side that Spurs actually won in a classy manner. Arsenal were impressive against Stoke and even then they have a regular work-horse in Sanchez . Only Liverpool have been in a rut like us. Every other win we had against Arsenal, Soton (Away) Everton, West Ham were all unconvincing and could have easily gone the other way.

Its perhaps a good thing the Southampton game was lost. Maybe now LvG will revert to a Back 4. But I still doubt that he will as he will consider it only a blip. A couple more losses would make him change the formation, but I certainly wouldn't want that as we would be further behind the pack then.

Regarding Falcao, I suspect LvG wanted to prove that the forwards could bang in the goals without him, that the team had hit form and factored in the complacency of a Home game. This was just an indication he won't be making the loan deal permanent, hence we show that we do not need him. It did backfire though.

And as I said, Bale rumors might carry some weight. Regardless of Bale willing or not, quite possible a bid has been made since its well known he was a target from the Moyes period. That may explain the reluctance to retain Falcao since Bale could provide the pace as well as the goals. But no more signings until you find the right formation please, otherwise its a waste of money.

EDIT: While I am at it, might as well rant about how many bloopers LvG made yesterday. Besides not playing Falcao, he allows Blind a start while Herrera is benched. Blind is a good player, but he was rusty and should have been eased in - 20 mins game time yesterday and a start against Cambridge would have been better. Di Maria as a CF is like a headless chicken. So many errors, I am inclined to believe he woke up on the wrong side of bed 'cause its not possible it will happen again.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

David Luiz in the fifa toty :lmao

Feel like it's the players who are taking the piss of his awful performance against Germany among other things.



Green Light said:


> It's Bob Marley - One Love


Thank you kindly.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

David Luiz in the TOTY is a joke, he collapsed in the 7-1 and in general is just not a top class defender. PSG have two best CB's in the world? Haha give me a break.

Nice touch by FIFA to give the fair play award to the volunteers, to be fair.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

For all his talent, Ross Barkley has the footballing intelligence of a stump. McGeady's no different. As I type that he gets sent off. 

Don't see the hype with Stones either.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Everton

:duck

Moyestinez

:duck

Edit: Well....tits.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Jol is the hero. :ken


----------



## DA

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Irish Jet said:


> For all his talent, Ross Barkley has the footballing intelligence of a stump


Poor man's Jonjo Shelvey, brother


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Adrian took the bloody gloves off before he scored the winner. What a lad


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

JOEL you fucking prick.

Great game to watch. Everton improved so much without Barkley and McGeady potatoing it up. Mirallas was incredible, they deserved more.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Less McGeady, more Mirallas in the team and Barkley playing in the middle and only the middle of the pitch and we'll be fine.

Gutted to go out like that but they shown enough heart and fight in there to keep my spirits high. 

Especially you, Joel. You awful fucking brilliant freak of nature. 

Referee can miss his train home though, the fucking gobshite.


----------



## seabs

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

*Great match, fantastic shootout. Joel missed the moment he did the cocky run up. Great when it comes down to the keepers (although if the rule is West Ham couldn't use Tomkins because McGeady is a clown then lel or extra lel if Big Sam chose Adrien over Tomkins). Joel was horrible on the penalties. Dived way too early and gave away his guess when he dives forward and puts all his weight onto one side.

Starting McGeady over Mirallas should get someone the sack. Such a good player whereas McGeady is total shite. Stones had a real bad match too but no doubt Marty will ignore it rather than highlight and jump all over it like he would any other defender in the league :evil*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Stones should be sent to the England U21 team, along with Chambers, right Seabs :evil

Wasn't Stones best game but he only made his first start for a while against Man City following a bad injury and he was the second best player for Everton that game behind Besic that game. He'll be fine and he'll be back to being the sexiest ball playing centre half in all the land again.


----------



## seabs

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

*Actually yeah all the young ones should be playing together for the U21s at that age rather than sitting on the bench and getting the odd games for the Seniors.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Unlucky JOEL







Only so long can one GK play the shoot-out mind games before he finds them in himself. :darkbarry


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

WHU really should go all out for the cup now, with the playing resources and budget they have it's possible for them to go deep at least. They have third tier opponents in the next round (although Bristol City are flying atm and could cause an upset) and are in a league position where they won't suffer relegation but could also struggle to qualify for Europe. It's the ideal situation really.

If they do what Pochettino did at Saints this time last year then that's just a sad indication of how many modern clubs view cup competitions.

Unlucky Everton. Martinez almost made Big Sam (pre match comments about tactical flexibility and Martinez lacking it) look a bigger tit than those in silent alarm's sig by going from 0-1 to 2-1 despite having just ten men, although you've got to credit Allardyce for bringing on Cole as an extra striker to level the match. Proper fuckern cup tie.

Edit: HOLY JOEL sighting.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Does any team want to (win the cup) and play Thursday night football? I can understand why teams don't. It's sad, but understandable.



Seabs said:


> *Actually yeah all the young ones should be playing together for the U21s at that age rather than sitting on the bench and getting the odd games for the Seniors.*


Spot on. If I hear anymore 'Kane for England' I'll slap someone. If only they thought it through like last time when they were calling for Berahino, who got all of 0 minutes on the pitch with Welbeck ahead of him, then Rooney & Sterling.

With the summer major, Kane & Berahino should play together for the under-21s, and Barkley too.

Austin & Carroll can make up the numbers for the senior team until after the summer.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Nige™ said:


> Does any team want to (win the cup) and play Thursday night football? I can understand why teams don't. It's sad, but understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on. If I hear anymore 'Kane for England' I'll slap someone. If only they thought it through like last time when they were calling for Berahino, who got all of 0 minutes on the pitch with Welbeck ahead of him, then Rooney & Sterling.
> 
> With the summer major, Kane & Berahino should play together for the under-21s, and Barkley too.
> 
> Austin & Carroll can make up the numbers for the senior team until after the summer.


I get the issue with the Europa league, but then again it's a case of try to reach the cup final or try to finish as high as possible in the league and still possibly qualify for the former wafer cup. If those are the options then you might as well try to win a cup. Avoiding both possibilities on the basis of how a European campaign could hinder a following league season (which in itself is rendered a bit pointless without higher achievable goals) is a depressing thought really.

Agree with the points about the U21's.


----------



## seabs

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

*In fairness with Kane I think he's ready unlike guys like Beharino, Chambers and Stones and anyone else who gets in as the young flavour of the month. We never will but we should realise that we aren't winning anything in the short-term with this current squad. We do have a good bunch of young players though that COULD win something. We never look like a team though, just a bunch of individuals grouped together (i wonder why that is). Pick the team you want in 2018 and bring them up through the U21s now and then through the Qualifying campaign and commit to a team. Ok it would involve taking a weaker squad to the Euros but we'll crash out quick anyway so may as well tank the thing and build a squad for 2018 that will have played TOGETHER for a good 3-4 years and know each others' games. Plus they'll get the experience at tournaments together at U21 level and you can even be really ballsy and take your 2018 team to the Euros and say no expectations see what happens and learn from it in 2018. 

But instead it will be a totally different team to what plays now that still has no idea what style of football we play.*


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Even with a weaker/inexperienced squad, advancing from the group stages of the euros should be doable due to the new format. Could even play the potential new young team in some remaining qualifiers seeing as England are walking a piss poor group and could win it with games to spare. Unlikely though because the fa and :woy aren't that forward thinking.

Kind of off topic but oh well. Something something fa cup, something something premier league.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Australia won 4-0 last night. :lenny


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Nige™ said:


> Does any team want to (win the cup) and play Thursday night football? I can understand why teams don't. It's sad, but understandable.


Really depends, if they fancy they compete in it which I'd say most top flight PL clubs would, then they could find a far more realistic way of getting into the CL.

I'd say this is the case for the 3 English clubs in it at the minutes, all of which will be thinking they can win it.


----------



## seabs

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

*I think it's fine if you have the money for a big squad. If you're only getting by with a small squad and a lack of talent in that depth too then it's more of a curse. A team like West Ham should be going for it though. A Burnley I get not going for it or even a Villa rather avoiding Europa but anyone not worrying about relegation should be going for it and be able to cope with the extra games.*


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

That FA Cup match last night was class, even more so because it ended with Everton heading out of the cup


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Just saw Ronaldo's acceptance speech & shouting 'two' thing :maury One of the cringiest things I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



steamed hams said:


> Just saw Ronaldo's acceptance speech & shouting 'two' thing :maury One of the cringiest things I have seen in a long time.


Yeah he really shouldn't have been allowed to write his own promo on that night.


----------



## Renegator

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

At least it scared the shit out of Blatter


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



















The shitty sponsorship image on an otherwise brilliant kit this year seems to have spread and infected the rest of the kit for next season.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

That's surely just a training top. Our rumoured ones are abysmal too tbf.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

it's a fake.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Nah, the tablecloth kit looks sick


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*






not the worst way to bring up a hat trick. really hope this kid makes it. absolute talent.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

i dont think i'll ever stop laughing


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555715284288692224
Right around the end of the transfer window then. What a coincidence :evil


----------



## DA

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

David Squires is the best

*EDIT*

Jordon Ibe is back from Derby

Sturridge is back from America

Sterling is back from Jamaica

The dream front 3 is about to be unleashed :dance


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

David Ginola to announce he's running for FIFA President tomorrow apparently.










He has the female vote well and truly secured.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*










Its over. Chelsea are now cursed.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Will be interesting to see if LvG sticks to 3-5-2 today considering all the hue and cry over the media regarding the system. That, and if he indeed chooses Wilson over Falcao. 

I get the idea that he wants pace up front, but Wilson has done nothing to warrant a start over Falcao. Regardless of whether Falcao stays or leaves at the end of the season, he certainly won't like competing with young players for a start. But LvG would give two hoots about the press or player opinions. His man management is not bad, but it can be a bit crude at times.

Regarding the game, I hope we win by a margin of 3-4 goals. A loss or a draw would be a disaster and a 1-0 win would be nothing to celebrate about. Its an away fixture, so we do have a point to prove in that aspect as well. 

And some pace up front please. Be it Wilson or Falcao, I am sick of seeing players trudge about like zombies. Vital that Herrera plays as well.

If we win and Soton lose to Newcastle, will be back in that 3rd place, optimistically speaking.


----------



## united_07

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



> Manchester United ‏@ManUtd 3m3 minutes ago
> United XI: De Gea, Jones, Evans, Rojo, Valencia, Carrick, Mata, Blind, Rooney, Di Maria, Falcao.


hopefully it will be 

de gea

valencia jones evans rojo

blind

carrick di maria

mata

falcao rooney​
but i imagine it will be

de gea

jones evans rojo

valencia--------------------------blind

carrrick di maria

mata 

rooney falcao​


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

From what MUTV are reporting it's 3-5-2 with Di Maria playing off Falcao. If that is the case, then that makes zero sense after last Sunday where it didn't work and hasn't worked all season.

Why is Rafael still out? Reports suggested he's recovered now and should be back but he doesn't even making the 18-man squad? Is it precaution or is LVG fed up with him? Valencia has been solid this season sure but he lacks the attacking threat Rafael offers.

United desperately need a strong performance here, we've looked very lackluster in the last few games and the slow, plodding football style hasn't helped matters. Rooney also needs to pull his finger out as he's been abysmal recently.

QPR are there for the taking, sure their home form has been good but we have the players to beat them and beat them comfortably. Hoping for a 3-0 or 4-0 win today to get the confidence back up. Fingers crossed for Southampton dropping points to Newcastle and also I hope LVG gets it right today with his tactics and substitutions.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Fucking 3 at the back, 3 out and out CB's too, not even a Carrick or Blind to play it out. Fucking Herrera on the bench and no doubt Di Maria will play up front too despite every one of his good performances coming from centre midfield. No we have Wayne fucking Rooney and his little switch to Valencia starting every game there ahead of them. Fuck off.

We'll play like shit and if we don't win the pressure should start to come onto LVG. Repeating the same bullshit over and over.


----------



## Rush

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

I seem to have logged onto redcafe. My bad. While i'm here i might as well comment on the groundhog day subject which is van gaal's 3-5-2 right?


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Foreshadowed said:


> QPR are there for the taking, sure their home form has been good but we have the players to beat them and beat them comfortably.


They have been very good at Home and they have Charlie Austin who will come up against our 3 man defense. No Herrera as well, which means it will be zombie football unless our inconsistent forwards do that switch on thing that they do every 5 games. 

Its not gonna be easy by a long shot.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

New posting strategy.

All sentences in 3-5-2 form.

Tactical genius.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



united_07 said:


> hopefully it will be
> 
> de gea
> 
> valencia jones evans rojo
> 
> blind
> 
> carrick di maria
> 
> mata
> 
> falcao rooney​
> but i imagine it will be
> 
> de gea
> 
> jones evans rojo
> 
> valencia--------------------------blind
> 
> carrrick di maria
> 
> mata
> 
> rooney falcao​


Rather was diamond like look of that team or could play 4-2-3-1

DdG
Toni jones Evans Rojo
Carrick Blind 
Mata Rooney di Maria 
Falcao 

My guess is its wingback shape again due to both main fullbacks not being available due to injuries & in case of Rafael think LvG done with him if can't find a rb this window then will do in the summer & rafael either leave or become 2nd choice & go on a free next year. 

If its wingback shape my guess is its a 3-5-1-1 

DdG 
Jones Evans Rojo 
Toni Rooney Carrick Mata Blind
Di Maria 
Falcao 

Which I don't like at all. Positive are di Maria off Falcao whose starting but cm area wtf is that? Why not just play Rooney as no9 either by himself or with falcao or drop him simple choice. Why not another proper cm alongside carrick never know unless not playing wingback shape anyway? Also carrick was oddly poor last week v saints bit lucky get spot in team same as mata who had 3 chances yet cocked them all up but produced nothing else in whole game apart from that if had told me anything else he did during game I not even remembered what it is he did? 

That team is flexible at least but LvG is a very stubborn manager when comes to his teams, tactics & shape as shown already its admirable bit its frustrating that a few simple tweaks to that 11 see us playing a heck of a lot better. For example like no 3 CBS anymore or playing right players in corrects areas or just dropping certain players who just not doing it at the moment for players who either not involved or on bench instead.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

LvG likes Wilson because he is pacy, but he benches Herrera and opts for a midfield packed with Carrick, Blind and Mata. Talk about a contradiction.

Carrick and Blind should be subbing each other with Herrera getting a start.


----------



## DA

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*










Not happy with this 1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1 formation, brehs. I think we could be vulnerable down the flanks

Good to see IBE and LALLANA on the bench :mark:


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

RIP Swansea


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

No surprise I'm reading we're playing poorly and the 3-5-2 and Di Maria playing off Falcao isn't working and Di Maria is having a bad game. LVG really needs to alter the formation second half and bring on Hererra. This is aggravating.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Shitty, garbage football. Utterly predictable, no creativity and though I hate to do the teach-managers-their-job thing so soon into LvG's tenure, he needs to accept that this formation is not working. De Gea as usual saved us from trailing 1-0.

The little sparks of progress and creativity we saw as an upgrade from the Moyes period during LvG's time came when he experimented with other formations or had Herrera on the field. Take that away and we have nothing.

Other teams are on the upswing and the way this is going, we will struggle to qualify for Europa and I would rather prefer 7th again to that.


----------



## united_07

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

why the fuck is jones taking corners??


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Why the hell is Jones taking corners?

Chelsea have been great, but Swansea have just been shit. Gifted us two goals. Could have been up my more. Oscar and Fabregas have been very good. Hazard needs to do more in the next half. Hope for a Costa hat trick quick, so Remy can get quality game time. But knowing Mou there won't be an attacking sub till 86'.


----------



## CGS

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

#Pardewout 

Also Lol Swansea. Chelsea absolutely destroying them today.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Jones is taking corners? What is this infamous philosophy LVG is preaching? Stylish football or playihg ass? Needs to sort it out as this shit is getting beyond a joke now. Sick of this dire, incompetent football and woeful managerial tactics. I thought things would improve under LVG after the abysmal performances Moyes gave us but after spending 150 million we should be producing better performances rather than this garbage. Sort it the fuck out!


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

150 million of overpaid players, so the saving grace is that they are collectively only worth around 60-80 mil bracket currently. 

We actually have a Europa outfit with under-performing world class ones like Di Maria playing in a shitty formation. Criminal that it hasn't been sorted out considering this is the latter part of the season.

Second half starts. More drudgery. Its getting painful to watch nowadays.

EDIT: So Fellaini's on. Predictable Plan B - If nothing works, hoof it to Fellaini. And Herrera still benched.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

I'm disgusted.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Fellaini scores. 1-0 to United. Decent goal but how long are we gonna rely on this sort of play to bail us out? Where is the fluid football instead of this desperate mess?

The sad part is LvG will say "we dominated" after the game if we hold on.


----------



## united_07

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

switch to 4 at the back, score a minute later...


----------



## Rush

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



CGS said:


> #Pardewout
> 
> Also Lol Swansea. Chelsea absolutely destroying them today.


3-2, #PardewIn


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Son of a bitch.

If Palace finish above us I'm done.


----------



## DA

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Goals for Borini and Lambert. Lovely Hendo assist. ANOTHER cleansheet

Solid win :dance

Villa can go down plz for trying to kick Raheem's head off his shoulders


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

2-0 is a flattering scoreline. We put in another pedestrian performance with only one moment of genuine quality - that Wilson goal. Beautiful chance created by a pacy Di Maria on the counter. Pace dictates how's it done, always. Though of course QPR were looking to equalise and were very vulnerable on the counter anyway.

I hope LvG does not say "we dominated". Possession doesn't count for beans considering how United played a mediocre game again. sideways pass, trudge along the flanks, find Di Maria, lose the ball, get jittery on the counter and rely on De Gea to save or a clumsy tackle from a defender for a corner which QPR would blow. God awful predictable.

De Gea again made several good saves. Got the points for us.

Falcao missed two clear chances. Should be a blow for him, considering the fact that Wilson got himself on the score-sheet. Regardless of the debate as to whether LvG is partial or not, I won't mind whether Falcao leaves at the end of the season, or if the club trusts his quality to shine through and take a risk in keeping him. For now, it seems the former route the way its going.

Oh and Pardiola going great guns.


----------



## united_07

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Surely the 3-5-2 has to be abandoned now, looked much better with 4 at the back.

Pleased that Wilson got his goal, worked hard and his pace is a real asset.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Green Light said:


> Son of a bitch.
> 
> If Palace finish above us I'm done.


If? :dean2

More like when.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

So close Burnley. That was until TACTICAL GENIUS ALAN PARDEW turned the game around for the second week running







Such a great story
















Liverpool with 21 points from the last ten league games. They could creep into the top four if they maintain this form :brodgers

Mark Hughes' Stoke continue to perform well without being given too much praise. Not bad for a net spend of £2.4 million over the last three transfer windows.

Costa BURYING Seabs (and TDL) with another two goals.

Oh... and some boring shit about 3-5-2, blah blah blah


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Expialidocious QPR atrocious.

Average performance where again the 3-5-2 looks entirely wrong for the team. Blind is a good wing back option but he looks far better in the holding midfield role. Has good ball retention and feels more involved in the game than stuck out on the left when 9/10 we shift the ball to Valencia. Mata was quiet but the one bright chance we created in the first half stemmed from his defence splitting pass, so of course he's binned whilst Rooney stays on having been anonymous all half and woeful on the ball.

Di Maria surely has to play deeper from now on. Looks isolated and poor with his back to goal, and his pace from a deep position is what United sorely need to create pockets of space and open defences up. Wilson worked hard and his pace on the break should have brought a couple of goals, so was glad he notched one for himself at the death.

De Gea will comfortably be POTS again at this rate. Absolutely sensational and the one constant throughout the campaign. Herrera again confined to the bench when we're crying out for better creativity and ball retention in the centre of the pitch is baffling.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*










offside

refereeing is better than ever though according to the fa


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

They'll probably beat us to go above us. That would be so awful but at the same time I can appreciate there would be something almost poetic about that happening. A kind of great cosmic injustice done as a personal attack on me by the footballing Gods. 

Pardew will probably sign free agent Shola Ameobi and he'll come on and score the winner.


----------



## seabs

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

*PARDIOLA. Burnley losing another 2-0 lead after the Spurs replay :hayden3

Performance was garbage but thankfully QPR are just as garbage as us. Wilson was brilliant off the bench in a setup where he gets to run behind defenders and use that pace. Fellaini did well. Falcao is at least getting in really good positions up top now but he has to finish them chances. Still rather that today than when RVP doesn't get near the box all game. The finishing will come but I don't trust Van Gaal to stick with him after his recent comments. Speaking of which he's a total hypocrite for not subbing Rooney today. Abysmal doesn't even come close to describing it. Evans and Rojo were garbage and need shipping out. Shockingly we looked better when we went to 4-4-2. 3-5-2 needs to be euthanisied now. Never look comfortable at the back with it and I don't trust Evans and Rojo at all. Valencia was garbage but that was due. Playing Di Maria up front with his back to goal is hilarious. And please never let Jones take corners again. *


----------



## The Monster

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Wrong team & tactics in 1st half. Not sure mata got a injury or just hooked off at HT but blessing in disguise either way & right fall bring Felliani on in his place (yeah I did just type that). Carrick finally had a cm partner, finally had more physically presence in cm area & unlike mata who stay outside box Felliani is willing get into box hence why he scored. 

LvG corrected his mistake with ditching of 3 at back & hooking off Evans early in 2nd half a long overdue move he doesn't even deserve be in 18 LvG wouldn't be upset found new club this month not even joking. Finally going with diamond & pushing fullbacks higher up & playing di Maria deeper & Rooney higher up closer to goal (still poor display again from him either him or mata had go off & unless Rooney hurt staying in the 11) & bringing Wilson on meant now have pace & movement up top. Wilson deserves that goal he needs start without him none of our other attackers have any pace & Wilson such talent said it before but potential is unreal & so is talent hopefully goal will mean steps up to plate & plays more from start now. 

DdG had make couple saves as well so credit to him but one draw back of diamond is more open in defence which thought showed play 3 cb have 3rd cb covering but have no pace or passing bring ball out defence with any tempo but attacking wise we look so much better with diamond & options for defenders are lot easier to get to so passing into as slow. 

Our next 5 PL games are (in order) Leicester at Home, West Ham away, Burnley at home, Swansea away & Sunderland at home. Keep the diamond & build on today wins. Qpr away is not easy place get wins from not lost there in PL since mid Oct & we won game 2-0 & LvG unlike last week corrected mistakes with team rather then being to stubborn & waiting for something to click. I thought when Felliani scored he let emotion go with celebration never normally out chair & so open but think knew big moment & goal for him & us. 

First half was woeful but when went with diamond looked so much better. Don't care about performance overall after saints lose we need rebuild our confidence again & winning ugly is perfect way to do it & as said next 5 PL games means can build on that as March & April fixtures for us are tough. Very happy with win so badly needed those 3 points which what we deserved.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



> It would be nice to win but the most important thing is 3 points.


John Carver, 2015.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Much improved after the awful first half. 3 at the back has to go. Forever. It's ridiculous how much better football we've played with the diamond, everyone just looks more comfortable.

Fellaini is a fucking hero. Was absolutely brilliant and we've missed his physical presence. Such a useful player when he's confident, some great tackling along with the sexy touches. Great take for the goal.

Rooney was as shit as always but will get a pass because Rooney. Falcao really should have scored. His movement was outstanding but the header in particular had to go in. Randomly dropping him probably hasn't helped him to be fair.

Most players improved when the system changed. Di Maria in particular looks so much more threatening from deeper. Rojo and Jones were pretty solid and thought Blind and De Gea were excellent again. Our two best players this season.

Great to see Wilson get his goal. Deserved it as he was making some great runs. Should give him confidence.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Top banter that from Carver. 

You guys aren't smart enough to get it.

Getting pretty tired of having to constantly scroll past all these paragraphs. It's literally the same thing every week from you United fans, just paragraph after paragraph of inane drivel that offers nothing interesting, insightful or entertaining. 

No offense intended.


----------



## Joel

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Man, I remember when Torres first joined and we (Chelsea fans) were encouraged by him getting in the right spaces, working hard for the team and thought for sure that his finishing would return...

Doesn't always come back, man. Not saying that it will be the same for Falcao, but it's going to be tough for him. R9, Kaka Torres, etc. Long list of guys who had major knee injuries and just couldn't get back to what they were before.

Great performance from Chelsea today. Helped by Swansea giving us two delightful back passes. But even when they weren't, we were carving them with some sublimes moves like Costa's first goal. Costa is 17 in 19 btw. Legit as they come. Gives so much to the team bar the ridiculous amount of goals. Just never stops. 

Fabregas doing what Fabregas does and that is running a football game. Probably signing of the season. Hazard was quiet today, which is totally fine as it allowed him to save a lot of energy. Nice for Oscar to reappear after a poor Xmas. His game still isn't what is should be, as he keeps giving the ball away, but hard to argue when he is making an impact on the scoreline.

Wasn't surprised by the quiet second half. Game was won. Long season to go. Big games coming up next week. It was well and truly time to consume energy and just cruise through to the end of the game. Just wish it was Hazard subbed instead of Willian, but Hazard is very smart with how he uses his energy, whilst Willian is running full throttle all game to help out in defensive areas, so I guess I can understand it.


----------



## F1MAN8

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Borini and Lambert!


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

I did say that United didn't have the cb's for _that formation that shall not be mentioned_ at the start of the season :moyes8 Not sure why this is only such a revelation recently?

It's a combination of inexperience with senior players who are average. Evans for example, I can't ever recall being a leader at the back or someone to dominate for an entire league campaign. Not even sure how many seasons he has actually played over 25 league games? If that's your "experienced leader" then you have problems, especially for a system that needs such a player. Smalling and Jones are just average, while Rojo looked ordinary at the WC (although he did play lb at times) and is continuing in that manner now. Players like that, who have rarely played in a back three before (if ever) are going to struggle without a quality organiser.

Then you have to consider the lack of protection in front at times. Not to mention that most teams play with one striker, a striker who drops off into midfield at that, meaning the defenders are left confused with nobody to mark, which becomes worse when mf players make overlapping runs and nobody knows who to pick up. I guess it's fine against two strikers, but a team like QPR shouldn't be putting that type of fear into you where you have to worry about dealing with two immobile cf's. As I said at the end of last season concerning Hull, it's a good spoiling system which works well if you're trying to grind out victories (similar can be said about the last world cup) and stay up or go deep in cups, but a team like United, with their attacking talents, shouldn't have used it for so long.

*Okay now that I've explained that, can red cafe wf move on now pls* :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Also, when Courtois is out injured, it is so nice not having to worry about the replacement, because BIG PETE is around. Had nothing to do, but I'm sure the defence was at complete ease knowing he was inbetween the sticks.

Not many clubs can boast that. Probably United now if Valdes is the same.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Really fucking greedy of both clubs to stock pile on quality keepers, but you can't blame them. Still think Liverpool/Rodgers/the transfer committee/whoever are nutcases for not going all out for Valdes. He would have been perfect for them distribution and sweeper wise. He was FREE as well!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Green Light said:


> Getting pretty tired of having to constantly scroll past all these paragraphs. It's literally the same thing every week from you United fans, just paragraph after paragraph of inane drivel that offers nothing interesting, insightful or entertaining.
> 
> No offense intended.


That's no way to speak about The Monster. You cheeky bastard. 


Some offence intended.


----------



## DA

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Admins should never have removed my 'Paragraphs ut' tag imo

Feels like standards have gotten worse ever since


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

I agree.

They should have removed you instead.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Andre said:


> Liverpool with 21 points from the last ten league games. They could creep into the top four if they maintain this form :brodgers


Take a look at the upcoming fixtures for Liverpool and then tell me if its possible with a straight face and with Mignolet between the sticks.:brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

:woah


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Sliver C said:


> Take a look at the upcoming fixtures for Liverpool and then tell me if its possible with a straight face and with Mignolet between the sticks.:brodgers


(1) Please try to tell me with a straight face that anyone on here cares about your opinion.

(2) Two of their next three games are Spurs and Everton, teams they've already taken points off this season. The other is WHU who have lost form recently. Do your research next time. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Salty page.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Green Light said:


> Top banter that from Carver.
> 
> You guys aren't smart enough to get it.
> 
> Getting pretty tired of having to constantly scroll past all these paragraphs. It's literally the same thing every week from you United fans, just paragraph after paragraph of inane drivel that offers nothing interesting, insightful or entertaining.
> 
> No offense intended.


Agreed. But seriously, how good is Alan Pardew?


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Irish Jet said:


> Agreed. But seriously, how good is Alan Pardew?


I would like to +1 (







) on wanting to know the answer to this question.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Sliver C said:


> Take a look at the upcoming fixtures for Liverpool and then tell me if its possible with a straight face and with Mignolet between the sticks.:brodgers


Pipe down yer little elephant jock


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Irish Jet said:


> Agreed. But seriously, how good is Alan Pardew?


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Andre said:


> (1) Please try to tell me with a straight face that anyone on here cares about your opinion.
> 
> (2) Two of their next three games are Spurs and Everton, teams they've already taken points off this season. The other is WHU who have lost form recently. Do your research next time. Thanks in advance.


1) Meanie.


2) Didn't catch the first game against Spurs but they certainly aren't worse than Liverpool at the moment. Everton did draw against City and WHU are no push-overs. Soton, United and to some extent Arsenal have kinder fixtures.

Speaking neutrally, its still an uphill battle even with Liverpool on form. But hey, football is crazy and all that.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Irish Jet said:


> Agreed. But seriously, how good is Alan Pardew?


He's complete shite just like all of your posts AHAHAAHAHAHAH #REKT 

FANTASTIC finish from Gouffran, fully deserved. AND SO FUCKING CLOSE FROM AYOZE THE FUTURE BALLON D'OR WINNING GOAT. Fuark. Twice the player of Flopcao.

Pelle needs to koff. Single-handedly bullied our entire backline at St. Mary's and is doing the same thing again.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

I'd post more but I never did find out who voted me as worst sports poster. Your backstabbing caused great heartache. I also work a lot. That may be the real reason.

United boring. 3-5-2 uber poop. Rooney zero form. Falcao no goal. Evans plays like Hawking. QPR worst team in the league. Van Gaal is Van Numpty.

I imagine only Hams suffers the indignity of watching a more boring team than we do.

I'd like this team for the next game please;

De Gea

Paul Parker - Gary Pallister - Laurent Blanc - Quinton Fortune

David Beckham - Liam Miller ( :cool2 ) - Juan Seba Veron - Luke Chadwick

Falcao - Manucho

Some obvious quality there. Important we keep De Gea in goal as he's our best player. Black fullbacks as they're always the fastest. Strength, pace and experience in a centre back pairing. Important to have a bit of a character on the wing, a bit of a superstar and a hit with the ladies - then on the other wing I'd have David Beckham. Skill and facial hair is key for a midfielder so Veron is in. Can't forget the new Roy Keane next to him, although he's tough to get as he's now at "The 'new'.... Conventions" alongside New Beckham Chris Eagles, New Maradona Ariel Ortega and New Sloth from The Goonies Iain Dowie. Manucho is in there to give the opposition Ebola and Falcao MUST START, HE IS FULLY FIT, HE HAS TO PLAY INSTEAD OF VAN GAAL'S PRINCESS VAN PERSIE. HIS KNEES ARE MADE OUT OF DUST BUT HIS HEART IS MADE OUT OF GOLD, HOPE AND DREAMS. We love you RADAMEL.

Easy 4-0 win. No goals for Falcy but he tries so hard he makes me hard.


----------



## DA

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Jet, I hope you are as fast as your name implies because you desperately need to be rushed to the Burns Unit :banderas

Great bantz in here today bama4


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

You can't play Chadwick, as his _acne ridden smooth as Moyes' transition to United manager_ face is coming back to haunt you in the FA Cup sponsored by MAGIC (no taxis or curry involved).


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Liam Miller also can't play, doing a seminar on how not to be the next Roy Keane.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Apparently GREAT STORY has 18 goals in _just_ 19 starts for Palace :wilkins

Not bad


----------



## Vader

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Andre said:


> You can't play Chadwick, as his _acne ridden smooth as Moyes' transition to United manager_ face is coming back to haunt you in the FA Cup sponsored by MAGIC (no taxis or curry involved).


He's a player Van Gaal can build a team around. One phone call and his dot to dot face will be on the nearest metrolink/coach to Manchester. I'd rather be in the land of fine culture, fat birds and torrential rain than the warmth of down south with its posh wankers, shit universities and girls who expect a second date. Cambridge? More like Cumbridge LOL. 

I have just created this. Please share and like.

Luke Chaddy Chaddy
Luke Chaddy Chaddy
You make me really gladdy

Gladdy

Gladdy
That you play for us
That you play for us

If it was possible
I would have your babies
I'd stroke your dog
Even if it had rabies

There is no man better
Than Luke Chadwick
Luke Chadwick
I'd sell my kids to madonna
If I meant I could see your dick

Luke Chaddy chaddy
Luke Chaddy chaddy

Woo woo!

Everyone has to do the last bit.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Are you trying to create the worst fitba chant ever (if it's to the tune of sloop john b then that's double points), or just win Seabs' heart with crap poetry? Both?

I dislike Cambridge simply for the fact that there are so many silver spoon plum in mouth twats blocking up the roads with their bikes.

As far as plug from the back street kids goes, this was his finest moment in a United shirt:






:dozy would have missed it (ironically I already miss him  )


----------



## Vader

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Fun fact: whilst Oxford and Cambridge are rival places, they're both shit.

My old uni tutor went to Cambridge and he's a fucking bellend so they're all being tarred with that brush. 

That song has been copyrighted. It goes to the tune of any song in history. I've just sung it to my neighbour to the tune of Uptown Girl and then to my cat in a tune close to When 2 Become 1. They both showed me their bumholes in appreciation.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

What a week. We appear to be the real deal.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Some post-match thoughts:

I think it's bad news for the Newcastle game. We're not creative enough and we're not positive enough. We'll go on getting bad results.

Getting bad results.

Getting bad results.


Remi Garde will save us. 

Soon.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

The Championship isn't too big a step down. Still would be a strange move for Remi.

Newcastle need someone to rally the troops.










plz god


----------



## seabs

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

*Sherwood's a muppet but he wasn't really a bad manager. Pochettino isn't doing much better now and it was Timothy who unleashed the great Harry Kane on us when everyone laughed at him bringing him and Bentaleb into the team (who has also been very good for them and better than crap like Paulinho, Capoue and Dembele).*


----------



## dobbies

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Meh, he was a zealot who thought he was bigger than the club.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Pochettino is also doing better whilst ripping through the cups, unlike Sherwood who didn't even really give them a serious go. That will be overlooked though. The fact that Pochettino is getting great results with such a ridiculous schedule says a lot too.

People on here seem to rate Sherwood, but I think he will be exposed over a long stretch at a club when his shouty twat routine and "fuck it just go out there and play" tactics wear thin.


----------



## seabs

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

*My point is it wouldn't be a disaster if Newcastle signed him.*


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

It could be if he treats the players the way he did at Spurs. Half the reason for newcastle's last turn around under pards was due to how much players such as cisse and Perez respected him.


----------



## DA

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*










They know what's up :done


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> They know what's up :done


Why are they both holding up their own shirts?


----------



## DA

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

It's weird, breh. Not sure why Cissokho is wearing a Liverpool jacket and why Sakho is wearing a Villa jacket either


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Did anyone see both Scunthorpe goalkeepers broke their arms in the first half of the game today? 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30757600

Madness


----------



## Shepard

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Vader said:


> I'd post more but I never did find out who voted me as worst sports poster. Your backstabbing caused great heartache. I also work a lot. That may be the real reason.
> 
> United boring. 3-5-2 uber poop. Rooney zero form. Falcao no goal. Evans plays like Hawking. QPR worst team in the league. Van Gaal is Van Numpty.
> 
> *I imagine only Hams suffers the indignity of watching a more boring team than we do.*



Nope.


I'm really missing all those draws atm. Hopefully now that we have Defoe we can take our chances in our upcoming winnable games. Also find a system that lets Defoe and maybe other players score more goals (i'll cry if we play a 442 like half our fans seem desperate for). It's worrying that Gus says we might be done when we still need another cm so Jordi Gomez gets to go back to being a squad player. Pls. That or Rodders to come good (which he's shown in signs but really needs more consistent gametime)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> They know what's up :done


Michael Owen's having a meltdown.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Seabs said:


> *My point is it wouldn't be a disaster if Newcastle signed him.*


It will be a disaster whoever they sign. Pardew was the straw stirring the drink. 

They might as well just give Kev another run. Couldn't end any worse than last time out. 

Palace for Europe btw, FA Cup in the bag.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

^^^ Ffs I was quietly hoping for that, now you've cursed it. Now Pards has to overcome yet more odds.

...and yeah, Toon are fucked as long as Ashley is there. He doesn't care about results other than survival, just advertising his business and making a profit.


----------



## Rush

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Andre said:


> Really fucking greedy of both clubs to stock pile on quality keepers, but you can't blame them. Still think Liverpool/Rodgers/the transfer committee/whoever are nutcases for not going all out for Valdes. He would have been perfect for them distribution and sweeper wise. He was FREE as well!












Would have loved to see Valdes at Liverpool. However i must give credit to the fact that since coming back into the team Mignolet has been much, much more solid than he was at the start of the season. He's still prone to getting a little flappy on crosses but he seems far more confident in coming out and collecting them. Not sure if its because we've had the same backline and he's comfortable with that, or if its something he's been working on but he's at the very least shown signs that he can improve on that area of his game. Distributing the ball from the back is another issue entirely but thats not as much of an issue as flapping at everything.



Sliver C said:


> Take a look at the upcoming fixtures for Liverpool and then tell me if its possible with a straight face and with Mignolet between the sticks.:brodgers





Andre said:


> (1) Please try to tell me with a straight face that anyone on here cares about your opinion.
> 
> (2) Two of their next three games are Spurs and Everton, teams they've already taken points off this season. The other is WHU who have lost form recently. Do your research next time. Thanks in advance.


Someone contact Sliver's next of kin b/c he just got bodybagged


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



> Chelsea owner Roman Abramovich buying entire block in NYC for reported $30M to build mansion.


Roman coming to my state. Next time you hear from me I'll be mixing with the Russian mafia at Roman's mansion parties. Or I'll be dead in the water like Gatsby :mj2. 

Some good fitba on tomorrow. Iirc, the West Ham/Hull fixture from earlier in the season was really good. Wish Arsenal weren't complete garbage against top teams, hopefully they can at least get a point.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Yeah Rush he was pretty good today tbf, despite the comms on my stream calling him "nervous" for saving a deflected shot :moyes5 dumb fucks.

That bit where he rushed out and saved from point blank before punching the next ball in was great too. As you know I've been a huge detractor of him since the end of 2013 well before the current pitch fork hunt started, but I'm rooting for him now because it's getting to the point where he's criticised for farting on the pitch, a bit like rob green after wc 2010.


----------



## Rush

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Exactly. Mignolet gives enough opportunities for people to criticise without putting down something he did well.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Rush said:


> Someone contact Sliver's next of kin b/c he just got bodybagged


Knew you would turn up. Keep hoping.:evil

Would take more than some random guy on the net, I am too narcissistic a character for that type of shit. You give some shit and take some, fair enough. Seen a whole lot of characters over the years both here and in the music forums like these.

Besides, my cousin's been an overly aggressive Liverpool fan for 10 years since Istanbul despite never having been to Anfield, so its unfortunately a part of my life even if I don't take it seriously.:shrug


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Sliver C said:


> Knew you would turn up. Keep hoping.:evil
> 
> Would take more than some random guy on the net, I am too narcissistic a character for that type of shit. You give some shit and take some, fair enough. Seen a whole lot of characters over the years both here and in the music forums like these.
> 
> Besides, my cousin's been an overly aggressive Liverpool fan for 10 years since Istanbul despite never having been to Anfield, so its unfortunately a part of my life even if I don't take it seriously.:shrug


When did you last go to O.T, lid?


----------



## Vader

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

If he says every home game my mind will be blown. SHEIKH SILVER C

Dunno if India has sheikhs?

Mahatma Silver C

Last one I went to was Liverpool. Would have gone the Saints game but my cat was in labour/I was on the verge of death. Either or both are true.


WHY DO I HAVE NO POINTS?????? I had 3 yesterday


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Bodybagged 2.0

Probably cus you suck Vader. Actually my points mysteriously disappeared too.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

The only ones bodybagged are Mousey and Darth. Neither of them got my point. And "kid", seriously?

That was precisely the point I made. Neither of us have been to home games sitting thousands of miles away (though I do plan to travel quite soon when work commitments allow; maybe the season after the next when I take a vacation), so quit the aggressive "I hate MUFC 4 lyfe" thing. My position is best described this way - I support a club, so naturally I want my club's rivals to lose. But I don't go to the ultra Red end of Redcafe and say "Chelsea sucks because of oyl money" or "I hate MCFC because of sheikhs". Because, while I support the club, I am far removed from the extreme end of hating a particular club in my comfy armchair.

Whereas, my cousin is the typical "I wanna see MUFC and Chelsea relegated" supporter of the above type, last season was most annoying for me in that respect. 

Maybe some international fans feel differently, but I don't mind seeing the likes of Liverpool, Chelsea, Arsenal and MCFC up there so long as my club can be top. I like the work ethic and dedication of Sanchez for instance, though obviously I do not support Arsenal. That doesn't mean I will wear a half and half scarf, it just means I support United through and through, but love good competition from a footballing perspective. 

Of course, I still like to see 'Pool lose.:evil

And don't mix Sheikhs with Indians. One's Middle East and the other's East. Though I assure you I do well for myself and am generally very flush.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Am I Darth?

Where did I mention anything negative of you? We're supposed to be on the same side!!!!! Don't turn this into a civil war as its a war you could never win. I've seen Brooke Vincent's sideboob in person. I'd have talked to her but her friend was much better looking. I was rejected before I'd even opened my mouth. I've also shook hands with Hunter from Gladiators who then refused a picture as I said he was my 4th favourite male Gladiator behind Wolf, Rhino and Saracen. He's really tall.

Your wealth is as relevant to me as the above paragraph is to this conversation.

Be nice to me and I'll gladly ignore you the next time you're wrong.

He also called you 'lid', reading and humour lessons for you Mahatma.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Vader said:


> Am I Darth?
> 
> Where did I mention anything negative of you? We're supposed to be on the same side!!!!! Don't turn this into a civil war as its a war you could never win. I've seen Brooke Vincent's sideboob in person. I'd have talked to her but her friend was much better looking. I was rejected before I'd even opened my mouth. I've also shook hands with Hunter from Gladiators who then refused a picture as I said he was my 4th favourite male Gladiator behind Wolf, Rhino and Saracen. He's really tall.


After all those achievements, I won't turn this into a civil war. That's basically awesome.



> Your wealth is as relevant to me as the above paragraph is to this conversation.


Exactly. Let us move on to West Ham vs Hull then.



> Be nice to me and I'll gladly ignore you the next time you're wrong.


I am never wrong. I know a lot of stuff.



> He also called you 'lid', reading and humour lessons for you Mahatma.


 As far as I know, the "L" is close to "K" and Mousey could easily have made a typo. Doesn't matter if its lid or kid, its still irrelevant to me. Reading lessons? Well, after Lovecraft, Stoker, Poe, Vargo, Doyle and the rest, I doubt I need reading lessons.

But I fear to digress, so we leave it at that. Will call your mahatma bluff though, since the true meaning of "atma" is "buddhi" which translates to intellect more than virtue. That's pretty good actually.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Sunday league stuff from McGregor there. Bruce must be fuming, especially after they did well in the first half. Tip it round the post or catch it, don't push it back into danger. Shot had fuck all power as well.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Sliver C said:


> After all those achievements, I won't turn this into a civil war. That's basically awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Let us move on to West Ham vs Hull then.
> 
> 
> 
> I am never wrong. I know a lot of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, the "L" is close to "K" and Mousey could easily have made a typo. Doesn't matter if its lid or kid, its still irrelevant to me. Reading lessons? Well, after Lovecraft, Stoker, Poe, Vargo, Doyle and the rest, I doubt I need reading lessons.
> 
> But I fear to digress, so we leave it at that. Will call your mahatma bluff though, since the true meaning of "atma" is "buddhi" which translates to intellect more than virtue. That's pretty good actually.


You've broken the golden rule of WF Scuffle Party. Don't talk to your elders in a tone that suggests anything other than them being royalty.

I'll assume you're not watching the game as its a close call in terms of good entertainment with that and using razors as suppositorys.

You knowing things doesn't mean you aren't wrong. You said he called you kid, he did not. That means you are wrong. Are you even Indian? Look out of the window. Can you see snow? Maybe a few Elk? You're Canadian.

Have you read Jeffrey Archer? How about the 100 weirdest things pulled out of an arse? Can you name three pieces of literature from Madonna? Forget that turd you've apparently read. The Loose Women annual is out, find out about Colleen Nolan listening to her son have sex for 8 minutes or how Janet Street-Porter uses a trowel to brush her teeth.

Where I'm from mahatma means Indian who is wrong & possesses smelly feet. Unlucky lid.


HOWEVER I'll be the bigger man and admit that you're wrong so let's move on with the thread please.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Vader said:


> You've broken the golden rule of WF Scuffle Party. Don't talk to your elders in a tone that suggests anything other than them being royalty.


Regardless of whether you are my elder or not, I am never polite to elders that I do not know.



> I'll assume you're not watching the game as its a close call in terms of good entertainment with that and using razors as suppositorys.


Yes, its coming down to the wire. One of the best games of the season so far.



> You knowing things doesn't mean you aren't wrong.


An oxymoron.



> You said he called you kid, he did not. That means you are wrong.


That doesn't mean I am wrong. That is an incorrect assumption leading to the overall accurate assumption that such types of comments are usually his range. After all, the epitome of perfection is only 99.99% in this world. The other .01% is negligible. Doesn't matter how you arrive at it, its what you arrive at that matters.



> Are you even Indian? Look out of the window. Can you see snow? Maybe a few Elk? You're Canadian.


Nah, its chilly, yes, but no snow. As I told you, I am never wrong and the margin for error does not allow me to be a Canadian.



> Have you read Jeffrey Archer? How about the 100 weirdest things pulled out of an arse? Can you name three pieces of literature from Madonna? Forget that turd you've apparently read. The Loose Women annual is out, find out about Colleen Nolan listening to her son have sex for 8 minutes or how Janet Street-Porter uses a trowel to brush her teeth.


Those fall under the category of "what should not be read". There are two sides to knowledge - what should be known and what should not be known. Discerning what should not be known, or read in this case, is also knowledge. 



> Where I'm from mahatma means Indian who is wrong & possesses smelly feet. Unlucky lid.


I am afraid you are from a rather weird part of the world which probably is the proverbial frog-in-the-well then. Unlucky, Darth.



> HOWEVER I'll be the bigger man and admit that you're wrong so let's move on with the thread please.


I will simply lie by saying the first part of that sentence is right, for the greater good, and move on as well. Something I suggested earlier with the West Ham vs Hull thing.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

I'd rather watch my nan finger herself for 14 hours from an inch away from her vagina than read anything from you after that post.

If Roy Cropper and Keith Chegwin had kids, you'd be more boring than them.

If you see me in this thread, do not look at my posts. Don't think about my posts. Don't post about my posts. I am offended by shit and your post is basically scat porn.

I am wretching at your last post.

There'll be a petition to have you removed from this thread, forum and world if anything like the above occurs again. This is meant to be fun, entertain and be in jest. You've taken it too far. I've been penetrated by the cock of boredom and I do not like it. Please don't rape me with the tedious trident of shit.

Wretching.

ON TOPIC - HULL

WEST HAM

ADRIEN

DOWNING


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Feel a bit bad for bruce. Hull really lack quality, but he has already spent a fair bit on Livermore and snodgrass who haven't improved the team. One was on loan last year while the other is long term injured. Going to be difficult for them to try and stay up. As average as he is, they could really do with Shane Long's pace in behind right now.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Vader said:


> I'd rather watch my nan finger herself for 14 hours from an inch away from her vagina than read anything from you after that post.


Judging by that post, you seem to do it often, which explains the expertise in typing it.



> If Roy Cropper and Keith Chegwin had kids, you'd be more boring than them.


Well, rocket science is boring to those who don't understand it. Not saying what I wrote is equal to that, but the metaphor stands.



> If you see me in this thread, do not look at my posts. Don't think about my posts. Don't post about my posts. I am offended by shit and your post is basically scat porn.


Too sensitive. You look at scat porn much to make that accusation? 'Cause I can't compare stuff that I don't see. Get a better hobby.



> I am wretching at your last post.


Aw.



> There'll be a petition to have to removed from this thread, forum and world if anything like the above occurs again.


That's ISIS mentality. But no issues. This forum is not my world. My world is far, far bigger and better, with this forum just being a ripple in the wave.



> This is meant to be fun, entertain and be in jest. You've taken it too far. I've been penetrated by the cock of boredom and I do not like it. Please don't rape me with the tedious trident of shit.
> 
> Wretching.


The cock of boredom is like mixing a sweet with medicine. Initially its bitter, but you will "cum" to love it when you understand its not what it appears to be.

EDIT: Once City vs Arsenal begins, I think things will resolve themselves into a better situation here.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Things I'd rather do than read another post;

Die

Touch kids

Stand on a plug

Be american

Be Rockhead

Watch Bollywood films with the thought process that they're anything but shite

Be the filling in a Mitchell brother sandwich

Remove my pubes with my teeth

Eat lard

Speak only in rhyme

Smell like piss. All the time

Have aids


NOW stop replying and let's return to football discussion


----------



## Silver C

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Scratch off most of those things from that list which you already did and you have a point.

Watch Anurag Kashyap movies and they are anything other than shite. Barring that, the best thing you said today was that most Bollywood is shite which I would agree. 

Congratulations, you are only 99% away from perfection.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Place has gotten very pissy over the last 24/48 hours.


----------



## Joel

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Vader and Silver, take your garbage elsewhere.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Silent Alarm said:


> Place has gotten very pissy over the last 24/48 hours.


Rooney's fault.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Time for Alexis to rip some City arse.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Joel said:


> Vader and Silver, take your garbage elsewhere.


punjabi prison match imo

until vader has 'elevated liver enzymes'


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Navas is dogshit. Brainless sprinter.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Useless City cunts.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Wenger with a sensible big match game plan against a top side for once. Only took him three years to realise you can't play high up the pitch with two full backs constantly bombing forward against the prem's elite...

Demi and Navas have been garbage, with the latter tying to break the failed crossing attempts record from United vs fulham. Such a predictable player. Kompany has had some really dumb moments too. Citeh were pathetic in general.

Giroud. 8 starts, 4 subs, 6 goals in the prem. Apparently he's really shit though.

Cazorla motm for my money. Keeps the ball so well and looks dangerous with it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Cazorla was fantastic. Best I've seen him in a while. 

Looking forward to Chelsea/City. I wouldn't even mind a draw, but an 8 point lead would be :lenny.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Took him a few 5-0 drubbings to work it out but Wenger finally got it right away from home against a big team. Great workrate from the whole team and a great result.

Santi Carzola's performance was amazing, class on the ball, class off it - Arsenal's army of attacking midfielders should work like that every week.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Enjoyed watching the bitters all fuck off home with ten mins to go (it IS a church night tho..), and for all I know there's a corrie special on too.

Took my eldest to his first away yesterday, and with QPR being one of only two grounds in the prem this season that I've never been to, I was looking forward to it, but aside from a decent away win, I will never be prouder than watching my ten year old boy going grade A goonage when we got the 2nd goal, and baiting the cockneys over the police divide  he's coming along nicely. 

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums...a54ea067c1d544e917748ba0d03d6_zpsmnwqqzam.jpg


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



thevaliumkid said:


> Enjoyed watching the bitters all fuck off home with ten mins to go (it IS a church night tho..), and for all I know there's a corrie special on too.
> 
> Took my eldest to his first away yesterday, and with QPR being one of only two grounds in the prem this season that I've never been to, I was looking forward to it, but aside from a decent away win, I will never be prouder than watching my ten year old boy going grade A goonage when we got the 2nd goal, and baiting the cockneys over the police divide  he's coming along nicely.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

That was absolutely fantastic, hopefully Wenger retains this gameplan more often against the top teams. Not often his stubborn arse changes the teams style to unsuit the opposition and boy did it work tonight or what. Annihilation.

Santi was phenomenal, absolutely untouchable.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



> Aurélie @Misspsg75019 · 2h 2 hours ago
> 
> Rémy Garde is the pundit for Man City / Arsenal today on Canal + today, when asked about Newcastle he refused to say anything. #NUFC
> 
> Aurélie @Misspsg75019 · 2h 2 hours ago
> 
> But to be honest him not saying anything and the smiles and smirks of his co-pundit are saying a lot.. #NUFC
> 
> Aurélie @Misspsg75019 · 2h 2 hours ago
> 
> One more exemple his co-pundit just asked him while he was talking about Jovetic if he would take him at NUFC. Garde just laughed ^^ #NUFC


It's on.


----------



## DA

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Good to see this thread back on track again, the earlier stuff was close to giving me the shits

Now it's giving me the tits :whoo


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



thevaliumkid said:


> Enjoyed watching the bitters all fuck off home with ten mins to go (it IS a church night tho..), and for all I know there's a corrie special on too.
> 
> Took my eldest to his first away yesterday, and with QPR being one of only two grounds in the prem this season that I've never been to, I was looking forward to it, but aside from a decent away win, I will never be prouder than watching my ten year old boy going grade A goonage when we got the 2nd goal, and baiting the cockneys over the police divide  he's coming along nicely.
> 
> http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums...a54ea067c1d544e917748ba0d03d6_zpsmnwqqzam.jpg


Your mrs (I'm assuming) has a large old set of chebs. Bigger pair of tits than Demi and Navas were today.

Thanks go to green light for the assist on that one.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Hahahahaha ffs 

This thread always produces some fucking gold.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Hello everybody. Just wanted to say "hello everybody". Hi, thevaliumkid


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Some thoughts for the weekend:

Firstly, how good is Pardew? Never got the respect he deserved from the geordies. Was it because they never progressed in the cup competitions? Was it because he wasn't into their favourite sport of _"how many horses can you punch in the face in a minute" _ or maybe I need to recheck Green Light's long post on why Newcastle fans resented him. Seriously though, Green Light did make some viable points but managing a club with the fans behind him, knowing the history of the club and having money to spend I think he'll do a very good job for Palace.

I actually always had a soft spot for Palace, I sometimes forget why - I think it was something to do with when I was very young and uses to collect stickers for the awesome Football Premiership season sticker books and I liked the Palace kit. Some stupid thing like that but still, I've always liked the club so I do hope they stay up. 

Secondly, West Ham were very impressive in that second half today. Bruce would and should feel disappointed as his team looked the more likely to score in the first half but they kept overplaying the ball in the final third. Second half though, BIG SAM changed it and when Downing went more central, things got better for those Hammers. That and the back four were much more solid in the second 45 minutes of the game. 

Look hood good Downing has been since moving to West Ham. Liverpool could really do with a player like that... pace, dribbling, wonderful left foot, always fit unlike that broken man that does that awful rendition of the teapot dance known as Sturridge who would injure himself when he sneezes. (I can boast about this now after 6 long months without 12 different players being injured at the same time for United). Seriously though, Downing really suits the central role for West Ham and he's been excellent for them... good on him!

I also watched the City/Arsenal game and before Martin Tyler mentioned it I was thinking it was reminiscent of the City/Chelsea game from last season where Chelsea won 1-0 at the Etihad. Wenger got his tactics spot on in this one (for once) and all of the team can be proud of that epic performance. They did exactly what Chelsea did; limited City's chances, blocked off the central areas, didn't let the wingers into the game (Navas was very poor) and used their pace and creativity to punish City when on the counter attack.

By the way, how beautiful was Giroud's touches to drag the ball out of the air? Hot damn was that good! That and Cazorla being magical from start to finish, dribbling past the entire City midfield when he felt like it. Fantastic performance and Arsenal are looking to reclaim their prestigious 4th place trophy from us. We'll try our best to keep a hold of it!

As for United away to _"Queens Park Raisins"_ (lol, LVG) I'm not going to go on and on as there are a lot of posters here, who are ANTI-PARAGRAPHS when it comes to United performances but I'll sum it up like this - thank god LVG went 4-4-2! Never again go back to 3-5-2! No! Just stop it! No! Di Maria looked so much better when playing deeper and Wilson and Fellaini were terrific when they came on. How gorgeous of a man is Blind? Those passes... sublime! Those interceptions... glorious! Rooney can take his mangina and go whinge in the corner after another zero performance. DE GOD saves us again and Falcao despite not scoring worked his socks off, showed some good pace and movement... the goals will come... you'll all see!

To end this long-winded post... it's also fantastic to see Andre has returned! Just because your team is fighting for promotion in the Championship doesn't mean you're not invited here Andre. Never, ever think that! You see, I always think of Andre as the Ginola of the WF Football thread... he should be crowned the _"President of Football Posters"_ and he makes some SEXY posts!

Welcome back!

Now time to shatter the dreams of Cambridge!


----------



## DA

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Hello everybody. Just wanted to say "hello everybody". Hi, thevaliumkid


Hello Wagg, welcome to the football thread 

#WFappening


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

We're used to people coming in here and making a tit of themselves but this is just pure biblical.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*










*edit

Oh shit, there's a choice between framed print and holiday card.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



ROUSEY said:


> Hahahahaha ffs
> 
> This thread always produces some fucking gold.


Agreed (Y)


----------



## Vader

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Good to see this thread back on track again, the earlier stuff was close to giving me the shits
> 
> Now it's giving me the tits :whoo


I saw you liked Joel's warning post, you should be ashamed, you salad.

Expected Arsenal to get beat today but a few good performers, great tactics and some absolute shockers for City led to that. Also cost my mate 2 grand in an accumulator so that's even more hilarious.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Hahahahaha that sig :Jordan2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

fwiw in that post I made a few weeks ago I was simply responding to the point someone else made that Pardew hadn't been treated fairly by the board (and then rambled on a bit). If you like I could probably write a 10,000 word dissertation on why Pardew was disliked by so many fans, since you guys love paragraphs so much.

If this comment gets 1000 likes in the next 2 minutes I'll do it.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Green Light said:


> fwiw in that post I made a few weeks ago I was simply responding to the point someone else made that Pardew hadn't been treated fairly by the board (and then rambled on a bit). If you like I could probably write a 10,000 word dissertation on why Pardew was disliked by so many fans, since you guys love paragraphs so much.
> 
> If this comment gets 1000 likes in the next 2 minutes I'll do it.


Calm down lid... I was just joking. I thought you made some good points to be honest.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Foreshadowed said:


> To end this long-winded post... it's also fantastic to see Andre has returned! Just because your team is fighting for promotion in the Championship doesn't mean you're not invited here Andre. Never, ever think that! You see, I always think of Andre as the Ginola of the WF Football thread... he should be crowned the _"President of Football Posters"_ and he makes some SEXY posts!


I've been busy for most of this season mate. Chebs cheers though (Y)


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Must be getting fairly crowded in Laurent Koscielny's back pocket. 

That today from Santi was some of the best ball retention I've ever seen. He's gone on a madness the last few months and went from a guy that offered less defensively than fucking Podolski, to someone that, like, is no longer not very good defensively. Coquelin will come back down to earth once Ramsey realises he's been thieving his God roids, but he was first class today. 

Also, I'mma let you finish, but:

https://vine.co/v/OjIvah0mFYe

Put me in the ground already, I'm done.

(also how do I get the vines to actually show up on the screen rather than just the link? Then I'll be done)


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

How can anyone not love Santi Cazorla?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Andre said:


> Your mrs (I'm assuming) has a large old set of chebs. Bigger pair of tits than Demi and Navas were today.
> 
> Thanks go to green light for the assist on that one.


...











...

Am I meant to be seeing tits?


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Andre said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


His link directs straight to that :|


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

click the album you woat

I agree with Foreshadowed on how Arsenal's performance felt like the Chelsea one from last season. City just couldn't get going. Aguero and Silva were so limited. They needed someone on the left to run at Bellerin, but in fairness to him he did it a good job today. Navas was pure ass, his crosses were low and useless. Demichelis was pretty bad, can't really praise anyone in a light blue shirt for today.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Surely he knew that his album was public? Surely he knew that his public album had his missus with her tits out. Surely.

I hope she finds out.

Put a picture of her reaction face in your photobucket when she finds out please mate.


----------



## DA

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Rockhead made the same mistake as you, Hank

I had to tell him in the chatbox :jordan4

Don't take that shit from him :cudi


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Why people even host private photos on photobucket in this day and age of hidden files is beyond me.



Rockhead said:


> click the album you woat
> 
> I agree with Foreshadowed on how Arsenal's performance felt like the Chelsea one from last season. City just couldn't get going. Aguero and Silva were so limited. They needed someone on the left to run at Bellerin, but in fairness to him he did it a good job today. Navas was pure ass, his crosses were low and useless. Demichelis was pretty bad, can't really praise anyone in a light blue shirt for today.


But why male models?



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Rockhead made the same mistake as you, Hank
> 
> I had to tell him in the chatbox :jordan4
> 
> Don't take that shit from him :cudi


----------



## Esskayb

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

Good win for Arsenal if they can play like that against the big teams then they have a chance to go on a good run and win some trophies this season. Consistency is the key for them. I hope they do, because when they go on the attack and pass the ball around nicely they're great to watch.


----------



## seabs

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*

*Arsenal were fantastic today. City were dreadful. bOObies.*


----------



## just1988

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Xevoz said:


> How can anyone not love Santi Cazorla?


*Skee-Lo had it right;

I wish I was a little footballer,
I wish I was Cazorla*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

SwaggerROCKS into the fitba thread 2 posts after the tits. :moyes2

yes I know...









VILLA 'TIL I DIE though.

Also, I had Dwight Gayle as fantasy captain this week, so the joke is on you guys - FUSTICE & GREAT STORY









And even if Villa go down I still get to enjoy watching Man Utd finish outside the top 4. :darren


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Save to hard drive :dean2

I hope this doesn't awaken anything in me...


----------



## CGS

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Seabs said:


> *Arsenal were fantastic today. City were dreadful. bOObies.*


^^^^ 

City/Chelsea at the end of the month is gonna be very interesting now. Chelsea win and the title is pretty much there's for the taking from here on out. Can't see Chelsea handing over the title to them like we did last season.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Foreshadowed said:


> I also watched the City/Arsenal game and before Martin Tyler mentioned it I was thinking it was reminiscent of the City/Chelsea game from last season where Chelsea won 1-0 at the Etihad. Wenger got his tactics spot on in this one (for once) and all of the team can be proud of that epic performance. They did exactly what Chelsea did; limited City's chances, blocked off the central areas, didn't let the wingers into the game (Navas was very poor) and used their pace and creativity to punish City when on the counter attack.
> 
> By the way, how beautiful was Giroud's touches to drag the ball out of the air? Hot damn was that good! That and Cazorla being magical from start to finish, dribbling past the entire City midfield when he felt like it. Fantastic performance and Arsenal are looking to reclaim their prestigious 4th place trophy from us. We'll try our best to keep a hold of it!
> 
> As for United away to _"Queens Park Raisins"_ (lol, LVG) I'm not going to go on and on as there are a lot of posters here, who are ANTI-PARAGRAPHS when it comes to United performances but I'll sum it up like this - thank god LVG went 4-4-2! Never again go back to 3-5-2! No! Just stop it! No! Di Maria looked so much better when playing deeper and Wilson and Fellaini were terrific when they came on. How gorgeous of a man is Blind? Those passes... sublime! Those interceptions... glorious! Rooney can take his mangina and go whinge in the corner after another zero performance. DE GOD saves us again and Falcao despite not scoring worked his socks off, showed some good pace and movement... the goals will come... you'll all see!


That's exactly what I tryng wrap my head around when thinking of arsenal tactics wasnt till mentioned here & on tv that clicked that arsenal whole set up was mirror imagine of what Jose Chelsea team did at mcfc last season when won 0-1, sit deep, play narrow, block off middle areas allowing mcfc space down flanks & hit on break with pace soon as got ball go direct to Giroud or Santi or Sanchez would carry them up pitch with dribbling. 

Nice to see wenger actually for once going into big away game with right set up & tactics that gave them fighting chance to begin with rather then the age old open up you play we play let's see whose got better style. Taken him long enough but finally figured it out. I'm interested to see if do that away to Spurs, Liverpool, Saints, Man Utd in rest of the 2nd half of the season? 

In 13 days time if Chelsea were to beat Man City at the Bridge & we beat Leicester at home we would be 4 points off man city before Feb comes about the same applies to Southampton but they would be 2 points instead a off Man city in 3rd if they win.


----------



## Andre

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Disappointed that The Monster's last post wasn't twenty paragraphs about the tits.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Andre said:


> Disappointed that The Monster's last post wasn't twenty paragraphs about the tits.


My bad...... I did write out a lengthy post before & after QPR game but its late now so couldn't be bothered going into long detailed analysis of mcfc v arsenal game, was tempted but Foreshadowed already did awesome Paragraphs post so can get your fix from that. Maybe I will do one for Chelsea v Man city game in less then 2 weeks time, . Im glad you are back though Andre. Need more long detailed paragraphs up in here. 

Didn't even notice Cambridge game was this Friday, when did that happen? If go 3-5-2 again v them I will legit be mad.

Valdez 
Rafael Smalling Rojo Shaw
Blind
Felliani Herrera 
Toni Wilson Adnan

Subs - DdG Fletch Blackett RvP Falcao Ando McNair

Something like that maybe? Judging my LvG post match press conference why speaking I wasn't to say almost been forced see how bad that 3-5-2 is & try playing with back 4 from now on.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

I like how The Monster no sold the tits comment like the tits don't deserve to be mentioned in one of his paragraphs. Is it also weird every time I look at Andre's sig I keep thinking Rodgers would say "well the noorks look fantastic and to get 50% off if you want it framed is a great deal they'll come good eventually, I feel the shape of the b00bs is getting there... it just needs time and maintaining 60% possession of a tan is great but there's still room for improvement... still things are getting better and soon Mignolet will learn to just fap at my jugs and not on corners." Or something along those lines.


----------



## Andre

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

DESO ROW lurking. Tits draw.

Who are we all predicting for the drop btw? Qpr, Burnley and Leicester for me. Obviously a lot can change with the transfer window. Must say that if there was ever a season where four teams deserved to go down (like 94-95) then this is it.


----------



## DA

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Everton plus two


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Not gonna lie, I just came here to see boobs.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

:nice

Oh and go Liverpool or whatever.


----------



## DA

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Marty gonna be overworked asking all these noobs if they live in the same city as the team they support and if they ever go to games

bama4


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Andre said:


> DESO ROW lurking. Tits draw.
> 
> Who are we all predicting for the drop btw? Qpr, Burnley and Leicester for me. Obviously a lot can change with the transfer window. Must say that if there was ever a season where four teams deserved to go down (like 94-95) then this is it.


Think I made a post earlier in this thread about my predictions before the season started. I know I had QPR and Burnley in there but let me check who the other was (Also know I had us in 3rd :lol)

Here are my """Way too premature to be taken seriously" predictions discussion pre-most-Summer transfers edition"" predictions.



Hank Scorpio said:


> Cause I'm desperately trying to avoid writing my crim paper thought I'd breath a little life into this thread.
> 
> Think it's about time we had the "Way too premature to be taken seriously" predictions discussion pre-most-Summer transfers edition. Basically place a team and then write a sentence or two about the team and why they will finish where you put them.
> 
> Here we go.
> 
> *1 - Chelsea/City/Liverpool*
> 
> Honestly it's going to swing either way this season. Chelsea showed signs of getting back to Maureen V1 levels of being annoyingly good at moments last season and if not for certain critical losses here and there they could have been at the peak come the end of the season. City are coming off their triumph and much like the last time look to be untouchable over the course of a season however much like last time it was their inability in that season's summer market that failed to bring in the extra quality so as to set up the season (Rodwell, Garcia etc.). Will we see such a blunder this Summer? And then there's the ever plucky Liverpool. Last years title challenge came out of nowhere and expectations are at their highest since the days of Rafa. Can they make any run at the title? Will Suarez still be in the red of Liverpool or the Roja of barca come September 2nd? In my totally unbiased pinon I can see the winner of next years title coming from these three but I won't rule out a challenge coming from one of the 3 teams outside of these elite 3 (Utd, Everton, and Arsenal). Of the three I think it would go to Chelsea in the most likely scenario, City in slightly less likely, and Liverpool thirdly.
> 
> 2 - *City/Chelsea/Liverpool*
> 
> 3 - *Liverpool/City/Chelsea*
> 
> 4 - *Arsenal/Man Utd.*
> 
> Arsenal and that coveted 4th spot are a seemingly inseparable pair. But a slightly better looking Dutch Roy Hodgson who now manages the United of Manchester (Wool-Detector certified term) will have a word to say about this. United had an incredibly disappointing season last year with a certain Scottish manager at the helm and by going into the season Moyes-less they're already miles ahead of last year. Is it too much to ask Van Gaal to take United back into the Champo league spots? Probably, but it would not be surprising if they made the leap. Look for either of these teams to be in the mix for the title at the beginning/mid-point of the season.
> 
> 5 - *Man Utd./Arsenal*
> 
> 6 - *Everton*
> 
> The People's Club (TM) will seek to build upon their surprising showing last season with a run at the European places. Just like Liverpool I don't think we'll hit the heights of last year and with the addition of a possibly resurgent Man Utd. it could lead Everton being bumped down a spot or two. Actually Barkley is going to run train on all you mothafuckas and they'll come 4th
> 
> 7 - *Tottenham*
> 
> Tottenham being their season with their 4th mananager in 4 years with Pochettino taking the reigns from WF beloved Dim Sherwood. Last season's Summer transfer darlings saw their season take a dive and then a full-on tailspin after hitting their peak in September. Sadly, It'll be more of the same this year and another year out of the top-4 for the yid army (Incoming ban from the FA)
> 
> 8 - *Newcastle*
> 
> Same as last year really. Good but not great opening to the season sees the shirtless wonders sitting in the lofty heights of 7/8th which leads to them selling their best player and winning 3 of the last 13 league games
> 
> 9 - *Swansea*
> 
> Wilfried Bony is fucking sick. It'll be on the strength of his goals alone that keeps Swansea out of the bottom half
> 
> 10 - *Sunderland*
> 
> Gus and his band of miracle workers will carry some of that last-season magic and finish at a respectable 10th
> 
> 11 -*West Ham*
> 
> Flirting with relegation for most of the season West Ham will see Andy Carroll boss it so as to ignite the late season surge
> 
> 12 - *Crystal Palace*
> 
> Tony Pulis won't keep the form up next season and they will struggle most of the season. But then Tony-mode engages and they'll escape by a considerable distance.
> 
> 13 - *Leicester*
> 
> Premier league new boys will look the best of the bunch coming up and could surprise some teams in a style similar to Crystal Palace of last year
> 
> 14 - *Stoke*
> 
> Same old story for the potters. Definition of a mid-table club
> 
> 15 - *Southampton*
> 
> The team that looks to be picked over again and again by the bigger teams in the country would do well to just stay in the league.
> 
> 16 - *West Brom*
> 
> No more Pepe Mel daughter involvement at the club. Could be the factor that sends them down.
> 
> 17 - *Burnley*
> 
> Will do well to stay up without the financial backing that some other lower-end table teams have.
> 
> 18 - *Hull City*
> 
> Good god have his buys this Summer looked garbage on paper. Or more aptly extremely average. And they're on a fuck ton of wages. And Steve Bruce manages this team. Wouldn't surprise me if they go down.
> 
> 19 - *Aston Villa*
> 
> It's finally going to happen. After flirting with relegation for the past 3 seasons the roof will cave in this year. No Benteke for the first months of the season and extreme potato Lambert will lead to Villa to a hole they can't climb there way out of.
> 
> 20 - *QPR*
> 
> This is more a willful hope rather than a logical guess. Hope that saggy ball faced 'Arry gets turfed 2 months into the season and QPR break Derby's record.



Hmmm, guess I didn't have Burnley in there afterall. Some of my picks in retrospect are just... ooof

My favourite being Everton in 6th and Southampton in *15th* :lol

But to answer the question I think it'll be Leicester, QPR, and Hull/Villa


----------



## CGS

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Andre said:


> DESO ROW lurking. Tits draw.
> 
> Who are we all predicting for the drop btw? Qpr, Burnley and Leicester for me. Obviously a lot can change with the transfer window. Must say that if there was ever a season where four teams deserved to go down (like 94-95) then this is it.


Burnley and Leicester are all but gone imo, unless one of them summons the spirit of Wigan post January and go crazy. The third team is pretty hard to predict though. Hull & QPR are the main favorites of course but Sunderland, Villa & Brom could find themselves in trouble if they don't sort themselves. 

Tbh Sunderland kinda need to go down. I reckon it could give them the kick up the ass they need and they can become another Newcastle or West Ham.


----------



## kimino

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Will Falcao get more than 10 goals by the time season is over?. If i were Manchester United, i wouldnt buy Falcao if he does not reach those numbers.

And if Falcao dont stay, who would United sign? (Bring back enriquez?, or it will be enough with wilson, rvp and rooney?).


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Marty gonna be overworked asking all these noobs if they live in the same city as the team they support and if they ever go to games
> 
> bama4


I can't wait for you to next go to a Liverpool game so I can fight you in irl and beat the fuck out of you.


----------



## DA

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



ROUSEY said:


> I can't wait for you to next go to a Liverpool game so I can fight you in irl and beat the fuck out of you.


I told everyone here that I was going to Liverpool last season. WHERE WERE YOU THEN?

EH?

I left your city scratch-free and with my wallet in my pocket

Your threats are as empty as Everton's trophy cabinet has been over the last 20 years

OH YEAH, I WENT THERE


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Biggest shock in this thread is that Rockhead is the worst at creeping photos on the internet.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

And you lot thought you'd piss me off how? By seeing my fit as south African wife's tits??? Hagaha 
If you look closely on one of the pics you can see her minge too. Granted for a lot of you it'll be the first time you've seen one.. ;-)


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

I've enjoyed my faux pas more than playing with her big old tits if I'm honest this morning.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

On a more fucked up note. Don't none of yous be wanking over my kids.

I didn't know they wernt feckin private. And even if I had known, I still couldn't give a fuck, they are fine titties.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

dont triple post please.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Sorry. 
Can I be forgiven for giving you such epic titties?


----------



## H

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

:Jordan


----------



## Kenny

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

what the fuck has happened to this thread


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Tits draw... that is what has happened to this thread.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



King Kenny said:


> what the fuck has happened to this thread


I made a cock up trying to post a pic of my son at the QPR away game with a united flag.
And inadvertently posted a pic of my wife's tits and minge.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Biggest shock in this thread is that Rockhead is the worst at creeping photos on the internet.


he's too short to see the screen


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

^ correct


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

yeah1993


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



thevaliumkid said:


> On a more fucked up note. *Don't none of yous be wanking over my kids.*
> 
> I didn't know they wernt feckin private. And even if I had known, I still couldn't give a fuck, they are fine titties.


Everyone was having a civilised discussion about perving on tits but you just had to bring the tone down.


----------



## DA

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Deirdre from Corrie is dead irl, brehs :mj2

Also, Everton are shit


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> *Deirdre from Corrie is dead irl, brehs :mj2*
> 
> Also, Everton are shit












In light of that news, I don't think it's right to laugh at something trivial like Everton being shit.

























:duck

Moyestinez.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Everyone was having a civilised discussion about perving on tits but you just had to bring the tone down.


I'm dead good at that.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Not sure if Fitba or Fappening.

What the actual fuck? 

:lmao

Poor kid just wanted a photo in a United flag.


----------



## Rush

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Poor kid indeed. Imagine being draped in that shit flag... :brodgers


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Could be worse and be a Liverpool flag

#houseofbantz


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

or an isis flag

or would that be an improvement


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Kiz said:


> or an isis flag
> 
> or would that be an improvement


Still be better than an Scunthorpe flag.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Mirallas is a tit and Everton fans are gimps. 

Every time Barkley does something wrong like misplace a pass, doesn't shoot or passes the ball back, all the moaning gobshites start to get on his back and it's completely ruined his confidence and you can see that he's afraid to do stuff now. He looks nothing like the player he was when he came back from his injury earlier in the season, never mind last year. 

Hopefully the boos for the Besic sub and the final whistle can wake Martinez up and realise that something has to change as it isn't working just now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

come to us boss one. one of us one of us


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Barkley is shit.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

They really are a cult.

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/liverpool-fc-fans-norway-call-8481430



> Liverpool FC fans from Norway name their daughter YNWA


----------



## KME

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Loving that pronunciation. Some odd people in the world.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Deirdre from Corrie is dead irl, brehs :mj2





> *Deirdre Barlow Announcment - February 22nd 1983* .
> League Cup Semi Final 2nd Leg - Old Trafford.
> 
> The episode in 1983 when she ends her affair with Mike and reconciles with Ken was the highest rated episode and the news was so big it ended up being announced on the scoreboard during a Manchester United vs Arsenal match at Old Trafford, with the words "Ken and Deirdre reunited. Ken 1 - Mike 0" leading to cheers from the spectators.


:$


----------



## Joel

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

This is why we will never win the CL with Mourinho. He's absolutely frightened to go for the win away from home and then leaves so much pressure on us at home. Congrats, PSG.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

They're all fucking rent boys, mate.


----------



## DA

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

:sterling

Absolutely fantastic game. Everyone was great :mark:

Favourite moment of the game was probably when Niall Quinn called Jamaica "Barbados"

Had a good lel at that

:lelbron


----------



## CGS

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

The only upsetting thing about that match is the fact that we only came away with a draw. Defensively shaky at times but man up front we controlled the game big time. The 2nd half especially we really should have knocked 2 or 3 past Courtios. Dude really earned that MOTM award tonight. 

Just wish we could perform like that all the time tbh.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Lucas fuckin' Leiva


----------



## Destiny

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Great performance overall but dissapointed with the end result. Gerrard should've slotted that chance he had. Sturridge comes back and we should be getting more goals with the chances that we are creating. I thought every player had a solid game.

I wasn't surprised to see Mourinho play tactical and sit back in the second half but he's done that a few times this season and they've dropped points because of it. They have a great side who dominate play if they are told to press and play quick football. But then again, a draw is a good result for Chelsea. 

I just hope we put in a good performance at Stamford Bridge, which obviously won't be easy to do.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Diego Costa the elephant man.

Excited to see how we get on now in the second leg, tonight was arguably the best we've performed in quite a while this season. Oh and Sturridge could be back


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Liverpool were good; a draw is good for us going back to the Bridge. I expect a different, more attacking Chelsea next week. Courtois was immense.


----------



## God™

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Just play Zouma, Jose. Cahill is just not up to it. Save.usPSG, come and buy him for 30mil as well.


----------



## ABK

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Lol. 

L'pool were great last night. However I expect a better Chelsea and a win at the Bridge next week. Courtois was the highlight for me. Wanted to see him show the form that made us bring him back from Atletico for quite sometime and he showed it in amazing fashion.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

good performance that. in spite of some absolute bombscare defending on our part we managed to limit spurs to set pieces and hopeful balls into the box whilst also managing to get forward with a bit of pace when the chance came about. can't really ask for much more than that in games like these. campbell ryce and scougall had davies all over the shop in the first half. someone should probably see about retrieving harry kane from chris basham's back pocket before he gets back onto the coach to sheffield as well. adebayor was pretty lucky to not walk for the arm to scougalls face in the first half.

in terms of the result it's really, really disappointing to concede a late penalty like that and not be bringing spurs back to the lane on level terms but we at least managed to keep the tie alive tonight. going to be a huge ask next week but eh atleast we're still in it, was genuinely expecting this tie to be over by now so i'm pretty happy.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Captain Adebayor is something football needed to see. I'm not sure the Spurs fans needed to see it though.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

*News just in!*

Man need oxygen to live, Raheem Sterling is about to have his 23rd child, Wenger caught outside a local playground in france scouting young boys, Juan Mata brings happiness to all the girls and boys with just his smile, Messi threatens to have Enrique fired if he doesn't kiss his boots after every goal scored, and Chris Smalling & Jonny Evans are injured...:no:

:lol This is beyond ridiculous now. It's fucking beyond ridonkulous as well! Ridickulous doesn't do it justice, either....There are no words to describe this catastrophe! It's a catastrophe, I tell you! A goddam catastrophe!


----------



## Silver C

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



.christopher. said:


> *News just in!*
> Chris Smalling & Jonny Evans are injured...!


The sky is blue and the grass is green as well.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Sliver C said:


> The sky is blue and the grass is green as well.


The sky will turn green and the grass will turn blue before we go more than a game without an injury


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Cheers for that then Brenners.....

https://twitter.com/suttonnick/status/558391203600023552/photo/1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

i like a good laugh at brandao as much as the next, but im pretty certain he said something moreso along the lines of not being a chance this season, but that he hopes to be back up there again next season.


----------



## united_07

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



> De Gea, Jones, Rojo, Blind, Valencia, Carrick, Fellaini, Januzaj, Di Maria, Wilson, Falcao
> Valdes, McNair, Rafael, Shaw, Fletcher, Herrera, van Persie


surprised to see Valdes on the bench, and not starting. Also dissapointing not to see someone like Pereira give a chance on the bench

Most likely will be 3-5-2 again


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

It's amazing how Herrera has just basically been frozen out. Since that poor half against West Brom he's basically been forgotten about.

Edit: Rojo, Adnan and Falcao have been good. The rest have been piss poor. RVP and Herrera on for Wilson and Di Maria plz.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Di Maria; a more expensive, _slightly_ less ugly version of Ozil.


----------



## DA

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

I diagnosed him with Ozilitis a while back

Sad to see

(Not that sad tho :lelbron)


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Herrera showed more class in 5 minutes than the team did all night.

Disgraceful how he's being treated.

Van Gaal should be coming under pressure after this garbage. Some players just look lost.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Good result for Man Utd that :clap


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

I'm sick as a dog and I feel even more nauseous after watching that garbage. Another game where the team look lost, dysfunctional and performing as individuals not as a team. The players and LVG let those travelling fans down tonight with that tripe. By the way LVG please start Hererra more and never play Valencia at right back again. Oh, please get more competent defenders... please.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*










I'd rather have spent 90 mins strapped into a chair Clockwork Orange style and forced to stare at Luke Chadwick with his face like a stuntman's knee than the fitba tonight.

For all the attacking talent United can boast, the ability to utilise these players in an effective formation is something they can't boast about. Just like last season, the play is so static and easy to defend against. A slower approach with dominant ball retention only works when you have players making runs and opening pockets of space to create openings. United fail to do this and therefore all passages of play are entirely too easy to predict and set up against. Herrera actually has the ability to link midfield with attack, so of course he's benched for players with far less ability on the ball who are almost passengers in midfield. Oy vey.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

It was genuinely crazy. Fellaini was effectively playing as a makeshift right winger. Di Maria was all over the place and not in a good way. Carrick was basically in the middle by himself while Phil fucking Jones was the catalyst for every attack. It's just bizzare.

Felt so bad for Falcao in the first half. He was non-stop with his movement and nothing was coming his way. It was pathetically poor.

I had a lot of confidence in Van Gaal turning Moyesball around but 6 months in and it's pretty much the same shit with some better players.

Rojo, Januzaj, Herrera and Falcao were the only players who looked at all decent tonight. The rest were awful. Something is badly wrong.

No doubt Herrera will be dropped for Rooney to play out of position while Januzaj wont feature until the replay.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Well that was disappointing to say the least. 

1st half was a mess. Falcao made some good runs but no one passes to him & instead moving ball quick or players making runs with ball up field we instead recycled possession slowly at back allowing Cambridge either drop back in to shape or/& lost all momentum had to counter attack. 

Every since that Liverpool game last month were even though weren't great at back I thought carried more then good enough threat to score lots that day we have looked lot more slower, less mobile & lost a lot of attacking intent we had bit by bit. 

2nd half was much improved but still not brilliant. Wilson had quiet game which shame as he changed the game v qpr then came on then so he deserves to start yesterday but didnt have greatest of games though . The players behind him didnt create chances for him which doesn't help him or falcao as both struggled first half as well. 

Fellaini was Ok but issue have with him is that to slow with ball & passes all very sideways in attacking 3rd when his allowed to run Into the box & got wide players down flanks putting in good crosses his effective weapon to have but in a build up styled possession game that isn't area I would say Felliani will ever excel at. 

Carrick was rather poor I thought has been the last few weeks like the team itself. His seemed to dipped in performance level I thought carrick improved when Herrera came on as had cm parter with dynamism who covering him & making 3rd man runs alongside him so able play ball to willing deep lines runner. Herrera should be starting though doesn't matter against Cambridge only player we have in cm who can create, defending & is mobile enough in area that needs those qualities. 

Blind had bad game but returning from injury so would crash at some point & LB role isn't his strength at lwb maybe but to me better in CDM I don't know why LvG hasn't played Herrera Carrick Blind as a 3 in middle yet? Rojo thought decent though his issue is that to rash with decision making can't always get to ball so instead takes out his man but rest game decent enough & one few cb have who can pass ball to attacking feet & make runs out of cb area into advanced positions & play ball FORWARDS. 

I'm starting to wonder what spell saf cast to convince me Jones was a long term answer to our cb area? Out of him, Evans & smalling his best out of the 3 but that's not saying much. Does lot of covering & for cb has good pace to get back but decision making is terrible & passing is not good enough. Moment in 2nd half were finally made run & pocket of space opened up for him to run with ball into & for once he did falcao dragged opponents away & was in between Cambridge lb & left cb on half turn all jones has so slide ball 10 yards Into that space or into falcao feet on edge of box but nope he takes wild swing with right foot & slices the ball wide of goal. My patience with him & smalling reaching new lows not gone totally like have with Evans so not going lie with that. I still support them but making it hard for me to put up strong case as once did for both smalling & jones as reaching point of no return for both them to step up as mufc quality CBS. 

Di Maria didnt have best game like many performance level has dipped lately being in middle though thought would of seen him shine but need play quicker to him & need have more willingness to attack with pace his player who at best with ball attacking players with his quick dribbling from deeper areas so either give him free role off the RW or play in a cm role did at Real Madrid & start playing way we were before his injury we will improve & so will he but like blind returning from injury so maybe little harsh on him as normally players do hit wall at some point early on when return from a injury lay off. 

Adnan looked good he started game slowly & looked so rusty & nervous then 2nd half thought our best player he grew into game more but that first game under LvG started on the LW. IMO that his best position no idea why people think its RW or CAM? In future maybe but right now its the lw were allowed drift inside with ball but stays wide with out it. His balance & technique with ball is still reason why think become very good player when his slightly older. But some shit have seen about him since the summer about being one hit wonder & never make it? Wtf that's the same shit seen before with other young players they all go through dips & have bad spells look at Ronaldo for FFS he was same when started with us wasnt till his was about 22? He started show himself up more on a consistent bases whilst Adnan still only 19?

Also there was a moment late on in game where Adnan on Left on edge of box & cambridge had 2 players marking him got ball & pulled off insane bit skill to wiggle him & ball between the 2 of them then get him half yard of space to whip in good cross which came out to di Maria on rebound & gk made a great save. But has no talent that teenager so whatever's. 

Not a great night for us. Some comments on LvG by our fans though are way OTT. Criticism on him & team is fair but some stuff is just silly. His a very good manager with a proven track record of figuring out issues & making teams better our aim is to finish top4 this season anything else is a bonus its Jan not April. Team going through rough patch guess what shit like that happens to every team & how bounce back that counts. Can be disappointed in team & mangers choices think everyone is but people should remember the Exeter game under saf. To me that period were in back then is very similar to that now as were rebuilding & it's take time & patience to get us back up to the top again all that counts this season is top 4 finish which still on course to do last time I looked. 

Have to say credit to Cambridge they defended well & got much earned replay out of the game. We now best not mess up the game at OT & go through to next round. Anyway long returned post/rant over.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Stayed up from 2 to 4 am after coming home from work for that shite.

Jones taking corners again, and Di Maria doing little better than him. Seriously. 

To be honest, the same cracks up front are showing again. We do not have the pace and finishing (considering Wilson and Januzaj are pacy) up front on a consistent basis. Falcao and RVP (of old) are the type of goal poachers we should be looking for in the transfer market - I am saying this because the jury is still out on Falcao. The two chances that both had and couldn't finish against Cambridge - those should have been converted and those type of players are the ones that can drag even a mediocre midfield and defense to victory. 

That is not to say I blame either of them in this game - service was very poor and Falcao was quite decent - his effort was matched by a brilliant save from the GK. If he had had better service and a half-decent midfield, he could have done a Costa or an Aguero for United by now this season. As for RVP, he is very patchy and cannot be relied on anymore regardless of how he performed in one game or the other.

Rooney and Mata would probably work harder in the presence of a lethal finisher but neither of them can be counted on to save the game when it counts. Their overall contribution depends on the team being decent as a whole. Yes, they didn't play this game - just saying taking the overall picture into consideration.

LvG is taking the cup very seriously, so I expect things will work out well at OT against Cambridge, but these problems need to be addressed for a top 4 finish in the league. Especially when its clear he's probably decided to stick to the defenders we have and to benching Herrera on a regular basis for the rest of the season.


----------



## seabs

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

*Garbage. Tough conditions, small ground and a team coming to defend will always be tougher in reality than on paper but for as well as Cambridge defended (very well) we put in a 1/10 performance in possession (1 for that Carrick pass). So many players not being able to make routine passes. Not surprising they still look like a group of individuals rather than a team given the injuries but they're not 100% to blame at this point. Honestly lucky to get out of that still in the competition. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

we are completely incapable of defending or scoring. absolutely shithouse.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Jonny Evans >>> Kompany.

Big Vinny is utter shite.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

idk what's going on with him but it needs to fucking stop. absolute pure liability last 2 games. been worse than boyata by a long way


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

A Joey styles OMG.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

That draw at Cambridge looking pretty sweet right about now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

The magic of the cup™ may actually be alive.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Irish Jet said:


> That draw at Cambridge looking pretty sweet right about now.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

:done

What an insane day of football.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

City, Chelsea, Spurs and Southampton all ut

Pardew wins again :heskeymania


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Losing at home to Bradford and Boro

:duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Bradford and Boro scores giving me hope that Villa can give Bournemouth a good game tomorrow, maybe even cause an upset.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

:lmao 




:lmao 



:lmao 



:lmao 


:lmao





Liverpool or arsenal will win it


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Bookies have made an absolute killing today.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

pelle is in serious trouble.

reactionary? maybe. but this is seriously troubling. by next monday we could be out of 2 cups and 8 points behind chelsea. not good at all.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*


----------



## Impolite

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Wenger wins another trophy again, but won't get any credit because the 'big boys' (or rich cunts as I like to call them) supposedly weren't trying. Shifting the goalposts as usual, but Wenger won't care. Just adding to the Trophy haul as usual :wenger


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Lost in the middle of these GOAT upsets...

*ALAN FUCKING PARDEW!!!*


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

I thought Chelsea were the new invincibles?


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Fucking amazing stuff from both Chelsea and City. You could produce all the graphs and charts (indicating how expensive both the losing teams were) in the world, and it wouldn't emphasise enough just how shit both teams were.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Some quality goals from bradford.



Kompany got rekt by tomlin :maury


----------



## Joel

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Ok then...


----------



## DA

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Not sure if I'm more enraged by Friend waving away a stonewall pelanty or Manquillo dragging a sitter wide

Still in the Cup though I guess :dance2


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Just demonstrates what happens when you get motivated underdogs with nothing to lose and a below par performance from the supposed favourites. Ordinarily lower league cup ties should be a doddle but most of the time bigger teams struggle in spells. Great advertisement for the FA Cup, which is still struggling to recapture its legacy, e.g 6,000 attending Blackburn/Swansea.

Utd, West Ham etc should absolutely go for the FA Cup now. United don't have the distraction of european football and whilst champions league qualification is a priority, we're not getting a better chance anytime soon to finally end the FA Cup drought. West Ham especially should be making the competition a priority now given they're not likely to push the top four signifiantly, but look good for a top 8 finish at worst barring some massive collapse. Top 8 would be great for them and Big Sam, but a chance to push for a Cup Final given how well they've played against the top sides this season should be motivation for them to try and go far in the Cup. Bristol City won't be a walkover but if they get a home tie against any of Arsenal, United or Liverpool they should fancy their chances of at least giving all those sides a good game and potentially cause an upset.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Bradford City need to win it, so we can look a little better losing to the eventual winners :woah.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Man City & Chelsea:










Not so easy beating BRAVE Bradford is it?









Feels good knowing that Villa could still be the first team to win the Quadruple. :moyes2


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Aw man all the good teams are out of the FA cup and we couldn't beat Bolton. :sad:


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Hoping Bristol city can make the 5th round tomorrow :mark:. Liverpool vs bristol city would be :mark:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



CamillePunk said:


> Aw man all the good teams are out of the FA cup and we couldn't beat Bolton. :sad:


You've been Hesked :hesk2


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

I don't want to sound arrogant, but the cup is pretty much ours to lose now. Looking forward to tomorrow even more now, sorry Brighton, i like you, but you're gonna get smashed








Or beat us because we're a big team...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Bad For Business said:


> I don't want to sound arrogant, but the cup is pretty much ours to lose now. Looking forward to tomorrow even more now, sorry Brighton, i like you, but you're gonna get smashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or beat us because we're a big team...




You're reigning FA cup champs, so yeah it is yours to lose.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Liam Miller said:


> You're reigning FA cup champs, so yeah it is yours to lose.


You know what i mean smartarse :laugh:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

So it turns out draws against Bolton and Cambridge are good results. :evil


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Impolite said:


> Wenger wins another trophy again, but won't get any credit because the 'big boys' (or rich cunts as I like to call them) supposedly weren't trying. Shifting the goalposts as usual, but Wenger won't care. Just adding to the Trophy haul as usual :wenger


Get in the fucking bin. 

Sort of terrified about tomorrow now. Brighton will come at us with the fire of a thousand suns and probably land Ozil in the hospital for another four months, "bulked up" or not. The bastarding stars are aligning for Gerrard to win the FA Cup on his birthday in his last game for Liverpool*, and it makes me sick to the depths of my soul. 




*assuming they get past the mighty Neil Lennon, anyway


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Impolite said:


> Wenger wins another trophy again, but won't get any credit because the 'big boys' (or rich cunts as I like to call them) supposedly weren't trying. Shifting the goalposts as usual, but Wenger won't care. *Just adding to the Trophy haul as usual* :wenger


Behave yourself. We've won 2 trophies in 9 years, not really too much to brag about there.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Impolite said:


> Wenger wins another trophy again, but won't get any credit because the 'big boys' (or rich cunts as I like to call them) supposedly weren't trying. Shifting the goalposts as usual, but Wenger won't care. Just adding to the Trophy haul as usual :wenger


Yes, Arsenal are positively broke. The Emirates is just like Sierra Leone.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Yes, Arsenal are positively broke. The Emirates is just like Sierra Leone.


 +1

I do love it when Wengerites play the "We can't compete financially" card. Obviously they didn't notice us paying £42 mil for Ozil, or the vast sums of money (Well over £100 mil) just sat in the bank doing nothing because Wenger's a dirty socialist.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

wow what a round. even though we were gash, we're still in it atleast.

Chelsea and City :lol


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Bad For Business said:


> +1
> 
> I do love it when Wengerites play the "We can't compete financially" card. Obviously they didn't notice us paying £42 mil for Ozil, or the vast sums of money (Well over £100 mil) just sat in the bank doing nothing because Wenger's a dirty socialist.


We're still not on the same level as Chelsea/City/United financially, but yeah, the gap isn't that big anymore; certainly not enough that we can cry about being the broke kid at the rich folk party. I know Liverpool and the spuds spent over £100 million on transfers the last couple summers, but that doesn't take into account the eventual wage bill. We're on par with Chelsea in that regard ffs.


----------



## Andre

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Spurs and Liverpool also subsidised those sales by selling top class players, something that Arsenal know plenty about from past transfer windows :brodgers


----------



## Kenny

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

might watch bristol/west ham


----------



## Andre

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Allardyce going with a full strength starting xi, he knows what's up. It's a great year for one of the medium sized clubs to try and win the fa cup.

A Bristol win would make the potential upset even greater given the line ups.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

The worst thing about the match against Cambridge wasn't the result, it was the fact that Herrera and Januzaj dared to attack and not just stand there passing sideways and backwards like deformed crabs, which means they'll be inevitably dropped for the next game

I'm actually happy with a draw, to be honest. Not the performance, but the result. We have played so little football this year due to not being in the CL and being knocked out of the COC early on. The more games, the better for me


----------



## Kenny

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

bristol come on lads


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Hehe Bristol have a player called Saville.


How are west ham 7th, my word the prem is shite this season a league of poor poor sides.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

"He scores when he wants, he scores when wants! Diego Sakho! He scores when he wants!" 

To be fair though, Bristol City played well and we we're lucky to get through that game. Especially in the first half, we could have been at least 2-0 down.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Brightons stadium is brilliant btw


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Andre said:


> Spurs and Liverpool also subsidised those sales by selling top class players, something that Arsenal know plenty about from past transfer windows :brodgers


Basically, yeah. Thankfully we don't have to do that anymore...........

---

Eighty minutes of businesslike with ten minutes of banterlike. We weren't actually under that much pressure, but it's always jittery as fuck in a cup tie like that. Coquelin came on and basically told Flamini to stay there and shout at people who don't listen to him anyway, then went and crunched a fucker because he's just all about that shit right now. Rosicky was exceptional; loves a no-look pass these days. If he'd stayed fit in his prime we'd have won the quintuple. Ramsey was great again and looks like he's getting back to where he was last season, albeit without the finishing (he'd have buried that volley last season). Ozil makes fitba look effortless. YER BUT THAT'S COS HE'S LAZY LEL. Koscielny was almost as muck as Kompany at a couple points there. What else? It was only Brighton, I guess.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

I've always liked Rosicky. I think he could have become as good as Silva if he fulfilled his potential


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Shame bristol city did not make it through though they played really well . Hopefully they can get back into the championship again. Really wanted them to get liverpool


----------



## Silver C

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

The magic of the cup is maintained thanks to the inherent shittiness of the premier league teams. Way to prove naysayers wrong, who woulda thunk it?

LvG is a lucky, lucky man to have gotten the job this season, whether he be a tactical genius or not. Going from dismal to favorites for the cup ( 'Pool and Arsenal not withstanding) in one day is no mean feat.

Hope Boro get promoted, would love to see them in the scrap next season.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Yes, Arsenal are positively broke. The Emirates is just like Sierra Leone.


We earned our money. It wasn't given to us by an oil baron. This FA Cup victory will make us the all time record holders for the Cup, and thus the most successful club of all time given the FA Cup is the oldest and most prestigious club competition in World football.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

I thought that was the Emirates Cup.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Impolite said:


> We earned our money. It wasn't given to us by an oil baron. This FA Cup victory will make us the all time record holders for the Cup, *and thus the most successful club of all time given the FA Cup is the oldest and most prestigious club competition in World football.*


ut

Arsenal haven't even won yet, back in the bin plz. All Arsenal fans on here must be banished except Mikey and and Andy3000 (but only if he posts when drunk or high).


----------



## Green Light

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

So after a month of deliberation big JC John Carver has been appointed manager until the end of the season. Worth the wait that.

http://www.nufc.co.uk/articles/20150126/carver-takes-reins-until-summer_2281670_4442916

Some bullshit rhetoric from the club there but really who cares anymore, I sure don't.

Hopefully we can pick up a couple of wins as well as three points along the way.


----------



## united_07

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Valdes starting for the reserves tonight against Liverpool. 

Anderson also starting


----------



## Baxter

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Top notch draw that, either a very winnable home tie or a rematch of last years second round game against Cambridge :brodgers

probably fuck it up against Preston tho

full draw:



> Crystal Palace v Liverpool/Bolton
> Arsenal v Middlesbrough
> Aston Villa v Leicester City
> West Bromwich Albion v West Ham
> Bradford City v Sunderland/Fulham
> Blackburn Rovers v Rochdale/Stoke City
> Derby County v Reading
> Preston North End/Sheffield United v Cambridge United/Manchester United


No real standout ties tbh. Fantastic chance for the likes of Villa/West Ham/Sunderland/Stoke, tho. Absolutely no reason for any of those type of clubs to not be going all out for this.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Yay, Palace, Pardew, and Selhurst Park.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Assuming y'all get past Heskey Wanderers, of course. 

Boro at home is a good draw. Happy with that.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Leicester at home. Hope we don't get SHAT on. :lineker

If Liverpool get through we get to see Crystanbul 3: The Neverending Great Story


----------



## Andre

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Villa have had such a plum set of ties so far. Two champs clubs and a relegation scrapping prem side all at home. I guess fortune really does favour the BRAVE.

There's a really good opportunity for one of the non elite prem clubs to win the cup judging by that set of fixtures.


----------



## Vader

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

I've got a tenner on West Ham.

I'm also tempted to put a hit out on the guy next door to me. I can tolerate him having an ugly girlfriend, even if I do have to talk to her occasionally if we meet in the hall. She sounds like Stacy Solomon and looks like Anne Widdecome. I can tolerate her sex noises, even if she sounds like Predator giving birth. What I can't tolerate is his running commentary of the sexual marathon. Do yer like that. Yer fuckin well wet. Tek' it you fuckin slag, tek' it. I'm goin faster. I'm goin harder. Yer getting everything off me t'night love. Yer a right good shag you. Am gonna cum all over yer.

He's making it very difficult for me to masturbate. It's like listening to Johnny Vegas read out 50 Shades of Grey.

A days gonna occur where I'll have to say something but it's gonna have to be when she isn't there as she will tear my throat out.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Your neighbour sounds alpha as fuk tbh. You should go round and ask if you can get involved.


----------



## seabs

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

*Another away draw :downing

Also FUCK YOU BT Sport for abusing the wonderful and innocent Natalie Sawyer and her yellow dress on national TV. Almost as bad as the time they got 5 pricks to walk in the most cuntish way possible and then describe themselves as "the cool people". PRICKS.*


----------



## Vader

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Green Light said:


> Your neighbour sounds alpha as fuk tbh. You should go round and ask if you can get involved.


He looks like Howard Walowitz.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Howard has got a banging girlfriend tbf


----------



## Impolite

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Phil Neville's comments about Rosicky are exactly the reason England will always be shit at football. Technical skill and ingenuity are frowned upon while white working class 'hard men' like Phil who value brawn over brain have a death grip on the game in England. Just like how Carragher got into the Liverpool team by injuring Rigobert Song in training. It's disgraceful, and it's why you'll never win shit while guys like Neville are seen as the guardians of the game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

yeah i dont think phil neville is exactly seen as a guardian of the game


----------



## Impolite

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Coaching jobs with Man Utd and England as soon as he retires plus being on the TV as a pundit. He's held in fairly high esteem for whatever reason.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

His World Cup commentary was full of insight.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

He backtracked after it and said it was tongue in cheek, apparently. I never saw MOTD 2 so I missed what he said, but I'm not sure how disguising a pass by looking the other way is any different from a step over where you feign to go one direction before going the other. Ronaldinho did it all the time, and I know Ronaldinho isn't as good as Rosicky, but I doubt Phil would be threatening to two-foot Ronaldinho, since Ronaldinho is a Brazilian and they're all about that shit while Rosicky is a dirty Eastern European who should only be running around a lot. But then this is Phil Neville we're talking about so who really cares? 

I hope Shaq threatens to choke John Wall for doing a crossover. Forget fitba; let's make this anti-skill thing a universal sporting phenomenon.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

It's quite hilarious how absolutely terrible Phil is compared to his brother. He's awful compared to pretty much anyone tbf.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

i like how he said it as if it was a certainty that he would be able to two foot someone anyways

altho it was clearly said as a joke, it's still a dumb thing to say with how many kids would be watching.


----------



## Andre

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> He backtracked after it and said it was tongue in cheek, apparently. I never saw MOTD 2 so I missed what he said, but I'm not sure how disguising a pass by looking the other way is any different from a step over where you feign to go one direction before going the other. Ronaldinho did it all the time, and I know Ronaldinho isn't as good as Rosicky, but I doubt Phil would be threatening to two-foot Ronaldinho, since Ronaldinho is a Brazilian and they're all about that shit while Rosicky is a dirty Eastern European who should only be running around a lot. But then this is Phil Neville we're talking about so who really cares?
> 
> I hope Shaq threatens to choke John Wall for doing a crossover. Forget fitba; let's make this anti-skill thing a universal sporting phenomenon.


Yeah I doubt 'Fizzer' would want the stepover banned, he loves them:






Although he might request they be banned if Roy Keane threatens him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

KOFF Neville, yer 38 year old blonde highlight wearing inbred twat.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Andre said:


> Yeah I doubt 'Fizzer' would want the stepover banned, he loves them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although he might request they be banned if Roy Keane threatens him.


this is absolutely horrifying

i've never heard someone turn what is meant to be a joke into a minute of sounding like an absolute psychopath with absolutely no emotions. chills watching that. 

phil neville has murdered prostitutes. of that i have zero doubt


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Bojan out for up to 9 months apparently. Horrible, was really turning a corner too.


----------



## united_07

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Phil Neville tweeted that he would rather see Fletcher start for United rather than Herrera, glad van Gaal decided not to keep him on


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Neville is a dope but he was clearly taking the piss on the two footed thing, for fuck sake....

https://vine.co/v/OTM5tbqgLbE

No surprise it's Arsenal fans getting their frilly knickers in a twist though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Diego Costa in being a bellend shocker.

Perfect Chelsea player he is.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

weeks thanks


----------



## Joel

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Definitely the worst extra time I have ever watched. Not sure if that was two Prem teams, or two pub teams.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Less of that shit, Joey. Gloat, ffs. Are you a man or a commie? 

Costa with some absolute God tier shithousing, there. Shoulda been sent off, probably, but then Suarez tried to eat Ivanovic that time so I guess what goes around cums in your face.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

diego costa is reaching pepe levels of being hated i think


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Aiming for them Drogba levels of hate me thinks.


----------



## seabs

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

*Costa is such an enigma. Such a cunt but on the right occasion it's spectacular. Winding Gerrard right up and knew exactly how to get him to react :lol*


----------



## DA

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

That match had more fuckery than any wrestling match you'll see all year

Such a shame Lallana didn't come on instead of Balotelli, useless cunt

As soon as the goal went in, I said "I swear to fucking Christ if Balotelli was marking him....." and then I see he actually was and Sky also remind me that his blind pass led to Lucas giving away the freekick in the first place

Had more than enough chances to go through but everyone was atrocious in front of goal over the two legs, bar Sterling's goal of course. Courtois was definitely in their heads. It looked like every attempt was aimed as close to the posts/crossbar as possible because they were aware of Courtois' length (lel), Hendo's header bring the perfect example, of course they all went horribly wide or miles over the bar because they're all AIDS

I both detest and admire Costa for his trolling,, mostly detest


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Should have lampooned Balo this window. We never should have brought him in though. Anyone who isn't American (who all had a strangely high opinion of him) knew that from the start.


----------



## Joel

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Lallana is seriously misused.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

He was a guaranteed starter in the new formation up until the thigh injury. The problem is Gerrard is now occupying one of the two positions, which means he seems to have to choose between Coutinho and Lallana. It's better than Gerrard starting deep, but why Lallana didn't come on over Balotelli or Lambert is beyond me.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

I really like Costa, precisely because he's a glorious shithousing bastard that looks like he smokes forty Mayfair a day even though he's younger than me. He can also play the fitba. I liked Suarez as well for precisely the same reasons (minus the racismo, although Evra's a wee slag and probably made it up). By all rights I should still despise Chelsea, but other than Jose and Terry I can't really think of anyone associated with the club that I have a visceral hatred for now. Not even Cesc, who I'm apathetic towards. Actually, Cesc makes me feel the tiniest bit of sympathy for Chelsea fans (well, the good ones. Well, Joel) because they're now on that comedown from the first half of the season where he has a madness only to slip in to anonymity in the second half. And I still love Willian. 

Never said that many positive things about Chelsea before. I blame Bradford.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Both games were of high quality imo as it definitely felt like a semi final encounter (except for the lack of goals but good goalkeeping). 

In saying that though, it's very frustrating that we didn't advance to the final considering we had some quality chances in both games. It clearly shows that we need an out and out striker that is critical in front of goal because we can't rely on the likes of Coutinho or Sterling to bang em in. Hopefully Sturridge stays fit for the rest of the season from here on because if gets injured again, we're screwed, unless we bring another striker in now (which won't happen). Cannot believe Balotelli was chosen over Lallana to try and change the game. Rodgers said that he doesn't fit our style of play at the moment but gives him a run in a semi final clash against Chelsea, at Stamford bridge. Baffling! Nonetheless, Was happy with our overall performances in both legs against the best team in England at the moment.

Courtois was scary good in both legs and saved Chelsea. I thought Mignolet did quite well considering how bad his been for most of this season. Costa is a massive cunt and should have been sent off for the Can stomp. The guy is literally like a wild animal that's willing to tear human flesh into little pieces and eat them for breakfast . He does troll at times though, which can be quite funny.


----------



## Joel

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

_"Great campaign. We know how much that pundit loves Chelsea and particularly loves me.

"When you are there and you are paid and you are very well paid -- much more than some managers that have to put their ass, every 90 minutes, every weekend on the bench.

"These guys, they have a very good seat, very good money, no pressure. They are always right. They never lose, they always win, but they have to be fair and they have to be honest."

The Chelsea boss declined to identify the name of the TV pundit that he was annoyed by and only added: "Forget it. Let's go to Wembley. Come on. I don't know his name, because when I see him I switch off the television."_

The last sentence :done

Redknapp well and truly (and rightfully so) :buried

Oh and I love you too, Andy.


----------



## Rush

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Pretty sure that getting wound up by a pundit means Mourinho is copping the L on that.

Also Costa has taken RVP's crown as the opposition striker i'd most like to elbow in the face repeatedly b/c they're such a cunt award.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Redknapp is gash, anyway. Jose's always taking little digs at him. That last bit about turning off the TV is probably the best thing he's ever said, tbf.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

*Stampford Bridge* is the best one yet.

8*D


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Love Jose and Costa. Amazing how they're only working together now. Absolutely made for each other.

Love the burial of Redknapp. Absolutely glorious stuff. The little cunt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

i find it odd how often costa seemingly goes out looking for a fight. and not a competitive battle of footballing talents, but actual fights. it's strange how a man of clear talent needs to lower himself to the levels of joey barton so often.

after 2 stomps in 1 game and numerous little flashpoints so far, someone should be having a word with him. he could one day end up with a large ban, if not for his conduct against liverpool. then he looks like an utter idiot.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

He's basically the Pepe of strikers. Both talented, but they love to troll so much. He's basically a bully in every sense, trying to rattle defenders. He's very sly in how he goes about things, he rarely does things obvious to referees and is looking to provoke reactions more than anything.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

he has enough talent to easily deal with most defenders in the world. it's strange to see a dirty striker. pepe is more understandable because it's always been what a defender does if they can get away with it.

he's going to do something very stupid one day and cost(a) his club big time. it's just silly. he hasnt scored the majority of his goals because the defenders are rattled, it's through pure skill and his ability to connect with fabregas. the last thing that needs to happen for him and chelsea is the running sideshow of will he/wont he do something daft.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

i think costa would rather initiate 30 team brawls a season than score 30 goals


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

It probably won't help the "campaign" against Chelsea, either. Jose will always find ways to deflect criticism or give people something else to focus on, because he's Jose and that's what he does (like the Redknapp thing last night), but before long Costa will end up getting the Suarez treatment from referees where someone will need to take a hacksaw to his knees before they call for a foul because all of his other ridiculousness leads them to believe he's ripping the piss. Like it's been said, he's able to get away with so much because he does it on the sly, and the only reason most people even picked up on the stamps last night was because we were sitting watching multiple replays on TV (and honestly, unless he really did learn some Kung-Fu Cartel shit, I'm not sure the one on Sktrel was even intentional), but it won't take long for a) opposition players to be able to milk it, and b) referees to buy into it more often than not (surprised it hasn't become a thing already, actually).

- has a kick at someone on the sly on the Sunday; referee misses it because Premiership referees are all garbage and Costa is flat out good at hiding it (not to condone it or whatever, but he is); Redknapp is still stinging from Jose's criticism about his generic punditry so makes a thing about Costa being a thug on Sky Sports; Jose tries to deflect criticism but refs take a hiding and are told to start watching him like a hawk.

- following Saturday Chelsea are away to _____ and Costa tries to wind someone else up, probably succeeding, and refs need to intervene before a near-riot kicks up; later in the first half Costa goes down wanting a free kick holding his ankle after minimal contact causing opposition player to get in his face and call him a diving bastard or whatever; referee tells them to get up and get on with it, etc.; second half Costa's tripped in the box and goes down; should be a penalty but referee doesn't give it because of the incident in the first half and the fact Costa is involved in this kind of thing every other fixture; post-match Jose goes off on another one about something or other, preferably Jamie Redknapp and shitty Thomas Cook adverts.

- midweek fixture against _____ and Costa ends up face to face with opposition player; opposition player knows what's coming to gets ahead of the game by feigning being headbutted; referee is probably Martin Atkinson and shit at his job but knows all about Costa's reputation; Costa's sent off; pundits say it was only a matter of time before something like that happened; Jose calls Jamie Redknapp a ****** on live TV. 

That's now I'd book it, anyway.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Gerrard: I am a legend, this is my last season, show me respect, BEHAVE!

Costa: #*@!!#!

Good game at Stampford Bridge. No seriously, it was a good game despite Costa's classy thuggery.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Jamie is a massive gash rag.

Jose :toast


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

costa charged for the can stamp, will miss 3 games at least unless appeal happens and is successful. appeal would be heard before our game


----------



## Joel

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Rush said:


> Pretty sure that getting wound up by a pundit means Mourinho is copping the L on that.
> 
> Also Costa has taken RVP's crown as the opposition striker i'd most like to elbow in the face repeatedly b/c they're such a cunt award.


Trust _you_ to be too salty to enjoy Redknapp being buried :no:

You and your daft club can continue picking up those :loses.

Costa charged obviously. Sucks, but I trust Remy and City's defence has been shit recently. As long as Fabregas and Hazard are good to go, we shouldn't be worried. They're missing Yaya anyway, so we can't use Costa's absence as an excuse if we lose.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

fucking hell. that really hurt. i've seen us fuck up so so many big semi finals and play off finals in the past but that's by some distance the worst of the lot. play like shite for 80 minutes, get two goals in the space of 2 minutes to get it to back 2-2 on aggregate only to chuck it all away and gift them a goal on the counter in the last minute. just completely gutted. if reed scores that one on one at 2-1 then we're in the final. 

fair play to spurs tho, probably deserved over the two legs.










^^^ pretty sure something should have been done about that aswell.


----------



## Rush

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Joel said:


> Trust _you_ to be too salty to enjoy Redknapp being buried :no:
> 
> You and your daft club can continue picking up those :loses.
> 
> Costa charged obviously. Sucks, but I trust Remy and City's defence has been shit recently. As long as Fabregas and Hazard are good to go, we shouldn't be worried. They're missing Yaya anyway, so we can't use Costa's absence as an excuse if we lose.


Trust you to fap over anything Mourinho does :hayden3


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

I have full faith in Remy, but wouldn't be surprised if Mou goes for fucking Drogba up top. Pretty much what Joel said, Fabregas hopefully is ready, and Hazard is up for it. A draw would be pretty good since it doesn't do anything for City, so I'll take one. Going up 8 points would be great too obv.

Glad people are hating :costa. Its not fun if people aren't salty.


----------



## ABK

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Will be a tough game. City will be up for it. Costa out is a huge blow, but as already been said, we have enough to beat City and shouldn't use his absence as an excuse.


----------



## Joel

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Only thing I hope is that Mikel isn't fit, because I don't want to see Mikel-Matic in this game. Or any game, tbh.



Rush said:


> Trust you to fap over anything Mourinho does :hayden3


Would have been a good retort if I hadn't spoke out against things Mourinho has done this season in this very thread.

Nice try though. Just like Liverpool's title bid last season was a nice try. Or their bid to "get Gerrard to Wembley" was a nice try. Unfortunately it all ended with :loses


----------



## Rush

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Joel said:


> Would have been a good retort if I hadn't spoke out against things Mourinho has done this season in this very thread.


You say that like i actually read your posts Joel :hayden3


----------



## Joel

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Haha. The "I don't read your posts lol, but I'm still replying to 3 of your posts in the last 24hrs. But honestly, I don't. Pls believe me". Love those.


----------



## Rush

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Lel. You actually read every post in this thread? (ps this is the 3rd reply, get it right lad)


----------



## Vader

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Excuse me guys, take your shit elsewhere. No arguing in here.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Agreed. Don't make me call the mod Moz.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Don't make me give you both an unofficial official warning. 

Let's get back on topic. How much of a blurt is Denis?


----------



## Rush

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



ROUSEY said:


> Don't make me give you both an unofficial official warning.
> 
> Let's get back on topic. How much of a blurt is Denis?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

ban them both


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CRYSTAL PARDEW*



Green Light said:


> They'll probably beat us to go above us. That would be so awful but at the same time I can appreciate there would be something almost poetic about that happening. A kind of great cosmic injustice done as a personal attack on me by the footballing Gods.
> 
> Pardew will probably sign free agent Shola Ameobi and he'll come on and score the winner.












http://www.cpfc.co.uk/news/article/...shola-ameobi-on-a-free-transfer.-2234605.aspx

:heskeymania

I told you guys I am Nostradamus.






Check out Shola in action here playing for some poverty Turkish team. Bagged two goals. Strong positioning from the goalkeeper for his second at 2:30 :banderas


I swear I posted this in the transfer thread btw, not sure how it ended up here :shrug


----------



## DA

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Marty will be the first to feel my wrath when Joel nominates me to be his successor 

He'll cry as many tears as the first time he felt Brandon's willy in his bum


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Marty will be the first to feel my wrath when Joel nominates me to be his successor
> 
> He'll cry as many tears as the first time he felt Brandon's willy in his bum


What tears? 

Wait, no..


----------



## seabs

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Baxter said:


> ^^^ pretty sure something should have been done about that aswell.


*He got away with it the other week vs Sunderland iirc too.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Fraudgers yet to win a trophy at Pool, yet :kenny the ol' drunk won the League Cup within a year of his recent spell as manager. :kenny > :brodgers

Mou will play Drogba instead of Remy, he never gives the people what they want in these kind of situations :jose


----------



## united_07

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561494825451917313
usually very reliable for team news

no rafael and herrera again :no:


----------



## Joel

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

With Blind, Herrera and Di Maria fit, I don't see why LvG doesn't run with the diamond again.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

If Herrera doesn't start Van Gaal needs to go. It's absolutely fucking disgraceful how he's been treated.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Joel said:


> With Blind, Herrera and Di Maria fit, I don't see why LvG doesn't run with the diamond again.


Could still be a diamond? Just be a wider diamond then normal with 2 wingers on each side of it? 

DdG
Toni jones rojo shaw 
Blind 
Adnan Di Maria 
Rooney 
Falcao RvP 

Don't agree with team mind why Herrera isn't starting I've yet to understand but if its no a diamond & its 4-4-2 then rooney in cm never ever works. LvG has same damn issues as Hodgson, Moyes & saf had that Rooney isn't a no10 & have to play him else where. The only viable option is no9 in that case but cm & lw his beyond poor in that area. Also RvP can't play as no10 nor can Falcao so that's another issues with 4-4-2 set up also both lack pace up top & not partnership as pair. But how RvP is starting again to me is far concerning plays like shit still gets start over the rest at least with rooney his caption fine get that but can't get why RvP keeps getting starting spot, so very undeserving. 

Attacking wise its got a lot going for it as a team but at back less so. I can see Leicester having lot of space to cause us huge problems on counter today. Whatever way you look at that 11 shape its actually a very unbalanced side. 

Positives are di Maria (if its a diamond) in area of pitch that suits us/him, Adnan got another start after good game v Cambridge, blind back in CDM where belongs & happy have shaw back need his pace on the overlaps down left flank hopefully stays fit for rest of the season now (yeah I know).


----------



## Joel

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



The Monster said:


> Could still be a diamond? Just be a wider diamond then normal with 2 wingers on each side of it?


Would leave poor Blind with a ton of work to do on his own.


----------



## Vader

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Couldn't care less about Rafael as he's a liability most of the time but Herrera has surely fucked Van Gaal's family members and not called back.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Maybe LVG thinks it's just a coincidence we've played our only decent football this season with Herrera in the side?

Just like it's a coincidence we've played shit everytime we've tried to shoehorn all 3 of Rooney, Falcao and RvP in bar the odd good attacking move


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Nice to see Blind in midfield anyway. Too bad it took Carrick getting injured to play him there again instead of playing them both together whilst they were both fit

Januzaj getting more game time is another plus


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

It's not even just that Herrera isn't starting. It's that he's playing that absolute cunt Rooney out of position instead. Complete joke.

We should be looking to score 5 or 6 with that team. We'll probably be as open as Mozza's Ma tho.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Doesn't start our natural right back, start Valencia there again, who was gash against Cambridge. Rafael may be injured a lot but he offers so much more. Disgraceful how Hererra doesn't get in the starting XI yet Rooney does. Still, we should win this comfortably. Better put in a good performance as it's long overdue.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Irish Jet said:


> *It's not even just that Herrera isn't starting. It's that he's playing that absolute cunt Rooney out of position instead. Complete joke.*
> 
> We should be looking to score 5 or 6 with that team. We'll probably be as open as Mozza's Ma tho.


It's funny because van Gaal stated that the reason we play 3 at the back is because of "balance", but every chance he gets he shoehorns all 3 of Rooney, RvP and Falcao up front and for the most part plays with only 1 real midfielder, playing nearly everyone else out of position

Today, that midfielder is Blind. If Carrick was fit, I'd bet on Blind being at LB even though a partnership of Blind & Carrick would probably be our best alongside a Di Maria/Herrera just infront


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Foreshadowed said:


> Doesn't start our natural right back, start Valencia there again, who was gash against Cambridge. Rafael may be injured a lot but he offers so much more. Disgraceful how Hererra doesn't get in the starting XI yet Rooney does. Still, we should win this comfortably. Better put in a good performance as it's long overdue.


To be fair, I don't blame him for not playing Rafael even though I love him. It seems that everytime he's come back from an injury and played this season, he's got injured almost straight away. Same could be said most seasons about him sadly

I back this extra precaution for Rafael's own good


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*










Blind in midfield today.

He's playing a Fifa formation. Shitloads of attackers and a defensive mid thrown in just to help out.

We're at home though and Leicester are shocking, so it should be okay.

Should be.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



The Monster said:


> Could still be a diamond? Just be a wider diamond then normal with 2 wingers on each side of it?
> 
> DdG
> Toni jones rojo shaw
> Blind
> Adnan Di Maria
> Rooney
> Falcao RvP


LvG's got something against Herrera. Everything else is fine though. Guess Januzaj did manage to catch LvG's eye with that tidy performance against Cambridge.

Blind's got some work to do, but Rojo-Jones pairing is probably the best we can muster up in terms of quality. If the forwards bang in the goals, hopefully we won't get "Schlupped".


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Predicted and put money on Hull going down.

Feeling pretty confident.


----------



## jtbest

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Pele is a good soccer player


----------



## Rush

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Blind in midfield today.
> 
> He's playing a Fifa formation. Shitloads of attackers and a defensive mid thrown in just to help out.
> 
> We're at home though and Leicester are shocking, so it should be okay.
> 
> Should be.


Sherwood did the same last season just throwing attackers into his side. Sherwood > LVG

also it would be remiss of me not to post....


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Hull are shocking. McGregor's starting position is worse than mine when I get bombed and play in goals at five-a-side. Wee Andy Robertson's needing to get out of that shithole.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

4-4-2 is clearly getting the best out of Di Maria and Falcao. Especially great to see Di Maria play like Di Maria after a long time of being stifled by stupid positioning and unfamiliar formations.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Enough of this club talk for a moment...

Australia are the Champions of Asia!!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*










das it.



We won. Pardew lost.






:squirtle


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Blind is a fucking GOD. More impressive considering he was playing in midfield alongside a drooler.

Van Gaal is holding this squad back.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Sturridge.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Falcao lol, scores a tap in and celebrates like he scored the match winner in the UCL final.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Irish Jet said:


> Blind is a fucking GOD. More impressive considering he was playing in midfield alongside a drooler.
> 
> Van Gaal is holding this squad back.


He was literally playing alone in midfield for the majority of the game, just like Carrick has had to for the past few years, and dominated them

Now imagine if we played 2 actual fully functioning midfielders together in Blind and Carrick? Would be a sight to behold

btw, de gea is the jesus to blind's god, the reliable bastard


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Sagna starting over Zabs, does Pellegrini want to lose this game?


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

this is probably the shittest title race i've ever seen in the pl

at least last year you had the pleasure of seeing liverpools hopes and dreams smashed right before there very eyes to make it somewhat bearable


----------



## Vader

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Fuck me do they just throw a net into the Downs ward and put Arsenal tops on you lot. The ratio of good to piss poor is really unbalanced.

First half Leicester might as well have fucked off home.

Won money on the result though.

Massive game soon though, this had better live up to the hype.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Courtois

:duck

Not even close to De Gea.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Yes the Ev.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

So this is what it's like to win a home game that we're expected too. Comfortably at that.



Burnley were megagash tbf. If they keep that up they'll be down there with Hull. (and leicester/qpr pls)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Terrible game as expected, job done for Jose.





Vader said:


> Fuck me do they just throw a net into the Downs ward and put Arsenal tops on you lot. The ratio of good to piss poor is really unbalanced.
> .



:maury

Gold.


----------



## Joel

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

A bit embarrassing to say since we were the home team and are on top of the league, but that was well and truly a point game. Aint seen so many players dead on their feet at once before. 

It was City's game to win and with a better delivery from the right they would have taken it. Still really disappointed in Courtois for the goal conceded and Azpi was appalling.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Why did Jesus go for the short corner? Milner should have told him to feck off.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Spoiler: Sturridge goal















BABY'S HOME :jose 

:sturridge

CoutinGOAT was brilliant today, two fantastic assists. MOTM for me.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

It bothers me so much that we didn't sell Rooney to Chelsea when we had the chance.

We'd have cost City the title last season, hurt Chelsea in the long run and helped ourselves significantly in the long run.

Fuck that fucking waster to hell. I fucking despise him.


----------



## DA

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Jet, have you ever thought about seeing a therapist? There is a fat, balding English man living rent-free in your head

I'm afraid you may be beyond all our help. These feelings should be expressed whilst lying down on a couch, not sat in front of a digital internet device thingy


----------



## Green Light

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Better that he's thinking about Rooney than thinking about touching kids again :woah


----------



## Joel

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Can't explain how bad Mourinho has managed this squad this season. Thinking about the situation we were in today at home is making me furious.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

yeah must be hard being top of the league


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

We looked pretty bad at home, but I'll take the point. City needed that win more than we did. Zouma looks way better than Cahill and should take his place for good. Lel'd at Cahill coming on and fucking up when he didn't want to pass.


----------



## seabs

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

*Would love to see our record if games started/ended at HT. Good 1st half, very lax 2nd half. 3-0 up it didn't matter but it's too much of a trend that we die in the 2nd half even when not ahead. Fortunately we're putting these teams down comfortably now at home anyway. Blind was brilliant today. Everyone else was fine I guess besides Valencia and Rooney. Di Maria was a bit better but he's still been super gash since the injury. Valencia is just clueless on the ball. Can't remember a player having as many garbage games as Rooney has had these past few seasons and just get away with them and then be so valued by his team. Terrible passes everywhere and little else. Herrera should just walk out. He's far too good to be treated like he is.

City/Chelsea game was terrible. Chelsea's squad is so thin and it's finally showing. Thought Chelsea would be a great team but it looks like another season without a truly great team in the League. Hazard is world class this season and Costa, Courtious, Cesc and Matic aren't far behind but they're getting so little from everyone else. Why City keep relying on Navas I don't get. Kompany was donkey poo yet again which is so odd for him. *


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Hard to believe Anthony Revelliere is 35, he was brilliant for us today. He's been a really good signing.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Seabs said:


> *Would love to see our record if games started/ended at HT. Good 1st half, very lax 2nd half. 3-0 up it didn't matter *


It didn't matter in the end and a win is a win but it's fucking annoying. They start playing like it's fecking pre season or end of the season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*










That makes me a sad panda.

Play him for fuck sake, Van Gaal, and stop being terrified of dropping one of Rooney or Van Persie.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

happy to not lose ground but disappointed to not go on and win it. but they scored first and once that happens you're always up against it. vinny needs to remember he's a centreback and that he has 3 other capable defenders with him in games. he doesnt need to be everywhere all the time. he needs to watch how terry plays and play like him. just defend, leave the other stuff to the other footballers on the field.

but, we didnt get belted, and we were surprisingly strong in midfield. dinho played his best game for a long time, and with a bit of luck, navas would have an assist or two. kun missing that chance hurts but he should have his fitness back up now and of course played a big part in the goal. hopefully vinny getting another 90 mins means he's closer to his best but im wary with all his injuries.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Chelsea usually lose to the lower-tier teams than the big teams (Mou effect), so there's a lot to be said in the title race, still.

City, on the other hand, have dropped points 4 games in a row (losing twice, although one was the FA Cup). Bloody dreadful run for the premier title challenger.

Then, when you look at City's fixtures - Anfield, OT, WHL, and Soton at home - compared to Chelsea's; United, Liverpool, and Soton at home and Arsenal away, Chelsea surely cannot bottle it from here.

What a lousy title race!

Just waiting for the summer when we sign Benzema and Schneiderlin to complete the ultimate plan. :wenger

But holy fucks @ the most important race of the season - the top-4 race. Spurs + United + Soton + Arsenal... United will be there; it'll be between us and Soton. But Eriksen (and Kane) seem to be hell bent on doing what Bale couldn't for them.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

BRAVE VILLA to fuck up your top 4 trophy dream tonight yo


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

That flick on from Ozil! :woo


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

we will win those away games. we have the best away record in the league. playing at home seems to be a bigger struggle these days. and we're better against the big teams. usually.


----------



## Joel

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

It's all guesswork right now, but I can't see you picking up 9pts from Anfield, WHL and OT. Earlier in the season, sure. But all three teams have improved a lot.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

and i'd argue we've improved since playing them too.

plus we always come home strong. only problem will be keeping our key players fit. so that probably wont happen


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

ought oh

with liverpool & arsenal stepping things up a gear, and soton looking like legit contenders for the top 4, it's approaching squeaky bum time for us united fans

still think us and arsenal will snatch 3rd & 4th, though


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Well, this weekend couldn't have gone better for us.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

that's a shocking statistic for Villa. how they aren't bottom with a statistic like that is a testament to how bad burnley, hull, qpr & leicester have been this season

to think, they were challenging for top 4 a few years ago under o'neill


----------



## Green Light

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

I honestly don't think there is any worse team in the Prem to be a supporter of than Villa. Obviously there are teams in a worse position but those fans don't expect anything other than to try and stay in the league. 

Villa you would think expect a little more and yet are just completely aimless with a manager who has about as much charisma as dishwater and performances on the pitch to match.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Green Light said:


> I honestly don't think there is any worse team in the Prem to be a supporter of than Villa. Obviously there are teams in a worse position but those fans don't expect anything other than to try and stay in the league.
> 
> Villa you would think expect a little more and yet are just completely aimless with a manager who has about as much charisma as dishwater and performances on the pitch to match.


i think newcastle could rival them as the most frustrating team to support in the pl

sometimes they are so close to stepping up to that next level, and they just flop back down because Mike Ashley just doesn't give a single fuck about the club


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

We're on a good run now. That was excellent and it's about time we humped a team by more than four goals. Hector Bellerin with the CLINICAL FINISHING. Ozil's touch for the first was ridiculous. If he can keep scoring and he and Santi continue to play together like that then we should win the Intertoto Cup. 

Would be fairly happy if Swansea stole a point or three now, but that's probably too much to ask of Gary Monk and his passive aggressive wee ugly bastard face.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

monk looks a bit like darren fletchers coke addicted brother


----------



## Andre

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Lerner's inability to sell Villa is running them. Won't invest much money, yet seems unlikely to sack the under performing manager who is compliant with the budget downsizing. The new contract Lambert recieved also seems like a disastrous move atm. An utter mess of a situation that could backfire in financial terms for Lerner via relegation.

11 goals in 23 games is unacceptable at any level, as is their home league record under Lambert over two and a half seasons. People will point to the lack of transfer budget and wage stripping, but the former only really came into effect this season. Something like £20 million has been wasted on utter dross, including; Bennett, Sylla, Tonev, Helenius, Luna, Lowton and Cissokho. They're the level of players who could be found available on free transfers.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



.christopher. said:


> ought oh
> 
> with liverpool & arsenal stepping things up a gear, and soton looking like legit contenders for the top 4, it's approaching squeaky bum time for us united fans
> 
> still think us and arsenal will snatch 3rd & 4th, though


Its already been squeaky bum time since when? Mata, Valencia and LvG have already acknowledged it, so that's a plus.

Though, having the worst GD in the top 5 with a 150 mil worth of talent up top is tad shameful. Hopefully the 4-4-2 will amend that, providing LvG doesn't decide to go all mystifyingly unpredictable and suddenly make ridiculous decisions again like that Soton game.

He's already doing that mystifying thing by benching Herrera, so hopefully it stays at that.

EDIT: Love ya Shelvey, ya bald headed beaut.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> We're on a good run now. That was excellent and it's about time we humped a team by more than four goals. Hector Bellerin with the CLINICAL FINISHING. Ozil's touch for the first was ridiculous. If he can keep scoring and he and Santi continue to play together like that then we should win the Intertoto Cup.
> 
> *Would be fairly happy if Swansea stole a point or three now, but that's probably too much to ask of Gary Monk and his passive aggressive wee ugly bastard face.*


Ask an ye shall receive


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Sliver C said:


> Its already been squeaky bum time since when? Mata, Valencia and LvG have already acknowledged it, so that's a plus.
> 
> Though, having the worst GD in the top 5 with a 150 mil worth of talent up top is tad shameful. Hopefully the 4-4-2 will amend that, providing LvG doesn't decide to go all mystifyingly unpredictable and suddenly make ridiculous decisions again like that Soton game.
> 
> He's already doing that mystifying thing by benching Herrera, so hopefully it stays at that.


it's itchy bum time for van gaal whenever we play the diamond apparantly, so there's that as well. van gaal's arse is gonna need some serious treatment once this seasons over

our goal difference isn't that bad, to be honest. i'm surprised that we have conceded only 2 more goals than chelsea and 1 less than city considering our defence was supposed to be the worst defence mankind has ever seen, and chelsea are supposedly the best pl team ever. what's been the problem has been scoring goals, and seeing as we have played the 3 at the back system for the majority of the season, i'm shocked we've scored as many as we have!

i think we'll end up going back to the 3 at the back system again eventually. lvg seems intent on making it work; more so because of his pride and that he can go "i told you so!" to his critics more than anything

whilst i don't agree with it, i don't think the herrera omission is that mystifying. we all know van gaal prefers a slow patient build up, and herrera is quite the opposite. he likes to move it forward as fast as possible. di maria is the same, too. so i think, in order to play the system the way he wants to, he'll only choose one of the two as if we had both we'd be moving it forward a lot quicker than his arse could take. and we all know who is going to start if it's a choice between the two, regardless of form

i keep thinking if he gets a run of games he'll show van gaal what he can do, but i don't see him changing his mind even if he had a good run. everytime he gets the chance to play he puts in a good showing yet is benched regardless of whether other players are performing as well as him or not


----------



## Silver C

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

De Gea's saved us a few at the back and our defense has gradually improved. Rojo-Jones is the way to go for the season, if Jones doesn't get crocked again. 

Back on topic, terrific from Swansea and great result for United as well. Shelvey, Gomis and Williams stand out. Swansea had Koeman's number all along. Incredible in defense, soaked up the pressure in the 1st half and strung together some impressive passes in the second, always felt a goal was coming post 50 mins. Entertaining stuff.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Sliver C said:


> De Gea's saved us a few at the back and our defense has gradually improved. Rojo-Jones is the way to go for the season, if Jones doesn't get crocked again.
> 
> Back on topic, terrific from Swansea and great result for United as well. Shelvey, Gomis and Williams stand out. Swansea had Koeman's number all along. Incredible in defense, soaked up the pressure in the 1st half and strung together some impressive passes in the second, always felt a goal was coming post 50 mins. Entertaining stuff.


yes, de gea has been superb this season but the same could be said about courtois. whilst he hasn't been as good as de gea, and chelsea haven't had to depend on him bailing them out of games as much as we have, he's made a lot of vital saves for them, too. goalkeepers are apart of the defence, and considering the amount of goals we've conceded this season compared to our rivals, the whole outburst of how bad our defence is has been blown way out of proportion

it's not great, but it's far from how bad the media have made it out to be. the main problem is keeping them fit, which seems impossible this season

& i'm firmly on the smojo partnership as our first choice cb pairing. anytime i see jones with the ball i'm biting my nails


----------



## Vader

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

smojo

get out.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

i like it, tho. i guess you'd pronounce it "smocko" or "smoho" depending on how you pronounce rojo's name

which pronunciation do you prefer? i prefer the latter


----------



## Vader

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Smalling & Rojo.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

All those ship combining names/initials things are trash. ut

One of the reasons why "SAS" was terrible.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Smojo? ffs :duck


Can we have Bliera in midfield please and not Roata.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Andre said:


> Lerner's inability to sell Villa is running them. Won't invest much money, yet seems unlikely to sack the under performing manager who is compliant with the budget downsizing. The new contract Lambert recieved also seems like a disastrous move atm. An utter mess of a situation that could backfire in financial terms for Lerner via relegation.
> 
> 11 goals in 23 games is unacceptable at any level, as is their home league record under Lambert over two and a half seasons. People will point to the lack of transfer budget and wage stripping, but the former only really came into effect this season. Something like £20 million has been wasted on utter dross, including; Bennett, Sylla, Tonev, Helenius, Luna, Lowton and Cissokho. They're the level of players who could be found available on free transfers.


It's really quite impressive how poorly Lambert has done in the market. The only players you could mark down as successes in his time are Benteke, Westwood and Vlaar. Carles Gil looks a player too, but that's just made me wonder why he's at Villa in both league games where I've seen him.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Really like both Jones and Rojo. Good to see them playing well together. Rojo's been pretty unheralded so far, looking like a very good bit of business. Best signing so far after Blind IMO.

Our defensive problems have been seriously overstated this season.


----------



## Rush

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Rockhead said:


> All those ship combining names/initials things are trash. ut
> 
> One of the reasons why "SAS" was terrible.


you're trash (so is this new username tbf)

top 4 race will be interesting this year.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



#1 Manchester United Fan said:


> you're trash (so is this new username tbf)
> 
> top 4 race will be interesting this year.


Another rubbish new fitba poster. :evil


----------



## Rush

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Another rubbish new fitba poster. :evil












ROONEY is like my favourite player ever. He should be starting each week. So much better than every other player by far.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

1/10

Would not bang


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

ahahaha


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Now all this thread needs is Kiz to become Jiz, and Irish Jet to become Irish Jerk

#iranbantz


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

pipe down midget curry


----------



## Rush

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Irish Jet said:


> 1/10
> 
> Would not bang


Clearly you're not a real fan, you don't even like Rooney. Heck, you're not even from manchester you dirty plastic fan :evil


----------



## Goku

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Rockhead said:


> All those ship combining names/initials things are trash. ut


even robbery & neymessis?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



#1 Manchester United Fan said:


> ROONEY is like my favourite player ever. He should be starting each week. So much better than every other player by far.





#1 Manchester United Fan said:


> Clearly you're not a real fan, you don't even like Rooney. Heck, you're not even from manchester you dirty plastic fan :evil


Who's this WOAT and why does this place have so many fucking Man United fans? Fer fuck sake. 

I apologise for insulting ugly Gary Monk yesterday. Wee bastard got the job done.


----------



## Rush

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Don't make me cut you Andy. Clearly you're just jealous that Rooney gets more tail than that ****** Giroud :evil


----------



## Kenny

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

:lmao


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



#1 Manchester United Fan said:


> ROONEY is *like* my favourite player ever. He should be starting each week. So much better than every other player by far.


So who is your favourite?


----------



## Bungle Bear

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

:arry resigned

Shame, was confident they'd go down with him in charge.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

this is a disgrace.


watch them win their away game with us in a week now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

:arry for Newcastle.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Tim Sherwood taking over at QPR absolutely, unequivocally must happen. Gotta love Harry throwing the toys out the pram because he couldn't make any rubbish signings on deadline day. I'm sure Matt Jarvis would've really propelled them up the table. 

Kate Abdo, btw.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

#1 Manchester United Fan how do you feel about the signing of Andy Kellett on loan?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Kate Abdo?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562377176243523588
:yum:


----------



## united_07

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



> De Gea, McNair, Smalling, Evans, Rojo, Blind, Fellaini, Mata, Rooney, Di Maria, van Persie.
> subs: Valdes, Jones, Valencia, Herrera, Young, Falcao, Wilson.


Herrera on the bench again...


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Did Herrera shit through LVG's letterbox or something? The exclusion yet again is baffling.

Rooney gets another undeserved start in midfield, Fellaini starts just so we have some height in there and McNair and Rojo at fullbacks and Rafael left out again... very strange line-up from LVG... again. Hope it pays off though as this is our best chance to secure the FA Cup this season.

*Edit:* I just read Rafael played for the U-21s yesterday... I wasn't home until late last night so I missed that. Still, McNair at right back isn't that reassuring, he's much better suited at centreback.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Van Gaal is such a cunt. Doesn't bring him on when cruising at home to Leicester and doesn't start him at home to Cambridge.

He obviously has an issue with the guy. He can fuck off.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



united_07 said:


> Herrera on the bench again...


I'm going guess that diamond shape again but why is McNair at rb unless his at cb & smalling is at rb? That make ton more sense

Lack of shaw, adnan & Herrera piss me off, all need games so why are shaw & adnan not involved in the 18 & why is Fellani being picked over Herrera tonight again? 

Di Maria better be on the left side of a diamond & Rooney up top alongside RvP with Mata in the hole. If players on show are in right areas bar Felliani in side not worst team in world what do find odd though is Cambridge will play deep & narrow so going wide & going down flanks with pace is great idea so why playing narrow shape with slow players in that shape bar di Maria in it again? Odd


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Herrera what a woat :ti 

Kagawa mk2.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Isn't the lack of Herrera because he has an upcoming trial in Spain over matchfixing, which could result in a suspension from football?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Desecrated said:


> Isn't the lack of Herrera because he has an upcoming trial in Spain over matchfixing, which could result in a suspension from football?


Plenty of stuff about him not doing it in training or turning up late also.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Which is all bullshit.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Desecrated said:


> Isn't the lack of Herrera because he has an upcoming trial in Spain over matchfixing, which could result in a suspension from football?


I did suspect that initially. My thinking was that LvG does not want a sqaud member to be suspended right after he becomes a key player and settles in. But what .christopher. said earlier about LvG liking a slow build up play also made sense. Its up in the air, this one. Hope Herrera does not end up at some other club, I'd rue the loss.

Could play with 10 men instead of starting Evans and still stand a better chance. Can't trust him even against Cambridge, he's gonna have his ass turned towards the opposition in his constant back-passing to De Gea.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

He'll go back to Bilbao in July for £6m.

Classic us.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

McNair at RB? 










Vintage.


----------



## united_07

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Fellaini up top.....enaldo:


----------



## Hamada

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Oh my lord. Cambridge hit the post in the first minute. Man Utd got to soak up this rampant Cambridge pressure.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

5 players out of position. 6 if you still consider Di Maria a winger.

Cunt.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

And Michael Owen didn't even say "The post has been rattled" :jose


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Fellaini as a left forward.

This is great craic. Total football!


----------



## kusksu

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Fellaini as a left forward.
> 
> This is great craic. Total football!


Fellaini is perfect upfront for these type of matches. Its not like Van Persie and Falcao are tearing up the league.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Slipped like a bunch of Gerrards in the opening minutes, but stuttered into control. Di Maria being given a lot of space to show his quality. Rojo doing fine as well, he may turn out to be a tidy acquisition along with Blind and Herrera yet.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Rooney is so terrible. 

Fellaini, Mata, Rojo and McNair have been superb. Di Maria and RVP with some moments of class.

1st minute aside a pretty good performance. What you'd expect against a League One side at home though. Van Gaal's still a cunt.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Well bar opening few mins that was actually pretty good 1st half

Didnt think McNair had anything like that kind of pace or passing range on him? Even if its against Cambridge if McNair shines which he currently is & stays at rb till end of season then fair enough as his done more then Toni has in same area of pitch all season long. 

Still trying figure out shape its more a 4-1-3-2 then a diamond to me due to how 3 are playing just behind 2 CFs just as we did v Leicester IMO

DdG
McNair smalling Evans rojo
blind 
Rooney mata di Maria 
Felliani RvP 

Different to say the least but quite ciear to see that the last 2 games we played with great pace, even if we are playing lot more direct with lot of crosses, everything is done at high pace even passing is faster & crisper just as was 1st half v Leicester.

Maybe LvG finally learned that to survive in PL & in general here you need that pace in your play & normally teams that carry some serious amount of pace to them tend to do better then the rest who don't. 

I rather we keep ball when winning by few goals then play slow static sideways passing when not winning at least this way with fast passing & lot of movement on ball in final 3rd with runners off it it creates more fluid side for sure but means defences always on move & spaces open up in defence which we are exploiting v Cambridge right now & did on Saturday v Leicester. 

Also say playing back 4 suits us way more best seen from Evans all season & smalling to since injury late last year. Still only Cambridge & could been goal down early but got away with it but still after that played some good stuff & looked in total control. No need to over do it in 2nd half get 3rd early then jobs done & can make changes to freshen side up.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

I said before the game, if Herrera somehow manages to start this then there's hope for Daniel Bryan main eventing WrestleMania and facing Brock Lesnar yet....


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

btw, smojo is the way to gogo from here on out. if rojo doesn't end up suffering from 2nd season syndrome, and smalling can get past these injuries, i think they could go on to be a top class cb partnership

also rojo and blind, the 2 signings i was least excited about from our summer spending spree, are turning out to be our best buys. hopefully neither will be played at lb again anytime soon as they are much better when played in their proper positions, which ironically seems to go against van gaals philosophy of balancing shit


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Interesting formation tonight to say the least and rooney in midfield just feck right off.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Liam Miller said:


> Interesting formation tonight to say the least and *rooney in midfield just feck right off.*


don't you know? he's been schweinsteiger'd by van gaal

except, it's the opposite of what he did to bastian


----------



## seabs

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

*People forgetting Rojo's nightmare performances because he does decent against shite teams :jordan4

Rooney was been so inefficient since the New Year yet it keeps getting passed off because of his name. Really is disgraceful the names he keeps on the bench when he performs like he has recently. *


----------



## Rush

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

No way man, Rooney is the greatest player to ever wear a United shirt. I should know, i'm their #1 fan :evil


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

This new United fan is terrible.

In the bin, lad ut


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Team CLEXA said:


> *People forgetting Rojo's nightmare performances because he does decent against shite teams :jordan4
> 
> Rooney was been so inefficient since the New Year yet it keeps getting passed off because of his name. Really is disgraceful the names he keeps on the bench when he performs like he has recently. *


considering the only top teams i can remember him facing this season are chelsea and city, he's been fine against top teams, too. chelsea bar 1 brain fart was a good showing, and he was good against city until he injured himself. he's not had a single nightmare performance this season to my memory. a few brain farts here and there, but not a nightmare performance

& everytime he's been out of the squad, our defence has looked a mess with no real leader. you can see him organising the back line and encouraging our youth players whenever he plays which is great considering this is his 1st season in a new league and whatnot. he's also the only one who isn't afraid of being a nasty bastard to the oppo and getting stuck in when the time calls for it

i think he's already our best defender, but if smalling can get past these injuries, which i sadly doubt, then i'd say he could be the only one to rival him at cb form our current crop


----------



## Vader

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

We don't have a good defender so it's not hard to be the best one.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

what's up with the thread title, and where can i see the girl's tits


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Jones and Rojo are both good.

Squawka and Whoscored have Jones ranked as the best in the league I believe. Which doesn't surprise me at all. Comfortably the most underrated player around. More seen as a meme than a footballer because of his face. Good defender though.

I only remember one Rojo "nightmare" and that was at left back against Leicester. He's been very good other than that.

It's trendy to say our defenders are shit. But other than RB some depth we're pretty good. They've been left exposed a lot this season and when Jones/Rojo have played the De Gea wonder games have dried up, unsurprisingly.


----------



## Vader

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

The fact Jones has to make so many last ditch tackles shows he isn't good. Could he be? Probably. Rojo might end up being alright too but I'm not sold on either. I'd rather them two than Smalling or Evans though. Rafael and Shaw might as well just pack it in and become physios. Blackett is incredibly raw. McNair's the only one I've rated this season.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

According to Squawka, Coquelin is better than Matic. So, you know, let's all listen to them and stuff.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Irish Jet said:


> Jones and Rojo are both good.
> 
> Squawka and Whoscored have Jones ranked as the best in the league I believe. Which doesn't surprise me at all. Comfortably the most underrated player around. More seen as a meme than a footballer because of his face. Good defender though.
> 
> I only remember one Rojo "nightmare" and that was at left back against Leicester. He's been very good other than that.
> 
> It's trendy to say our defenders are shit. But other than RB some depth we're pretty good. They've been left exposed a lot this season and when Jones/Rojo have played the De Gea wonder games have dried up, unsurprisingly.


who scored also says that clichy has been the best left back, ivanovic the best right back, tomkins the other best cb and pants as the best gk.

i like whoscored for stats but their ratings by and large are utter rubbish


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

No idea who my center back pairing for the season so far would be. Probably Fonte and someone.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Irish Jet said:


> Jones and Rojo are both good.
> 
> Squawka and Whoscored have Jones ranked as the best in the league I believe. *Which doesn't surprise me at all. Comfortably the most underrated player around.* More seen as a meme than a footballer because of his face. Good defender though.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563405389451235329


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



ROUSEY said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563405389451235329


That's the reaction you should get when you call a player underrated. Nothing worse making that statement only for everyone to agree with it.

Jones is absolutely excellent. His only major mistake this season came when we were 3-0 up. Quality timing.

He's sloppy with the ball but defensively he's outstanding. He's just despised by the media and has been since Ferguson said he'd be our best ever.

Would love to see our stats with and without him this season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

He's not "absolutely excellent", Irish Jet. He very well may end up being that. However at this moment, he's a very good young player, but he struggles with consistency (which isn't unusual given his age and the position he plays in).


----------



## DA

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Jet using hyperbole? Doesn't sound like him :evil

Surprised the word 'immense' wasn't mentioned, used to see that used all the time back in the day by United fans to describe a Welbeck performance which consisted of chasing a few long balls, winning a couple of corner kicks and nearly hitting the corner flag with an effort on goal


----------



## seabs

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

*Jones right now is good. He was on the verge of being great under Fergie but then a lack of a consistent run in any position has really stunted his progress. Give him a full season or 2 at CB playing 80-90% of the games and I'm confident he'd be a great defender. We're still not playing a regular CB pairing and we're just going round and round in circles debating our CBs because no CB can prove themselves playing so irregular with no consistent back 4 or even CB partner. *


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

I would play Rooney at CB. He's your best CB (and CM). That way you can have Roons when you combine him w/Evans. What do you think, #1 Manchester United Fan?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Kiz said:


> who scored also says that clichy has been the best left back, ivanovic the best right back, tomkins the other best cb and *pants as the best gk.*
> 
> i like whoscored for stats but their ratings by and large are utter rubbish


i fail to see the issue tbleroy


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Liverpool to win 3-0 tomorrow.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

I'm hoping for more, but a 3-0 win would be nice.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

inb4 dat Jagielka screamer again 8*D


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Renegade™ said:


> inb4 dat Jagielka screamer again 8*D


I can feel the fume coming back....


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

thread is awfully quiet tbh

where's all the SCARED Liverpool and Arsenal fans?

:kobe3


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Two very attacking looking sides.

Incoming 0-0.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Love derby day, come on you Gunners!!!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Renegade™ said:


> thread is awfully quiet tbh
> 
> where's all the SCARED Liverpool and Arsenal fans?
> 
> :kobe3


west ham are gonna wreck man united


----------



## Green Light

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

HARRY FUCKING KANE :woo


----------



## Silver C

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

White Hart Kane'd.

Great game as expected.


----------



## CGS

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Thread title needs to be changed to reflect the greatness that is Harry Kane


----------



## DA

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

THE GOAT


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Pah, Kane's a one season wonder. Teams will figure out how to play against him soon enough.



As for the game, as much as it pains me to say this, Spurs deserved to win today, even if they did have a 12th man (ref was a cunt).

But in the long term, we're still going to finish ahead of them, so they can have their one day of glory.


----------



## Drago

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

It's gonna be KANE It's gonna be KANE


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Arsenlel


----------



## etched Chaos

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Bad For Business said:


> Pah, Kane's a one season wonder. Teams will figure out how to play against him soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the game, as much as it pains me to say this, Spurs deserved to win today, even if they did have a 12th man (ref was a cunt).
> 
> But in the long term, we're still going to finish ahead of them, so they can have their one day of glory.


Not sure how teams will figure him out, he doesn't have a particularly obvious trait, he's not like Defoe who just shifts and shoots, Kane barring blistering pace is the complete package.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



etched Chaos said:


> Not sure how teams will figure him out, he doesn't have a particularly obvious trait, he's not like Defoe who just shifts and shoots, Kane barring blistering pace is the complete package.


If he was the complete package, then why has he done fuck all prior to this season? Even Dim Shitwood didn't fancy him when he was doing his whole youth over experience crap, so he's clearly not that great, and today he was flattered by typical horrible Arsenal defending. I don't know who set the team up for the past couple of weeks, but based on today's evidence, it clearly wasn't Wenger.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Bad For Business said:


> If he was the complete package, then why has he done fuck all prior to this season? Even Dim Shitwood didn't fancy him when he was doing his whole youth over experience crap, so he's clearly not that great, and today he was flattered by typical horrible Arsenal defending. I don't know who set the team up for the past couple of weeks, but based on today's evidence, it clearly wasn't Wenger.


:duck

So gotten to.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



> Even Dim Shitwood didn't fancy him when he was doing his whole youth over experience crap, so he's clearly not that great


So he's clearly not great because Sherwood didn't like him?

I find no flaws with that argument.


----------



## etched Chaos

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Bad For Business said:


> If he was the complete package, then why has he done fuck all prior to this season? Even Dim Shitwood didn't fancy him when he was doing his whole youth over experience crap, so he's clearly not that great, and today he was flattered by typical horrible Arsenal defending. I don't know who set the team up for the past couple of weeks, but based on today's evidence, it clearly wasn't Wenger.


He's 21 years old, christ, of course he's done nothing up to this point, his career is only beginning. As for flattered, this is the man who ripped the Chavski defence to shreds, make all your excuses, Kane is the future.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Wait, he's only 21? I thought he was like 25/26. Fuck, that just makes it even more impressive.


----------



## etched Chaos

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Silent Alarm said:


> So he's clearly not great because Sherwood didn't like him?
> 
> I find no flaws with that argument.


You think all the young players who broke into the Spuds team under Nice but Dim, and Kane couldn't, even when he was willing to give the tea lady a chance. 


Anyway, fuck Spurs.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



etched Chaos said:


> He's 21 years old, christ, of course he's done nothing up to this point, his career is only beginning. As for flattered, *this is the man who ripped the Chavski defence to shreds*, make all your excuses, Kane is the future.


Actually that was Chadli, but whatevs, i won't let facts ruin your argument


----------



## etched Chaos

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Bad For Business said:


> Actually that was Chadli, but whatevs, i won't let facts ruin your argument


Sorry, Kane had the brace, Chadli did not, Terry was shit-scared of Kane after his first goal. Chadli was immense that game but Kane was the catalyst.


----------



## DA

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Letting Harry Kane live rent-free inside your head isn't very good for business.....

It's Bad For Business

:evil


----------



## tommo010

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Could watch this all day :banderas :applause


----------



## Joel

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Kompany speaking about Chelsea will drop points. How about you beat lowly Hull at home first before looking at other teams :ti


----------



## Kiz

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

pack of losers

that smug cunt moaninho takes potshots and insults the club all week and that's how you respond?

weak weak weak. should've come out and smashed injury riddled hull. instead we put in an absolutely pedestrian 'effort' and let them dictate the game, and gift chelsea an even bigger lead

against hull

fucking hell


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Hull played really well, but for whatever reason everyone is choosing to ignore this. Deserved all three points.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Man City slip any more and 2nd spot will be up for grabs by any of the pack below. If Chelsea merely stumble, City seem to trip altogether.

Fucking QPR couldn't hold Soton for a few piffling minutes. Have to beat West Ham now to stay 3rd.

Good games of football today, particularly the Spurs-Arsenal and Atleti-Real games.


----------



## Rush

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Everton making this game rather dreary. Nothing but hacks and shite attack. 

(inb4 ridiculous lukaku 90th minute winner)


----------



## DA

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

A 0-0 draw in the Merseyside Derby is very unsettling


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Simply scintillating match tonight.

Just kidding.


----------



## seabs

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

*Kane is so good. Pretty much perfect CF material. Would honest to god stick him in my team Team of the Season ahead of Costa at this stage. 

Didn't watch City but I can guess that it was just like most of their performances of late dill dallying with the ball, lacking conviction and motivation. As a team they just don't like they care enough about winning the Title even though it's so in their grasps because this Chelsea team is far from perfect and will drop points still. Quality in the League not just this season but the last few has been really low. Teams at the top are nowhere near the level of the great Utd/Arsenal/Chelsea teams of last decade and the quality at the bottom is getting worse too.*


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

Kane is genuine class. If he stays at Spurs (and gets the right teammates) they'll finally get their Champions League football for sure in a few years.

Arsenal surrendering leads again. They really don't seem like they want Champions League games. And if they stop getting Champions League games, that's it for Wenger. They need to get their heads out of their arses ASAP.


----------



## Joel

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Team CLEXA said:


> *Kane is so good. Pretty much perfect CF material. Would honest to god stick him in my team Team of the Season ahead of Costa at this stage. *


Why does he have to be in ahead of Costa and not with Costa? Are we just going to sit here and pretend that Aguero hasn't been awful in these last few games back from injury?

Costa's been fantastic for the whole season and doesn't just score goals. He plays the whole duration when he is on the pitch. What I mean when I say that is that he is always involved. Always battling, always hustling. Sometimes stamping. Whatever. He gives 100%. And he scores goals. 17 in 19 to be precise. First season in England. So many of his goals are the first ones, or the winners as well. Yeah, he's in the team and not being moved by anyone right now.

Kane is brilliant though. Has it all too. Strength, pace, can carry the ball, can poach, can shoot from distant, can place it. Real deal.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

DAS IT MANE


----------



## Brock

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

That Nigel Pearson touchline incident was fucking stupid in regards to himself.

Fuck knows what is wrong with him. I like Leicester, but he always comes across as very arrogant and a bit of an arse tbh.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

The Spurs/Arsenal game was very entertaining. Thought Danny Rose was great in the game, apart from when Welbeck ran past him for the goal. Harry Kane is just fantastic. I'm a fan. Scored against Chelsea and Arsenal, he's gonna keep haunting defenders. Dembele and Lelmela are trash. Wish the Everton/Liverpool game was as entertaining as the North London derby. Wasn't much in this game. Is Lukaku always this awful? He needed better service obviously, but he can't even stay onside.

Watched the first half of City, and it was nice seeing them getting outplayed by Hull. They were all over the place for that Hull goal. Aguero hasn't been himself since injury. They can't get Bony and Yaya back soon enough. Surely we won't be dropping the league from here side. We weren't very good today. Somehow I knew Villa would get their first league goal of the year against us. The first goal was nicely worked by the three attacking midfielders, but it was so easy. Drogba was awful, he should not be starting ahead of Remy. Oscar was pretty bad too I thought. Loved Ivanovic's strike. At least he gets important goals. Didn't see enough of Cuadrado to get a good feel of him. Courtois was uncharacteristically nervy today. Gil was really good for Villa, was becoming a nuisance. Just glad we got the three points and extended the gap. Team needs Costa and Fabregas back. One more to go, before at least one of the two are back.

Good day of FITBA results all around.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Bad For Business said:


> If he was the complete package, then why has he done fuck all prior to this season? Even Dim Shitwood didn't fancy him when he was doing his whole youth over experience crap, so he's clearly not that great, and today he was flattered by typical horrible Arsenal defending. I don't know who set the team up for the past couple of weeks, but based on today's evidence, it clearly wasn't Wenger.


Congrats on making the thread title.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Aresnal poster really said that))*

Aresnal


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Aresnal poster really said that))*

Also another W for FC Pardewlona


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I got about four hours sleep and I've made about five typos already in this message. Maybe CGS just doesn't sleep.

fyi, Pards never loses. Never.


----------



## seabs

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*



Joel said:


> Why does he have to be in ahead of Costa and not with Costa? Are we just going to sit here and pretend that Aguero hasn't been awful in these last few games back from injury?
> 
> Costa's been fantastic for the whole season and doesn't just score goals. He plays the whole duration when he is on the pitch. What I mean when I say that is that he is always involved. Always battling, always hustling. Sometimes stamping. Whatever. He gives 100%. And he scores goals. 17 in 19 to be precise. First season in England. So many of his goals are the first ones, or the winners as well. Yeah, he's in the team and not being moved by anyone right now.
> 
> Kane is brilliant though. Has it all too. Strength, pace, can carry the ball, can poach, can shoot from distant, can place it. Real deal.


*I actually thought about that when I was watching MOTD this morning and it's a valid point. Definitely don't think 2015 comes close to cancelling out how brilliant he was before his last injury though. All 3 of them would deserve to be there fyi and it's not like omitting one is a knock on them.

Pearson is a weird person at the best of times but yesterday was one of the strangest things I've ever seen. 

Hart on Hull's goal :jordan4 Comes out in no mans land at the start and then decides he'll take the harder movement of turning his body to cover the far post and leave the near post (aka the easier option for Meyler) open to score in. Milner's goal though :wilkins*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

lets completely ignore that originally it was his ball and demi failed to clear it, then he pulled off a great save and dinho again failed to clear it though.

yes he came out but if demi didn't fuck it up he would've a) gotten the ball or b) had nothing to worry about.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Phil Jones shut down Harry Kane.

Just saying.


----------



## kingfunkel

These minutes applause(tribute) things are really annoying now. Will they literally have 1 for everything? A fan died..let's have 1, a player broke his finger nail...let's have 1, mars bars used to cost 30p...let's have 1.

Fuck off cunts!


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Harry Kane seems slightly overrated IMO. He's on a good run of form, but a lot of his goals came in the Mickey Mouse Cup, there's no guarantee he'll keep playing at this level.


----------



## dobbies

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



RugbyRat said:


> Harry Kane seems slightly overrated IMO. He's on a good run of form, but a lot of his goals came in the Mickey Mouse Cup, there's no guarantee he'll keep playing at this level.


He's overated because he's English. That's it. He's still awesome though. But he is not the second coming.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Kane has great potential to be world class. And he might make the England team actually watchable in the future instead of channel surf material (not that I am a fan of England anyway so I probably won't watch them even so). I don't see the hype around him as overrating him, but yeah, let's see how it goes from here on. 

Wonder what formation LvG's going with against West Ham. Its getting as unpredictable as an epileptic seizure nowadays. He seems to still suffer from the jitters of the previous encounter, so its possible that awful 3-5-2 may suddenly spring up again. Would rather see 4-4-2 of course and especially considering that West Ham have tapered down a bit and have some injury worries.

His recent comments on how he suggested Di Maria take a rest from playing against Cambridge due to that break-in at ADM's house and the emphasis on "human values" seems to suggest that the omission of Herrera could indeed be due to the court case pending. Hopefully that's all it is, should be enough if Herrera is cleared then.


----------



## Andre

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*

If Burnley end up being relegated then they're going to look back at their recent habit of throwing away leads with great regret. They were 2-0 up at home against Palace, but ended up losing 2-3. Today they were 2-0 up against WBA at home and ended up drawing 2-2. Those were two games against mediocre opposition where they should have taken at least six points in the circumstances, but ended up with just one.



Team CLEXA said:


> *Pearson is a weird person at the best of times but yesterday was one of the strangest things I've ever seen.*


He's a smug/arrogant git at the best of times, but his attitude in interviews this season has been particularly weird considering how shit Leicester have been. Yesterday's nutty behaviour, along with the "fuck off and die" comment to a fan earlier this season, show him to be tad unstable. It was amusing seeing Pardew just a few metres away looking cool as a cucumber as the McArthur incident occurred, considering what he can be like. 

While I understand that Pearson has a lot of credit left over from previous seasons, I'm kind of surprised that he still has his job, because he hasn't done much right this season (results, tactically, transfers, media dealings and general behaviour). If they go down I don't think he can make too many excuses either, because he has had plenty of financial backing.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: COME AND SEE THEVALIUMKIDS' (idk who it is either) WIFE WITH HER BIG TITS OUT (in between fitba talk)*










Not sure if I feel worse for Herrera or Blind, who basically has the task of playing midfield against a diamond by himself.

West Ham could easily thump us here. That line-up is absurdly unbalanced and pretty lightweight.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Sliver C said:


> Kane has great potential to be world class. And he might make the England team actually watchable in the future instead of channel surf material (not that I am a fan of England anyway so I probably won't watch them even so). I don't see the hype around him as overrating him, but yeah, let's see how it goes from here on.
> 
> *Wonder what formation LvG's going with against West Ham*. Its getting as unpredictable as an epileptic seizure nowadays. He seems to still suffer from the jitters of the previous encounter, so its possible that awful 3-5-2 may suddenly spring up again. Would rather see 4-4-2 of course and especially considering that West Ham have tapered down a bit and have some injury worries.
> 
> His recent comments on how he suggested Di Maria take a rest from playing against Cambridge due to that break-in at ADM's house and the emphasis on "human values" seems to suggest that the omission of Herrera could indeed be due to the court case pending. Hopefully that's all it is, should be enough if Herrera is cleared then.


I'm going to guess its the 4-1-3-2/wide diamond we have been using the last few games 

DdG
Toni jones rojo shaw
Blind 
Di Maria Rooney adnan 
RvP falcao 

Subs - mata, McNair, Valdez, Felliani, herrera, Wilson & smalling 

Its a flexible shape in that can be 4-4-2 or narrow diamond. Either way I think the team has been set up with us playing with a back 4. 

Love that adnan starting again hopefully stays on left side & he & shaw could create good chances down that flank last week v Leicester in 2nd half was first time those 2 played together on same flank whole season which been something wanted to see since signed shaw. 

I imagine the main reason Toni at rb is due to his height & strength at set plays but I would be so much happier if not in thus side after this game. Says a lot that McNair got the sub spot over rafael who fit now as the back up rb. Thought Felliani would start today actually considering we are the not biggest side or most physical, so getting to high balls in air at attacking or defending airel balls from crosses & set pieces so strange see him not in the 11.

Very attack minded side none the less. Still not convinced by that front 3 as I don't think falcao or RvP is a partnership that works week together. If me I would of dropped one of them & played extra cm & released Rooney to play further up alongside falcao or RvP instead. 

Subs bench look strong though can't argue with that & its team set out to go at whu & going for goals if play with aggression, fluidity & pace have last few games away from home in tough PL away game then think be step in right direction & think kick us on a gear coinciding with a good run of form.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I wonder if Madrid would take Di Maria back. Fucking nothing player.

Sprint, lose the ball, sprint, lose the ball, sprint, lose the ball etc.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

He tries too hard to create chances and gets dispossessed.

Massive twitchy ass time. Defense has been exceptionally good to stop Sakho and E Valencia. Our forwards have been invisible. And you know when De Gea starts making those great saves its the opposition that's dominating the game.

Perhaps Fellaini could come on. Might be able to bully the Hammers defense and get in an ugly goal, 'cause that seems the only way at the moment.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I hope LvG stops trying to shoehorn Rooney, Van Perise & Falcao in soon...It's just not going to work

I loved Blind having a go at Jones for constantly passing it back to De Gea when the forward option was on

& our defence, especially De Gea, Rojo, Shaw & Valencia have been solid for the most part. I thought Rojo's yellow card was harsh at 1st because I thought the West Ham player barged into him, but after seeing the replay I think it's a fair call

I love our goal kicks. De Gea passes it to one of Rojo or Jones, only to get it back and hoof it forward. Every. Single. Time. I bet we spend each training session on this, because we've got it down to perfection


----------



## united_07

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Need something more in midfield, rooney not good enough there. Get Herrera on for Januzaj, push rooney forward and di maria to come deeper


----------



## Joel

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Di Maria really is turning into Ozil. Maybe he's just another player created by Ronaldo's brilliance.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Well, can't say that one wasn't coming.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Phil Jones, ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## united_07

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Fellaini only player warming up...


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Shoulda come on at the start of the half. He's the one needed now, even over Herrera.


----------



## united_07

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Cant understand why van gaal has only made the one change, at least get a bit of pace up front with Wilson


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

And our star signing, MIGHTY BLIND bails us out. I think.

Lots of tactical errors today. Why LvG did not make the Fellaini change at half-time begs to be asked.

Forwards thoroughly exposed to be deadwood. RVP and Falcao piss-poor. Falcao messed up a particularly good chance as well.

Di Maria should be dropped for Herrera if LvG was serious about "every player needs to earn his spot". Won't cry if RVP is dropped too. Falcao can stick around for earning his pay, then he can leave.
'


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Blind, you gorgeous cunt.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Never in doubt. First half was absolute piss. We defend corners horrifically. Carroll would have had about 10.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Daley Blind is already our biggest leader. Wouldn't look out of place as the teams captain already

Another awful game we've somehow managed not to lose. We've been stocking up on our get out of jail cards this season


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Blind is such a beautiful bastard. Already my favourite player.

Playing next to the worst CM in the history of the sport. No fucks given. Saves the team. The true captain.

We did deserve a draw even if we were awful at times. Played much better after going 1-0 down and should have scored long before that. Seriously concerning how Falcao and RVP keep bottling chance after chance. Neither has really done enough to establish themselves. Rooney was fucking terrible, as bad as it gets. Di Maria and Januzaj weren't much better.

Jones was absolutely outstanding again, saves the team numerous times again but you wont hear anything about it. De Gea was great too, as always. Shaw's a fucking idiot. 

Decent result but terrible tactics and lineup again from Van Gaal. He's completely lost the plot as of late.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

We have to stop shoehorning Rooney, RvP & Falcao into the team now; it's detrimental to the team

One of Falcao or RvP should be dropped, move Rooney, the clubs 2nd highest goalscorer ever, back into his actual position, and play Herrera/Fellaini as the box to box midfielder next to Blind and Di Maria/Mata


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Rooney is the worst player in the world. He should be shoehorned out of the club and back to that shithole he emerged from. Cunt.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Don't be silly


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Rooney's been shite, but he needs a chance to play in his actual position before judging him harshly. Yes, even then he's not world class, but he does do a fuck lot more than RVP.

Honestly, its so simple. Drop RVP, get Rooney up front and fit in Fellaini or Herrera when the situation demands it. Let Wilson come on for Rooney or Falcao if they don't deliver. That's the best way to get results this season. LvG needs to stop being partial to RVP before he can be judged for his partiality towards Rooney.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I know he's ugly but I don't think he came out of his ma's shithole.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Big Sam calling us "long ball United" :lol

It's true as well. We are at our most effective when lumping balls to Fellaini


----------



## united_07

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

got to make changes for wednesday, would like to see

de gea

rafael jones rojo young

blind

herrera di maria

mata

wilson rooney​


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



.christopher. said:


> Don't be silly


I'm being kind.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Pearson sacked. 

And Vader booted Flopcao from his signature.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Irish Jet said:


> I'm being kind.


Kind or not, it's still silly to not want Rooney as our main forward at the moment. RvP and Falcao have done nothing to warrant being ahead of him in the pecking order; especially now most of our midfielders are fit and he's not needed in CM

RvP, Falcao & Wilson have all been offered multiple opportunities up front, and have only managed 15(?) goals between them. Rooney has 8 playing as quite a deep midfielder

It's time to at least give it a try, and let Herrera/Fellaini occupy his current midfield position


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

We had a chance to go 3 points behind City and pick up some momentum after some of the teams next to us dropped points over the weekend and yet again, we bottle it. LVG really messed things up again with such an unbalanced starting XI and to only make one substitution and leave Wilson, who would have added much needed pace up front and leaving Herrera out altogether yet again when he would have added creativity, pace and bite to our midfield was daft.

Very strange decision making from him yet again and why it took him until 70 minutes to bring Fellaini on is beyond me. It was obvious to even the neutrals that we needed to make a change at the start of the second half and he left it as it is. Januzaj had no impact on the game, Rooney did nothing (he's playing out of position so that is to be expected) and Valencia is playing right back where yes he's solid defensively but going forward he's woeful. If he had made those changes and made more than one, it might have been a different story. Ah well, we'll never know.

Thank the Lord for Blind though, whose been our best player along with De Gea this season. Playing in a non-existent midfield and he still steps forward and secures us a point. What a sexy beast of a midfielder!

De Gea also had a good game and made some vital saves, Jones and Rojo did well despite conceding a ridiculous goal (Jones looked like such a moron for the West Ham goal) and Shaw had a good game despite the stupid second yellow card. Di Maria is acting like Nani version 2 by being selfish and booting the ball aimlessly at no one and also giving the ball away cheaply. The fact he could of got to a ball that was 5 yards away from him and the West Ham player who was further away from it got to it first and Di Maria pulled out of any contact was a disgrace to see. Needs to get his act together.

It's a real shame to see what has happened to Falcao. Whether it's confidence or maybe he may never get back to his best - but to see him miss that glorious chance and miscontrol so many balls was a sad sight to see. I'm still willing to give him time until the end of the season to prove himself as he does work hard and can cause defences problems but today was a really bad off day for him. Van Persie was invisible once again and his lack of urgency getting forward is killing us. At least Falcao is making some good runs and movement here and there but Van Persie is just so static now it's aggravating to watch.

After all that, I'll happily take a point but changes need to be made. Please bring back Herrera and Rafael for the Burnley game... please.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Joel said:


> Person sacked.
> 
> And Vader booted Flopcao from his signature.


I suspect I've destroyed his confidence completely now. Anyway, Sheringham is possibly the most underrated player United have had. Love the guy.

The Flopcao name makes my anus turn inside out.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Vader said:


> I suspect I've destroyed his confidence completely now. *Anyway, Sheringham is possibly the most underrated player United have had. Love the guy*.
> 
> The Flopcao name makes my anus turn inside out.


I don't think he gets that underrated as a player, most people admit he was a very good striker for us. It's just that when you think of Teddy you think of that brilliant quartet of forwards in Teddy, Yorke, Cole and Ole, and he ends up getting a bit overshadowed by the others

But I do agree he deserves a fair bit more credit. He was probably my favourite out of those 4


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

When I think of Teddy I think of that tasty wench he was dating about 20 years younger than himself :yum:

Dirty old dog.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Away form is becoming a real concern now. Such a sparse lack of chances being created in games, and the balance of the team looks constantly exposed. Blind has been tremendous but he's effectively doing the job of two men currently, and it's harder away from home where teams generally have more of the play. 

Rooney is the problem currently because for some reason Van Gaal won't budge and move him back to the #9 role that suits him best. Herrera instead of Rooney on the right and Di Maria instead of Januzaj offers more balance and places Di Maria in the role he excelled at last season for Madrid. Mata in behind the front two allows him to find pockets of space, suits his range of passing and generally means his lack of tracking back isn't as big a problem with three people behind him.

Lack of the full backs offering genuine support has been a real killer this season as well. Historically United have always exploited the width well with attacking full backs, e.g Neville, Irwin, Brown, Evra and Heinze. United were always at their best stretching defences and getting either the full back or a winger in behind the defence, rather than crossing aimlessly from the touchline. There's potential in the team but it's just not coming together for various reasons. Valencia at RB needs to be done away with because he offers nothing up front these days and he's still suspect defensively due to being played out of position. Mcnair looks a good CB prospect but at this point I'd take him as emergency cover if Rafael is out of favour.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Irish Jet said:


> Blind is such a beautiful bastard. Already my favourite player.
> 
> Playing next to the worst CM in the history of the sport. No fucks given. Saves the team. The true captain.
> 
> We did deserve a draw even if we were awful at times. Played much better after going 1-0 down and should have scored long before that. Seriously concerning how Falcao and RVP keep bottling chance after chance. Neither has really done enough to establish themselves. Rooney was fucking terrible, as bad as it gets. Di Maria and Januzaj weren't much better.
> 
> Jones was absolutely outstanding again, saves the team numerous times again but you wont hear anything about it. De Gea was great too, as always. *Shaw's a fucking idiot. *
> 
> Decent result but terrible tactics and lineup again from Van Gaal. He's completely lost the plot as of late.


Shaw did what needed to be done. West Ham were counter attacking after we threw everyone into the box looking for a winner. If he didn't take Downing out, he was away.

Falcao is not going to succeed at United. He tries, which is the least you would expect (I'm looking at you, Di Maria, you goblin-faced cunt...) but he's just not effective. Back to the tax haven for him at the end of the season.

We're stuck with Van Persie, apparently he gets some loyalty payment if he sticks around until the end of his contract so he's not going anywhere next year unless we force him and Van Gaal won't do that.

Rooney is muck in midfield but he is excellent up front. There is no denying that despite how much I dislike him. He needs to played up front. Simple as that.

Jones.........Jones can fuck off.

I like Rojo. He's a good defender who just has the misfortune to be paired with a simpleton.

Burnley at Old Trafford next. An easy, yet incredibly boring win coming up.


----------



## kimino

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Falcao: Goals scored in his first season with United 4.
Chicharito: Goals scored his first season with United 20.

Wonder if someone knows how many minutes they've played in his first season.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

@Andre ask @WOOLCOCK for confirmation, but I used my 'ATTACK' powers again and United got a late equaliser. I'm too powerful.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I can indeed confirm Jupes' summary to be entirely factual. It was truly divine intervention on his part. The miracle of the spring I do believe they might be calling it.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



StarJupes said:


> @Andre ask @WOOLCOCK for confirmation, but I used my 'ATTACK' powers again and United got a late equaliser. I'm too powerful.


Can you use your powers to win me the lottery? I can't see why not when considering it's just moving balls out of a machine instead of into a goal.

Tbleroy, if you're going to go around claiming responsibility for that, then I'm claiming responsibility for Pearson's sacking after my earlier post. The timing is just far too coincidental :evil Didn't realise Vichai Srivaddhanaprabha (try saying that when drunk, or sober if you're cgs) lurked here. Hello.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

First time was coincidence but the second time i declared my powers and said if it works, it is factual. And I said the magic words and United scored. Tenuous? Maybe. Factual? Fact.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Joel said:


> Di Maria really is turning into Ozil. Maybe he's just another player created by Ronaldo's brilliance.


Ozil's scoring goals, doe. And playing well. 

Really, though, yeah. Ozil had a killer start then went off the boil, and the same thing is happening with Di Maria (although he went off the boil even quicker). I feel obliged to stick up for Di Maria the way I stick up for Ozil, though. Can't be fucking with double standards and all. Both are world class and they'll show it at least six games a season. 

Thread title is putrid and I hate every single one of you rat-faced cunts.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564531640652009474
What is going on :woo

Dorsett's back tracking now, his rep could be in tatters if Pearson remains :lmao

Update: SSN and Dorsett fucked up, Pearson is still in charge :lmao

http://www.lcfc.com/news/article/leicester-city-confirms-nigel-pearsons-position-2256316.aspx


----------



## Joel

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> Ozil's scoring goals, doe. And playing well.
> 
> Really, though, yeah. Ozil had a killer start then went off the boil, and the same thing is happening with Di Maria (although he went off the boil even quicker). I feel obliged to stick up for Di Maria the way I stick up for Ozil, though. Can't be fucking with double standards and all. Both are world class and they'll show it at least six games a season.
> 
> Thread title is putrid and I hate every single one of you rat-faced cunts.


Aye, I should have said last season really. Ozil has made quite an impact since returning from injury.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Tis all good. Let Sours have their fun. Pool will bring them back below us on Tuesday.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Joel said:


> Pearson sacked.
> 
> And Vader booted Flopcao from his signature.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564546008659795970
*#ITK*


----------



## Andre

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

^^^You're about 30 minutes late with that, IndyKaila :brodgers

#saucedlikekfc


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I bet Pearson's miserable expression stayed exactly the same when he found out he was still in charge.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I've just been SAUCED


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*










Triffic.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Breaking news: My source (Rob Dorsett) just confirmed to me that JUPES used his power to keep Nigel Pearson in the Leicester job.

More on this breaking story coming in the next hour (or not if it turns out to be untrue).


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Was your source football journalist from BREAKING NEWS twitter :evil


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

RVP and Falcao need to be dropped for a game tbh

De Gea

Rafael Jones Evans Rojo

Blind
Fellani Herrera
Di Maria

Rooney Wilson

would be nice to see next up


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Maybe bring back Moyes and he can manage away games and Van Gaal can manage home games.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=911390038892059&set=vb.120655094632228&type=2&theater

Wow!


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

it's painful how sluggish and bland our play is currently. we're struggling to score and create, it's all well and good having lots of possession but when you can't do anything with it, means sweet fuck all


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Lucas gonna be out for a while. :jose There goes our chances of winning the league. Definitely would have happened if not for this.


----------



## united_07

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Doesn't look like Rafael or Ashley Young will be involved on Wednesday, both playing for the reserves


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Rafael's as good as gone. He's basically his brother at this point.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Mentioned by 07 in every post?


----------



## Joel

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



BkB Hulk said:


> Mentioned by 07 in every post?


And Foreshadowed.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

rafael is no dani alves :duck


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Jose back in a glowing mood today. Shoulda just called Van Persie a raper. 


Manninger
Santos -- Chambers -- Hayden -- Lauren
Coquelin
Gilberto Silva
Ramsey
Owusu-Abeyie -- Ozil
Akpom

Would like a nice compact 4-1-1-1-2-1 line-up tonight. Lack of width might allow Paul Konchesky too much space, but I'd be wiling to take that risk. Hopefully him bombing forward allows space for Ozil. Sanchez hasn't scored in the last two games so has to be dropped. Was utterly non-existent against the Spuds and couldn't even score against Villa. Rubbish. There's no room for patience and poor form on Wall Street, homies. Casualties all over the place. Could see a few goals in this as well as a Nigel Pearson tombstone piledriver. 

#COYG #FOYS #Boats #N #Hoes


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Joel said:


> And Foreshadowed.


Is this regarding Rafael? If so, there's a reason for that, I really rate Rafael. He's one of the only few players that shows passion and urgency every time he plays (despite how minimal that is). Even when we're losing, he's the only one that really gives it 100% whilst other players stay invisible.

It's a real shame, he's our only real right back in the team and after such a fantastic 2012/2013 season I thought he was going to get better and better but due to injuries, his progress has once again stalled.

I don't see much of a future for him if him being left out of the team (and constantly picking up these niggling injuries) continues.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

So Louis has had his "Fachts" moment. Handed out sheets to the journalists at the press conference refuting Big Sam's long ball claims.










If your press officer is making faces like that, it's not a good sign.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

until she starts doing this










he's no 2.


----------



## Brock

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Pearson having a go at Lineker now. Cannot stand Nigel Pearson and his over arrogant demeanour and general arsehole-ness.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



> Manchester United players 'under investigation after filming team-mate receiving sex act in toilet cubicle'
> 
> Manchester United have refused to comment after players allegedly filmed an unnamed member of the team having a sex act performed on them by a woman in a night club toilet cubicle.
> 
> Players are apparently set to be questioned by United's senior officials for the off-field antics, believed to have taken place on a team night out.
> 
> The Sun on Sunday reported that there is an internal investigation taking place at Old Trafford following the incident, which involves a number of United stars.
> 
> It was claimed that the video of the unnamed player, believed to be one of the team's international stars, and the woman, understood to be in her late 20s, was filmed over the top of a toilet cubicle in a night club in Manchester.
> 
> A source told The Sun: “They were in the toilets with the doors closed, but other players were filming over the top of the door. It’s disgusting behaviour.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/manchester-united-players-under-investigation-5125966


Vile behaviour from a vile club imo.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Attitude reflects leadership.

Blame the captain. It was probably him anyways, the monster.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

nah, the girl is under 70. rules out shrek


----------



## Vader

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

It's in the Sun. Can you just not bother next time.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Only early but Ibe is already looking like shredding Rose, prison style. Could be up 2-0 already.

edit: MARKOVIC, 1-0. I hope Joel is watching Markovic being a boss :evil


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Who's this Kane lad? He a farmer?

I joked about Konchesky, but the fucker actually is getting a ton of space. Ozil has been a total boss, though. Walcott offers nothing defensively, but he's scoring goals again. Alexis looks injured and will probs be out for the next eight years. Fucking knew we shoulda started Owusu-Abeyie.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Green Light said:


> Vile behaviour from a vile club imo.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Putrid. We were lucky as fuck, there. Ref' was full on dogshit though and Wenger should go on protest silence. Giroud got booked because he had a ball kicked off his back. I don't even.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



> Newcastle United can confirm that Siem de Jong has suffered a pneumothorax (collapsed lung), similar to a previous complaint he suffered from while with Ajax in 2013.
> 
> De Jong has undergone surgery for the condition today (Tuesday) and is expected to be out for eight weeks.
> 
> The Dutch international said: "After four months of hard work getting back to full fitness it is such bad luck to suffer another setback.
> 
> "We are all hopeful that the surgery I have had will ensure I don't have any repeat of the condition in the future.
> 
> "It's very sad for me personally, especially since I was almost back in contention and feeling great. I'm sorry for my teammates, the Club and our fans that I'm not able to help the team for a little while longer.
> 
> "I am determined to come back stronger as soon as possible. Thank you to everyone for your support."


:jordan4

Oh boy. I wonder if we can get a refund. This one appears to be faulty.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Baloltelli. Bantz. Spurs lol.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*










Every year we seem to face Spurs just as the're being bigged up as the next big thing. 

And every year we put them back down to earth


----------



## Brock

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Who's this Balotelli kid? Another exciting prospect I hope, good to see him get his first PL goal.

Really good game tonight from both sides, but a great 3 points for the reds.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Emre Can and Ibe were our best players I thought. Can is an absolute quality player, so damn good. 

Sturridge did well, if he wasn't rusty he would have probably scored, so good to have him back. By far and away our best striker. 

Coutinho had a shocker, not his usual magical self tonight.

And Super Mario lol.


----------



## KME

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Great result, happy with that. Made it hard on ourselves at times, and some of Dowd's refereeing was appalling. Don't think anyone was expecting that midfield to work, so no surprises we got overrun a few times there. Though Spurs love for a sloppy square ball in the middle probably meant we could have had a couple more in the first half, Sturridge especially. 

Emre Can is just a fucking beast, blessing in disguise that Gerrard went off to move Can into midfield, cos no matter how much the midfield wasn't working I just couldn't see Brendan trusting Lovren in that back 3, but fair play to him he didn't put a foot wrong. Pleased for Mario too, certainly not the solution, but maybe an option to partner Sturridge in a different system when things aren't working, they linked up well against Spurs earlier in the season. 

Got some real exciting young talent in the team, and a front line of Sterling, Ibe and Sturridge with Coutinho in the team to could be fucking frightening. So much pace. All seems to be coming together at the right time, fingers crossed.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I told you guys Balotelli would come good.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Not sure if how predictable that was makes it better or worse. We just gave them acres of space on the right to put in crosses in the first half and paid for it. Albeit given some of the saves he made you might have thought Green was the 6 8 keeper. Ah well.


----------



## DA

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Ibe and Can :bbrown3

Dowd had an absolute laugh tonight. He wasn't gonna give the pelanty for the foul on Sturridge until the linesman waved for it. Gave a bullshit freekick to Spurs from which they scored their 2nd, and if you were to give that freekick for Gerrard coming in through the back of Kane (even though it was more from the side), 5mins later a Spurs defender does the same tackle on Sturridge in the box, even more through the back than Gerrard, and he gives nothing. Twat

Really wish that Sturridge backheel went in. I've been driving the Kane bandwagon from the very beginning but the comms are starting to annoy me by screaming his name every time he takes a shot, even from ridiculous angles :rudy

yay Balotelli


----------



## Vader

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Mirroring the Can love. Looks good now, imagine he'll be spectacular in a few years.

Ibe has had two good games in a row, I'm sure Fanjawi is wanking himself to death.

Gerrard leaving will help in the long run, he's taking up a space at this point. 

They're still wank.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Ibe is learning to look up while dribbling. He's going to be a very good player.

Can is a boss, good to see him getting some recognition. 

Moreno has settled in nicely at left back, very solid game once again. 

Mignolet had a very good game as well. His save from Lamela i think it was, was superb and he's been far more in control when handling crosses. Clearly something he's been working on in training and its paying off.


----------



## united_07

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565284125893201923
:lmao


----------



## Vader

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Love that man.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Impolite said:


> I told you guys Balotelli would come good.


How the hell is one goal coming good?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I only saw the last 10/15 minutes of the Liverpool game because I was watching the North London team that actually matters, but Liverpool fans don't strike me as being silly when they talk about Can as their future Matic. And it's not often that happens.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Ibe, Markovic, and Can all young players who looked very good for us today. Think it was good to see what Can can do as the more defensive midfielder with Lucas out and he looked solid, thankfully Lovren didn't make any mistakes while he was filling in. 

I was bothered when Sturridge came off for Balo but then I was on my knees over him scoring the winning goal, so elated, with the assist coming from another sub in Lallana. Was annoyed by Brendao's sub choices in the Everton match but he made the right decisions here. 

Mignolet was great today with a lot to do, a shame our defenders let him down on the set piece.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Joel said:


> How the hell is one goal coming good?


Two words. Floodgates. Open.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

yeah just like when he got that goal ages ago against Ludogorets? :lol


----------



## Destiny

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Bet you're covered in salt Renegade.

Remember people on here like Rockhead, Joel and a few other saying that Markovic was a bad player. Could see the potential in him and now his playing quite well. Let's hope he can keep that up.

Can is a beast and so was Mignolet today. Ibe has great tekkers and Lovren is still alive. So is Balotelli apparently. 

Good win and need to keep this form to make fourth. Race for fourth is the most exciting part of the league at the moment.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Great win. So glad Allen never came on today.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Silent Alarm said:


> So Louis has had his "Fachts" moment. Handed out sheets to the journalists at the press conference refuting Big Sam's long ball claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your press officer is making faces like that, it's not a good sign.


Itsh shum good philoshophie, yesh.

I am okay with playing ugly so long as he manages a top 4 finish. Last season, I gave up on making it to a CL spot, this season, I am giving up on "playing attractive" and focus on hoofin' it through Fellaini to 4th spot. 

All that's needed are some little changes like dropping RVP and playing Herrera. Top 4 would be, honestly speaking, something we do not deserve atm (considering other teams are playing more attractive football), but something we need.

Nothing less than a 3-0 win over Burnley, hopefully.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Destiny said:


> Remember people on here like Rockhead, Joel and a few other saying that Markovic was a bad player. Could see the potential in him and now his playing quite well. Let's hope he can keep that up.


Never said he was a bad player, iirc. I said he was not playing very well and that I didn't think he was going to be a great player, because he lacks a lot of technique.

And I'm failing to see what he did yesterday that has people excited. Well done for the goal, but Lloris cocked it up. Did well to stretch the game. But that's all I remember that was good from him. He lost the ball a lot and he missed a glorious chance to cross it to Sturridge, because he probably didn't have the technique to make the cross.

He shows a lot of energy, which is good, but in possession he is still lacking.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

The thing that confuses me about Markovic is his technique is great when passing at times. He hits a ball really well with one touch layoffs, and often weights them perfectly. Then you see him take a first touch and it's just completely different. He reminds me so much of a kid playing, especially with the way he runs. I think he'll be a good player, but he definitely needs to tighten up.

Can is proper boss. There were bits of it earlier in the season, but he's playing consistently well through games now. We could do with three or four of him. Two in defence and two in midfield.


----------



## DA

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

If Markovic turns out to be some kinda Kuyt type player with blistering pace, then that's alright by me

Is anyone else enjoying this wild ride of emotions on which Sakho is taking us? He does so many crazy things and I've never seen a player more determined to play the ball out from the back and avoid hoofing, which often leads him into danger, but his defensive side of the game is really good (bar losing Kane for the goal last night, but Kane is a GOD and his footwork was too GOAT)

I'm more than happy to put up with the crazy if his defending stays at a decent level


----------



## Rush

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I really don't mind Sakho. He looks unco as fuck but to be honest he really doesn't get himself into much trouble playing it out at all. He just looks more awkward than most :draper2


----------



## seabs

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

*Can someone actually explain what is good about Markovic besides his energy? I'm all for difference of opinions but I genuinely do not at all see where the praise comes from besides he works hard and has pace because his final ball is utter dross the vast majority of the time. If he sorts that out then yeah he could be a good hand but that's a pretty major thing to have to sort out at the level he's at. " He shows a lot of energy, which is good, but in possession he is still lacking." sums it up perfectly. Can has to moved up to CM next season right? He's clearly not a top level CB but he looks neat on the ball. Ibe has potential but like most wingers his age his decision making in the final third lets him down too much. That's what separates most of these kids from those who make it and those who don't. Lel at the Ballotelli bandwagon rolling again because he scored a tap in. kay

Should be a comfortable win tonight as we're a totally different team at home and Burnley leak too many goals to block us out. Would be nice if someone reminded Van Gaal about the concept of width and wingers though. *


----------



## Rush

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Actually i think if Can worked on his defending a bit more then he's perfect at CB when we play 3 at the back. He is a better CM but i'd prefer to have Lucas/Hendo in there, with Lallana, Coutinho or Sterling ahead of them

As far as Markovic goes, i like the bloke. He is nowhere near a finished article atm but he's also 20 years old. He has plenty of time to develop his game. Yes he's quick, yes he has that energy and what he lacks most of all isn't so much a lack of skill on the ball but a lack of composure. The talent is there and against sides that give his space and time he shows it.


----------



## Goku

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Can will not play CB forever. He'll eventually want to transition back into CM.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*










Fraudbert OUT. An even bigger FRAUD than :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Super hyped to see this Cuadrado/Willian/Hazard combo. Pls don't let me down.

Edit: 'Super'? I've been reading too many Seabs posts. Good Lord.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Fabregas back on the bench too :bbrown3


----------



## united_07

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Herrera on the bench, Rooney in midfield and van persie and falcao up front.....


----------



## obby

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

#FreeAnder imo


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Paul Lambert - Aston Villa manager 2012-2015

RIP leave the braveories alone.


----------



## Punkamaniac

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Can't believe Ander Herrera can't seem to get a game at Manchester United.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Herrera's on now for Blind. Unbelievable we have both in the team and yet field only one, preferring Rooney at CM.

This really takes the cake. LvG's learned *squat* from the West Ham game. Same old line-up, same old "philosophy", not even an acknowledgement of the flaws in the previous game. Falcao and RVP look like tortoises with iron legs next to Danny Ings. Next half we switch to Long Ball United and hoof it to Fellaini, I guess.

I expected him to move Rooney up front; Burnley's defense is not that good and the fact that we have had chances despite playing an average game shows it. But no idea why he's stubbornly going with RVP. I did not believe that an experienced manager would be so immature as to show partiality as some articles suggested, but whatever the fuck the solution is, playing RVP does not include a part of it.

Burnley look every bit like they can score again. Lose or Draw this and it will be Moyes 2.0 for the rest of the season.

EDIT: Well, Smalling's enjoying his day. Still no thanks to LvG's tactics.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I feel like the thread title is outdated. Surely an Emre Can pun would be appropriate at this juncture.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



steamed hams said:


> Paul Lambert - Aston Villa manager 2012-2015
> 
> RIP leave the braveories alone.


The highlight of his reign had to be the PLETHORA of home wins. 

Lambert's a perfect example of how different types of man management have completely opposite affects on different standards of players. Also another member of the 'good in Oxfam but shit with Don King's wallet' brigade. I'm very interested to see where he ends up next.

Randy Lerner also needs to take a lot of responsibility for Villa's current position; for not sacking Lambert earlier, while also failing to invest (this season) what most lower mid table clubs spend to compete each season. Having stated that, I guess you can't blame him based on Lambert's transfer record over the past 2 1/2 years, although Lerner might have a bigger price to pay if he can't sell the club (the root of Villa's problems) and Villa go down. 

I suppose if Lambert had one real defence it's that Lerner put a fair amount of pressure on him to reduce the wage bill, but then again that was a remit given to him upon flying from the Canaries' nest, so it's his own fuckern fault really. 

I still think he's an idiot for leaving us when we were willing to give him AT LEAST a similar long term budget to the one he knew that he would have to work with at Villa, but with much less expectations (why not wait for an offer from a club with a bigger budget?). I guess a part of it was falling out with our board because of ego issues on both sides. It's a shame because both parties have ended up far worse off ever since they split. Lambert's spell at Villa was everything that his magical time at Norwich wasn't. Quite fittingly, Aston's favourite heavy metal sons released an album that would best describe this contrast.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Van Gaal is shit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Cech so legendary :mj2 May have just played his way back to the #2 spot after Courtois' ridiculous keeping last Saturday. Saved us big time there.

What a massive goal from :willian That one must hurt City.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

We won't get champions league because koeman can't get a team to construct an attack to save their lives. Playing against 9 men and never looked like scoring. We've gotten by on the quality of our back 7. And refusing to play Tadic and then sticking him out wide shows he has no grasp on an attacking system. In a 4-3-3 the attacking two on either side of the striker are not supposed to be touch line wingers. Pelle has no support anywhere near him. Infuriating.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

thug life chelsea

rousey on watch


----------



## Bungle Bear

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I'm not surprised Lambert was sacked once the price of staying in the Premiership just got more lucrative (TV rights). I predict more managers will go and sooner in the season too, over the next few years due to the deal.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Lambert had to be sacked. They need to hope something can spark a revival but I don't think he's the problem and I do think Villa are absolutely fucked.

Lambert biggest money signing was £10m. That was Benteke, who's generally been a success. That's a shocking lack of investment for a PL club as established as Villa. He was also clearly tasked with reducing a horrendously inflated wage bill from previous regimes. With the likes of Dunne, Collins, Warnock, Ireland, Makoun, Given, N'Zogbia, Bent and Hutton amongst the highest earners, any club would be pretty fucked. You can say he spent £25m in his first season but he was restricted to buying a certain type of player with a capped wage.

He invested a lot of time in those younger players and while they showed potential they just didn't develop. Meanwhile the likes of Agbonlahor got worse with every season and most of the players listed previously simply fell off a cliff.

Lerner has crippled the club with his decisions since O'Neill left along with some wildly poor investments. He's pretty much pulled the plug on investing in new players since. It was almost like they were making a point of that with some of the dross they brought in in the summer. Players who were probably struggling just to find a club. 

It's a sorry situation. Their squad is awful bar about 4 or 5 players and some of those are either injured or coming off bad injuries. They risk losing all of them with relegation. If they do go down I don't think they'll be back anytime soon.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

No enjoyment watching United these days.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*










Doesn't even get booked..


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Please stop leading this campaign against Chelsea.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Irish Jet said:


> Lambert had to be sacked. They need to hope something can spark a revival but I don't think he's the problem and I do think Villa are absolutely fucked.


He was definitely a problem, one that can be fixed and save Villa short term, but long term these problems will still exist as long as Lerner owns Villa and continues with the budget downsizing.



> Lambert biggest money signing was £10m. That was Benteke, who's generally been a success. That's a shocking lack of investment for a PL club as established as Villa. He was also clearly tasked with reducing a horrendously inflated wage bill from previous regimes. With the likes of Dunne, Collins, Warnock, Ireland, Makoun, Given, N'Zogbia, Bent and Hutton amongst the highest earners, any club would be pretty fucked. You can say he spent £25m in his first season but he was restricted to buying a certain type of player with a capped wage.


I agree that Lambert was obviously given a glass window in regards to the quality of player he could sign, but he still signed a lot of dross which wasn't close to average prem quality, despite having a budget that should have allowed for that despite the restrictions placed upon it. He was naive as fuck going with the lower league young gems movement in particular, because he didn't have the time or appropriate stage to bed them in in the same manner that he did at Norwich.

The whole bomb squad scenario was a huge issue, because freezing those players out in an attempt to move them on while developing a new team meant there wasn't really a way back for a lot of those players if the new team failed (which it did).



> He invested a lot of time in those younger players and while they showed potential they just didn't develop. Meanwhile the likes of Agbonlahor got worse with every season and most of the players listed previously simply fell off a cliff.


As mentioned before, he was silly to believe he could turn lower league youngsters into polished prem players in a quick enough time frame given the difficult situation Villa were already in. However, his hand was definitely forced with the Villa youth academy prospects who won the FA youth academy league in 07/08. Baker and Clark look poor/mediocre at prem level atm.

With players such as Gabby (never rated him tbf, a generally skilless athlete) declining you can also blame that on Lambert's man management. It's his job to keep the players motivated. Benteke had a great first season but has generally not looked too commited to Villa's cause since then. Again, it was Lambert's job to keep him ticking over.



> Lerner has crippled the club with his decisions since O'Neill left along with some wildly poor investments. He's pretty much pulled the plug on investing in new players since. It was almost like they were making a point of that with some of the dross they brought in in the summer. Players who were probably struggling just to find a club.


Yeah that's pretty much spot on imo. MON was slagged off for leaving Villa at the time he did, but he definitely saw the writing on the wall as far as Lerner's investment went (tbf MON wasted a lot of money on dross such as Knight, Davies, Harewood, Luke Young, Shorey and Reo Coker).



> It's a sorry situation. Their squad is awful bar about 4 or 5 players and some of those are either injured or coming off bad injuries. They risk losing all of them with relegation. If they do go down I don't think they'll be back anytime soon.


The only positive of relegation I can think of is that it could allow the new manager to develop a team with the likes of Steer, Clark, Baker, Lowton, Bennett, Westwood, etc. Then again, I'm not sure if those players would even end up being top players at championship level, Westwood aside.


----------



## Dell

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

The Villa situation is crazy, I don't get how the owner allowed them to get so shite over the past 4 years, it's like he lost interest in the club totally. 

One of the only clubs ran worse than mine, unlucky Villa fans. If they go down they will miss out on this TV deal, + parachute payments have been reduced, + their squad doesn't look like it has much bouncebackability.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

my god we were awful today, just so devoid of ideas and such. how does LvG not go with Blind/Herrera together in CM with either Rooney or Mata in front of them is baffling if he wants to play wingers too.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

For the longest time I thought we were heading for a scoreless draw. Big, big save by Cech. Willian with a huge goal. Great thing Diego Costa is back now, Remy doesn't get into good places like Costa does. Still 7 points clear, and no woat FA Cup to worry about this weekend. Time for some Champions League FITBA.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

decided to actually play decent football in the 2nd half. and we win 4-1. amazing how playing to your strengths works sometimes.

defence is still a real problem, although mangala had a good game, the other 3 were horrible. zaba repeatedly got done by moses, kolarov was barely at left back all game and got done repeatedly and vinny in any long ball/set piece situation is a disaster waiting to happen. should've gotten something on the cross for the crouch goal, and was lucky that mangala was paying attention when he missed another easy header and diouf went through.

sagna demi mangler clichy should be the backline against newcastle, but it won't be. belgian shrek and his golden pass won't allow it. dinho and nando had good games, even if dinho can't pass. nasri, silva and milner were all great, and kun was too. except for his insanely stupid handball for a ball already going into the net.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Villa with 3 points from their last 10 prem games, surprised it took them this long to dump Lambert. 

The run in for CL spots should be pretty good. 5 teams for 2 spots, only 5 points from 3rd to 7th. Hopefully Liverpool can keep up this run of form. Nothing would amuse me more than United, Arsenal and Spurs all missing CL fitba :brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

We're not getting top 4. We should but we won't. Not if Rooney carries on being our first choice CM and we continue to shoehorn big name attackers into the team for the sake of it. We've played two up front all season long, without any of our strikers really excelling. 

The football we're playing is terrible. 16 from 9 games isn't too bad but when you look at the fixtures in that time, it's really poor. 

We're going to be decimated in March and April playing like this. I really expected some progress but it isn't there. We've regressed since the Liverpool game, bizarrely.

I suspect everyone will be calling for LVG by the end of the season. He's lost the plot completely.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Irish Jet said:


> We're going to be decimated in March and April playing like this. I really expected some progress but it isn't there. We've regressed since the Liverpool game, bizarrely.
> 
> I suspect everyone will be calling for LVG by the end of the season. He's lost the plot completely.


We've done the opposite. Pretty sure we haven't lost since the United game, and while we've dropped points we shouldn't have we've still been travelling well.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*










wooo


----------



## KME

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

We played pretty well in certain ways at Old Trafford. Was one of the strangest 3-0 defeats I've ever seen, if Sterling was a better finisher and we didn't defend so horrifically I think we could have won that game (I know that's a lot of ifs and buts). Doesn't surprise me at all that United have regressed and we've improved since, we started playing much better football around that time and haven't lost since. With Sturridge back, if he can stay fit, I'd be very annoyed to not finish above United, the football they play just hurts to watch. Hilarious that a team can spend that amount of money and play worse than when they were managed by David fucking Moyes.

It'll be close though, cos United do seem to just be sneaking points when they're not playing well.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Irish Jet said:


> We're not getting top 4. We should but we won't.Not if Rooney carries on being our first choice CM and we continue to shoehorn big name attackers into the team for the sake of it. We've played two up front all season long, without any of our strikers really excelling.
> 
> The football we're playing is terrible. 16 from 9 games isn't too bad but when you look at the fixtures in that time, it's really poor.
> 
> We're going to be decimated in March and April playing like this. I really expected some progress but it isn't there. We've regressed since the Liverpool game, bizarrely.
> 
> I suspect everyone will be calling for LVG by the end of the season. He's lost the plot completely.


Well, regardless of top 4 discussions, just assuming the way we play now is gonna continue into March and April, its not as bad as it looks. Away form is atrocious and at Home now United play awful football that's admittedly getting undeserved results. 

Of those tough fixtures, Spurs and City will be at OT - we can probably sneak a win over Spurs with that advantage. City would be very difficult if they peak again, but since its OT, I'd say a draw is possible. 

Of course, we would definitely lose at the Bridge and unfortunately, Anfield as well with this form. That's a given. Lose at Anfield, and that's when the house of cards would start to crumble. Its gonna be another crucial game.

All this assuming that LvG does not do anything to change the current style of play - it shouldn't be like this. No excuses at all considering the Back 4 looks more or less settled (barring first half against Burnley which also had Evans) and though the strikers are misfiring, he still has enough options to pick from to get the goals. Midfield options of Herrera, Fellaini and the more defensive Blind/Carrick looks decent enough to hold on to top 4 finish if used properly.

But its quite unbelievable that out of all the teams contending for the 3rd and 4th spots, we are the best placed atm, have the best names on paper and yet the weakest team to contest the spots as well. LvG is mostly to blame for this, though the forwards should share some of it.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Our last 10 games of this season are not great looking at fixture list, have 6 games v other top 7 clubs in league (not including saints who we have faced 2 times already this season) in a 2 month spell from mid March to May.

We have got spurs at home & Liverpool away in March back to back. In April have man city at home then Chelsea away the very next weekend after that then have Everton away the following weekend after that, 3 huge games in a row right their. And in May in the last game at OT of the season is Arsenal which could decide quite a lot tbh. The Other 4 games in those 10 are v hull away, palace away, WBA home & villa at home. Those 4 sides who all could be trying to survive the drop realistically speaking & those 4 matches are all played in April to May when crazy results start happening left, right & center. 

Performing well means bugger all now. All that counts is getting points on the board, if said to me going he like shit till May have near on heart attack every week but scrap 4th I will take it. March to May is when we/any side need go on a run of wins & whatever team does that will grab 3rd & 4th this season. 

Just look at arsenal in previous few seasons nowhere but just hanging around 4th spot then bang hit good form in last 2-3 months of season & grab 4t at death. As long as any team is in the hunt till that point no matter where are in league you always have a chance. 

Will also be other factors to when it comes to later parts in this season. Like for example spurs & Liverpool do have EL fixtures which is another route into Cl if win that that is if can't get into a CL domestically, arsenal are in the CL got one of the more "nicer" games on paper v Monaco & could go deep if draw kind enough to them & they don't cock it up either. While us & saints have no European football to worry about, so can rest & prepare for each game each weekend. All of which could prove be vital aspects of deciding who gets CL spots. My guess is maybe 70 points will get you 4th spot this season. All 5 sides will drop points & lose games from now till end of season & be lot of shocks along way & big results to. Be nice if was league title race going on at same time but top 4 battle will be quite exciting for neutrals & 2 sides who nick 3rd & 4th in the end. 

Next weekend could prove to be important actually (all important games Tbf from now on) but we have Swansea away, saints are at home to Liverpool, spurs have west ham at home while arsenal are away to palace.


----------



## DA

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I heard today that this is the first time in Prem history that there hasn't been a Scottish manager

23 years, but if you include all they years of the First Division pre-Premierleague, I bet it could be the first time in over half a century or more :woah

They had a good run. RIP


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I'll just have to carry the ball when I get the call, then. It's a lot to ask of a degenerate sociopathic alcoholic, but someone has to do it. 

S'alright, Moyes will be back to manage the Spuds whenever a big team come knocking for Poch.


----------



## Curry

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

FWIW, 1984 was the last time there were no Scottish managers in the top flight in England. Don Mackay taking over Coventry started the streak.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*










Nige and his mate need to calm down :woah


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

United will fall over the line for top four. They were toss in games before they played us, but they were somehow picking up points then and they are now.

I think we've given teams too much of a head start for top four, and Europa League may be the best way to qualify for the Champions League. I wasn't that arsed if we made it again after how disappointing the performances were this season - being there for just the group stages hardly seems worth it, because you're not really competitive - but the extra income CL brings means it's almost necessary to facilitate upgrades to the squad. I'd like to see us make a real go at the Europa League, although I wouldn't start Sturridge in it next week.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566004380688977922


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Andy Carroll injured again, out for the rest of the season apparently. He's done. Liverpool ruined him.


----------



## Dell

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Green Light said:


> Andy Carroll injured again, out for the rest of the season apparently. He's done. Liverpool ruined him.


20 league goals since he left us in January 2011

Best transfer we ever made. Ashley laughing all the way to the bank again.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

The 15 million we got for him looks fantastic in retrospect. Mind you, I thought 15 million was generous at the time it happened too.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Dunno guys.

Torres + £7m for Suarez and Carroll was good business.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

After LVG's little episode, BBC produced these general prem long ball and short pass stats which I found interesting:

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/31428316

The way that Hughes has transformed Stoke while gaining better results than Pulis will continue to be overlooked by most. Taking Stoke from being the most direct team in the league, to a side that makes good attempts to play a shorter passing game, with less than a £10 million spend on transfers (not taking net into account) over four transfer windows is great. 

It sounds even better when you consider that Pulis had an £80 million + net spend over ten transfer window, which was generally used to buy mediocre cloggers. That's not meant to be a knock on Pulis who is obviously a decent manager in his own right, but just a fair comparison to show how well Hughes has done so far. However, we all know what Hughes is like with a big budget, so maybe it's for the best!

I'm also not surprised that WHU are so high up the first table and low on the second, especially when they've pretty much reverted back to type in the last couple of months. Their drop off in form could be a coincidence, but they were playing far less direct football at the start of the season and gaining great results. 

I think it's a shame that a lot of that has centred around the desire to fit Kevin Nolan into the starting XI. He typically doesn't help to keep lots of possession, but makes runs into opposition boxes onto knock downs. His form has been poor this season, so the change back in style wasn't warranted to shoe horn him in. It's made even more bizarre when considering Downing has often been shunted from the no.10 role for this to happen. Carroll looked good individually before his latest injury, but there's an argument to suggest that in playing to his strengths WHU might have compromised their own form.

The top five in the short passes table shouldn't really surprise anybody. Swansea (5th in that table) continue to be a shining example of how a small club with a low budget can play good football and succeed. However, such success with reliance on a particular style to that degree probably requires a root and branch of a club's footballing culture, which could be difficult to achieve while in the top flight. This is even more problematic when considering many chairmen with itchy trigger fingers strictly desire survival from relegation at all costs, with the tv money being a priority.

Despite that, QPR seem to be one of the most direct teams in the league, which again suggests that the issue isn't necessarily budget sizes (Burnley might argue otherwise), but dinosaur football managers.

What these stats ultimately show is that there is potential for a dramatic change in the overall style of English football. For reasonable comparisons from decade to decade (early to mid 90's lack of success in European football for English clubs doesn't count due to the Heysel related ban and its concequences which set English teams back in Europe), and in terms of how much the overall game has changed, English football has ultimately reached its nadir in the top flight this season, therefore I think it's necessary. The fact that a decent, but far from great, possession heavy Liverpool side nearly won the premier league last season with one world class player suggests that standards have declined drastically. A change could also help the National side in the long term. Money cannot be used as an excuse anymore.

*TL;DR: Long ball bad, short pass good and possibly cheap. Better league football is needed to help the English National team. The prem is crap quality wise. Hughes is underrated. Pulis spent a lot of money on shite. WHU should stick to what they were doing at the start of the season. How can you not like Swansea (not asking Cardiff fans)? More clubs need a good long term plan with patience. :arry is starring in a blockbuster film this June.*

PS: I hope everyone enjoys the ROMANCE of the FA cup on Valentine's Day :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

it's interesting, because obviously there's the overuse of it, plus there's an underuse in our case. even when we desperately need to score, we keep passing it around and rarely HOOOOOF it.

could also say that those managers dont know a different way. fat sam only changed his style a bit due to being forced by the owners. as soon as west ham are safe, he's reverted back and they are shit to watch again.

would also think that it's much more expensive to play that way because the guys who usually play it are the big bodied brits. the foreigners are, on average, most likely smaller but better with their feet. 

but it really is just a survival first tactic, it gets the ball out of problematic areas and gets it down there where random stuff can happen. it's easy to train and makes it someone elses problem for the usually limited defenders and midfield.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Yeah there are obvious cases when you have to go totally direct. I'm not suggesting that HOOFS should be cut out completely, but some teams and managers clearly overuse them when there isn't the need to. 

I guess you could say it's a very short term way of playing. As you suggested, it's easy to coach and can help teams get out of a problematic situation when they need a quick turn around in fortunes. But in the long term it's going to hit a glass ceiling and fans are likely to tire of it quickly. I guess that links back to my point about clubs needing patience to make it work, although I suppose WHU (Brady and the Daves, not including the fans) have been very patient with Allardyce.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Short passing doesn't equate to "good football" though. 

United legitimately play the worst brand of football in the league. No cohesion, knock it about the back, hopeful ball forward eventually and pray the attacker makes something of it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

We weren't as possession-based as a lot of people believe last season. A lot of goals came from speed of passing opposed to holding the ball until an opening popped up. A quick look at Squawka says we had 54% possession in league games last season.

The BBC stats show that we favour short passing, which is obvious. Not sure I'd call us possession heavy though. Last year featured a change in direction, especially compared to the original Rodgers gameplan that wasn't as quick (despite always encouraging to turn and face forward).


----------



## Andre

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

@Irish Jet

It's certainly prefarable to aimless hoofing. So yes in this this context it is "good football", where I'm discussing how technically good football (keeping possession) tends to reap better results. United aren't actually shown to be that good at keeping the ball anyway, especially considering how much money they have available. Entertainment certainly comes into it, but that's a minor aside. Well done on ignoring the actual point of the post and being pedantic though :lol


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Aren't we top in possession? Or pretty close? Hence why we're top in long passes and 4th in short passes.

We're good at keeping the ball. But it's slow and directionless more often than not.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Yeah, United aren't really a long ball team. A lot of it seemed to be Sam saying long balls are effective to talk his own style up. United have been dross to watch because they lack any dynamism whatsoever, not because they lump the ball forward. They don't really go forward at all.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

8th in short passes, 13th in long balls, 13th in long passes.

Not suggesting United are a long ball team. Allardyce was talking bollocks. But they aren't up there in terms of short passing at all.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

We've played the most long passes, which Opta don't condsider the same as "long balls". That table was sorted by percentage.

Team
Long passes attempted
% passes long
Crystal Palace
1,736
21.83
Burnley
1,951
21.23
QPR
1,915
20.64
Leicester City
1,784
19.65
West Ham
1,701
18.80
Hull City
1,762
17.69
West Brom
1,809
17.20
Aston Villa
1,754
16.28
Sunderland
1,590
15.84
Newcastle
1,601
15.55
Stoke
1,519
15.18
Southampton
1,758
14.50
Manchester United
*1,960*
14.34
Everton
1,639
12.65
Tottenham
1,514
12.16
Swansea
1,436
11.93
Liverpool
1,449
11.59
Chelsea
1,458
10.85
Arsenal
1,136
8.62
Manchester City
1,250
8.46

Higher than anyone. A thousand of those are Rooney switching it to the wing though, before Valencia passes it backwards.

I knew that was going to look like fuckery. :lol


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Rooney to Valencia. Valencia to Jones. Jones holds it ... holds it ... HOLDS IT!


----------



## Andre

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

@Irish Jet

The attempted passes isn't the point of discussion, it's the tendency to use the ball in different ways, which is why I'm using stats that centre on how possession is used.

It's pointless comparing total passes attempted because some teams are better at winning the ball back than others, which affects possession. Some teams are also going to be better at keeping the ball with short passes. The point is just to show how a certain ethos can work if you stick to it.

This also relates back to the point about the prem not being very good atm, despite the huge amounts of tv money clubs are given. A team with high possession stats in the prem isn't necessarily that great with the ball. The opposition could be total shit. However, that also suggests that there has never been a better time to try a more advanced style of passing, if the tv money is used well.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

That was my point. We are good at keeping the ball, we just do nothing with it. 

I think possession is hugely overrated anyways. Villa bring crabs like Cleverley and suddenly they'll keep the ball better while offering less going forward. 

Edit: Yup, we're second in possession with City and I see Kiz has a lot of the same frustrations we do. They actually attack with some tempo though and have genuine world class talents in Silva and Aguero. Our attackers can create out of nothing but more often than not its slow, laboured dross.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Which goes to show that possession stats need actual context, like I said before. Not sure why possession stats were brought up anyway, because lots of possession doesn't automatically mean you are great at keeping it. The point is about how teams use the ball to try and keep it.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

So what stats show that we're not good at keeping the ball? 

I don't think we're good at using it, the goal is to score goals and we're pretty medicore at creating chances to score. But when we do try and keep the ball for the sake of it (Which LVG has said it's something he values, as has Blind and some other players) we generally do, and it's boring as fuck, then we'll go through periods of urgency and Fellaini will go up front. 

I think we're good at keeping the ball when we want to, not at using it effectively though.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I didn't say United weren't good at keeping the ball! I'm just saying that possession isn't the point of discussion and it's pointless discussing it as a stand alone point because there are too many variables involved. It was a response to your point about Villa and raw possession stats being overrated. I strongly agree and it's a point I've made many times before regarding Swansea in 11/12.

I agree that United aren't that good at using the ball, which also shows in the stats linked in the first post, but obviously in nowhere near as much detail as you garner from watching a game.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Andre said:


> *I didn't say United weren't good at keeping the ball! *I'm just saying that possession isn't the point of discussion and it's pointless discussing it as a stand alone point because there are too many variables involved. It was a response to your point about Villa and raw possession stats being overrated. I strongly agree and it's a point I've made many times before regarding Swansea in 11/12.
> 
> I agree that United aren't that good at using the ball, which also shows in the stats linked in the first post, but obviously in nowhere near as much detail as you garner from watching a game.





Andre said:


> United aren't actually shown to be that good at keeping the ball anyway


:carrick

This was really all I was disputing, other than that I think we generally agree on the same things.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Not that good doesn't equal not good. It helps when you read properly for context:



Andre said:


> [MENTION=207774]This also relates back to the point about the prem not being very good atm, despite the huge amounts of tv money clubs are given. A team with high possession stats in the prem isn't necessarily that great with the ball. The opposition could be total shit. However, that also suggests that there has never been a better time to try a more advanced style of passing, if the tv money is used well.


So yes in the prem United have good possession stats, but it doesn't mean they are automatically "great". Again that doesn't say "not good", as before. Reading comprehension can help you :brodgers


----------



## Kenny

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

west brom lads


----------



## KME

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Another good team out of the cup, fuck me I'll be gutted if we don't make a real go of this now. Fair play to West Brom but fuck me West Ham were dismal.

Looking forward to our game but not entirely optomistic, Palace are never easy and they've done pretty well since Pardiola came in. I'd like to think it was just Pulis that did us over last season, but when you think that we lost to them while they were managed by Neil fucking Warnock of all people you start to think they're becoming a bogey team. It seems to be the game every season that Dwight Gayle and Yannick Bolasie become world beaters as well. Just hoping we keep playing the way we have been, even though there will obviously be changes to the lineup.


----------



## rikers10

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Get in such a great result for us today (Rovers) beating stoke 4-1 at home, Josh King was unstoppable!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Pity he went off injured. Even if he is fit and after that performance, I'm sure BoreYa will bring Brown The Bully back in, along with his other favourites, Captain Calamity & Steele.

Two Prem wins against 10 men for over 45 minutes. Hard to get carried away by it tbh, especially when all the solid performers in the cup so far will be dropped to make way for the under-performing BoreYa favourites.


----------



## rikers10

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Nige™ said:


> Pity he went off injured. Even if he is fit and after that performance, I'm sure BoreYa will bring Brown The Bully back in, along with his other favourites, Captain Calamity & Steele.
> 
> Two Prem wins against 10 men for over 45 minutes. Hard to get carried away by it tbh, especially when all the solid performers in the cup so far will be dropped to make way for the under-performing BoreYa favourites.


Yeah no doubt Bowyer will bring back he's old favourites, Hanley needs to be dropped he is our defensive weak link, Duffy showed today why he should be in the starting line up with Kilgallon, I think Taylor was tremendous, started off a bit shaky but grew into the game, Not seen the sort of bounce and smiles on peoples faces down at ewood since Pre Kean era, Well done to the team, just please please please bowyer don't bring hanley back into the side!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I would laugh heartily if Sturridge broke both of his arms. Stupid choreographed shit.


----------



## KME

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Made up with that result. Difficult tie but we killed the game late on, was worried we were going to invite them onto us, and they had quite a lot of attackers on. Not the best performance going forward but couldn't care less. Balotelli seems to be getting himself more involved and Lovren was good when he came on too, especially considering Can and Skrtel weren't having great games and Sakho had picked up a knock. 

Celebration between Moreno and Sturridge was fucking gold too, even though anyone who saw the training ground video would have expected it. 

Got such a good chance to win this now, was nice to see Stoke go out earlier, wouldn't have fancied them away from home next.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Silent Alarm said:


> I would laugh heartily if Sturridge broke both of his arms. Stupid choreographed shit.












The 2nd half performance was amazing. We completely and utterly took Palace out of the game after we scored the 2nd.

Gayle also needs a beating.


----------



## DA

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I wish Skrtel would wait until we are like 4-0 up in a game before letting his inner donkey out for a breath of fresh air

THE MIG <3

Should have scored in the first half. Lallana has to score that chance from 6 yards out and Sturridge should have had a pelanty :kobe

Great second half performance


----------



## KME

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Almost forgot about the penalty. That referee was a fucking idiot all round really. 

Not as big of a twat as Dwight Gayle tho.


----------



## ΤheDude

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Great game from the lads today...Dat Sturridge and Moreno dance..Pure gold


----------



## seabs

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

*Erm I hope Moreno picks up a hefty ban for that disgraceful act of racisms right in front of Sturridge. Monkey gestures are so 2010.*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

RTHANK GOD THE FA PARDEW PALACE CUP RUN IS OVER. I THINK I WOULD'VE BEN PHYSICALLY VOMIT IF I HAD TO SEE THAT STUPID HEADER ONE MORE TIME :BRAUDHGERS


----------



## Nige™

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



rikers10 said:


> Yeah no doubt Bowyer will bring back he's old favourites, Hanley needs to be dropped he is our defensive weak link, Duffy showed today why he should be in the starting line up with Kilgallon, I think Taylor was tremendous, started off a bit shaky but grew into the game, Not seen the sort of bounce and smiles on peoples faces down at ewood since Pre Kean era, Well done to the team, just please please please bowyer don't bring hanley back into the side!


No doubt Captain Calamity will come back into the side. He did after Duffy got MOTM against Swansea in the last round. Eastwood & Henley will get shafted again for Steele & Lowe or Baptiste. Taylor probably too for Conway, but with Marshall injured, he might stay in, or Cairney will get plonked wide again for Spearing to come back in. If Brown comes in for Rudy or King though... :cussin:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

BRAVE Tim was BRAVE enough to sign a deal with Villa until 2018.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Silent Alarm said:


> I would laugh heartily if Sturridge broke both of his arms. Stupid choreographed shit.


Just because if Falcao wanted to do a celebration with one of his defenders they would both forget about it in the month it takes between goals is no need to be mad son.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Gerrard fucking off galvanised Liverpool. Light at the end of the tunnel.

They're much better without him and have been for a while.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Emre Can is easily better than Gerrard as DM. Easily. Liverpool might just get top 4 at this rate if they keep Gerrard out. Hopefully at United's expense


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*










dat parka :heskeymania


----------



## ΤheDude

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

For some odd reason I agree..Gerrard must stay on the bench..We're going to need one or two experienced players since the squad is full young players, but at this point, Gerrard leaving is the right thing.



Can is a freaking monster..And he's only 21..Damn


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

So thankful that Tim had the GUT to get down to the changing room at half time, even though he was watching from the stands and hasn't properly started as manager yet.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Villa already have BRAVERY. Now they're getting some GUT and PASSION :banderas


----------



## Shepard

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

we're getting completely bossed by bradford.


----------



## KME

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

If Bradford get through this I really wouldn't fancy a game at Valley Parade, fucking state of that pitch, would be hard to get any kind of passing game going.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Bradford are winning it all, lads.

:mj2


----------



## KME

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Arsenal playing ridiculously well against Boro, just made a difficult tie on paper look like a piece of piss for half an hour. Great finish for the second goal, not sure what the defense was up to though.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



KME said:


> If Bradford get through this I really wouldn't fancy a game at Valley Parade, fucking state of that pitch, would be hard to get any kind of passing game going.


United should thrive on that pitch then.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

That was less tricky than I expected it to be. First half was one of those "professional, businesslike" performances, but we were 2-0 up against Brighton and cruising then as well, and that wound up being way more squeaky bum than it should've. We played some really nice stuff, even though Boro never offered much in response. Ozil is playing right now like he was in the first half of last season. It's gorgeous. Him and Alexis are starting to click together and they'll be making beautiful fitba babies soon enough. They almost did a few times tonight until some other scrub got in the way (plus Mejias had a strong game, tbf). Giroud loves those kind of finishes coming off the near post run. That's about four this season. I don't think there's another striker in any of the major leagues that does it as often (that's not a roundabout way of saying "Giroud is underrated" or whatever, but it's true and he's really intelligent in the box). Good performance. Bradford will end up wining the whole thing, but this is really Liverpool, United or ours to lose.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

is the draw right after the last match of the round?


----------



## DA

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Around 7.30 DA time tomorrow, breh

Just before the Preston/Utd game


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Monday night FA Cup games are WOAT. Same goes for them delaying the draw.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Arsenal/Liverpool tie incoming. Gerrard's finna win it on his 48th birthday and I'll projectile vomit over him from wherever I happen to be at that point in time (preferably under a rock in a massive cavern at the bottom of an ocean on the furthest away planet of the furthest away solar solar system, which will be just about the only place far enough away to escape the insufferable Liverpool fans* on that day). 






















*I'm not talking about any Liverpool fans specifically from here*, btw.






















*Donnahue you are terrible.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

just for that, i'll make myself unbearable


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

That's like a zebra saying, "I'll make myself striped and incredibly appetising to cheetahs and such." You're a Liverpool zebra and I'm the awesome cheetah and you will be unbearable to me given my fitba fandom by default.

It's what you are, and it's in my makeup to hate you.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*


----------



## DA

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Decent FA Cup draw that

:dance2


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Think it'll be a pool-arse final


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Things I could be doing instead of watching our abysmal philosophy of football... watching Alan Partridge Mid-Morning Matters, Trailer Park Boys, Angry Video Game Nerd, Parks & Recreation, The Office (both UK and US), WWE Attitude Era or The Rock DVD's. Fuck you for making me watch this uncreative snoozefest. Still, at least I'm drunk... see Blind fall on his ass that was hilarious.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Why are you drunk on a Monday evening?

But yes. United are terrible to watch. I really ought to turn the channel.

Edit: Good goalkeeping de Gea :Jordan


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Fucking hell

Fuck off Grayson


----------



## DA

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Arsenal worry me, brehs

Would be nice if Utd could knock them out for us

K thx bye


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Van Gaal out. Fuck this shit.


----------



## united_07

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

why not bring Wilson on up front instead of sticking Fellaini up there


oh and martin keown is fucking shite on commentary


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Herrera saves LvG again. That should get him dropped for the rest of the season.

Ineffectual forwards, the whole lot. 

Young looks sharp. Hopefully he has that form still intact for the rest of the season.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Lol at that tackle

Davies should be off

Edit: AFRO


----------



## united_07

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Keown: "For me that just catches the wall"

replay then shows the ball going probably two feet over the wall


Also how the fuck wasnt that a second yellow for Davies?


----------



## DA

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Silent Alarm said:


> Van Gaal out. Fuck this shit.


:lelbron



united_07 said:


> why not bring Wilson on up front instead of sticking Fellaini up there


:lelbron


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Lol at that dive

Lol at keown covering for him


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Keown can't even tell how many fingers he's supposed to have, the razor-jawed porridge gobbler. 

Old Trafford or not, we shouldn't lose to this United team. We will, but we shouldn't.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Preston, Kevin Davies and Martin Keown can all collectively go fuck themselves.


----------



## seabs

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

*Keown said Valencia had quality in the final third, Rooney had that extra burst of pace others don't, Rooney wasn't offside for the 1st and thought Rooney was the best Utd player on the pitch. And those are just the highlights. Children are starving to death and money is being given to him to spew that nonsense. 

Garbage again from everyone not named Daley Blind who was brilliant. Herrera was much better than the rest too tbf. Fellaini does well when he plays where he should be and doesn't have to move with the ball. Oh the difference it makes when we utilise some width. He won't learn anything from it though. Rooney total garbage even up front. Lucked the fuck out on the 1st. No contact for the pen but duh he takes him out if he doesn't jump over him. Rooney so shit he can't even take contact for a penalty properly. 1 defeat in 19 playing like we are is remarkable. We should get an award for that.*


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Phil & Woy:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Watching these English people justifying that dive is hilarious. 

"He would have had his leg snapped" - Phil Neville


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Phil Neville is a genuine retard, tbf.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Joel said:


> Why are you drunk on a Monday evening?
> 
> But yes. United are terrible to watch. I really ought to turn the channel.
> 
> Edit: Good goalkeeping de Gea :Jordan


Good question Joel... I am drunk because I am on annual leave this week and I knew tonights football would be dire! Still, we won, Herrera is a life saviour and best of all it's pancake day tomorrow... get the fuck in!


----------



## The Monster

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

1st half was woeful all the ball no actual penetration, preston where happy to contain & just waiting hit us either on break or with a set play. Rooney movement was sharp at times little burst pace still their when playing on shoulders of a defender what needs stop is dropping so deep when plays up top know likes collect ball but seriously its fucking annoying know exactly what going happen. So Rooney drops off goes in cm position looks to wide right area & tries ping a 45-60 yard pass to furtherest player out on the right side to whomever is their he cut across ball as well so lands at player never in front of ball who can take it on the run. The funny thing is when it works he then needs go up pitch to box ASAP instead admiring the damn pass. 

2nd half was like first half we never in game & preston went at us right away & players didn't settle & lost our heads & the defending on the goal is poor so many mistakes & DdG should save that shot from angle looks like DdG think he should leave it as going wide then sees its not so goes catch it & hits under side of his hand & goes in. Oddly it was best thing that happened to us in the game as it woke us up & forced us come out of our shells & start playing some decent football after that. 

Falcao going off was so badly needed. I was excited to see him with us this season thought he was real good buy & have a real star cf with us is what I thought but been disaster & feel So disappointed knowing what was & likely wont ever be again, the pace has gone totally, no physical strength at all, his mobility is non existent, his touch is worse then Rooney at his worst & attempt to link up is laughable basically all things he use be so good at are long gone. Still times when movement is there but very rare see them otherwise just a static cf whose only real quality is ability poach goals something he doesn't do well even now either, sigh. 

When falcao went off & young was brought on, with Felliani going up top with Rooney & di Maria going rw & young went to the lw. We had width & pace badly missing before that happened. See the difference that sub & switch up made to us was like chalk & cheese. People can moan all the like about Felliani but fact is playing him up top meant going more direct & wide men had someone to aim for & create havoc in the preston box from crosses. Young coming over to lw actually freed up shaw to, as young cutting in or his ability to play shaw in on his overlaps or darts inside meant shaw late runs from lb causing preston ton issues down that side also same happened on other flank with di Maria on right when cut in with ball Toni was on overlap as out ball & adding late runs thought it was interesting that LvG post match said he been working on that in training. 

Soon as the team tactics & sub was made & we scored the equaliser I knew we get more chances. Herrera goal killed off preston fans excitement & buzz preston players had about taking lead against us. Also Rooney not offside he needs be in gk eye line to be offside which his not so don't see the fuss. On Fellaini goal if that's given as foul I would be legit pissed off its slight nudge but come on the Preston player is in wrong body shape for starters & smallest of touches & hit the deck? Also I swear that same preston player elbowed Felliani in 1st half to? Also Rooney dived for the pen no doubt. Rooney expects contact from the gk & when doesn't come he hits the deck & every single player would do the exact same thing in exact same situation. On the replay its a not a pen but at first glance & speed that things were going at its a pen so what could ref do? Also like to know how & why Davis stayed on the pitch? 

Like I said above the team shape changing, with the sub & preston scoring made us play better & from that moment in we dominated the game & deserved to win the match. Didn't play well until we scored no denying that but afterwards looked a lot better, frustrating part is should be doing what did from 60th to end from start of games & do have that quality to do it but were just not which is due to bunch of reasons like team selection, tactics, the shape, the personal LvG is using & consistent switching between styles. 

But when get it right we so look the part & biggest thing I like is inner strength the team now carries compared to last season is vast it really is. LvG made big calls not always the most popular & can disagree with them but know what his still making big calls none the less his manager & his paid to so & he does. The clear lack of bottle to do that last season was something that frustrated me about DM a lot but LvG isn't like that at all. Winner is a habit & do so is huge part of football & any sport really. Take the performances away & 1 lose in 19 in all comps that's quite decent. How does any side build something as team if don't lay foundation down first? Winning ugly is huge deal everybody like to see own team play pretty football & win but not realistic & if played great stuff & finished 5th I be so bummed as we need CL & means LvG prob be let go & everybody will be thinking why didn't just tighten up a bit more to grab few more vital extra points. Not saying the football could be better which it totally can be but yeah like said if we bore our way to CL spot next season & even a fa cup win I will be doing backflips down street in celebration cos something important to build upon in the summer & for next season. 

So excited meet arsenal at OT, were in the fa cup QF for first time since 2008 as well & normally in fa cup QFs you want to be at home. Game against arsenal be interesting due to way arsenal now set up play quite deep but when played them at emirates LvG actually said screw possession aim win by hitting on break & it prob is the best way play v arsenal. So might force LvG into going away from possession styles game v arsenal & play game where we hit them with pace on the break. 

Also 2 things, firstly Keown is a right knob & secondly have say credit to Preston I thought they played well & fans were brilliant on the night to.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Gutted for North End. Same old shite though. Take the lead and shut up shop trying to hold, dropping deep and inviting teams on. Can't expect to get away with that against Man U for over 30 minutes. Well done Larry.(Y)


----------



## Destiny

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Had a draw on Preston/United and I thought I would win some cash when the score was 1-1 but quality prevailed in the end. United aren't playing well but are getting the job done. It'll be an interesting encounter between and Arsenal. Wenger's side playing the better football at the moment but you never know with this United team. 

Happy to have Blackburn at home but our away form has been just as good as of late. I'm expecting a tough encounter because it's the quarters and no match is easy at this stage. Should be able to get the job done though. 

The only thing that can hinder our form at the moment is our involvement in the Europa league. So many games to play in such little space and injuries to key players would be devastating. Let's just hope Rodgers utilises the team well enough to get us through a tough schedule. It's not going to be easy but I think our depth is good enough to keep this momentum going even with so many games to play.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*






try not to laugh too hard


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

:done

For that alone I want Chelsea to win.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

New manager syndrome for Villa and Sherwood hopefully.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

DdG
McNair jones rojo shaw 
Blind 
Herrera di Maria 
Felliani
Rooney RvP 

Subs - Adnan Mata young Valdez Falcao Toni & Smalling 

That's the Manchester United team to play Swansea today. Only gripe have is RvP in the starting 11 not something I agree with but believe might have a really good goal scoring record v Swansea in the PL? Also falcao shouldn't be on bench either Wilson should take his spot on it. 

Otherwise its a good team, both young & Toni will feel hard done by as both did very well when they played v Preston on Monday night but still great players have on bench if need to switch things up later on in the game. 

Not shocked went with diamond as Swansea like play through middle fair amount & keep compact shape with & without the ball so try out number then in that central area. Figured Felliani & Herrera would start since they played well enough v preston to start again but both give something to side in game like today that will be needed, Herrera work rate & aggression in cm area a must but also Felliani add a bit physical advantage to our game & give us target men to play to from set plays & direct balls to him since Swansea like us are not biggest if sides. 

Rooney up top the correct call need a CF who has a bit movement & bit pace spring in behind & since Swansea defence like push up from time to time that part of Rooney game will be important. 

At home Swansea like control game & play at own tempo when Chelsea got there last month went at them from start & a early goal killed them off. Just relentless & battered Swansea always best way to go at Swansea is not let them settle down cos good footballing team can easily create chances against us. Do think bony now being un available to them will be advantage to our defence who always struggle to deal with big physical cf like Bony is.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Herrera starting a PL game...










Really like the team. McNair coming in is a bit strange but he's done really well when given the chance there. Van Gaal seems to think he's the future at RB.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Irish Jet said:


> Herrera starting a PL game...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the team. McNair coming in is a bit strange but he's done really well when given the chance there. Van Gaal seems to think he's the future at RB.


But rafael is a goner in the summer, LvG doesnt trust or rate him. Would include smalling & Evans as other defenders who will leave the club this summer along with rafael. But I think we will be targeting a new rb in the summer regardless as weak areas of the side. I can think of 2 rbs in PL off the top my head who inthink be great signings for us. Whilst McNair deffo be at least the back up RB for next season IMO. LvG seems like him & him signing new deal shows LvG see him as part of this team this season & in future & in fairness to McNair when played bad v saints in Dec. LvG never let him down to have go at him & stuck with him & when played since been reliable solid player bring in & nothing wrong with having those sorts of players in your squad.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

SHELVEY THE TRUE GOAT


----------



## DA

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

:woo

EDIT: Matic gets a STRAIGHT RED for pushing somebody over :done

Annoys me that what he did today can receive the same punishment as a leg breaking tackle(unless you're a Burnley player seeminingly) a punch or a headbutt

Refs are knobs and the game is too pussified


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

There you go. 4th place is gone. The idea that we had been "getting results" was such a myth. Those fixtures were piss. We laboured through awful teams home and away and now we're being exposed. That experimenting with Rooney in CM sure paid off...

Van Gaal has to go. Completely clueless. Not getting anything close to the best from this squad. Shifting players around, dropping them, banishing them randomly - Absolute refusal to play anything but two up front. Would it kill to see Mata off a lone striker even once?

RVP can fuck off too. One of the worst displays of shooting you're ever likely to see. Him lasting the 90 minutes was a disgrace.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Irish Jet said:


> There you go. 4th place is gone. The idea that we had been "getting results" was such a myth. Those fixtures were piss. We laboured through awful teams home and away and now we're being exposed. That experimenting with Rooney in CM sure paid off...
> 
> Van Gaal has to go. Completely clueless. Not getting anything close to the best from this squad. Shifting players around, dropping them, banishing them randomly - Absolute refusal to play anything but two up front. Would it kill to see Mata off a lone striker even once?
> 
> RVP can fuck off too. One of the worst displays of shooting you're ever likely to see. Him lasting the 90 minutes was a disgrace.


:duck











































































































































































































































































:duck

On the positive side Herrera scored his 3rd goal in 3 starts. But you guys lost so naturally he's going to get benched again. Also is there a more clumsy player than Fellaini? He's about as graceful on the pitch as a horse on ice skates.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

2 stonewall penalties turned down at 1-0. No card for Barnes. Burnley kill 2 minutes of injury time with Mee getting treatment and only 30 seconds gets added on.

Really cannot begin to explain how bad these refs over here are.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

One of the times when it was clear we weren't going to equalize at the death. Swansea were solid defensively and took their chances well.

One positive is that we did actually play better than previous away games for a brief period, mainly due to Young and Herrera. The obvious weakness was the woeful, atrocious, pathetic, (running out of adjectives) defending.

Another weak spot was the finishing - Rooney seems a bit rusty after being cramped up in midfield for so long and RVP was just trying to kick the ball to Holland.

Wilson should start with Rooney from now on. No two ways about it, both RVP and Falcao deserve the bench. Barring RVP starting, the line-up we had today was the strongest we could have and LvG has little excuses. He will probably focus on how we created a lot of chances but didn't convert, but that doesn't cut any ice at this point in the season.

And let's not kid ourselves that Europa and CL will tire Spurs, Liverpool and City. Those games are gonna be tough and I don't see a win with this defense.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*


----------



## The Monster

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

That sucked. Really bad defeat under the circumstances. 

Think sucks more cos actually thought played well for good parts of game & until Gomis goal we dominated Swansea & couldn't get out own half let alone have shoot at our game & goal itself took wicked late nick off Gomis anyway. 

Disappointed with how we reacted once Swansea scored their second. Lost our head & didnt get back into game like had v whu even though ugly & went route 1 this time sorta feel away right away that's what sucks the most I think just as much as the lose itself does. 

Think diamond leaves us to open down flanks & only 1 deep cm really their defending/protecting the back 4. It open system but in that system need 3 things to make all click which we lack. 1 it needs a lot of willing runners & pace up top, 2 need your two fullbacks be amazing in attack & in defence & 3 you have have strong physical deep playmaker who control game from cm even by himself in there. We have none of those things sadly. 

All of ball but no final cutting edge in final 3rd & been way to many times for me I think lack pace up top is most glaring issue & said soon as RvP announced he in starting 11 it was the wrong call & stand by that. Sad to see his decline but reminds me of falcao & Fletch in that player was he will never be again & not even close to it, sigh. 

Also think lack leaders in our game when went goal up needed to stay strong & see through next 5-10 mins but let Swansea play then when they scored the winner we needed grind way back in to game we didn't lost heads which something said when Leicester beat us in sept need big personalities & caption/s to stand up that's something we lack quite a bit. 

Said a few days back that their will be plenty of twists & turns just yet in race for CL places & people trying predict who will win games cos they look easy on paper are fools. Be more shock as season comes to its end as well no doubt about that. When race for top 4 is officially done thats when it's final he'd until then their still a fight on for us & rest to finish top4 & still a lot of games & points left to play for just yet. Its disappointing to give away 3rd place like have today but still have go again next weekend at home to Sunderland to respond & win game & keep plugging away. 

Legit sucks the way went down its sucks lose like did. But shit happens have move on to next weekend. Credit to Swansea after scored the winner played well & first time history done league double over us.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Joel said:


> 2 stonewall penalties turned down at 1-0. No card for Barnes. Burnley kill 2 minutes of injury time with Mee getting treatment and only 30 seconds gets added on.
> 
> Really cannot begin to explain how bad these refs over here are.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Villa result cheered me right up

Sherwood the messiah


----------



## Dell

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

we're fucking embarrassing, 

carver is like having a PE teacher for a manager, what a shambles.


----------



## God™

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Mourinho with another classic post match interview.


----------



## seabs

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

*Same old nothing away from home performance. Is Rafael injured? Can't for the life of me figure out why we keep going with Valencia or a CB at RB. McNair is nowhere near comfortable enough on the ball to be a wing back. Lack of width continues to hurt us but is also where most of our goals are coming from. The output from the most attacking players lately is embarrassing. Di Maria, Rooney and Van Persie have all been total DUDs in 2015. Fellaini is a liability and his only use is if we play to his strength and play long balls up to him around their penalty area. The players aren't helping Van Gaal but he isn't helping himself either. Not much difference from last season except a bit more luck with results and we at least look convincing usually at home now. 

How narrow Newcastle's defence was :wilkins*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Surprised that Matic reacted like that, did not expect that from him. The red had to happen, but it's awful from the ref to let Barnes go with nothing. And two clear penalty claims denied, lel. Matic now to miss three important games, lovely. 

Also watched the United game today. Van Persie is done. I come around and say it every now and then, but he is such a donkey these days. Was incredibly wasteful with shots. Di Maria with another nothing performance. Fellaini: the hack extraordinaire. Wonder what would happen if United miss Europe again. Would expect some of the players to go, and maybe even Van Gaal.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I know its not premier league but this happened today :aryalol


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Number 11's reaction. :lmao

Never a red for Matic. He pushed him...


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Chelsea defender Branislav Ivanovic is now just one Premier League goal away from matching Fernando Torres' Blues record. 


HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA.... poor torres.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Di Maria can fuck off back to Spain. Piss weak goblin faced cunt.

Top 4 is gone. Arsenal are Arsenal and Southampton, Spurs and Liverpool are streets ahead of us performance-wise. Just a matter of time until they leap frog us.

£150+ million spent and we're still a poor imitation of Pulis' Stoke at their worst.


----------



## sexytyrone97

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Robbed. :jose Fuck you Arsenal.

Love Pards' presser though.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I'm loving this new Arsenal, pitty the title is to far away, though we are still in the cup and you just never know in the Champions League. Chavs won it in 2012 playing like we did against City, just much shitter.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Arsenal? Win the Champions League?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Arsenal have been in the competition what, 17 years in a row? Havent won it once.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Haha here we go.

Well at least we will get past the Rnd of 16....


i think.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

https://twitter.com/TransferSite/status/569468947231338496
Showing Chelsea fans how its done


----------



## DA

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I think it's clear to everyone by now that the Football Gods have taken away what little goalkeeping ability Tim Howard once possessed as punishment for letting in that Dzeko header on purpose near the end of last season

Good


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Moyestinez.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

The ref single handedly costing us the game


----------



## united_07

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

45 mins of the awful officiating, southampton could of had 3 penalties, and mignolet handled outside of his area


----------



## Shepard

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Kevin Friend is so bad.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Koeman and Friend must have had money on Liverpool. Koemans team selection was garbage.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

#EvertonOut .


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

EvilLiverpoolCharge in full effect.

Kevin Friend is such a gash referee.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I couldn't of predicted that weekend - United, Spurs, Everton and Chelsea all dropping points. Chelsea drawing (incompetent refereeing performances again over the weekend) makes the title picture more interesting although I see Chelsea still winning it. The race for top 4 is where it's at - so many teams in the running for it, must be fun for the neutral.

I only caught some of the highlights of Swansea/United on Match of the Day. Some pundits say we were awful and far from impressive and others said we actually dominated the second half - I'll check out some of the extensive highlights later if I can be bothered as I've just returned home.

However, one thing I have to question is LVG's tactics again - why in the second half when Mata came on did he have Rooney and Mata playing deep in midfield and have Blind further advanced up the pitch and RVP remained for the full 90 minutes when he gave another poor showing up front? Baffling.

Also, why are we persisting with a centreback at right back and a winger at right back? We've looked so exposed there and don't have the attacking threat we once did. I have been impressed with McNair when he has played there against the lower teams and Valencia has been solid most of this season but still, mistakes are there and the fact we lack creativity down the flanks is hurting us. I really do miss the Rafael/Valencia combination. Good times.

Sunderland at home is a big game - please pick Wilson and keep starting Herrera.


----------



## DA

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Good performance 

Deserved 3 points 

Phil :done


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569558238913544192
:Jordan


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

WHOOOOOOOO THE FUCK ARE MAN YOOOOOOOOOONIIIIITED?

Officials in this league are atrocious. All of them. 

Coutinho's goal. WELL now. 

Good weekend for us. We'll piss it all away next weekend. 

30 million for Lukaku, btw. Okay, mate.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Can't believe they didn't give us a penalty for the challenge on Sterling. Could've been so much more comfortable with a competent referee. 

:troll 

Pretty sure we're getting murked by Man City next weekend. Nice to see other results go our way for once this season though.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I love Mourinho going buck wild about the Barnes challenge (and rightly so, because it was shocking and Matic shoulda powerbombed him rather than shove him) even though he basically said "fuck it, it's a man's game and he should be more manly" when Mikel broke Arteta's shin pad with a falcon kick.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569589024773545985
Save_Us.Nani


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

46 goals in 2 and a half seasons for a 21 year old in the PL..

Okay mate.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Two questions.

What would everyones team of the season be thus far? Try and make them possibilities too, i.e don't force players into wrong positions.

I've forgot my second question in the space of 30 seconds so that'll have to do.


----------



## DA

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Courtois

Some Southampton Guys + Emre Can

Sanchez Coutinho Fabegas Hazard

Kane Costa

yolo


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

De Gea

Clyne Terry Fonte Dave

Matic Fabregas 

Hazard Cazorla Alexis

Costa​


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



ROUSEY said:


> 46 goals in 2 and a half seasons for a 21 year old in the PL..
> 
> Okay mate.


Lel. 

He's a subpar Luis Saha.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> Lel.
> 
> He's a subpar Luis Saha.


Okay mate.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Being serious, what's your take on Lukaku as a signing? Fwiw I think he's a good player and is/will be a good signing, but the kid cost only fifty million less than Ronaldo. 

I mean, I get that he's still young and raw, but thirty million is kinda wild.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Moz can "okay mate" to the moon, but that still won't make Lukaku worth £28m.

The "complete striker" :Jordan


----------



## LFC_Styles

At Vaders question-

Forster/De Gea

Clyne Fonte Can Bertrand 

Matic 

Sanchez Eriksen Hazard 

Aguero Kane 

Honourable mentions to Silva, Costa, Fabregas etc


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

we were a little unlucky against Swansea but still, the lack of pace up front is hindering us. Nani/Di Maria as wingers would be ideal, should be the way to go next season, with a quicker/less crocked striker than RVP/Falcao would also help

Liverpool definitely paying the ref this morning, garbage decision after garbage decision against Saints, highway robbery and then some :brodgers

going to be a close run for 3rd and 4th place this season


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Courtois
Not Rafael (Ivanovic) Fonte Terry Not Fabio (Bertrand)
Matic Fabregas
Sanchez Silva Hazard
Costa​
Pretty similar to Irish Jet's. Not really a surprise that Chelsea dominate the team.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

that goal by coutinho, oh my :cole


----------



## Joel

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

de Gea
Ivanovic Fonte Terry Bertrand
Sanchez Fabregas Matic Hazard
Costa Aguero​
Can't believe Bertrand is making the team. 

Barnes possibly should be in the team, as making that tackle and not getting a card for it was one of the amazing moments this season.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Lukaku should of just stayed with Chelsea and go out to clubs on loan for the rest of his career. Been sod ever since he raped half of Evertons bank account.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



united_07 said:


> 45 mins of the awful officiating, southampton could of had 3 penalties, and mignolet handled outside of his area


could have*



Foreshadowed said:


> I couldn't of predicted that weekend - United, Spurs, Everton and Chelsea all dropping points. Chelsea drawing (incompetent refereeing performances again over the weekend) makes the title picture more interesting although I see Chelsea still winning it. The race for top 4 is where it's at - so many teams in the running for it, must be fun for the neutral.


couldn't have*



Haydosgooner said:


> Lukaku should of just stayed with Chelsea and go out to clubs on loan for the rest of his career. Been sod ever since he raped half of Evertons bank account.


should have*


Have you guys been taking lessons from CGS?



Also Coutinho :trips9


----------



## Joel

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

He just needs to develop his game more, instead of believing he is the "complete striker". He still has the potential to be a top striker. But he needs to develop the ability to play with his back towards goal, otherwise all the best defences will have no problems containing him. I don't think his touch will improve that much though.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



#1 Manchester United Fan said:


> could have*
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't have*
> 
> 
> 
> should have*
> 
> 
> Have you guys been taking lessons from CGS?
> 
> 
> 
> Also Coutinho :trips9


Shaaarrrrddduppp.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

de gea
clyne fonte terry clichy
fabretic
sanchez silva hazard
kun


----------



## Vader

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

De Gea
Ivanovic Fonte Terry Clichy
Matic Fabregas
Sanchez Hazard
Costa Aguero


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Quite a few picking Ivanovic, and yet all I hear on here from Chelsea fans is that he's shit :hmm:

I'm gonna go against the grain and pick a WOAT XI. Brb.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Forster

Ivanovic Fonte Terry Bertrand

Sanchez Matic Fabregas Hazard

Kane Kun


(fuck Costa)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

krul
janmaat colo williamson haidara
colback anita
gouffran sissoko ayooozeeee
PAPISS

there you go


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

hh top keks m6


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

He's not wrong re Gouffran.

I did this for the World Cup btw, so that's definite gimmick infringement.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

:lmao @ Forster before De Gea

De Gea
Clyne Terry Fonte Clichy
Sanchez Fabregas Matic Hazard
Costa Aguero


----------



## MOX

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

This is awesome. One player channeling his inner Bryan, the other his inner Brock:


----------



## Rush

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao @ Forster before De Gea


Conceded less, more saves per goal, more clean sheets, + he doesn't have everyone creaming their pants everytime he saves one shot straight at him :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

thorgan hazard has signed for gladbach until 2020


----------



## seabs

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

*De Gea

Clyne Fonte Terry Cresswell

Alexis Matic Fabregas Hazard

Aguero Kane​*


----------



## Vader

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Ah shit yeah Cresswell is a good shout. I'll stick with Clichy though.

There's about 8 or 9 of the same players in every persons teams, seems as though only a few are arguable.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



#1 Manchester United Fan said:


> couldn't have*
> 
> 
> Have you guys been taking lessons from CGS?


Meh, I was tired when I typed this and watching United this season is probably making me more stupid. That and witnessing CGS's errors hasn't helped. [/anygenericexcuse]


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



#1 Manchester United Fan said:


> Conceded less, more saves per goal, more clean sheets, + he doesn't have everyone creaming their pants everytime he saves one shot straight at him :brodgers


Forster hasn't been anywhere near as good as the stats may suggest. Still many Saints fans who would rather Boruc. I'm not one of them, but I can think of many occasions this season where I've felt Forster could have done better and seemed slow in his reactions.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Cresswell is pretty iffy defensively. Certainly dynamic going forward, but he's positionally suspect.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

i dont even understand why we bother not playing clichy ever anymore. 1 goal and 3 assists is likely the best output he's had in a long time. plus he's averaging 2.7 tackles, 3.6 clearances and 3.5 interceptions a game. had a slow start to the season like most of our players but really picked it up around the tottenham game.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

De Gea

Clyne Fonte Terry Bertrand

Alexis Matic Fabregas Hazard

Aguero Kane​


----------



## united_07

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Looks like another promising youngster, Andreas Pereira, is set to go on a free with Juventus and PSV rumoured to be interested.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Pogba 2.0 :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> WHOOOOOOOO THE FUCK ARE MAN YOOOOOOOOOONIIIIITED?
> 
> Officials in this league are atrocious. All of them.
> 
> Coutinho's goal. WELL now.
> 
> Good weekend for us. We'll piss it all away next weekend.
> 
> 30 million for Lukaku, btw. Okay, mate.


Has now scored 100 career goals at the age of 21. (reached 100 goals quicker than Rooney who went for the same amount of money)

31 goals in 69 games for Everton.

Iya, mate.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Rooney is shit though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Okay, mate.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

u wot m8


----------



## The Monster

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

DdG
Toni jones Toni shaw
Blind Herrera 
Di Maria Mata young 
Rooney 

Subs - Valdez smalling Felliani adnan Falcao McNair & either Wilson or Carrick? 

Team I'm hoping to see v Sunderland tomorrow, 4-2-3-1 but can switch it to a diamond if LvG wants to. 

Also news that rafael a goner in summer (not a shock). & Clyne is our first pick to replace him at RB. Be honest I would take him in heart beat. Wanted him in 2011 before joined saints thought had lot potential & be a really good player in future. I think he turned us down in 2012 to join Southampton cos he felt wouldn't get many mins with us. Whilst now be our main rb in team from next season. Are few issues with clyne is Sainta want shaw like money. If got CL doubt sell him. Man city & Liverpool also meant to be keeping eye on clyne as well.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Kagawa
Mata

Another 10 bites the dust.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

DdG 
Toni smalling Evans Rojo 
Blind Herrera 
Di Maria Rooney young 
Falcao 

Subs - carrick Valdez adnan Felliani Wilson mata & McNair 

I got us in a 4-2-3-1 shape others have its as 3-4-1-2? Think be a back 4 personally. Thought shaw might have got a knock v Swansea hence why isn't with 18. Jones is unwell so smalling takes his spot in the right cb role I think had shaw & Jones been ok clear both been in for Evans & smalling. Interesting that LvG said had make 3 unexpected changes (most managers plan times weeks before games normally) my guess is 3rd change was/is falcao for RvP who is out for maybe a month now (not even bothered). 

Only issue I have (if is a back 4 anyway if back 3 then that's annoys me to) is falcao up top but with that back 4 & have 2 wingers in the 11 with 2 over lapping fullbacks then we will that have crossing threat which is is when normally Falcao has always been best at is scoring goals from crosses & wide balls into the box. 

Otherwise isn't a lot of reason to complain about the 11. Also carrick is back on bench which is great to see but Wilson hopefully gets some game time off bench today as well.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I haven't watched the match as I can't be bothered finding a stream but I've read we're playing woeful again with slow, zombie build up and hardly creating any attacking threat. I also hear Di Maria has been taken off after an abysmal first half performance. It really is sad to see and hear how far our performance levels have dropped even in a must win game.

We may still go on to win it but after all the talk of needing 3 months for the players to understand his infamous "philosophy" and to adapt to his style of play, the players still don't seem to get it and we can't keep relying on individual performances to bail us out.

Also, balls to the #FreeDot campaign for EastEnders, #FreeRafael .


----------



## Silver C

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Rooney can be trusted with pens at the least. 1-0. I am both overjoyed and disgusted.


----------



## united_07

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Falcao does well and wins a penalty, van gaal immediately subs him and brings Fellaini on....

and the ref send off the wrong player...


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

:lmao

Would only happen to Sunderland.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Solid performance. Good win.

Di Maria will be in Paris next year, with any luck. Januzaj was excellent when he came on.

Shit gets real now though. Huge 4 games coming up.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Koemans love affair with Pelle has officially ended our champions league hopes. Concede a cracker in the first 70 secs and then have the opposition sit back and watch us aimlessly do nothing.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Big Timmy Sherwood ain't brave enough to handle this 4-4-FUCKERN2 :woo


----------



## Vader

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

The Southampton FLOP was inevitable. Too gash in attack after the first couple of months. Won't get into either European competition.

Arsenal/United top 4, with Liverpool making it a bit nervous, only to miss out on the final day when Henderson misses a penalty.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Vader said:


> Arsenal/United top 4, with Liverpool making it a bit nervous, only to miss out on the final day when Henderson misses a penalty.


I don't know, Liverpool are on good form. Although I sincerely hope they don't get top four.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Looked at Villa's remaining fixtures

They're in serious shit, some tough away games to come


----------



## The Monster

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Foreshadowed said:


> I haven't watched the match as I can't be bothered finding a stream but I've read we're playing woeful again with slow, zombie build up and hardly creating any attacking threat. I also hear Di Maria has been taken off after an abysmal first half performance. It really is sad to see and hear how far our performance levels have dropped even in a must win game.
> 
> We may still go on to win it but after all the talk of needing 3 months for the players to understand his infamous "philosophy" and to adapt to his style of play, the players still don't seem to get it and we can't keep relying on individual performances to bail us out.
> 
> Also, balls to the #FreeDot campaign for EastEnders, #FreeRafael .


Complete crap that about our performances today. If ask me it was we did what was was required it wasn't great but did well enough whilst Sunderland were woeful. You can Only ever beat side places in front of you we didn't have play amazing to win the game but we did what was needed to get 3 points. 

I really feel people got this odd notion in their head that winning pretty is what really counts. No it just really isn't. Winning is what matters that's it. If i were to get a note pad & pen out & put down a list of things I want us do this season. I would say playing pretty football is quite low on that wish list. Next season ok come back to me on that one but not right now it isn't a issue for me.

Even then say today we played well for good longs spells in the game. Controlled game & looked like had threat when had ball. What thought was clear was unlike previous weeks been slow in final 3rd today we weren't that. What missing was in final 3rd we either playing poor/wrong pass or making wrong decision. If oshea scored og in 1st half then people be saying been good half deserved be leading cos was 0-0 everyone was saying nah been naff display which wasnt. Typical game at OT has in years gone by were haven't made break through yet but keep plugging away we soon will do in 2nd half. Last 15mins of 1st half was us swarming around Sunderland box no idea how didnt score then tbh. 

LvG made a big call subbed of AdM at Ht who didn't play well today & brought Adnan on in his place to play RW & it worked. Had someone who kept ball better & stretched Sunderland on right & added direct threat with dribbling & ability find right pass/cross & played in Toni way more then di Maria had done on the over lap. 

2nd half we bossed & controlled game just as did 1st half but now had bit more threat in final 3rd with Adnan & starting get more chances. The 2nd half thought was quite good what will say though is Falcao who thought wasnt great be honest did show still has something in locker with earning pen. But no idea how oshea stayed on yet Brown saw red. Refs this season been awful. Rooney scored the pen but Felliani came on for falcao which didn't get at all if still 0-0 I would of agreed but odd move that one. 

When Sunderland went down to 10 men & we went a goal up I thought we then did was any good side would do. We kept using pace & width on offer & penned Sunderland in to own box rest of game & move ball down flanks with pace. Was very ruthless & Sunderland were chasing shadows. I knew if we stepped it up a gear we were always going get 2nd goal which we did & soon as we did that was game over. 

2nd half don't think Sunderland had 1 shot at goal did they? Thought 4 of our best players on pitch were Smalling who should stay at right cb now no idea what jones done deserve that spot. Toni who becoming a solid rb if Di Maria played him in more we had more chances on over lap. Adnan who now start v Newcastle after good 2nd half & young was my motm thought really good. Glad LvG finally put him higher up pitch first time all season I can remember we have used 2 wide men with pace with 2 overlapping fullbacks in a 4-3-3/4-2-3-1 shape. Shame taken so long but worked well today. 

Rest of the side played fine & did their jobs. 11 games go at worst this weeknd finish 4th & if man city beat Liverpool then gap between us & saints in 5th will be 4 points. We keep winning then nothing anyone else can do. In Cl spot heading into match & got QF game in fa cup. Realistically things could look alot worse for us. Happily take 3 points & move onto away game v Newcastle on Wednesday night in good mood & form.


----------



## Dell

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

Big 3 points with our ridiculous fixtures coming up. 

We were shit but that's still good enough to beat Villa.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



The Monster said:


> Complete crap that about our performances today. If ask me it was we did what was was required it wasn't great but did well enough whilst Sunderland were woeful. You can Only ever beat side places in front of you we didn't have play amazing to win the game but we did what was needed to get 3 points.
> 
> I really feel people got this odd notion in their head that winning pretty is what really counts. No it just really isn't. Winning is what matters that's it. If i were to get a note pad & pen out & put down a list of things I want us do this season. I would say playing pretty football is quite low on that wish list. Next season ok come back to me on that one but not right now it isn't a issue for me.
> 
> Even then say today we played well for good longs spells in the game. Controlled game & looked like had threat when had ball. What thought was clear was unlike previous weeks been slow in final 3rd today we weren't that. What missing was in final 3rd we either playing poor/wrong pass or making wrong decision. If oshea scored og in 1st half then people be saying been good half deserved be leading cos was 0-0 everyone was saying nah been naff display which wasnt. Typical game at OT has in years gone by were haven't made break through yet but keep plugging away we soon will do in 2nd half. Last 15mins of 1st half was us swarming around Sunderland box no idea how didnt score then tbh.
> 
> LvG made a big call subbed of AdM at Ht who didn't play well today & brought Adnan on in his place to play RW & it worked. Had someone who kept ball better & stretched Sunderland on right & added direct threat with dribbling & ability find right pass/cross & played in Toni way more then di Maria had done on the over lap.
> 
> 2nd half we bossed & controlled game just as did 1st half but now had bit more threat in final 3rd with Adnan & starting get more chances. The 2nd half thought was quite good what will say though is Falcao who thought wasnt great be honest did show still has something in locker with earning pen. But no idea how oshea stayed on yet Brown saw red. Refs this season been awful. Rooney scored the pen but Felliani came on for falcao which didn't get at all if still 0-0 I would of agreed but odd move that one.
> 
> When Sunderland went down to 10 men & we went a goal up I thought we then did was any good side would do. We kept using pace & width on offer & penned Sunderland in to own box rest of game & move ball down flanks with pace. Was very ruthless & Sunderland were chasing shadows. I knew if we stepped it up a gear we were always going get 2nd goal which we did & soon as we did that was game over.
> 
> 2nd half don't think Sunderland had 1 shot at goal did they? Thought 4 of our best players on pitch were Smalling who should stay at right cb now no idea what jones done deserve that spot. Toni who becoming a solid rb if Di Maria played him in more we had more chances on over lap. Adnan who now start v Newcastle after good 2nd half & young was my motm thought really good. Glad LvG finally put him higher up pitch first time all season I can remember we have used 2 wide men with pace with 2 overlapping fullbacks in a 4-3-3/4-2-3-1 shape. Shame taken so long but worked well today.
> 
> Rest of the side played fine & did their jobs. 11 games go at worst this weeknd finish 4th & if man city beat Liverpool then gap between us & saints in 5th will be 4 points. We keep winning then nothing anyone else can do. In Cl spot heading into match & got QF game in fa cup. Realistically things could look alot worse for us. Happily take 3 points & move onto away game v Newcastle on Wednesday night in good mood & form.


Good, in-depth review as usual The Monster. I'll have to check out the extended highlights, which I've got on record later.

I agree, the performance isn't everything as long as you get the result but it could have easily cost us this season. If it wasn't for Liverpool's poor dip in form at the start of the season or Spurs mixed bag of results a few months back then it may be a different story. Luckily, we've remained in the top 4 for a good while now despite the poor performances.

I just hope these performances pick up as like I said in my prior post, we can't keep relying on individual brilliance, we need the team to work as a cohesive unit very soon especially with the tough run of games coming up. LVG and the team really need to pull their finger out for the upcoming games and be at their best for the City, Chelsea, Liverpool fixtures.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*










"Taking on playersh, creating chancesh and pashing to team-matesh? Jusht what do you think you were doing out there, you little shit?"


----------



## seabs

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

*It's been ages since we had a real good performance. Di Maria just can't do anything right at all right now. Falcao finally did something great and gets taken over. Typical. We'll start dropping back down soon if we don't pick it right up against the teams around us.*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*

I wonder if Timmy is BRAVE enough to manage in the Championship or if he learned from Arry.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

*Strong contender for best Thread Title the Fitba Thread has had.*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Shearer still salty about Gullit dropping him in '99 :banderas

EDIT: FUUARK BERAHINO NICE GOAL M8


----------



## The Monster

*Re: ROCK YOU LIKE A HARRY KANE (even though he was never picked by Dim Shitwood (yes, an Arsenal (GO AWAY GL) poster really said that))*



Foreshadowed said:


> Good, in-depth review as usual The Monster. I'll have to check out the extended highlights, which I've got on record later.
> 
> I agree, the performance isn't everything as long as you get the result but it could have easily cost us this season. If it wasn't for Liverpool's poor dip in form at the start of the season or Spurs mixed bag of results a few months back then it may be a different story. Luckily, we've remained in the top 4 for a good while now despite the poor performances.
> 
> I just hope these performances pick up as like I said in my prior post, we can't keep relying on individual brilliance, we need the team to work as a cohesive unit very soon especially with the tough run of games coming up. LVG and the team really need to pull their finger out for the upcoming games and be at their best for the City, Chelsea, Liverpool fixtures.


Yeah their have been silly amount of games from us this season were have been truly awful but got a draw from them Or mostly somehow wins out those games. I actually thought last week v Swansea was one better games we have played in months yet we lost that one which is just typical really. 

It wasn't amazing performance no one can say it was & first 15mins Sunderland had a good 2-3 chances but either missed chances or DdG kept them out. Took us good 20mins to get into any kind of decent match rhythm. From their though we build on that improving bit by bit more the game went on. But wasn't awful display & our last home PL game v burnley was horrible if compare that performance to today It like night & day it really was. To me it one those typical games were no disrespect to Sunderland they came for a point & defended well for good awhile until went down to 10 men IMO. 

What do feel is issue was falcao lack of mobility & pace to stretch sides was big reason why it felt & is genuine reason everything side to side & all possession no penetration. If falcao makes darts in behind any defence or makes any kinda movement in the box when ball is out wide it would seriously improve the style & game plan we have as a whole. (To me this is issue is why think target a young quick mobile cf in summer but mean time Rooney should be starting as no9 from now on.) Sadly I think that Falcao of old is long gone only ever tiny sparks of that Falcao like saw with pen but its buried in some utter trash moments & he now has one worst first touch ever seen even more so then Rooney does when his at worst which is saying something. 

I think we have been lucky stay in top4 but on flip side have to make own luck & not our fault the chasing back couldn't overtake us but they have closed the gap on us none the less. My feeling is whilst might be harsh on saints will fall away first out the 5 challengers to get CL & then April time spurs might also start losing ground (regret that sentence now wont I?). Then it will be A dog fight between ourselves, arsenal & Liverpool for 3rd, 4th & 5th. Us & Liverpool prob have the worse fixtures lists between now & May. It was big reason why wanted Liverpool, arsenal & spurs stay in Europe as long as possible as just ramped up games for them whilst only had play in PL each week. 

Their will be so many shocks & amazing results between now & end of season that all teams will drop points left, right & center. It's never over until 38 games are all done. All we can do is keep winning our own games & we do that like have today then it forces the chasers to step up & stay with us. Performance like today wont be enough in big games comming up but today was not against man city or spurs or Liverpool or Chelsea or arsenal & always felt even before today that in big games we would have more about us to get positive result I'm not saying we will but do feel that unlike last season in big games more steel & fight in those games to scrap for any point we can get our hands on which good quality to have as season starts go down to the wire.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

t0p thread title m8

So what's the consensus on Di Maria? Had a bright start but has season 1 Ozilitis now. Was he so good last season because he was surrounded by good players?

Will be furious if we don't win teh COC tomorrow. Fuck losing to Spurs twice in a season.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

*He's been utter garbage since his injury. Like I can't believe a player can go from world class to that. I think him getting injured for a few weeks is genuinely the best thing that can happen to him right now. Would also help if he was played out wide. He started off slow at Madrid iirc too but this is just appalling lately.*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Rockhead said:


> t0p thread title m8
> 
> So what's the consensus on Di Maria? Had a bright start but has season 1 Ozilitis now. Was he so good last season because he was surrounded by good players?
> 
> Will be furious if we don't win teh COC tomorrow. Fuck losing to Spurs twice in a season.


Maybe you should change your name to COChead :evil


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I don't mind that as long as it doesn't become a permanent thing like Ali Dia or Liam Miller.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Or #1 Manchester United Fan. :evil


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

top keks this page m9s


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I honestly don't think Di Maria gives a shit. He wanted to go to PSG but it couldn't happen. Think he felt he was doing us a favour by signing. Been absolutely terrible for a while, even before his injury the performances were dropping. He's getting pushed off the ball so easily and isn't working nearly as hard as he was in Madrid.

Our performance actually wasn't bad today. The first 15 minutes were shaky but we absolutely dominated the game. Something like 30 shots and 75% of the ball. I know it's trendy to slate United right now but if Chelsea/City played like that it would be considered a routine home win. Our best performance in a while IMO.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

di maria never recovered from being rejected by us twice. poor guy


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I'd be fucking distraught a shithouse club like City rejected me too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

vader doesnt even live in manchester #bangalorered


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

For the past two days I've been in Cornwall so you're technically right.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Vader said:


> For the past two days I've been in Cornwall so you're technically right.


Manchester canal serial killer on tour.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Raoul Canal


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Liverpool XI: Mignolet, Lovren, Can, Skrtel, Henderson, Allen, Moreno, Markovic, Coutinho, Lallana, Sterling.

Substitutes: Ward, Toure, Lambert, Sturridge, Borini, Balotelli, Williams.

@MCFC XI: Hart, Zabaleta, Mangala, Kompany, Kolarov, Fernandinho, Yaya Toure, Silva, Nasri, Dzeko, Aguero


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Not sure we have enough strikers on the bench tbhendo


----------



## TheFlyingGoat

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Holy shit. What a start


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Hendo>>>>>>>> all those Utd geeks mentioned in the other thread


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I hope you mongs don't start going on about him like our lot do with De Gea.

Credit where it's due today though, he's been fantastic. As has Coutinho who is in ridiculous form. Can looks incredibly dynamic.

Toure in the second half is one of the worst performances I've ever seen.

Markovic has the worst crossing ability of all time.

Deserved win for Liverpool though. Played very well, as they have been for a while.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Top 4 hopes gone.

Useless City cunts.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

34 points in the last 15 league games for Liverpool. Not bad after losing two great strikers to Madrid and a bad injury. Not bad considering they were apparently going to be shown up during a tough run of fixtures. Not bad considering they're apparently managed by a 'fraud' who was written off so early.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Who've they got that went to Madrid?


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

:mark:

I hope there's a 'Fuck Off Barca and Madrid' clause in Phil's contract :coutinho

Great display after going to extra time midweek and with no midfielders on the bench. Credit to Allen especially

The two goals were just :banderas

Hail Brendao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Decent result that.



Andre said:


> 34 points in the last 15 league games for Liverpool. Not bad after losing two great strikers to Madrid and a bad injury. Not bad considering they were apparently going to be shown up during a tough run of fixtures. Not bad considering they're apparently managed by a 'fraud' who was written off so early.


Yeah, was a shame that Owen didn't stay. 

2005 is cool


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

HENDO. Was terrific today. Coutinho playing like a boss as of late. Sterling and Sturridge were a bit off but a win is a win. Also i'd much rather see Ibe play ahead of Markovic. 



Vader said:


> I hope you mongs don't start going on about him like our lot do with De Gea.
> 
> Credit where it's due today though, he's been fantastic. As has Coutinho who is in ridiculous form. Can looks incredibly dynamic.


He's been fantastic all season :brodgers


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

:brodgers:brodgers:brodgers:brodgers:brodgers:brodgers 

:brodgers


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I've only noticed him lately so I can only comment on that. Suppose he's going to be better though considering he's not having to cover Gerrard's arse.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

easiest team in the world to play against. same team and style every game, without fail.

if pelle has a job next year it'll only be cos no one was available. continually gets it wrong in big games. going 2 up top against barca after being punished badly for doing the EXACT SAME THING last season did it for me. and then to do it again today when they have similar style players to barca, quick and technical. can't even blame the defence anymore, they're being dealt an absolute dud hand by a manager refusing to swallow his pride and change. he's done.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Coutinho's form lately has been immense, what a turn around. Hendo was great, Liverpool put in a really good shift. Only down point was Markovic being a donkey. Some very nice goals too. Great result, hopefully time for Chelsea to go 8 clear. 


City have been fairly bad in the big games. Kompany has been alarmingly bad.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I thought Kompany had a good game today. Shut down a ton of attacks.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

you didnt watch the first half then

we were better defensively in the 2nd half and it did take 2 belters to beat us, but we really are our own worst enemy


----------



## ΤheDude

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Great game from the lads today...Hendo you freaking bastard, I love you!


----------



## Andre

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Decent result that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, was a shame that Owen didn't stay.
> 
> 2005 is cool


Massive brain fart on my part, but you know what I meant! Blame it on pre ea Derby drinking.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

*Embarrassing from City. Yaya in the 2nd half especially was just hilarious. Summed their season up. Great from Aguero, good from Silva and garbage from everyone else (bar Hart I guess). They got to the level of being title challengers in a league that hasn't seen a great team since their emergence and they've been stuck at that level ever since. If anything they're even regressing now. Aguero's terrific form has really carried them this season and a great display in Rome covered over the cracks for a while. Liverpool played well though and will get top 4 playing like this again. We really need to get at least 6 from the games vs Arsenal/Liverpool/Spurs which basically means we need to beat both Arsenal and Spurs at home and hope for some bonus points against Liverpool/Chelsea/City. Not confident at all until we start playing at even 50% of our potential. 

Chelsea are so terrible to watch in most big games.*


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Harry Kane :ibra


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

We got the COC!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

That was easy.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

What a shit final.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

RIP in prison Adam Johnson.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

aj11 arrested on suspicion of sex with a 14 year old

when they said 27 yo arrested in the north east there werent too many options


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

:lol

Scumderland :evil


----------



## Dell

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Good news, he won't be there to dick us in the derby again.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Johnson did it but Wes Brown got arrested.


----------



## Ryan193

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Ched Evans must be delighted.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Adam Johnson


----------



## Joel

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572450911118860288


----------



## A. Edwards

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

The most confusing thing about the whole Adam Johnson situation is that the press/media keep referring to him as a 'Prem ace'..


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

It's Adam and Eve, not Adam and non-consensual 15 year olds.


----------



## Bungle Bear

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Adam Johnson's gf.










What's he playing at?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572482393187201025


Drai said:


> Adam Johnson's gf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's he playing at?












bama4


----------



## seabs

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Joel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572450911118860288


*#banterlevelspeaked*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Can't wait for petitioners to argue Johnson can never hold hands with a mascot again.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

At least we know he didn't finish.

No end product.


#DwayneAustinHumour


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*










His latest heat map.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

A lot heat on the kid in the bottom left next to the girl in the purple coat.

#youhavebeenJohnsoned


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Where's the touch map? :woah


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

He just got confused when Poyet told the team 18-20 wasn't an option this season.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Gotta score somehow. I'm surprised Benteke hasn't been revealed as Belgium's Josef Fritzel.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Can't wait for the outrage when our fans inevitably sing his name at the Hull game. He'll actually be a big miss for that and potentially the derby too but our hands are kind of tied. Think i'm just going to take the cowards approach of not making a comment until I know more than nothing about it. I mean I hope he isn't guilty but I'm sure Liverpool fans hoped that Suarez wasn't a racist and that still backfired horrendously when they rushed to support him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

99% sure this is GL framing him to stop him scoring derby gols. That he posted the news first here only furthers the case.


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Has Noel Gallagher been going around calling Rodgers 'The Brodge'? 

He must have been reading my posts from at least two years ago, brehs


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



BkB Hulk said:


> 99% sure this is GL framing him to stop him scoring derby gols. That he posted the news first here only furthers the case.


:homer2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

shep did you bail out aj11


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Last four players to score against us in the derby:

Jack Colback ✔
Fabio Borini ✔
Adam Johnson ✔

That just leaves Fletcher :evil


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

He's too busy trying to do fancy backheels to score these days. Unless he has a Jozy esque transformation just for the derby.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

:dozy

Leave the memories alone. 

Wes Brown sent off, Adam Johnson is a pedophile... all this after DOZY was sold. Sunderland have been cursed by Dozy's Haitian-American voodoo.

Is there Prem or FA Cup(or both) this weekend? Can't tell from my WOAT guide. 

Initially thought our game against West Ham tomorrow was our game in hand. Guess we'll have to wait to go 8 points clear (unless BRAVER THAN VILLA Leicester step up). :bigron


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/fixtures

:rep


----------



## Joel

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

We don't play our game in hand until the end of April.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*











about sums up the first half.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

What's that all about?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Rodwell dived and got booked so Gus kicked over some water bottles and got sent off. He goes to shake bruceys hand and then bruce just goes for him when he walks away. Must have said something to him. Probably the best thing Gus did all half.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

:lmao that sounds great


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

A wild 2009 version of Gabby Agbonlahor appears.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Southampton have been shit. Seriously lucky not to be losing here.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Poyet fears Big Bad Brucey.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Villa with that brave last minute winner :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Ben Foster is so fucking terrible. Completely cost them the game and had a few other shocking moments ghat he got away with.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

we were horrendous till PvA came on. Rodwell seemed to improve after his gol. Cattermole is a massive miss for villa and west ham. Really not confident with bridcutt in that role. Kinda starting to worry. altho at least we didnt lose to hull again


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572884401018834945


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Good that Southampton won. They might not make top 4, but I hope they are around there for as long as they can be. The race for 3rd and 4th is one of the best parts of this season (apart from Chelsea at the top, obv).


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

van Gaal needs to sort his shit out and FREE RAFAEL. Fuck off Valencia or McNair from RB plz


----------



## Joel

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*










He got a yellow card for that. Matic got a red card. From the same referee (Atkinson) :Jordan


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

dat consistency :banderas


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

City linked with Rodgers to replace Pelle.. and they say papers dont make this shit up when they are bored.. ffs.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

DdG
Toni smalling rojo shaw
Herrera blind 
adnan di Maria young
Rooney 

Subs - carrick falcao Valdez mata Evans Felliani jones 

I really want us to try that 11 out & team can play a 4-3-3/4-2-3-1 hybrid shape that suits all those players in their most natural/best positions. 

My feeling is Rooney may play off falcao & Di Maria drops to bench which isn't bad idea as di Maria form dipped badly but falcao has no pace stretch sides nor any movements which away from home isn't good enough win games & Rooney isn't a no10 cos he lacks natural flair & creativity from that area & if falcao in front of Rooney then he needs make run in behind to give Rooney space in hole something falcao will now never do. 

Least with Rooney his movement still up their cause issues to any back line as a no9 even without pace he once had. But that pace can/would be made up for with 3 of Adnan, Di Maria & young in behind him who are hardly slow & also are all willing runners with & without the ball. Also mean di Maria in best area & can effect game more & di Maria finally have player in front him making runs which di Maria love cos start playing crosses & passes to him. 

Also benefit of above team is Adnan & Toni seemed like playing alongside each other on that flank v Sunderland & Herrera drifting to side caused Sunderland no end of troubles whilst I think shaw been at best when young has played on lw & vice versa. 

Smalling & Rojo is our best cb partnership IMO. Given up on jones sadly I'm convinced guy will get injured just from walking onto steps of the team bus now. His passing & decision making is also woeful even at best of times & not learning anything whilst I kinda feel smalling is which know will likely be a lol moment to read but smalling passing v Sunderland & reading of game is lot better then it was pre LvG & swear it heard him give more senior exp players in our side a ear full several times on Saturday & done so few others times his played think back to Chelsea game at OT. Jones can join Evans in the scrap pile of out going 2015 summer Manchester United players now. 

I keep thinking we are going to click as a team under LvG soon. I felt that way under Moyes to but then my hope of that faded more & more the longer Moyes was around with us but with LvG don't feel that way. I think theirs more about us & him to see us produce the goods sooner rather then later (yes that's means even maybe waiting till next season before we start playing a better brand of football then are now). Maybe its just me feels that way but LvG seems to have settled on couple things recently in the side like a back 4, 2 wide men with 2 over lapping fullbacks, Rooney closer up top rather then cm, Herrera inclusion again. For some odd reason our injury crisis now isn't as bad nor has been since start of the year. Also In our last away game v Swansea even though we lost we played some decent stuff at times & our goal was a thing of beauty which was totally washed over by the defeat. So hopefully tonight at the very least win an away game playing well so build confidence for our next 3 games against arsenal, spurs & Liverpool.


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Sky Sports showing a terrible Italian game instead of the Liverpool game, brothers

Somebody should lose their job because of this


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I will love it if we beat these cunts. LOVE IT.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



> United XI: De Gea, Valencia, Smalling, Evans, Rojo, Blind, Herrera, Di Maria, Fellaini, Young, Rooney
> subs: Lindegaard, Jones, McNair, Carrick, Mata, Januzaj, Falcao


Fellaini...

also thought Januzaj did enough to earn starting place instead of di maria


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Hart, 
Sagna, Demichelis, Mangala , Kolarov, 
Navas, Touré, Fernando , Silva, 
Bony , Aguero, 

44 ferkin 2 lad. but its leicester so understandable....


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

no issues with fellaini.

many with di maria.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I just think Fellaini up top is the tactics to go for when you need a goal in the last 10 mins of a game, don't particularly want to see long balls up to Fellaini for 90 mins


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I want to see if United can successfully pull off the same tactics we use on Sunday's.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



united_07 said:


> I just think Fellaini up top is the tactics to go for when you need a goal in the last 10 mins of a game, don't particularly want to see long balls up to Fellaini for 90 mins


I actually kinda get the understanding about this one. Cos falcao well yeah let's not go their. 

Have 2 wide wingers with pace with 2 overlapping fullbacks backing them up since LvG likes width in side & crosses/wide areas are one best traits then even worst cross as long in decent area Fellani know can do something with it. But even then with those wide areas being used with that 11 its in us to stretch Newcastle defence but need CF up top who either run in behind or can bring others into play. Felliani not run In behind but what does do is act as player who back into defence & mean Newcastle have drop off which turns create space to AdM, Rooney, Young & Hererra & our fullbacks if bomb on. Or if Newcastle team push up leave ton space in behind their back line & have players out wide to get in behind & whilst sounds ugly allows go direct to Felliani who can bring down & play ball off to others arounds him. Give us a out ball in tough away game put it this way its legit tactic that worked for us & give us a option up top that can't have with RvP or falcao due to both having a serious bad/lack of touch, mobility, physical or pace nowadays.

Obviously people say why not put di Maria, Adnan or mata off Rooney or even Rooney off Wilson. Which is fair enough but don't seem harm in playing Felliani if we plan on using above tactics & we have a small team that lacks physical aspects to it which Fellani helps us in. If you ever look at our side then compare it to says Newcastle who have some big physical tall players in their side then see the difference is big. Which is a issue for us that needs a serious looking at in summer with areas/players we are targeting. 

Otherwise team is as expected although am bit shocked adnan is not starting having done well v Sunderland whilst di maria given another chance but Adnan can come off bench to change game again & Shaw still unavailable so rojo stays at lb & Evans stays at left cb which under the circumstances I can understand.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



> Anthony Taylor (born 20 October 1978)[1] is an English professional football referee from Wythenshawe, *Greater Manchester*.


No wonder he didn't give a penalty. Smh.


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

This Liverpool team are a sharp/confident Sturridge away from giving someone an absolute sausaging

A couple more games and he should be ok hopefully

Hendo :mark:


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Green Light said:


> No wonder he didn't give a penalty. Smh.


From wythenshawe, you dont even go down on the first stab...


----------



## ΤheDude

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Hendo again...My man..My man...:clap:clap:clap:bow:bow


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

THERE IT IS

STURRIDGE

Whatever about the rest of his game, Hendo's crossing is Gerrard-esque :bbrown3


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Put your cock away.


Good to see Jonas playing again.


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I hate Newcastle

lel everton


----------



## CGS

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Arsenal, Pool, Man U and Spurs all winning. fuck me the race for the top 4 is incredible right now. Us, Spurs and arsenal just can't seem to stop winning and Man U just keep finding results out of nothing, should make for a fun last 2 months if it carries on in this fashion.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

You'll finish 5th. We'll do you at Anfield. Mignolet will start being crap again, Skrtel will score an own goal, Lovren will remain dreadful, Can can't, Moreno will defend at his usual high standard..., Markovic will carry on with his glorious final ball, Henderson will get outmuscled due to the extreme loss of weight due to the many tongues leaving his arse, Gerrard will be shit, Coutinho will hopefully not bum us, Sterling will miss 8000000 chances again & Sturridge will be in a wheelchair after his leg muscles explode after a fierce sneeze in the tunnel.

Rodgers will carry on fucking trannies.

5th place Liverpool. 4th place Manchester United. Or 3rd place Manchester United. Either way 5th place Liverpool. HA HA.


----------



## Dell

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Another sickener right at the death, fuck me. 

We didn't deserve a point anyway, complete non-entity of a performance.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Our goalkeepers, Terry and Hazard are trying to drag us over the line. Matic is needed back ASAP. Costa and Fabregas have gone on holiday. Everyone else suck. Playing so much garbage right now. Losing to PSG may be a blessing.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Vader said:


> You'll finish 5th. We'll do you at Anfield. Mignolet will start being crap again, Skrtel will score an own goal, Lovren will remain dreadful, Can can't, Moreno will defend at his usual high standard..., Markovic will carry on with his glorious final ball, Henderson will get outmuscled due to the extreme loss of weight due to the many tongues leaving his arse, Gerrard will be shit, Coutinho will hopefully not bum us, Sterling will miss 8000000 chances again & Sturridge will be in a wheelchair after his leg muscles explode after a fierce sneeze in the tunnel.
> 
> Rodgers will carry on fucking trannies.
> 
> 5th place Liverpool. 4th place Manchester United. Or 3rd place Manchester United. Either way 5th place Liverpool. HA HA.


Inb4 BALOMANIA comes in to save the day and bury Man united Triple H style :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Only one fraud on Merseyside brothers. :ken


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

HOLLYWOOD HENDO


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Shocking lack of quality in that game. Tons of missed chances all coming from horrendous mistakes and then so does the goal. Rooney was decent up front but wasteful. Still think him up top alone is the way to go from now on. Young scored in what was probably his worst performance of the season. 

I think we're better suited to playing bigger sides right now. Watching us try and break down a team that's sitting back is just torture. 

De Gea is legitimately some sort of higher power.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I watched the first five minutes of your game. You sat back as Newcastle held the ball around the halfway line. You got the ball, so they sat back as you held it around the halfway line. It didn't look promising, but I didn't have to care about it after then so it was okay.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Timmy Krul, what a pass.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

It was a stupid pass back from Abeid (who will now probably be vilified despite being generally great for us this season) but I still feel like Krul should've been able to hook that out with his right if he wasn't so damn one-footed.

Massive lel at getting rid of Santon. Taylor looks terrible and Jonas is obviously only in the team on sentiment. 


Everton's 13/14 14/15 seasons starting to mirror our 11/12 12/13 seasons.




'Fonte was coming through the back of people all night' 

Obviously getting his revenge for Pardew shagging his wife :banderas


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Everton's worst season since 1926 apparently.

:martinez

:moyes4

"What have you done?"


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Vader said:


> You'll finish 5th. We'll do you at Anfield. Mignolet will start being crap again, Skrtel will score an own goal, Lovren will remain dreadful, Can can't, Moreno will defend at his usual high standard..., Markovic will carry on with his glorious final ball, Henderson will get outmuscled due to the extreme loss of weight due to the many tongues leaving his arse, Gerrard will be shit, Coutinho will hopefully not bum us, Sterling will miss 8000000 chances again & Sturridge will be in a wheelchair after his leg muscles explode after a fierce sneeze in the tunnel.
> 
> Rodgers will carry on fucking trannies.
> 
> 5th place Liverpool. 4th place Manchester United. Or 3rd place Manchester United. Either way 5th place Liverpool. HA HA.


"Liverpool, the league's only unbeaten side since the turn of the year, have not been defeated in the last 12 league games -- picking up 30 points from a possible 36 having won seven of the last eight with six clean sheets."

:banderas

Skrtel and Lovren are contributing to clean sheets. You should be worried for United.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

The three at the back masks their faults quite well. Skrtel doesn't go flying for tackles out wide because he stays central. Lovren's positional and sometimes passing issues aren't so much of a trouble because he has cover.

Can is perfect in every way possible, so he would be fine in a back one. :evil


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*










Honestly can't wait for the match on the 22nd. Van Gaal's bollocks will be out in the away dressing room when we're through with you lot.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Joel said:


> Our goalkeepers, Terry and Hazard are trying to drag us over the line. Matic is needed back ASAP. Costa and Fabregas have gone on holiday. Everyone else suck. Playing so much garbage right now. Losing to PSG may be a blessing.


Costa is a frustrating guy at times. I get that he scores goals but he could be more. Sometimes he holds on to the ball too long and gets it nicked off of him or (like today) he doesn't take the shot. Fabregas was brushed off like nothing today. We could have and should have been up by more today. West Ham were threatening throughout. Courtois made some good saves, Cahill made a vital clearance. 

I think Hazard has been tremendous this season. He is one of, if not the very best player in the prem at the moment. When Fabregas is on, its good. But on the days he is off Hazard performs. I just want to get through these Matic less fixtures quickly, glad for the win today. Luckily while we've been shit recently we've picked up a good amount of points, and also City have been dropping points.

At this point I don't see anything happening in the Champions League with us. Wouldn't be surprised to see PSG win, but whatever. Just want to wrap up the league. That will be good enough this season.

Everton are such a mess.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

apparently our game was absolutely horrible and nervy. still, clean sheet with our best cb pairing. nasri left out of the squad to send a message to someone who's performed pretty well. okay. kolarov still getting games despite being the human for of aids. still, had to win, and we did. silva scoring again makes me happy.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Rockhead said:


> I just want to get through these Matic less fixtures quickly, glad for the win today.


We're through them now. He's back for the Soton game. Another must win game.



Kiz said:


> apparently our game was absolutely horrible and nervy. still, clean sheet with our best cb pairing. nasri left out of the squad to send a message to someone who's performed pretty well. okay. *kolarov still getting games despite being the human for of aids.* still, had to win, and we did. silva scoring again makes me happy.


Probably trying to play him into form since Clichy is suspended for the Camp Nou game? Or would you rather see one of the right backs start at left back for that game?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

i'd much rather zaba and sagna as the full backs. i just can't see kolarov being any good defensively. sagna isnt spectacular but his defending is much, much better. but clearly full back is a problem not just for us, but many teams worldwide. but the biggest of all problems will be midfield. dinho is way off 80% of the time, and fernando is just a calamity waiting to happen. was incredibly lucky to not give kramaric a pen trying to do god knows what. luckily hartdog was there once again to pull off a great save and get his hand trodden on too.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Rush said:


> "Liverpool, the league's only unbeaten side since the turn of the year, have not been defeated in the last 12 league games -- picking up 30 points from a possible 36 having won seven of the last eight with six clean sheets."
> 
> :banderas
> 
> Skrtel and Lovren are contributing to clean sheets. You should be worried for United.


12 game unbeaten run, that's lovely. We ended Arsenal's 49 game unbeaten run. You're shitter than them. We're shitter than we were. That may not actually be true as that squad had some awful players. Either way, the stars are aligned.

We have more points, goals and have conceded less. We're absolute shite. The wheels will come off your hype train. Again. Ill be there passing by in the Man Utd Backwards Pass Express, choo-chooing all the way to 4th Place Station.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

raheem made the logo appear

he and gervinho are the same person


----------



## ΤheDude

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Idk why, but I laughed so hard when I saw this


----------



## A. Edwards

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I can't entirely blame Krul last night for his pass that led to the Man Utd goal. Although it was retarded, our (Newcastle) defence is absolutely shocking & horrifically painful to watch. ep


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

:brodgersamania running wild brother, united will be made humble by the better side of merseyside.

:brodgers :brodgers :brodgers, bWo


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

It's going to STING when we bum you at Anfield.

blind World order


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Does van Gaal's selection of Evans mean we can put him in the blind World order? :evil


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

blind World order contains Daley and Danny thus far. I've yet to develop criteria other than being called Blind.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I'd put Rus in there too.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



BkB Hulk said:


> I'd put Rus in there too.


uwotm8. As DA pointed out to me today i have incredible vision :evil - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/18046802-post9478.html


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

6 games or up for spitting but 5 for Racism?











Well done FA you pack of nonces way to sort your priorities out, Premier league sponsored by UKIP next season.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Green Light said:


> No wonder he didn't give a penalty. Smh.


AY YOU KNOW WHAT I CAN'T LET THIS GO SO EASILY. THE FA HAVE SENT A REFEREE FROM THE FUCKING GREATER MANCHESTER AREA TO REF A MANCHESTER UNITED GAME. HOW IS THAT ALLOWED TO HAPPEN? AND THEN IN THE FIRST FIVE MINUTES OF THE GAME HE DOESN'T GIVE ONE OF THE CLEAREST PENALTIES YOU WILL SEE ALL SEASON. FUCK.

Who do I send a letter of complaint to bros?


----------



## Goku

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Liam Miller said:


> 6 games or up for spitting but 5 for Racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done FA you pack of nonces way to sort your priorities out, Premier league sponsored by UKIP next season.


well would you rather have a mong call you a racial slur or be spit on?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> well would you rather have a mong call you a racial slur or be spit on?


Slapped or kicked.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Who's club has a game this weekend then? :moyes2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Evans banned for 6 games. Shame it wasn't more.

Shaking my head at the retards on Redcafe saying the ban is unfair.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Are they saying the length is long, or it is wrong because Evans didn't spit at him?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Almost all are saying the length is too long and plenty are saying "He only spat near him/at the ground."

Same stupid cunts laugh at RAWK and their defence of Suarez.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Silent Alarm said:


> Evans banned for 6 games. Shame it wasn't more.
> 
> Shaking my head at the retards on Redcafe saying the ban is unfair.


Evans has nothing to complain about nor does cisse who in fairness at least apologised afterwards & accepted what he did was wrong whilst Evans response on the other hand... Both players deserved their bans in my eyes. 

In the case of Evans comes at period where getting games again & he has actually been playing alright as of late then he does that. Might as well pack his bags now really as this was his big/last chance to show LvG he was worth keeping for next season now only be used if others are unavailable in the final few weeks of the season otherwise just be watching from at best the subs bench. So dumb. 

DdG
Toni Smalling Rojo Shaw
carrick blind 
Herrera
Di Maria Rooney young 

Subs - Valdez Jones Felliani Mata Falcao Adnan & Mcnair 

Team id like to see us play v arsenal on Monday night.

Imagine the arsenal team will be something like this? 

szczesny 
Bellerin mertesacker Koscielny Gibbs 
Coqulien 
Ozil Ramsey Cazorla Sanchez 
Giroud 

Bench - Ospina, Chamberlian, Walcott, welbeck, Rosicky, chambers & Monreal


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Evans is from Belfast. Proof enough that it was intentional.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

*6 games is harsh relative to other bans for far worse offences. It's essentially saying that spitting is twice as bad as a leg breaking tackle. It's a blessing in disguise for us though given how he's played for us this season.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

The thing is though, leg breaking tackles depend on the mentality of the player making the tackle. A mistimed challenged with an element of risk gets a three game ban because you need to stamp out those sorts of challenges to protect players. A player might not intend to harm the opponent but there's too much risk attached to that style of tackle not to punish it.

Spitting has a more intentional mentality that a player should easily be able to refrain from indulging in. Both Evans & Cisse knew what they were about to do and had the benefit of time to think better of it, which is why they're copping a lengthier ban. Same reason Keane's challenge on Haaland incurred a greater punishment because it was clearly pre-mediated and malicious, rather than a naive/negligent leg breaking tackle like Eduardo's at St Andrews.


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Ref just gave Yacob a second yellow for nothing :drake1

:jordan4 tho because Yacob is an asshole


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Clearly just done for the reaction of the crowd and manager.

It literally can't be a yellow card. If it's a foul then it's a straight red. Wasn't even a foul.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Aston Villa fans congrats on winning the biggest mong award.


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

The lels if they get kicked out of the cup

PLZ DO IT


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Pitch invasion in a quarter final game :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao





:ti






:maury







:duck


----------



## J&JSecurity

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

This is so wrong! Someone should remind them they haven't won the cup yet. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Liam Miller said:


> Pitch invasion in a quarter final game :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :maury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :duck







Your attention to be directed at 7.00 and 8.15 in the above clip :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Your attention to be directed at 7.00 and 8.15 in the above clip :brodgers


Mongs.


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

http://vine.co/v/OE5UA5lWDYH

The linesman :done


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*


























CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> http://vine.co/v/OE5UA5lWDYH
> 
> The linesman :done


SCARED COWARD


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> http://vine.co/v/OE5UA5lWDYH
> 
> The linesman :done


United need pace up top, he looks like he'll fit the bill.


Brave Tim and his side to ruin stevie's big day in the final.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> http://vine.co/v/OE5UA5lWDYH
> 
> The linesman :done


:banderas

Obviously just remembered that he left the cooker on


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Liam Miller said:


> United need pace up top, he looks like he'll fit the bill.


Was running using only one arm as well - didn't leave his flag behind. Wonder if Greg **** would have taken it out of his pay check if he had.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Hams were you the scally that nicked Delph's boot and armband?

Can't stop laughing at that linesman :banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



















Touchy Tim.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Aston Villa fans celebrate a little bit too enthusiastically. Daily Mail headline?

"FOOTBALL GOES BACK TO THE DARK AGES!"


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Silent Alarm said:


> Aston Villa fans celebrate a little bit too enthusiastically. Daily Mail headline?
> 
> "FOOTBALL GOES BACK TO THE DARK AGES!"


Classic Daily Fail.

They pick their writers out of a mental asylum, dead set. :lol


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Silent Alarm said:


> Aston Villa fans celebrate a little bit too enthusiastically. Daily Mail headline?
> 
> "FOOTBALL GOES BACK TO THE DARK AGES!"


Insert BTTF 'Back to the 80s' poster with Tim Sherwood's face super-imposed on to Marty here.


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



> Mignolet, Can, Skrtel, Lovren, Johnson, Markovic, Henderson, Lallana, Coutinho, Sterling, Sturridge


:woo


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

We're gonna get got, simple as that. Early red cards and Bowyer's favourites being rested have got us this far. At least there's no Cpt. Calamity today anyway and Eastwood plays in goal too.

Don't fancy us at all. 2-0 will be a decent effort. Liverpool aren't soft like Arsenal were at the Emirates when we did them two years ago with the arguably worst team we've ever had in my lifetime.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



steamed hams said:


>


Scouse humour.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Of course the replay is the same week we face United. Borefest of a match that was.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



steamed hams said:


> Insert BTTF 'Back to the 80s' poster with Tim Sherwood's face super-imposed on to Marty here.


Sherwood's Almanac showed Villa as 2015 FA Cup winners. No wonder he took the job :heskeymania


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Of course the replay is the same week we face United. Borefest of a match that was.


Doubt it.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

If we end up winning the FA Cup and getting in the top 4, I'll see this season better than last year.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



haribo said:


> Sherwood's Almanac showed Villa as 2015 FA Cup winners. No wonder he took the job :heskeymania


Great Scott!


























....I'll get me coat.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



steamed hams said:


> Great Scot!

























:moyes4



:moyes2


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

even tho we're in far from ideal form, we'll do Arsenal tomorrow, 2-1 likely. Rooney with both goals :fergie


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

United could suffer a Dream Team-esque style disaster and still beat Arsenal.

One of their fans was on Talksport yesterday evening saying how getting knocked out of the Champions League could be a blessing in disguise because they could focus on their league form. Yep, get knocked out of the Champions League so they can qualify for the Champions League.

I fucking hate those unambitious pricks.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

As I'm a Liverpool fan, what I'm saying might not be logical since I don't support Arsenal but I just will.

Wenger honestly needs to go. The 2007/08 season was really the last time Arsenal was in the title race. That was what, 7 years ago? And since then all they really did was just try to qualify for UCL (And by the way, they are good at being constant. Always qualifying for the champions league.) But for a club like Arsenal it's just not good enough.

And yes, you can laugh at me being a Liverpool fan all you want, but we did challenge for the title last season and the 2008/09 season. To be honest we seem to be going up and down.

I just don't even know. Arsenal can be title contenders, but not with this system.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



> De Gea, Valencia, Smalling, Rojo, Shaw, Blind, Herrera, Di Maria, Fellaini, Young, Rooney
> subs: Valdes, Rafael, Jones, Carrick, Januzaj, Mata, Falcao


Fellaini starting ahead of Falcao, Mata and Januzaj again. But at least rafael is back in the squad


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Looking at that team we should beat them


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Falcao is shit. Januzaj has played well for about 30 minutes this season. Mata, I can't even remember his last good run in the team. I like him though.

Fellaini is going to be in the team for as long as we're hoofing. Not the best of tactics but if it's how Van Gaal insists on playing then he's the best option.

The sooner you lot realise that Rafael is utter wank the better. Good at going forward, giant liability in defence. He is a defender.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Hope Welbeck doesn't get a polite reception.

Boo the cunt, he's just another Arsenal pricks these days.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Was just about to go on a tirade against Di Maria.

I'll hold my tongue for a while.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

*Where the fuck has this Di Maria been? Still a mess at the back positionally but we look like outscoring teams again at least which is more assuring. *


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Those subs

The fuck?

Edit: welbeck celebrating, fucking cunt boo him


Edit2: Di maria off, congrats arsenal, hope you win it


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

The Di Maria experiment has been a catastrophic disaster.

Sell him for £20/30 million and move on.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Embarrassing dive

Horrendous performance


----------



## Joel

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Cliffy said:


> Those subs
> 
> The fuck?
> 
> *Edit: welbeck celebrating, fucking cunt boo him*
> 
> 
> Edit2: Di maria off, congrats arsenal, hope you win it


Too right he fucking celebrated after van Gaal's comments on him after he was sold.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*










Where was the yellow for that?


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Fuck.


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Of course, probably the only time I've wanted Utd to beat Arsenal and they lose

Playing against that Utd team on that huge Wembley pitch would have been :yum:

Shameful dives

oh the draw :mark:


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Please keep pool and arsenal apart


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

interesting draw indeed


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

De Gea is literally amazing. Man Utd would be relgation candidates without him.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

LVG costs us another game with his incompetent subs second half, Valencia (who was great all match) had a stupid brainfart moment, hoofball didn't work (again), Carrick looked unfit and Di Maria is a thug... moron! Oliver had a good game I thought and Januzaj needs to cut out the diviing. Also how awesome is De Gea.. . even is god-like performance couldn't save us. Ah well I knew we'd lose when I saw the subs. Still a sickening feeling though. Well done Arsenal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

fucking awful. Valencia not good enough at right and his mistake cost the match. di Maria extremely stupid grabbing the ref, no other option to send him off.

Big run of games coming up, hopefully van gaal stops sticking Fellaini up top, as its a little tiring watching long balls go up and then Fellaini giving away free kicks challenging for the ball.

If we dont get top 4 de Gea will definitely be off to Madrid


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Valencia is finished for us but I'll never lay into him with buckets of vitriolic abuse like I will for that cunt, Di Maria.

With Valencia, it's a lack of talent or talent deserting because he was, at one time, lethal for us. He gives it his all and you never get the impression that he doesn't care but I suppose that's the minimum you would hope for from a footballer earning £80-100k a week.

That prick, Di Maria, though. I harbour levels of hate for him that surpass Rooney's even at his most cunt-ish. It's so blatantly obvious that he doesn't give a fuck. I pray that we sell the wankstain to PSG in the summer.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

She wore, she wore
She wore a yellow ribbon,
She wore a yellow ribbon,
In the merry month of May!
And when I asked,
Oh why she wore her ribbon,
She said it’s for The Arsenal,
And we’re going to Wembley!
Wembley, Wembley
We’re the famous Arsenal
And we’re going to Wembley!


----------



## seabs

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

*I still love you Welbzzzzz. I hate to be that guy but I'm not sure Van Gaal has any clue right now.*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

De Gea is the only good thing going your you lot, he's kept you in top 4.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575058214720573441

:moyes7


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

If he's actually stated that then I'm knee-jerking my way into writing Van Gaal off as being poisonous to the club.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

That was not fun.  

You know what odd is that I thought we looked good attacking wise again in 1st half & thought 2nd half we would kick on but lot huff & puff but no penetration again. But at back were causing our own issues its not even lack of quality players at back for us either that's the most annoying thing. Its the lack tof tracking back, positional sense & to many poor passes in dangerous areas in our defence that are gift wrapping teams chances against & both arsenal goals are direct results of combination of all these things happening all at once. 

I thought oddly subs were right under circumstances at time. Shaw looked unfit & rushed back & chamberlain was causing him no end of problems what annoying is rojo came over in 2nd half at lb then chamberlain pulled hamstring after shaw gone off if stayed on then shaw influence on game would been seen more as Ramsey wasn't willing run directly at rojo as chamberlain would of done. 

Hererra I think said this in oct that the physical side of PL & the pace of it has catched him out same as blind really. Both chasing shadows to much & as result caught outta position to much. Carrick on shored up defence & meant blind wasnt alone in cm as Herrera often either to high or to deep trying cover di Maria/Toni to stay in middle with blind. Carrick inclusion stopped arsenal playing through middle of us in 2nd half like had in 1st half. But carrick inclusion with no Hererra meant no one making any running into final 3rd from deep or any quick inseive passes to our attacking players from a deeper zone. 

Isn't Hindsight a great thing? Easy to say now that the subs at Ht were wrong as we lost but thought at time both subs were made under circumstances by LvG had to be done. Every manager has make big calls & big decisions, can't always get them right & live & die my those key moments. Now looking at It in terms of how game went from HT to FT you see the 2 subs killed us off. Sigh 

It's that area where Felliani plays that's the big issue it's why its all pass no penetration as is nothing in that area to link pretty passing & possession to final 3rd killer passes & effecting games in attacking play. Felliani not like that his different type player who can be useful in certain situations IMO but not as a starter as no10 in creative output its not who he is. I rather Rooney off wilison or put mata off Rooney or play di Maria off Rooney. That's what's its so frustrating see Felliani given nod their again as its a simple solution to fix yet its not been made yet by LvG & its has to be done soon otherwise were up shit creek without a paddle. 

1st half we played well but arsenal cutting through us whenever they crossed half way line cos our defensive mistakes were allowing them in, so many times did one of our players loss the ball, get caught out of position or make a bad decision by not tracking runners. Yet attacking wise we looked better but couldn't find that killer pass or cross open arsenal up yet one time did it we scored. So not like can't do it its more of case if 1 not doing it enough & that's in part cos 2 the players have on pitch are unable to create well enough as not those type of players & 3 we play to slowly & to many times sometime want keep ball sideways when a quicker better pass is available higher up pitch. 

I love DdG I really do. I feel for him cos this is another season where has bailed us out of trouble cos dumb mistakes in defence costing us can't rely on him all time. Those saves kept score down to 2-1. However both his saves after like I said from our mistakes gifting arsenal chances but arsenal were hitting us on break on both DdG saves came from that & after Toni gift wrapped goal to Welbeck. (Who should celebrate the goal no issue with it at all hate when players come to any former club & don't celebrate scoring a big goal. Bugs me no end that.) Arsenal didnt have carve us open to get at us we were more then willing play our own part to help them out. School boy errors after school boy errors.

Even after arsenal scored I thought we played ok but without looking like ever going create clear chance. That's the issue I have is when teams defend deep against us & we have to chase games we look very short of ideas of how open up sides & think case of if we score first then try keep ball yet make to many mistakes allowing teams chances back into game. If we concede first then have no idea how push on in game to get noses ahead whilst all time still looking bag of nerves at back. It's not a great formula to winning (big) matches really. 

I thought the fa cup was their for us this season. To me that is what sucks the most as to long not held that trophy now 2007 were in fa cup final & 2004 last won the fa cup itself. 

My biggest fear is that this lose will zap the teams morale heading into some upcomming massive PL games & oddly don't think it should cos mistakes made today can be fixed with simple tactical tweaks & hard work on training pitch but not been fixed so far which is concerning me the most. On flip side attacking wise didnt look as blunt as have done in recent months today which trust me is a big difference to me in attack from now & what we were even a month back. To me it is night & day. So improved in that regard & LvG stuck with back 4 & playing Rooney up top again so are things look at think ok maybe are going somewhere but all these things are at snails pace & not big moment where all fallen into place (yet) lots little improvements rather then big oh look theirs that big moment where kick on & figuring out this solutions has to be done now otherwise in serious trouble of not making the top4 this season. 

On arsenal. They came with game plan & did what they had to do. Thought Monreal goal was brilliant if wasnt for them scoring it against us. I would of prob clapped at it. It was so well worked. On night they deserved it & Coqulien a great player for arsenal just what they always needed in that area, he allows the others to play in front of him whilst he does the dirty work. He was my motm. 

Michael Oliver was spot on to. In a season where officials been so shit he was brilliant tonight. Was not a single decision to me he got wrong. Don't condone any players diving so wont stick up for adnan or di Maria here & di Maria should know better then to put your hands on a ref like that. Red was correct call. Naive from both players & someone should have a word with both of them about it after game when things have settled down in training tomorrow. Don't condone diving it pisses me off. And in the case of adnan dive its a serious wtf moment as his through on goal if he stays on his feet so why throw yourself to ground? FFS 

So so so gut wrenching that. We need get our act together fast & wake up ASAP as now only have top4 left to play for now & our run in is as hard as its get till end of this season. So we need start getting points quick in order to get Cl for next season. Pretty football can wait another season as results is all that matters from now on.


----------



## obby

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Currently want to impale Januzaj with a socket wrench.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I still don't get why Vajazzle dived, even with the poor touch he was still clean through and Chez is hardly a solid goalkeeper, would have made more sense to make Chez make an error rather than chance a fairly blatant dive that anyone could see was a dive. 

And the fact you gave him your famous #11 shirt really makes me :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Our number 11 shirt isn't famous.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

LVG has gotta stop persisting with Fellaini. It's embarrassing seeing us result to hoof ball to him game after game. What a shitty result, Di Maria clearly doesn't care either.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

United losing is always delicious to see. Mostly for the quick change from "United's going to win easy" to "This team is fucking shite. Kill them all, the useless fucks" that always happens :banderas



Joel said:


> Too right he fucking celebrated after van Gaal's comments on him after he was sold.


I've never got the whole "not going to celebrate against my old club" thing that has been really prevalent lately.


----------



## obby

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Renegade™ said:


> LVG has gotta stop persisting with Fellaini. It's embarrassing seeing us result to hoof ball to him game after game. What a shitty result, Di Maria clearly doesn't care either.


Yeah, the lack of game time Mata has been getting as no 10 is ridiculous when Fellaini is the one being used instead.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Mata should go in the summer. I want to see him do well at whatever club he is at, and he won't get much of a shout at United. That must be the only good thing Di Maria did all year long (the assist for the goal). Had guests over, so didn't really pay attention to Di Maria's send off, but lel all the same. He has a worse case of Ozilitis than Ozil did last season. Would be funny for the world but awful for United if they don't make top 4 from here. Criticism will come hard and heavy for LVG. I miss when people were "tactical geniusing" him early in the season. 

Would love a Villa/Bradford final with Bradford winning.


----------



## Rocky Mark

Valenciaa
Oooooooooh
Valenciaa
Oooooooooh

He gave Welby the ball,
And united won Fuck all


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

we should absolutely be in for di maria if utd are looking to get rid. you dont just turn into an absolute spud overnight. van gaal is an utter tactical dinosaur who has no idea seemingly how to use anyone with an ounce of technical skill, which is highly ironic when you consider his past.

januzaj is absolutely embarrassing too. more cards for diving than goals i believe.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

heard we did something well at OT. alright.

where the fuck did Coquelin come from? Appears to be a player.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

*I'm really not sure Van Gaal has a clue what to do here now. His comments about not regretting taking Falcao over Welbeck just reek of what oblivious managers on a sinking ship say. It never should have been either or in the first place but it seemed he made his mind up on Welbeck straight away and then barely ever gave Falcao a chance. 2 games in a row now we've been chasing a goal and he's been an unused sub. Still got no clue what he wants to do with the defence. The only constant has been Valencia whose peak is an average game. Snubbing Rafael like he has for fucking Valencia might surpass showing Welbeck the door. Positionally the defence still has way too many holes. Easy to blame the individual players but it's when positional mistakes it reflects a lot on the coaching staff, especially when it continues to happen all season. Shaw just can't get any momentum. Di Maria looked a lot better last night and shockingly is was when he played out wide. I have no idea why we'd sign a world class winger and then play him everywhere but where he was world class. Especially when the team has no width. Red card was so stupid and extra so now he's out of the Spurs game. Fellaini hasn't had a bad season but he kills the attacking play when he starts so much. Way too quick to pump long balls up to him and quite frankly it isn't working yet we persist with it because Van Gaal is stubborn and has to be proven right somehow I guess. He's utter dross with the ball at his feet too. I can't even remember the last time Mata played which is odd and he was playing his best football for us around Xmas and then just got exiled out of nowhere off the back of it. Same for Falcao actually. Januzaj desperately needs to spend next season at another club where he'll play game in game out. Don't want to write him off just yet but he's been awful this season. 

I have no hope of us getting the results we need against the Chelsea/City/Arsenal/Liverpool/Spurs in this form. We've lucked out too many results to do it again.*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Seabs has done a great job of describing how I feel on the whole United situation right now.

What I will type though is this defeat may knock our confidence now and effectively ruin our chances of top 4. We knew we had a tough couple of months ahead anyway but this was United's best chance to win an FA Cup and courtesy of the Manager, we blew it.

You can talk about hindsight or whatnot but as soon as I saw Herrera went off and Carrick came on I immediately said to myself we'll lose this. It's all well and good blocking off the middle of midfield but Arsenal were strolling past us on the wings it didn't really matter. That and we offered no pace or threat when on the attack. Quite frankly, the substitutions killed us. Sure, it was a lucky goal Arsenal got to win the game due to the Valencia brainfart but I really couldn't see us getting another goal. That is what is most sickening as we played some of our best attacking football in that first half, Herrera was driving us forward and was linking well with the wingers and then LVG decided to go too defensive and it backfired. If it wasn't for De Gea, it could have been an even worse defeat.

I lost faith in Moyes in December due to the negative interviews, the deceitfulness in every word he said, the dreadful tactics and so on. With LVG, I've started to murmur some concern the past 6-7 weeks as his tactics, system, strategy, everything has been bizarre especially away from home. You can say he needs time as the players need to learn his style but really he needs to learn his way just isn't working especially when you change it so many times and use so many players. Teams are enjoying playing against us due to the way we set up and how unconfident our players look on the ball. Sure, I'd take a lucky win over the performance as long as it secures us top 4 at the end of the season but with the way we're playing and how some of the individual players are performing I can see it costing us.

I'm not saying I want LVG gone as there's still some part of me that thinks maybe he can pull it off but there are warning signs there and he needs to sort it out and quickly. You can't come in, say you need 3 months for the players to grasp your philosophy and to aim for the Premier League title and then have us 7 months later playing awful, slow and desperate hoofball, constantly changing your tactics on a weekly basis and fighting for 4th (which we may struggle to get) after spending £150 million in one window. It is going to make you look like an idiot and he has looked like that a lot this season.

The exclusion of Rafael is also what drives me nuts. I know I harp on about Rafael as he is one of my favourite players at the club. What I find baffling is Evans, Smalling and Jones have all been injured a lot this season and yet they've walked straight back into the team no questions asked. Whereas Rafael who was playing some pretty good football (Everton and West Ham at home springs to mind) and then he has a setback (nothing unusual there) and then he's completely frozen out of the team. He's been fit for 6 or so weeks now... use him! People can say he's not that great of a defender but that is bull. 2 seasons ago he was playing some of his best football and showed a lot of maturity in defence. Sure, he had an awful season last season and started to show that recklessness at the back but I think Moyes drove a lot of the talent out of the players last season and you can tell he suffered also and his confidence was gone.

I'd rather have Rafael at the back than Valencia. Credit to Valencia, he's had a pretty good season but right back isn't his natural position and he's always going to have a brainfart there, it was always going to happen. Stick him further up the pitch, reunite him with Rafael and see what happens as both were a lethal combination before. Just give Rafael a chance as he hasn't been given one like the other defenders. #FreeRafael .

Furthermore, the exclusion of Mata and Falcao is not very good man management. Mata like Seabs said was playing some of his best football for us over Christmas and then he mysteriously gets dropped and has only made sporadic cameo appearances in the last month or so. Falcao, okay he's not been in the best of form but he was also playing well during Christmas and before he first got injured for us. You can tell though his confidence has been knocked when he's had to see RVP (who has been terrible this season) start ahead of him whilst he wasn't getting a look in. It will always knock a strikers confidence. His movement is still there but he isn't getting the service and then he gets dropped when he doesn't score, comes back, doesn't score, gets dropped, then plays poorly and looks like a man who has zero confidence and now he can't come on when we need a goal. Poor man management all around from LVG this season.

I really worry about the end to our season, if we finish outside of the top 4 it will be back to square one. LVG needs to sort it out and quick as we can't afford another season out of the Champions League. I don't like to be negative, I endured enough of that last season under Miserable Moyes but there are major doubts creeping in now. The Spurs game is huge now and we really need to bounce back. Fingers crossed it will happen.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

hell, even stoke play a passing game these days

game seems to have passed van gaal by. his benching and constant demotion of technical players in favour of the likes of fellaini is utterly baffling. he's not even copying what he did during the world cup with the netherlands. sure they players aren't the same (well, there's a couple) but there's still some players there able to play how he did only about a year ago. mata, herrera, di maria are all good enough, but he won't do it.

i seriously do not understand why he seems to have abandoned all his principles for just barely scraping by and playing horrific football. if he tried to do this at ajax or barca in the past he would've been kicked to the curb at christmas.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

*That's the part that stings a lot with Van Gaal, he's made his reputation which is well deserved and doing something totally different to what he's doing here and we have the players to play (ok maybe not to the same level) that style. For someone with a decent reputation as a man manager, on the face of things he seems to have bufooned in that respect. Falcao and Shaw really seem to be playing with no confidence and while we can only speculate as to why or even if that's the case, there's definitely just cause to attach blame to Van Gaal for their form. Ever since Shaw joined it seems to have been one thing after another denting his confidence and for as good as he is, he's still a young man who just made a massive switch and has never had close to the pressure he will have had on him this season. Same with Herrera. Poor guy has played better than most and had more good games than bad games and he's just been exiled despite us needing his play-a-making skills. The way he treated Welbeck was super concerning too.

I don't like jumping on backs because of a bad result but if I'm making a list of things Van Gaal has done well this season it's way too short. Yeah the players have to cop a lot of the blame too but there's too many things you can attribute the blame his way for. Honestly feels way too much like the discussions we'd have this time last year about Moyes, only you'd expect better from a coach as experienced and as successful at an elite level as Van Gaal is. *


----------



## united_07

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Falcao, Rafael and Valdes all starting for the reserves tonight

edit: Rafael scores 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575379132634243072


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Good job we have Valencia to stop such play in the first team. Van Gaal will upset he didn't retain possession.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Falcao didnt look to happy about being subbed, but to be fair he didnt really do much in the 70 mins he had.

Rafael easily the best player on the pitch, took his goal well and set up some good chances. He should be starting on sunday.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Falcao has been fairly gash all season tbf, should cut our losses for sure at seasons end.

good stuff from Rafael, what a goal too, definitely should be starting on the weekend, fuck Valencia off


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

and after the game is finished it'll be "oh fuck rafael off"


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



King Kenny said:


> and after the game is finished it'll be "oh fuck rafael off"


Yeah, it's a bit of a trend with football fans nowadays. A player has a few bad games, they're deemed a bad player and vice versa.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Reney still likes Anderson. The last time he played well was about six billion burgers ago.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



BkB Hulk said:


> Reney still likes Anderson. The last time he played well was about six billion burgers ago.


Anderson was basically the mascot. Impossible not to love.

Brazil captain in 2018. Watch.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

dont think the oxygen tank will be allowed on the field


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

The altitude will be the least of his problems in Putin's USSR.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

i hope for his sake he doesnt declare himself gay for big macs


----------



## just1988

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

*Random one, I saw someone in a Dean Ambrose hoody at Old Trafford. Had an inkling they might be on this forum.*


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Of all the teams in the Premier League it is City who play the most attractive football when they are on song, 

Never thought i'd read that from Scholes...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

well yeah.

the problem is consistently being on song, which has happened so rarely this season. really from memory the most complete performance would have to be the 2-0 against roma.


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

lelscholes

Liverpool imo


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

DdG 
Rafael Jones smalling Shaw
Carrick Blind
Toni Mata Adnan
Rooney 

Subs - Herrera McNair Valdez Blackett Falcao Felliani & Wilson 

Team I think LvG pick v spurs. Fellaini prob get nod over mata but were missing link man In that no10 role. We make a Lot passes go to sides cos nothing down middle you see Rooney makes movement up top but Felliani wont find him cos of way LvG sets team up & way we stretch the play is actually space in between lines for us so player who can exploit teams weakness in that area would excel with us yet Felliani plays there? 

Also rather Hererra alongside carrick as blind looks totally knackered right now & think Herrera mobility & energy in cm area would be useful assest in Sundays game. Also Herrera plays ball forward first thought is move us through pitch at some pace. And him & mata whenever did/do play in same team have good link up play same goes for when rafael & Toni play on same flank IMO.

According to LvG, rojo has a minor knock so hence why put jones & smalling at cb together or might see Blind at LCB & play him next to jones or smalling instead? Young also another one who had knock v arsenal hence why missing out but means adnan goes to lw which IMO his best position on pitch. Shaw is also another player had go off on Monday which knock but think he came off as precaution so I imagine shaw will be ok to start v Spurs if not blind at lb or Blackett fills in for him maybe? 

Really big game this. Can see spurs scoring if I'm being totally honest. Remember in the game at WHL in Dec. Spurs pressed up high & 1st half we got in behind spurs back line quite a bit with simple balls over top of their CBS. But like normal no one in our teams buried any chances we actually made. I Can see spurs trying the same approach on Sunday as its the way they normally play home or away so no reason change things up this weekend. Also remember young having a decent game to when he played at lwb that day. Like said before don't care about pretty football its results that counts now & I will take 3 points over playing good silky football till end of season from here on out.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

4-0! BAAH GAWD THE UNDENTACKER IS ALIVE!









NO MORE SCATHING VILLA JOKES FROM THE BBC LIVE UPDATES NOBODY GEEK OF THE DAY TODAY ENJOY CRYING INTO YOUR KEYBOARD M9


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Timothy fucking Sherwood.

That 2-0 win over Sunderland now looks like a pretty damn awful result.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

the dress is benteke and :gabby


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

That's the first time in a long time I've left the match early. Had enough of watching that for today. 44,000 plus through the gates, people who've paid their hard earned money to be served up that complete and utter dross. We deserve better, I deserve better. We've got among the best supporters in the world and the players, club and manager give us nothing in return. If Poyet has anything about him he'll walk.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

One goal and an assist today for mr. Giroud. He has been great this season.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

All 3 goals were complete sex.

Same score on Tuesday please.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Ollie and Santi in tandem is a thing of beauty at times.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

BIG TIMMY saluting the SS Mackem as he watches it sink without a trace












SuperSaucySausages said:


> That's the first time in a long time I've left the match early. Had enough of watching that for today. 44,000 plus through the gates, people who've paid their hard earned money to be served up that complete and utter dross. We deserve better, I deserve better. We've got among the best supporters in the world and the players, club and manager give us nothing in return. If Poyet has anything about him he'll walk.


Time to get the bedsheets out marra.







:jordan4


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Timmy showing how it's done. 

Wonder how Lambert is feeling now, the shittest cunt.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

THE DARK VILLA OF STEEL RISES INTERSTELLARLLY



Haydosgooner said:


> Timmy showing how it's done.
> 
> Wonder how Lambert is feeling now, the shittest cunt.


Like a fraud I expect. 

Liverpool, we comin' for you. If Fraudgers isn't exposed against Blackburn then he will be exposed for the fraud that he is at Wembley, just like Fraudbert has been. The Fraud ends 19.04.15. Or possibly 18.04.15 depending on which semi is on which day. Or possibly sooner than that at Ewood Park. Main point is THE FRAUD WILL END.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Green Light said:


> BIG TIMMY saluting the SS Mackem as he watches it sink without a trace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get the bedsheets out marra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jordan4


We'll leave that speciality to your lot


----------



## CGS

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Villa in the FA cup soon :moyes1

Also fuck me City are literally gonna hand the title to Chelsea at this rate.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

rip in piss city

Arsenal only a point behind City.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Fraduel Pellefraudini being exposed. Aguero should leave these jokers and join a real team like Newcastle.

Get on the blower Colo.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Found a pic of Shep:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

city suck so much dick oh my god


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I'm not sure Yaya Toure ever recovered from being made Joe Allen's bitch.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

O'Shea's defending for the 2nd goal :lmao

The entire team's defending for the 3rd :lmao :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

LMAO

This is like watching a car crash

I want to look away but I can't

LMAO Larsson


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Larsson's second half entrance was like something out of WCW. Should have given Poyet a leg drop.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Green Light said:


> Fraduel Pellefraudini being exposed. Aguero should leave these jokers and join a real team like Newcastle.
> 
> Get on the blower Colo.


I thought his wife made him leave his mistress. :sparker


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Phillips will piss goal of the season with that.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Absolutely phenomenal. Good lord.


----------



## Bungle Bear

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

absolutely stoked i chose sleep over another woeful effort

team can fuck off. at least make it look like youre trying


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Telling one of his own team's fans to "Fuck off and die", choking an opposition player, calling a journalist a "prick".

Pearson is fantastic.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

so we play fine defensively against leicester, then we drop mangala for our out of form captain who once again fucks up and we lose.

i don't fucking get it. how dumb as a manager can you be? let alone continually playing the same formation that puts us at a distinct disadvantage every game.

pelle needs to be gone. taken us from a title to battling to stay in the top 4. what a joke.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Thierry Henry claims Arsenal can win the Premier League this season :lol


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Renegade™ said:


> Thierry Henry claims Arsenal can win the Premier League this season :lol


Only if someone poisons the Chelsea players or something.


Mon Soton, at least give us some hope. :lol


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ed-play-fight-fellow-Premier-League-star.html



> Pictures have emerged reportedly showing Wayne Rooney being knocked out after being involved in a boxing bout with a former team mate in the kitchen of his £3.5million home.
> The Manchester United captain donned boxing gloves along with Stoke City player Phil Bardsley during a jovial night-in last month at his Cheshire mansion, only to find himself on the receiving end of a heavy punch.
> Rooney is said to have been visibly shaken by the blow during the incident and could be facing a grilling from Manchester United chiefs, who pay the striker £300,000 per week.
> Manchester United captain Wayne Rooney, who was reportedly knocked out after being involved in a boxing bout at his home last month
> 
> Manchester United captain Wayne Rooney, who was reportedly knocked out after being involved in a boxing bout at his home last month
> A source told The Sun: 'Wayne had everybody worried when he hit the floor like that. He made such a thud when he went down and he was just on his back with his eyes closed, not moving.
> 
> 'People were scared he had really banged his head and done some lasting damage. Everybody realised it was a stupid thing to do, but they just got carried away.'
> The incident is said to have come the day after United suffered defeat at Swansea, while his wife Coleen and their children Kai and Klay were on holiday in Barbados.
> 
> The incident happened at his £3.5million home while his wife Coleen, pictured, was on holiday in Barbados with their children
> The clip is said to last around a minute and shows pair trading blows and friends laugh and joke.
> According to the Sun, the pair's bout intensifies before Bardsley delivers the knockout punch, which leaves Rooney lie flat out on the kitchen floor.
> The incident could leave Rooney with some uncomfortable questions to answer from Manchester United manager Louis van Gaal.
> Mr van Gaal is unlikely to be impressed with the 29-year-old for partaking in such dangerous activities prior to matches and training.
> This is due to most footballers having clauses in their contracts banning them from taking part in certain activities to prevent the risk of them being injured.
> Bardsley is a former team-mate of Rooney's with the pair having played together at Manchester United before the Scotland international left and signed for Sunderland in 2008.
> He moved to Stoke City last year and his wife Tanya has also recently found fame, starring in ITV reality show The Real Housewives of Cheshire.
> Rooney comes from a big boxing background and is often photographed at ringside during high-profile bouts.
> Wayne Rooney, a big boxing fan, posted this picture on his Instagram with professional boxer Paul Smith Jnr
> Speaking seven years ago, Rooney said his boxing training as a youngster helped his football career.
> 'I think my boxing training was beneficial in my development as a footballer, especially breaking through to the Premier League at such a young age,' he said in 2008.
> 'I needed that extra bit of strength that the boxing training had given me. It made it easier to play than it might have been and it's helped me with the way my game is now.
> 
> 'All through my life - from the ages of six, seven and eight - when big fights were on television, I used to stay up with my dad to watch them.
> 'I've always loved watching boxing and I went boxing training for about three or four years when I was younger. It's a sport I've always been involved in.
> 'I was doing both boxing and football training at one stage when I was about 15. But Everton who I was with at the time, said I had to concentrate on one of them and I opted for football.'


:lol


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Renegade™ said:


> Thierry Henry claims Arsenal can win the Premier League this season :lol


In Soton we trust... Then in Liverpool... Then at the Emirates... Then at WBA...

Nvm. :frown2:


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Rooney did a good impression of Forrest Griffin there.

He's a fucking idiot though. Captain of two teams, if you're going to fuck about don't do it during the season. Definitely don't have anyone filming it either.

Knowing Rooney it was filmed by that old bird he shagged years ago.


----------



## kingfunkel

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

So does this make Phil Bardsley the hardest man in the premier league?....if not the world


----------



## just1988

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

*Dat Rooney video :')*


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Hope Louis strips him of the armband for not being a hardman


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



kingfunkel said:


> So does this make Phil Bardsley the hardest man in the premier league?....if not the world


not when the actual HARDEST MAN IN TOWN is still around


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Kiz said:


> so we play fine defensively against leicester, then we drop mangala for our out of form captain who once again fucks up and we lose.
> 
> i don't fucking get it. how dumb as a manager can you be? let alone continually playing the same formation that puts us at a distinct disadvantage every game.
> 
> pelle needs to be gone. taken us from a title to battling to stay in the top 4. what a joke.


I'd give anything for Sunderland to be in your position. Are you even a proper City fan? Wasn't even that long ago they were in the third division. You utter fanny.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> I'd give anything for Sunderland to be in your position. Are you even a proper City fan? Wasn't even that long ago they were in the third division. You utter fanny.


Sunderland haven't spend a fucking fortune on players you utter tit. City should be challenging for the title every fucking year, not losing to shite like Burnley. Worry about your own side being at risk of relegation mate.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

yes, settle for mediocrity cos in the past we were bad

im sure plenty of teams would love to be in our position. that means diddly squat.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> I'd give anything for Sunderland to be in your position. Are you even a proper City fan? Wasn't even that long ago they were in the third division. You utter fanny.


I'd be in tears too if I supported Sunderland. Not everyone has to support relegation contenders to be a real fan.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Rush said:


> Sunderland haven't spend a fucking fortune on players you utter tit. City should be challenging for the title every fucking year, not losing to shite like Burnley. Worry about your own side being at risk of relegation mate.


Still fortunate enough to have been bought out by a cash rich mogul. Could be far far worse for them or any of you Sky Boys.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

so fans shouldnt have expectations of their own team due to either past history or other clubs not being as well off as them?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Kiz said:


> so fans shouldnt have expectations of their own team due to either past history or other clubs not being as well off as them?


No, but you're second in the league. You probably won't win the league this season but it's not the end of the world. I probably wouldn't have kicked off if we hadn't just been dicked off Villa, I just get annoyed seeing people saying "Oh well we're only second that's shit" when I'm sitting there watching a bunch of sackless tits slump their way towards what looks like relegation without any form of fight.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

teams in league 2 would kill to be in a premier league relegation battle

are you even a proper sunderland fan? you utter fanny


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Still fortunate enough to have been bought out by a cash rich mogul. Could be far far worse for them or any of you Sky Boys.


Calling me a sky blue is basically like calling me a cunt. I'm outraged,


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Rooney taking the term "glass chin" to new levels.

It was a jab, for Christ sake.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

*Expectations are all relative genius. City are expected to win the league, Sunderland are expected to stay up. Both are falling short but it's ok for one set of fans to be annoyed but not the other? 

City look so clueless going forward which is shocking given the talent they have. Formation doesn't help at all and Pelle should be able to see that. Even with Yaya and Kompany playing for the opposition it's still appalling from them. Remember when you had to be a great team to win the League? 

Sherwood's face when Larsson comes out. Truly the gift that keeps on giving.

Have to win today if we realistically want to get top 4. Would be a minor miracle if we get anything at Anfield on current form. They have literally 2 players to keep quiet, just triple up on Kane and Erickson and let Mason clean through on goal all match and we'll win.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



> de Gea, Valencia, Jones, Smalling, Blind, Carrick, Herrera, Mata, Fellaini, Young, Rooney


great!! looking forward to 90 mins of valencia at right back, while an actual right back is on the bench, and it will probably be mata on the wing and fellaini behind rooney 8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Mufc team to play spurs 

DdG 
Toni smalling jones blind
Carrick Hererra 
Mata Felliani young 
Rooney 

Subs - Lindegaard, Rafael, Blackett, A Pereira, Januzaj, Falcao & Wilson.

Shaw injured again. Blind lb is umm interesting since his looked so knackered last few weeks in a position where needs go up & down pitch. Mata rw & Felliani no10 pisses me off. Mata never been at best drifting inside but why keep Felliani in no10 role? Flip side carrick in cm alongside Hererra is a positive & mata included full stop is nice to see. 

Spurs 11 is 

Lloris
Walker Dier Vertonghen Rose
Bentaleb Mason
Townsend eriksen Chadli
Kane 

Spurs subs bench - Vorm, Chiriches, Davies, Dembele, Lamela, Paulinho & Adebayor

Edit - looking at that 11 I wonder if might line up like this? 

DdG
Smalling jones blind 
Toni Herrera carrick Felliani young 
Mata 
Rooney 

3-5-1-1 instead maybe?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Kiz said:


> teams in league 2 would kill to be in a premier league relegation battle
> 
> are you even a proper sunderland fan? you utter fanny


not if they had our team :lmao


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

2-0

Great start


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Fellaini absolutely bullying Spurs.

Fantastic header from Carrick.

EDIT: Rooney's celebration is superb. Good lad.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Rooney's goal celebration. :lol :lol :lol

United tearing the yids apart. Spuds been absolute shit though.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Spurs are so shit :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Well at least the tactic hasn't been the long balls up to Fellaini, who has played well. 

Looks like they actually want to win, excellent play down the left.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Erics defending on that 3rd goal :lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

dier looks like a bloke who's accidentally walked onto the pitch mid game


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Fellaini's best ever game for United. He's bullied them and intercepted passes very well, without giving away reckless fouls. Really the pressing to a man has been superb and United have exploited the pockets of space expertly. Herrera & Mata have been great picking off stray passes in the final third, and Herrera's first touch in particular to set up counter attacks has been wonderful.

Rooney's run for the third was reminiscent of him at his peak, but deary me Dier might as well have not even been there. Woeful decision on his part and he just wilted under the pressure Rooney put him under. 

Spurs have been horrid and their failure to address the issues down the left is bemusing. It's been apparent throughout the half that United are getting all their joy on that side. Refreshing to see a United team playing with pace and using the width to draw defenders all over and open up space for the forwards to run into.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Look what happens when we start playing fast, fluid football we look a much better team. Smalling, Blind, Young, Fellaini, Herrera, Carrick and Rooney have all been excellent. Keep it up second half.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

This performance should keep Di Maria out of the team.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

will be interesting to see whether van gaal brings di maria back into the 11, and van persie when is fit


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Awful right after we scored and for the rest of the first half. Second half was better. Had some good chances but Forster was just very good. Must have been Cesc's worst game, misplaced so many passes. Should still win the league, but looks like we will never go over double digits on City.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Absolutely brilliant performance, the best of the season from United so far and a good way to end the weekend after a miserable Monday.

LVG actually got it spot on today; none of that hoofball with Fellaini on the pitch, none of that slow, zombie football, none of that weird formation and bizarre changes at half time. No, he actually got it all right today. The fast, fluid football was back as was the excellent wing play, especially down the left wing. Young and Blind gave Townsend and Walker a torrid time in that first half. They had no answers and the delivery and link-up play between Young and Blind was fantastic, both knew when to pass at the right time and when to overlap, when to sit back and when to push forward, everything worked.

Blind has had a bad few games but today he looked so fresh and looked so good at left back. I still prefer him as a defensive midfield player but my god was he good today. What a man! Blind versatility!

Smalling had Kane in his back pocket all game, Kane was isolated all game and when Spurs tried the aerial ball, Smalling was there to win it every time. I've been very impressed with Smalling recently with the way he's played the ball from the back. I didn't want to comment on it for a while as he always used to have a dodgy pass in him but the last couple of months he looks the centreback that is comfortable playing it at the back. Jones also had a solid game and Valencia redeemed himself after the two costly mistakes on Monday, he kept Rose and Chadli quiet all game.

Herrera was superb, added so much calm in midfield alongside Carrick and linked up well with the wingers, Rooney and Fellaini. Carrick had a great game and some of the passes were absolutely perfection. The assist for the Fellaini goal... splendid to watch!

Speaking of Fellaini, what a performance! You could argue a lot of the players today getting Man of the Match but Fellaini I think may just edge it - he was incredible all game. His hold up play, link-up with Rooney, Blind and Young, his finish for the goal and the amount of interceptions he made when Spurs were passing in midfield... he just looked amazing all game. We utilized him well today and not just relied on him with hoofballs. Spurs had no answer for him, Walker had an absolute nightmare against him.

Mata although not in his preferred position worked hard and I love the Spaniard wizards playing together, the combination and understanding both Mata and Herrera have is a joy to watch. 

I have to say Rooney is in some great form also and he looked to have found some of his pace back. He's not the Rooney of old but the pace is still there in small bursts. His first touch was on point today and the goal and tenaciousness to win the ball back was brilliant. What Dier was doing I'll never know.

I didn't expect that initially with the young, energetic Spurs team against the more slower, physical United team but the fast pace from us, the creativity, the crisp passing and the pressing was fantastic all game.

Now onto Liverpool!


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Carrick, Rooney, Fellaini, Young, Blind & Smalling all impressive. Glad to see such a great performance. Absolutely no threat at all from Spurs. Bullied them all game.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

^ imagine if di Maria had played. Today mata was given space either by mata found it himself & worked into space by team mates. Mata isn't quickest whilst di Maria is. Di Maria running at that spurs back line with pace & drilling he has whilst having that type space. Di Maria would had free reign down our right just as young did down our left. Mata still played well though looked like carried a knock as walking down tunnel when subbed off?

Brilliant, best played all season. Won game in 35mins really by going 3-0 up like we did. 

LvG tactics with use of young blind Felliani down spurs right side were key part in using winni g today. But we played with lot more tempo, lot more passes were forward, much quicker play, more direct passes to men in space rather the side to side & add in Rooney movement up top then have much better looking attack & team fluidity. 

Professional job done now 6 points gap between us in 4th to spurs & winning means closed the gap to mcfc to 2 points who are in 2nd & means Liverpool have to react & win tomorrow night v Swansea to close gap again to us down to 2 points themselves. 

Felliani my motm followed by carrick & Rooney. Felliani has his uses said that many times but thought showed great ability to drift into Pockets of space & feed in young/blind down that flank he was big part of us winning this game. He deserves praise when plays well as been criticised a lot as of late.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Joy to the world, United won.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

"I don't want to answer the question, I think it is ridiculous." - :lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Well it looks like I made the right choice by missing the match to go to Liverpool for the weekend at least.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

How poor was Walker today? Nothing but a pace merchant.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

*:wow

no paragraphs required.*


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Utd suck, brehs

All you Utd posters suck too

Suckiest sucks who ever sucked

(the build up to next weekend's game has begun :banderas)


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Was cocky before the Arsenal game. Back to some good ol' fashioned pessimism for the Liverpool game.

Jones and Smalling will revert to being a pair of useless cabbages.
Henderson/Coutinho/Lallana will slaughter our pathetic midfield.
Rooney will be shit.
Fellaini will be sent off.
Mata will be on the bench.
Di Maria will be a cunt.

We will lose 5-0.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I feel like DA posting makes Liverpool fans look bad enough on here so there's no need to attempt any type of jokes from our lot. Carry on being you DA, carry on.


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Oh so that's how it's gonna be

:bored


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Times and Telegraph both reporting that Poyet is getting the sack this week and we're looking for a short term replacement. Hopefully less of a fascist this time.


It's a shame cause last year we showed signs of playing some decent stuff but the 8-0 killed his courage and now that we can't even get 0-0s it's been on the cards for a while. No idea who we can get in, which was really one of my reservations about sacking him in the first place. Suppose it was too much to try and go a season without a sacking.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Dat new manager bounce just in time for another derby win.

On another note I'm fascinated to see who plays at CB for us the next few games, we have almost literally no defenders left. Taylor injured, Dummett (who himself is a left-back but has been used as a makeshift CB because there is nobody else) injured, Haidara injured. What incredible foresight to get rid of Santon and Yanga-Mbiwa. I've been moaning about Yanga-Mbiwa since before the season even began, absolutely absurd decision to get rid of him and not bring in any replacements.

It'll probably be Satka, a 19 year-old who I don't think has ever played a senior game. Janmaat - Williamson - Satka - Taylor.

Good grief. That's not a Premiership defense, it's not even a Championship level defense. That's League 1 at best. I would be genuinely worried about relegation if it weren't for the fact that so many other teams below us are so bad this season. That run we had around November of 5/6 wins has saved our season.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

great result and performance, Spurs were shit too, but atleast we played with some speed and flair again today


----------



## J&JSecurity

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

4-3-3 versus Pool would be nice :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*










:|


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Looks like a meth addict.

:walt


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Green Light said:


> Dat new manager bounce just in time for another derby win.
> 
> On another note I'm fascinated to see who plays at CB for us the next few games, we have almost literally no defenders left. Taylor injured, Dummett (who himself is a left-back but has been used as a makeshift CB because there is nobody else) injured, Haidara injured. What incredible foresight to get rid of Santon and Yanga-Mbiwa. I've been moaning about Yanga-Mbiwa since before the season even began, absolutely absurd decision to get rid of him and not bring in any replacements.
> 
> It'll probably be Satka, a 19 year-old who I don't think has ever played a senior game. Janmaat - Williamson - Satka - Taylor.
> 
> Good grief. That's not a Premiership defense, it's not even a Championship level defense. That's League 1 at best. I would be genuinely worried about relegation if it weren't for the fact that so many other teams below us are so bad this season. That run we had around November of 5/6 wins has saved our season.


Newcastle have always had shithouse defense, so what's new?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

i hope we royally fuck swansea and bWo starts again


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Poyet is gone brehs.

Letting Villa score 4 goals is the straw that broke the camels back. :dozy


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Deserves the sack for giving up the goal scoring sensation that is :dozy for washed Defoe.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/577539312486621184


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

should have kept Dozy, Gus. Fool.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Fuck winning on Sunday.

If Fellaini can snap Henderson or Sterling in two, I'll be happy.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Fuck Swansea. 6 Pts off us and utter shit against Liverpool.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

We're 4 points off 2nd.

My body is ready for Sunday


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Hopefully we'll be as good as we were on Sunday and Liverpool will be as shite as they were tonight.

3-1 United. Fellaini rape job.


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Silent Alarm said:


> Fuck winning on Sunday.
> 
> If Fellaini can snap Henderson or Sterling in two, I'll be happy.





Irish Jet said:


> Fuck Swansea. 6 Pts off us and utter shit against Liverpool.












Only the 3rd time in our history we've kept 6 consecutive clean sheets away from home in the league



> OptaJoe @OptaJoe · 41m 41 minutes ago
> 32 - Since Christmas Liverpool have taken 32 points from 12 PL games, 10 more than Chelsea have in that period (from 11 games). Hunt.


:yum:

Joe Allen MOTM imo


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Allen was definitely your best player.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

HE'S OUR KEEPER OUR BELGIAN KEEPER HE'S SIMON MIGNOLET


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Vader said:


> Allen was definitely your best player.


Mignolet laughs at your opinion. Mostly because a) he was the only one who bothered to put in a full 90 minute shift and b) he was quality.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



> Dick Advocaat is expected to take over Sunderland for the rest of the season following Gus Poyet's sacking.
> 
> Reports suggest ex-Netherlands coach Advocaat, 67, has flown to Sunderland and will be appointed on Tuesday.
> 
> Dutch journalist Arno Vermeulen told BBC Radio 5 live he had spoken to Advocaat and was "99% certain" his countryman would become boss for the final nine games.


So Shep, tell us, are you an Advocaat of Dick?

































































































































:jordan4


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Mignolet only made a couple of decent saves, didn't think it was much to go on about. He's been better recently so I'd expect higher standards from him as oppose to his early season garbage.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

"Only made a couple of decent saves" :banderas I really hope you weren't one of the united muppets jizzing over de gea saving shots which were straight at him earlier this season. I'd go back and check but i couldn't be assed.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

You know I wasnt. Don't start being a mong. Mignolet had a solid game, don't be hypocritical when hyping a keeper.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I don't know that. You all blur into one VadeRenegAlarMonsThevaliUnIriSliverChriShadoWoolcock entity. Mignolet was very good, his save from Gylfi in particular was great






as was his other saves and general command of the area.


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Liverpool/Utd build-up week is going along nicely :banderas


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Mignolet has improved ever since Rodgers dropped him to the bench. I personally think he was our best player against Swansea as he kept us in the game after a really good performance in the first half. The saves on Gomis and Gylfi were very important in keeping a clean sheet at half time as Swansea was dominant. He was very good at coming out and getting a clean fist onto the ball when ever the ball was whipped in. Needs to improve on his kicking though.

Joe Allen was really good as well but I personally think Simon edged him as MOTM. 

The win against the Swans makes this weeks game so much more exciting in terms of race for top four. Our home form has been good in 2015 but we need to perform like we did in the second half against Swansea and not like the first.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I wish I knew where to find the bWo gifs. :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I agree w/Vader and would give it to Allen. Mignolet was terrific too though.

Thought last night was good from Rodgers. Second half performance changed based on the wide players really not acting like defenders at all because it was unnecessary, which was a clever half time shift. Although the diamond initially had midfield control, I really think Monk should have shifted to 4-3-3 sooner. The way to counter was to take advantage of the spaces left out wide and thus try to push Lallana and Sterling back. Instead they were allowed to practically play as attackers.


----------



## ΤheDude

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Allen making Messi look like shit:kolo1:brodgers


http://www.90min.com/posts/1968032-...t-surrounded-by-5-swansea-players?a_aid=35370


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

VadeRenegAlarMonsThevaliUnIriSliverChriShadoWoolcock needs a name change.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Green Light said:


> So Shep, tell us, are you an Advocaat of Dick?


Honestly idk. Going to give him a few games before I form an opinion. At least if he's a crazy nutcase who still manages to keep us up this time it looks like we won't keep him on beyond the summer. Alternatively it could be our version of Magath. We probably only need a couple of wins and a draw to stop up. Which is easier said than done w/ only four wins all season and our squad not lending itself to any stand out formation or style. Getting Defoe (or anyone) scoring would be a start.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



ΤheDude;46545594 said:


> Allen making Messi look like shit:kolo1:brodgers
> 
> 
> http://www.90min.com/posts/1968032-...t-surrounded-by-5-swansea-players?a_aid=35370


Deactivate.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I actually do think Allen was MOTM, made a lot of key tackles in and around our penalty box. 

Mignolet was very good as well though, aside from the great saves he just really upped his aerial game on corners, something that's always been an Achilles heel for him. Now my only complaint left with him is his distribution. He is playing like one of the best keepers in the league though. I think he's made our defense look a lot better than it is. 

Joe Allen's best moment yesterday:


----------



## ΤheDude

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



ROUSEY said:


> Deactivate.


I don't really know what you mean :serious:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578073169220608001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FHLNinEngeland%2Fstatus%2F578080279115403264%5B%2Furl%5D

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FHLNinEngeland%2Fstatus%2F578103979311169536%5B%2Furl%5D
The big news of course is that Milner should leave now. :evil


----------



## Joel

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

WF need to sign some Middlesbrough fans, so I can talk to someone about Patrick Bamford.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

To ask them if he's ready to play for Vitesse? :evil


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

sign de bruyne, flog nasri to psg or something

desperately need to freshen up the squad and inject some youth. someone like de bruyne fits the bill, plus he would want to prove a point.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Now its De Boer being linked to City.. i'd rather they move Txixi to just selling instead of buying targets..


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

De Boer just signed a contract extension at Ajax like three weeks ago.

Got tickets for the Arsenal game. Can't wait to see Giroud in the flesh :drose


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578546639088017408
:mj2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578546670050349056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578547629358972929
:jordan4


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578546723498434560
:mj2


----------



## Dell

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Qatar 2022 World Cup: Final confirmed as 18 December

Fifa's executive committee has approved the recommendation that the 2022 World Cup final in Qatar should take place on 18 December. 



Winter WC in 2022. So that will effect that seasons fixtures a lot.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Pretty much fucks up Sky's Christmas premier league calender

Murdoch and Scudamore are going to be livid


----------



## seabs

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

*Doubt it. Dec 18th still lets us have the Xmas/NY Fixtures. 26th is over a full week later and will be like 2 weeks later for all but 4 countries. That season will probably just start and end 3-5 weeks earlier/later. Doubt they break for more than 6 weeks in total. There'll be less International Breaks that season too so that's another couple of weeks back. Wouldn't be shocked if they scrap the 2 legged League Cup Semi to make way for another midweek set of Fixtures. All the other leagues will obviously have a good 3-4 weeks off after the 18th too for their Winter Break. Really the inconvenience it will cause is being blown way out of proportion. It'll add a few weeks either side to the season and still avoid playing through Summer. The only real issue is for the Premier League insisting on a Xmas Schedule which is still possible with an 18th Final rather than a 24th Final. Only way I see them not having a Xmas Schedule is if the Clubs threaten to go on strike about it and counter the financial loss that way. Biggest inconvenience is really too the other International Tournaments like Copa America that will likely have to be delayed one year.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Lel fifa, lel having it in qatar.

:blatter scum.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

All set to be the worst World Cup (2022) and that takes some doing.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I'm still waiting for the Russian war to begin and 2018 to get moved to Trinidad & Tobago last minute.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

well maybe it can force england to join the rest of the logical world and give their players a rest over christmas


----------



## kingfunkel

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Oh dear I really hope they aren't Gazza's tweets  seems drunk and been fucked over


----------



## Andre

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*


----------



## Brock

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Pearson talking about the 'arrogance' of the ref.

Oh the irony Nigel. :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*










Nobheads..

























We're playing away tomorrow, he won't see it for at least a week!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



> De Gea, Valencia, Jones, Smalling, Blind, Carrick, Herrera, Mata, Fellaini, Young, Rooney
> subs: Valdes, Rafael, Rojo, Di Maria, Januzaj, A Pereira, Falcao.


Unchanged, good to see van gaal not putting di maria straight back in the team.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Mata over Di Maria. Well done, Van Gaal.

We're still going to lose but hopefully it pushes that goblin faced cunt closer towards the exit.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Unchanged:mark:

Edit: Get in!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Bye bye, Di Maria.

Mata's back, bitches.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Liverpool has picked a fine day to play like a bunch of mongs again.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Rooney has been useless


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Rooney has been gash in this half


----------



## J&JSecurity

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

good first half, I love Mata what a finish >


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Easily the worst we've played in 2015. Half the team look scared to go into challenges and can't sting a series of passes together.

Much improved second half is needed


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

That was so bad. Hopefully they wake up and start to play how they have so well this year.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Liverpool have came into it since the Lallana chance. Rooney is having a fucking nightmare. Can't retain the ball for a second and has been comfortably our worst player. Needs to wake the fuck up because you know he isn't coming off. Hopefully it's a sign that he scores a tap in or a penalty, as he usually does when he's this horrible.

Fellaini and Mata have been absolutely brilliant. Pretty much everyone has been good except for Rooney.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Balotelli equaliser, Gerrard winner.

It is known.


----------



## Unorthodox

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

If we don't come out in this second half and go ham on them manc cûnts I swear I want them all dead.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Nevermind Gerrard brace confirmed.


----------



## J&JSecurity

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Here comes Slippy G!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Hahahahahahaha !!!!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

:sodone


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Here comes Stevie.

There goes Stevie.


----------



## J&JSecurity

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

there goes gerrard hahaha


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Oh my days


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

gerrard what are you doing


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Could not script a worse performance than this. Shite first half, Gerrard red after 40 secs, top 4 is gone for sure.


----------



## J&JSecurity

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

United fans need to sing the Gerrard song


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Fucking hell !!!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

JUUUUAAAANNNN MAAANNNUUUEEEELLLL MAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTAAAAAAAAAAA GAAAAARRRRRRCCCCCCCIIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## J&JSecurity

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap Mata


----------



## teddygamer

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

What a goal...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Gerrard may have caused his team the title and now top 4, lel.

I feel dirty for saying this, but its so nice to see Mata having an excellent game.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I hate Gerrard, but I actually felt a little sorry for the guy getting sent off so fast :lol, Still one of the funniest things I've ever seen though.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Stop giving angel the ball plz


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Nice keeping de gea you muppet :lmao


----------



## J&JSecurity

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Deflection took it past him


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



J&JSecurity said:


> Deflection took it past him


there was fuck all deflection on it.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

This is so tense


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Selfish cunt

Mata was on a hatrick


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Damn it Rooney...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Have that Liverpool.

They can't play football to the same level as us so they try stamp and injure our players.

Enjoy the Europa, you pack of cunts.


----------



## J&JSecurity

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Top 4 here we come , doing the double over Liverpool this season was sweet!> penalty should have been taken by Rooney he is the designated penalty taker was unlucky.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Skrtel should have been off there as well.

Brilliant from Mata, well taken two goals. Although poor performances from Rooney and di maria

Team seems to heading in the right direction, putting in some good performances, just at the right time as well.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

shattered. but perspective, our first loss this year, first home loss since November


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Brilliant performance. Shaky after they scored but was always going to happen.

Rooney aside the starting team were just excellent. Mata had by far his best game for us. Carrick,Fellaini and Herrera were great too, pretty much controlled the game.

Rooney was obviously dreadful but Di Maria was just a fucking disgrace. Even though he got the assist and set up the penalty he's just so casual that's it's obvious he doesn't really care. Stood out so badly, plays like it's training. 

Moment of the game was Gerrard embarrassing himself. Last game against us and what a fitting way to go out. Should have kissed the camera goodbye when walking off.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



united_07 said:


> Skrtel should have been off there as well.


How so? Its not like he lengthened his stride to make sure he made contact with de Gea. Just an unfortunate timing of the keeper sliding and Skrtel sprinting then jumping.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Skrtel shouldn't have been off. Gerrard no hesitation, disgraceful by him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Rush said:


> How so? Its not like he lengthened his stride to make sure he made contact with de Gea. Just an unfortunate timing of the keeper sliding and Skrtel sprinting then jumping.


looks pretty intentional to me


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579665823696044032


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Gerrard is a moron

Amazing how many embarrassing moments he has had like that in his career

Moreno is fucking abysmal. It's like he doesn't even want to defend. Whenever Utd had the ball just outside our box, he was inching forward so he could break fast if they lost it, pity he forgot that his first duty is to defend his own goal. Fucking tosspot. Would have brought Glen on for him after the 1st goal, he was that bad

Still can't believe Lallana didn't take that chance in the 1st half

Utd were by far the better team. Mata's 2nd was class


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I would of been satisfied with a point in a scrappy game but I'll definitely take that. 

The confidence from the Spurs game and how we played was highlighted in the first half against Liverpool, crisp passing, great movement and some good chances created and the pressing was once again impressive. I absolutely loved the link-up play between our Spanish magicians down the right flank. They caused Moreno problems all game.

Once Liverpool had the Lallana chance they stayed to settle but still, a very comfortable first half and United deserved to be 1-0 up if not more after that first half display. Liverpool were abysmal first half. Sadly, Gerrard getting sent off made us our own worst enemy in the second half; giving the ball away cheaply, hoofing it forward, playing more defensive, looking nervous on the ball and making stupid final decisions in the final third. A very nervous final 10 minutes after Liverpool pulled a goal back but over the 90 minutes, United just about edged it and deserved the 3 points.

Gerrard is such a moron, your last game for Liverpool against Manchester United and you get sent off with a stamp after 40 seconds. I know it's a game with history and Gerrard wanted to make a final last impression but you think with someone of his experience he'd know better. Skrtel was a lucky boy also after his stamp on De Gea... ugly little scrotum. 

Carrick was at fault for the Liverpool goal, tried to play it out when he had two players surrounding him... very silly from him but I thought he had an okay game. 

Mata should have been allowed to get the hattrick but captain selfish stepped in and failed to produce at Anfield again. He had a woeful game and his poor first touch was back. How a player goes from looking incredible one week and then play like a pub team football player the next I'll never know.

On Mata though, this was by far his best game for United. I always found it odd he was playing well around Christmas and at the beginning of the New Year only to then be dropped mysteriously. Good to see him show some consistent form again after a long absence. He was phenomenal; the passing, vision, workrate, link-up play and the two finishes... fantastic!

Herrera was great, Fellaini was brilliant, Smalling and Jones looked solid once again, Blind had a good showing at left back again and Valencia was a rock at right back. De Gea despite not having much to do was very alert and quick off his line when Liverpool tried the through ball to the strikers. Loved his reaction at the end and having a go at Skrtel. What a man and what a goalkeeper!

I also thought Young worked hard despite not producing much on the attack and it was a shame he went off as Di Maria was poor when he came on. I counted two things Di Maria did well when he came on - the assist for Mata's second goal and the one-two with Blind to win the penalty. Otherwise, he was sloppy and his passing and decision making was so off.

Overall, a great first half, an average second half with some good attacking moments but mostly we remained defensive and looked nervous at times. Still, a win is a win and it's always satisfying to take 6 points off Liverpool.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Gerrard needs to fly to USA as I type this. Let down the team once again. 

United were too good first half and deserved to be leading at half time but I felt as though we played better second half with 10 men. Great save from Mignolet with the pen. 

Philip Jones should've been sent off for either a straight red or a second yellow as his first half challenge on Lallana was poor.

Couldn't believe how bad Di Maria was. I was surprised to be fair. No where near the level you'd expect from him.

Still 8 games to go and United have some tough fixtures. Can only hope for the best.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



united_07 said:


> looks pretty intentional to me
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579665823696044032



See that doesn't look intentional at all. He was too far away to jump off his left leg, next step was the one he was jumping off which unfortunately meant de gea slid where his foot was going to be. If he had stretched out in order to make contact then i'd say yeah, deliberate but his stride was even


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Only Skrtel knows if it was intentional or not. Hard to give that a red without knowing if it was done on purpose. Wasn't like Gerrards challenge.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

_*Over the moon with how we've played these last 2 huge games. It's really only playing at our potential but it's been literally years since we've had back-to-back performances this strong. Everyone bar Rooney and Di Maria were fantastic. Di Maria was disgraceful and that handball summed him up. Anything over 5 yards he fucked up. Rooney was really bad and it's such a disgrace that he's the only outfield untouchable in the team. Penalty miss summed him up. Won't say Mata should have taken it though because at only 2-1 up you don't make sentimental decisions like that to take your designated taker off. He shouldn't be the designated taker though. Fellaini/Young/Blind triangle last week was amazing and the Mata/Herrera/Valencia one on the opposite side this week was every bit as effective. It's almost like playing with width and double teaming on the flanks has made us much better going forward. Fellaini is finally playing where he should be as well and we're using him how he should be used. Keep the ball in the air around him not at his feet in the middle third. Blind was fantastic yet again and I don't see Shaw getting back into the team at LB with Carrick fit and in form. Top 4 isn't done yet but it's ours to lose now at least.

Gerrard today might be even funnier than last season which I never imagined being possible. Skrtel one didn't seem intentional but that doesn't mean he didn't know what he was doing. Still enough doubt to not give a red though. Moreno defensively a liability again and Can yet again exposed as not being a defender against a good attacking team. Chelsea, City and us now all exposed him.*_


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Like, us being in the top 4, and above United, and better secure our place to have UCL football next season would have been a better birthday present than you getting a red card after 45 seconds and in the way you did it, Stevie.

But hey, I'll take anything! It's not like it's a bad day or just a day to forget hahaha.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Love how Fellaini is showing so many people up. The hate he got last season was absurd considering how good he was at Everton. Moyes hung him out to dry in a two man midfield.

He's a class player. Bullied the fuck out of Liverpool and the ball was sticking to him. He's excellent when played where he should be. 

Underpaid for him. What a steal.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Fellani isn't that great. He's also probably one of the few players I know who consistently fouls and never seems to get booked.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Fellaini and Mata were United's best players.

Still don't understand how Jones wasn't sent off though.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Mata was miles above everyone else.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Can't send Jones off because he was just following Vader's orders. Lovely hit on Hendo. I cheered. Would have been worth the red.

Fellaini was absolutely brilliant, especially in that first 30 minutes. Had Rooney not taken the game off we could have won by a lot. He broke everything down.


----------



## J&JSecurity

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Irish Jet said:


> Can't send Jones off because he was just following Vader's orders. Lovely hit on Hendo. I cheered. Would have been worth the red.
> 
> Fellaini was absolutely brilliant, especially in that first 30 minutes. Had Rooney not taken the game off we could have won by a lot. He broke everything down.


Agreed about Fellaini I wasn't a fan of his last year never gave him abuse just thought he wouldn't succeed at United boy as I wrong :lol he has been really good this season, saying that Mata was a class apart today.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I will gladly take those 3 points all day long. 

LvG team, tactics & shape bang on again. Thought before spurs game that our team has been better in most of the big games we have played this season & that LvG teams & his tactics in big games in general are one biggest assets LvG has. 

Loved that LvG didnt change 11. But the use of Hererra mata/Toni down our right & Felliani/young with blind down our left worked a treat when we had ball. Space always in behind the wingbacks today always & in between wingback & 2 wide CBS of 3. Cos we stretched game so wide & cos system Liverpool using it meant wingbacks had come back giving them no out play & we pressed so high early on that couldn't try play through us. Had take risky quick passes to front 3 & Liverpool couldn't/didnt want to take that kinda risk in case if losing the ball so either played way around back without going anywhere before lumping up high which carrick, Toni, jones & smalling were always going to win airel dual or gave ball away with sloppy passes & we were back on the attack ASAP.

Think tactic on pressing high worked a treat but also so did man marking job on Liverpool front 3. It was quite clever when Liverpool tried go wide get past our pressing only outplay were sterling or monero but never wanted go down outside always looking for pass but jones was on sturridge, smalling was on lallana & carrick think on Coutinho cos man marking but those 3 pressed high Liverpool not able find any of them as not one them had any space go anywhere. Ballsy in the extreme cos late deep run from either Allen or Henderson or one CBS stepping into cm would of seen quite bit Space in behind but also in between our CBS when both pulled wide to follow their markers. 

Think other simple tactic was Felliani. When Liverpool did get forward they tried press high like normal but say whatever you want about big men his a legit threat & has use in teams & when used right his a good weapon have in a side & Liverpool had sterling at rwb but whenever bombed on Can had to deal with Felliani & couldnt do it. But Felliani v sterling was only ever going go one way & freed up young to stay slightly high up to give Felliani passing option or flick on & freed up blind at lb as sterling to deep run at blind which only did once whole game & when did sterling pace saw him get in behind our defence. LvG risked it by telling Felliani stay slightly high up pitch soon as Liverpool tried press us bang DdG, carrick or smalling would hit a ball into that area & regain the ball once again higher up the pitch. Liverpool didn't watch spurs game or thought wouldn't deploy same approach but they never dealt with Felliani threat that way for most of the game in that channel. Just let him have own way. Simple but effective. 

Liverpool were poor for most of that 1st half. Use of sterling at rwb was clear to try test blind 1 on 1 but shocked Liverpool went with lallana. Lallana a good player no doubt whose movement & energy is very good but lacks pace yet Liverpool (one of) best outlets in their whole side with pace is at rwb? And his trying win airel dual with Felliani to boot. Huh? Why not play Marković at rwb at least if want fast player still go 1 on 1 with blind? Like said above smalling man marking lallana doubt smalling of liked sterling running at him or In behind him. 

We bossed that game due to tactics above but Liverpool helped with own set up 3-4-3 gives Liverpool better balance & system suits players have but today game needed 3 cms. Happened to them on Monday v Swansea 3-4-3 still only have 2 cms whilst Swansea had spare 3rd man in middle sitting there. Which for us was carrick today just as did v spurs he was given freedom to control that whole game & shout to Herrera who helped out in that area again to. Whenever carrick needed help Herrera was around him in flash to keep ball & keep us moving forward with the ball always looking go on attack. Allen & Henderson didnt know how deal with either of them due to mata & Felliani pulling into pockets to side of them didn't want press high to expose their CBS to either Felliani or mata in between the lines & whenever both Herrera & carrick were pushed always someone very wide on either flank as our out play. Beautiful to watch us that 1st half a typical LvG team set up that. 

First goal one teams goals of the season just drawing Liverpool in. Pass pass pass then bang Hererra assist is fantastic & mata found space in between monero & sahko & great finish. Liverpool best moment the whole 1st half is from us over committing men & leaving space in behind & Liverpool counter attacking fast & lallana shoot just skims the post. Other then that thought we bossed first 45mins & deserved the 1-0 lead.

Gerrard on 2nd half was correct call as Liverpool not seeing enough of the ball & needed spare 3rd man with sterling pushed up high & Can at rb & lallana off. But Gerrard being total spanner ruined that whole game plan in less then 30seconds he saw red & Liverpool had go 4-3-2. What done get is sterling at lb. Yes monero was poor but why not go 4-2-3? Sterling right wing v blind & Johnson on for Can who never went forward when went to rb & was never comfortable positionally in that zone either? 

Young injury forced us Into introducing AdM early on. Whilst di Maria was poor he still played his part in our winner he drifts inside into space & mata plays one two with di Maria & di Maria reverse scoop chip is just as amazing as mata bycycle kick is. Time seemed stand still when that happened but that goal was against the run of ball oddly as even with 10 men all hell broke loose & Liverpool all over us that goal was first moment in 2nd half we entered ball Into Liverpool box.

Thought after 2nd goal we tried to kill off game without looking for a 3rd & took foot of gas played to many slow sideways passes when players were available or better pass was on took to long with the decision & keeping the ball for sake of keeping the ball. Its fine tactic if don't cocked up & gift a silly goal away which is what we did. Blind doesn't go back into lb spot & sturridge pulls away into area his left takes deflection of jones boot which whose past DdG. Also word for Continho who played that pass no idea how even saw sturridge anyway. His some player he may not always play best pass but least tries something positive his technique & vision is quite ridiculous at times.

Bar sturridge goal don't remember Liverpool making any other clear chance? I still feel were in baby steps mode cos improve net last few weeks by us has been clear to all to see IMO. But sometimes trying be bit to careful or risky when need clam done or play bit quicker not got it totally right so far but least trying smalling g steps out defence way more then has done in years not always done so with him playing perfect pass but least wants press high up now & carry ball up pitch. Felliani isn't most technical but he to wants pass around get in ball abit. Mata improvement is vast btw he tracking back & I noticed now plays ball quicker & looks like put on bit of core strengh as wasnt as easily bumped off ball at like has been in past. Mata was My motm today his was superb & link up play was Hererra was something else at times. 

5 point lead over Liverpool just before int break is as vital/sweet as it gets. We have villa at home in 2 weeks time they have go to arsenal away next up & Liverpool can't lose that game hell can't draw it either IMO. Have go all out to win that game. Nothing set in stone in terms of whose finishing in CL spots bar Chelsea & still argue mcfc least finish 2nd bar huge balls up on their part. Still huge games left for is all but what today game was all about. Was a massive boast to our own chances of getting at least 4th & dealing huge blow to Liverpool hopes finishing 4th. 8 league games left but 5 points lead over them effectively its 6 games left to Liverpool.

We can't think win v Liverpool means it done as it not going work like that & LvG IMO knows that wont fly. Knows the story & wont let the side feel game over when still job on to do. Shame int break come now as we have just hit form at the best time of the season now 2 weeks will bring bit rustiness to our play so take us bit get going again but still rather go into break with 5 point ago to Liverpool in 5th. Means we go into villa game on a real high after today's vital win. Over the moon we how all played out in end. Could be a massive 3 points when season is over.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

*lel jones' wasn't a red. if you send someone off for them fouls then there'll be reds every match. hard foul but there was no intent to injure him, didn't go studs first and didn't leave both feet off the ground.*


----------



## obby

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Balotelli is such a nut. The LFC fans having to hold him back was :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*










Mata <3


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

What a bunch of *******


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

costa subbed


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Fellaini was outstanding today, his ability to pluck a long ball from the air onto his chest, control it and lay it off to the creative players is brilliant. 

Defenders just don't know what to do with him. Makes me wish I could still use this avatar 










Everton were shit again but 3 points is 3 points I suppose. A mass clear out is needed in the summer, too much deadwood in the club atm.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I don't think anyone has ever doubted how good Fellaini is when played high up the pitch as a battering ram to lay the ball off to others from his chest and feet with deft touches. As seen with Everton and at the last World Cup when he came on for Belgium he's terrific at doing that. Doesn't change the fact that he was a poor signing by Moyes at the time when United needed a legit out and out CM more than anything else. 

Still unsure as to whether he's really what United need in terms of pushing on to the next level. Ok, he's fine in the league because the standards in the prem are shit, so you can get away with playing that type of player in that role, but is he the type of player you can envisage being effective in big champions league games? Having said that, I suppose at worst he's a good option to have from the bench when you need a late goal and have to PUMP the ball up forward.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579708843409670145


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



ROUSEY said:


> Everton were shit again but 3 points is 3 points I suppose. A mass clear out is needed in the summer, too much deadwood in the club atm.


Pretty much this re: Chelsea as well. Ivanovic and Ramires, and even Cahill really should not be in our starting 11. Zouma needs to be starting more.

Terrible after going up by two, Ivanovic was awful for the first and a combination of Ivanovic and especially Courtois for the second. Great that Remy scored, because for the longest time it looked like that winning goal was not coming. Don't look anywhere near as good as we did in the first half of the season. I understand the players are getting tired because of COC, CL, etc., lack of rotation. Still there is a job to do. Would rather not have these nervy performances against these lesser clubs.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Except he's far more than a battering ram. He was winning the ball back pretty often in our own half and was passing and moving the ball regardless of how it was coming into him. He's far better with his feet than given credit for and he was absolutely shit on in pretty much every way last year and written off as a flop, which he certainly isn't. 

We probably wouldn't be in the top 4 without him and in a midfield 3 where he isn't so easily overrun he gives the team a lot.

I agree that he was a poor signing for what Moyes was looking for, but it's hardly Fellaini's fault. He also was scapegoated horribly. Carrick was no better than him under Moyes. He just came to personify Moyes' failure, which wasn't fair.

He probably won't be the guy that we build a CL team around. But he's at the very least a great option to have. Whether the PL is shit or not it's league we're in.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Great win and played very well,never expected a win today and would have took a point. Loved the goal from Mata.


Stevie Me though :maury


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Fellaini has been good this season but Young is the one who has had the biggest comeback.

He's been great. Saved our ass again today when he covered for Valencia after he slipped.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

There's no doubt that he can win the ball and pass well, but that's certainly not his game to the extent that he can help you dictate games against legit class opposition, which is the point. £27 million is a lot to spend on a player who could end up being a piece that doesn't fit into the jigsaw for the champions league. Let's not forget that when he was signed, United were the retaining league champions with ambitions to rebuild a side that could properly compete in the CL. I guess United's standards have fallen that much that, with hindsight it could be seen as acceptable to spend money on players who will just help you compete for the top four in a poor league.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I like Fellaini and he has been very good, but imo next season it has to be carrick, herrera + new signing.

Big game Mata produce that against city, arsenal and chelsea please lad.


----------



## J&JSecurity

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Andre said:


> There's no doubt that he can win the ball and pass well, but that's certainly not his game to the extent that he can help you dictate games against legit class opposition, which is the point. £27 million is a lot to spend on a player who could end up being a piece that doesn't fit into the jigsaw for the champions league. Let's not forget that when he was signed, United were the retaining league champions with ambitions to rebuild a side that could properly compete in the CL. I guess United's standards have fallen that much that, with hindsight it could be seen as acceptable to spend money on players who will just help you compete for the top four in a poor league.


He might not be a starter and in today's market 27 million isn't much, he is a solid squad player that also doubles as a plan B when plan A fails handy to have as well for set pieces he was a colossus on the set pieces near the end clearing everything. I have been impressed with his attitude seems a great team player much as Park used to be he has his purpose in certain games, he has won me over this year young too.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

£27 million is a lot when you consider that Alexis Sanchez, a legit world class player, was signed for Arsenal for not much more. Okay they don't play in the same position, but Fellaini isn't close to that standard. Forwards also tend to be more expensive anyway. Herrera was a similar price to Fellaini and is much more suited to CL football. Blind was half the price, has experience of the CL and can play in several positions very well. It wasn't as if Fellaini was some young kid, as to inflate the price either. 

None of that is to undermine how well the bloke is playing atm, but when I read that United underpaid for him (not by you), I had to interject and add a dose of reality.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Andre said:


> There's no doubt that he can win the ball and pass well, but that's certainly not his game to the extent that he can help you dictate games against legit class opposition, which is the point. £27 million is a lot to spend on a player who could end up being a piece that doesn't fit into the jigsaw for the champions league. Let's not forget that when he was signed, United were the retaining league champions with ambitions to rebuild a side that could properly compete in the CL. I guess United's standards have fallen that much that, with hindsight it could be seen as acceptable to spend money on players who will just help you compete for the top four in a poor league.



This is just ridiculous.

He doesn't have to be THAT player. He offers plenty as it is while Carrick and Herrera can dictate the games. That midfield three has just dominated two very good PL teams and Fellaini's starred in both of them. He could help us win the PL down the road and I'd argue that him being the difference between qualifying for the CL would absolutely be worth £27m. Quite literally worth that and more.

Regardless of what we were expected to be last season - We weren't. And Fellaini was far from the main reason we were so awful.

He's been one of our best players this season. A few poor games but generally excellent and always offers something. He shouldn't get stick because he's not Roy Keane or Paul Scholes.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Didn't see anything of the game, but letting a two goal lead slip to Hull? Courtois having to play out of his skin (even having a fuck up in there) to stop us from going behind? The team has turned to absolute shit. We aren't winning the league.

Also, £27m for Felliani a steal? What a load of horse shit. Can never doubt to see something ridiculous in this thread each day.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Sterling at wingback against united though, just move on lad.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Silent Alarm said:


> Fellaini has been good this season but Young is the one who has had the biggest comeback.
> 
> He's been great. Saved our ass again today when he covered for Valencia after he slipped.


This I'd agree with. Had completely written him off.

Van Gaal does deserve credit for getting the best out of some of these players. Although with the ridiculous experimenting he was doing he was bound to stumble onto some success. Young has been consistently good though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Glad to see Mata making an impact. Obviously I don't wish United well, but Mata is a class individual and I would never begrudge him doing well.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Irish Jet said:


> This is just ridiculous.
> 
> He doesn't have to be THAT player. He offers plenty as it is while Carrick and Herrera can dictate the games. That midfield three has just dominated two very good PL teams and Fellaini's starred in both of them. He could help us win the PL down the road and I'd argue that him being the difference between qualifying for the CL would absolutely be worth £27m. Quite literally worth that and more.
> 
> Regardless of what we were expected to be last season - We weren't. And Fellaini was far from the main reason we were so awful.
> 
> He's been one of our best players this season. A few poor games but generally excellent and always offers something. He shouldn't get stick because he's not Roy Keane or Paul Scholes.


No. Saying United underpaid for him is ridiculous.

Saying £27 million was well spent, when that was part of the reason you didn't qualify for the CL because of the failure to sign a quality CM. That's also ridiculous. Taking ten steps backwards to make three forward isn't a good thing (not saying that's all down to Fellaini before you go on a tirade, but he's a part of that).

Exactly how much more money have United spent so that Fellaini could even be complimentary to a team that could challenge for the top four? That is the point. You've spent a fortune since Ferguson left and are far worse off. No one can tell me that spending £27 million on Fellaini was a clever move in those circumstances, especially when you needed to spunk money on other players just to allow him to fit in, even more so when he has such an obvious glass ceiling.

Don't get me wrong, he's doing well in a team that are fighting for top four, but all of this rewriting of history to try and make out the signing was cheap and a forward move is nonsensical.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

This was Gerrard today at Anfield


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Send Gerrard to LA early IMHOMO. That was ridiculous. After their first goal we had all the momentum and always looked like scoring and then that's how we start the second half.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Andre said:


> No. Saying United underpaid for him is ridiculous.


No more ridiculous than those who labelled him a flop.



> Saying £27 million was well spent, when that was part of the reason you didn't qualify for the CL because of the failure to sign a quality CM. That's also ridiculous. Taking ten steps backwards to make three forward isn't a good thing (not saying that's all down to Fellaini before you go on a tirade, but he's a part of that).


A very small part of the reason - We weren't even close to qualifying and wouldn't have been with or without him. No one £27m player was making the difference to that squad under Moyes, who the players blatantly weren't playing for. His signing being a failure for what Moyes had envisaged him to be doesn't mean his signing was a failure. Him being the only addition at the time too was absolutely awful for both him and the team and placed even more pressure and scrutiny on him. He's redeeming himself now in a huge way. 



> Exactly how much more money have United spent so that Fellaini could even be complimentary to a team that could challenge for the top four? That is the point. You've spent a fortune since Ferguson left and are far worse off. No one can tell me that spending £27 million on Fellaini was a clever move in those circumstances, especially when you needed to spunk money on other players just to allow him to fit in, even more so when he has such an obvious glass ceiling.


You're saying this almost as if those parts have been put in place for him to succeed, which is far from the case. He's forced his way into the team with almost every chance he's been given. I don't think LVG had him pegged as a key player in August. 



> Don't get me wrong, he's doing well in a team that are fighting for top four, but all of this rewriting of history to try and make out the signing was cheap and a forward move is nonsensical.


Speaking of re-writing history (and this isn't aimed at you) people pretty much forgot about Fellaini's performances prior to coming to United when they were ridiculing him last year.

IIRC Mozza actually thought that value was about right at the time and I know a lot of Everton fans rated him very highly and as more than just a big target man. He was brilliant at Everton and by all accounts good at Standard Liege, yet those seasons were disregarded by one poor year in dreadful circumstances. To back up what I was saying earlier I don't think those pieces had to put in place for him succeed, but rather the pieces last year were set up for him (and almost anyone else) to fail. That poor year last year is more of an aberration in his career than this one.

What really annoyed me was the level of ridicule Fellaini received. Even amongst our own fans. I think it got pretty disgusting at times especially as his team-mates were almost all one the same levels of terrible, but they weren't billed as midfield "solutions" and didn't quite resemble a toilet brush so much. I think he's finally being allowed to show his talent consistently and he's doing it, putting in MOTM performances against the top PL teams. On current form he's comfortably worth that fee.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Joel said:


> Also, £27m for Felliani a steal? What a load of horse shit. *Can never doubt to see something ridiculous in this thread each day.*


Two sentences earlier....



> We aren't winning the league.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Silent Alarm said:


> Two sentences earlier....


Not a silly comment when your team loses leads all the time.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

When I think of "steals" i think more like this:

Michu: £2 million
Anelka (to Arsenal): £500,000
Schmichael (to United): £505,000
Robin van Persie: £2.75 million
Cahill: £1.5 million


United got heaps of "steals" in Solskjaer, Ronaldo, Cantona

Countinho being £8 million is definitely a steal in my opinion. 

Fellani is not by any means a "steal" at £27 million. I pretty much agree with what exactly Andre said.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Most of those reponses were irrelevant to the discussion we were having, so I'm not sure what they have to do with anything. I also like that you went on a tirade regardless of what I had written!



Irish Jet said:


> You're saying this almost as if those parts have been put in place for him to succeed, which is far from the case. He's forced his way into the team with almost every chance he's been given. I don't think LVG had him pegged as a key player in August.


This is not the point at all. No top club would try to build a team around Fellaini, even in the loosest sense. That would be silly.

I'm suggesting that without extra signings, Fellaini's performances this season and overall ability to make an impression and break into the side wouldn't have been as effective, because he's not your typical player that can fit into a standard role. He's not that good to carry a team to fourth place on his own back. He generally needs others to do his running in midfield, to boss a game in the middle third of the pitch, to create chances from deep, to make runs in the channels, to stretch the play with pace, to dictate a game with passing, to score a significant number of goals. In terms of his obvious attributes, he performs brilliantly (chest control, aerial duels in both boxes, lay offs in the final third, short link up play), but he's incredibly limited and needs lots of help from others to make his role work. Without that help he wouldn't be anywhere near as effective.

Going back to the original point, against the better sides in Europe, where all the midfield players need to be flexible, he is likely to be a luxury, or an option off the bench at best. Combined with the previous points, that is not a good return for £27 million. It's only because United's expectations have declined so much that his signing is looking good (ignoring the price).

None of that is to undermine how hard he has worked to change opinions about him, while more importantly nailing down a first team place. He has played well, but a dozen good/great games this season in a very talented side that allows for his limitations, yet is only chasing top four, doesn't make him as good as you're suggesting. 

Maybe if he hadn't been as expensive, this wouldn't be a discussion. But signings are generally based on their INDIVIDUAL price value, potential and suitability to a team's realistic goals (aka competing in CL), which are three areas where Fellaini falls short in. That's unless we're just writing off United as another sleeping giant former glories dwelling club like Liverpool or Arsenal.

But yeah, if it makes you feel better, he's not a "flop".


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



King Kenny said:


> When I think of "steals" i think more like this:
> 
> Michu: £2 million
> Anelka (to Arsenal): £500,000
> Schmichael (to United): £505,000
> Robin van Persie: £2.75 million
> Cahill: £1.5 million
> 
> 
> United got heaps of "steals" in Solskjaer, Ronaldo, Cantona
> 
> Countinho being £8 million is definitely a steal in my opinion.
> 
> Fellani is not by any means a "steal" at £27 million. I pretty much agree with what exactly Andre said.


LOL. Because fuck context.



Andre said:


> Most of those reponses were irrelevant to the discussion we were having, so I'm not sure what they have to do with anything. I also like that you went on a tirade regardless of what I had written!
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the point at all. No top club would try to build a team around Fellaini, even in the loosest sense. That would be silly.
> 
> I'm suggesting that without extra signings, Fellaini's performances this season and overall ability to make an impression and break into the side wouldn't have been as effective, because he's not your typical player that can fit into a standard role. He's not that good to carry a team to fourth place on his own back. He generally needs others to do his running in midfield, to boss a game in the middle third of the pitch, to create chances from deep, to make runs in the channels, to stretch the play with pace, to dictate a game with passing, to score a significant number of goals. In terms of his obvious attributes, he performs brilliantly (chest control, aerial duels in both boxes, lay offs in the final third, short link up play), but he's incredibly limited and needs lots of help from others to make his role work. Without that help he wouldn't be anywhere near as effective.
> 
> Going back to the original point, against the better sides in Europe, where all the midfield players need to be flexible, he is likely to be a luxury, or an option off the bench at best. Combined with the previous points, that is not a good return for £27 million. It's only because United's expectations have declined so much that his signing is looking good (ignoring the price).
> 
> None of that is to undermine how hard he has worked to change opinions about him, while more importantly nailing down a first team place. He has played well, but a dozen good/great games this season in a very talented side that allows for his limitations, yet is only chasing top four, doesn't make him as good as you're suggesting.
> 
> Maybe if he hadn't been as expensive, this wouldn't be a discussion. But signings are generally based on their INDIVIDUAL price value, potential and suitability to a team's realistic goals (aka competing in CL), which are three areas where Fellaini falls short in. That's unless we're just writing off United as another sleeping giant former glories dwelling club like Liverpool or Arsenal.
> 
> But yeah, if it makes you feel better, he's not a "flop".


Of course he's going to be more effective with better players around him but even then you don't know that. I'd argue the change in management has been far more significant. In fact he's at times kept those players out of the team - Herrera namely after the WBA game. Players can be limited and still produce at the highest level - Pirlo for example comes to mind (not comparing them). Fellaini's attributes are valuable to United, valuable enough that he's a key player. You could list off attributes that any player doesn't have and use it against them.

He actually almost carried Everton while they were challenging for 4th, or at least he was prior to headbutting a dude. But that's besides my point, he doesn't need to carry anything - I wouldn't say Willian or Oscar are carrying Chelsea, I don't see Cuadrado doing it in the future, or see Fernandinho carrying City. They could however all be good pieces of title winning sides and could justify their fees in the same way Fellaini can. 

What do you mean by "standard role"? - He's playing left of a midfield 3 in a 4-3-3. It's hardly a specialist role created for him. No one around him is doing anything special to help him out. Yeah we'll play to his strengths a little more as you would with any player but he's hardly limiting us. He certainly didn't limit us against Chelsea, Liverpool and Spurs this season.

I don't really get your point in Europe because he hasn't player their yet in this team. Yes he looked poor against Bayern Munich under Moyes, but he also looked good against Leverkusen. He could prove valuable there yet and a bit harsh to base your criticisms on a hypothetical scenario when he hasn't really even got an extended chance to prove otherwise. He's got almost 60 caps for Belgium ahead of some pretty good players for whatever that's worth.

This "very talented side" has often looked like absolute dogshit without him. A lot of the talent has underperformed and Fellaini's one of the few who's been consistently good in a variety of roles. 

I'm going to bump this next year when Fellaini heads the winner against Real Madrid in the CL Final to cap off the treble.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I'm suggesting he's limited in the sense that he lacks several qualities that you would expect in a top level midfielder, not one aspect of his game which is part and parcel of having a balanced midfield with different player types. He's absolutely a bits and pieces player. Bringing up Pirlo shows that you've completely missed the point again. The same goes for the idea about Fellaini not having a standard role. The point is that he doesn't do many of the things that a traditional top level midfielder would do, hence why he has a glass ceiling and relies on others to add those qualities more so than is usual for a modern midfielder. It's not to suggest that some weird new position has been made up for him.

If he "almost" carried Everton to fourth (massive exaggeration when you take points into account and not just league places) when their play was completely built around him, then that backs up my point. Again you missed the point with the Cuadrado, Oscar and Fernandinho arguments, as nobody claimed they're dragging their teams to anything. You were the one who argued that United "probably wouldn't be in the top 4 without" Fellaini. You're becoming tied up in your own arguments.

You say you don't understand my point that Fellaini is likely to be found out against quality CL sides, then proclaim he played well against an average team and shit against a great one... I've also already stated that you need a whole set of midfielders with far more ability than Fellaini has to succeed at that level. This isn't difficult, come on man...

I've also got to admit how amusing it is that you're proclaiming that LVG is to credit for your supposed best player's form, rather than other players, after weeks of you going on about how tactically inept he is. Whatever suits a narrative, I guess :lol


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

You United fans are fucking unbelievable. Your standards really have dropped if you genuinely believe that Fellani is a steal at 27 million.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

if he's a steal in your views, what fee did you expect/think you should have paid?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I think only one United on here fan has called him a steal so not sure why you're applying the plural.

I don't think he's a steal. He was an abysmal player in an abysmal team last year but has managed to push on and become a very good player in a good team this year.

I'm not bothered about us building or not building a Champions League team around him either. Right now, he's playing very well and is a big factor in us pushing for a Champions League place. That's good enough for me right now.

And yep, standards have dropped. That was inevitable after Ferguson left.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I can't get over how ignominious Gerrard's exit from this club has been. What he's done the past year will take a while before they subside as the dominant thoughts associated with what was once a great player.

The truth hurts but we are so much better without him now.

Oh and Raheem played himself out of whatever ridiculous amount of money his agent wanted for him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

how can you have underpaid for fellaini when you let his lower release clause expire and then buy him?

he bullies smaller players. whoop di do. just because welsh shelvey, fluketinho and senor stamps are too scared to go near him doesnt make him great.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Fellaini is the best thing since Roy Keane and finger blasting.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Liam Miller said:


> Fellaini is the best thing since Roy Keane and finger blasting.


So you've let a temperate Irishman have his way with your end? Did he atleast put on some Sinead O’Connor?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Andre said:


> I'm suggesting he's limited in the sense that he lacks several qualities that you would expect in a top level midfielder, not one aspect of his game which is part and parcel of having a balanced midfield with different player types. He's absolutely a bits and pieces player. Bringing up Pirlo shows that you've completely missed the point again. The same goes for the idea about Fellaini not having a standard role. The point is that he doesn't do many of the things that a traditional top level midfielder would do, hence why he has a glass ceiling and relies on others to add those qualities more so than is usual for a modern midfielder. It's not to suggest that some weird new position has been made up for him.
> 
> If he "almost" carried Everton to fourth (massive exaggeration when you take points into account and not just league places) when their play was completely built around him, then that backs up my point. Again you missed the point with the Cuadrado, Oscar and Fernandinho arguments, as nobody claimed they're dragging their teams to anything. You were the one who argued that United "probably wouldn't be in the top 4 without" Fellaini. You're becoming tied up in your own arguments.
> 
> You say you don't understand my point that Fellaini is likely to be found out against quality CL sides, then proclaim he played well against an average team and shit against a great one... I've also already stated that you need a whole set of midfielders with far more ability than Fellaini has to succeed at that level. This isn't difficult, come on man...
> 
> I've also got to admit how amusing it is that you're proclaiming that LVG is to credit for your supposed best player's form, rather than other players, after weeks of you going on about how tactically inept he is. Whatever suits a narrative, I guess :lol


Will respond when less drunk.



King Kenny said:


> if he's a steal in your views, what fee did you expect/think you should have paid?


More than Bale.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I don't know which was better, Mata's beautiful second goal or Gerrard getting sent off! :lmao Add on to that the Liverpool fans holding back Balotelli from self destructing again :lol It's a difficult choice. Have to say ref had a great performance imo, very pragmatic refereeing I thought, although admittedly the Jones tackle was borderline. Game had the drama we'd expect from this derby. Good win United.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

That Mata goal was class.

Looking forward to crushing Liverpool's will for good on April 4th. :wenger


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Irish Jet said:


> Love how Fellaini is showing so many people up. The hate he got last season was absurd considering how good he was at Everton. Moyes hung him out to dry in a two man midfield.
> 
> He's a class player. Bullied the fuck out of Liverpool and the ball was sticking to him. He's excellent when played where he should be.
> 
> Underpaid for him. What a steal.


Fellaini is a clumsy oaf. I have no idea how he doesn't get at least one yellow every single match. Maybe the ref just feels sorry for him for continually lumbering into challenges like someone has tied his shoelaces together.



Joel said:


> Also, £27m for Felliani a steal? What a load of horse shit. Can never doubt to see something ridiculous in this thread each day.


United fans, what do you expect?



Hank Scorpio said:


> Oh and Raheem played himself out of whatever ridiculous amount of money his agent wanted for him.


Yep. Sterling was utter shite. Yes the whole team was well off their game but he was so far off anything remotely decent for the majority of the game.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Andre said:


> I'm suggesting he's limited in the sense that he lacks several qualities that you would expect in a top level midfielder, not one aspect of his game which is part and parcel of having a balanced midfield with different player types. He's absolutely a bits and pieces player. Bringing up Pirlo shows that you've completely missed the point again. The same goes for the idea about Fellaini not having a standard role. The point is that he doesn't do many of the things that a traditional top level midfielder would do, hence why he has a glass ceiling and relies on others to add those qualities more so than is usual for a modern midfielder. It's not to suggest that some weird new position has been made up for him.
> 
> If he "almost" carried Everton to fourth (massive exaggeration when you take points into account and not just league places) when their play was completely built around him, then that backs up my point. Again you missed the point with the Cuadrado, Oscar and Fernandinho arguments, as nobody claimed they're dragging their teams to anything. You were the one who argued that United "probably wouldn't be in the top 4 without" Fellaini. You're becoming tied up in your own arguments.
> 
> You say you don't understand my point that Fellaini is likely to be found out against quality CL sides, then proclaim he played well against an average team and shit against a great one... I've also already stated that you need a whole set of midfielders with far more ability than Fellaini has to succeed at that level. This isn't difficult, come on man...
> 
> I've also got to admit how amusing it is that you're proclaiming that LVG is to credit for your supposed best player's form, rather than other players, after weeks of you going on about how tactically inept he is. Whatever suits a narrative, I guess :lol


What a load of shit.

I was actually not doing Fellaini justice yesterday so I must apologize. He's been our best outfield player this season, the only other one I could possibly make an arguement for is Blind. Our most consistent even when the play around him has been dire. "Bits and pieces" - What the fuck is that supposed to mean? Dominating the best player in the league at the time in Fabregas? Being our best player at the Etihad in both halves or scoring decisive important goals when the team is struggling? His attributes are what they are, but you talk about him as if he's physically retarded or something. He's not liability you're making out, he can be if you isolate him like Moyes did, but it's not difficult to get the best out of Fellaini. Just from the list of things you said he doesn't offer:



> to make runs in the channels, to stretch the play with pace, to score a significant number of goals


Is basically his Spurs performance - a little less pace but still stretching the play.

Pirlo is actually exactly the sort of example you're describing. His limitations saw him get horribly exposed at Milan. He also doesn't have some "traditional" midfield qualities in that he can barely fucking move. I actually don't think Fellaini is anywhere near as much a liability and far easier to cover for - With Pirlo you need runners all around him - Juve and Italy have always accommodated that. We've seen Fellaini have success in different roles this season. He's versatile and offers far more than you're giving him credit for.

I'm actually pretty excited to see what happens when the players around him actually start playing to the required level far more so than him. I'd imagine it will look something like the previous two games. Dominant performances against big teams.

I have no idea how you think I'm tying up my arguments. There's a difference between carrying a team (see RVP when we won the league) and making a decisive contribution, which is what Fellaini is doing this year, what Fernandinho done last year for example.

So you're really willing to base your European argument on last season's sample size? A season where his league form was blatantly below his standards anyways? You have no fucking idea how he'll play in Europe under LVG any better than I do. Not going to rule him out after one game in a shit side against Bayern fucking Munich. We got to CL final's with 50 year old Ryan Giggs and Anderson making huge contributions. I would disagree entirely that "a whole set of midfielders with far more ability" - You can have a decent, competent midfield if you're outstanding everywhere else. Not saying we are but it's still a stupid argument.

LVG getting it right eventually with Valencia, Fellaini and Young doesn't excuse how badly he was handling Herrera, Rooney and Di Maria etc. I've not hailed Van Gaal for this, more criticising Moyes for setting him up to fail last season. I wouldn't put it down to the players because there's no continuity in the team. There's been two consistent players all season and that's Rooney and De Gea. Everything else has been shuffled around.



Rush said:


> Fellaini is a clumsy oaf. I have no idea how he doesn't get at least one yellow every single match. Maybe the ref just feels sorry for him for continually lumbering into challenges like someone has tied his shoelaces together.


So mad.

> Hendo.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

defs > Hendo :kobe10


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

when is the less drunk response occurring


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

sooner than City buying Papiss.

Is Fellaini the new Fabio?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Kiz said:


> when is the less drunk response occurring


He's Irish.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

That might possibly the most hyperbolic and nonsensical post I've read in these football threads, this season at least. Not sure what's worse, suggesting Pirlo is a bigger liability when his contributions far outweigh any negatives on a scale that Fellaini could never achieve on his best day, or using the United midfield that was absolutely abused by Barca as an example of how Fellaini could be of the required standard several years later when the game has moved on even further. Add that to the £27 million is a steal comment, and that's a real tour de force of bollocks over the past 24 hours. Says a lot that your posts make more sense when you're pissed up.

Having said that, I'm not sure why I'm even entertaining this when you can't even understand basic points, such as how his style isn't suited to success in the CL (which is the point about him not having the typical qualities that top class mf's have, such as Pirlo's ability to control a game, which everyone else on the fucking planet sees and understands). Other times you just attempt to spin points to create unrelated arguments. Taking a list of things Fellaini can't do and changing the context to make out he can is hilarious. For example, if he can't do something with pace, then he can't do it. Taking out an element of that just to suit your own argument shows horrible bias.

Never mind though, we can all just wait for Fellaini to lead United to the league title and big European victories, once the others meet his lofty standards that you're arguing for. Anything less now will be a victory for common sense. If you had just said he's a good player and worth a place in the starting XI nobody would have batted an eyelid, it's all of the other ott comments which you're being dug out for and rightfully so.

To think all of this is because you have an agenda to suit, because you defended his crap performances last season and want to look like you are correct based on good form over a dozen bloody games. The hilarious thing is that it makes you as silly as the United fans you're castigating for doing the opposite last season.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*










Now this is getting good. More hostility in these posts pls.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Andre said:


> That might possibly the most hyperbolic and nonsensical post I've read in these football threads, this season at least. Not sure what's worse, suggesting Pirlo is a bigger liability when his contributions far outweigh any negatives on a scale that Fellaini could never achieve on his best day, or using the United midfield that was absolutely abused by Barca as an example of how Fellaini could be of the required standard several years later when the game has moved on even further. Add that to the £27 million is a steal comment, and that's a real tour de force of bollocks over the past 24 hours. Says a lot that your posts make more sense when you're pissed up.
> 
> Having said that, I'm not sure why I'm even entertaining this when you can't even understand basic points, such as how his style isn't suited to success in the CL (which is the point about him not having the typical qualities that top class mf's have, such as Pirlo's ability to control a game, which everyone else on the fucking planet sees and understands). Other times you just attempt to spin points to create unrelated arguments. Taking a list of things Fellaini can't do and changing the context to make out he can is hilarious. For example, if he can't do something with pace, then he can't do it. Taking out an element of that just to suit your own argument shows horrible bias.
> 
> Never mind though, we can all just wait for Fellaini to lead United to the league title and big European victories, once the others meet his lofty standards that you're arguing for. Anything less now will be a victory for common sense. If you had just said he's a good player and worth a place in the starting XI nobody would have batted an eyelid, it's all of the other ott comments which you're being dug out for and rightfully so.
> 
> To think all of this is because you have an agenda to suit, because you defended his crap performances last season and want to look like you are correct based on good form over a dozen bloody games. The hilarious thing is that it makes you as silly as the United fans you're castigating for doing the opposite last season.


You obviously didn't watch Pirlo in his later Milan days. When I say bigger liability, I mean his limitations are more blatant. He's more difficult to accommodate than Fellaini is - Fellaini at the worst of times will give you his physical presence, Pirlo would give you nothing. Obviously, Pirlo gives you significantly more quality which I actually stated earlier if you would have went back to read. You brought up needing certain players around Fellaini, I simply stated that the same applies albeit in different circumstances with top players. I never compared their abilities.

So the Champions League final isn't good enough? Okay. Maybe had Iniesta not scored the winner against Chelsea that midfield mismatch may not even have been an issue. It doesn't make your utter disregard of Fellaini playing at that level any less ridiculous. He was superb against Chelsea's midfield earlier in the season when it was widely considered one of the best in Europe. 

Again this is such a stupid argument. Generally CM's tend to be pretty fucking different and you absolutely are overstating Fellaini's shortcomings. He's a good passer, he's good at breaking up play, he's not _that _slow. There's no set "style" that you must have to be successful in Europe. If his style can be successful against Fabregas and Matic - Then how the hell do you know he can't be equally effective in the CL?

I'm not claiming he's the best player in the world, that he's world class or that he's going to be getting a statue. Saying he's been our outfield player is not a stretch. I'm saying what I am as you said in response to the shit he took last season. Based on a dozen bloody games? Seriously? So let's disregard his Everton performances, which was basically my whole point when defending him last season.

Fellaini has been good in the PL a lot more than he's been bad. My "agenda" stems from the complete dismissal of him as a footballer, which I could probably find several posts of people doing last year and one from Rush just now. You don't get 60 caps for Belgium and a starting place at Manchester United by being "clumsy oaf" who's utterly worthless, who's "complete trash" as I've read on here, but yeah - My stuff is more OTT. 

I was exaggerating when I said we underpaid, why would I claim we should have paid more? But I'd certainly say he was value - Certainly more value than other signings who've been made by United recently with half the scrutiny.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Yeah I'd back track on that "he was a steal" argument and other silly points too if I was in your position. Probably the most sensible thing you've done in a while.

Again you're missing the point about Pirlo/Fellaini. Yes, he has deficiencies off the ball, but a lot of creative players do. However, he's outstanding at several things with the ball. Fellaini can be a liability with and without the ball at times, but still has major limitations when playing at his best. All midfielders have limitations, but top class ones bring some of the traditional midfield qualities which I had outlined earlier. Fellaini is lacking badly in those departments, or at the very least is merely just decent at a couple of them. I'm not sure how clearer I can make this in an attempt to stop you going off on an irrelevant tangent. I'd also be interested to know which traditional midfield qualities he's top class with...

Just think for a minute why playing well against Chelsea players, this season in the premier league, might not be a good indicator as to why a player should be able to cope against top class teams in the CL. I would spoon feed you the answer, but it might do you some good to actually think for once. Once you've worked that out, it should also help you to understand the concept of how some things can progress and others can stagnate over a four year period.

The Everton points, while relevant to showing he's had a past as a good player (which was known anyway), don't mean an awful lot when the discussion is about his ability to play at the top level. I don't disagee that he's playing well for United in the league, but that doesn't make his limitations any less obvious, or the hyperbole from you any more bearable.

So the way to deal with other stupid and hyperbolic posts is to sink to that level and beat them with experience? Good logic. I apologise for trying to add some reasoned balance to such a bastardised long term topic.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

podolski has 100 plus german caps and was trash at arsensl


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Andre said:


> Yeah I'd back track on that "he was a steal" argument and other silly points too if I was in your position. Probably the most sensible thing you've done in a while.
> 
> Again you're missing the point about Pirlo/Fellaini. Yes, he has deficiencies off the ball, but a lot of creative players do. However, he's outstanding at several things with the ball. Fellaini can be a liability with and without the ball at times, but still has major limitations when playing at his best. All midfielders have limitations, but top class ones bring some of the traditional midfield qualities which I had outlined earlier. Fellaini is lacking badly in those departments, or at the very least is merely just decent at a couple of them. I'm not sure how clearer I can make this in an attempt to stop you going off on an irrelevant tangent. I'd also be interested to know which traditional midfield qualities he's top class with...
> 
> Just think for a minute why playing well against Chelsea players, this season in the premier league, might not be a good indicator as to why a player should be able to cope against top class teams in the CL. I would spoon feed you the answer, but it might do you some good to actually think for once. Once you've worked that out, it should also help you to understand the concept of how some things can progress and others can stagnate over a four year period.
> 
> The Everton points, while relevant to showing he's had a past as a good player (which was known anyway), don't mean an awful lot when the discussion is about his ability to play at the top level. I don't disagee that he's playing well for United in the league, but that doesn't make his limitations any less obvious, or the hyperbole from you any more bearable.
> 
> So the way to deal with other stupid and hyperbolic posts is to sink to that level and beat them with experience? Good logic. I apologise for trying to add some reasoned balance to such a bastardised long term topic.


Not back tracking on anything. It was clearly a throwaway joke aimed at the common opinion that he was a flop, I haven't stated that or defended it since you responded. When I was arguing that he was "worth that and more", it was relative to him being the difference between CL qualification and not. In a literal sense.

You don't need to be "top class" at any of them - Herrera for example isn't - Although I'd say strength is a pretty traditional quality which he obviously has. He's a pretty rounded player with an exceptional physical presence. He can hurt teams and influence games in a variety of ways. When Fellaini is "at his best" he can be pretty unplayable. As we found out when playing against him. 

The PSG games and English teams flopping. Right. But I'd also argue that was post-Christmas Cesc, who is quite consistently a lesser force. He looked a class apart coming into the Old Trafford game. But again I ask, if he's consistently performing well against the top clubs in England then how can you categorically dismiss him in Europe until you've seen it? Which is basically what you're doing based on his lack of "traditional" qualities? I'm not saying he's going to tear Barcelona apart but I'm not going to say he can't perform at that level when he hasn't really had a chance.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

When you change the meaning of a statement, a whole day after everyone has ripped the piss out of you for it, it's hard to take you seriously. Or indeed any of the arguments that you make, as the line between seriousness and hyperbole is so skewed in a lot of your posts. 

I can make a fair statement based on his abilities in a poor league which lacks any great teams and is full of tactically limited and naive managers. A league where he is good, but far from exceptional with traits that are more suited to the CL. You know, like most people in here can form an opinion based on what they see from a player who moves from one league to another, or even before they make the step up to a better club in the same league. The same as how we all form opinions on how well managers will do at new clubs (Moyes being the great example). I'm not sure why that has to be explained.

If Fellaini ends up being key to a United title win and European challenge then fair fucks. But my opinion, based on having watched him play this season, is that I think he's playing to his absolute maximum right now and would struggle to add extra qualities which could break that glass ceiling. It really comes down to that and doesn't need to be debated over endlessly.

Seriously, this has been a tedious and painstaking chore, explaining and repeating such simple concepts. We all know what our opinions are, but only time will tell who's closer to the truth. Best to move on from this pointlessness for the time being.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*






So 3 interactions with Fabregas. Two tackles and one foul. Absolute domination right there. Fellaini was good vs Chelsea. But of course this is Irish Jet here so it's either "superb" or "terribly bad". No inbetween. Just hyperbole on every single thing.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

No surprise to see Skrtel charged by the FA.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Andre said:


> When you change the meaning of a statement, a whole day after everyone has ripped the piss out of you for it, it's hard to take you seriously. Or indeed any of the arguments that you make, as the line between seriousness and hyperbole is so skewed in a lot of your posts.
> 
> I can make a fair statement based on his abilities in a poor league which lacks any great teams and is full of tactically limited and naive managers. A league where he is good, but far from exceptional with traits that are more suited to the CL. You know, like most people in here can form an opinion based on what they see from a player who moves from one league to another, or even before they make the step up to a better club in the same league. The same as how we all form opinions on how well managers will do at new clubs (Moyes being the great example). I'm not sure why that has to be explained.
> 
> If Fellaini ends up being key to a United title win and European challenge then fair fucks. But my opinion, based on having watched him play this season, is that I think he's playing to his absolute maximum right now and would struggle to add extra qualities which could break that glass ceiling. It really comes down to that and doesn't need to be debated over endlessly.
> 
> Seriously, this has been a tedious and painstaking chore, explaining and repeating such simple concepts. We all know what our opinions are, but only time will tell who's closer to the truth. Best to move on from this pointlessness for the time being.


I think when I said "more than Bale" it was pretty indicative that I was joking. The hyperbole may be pretty childish, but I don't enjoy seeing players unfairly ridiculed. At least it's nicer to exaggerate positives than negatives, I'm just a lovely bloke.

And a lot of people are wrong in a lot of cases of that. But I see your point. I still think it's harsh to judge Fellaini's value to United based on hypothetical's. If he fails to assert himself, is badly outclassed or not selected if/when we're in Europe then I'd see what you mean. But to this point he actually seems to elevate his performance in bigger games and I don't think anyone particularly looks forward to playing against him.

I'll agree to give it a rest. But I will continue to talk up the guy so long as he keeps up his form. 



Joel said:


> So 3 interactions with Fabregas. Two tackles and one foul. Absolute domination right there. Fellaini was good vs Chelsea. But of course this is Irish Jet here so it's either "superb" or "terribly bad". No inbetween. Just hyperbole on every single thing.


Fabregas had the fewest touches he'd had all season and IIRC Fellaini was shadowing him for most of the game, may even have been Matic tbh but he was very good.

Don't forget overrated. I love that one too.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Player of the Year?

I don't think there has been a truly _amazing_ player throughout the season. I'm not sure if I'm being biased though, but I'd say Hazard has been the best this year. During this second half of the season where a few Chelsea first half of the season stars have gone missing, he has been pulling this team on. Fabregas is already on the beach and Costa has only now started scoring again, so Eden has had to carry the majority of attacks. Has done so well with pressing and helping the left back this season too. Still not close to what he can truly become, but he's improved again this season. Simply put, we're fucked without him.

Young Player of the Year is easily Harold Kane.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I was thinking Hazard as well too. He has had to carry the team this year, and I can't really remember a period where he's went off the rails, unlike the rest of our fucking squad. Absolute joy to watch on the ball too. If he's not objectively already considered world class, he is very close.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Irish Jet said:


> Fellaini has been good in the PL a lot more than he's been bad. My "agenda" stems from the complete dismissal of him as a footballer, which I could probably find several posts of people doing last year and one from Rush just now. You don't get 60 caps for Belgium and a starting place at Manchester United by being "clumsy oaf" who's utterly worthless, who's "complete trash" as I've read on here, but yeah - My stuff is more OTT.


He is a clumsy oaf though. Averaging a shade over 3 fouls every 90 mins :hayden3 He will make as many tackles as he does fouls but you cannot argue against Fella deserving far more yellow cards. 



united_07 said:


> No surprise to see Skrtel charged by the FA.


what a fucking joke :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Rush said:


> He is a clumsy oaf though. Averaging a shade over 3 fouls every 90 mins :hayden3 He will make as many tackles as he does fouls but you cannot argue against Fella deserving far more yellow cards.
> 
> 
> 
> what a fucking joke :banderas


Via topping up yeah. Although a lot of those are very soft fouls if they're even that. 

I expect Kane to get both POTY awards via hype. Maybe De Gea or Hazard get the main award or they do that retarded thing where they give Kane POTY and someone else the other for no real reason.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

for the record I still think Fellaini is a gump and would rather he not play as often as he does, but I'm glad he's started to pay back some of his disgusting transfer fee with some good performances this season. he'll always be an awkward, languid figure but he's definitely improved under LvG so good on him


----------



## united_07

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Rush said:


> what a fucking joke :banderas


not sure how its a joke, every pundit or journalist i've seen and even carragher said he deserves a ban, and taking a look on RAWK even they are saying skrtel was stupid


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Yeah, I'm surprise a couple of Liverpool fans thought it wasn't intentional as I thought even via the slow replay it looked very intentional. He was never getting to the ball as De Gea was quick off his line and Skrtel could have easily jumped over him.

To me, Skrtel knew what he was doing and could have easily avoided De Gea.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



united_07 said:


> not sure how its a joke, every pundit or journalist i've seen and even carragher said he deserves a ban, and taking a look on RAWK even they are saying skrtel was stupid





Foreshadowed said:


> Yeah, I'm surprise a couple of Liverpool fans thought it wasn't intentional as I thought even via the slow replay it looked very intentional. He was never getting to the ball as De Gea was quick off his line and Skrtel could have easily jumped over him.
> 
> To me, Skrtel knew what he was doing and could have easily avoided De Gea.


To me it looked as though he was always going to jump off the right leg and de Gea happened to slide into where he was going to land. Now he could have probably shortened his stride to try and avoid him but for mine it was more of a case where he wasn't deliberately trying to stamp on him but he wasn't going to try and avoid the contact if de gea slid there.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

LOL at United fans chanting "Waste of money" at Balotelli.

Too deluded to remember FalCASHcao. 300K per week for doing shite mate hahaha - that's a freakin' crime mate it is.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



united_07 said:


> not sure how its a joke, every pundit or journalist i've seen and even carragher said he deserves a ban, *and taking a look on RAWK even they are saying skrtel was stupid*


refuse to believe this. not avin that


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Also the fookin' wankers at the FA know dumb shite for fookin' banning skrtel mate they know it's our fookin' year and they just wanna ruin our chances mate it aint happening mate go back to your rent boys hahahah and roy hodgson you're fookin' shite for tryin' to ruin our chances by injurin danny lad go back to sir alex purple nose and your friends at man united are waiting you bellend hahahaha


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

must've been some mighty fumes in your bin gs


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Kiz said:


> must've been some mighty fumes in your bin gs


mate you're just jealous that it's our fookin' year we're gonna win the freakin' FA (shite) cup hahaha you never won nothin' in your life mate all your cups are made up come here to anfield to see real trophies 

5 freakin' times mate where's your champions league trophy in your cabinet mate hahaha


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

The bin hunter has become the bin.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

This Fanjawi guy's sig makes his lunacy even funnier. :lol :lol


----------



## seabs

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Fanjawi said:


> LOL at United fans chanting "Waste of money" at Balotelli.
> 
> Too deluded to remember FalCASHcao. 300K per week for doing shite mate hahaha - that's a freakin' crime mate it is.


*Do you realise you called Falcao a cash cow? Not that Falcao has been great but lel at implying he's been a worse signing than Mario.

Fellaini's had about a handful of great games this season but I still don't want to see him be our primary option next season. He's not the guy to get us CL and PL success again. The more reliant we get on playing long balls up to him the more it will hurt us in the long run. He's done better the last 2 games because he's played in the only position where he's effective against 2 pretty average defences. The hyperbole based on such short bursts of form are brilliant though. He's a good option to have right now but in the bigger picture and especially in Europe we need a better #10 on the ball for the majority of games. £27m was crazy money relative to his ability and potential regardless of how good he plays.*


----------



## kusksu

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Seabs said:


> *Do you realise you called Falcao a cash cow? Not that Falcao has been great but lel at implying he's been a worse signing than Mario.
> 
> Fellaini's had about a handful of great games this season but I still don't want to see him be our primary option next season. He's not the guy to get us CL and PL success again. The more reliant we get on playing long balls up to him the more it will hurt us in the long run. He's done better the last 2 games because he's played in the only position where he's effective against 2 pretty average defences. The hyperbole based on such short bursts of form are brilliant though. He's a good option to have right now but in the bigger picture and especially in Europe we need a better #10 on the ball for the majority of games. £27m was crazy money relative to his ability and potential regardless of how good he plays.*


That's the thing I don't get. We don't play more long balls with him in the team. There was a period this season when he was out injured and we still played the same amount of long balls. Just less effectively.

And I think you are seriously understating how useful he is with the ball at his feet. He rarely loses the ball and has proven pretty decent at picking out a true pass (he let Di Maria through a few times vs Arsenal). Not the best player in the world, but a valuable addition to our squad.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Fanjawi hackjob or just in mong mode?

Either way.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Both.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Think he's parodying that YNFA Liverpool commentator....






Was funny once, now he does one every week and it's awful shite.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Seabs said:


> Do you realise you called Falcao a cash cow? Not that Falcao has been great but lel at implying he's been a worse signing than Mario.


Pretty sure they both have the same amount of goals (4) in all competitions and Falcao cost United a lot more. Plus, Falcao was expected to do really well, where as you know Balotelli is hit and miss (which is why I was surprised Rodgers went ahead with the signing). 

In conclusion, Flacao has been a worse signing then Balotelli.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Yeah, but Falcao is gone at the end of the season. Balotelli isn't. So Balotelli is the worse signing.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

*Balotelli has 1 goal and 2 assists in 801 league minutes and Falcao has 4 goals and 5 assists in 1019 league minutes. I know which I'd take. Falcao at least has excuses. He's never had a proper run in the team and it's never easy getting over a serious injury like he had. It was a risk and that's why it was a loan. You took a risk that has been proven club after club to not pay off and signed up permanently. Sure we're paying Falcao more this season but we're not stuck with him if we don't want to keep him and it's only cost us a seasons wages. Gonna cost you a lot more. We coped without Falcao's goals too because we had Rooney and Van Persie, who granted have been poor too but are still options that get goals. You guys relied so much on Balotelli being a success while Sturridge was out, he did what everyone figured he would and it's pretty much cost you a top 4 spot because you stupidly put so much faith in a proven unreliable disaster with no back up option in case it didn't work out. We knew Falcao might not work out so we didn't put all our stock in him being our 2nd option. They both scored 4 goals and Falcao had higher expectations are such a terrible argument.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Joel said:


> Yeah, but Falcao is gone at the end of the season. Balotelli isn't. So Balotelli is the worse signing.


Which means we can sell him and recover some of the losses. All of United's money has been pissed away. 

Doesn't matter who's been slightly worse, they've both been horrific signings.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

As far as I'm concerned, BOTH Falcao and Mario are getting shunned at their current clubs.

Mario struggled to find form during Sturridge's absence at the start of the season but Rodgers was really doing him no favors by saying "This is his last chance blah blah blah". He effectively said "There was no one better to buy". So he dropped him after 4 or 5 games of not scoring... IMO he needed more time to settle in with the team. I doubt he will come good now. The whole team was a complete mismatch for him. Guys like Mario never do well at traditional clubs like Liverpool. The club is all about their traditions and history and shit like that. They're not going to willingly accept a known troublemaker like Balo. On top of that, the English media fucking hate his guts because he effectively fucked the nation out of the Euros and World Cup in recent years... and mocked them. :lmao

As for Falcao... it pains me to see whats become of him at United. When we signed him, I thought we were getting 20 goals a season... bicycle kicks, 30 yard screamers, diving headers, the lot. But Van Gaal never gave him a proper chance either. At Atletico, Monaco and Colombia, he has always played up top ON HIS OWN. But Van Gaal has never gave him this oppportunity. Why? Because Wayne Rooney has to start every game. So it's either "play well with Rooney or you're dropped." it seems. Besides that, Rooney has played double the amount of minutes that Falcao has. And when you look at the stats, their goal/assist per minute ratio aren't far apart. Sure the stats say something like "20 apps, 5 goals" on Falcao's part... but how many of those 20 apps were 10 minute substitutions? The guy has rarely ever played 90 minutes for us. Which boggles my mind as to why he took him on in the first place. To put the icing on the cake, he throws him in the fucking U21's... fpalm Now imagine the media backlash if he did that to Rooney during his goal-less form at the beginning of the year? There was a time when Rooney failed to hit a shot on target in 2015 and it lasted something like 7 or 8 games. He maintained his place despite that and superior players in that position like Mata, who were on goalscoring form were dropped. 

I'm glad Mata's back in the team and was delighted we stuffed the Scousers but I'm still gutted for Falcao. Hopefully theres a clause in that loan deal that states if he fails to register 10 goals, we can get him for half price or something. At 25 million, he's worth the gamble. Especially if we're in the Champions League. And also, there will be no more pressure on him to extend his stay. So hopefully something like that happens, or maybe we can just get him on loan for another season? :shrug


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

You expected a bloke coming back from an ACL reconstruction to score 20 goals in the season? Says more about you than Falcao :hayden3


----------



## Joel

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Rush said:


> Which means we can sell him and recover some of the losses. All of United's money has been pissed away.


Not sure you're going to find a buyer. You were seen as his last chance and he's just been awful for most of the part. When a club like Milan have been there and done that, then the options to sell will be incredibly thin. People just see him as a burden now.



Rush said:


> Doesn't matter who's been slightly worse, they've both been horrific signings.


This is true.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Seabs said:


> *Balotelli has 1 goal and 2 assists in 801 league minutes and Falcao has 4 goals and 5 assists in 1019 league minutes. I know which I'd take. Falcao at least has excuses. He's never had a proper run in the team and it's never easy getting over a serious injury like he had. It was a risk and that's why it was a loan. You took a risk that has been proven club after club to not pay off and signed up permanently. Sure we're paying Falcao more this season but we're not stuck with him if we don't want to keep him and it's only cost us a seasons wages. Gonna cost you a lot more. We coped without Falcao's goals too because we had Rooney and Van Persie, who granted have been poor too but are still options that get goals. You guys relied so much on Balotelli being a success while Sturridge was out, he did what everyone figured he would and it's pretty much cost you a top 4 spot because you stupidly put so much faith in a proven unreliable disaster with no back up option in case it didn't work out. We knew Falcao might not work out so we didn't put all our stock in him being our 2nd option. They both scored 4 goals and Falcao had higher expectations are such a terrible argument.*


Balotelli hasn't had a proper run either tbf. You're just focusing on the league and no other competitions. Don't see how the bold statement is such a terrible argument. I would have to agree that in the long run Falcao might be a better signing if Balotelli stays at Liverpool for quite a long time but there is always a chance that we could off load him somewhere else.

Anyhow, both have been terrible.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Joel said:


> Not sure you're going to find a buyer. You were seen as his last chance and he's just been awful for most of the part. When a club like Milan have been there and done that, then the options to sell will be incredibly thin. People just see him as a burden now.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true.


Not saying we'd get much, but someone would buy him imo. We flogged off Andy Carroll didn't we :evil


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Silent Alarm said:


> Think he's parodying that YNFA Liverpool commentator....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was funny once, now he does one every week and it's awful shite.


^ Thank you. 

-

I think we can all agree that both Falcao and Balotelli have been shit, but I don't think United chanting "waste of money" at Mario was the best thing.

The poor lad (Mario) gets bullied by fans every single country, club, team, stadium, city he goes to. Nobody expected 20 goals per month, looking that he just came back from playing at a club that's breaking down.

Balotelli is one of those people who take one, or even two seasons to settle in. If you want to keep him to be some kinda long term backup, that's fine. But if you decide to judge him on his first season, then we better looked for other strikers.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Balotelli takes one or two seasons to settle in? :rudy

If anything he starts well and tapers off.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Fanjawi said:


> Balotelli is one of those people who take one, or even two seasons to settle in.


Which previous club of his are you basing that statement on?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

people should expect 20 goals a season out of mario. he's incredibly gifted. speed, size, technique. most players would kill for that. but he pisses it away year after year. it's pathetic. and then he allows himself to be painted as the victim.

he never has any sort of consistency, his team work is non existent, he has a horrible temperament, and continually just fucks around. why? why does he do all this year after year? it's not like liverpool had no idea what they were getting into. i mean they got him so 'cheap' from milan because not even they wanted to deal with him anymore. have you seen what their owner fucking gets up to? and they thought mario was too much to handle.

he'll never come good until he grows up. and people will remain waiting for that to happen as long as he's able to hop from one big paycheck to another. the guy really needs some sort of reality check, and it's not going to happen getting paid 100k a week from various clubs to piss about. 

and there is literally no reason for him to act this way. none. especially with us. we ran around, pampered to his every need, made every excuse in the book for him, and repaid us in 1) the assist for kun's goal and 2) going toe to toe with bobby and making an absolute mockery of the club. rodgers thinking that he could handle mario or fix him shows just how highly he thinks of himself, and it's been an absolute disaster for all involved.

takes 1 or 2 seasons to settle in is laughable too. he's spent 3 seasons at inter, 2 and a half at city, 1 and a half at milan and now a season at liverpool. he doesn't settle in. he just acts out.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Oh no! Now Kiz caught paragraph-itis :woo


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

or maybe i copy and pasted it :evil


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Look, all I'm gonna say is, Balotelli is just not good enough.

If he wants to play around, be childish, run into problems, fine, he can do that bit. Because we all know that at the end it will hurt him. And if he wants to start being serious and actually do his best, he will know how good he can be and how many years he wasted fooling around.

Yes, I was happy about us getting Mario at the start of the season, and that was just the fangirl in me acting. Deep inside, we all know that Brendan Rodgers made an absolutely shocking decision. 

Balotelli can be the next Suarez. He can be the next Aguero. But that is if he actually wants it. He has the potential, but none of the heart and soul. If he stays like this for the rest of his career, let's be all honest. Will people remember Balotelli for his footballing skills, or his acts? Most of us would just know him as a fool.

-

Now on to another topic: Raheem Sterling.

Get's offered, no, REWARDED with a new 90-100K per week contract, and what does he do at the end? Not only refuse, but ask for more. That kid thinks he's Messi or something. Seriously, grow up. If you want money, leave. Seriously.

If you really love the club, you should accept whatever kind of contract they give you. If you want to move into another club, fine. Reject it and accept some other offer. But don't ever demand more money.

The English FA should really put a wage limit on young players. 100K per week limit on young/under 23 players sounds good. That way, players who really have potential, like Raheem, don't waste their careers by chasing money.

And also, there should be a rule on the minimum English players you can have on your first team. That way England can actually use their talent. I know, and this is a fact, that there are many young English talents not being noticed at all because English clubs focus on buying players from abroad. Look at the Bundesliga. Every single team is made up of almost all Germans. That's why they are the best team in the world, and that's why German teams actually perform in Europe unlike English teams.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

remember when fanjawi said balotelli would outscore costa in the cb?

he can't even outscore andy carroll


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Fanjawi, are you pulling a heel turn against Liverpool's black players?


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Vader said:


> Fanjawi, are you pulling a heel turn against Liverpool's black players?


Oh my god hahaha xD


----------



## InsipidTazz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



King Kenny said:


> When I think of "steals" i think more like this:
> 
> Michu: £2 million
> Anelka (to Arsenal): £500,000
> Schmichael (to United): £505,000
> Robin van Persie: £2.75 million
> Cahill: £1.5 million
> 
> 
> United got heaps of "steals" in Solskjaer, Ronaldo, Cantona
> 
> Countinho being £8 million is definitely a steal in my opinion.
> 
> Fellani is not by any means a "steal" at £27 million. I pretty much agree with what exactly Andre said.


Sami Hyypia: £2.5m.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Bebe - 7 million


----------



## united_07

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Zaha - £12m


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Andy Carroll - £35m


----------



## InsipidTazz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Quick, someone make an awfully overpriced premier league buys starting XI.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

I still stand by my original reaction post when we signed Balo.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



















#InMarioWeBelieve .


----------



## J&JSecurity

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

top 4 just got a lot easier for united>


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

What a fucking joke


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

hey everyone da is back!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*










Good ol' Studge.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

where did DA even go?


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

*Daniel Sturridge Injury History*


*2008/09 Season*

Injury #1 - Malleolar injury
From - 29th October 2008
To - 27th November 2008

Days - 29 days
Games Missed - 7 games

-

Injury #2 - Ill
From - 12th December 2008
To - 26th December 2008

Days - 14 days
Games Missed - 4 games

-----------------------

*2012/13 Season*

Injury #1 - Hamstring Injury
From - 12th November 2012
To - 23rd December 2012

Days - 36 days
Games Missed - 11 games

-

Injury #2 - Groin Strain
From - 3rd February 2013
To - 14th February 2013

Days - 11 days
Games Missed - 3 games

----------------------

*2013/14 Season*

-------------------------------------LINKED
Injury #1 - Torn Ankle Ligament
From - 27th November 2013
To - 9th January 2014

Days - 43 days
Games Missed - 9 games

-

Injury #2 - Sprained Ankle
From - 1st December 2013
To - 9th January 2014

Days - 43 days
Games Missed - 9 games
-------------------------------------LINKED

-------------------------

*2014/15 Season*

Injury #1 - Thigh Muscle Strain
From - 5th September 2013
To - 4th October 2013

Days - 28 days
Games Missed - 6 games

-

Injury #2 - Hamstring Injury
From - 18th November 2013
To - 28th January 2014

Days - 71 days
Games Missed - 18 games

-

Injury #3 - Torn Hip Muscle
From - 26th March 2015
To - 26th April 2015*

Days - Around a Month*
Games Missed - 5*

*Expected Figures.

-------------------

*Totals*

Injuries: 9

Average Injuries Per Season: 2.25

Total Days Injured: 262 Days Injured

Average Days Injured Per Injury: 29 Days

Total Games Missed: 63

Average Games Missed Per Injury: 7

------------------------------------

TL;DR - He's made out of glass.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

lel at thinking that's made out of glass



> Knee Injury Manchester City Injuries 2014 March 12th
> Hamstring Injury Manchester City Injuries 2013 December 10th
> Hamstring Injury Manchester City Injuries 2013 August 15th
> Cartilage Knee Injury Manchester City Injuries 2012 October 27th
> Ankle/Foot Injury Manchester City Injuries 2012 August 4th
> Hamstring Injury Manchester City Injuries 2012 April 20th
> Head Injury Manchester City Injuries 2012 March 31st
> Knock Manchester City Injuries 2012 February 29th
> Knock Manchester City Injuries 2012 February 22nd
> Hamstring Injury Manchester City Injuries 2012 January 16th
> Calf/Shin Injury Manchester City Injuries 2011 December 21st
> Calf/Shin Injury Manchester City Injuries 2011 December 5th
> Hamstring Injury Manchester City Injuries 2011 September 1st
> Hamstring Injury Manchester City Injuries 2011 May 26th
> Hamstring Injury Manchester City Injuries 2011 March 25th
> Calf Muscle Strain Manchester City Injuries 2011 February 24th
> Concussion Manchester City Injuries 2011 February 3rd
> Ankle/Foot Injury Manchester City Injuries 2011 February 1st
> Back Injury Manchester City Injuries 2011 January 14th
> Hamstring Injury Manchester City Injuries 2010 September 23rd
> Virus Manchester City Injuries 2010 August 29th
> Knee Injury Manchester City Injuries 2010 April 10th
> Calf Muscle Strain Manchester City Injuries 2010 January 31st
> Groin Strain Manchester City Injuries 2010 January 2nd
> Knee Injury Manchester City Injuries 2009 December 5th
> Shoulder Injury Manchester City Injuries 2009 September 20th
> Knee Injury Manchester City Injuries 2009 April 25th
> Hamstring Injury Manchester City Injuries 2009 March 1st
> Ankle/Foot Injury Manchester City Injuries 2009 February 7th
> Hamstring Injury Manchester City Injuries 2008 December 26th
> Sprained Ankle Manchester City Injuries 2008 November 30th
> Sprained Ankle Manchester City Injuries 2008 October 20th
> Shoulder Injury Manchester City Injuries 2008 August 31st
> Concussion Manchester City Injuries 2008 August 24th
> Knee Injury Manchester City Injuries 2008 February 28th
> Knee Injury Manchester City Injuries 2007 November 2nd
> Calf Muscle Strain Manchester City Injuries 2007 March 30th
> Hip/Thigh Injury Manchester City Injuries 2006 December 15th
> Calf Muscle Strain Manchester City Injuries 2006 October 13th
> Knee Injury Manchester City Injuries 2006 February 24th


micah wins


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Don't make me pull up Abou Diaby's injury list


----------



## Bungle Bear

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Sturridge really is the next Michael Owen. Poor bastard will end up at Newcastle in a few years.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Rockhead said:


> Don't make me pull up Abou Diaby's injury list


Jack Wheelchair is starting to rival him.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*










Inb4 Lambert/Sterling play striker over Balo


----------



## DA

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Rockhead said:


> where did DA even go?


Nowhere


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Man, Lord Bendtner killed it against the yanks.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*






for pompey fans and others might want to take a look


----------



## Melons

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Bros, why don't we have a proper thread for EPL?


----------



## MOX

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Melons said:


> Bros, why don't we have a proper thread for EPL?


that would actually be pretty awesome. maybe we could even arrange it so the thread title changes every now and then to represent topical epl shenanigans


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

You think a season can't get any worse until you go to Anfield, beat and throw the scoucers out of the CL competition in a single 90 minutes.

BAH GAWD JR was right

It's good that clubs like Liverpool exists so others could have a high self-esteem


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Melons said:


> Bros, why don't we have a proper thread for EPL?


what the bloody hell is this then?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Melons said:


> Bros, why don't we have a proper thread for EPL?


John/Wes?

Answer the fucking question or GTFO.


----------



## Melons

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Irish Jet said:


> John/Wes?
> 
> Answer the fucking question or GTFO.


Wes, but only because of his hair.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

You're going to be a nightmare.

Who do you support?


----------



## Curry

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Money is on Newcastle.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Melons said:


> Bros, why don't we have a proper thread for EPL?














FalseKing said:


> You think a season can't get any worse until you go to Anfield, beat and throw the scoucers out of the CL competition in a single 90 minutes.
> 
> BAH GAWD JR was right
> 
> It's good that clubs like Liverpool exists so others could have a high self-esteem


What the fuck is a Scoucer yer bulb ed.


----------



## Melons

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Vader said:


> You're going to be a nightmare.
> 
> Who do you support?


Clue:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



Melons said:


> Clue:


Kopite.



Fanjawi said:


> #InMarioWeBelieve .



































CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> What a fucking joke










































Fanjawi said:


> *Daniel Sturridge Injury History*
> 
> 
> *2008/09 Season*
> 
> Injury #1 - Malleolar injury
> From - 29th October 2008
> To - 27th November 2008
> 
> Days - 29 days
> Games Missed - 7 games
> 
> -
> 
> Injury #2 - Ill
> From - 12th December 2008
> To - 26th December 2008
> 
> Days - 14 days
> Games Missed - 4 games
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> *2012/13 Season*
> 
> Injury #1 - Hamstring Injury
> From - 12th November 2012
> To - 23rd December 2012
> 
> Days - 36 days
> Games Missed - 11 games
> 
> -
> 
> Injury #2 - Groin Strain
> From - 3rd February 2013
> To - 14th February 2013
> 
> Days - 11 days
> Games Missed - 3 games
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> *2013/14 Season*
> 
> -------------------------------------LINKED
> Injury #1 - Torn Ankle Ligament
> From - 27th November 2013
> To - 9th January 2014
> 
> Days - 43 days
> Games Missed - 9 games
> 
> -
> 
> Injury #2 - Sprained Ankle
> From - 1st December 2013
> To - 9th January 2014
> 
> Days - 43 days
> Games Missed - 9 games
> -------------------------------------LINKED
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> *2014/15 Season*
> 
> Injury #1 - Thigh Muscle Strain
> From - 5th September 2013
> To - 4th October 2013
> 
> Days - 28 days
> Games Missed - 6 games
> 
> -
> 
> Injury #2 - Hamstring Injury
> From - 18th November 2013
> To - 28th January 2014
> 
> Days - 71 days
> Games Missed - 18 games
> 
> -
> 
> Injury #3 - Torn Hip Muscle
> From - 26th March 2015
> To - 26th April 2015*
> 
> Days - Around a Month*
> Games Missed - 5*
> 
> *Expected Figures.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> *Totals*
> 
> Injuries: 9
> 
> Average Injuries Per Season: 2.25
> 
> Total Days Injured: 262 Days Injured
> 
> Average Days Injured Per Injury: 29 Days
> 
> Total Games Missed: 63
> 
> Average Games Missed Per Injury: 7
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> TL;DR - He's made out of glass.


----------



## Melons

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*

Sturridge:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/32061492

Very nice letter Moz :hesk2


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



steamed hams said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/32061492
> 
> Very nice letter Moz :hesk2


"Joel"

Plot twist: it's actually Joel Robles who sent that letter. Bless him, he's trying.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



steamed hams said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/32061492
> 
> Very nice letter Moz :hesk2


I'm gonna be all







the day that twitching American ISIS supporting bald tit retires and goes back to the land of fatties and teaches some kids to shoot up high schools with uzi's.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Is the dress John O'Shea or Wes Brown?*



FalseKing said:


> You think a season can't get any worse until you go to Anfield, beat and throw the scoucers out of the CL competition in a single 90 minutes.
> 
> BAH GAWD JR was right
> 
> It's good that clubs like Liverpool exists so others could have a high self-esteem


lol scoucers (What even are the first two lines of your post :laugh

I remember when the season ended 2 months early as well.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

that last line is pretty ironic from an arsenal fan too


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



> Rangers manager Stuart McCall said he sympathises with Newcastle loanee Gael Bigirimana, but believes he should never have been signed by the club.
> 
> Midfielder Bigirimana has yet to feature since signing in January after being diagnosed with a mystery illness.
> 
> "Bigi has got a medical condition which is a personal matter," said McCall. "The doctor and consultant are all involved in that.
> 
> "Unfortunately because of his medical condition he won't be able to play for us. But that is as big a blow to the kid as it is for us. It's not his fault, this has been nothing to do with him.


Sounds like :bigirimana has got Ebola. RIP in peace brother Bigi :mj2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Green Light said:


> Sounds like :bigirimana has got Ebola. RIP in peace brother Bigi :mj2


It's another one of them "injuries" or "medical" conditions but really the player loves cocaine and booze aka the Jack Wilshere.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Bigi is a good Christian boy. He ain't about that life.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Green Light said:


> Bigi is a good Christian boy. He ain't about that life.


Maybe that's why newcastle shipped him off, the cunts couldn't be bothered dealing with an illness again.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

rangers found out he was a catholic


----------



## H

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Marty said:


> I'm gonna be all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the day that twitching American ISIS supporting bald tit retires and goes back to the land of fatties and teaches some kids to shoot up high schools with uzi's.


Always a treat to come in and see how many insults you BLOKES can fit into one sentence. Top work m8.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...Yaya-Toure-according-to-reports-in-Italy.html

It is believed that Inter would be willing to spend in the region of €60m (£43.5m) for the 31-year-old.


for a 31 yr old?!!? take it, take it all day.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Yeah really don't see Yaya staying at City. Italy or France probably the likely destinations. Wonder who City are looking into as a replacement.

Been an awful week without FITBA, international breaks are the dirt worst.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Rockhead said:


> Yeah really don't see Yaya staying at City. Italy or France probably the likely destinations. Wonder who City are looking into as a replacement.
> 
> Been an awful week without FITBA, international breaks are the dirt worst.


Mostly Pog or Barkley i would think.. but for 41mil quoted for Yaya, i dont care. Let the Fernand's play. 


Wonder what happened to all the hype about that William Carvalho fella!??!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



H said:


> Always a treat to come in and see how many insults you BLOKES can fit into one sentence. Top work m8.


Get out me thread yer uzi wielding inbred.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



wkdsoul said:


> Mostly Pog or Barkley i would think.. but for 41mil quoted for Yaya, i dont care. Let the Fernand's play.
> 
> 
> Wonder what happened to all the hype about that William Carvalho fella!??!


If mcfc offered anything like that amount for yaya by anyone they should take the money & run to the bank ASAP & never look back. I'm more surprised that type of fee is even being discussed though since inter I believe were being investigated by Uefa for breaking FFP rules & Jan signings they made were through cash they don't have available to them right now & were banking on getting CL for next season which now wont happen. 

Similar debate (regarding selling older player anyway) with us & RvP whose deal with us runs out next summer. But would be better sell this summer to recoup some kind of fee getting rid of 200k+ week wages along the way? Or do we keep him another year & tell RvP from next season at best all he will be is 3rd choice cf & go on free in 2016 summer? I'm convinced we are targeting a young mobile quick cf in the summer as Rooney back up next season with Wilson also hopefully getting more game time & Chicha is very likely to be sold in the summer with 12 months left on his current deal as well. 

Id keep RvP personally but he would have to accept being 3rd or 4th choice cf from next summer to beef up the squad since will be in Europe (cl or el) regardless IMO next season. As I dont think RvP is now a capable player as main no9 or even as back up cf but he still has uses for squad depth & we are one of few clubs who can afford to keep a 32 year old RvP from next season on the pay roll under such wages for squad depth reason for a season without any real hassle. If RvP unwilling accept such a role then time he goes the team has shown since his injury we play so much better as team with him not in the side. 

For uk fans sky & BTsports have announced the TV games to be shown in May. 

Saturday May 2nd - Leicester city v Newcastle on BTsports at 12:45pm
Saturday May 2nd - man utd v WBA SkySports at 5:30pm
Sunday May 3rd - Chelsea v palace on SkySports at 1:30pm
Sunday May 3rd - Spurs v man city on SkySports at 4pm
Monday May 4th - Hull city v arsenal SkySports at 8pm

Saturday May 9th - Everton v Sunderland on BTsports at 12:45pm
Saturday May 9th - palace v man utd on SkySports at 5:30pm
Sunday May 10th - Man city v Qpr on SkySports at 1:30pm
Sunday May 10th - Chelsea v Liverpool on SkySports at 4pm
Monday May 11th - arsenal v Swansea on SkySports at 8pm

Saturday May 16th - Southampton v villa on BTsports at 12:45pm
Saturday May 17th - Liverpool v palace on SkySports at 5:30pm
Sunday May 17th - Swansea v man city on SkySports at 1:30pm
Sunday May 17th - man utd v arsenal on SkySports at 4pm
Monday May 18th - WBA v Chelsea on SkySports at 8pm 

Wednesday May 20th - arsenal v Sunderland on SkySports at 7:45pm 

Sky also have a further 3 games they can show live on tv during the month of May.

Also saw that LvG & staff were at holland v Spain game on Tuesday in person. I imagine to see how depay got on, imagine wrap that deal up early on in the summer Along with a few others.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

the yaya fee is inclusive of wages


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Waiting patiently for the FITBA tomorrow like:










Mourinho says Costa is ready to play. For all we know the hamstring injury was a ploy for Costa to avoid the international break, lel. Really need to wrap up this league. Five wins or whatever will do, need to get the win.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Raheem Wright Phillips to do another disappearing act tomorrow and then ask for £250k a week.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Rockhead said:


> Waiting patiently for the FITBA tomorrow like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mourinho says Costa is ready to play. For all we know the hamstring injury was a ploy for Costa to avoid the international break, lel. Really need to wrap up this league. Five wins or whatever will do, need to get the win.


I think it was legit. We took him off while we were still looking for a goal. And Spain ran tests and saw the tear in the hamstring. For my fantasy team, I want Costa to start tomorrow. But maybe in reality, it would be best to keep him on the bench and play Remy from the start.

I guess if Arsenal win tomorrow, top 4 is all but sealed. I reckon the relegation scene will be done with two or three games to go as well. Gonna be an anti climatic finish.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Who is this Indi007 character that keeps liking comments in here? Strong lurking skills. Brb joined in 2011. Brb 342 likes given. Brb 0 posts made.

Show yourself brother.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Joel said:


> I guess if Arsenal win tomorrow, top 4 is all but sealed. I reckon the relegation scene will be done with two or three games to go as well. Gonna be an anti climatic finish.


I wouldn't be so sure regarding the relegation battle, a few teams involved in it and I think its going to go to the wire for at least one of the relegation spots. Though I do think Leicester's fate will be sealed sooner rather than later.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471888208


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

RIP Liverpool's Top 4 hopes. You can say thanks United.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I would troll you about Everton Moz but i think being 13th is punishment enough m8 :evil


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

FUCKIN REKT


----------



## Vader

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Xevoz said:


> RIP Liverpool's Top 4 hopes. You can say thanks United.


We beat them the other week, you chimp.


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Well and truly sausaged

Only highlight were the loud "oooooooh"s Sakho created throughout the whole pub when he pulled off some kinda Zidane shit around the 80th minute

Hopefully Markovic never plays for the club again and I'd like Arsenal to go on to win the title


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Well and truly sausaged
> 
> Only highlight were the loud "oooooooh"s Sakho created throughout the whole pub when he pulled off some kinda Zidane shit around the 80th minute
> 
> Hopefully Markovic never plays for the club again and I'd like Arsenal to go on to win the title


I thought you being a massive Gerrard fan would want us to win the title so Gerrard can get to see it when he visits the Bridge for the final time. Would be the closest he's ever been to it. We may even pity him and let him hold it. That'd be a :mark: moment for you and him.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Thank You Ander

was getting worried for a sec there


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

QPR running riot right now. I guess that's what I get for writing them off as relegation certs.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Herrera continuing to show why the decision to leave him out the team in the first half of the a season was a bizzare one by van gaal


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

great finish from rooney

Edit: wow, villa pull 1 back


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Mata and Herrera work brilliantly together


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Ander Herrera needs to start every single game for Man United. Wizard!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Who knew that a team of experienced and big money players would step it up for the big games? Our transfer policy works when you have a spine of experienced class players that can be complimented by youth. We do not have that at this moment. Until the owners actually put money into players that are in their prime and aren't all 'potential' we will go nowhere.

Bring on the name change Vader.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Can't believe Charlie fuckin' Adam scored from his own half. Looked better on the ball than the past few games. Fabregas wasn't giving everything way at least. Costa's injury is the big worry, we still have some big games coming up. Remy getting the winner in the last two, so hopefully he can keep up his scoring in Costa's absence (if there is one). Hazard was just great again. Really don't need to be fantastic in games like this near the end of the season, just do whatever to get the three points. Getting a win against QPR and Leicester should be of highest order. That and a win against any of United, Pool, or Arsenal might be enough to clinch the title. I don't really expect the other clubs to steam through without any hiccups (maybe Arsenal on current form).


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Well that was some serious rape in the ass.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Man we are so shit. #RIPTop4 

At this rate I kinda want Chelsea to lose their game in hand and make the title race a whole lot more interesting going into the final stretch. It's still their's to lose but would be fun to see them sweat a lil bit more.


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Joel said:


> I thought you being a massive Gerrard fan would want us to win the title so Gerrard can get to see it when he visits the Bridge for the final time. Would be the closest he's ever been to it. We may even pity him and let him hold it. That'd be a :mark: moment for you and him.


no


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

No goal or assist for Willian today, but fuck me, he was brilliant. Especially when he was in the central areas. If only we had a right winger (Cuadrado is poo), so we could just put Willian there for the majority of games.

I don't need to talk about how good Hazard is. There's just no point.

I think Costa's season is done. Such a shame really. Guy has been quality for us. Just does so much for the team that would go unnoticed, but also he gives you the goals too. Really gutted. Remy is a good player, but he's no where near Costa's level. It's so damn hard to play as a striker for this team and although Remy is popping up with the goals, I can see it is so tough for him. Hopefully he can continue with these winning goals though.


----------



## Pummy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

If Arsenal sent Ospina and Coquelin sooner they might be biggest threat of Chelsea right now. Such a shame


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Pummy said:


> If Arsenal sent Ospina and Coquelin sooner they might be biggest threat of Chelsea right now. Such a shame


Arsenal may well still have a crack at the title if Chelsea begin to stumble. Frankly the only one of the current top 4 I can't see winning the title are Man City.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Joel said:


> No goal or assist for Willian today, but fuck me, he was brilliant. Especially when he was in the central areas. If only we had a right winger (Cuadrado is poo), so we could just put Willian there for the majority of games.
> 
> I don't need to talk about how good Hazard is. There's just no point.
> 
> I think Costa's season is done. Such a shame really. Guy has been quality for us. Just does so much for the team that would go unnoticed, but also he gives you the goals too. Really gutted. Remy is a good player, but he's no where near Costa's level. It's so damn hard to play as a striker for this team and although Remy is popping up with the goals, I can see it is so tough for him. Hopefully he can continue with these winning goals though.


I don't mind seeing Willian through the center. What are your thoughts on Oscar? I've been very disappointed with him this season, was hoping he would become an important player for the team. Jose might be losing faith in him too; subs him off and his dropped him recently. Might need to pick up someone who can play efficiently behind the striker.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

*Another comfortable home performance against a weak team. Feels good to deal with these games with comfort again, at home at least. Herrera is class. Be interesting what happens when Van Persie comes back. 

Markovic is terrible lel. Can and Moreno shown up as pretty awful defenders by yet another good team. Happens every single above average team they play. The amount of times this season someone has just cut in past Moreno and scored lel. 

Chelsea will be fine without Costa. Remy is more than good enough and will only get better with regular playing time. If you fuck it up then it'll be because of your defence collapsing. Hazard is running away with POTY now. On another level to anyone else bar Aguero and Kane all season.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Rockhead said:


> I don't mind seeing Willian through the center. What are your thoughts on Oscar? I've been very disappointed with him this season, was hoping he would become an important player for the team. Jose might be losing faith in him too; subs him off and his dropped him recently. Might need to pick up someone who can play efficiently behind the striker.


Oscar has been poor for a while now. Had an inconsistent start, but is now just consistently disappointing. I dunno. I wouldn't mind keeping him here as a squad option, but I'm hoping we bring in a top central midfielder (go hard for Pogba) and switch to 4-3-3 anyway, so we wouldn't really need a new central attacking midfielder.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Zico said:


> Arsenal may well still have a crack at the title if Chelsea begin to stumble. Frankly the only one of the current top 4 I can't see winning the title are Man City.


Nah the plastics are gonna coast it, even if we beat them when we play them.

Would still be nice to come 2nd and win the cup though, I guess.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Farking Charlie Adam with the goal of the season, better than Beckham and Figueroa. 

Further out and hit sweeter as well. :clap


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Figueroa's is better imo. Top bins. A lot more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Joel said:


> Oscar has been poor for a while now. Had an inconsistent start, but is now just consistently disappointing. I dunno. I wouldn't mind keeping him here as a squad option, but I'm hoping we bring in a top central midfielder (go hard for Pogba) and switch to 4-3-3 anyway, so we wouldn't really need a new central attacking midfielder.


you have an academy with several thousand loanees.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Can't wait for the City game - it's time we finally smashed the shit out of them.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> you have an academy with several thousand loanees.


And I really hope they (some of the academy guys) finally get a chance to be a part of the squad. But they're not ready to come straight into the starting 11. But getting 10+ games with proper minutes will help their development a lot next season. But the chances of that happening under Mourinho is very slim.

The thousands of loanees are out on loan to raise their value and make us profit. And it's been successful so far.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

*Lel at Adam's goal being better than Philips' goal.*


----------



## Karnivore

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Hazard's a bit spesh. Most talented player to ever play for us.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Seabs said:


> *Lel at Adam's goal being better than Philips' goal.*


or zamora's


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*






Obvious GOTY :brodgers


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Burnley know how to take points off of the better clubs, but still floating around in the bottom :kermit

Spurs are trash, someone should just raid for Harry Kane and maybe Eriksen.

Plz be good Newcastle/Sheperland


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Seabs said:


> *Lel at Adam's goal being better than Philips' goal.*


I had literally seen it seconds before I made that post so yeah I was probably getting a bit ahead of myself calling it the goal of the season. Even so, anyone scoring from 66 yards out is mightily fucking impressive.

You're right though, Philips's goal is the GOTS. Pity it probably won't be remembered as well as it should though seeing that QPR got hammered that game.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Colback is going to cop it, hard.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

good performance from us, very comfortable for the vast majority. we still don't really look like we can blow teams away but as Seabs said it's just good to be strong at home again

also LOL @ Liverpool 

trolololololololol :lol

Adam's goal was fantastic but I'd also put Phillips' goal ahead of his


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

We're not gonna pick up another point. We're going down.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Newcastle are the worst team in the league right now. They have enough to stay up though.

Pardew done miraculous work there.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Goufrann, Jonas and Moussa in midfield :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Defoe kada


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Good to see Newcastle are doing so badly since the departure of Pardew. They treated that poor bloke horrifically. He could do no good.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Giroud has 18 goals in 26 matches this year. 

Wot.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Zico said:


> Good to see Newcastle are doing so badly since the departure of Pardew. They treated that poor bloke horrifically. He could do no good.


Pardew is an arrogant cunt with a massive ego, hardly a "poor bloke".

Decent manager though.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Mikey Damage said:


> Giroud has 18 goals in 26 matches this year.
> 
> Wot.


And still gets called overrated, shit, not good enough etc....


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Haydosgooner said:


> Pardew is an arrogant cunt with a massive ego, hardly a "poor bloke".
> 
> Decent manager though.


Yeah he's a cunt, but he was their cunt dammit!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

yeah, the Giroud hate can stop looks like.

Next year's squad is going to be awesome once Dybala, Cabaye, and Schderlein are added.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Haydosgooner said:


> And still gets called overrated, shit, not good enough etc....


I really don't understand the hatred for the man that so many give him, yeah he's not as flashy as some players such as Aguero but he sticks the ball in the back of the net on a regular basis, that's all that matters.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Pretty sure most of Giroud's doubters came from within Arsenal's fanbase. And Piers Morgan was probably one of the more outspoken muppets behind it.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

It's incredible how the derby is the one game we always seem to turn up for recently. Even Jordi Gomez was all over the place winning tackles and drawing fouls. Hopefully this time we don't have a crushing defeat after it. Thankfully for once we aren't playing Hull. 


Great move from Carver in leaving his best defensive mid abeid on the bench too for Jonas and then deciding to go to a midfield of Jonas and Sissoko when he went 4 4 facking 2. Clearly been taking lessons on how to set up for a derby from Pards himself (inb4 pards finally gets a result against us on saturday)


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Rockhead said:


> Pretty sure most of Giroud's doubters came from within Arsenal's fanbase. And Piers Morgan was probably one of the more outspoken muppets behind it.


I would usually tend to go against whatever Piers Morgan says to be honest. :lol
I've never heard the man say one positive thing about the team he supposedly supports.


----------



## Melons

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Haydosgooner said:


> And still gets called overrated, shit, not good enough etc....


I would murder for a Giroud at Everton. Even if it's just to make the squad look less like Quasmido's children overall.


----------



## Melons

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Zico said:


> Good to see Newcastle are doing so badly since the departure of Pardew. They treated that poor bloke horrifically. He could do no good.


You're going to have to change your sigpic before I feel strange things in my undercarriage.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

smh @ Man City


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Surprised that Jesus Navas keeps starting. His service is rather useless.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Well it is Easter 

hhehueehehe


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

It's offside jamie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

navas is fine. its some of the absolute sacks around him that are the problem. would have no dramas with yaya being benched till he signs for inter. dzeko can join him

dann offside by a mile but we have been shambolic once again. carbon copy of the burnley game. pelle never learns. his time is up


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

LOL at the commentators not knowing the offside rule. Murray was clearly behind the ball.

Dann looked just off.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

:lmao

Puncheon kills it. City are so done. United will murder them this Sunday.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Palace finna win the league bros. I have always said that Pardew is a good manager tbf.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

would lol hard if pards wins manager of the year again



hopefully this lets them get complacent for saturday


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Rockhead said:


> :lmao
> 
> Puncheon kills it. City are so done. United will murder them this Sunday.


They'll beat us. They're always at their best at OT.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Man city.... :kobe9


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Clear penalty


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I recall not too long ago I thought that Man City would be the only team to be able to push Chelsea all the way. 
Oh how wrong I was...:carra


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...ity-prepare-for-mnf-clash-with-crystal-palace :booklel

15 more points, Chelsea brothers.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

sack the lot of them. absolutely woeful


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I guess a draw against the two Manchester clubs is the best result since as Van Gaal put it, United are still "matamatamtalicly" still in the race. I don't really see City winning this weekend, their performances recently have just been so poor. Dzeko is dead weight. Pellegrini may as well be gone.

GL needs to get a name change for trying to crucify (easter themed reference) Pardew. Palace yet again are impressive, and may even top their finish last season. Murray was their best player. City should have had a pen though, but really doesn't matter because they won't get near the title.


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

7pts behind City........ :hmm:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

holy shit

do you get a trophy for finishing 2nd? because it could happen.

FA cup
community shield
2nd place finishers trophy thingy

GOLDEN DAYS ARE BACK, GENTS.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

How funny, last season City & Liverpool were battling for the title, this season they're battling it out for a champions league spot.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Carragher berrying Adam's goal.

:lmao


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

:carra :berried


----------



## Andre

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Pardew with champions league placing form since taking over Palace, two points per game. Glad that my backing of his qualities, as well as Giroud's, are being supported by great performances.

Thought this was interesting as well:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585175018667114496
In related news, the penny has finally dropped:

http://ashleyout.com/

That was the website the dim fucker should have made in the first place :lmao

The continued anti-Pardew propaganda also made me laugh:

http://ashleyout.com/managers/alan-pardew/



> Whilst the clubs themselves don’t represent any short-comings, the meat to be found on those bones wasn’t meat that one would usually lick their lips at.
> 
> 
> 
> At West Ham, Pardew was sacked on 11 December 2006, leaving them in 18th in the Premier League. This was followed by his tenure at Charlton – where he was sacked on 22 November 2008. Having presided over their relegation from the Premier League in the ’06/’07 season, he left them in 22nd place in the Championship. An era they are yet to recover from. Finally, he had been at Southampton, where he was sacked on 30 August 2010 – leaving the promotion favourites 14th in League One.


Omits the facts that Pardew promoted WHU to the premier league after they had to sell all of their brilliant young players, that he took them to a 9th placed premier league finish and an FA cup final (which they only lost on penalties) with exciting attacking football. Paints a picture of him having relegated Charlton from the premier league, when in reality he took over them after 19 games with 12 points and a -20 GD, before picking up 22 points in 19 games, ending up with a -26 goal difference. Nothing is mentioned of his JPT win with Southampton or that they only missed out on the play offs because of an administration points deduction. However, the last line wins all of the plaudits, considering Southampton were actually 12th, were only three games into the season and had a game in hand on 10 of the teams above them :lmao 

It's incredible to see what lengths a person will go to in order to push an agenda against someone they hate. I've been tempted to tear apart the spin, lies and hyperbole from the previous Sack Pardew site before, but felt far too apathetic to go through with it, but that quoted write up is disgustingly biased. It's very sad considering that Pardew left months ago.


----------



## Drago

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

So glad that Palace is doing so well right now, I always have a soft spot for them and Wolves.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Alan Pardew has been one of the most inspirational stories in sports these last several months, and a huge inspiration to me personally. Scapegoated and slandered by a fickle fanbase with delusions of entitlement over at Newcastle, he has risen like the phoenix at a club where the supporters appreciate him. My eyes are far from dry when I contemplate the journey this great, great man has been on in the last year. 

100 years Alan Pardew! :mj2

Speaking of delusions, maybe if this City collapse continues we can still sneak into fourth. :hendo


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

It's so fucking hilarious. Seriously.

I really do wonder what Newcastle fans actually thought they should have been doing with that squad. Giving him shit for getting rid of Ben Arfa and Yanga-Mbiwa, two players who've been fucking garbage since.

He's genuinely the Batman of real life.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I haven't seen much of MYM at Roma but I doubt that's true since Irish Jet isn't capable of saying anything that isn't either complete nonsense or hyperbole. 

Getting rid of him was the stupidest decision Pardew made this season, absolutely absurd. A player who captained his side to the French title before he joined us, showed a lot of potential and had been with the club barely 18 months, most of which he was forced to play out of position at RB. Wasn't given a fair shake at all, had a couple bad games at CB (no worse a performance than all the others regularly turn in mind) and that was it. Pardew had his favourites and Yanga-Mbiwa clearly wasn't one of them. 

Getting rid of one of your 4 CBs without replacing him is in itself stupid, especially when one of the others is barely Championship standard and another one is notoriously injury prone. Even if he didn't rate him highly, you still keep him as a backup incase injuries happen (which they did, that's why we had to move guys like Dummett into CB, put cloggers like Ryan Taylor in the team and move our only decent defender in Janmaat out of position). 

Bear in mind we were apparently paying 80% of his wages during the loan spell so it's not even like we were saving money. 

And he get rid of Ben Arfa because Ben Arfa was the only player who dared to speak up and question his tactics in the dressing room after one of the several beatings we took near the end of last season. That's it. His ego was hurt so he had to go. It's not even like Ben Arfa changed much as a player. Pardew went from referring to him as 'our Messi' to refusing to allow him to even train with the team and apparently he spent all of deadline day trying to get rid of him. That doesn't happen simply due to performances on the field.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Shouldn't Pardew get slack for bringing in Fatty Arfa and MYM?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Ben Arfa joined before Pardew was even here and I doubt he had anything to do with the MYM deal, if he did he likely wouldn't have given up on him so quickly.

So no.

It's possible he had nothing to do with MYM leaving either, after all we stupidly got rid of Santon as well and that happened after he left. But that isn't the impression I got, I can't remember the quotes from the time but I don't recall Pardew seeming bothered that he had gone. 

I do know Pardew said at the start of the season that the squad was the best he had had in his time here.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Ben Arfa is a fat mess of a footballer who'll be in the MLS within 2 years. He must have been a cancer at the club. Fair dues to Pardew doing what's best for business.

Mbiwa has been dreadful when I've seen him for Roma, who've been dreadful defensively all season.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I hope so. All those burger joints and supersize meals, he'd be in heaven. Hatem deserves to be happy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Irish Jet said:


> They'll beat us. They're always at their best at OT.


Aguero game of the season, yaya beasting, hart saving everything and we'll be gash. 

Bank on it.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

United are going to win.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatem_Ben_Arfa



> Despite rumors of a rift between himself and Benzema, Ben Arfa signed a contract extension with Lyon in March 2008 until 2010.However, his career at Lyon reached an impasse after he got into a training session scuffle with veteran Sébastien Squillaci.
> 
> However, Ben Arfa confirmed to the local La Provence newspaper on 29 June that he had signed for the southern coast club and would not return to Lyon for pre-season training the following day.[30] La Provence later reported that Ben Arfa had in fact missed training in Lyon on 30 June, confirming his intentions.
> 
> However, his reputation for controversy continued to haunt him when he was involved in another dispute, this time with the Cameroon international Modeste M'bami during a warm up session ahead of the club's UEFA Champions League match against Liverpool. The two had to be separated by Ronald Zubar
> 
> Controversy arose again following Marseille's 4–2 loss to Le Classique rivals Paris-Saint Germain. He drew the ire of manager Eric Gerets after his refusal to leave the bench to warm up. Ben Arfa later said he was injured much to the chagrin of Gerets, but later apologized for the incident to the media and Gerets himself.
> 
> Controversy surfaced again, however, when, on 8 October 2009, Ben Arfa was fined €10,000 by the club for missing a training session. Ben Arfa blamed the absence on airport delays as he was in Tunisia visiting family members during the international break.[45] A month later, on 18 November, he got into a heated argument with manager Didier Deschamps during a training session, for which Ben Arfa later apologized.
> 
> Similar to his actions in leaving Lyon, Ben Arfa responded to the statement by telling the French sports newspaper L'Equipe that he would not be returning to La Commanderie, Marseille's training facility, and would not play with the team for the remainder of the season.[66][67] He also stated that his relationship with Deschamps had turned sour and was beyond repair.
> 
> In December 2014, however, Ben Arfa unexpectedly left England, with Hull manager Steve Bruce later admitting he did not know where the player was and that his career with Hull appeared to be over


Now don't get me wrong, I think he's a quality player on the ball when he can be bothered to put in a shift, but it's clear that Ben Arfa has attitude problems. I find it weird how that's ignored, but then I suppose that wouldn't suit the narrative. 

For example:

http://www.90min.com/posts/893219-newcastle-s-hatem-ben-arfa-sent-home-to-france-after-fall-out-with-alan-pardew



> “Pardew has tried everything to get Ben Arfa into the right frame of mind. He has given him time off to go home whenever he wanted and even given him his own physiotherapist, all to no avail."


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...k-fans-call-Newcastle-manager-leave-club.html



> 'It would have been an easy decision to keep him,’ Pardew said. ‘But you have to make tough decisions and I made the decision because I think the players we have here have a love and a passion for the club, the shirt and for the fans.'
> 
> 'Is it a risk to let Hatem Ben Arfa go? Not in my opinion.’


Bear in mind, the last time he played a competitive game, he was dragged off after 34 minutes for being so abysmal, LARGELY due to being overweight.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

His history is pretty well known and it usually is part of the narrative. In fact that's always the thing that gets brought up anytime his name is mentioned. He has issues, no doubt about that. I don't think I've ever denied that or _seriously_ tried to suggest he was perfect. But he has a special talent and I think because of that he requires special treatment. When you have someone with the potential that he is, especially at a club like ours that isn't exactly flush with talent then you should do everything you can without compromising the club or the team to get the best out of them. There are plenty of examples of other such players.

Ben Arfa was here for 2-3 years under Pardew and everything was pretty much rosy. He always had hugely positive things to say about him. Then something changed last year, as I mentioned the dressing room incident after either the Soton or Man Utd 4-0 defeats and that was that. If it basically came down to Ben Arfa or Pardew going then I would definitely rather have seen Pardew go, if it meant we got Ben Arfa back playing to his full capabilities. No doubt about that at all. Even when he wasn't in great form Ben Arfa brought excitement to watching the team, any time he got on the ball the atmosphere in SJP lifted as people anticipated something special. That factor counts for something, it counts for a lot to me especially when you have a manager and owner who do everything in their power to suppress the fans excitement and optimism and instill a policy of mediocrity.

There's an image of Ben Arfa's face superimposed on Che Guevara with the word 'Hope' written on it. It's over the top and ridiculously cheesy but it gives you an idea about what he represented to Newcastle fans.

That's why he is defended and afforded special privilege amongst (some, certainly not all) fans.

(I think Cabaye leaving might've also partly been a factor in the breakdown of their relationship, he (Cabaye) was supposedly a big influence in the changing room especially amongst the French players.)

The stuff about giving him time off to go to France and what not isn't particularly out of the ordinary at Newcastle, Coloccini is regularly given time off to go to Argentina any time he's feeling a bit homesick.

If it turns out the whole team had turned against him, that he was genuinely the problem and keeping him at the club would compromise the club as I said, then fine, he had to go.


Lol at Pardew questioning his passion for the club, wow. During the start of the season when he had been alienated he would spend time in the stands with the fans just so he could watch the game and be part of the atmosphere. Signing autographs, taking pictures. Has never had anything but good things to say about the club and the fans. That quote absolutely reeks of Pardew spin. A big part of the reason why fans loved him is because of his personality and enthusiasm for the club.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

His past issues have never been brought up during discussions in these threads.

The point about him having time off isn't about him having special treatment, but showing that he was a problem despite being given lots of flexibility.

Tbf it's standard protocol for a player to watch games in the stands when they aren't playing. If he refused to take sign autographs and take pictures he'd be a special type of cunt. Those aren't actions that make him stand out as extraordinarily passionate. If you want to save your playing career then that's the least you can do.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



KENNY said:


> United are going to win.


well now we're not going to win thanks a lot Kenny :side:


----------



## sexytyrone97

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Glenn Murray 5 goals in 5 starts :banderas


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

you guiz will win 5-0 with a hat trick from di maria who will be donned the new messiah


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

That's probably because there has never really been an actual sensible discussion about him on here, not that I'm aware of or remember. It's just ignorant posters saying things like 'he's fat, he's shit. he's overrated'. Hardly a real discussion. Why would I bother replying with a serious, balanced response to that?

Well, does that also mean Coloccini is a problem then? There are probably other players given such treatment as well that I'm not aware of. Actually, Tiote has recently been receiving treatment outside the country as well if I'm not mistaken. 



> Tiote underwent an operation on Sunday in Qatar and will remain in the Middle East during the early part of his rehabilitation.
> 
> Head coach John Carver explained: ‘Communication is not great at the minute so we are trying to get more and more (information), but I think he'll stay there (Qatar) for a while.


I guess the club just has a lot of problem players.

What I'm saying is it's not exactly special treatment if the same thing happens with several other players.

Is it standard for players who have been completely alienated from the team and pretty much told they're not wanted to do that? Maybe it is, I don't know. And I guess you'll just have to take my word for it that he was always incredily passionate and enthusiastic about the club then. Or not. But I can assure you it's true.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Plenty was discussed last season concerning him when he couldn't get into the starting XI. Actual fair comments regarding his lack of defensive work, which wasn't always made up for by his on the ball contributions. But I guess it's easy enough just to write off other opinions as ignorant when you want to appear balanced retrospectively.

Wes Hoolahan last season at Norwich when Hughton froze him out. Continued turning up to games and had a good relationship with the fans. Our second best player in the Lambert years and one of the harder workers in the team. His biggest crime was being a creative player under Chris Hughton. (Edit: David Fox is another good example of that. Hughton pretty much killed his career for no real reason.)

Regardless of that, passion comes in many forms. Being overweight, not working hard on the pitch and being a disruptive influence suggests a lack of passion as well. That's where you're still missing the point. If the player is in an environment where he is given the maximum amount of support, but continues to be a problem in the changing room and on the training field, what do you do?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

still in absolute awe at how stupid pelle is. the tactic has not worked AT ALL since the new year. so lets keep fucking playing it. daft cunt. in the worst form since the takeover and he just keeps sprouting nonsense 'we were unlucky' 'we played well' 'i don't feel the pressure'. well fucking obviously. clearly not watching us play either.

to go two up top and have that from dzeko is embarrassing. and we know he's going to deliver it. once again the midfield was beaten, which is quite a feat when you have 70%+ possession, but we did it. yaya is absolutely finished as a premier league footballer. absolutely shambolic display besides getting one of his hopeful hits on target. had about 3 laughable ones. once again throughout all season fernandinho was left doing the job of 2 people, and over 38 games you just can't expect him to keep up. once again, shock horror, we looked better once lampard and nasri came on. but again against united we'll go 4-4-2 and we're get anally molested in midfield. because that's what we do, for reasons i'll never understand.

the team is woefully predictable, because we do the same thing all the time. we have since pelle's first game with us. i dont even know why we have navas because we just use the fullbacks to cross most of the time. and when did anyone think that clichy and sagna were great attacking fullbacks? so either we're crossing it in for aguero, who's against 5 people and about 5'8, or we're camped on the edge of the box trying to do little passes and flicks going for the ultimate goal. you can predict the next 3-4 passes of every city move. it's horrendous.

there has to be wide sweeping changes, and we're going to have to get ready to play 2 extra games to just get into the champions league. and that's looking like the best case scenario. kun was the youngest player out there for us yesterday. he's 27. ludicrous, and if the transfer committee don't get it right in the summer, we could start to lose touch with the top 4. the way the majority of the players have just fallen off a cliff form wise is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Looking to rebuild City, how much are they likely to spend this summer?

Before anything, I assume the system needs to be changed. The brand of 4-4-2 that Pelle plays has been outclassed too many times to count. With the players City has and the least number of transfers to make the system viable, I would recommend a 4-2-3-1 or a 4-4-2 diamond. The latter would be better for possession but you can't do without solid wings in the current environ.

Primary transfers imo should be a left winger (Reus, Depay etc.) and a central midfielder (in the ilk of a Kroos or a Gundogan) OR a defensive mid (?) and a central winger (De Bruyne/Di Maria).

Players out may include Yaya, Dzeko, Jovetic, Kolarov, Nasri (?). Buy a new LB too. A Ricardo Rodriguez or Alex Sandro if willing to spend, or a Gaya if he doesn't extend.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

i would say 150-200 mil after sales. we have money to spend. pelle blaming ffp for this season after spending about 100 mil this season is absolute nonsense.

nasri, yaya, dzeko, jovetic, kolarov, milner, lampard, sagna i imagine will leave, through being told to go and wanting more opportunity. i'd imagine we'd get about 70 mil for all those guys

hart
zabaleta kompany(?) mangala new left back
fernandinho new midfielder
new winger silva new winger
aguero

essentially that's what we're looking at. season after we should be looking to replace zabaleta and fernandinho. possibly vinny too but idk what's going on there

lopes, denayer, rekik should all be in contention for the season new season. angelino at left back too. we need to start rewarding some of these kids. we also need to start having players who take the game on. we dont have players who run at the fullbacks, navas does it sometimes but that's about it. midfield is a huge weakness. wouldn't be adverse to playing 3 in a 4-5-1 at times but i assume getting in a player besides yaya will fix that problem.

gaya, de bruyne, reus, pogba barkley would be close to an ideal summer. it's up to txiki to get those caliber players to the club.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I guess Pellegrini will keep his job on the basis that there isn't many replacements out there? Simeone signed a new contract and seemingly is in love there, so only a falling out before the end of the season could change anything there. Don't see Pep ready to leave Bayern yet. I think he'll be looking to win/defend the CL there next season.

Only real candidates I can see is Conte, Bentiez and possibly Klopp or Ancelotti?


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Pellegrini is goneskies.

Probably to early to be managing City next season but watch out for Nuno Espirito Santo coaching a big club in the near future, man is doing wonders at Valencia since he took over at the start of the season, turned the club back around. 

Doubt Conte wouldn't leave Italy since he only recently took over, he will surely stay on board until at least the Euros. Ancelotti would only leave Real if he got sacked and of course that's always a possibility with that club :lol.

Klopp and Raffa are possibilities, Rudi Garcia maybe. 

Stefano Pioli is another possible but unlikely name, is probably taking Lazio into the Champions League.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

pelle is gone. no doubt at all about that. gone backwards at a rate of knots. he's not good enough to take the club to the next level, just like a fair few of the players.

ancelotti is probably top of the list but his league record is pretty poor. i like nuno but it's way too soon to see if he can make that jump.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Mikey Damage said:


> yeah, the Giroud hate can stop looks like.
> 
> Next year's squad is going to be awesome once Dybala, Cabaye, and Schderlein are added.


:wenger

Would love those three, but I doubt we'd get Dybala or MS.




Joel said:


> I guess Pellegrini will keep his job on the basis that there isn't many replacements out there? Simeone signed a new contract and seemingly is in love there, so only a falling out before the end of the season could change anything there. Don't see Pep ready to leave Bayern yet. I think he'll be looking to win/defend the CL there next season.
> 
> Only real candidates I can see is Conte, Bentiez and possibly Klopp or Ancelotti?


Ancelotti - if he doesn't win the League. He's the best manager available out there and the best CL manager of the CL era.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Now i don't know who's fit or not for city but i can't see them going 442 against united, they'll put 3 in the middle yaya, one of the Brazilians and milner.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

*Pelle is done. He got away with last season because Liverpool fucked up and he won an easy League Cup. League + Cup double looks impressive on paper but how they did it wasn't. This season has been a disaster and as harsh as it may seem to some, the reality is if you can't make a serious title push as City manager then you're out. If it was just results not going his way then it's one thing but it's results not going his way because of his actions and when that happens and you fall as far short of club expectations as Pelle has done this season there's only outcome and it won't be anything close to being unfair on him.

Everyone will naturally cite the managers who have managed at big clubs to replace him but the reality is only possibly Ancelotti will be available. There's plenty of good young managers at smaller clubs, especially in Spain who could do a good job at City. Yeah it's a risk if they haven't managed a title pushing team before but it's likely their only option unless they make a laughable pick like Benitez just because he's won stuff before.

Yaya is finished at this level in this league. Nothing short of a disgrace all season. Output is one thing but the effort is gone. Players like Nasri, Dzeko, Clichy, Kolarov, Fernando have all proven time after time they just aren't good enough for what City want to achieve. I imagine if they finish below 2nd they'll revamp the squad all at once in the summer which tbf is a result of a good 3 seasons now of them not improving the squad how they've needed to. Barely anyone that's come in since their first title win has been great. How many big clubs can seriously say that and be content? Basically every position needs strengthening in the first team bar GK/RB/CAM/CF and basically every position needs better depth. Going for the easy links like Pogba and whatnot who always get linked with clubs is nice but City need to be smarter and buy a good bulk of young talent who will become stars. Obviously they need some proven stars in their prime too but you can't just go out and buy a team of them.*



Andre said:


> Pardew with champions league placing form since taking over Palace, two points per game. Glad that my backing of his qualities, as well as Giroud's, are being supported by great performances.
> 
> Thought this was interesting as well:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585175018667114496


*Look at where Utd's against column ranks for such a shit defence :hendo2*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

like the look of the rumoured away and 3rd kit for next season



Spoiler: spoiler

















Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I miss Adidas


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

dat black kit is sex.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Benteke with a hat trick. His free kick was nice. 

3-3, what a game.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Didn't United's kit used to be Nike or am I going crazy? Anyways, the black kit is nice but that Chevy logo still looks like it was dragged and dropped on MS Paint.

Chelsea's three shirts were posted a few days ago 










First time in probably ever I think all three are fantastic.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

yeah. adidas just started doing united kits. tookover from nike.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Rockhead said:


> *Didn't United's kit used to be Nike or am I going crazy?* Anyways, the black kit is nice but that Chevy logo still looks like it was dragged and dropped on MS Paint.
> 
> Chelsea's three shirts were posted a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time in probably ever I think all three are fantastic.


Yup deal with Nike runs out this summer though annoyingly have still wear nike kits for some of our pre season tour in July as our Nike deal ends on the 31st of July. But we signed deal with ADIDAS last summer to move to them starting from officially 1st of August 2015 till the summer 2025 for £750m over decade so giving us £75m a season effectively. 

All 3 of those are some nice looking Chelsea kits to.



united_07 said:


> like the look of the rumoured away and 3rd kit for next season
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler


I really like the white one bit more then black kit actually. Black kit is definitely nice no doubt but colour of crest is slightly off putting to me. Our home kit for next season is quite good to. Yet see any designs for next season gk jerseys though? 

Actually like arsenal new home kit for next season by Puma.



Spoiler: spoiler















Not so much their away kit though...



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

First I have seen of those Arsenal jerseys...

and I sure hope they aren't legit because they are bloody awful. :twat


----------



## Goku

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

they're legit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

The Arsenal away :lol


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



The Monster said:


> I really like the white one bit more then black kit actually. Black kit is definitely nice no doubt but colour of crest is slightly off putting to me. Our home kit for next season is quite good to. Yet see any designs for next season gk jerseys though?


not too keen on the home kit



Spoiler: spoiler















Reports saying RvP is fit for sunday, would rather he was on the bench, no need to disrupt the team, and he was playing pretty poorly before he was injured anyway.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

So Fiorentina gets Salah on loan for £1.5m next season. £18m to make it permanent. It isn't happening, because he can't do what he is doing for a full year. What a STUPID clause to put in the contract. Emenalo fucked up here. He has messed up the chance for Chelsea to continue their profit making transfers. All for shitty Cuadrado who I never wanted in the first place. Heads gotta roll.


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Arsenal kits :jaydamn

Going to Wembley :woo

Worried about Sturridge atm tbhendo


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Arsenal kits :jaydamn
> 
> Going to Wembley :woo
> 
> Worried about Sturridge atm tbhendo


His first touch was horrendous today. Let's hope he finds some form soon enough. Mignolet was outstanding and was MOTM imo. A bit of magic from someone was the only way of getting a goal against Blackburn, which is a little worrying as we're not creating clear cut chances. Sakho getting injured is not good at all as Can and Skrtel are also missing. 

United third kit is nice. Chelsea's kits look nice. Arsenals first kit is solid but the other one is gash. I bet Liverpool's is really bad.


----------



## Wank Pheasant

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Pellegrini gone next month


----------



## M-Diggedy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I didn't see the game but seeing Rodgers call the performance outstanding is just so irritating.

I get the whole relentless positivity thing but you cannot be going around saying that beating a Championship team by one goal at the second time of asking is outstanding.

Not by a long shot.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I suppose the home will grow on me, I wasn't very keen on this seasons home when I first saw it but I rather like it now. 

Away one would look good without those stupid bars on the bottom. If the bars reached the length of the shirt to represent stripes, that would even be much better. I reckon that shirt is probably the third though, I heard we were getting another yellow one for the away, as we always should.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



M-Diggedy said:


> I didn't see the game but seeing Rodgers call the performance outstanding is just so irritating.
> 
> I get the whole relentless positivity thing but you cannot be going around saying that beating a Championship team by one goal at the second time of asking is outstanding.
> 
> Not by a long shot.


Rodgers is just as delusional as the supporters.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

if sabella is our manager next season i'll fucking neck myself


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Sabella GOAT.


----------



## rikers10

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Went to the game last night, very proud of the boys thought they all put a shift in and we could have very easily won the game had it not been for the mignolet/allen save, Apart from the goal liverpool barely troubled us and thats credit to our lads played out their skins, just wonder why the hell we cant do that week in week out in the championship if we did we wouldn't be in the position we're in now, going to be a very hard season next season Rhodes, Gestede maybe marshall and cairney possibly leaving its going to be very hard to get out of the championship.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Chelsea have apparently bid for FC Tokyo striker Yoshinori Muto. Hmm....

Also weaker links to Nathniel Clyne and Morgan Schneiderlin


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

We may be going to Japan for a post season tour. And we just picked up a £40m a year Yokohama shirt sponsorship. Dude's just being signed to gain more exposure over there and to sell shirts.



Kiz said:


> if sabella is our manager next season i'll fucking neck myself


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*










:goofy


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



united_07 said:


> like the look of the rumoured away and 3rd kit for next season
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler


I really like our 3rd kit.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

what with all the old school stripe designs? we're not in the late 80's anymore :jay


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Seeing that the talk is kits atm, here is City's away. The watermark thing is a blue moon, looks wicked.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

That design should hide their tears well.


----------



## M-Diggedy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

That Liverpool strip is terrible :jay


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Rate both. Keeper kit is mad.



Spoiler: Liverpool Home Kit

















Spoiler: Keeper kit


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Bony out for game against us on Sunday. Kompany & Jovetic are a doubt to.

My guess is we will line up like 

DdG 
Toni Jones Rojo Blind
Carrick 
Hererra Felliani 
Mata Rooney Young 

Subs - Valdez smalling Shaw Adnan Falcao Di Maria & Pereira

Team think play on Sunday. I'd rather we play smalling instead at cb but the rest side should stay the same no need change anything. Reckon game to soon for RvP make the bench so doubt see him on it just yet.

Not sure how man city line up but maybe something like this?

Hart 
Zabellata kompany Demichelles clichy 
Yaya Toure Ferdinhino 
Navas silva Milner 
Aguero

Bench - Dzeko nasri lampard mangala Sagna Fernando & Caballero 

Can't help but think its better for Man city if they start/play Milner out wide & play Silva through middle in this game & Aguero looks much better suited playing lone cf role rather then have cf partnership along side him. 

Navas & Zabellata v Blind imagine something Pellegrini want to test out & silva on that side drifting inside will work if man city have ball but way we play we use lot of width & stretch sides always trying out number teams down flanks & silva wont track back & be to far in field at times if man city lose ball. 

Reckon kompany will start & his injury wont be to much of a problem that he misses out.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I hope Kompany starts.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Papers reckon Everton are getting Cleverly for free and Adnan for £20m..

If Cleverly joins Everton then I'll never go to a game again whilst he's under contract. 

So close to getting rid of one waste of a cunt in Osman and this gimp comes along.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

i'd fucking love to know how jojo and boyata injure themselves when they've done two bits of fuck all for the last few months.

if we play 2 strikers we're absolutely done. luckily we only have 2 fit now so hopefully pelle has enough sense to only play kun.

mangala/demi would be my preferred defensive pairing but we all know that unless vinny's leg has fallen off (could happen), he'll play. he looked alright the last couple of weeks though. maybe just needs a big game to liven him up a bit. or he does something really stupid. who knows.

out 'wide', don't care. we dont actually play with any width. 

ideally, we would do this

hart
zaba demi mangala clichy
fernando fernandinho yaya
milner kun silva

then when we dont have the ball milner drops back, silva plays behind kun and it becomes a 4-4-1-1. but that would make sense, and we've decided that wont happen


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Marty said:


> Papers reckon Everton are getting Cleverly for free and Adnan for £20m..
> 
> If Cleverly joins Everton then I'll never go to a game again whilst he's under contract.
> 
> So close to getting rid of one waste of a cunt in Osman and this gimp comes along.


wouldn't want to see januzaj leave permanently but he probably needs a loan move somewhere


----------



## Vader

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I'd drive Januzaj there myself for 20 million. He's done fuck all to justify that fee besides maybe being one for the future for the past 2 years.


----------



## BMFozzy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Marty said:


> Papers reckon Everton are getting Cleverly for free and Adnan for £20m..
> 
> If Cleverly joins Everton then I'll never go to a game again whilst he's under contract.
> 
> So close to getting rid of one waste of a cunt in Osman and this gimp comes along.


Can't see us paying £20m for Januzaj after spending big on Lukaku last summer. Martinez see's something in Cleverly (I'm not sure what!) so I imagine that may happen.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

BRAVE VILLA


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

lol


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

We'd be so fucked already if it wasn't for Newcastle. At least only one half was atrocious unlike the whole villa game.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Shepard said:


> We'd be so fucked already if it wasn't for Newcastle. At least only one half was atrocious unlike the whole villa game.


At least they were selling Cheesy Chips.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

4 wins in a row for soon-to-be-Manager-of-the-Year Alan Pardew. The amazing feel-good story of 2015 continues in glorious fashion.

BENTEKE keeping those dirty Spurs away from our 5th place trophy. :mark: Hope he doesn't keep up this form against us next weekend.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

John O'Shea was dying out there.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Tim Sherwood going there and winning is fucking gold.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Joel said:


> John O'Shea was dying out there.


O'Shea is providing a good laugh this season, what a hopeless muppet. 

Dead set embarrassment. :lol


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

QPR seem to raise their game against the Chavs, if they somehow hold them to at least a draw you just never know...

Chelsea still have to come to play us, United and Liverpool.



Nah who am I kidding.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Do you expect Chelsea to not win at least one of those three games (two are at home)?

If we don't win the title it will have to be a monumental collapse. Anything is possible, so I won't rule it out, but I'd b very surprised. If Arsenal did win it though, they'd deserve it for going on a perfect run from early February.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Hence my last line.


Though while there is hope there is optimism. :lol


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Why are papers linkinng Lewandowski with a move already? i missed a bust up of something?

but please replace Dzeko with him. Then sell Sanga for Kurzawa, and Kolarov for erm.. any RB, coleman, Clyne, dont care FM2010 Srna


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Mufc starting 11 

DdG 
Toni jones smalling blind 
Carrick 
Herrera Fellaini 
Mata Rooney young 

Subs - Valdez adnan falcao di Maria rafael rojo & McNair 

Mcfc starting 11

Hart 
Zabellata kompany demichelles clichy 
Yaya toure Fernandinho 
Navas silva Milner 
Kun 

Subs - Kolarov mangala nasri Dzeko Fernando lampard & caballero

Got man city starting 11 bang on. Pellegrini flooding the center & playing with 5 midfielders & using Kun up top on own with silva off him with Milner on one if flanks is IMO a wise choice. 

Glad LvG picked smalling when his fit. A well deserved return to 11 since been best cb for a good few months now & impressed as our main cb for last 4-5 weeks as well. Should always be smalling & someone else from now on. Since jones & smalling did so well v Liverpool & spurs then both earned right get nod to start v man city today.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Jammy Chelsea cunts.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Great, Souness and Quinn as the pundits...

Souness just said apart from his goals he hasn't seen anything else form Herrera...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

What's happened Zabaleta? Shadow of the player he was. Young is giving him the run around.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

GOAT


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Toure looking gassed


----------



## Mike Smalling

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Awesome first half there.

Manchester United is gonna win 4-1 (maybe even 5) my brother says. I'm predicting a 3-1 victory.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

We've weathered the storm very well. Fellaini has taken a lot of the pressure off as an outlet.

Fella, Herrera and Young have been excellent. Everyone else has looked pretty poor. Carrick was really struggling to cope for a while and was dreadful on the goal, let Silva stroll by him. Smalling has been atrocious, Blind hasn't been much better. Jones has recovered from a very shaky start. 

No excuse to lose from here, but I can see them getting back in it. Knew they'd be up for this game, but they've dropped off from that start. 

Di Maria will come on and will be involved in a goal for either team one way or the other.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

after an early brief period of dominance from city, its turned around brilliantly

Young and Fellaini are completely different players under van Gaal compared to what they were like under Moyes.

Kompany lucky to still be on the pitch, caught Blind high, could have easily been a red.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Quality first half.

Herrera is a fine player, works brilliantly with Mata. God knows why Van Gaal left him out of the team for so long. 

Fellaini causing all sorts of problems as well.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

no matter how we line up, we're actually laughable when we don't have the ball. fellaini allowed to go wherever he wants cos a lazy ivorian doesnt want to get involved.

i just dont get why we continue to allow it to happen.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



united_07 said:


> Young and Fellaini are completely different players under van Gaal compared to what they were like under Moyes.


Actually this is the same Fellaini like performance he put in under Moyes for many years :lelbron2


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

And Young was shit under Ferguson after the initial good few months after he was bought.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Yes Mata !!


----------



## Mike Smalling

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

The day just might be red...


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Mata :mark:


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Offside.

Fellaini was a tad offside for his goal as well.

United have been great though, so not taking to much away from them.


----------



## Mike Smalling

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Today is a good day. 

A very good day.


----------



## obby

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

One of the best results of the season. I'm ecstatic.

Also; fuck Demichelis. It must be said.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Fellaini and Young were so good. They couldn't deal with them. Jones was dominant in the second half too. Came out and won almost everything.

Great performance after a nightmare start. That resilience is back.

Souness made such a prick of himself before the game. The bitter cunt.

CL is locked up. Should aim for second now, whatever that's worth.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



> Chris Smalling now has the same amount of Premier League goals as Danny Welbeck.


Tee fucking hee.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

i wish they'd stop going on about age. i'm sure there have been plenty of 30 year olds who actually care about the team they play for. they just happen to not play for us.

could be the best thing to have happened this loss. however, if they couldnt see change before this, then they should all be sacked. there's so much intrinsically wrong with this team that can no longer just be glossed over.

i mean, fuck me. if ashley young getting a goal and 2 assists doesn't wake you up then nothing will. apart from dinho, hart and kun, the rest were utter shambles. luckily for the majority of the team, mangala made one insignificant mistake and will now be the lynch mob target. no mention of demi actually marking smalling.

play 15 minutes of good football and then bend over. story of 2015. absolutely pathetic but i'm sure the usual lines will be trotted out, just like the nonsense spewed in the lead up.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Definitely Young's best performance in a United shirt


----------



## obby

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Balo should be eating his fucking words right about now :ti


----------



## Vader

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Young, Fellaini and Valencia were very good I thought, great display from the three.

Toure is completely finished as an elite player. City need a massive reshuffle. Hart, Silva and Aguero are the three who've basically carried this team this season. Zabaleta has had a poor year, Clichy started the season well but has been awful, Kompany looks to be an increasing liability at times although his quality can shine through, a few others have done okay but okay isn't good enough for City anymore.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

So so happy with that win, brilliant did okay bar first 30mins where bit shaky grew into the game. 

What strikes me the most Watching man city was how things flipped in 4 years & thinking back to that 1-6 in 2011. How naive we were whilst man city were tactically better & wanted it more & when went goal up just relentless that day. Think might even said similar 4 years ago praising how good man city were & how poor we were & how badly we set up whilst man city shown a lot balls & character that game to smash us of our own turf. Full praise for them then & hurt see how naive we were whilst man city so fluid & brilliant to watch. They Deserved that 6-1 win back then. No doubt. 

Yet Today felt like man city were us from 2011 so not there tactically the 4-2-3-1 switch was done to give man city better control & numbers in middle & stop them from being so open. Yet personal doesn't matter the fact is that man City are still to naive. A lot players are all over the place. When have ball their set up to look fluid & play good stuff & they do play good passing moves make no mistake about this they play good football & cut teams open but without ball they are so so poor. 

I have ask if anyone at man city watched us v spurs or Liverpool? We play with width we play into between cb - fullback on both sides in that zone. Carrick is one pulling the strings. Rooney isolate the CBS meaning Herrera & Felliani given time on the in ball in that zone & our fullbacks over laps so need bit cover track them. Knowing all tactics I should stress isn't only issue here its also about players wanting to do a job which about desire, heart & fight something far to many those man city players lack. 

Yaya wont track back just watch team mates & opposition pass him by. Silva is the same a wonderful gifted player but like he was trying out do yaya toure in how not to defend without ball. Pellegrini played silva out wide & Milner Inside but it didnt help. All it did was it allowed mata & Toni Hererra space down that flank. Pellegrini told Milner play in middle cos wanted track carrick Im imagining because he knew silva wouldn't do it so stuck him on wing were he was quiet & ineffective. And he lacked discipline to defend like normal when silva used out wide whilst Milner who meant man mark carrick never got grips with carrick & way man city play Milner drifted to flanks whilst silva come inside but soon man city lost ball & we gave it to carrick & Milner to far away to get close to him whilst silva watch from a distance. Milner ran himself into ground just chase carrick down yet never stopping him. 

Navas was poor got in behind twice both times didn't look like man knew what to so to many touches not being clear cut in making a decision. Blind not quickest yet man city never worked ball to him to go at blind & Zabellata looks shot now last season he bombed on over lap but young tracking back & Felliani filling in basically shut down Zabellata & young had Zabellata on toast all day long. Zabellata been best rb in pl for last few years but today looked so poor. Not sure even poor form either just looked knackered about 60mins & got no help by team mates mind you which not going help. All game mcfc fullbacks left to defend by themsaves no cover or help so naive to just believe can show up & play open game yet never defend as unit & win games. 

The 4 goals we scored. Felliani & Hererra in that left flank & Zabellata 1 v 2? Overloaded wide area then clichy who was shocking IMO let's young get in front of him? The Felliani goal we work in blind down side & give it to young & allowed time, space & control look up set himself up to cross it to Felliani to back post. Some man city players step up for offside whilst clichy doesn't not does he know Felliani even there who scores. Mata goal is offside but we press high in packs now a long overdue thing we not done in years so mcfc play it so casually & pinch ball off them & demichelles leaves back 4 & yaya allows mata run past him & mangala allows Rooney turn to find mata to score just clatter Rooney take the yellow FFS. Smalling goal happens because Demichelles allows smalling run off him for free header but on side cos mangala drops to deep to soon for no reason. 

Man city started well & thought their first goal was deserved but year ago think we would of folded if that happened but oddly that goal just ticked us off & hit the turbo even 2 goals scored came against run if play whilst man city dominated the game in first 30mins but when went 2-1 up quite striking how we just never looked back whilst mcfc couldn't live with our pace, tempo or passing or our control of the game. That 2nd half from us just all about us been long time coming since us really bossed a game when leading against top side which man city are & go for the throat like we did. 4-2 at FT was fair reflection of the game. 

Thought man city best player was Augero & back scoring means man city can look at something positive to end this season. Thought hart & Fernandinho were also decent bar that though the rest were mainly poor to average at best. 

Man city fans know more then me about own side but do feel watching them big changes have be made & some very hard calls need to be taken to. Don't need be bias to know that as team that man city team needs a big shake up. Not me saying it cos we won a derby or kicking man city whilst their down its just so clear to even most casual viewer that man city team is over. They looked knackered by 60min mark as team I actually think fresher younger mangala coming on for kompany was good thing cos kompany starting get dragged into zones didnt want to & he to looked jaded by Rooney movement just tired him out. He should seen red for his tackle as well btw but as result him looking uncomfortable higher up pitch play & more drags himself out of cb areas makes rash & poor choices. To many players in side who passengers who looked off pace as game went on.

From a man utd pov it was fantastic see how we played & not seen OT bouncing like that in over 2 years. The team just look so in sync & playing so well that even though still need tighten up at back more but going forward carrying threat every time get into the final 3rd now we look like going to create something. Carrick was motm. It Sets up Chelsea away in 6 days time perfectly to. Overall great day that's nearly gets us a spot in cl for next season job bit done yet but getting closer week by week.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*










We comin' for you ni.....I mean, Chelsea.




Super Dragon!


----------



## Andre

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

United have already topped their points total from last season, with six games to go.

Baffling to think there was a time when people in this thread were seriously comparing LVG to Moyes.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Outstanding.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Thom Yorke said:


> Definitely Young's best performance in a United shirt


You don't remember his performance in the 8-2 thrashing of Arsenal at Old Trafford in 2011 then?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Not off the top of my head, no. 

Which is to be expected given the margin of the win


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

*Amazing turnaround this past month. Mata/Herrera and Blind/Young/Fellaini linking up together like an absolute dream.*


----------



## Melons

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Fellaini is starting to look worth the extortionate fee we sold him to you for. 

Somewhere in Spain, Moyes is saying: "Ae fucken knew et".


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Man City require a major overhaul in the summer if they are wanting to compete with Chelsea, Arsenal and Man United next season. Out with Aguero they seriously lack quality in their team. Yaya really isn't what he used to be.

Man United were fantastic today. Fellaini :banderas


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Nice to see United finally gelling as a team. As early as last month, the United team had no creativity due to conflicting ideas from seemingly every player on the pitch. Now they actually all seem on the same page. Looks promising x


----------



## X Spectrum

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Didn't surprise me tbh. City were on the decline a while ago.

Chelsea's still winning this season though. Unless you're Real Madrid, Mourinho can't fuck you up that much.


----------



## Pummy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I'm surprise if Pellegrini still ManCity manager next season. this is not how the top championship contender suppose to be, especially you have adventage about money.

No substitute for key player whatsover. if Toure is not his best then ManCity would flop smh


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Melons said:


> Fellaini is starting to look worth the extortionate fee we sold him to you for.
> 
> Somewhere in Spain, Moyes is saying: "Ae fucken knew et".


Moyesy signed Mata and Fellaini and in recent weeks they've been stealing the show for United. David Moyes *is* a football genius!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Melons said:


> Fellaini is starting to look worth the extortionate fee we sold him to you for.
> 
> Somewhere in Spain, Moyes is saying: "Ae fucken knew et".


Moyes didn't have the balls to play to his strengths at United. Moyes screwed Moyes.

His chest control is actually unbelievable. Any sort of decent passing and he allows you to regain possession while shifting it 30/40 yards with ease. Just sticks to him and he's able to lay it off to Blind/Young. Just seemed to demoralize City and it reminded me of his performance against us a few years back.

I'm actually far more amazed about Young coming good. If you'd have said a year ago he'd be keeping Di Maria out of a team...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I wish our period of mediocrity lasted only a season.

Whatever, FA cup should be nice if we can manage it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

We were awful today, but we will still win the title (I hope). Last three games we haven't played well but won them all, you need to do that against the lesser clubs. Winning the game in hand and drawing with Arsenal should really do it. United and Arsenal are on a great run but idk Chelsea have a tendency of playing crap and still getting points. Worried about both Remy and Costa being out. Hopefully Remy is back soon, because Drogba was very bad today. I know he was great in the past and all, but please retire at the end of the season. I'd be happy with draws in each of the games.

City were once again awful. This has to be the worst they've been since Mark Hughes was in charge. Yaya is definitely done, shame because he was quite good last season. Some foolish club will come in with bags of money for him, so he will be fine. City need a haul; they definitely need a new LB, might need a new CB, a new CM/AM, and a good winger. but I don't think it will all be addressed in the summer, they may as well be in a transitional phase. Ashley Young's been a new man this season. Fellaini bossed Yaya today.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I wish our period of mediocrity lasted only a season.
> 
> Whatever, FA cup should be nice if we can manage it.


Not getting cocky but it would be a big failure on our part if you do. If we retain the form that we are in up until then, I don't like your or Villa's chances.

I refuse to believe we will lose to Reading, Wenger will play a strong side.


----------



## bob_bloblaw

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Gunners all the way!!!!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Finally have a chance to post my thoughts on yesterday's United/City game, which I happened to watch with TheFreeMan/TheIllusiveMan. I guess he was my good luck charm again as when he's over mine watching the football United always seem to win.

Firstly, the QPR/Chelsea game was so dull to watch until the last 5-10 minutes where it did start to pick up. QPR were the better team but that isn't really saying much and it took a little bit of magic from Hazard and Fabregas to secure the 3 points. I think this cements Chelsea as this seasons champions, I can't see them screwing it up now as like many of the Chelsea posters have said, they seem to be playing poorly and yet still picking up points.

As for the United/City game, despite the very poor first 10 minutes from us, we were excellent. City couldn't keep up with our pace, our passing and our pressing. You also have to point out some of the City players that simply aren't good enough at the moment; Yaya, Nasri, Navas, Kompany, Clichy, Zabaleta, so on and so on. Some of them were integral to the team and winning the title last year but this season they've dipped and dipped so far downhill. They really need a revamp next season, some have to go and some players that are top quality will need to be brought in. You can also tell Pellegrini is struggling, his decision making this season has been dumbfounding. 

It's odd they seem to win the Premier League title and then the following season they don't put up much of a defence. They just aren't certifying themselves as a dominant force like they should be and changes will most certainly need to be made next season. I would go into more detail but I think Kiz has covered their problems and what needs to be done very well.

As for the match, some of the players, if not all were outstanding. Ashley Young is someone I have stuck by since he came to the Red side. I think I was the only poster that said to stick by him as he showed his quality at Villa (and in some regards Watford) so I knew he would come good. Sure, he wasn't going to be world class but I knew he had some qualities in him to be beneficial to the team. Everyone wanted him gone from United before this season commenced, yet I stuck with him (although I thought he was going to be sold at that point) so I'm very pleased how he has turned it around. LVG has to be commended for this as he's instilled so much confidence in him and Young has rewarded him for this. What a turn around!

Young getting Man of the Match is understandable as so many of them could have got that accolade after the match. Young though was incredible, his link-up play with Blind, his workrate, his crossing, his dribbling (it has returned!) and some of his runs were all spot on yesterday. I am loving the Young/Blind/Fellaini partnership on the left as no defence seem to be able to deal with it. Superb stuff!

I also have to admire the link-up play between Valencia/Mata/Herrera on the right flank, again, defences have trouble sticking to one of them and all three play the neat little passes in the triangle eventually leading to either an attack down the channel or picking out a pocket of space in the middle to attack and no one is able to read it. Lovely to watch!

Fellaini was fantastic, again, another one where some United supporters wanted him gone at the beginning of the season but I was one that wanted him to stay as again, I knew his attributes and his quality and what he could bring to the table. Sure, he's not world class but he's a useful asset and someone that will be very useful in the Premier League games. He's still a doubt for European competition but that will be answered most likely next season on how he can handle it. For now, he's a joy to watch in these big games; his chest control, his headers (especially the knock on's to Rooney), his link-up play, his hold up play - everything worked and Yaya couldn't keep up with or handle him all game.

I thought Smalling and Jones both had excellent games with Smalling probably excelling the most. Some preferred Jones but I thought Smalling slightly edged it, his aerial battles were great as you knew he'd be the one to win the ball. Still, both men were rocks at the back today. Valencia with another solid game, he looked much better in attack today but defensively is what impressed me. Since the Arsenal FA Cup game where he made those two awful mistakes, he's certainly made up for it. He still has a brainfart in him at times but as I've said countless times, he's been a rock at right back this season. Blind was just typical Blind at this rate, great to watch at left back. Navas caught him out two times but that was it, Blind just reads the game so well to make up for his lack of pace.

Carrick was simply magical, he knew what pass to pick and when to pick it, his defending was absolute perfection, some of the tackles he made was a joy to watch, he had so much energy and he actually drifted past players on the City side with ease at times. As usual, he proved that composure we needed and he was one that could have also obtained the Man of the Match reward.

Herrera had a good game, I just love watching him pick the ball up from deep and carry it forward, dribbling past players with his quick feet and always picking the right pass. Why he was dropped for so long I will never know, he adds that stability and creativity to our midfield we've severely lacked for so long.

Mata had a quiet first half but improved a lot second half, he carried out his defensive responsibilities with "aplomb" and some of the passes he picked out... delicious!

De Gea had a good game and was once again very alert on his line and the pass for the equalizer to Fellaini was beautiful! Rooney was probably the most quiet of the XI players but he worked hard and kept pressing until the very end. His link-up with Fellaini was great and something the two City centrebacks found it hard to pick up or track.

Rojo did a decent job when he came on, Di Maria looked lively and I do actually like the fact we kept attacking with 10 men and he was one of the main players still pressing high up the pitch with 10 men. Falcao I thought also looked sharp when he came on and again, he held the ball well.

All in all, a very good day yesterday and a win we thoroughly deserved and was actually long overdue. I'll be honest, it felt good, very good to finally beat City after 4 straight defeats. We're clicking at the right time now and we're playing some fantastic football, let's hope we keep it up until the very end.

Also, as Andre stated, it was ridiculous some of the United posters were comparing Moyes to LVG when we had out dip in form and playing some poor football. I never did that as I knew Moyes was a disaster back in December 2013 not only with our style of football but with the fact he simply had no clue what to do and wasn't going to change his defensive ways. With LVG, I've criticised him sure and rightfully so after some of the performances and the fact he kept playing people out of position, isolating some players undeservedly out of the team and the bizarre tactics and decisions he made. However, as I stated, he's a top Manager and I knew he would turn it around eventually and I was happy to stick with him. That and he's a breath of fresh air to listen to in every interview he has with the media. It has taken time but it's good to see that we are playing the style he's been waiting for and that the players are adapting to it well now.

Onto Stamford Bridge!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

fuck newcastle up pls


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



> Mignolet, Johnson, Can, Lovren, Moreno, Allen, Lucas, Henderson, Ibe, Coutinho, Sterling





> Jones, Toure, Lambert, Manquillo, Borini, Brannagan, Markovic


The defense could be all kind of lels

No Sturridge in the squad. Probably got a hernia stepping off the team bus

The bench might be one of the worst the Premier League has ever seen


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

We're gonna win 3-0. Sammy Ameobi hat-trick off the bench. 

Watch out.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

ABSOLUTELY DISGRACEFUL TACKLE FROM LOVREN AND WE'VE BEEN SHAFTED BY A CROOKED REFEREE YET AGAIN. UNFUCKINGBELIEVABLE.


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Green Light said:


> ABSOLUTELY DISGRACEFUL TACKLE FROM LOVREN AND WE'VE BEEN SHAFTED BY A CROOKED REFEREE YET AGAIN. UNFUCKINGBELIEVABLE.


:mj2

Countinho was unbelievable tonight. He is a joy to watch when he is on form like that

Sterling's goal was class, Suarez-esque even mj2) taking it early, hardly any backlift, catching the keeper flatfooted

Happy for Allen, great reward for him because he was really good tonight, seemed like he was everywhere

Only 4pts behind :yum:


----------



## KME

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> The defense could be all kind of lels
> 
> No Sturridge in the squad. Probably got a hernia stepping off the team bus
> 
> *The bench might be one of the worst the Premier League has ever seen*


Wat?

Very happy with tonight's result, Allen's deserved a goal for ages for putting in some really good performances. Fantastic finish by Raheem too. 

Lovren's tackle was stupid and we should have given away a pen but happy enough with the performance. Don't expect fourth but I do think we can keep the pressure on and take it down to the wire. 

As for the FA Cup and Arsenal, if we make the final, which definitely isn't a given, I wouldn't give a flying fuck about form. Last time we played Arsenal in an FA Cup Final I remember us having about 10% of the possession most of the game and having two shots on target in the last ten minutes and winning. Form means nothing, which probably doesn't even need explaining since Villa and Reading are in the semi's.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Didn't watch the Liverpool game, but Liverpool can still make fourth. Wouldn't be surprised if City kept dropping points. Going from title contenders to 5th would be remarkable.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

we were brilliant against City bar the first 10 minutes, absolutely brilliant. the form of guys like Mata and Young who struggled at times earlier this season/last season has been great and even that donkey Fellaini is proving to be quite the player in LvG's system

Carrick is all class too


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Seeing Liverpool and City battle it out for 4th below United is all well and good...but come on Saints stick your arses in there and reduce them to Europa League please  We're doing what we can for you


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Renegade™ said:


> we were brilliant against City bar the first 10 minutes, absolutely brilliant. the form of guys like Mata and Young who struggled at times earlier this season/last season has been great and even that donkey Fellaini is proving to be quite the player in LvG's system
> 
> Carrick is all class too


David Moyes deserves some praise. Despite his tactics not being the best, his two big signings were great business. Both have been superb in recent months.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

David McDonnell from the Mirror, usually fairly reliable, apparently said on MUTV that Clyne is a done deal


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Pretty weird place to announce that his deal to Chelsea is done :hmm:


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



united_07 said:


> David McDonnell from the Mirror, usually fairly reliable, apparently said on MUTV that Clyne is a done deal


Reminds me of Shaw deal last season. Rumours kept popping up around feb-April we had signed Shaw from saints from various different people & 1 year on same type stuff been going on last month or so about clyne joining us this summer. Apparently his one of 3 names lined up for deals by the club already. I imagine hummels & depay are the other 2 players.

Rafael a goner in the summer & Toni turns 30 in August & toni is a steady back up rb from next season. So we will need a new rb & I'm huge fan clyne since palace days think even said as such in 2011 when linked with us back then. Think offer us lot going forward & understands rb spot better in definsive terms more then Toni will. Plus Shaw & clyne at fullbacks from next season over lapping like crazy is quite a thought considering how now play using width under lvg. Might offer chicha plus cash to sweeten deal since saints want a cf in the summer & chicha wants stay in PL & we want sell him this summer anyway.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



The Monster said:


> Reminds me of Shaw deal last season. Rumours kept popping up around feb-April we had signed Shaw from saints from various different people & 1 year on same type stuff been going on last month or so about clyne joining us this summer. Apparently his one of 3 names lined up for deals by the club already. I imagine hummels & depay are the other 2 players.
> 
> Rafael a goner in the summer & Toni turns 30 in August & toni is a steady back up rb from next season. So we will need a new rb & I'm huge fan clyne since palace days think even said as such in 2011 when linked with us back then. Think offer us lot going forward & understands rb spot better in definsive terms more then Toni will. Plus Shaw & clyne at fullbacks from next season over lapping like crazy is quite a thought considering how now play using width under lvg. Might offer chicha plus cash to sweeten deal since saints want a cf in the summer & chicha wants stay in PL & we want sell him this summer anyway.


NOT ENOUGH WORDS!












:brodgers


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Andre said:


> NOT ENOUGH WORDS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :brodgers


:side: ... <3 



Rockhead said:


> Didn't watch the Liverpool game, but Liverpool can still make fourth. Wouldn't be surprised if City kept dropping points. Going from title contenders to 5th would be remarkable.


I'm Including saints in this run in for 4th right now because they are only 5 points behind Man city which isn't a uncatchable lead & check out their last game of season...

Man city are in 4th place & have 61 points 

Remaining fixtures in order are

West home at home
Aston villa at home 
Spurs away 
QPR at home
Swansea away
Southampton home 

Liverpool are in 5th place & have 57 points

Remaining fixtures in order are 

West brom away 
Hull away
QPR home
Chelsea away 
Palace home
Stoke away 

Southampton are in 6th place & have 56 points 

Remaining fixtures in order are 

Stoke away 
Spurs home 
Sunderland away
Liescester away
Aston villa home
Man city away 

If saints can hang on in their to the very last game of the season & need get even a win at man city to have any kind of chance of finishing in 4th then it's game on. Man city on paper have easiest run in out those 3 but that means bugger all at this point in the season. You add in that one of man city problems this season has been trying win against the "lesser teams" at home then see man city Messing up again before this season is over. It just is gap to big even now & can Liverpool & Southampton win remaining games to overhaul the gap to man city & will man city slip up more then once in 6 remaining games left.


----------



## sexytyrone97

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Pards said the aim was for top 10 next season, if we can manage 10 points from the last 6 games, we could potentially finish about 8th this season, which would be an amazing result. Of course, that's easier said than done, but if we beat West Brom, Hull and Swansea and manage a draw against at least one of Chelsea, United or Liverpool it's a very realistic possibility. Bolasie's hattrick was wonderful, and it might end up being tough to keep him, but I really hope we do. Also wonderful to see Glenn Murray doing so well in the Premier League. 6 goals from 6 games now, and it really makes you wonder why Neil Warnock sent our best genuine striker loan. Luckily, Pards sees talent and nurtures it. ards

Still no Pardew smiley? Okay... Ameobi and Murray for golden boot 2015/16. Watch it happen.

Middlesbrough get a win in the Championship too, but it's probably too little too late for automatic promotion. Playoffs will be tough with their form, and if I'm being honest, I see Bournemouth, Watford and Norwich going through at this stage, which is a shame, because Norwich. They really should have finished top two, and it's definitely a fair cock-up on their behalf not to have done so. At least my Middlesbrough FIFA Career will be played again next year...


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



united_07 said:


> David McDonnell from the Mirror, usually fairly reliable, apparently said on MUTV that Clyne is a done deal


I've rated Clyne highly since his Palace days, and he's only gotten better since then. This would be some nice business from LVG.


----------



## Pummy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Look at The Championship league table. it will be unbelievable if Bournemouth is promoted to Premier League next season. several year ago they're on league 1 or league 2 but now they gonna promote to top division.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Pummy said:


> Look at The Championship league table. it will be unbelievable if Bournemouth is promoted to Premier League next season. several year ago they're on league 1 or league 2 but now they gonna promote to top division.


They will be eaten alive in the premier league I fear, it wouldn't be the first time a team can completely walk the championship only to be isolated at the bottom in the premier league.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

They're hardly walking the Championship.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Norwich vs Middlesborough should be a decent game to watch this week right? Norwich 2nd, with 82 points, 'Boro are 4th with 81 points. Weigh in @Andre?

I was hoping for Brentford to keep going just for a mate at mine I worked with has supported them something like 45 years+ or something and it's been exciting for him. 

What about the relegation battle? Blackpool are gone. Do people think Wigan and Milwall can survive? And if so, who will go down?

Lastly, Wolves/Ipswich is the only game on here early on Saturday, would it be worth watching at all?


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Millwall have a chance of staying up but Wigan are 100% definitely gone.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Haydosgooner said:


> Millwall have a chance of staying up but Wigan are 100% definitely gone.


And to think just 2 years ago they were in the premier league and they won the FA cup. Shame to see how they've fallen actually.


----------



## Pummy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Zico said:


> They will be eaten alive in the premier league I fear, it wouldn't be the first time a team can completely walk the championship only to be isolated at the bottom in the premier league.


You never know, though I understand you post, especially small club like them.
Wigan had 7 years on EPL before regelated despite never been in top division before too.





Zico said:


> And to think just 2 years ago they were in the premier league and they won the FA cup. Shame to see how they've fallen actually.


Portsmouth was FA runner-up at 2010 and still in EPL but now they're on League Two, I kinda blame Harry Rednapp for thy fallen as he used too much money to club itself could handle.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Pummy said:


> You never know, though I understand you post, especially small club like them.
> Wigan had 7 years on EPL before regelated despite never been in top division before too.


I would like to see Bournemouth do well, it's always nice seeing a club punching above their weight but I don't have very high expectations for them. I actually think Norwich could do very well next season if promoted.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

PFA Player of the Year: Diego Costa, Philippe Coutinho, David de Gea, Eden Hazard, Harry Kane and Alexis Sanchez.

PFA Young Player of the Year: Thibaut Courtois, Philippe Coutinho, David de Gea, Eden Hazard, Harry Kane and Raheem Sterling.

My pick was Hazard and Kane. But since Hazard is in both, then he ought to be winning both :hazard


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Would love to see de Gea win it, considering how important he was to the team especially in the first half of the season, but a goalkeeper hasn't won in 40 years so can't see it happening.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

You would love to see de Gea win it because he plays for United, you don't have to make up lies :StephenA2


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Joel said:


> You would love to see de Gea win it because he plays for United, you don't have to make up lies :StephenA2


obviously, most fans would like to see a player from their own team win it.

I would have no problem with Hazard winning, he would be a deserving winner


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Alexis Sanchez would be my POTY. The amount of points he's earned Arsenal with his performances are the reason they are where they are right now.

Harry Kane for the young POTY.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Kane is winning both categories for being a triffic lad


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I'm gonna side with the true GOAT, John Terry, and his opinion that Coutinho is POTY :agree:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

silva shits on coutinho from great heights, no nomination

kun has most goals + assists in the league, no nomination

coutinho plays for liverpool and had about 3 good weeks. nomination.

top keks


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

*lmao at Coutinho being nominated. No Aguero either :jordan4

YPOTY is a joke so who cares. Easy winner is Hazard. YPOTY should be Kane but if Hazard is eligible then it sorta has to be him too. *


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

*Serious talk though where the fuck did Coutinho come from? Are we just suddenly ignoring that truly awful spell he had? Genuinely don't think even think he'd be top 20 this season. Can only assume that players for their votes up for sale and Liverpool's voting brigade did the rest. Sterling with a YPOTY nomination too. Lmao. No idea who's eligible for it but lmao if Sterling is the 6th best young player this season.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Sterling has been consistently English all season tbf.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



united_07 said:


> obviously, most fans would like to see a player from their own team win it.
> 
> I would have no problem with Hazard winning, he would be a deserving winner


I don't mind fans backing their own players. Just wanted truth 

Tbf, de Gea has been excellent. Pretty sure he's saved a ton of points, just like Hazard and Kane have won a ton.



Seabs said:


> *Can only assume that players for their votes up for sale and Liverpool's voting brigade did the rest.*


Excellent :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Maybe the professional football players of the Premier League know more about professional football than you guys, eh


----------



## Vader

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Footballers are notorious morons so yeah I'm sure that's it.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Zico said:


> They will be eaten alive in the premier league I fear, it wouldn't be the first time a team can completely walk the championship only to be isolated at the bottom in the premier league.


they'll be fine. will obviously be looking at a relegation battle rather than a fight for a europa spot or w/e but they'll definitely hold their own and won't get "eaten alive". contrary to what a lot seem to think they aren't really a small club anymore, in addition to having a great setup/infrastructure and an excellent manager in place who knows the club inside out they're very well backed and will have quite a lot of money to spunk away on new players in the summer (in addition the likes of Wilson, Ritchie and Arter who are easily capable of making the step up). other than perhaps norwich and wolves they're just as well equipped to compete in the premier league as anyone else in the championship.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Seabs said:


> *Serious talk though where the fuck did Coutinho come from? Are we just suddenly ignoring that truly awful spell he had? Genuinely don't think even think he'd be top 20 this season. Can only assume that players for their votes up for sale and Liverpool's voting brigade did the rest. Sterling with a YPOTY nomination too. Lmao. No idea who's eligible for it but lmao if Sterling is the 6th best young player this season.*


Terry confirmed closet Liverpool supporter. 

Also who really cares about the nominations for this award? There is usually only 1/2 players that have any real chance to get it and this year is no exception. Hazard or De Gea imo


----------



## CGS

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Kun not being voted was lelworthy. Especially after seeing Big Phil get in instead :lel

Anyway doesn't really matter too much considering neither guy really would have won it. Pretty much is Hazards award to win right now although De Gea is an outside bet. Costa is up there too IMO. Amazing first season for the guy. 

Kane had the young player award wrapped up months ago. No way he isn't taking that award home. Rightfully so too


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

:hazard will win it. Not a bad list apart from Coutinho. He's been in good form for a few weeks, but was trash last year. De Gea has been fantastic this season, but a keeper won't get that kind of love. Sanchez and Kane are also deserving on there. Costa has been great as well, shame that he keeps getting injured/suspended because he'd absolutely be netting more than he already has this season. Surprised at no Aguero, but really does anyone besides Kiz care about City?

Just really glad that Hazard has had the kind of season that we all wanted to see. Hope he doesn't fall off a cliff now till the end of the season now that he's a frontrunner.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Baxter said:


> they'll be fine. will obviously be looking at a relegation battle rather than a fight for a europa spot or w/e but they'll definitely hold their own and won't get "eaten alive". contrary to what a lot seem to think they aren't really a small club anymore, in addition to having a great setup/infrastructure and an excellent manager in place who knows the club inside out they're very well backed and will have quite a lot of money to spunk away on new players in the summer (in addition the likes of Wilson, Ritchie and Arter who are easily capable of making the step up). other than perhaps norwich and wolves they're just as well equipped to compete in the premier league as anyone else in the championship.


I really hope they do well (assuming all goes well for the remainder of the season and they gain promotion). They're best asset is undoubtedly Eddie Howe who is a superb manager. Hopefully they do better than previous championship winners such as Leicester and Reading.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Rockhead said:


> Just really glad that Hazard has had the kind of season that we all wanted to see. Hope he doesn't fall off a cliff now till the end of the season now that he's a frontrunner.


Still not enough goals or assists for a guy of his natural talent. But he's involved in nearly everything and has accepted the role as our best player.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

kun is probably still odds on to win the golden ball. costa's out for a while, spurs are struggling and kun looks like he may start scoring again. 

never recovered from being denied as ypoty by kyle walker rip kun


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

ITK Jupes' news: 

Klopp is inevitably linked with a number of moves but how about the Queens Park Rangers job? Klopp is said to be 'amused' by taking on the role of manager at the R's so he can continuously hear the phrase 'can Klopp avoid the drop?'. He told our sources 'it rhymes and it is very funny, I hear it sometimes and I always smirk'. 

Pep Guardiola has lost a game and is now being exaggerated to being under immense pressure, a fraud, overrated and perhaps not as suave as once thought. With the latest firing of the medical team at Bayern, Pep has had to hire emergency temporary medical team. One of which is WF's own; Rush. 'I liked him in the final season of House and wish we could have seen more of him (we arent sure if he's referring to Chase or the Chinese girl). 

Louis Van Gaal needs to make some changes this summer but his number one priority will be obtaining a chin for his head. He had this to say, 'I look like a chicken and this is not good, no'. 

Yaya Toure is angry at club captain Vincent Kompany after Kompany took a shit in his car. 'It stank and it was highly disrespectful, who does that square headed fuck think he is?'. However Kompany has urged Toure to move on from the incident playing the situation down as over the top banter. 

Manchester United flop, Tom Cleverley, has got stuck in a timewarp and has found time moving sideways. 

For more ITK Jupes new, visit my website www.itkjupes.com


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Oh hello injuries. Welcome back.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

*Carrick, Blind, Jones and Rojo all dropped (perhaps) dead out of nowhere. Incredible. Talk of Rooney playing DCM. Even more incredible. It was all going so well :mj2*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

milner, clichy, bony, jojo, vinny all out.

baeyata back tho

wright
sagna mangler baeyata angelino
fernando yaya
barker nasri other kid
dzeko

lets go proper who gives a fuck


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Richard Wright :lol

Carrick, Blind, Rojo and Jones all out :jay


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

What physical punishment does LVG put his players through? These injury woes, before such an important game as well :vangaal


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Blind & Jones might have outside chance of playing but doesn't look likely whilst rojo & carrick are out regardless. Well that's annoying. If Rooney ends up back in cm I will legit be mad. Only pick for that cdm role is Herrera as be more viable option then Rooney & rather felliani stays where he is in the starting 11

Ddg 
Toni smalling McNair/Blackett Shaw
Herrera 
Mata Di Maria felliani young
Rooney 

Subs - Rafael Blackett/McNair Adnan Falcao RvP Valdez & Tom Thorpe 

No idea really. Maybe something like that? 

My other idea was 

Ddg 
Rafael smalling McNair/Blackett Shaw 
Herrera 
Toni mata Fellaini young 
Rooney 

Bring Rafael back into the side & play Toni further forward to help track back hazard & bring mata inside more with Herrera sitting in cdm still? 

If Jones & blind make it though this team looks a lot better then 2 teams mentioned above 

Ddg 
Toni Jones smalling Shaw 
Blind 
Mata Herrera felliani young 
Rooney 

I was felling semi confident will get positive result before today & not felt like we had as good of a chance of winning game at Bridge in awhile but after hearing injury news I would be thrilled if we just left London tomorrow with a point/draw.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

De Gea

Valencia Smalling McNair Shaw

Herrera Fellaini Di Maria

Mata Rooney Young​
Is probably how I'd line up. Could see Rooney going to midfield and RVP coming in, which I wouldn't like for so many fucking reasons.

This really kills the momentum we had though. Could deal with Carrick and Jones, but then their replacements get injured too. Classic us.

Chelsea should win now, I'd have really fancied this. But with Rooney/Fellaini as holding midfielders, Di Maria strolling around aimlessly and McNair coming in, we're really fucked.

I really rate Jones and think he's been outstanding lately but his injuries are actually fucking ridiculous.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

*We can still setup the same way.

De Gea

Valencia Smalling McNair Shaw

Herrera

Di Maria Mata Fellaini Young

Rooney​
Not like Chelsea are playing well. Still fancy us to get a point if we play that team. If Rooney plays CDM then who the fuck knows. Herrera can be just fine there, move Mata in and put Di Maria back on the wing. If Shaw is fit then he can replace Blind just fine going forward and not too worried about CBs with Drogba or Remy up front. Hazard will kill us down the right though so hopefully Chelsea are a one man attack yet again.*


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Ooooh formations

Mignolet

Johnson Can Skrtel Moreno

Hendo Lucas Allen

Coutinho Sturridge Sterling​
Subs: Jones, Manquillo, Lovren, Markovic, Gerrard, Borini, Lambert

Not in squad: Sakho, Balotelli, Lallana, Flanno, Kolo, Ward, Enrique, Brannagan

Manager: Brendao

Assistant Manager: Colin Pascoe

I fancy us to kick or head the ball into the goal more times than Aston Villa do


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I don't know if I want either team to win. :lol

Chelsea lose, it still gives us the slimmest of slimmest hope for the title. United winning puts pressure on us for second. I know second don't mean shit but it still looks nice, especially for Arsenal, who haven't came second since 2004/05.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

not as confident as I was before we had half our team ruled out, but still think we're good enough value for a point tonight. plz no @ Rooney playing DM


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Renegade™ said:


> not as confident as I was before we had half our team ruled out, but still think we're good enough value for a point tonight. *plz no @ Rooney playing DM*


That might be happening. 

Falcao apparently is starting as is McNair at CB whilst Blind will have a late fitness test. 

Ddg 
Toni smalling McNair Shaw/blind 
Rooney 
Herrera felliani 
Mata falcao young 

Would appear to be tonight's rumoured 11 for game v Chelsea 

Can't say I'm impressed with that idea of Rooney as cdm. If blind is not ok then don't play/risk him at all but if he is fine then I rather he plays cdm tonight, Shaw goes in to lb & Rooney starts up top with falcao staying on the bench.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

united will win 3-2 probly


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I was really confident United would scrape a win in this one, but with these injuries I fear a comfortable Chelsea victory is inevitable. :mj2

Chelsea 2-0 United


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

what are peoples thoughts on Arsenal/Reading?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Didn't think United were winning before the injuries, Chelsea may be crap these days but its still at the Bridge, and Chelsea are trying to wrap up the title. A draw is the most likely result, and probably still is unless we really turn up which I doubt.


----------



## Melons

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Everton are beating Burnley comfortably.

NEXT SEASON IS OUR SEASON


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



> De Gea, Valencia, Smalling, McNair, Shaw, Mata, Rooney, Herrera, Young, Fellaini, Falcao
> subs: Valdes, Blackett, Rafael, Di Maria, Januzaj, Pereira, van Persie


big game for Falcao


----------



## Drago

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Looking forward to the match today, not a big fan of both teams, but they used to have some amazing matches in previous seasons.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Falcao starting :wut

If only Chicharito was available, he loves a goal against Chelsea. :moyes8


----------



## BMFozzy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Decent win for the boys in blue, hopefully we can push on and finish in the top half after a pretty poor season.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Falcao to come off at half time hopefully, not got into the game at all


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

We'd be better off with 10 men than with Falcao. Disgraceful stuff for the goal.

Corners and set pieces are such a waste of time. We might as well just hand the ball to Courtois and get it over with

Been basically the game I've been expecting though. They're incredibly hard to break down but seriously average going forward outside of Hazard, he's a different class. Valencia was always going to struggle.


----------



## obby

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Falcao has been completely invisible. 

I too miss the LITTLE PEA atm :jose


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

To me Falcao was very weak on the ball which I've seen other United supporters claim it was a foul. To me though it wasn't. Falcao hasn't had great service but he hasn't helped himself by falling over and being easily outmuscled off the ball. Anyway we've played quite well, we've just had no end product. Also despite losing his man for the Chelsea goal I think Herrera has been solid as the more defensive midfielder. Hope for a point despite Chelsea being hard to break down.


----------



## obby

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

WHY IS FALCAO PLAYING THE FULL 90 :favre


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

what is the point of bringing tyler blackett on when you are chasing a goal??


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Why did LVG bring in Falcao? :vangaal Thank god it's not a permanent deal.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Really really hard half to watch.

Played into their hands. Took our only threat off.

Falcao and Rooney had to take their chances. They cost us dearly


----------



## X Spectrum

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Good God, 3 subs during ET?

Mourinho, you sneaky bastard.


----------



## obby

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

extremely disappointed in Herrera there 

those substitutions though :favre2


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

subs did absolutely fuck all, don't know how Falcao made 90 mins, what was the point of putting van persie on the bench?


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Can Falcao just go back to Monaco already? fpalm


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Loss is never good but proud of the effort at least. We were cut off at the knees with injury so was always going to be an uphill battle. Reset, and onto the next one


----------



## CGS

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Gotta love Flopcao. Amazed that LVG kept him on for the full 90. 

Anyway that win pretty much secures the title for Chelsea now. No way they can throw it away at this stage.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Not sure if Di Maria for Young was a good sub, seeing as Di Maria has fallen off a cliff. Shaw was great, probably United's best player, but subbing him off was a waste. Even if he's not ideally fit for the 90 it took a lot of momentum off by bringing on Blackett. For the most part Zouma did well with Fellaini, which I expected. Hazard the MOTM, Oscar's flick for the goal was nice. A better performance from Oscar, but I still think we need a quality player playing behind the striker. So nice to pick up 6 out of 6 without our two main strikers. Thought for sure today would be a draw, glad I'm wrong.

The league is pretty much over, but I'd love to beat Arsenal next week to end their recent run. Don't think they will win either, likely a draw.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Meh, I wasn't expecting much with some of our key players out, if we had the same team that faced City I'd have been more confident. Still, we played decent, Chelsea parked the bus and did it very well and some magic from Hazard secured the 3 points for them. Also 12 points out of last 15 isn't bad and people may have predicted us to get less. We're nearly there though, get 2 or 3 more players in and we'll be competing for the title next year. Now it's time for me to go and watch my MITB Ladder Match Anthology Blu-Ray set.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Ah well, I suppose with the injuries that should if been expected. Carrick especially was a big miss. :carrick


----------



## obby

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

At least liverpool can no longer mathematically win the league :draper2


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I can't even call that a shit performance from us, because that is exactly what Mourinho planned up. Let United have all the possession in the world and use Hazard for one moment of magic if it appears, however, the win isn't necessary, so keep calm and just don't lose. Luckily for us, the moment arrived. We'd be in deep shit without that young man. He is dragging us along on his shoulders now. We desperately miss Costa, as without him, everyone just zones in on Hazard. But he's good enough to make a few chances and take at least one. Player of the Year easily.

I'm not sure I want to see us perform like this though. I respect United is a good team and I understand that we have been trash for 2015, but we need to be better on the ball. The game plan today shouldn't be needed anymore. We need to be better next season. Once the title is won a lot of pressure will be lifted from our shoulders. Thing is though, Mourinho is the manager and this is his way, so as fans we just have to put up with it and enjoy the rewards at the end of the season.

Shaw was fantastic today. I never knew he was that fast. Once he shakes these injuries off, he will be an outstanding player. Should be in the top 3 best left backs in the world in 2 years time.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

horrible to watch but i wouldn't mind if we could pull that off. closest we could get to that was in 2011-12 when bobby nailed the balance between scoring and defending.

what jose does in these games is by definition blatantly obvious and simple, but continually works so well. stack the defense and midfield, pressure the opponent on the ball, force the mistake, get the ball to hazard and let him run. he will either score or create the chance. and once they score, that's it 90% of the time. im sure stats back that up.

while the chelsea team can undoubtedly play better football, if you can walk the title on 1-0 wins against the big teams, why change? pelle has had some great attacking players last year and this and can't break it down. united had 70% of the ball and over 600 passes and created one good chance (falcao).

until teams can find a way to continually create and take chances against chelsea's back 6, there's no reason for chelsea to stop killing games. it's all about the 3 points, not going for goal records.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Didn't go today, so can't say for sure, but our lot were loud throughout.
Thought we deserved a point and won't be far off next year.

Oh and for any reds feeling down, its now a minimum of 26 years since the victims won the league. Cheer up Slippy eh??  

Just think, the back pass rule hadn't been introduced.

There was no premier league.

Grounds still had terracing.

World in motion hadn't come out.

Any more additions welcome


----------



## Goku

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



thevaliumkid said:


> Didn't go today, so can't say for sure, but our lot were loud throughout.
> Thought we deserved a point and won't be far off next year.
> 
> Oh and for any reds feeling down, its now a minimum of 26 years since the victims won the league. Cheer up Slippy eh??
> 
> Just think, the back pass rule hadn't been introduced.
> 
> There was no premier league.
> 
> Grounds still had terracing.
> 
> World in motion hadn't come out.
> 
> Any more additions welcome


your wife's tits weren't all over wf


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I forgot about Tittygate, what a season its been.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

As I said mate, those tits are perfect, so I'm happy to share em with you. YOURE WELCOME.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

wf fitba thread seen more action than the whole 2014-15 season


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*










pity couldn't make the possession pay

Impressed by Shaw today, think really he should be starting games ahead of Blind, although Blind has been playing well lately his pace sometime lets him down and Shaw will be first choice there in the long run.

Falcao will certainly be gone at the end of the season, will be interesting to see which striker is brought in, not too enthused about the Ings rumours.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

i regret poking fun at fatty shaw cos now he's trim shaw and is better than our left backs and


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Understand Shaw sub tbf. Got remember had 2 hamstring injuries since joined & 1 ankle ligament injury, his not played in over month & whilst was great today if stays on & re injuries himself again then back to square one. Better have game time & get going again bit by bit & 80min under belt is good start to him finishing off this season for him strong. In long term better Shaw stays fit even if means has come off like did today before game done & Blackett comes in late in a game for him who was woeful tbf then so be it. Lvg not going push players over limits of what can do on pitch no matter what. Very strict when comes to players fitness & game time. Shaw prob lasted longer then imagine lvg originally has planned keep him on for anyway. Fact is RvP may made numbers up on bench but bet you anything like he wouldnt of made 18 today had even 1 of Evans, carrick, Jones, blind or rojo been available. Anyway Good 80mins for the Shaw regardless & on personal note he will be chuffed about own display today. Also on a side note on Shaw. Please go fuck yourself Neil Aston. 

I think today showed a few things about us. Right now Chelsea are just bit above us hence that's reason going win this league title. But carry that exp of knowing how win games ugly, how win big games & how see through tough periods & be clinical. Not been at best since about Swansea away game in Jan. But still find ways to win & that's something have learn under lvg. What like about Chelsea is can see game management is superb & able get wins due to it. Not been great today but got that win & Now a step closer winning league title.

Think from Manchester United PoV. After run had its hurt lose but I'm actually rather upbeat still cos progression made as of late & since lvg took over us is vast from where we were even when think back to just 12 months ago. Been quite good & I know we lost today against new/next PL winners but that doesn't changes how well done under lvg this season so far. Not able to win/challenge for league title with Chelsea right now but no reason providing get summer right we can't be up there with them next season. It's baby steps for us what matter this season getting CL & that's still on for us. Not in Chelsea rador this season for league title push but next season IMO it's game on. 

Love way we played. Kept to same ideas & didnt ever lose grip on ball. What missing was having Rooney up top & carrick not at cdm then blind also been unavailable the last 2 just annoying bit bad luck & if both out for just today then it's not as big a problem. On falcao I rather not started up top but he did & whilst not good in role as fit & in form Rooney is still at times where I thought if this was falcao of old he scores then. Doubt ever see kind of falcao least not at level of PL game but still flashes where think his movement sharp & makes good runs off ball. Just physical side of PL that caught him out hence why didn't complain about goal Chelsea scored should be stronger ok maybe it's foul but falcao needs do so much more when given ball if wants hold onto it for another second. Also pace of game see that rather hard him always keep moving when speed of game goes like does he finds it tough to always be on move. 9 role lvg wants is quite tricky role as shown by Rooney touches ball less but works harder then everyone just open up few yards space for someone else & always has to move even if only sees the ball 1 time in every 20 or so passes in final 3rd. 

What think shown is that squad depth wise 5 players out didn't help & not all out at same time but some of our players haven't kicked on under lvg & may take another season before they do. With hopefully CL for us next season need bulk up squad more. Still things need be added to team in summer. Mainly thinking no9 whose has pace & legs since falcao done but also a direct fast young winger something Adnan is not is quick & needs bulk up when played Chelsea at bridge in January last year played false 9 role but same story got brushed off ball to much & still happens see it bothers him cos hasn't got core muscle strength to get by relying on control & technique get by players. Also awareness is still poor that's something needs improve vastly on. 

Mata was quiet all game but see missing Herrera. 2 just link up so well but cos Herrera now playing in cdm wasn't able get Mata in to game & Herrera had change game around to play deeper. Herrera more boxtobox then deep lying playmaker but still offers qualities today that make me happy we signed him. Be better for next season like many others in our team right now. 

If told me before today we beat Spurs Liverpool & mcfc I would said fantastic those games for us this season ones needed win under circumstances were fighting for CL spot not league title. Building towards that's & made great strides this season & think lvg reflect on this game thinking that come Along way still disappointed we lost but proud were getting closer. 

Hazard win PotY & won motm cos he scored & seemed most likely do something today out nothing but his goal is more about Oscar to me then hazard cos Oscar movement then awareness then skill back heel that ball to hazard was quite ridiculous. Soon hazard on to ball like that then game over when have pace he has then sticks it in between ddg legs to get the winning goal. That moment of quality is the difference really.

Easy say now but think carrick been in 11 then we played better then who knows that could made difference on result but then we deffo would of seen Rooney stay up top as result but that's not important now just shame had those 4 guys get injuries before the game. But if any game can miss & if just this 1 game then it's not as hard to take any longer out then I will be worried. 

Must say McNair quite good today. Been games where thought was good, poor then in different in others but today think shows why lvg likes him so much got good footballing brain on him & imagine Evans leave us in summer so McNair will take his spot in squad from next season onwards. 

Shaw as touched on was very good & taken him till April show his qualities in attacking parts his game that made me excited see him in mufc shirt. Be better next season (hopefully with clyne doing same for us down right side from next season to :side. Not shock see him like that I said so last season why so happy paid £28.5m for him as knew be worth it when one best LB around in few years time & happy be quoted on that when said similar last summer. Small fee for decade plus service can get off him when he get going on a run then he like a express train also strong as ox was just before subbed off just barged drogba off ball like nothing I know drogba not same drogba of old but then went to Adnan on other flank & still out muscles him so clearly Shaw got some core muscle strength to him.

Just need get back on horse v Everton next week. That game is a big game & still not got top4 done yet so have go into that game thinking still have a job to do & can't be do down beat about today. I know I'm not & lvg be telling team same learn more from defeat then do a win & use this lose for positive reasons next season. Congrats to Chelsea though it won't be long now till they lift that PL trophy.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

The Shaw change was retarded because of who came on.

Rafael would have offered more or he could have left Young on with that change in mind.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Irish Jet said:


> The Shaw change was retarded because of who came on.
> 
> Rafael would have offered more or he could have left Young on with that change in mind.


Yeah the sub itself was wrong. Should been young to lb or Rafael on then to lb made more sense rather then Blackett coming on as he was utter trash but I got why lvg took Shaw off originally was more my point. 

Didn't mention also smalling was quite today. Considering he had to help guide McNair through big game it shows how smalling grown into good commanding CB for us that able to that. Now main CB for us & it's him then 1 other Alongside him from now on. Him & stones at next year Euros for Eng as main 2 CB maybe? Both like play out defence & keep high line which for us at Int level is long overdue. Also on Shaw how many lb have England now got in that area? For years only had 1 good LB in Ashley Cole now have quite a few able fill in.


----------



## Pummy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Surprising no-one talk about Arsenal-Reading match and the road of defending FA Cup Trophy.


Just one more match Arsenal will be most FA Cup winners in history. and Wenger will be first manager ever who win FA Cup 6 times. I'm fire up to see this beautiful moment ..again.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

*Lel Federici and everyone feeling sorry for him. No he was shit and made a huge fuck up.

Started off so well but had to make it pay. Defended well bar a couple of moments where we switched off and Hazard made us pay. Letting Hazard just storm through the back line for the goal was unforgivable. Smalling and McNair were brilliant though I thought. Whole back 4 was actually including Valencia. Rooney in midfield is just a disaster. Falcao was terrible. Zouma nullified Fellaini really well. Mourinho in big games is always so hard to get anything against and the moment you slip up on defence his teams make you pay. 2nd half was really poor and too easy for Chelsea to defend against. Taking Mata off finished us off. Januzaj was horrific and needs at least a loan out. *


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Pummy said:


> Surprising no-one talk about Arsenal-Reading match and the road of defending FA Cup Trophy.


Poor Adam Federici. :sadbron


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Wtf. Why was the shaw sub retarded?


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I didn't think Falcao was too bad, he gave a lively performance. Other than the Terry challenge where he was a bit flimsy, I didn't think there was too much to criticise.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

He didn't provide enough of a presence and there was one chance where I think he should have passed instead of shot, but I thought other than that, he was decent on the ball and did well for the shot that hit the post. Obviously it's not going to work out for him at United, but he's had worse United days than the one yesterday.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Everton have passed the 40 point mark :mark:

WE ARE STAYING UP :hb


----------



## Mike Smalling

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Match summed up well by commentary during the end of the first half, "Well, that's Chelsea."

Chelsea is always one of the clubs I've had a begrudging respect/admiration for, John Terry is an absolute boss.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



thevaliumkid said:


> Wtf. Why was the shaw sub retarded?


as he brought on blackett in his place, a player who provides no attacking threat. There was only 10 mins to go, might as well chuck van persie on, or even rafael who would have at least provided more energy.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



thevaliumkid said:


> Wtf. Why was the shaw sub retarded?


Because watching as a Chelsea fan he was the only player I was properly worried about. Yeah, Rooney/Herrera/Mata have the ability to do something but Shaw was the one player who looked like he could have us. Replacing him with Tyler Blackett when chasing a goal is a strange choice.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589721516063006720
really hope he comes to United, been impressed with what i've seen of him, also he has a very good relationship with van Gaal


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589721516063006720
> really hope he comes to United, been impressed with what i've seen of him, also he has a very good relationship with van Gaal


Scored a fantastic free kick yesterday for psv in game that got them their first league title since 2008. Psv avg age of team is 22 years old to which quite impressive stat.

Said yesterday after game that squad still needs work & pacey winger is a must in my eyes bar Di Maria if goes on a run don't have winger that carries any threat to turn on the after burners. Don't have anyone who can go in behind to stretch sides down flanks. Chelsea when got lead last night forced us go down outside where all space was as blocked middle as knew where we wanted to play in but mata likes drift in & Adnan isn't quickest see needed someone who can burst through in that type situation reason why Shaw had such joy but space shown he was able to exploit due to pace he carries & when got subbed off see had no one else who get in behind that Chelsea team defence. Having ball fine but having ball with players with pace in attack then add whole new dimension to side. Plus Di Maria someone stretch sides with ball whilst Depay can stretch sides with his pace down sides without the ball just as he can with ball that in itself is another weapon he carries. Lvg likes him & depay likes LvG think its a deal we can pull off for £20M or so. Be thrilled if we signed him in the summer.

CB, RB, CM, LW & CF are must for us in the summer. We will clearly sell more players as well & hopefully keep fair few & get few key players on new long term deals in summer to. Depay, clyne & hummels tick the CB, LW & RB spots that need to be filled but I'm not sure on CF & CM though? 

Ángelo Henríquez, Evans, Rafael, chicha, Nani, lindegaard, Falcao & Cleverley, Amos, Nick Powell in my eyes are all leaving us this summer with maybe few more thrown in that area whose names I've forgotten about. But All either going due to contracts coming to end so be free agents or be asked to find new teams in summer so get fees from their departure. Not sure on RvP staying though that's very 50-50.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Top Class finish by James Collins, just a shame it was in his own net.


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



> Mignolet, Can, Skrtel, Lovren, Moreno, Allen, Henderson, Gerrard, Markovic, Coutinho, Sterling


No Sturridge and Lucas in the squad

Gerrard probably CDM on that big Wembley pitch

Markovic

:mj2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Depay and Hummels are the most obvious targets ever. Would be shocked if we're not in for both. Would also enquire about Wijnaldum while we're there. I think with those 3 and some depth up from (assuming RVP is out) and I think we'd be pretty set.

West Ham have completely mailed it on. Such a pathetic effort this performance is.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I wasn't impressed with Shaw. He looked fast at times and defending pretty well but when he gets into crossing positions, his final ball lets him down. Maybe I'm just pessimistic but I do have high hopes for him and I just don't see the point of him being given the ball in those crossing positions if he's not going to deliver it well.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*











COME ON YOU REDS :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



StarJupes said:


> I wasn't impressed with Shaw. He looked fast at times and defending pretty well but when he gets into crossing positions, his final ball lets him down. Maybe I'm just pessimistic but I do have high hopes for him and I just don't see the point of him being given the ball in those crossing positions if he's not going to deliver it well.


What?

It's been a weakness in his game but yesterday he set up our two best chances.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Irish Jet said:


> What?
> 
> It's been a weakness in his game but yesterday he set up our two best chances.


but he still wasted crosses


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Honestly don't remember any. 3 good chances came from his crosses and he set up the Falcao shot which hit the post. He had the highest pass % of any player on the pitch and that includes crossing. Not sure what more you can ask for a 19 year old LB.

He was outstanding.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Irish Jet finally using high praise correctly :surprise:

How did you like ZOUMA dominating Fellaini? :lelbron


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

COME ON LIVERPOOL


----------



## Brock

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

We didn't deserve to go through, going forward we were fucking shocking tbh.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

:lel Liverpool. This club really does love to make themselves difficult to support


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*










Now fuck off, Gerrard.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

That was difficult to watch. I can't even express more than this at the moment.

Shattered, absolutely shattered. Knocked out of the FA Cup, Aston Villa no argument were the better side today, outplayed us most of the game, congratulations to them. Sterling, you want to demand high pay rises, maybe you should play to win a game instead of being useless and ineffective. Disappointing, and a few bad decisions by the ref doesn't mean much though, we're gone and the seasons over. Football is cruel when you're on the other side like that, we didn't do ourselves any favours and this is one of the first times I'll say Rodgers got it wrong, his tactics were all wrong. Congratulations to Aston Villa, once again the better team today.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Tim Sherwood deserves a knighthood just for denying the potentially sickening Gerrard FA Cup birthday love in. 

Deserves lots of credit for getting Benteke scoring again as well, similar to with Adebayor.

Paul Lambert must be feeling very small right now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

:duck


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I demand a Sherwood thread title. Will be glorious if he wins the FA Cup.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

lel


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

There's a team I want to win in the final now.



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> lel


At least Bulls look good :shrug


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Tim Sherwood :bow :bow :bow


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Spurs never even had to get out of second gear. 

Said a few weeks ago I don't think we'll pick up another point and it's still looking like that. Stuck a fiver on us to get relegated at 80/1, could be quids in soon. Still got Leicester and QPR away to play so they'll definitely be picking up points there. 

This is what happens when you think you can get away with leaving the village idiot in charge of the club for half of the season in the hopes that he does well enough to be appointed permanently to save you having to pay for an actual football manager.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Well that sucks.

Another big game disappointment from us


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I'm not saying I'm happy Liverpool lost to Villa thereby taking away the chance for a fairytale ending to a guy that likes to stamp and punch DJs when their song ain't played (Dammit "You'll Never Walk Alone" is a classic!), but I can't say I'm sad


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Anyone else looking forward to the next 2-3 seasons of mediocrity from us? I know I am.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Green Light said:


> Spurs never even had to get out of second gear.
> 
> Said a few weeks ago I don't think we'll pick up another point and it's still looking like that. Stuck a fiver on us to get relegated at 80/1, could be quids in soon. Still got Leicester and QPR away to play so they'll definitely be picking up points there.
> 
> This is what happens when you think you can get away with leaving the village idiot in charge of the club for half of the season in the hopes that he does well enough to be appointed permanently to save you having to pay for an actual football manager.


Who offered 80/1 odds ?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

very happy to get a win again. lots of doom and gloom but that was as good of a performance as we've put in for a while. the movement was crisp and fast. our best centrebacks played and funnily enough, we didn't concede. we played 3 in the midfield, with a defensive midfielder and funnily enough, we controlled the midfield for the first time in a long time.

fantastic peformances from zaba, mangler, fernando, yaya and navas. could've had a few more but 2 goals, a clean sheet and just a win is nice. goal has to be to finish 2nd


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I used Bet365, but SkyBet and a few others had similar odds too. They still have us at 50/1 right now, probably worth putting a few £ on.


----------



## CGS

Hank Scorpio said:


> Anyone else looking forward to the next 2-3 seasons of mediocrity from us? I know I am.


Maybe next year we will actually make it to a final before royally fucking up :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Anyone else looking forward to the next 2-3 seasons of mediocrity from us? I know I am.


Isn't mediocrity the norm? I mean, you had a nice season last year where you took everyone by surprise and nearly won the title, but now it's like normal service resumed.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Joel said:


> Isn't mediocrity the norm? I mean, you had a nice season last year where you took everyone by surprise and nearly won the title, but now it's like normal service resumed.


What preceded last season? 4 seasons of mediocrity. I thought that we'd be able to kick the downward trend that seems to happen when we overachieve but its evident that isn't happening. Who knew that buying underwhelming players would equate to an underwhelming season?

Is it too much of an ask for this team not to be so mentally weak in big matches? (Insert brodgers face with big game flop pasted on his forehead here)


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Well done, Bamford :banderas



Hank Scorpio said:


> What preceded last season? 4 seasons of mediocrity. I thought that we'd be able to kick the downward trend that seems to happen when we overachieve but its evident that isn't happening. Who knew that buying underwhelming players would equate to an underwhelming season?
> 
> Is it too much of an ask for this team not to be so mentally weak in big matches? (Insert brodgers face with big game flop pasted on his forehead here)


I'm pretty sure Seabs and I both said that Liverpool were doing a bad job in the transfer market, while you were saying the Balotelli deal was excellent and crazy Rush thought your summer transfers were fine and thought the squad was as good as Arsenal's. You tried to replace one of the best player's in the world with potential. Doesn't work like that and it was so transparent how your season was going to end up.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I've been on the Brodge bad signing train since day one. None of the signings he has made this season has been anything other than ordinary or awful.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Joel said:


> Well done, Bamford :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Seabs and I both said that Liverpool were doing a bad job in the transfer market, while you were saying the Balotelli deal was excellent and crazy Rush thought your summer transfers were fine and thought the squad was as good as Arsenal's. You tried to replace one of the best player's in the world with potential. Doesn't work like that and it was so transparent how your season was going to end up.


That was before we found out just how bad Rodgers was going mismanage him. In regards to the other buys in summer I remember saying that I was hoping we would go for established younger players (i.e. Griezmann, Shaqiri) that may cost more than younger players yet to fully emerge (i.e. Lazar) in addition to players in their prime. Our summer recruitment would have been immensely better off had we signed two competent players who contributed positively rather than Lallana and Lovren.


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Rockhead said:


> I've been on the Brodge bad signing train since day one. None of the signings he has made this season has been anything other than ordinary or awful.


Transfer Committee, breh

Nobody really knows for sure who is responsible for the signing of which players. Probably why they thought a committee was a good idea. No one person to blame

What the club failed to realize is football fans are gonna blame the manager anyway


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Joel said:


> I'm pretty sure Seabs and I both said that Liverpool were doing a bad job in the transfer market, while you were saying the Balotelli deal was excellent and crazy Rush thought your summer transfers were fine and thought the squad was as good as Arsenal's. You tried to replace one of the best player's in the world with potential. Doesn't work like that and it was so transparent how your season was going to end up.


In fairness, who could they have replaced Suarez with? He is probably a top 5 striker in the world and they'd struggle to get anyone in the top 20.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Rugrat said:


> In fairness, who could they have replaced Suarez with? He is probably a top 5 striker in the world and they'd struggle to get anyone in the top 20.


Somebody better than Balotelli and Lambert. And it's not just about directly replacing Suarez in attack, they could've used the money to improve other areas of the squad more effectively than they did. To be honest I don't think many people expected Lovren to flop as hard as he did, and I like Emre Can and Moreno, but for what they lost in Suarez they didn't gain enough in return.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Re: Liverpool

On the strike front, think they could have gotten Mandzukic and Remy last summer. Or, did Mandzu reject them? I know they didn't sign Remy due to his health issues.

Griezmann is somebody who they could have been tempted with high wages. They did have the money. Probably unlikely but Cabaye is another good CM Liverpool could have bought over Can.

After selling Suarez, Liverpool repeated the same mistake that hurt Spurs after Bale. It was so easy to avoid that. You think they'd have learned after the Carroll incident. Guess not...

If they hadn't gone for wholesale changes, they'd have the money to access their situation in January or this summer. At least they could have gone for players with different styles instead of directly trying to replace Suarez.

Lambert and Balotelli was madness. I remember a few talking about it here, but some 'Pool supporters were adamant that they'd do fine. You don't go from Suarez to Lambert.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Rugrat said:


> In fairness, who could they have replaced Suarez with? He is probably a top 5 striker in the world and they'd struggle to get anyone in the top 20.


If you cannot replace him directly, then you just build a better team. Not fill it up with potential who happen to be just good enough to be squad players right now.

Spurs laid out the template last season on what not to do when you sell your superstar.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

the brodge the first liverpool manager to not win a trophy in their first 4 years since 1960.

their transfers have been a disaster. pure and simple. going fro suarez to mario is possibly one of the worst blunders i can think of in the market. EVERYONE knew it wouldn't work. did it anyways.

lovren is another expensive mistake. guy has no excuse. he's not new to the league, he's not young, he's just insanely rubbish.

markovic has shown bits and pieces, playing him in a wing back role really hasn't helped him in the slightest. needs work on this all round game.

lamber was signed cos he's a fan. laughable.

moreno defensively has been shocker after shocker. runs really fast.

can and lallana have potential, but can really does need to be played as a defensive enforcer, not as a ball playing defender. this is where lovren's awfulness is costing them.

they've gone from suarez's 31 goals in the league to sterling being top scorer with 7. inexcusable when you consider they had 75 mil to play with. lacazette, jackson martinez, bacca, icardi just a few who could've been swayed.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Completely forgot about Laca and Bacca. Both would have been terrific for this Liverpool side.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

We don't pay big wages. That's the problem imo.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I remember everyone here got mad at me when I said we had won the FA Cup after the 4th round. But I think everyone will agree with me know that we have indeed won the FA Cup.

Also worth noting that Balotelli at 15M was a steal. Rodgers just failed to get the best out of him because he's a fraud of a manager.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I will still go out on a limb and say what I've said from the start of the season. our situation was not like Spurs. Whether we let Suarez go or not a lot of these new signings would have had to come in regardless considering we had a major lack of depth going into the champions league. Not using that as an excuse but stating how it is 

That being said the only signings who really showed any potential was Can and Lallana which is a shame. Part of our issue that many people are forgetting though is that like Destiny said the new owners are very anti high wages. They said from day one they rather get a decent player on 50-60k a week than a really good player and pay then 100,000+ a week. It sucks but that's the reality of the club we have so from there Rodgers doesn't have much to work with. It's all well and good blaming just him but he's not the only person at fault with our transfer system. 

Still he does have a poor track record and a lot of the guys he bought I.e. Lovren and Balo should really be doing a lot better than they have.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Can is a really good player, but whatever Rodgers is doing playing him at the back is a mystery to me. He should be the lynch-pin of your midfield.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Joel said:


> Well done, Bamford :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Seabs and I both said that Liverpool were doing a bad job in the transfer market, while you were saying the Balotelli deal was excellent and crazy Rush thought your summer transfers were fine and thought the squad was as good as Arsenal's. You tried to replace one of the best player's in the world with potential. Doesn't work like that and it was so transparent how your season was going to end up.


You watch your whore mouth son (also iirc i was talking about our depth compared to Arsenal :evil) I like the Can, Moreno and Lallana trades. Lambert has been totally mismanaged by Rodgers. I don't care who you are, you're not going to have much of an impact playing 5 mins off the bench at the end of a game with intermittent games here and there. Lallana has unfortunately had a shit run with injuries. Markovic seems to take one step forward, 3 back (and 2 off to either side). Shows flashes of great stuff followed by horrendous play. Balotelli has been a shit signing which i said would happen at the time. Having said that i think he's another that has been mismanaged a fair bit. Yes he's had some injuries but no striker does well popping up irregularly. While Sturridge was injured Rodgers needed to bite the bullet and play Lambert or Balo (or even fucking Borini) up front. Instead we've left them on the bench while Sterling continually wastes chances when playing as a striker. Manquillo disappeared for some reason which was a shame, Lovren has been very hit or miss. He started off well and then fell in a bundle. 

At this point I just want Flanno back (and i'm still annoyed we sold Suso) :mj2

also beyond annoyed Origi is coming next season. Hated the signing at the time, hate it even more now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Suso :moyes1. The fact that we sold him hurts so so bad. 

The main issue with Balo as well is that whenever he did get a chance Rodgers decided to use him as a loan striker which was never gonna work considering balo is a lazy ass striker. He needed someone up with him and rarely ever got it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Joel said:


> I'm pretty sure Seabs and I both said that Liverpool were doing a bad job in the transfer market, while you were saying the Balotelli deal was excellent and crazy Rush thought your summer transfers were fine and thought the squad was as good as Arsenal's. You tried to replace one of the best player's in the world with potential. Doesn't work like that and it was so transparent how your season was going to end up.


Like a fool I was actually one of the people here who said the Balo deal wouldn't be a complete blunder. I was dead fucking wrong, of course, but at the time, given they had money to play with, it looked like it could've worked on some level. It's all been comically bad, though. I don't mind being wrong about it. 

Also, it's been mentioned, but it needs to be taken into consideration that they probably did try and go for better than they got and those players (probably) just weren't interested in going. Rodgers can talk about Alexis and his wife preferring the scenery in London to Liverpool, but Liverpool also just sold their best player and replaced him with Ricky Lambert (not REPLACED replaced, but you know what I mean). United could still attract players because they had one terrible season in five. Liverpool probably couldn't because they had one great season in five. They needed another season like that before realistically going for guys like Alexis.



Impolite said:


> I remember everyone here got mad at me when I said we had won the FA Cup after the 4th round. But I think everyone will agree with me know that we have indeed won the FA Cup.


No, we haven't. Stop saying shit like this.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Chelsea linked to Icardi. I'm sure he's good and all but I want to see Bamford get a go next season. Don't think it will happen though, sadly. We hardly rotate. Bamford recently said he wants to play for Chelsea but he doesn't want to be there to warm the bench. He'd also probably be third choice.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Seluk again for for the 'Tool of the Summer' award.. fuck that guy.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Impolite said:


> But I think everyone will agree with me know that we have indeed won the FA Cup.


Nothing quite like a cocky Arsenal fan :mj4


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Destiny said:


> We don't pay big wages. That's the problem imo.


Jordan Horrenderson has just signed a £100K per week deal, Gerrard earns around £150K per week, Glen Johnson is earning just under £100K per week too. Sterling has also been offered £100K per week.

Suarez's last contract saw him earn up to £200K per week.

Liverpool pay big wages and could have easily paid for a great striker. Only problem was nobody wanted to go there :lelbron2


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



haribo said:


> Nothing quite like a cocky Arsenal fan :mj4


Especially one that can't make the difference between 'know' and 'now'...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Holy fuck, the fade on that LeBron smilie. My goodness gracious. 

Also y'all are shitting me if you're trying to make me believe Glen Johnson is on a hunner k a week. That can't be true talk.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Brendan Rodgers claiming there is nobody better than him to lead Liverpool :ha


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> Holy fuck, the fade on that LeBron smilie. My goodness gracious.
> 
> Also y'all are shitting me if you're trying to make me believe Glen Johnson is on a hunner k a week. That can't be true talk.


I wouldn't be surprised if it's closer to hunner twenty


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Kiz thoughts on the possibility of Rafa coming to City? I'm all for it. There's been so much lying and cheating recently we need someone to lay down the fachts.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Well, with the latest news of Chelsea playing in Sydney, that's a hell of a lot of teams playing in Australia this year.

Liverpool play in Adelaide and Brisbane. 

Chelsea and Tottenham play in Sydney.

Manchester City play in Melbourne.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

villarreal are playing in adelaide and i believe brisbane too. on top of roma and real madrid in melbourne and i think sydney

and im already bracing for fachtsman. deep cup runs and 6th in the league. the guy can't do it in the league, and putting ourselves in a position to retain a league title should be the first thing we look to do. we already have a very shit record with transfers over the last couple of years and rafa won't help with that either. he has the most expensive striker in italy and is likely to miss the cl spots. great endorsement that is. i'd rather keep pelle in that case.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591658207975702530
no idea about the reliability of the German source, but would be surprised to see it happen, could be considered a risk having only played 19 league games in the last 2 years


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

ill be in adelaide for the Liverpool @Kiz

are you gonna rock a adelaide jersey


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591680101718294529
Sky Germany also reporting it, says contract will be signed at the weekend


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

united sure loves their fatties. 

if arsenal win this weekend (doubt it), then they'll probably take the remaining matches as well. 81 points on the year. win final 13 or so matches.

finish 7 points back. 

typical arsenal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*










Another high rated player for Fifa 16, and in the end, isn't that all that matters?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I thought the game Sunday was at the Bridge, oh well. Not overly fussed. I think Zouma will be the closer in midfield again since he did a great job there against United, and I think against Liverpool in the COC. We will probably play the same way as against United, and try to set up a counter involving Hazard. A draw would be a great result even, but I'd like to push for a win so we can just win the league by Wednesday. Costa is apparently a wildcard and may end up being in the squad Sunday, and if not Mou says he will definitely be ready for Leicester. Somehow Remy is now taking longer to recover than Costa.

If we do wrap the league up early, we should be giving Cuadrado, Zouma, Luis, Cech etc. games for the remainder of the season, there would be no reason not to. Hopefully Costa can come back in time and still take the golden boot, just so City can RIP in piss with nothing.

I hope Fabregas is good against Arsenal. If I were him, I'd be real motivated to perform well.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Gündogan :hmm:, can you please just buy Hummels already LVG?

Just for the record I believe Gündogan would be a very good signing if he could keep fit, but defense is first priority.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Gundogan would be a rather strange signing.

He hasn't and might not get back to the player he was before his injury when he was one of the best around. Just looks a little bit slower with everything he does. United is the last place in the world a player with injury problems should end up. He'll probably play like 5 games and retire.

Amazing player at his best though. His performance against Madrid 2 years ago was as good as it gets.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591728815870758912
can't see him staying, think my first choice to replace him would be Lloris, already proven in the premier league, but would probably cost a bit


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Irish Jet said:


> Gundogan would be a rather strange signing.
> 
> He hasn't and might not get back to the player he was before his injury when he was one of the best around. Just looks a little bit slower with everything he does. United is the last place in the world a player with injury problems should end up.


At least he'll have lots of company in the medical room at United :shrug


----------



## Vader

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

That keeper we have on the bench is quite good. You know like one of the best before he left Barca.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I'd give Valdes a chance before getting absolutely rinsed for Lloris, who I bet we'd end up paying more than Madrid will for De Gea.

Hope that potential Gundogan deal is a sign that we're getting shit done early. I'd expect Clyne, Depay and Hummels to be the main targets. I'd be delighted with that.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I'd leave Man Utd too if I was De Gea. First chance I got.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591728815870758912
> can't see him staying, think my first choice to replace him would be Lloris, already proven in the premier league, but would probably cost a bit


A swap for Bale or Madrid can ut. Ah who am I kidding? Madrid will have both of them next season.

Valdes would be an acceptable replacement IMO, just need to find a decent back up. I'll miss David though :jose


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Rockhead said:


> I thought the game Sunday was at the Bridge, oh well. Not overly fussed. I think Zouma will be the closer in midfield again since he did a great job there against United, and I think against Liverpool in the COC. We will probably play the same way as against United, and try to set up a counter involving Hazard. A draw would be a great result even, but I'd like to push for a win so we can just win the league by Wednesday. Costa is apparently a wildcard and may end up being in the squad Sunday, and if not Mou says he will definitely be ready for Leicester. Somehow Remy is now taking longer to recover than Costa.
> 
> If we do wrap the league up early, we should be giving Cuadrado, Zouma, Luis, Cech etc. games for the remainder of the season, there would be no reason not to. Hopefully Costa can come back in time and still take the golden boot, just so City can RIP in piss with nothing.
> 
> I hope Fabregas is good against Arsenal. If I were him, I'd be real motivated to perform well.


I don't think Arsenal is a game for Zouma in midfield. It's ok against Fellaini or when he has a clear man to mark (Eriksen in the cup final). But against Arsenal's fluent midfield it could be a problem. Ramires' mobility will be more useful deep in midfield in this game.

I'm expecting:

Courtois
Ivanovic Cahill Terry Azpi
Ramires Matic
Willian Fabregas Hazard
Drogba​
If Costa is back then that's great for us. But he should only play if he's 100%.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

De Gea is a cunt.

/Fickle.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

what is it, 20 games in 2 years fir gundogan and walking calamity hummels?

rodders and savic mk2 :brodgers


----------



## Goku

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Gundo for 30 mil oddly enough seems a good deal for both sides. Good money for a player that only has 1 year left on his contract and a proper midfielder who could eat the prem alive if he stays fit (I think he will; the back injury hasn't been a factor since he returned really, but he needs to not be overplayed).

I suppose this means Hummels and Reus will stay put unless crazy money is offered.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

€30m is about £21.5m now which decent fee really. Bvb couldn't say no with that type fee for a player who prob wants out this summer & has only 1 year left on his current contract. 

As long as Gundogan can stay fit & prove over his back problems then it's cracking signing for us. I do have worries about physical side of pl & raw power & pace of this league here for him. Yet to know if Gundogan can keep going over course of a whole season & even if play 90mins full on for run of couple months without any kind of dip in his fitness. Know scouting team asked for all info about his injury & wanted kept in loop about everything & since has returned to playing I dont think back injury has flared up anymore? 

I loved the pre injuried Gundogan. Now that there was some cm player. In 12-13 I thought he was superb especially those 2 games in the SF v Real Madrid. If he ever does that again for us now then next season is a lot for us to look forward to. Lvg said wanted dynamic cm & I actually get this signing if Gundogan can redo what doing before injury anyway. Gundogan a playmaker from deeper cm role but got passing range to find anyone on pitch long or short & tempo to dictate/control the match. That's the key here Carrick & blind sit both boss game especially Carrick but can't do what did from 2006 to 2010 when got forward more know plays deeper & Herrera isn't like that more link up box to box man hence why found hard control game & dicate pace & tempo game v Chelsea not role can play whilst Gundogan can control game from box to box styled game doesn't just sit as likes go forward its why I think lvg wanted strootman but had look elsewhere for similar player of that kind as both fit the description. 

I Know Gundogan can push on more when advances & at bvb thought at best when Bender in cm sitting alongside him allowing Gundogan to go forward more in a 4-2-3-1 shape but with us he will have more freedom to attack & defend in 4-3-3 shape 

blind/Carrick 
Herrera Gundogan

Lvg likes 6 (the sitter), a 8 (box to box runner) & 10 (creative focus) in 3 cm players with that 3 basically got Herrera & Gundogan who can both play the 8 role or both 10 roles together or switch roles up even during a match but I also think Gundogan may be someone who can replace Carrick in CdM in long term 

Gundogan
Herrera Felliani 

Just switch it up if say need include felliani in a game & blind say is injuried & Carrick now 34 can't keep relying on guy as much as we do so need more rest from next season. 

Lvg likes options in his team & players who can play different roles in his team as well & Gundogan fits that idea well. All concern are about his fitness but if his over that & get him going then from be going having none existent cm just about 2 years ago (bar Carrick) to having the quality cm options in no time at all. 

I imagine we will try to wrap up as many deals as we can as quickly as we can this summer so that every single one of our new players are with us on first day on pre season so I'm expecting a 2007 & 2010 styled transfer window where bang bang bang & got in all new players ASAP & no need make rash large decisions when comes to end of transfer window & use that time to sell off our undeed players then.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Man United should really just raid Dortmund for Hummels as well. United are money! :fergie


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

West Brom/Liverpool might have just played the most boring 45mins of football this season


----------



## Andre

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> West Brom/Liverpool might have just played the most boring 45mins of football this season


Burnley/Leicester says hello.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Glad i put that tenner on Newcastle to go down last weekend at 40/1


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

West Brom/Liverpool might have just played the most boring 90mins of football this season


----------



## Vader

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Cos you're shit.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Leicester are a spawny set of fuckers. Had possibly the luckiest 60 seconds of football you'll ever see from Taylor hitting the post with his pen and Heaton messing up for the goal.

Two absolutely terrible teams. If Leicester stay up it's only because there are about five legit championship standard squads in the league.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Leicester City are definitely going to do a Fulham style great escape, fair play to them :clap


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

just got home

hows the city/villa match? worth a watch?


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Poor Aston Villa :jose


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I don't think Brendao could have given less of a shit today.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

not sure on Gundogan if it's true, fantastic player but injury record lately is worrying

also fuck off Madrid, why cant they just leave David alone? :jay


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

GYLFI has had some season. 8 goals and 10 assists is some return. Another guy with a better POTY case than 2 month wonder Coutinho.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Stop hating on Big Phil pls 

Leicester channeling their inner Wigan is pretty funny to see. Probably don't deserve to stay up but no doubt will considering how shit the likes of QPR and Burnley truly are.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I would like Burnley to stay up but they are goners.

QPR are utter horseshit apart from Charlie Austin and deserve to go down. Although they will probably be back up for the 16/17 season, the ultimate YoYo team at the moment.

Interesting to see who takes the last relegation spot :hmm:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

My gut says Hull. It's really between them, Leicester and Sunderland and I can't help but feel that Hull will be the unlucky one of the three. Would prefer Sunderland to go down though as I reckon it will do more good than harm. Help rejuvenate the team more than anything.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



CamillePunk said:


> I don't think Brendao could have given less of a shit today.


He said you guys were "excellent" and "outstanding".


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

PL @PFA Team of the Year - De Gea; Ivanovic, Terry, Cahill, Bertrand; Hazard, Matic, Coutinho, Sanchez; Kane, Costa #SSNHQ 

ivanovic, cahill and coutinho is great banter. no kun either is ridiculous


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Coutinho :lol

Hope Newcastle go down. Ashley deserves it. They all deserve it. Justice for horses.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



CGS said:


> My gut says Hull. It's really between them, Leicester and Sunderland and I can't help but feel that Hull will be the unlucky one of the three. Would prefer Sunderland to go down though as I reckon it will do more good than harm. Help rejuvenate the team more than anything.


I've left both Newcastle & WBA off this list as reckon both just earned enough points now to stay up regardless of both sides remaining fixtures (well WBA prob have anyway...)

Aston villa remaining fixtures in order - 

Everton home
West Ham home 
Southampton away 
Burnley home 

Aston villa are not out of trouble just yet but I reckon have enough to stay up as got players in side to create & now benteke scoring again now. Just think have enough stay clear of bottom 3 over next few weeks. Don't think go down. See games in that list above where can get wins under their belt. 

Hull remaining fixtures in order -

Liverpool home
Arsenal home 
Burnley home
Spurs away 
Man Utd home

Hull think actually have a decent team & some good players in that team as well but amount injuries they have had has wrecked their season from the very start. But looking at those last 5 games. That's a really tough run in. Whenever I've seen Hull though this season when have big games or face one big teams. I always been left with the feeling actually played well yet not won that game. So oddly maybe not worst thing having facing big teams like that. What think was important they beat palace away yesterday so have some kind momentum heading into Liverpool game at home who themselves look like want season over with so might be perfect time for Hull take them on really. 

If Hull can get through a season without to many injuries & just tweak team bit more then think next season could be around bottom half/mid table area. Even though fixtures look tricky I think will just & I mean just stay up. 

Leicester remaining fixtures in order -

Chelsea home
Newcastle home
Southampton home
Sunderland away 
QPR home 

Leicester have all momentum & remaining games are lot nicer then others & always that one side at bottom who hit that purple patch at end of the season & stay up & that looks like Leicester this season. Weird thing is actaully played well all season whilst never winning & impressive how managed still believe & fight like are doing now after all disappoints had when played well yet always lost. 

Sunderland remaining fixtures in order -

Southampton home
Everton away 
Leicester home 
Arsenal away 
Chelsea away 

Agree about Sunderland though, that current team needs a proper rebuild & manager who can get rid the deadwood in squad & make a decent team that can be Premier league main stay side for season after season like a Swansea or Stoke & go from there. Just can't defend & all teams face now that Sunderland open game up all got to is wait hit them on break & game over. Sadly for their fans I think Sunderland will fall just short & get relegated. 

Burnley remaining fixtures in order -

West Ham home
Hull away 
Stoke home
Aston villa away

Burnley to me hit the wall. Can't buy a win & strikers have stopped scoring whilst they are letting in to many cheap goals at very worst Time of the season. What is now the issue after lost v Leicester is Burnley now 5 points behind 17th but have a decent last 4 games left. To big a mountain to climb now this late on in season for me. Sadly I Reckon Burnley are going down Along with Sunderland. 

QPR remaining fixtures in order -

Liverpool away
Man city away 
Newcastle home
Leicester away

QPR themselves let in far many goals & give away to many easy goals at that. You can't keep relying on Austin & Zamora all season long like have done needed more that & needed have solid foundation that when having tough ride in games look like keeping clean sheets instead hit self destruct button to many times. Next 2 away games are huge hurdle in their way & 4 points behind 17th before heading into those next 2 games. QPR are Poor team with so many holes in it just like Sunderland they also need a rebuild & need proper manager sort that team out & get rid of utter crap in it & build something decent there. Maybe being relegated will see them do that.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

*Ivanovic, Cahill and Coutinho is top class banter. Also shows the standard of defending in the League these days. Aguero missing out is harsh but not like Kane and Costa aren't deserving either. Of course Aguero could go on a storm in the last month and make the awards look stupid. Why of why do we do awards before the end of the season.*


----------



## M-Diggedy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I think the two striker slots in the team of the year are perfectly justifiable tbh.

But even as a Liverpool fan having Coutinho in there is laughable.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Any of the three strikers are worthy. Ivanovic and Cahill being in it is laughable. Coutinho being in it is bad too, but we knew about this weeks ago when he was nominated for POTY.

Seabs is right about how silly it is being sorted before the end of the season.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

We're the new Arsenal. So dreadful against the counter, couldn't deal with set pieces. Tons of possession with nothing to show for it. Fellaini had to score.

They have us by the balls here and look like scoring every time they go forward. Could be a hammering.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Everton despite looking nervous at times have grown into the match and the first goal gave them a lot of confidence. We've been shocking since the second goal and the defence has been woeful. Herrera has been the only good player for me. Blind, Young, Rooney, Fellaini, Mata have been poor. Our passing has been crisp but we either screw up the final part of our attack with a misplaced pass or have a tame effort on the Everton goal. Even if we lose this I'm still confident we'll get 4th. Would be nice to take a point though.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

The ref is giving us fuck all though. Fellaini will get sent off if he stays on.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Atrocious second half performance, the players just never turned up. We reverted back to the dull, slow, sideways zombie football and we simply deserved nothing from the game. Time to bounce back against West Brom. I'm not worried about top 4 as we'll still achieve that, just disappointed with the poor performance. Would have been nice to get 2nd place over the weekend though.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

It's gonna be horrible, Chelsea are gonna beat us without even having a fit striker. And why has Wenger put Rambo on the wing again? He's useless out there, he can't beat a man, and he doesn't offer any protection defensively. At least in the middle, he can catch people unawares with a late run into the box. Put him next to Coq and we'd be better off.


----------



## BMFozzy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Foreshadowed said:


> Atrocious second half performance, the players just never turned up. We reverted back to the dull, slow, sideways zombie football and we simply deserved nothing from the game. Time to bounce back against West Brom. I'm not worried about top 4 as we'll still achieve that, just disappointed with the poor performance. Would have been nice to get 2nd place over the weekend though.


I thought we defended well today and didn't think United threatened us at all. Apart from last season under Moyes, I think thats the worst I've seen United play at Goodison. Hopefully you bounce back next week with a win (don't want the other lot getting top 4).


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

The only good thing to come out of that game was Rooney's injury.

Dreadful performance. The 2nd half was dire. We need to give up on Falcao already and every time Di Maria comes on we effectively have 10 men. He's an embarrassment and we should fuck him off at the first opportunity. 

McNair was brutally exposed and Valencia reverted to his earlier performances as a right back. De Gea and Smalling done nothing to help the young players out though and it was panic stations every time Everton came forward. Jones is twice the defender Smalling is and I'm not sure where this recent love in for Smalling is coming from.

Really lucky that Liverpool drew or we'd be under serious pressure.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*










I'm genuinely perplexed as to how that's not a penalty.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

As long as Arsene Wenger is manager, we will never beat a Mourinho side, he doesn't have the tactical nous to break through their brick wall. Please retire Arsene.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

terrible performance, move up to 2nd. exceptional weekend for us


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

It's not just Wenger many of the top sides have trouble breaking this Chelsea down. Its horrible to watch, especially for neutrals but its effective. These are the tougher games, we are missing a key striker, most practical thing to do is buck it down and get a point against a very in form team. Mou (and Chelsea) don't care if it wins them titles. Players are also probably really tired; its been a long season and they don't get rotation often. Just need two wins now. Need to win against Leicester, and just go all out the fixture after.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Chelsea are unreal in games like this. Obviously I hate Terry to death, but the guy's a fucking phenom. Chelsea also should've had a penalty. As soon as it happened I had my head in my hands because I thought for sure Oliver was giving it. Whatever. Decent point, I guess. And still a game in hand over City. Could've been worse.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

People will talk about Chelsea not entertaining, but we was probably playing the best stuff in the league for the first half of the season. Unfortunately, our "pretty" style heavily relies on the front six pressing the opposition high. These guys have barely been rotated this season which is poor squad management on Mourinho. So they're far too tired to press and their passing is erratic. It just wouldn't work. So Mourinho has gone to what he knows and trusts and is just making sure we get over the line now. We NEED to win the league this year. Doesn't matter how, it just needs to be done.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

*Jose teams in big games are as brutal to play against as they are to watch. Lel at no penalty on Ospina. Keepers literally get away with so much shit outfield players don't. So often they'll clatter players in the area off the ball like that and nothing happens. Moment an outfield player even jumps for a ball within touching distance of them and it's a foul on them. The funniest part is if Monreal does that to Oscar then there's greater outrage over it not being a penalty for some reason.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*










Fucking joke how reliant we are on him. The whole teams falls to pieces without him, every single cunting time.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

no, 62.5% of the time


----------



## obby

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

we need a Carrick regen STAT

Why must life not work like fifa


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

i made the terrible mistake of watching a chelsea derby today, so painful to the eyes


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Another defeat at Goodison fpalm

It's been 1-0, 2-0 and now 3-0 in the last 3 seasons, if that is anything to go by then it's gonna be even uglier there next season.


----------



## BMFozzy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Zico said:


> Another defeat at Goodison fpalm
> 
> It's been 1-0, 2-0 and now 3-0 in the last 3 seasons, if that is anything to go by then it's gonna be even uglier there next season.


Don't worry, next season there'll be no Lukaku or Mirallas. Kone will be leading the attack, all our ageing players will be even slower and have less reaction time (Timmy Tourettes) and Tom Cleverly will be our playmaker.


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Kiz said:


> no, 62.5% of the time


it doesn't work like that


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



BMFozzy said:


> Don't worry, next season there'll be no Lukaku or Mirallas. Kone will be leading the attack, all our ageing players will be even slower and have less reaction time (Timmy Tourettes) and Tom Cleverly will be our playmaker.


I agree Mirallas could be a way on to better things but I would be surprised if Lukaku was away. He hasn't exactly done much this season to attract the big clubs.


----------



## BMFozzy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Zico said:


> I agree Mirallas could be a way on to better things but I would be surprised if Lukaku was away. He hasn't exactly done much this season to attract the big clubs.


Mirallas annoys me because he's injured half the season and then complains that he isn't playing for a champions league club. 

I agree on Lukaku not doing much but his agent's sprouting how he's better than Costa (I'll have what he's having) so it wouldn't surprise me if he tries to find him a new club in the summer. If he does go we certainly won't get the money back we paid for him.


----------



## obby

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

2 goals for the little pea vs Celta Vigo.

LVG I'm begging you.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Rugrat said:


> it doesn't work like that


you dont say


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*










not so subtle troll from sky


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Lampard needs to quickly get four more assists.










What a beautiful man :mj2


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Kiz said:


> you dont say


I do say


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



obby said:


> 2 goals for the little pea vs Celta Vigo.
> 
> LVG I'm begging you.


I miss Chicharito so much :jose


----------



## obby

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*






MAN CITY LEGEND


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Gutless


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Brucie, you brilliant bastard.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

They played like I have felt about this season. Apathetic. 

Inb4 Rodgers says we were outstanding


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

We're so dismal. Go back to a 3-5-2.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I hope liverpool improve and manage to get themselves europa footy.

:brodgers


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

villa need to pick up wins and not let the final distract them


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Nobody better for the job :brodgers

Keep up the good work, Brendan (Y)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Didn't Brendao recently say that Liverpool will challenge for the title next season? Good luck with that m9.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Hank Scorpio, you have a wonderful username. Unfortunately the team you support is utter wank and it'll cost you that username.

I'm currently taking suggestions as to what hank's new name should be.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Vader said:


> Hank Scorpio, you have a wonderful username. Unfortunately the team you support is utter wank and it'll cost you that username.
> 
> I'm currently taking suggestions as to what hank's new name should be.


It ain't over 'til it's over.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I think it should be Scorpio hank


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

# 2 Manchester United Fan


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Thom Yorke said:


> villa need to pick up wins and not let the final distract them


Sherwood is a good manager, I'm sure he'll be able to keep the players focused to accomplish the task in hand at securing Premier League survival. Burnley and QPR are basically goners, I think the last relegation spot is probably going to be taken by either Leicester, Sunderland or Newcastle.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Liverpool :lmao

well done Brucie :clap


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Chelsea score 3 goals but Leicester fans still chant "Boring, boring Chelsea" :jose


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Zico said:


> Chelsea score 3 goals but Leicester fans still chant "Boring, boring Chelsea" :jose


It was the Chelsea fans chanting it.

Just 3 more points to go :trips5


----------



## Curry

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Pardewmania is bound to run wild at the weekend to stop us winning the title. Just imagine how smug he'll be.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Joel said:


> It was the Chelsea fans chanting it.
> 
> Just 3 more points to go :trips5


Oops, pardon my ignorance :bush


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Curry said:


> Pardewmania is bound to run wild at the weekend to stop us winning the title. Just imagine how smug he'll be.


Nah. He's had his customary win against us this season. So now he'll do as usual and lay down at the Bridge. Cannot fucking wait. Although I'll probably miss it as I'll be travelling to Scotland around that time.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*






He is such a fucking prick. Dripping in arrogance :lmao


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

That's not the first time he's done something like that is it? Definitely remember watching some presser from him a while ago where he went off at one of the journos about something silly.

I kind of like him though. He's arrogant but it's so over the top it's great, like he's parodying himself.

EDIT






The guy is obviously a straight-up cunt and doesn't care who knows it. Totally unabashed :banderas


----------



## Andre

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

That one was great too :lmao

Yeah I won't lie, I kind of like him too. He's like a vicious yet eloquent drill sergeant version of a Mike Bassett type soap opera. The thing that gets me the most is that self satisfied way he closes his eye lids and points his head forward when he's making a disdainful comment.

An absolute bastard, but you can't help but laugh.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Game was nervy for a long time but thank fuck for that win. First half was not very good from us. Cech's save was fantastic. Kind of a nice thing that Courtois has a minor injury, because Cech is still a great keeper, and deserved a start before the season finished. Thought we responded well to going down, Ivanovic made an excellent run to set up Drogba. Goal aside Drogba kept giving the ball away, which was frustrating. Ramires strike was great, about time he fucking hit the target. Willian was immense I thought. He is pacy, and when he uses it in a counterattack he can be a real threat. Its something he has improved on since last season. Quiet game for Mr. PFA, but he can go on early vacation at this point. Its sort of nice to see Mourinho's old boys Terry and Drogba scoring here.

I hope to win Sunday in front of our fans, but there isn't that much pressure now. I think we need just two points now, and Chelsea will surely accomplish that. Form has dropped since Christmas, but at least Mourinho has cautiously taken us to the finish line (well not yet). There is still room for improvement next season. Squad is good but is not a killing European side, need improvements to go for a good CL run again. And also Mou needs to start believing in rotation. That way guys like Matic and Cesc can stay fresh and won't drop in form at vital points.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Think we played way better in the second half. Feel the players were a bit complacent in the opening 45. Hate seeing Drogba start tbh. Almost see him as an opposition player in a Chelsea kit the way he gives the ball away. Confident about Saturday, but about time we win in a convincing manner.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Green Light said:


> That's not the first time he's done something like that is it? Definitely remember watching some presser from him a while ago where he went off at one of the journos about something silly.
> 
> I kind of like him though. He's arrogant but it's so over the top it's great, like he's parodying himself.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is obviously a straight-up cunt and doesn't care who knows it. Totally unabashed :banderas


I hope Leicester get relegated just for the post match Pearson melt down :mark:


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

*Pearson is so odd. Like it actually makes me uncomfortable watching him in interviews with how weird he is. That in isolation was pretty scary but it's happened on an almost monthly basis this season. He really does make me feel uncomfortable. He could turn out to be a serial killer and I wouldn't be shocked one bit.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Diego Costa ruled out for tomorrow, and probably the rest of the season. Its worrying that he has spent a good portion of the season being enamored by this hamstring injury. When he's fit, he's great but we need to look into another striker to play when he's out. Remy could be that option, but not entirely sure.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Rockhead said:


> Diego Costa ruled out for tomorrow, and probably the rest of the season. Its worrying that he has spent a good portion of the season being enamored by this hamstring injury. When he's fit, he's great but we need to look into another striker to play when he's out. Remy could be that option, but not entirely sure.


enamoured?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

:woah

I can't even remember what word I was going for.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594192072107794432
great news, talented youngster hopefully he gets some minutes before the end of the season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Rockhead said:


> Diego Costa ruled out for tomorrow, and probably the rest of the season. Its worrying that he has spent a good portion of the season being enamored by this hamstring injury. When he's fit, he's great but we need to look into another striker to play when he's out. Remy could be that option, but not entirely sure.


It's cause he was rushed back for the CL final, then rushed to the World Cup. Thankfully now he will get a nice long rest and the muscle can finally relax and get stronger. I have no doubt he'd have banged in over 25 goals in the Prem if he wasn't hampered.

We do need another solid choice next season. And unfortunately, that cannot be Remy. It's a shame because I really like Remy, but there's no point of him being here when he seems to have a knack of getting injured the same time as Costa. Your 'secondary' striker, needs to be in top shape for when he is called upon and Remy hasn't been.

We should sell him and then try to get Benteke who now seems to have got over his serious injury. He's not injury prone (just had a big injury), he's the perfect type of player to replace Drogba as the player to play with his back to goal and just bully other players and he knows the league and has been a success in the league. However, I don't think he would want to be a 25-30 appearance (with half of them probably being as a sub) player and I cannot blame him. But in a perfect world - Costa, Benteke and Bamford would be what I'd like to see next season.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594192072107794432
> great news, talented youngster hopefully he gets some minutes before the end of the season.


Why can't De Gea just do the same? :jose


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

big wraps on kelechi over the week. scored vs chelsea in his first game in forever then scored a few days later vs leicester. probably someone we should be looking to potentially have as a 4th striker next season, particularly after his incredibly impressive pre season. probably would've gotten minutes when we had no strikers either, as pozo isn't really a striker. no sure if he has the strength to match it in the league yet but he's quite huge for youth level.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

He's not a potentially impressive player until he's had a loan spell at Vittesse, Kix.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

i dont think our aim is to ruin his career


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594058531139092480


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> enamoured?


Enamor vs. enamour?


----------



## Goku

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Razor King said:


> Enamor vs. enamour?


no


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Joel said:


> We do need another solid choice next season. And unfortunately, that cannot be Remy. It's a shame because I really like Remy, but there's no point of him being here when he seems to have a knack of getting injured the same time as Costa. Your 'secondary' striker, needs to be in top shape for when he is called upon and Remy hasn't been.
> 
> We should sell him and then try to get Benteke who now seems to have got over his serious injury. He's not injury prone (just had a big injury), he's the perfect type of player to replace Drogba as the player to play with his back to goal and just bully other players and he knows the league and has been a success in the league. However, I don't think he would want to be a 25-30 appearance (with half of them probably being as a sub) player and I cannot blame him. But in a perfect world - Costa, Benteke and Bamford would be what I'd like to see next season.



According to The Sun, Chelsea would give 20M € + Remy for Lacazette, Lyon striker and current best scorer in ligue 1. Now as a Lyon fan, I'd say "please, back the hell off" :laugh:. Don't know if it's serious though.


----------



## obby

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

http://www.qpr.co.uk//news/article/rio-ferdinand-wife-rebecca-ferdinand-2435616.aspx

This is really out of nowhere. I feel sick


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Damn that's horrible news  

She leaves behind 3 young children. Absolutely tragic.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

That's shitty news to wake up to today. Cancer a fucking ugly bitch that deserves to get the shit kicked out of it. But My thoughts go out to Rio, his family, friends & loved ones. 

Way lvg speaking about Di Maria at press conference yesterday a I wonder if his starting today? 

Ddg 
Toni McNair smalling blind 
Herrera 
Di Maria felllaini 
Mata Rooney young 

Subs - Jones Rojo Valdez Adnan Falcao RvP & pereira


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Very sad news about Rio's wife. All the best to their family.



Bad Gone said:


> According to The Sun, Chelsea would give 20M € + Remy for Lacazette, Lyon striker and current best scorer in ligue 1. Now as a Lyon fan, I'd say "please, back the hell off" :laugh:. Don't know if it's serious though.


Lacazette would be another great choice. Very adaptable player too, so he could get games on the flanks as well, which means he wouldn't be solely dependant on Costa not playing.

But it's from the Sun, so you don't have to worry about it happening.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Poor woman, 35 is no age. Horrible stuff.

On a lighter note....










Please Jebus, let this be real.


----------



## Drago

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Awful news, RIP. Thoughts are with Rio and his family.

Great game by The Foxes today, on the other hand Ashley needs GTFO - Newcastle will not move forward with their current shitty owner.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Really wish Newcastle had been this shit from the start/other clubs had been less shit. Shell of what they were. Which wasn't good enough either way.

Keegan has forever made me hate the gimps.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

awful news about Rio's wife, such a tragedy at a young age

hoping to see a marked improvement today, wouldn't mind Valdes getting a game in goal either at some stage

DDG

Valencia Smalling Rojo Blind

Herrera Fellaini Di Maria

Mata Rooney Young


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Hopefully United can get the win later on. It would be nice to see us sitting in 2nd place even though it probably wouldn't last too long. There better be a massive improvement from last weeks horror show at Goodison.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594521277626322944
50 million please (its the going rate for little shits who play for Liverpool and can't score easy goals :evil)


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Ddg 
Toni smalling McNair blind 
Herrera 
Rooney fellaini 
Mata RvP Young 

Subs - Jones Blackett Falcao Adnan Pereira Di Maria & Valdez 

So let's get this right Jones who been out less then RvP has been can't get back into 11 over McNair who didnt have great game last week v Everton yet RvP who been out main team since Feb can get into 11 again over Falcao but also over Rooney as no9 soon as his back available .......?

WBA just going sit back & defend deep & narrow like crazy just as tried at Man city few weeks ago & hit us on break & go direct whenever get the ball. Best way break down compacted teams is to play ball fast & go down flanks so why is RvP starting up top & our most dynamic cf deeper & have no pace down flanks? Surely Di Maria useful bet in this side in game like today & unlike last week v Everton his crosses he can aim for target man in box in Fellaini today.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> no


Explain.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Newcastle are in deep, deep, shite right now. Need the planets and stars to align a bit, but if Hull beat Burnley, Sunderland beat Leicester, Leicester beat QPR, Villa beat Burnley and Newcastle only pick up one more point, they could go down on goal difference. Obviously there are other ways it could happen, but that's probably the most realistic route, considering Hull and Sunderland's fixtures. Regardless of what happens, the next few weeks should make for a cracking relegation battle.

If Mike Ashley isn't busting a gut to find a proper manager for the closing three games, then he's an even bigger mong than previously suspected, although I'm not sure if there are any decent managers available who would take up such a risk. A possible relegation on the CV in exchange for a zero hour contract doesn't seem like the best exchange :evil


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Terrible news to hear about Rio's wife, RIP. Kinda puts things into perspective.


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

RIP


----------



## Goku

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Razor King said:


> Explain.


costa being enamoured by his injuries doesn't make sense.

(unless he actually is enamoured by his injuries).


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

It amazes me that this utter shit Newcastle side managed to beat Chelsea earlier in the season :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Zico said:


> It amazes me that this utter shit Newcastle side managed to beat Chelsea earlier in the season :lmao


One of the three sides to actually defeat us this season.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

West Brom time wasting in the 41st minute, pretty much sums up how this game is being played


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Blame WBA if you want but this is the most boring Man Utd squad of the past three decades and the crowds mumbles just highlight that fact.

I don;t blame WBA for taking the approach they have.. but I do blame us for being so "predictably dominant" this possession and tipping-of-scales football from Van Gaal gives the false impression that we are truly dominant but we really aren't, we are quite pathetic, but very well organised.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

They're basically playing with 4 holding midfielders.

It doesn't help that we're playing at Testimonial pace.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

RIP to Rio's wife awful news. 

Absolutely horrendous first half from us. No urgency from the players, who have reverted back to slow, zombie, sideways football. Young has been the only bright spark for us. Everyone else looks lethargic and lazy. Rooney the most... another poor showing from him. Need to play A LOT better second half.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

We're trying so hard to let Liverpool back in for 4th


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Van Gaal never ceases to amaze me. 

His philosophy is to win every possible statistic apart from the "goals scored".

Everything we have acheived this year is despite Van Gaal, not because of him, and it is such a shame he has hypnotised so many of the Old Trafford faithful.

I for one am not convinced, and I am not entertained.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



> How the journalists saw his news conference
> 
> Northern Echo journalist Scott Wilson on Twitter: "Brutal honesty from Carver with written press. Completely stood by Williamson comments and said Colback/Krul only players excused of blame."
> 
> The Set Pieces editor Iain Macintosh: "That's the most extraordinary press conference I've ever attended. Carver absolutely destroyed everyone, save for Colback and Krul. Those players aren't going to let Carver on the bus home."
> 
> Irish Independent journalist Dion Fanning: "John Carver seems to have taken Nigel Pearson's midweek press conference as a personal challenge. Astonishing performance."




Apparently he buried everyone but Colback and Krul :banderas

Carver seems like a real-life version of me on Football Manager when I lose a game and proceed to bury the players and fine them all two weeks wages. 

I see that Derby have missed out on the playoffs. I wonder if Ashley will make a play for McClaren and see if he can get him in early to take charge of these last three games :hmm:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

hilarious how united crumble when the put it on fellaini's head stuff doesnt work


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Those dropped points to West Brom and Hull are even more frustrating rn


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Di Maria with as bad a 30 minutes as you're ever likely to see. Overhitting every pass and cross on the rare occassions he managed not to fall over. Legit looked like a guy on a fucking piss up who went for a kick about.

He's a fucking disgrace. The top priority should be getting him out the door.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

How can United go from defeating City with such sheer ease to 3 straight defeats, with 0 goals? :vangaal


----------



## Andre

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

9 clean sheets in 15 league games for WBA under Pulis. Such a good defensive coach.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

if PSG, stupidly, come in with a bid of £40m+ for di maria its a bit if a no brainer to accept it at this point, awful today, and his next seasons pre season will be hampered by the copa america


----------



## MOX

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Kiz said:


> hilarious how united crumble when the put it on fellaini's head stuff doesnt work


Without Carrick, we don't appear to have anyone who can even put it on his head, which is some feat considering how big it is.

Di Maria playing with his imaginary friends again fpalm


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Not even mad about the performance. One of those games. Complete freak goal to concede and it's incredible how we didn't score. We were never going to create too much the way they set up. McNair had another nightmare.

Di Maria though. Just want to punch him in the fucking face.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

We need to get this guy in before the West Brom game to do a motivational song and dance number to gee up the lads

















Failing that, maybe Ashley can get on the phone and offer Pulis a lifetime free supply of baseball caps from Sports Direct if he rolls over and lets us win.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Di Maria still failing to merit his price tag :shaq

Why couldn't we have got Alexis Sanchez instead? :jose


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

di maria needs to get out and fast. there's no place for him there. how much effect that burglary had on him and his family i dont know, but im pretty sure that coincided with his form completely falling off a cliff. fully expect him to try and force through a move in the summer.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

He's been forcing the move for months.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> costa being enamoured by his injuries doesn't make sense.
> 
> (unless he actually is enamoured by his injuries).


Makes sense. That way he doesn't have to be part of the most expensive bus in the world. :jose




Irish Jet said:


> Di Maria with as bad a 30 minutes as you're ever likely to see. Overhitting every pass and cross on the rare occassions he managed not to fall over. Legit looked like a guy on a fucking piss up who went for a kick about.
> 
> He's a fucking disgrace. The top priority should be getting him out the door.


You lot paid £65m for him, right? Good luck getting that. Although, I must say, PSG would still pay around £50m for him.

Good for both parties.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I was just having some positive thoughts about maybe catching United in 4th with their fixtures at palace and against Arsenal and how sweet that would be if we pulled it off.

In my optimistic frenzy I completely forgot we had to go to Chelsea. God dammit it's off


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I'm not all that confident that United are going to secure top 4. If Tottenham win tomorrow then they are probably back in the mix as well. :sad:


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

*Super classy stuff from the Utd fans today re: Rio. Shame that's all that was classy today. Truly shocking. Baffling how we can go in an instant from how we played vs Spurs and Liverpool to the last week. So easy for West Brom to just defend with 2 lines of 4. All we did was pass sideways and then put in horrific crosses. Fellaini won absolutely nothing in their air today anyway. No Plan B when get it out wide and cross it in didn't work. Wasn't easy with how West Brom set up to defend but we didn't even look like coming close to opening them up. Di Maria is just taking the piss now. You can't blame it on settling into a new team/league because not being able to distribute the ball with no pressure is just basics. He was doing well before his first injury which did coincide with the burglary so it's obviously had a big effect but I assume in the sense that he doesn't want to be here rather than him trying his best and it not happening. Offer him back Real and find a way to get Bale here. Both players would do so much better from the move if it could be made somehow. Obviously not a straight swap. I seriously worry that if we give him a 2nd season and he's like this again that we'll have a Torres on our hands we can't recoup anything back on. Van Persie was garbage and moving him back behind Fellaini was so dumb. Rooney goes back into midfield and we lose our attacking flair. No coincidence. All he does is play Paul Scholes wannabe passes out to the wings rather than trying to unlock defends and get assists. The difference between him and Herrera in that role is night and day. Need 5 more points to guarantee top 4 which almost makes Palace and Hull must win games now which with our away form is frightening. Thankfully Liverpool will drop points to either/probably both Chelsea and Stoke away so 3 more points should realistically do it. *


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

If we didn't completely give up in the league after the United and Arsenal defeats we'd be 4th right now :sadbron (Newcastle win doesn't count because anyone can beat Newcastle just by showing up)


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

:sip

You know Pardew is the one most to blame for this situation. His racist and xenophobic tendencies forced players like Yanga-Mbiwa out, his egotism turned our star player who in his prime was on par with Messi into an overweight mess and his lack of foresight to reinforce the squad has left us threadbare.

But what is worst of all is that he turned his back on us when we needed him the most. The first chance he got to move back down to Cockneyland he left us, we the fans who have supported him through thick and thin. Tell me, what kind of man does that?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I actually thought RVP was our best player. Only and him and Young looked interested in actually trying to do something. Rooney was fucking terrible, so were Herrera and Mata. All out of position to be fair.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

#SaveUsCarrick :carrick


----------



## Supreme Being

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Irish Jet said:


> Di Maria with as bad a 30 minutes as you're ever likely to see. Overhitting every pass and cross on the rare occassions he managed not to fall over. Legit looked like a guy on a fucking piss up who went for a kick about.
> 
> He's a fucking disgrace. The top priority should be getting him out the door.





united_07 said:


> if PSG, stupidly, come in with a bid of £40m+ for di maria its a bit if a no brainer to accept it at this point, awful today, and his next seasons pre season will be hampered by the copa america


Guys be calm. Adm is a world class player. He'll show his worth next ssn. You'll see






(I can't wait to win the league tmrw. Chelsea champions! :-D)


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Supreme Being said:


> Guys be calm. Adm is a world class player. He'll show his worth next ssn. You'll see


He will. 

Just not with us.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Not surprised that PARDIOLA abandoned the sinking ship. Hopefully Pardiola gets spanked tomorrow. No reason to not get a win at home. I think Remy's back. Hopefully he's starting, so sad watching Drogba trying to kick a ball in 2015. 

That United-Brom game was terrible. Three games in a row without a goal is fucking awful. And they've still got Arsenal to go. Liverpool kind of shot themselves in the foot with their previous two results. Get at least a win in either of those and it would have been a nice race for 4th. I was thinking that if we sealed the league tomorrow, that maybe Liverpool would have a shot since we might ease up. But then I remembered that its at the Bridge so probably not likely. United surely need to be in for a striker soon because RVP is done as a top striker, and lel Falcao. Did not expect Di Maria to be a complete donkey this season. Who would have thought that Di Maria would be playing second fiddle to Ashley Young at the start of the season?

Also that's sad news about Rio's wife. Found out about it during the game when the fans where chanting Rio at the 5th minute.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Terrible news about Rio's wife. RIP.

Was great to see Gerrard get the winner last night. I know he's done, but needs to leave on a good note with only three games to go. It's frustrating seeing United drops points now as we royally fucked it up against West Brom and Hull. Was good to see Lambert put in a good shift last night. Needs to be starting for the rest of the season.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

clearly with the lack of CM options, Blind shouldn't have been at left back, hell we could've stuck Young there and had Blind with Herrera in midfield. We need Carrick back badly, look lost without him


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Chelsea (away), Palace (home), Stoke (away)

United have Palce (away), Arsenal (home), Hull (away)

we'd need to win all 3 and United to win 1 of the listed 3 with 2 draws, maybe have to lose 2 out of the 3.


----------



## obby

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Irish Jet said:


> Di Maria with as bad a 30 minutes as you're ever likely to see. Overhitting every pass and cross on the rare occassions he managed not to fall over. Legit looked like a guy on a fucking piss up who went for a kick about.
> 
> He's a fucking disgrace. The top priority should be getting him out the door.


It's very possible he can still produce in the future. It took Evra a season to familiarize himself and become a club legend, for example.

IDK. I think it'd be wise to keep him for at least another season.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Would be silly to get rid of Di Maria after one season. Silly talk from United fans.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Imagine how bad Balotelli has been for you, Di Maria has been 8 thousand times worse for 3 times the price. His stats aren't that bad compared to the likes of Coutinho but that's mainly from his opening couple of months. He can be good as the start of the season showed but that's a hell of a long time ago and for that sort of money the 'give him time' bollocks doesn't really apply.

PSG paid 50 million for David Luiz, I can't wait for that 70 million for Di Maria.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

we'd have been so boned if we didn't win yesterday. and we still didn't really look like scoring from open play. i'll take danny graham chasing down every lost cause and winning pelanties over steven fletcher doing his weird attempts at flashy shit since both don't score anyway. almost feel like a result against everton would be more likely than this current leicester team. realistically the only way i can see us staying up at this point is if we get above the mags because i feel like all the other teams around us will pick up more points. plsdontgocarver


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Vader said:


> Imagine how bad Balotelli has been for you, Di Maria has been 8 thousand times worse for 3 times the price. His stats aren't that bad compared to the likes of Coutinho but that's mainly from his opening couple of months. He can be good as the start of the season showed but that's a hell of a long time ago and for that sort of money the 'give him time' bollocks doesn't really apply.
> 
> PSG paid 50 million for David Luiz, I can't wait for that 70 million for Di Maria.


If PSG are stupid enough to pay 70 million, then I can totally understand wanting to get rid.


----------



## Drago

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Chelsea once again will win EPL with shittiest style possible


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

ITS OVER.

LEAGUE IS DONE.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Congratulations to Chelsea :clap

Hopefully United can put up a better fight next season.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

*Di Maria deserves a second season but only if he wants to be here and he doesn't look like he does right now. I think people are massively overlooking the serious risk of keeping him for a second season and him being gash two straight years how much his value will drop and how hard it will be to not only get recoup anything decent back on him but get rid of him all together. Sell him after this season and we can maybe find a way to replace him with another superstar. Sell him after 2 years of this form and that isn't feasible without spending an entire transfer budget on one player.

Chelsea are deserving champions for sure. Very good team but tbh very good teams shouldn't win this league, especially not this easily.*


----------



## Drago

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Rockhead said:


> ITS OVER.
> 
> LEAGUE IS DONE.


Thank God, such a forgettable season this year and to put a cherry on top - poor perfomances in CL by EPL clubs.


----------



## BlueRover

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Chelsea are a disgrace. Title won 1-0 at home.....vs Crystal Palace....via dubious penalty. Sums it all up really, when Barca and Real are putting 8,9 goals past teams every other weekend.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I think the best part is Liverpool have to give us a guard of honor next week after we caused their demise a year ago :brodgers.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Ruben Loftus-Cheek has played 1 minute in the Premier League and has won it.

Steven Gerrard has played 17 seasons in the Premier League but has never won it.

:duck


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



V. Skybox said:


> Ruben Loftus-Cheek has played 1 minute in the Premier League and has won it.
> 
> Steven Gerrard has played 17 seasons in the Premier League but has never won it.
> 
> :duck


Since Ruben Loftus-Cheek hasn't played the required amount of games to claim a winners medal, he technically hasn't.

Now, if you'd have said something like Richard Wright has won a PL medal(which he has) and Gerrard hasn't, then that would be bants, but you didn't, so #PremierLeagueBantzDenied


----------



## Goku

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Seabs said:


> *Chelsea are deserving champions for sure. Very good team but tbh very good teams shouldn't win this league, especially not this easily.*


very good teams shouldn't win the league?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Juan Cuadrado played like 2 hours of fitba for Chelsea and won a medal, Gerrard with 17 seasons and none.

#PremierLeagueBantzReopened


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I think we have a very good squad. But a great starting XI.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

boyata played 4 minutes and kept adebayor scoreless, but gerrard punched a dj!


----------



## God™

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> very good teams shouldn't win the league?


The statement is pretty hilarious considering how many times the league has been won by 'very good teams.' In fact, I'd say that overall the premier league has been won by more 'very good' teams than 'great' teams.

I guess I'll go against the grain and say that the league today is far stronger than it was ten years ago as well. A more even league isn't necessarily a sign of weakness.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

There has to be a better title race next season, right? What a truly boring season it has been.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Zico said:


> There has to be a better title race next season, right? What a truly boring season it has been.


Doubt it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

If Chelsea buy Pogba in the summer they'll have that shit on lockdown until Jose and Roman fall out again. 

Spurs deliberately tanking so we can't get second. Shambolic fitba club. Should be liquidated.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Yeah. If we go out and add one player to make the first team even stronger and two or three players to strengthen the squad, it really should be ours again. The next goal for us is to join the elite teams who have won their league and the Champions League in the same season.

But forget next season. Waited 5 yeats for this. Need to enjoy the here and now. I remember when we won the title in 2010 and Role Model closed the thread like minutes after and opened up an off season thread :no:


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

If only Manchester United still had Pogba :jose


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Just waiting for Champs League / Europa League qualifiers to begin so I can make the ignored qualifiers thread again next year.

Maybe I can sneak my way to make the "other leagues" thread if no one's taken it by the end of June


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Three defeats in a row for Fraudew. He's being exposed like I knew he would be.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Can't wait until Green Light takes his business to the other leagues thread where the championship is discussed next season.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



CamillePunk said:


> Can't wait until Green Light takes his business to the other leagues thread where the championship is discussed next season.


He can keep Nige and Andre company.

Norwich could be coming back up though so maybe just Nige


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Here's a thought. Gary Cahill was playing with relegation bound Bolton three years ago. And since then he's won the Premier League, Capital One Cup, FA Cup, Europa League, and Champions League.

:cahill


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> very good teams shouldn't win the league?


*Not this league with all the money and competition invested in it. It's been that way since the turn of the decade but pretty much every team that won in the 2000s was a great team. Our performances in Europe this decade speak volumes for the quality at the top of the league these days compared to where it was. *


Joel said:


> I think we have a very good squad. But a great starting XI.


*Yup. That said though in the second half of the season you haven't played like a great team and my point really is with how you've played during the second half of the season the fact that you've still walked the League says everything. Against better competition of course you could be pushed to being a great title winning team and the lack of competition probably did effect the drop off in form somewhat.

Where do you rank this team compared to Chelsea's mid 2000's sides and do you think this team would have won a League between 98/99 and 08/09?*


God™ said:


> The statement is pretty hilarious considering how many times the league has been won by 'very good teams.' In fact, I'd say that overall the premier league has been won by more 'very good' teams than 'great' teams.
> 
> I guess I'll go against the grain and say that the league today is far stronger than it was ten years ago as well. A more even league isn't necessarily a sign of weakness.


*More quality 4th-8th doesn't make the title harder to win when there's been a huge drop in the quality of the top 3. *


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I've been away most of the weekend so I haven't had time to comment on the United/Brom game but I will do now.

Firstly though, congratulations to Chelsea who rightfully deserve to win this seasons Premier League title. Sure, the football wasn't that great from them the past couple of months and they were more cautious in their last few games but still, the first half of the season they played some mesmerizing stuff and Terry, Matic, Fabregas, Hazard, Costa, Willian were the main benefactors to the club this season and for securing their first title in 5 years. Terry has to be commended for being the defensive backbone once again, ever since retiring from the England squad he has been fantastic as the leader in the back four and he's not had as many injuries, which has been a positive for the team. Costa has been exceptional in his first season with the club, a shame he kept picking up these niggling injuries that has kept him out in different parts of the season but still, he's been their main threat up front along with Hazard, who has grown more and more each year with the club. He's been the saviour to Chelsea the last 2 months when their performances dipped, the most consistent player this season. Fabregas has also dropped off in the second half of the season but you can't deny his assists in the first half (and still in the second half), he's added that creativity to the midfield area. Matic has been the rock in midfield they were lacking and continues to show why he's one of the best central midfielders in the league and Willian has been typical Willian, a workhorse who doesn't get all the plaudits he deserves.

So once again, congratulations to Chelsea, to Joel, Rockhead, etc. I'm actually pleased for you as it's a nice change from City winning it and after a 5 year gap without your club winning it. Hopefully next season ourselves, Arsenal and City can put up a much stronger challenge for the title to make the Premier League much more exciting next season.

Now then, the United/Brom game. I watched the first 55 minutes before I had to leave and I was very displeased. There was no urgency, no pace, everything was static and slow and we just looked confused and bewildered by Brom's 2 banks of 4. Credit to West Brom, they defended resiliently and their goalkeeper put in an excellent shift but United sort of helped them look good with how terrible we were in possession and in attack. Both the players and LVG must take the blame for this one; the players (except for Young and in some regards Van Persie when he played up front) never showed up and looked clueless the entire match and LVG once again experimented and once again, it didn't work. Now, I'm not going to get on the anti-LVG brigade but he has to take a lot of responsibility for this poor run of form we are on. We've gone from a team that was playing some fantastic, fluid and creative football during our hard fixtures to playing some dire, poor, slow and abysmal football that we had to endure during the first half/three quarters of the season. Why have we reverted back to this? Do we really miss Carrick that bad? It looks like we do as we look lost in midfield, like we don't know what to do, what pass to pick, how to string a competent attack together and that's disheartening to see.

What drove me nuts was seeing Smalling, Valencia, Blind and McNair jog at snails pace into midfield, to stop and then pass it back in our own half. Also the part where Mata played it to Herrera, who passed it to Rooney, who then passed it to Young and then he passed it back to Rooney and then it went all the way back to Mata on the other side where the ball originally came from... that nearly made me go insane! That is just appalling and no wonder the crowd were groaning, too wayward, no creativity and there was no confidence in our football and it was frustrating to watch. Thank god I left at the 55th minute mark only to then watch the highlights later and witness some of the most baffling decisions LVG has ever made this season. To put Fellaini up front as the striker (why has he not been playing on the left and why did he start on the right of midfield?) which didn't work, Mata still wasn't moved central, Young was pushed to left back when he was our most threatening player all game, Rooney and Van Persie both played deeper in midfield (like what the actual fuck was that!?) and McNair was still on the pitch when Jones was back and should have started with Smalling, which was a solid partnership before the latter got injured again. McNair to no surprise gave away the freekick for the lucky deflected West Brom goal, when there was no need to take Fletcher down the way he did. However, he's still young so he'll have those mistakes in him and he'll learn from those mistakes.

Despite some of the great saves from Myhill and the penalty save from an awful RVP penalty kick (it has now been reported both he and Rooney are no longer going to be taking penalties), we didn't look that threatening and we didn't look like we would break the West Brom backline down. It is a worrying sign, losing 3 in a row and not scoring in all 3 so some changes must be made. Carrick is reportedly still out for the Palace game but we can't have Rooney/Herrera in midfield again as it failed miserably. I'd rather stick Blind there as at least he can do a decent job there (despite his poor showing there against Everton but everyone was poor that day). I'd give Di Maria a chance even though he's been god awful the last few months but give him a start and see how he does otherwise, Palace will have a field day down that flank with Valencia/Mata there. I'm not confident for the Palace game but I am more confident for the Arsenal game as I think we'll be up for that one. Doesn't help Liverpool are breathing down our necks (Spurs and Southampton are all but out of top 4 now) but they have Chelsea next so surely some points will be dropped there. I still believe we'll secure top 4 in the next game or 2 but some serious changes to be made for next season if we wish to challenge for the title. A replacement for Carrick is vital and has been for a while now. Also need a top class striker to replace Falcao and RVP next season and a right back is also needed as I'm sick of seeing Valencia making these regular brainfarts in that position.

So, a bad weekend but things will hopefully improve and the players get a rocket lit up their ass for the Palace game. The fact we had 2 chances to get in the top 2 the last 2 weeks make it even more aggravating but still, top 4 is now the priority and we can still get 3rd so the players need to buckle down and sort out these poor performances. LVG also needs to stop experimenting with the team as it is also costing us points.

Onwards and upwards... I guess.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

yeah congrats joel, rockhead etc. on your contribution to this title winning team.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

congrats chelsea fans, wrapped it up ages ago but still enjoy


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Fuck outta here with the congratulations. This isn't bastarding commie Russie.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Seabs said:


> *Not this league with all the money and competition invested in it. It's been that way since the turn of the decade but pretty much every team that won in the 2000s was a great team. Our performances in Europe this decade speak volumes for the quality at the top of the league these days compared to where it was. *
> 
> *Yup. That said though in the second half of the season you haven't played like a great team and my point really is with how you've played during the second half of the season the fact that you've still walked the League says everything. Against better competition of course you could be pushed to being a great title winning team and the lack of competition probably did effect the drop off in form somewhat.
> 
> Where do you rank this team compared to Chelsea's mid 2000's sides and do you think this team would have won a League between 98/99 and 08/09?*
> 
> *More quality 4th-8th doesn't make the title harder to win when there's been a huge drop in the quality of the top 3. *


Its a good side, but would they have won it in 99?! HahahHah

Like I said, a good side, but beating our treble side? One of the best of all time?! Not a hope in hell.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Thought Mancini's title-winning City was a pretty great side.


----------



## God™

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*










Food for thought. Some of those late 90s/early 2000s Man United teams are clearly being looked at with rose coloured glasses.


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



thevaliumkid said:


> Its a good side, but would they have won it in 99?! HahahHah
> 
> Like I said, a good side, but beating our treble side? One of the best of all time?! Not a hope in hell.


United would have to change up the formation as neither Giggs/Beckham were known for tracking back. I can also see Chelsea's wide men getting a lot of time and space. Especially as Irwin and G Neville were hardly speed machines. I reckon that Willian & Hazard would simply be too much to handle.

The 02/03 side however, assuming they didn't have the likes of Barthez or R Carroll in goal I wouldn't be surprised to get the win mind you.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

*Nice table but it doesn't factor in the quality of competition which makes any comparison null.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Good win. Love Ramsey, hate bastards. 

Happy St. Totteringham's Day, brothers and sister.


----------



## obby

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

re signing Young at 120k :westbrook3


----------



## God™

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Seabs said:


> *Nice table but it doesn't factor in the quality of competition which makes any comparison null.*


You mean like how it was a two team league with nobody else capable of winning the title. The top end of the league is much stronger now, with at least 4 teams capable of mounting a title charge in any given season. The evolution of tactics and influx of extra money in the game has allowed the smaller teams (finincially) to be more competitive as well. Look at Southampton this season, they were tough to beat for any top side.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

is it too late for this


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> is it too late for this


:HA
And I'm a United fan.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Yeah it was too late.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I know one thing for certain this Sunday. Chelsea will not be able to handle the physical speciman that is Rickie Lambert


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Memphis to United confirmed.

Next Ryan Babel?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Great news! Hope the medical goes smoothly.

I got back into watching the Eredivisie once the highlights show was transferred from ESPN/BT Sport over to Sky Sports 5. I watch it every Tuesday and Depay has definitely been one of, if not, the best player in the league by far. Saw a lot of his potential at the World Cup and he's come on a lot since then and has grown in confidence. Can play well on either wing as well as behind the striker as a #10 . 

Great signing and could turn out to be a decent fee with how many years he has ahead of him and if he fulfills his potential.

Glad United are starting early with the signings, now all we need is another right back, a central midfielder (to take over from Carrick), a centreback and another striker.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*










Love this signing.

Looks brilliant everytime I've seen him. A bit greedy but justifies it with his talent, especially at that level. I think he'll need to become more balanced in the PL and get his assists up. May be a sign that Di Maria is fucking off too, which would be great.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

how much would di maria go for, realistically?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

reckon PSG would splash about 40m on him if they want him still

I'd be willing to give the guy another shot next season and see if he can adapt to everything better but if someone comes in with silly money, might as well cash in and Nani returns next season


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



> NEWCASTLE United forward Siem de Jong has endured a fresh blow after suffering a thigh injury.
> 
> The Dutchman, who has missed the majority of the season with a thigh injury, and then a collapsed lung, has had a scan on his thigh


This fucking guy. Smh. Pretty sure his body must be made of cheese and wet toilet paper. And not good cheese either, I'm taling like going-out-of-date ASDA own brand 50p stuff. I don't understand how some of these players ever make it to be professionals when their bodies are apparently so damn frail.

Edit

John Carver has hit back at his critics with a bold statement that he is the best coach in the Premier League.



> John Carver has hit back at his critics with a bold statement that he is the best coach in the Premier League.
> 
> He said: “I am a positive guy. I still think I’m the best coach in the Premier League. That’s what I think. Now there’s nothing wrong with that, but I still do.”


http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/spor...ws/newcastle-chief-john-carver-claims-9202678

Top fucking kek


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

When you're only the third best Dutch footballer called de Jong (4th best de Jong overall), you know you're not very good.

Siem's just pretending to be injured so no one has the chance to watch him play like shite.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Depay is good business from LVG, hopefully he doesn't flop :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> how much would di maria go for, realistically?


30m to 40m.

I think he'll perform for whoever signs him. I'd prefer we used him to take 30-40m off the Bale price though.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Green Light said:


> John Carver has hit back at his critics with a bold statement that he is the best coach in the Premier League.


well you can't really argue against that.



Irish Jet said:


> 30m to 40m.
> 
> I think he'll perform for whoever signs him. I'd prefer we used him to take 30-40m off the Bale price though.


for that range, maybe Bayern would take a punt at him too.

His wages are obscenely high tho.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

HoL brother are you a fan of Blümchen? @Hohenheim of Light


----------



## Goku

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

not really.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I feel Di Maria deserves another season with us. Dont lose talent but can lose Confidence though. Which Something think has happened to him over the last few months. Next summer Di Maria will be 28 so his own value decreases if he were to go then but money isnt big issue for us anymore if we're selling him now or next year it's a pebble in a Ocean to us now. Unless Di Maria States wants to himself then isn't many options for him his wages are I believe £6m a year but I think Di Maria stay another season show worth his such a better player then what seeing now. Refuse believe you become waste of player over night.

I actually argue this depay transfer oddly helps Di Maria rather then a signing to replace Di Maria this summer anyway. Di Maria isn't a LW can see struggles play there rather play on rw or mostly in middle so depay signings helps us not play Di Maria on left just as depay wouldn't be fit on right side since likes cut in off left. 

If I or anyone could name list of faults we have with this current MUFC team. I bet you one main things people will list is we have a serious lack of creative spark, goal threat & pace down the flanks. Only winger has that is Di Maria when his on form anyway, as he can drive with ball at opponents with dribbling & pace he carries. What think he would rather do though is play in center for us but against team who park bus we need go down flanks with pace & move ball quicker to open up teams like WBA, Everton or a Chelsea.

We are a slow team who can only play possession based football yes by default that is lvg way but signing like depay & Di Maria gives us option play on break which not done in years (since ronaldo left when I'd really say we used counter attack teams quite a bit). Di Maria is looked at to much as option off bench to quicken our play up & whilst having really rough period for us right now, it still telling that his only one who looks to do anything at pace even when skanks crosses like did v WBA he was still only one get ball & sprint down left as knew could get in behind WBA team there just final ball let him down far to much. 

Best teams over the last few years in Europe & even say in PL to all play both styles capable of switching it up at moments notice depending on circumstances of games they are currently playing in. Depay gives us & lvg that option of someone burst into space on break with pace he carries but also someone who cut in off the LW & look shoot or open up space with dribbling to create chances for his teammates. It will now Mean we can play on counter or play more possession based game with him in side & he is a player that will give us different dimension in our attack as don't have someone like him in our current team.

A Clever & much needed signing in my eyes he ticks so many boxes & price is standard fee hopefully follows our other players we have got from psv & Dutch league who been success stories at this club over the years. 

Next up RB, CB, CM & CF. Clyne should be RB we chase, whilst hummels seems nailed on as CB we are after but don't know about cm (gundogan maybe?) but cf is a mystery to me. Can Think of a few cf in Europe who think could make impact with us who I rate & reckon fit the bill of what we need. Also our cf area is now becoming huge concern. Falcao isn't staying here next season nor should he, Wilson is raw & may need loan move in summer, Rooney turns 30 in October & rvp is not a even good enough back up cf option anymore in my eyes which is some fall from grace over last 2 years for him really.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Lets just hope Depay doesn't have his house burgled and fall off the face of the earth. :evil


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596358628640161792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596358709925806080


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

The return of the Woodward gif :moyes1



V. Skybox said:


> When you're only the third best Dutch footballer called de Jong (4th best de Jong overall), you know you're not very good.
> 
> Siem's just pretending to be injured so no one has the chance to watch him play like shite.


Why do you even post here? Honestly, did you not read that over before hitting the post button and not think that it was garbage and needed to just be deleted and be done with?

Run along to the wrestling sections of this forum please. And stay there.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

*http://www.36ng.com.ng/2015/05/06/e...problems-on-facebook-criticizes-them-details/

brilliant read. truly just something else.*


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596358628640161792
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596358709925806080


:bow Woodward :bow


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

And so it begins. Polish our trophy up nice and shiny won't you Jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Sturridge is out for 4 months after his hip surgery.

*LOL*


----------



## DA

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

LMAO

Hopefully he goes on a sight-seeing tour of America while he's over there recovering and falls into the Grand Canyon

He is washed, brothers. Pray that some team offers over 10m and bite their hand off

EDIT: Just realised that four months takes us past the end of the summer transfer window so he will probabaly still be around for next season if he can't pass a medical :mj2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Marty said:


> Sturridge is out for 4 months after his hip surgery.
> 
> *LOL*












You just fucking know that we're only going to be bringing Ings in and relying on him and Origi and acting surprised when they both flop hard. 7th place here we come!

We need a class striking option this summer. Simple as that. Whether FSG want to actually put their money where their mouth is anther matter


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Marty said:


> Sturridge is out for 4 months after his hip surgery.
> 
> *LOL*


:kobe9

Sounds like the kind of injury that my star players on Football Manager always get :lol


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

As i've not seen much of the Bundesliga - someone fill me in on this Firmino kid, City seem to be leading the race for...


----------



## Goku

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



wkdsoul said:


> As i've not seen much of the Bundesliga - someone fill me in on this Firmino kid, City seem to be leading the race for...


He's the Coutinho of the BuLi. Better striker of the ball though, but just as inconsistent.

If you're plucking from Hoffenheim, Volland may suit you better b/c wingplay etc.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> He's the Coutinho of the BuLi. Better striker of the ball though, but just as inconsistent.
> 
> If you're plucking from Hoffenheim, Volland may suit you better b/c wingplay etc.


He play on the right side, i presume? sounds like a replacement for Nasri.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



wkdsoul said:


> He play on the right side, i presume? sounds like a replacement for Nasri.


Firmino plays central, but has been used as a LW. Volland is a RW.


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Hank Scorpio said:


> You just fucking know that we're only going to be bringing Ings in and relying on him and Origi and acting surprised when they both flop hard. 7th place here we come!
> 
> We need a class striking option this summer. Simple as that. Whether FSG want to actually put their money where their mouth is anther matter


Not being a cunt or owt, but like spurs, why do you lot seem to always spunk loads of money on unproven talent. Its OK to take the occasional punt, but not EVERY time nearly. 
The amount of players you've signed since you last won the league that havnt worked out is shocking.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Firmino is class but he's really not what City are lacking. They need a replacement for Toure and some good wingers, let Silva play in his best position. 

I can see Bale coming to the PL and it would probably be between United and City. The more he plays for Madrid the more he gets ridiculed and the more likely he fucks off, it's a nightmare situation for him there right now, Ronaldo's ego is out of control. Having Bale and Depay cutting in from the wings in Van Gaal's 4-3-3...(cleans self up).


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



> Brendan Rodgers insists that he was never interested in signing Memphis Depay.


But more importantly:



> Manuel Pellegrini is considering whether to mark Yaya Toure's birthday next week by giving him a cake as he joked that Manchester City need to learn from the mistakes they made last year.


Maybe Yaya will stay for another year. The only way to replace Yaya is more Yaya. :kobe10


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



thevaliumkid said:


> Not being a cunt or owt, but like spurs, why do you lot seem to always spunk loads of money on unproven talent. Its OK to take the occasional punt, but not EVERY time nearly.
> The amount of players you've signed since you last won the league that havnt worked out is shocking.


It's the m.o. of this ownership group. They'd rather pay 20 million for a younger lesser talent with potential than pay 30 + top wages for a class player that would improve the first team immediately. Case in point being Markovic being brought in over Sanchez.

The incentive wage structure we have now may work in baseball but hasn't shown that it will work in football.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Alexis turned you down. Don't try to sugarcoat it


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Joel said:


> Alexis turned you down. Don't try to sugarcoat it


Probably should have clarified that the extenuating circumstances there (wife wanted London etc.) hadn't been there the example would hold weight. We didn't really ever have a chance with Alexis but that point still remains that FSG are hesitant to spend the big money are bring in proven players.


----------



## BMFozzy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

What a match they've chosen for TV! A clash of two giants Everton vs. Sunderland! 

Anywho, come on the blues lets win and forget about that minor blip last week in what's been a pretty God awful season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Seen a few reports saying Griezmann is keen on a switch to Chelsea (could be bollocks). Not to go all LFC Styles, but he would be a fantastic buy for us. He'd offer us a genuine goal threat down the right and would allow Willian to play more centrally and of course, bolsters our lack of options in this small squad. Apparently he has a £43m release clause in his contract. I'd say his real value would probably be closer to £35m, but yeah, he'd be a great buy for Chelsea. We're not going to get the fantasy buy of Bale or Pogba, so hopefully we operate in how we did last season and get the players that make us better on a whole. Griezmann would be a very good start.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Chelsea with Hazard and Griezmann down the flanks would be scary as fuck. Like a call back to Robben and Ribery.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Joel said:


> Seen a few reports saying Griezmann is keen on a switch to Chelsea (could be bollocks). Not to go all LFC Styles, but he would be a fantastic buy for us. He'd offer us a genuine goal threat down the right and would allow Willian to play more centrally and of course, bolsters our lack of options in this small squad. Apparently he has a £43m release clause in his contract. I'd say his real value would probably be closer to £35m, but yeah, he'd be a great buy for Chelsea. We're not going to get the fantasy buy of Bale or Pogba, so hopefully we operate in how we did last season and get the players that make us better on a whole. Griezmann would be a very good start.


considering he has 5 years left on his contract, the price seems respectable.

He's been playing CF this season almost exclusively, so he can also replace Costa if needed.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

So Di Maria is on crutches so out of palace game but also in training pics I didn't any of Herrera either so may been struck down with virus or worse.

Ddg 
Toni Jones smalling Shaw 
Blind 
Rooney Felliani 
Mata rvp Young 

Subs - Valdez pereira adnan Rojo McNair Falcao Blackett 

That would seem to be today's side v palace then.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

worse than a virus?

rip herrera?


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

So Herrera is fine thank god but rvp misses out through virus & Di Maria was injured in training so missss out to.

Ddg 
Toni Jones smalling Shaw
Blind 
Herrera Felliani 
Mata Rooney young 

Subs - Valdez adnan Blackett pereira Evans McNair & falcao


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

A point :mark:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I've thought of Griezmann for Chelsea before, but for some reason thought he played in Hazard's regular position. It would be a mouth watering prospect having him and Hazard running down the flanks. If that signing did happen and Willian moved central, the squad would look great and would be a rather perfect setup. Could also keep Oscar and Cuadrado to alternate when need be. We might not need to have a huge summer, one or two signings might be enough to retain the league. However, we need to become a potential Champions League winning squad.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Good win.

Now let's beat Arsenal so we can relegate Newcastle.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

*Lucky to get 3 points after how we defended that 2nd half. Total shambles for most of it. So fortunate that De Gea and Young played well and Speroni went mucho loco. Falcao's effort at times is awful especially when challenging for balls in the air. Well challenging would imply he actually jumps with the defender for them. 6 year old bullshit time after time where he just backs away from the aerial contests. Can't be doing with another season of Valencia in the team either. Feel for Shaw. Kid can't get anything to go for him this season.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Looking forward to tomorrow when we give Chelsea a guard of honour and then finally have any hope of a top 4 finish chocked out of us.

Lovely.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

@Rockhead: I'd say we need two additions to the squad from outside, three replacements for players that may leave and two additions from the youth set up.

A perfect summer would be Griezmann, Lacazette, Schneiderlin, Clyne and Begovic in (since he's stalling on a new contract).

Cech *sigh*, Remy, Mikel and Ramires heading out from the first team, along with some guys who have been on loan.

Squad:

Courtois (1)
Begovic
Blackman

Ivanovic (2)
Azpi (3)
Clyne
Luis (4)
Terry
Cahill
Zouma (5)

Fabregas
Matic (6)
Schneiderlin
Loftus-Cheek
van Ginkel (7)

Hazard (8)
Griezmann (9)
Oscar (10)
Willian (11)
Cuadrado (12)
Brown

Costa (13)
Lacazette (14)
Bamford

24 man squad. 14 foreigners, so room for 3 more. Not bad at all.

Probably very unlikely, as it would cost a lot and some of these guys may not be keen to come in and just be part of the squad instead of guaranteed first choice players, but I'd hope we'd be aiming for that quantity and that quality.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Our defending at times was utterly terrible. Not sure what happened we looked solid at back before this run of loses but today back to how it was earlier in season we played crap, were poor at back yet won the game somehow.

Still glaring holes in our team so sooner wrap up this 4th place the sooner can get into getting in summer targets early & shifting out our deadwood again from next season & Evans name is or least should be at top that outgoing list.

Toni shouldn't be a starter at RB from next season at his best his a back up RB the summer we can wrap up CL qualification then more sooner can wrap up any potential Clyne deal. 

Almost wonder having watched that game if Blind will become a good ultility player for us & go to being Shaw back up lb from next season & we are actually after 2 cm a in summer. A box to box cm & a sitter/cdm. Just goes can't get foot hold in games & isn't passing any tempo or rhythm from that cdm area almost wonder if he like a cdm partner in a 4-2-3-1 rather then a 4-3-3 where has perform that role all by himself. 

Not sure what left in falcao anymore at top level he looks so done soon as Rooney was limping around I knew Falcao get subbed on. Sooner sort out cf area in summer the better as rvp just isn't good enough anymore & Falcao isn't staying with us from next season nor should he anyway.

This point in season I care very little about performances means shit all all I care about is wins & now put ball in Liverpool court have to beat Chelsea at the bridge tomorrow or game set & match officially & if they do win then still got 4 points gap with 2 games left to play which is still big advantage to have going into final 2 weeks of this season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Jonny Evans though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Fellaini has become a bit of a hero.

We're so fucked if De Gea leaves.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Silent Alarm said:


> Fellaini has become a bit of a hero.
> 
> *We're so fucked if De Gea leaves.*


Agreed.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

danny graham is a great man


i still think we probably need a win but thx burnley


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Sunderland's goals were flukey, but that's a big win for them. Not sure if Bobby Martinez is going to stay next season at Everton. 

lelSpurs too. They still need some key signings to make their squad work.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Pep is QUITTING Bayern and JOINING City. 

All but confirmed.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Lel when we get 4th and get knocked out in the qualifying stages.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



EGame said:


> Pep is QUITTING Bayern and JOINING City.
> 
> All but confirmed.


Seems to be a popular rumour in a few places for tomorrow, as well as the obligatory 50mil Pog bid...


----------



## Curry

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Liam Miller said:


> Lel when we get 4th and get knocked out in the qualifying stages.


Monaco, Lazio, Sporting, Fenerbahce and Young Boys in position for the unseeded spots right now. First couple could be properly tough unless you sort yourselves out over the summer.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



EGame said:


> Pep is QUITTING Bayern and JOINING City.
> 
> All but confirmed.


Pretty sure they'll sack him before he can do that, if only to save face.

His tenure at Bayern has been a failure if that's it. As incredible as they've been in the league, they basically dismantled Dortmund through the transfer market. They should be expected to win every domestic trophy quite comfortably and not get blasted by the best in the CL.

He'd be a very good appointment for City, but this would by far and away his biggest challenge.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



wkdsoul said:


> Seems to be a popular rumour in a few places for tomorrow, as well as the obligatory 50mil Pog bid...


100mil you mean


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

atleast we won last night bama4

bit lucky and thank god for De Gea


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

That was nerve-wracking to watch yesterday... the most nervous I've actually been watching a United game in a long while what with our recent form and poor defending. That and Palace had nothing to play for and we did and you just knew Palace would be up for this game as if it was their cup final.

They made it hard for us especially in the second half when bringing Puncheon on benefited the Palace attack and made their passing much more crisp in midfield. First half Palace relied on hoof ball but second half, albeit they did do that, they utilized the short passing a lot more and Puncheon was one of the main reasons for that and he linked up with the front two well. To the point it made our back four nervous and at times look like headless chicken, not knowing who to pick up. Thank god Herrera and Blind were there to protect the back four at times especially, in the central areas and win some balls for us. It also helped Zaha continues to show his immaturity in the game still, a couple of times he had a great chance to pick someone out in the box and instead he dawdled on the ball for too long and the opportunity was gone.

First half I thought was actually comfortable for us and we played some neat stuff. Nothing spectacular but we were the better team first half and did create a few golden opportunities but we just lacked that finish in the final third. Young was tremendous, he had Ward's number all game and just beat him with ease time after time. To the point Ward got tighter to Young second half and it worked for a certain period of time only for Young to use that to his advantage in the second half and just drift past Ward once again. Young was man of the match by a mile, looked like our most threatening attacker and looked like the one that was going to create something for us, which he did (winning the penalty and the assist for the Fellaini goal).

Some of the intricate, quick passing between Herrera, Blind and Mata was gorgeous at times in the first and second half but still, we did look shaky at the back, which is a concern after how well the defence has played during our good run. Still, I'll take a nervy 3 points over a great performance but getting nothing from it right now.

So first half was pretty good from us but as soon as Shaw went off it sort of affected us. He kept Bolasie quiet first half but as soon as he went off injured (so annoying these injuries!) the Palace wingers started to see a vulnerability down our left side and they exposed it well at times.

Second half, we were abysmal the first 15-20 minutes but after Palace got the equalizer we did start to slowly settle again and pick up some rhythm in our passing. We were lucky to get the second goal due to Speroni fluffing his lines (with the aid of Falcao somewhat) and Fellaini heading the ball into an open net but still, right now, I'd take it.

De Gea - what a beast! His form dipped the last couple of games but today he was on alert the whole game, he came for the aerial balls at the right time and made some vital saves. However, that one from 6 yards out where he got his right hand to it... absolutely world class! We need to do our utmost to sign him up on a new contract as soon as we secure top four.

Valencia needs to be replaced at right back, sure he's had a good season but he is so unreliable in some games and is nearly costing us points with some of his brainfart decisions. That and he doesn't offer much in attack. Smalling had a good game I thought, Evans was meh, Jones did okay after being moved to left back and I thought Blind, Herrera and Mata had some good spells. Rooney was invisible again and it made no real difference when he went off. Falcao I thought was okay, it was aggravating seeing him fall over in the first challenge for the ball but I thought some of his hold up play was decent and he did pick the right ball most of the time. Didn't offer much in attack though and again, it's vital we go for a new striker in the summer window as I don't see either Falcao or RVP staying another season.

Scrappy win but thank god we've _"stopped the rot"_. Now to see if Chelsea will give us a favour and end the top four hopes (lack of) for Liverpool.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Knowing us we'll beat Chelsea Man U will drop enough points for us to get 4th by beating Stoke and we'll lose to Stoke.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

with a charlie adam winner most likely too


----------



## Goku

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Irish Jet said:


> Pretty sure they'll sack him before he can do that, if only to save face.


save face from what?


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Palace away was never gonna be an easy game.

Did well to get the 3 points.

On a side note, and not to blow my own trumpet, but the United fans were brilliant in the 2nd half when the team needed them, amazing what a load of drink can do before the game


----------



## united_07

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Clyne getting linked with United for £18m, only got one year left on his contract. 

To be honest I haven't seen a great deal of him. Looking at southampton forums they don't seem to be that bothered if he leaves.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Considering Yoshida has been his backup this season, they should be.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Lol Bayern can't save face. They threw that opportunity out the window when they forced Jupp into a retirement home and offered Pep the highest managerial salary in the world to 'reinvent' a treble winning team. If anything, firing him will make them look like even bigger morons as opposed to him 'stepping down' because he feels it would be best for the club if he didn't continue. 

they dun goof'd

I can't even imagine City playing tiki-taka. The thought of it makes me lol though.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Lawls said:


> 100mil you mean


100 in $$$, 50 in £££ - depends on the paper.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

*Clyne is about as good as we can get at RB. Best RB in the League contention at the very least for 2 straight seasons, Premier League experience, young and English. Oh and quite a bit better than Valencia. There's really not a ton of RBs who are safe bets to succeed there for us.*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

QPR being dead and buried can only be good news for when we play them. You would think. Actually around this time in 2013 when we were close to relegation beating QPR kept us safe, although back then they had THE GOAT Jose Bosingwa who gave away a penalty and fluffed a backpass for both our goals.


----------



## FalseKing2

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

WHY THE FUCK IS THIS DAMN THING ALSO A MUFC FAN

FUCK


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

QPR are a disgrace

Hope to never see them back in this division again

Feel for the fans that bothered to travel to this game


----------



## 3MB4Life

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

What a hit way to get relegated, At least Burnley got a win on their way out. Since Burnley and QPR are down, who does everybody think is gonna take that last spot down to the Championship?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I think Hull are going down


----------



## Night_Vercetti

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

It is hard to say between Newcastle and Hull City...but with Hull City's last 2 games which are against Spurs and Man United...My money on Hull City relegation


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Spurs were garbage against Stoke and Man Utd are a joke of a club so I wouldn't be surprised if Hull picked up points against either of them.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

We're gonna do it for Brucey.

RIP is horse piss NUFC.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Irish Jet said:


> We're gonna do it for Brucey.
> 
> RIP is horse piss NUFC.


I hope you get sodomized by a horse m8


----------



## 3MB4Life

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Would rather have Hull stay up than Newcastle but I think it's so hard to call at the moment. I'd put money on The Magpies just staying in.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Wow Chelsea fans at the stadium showing more class than the ones on here ever have


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Clyne would definitely be a good signing for United. If Southampton do lose him I'd like to see them go for Trippier.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



CamillePunk said:


> Wow Chelsea fans at the stadium showing more class than the ones on here ever have


redead is all class


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Leave the memories alone, Kenneth.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Newcastle to get relegated so I can get my $360 return on them from Sportsbet :jay2


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I wish, but clearly it's going to be Hull. :sad:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Would lol hard if Newcastle went down but yeah it's gonna be Hull. Can't see past it now


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

hull gonna run wild on spurs and the mancs, newcastle to lose their remaining matches, relegated.


----------



## 3MB4Life

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

My dad has a £2 bet on for Hull to beat Man Utd and Spurs and if it pays off, he wins £58.50. My hopes aren't high though.

Newcastle have QPR and West Ham, games they should easily win but Hull will struggle to win those two.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I hope United throw the last game and Newcastle go down because of it. Horrible turds.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



wkdsoul said:


> 100 in $$$, 50 in £££ - depends on the paper.


It's 100 in euros. Juve would laugh off a 50m bid.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

I saw it as $100 (US). But that'd still be around £65m. I'd say that sounds about right. Well actually, that's too much, but right for how the market runs these days.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Joel said:


> I saw it as $100 (US). But that'd still be around £65m. I'd say that sounds about right. Well actually, that's too much, but right for how the market runs these days.


Well the reports in Italy say 100m euros. Juve have no need to sell and this is THE best young footballer in the world. If we do let him go it will be for Suarez/Bale type money.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Ha, just seen an article saying €100m now. He is the best young player in the world (I'd say Hazard has passed that 'young' stage now), but I don't think he should be costing Suarez or Bale money. As good as Pogba is, he hasn't lead his team and absolutely dominated others, like Bale and Suarez did the season before they got their moves. He probably ends up being better than Bale, but you can never be completely sure with potential.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



Joel said:


> Ha, just seen an article saying €100m now. He is the best young player in the world (I'd say Hazard has passed that 'young' stage now), but I don't think he should be costing Suarez or Bale money. As good as Pogba is, he hasn't lead his team and absolutely dominated others, like Bale and Suarez did the season before they got their moves. He probably ends up being better than Bale, *but you can never be completely sure with potential*.


It's not like you're paying for potential though. He's already a top 3-5 centre mid in the world at 22 years old. And unlike Suarez and Bale, Pogba hasn't indicated that he wants a move away from Juve, at least not right now. That puts us in a good position to negotiate the fee in our favor. 

Suarez is a lot older and was serving a ban. I see no reason why we can't get that type of money for Paul in this market.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Swansea :mark:


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*



3MB4Life said:


> My dad has a £2 bet on for Hull to beat Man Utd and Spurs and if it pays off, he wins £58.50. My hopes aren't high though.
> 
> Newcastle have QPR and West Ham, games they should easily win but Hull will struggle to win those two.


I put a tenner on Newcastle to go down a few weeks ago at 40/1.

I'll be so upset if they do stay up. Would have no problem with united doing the job to hull if it meant toon going down.


----------



## obby

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

oh thank god

i was scared arsenal weren't coming fourth this year for a second


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

:bow Swansea :bow


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

Best use of goal line technology so far?


----------



## seabs

*Re: Why don't we have an EPL thread?*

*Given how far it was over and where the linesman should have been it should have been called relatively easily at that level but yeah on TV in real time from that angle I was baffled when it was given. Fantastic performance by Swansea defensively. Wenger taking their only target up top off really killed them given how Swansea were set up to defend.*


----------



## coretechuk

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

This Gerrard love in is taking the fucking piss.


----------



## DA

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Last home game for the club, brother. What did you expect the build to this weekend would be like?

It'll be the same for Terry, Rooney etc


----------



## Vader

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

As much as he's an horrific human being, he's been an incredible footballer who has entertained his own supporters as well as providing some hilarious shit for the rest of us. Seeing as I've never seen the 70's or 80's lot live, Gerrard's easily the best player they've had.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Livermore :banderas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

i dont see the problem with love in's for genuine legends of a club, and the premier league.

if you don't go a bit over the top for someone who's made over 700 total appearances for one club and 114 england caps, then you're not really allowed to do it at all.

the foxsports advert over here needs to tone it down a bit though


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Gerrard will be missed tbh. And so will Lampard. That's two great premier league greats leaving at once. :mj2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Not even a 1 club only player the fucking fraud. 

Hibbert will deserve a much bigger love-in. 

#RealOneClubPlayer


----------



## Joel

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



DwayneAustin said:


> Last home game for the club, brother. What did you expect the build to this weekend would be like?
> 
> It'll be the same for *Terry*, Rooney etc


Ha.



Rockhead said:


> *Gerrard will be missed tbh.* And so will Lampard. That's two great premier league greats leaving at once. :mj2


Speak for yourself. Can't wait till he fucks off.


----------



## DA

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Plz be nice for just one weekend, Joel :mj2

You too, Hewey :mj2


----------



## EGame

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

I look forward to the day I no longer have to hear the name "Steven Gerrard" mentioned by commentators on my TV. 

Scumbag IRL and scumbag on the pitch. 

Xavi > Pirlo >>> Scholes >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Gerrard.

Gerrard doesn't even come close to the best midfielders of his generation. Not even fit to shine their shoes, actually.


----------



## seabs

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

*Gonna be so sweet when Pardiola ruins his big day. Maybe he'll even shed a tear at the end and call it a tear of joy. *


----------



## EGame

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

I personally would like to see him slip just for old times sake. 

Ah, the memories.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



Liam Miller said:


> Livermore :banderas












Right before his team plays their biggest game of the season :Jordan


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



EGame said:


> I look forward to the day I no longer have to hear the name "Steven Gerrard" mentioned by commentators on my TV.
> 
> Scumbag IRL and scumbag on the pitch.
> 
> Xavi > Pirlo >>> Scholes >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Gerrard.
> 
> Gerrard doesn't even come close to the best midfielders of his generation. Not even fit to shine their shoes, actually.


lol


----------



## coretechuk

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



DwayneAustin said:


> Last home game for the club, brother. What did you expect the build to this weekend would be like?
> 
> It'll be the same for Terry, Rooney etc


Fuck off

No class whatsoever, notice Giggs and scholes didn't need all this bullshit and they both were twice the player pancake has been.


----------



## DA

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Who would want to celebrate a wife cheater and the most boring man on Earth?

Speaking of scumbags irl and on the pitch........

:mj


----------



## Vader

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Neither beat up INNOCENT civilians


----------



## DA

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Neither were found NOT GUILTY in a court of law for such a thing either :dance


----------



## Vader

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Rich footballer paying people off. Never would have thought that possible. 

Let's not use court rulings as fact, OJ Simpson.

Word of mouth and rumours are more trustworthy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

ginger kickboxer was so after the fame he came out of retirement to kick out pogba

such a racist


----------



## coretechuk

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

I hope he falls on his arse again at a vital and completely inopportune moment.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Das it Mané


----------



## Brock

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Didn't think anyone would beat Fowlers' hat trick record. 

Oh well, well done Mane and i guess records are there to be broken.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*


----------



## Night_Vercetti

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

I really hope Hull can pull a miracle at the final gameweek to avoid relegation.
If I have to choose who deserved the most to be relegated this season... I would say Newcastle, a wake call to the board for not having faith on Pardew.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Hope Hull beat us.

We have nothing to play for since Arsenal have two home games against trash and also, fuck Newcastle.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Save us Dutch Louis :bow


----------



## Shepard

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

yay we didn't fuck up. didn't really look like scoring and both sides seemed to settle for the point in the second half so w/e. point on wednesday would be nice pls. hoping utd lose to arsenal so arsenal care less and utd care more about beating hull


----------



## obby

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

EUROPE :mark:

zaha is a hero


----------



## EGame

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

I couldn't of imagined a more fitting end to Gerrard's career than that.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471888208
Inabit yer square headed tit.

LOL at all the foreigners who paid over a grand to go and watch that.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Mane









Long's second goal.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*


----------



## Goku

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



EGame said:


> I couldn't of imagined a more fitting end to Gerrard's career than that.


*couldn't have


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Honestly think this performance is what will get Rodgers sacked. Awful.

This season summed up: 












EGame said:


> I couldn't of imagined a more fitting end to Gerrard's career than that.


lol


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

RIP In Peace Stevie G


----------



## DA

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Pardew deserved revenge after Gerrard ripped out his heart in 06

Thank you for everything, Stevie :mj2

He pulled the club out of the shit more times than I can remember and I don't even care about the few mistakes 

Now just one more game until this terrible season is over


----------



## The Monster

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



Shepard said:


> yay we didn't fuck up. didn't really look like scoring and both sides seemed to settle for the point in the second half so w/e. point on wednesday would be nice pls. *hoping utd lose to arsenal so arsenal care less *and utd care more about beating hull


Not sure about that one? If we lose to arsenal or draw then all we can do is get 4th & lvg will prob play some other fringe players v hull cos from our PoV it's meaningless game & certainly want go at hull full throttle regardless. Be no need to try v hull the season done for us if we do t beat arsenal on Sunday.

But If we win v arsenal it mean they have lost 2 games in a row then have face you guys at home where pressure all on arsenal to win it still a free hit for Sunderland where you only need a point to stay up plus you know arsenal. The always play same way & you should do what Swansea did to them & sit back & wait hit them on break (&/or at set plays) just as you did v Everton away. Mean rode luck that day a bit but your second goal comes from Everton throw in in your half just hit them in break to go for killer 2nd goal & got it. And we may need to win v hull to nick 3rd off arsenal if there is still any possibility we can do that next weekend.

So Falcao is meant to be starting for us tomorrow which I'm very surprised at. 

Ddg 
Toni smalling Jones Rojo 
blind 
Herrera Fellaini
Mata Falcao Young 

Subs - Blackett Evans Valdes McNair Adnan Di Maria & RvP


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Steve Carell Carell.. He's better than Will Ferrell


----------



## coretechuk

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

I've laughed so hard today I have stomach ache.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

I'm just relieved that top 4 is now confirmed for United, even though it was pretty much certain after the win at Palace.

Thank you Pardew for spoiling Gerrard's party :bow


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

I'm curious to get some of this forums inputs on the best teams ever for some of the top teams in premier league football. In other words list what you think are the best teams in the history of the top teams (United, Arsenal, etc.). And you don't have to go back to the ancient times where no one was alive to experience that team.

I would do it but I've only been watching football for two weeks according to DA.


----------



## Curry

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

I'm a bit limited as I know very little of anything pre-2001 but I'd probably go for:

Chelsea: 2004-05
United: 2007-08
Arsenal: 2003-04
City: 2011-12
Liverpool: Uhh...2008-ish?


----------



## Vader

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Add Arsenal's 97/98 team and most United teams from the 90's, especially 98/99.


----------



## seabs

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

*From 98/99 onwards truly elite teams.

Utd's Treble winning side
Arsenal's Invincibles
Chelsea's mid 2000s team
Utd's mid-late 2000s team

Just before my time but you can probably include Arsenal's 97/88 team too.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

Arsenal 2002 > invincibles


----------



## Andre

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Basically everything that Seabs already posted. Throw in Norwich under Mike Walker too :evil


The United side from August 95 ("you can't win anything with kids") to the CL win in 99 was pretty special. The foundations being 'the class of 92', with Keane, Schmeichel, Cole and Irwin rounding it out. Throw in Yorke, Stam and Sheringham in the latter years of that era for the cherry on top. Such a special side.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

I know you said Prem teams but if we're just including top division sides then you have to mention the Huddersfield Town side of the early 20s that won three straight championships. 

Ah man, those were the days.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

btw none of those Man Utd tams from the 90s were elite. They were just lucky that the rest of the league were trash. The fact that Keegan was able to take a team filled with Championship level players like Darren Peacock and John Beresford to #2 proves this. 


The Leeds team from the early 00s were better than all those Utd teams.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



Green Light said:


> btw none of those Man Utd tams from the 90s were elite. They were just lucky that the rest of the league were trash. The fact that Keegan was able to take a team filled with Championship level players like Darren Peacock and John Beresford to #2 proves this.
> 
> 
> The Leeds team from the early 00s were better than all those Utd teams.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Gotta laugh at those morons at Arsenal who mock Chelsea for boring football after they put on a half like that. 

Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## united_07

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

what was the point of bringing on Blackett? Rojo had been playing well


----------



## Andre

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

I know Green Light is on a wind up (United CL win in 99 suggests this), but there's definitely some truth to this regarding the early 90's United prem wins. English teams were comparatively poor because of the European ban post-Heysel, which set the "elite teams" back a few years in terms of how the game progressed at the top level. Plus the factor of Norwich and Villa challenging for the title for a while in 92/93 with shoestring budget teams and plucky courage. Blackburn were the only legit challengers (other than Keegan's Toon, which had a garbage defence and workmanlike Central Mf), but they faded quickly after the lavish Jack Walker spending stopped.

The legit best era of the prem imo was 04-09, when you had at least two legit quality sides every season and loads of CL finalists. Not exactly controversial to suggest that though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



Andre said:


> I know Green Light is on a wind up (United CL win in 99 suggests this), but there's definitely some truth to this regarding the early 90's United prem wins. English teams were comparatively poor because of the European ban post-Heysel, which set the "elite teams" back a few years in terms of how the game progressed at the top level. Plus the factor of Norwich and Villa challenging for the title for a while in 92/93 with shoestring budget teams and plucky courage. Blackburn were the only legit challengers (other than Keegan's Toon, which had a garbage defence and workmanlike Central Mf), but they faded quickly after the lavish Jack Walker spending stopped.
> 
> The legit best era of the prem imo was 04-09, when you had at least two legit quality sides every season and loads of CL finalists. Not exactly controversial to suggest that though.


Just reminded me of how badly I wanted a United/Liverpool european final back in 2008. Chelsea just had to ruin that dream of mine


----------



## coretechuk

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Plus there was the 3 foreigners rule which included Irish and Scots which we had plenty of in Irwin, Keano, sparky, choccy etc. That was a bit of a joke.

I went to the Nou Camp in 94 I think it was with my Dad and a load of other South Manc Reds, we'd got a credible 1-1 draw in the first leg at Old Trafford as we were back in the Champions League a season or so after a 20-odd year absence (imagine that now!). Barca had some proper class players Romario, Stoichkov, Fat Ronaldo (think he was there), and cos of the foreigners rule we had to put Cantona, Peter Schemiecal (spelling), Paul Parker and others up in the stands in their suits, and play people like Gary Walsh etc. 
Barca tore us to bits 3-0, but it could of been twelve. 
On the way out of the ground, age 13, I was gutted, I thought we'd never win old big ears.
Sorry for the long post, but I thought maybe the odd red on here would find it vaguely interesting.
Edit_ some of the finer details in the above may be slightly innacurate, but its how I remember it, but I have taken a fair few drugs. Drunk too much, and taken a few to many bumps in the last 20 odd years.


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



Seabs said:


> *From 98/99 onwards truly elite teams.
> 
> Utd's Treble winning side
> Arsenal's Invincibles
> Chelsea's mid 2000s team
> Utd's mid-late 2000s team
> 
> Just before my time but you can probably include Arsenal's 97/88 team too.*


You wouldn't include a Liverpool side from 2005-8, two Champions' League finals and generally doing well in the League.


----------



## coretechuk

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Did they win the league?


----------



## Curry

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



Rugrat said:


> You wouldn't include a Liverpool side from 2005-8, two Champions' League finals and generally doing well in the League.


If you're counting 04-05 to include the first Champions League, they finished 5th, 3rd, 3rd and 4th during that time. The season they won the Champions League they finished 37 points behind Chelsea and they were a good 10 points adrift in the other seasons. Also the year between their title exits they fell out of the CL in the Round of 16 to Benfica, losing both legs.

A truly elite team should be able to go deep in Europe without having their title challenge fall off a cliff and should be able to prove their quality over the course of a whole premier league season.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

yeah no way any Liverpool team from then can be put in the same category of United/Arsenal/Chelsea's sides

on Utd/Arsenal last night, bit of a let down, fairly timid approach from both sides all up, draw in the end was alright. Strange we took Rojo off however as he was having a good game. Nice that Valdes finally got his debut and maybe he'll get the game at Hull for a full match. De Gea can rest easy and hopefully not join Real in the summer :fergie


----------



## DA

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Best Liverpool side was 08/09 

Finished 2nd
Only two league losses all season
Went on a crazy end of season run crushing teams
Lost to Chelsea in the CL quarters in a thriller

Had too many draws in the league and was a couple of great wide players away from being possibly classed as an elite team tho

What could've been..... :mj2


----------



## coretechuk

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



DwayneAustin said:


> Best Liverpool side was 08/09
> 
> Finished 2nd
> Only two league losses all season
> Went on a crazy end of season run crushing teams
> Lost to Chelsea in the CL quarters in a thriller
> 
> Had too many draws in the league and was a couple of great wide players away from being possibly classed as an elite team tho
> 
> What could've been..... :mj2


THAT was your best recent team? 

It won FUCK ALL. 

Meanwhile in 08/09 we were league champions and champions of Europe. Oh. And world champions if you like too. 

Chortles


----------



## DA

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Another obnoxious Utd poster

Just what this thread needed


----------



## coretechuk

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Damn right I'm obnoxious. I've got a five inch scar across my leg from some scouse Stanley blade merchant I met in Stanley park (you might be unaware of that place) in the early 80s.

I hate the vermin more than even the sheep molester's or the liars over at COMS


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Phil Jones.

That is all.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

valiumkid imo

ut


----------



## coretechuk

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Your opinion means fuck all to me sunshine


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

green light, shiner of suns


----------



## coretechuk

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



Liam Miller said:


> Phil Jones.
> 
> That is all.


Love your username. Reminds me of the Bellion/djemba twins era


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Would you put it in your top five usernames?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

rip in peace coretechuk, 2015-2015

I felt like we were becoming friends but it wasn't to be


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

sorry sunshine


----------



## united_07

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600353420659200002


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

jesus he's fucking leathered :lmao


----------



## seabs

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

*The vine won't stop so I can't stop giggling at it.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Marca are saying Real have offered €20m (£14.4m) for de gea. Would be a joke if he goes for anyone near that, should be at least £30m.


----------



## Vader

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

They're cheeky cunts


----------



## Joel

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Shit performance, but the fans were great. Think they only sang one song, but kudos for them not being entitled dicks and instead realising what this team has given us this season and just having a great time.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

The Chelsea result made me intensely happy in ways I barely understand.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

BBC saying that Raheem wants to leave this summer.

This summer should be fun


----------



## DA

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Time to give football the ut for a few months

Hank plz PM me in mid-August with a list of what remains of our squad

EDIT:



> Former Reds defender Jamie Carragher said Sterling is "not some flash young kid", but added the thought of him "taking on" Liverpool over contract negotiations annoyed him "to the pit of my stomach".
> Speaking on Sky Sports' Monday Night Football, he said: "Raheem Sterling will obviously move on at some stage, he doesn't want to be at the club and this looks like a tactic to force the club's hand. *Liverpool had a chance to win a trophy this season in the FA Cup semi-final against Aston Villa - where was Sterling? Trophies don't get handed out, you've got to earn them. You've got to deliver in big games and he hasn't done that yet.*"


lawd

Lubeless


----------



## Vader

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

He won't be called Hank by then.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Lel, Liverpool's summer will be fun to watch. 


We were crap, but the seasons over so whatever. Thought Costa would sit out the rest of the season. Nice that Izzy got go. Also wtf Cesc.


----------



## EGame

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Oh no Liverpool will likely get a large sum of money for Aaron Lennon V2. 

What a shame.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



united_07 said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600353420659200002


This confirms my suspicions.

We will never win a trophy with this man in charge


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Louis is a good laugh.

On Liverpool, they've really imploded over the last year and it is delightful to see.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



Vader said:


> He won't be called Hank by then.


I'm prepared for what you have in store. 

At least it'll only be until next season starts



Silent Alarm said:


> Louis is a good laugh.
> 
> On Liverpool, they've really imploded over the last year and it is delightful to see.


It was nice to not be a laughing stock for all of 8/10ths of last season. Normal service resumed


----------



## Goku

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



EGame said:


> Oh no Liverpool will likely get a large sum of money for Aaron Lennon V2.
> 
> What a shame.


Giving Liverpool money is half the fun in buying players from them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Can't wait till they use that Sterling money to buy the next Lazar Markovic :mark:.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

decided i dont want british mario at the club


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



Rockhead said:


> Can't wait till they use that Sterling money to buy the next Lazar Markovic :mark:.


Guarantee that we'll pay 20 million for fuckern Bolasie


----------



## Vader

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I'm prepared for what you have in store.
> 
> At least it'll only be until next season starts
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice to not be a laughing stock for all of 8/10ths of last season. Normal service resumed


You appear to have forgotten that we changed it to the end of the season due to leniency complaints


----------



## Rush

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



Hank Scorpio said:


> BBC saying that Raheem wants to leave this summer.
> 
> This summer should be fun


The cunt can leave, as long as its for a decent sum. Rejecting 100k a week is laughable. He's not irreplaceable, he's not yet an elite winger, the only thing he's class at is running fast. He can develop into a quality winger and its a shame to see him grabbing the cash now but what can you do these days? 



Rockhead said:


> Can't wait till they use that Sterling money to buy the next Lazar Markovic :mark:.


Maybe with Sterling gone we could play Markovic in his correct position rather than sticking him at wing back.


----------



## Curry

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

How many teams are there that:

A) Can afford Sterling?
B) Would pay his wage demands?
C) Are better than Liverpool?
D) He would be first choice at?

I'm struggling to see who'd fit those criteria.


----------



## Goku

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



Curry said:


> How many teams are there that:
> 
> A) Can afford Sterling?
> B) Would pay his wage demands?
> C) Are better than Liverpool?
> D) He would be first choice at?
> 
> I'm struggling to see who'd fit those criteria.


while he wouldn't technically be first choice, Robben and Ribery's constant nagging injuries will almost make it seem as if he is.

Whether he's good enough for Bayern is another matter, but I think the club will make a play.


----------



## DA

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

He's gan to the Arsenal, bruvs

innit


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



Curry said:


> How many teams are there that:
> 
> A) Can afford Sterling?
> B) Would pay his wage demands?
> C) Are better than Liverpool?
> D) He would be first choice at?
> 
> I'm struggling to see who'd fit those criteria.


hello, is it me you're looking for?

he would easily fit all 4. i reckon he just might be able to displace jesus navas.


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



Kiz said:


> hello, is it me you're looking for?
> 
> he would easily fit all 4. i reckon he just might be able to displace jesus navas.


I reckon that if Man City wanted to replace Navas, they'd be able to find someone both better and cheaper than Sterling. They'd be better off getting Griezmann/De Bruyne.


----------



## Goku

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



Rugrat said:


> I reckon that if Man City wanted to replace Navas, they'd be able to find someone both better and cheaper than Sterling. They'd be better off getting Griezmann/De Bruyne.


how are either of those cheaper than sterling?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

De Bruyne is not a replacement for Navas, completely different players m8


----------



## Razor King

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Walcott + cash is looking likely from our end.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

I think City are the main ones that are going to be in for him if he is going. I can see Chelsea trying to, but I hope not.


----------



## seabs

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

*Lel if Arsenal get suckered into paying Walcott plus cash for him.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



Vader said:


> You appear to have forgotten that we changed it to the end of the season due to leniency complaints


I was unaware of this. I must consult my team of attorneys on this matter


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Raheem Wright-Phillips is going back to QPR to replace his idol, Shaun Wright-Phillips :evil


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Got tickets for sunday :woo

Atmosphere should be pretty special. And if it's gonna be our last game in the Prem at least I can say I was there watching the ship go down like


----------



## Joel

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> how are either of those cheaper than sterling?


They're quoting Sterling at £50m. Griezmann's release clause is £43m.

Griezmann is ours though, because the tabloids have already said so.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*



> Raheem Sterling was booed when collecting his award for Liverpool's Young Player of the Year amid uncertainty over his future.


:lol

I haven't been paying attention to the Griezmann news lately, but didn't his agent come out and say he wants to go to Chelsea? No reason that one shouldn't happen unless we just don't want him. Think we are still interested in Koke too, let the annual Atletico raiding begin. 

Petr Cech apparently interested in signing for United, Arsenal, or PSG. I hope he goes to France. I'd be the most annoyed if he went to Arsenal. I think United would be the more likely in the premier league to get him especially if De Gea is a goner.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Man Utd should definitely go for him. He's still a year or two younger than Van Der Sar was when they signed him and they got plenty of good years out of him. Besides, who else is there if De Gea goes? Lloris maybe but he'd probably cost a fortune. I don't see Van Gaal having Valdes as his #1 . If they can do some sort of deal where De Gea goes one way and Bale goes the other, plus some cash obviously, and they get Cech then they'll already be looking strong for next season. And they'll obviously bring in others on top of that.


----------



## united_07

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

van gaal's speech at the player of the year awards, might be a bit pissed :lmao


:lmao now he's got back on stage saying the fans should be applauding the saxophone player more


----------



## Joel

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Oh my days, I've just seen it. What a massive, massive drunk :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

if anyone wants to watch it


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

doesnt mind a couple of glasses of red


----------



## Goku

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

where is that lady with the saxophone?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

:lmao brilliant.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

the guru himself di marzio says that carlo has been told he's done at madrid and that 'it appears' pep has an agreement with us to become manager in 2016


----------



## DA

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*

Sunderland :dance

Hull and Steve Bruce's fat head plz get relegated :dance


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYA!*






I love Dick.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

felt like i was going to have multiple heart attacks watching that. Pants was class. Coates has been very good the last four or so games he's played. We aren't relegated again yay. I'd like Dick to stay but we'll wait and see (inb4 he does and then we sack him again once we're in the shitter around february/march)



Liverpool GFN @liverpoolGFN

Sebastian Coates vs. Arsenal

100% tackles won
100% take ons completed
10 clearances
100% headers won
4 interceptions

rekt


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Worst possible result for us 

I genuinely felt like our best chance of survival was Sunderland getting trashed like 3-0 and 2-0 and us picking up a point against West Ham. 

Sunderland are safe and now Man Utd have nothing to play for. LvG will probably be pissed up all week as well :wall


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

SHEPARD

COATES

That is all.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Just gonna get this in here early for Green Light. Nice knowing you breh.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



> Accordingly he has asked his players to stay away from social and mainstream media this week. “If you have a Twitter account and someone starts giving you abuse on that it can affect your mental status,” said Alan Pardew’s successor. “*I’ve had a chat with the guys to say keep off the internet and social media and watch wrestling on television* – not football because that can fatigue you mentally. Stay away from TV as much as you can.”
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/may/20/newcastle-united-john-carver-relegation-fight


Reveal yourself, John Carver

We all know you're on here


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

forgot to post this the other day






:lmao :lmao


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



Kiz said:


> doesnt mind a couple of glasses of red


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

*Hodgson called Jamie Vardy up into the England squad. Jamie Vardy and Ryan Mason are both in an England squad. And in one swift move Hodgson pissed over everyone to have ever won an England cap before.*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Are you surprised? It's Roy Hodgson.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

He manages to find new ways to make me hate watching england


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

I'd say some of the Scottish Premiership's English-born players are more worthy of playing for England than Jamie Vardy, and that says something.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



DwayneAustin said:


> Reveal yourself, John Carver
> 
> We all know you're on here


Some rumours that Janmaat and Cisse had a punch-up on the training ground and had to be pulled apart. :Jordan

Obviously didn't see the 'don't try this at home' warnings.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

I'd rather see Hull relegated, but don't care if its Newcastle either.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Ibe and Flanagan have signed new contracts. :mark:

I'd love it if we could somehow sign Pedro, Pjancic, Cech and Oscar. Highly unlikely (especially the Chelsea players), but that'd be pretty great. 

I've seen us linked with Aubameyang from Dortmund. I don't watch Bundasliga, can someone tell me a bit about him?

We'll probably end up with Delph, Ings and N'Zonzi :kobe12

Is there any chance for us getting Milner? I'd personally like it, I rate him.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Auba is discount Bale.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Auba is fast. Thats about it. 

Side note, Aidy Ward can choke on a bag of dicks. Far easier ways of getting your client away from a club without making yourself look like a complete wanker.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Coates would apparently be open to a move. I'm starting to like him more than Fabio :evil



> “Yes, it’s something I’d consider if it became a possibility,” said the Uruguay international.
> 
> “I don’t know what is going to happen yet, I have to go back to Liverpool and then we’ll see.


http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/spor...erland-move-appeals-on-loan-liverpool-9307620


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



Rush said:


> Auba is fast. Thats about it.


23 goals and 11 assists, playing for a mismanaged Dortmund.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> 23 goals and 11 assists, playing for a mismanaged Dortmund.


holy shit, sign him up Brendan. :mark:

Would he suit our style?


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

idk what your style is anymore.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Too much goal-scoring to fit our style.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

James Pearce @jamespearceEcho · 11s 12 seconds ago
Rodgers: "What Raheem said and didn't say to me (before Chelsea) will stay between him and I."


James Pearce @jamespearceEcho · 40s 40 seconds ago
Rodgers: "I won't sit here today and tell you about a private conversation with a player."

I wonder what he's on about?

Riise producing the goods still:


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

He's talking about reports that Raheem told Brendao he wants to leave in the summer before the Chelsea game.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

I wonder if FSG are thinking about a replacement for Rodgers, even if he stays this season.

Sky Sports reports:



> PSG WILLING TO PAY €125M FOR RONALDO
> 
> PSG would be willing to pay a world-record fee of €125m fee to sign Cristiano Ronaldo, reports Marca.
> 
> Ronaldo, who has scored in excess of 50 goals this season, has been disappointed by Real Madrid's failure to secure a major trophy this year and recently spoke with club president Florentino Perez to express his disenchantment.
> 
> Reports suggest that, despite his concerns, he is still fully committed to the Madrid cause, although he is aware of continued interest in him from PSG.
> 
> The French giants have wanted him for several years and would fork out up to €125m if they were able to prise him away from the Bernabeu this summer. Manchester United are also monitoring his situation.





> David de Gea may be set to shun a summer switch to Spain to stay at Manchester United, reports The Sun.
> 
> The Spanish keeper has been constantly linked with a move to the Bernabeu in recent weeks but according to reports could be set to stay at Old Trafford.






> JUVE TARGET KHEDIRA
> 
> Juventus have put Real Madrid midfielder Sami Khedira at the top of their wish list, according to Gazzetta dello Sport.
> 
> The player becomes a free agent next month and has been linked with moves to Manchester United and Arsenal in the past.












:side:


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

very reliable source linking Sterling to United. 

BREAKING NEWS SOCCER ‏@FBJournalistUK 35 secs35 seconds ago
FOOTBALL NEWS IS BREAKING LADS: STERLING LINKED TO MAN UTD BUT LIVERPOOL WILL DEMAND LOW PRICE TO ENGAGE IN PSYCHOLOGICAL WARFARE

These were the same guys who correctly reported all news on Rivaldinho to City before his untimely death. RIP


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601763974598815744
Good guy Louis. I know United will do the right thing. I have always admired their integrity as a club :clap


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

in b4 hull win off a jones own goal


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



KENNY said:


> in b4 hull win off a jones own goal


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



Green Light said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601763974598815744
> Good guy Louis. I know United will do the right thing. I have always admired their integrity as a club :clap


They still might phone in their performance. Hopefully. Maybe the awards on Wednesday was a mad one


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Newcastle need to go down. I need to see someone on this forum have a meltdown (besides the Pool fans). Nothing personal Green light, we just don't have any Hull fans.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

You just made this personal friend


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Sorry but only a cunt or a Newcastle fan would want to see Hull go down.

Although it has to be said there is some overlap there.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



Green Light said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601763974598815744
> Good guy Louis. I know United will do the right thing. I have always admired their integrity as a club :clap


Due to United's finishing position pretty much confirmed as 4th, I wouldn't mind seeing Hull win just so Newcastle are relegated.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Confirmed #LFC team v @STOkecity: Mignolet, Can, Skrtel, Sakho, Moreno, Lucas, Allen, Henderson, Gerrard, Lallana, Coutinho

Confirmed #LFC subs v @STOkecity: Ward, Toure, Lovren, Lambert, Sterling, Ibe, Markovic

Sakho returns, Sterling on bench. Lucas and Allen in the team too.

I hope Ibe and Markovic come on and get a run.


----------



## Drago

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

The Gunners are murdering WBA right now.

Edit: And Liverpool


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

they call them lolerpool for a reason


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Oh my fucking god. I cannot believe what I am seeing. 

Can't wait to hear "We showed great courage" from Brenton today.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

I'm taking names


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

:mj2


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



CGS said:


> :mj2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



united_07 said:


>


Someone find the Dozy version of this plz


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

great character being shown all round.

I guess last weekend wasn't enough so Stevie found a way to make this weekend all about him too.


----------



## Telos

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

What a way to send off old Stevie, eh? :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



DwayneAustin said:


>


Remember when you had suarez and nearly won the league lad?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Fuck off west ham

Fuck off hull


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



Liam Miller said:


> Remember when you had suarez and nearly won the league lad?


Can't Believe we actually let that slip


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

I love that us buying Suarez not only took us on road to the treble but also turned Liverpool into the biggest comedy in football. Enjoy your farewell Gerrard. 

Brilliant.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Valdes is shite.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Xavi's league career ends with 100,000 people crying and cheering his name while he lifts the league title on course for the treble. 

Gerrard's league career ends with his team conceding 5 goals to stoke and the entire world laughing at Liverpool.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

*6 goals


----------



## Telos

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Looks like Newcastle is going to survive, up 2-0 on West Ham


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Got to see one last Stevie goal :mj2



Liam Miller said:


> Remember when you had suarez and nearly won the league lad?


http://www.redcafe.net/


----------



## Telos

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

West Ham wasted no time sacking Allardyce.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

@Andre, how many goals did Stoke score today?



Andre said:


>


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

:lmao Moz.

ugh at that match, disgusting disgrace.


----------



## Ryan193

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

John Carver is as delusional as they come, he seems to think he deserves the Newcastle job :lol

Gerrard lolz


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



EGame said:


> I love that us buying Suarez not only took us on road to the treble but also turned Liverpool into the biggest comedy in football. Enjoy your farewell Gerrard.
> 
> Brilliant.


Lel Egame. Trying to make it out like we wasn't already the biggest comedy in football. 

Barca didn't do shit to us :draper2


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Premier league manager of the season?

Between these for me:

Mourinho
Koeman
Pardew
Monk
Hughes


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

That performance today was a motherfucking disgrace.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*










Seriously, I've gone from being on the fence regarding Rodgers being here next season and I'm all for getting rid if we can get a Klopp or De Boer to come in. Just glad that this season is over and I can look forward to use wasting all our budget on mediocre garbage and then question why we'll be shit next season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



Andre said:


> Premier league manager of the season?
> 
> Between these for me:
> 
> Mourinho
> Koeman
> Pardew
> Monk
> Hughes



The Brodge mate.


----------



## J&JSecurity

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Liverpool's worst defeat in the premiership for Stevie me's last game :grin2:>


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



Andre said:


> Premier league manager of the season?
> 
> Between these for me:
> 
> Mourinho
> Koeman
> Pardew
> Monk
> Hughes
> Carver


I agree.


Liverpool's biggest league defeat in 6-1 years :brodgers


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Haven't seen too much media coverage or even coverage on sport boards about Jonas scoring for Newcastle. But that story is just immense. If it was any other club but Newcastle, I'm sure it would be everywhere.


----------



## Punkamaniac

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*










Just fitting.

So glad Newcastle have stayed in the Premier League as I couldn't handle a second relegation in around seven years and it was 'written in the stars' that Jonas would the man to secure our Premier League status.

Oh and we also finished above Sunderland. :kermit


----------



## Baxter

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

So curious to find out if Stoke have ever whipped someone this badly before i go to Google "Stoke biggest Premier League win" but the first suggested search is "Stoke biggest willies" :sodone. 


on a completely different note i'd rather have seen them drop but if someone was going to keep Newcastle up then I'm really glad it was Jonas. pretty incredible story.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

seabs would know all about stoke's biggest willies


----------



## obby

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

And pool finish below Spurs for the sixth time in seven years :mark:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



CGS said:


> Lel Egame. Trying to make it out like we wasn't already the biggest comedy in football.
> 
> Barca didn't do shit to us :draper2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Guys this thread is now *CLOSED*

Pls use the new one http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...thread-featuring-newcastle-john-carviola.html


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Don't mind that drunk Geordie. It'll be closed after the FA Cup final.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

If Newcastle got relegated GL would be making a Championship thread :mj2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Btw Riviere is the absolute WOAT. I know we use those words a lot but truly, he is. My wheelchair-bound arthritic grandma could've scored that chance today. Good lord.

Can I also just say a special shout out to my good friend @Irish Jet. I'll see you soon in the Europe thread after you spend another £500m only to get knocked out in the qualifying stages by some poverty cunts like Sturm Graz. 

Peace.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



Green Light said:


> Btw Riviere is the absolute WOAT. I know we use those words a lot but truly, he is. My wheelchair-bound arthritic grandma could've scored that chance today. Good lord.
> 
> Can I also just say a special shout out to my good friend @Irish Jet. I'll see you soon in the Europe thread after you spend another £500m only to get knocked out in the qualifying stages by some poverty cunts like Sturm Graz.
> 
> Peace.


----------



## Brock

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

The one point i would raise with bringing someone else in at Liverpool, like Klopp for example, is would it enhance and improve our position in the transfer market, and allow us to bring in better targets.

Im not necessarily saying get rid of Brendan, but it's a thought that has certainly crossed my mind TBH. Im just not positive at all about next season. Thing is, I've little to no faith in Rogders and/or the 'transfer committee' to actually bring in the players we need to get back to challenging the top four.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Extremely embarrassing.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

*Lel at any Liverpool fan wanting Rodgers gone. What he did last season was incredible for you and this season is really on the transfer idiots rather than Rodgers. He's not faultless but 5th/6th was the best you could reasonably hope for with that squad. 

Also lel at the GD 5th and 6th ended up with. +5 and +4 respectively. *


----------



## Brock

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Yeah, that's my biggest gripe TBH; The stupid 'transfer committee' we seem to still employ. It's costing us not only money, but it affects us on the pitch and in results.

We need a good, long look at how we conduct our business, and let Brendan have more say than he obviously has at the moment.

Just give Rodgers full transfer control, and then at least we can properly judge him on how we do next season TBH. This seasons's transfers on the whole have been pretty disastrous. 

He is an excellent coach and last season was a miracle, so im not one to get rid of him now, just let him do his job and see where it takes us i guess.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



EGame said:


>


He's already got more football credentials than you. Atleast he's gone to a match











Seabs said:


> *Lel at any Liverpool fan wanting Rodgers gone. What he did last season was incredible for you and this season is really on the transfer idiots rather than Rodgers. He's not faultless but 5th/6th was the best you could reasonably hope for with that squad.
> 
> Also lel at the GD 5th and 6th ended up with. +5 and +4 respectively. *


On the flip side these last few performances seem to indicate that he's lost a handle on the dressing room. If that's the case there is no chance in hell (/Vince) that he's back next season.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Time to dust off this old classic








Hank Scorpio said:


> He's already got more football credentials than you. Atleast he's gone to a match


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

*Sacking someone because you got your asses handed to you by midtable teams when the team had nothing left to play for isn't the work of sane minded individuals. *


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Brendan should 150% stay.









Please.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Btw, WHU were right to not give ALLFRAUDYCE another contract. Considering the net spend they've had since promotion, they should be expecting more than long ball and lower midtable finishes. Look at the four teams directly above them that have worse or similar squads, less money to spend and kept having to sell their best players (swansea and saints). Yeah they had that three month spell at the start of the season where they played decent football and unsurprisingly gained good results due to it, but they reverted back to type as soon as Sam's favourites such as Nolan and Carroll were available again, the former's presence forcing Downing out of the No.10 role (where he excelled) and back to the wing. They also meekly bowed out of the fa cup, despite having the platform to have a proper go at it.

That's not to say he did a bad job overall, he did well getting whu up and reaching 10th in the first prem season. But like Pulis he just seems to have a style that has a glass ceiling, one that money can't fix. He'd be fine at a small prem club that genuinely can't spend money, or doesn't want to. Maybe Mike Ashley can rehire him :evil

Edit: Almost forgot to mention that he was the thirteenth highest paid manager in the world last season, so makes it even more understandable:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Ham-boss-Allardyce-13th-Simeone-Mancini.html


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

I can confirm this is DA: http://www.101greatgoals.com/blog/s...-on-talksport-cries-after-stoke-defeat-video/


----------



## Impolite

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*










And you wonder why he'd ever want to leave the place?


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

"God on Earth"









That man does not at all sound like Tom Cruise in 'Far And Away'

DECONFIRM


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



Joel said:


> I can confirm this is DA: http://www.101greatgoals.com/blog/s...-on-talksport-cries-after-stoke-defeat-video/


:Jordan

I was absolutely fucking lmao at that Liverpool performance. They were utter trash. Mark Hughes is manager of the season for me, between him and that cunt Pardew probably. You can't deny what a great job he's done at Palace and ultimately the run we went on around November has kept us up. I heard somewhere that he is the first manager to take over a club in the relegation zone in January and finish in the top half.

Absolute most important thing for us now is to get the right manager in and do it soon so he has time to work with Graham Carr and Charnley to bring in the players. Interesting interview with Ashley before the game where he promised to invest and said he won't leave until we win something (which includes Champions League qualification apparently). We'll see.

It's almost certainly gonna be McLaren but I'd still like it to be Remi Garde. Or perhaps Paco Jemez from Rayo, he is someone we've been linked with a bit and I hear a lot of good things about him from a Spanish friend. His ideas about the way football should be played would go down well here I think.


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



Impolite said:


> And you wonder why he'd ever want to leave the place?


He got that reaction _because_ he behaved like a twat.

Also @Andre, I agree with most of what you've said, but I don't really think you can hold not having a good cup run against Allardyce. The Hammers were away to West Brom, which is a pretty tough game in itself. It depends on the cup run you get mainly for midtable teams.

If they got our cup ties of last year which consisted of:
Middlesbrough (a)	0–2
Southend United (a)	0–2
Brighton & Hove Albion (a)
Brighton & Hove Albion (h)	
Sunderland (h)	
Sheffield United 

They'd be finalists. Even if they got Arsenal or Villa's cup run, they'd still be in the quarters.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

@Rugrat It's not that they went out when they did, but rather the submissive manner, hence "meekly". Being dicked 4-0 by West Brom in a game that could define your season is piss poor. I'm not saying they should have won the cup or even reached the final, (too much luck involved in knock out competitions), but they never really looked interested in having a proper go.


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Can't argue with that @Andre. Who do you reckon they should replace him with though? There really isn't a lot of selection, other than a Pardew return, there aren't a lot of options on the table. They could try and tempt Curbs out of retirement too.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Mark Hughes has a consistent track record of getting teams 6th - 9th in the prem with decent football, at Blackburn, Fulham and Stoke. The qpr blip aside (basket case club tbf), he's been a steady and reliable manager, albeit one who isn't going to get a team into the top four (Man City). West Ham don't spend silly money, but have a decent budget, which is also ideal because Hughes has a poor track record with big money and massive wage budgets. Perfect fit really.


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

But why would he leave a club that is already finishing 9th to _maybe_ take a club to 6th? Personally, I'm not sure it's worth the risk. I'd even argue that Stoke have a better squad.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

West Ham have already proven they're willing to pay their managers top money. Plus he'd have a much better budget, as he's only had about £10 million to spend over four transfer windows at Stoke. West Ham have spent well over £50 million in that same time period. As we all know, money talks.

Before I forget... I mentioned the crying Liverpool fan on talk sport to Seabs, cockhead and a few others earlier in the chat box. Here it is for those who haven't heard it yet:

http://talksport.com/football/id-di...ht-reds-fan-cries-live-talksport-150524148043

What an utter melt :lmao

Edit: oh fuck, just seen that JOL already posted it, nevermind. At least mine is the full video :side:


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Allardyce finally going to get the Real Madrid job :moyes1


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Stevie Mac has got the sack. I guess it's on.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

@Green Light:

Yanga-Mbiwa M

Didn't he play for Newcastle? He just scored in the 86th minute against Lazio to make it 2-1 to Roma.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Yes, yes he did. I haven't seen him play much but I am reliably informed by our resident european football expert @Irish Jet that he's been shit.

I guess #PardewWinsAgain


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*






that's probably the best alex ferguson impression i've heard

i'm watching so much darren farley, he's so good :lmao


----------



## Dark Brush

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

did anyone see Liverpool get BRUSHED aside?


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

We're back, bitches 










No :suarez1 to fist us twice a season this time either :mark:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Poor Nige, forever alone in the other leagues thread.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

I have been thinking of something creative for your name change Hank, but I can't. So I've just decided on;

Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Dunno how we're doing this so request the change in the name change thread or something.


----------



## Dark Brush

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

How about the thread title be called THE DARK BRUSH RETURNS


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603244422881529856
plz why?


----------



## Brock

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

I can only echo that, WHY?? Can't we just get all the dead wood out now please.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

:brodgers with some quality business right there.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



DwayneAustin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603244422881529856
> plz why?


:WHYYY


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



Vader said:


> I have been thinking of something creative for your name change Hank, but I can't. So I've just decided on;
> 
> Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave
> 
> Dunno how we're doing this so request the change in the name change thread or something.


Where's the name change thread? Mind you I'm a peasant ungolded user


----------



## Curry

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Vader wins one bet and suddenly his ivory tower is too tall for him to see the struggles of the common member :no:

Just PM Seabs/JM about it.

We need to get back on topic so here's Mourinho doing his best to top LVG's speech:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Don't think there's anything too wrong with giving Kolo a new deal. He's there purely for depth and it means elsewhere can be spent (well, wasted) on. Hopefully Ilori gets a chance next season anyway.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603481677453733888
I think I've figured out why Kolo got a new contract


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

prefer this version...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603536122191466496


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave said:


> Where's the name change thread? Mind you I'm a peasant ungolded user


:smile2:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

This is unpleasant.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

Dick doesn't love Sunderland 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603624123273748480


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

It's the end of the season and we don't have a questionnaire yet. That's not good enough. We're lacking a bit BRAVERY AND GUT at the moment, so let's change that. Forget the PFA and the club award, the WF AWARDS is what truly matters.

*Best game of the season?*

*Best GOL of the season?*

*Best SAVE of the season?*

*Best signing of the season?*

*Worst signing of the season?*

*Best individual performance of the season?*

*Worst refereeing performance of the season?*

*Funniest moment of the season?*

*Most surprising moment of the season?*

*:mj2 moment of the season?*

*Biggest CUNT of the season (award to be presented by Best Looking CUNT In Porn)?*

*Sexiest Player of the season (award to be presented by AlexHumph)?*

*Player who did better than you expected (excluding Harold Kane)?*

*Player you believe will improve the most next season?*


----------



## DA

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

*Best game of the season?* Spurs 5-3 Chelsea :shrug

*Best GOL of the season?* Coutinho vs Southampton

*Best SAVE of the season?* De Gea against somebody

*Best signing of the season?* Sanchez

*Worst signing of the season?* Liverpool players

*Best individual performance of the season?* Kane vs Chelsea :hmm:

*Worst refereeing performance of the season?* All of them

*Funniest moment of the season?* Brad Jones trying to be a goalkeeper

*Most surprising moment of the season?* Kolo Toure new contract

*:mj2 moment of the season?* Too many to mention









*Biggest CUNT of the season (award to be presented by Best Looking CUNT In Porn)?* Sterling

*Sexiest Player of the season (award to be presented by AlexHumph)?* Xabi Alonso at that charity game at Anfield in March

*Player who did better than you expected (excluding Harold Kane)?* Phil Jones :shrug

*Player you believe will improve the most next season?* Ibe


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



Joel said:


> It's the end of the season and we don't have a questionnaire yet. That's not good enough. We're lacking a bit BRAVERY AND GUT at the moment, so let's change that. Forget the PFA and the club award, the WF AWARDS is what truly matters.
> 
> *Best game of the season?* Spurs 5-3 Chelsea... That's gotta be Kane!
> 
> *Best GOL of the season?* Zamora vs WBA gave me a massive lob on.
> 
> *Best SAVE of the season?* Green vs Burnley, Boyd shot from outside the box smashed towards inside the top corner. Dodgy keeper at times, but an unreal save.
> 
> *Best signing of the season?* Costa
> 
> *Worst signing of the season?* Pick any of about 6/7 from Liverpool.
> 
> *Best individual performance of the season?* Kane vs Chelsea.
> 
> *Worst refereeing performance of the season?* can't remember a particular one tbh, most refs are shite.
> 
> *Funniest moment of the season?* Liverpool in general, but particularly how badly Rodgers's comments about £100 million spend should see a team challenging for the title backfiring on him.
> 
> *Most surprising moment of the season?* An Allfraudyce team playing good football for about two months.
> 
> *:mj2 moment of the season?* Lamps scoring against Chelsea.
> 
> *Biggest CUNT of the season (award to be presented by Best Looking CUNT In Porn)?* Fellaini, for being a dirty elbowing cunt and also pretending to be useful for about a dozen games :evil
> 
> *Sexiest Player of the season (award to be presented by AlexHumph)?* Giroud. Can't have an award like that presented by Ricky Humps and not 'give it' (ohhhhh matron!) to him.
> 
> *Player who did better than you expected (excluding Harold Kane)?* Bojan
> 
> *Player you believe will improve the most next season?*RVW hopefully :side: seeing as I doubt we'll get rid of him


.


----------



## Flux

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



Joel said:


> It's the end of the season and we don't have a questionnaire yet. That's not good enough. We're lacking a bit BRAVERY AND GUT at the moment, so let's change that. Forget the PFA and the club award, the WF AWARDS is what truly matters.
> 
> *Best game of the season?* Spurs 5 - 3 Chelsea
> 
> *Best GOL of the season?* Matty Phillips vs. Crystal Palace
> 
> *Best SAVE of the season?* Joe Hart saving Fernandez's header vs. Swansea
> 
> *Best signing of the season?* Sanchez
> 
> *Worst signing of the season? *Lovren
> 
> *Best individual performance of the season?* Kane vs Chelsea until I think of something better
> 
> *Worst refereeing performance of the season?* The Brown/O'Shea debacle
> 
> *Funniest moment of the season?* Gerrard getting sent off in 40 seconds
> 
> *Most surprising moment of the season?* Mane hat trick
> 
> *:mj2 moment of the season?* Gutierrez return
> 
> *Biggest CUNT of the season (award to be presented by Best Looking CUNT In Porn)?* Mourinho
> 
> *Sexiest Player of the season (award to be presented by AlexHumph)?* Graziano Pelle
> 
> *Player who did better than you expected (excluding Harold Kane)?* Ryan Bertrand
> 
> *Player you believe will improve the most next season? *Mangala


'


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

RIP in peace Dick 


no idea who we'll get to replace him. or who i'd want.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*

dick did good. dick kept us safe. now we'll need a better, younger dick going forward.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



Joel said:


> It's the end of the season and we don't have a questionnaire yet. That's not good enough. We're lacking a bit BRAVERY AND GUT at the moment, so let's change that. Forget the PFA and the club award, the WF AWARDS is what truly matters.
> 
> *Best game of the season?* United 2-1 Liverpool, Mata's acrobatics and Gerrard being a gimp
> 
> *Best GOL of the season?* Matt Philips vs Palace
> 
> *Best SAVE of the season?* Hart vs Swansea
> 
> *Best signing of the season?* Costa
> 
> *Worst signing of the season?* Balotelli
> 
> *Best individual performance of the season?* Aguero vs whoever it was he scored 4 past
> 
> *Worst refereeing performance of the season* Too many. Brown/Oshea off the top of my head
> 
> *Funniest moment of the season?* Gerrard off after 40 seconds
> 
> *Most surprising moment of the season?* Young not being crap
> 
> *:mj2 moment of the season?* Lampard not getting the same attention Gerrard did
> 
> *Biggest CUNT of the season (award to be presented by Best Looking CUNT In Porn)?* Sterling
> 
> *Sexiest Player of the season (award to be presented by AlexHumph)?* Phil Jones
> 
> *Player who did better than you expected (excluding Harold Kane)?* Ashley Young
> 
> *Player you believe will improve the most next season?*Di Maria


:moyes2:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*

*Best game of the season?* Chelsea/Everton goalfest.

*Best GOL of the season?* I'll go with that Zamora one too.

*Best SAVE of the season?* Can't remember many, De Gea v Sterling?

*Best signing of the season?* Costa.

*Worst signing of the season?* Balotelli

*Best individual performance of the season?* Kane v Chelsea I guess.

*Worst refereeing performance of the season?* Chelsea v Burnley

*Funniest moment of the season?* Gerrard being on for a minute and getting sent off/ Liverpool losing 6-1 to Stoke.

*Most surprising moment of the season?* Idk

*:mj2 moment of the season?* Lampard leaving the prem I guess.

*Biggest CUNT of the season (award to be presented by Best Looking CUNT In Porn)?* Fellaini. Costa even.

*Sexiest Player of the season (award to be presented by AlexHumph)?* All the sexy players play in the other leagues, Aaron Ramsey probably.

*Player who did better than you expected (excluding Harold Kane)?* Charlie Austin

*Player you believe will improve the most next season?* Oscar.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: Sunderland loves Dick*



Joel said:


> It's the end of the season and we don't have a questionnaire yet. That's not good enough. We're lacking a bit BRAVERY AND GUT at the moment, so let's change that. Forget the PFA and the club award, the WF AWARDS is what truly matters.
> 
> *Best game of the season?* Spurs 5-3 against Chelsea
> 
> *Best GOL of the season?* Charlie Adam from the halfway line against Chelsea
> 
> *Best SAVE of the season?* idk
> 
> *Best signing of the season?* Diego Costa
> 
> *Worst signing of the season?* Mario Balotelli
> 
> *Best individual performance of the season?* Aguero vs Spurs
> 
> *Worst refereeing performance of the season?* Whoever was responsible for the O'Shea/Brown farce.
> 
> *Funniest moment of the season?* Gerrard's 40 second appearance
> 
> *Most surprising moment of the season?* Arsenal beating City at the Etihad? idk.
> 
> *:mj2 moment of the season?* The guy on the tannoy at Stevie G's last home game proudly announcing that he'd "Won almost everything there was to win" :mj2
> 
> *Biggest CUNT of the season (award to be presented by Best Looking CUNT In Porn)?* Nigel Pearson
> 
> *Sexiest Player of the season (award to be presented by AlexHumph)?* Olivier Giroud
> 
> *Player who did better than you expected (excluding Harold Kane)?* Esteban Cambiasso
> 
> *Player you believe will improve the most next season?* Angel Di Maria


.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*

Best GOL of the season? - Jagielka vs Liverpool

Funniest moment of the season? - Libberpewl Football Caluubbbbb in general.

Not assed about the rest.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*

Added category: moment I'm looking forward to the most next season - returning to Goodison so I can slip six fingers up mozza's ma while I'm up that way @Marty :martinez


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*

*MODSZ????​*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*

Oi guys I was clearly recently going through some old stuff and I found soke old sticker books from France 98 and Euro 2000 and I didn't trow them away because I think they might be worth some money in the future? Thoughts on this?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*

Dick is almost 700 years old. You can't blame him for not wanting to spend any more of what time he has left on this Earth in Sunderland.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*

Best game of the season? spurs vs chelsea 5-3

Best GOL of the season? oscar vs qpr or matt phillips. probably phillips

Best SAVE of the season? hartdog vs swansea

Best signing of the season? cambiasso

Worst signing of the season? lovren

Best individual performance of the season? kun vs spurs

Worst refereeing performance of the season? cant remember any good ones

Funniest moment of the season? stampy stevie

Most surprising moment of the season? us after the new year

:mj2 moment of the season? jonas scoring

Biggest CUNT of the season (award to be presented by Best Looking CUNT In Porn)? fellaini and costa in a dead cunt

Sexiest Player of the season (award to be presented by AlexHumph)? giroud

Player who did better than you expected (excluding Harold Kane)? costa

Player you believe will improve the most next season? mangler


----------



## seabs

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*

*Anyone who doesn't think Phillips' goal wasn't GOTS doesn't understand fitba.*


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*


----------



## MOX

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*

so glad itv have lost the cup final coverage.

BBC do a way better job

these video packages :mark:


----------



## Drago

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*

Arsenal with two straight seasons with a trophy? Happy times for The Gunners I guess, I don't think AV will set a high bar for them.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*

Gash

Pool would've given them a better game.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*

Time to open my thread and close this trash :mark: @Joel


----------



## Andre

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*

Worst FA cup final since 94. Villa looked clueless for the most part. They will struggle next season imo, looked terrible these past few weeks since teams worked out how to play against them. That's unless Lerner spends big (lol no) or they sell Benteke and reinvest wisely.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*

Congrats to Arsenal.

Not like the result would have changed if Shitterpool played instead.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*



Green Light said:


> Time to open my thread and close this trash :mark: @Joel


Your thread can open when the Prem fixtures come out in the middle of June.


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*



Sagat said:


> Arsenal with two straight seasons with a trophy? Happy times for The Gunners I guess, I don't think AV will set a high bar for them.


To be fair, it was the FA Cup, which is largely irrelevant nowadays. They had two easy run-ins too.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*

Wrote this after the match, can't be bothered to write something again. 

Congratulations to Arsenal, that was one of the most dominant cup final performances I've seen in a long time. Congrats to all my friends who support Arsenal, I can just imagine how you feel right now, what a moment for you all to witness your team going back to back. Walcott had quite the performance topped with his goal, Sanchez blew it away with his world class strike, Cazorla orchestrated it all thought he had a great performance. Arsenal had Aston Villa covered all over the pitch, total dominance. Condolences to Villa fans but a lot of respect to Arsenal to back to back yet again for FA Cup wins. Now I'm going to head home to watch Barcelona vs Atletic Bilbao in the copa del rey.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*



Rugrat said:


> To be fair, it was the FA Cup, which is largely irrelevant nowadays. They had two easy run-ins too.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*

Sanchez was one of the signings of the season. To think he could've came to Liverpool, but our committee tried to dick around with fees and shit.


----------



## Pummy

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*



Rugrat said:


> To be fair, it was the FA Cup, which is largely irrelevant nowadays. They had two easy run-ins too.


Still better than nothing and it's still important enough to keep the fan happy, including me. and my Walcott scored a precious goal made me feel even better :mark:


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*



Razor King said:


>


You might as well not post at all, if you're just going to post a stupid gif. It makes you look unintelligent.



Pummy said:


> Still better than nothing and it's still important enough to keep the fan happy, including me. and my Walcott scored a precious goal made me feel even better :mark:


Yeah, I suppose the main thing is keeping fans happy, so you have a point there. Walcott played well at centre forward. It was a convincing dominant win I suppose too.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*



KENNY said:


> Sanchez was one of the signings of the season. To think he could've came to Liverpool, but our committee tried to dick around with fees and shit.


He didn't go to Liverpool, because he didn't want to live in that trashy north of England.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*

Sky saying Patrick Vieira will holds talks with the club about the manager head coach position. 

That one's come out of left field.


----------



## DA

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*



Joel said:


> He didn't go to Liverpool, because he didn't want to live in that trashy north of England.


 @Marty


----------



## KME

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*



EGame said:


> Congrats to Arsenal.
> 
> Not like the result would have changed if *Shitterpool* played instead.


:lmao 

How long did it take you to come up with that? 

Arsenal were brilliant today, guess I'm glad they won as well cos it means we go straight into the group stages of the Europa. Don't wanna be in it full stop but I'd rather enter as late as possible.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*



KME said:


> :lmao
> 
> How long did it take you to come up with that?
> 
> Arsenal were brilliant today, guess I'm glad they won as well cos it means we go straight into the group stages of the Europa. Don't wanna be in it full stop but I'd rather enter as late as possible.


Several sleepless nights is my guess.

Regarding Rodgers, I'm only on board with his removal if that 100% guarantees that it is Klopp that replaces him. Anything else and I'll be more than happy to keep Rodgers.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*



Rugrat said:


> You might as well not post at all, if you're just going to post a stupid gif. It makes you look unintelligent.


The irony is strong, mate.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*

how?

he didnt post a stupid gif as a response.


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*



Kiz said:


> how?
> 
> he didnt post a stupid gif as a response.


He posted a gif as a response, whether you think it's stupid or not is obviously subjective.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/49156122-post8223.html


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*



Rugrat said:


> He posted a gif as a response, whether you think it's stupid or not is obviously subjective.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/49156122-post8223.html


wow


----------



## Rush

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*



Joel said:


> He didn't go to Liverpool, because he didn't want to live in that trashy north of England.


No, his wife didn't. He's too pussywhipped to tell her to fuck off :evil



Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave said:


> Several sleepless nights is my guess.
> 
> Regarding Rodgers, I'm only on board with his removal if that 100% guarantees that it is Klopp that replaces him. Anything else and I'll be more than happy to keep Rodgers.


Same here. Klopp or Rodgers, nothing else.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*



Rugrat said:


> He posted a gif as a response, whether you think it's stupid or not is obviously subjective.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/49156122-post8223.html


uh i know. i was responding to his post


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Dick doesn't love Sunderland*

:lmao at kiz getting attacked even when he's trying to help


----------

